# Acts of Terrorism in Pakistan



## A.Rahman

Continued from the original thread:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/strategic-geopolitical-issues/6388-acts-terrorism-pakistan.html


----------



## A.Rahman

*Pakistan bomb kills elite troops*

At least 15 soldiers have been killed in a suspected suicide bombing at an army base south of the Pakistani capital, Islamabad.

Most of the victims were officers from an elite counter-terrorism force, the Special Services Group, a military spokesman said.

Violence has soared in Pakistan since troops ousted radical Islamists from Islamabad's Red Mosque in July.

Troops based at the barracks were part of the raid against the mosque.

Chief military spokesman Gen Waheed Arshad said 11 soldiers were wounded in the blast, six seriously.

He could not confirm whether any of the victims were involved in the Red Mosque raid.

"The commandos were taking dinner in their mess at Tarbela town when a suspected suicide bomber blew himself up at its gate," a security official told Agence France Presse news agency.

Last week twin suicide bombings killed several intelligence officers in the main garrison town of Rawalpindi.

The BBC's Barbara Plett in Islamabad says this latest attack suggests that militants are no longer targeting simply the army but the army's elite officer corps.

Border fighting

Earlier there was heavy fighting between Pakistani troops and pro-Taleban militants near the Afghan border which left dozens dead, both sides say.

The army says it has killed up to 70 militants. The rebels say twice that number of troops are dead. Neither claim can be independently verified.

The latest fighting coincides with a visit to Pakistan by the American deputy secretary of state, John Negroponte.

The United States is pressing Pakistan to take stronger action against Taleban and al-Qaeda militants operating from its border areas.

In talks with Mr Negroponte, President Musharraf said Pakistan's commitment to fighting the militants should never be doubted.


----------



## JK!

If the militants change tactics then Pakistan should adapt and overcome.

The latest casualties might finally act as a wake-up to go into FATA and hammer any militant infrastructure.

The peace deals were a noble effort but the time has now come to reel in the frankenstein monster and decapitate it.

If the goverment persists in the "we need to include all parties" effort the something is very wrong.


----------



## IceCold

JK! said:


> If the militants change tactics then Pakistan should adapt and overcome.
> 
> The latest casualties might finally act as a wake-up to go into FATA and hammer any militant infrastructure.
> 
> The peace deals were a noble effort but the time has now come to reel in the frankenstein monster and decapitate it.
> 
> If the goverment persists in the "we need to include all parties" effort the something is very wrong.



Its not the peace deal, its something else, a few elements who dont want the peace deal to work between the tribals and the government and they want a military action to destabilize the region more. More of a conspiracy you can say. The targets are specificly military installations and foreign personals (chinese) which suggests something else.


----------



## F.O.X

We have to do any thing for stability of our country either it is a Agreement, a deal or a attack we should use whatever tactic which is necessary for the stability of our northern areas. They must be taught that you are living in Pakistan either follow its Rules or get out of here if you dont go PA will be here for you.

Regards
Wilco


----------



## IceCold

WILCO said:


> We have to do any thing for stability of our country either it is a Agreement, a deal or a attack we should use whatever tactic which is necessary for the stability of our northern areas. They must be taught that you are living in Pakistan either follow its Rules or get out of here if you dont go PA will be here for you.
> 
> Regards
> Wilco



You cant necessarily tell any1 to just get out or else you will bomb his *** out. No this is not the rite way to go. We need to diffentriate between a terrorist and a pakistani individual. Terrorists we need to kick them hard on the butt. others we need to talk.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

The knee jerk reaction would be to go in and "flatten the place", but lets keep a level head while dealing with this. The militants have suffered severe losses in the last couple of days. The approximate tally that I have been able to come up with is about 500 dead since the PA went in again after LM. The terrorists want us to kill indiscriminately, and the day the PA does that the war will be lost. The terrorists have deliberately targeted military and police personnel, albeit when they were unarmed and not in active combat and therefore I would consider them "innocent civilian casualties". We cannot let them get the upper hand from a moral POV. It would be a terrible mistake.


----------



## Lahori paa jee

These attacks are deplorable but it could be a backlash of Lal Masjid Operation. People are angry at the policies of this government and want army to return. The sooner Mush realizes this the better it will be for the innocent civilians.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Lahori paa jee said:


> These attacks are deplorable but it could be a backlash of Lal Masjid Operation. People are angry at the policies of this government and want army to return. The sooner Mush realizes this the better it will be for the innocent civilians.



Enough with the "but this is a result of blah blah blah". How can you justify suicide bombings against innocent people? You completely ignore the fact that there are groups in this country who are willing to kill innocent people, their identity is known now and a return of the troops without finishing the job is no more an option. The whole situation, of Talibanisation and its links with Al -Qaeda, was just waiting to explode. Marathons being attacked, video and Music stores being bombed and burnt. It is precisely because of people like you and the so called opposition that the situation was allowed to fester to the point that it is now. If the Army had gone in earlier, the Taliban may not have gained this much power, but of course back then the weasily cries of "stop attacking our Muslim brothers" would have been even more high pitched and vociferous.

What you are suggesting is; let the terrorists off the hook, let the people blowing up shops and beheading people continue, let those who indoctrinate our youth to blow themselves up and kill innocents continue on their path. 

You and your ilk sir are a shame for humanity. So caught up in your political partisanship, that you make excuses for terrorism and place blame on those who are trying to prevent it.


----------



## IceCold

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Enough with the "but this is a result of blah blah blah". How can you justify suicide bombings against innocent people? You completely ignore the fact that there are groups in this country who are willing to kill innocent people, their identity is known now and a return of the troops without finishing the job is no more an option. The whole situation, of Talibanisation and its links with Al -Qaeda, was just waiting to explode. Marathons being attacked, video and Music stores being bombed and burnt. It is precisely because of people like you and the so called opposition that the situation was allowed to fester to the point that it is now. If the Army had gone in earlier, the Taliban may not have gained this much power, but of course back then the weasily cries of "stop attacking our Muslim brothers" would have been even more high pitched and vociferous.
> 
> What you are suggesting is; let the terrorists off the hook, let the people blowing up shops and beheading people continue, let those who indoctrinate our youth to blow themselves up and kill innocents continue on their path.
> 
> You and your ilk sir are a shame for humanity. So caught up in your political partisanship, that you make excuses for terrorism and place blame on those who are trying to prevent it.



I Second That.


----------



## A.Rahman

SWABI: Three suspected persons allegedly involved in blast at SSG Mess in District Haripur tehsil Ghazi have been arrested and one among them has been shifted to an unidentified location.

Talking to Geo News, the sources said the law-enforcement agencies arrested three brothers Salem, Arif and Ameer Mohammed; Salem and Arif have been handed over to police, while Ameer Mohammed has been given to the intelligence agencies.

Sources said that Ameer Mohammed has recently got retirement from SSG Zarar Company, gunpowder godown.

The sources said that the mess blast was not a suicide attack; interrogation with Ameer Mohammed is under way whether the explosives used were taken from this very godown or brought from some other place.

The sources said that SSG Mess is a sensitive area and entry of any unknown person into the area is extremely difficult.

Terbela Ghazi Blast: 3 suspects arrested


----------



## A.Rahman

3 Ghazi bombing suspects arrested from Swabi

MUQADDAM KHAN
SWABI - Army and police teams Friday arrested three brothers for their alleged involvement in the deadly suicide bomb attack which killed 15 Special Services Group officials at the brigade headquarters of Special Operation Task Force (SOTF) in Ghazi on Thursday evening.
The three brothers were identified as Salim, Arif and Ameer Muhammad and they were picked up from their home at Hiader Colony (Tehsil Topi). The former two have been kept in Topi Police Station while the third one has been shifted to Ghazi, said the police.
Ameer Muhammad was retired from army some 16 months back. *It was learnt that soon after retirement he (Ameer Muhammad) had gone with Tableeghi Jammat for four months.*
The people belonging to the area said that he is a religious person and at the time of the blast he was praying in the Haider Colony Mosque.
When approached his father Ghulam Ghafoor said, &#8220;The army and police raided our house at 1.00am and picked up my three sons. My son Salim has been selling vegetables and Arif also has a shop in Haider Colony.&#8221;
He said that his son got a job in Wapda some 74-day back and was performing his duty as a security guard at a godown in the area where the suicide attack took place. However, he said that he went for duty early in the morning and returned at 4pm on Thursday. &#8220;At the time of the blast he was performing prayers at the Haider Colony Mosque,&#8221; he said.
To a question he said that they did not say anything to us but arrested his three sons. &#8220;I don&#8217;t know that why they were arrested,&#8221; he said.
When contacted District Police Officer Zebullah Khan told this correspondent, &#8220;I have no information about the persons who were arrested but I knew that the army raided an area in Swabi and picked up a person who was working in a godown as security guard.&#8221; The Swabi Police was tight-lipped about the incident and were reluctant to share information about the arrests.
There were also rumuors that Salim and Arif were released after the initial investigations but when this correspondent contacted with their nephew Shah Jehan said that they are still in police custody.
Shaiq Hussain from Islamabad adds: Alarmed by the Thursday's suicide attack at highly secured Tarbela military camp, the top security brass on Friday launched probe into possible link between Al-Qaeda and the blast that killed over 20 commandos of the elite army unit.

&#8220;We are looking into all possibilities including the link of Al-Qaeda with the gory act of terror as the global terrorist network has the capability of carrying out such intrepid assault on a high-security zone,&#8221; said a senior official here on Friday while requesting anonymity.
He said the Tarbela military camp of &#8220;Special Operation Task Force&#8221;, was a well-protected area and only a suicide bomber trained hard on the pattern of Al-Qaeda bombers could manage to enter it and target the commandos.

However, he said that looking into the possibilities of possible Al-Qaeda link didn&#8217;t mean that another important aspect of probing into the involvement of someone from &#8216;inside&#8217; be ignored.

&#8220;This is also being looked into and the arrest of three suspected persons from Swabi on Friday is a part of these investigations,&#8221; he said and added that *one suspect was the former employee at the ammunition depot in the Tarbela military camp.
*
When asked about the details of probe into Al-Qaeda involvement, the official said that relevant security circles were investigating whether the attack had in anyway link with Osama bin Laden videos that appeared last week in which he called for a brigade of martyrs to overthrow the Musharraf led Pakistani government.

ISPR Chief Major General Waheed Arshad, in his comments, said, now when the security forces were cutting the terrorists&#8217; space they were trying to hit back.

&#8220;The terrorists are killing innocent people to spread fear but our resolve to rid society of extremist forces is unshakable,&#8221; he added.

The army&#8217;s elite force unit targeted by the suicide bomber at Tarbela was set up by President General Pervez Musharraf back in 2002 to hunt Al-Qaeda and Taliban remnants in the tribal areas, said the official.

He said that the President had ordered a thorough investigation into how the suicide bomber breached the security at the highly secured military camp and rammed his vehicle into a canteen where the targeted soldiers were having their meal


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> *Tarbela bomber&#8217;s head, body, bicycle recovered*​
> By Javed Iqbal & Mushtaq Yusufzai
> 
> GHAZI/PESHAWAR: Senior military officials investigating the blast at the mess of the Special Services Group of Pakistan Army's Special Operation Task Force at Tarbela have termed it as a suicide attack after recovering the body and head of the suicide bomber from the scene. The head was split into two pieces.
> 
> A bicycle on which the suicide bomber reportedly came to the SSG base was also recovered from the spot. Almost after 20 hours of the deadly incident, police officials, who were earlier denied entry into the base, were finally given permission by the military authorities on Saturday to go there and take part in the investigations.
> 
> Also, a sepoy, Ismail, lodged a formal First Information Report of the incident with the Ghazi police against the unknown attacker on Friday. On the directives of President Pervez Musharraf and Defence Minister Rao Sikandar Iqbal, a joint team of Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) and Military Intelligence (MI) started investigation into the blast at the SSG base.
> 
> After initial investigation by the military officials in the Special Operation Task Force (SOTF) premises, a senior official of the investigation team told The News on condition of anonymity that it was a suicide attack, in which a young bearded person blew him up inside the mess at a time when it was jam-packed with 250 commandos dining there.
> 
> Over 20 SSG commandos were killed and 42 others injured in the incident. Many of the injured are under treatment at military facilities in Attock, Kamra and Rawalpindi. Investigators said the blast was so powerful that many of the injured commandos had either lost their eyesight or hearing ability.
> 
> According to the official, the suicide bomber was dressed in a white shalwar, qameez and had worn a white cap on his head when he entered the mess. Sepoy Ismail, an eyewitness of the incident, told the investigators that the young suicide bomber parked his a bicycle in front of the mess and entered the dinning hall.
> 
> "No sooner had he entered the mess when I heard a huge blast and saw the roof of the mess flying in the air," he told investigators. Officials said there was no crater in the mess and felt there would have been many more human losses had the roof collapsed and fallen on over 200 people there.
> 
> *Ismail, who belongs to the SSG's Karar company, said since many civilians from the nearby Wapda residential colonies used to come there either for eating or taking food from the SSG mess to their homes, he took the bomber as one of them.
> 
> In their findings, investigators found that security lapses in and around the SSG base had enabled the suicide bomber to easily enter the highly sensitive area and carry out his mission. They said there was no check on civilians coming from adjacent Wapda colonies to take food from the mess or wash their clothes at the SSG laundry.*
> 
> Interestingly, it was also disclosed by the investigators that majority of the houses in the Wapda residential colonies had been rented out to civilians by the Wapda employees which was a serious threat to the security of the country's biggest dam.
> 
> "Nobody knows who is living in which house. The trend of providing accommodation to private people in such a sensitive location could pose serious threat to the dam," remarked the officials.
> 
> They also termed the security plan of the dam by a few unequipped police personnel as dangerous for the dam, which the Interior Ministry has declared A category security zone, a status enjoyed by Pakistan's nuclear plant. "The staff is inadequate and lacks basic equipment like scanning machines and steel detectors," they observed.



Tarbela bomber&#8217;s head, body, bicycle recovered

That seems to answer the question of how security around such a "highly sensitive area" was penetrated. 

It is sad however that the sharing of resources and facilities with the surrounding communities, by the Army, will most likely end in the aftermath of this incident.


----------



## haviZsultan

I can't believe this... how long will this continue. This nation was created with so much sacrifice. So many people died for its creation and today bastards within our nation are bent on destroying it! Why? These constant bombings, kidnappings and killings... we must find the people responsible for these actions and destroy them!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## akula

dimension117 said:


> I can't believe this... how long will this continue. This nation was created with so much sacrifice. So many people died for its creation and today bastards within our nation are bent on destroying it! Why? These constant bombings, kidnappings and killings... *we must find the people responsible for these actions and destroy them*!!!



Why now? Because its not INDIANS that these people target? come on!
Once upon a time they were Mujahids or Freedom fighters as your gov used to call them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

akula said:


> Why now? Because its not INDIANS that these people target? come on!
> Once upon a time they were Mujahids or Freedom fighters as your gov used to call them.



You are all over the place with your comparisons. If you want to talk about ironies, then how about the one where some of the same people who were sponsored trained and equipped by the U.S to fight a cold war nemesis, ended up providing a safe haven and training grounds for the people who committed 911?

It cannot be argued that all the "mujahideen" of the Soviet invasion era are todays Taliban. Neither can it be conclusively shown that all of today's Taliban subscribe to Al Qaeda's philosophy. 

The struggle against Soviet occupation was a just one - a peoples struggle for the right to choose their destiny is just one - the struggle for subjugating people by violence and terror was never just, and never supported by either Pakistan or the overwhelming majority of its citizens.


----------



## shaikh_spair

Every one condems such acts but one should think the roots and causes of such an incident. The peoples here are too religious they also love thier army very much and history proves this fact. to me they think that what Pak army is all doing is just acting on american agenda. They think they are fighting for america.
One formost thing to think is what has compelled a person to bomb himself and to kill the commandos whose moto are "ALLAH HO".


----------



## voiceofaa

hmmmm


----------



## niaz

shaikh_spair said:


> Every one condems such acts but one should think the roots and causes of such an incident. The peoples here are too religious they also love thier army very much and history proves this fact. to me they think that what Pak army is all doing is just acting on american agenda. They think they are fighting for america.
> One formost thing to think is what has compelled a person to bomb himself and to kill the commandos whose moto are "ALLAH HO".



Hon Shaikh you do have a point. However let us examine the situation.

Just assume that some miscreant for whatever the reason; throws stones inside your house, runs aways to hide with your neighbour. This goes on on a regular basis. What options do you have??

You can either ask your neighbour to hand over the culprit or be ready for retribution or if you are weak, you sell your house and move away.

Situation in Afghanistan / NWFP is the same. If PA does nothing, US will bomb. Pakistan doesnt want her citizens to experience 'Daisy Cutters' so instead is telling US/Afghanistan that PA will root out the miscreants on their own.

Problem is not however this simple. Even before the 9/11, Pakistan had a severe sectarian problem. Sepah Sehaba and their supportes would like Pakistan to be declared a Sunni Wahabi state and were killing Shia doctors, Iranian engineers and cadets simply because they were Shias. Shias were then bombing Sunni mosques and killing Sunni scholars in revenge. The problem was acute. ( Hope you dont have such short memory that you have forgotton Momenpura, killing of Maulana Farooqui and Tariq Azam).Would any State tolerate dictation by a small group of brainwashed zombies??. 

Now sectarian activists have combined forces with Afghan Taliban and hurting the foundation of Pakistan state. Do you have no love for your country that you condone these barbarian acts in the name of Islam but blame PA for returning the fire?? This fight is not for US alone but for the survival of Pakistan herself. Else Pakistan would be like Somalia in no time. Would you like to live in such a hell hole??

I am extremely worried when educated Pakistanis blame PA and the government for every thing but justify these brutal killings. What has compelled these misguided thugs is promise of instant entry to paradise by killing the infidels. They are however not killing kaffirs, they are killing their own countrymen. According to Islam, suicide is 'haraam'. Show me a single Hadith or any Quraanic verse which allows taking your own life under any circumstances.

Syed Qutub was the first mulla who argued that when all else fails, suicide is justified. Would you follow the Sunnah of the holy prophet or a fatwa by a mulla??

My friend, suicide bombings cannot be justifed under any circumstances specially against your own countrymen. Any one who thinks otherwise is seriously misguided.


----------



## JK!

Sayid Qyutb wrote the manifesto of Fundementalism called Milestones whilst in prison in Egypt during the 1960s.

Shortly before writing it he had been tortured by having animal fat poured over him followed by wild dogs being released into his cell.

Now stop me if you think I'm wrong but I don't think he was of sound mind when he wrote that book. 
Milestones itself was writen to justify uprisings against Gamal Abdul Nasser who had imprisoned Qutb and other members of the muslim brotherhood.


----------



## shaikh_spair

niaz said:


> Hon Shaikh you do have a point. However let us examine the situation.
> 
> Just assume that some miscreant for whatever the reason; throws stones inside your house, runs aways to hide with your neighbour. This goes on on a regular basis. What options do you have??
> 
> You can either ask your neighbour to hand over the culprit or be ready for retribution or if you are weak, you sell your house and move away.
> 
> Situation in Afghanistan / NWFP is the same. If PA does nothing, US will bomb. Pakistan doesnt want her citizens to experience 'Daisy Cutters' so instead is telling US/Afghanistan that PA will root out the miscreants on their own.
> 
> Problem is not however this simple. Even before the 9/11, Pakistan had a severe sectarian problem. Sepah Sehaba and their supportes would like Pakistan to be declared a Sunni Wahabi state and were killing Shia doctors, Iranian engineers and cadets simply because they were Shias. Shias were then bombing Sunni mosques and killing Sunni scholars in revenge. The problem was acute. ( Hope you dont have such short memory that you have forgotton Momenpura, killing of Maulana Farooqui and Tariq Azam).Would any State tolerate dictation by a small group of brainwashed zombies??.
> 
> Now sectarian activists have combined forces with Afghan Taliban and hurting the foundation of Pakistan state. Do you have no love for your country that you condone these barbarian acts in the name of Islam but blame PA for returning the fire?? This fight is not for US alone but for the survival of Pakistan herself. Else Pakistan would be like Somalia in no time. Would you like to live in such a hell hole??
> 
> I am extremely worried when educated Pakistanis blame PA and the government for every thing but justify these brutal killings. What has compelled these misguided thugs is promise of instant entry to paradise by killing the infidels. They are however not killing kaffirs, they are killing their own countrymen. According to Islam, suicide is 'haraam'. Show me a single Hadith or any Quraanic verse which allows taking your own life under any circumstances.
> 
> Syed Qutub was the first mulla who argued that when all else fails, suicide is justified. Would you follow the Sunnah of the holy prophet or a fatwa by a mulla??
> 
> My friend, suicide bombings cannot be justifed under any circumstances specially against your own countrymen. Any one who thinks otherwise is seriously misguided.



Ok.
but why we are afraid of america, are we still independat, we the first islamic nuclear power is afraid of america's dessay cutter forgive me if my spell goes wrong. we have one of the best defence system machnasim are we going to prepare the "Achaar" of this whole system. my point is that it is the war of amercia. regarding afghanistan,What about Iran, however, we produced our shoulders to them to invade .Iran have taken a neutral stand. ok you talk about sectarian killings what our security forces were doing about thier resources like money, arms etc. this is my antoher point that why concerned agencies donot full fill thier duties to stop such incidents, and now the sectarian killings are the part of past. i like to refer Hamid mir's coulms he wrote that now taliban in afghanistan are not old ones they are liberl and even might have support from iran. my brohter the only solution to me is the negotiation and political solution as we have seen via waziristan pact.
Waslam


----------



## shaikh_spair

dimension117 said:


> I can't believe this... how long will this continue. This nation was created with so much sacrifice. So many people died for its creation and today bastards within our nation are bent on destroying it! Why? These constant bombings, kidnappings and killings... we must find the people responsible for these actions and destroy them!!!



my dear why not to find the reasons for such incident, do you think by destroying them, they are all washed out. they dead bodies likely to motivate thier others comrades. on your suggestion many tried to act like india, russia etc what about them. only an educational process could lead them to realize about thier wrong acts. a deacade ago these were the mujahideen and apple of the eye but today.


----------



## Always Neutral

Army: 15 Pakistani Soldiers Killed | World Latest | Guardian Unlimited

The top brass have to either withdraw the soldiers or support them well. No Army can loose 30 men in two days and not take action. The Pakistani soldiers must be given clear cut engagement instructions or withdraw from these border posts. These attacks are just after a couple of days after the suicide attack on SSG and 200 men being taken captive for a few days. The US presence in these areas will worsen the situation. As per this article the 200 men are still captives.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Marathaman said:


> What is the deal with soldiers being kidnapped? I can't say that I've heard of this happening anywhere else...
> Is it that the soldiers are not trained adequately in CI Operations or are the terrorists receiving
> professional training from somewhere?
> 
> Whatever the reasons....they seriously need to make some changes in their battle plans or SOPs or whatever it is....terrorists don't usually just pick off 10-15 soldiers so easily and so often.



Its the paras they are picking off easily and they are neither as well trained, or equipped, as regular army, let alone in counter insurgency warfare. The other reason behind the abductions are the small check posts manned by 10 to 20 FC it seems like. They seem to be getting overrun quite easily by militants attacking in groups of 50 plus with better and heavier weaponry. The FC posts seem more like police chowkis.

The better training and equipment part is being worked upon, but it is obviously going to take some time.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> *Bombs damage Buddhist relic in Pakistan*​PESHAWAR, Pakistan, Sept 29 (AFP) A seventh-century Buddhist relic in Swat in northwestern Pakistan was damaged partially when militants blasted it with dynamite late Friday, police said Saturday. They said the militants used home-made bombs to try to blow up the mountainside engraving, a Buddhist pilgrimage site, and fired at it using automatic weapons. (Posted @ 20:45 PST)



- DAWN - Latest Stories; September 29, 2007

I suppose this, like the Bamiyan Buddha incident, was because the UN was not "offering funds for Taliban run orphanages" - pathetic excuses and justification for terrorists and their actions.


----------



## Bull

suicide bomber, wearing a woman's burka, has killed at least 15 people in an attack at a busy police checkpoint in north-west Pakistan, officials say. 

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Suicide bomb kills 15 in Pakistan


----------



## bhangra12345

Bull said:


> suicide bomber, wearing a woman's burka, has killed at least 15 people in an attack at a busy police checkpoint in north-west Pakistan, officials say.
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Suicide bomb kills 15 in Pakistan



burqa is quite a serious problem to face. Probably more to do with rules of engagement. Clear cut instructions that having a complete burqa on, you cant venture xyz meters near the checkpoints or face retaliation might help.


----------



## Flintlock

> The Associated Press
> Saturday, October 6, 2007
> Click here to find out more!
> 
> MIRAN SHAH, Pakistan: Militants detonated a bomb near a military convoy in northwestern Pakistan on Saturday, triggering a clash that left at one soldier dead and 19 wounded, officials said.
> 
> The attack happened in Ahmad Khel, a village 15 kilometers (10 miles) west of Miran Shah, the main town in the North Waziristan tribal region where remnants of the Taliban and al-Qaida are believed to be hiding, a local security official said on condition of anonymity, saying he was not authorized to speak to media.
> 
> The militants fired rockets and troops returned fire, but it was not clear whether there were militant casualties, the official said.
> 
> No army spokesman was immediately available for comment, but another area security official confirmed the incident and said troops, backed by helicopter gunships, were searching for the attackers.
> 
> Pakistan is a key ally of the United States in its war on terror, and it has deployed at least 90,000 troops along the Afghan border to flush out foreign militants and their local supporters. But the past year has seen a sharp rise in militancy, with security forces increasingly under attack.
> 
> On Thursday, militants executed three Pakistani soldiers among about 230 they have been holding captive for the past month in South Waziristan, in apparent retaliation for army raids on guerrilla hide-outs.




Guys, the situation seems to get worse and worse!! How long do you think this will last??

The US seems to be determined to stay in Afghanistan forever, so by that logic Pakistan will have to face the Taliban on its borders for a long long time, no to mention the local population allying with them as well!! 

Most people say that Pakistan needs Musharraf's iron hand to put and end to this, but as we have seen in Iraq and Afghanistan, the bombings never stop!! Maybe Pakistan should try to integrate these people with society, rather than launch full-fledged attacks on them?



What do you guys think?

Thanks!!


----------



## Flintlock

bhangra12345 said:


> burqa is quite a serious problem to face. Probably more to do with rules of engagement. Clear cut instructions that having a complete burqa on, you cant venture xyz meters near the checkpoints or face retaliation might help.



My friend, this is a very sensitive issue!! I don't think the locals will like it at all!! You just can't stop people from wearing burqas in busy roads and intersections!! 

It will probably do more harm by alienating the local population!!


----------



## Bull

At least 45 Pakistani soldiers and 150 pro-Taleban militants have died in three days of fierce fighting in North Waziristan, the Pakistani army says.

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Pakistani border death toll rises


----------



## Bull

This is nasty, 45 soldiers killed inside own territory. PA definitly is alienated in that area and the locals seems to be leaking PA's movement to the tribals.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

bhangra12345 said:


> burqa is quite a serious problem to face. Probably more to do with rules of engagement. Clear cut instructions that having a complete burqa on, you cant venture xyz meters near the checkpoints or face retaliation might help.



Not feasible in an Islamic country, and more so in the NWFP or FATA, as I think.

Jana, who is a lady and from the NWFP, would be the best person to give authoritative comments on this issue.

She is a news reporter and I am sure she has to be in a _burkha_ when she is interviewing men or snooping around for a story!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Bull said:


> This is nasty, 45 soldiers killed inside own territory. PA definitly is alienated in that area and the locals seems to be leaking PA's movement to the tribals.



It is nasty, but then the PA will surely soon take control of the situation.

It always happens in insurgency prone areas.

The tribals, I am sure, will be tamed one day.

The problem is that there is a greater force which is subverting the people - the AQ with its Islamic message, which many Moslems feel is twisting the facts! The day, it dawns on these misguided tribal that the AQ and Taliban is misusing Islam, everything will fall in place.


----------



## IceCold

Bull said:


> This is nasty, 45 soldiers killed inside own territory. PA definitly is alienated in that area and the locals seems to be leaking PA's movement to the tribals.



Since you are so keen in mentioning the death toll of PA, also do mention the 150 militants the PA killed and sent them straight back to hell. Locals are not leaking PA's movement, because how do you think PA gets its information from about the militants moving in a selceted area, but its obivious when army will move in open pickups, they are always prone to an attack and which results in a high casualti rate.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> *Mehsuds formally ask army to leave Tank compound*
> 
> SAROKI: Chieftains of the Mehsud tribe have formally requested that the Pakistan Army evacuate the political compound in Tank, South Waziristan. Tribal elders submitted a written application framing this request to South Waziristan Political Agent Hussain Zada Khan on Thursday.
> 
> In the application, the tribal elders say the Political Katchairy in Tank has been the headquarters of the Mehsud tribe since 1906. They say hundreds of citizens belonging to the Mehsud tribe, including veiled females, visit the compound daily in connection with formalities and documentation relating to national identity cards, domicile and other such routine matters.
> 
> The application says the army had slowly taken over the political compound, which caused locals severe stress.
> 
> The elders requested that the army evacuate the political compound to respect and restore the rights of local citizens and tribal traditions.
> 
> Tank, a small town on the edge of South Waziristan, has drawn much attention of late as it is seen to typify creeping Talibanisation in the North of the country, particularly in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas. It is largely considered to be under the sway of the pro-Taliban South Waziristani commander Baitullah Mehsud.
> 
> The significantly increased troop deployment in the area, which has been in place for months now, is perceived to be part of efforts to block the Taliban commander from expanding his influence into neighbouring Dera Ismail Khan.
> 
> Local citizens and government officials have commented that military deployment and operations, along with General Pervez Musharraf&#8217;s attempted reforms in the area have eroded the power of the local administration and curtailed citizen&#8217;s rights.
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan




Very audacious and scheming of the Mehsud clam!

They work against the govt and now they are contriving reason to ensure that the Army gets handicapped!


----------



## dabong1

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> - DAWN - Latest Stories; September 29, 2007
> 
> I suppose this, like the Bamiyan Buddha incident, was because the UN was not "offering funds for Taliban run orphanages" - pathetic excuses and justification for terrorists and their actions.




Noboby was trying to justify the actions of the taliban,but giving a reason as to why they blew up the statues!


----------



## solid snake

*Suicide bomber kill 5 in Pakistan*

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan - A suicide bomber attacked a bus carrying Pakistan Air Force employees Thursday, killing at least five people and wounding about 40, the military and police said. 

The attack occurred near Sargodha, a city in eastern Punjab province, said Hamid Mukhtar Gondal, the district police chief.

Maj. Gen. Waheed Arshad, the spokesman for the Pakistan army, said the attacker was on a motorcycle when he rammed into the bus.

"The targeted bus was carrying employees from the Pakistan Air Force," he said

The latest attack came two days after a suicide attacker blew himself up at a police checkpoint in Rawalpindi, a garrison city near Islamabad, killing seven people, including three police officers.

Suicide bomber kill 5 in Pakistan - Yahoo! News


----------



## Bull

*Militants taunt Pakistan security forces *

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Militants taunt Pakistan security forces


----------



## Bull

Another bomb blast...Suicide bomb hits Pakistani bus.

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Suicide bomb hits Pakistani bus


----------



## Spring Onion

The attack was on bus carrying PAF employees in Sargodha.

The death toll has risen to 9.
4 are civilian employees while 4 PAF.


----------



## Always Neutral

Militants gaining ground in Pakistan - Yahoo! News

*Militants gaining ground in Pakistan*

By KATHY GANNON, Associated Press Writer

SWAT, Pakistan - Muslim extremists are expanding their control of northern Pakistan, challenging the U.S.-backed government of President Gen. Pervez Musharraf and adding to the lands where terrorists allied with Osama bin Laden find refuge. 

Once restricted to pockets in the mountains along the Afghanistan border, radical mullahs and their followers now wield power in vast areas of northwest Pakistan. They have moved in the past few months beyond the tribal regions and into northern Pakistan cities and the Swat Valley.

The increased influence of the Islamic radicals was highlighted this week by intense fighting between local gunmen and government troops. The government said about 180 people have been killed, mostly militants, in violence including bombings, abductions and shootouts.

"I can tell you there is money coming from al-Qaida and if al-Qaida did not lead these things we couldn't fight," said Abdul Samad, a stocky militant from Afghanistan's eastern Nangarhar province who serves as a liaison between Taliban groups on both sides of the border. Even during the fighting, radicals have made themselves available to speak with visiting journalists.

The growing instability in northwest Pakistan has shaken Musharraf's authority at a time when he's also being upstaged by the return of former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto &#8212; a jubiliant homecoming shattered by a terrorist bombing that killed more than 140 people.

Taliban and al-Qaida were pushed back after the U.S. and its Afghan allies toppled the Taliban regime in Afghanistan in late 2001. Today, residents say Arabs, Uzbeks and Tajiks have rejoined the ranks of the local radicals, mostly Pashtuns, the same ethnic group as the Taliban across the border in Afghanistan.

"The Pakistanis, and by extension the United States, have almost no control of events" in the northern, ethnically Pashtun regions, said Milt Bearden, a former CIA station chief in Pakistan.

"I don't think anyone in Washington really gets it," he said. "Losing Swat is shocking."

Pro-Taliban cleric Maulana Fazlullah has set up a virtual mini-state in Swat, a province of 4,000 square miles. He uses an FM radio station to help spread fundamentalist Islam in an area once known to tourists as the "Switzerland of Asia" for its stunning, snow-covered mountains.

Militias following Fazlullah's teachings, identified by their shoulder-length hair and camouflage vests over traditional shalwar kameez clothing, have bombed girls schools and blown up video and CD shops. They drilled holes into the face of a 20-foot- tall stone Buddha, obliterating the features of the 1,300-year-old sculpture.

Sher Mohammed, a lawyer in Swat and a human rights activist, said the enforcers &#8212; including Afghans and Arabs &#8212; "are roaming freely, checking barber shops in the small villages."

"They come out at midnight. They are not local people," he said.

Samad, the militant organizer, says he traveled in recent weeks to North Waziristan and recruited scores of militants to reinforce Fazlullah's followers in Swat Valley.

"It's not just in Swat or in Waziristan or in Bajaur. We are getting stronger everywhere in the area," he said. Recent suicide bombings are direct evidence of al-Qaida's influx, he said.

Fazlullah, who draws tens of thousands to his rallies, has launched a broad campaign against Western influence. He uses his outlawed FM radio station to preach jihad against America and Musharraf and teach his strict interpretation of Islam.

Fazlullah has called for a ban on polio vaccinations because he said it was a ploy by the West to sterilize Muslim babies. He demands women wear the all-encompassing burqa and frowns on barbers who give haircuts in styles deemed un-Islamic.

This month, Pakistani authorities sent about 2,500 extra police and troops into Swat district to challenge Fazlullah's followers. A group of tribal elders and clerics has been holding talks with Fazlullah's aides about ending the bloodshed.

Still, many Pakistanis fear the government has waited too long to confront militant clerics like Fazlullah. 

"For three years no one did anything. Two years ago you could have arrested Fazlullah with two police constables. Today you need a division," Mohammed said. 

A police official, who asked for anonymity fearing reprisals from militants and from his superiors, said sympathizers within the government, police and intelligence service have allowed Fazlullah to gain stature in the region. 

A confidential memo circulated to Pakistan's National Security Council in July and made public soon afterward warned that radicals from the border region were exerting wide influence. 

It spoke of a "nexus" between radical clerics behind the bloody siege of the Red Mosque in Islamabad, which resulted in more than 100 deaths, and the clerics in northwest Pakistan. Besides Fazlullah, those include Baitullah Mehsud, who allegedly threatened to meet Bhutto's return to Pakistan with suicide attacks. 

"When I was following the Red Mosque, one thing was very clear &#8212; that they had strong sympathizers within the establishment and within the military," said Hasan Askari Rizvi, a leading independent Pakistani defense analyst. Rizvi said Pakistan's powerful armed forces remain ambivalent about religious extremists, whom the military supported during the Afghan war with the Soviets in the 1980s. 

Pakistan's military has often used extremists as proxies in the violent secessionist battle against India for control of Kashmir, he said. 

"The government is perturbed because of their activities in Pakistan," he said, but doesn't object when they fight Western-backed leaders in Afghanistan or Indian troops in Kashmir.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> Pakistan's military has often used extremists as proxies in the violent secessionist battle against India for control of Kashmir, he said.
> 
> "The government is perturbed because of their activities in Pakistan," he said, but doesn't object when they fight Western-backed leaders in Afghanistan or Indian troops in Kashmir.



Was the US perturbed about the mayhem, bloodshed and destruction it caused in Latin America with its interventionist policies? Was it perturbed about the violence and instability it caused by overthrowing the Mossadegh government in Iran at the behest of an arrogant and imperialist Britain? 

Whats that saying about people in glass houses chucking stones....

And yes I know the guy quoted is Pakistani, but the author is not, and she chose that quote for her final punch line, indicating quite clearly what she was getting at..


----------



## roadrunner

Always Neutral said:


> Militants gaining ground in Pakistan - Yahoo! News
> 
> *Militants gaining ground in Pakistan*
> 
> By KATHY GANNON, Associated Press Writer
> 
> *They have moved in the past few months beyond the tribal regions and into northern Pakistan cities and the Swat Valley.*



No doubts Jana will be burqa clad soon in that case. 

International media do like making a mountain out of these things. I bet nothing has changed for 99% of Pakistan. Just that 1% where radicals seem to be coming and going.


----------



## Spring Onion

roadrunner said:


> No doubts Jana will be burqa clad soon in that case. .



Yeh RR dear despite what this news claims about growing militants' influence 
Jana still have pic without dupata on her articles what to say about Burqa 

And i tell you one more intresting thing alot of Indians i know and who live mostly aborad and also in India questioned me "Jana do you wear Burqa we heard they will kill you if you dont wear burqa" 
 when i tell them i wear a short chaddar that too to feel comfortable and save myself from lust-filled satring of men at my body, the indians surprise at my reply .

Now RR all those who were advocating "High Heels back in Afganistan/Kabul" now could still see the women there wearing Burqa though Taliban are no longer in power there.
So its a phenomenon related to the culture and no one can impose anything be it modernity or forced self-made verdicts by Taliban.




> International media do like making a mountain out of these things. I bet nothing has changed for 99% of Pakistan. Just that 1% where radicals seem to be coming and going.



Not only he international but also the local as Media had become an industry and everyone is taking advantage of current situtaion.
Its realy strange that even a kid can through a letter with warnings to CDs shops, women and educational institute using name of Taliban or religiouse figures and the media no sooner make it a horrible thing.
How on earth they can prove that it was done by the elements they are blaming for ?


----------



## Bull

Jana said:


> How on earth they can prove that it was done by the elements they are blaming for ?



When they blow you up or slit your throats, but i guess that would be too late.

Extremism and terrorism is an existant danger, and a very omnious one in this particular case for Pakistanis.


----------



## Bull

'The government has been denying that any of its troops have been captured.' 

'While 48 of them surrendered to the militants, others managed to escape into the countryside.'

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Militants parade Pakistani troops

Again Surrender...?!!!


----------



## dabong1

Friday, November 02, 2007
HERAT: Afghan forces said Thursday they had killed 50 more Taliban militants in the heaviest fighting in a western province since the fall of the regime in 2001.

An operation by local and North Atlantic Treaty Organisation (Nato) troops to retake a district in the increasingly troubled Farah province from the rebels entered its third day, Provincial Police Spokesperson Mohammad Gul Sarjang said.

The fighting still continues in Gulistan District. We killed 20 more Taliban since yesterday, the police spokesperson said. Five soldiers and seven police have also been killed so far. On Wednesday Afghan police said up to 40 Taliban militants were killed and 20 wounded.

There is fighting going on to retake the district, but I cannot confirm any casualties at this stage, Defence Ministry Spokesman Mohammad Zahir Azimi said Thursday. The Taliban dispute the casualty figures and maintain they are in control of the district.

The insurgents also attacked another district of Farah on Wednesday night, sparking a six-hour fight with security forces, Sarjang said. Taliban attacked Bakwa District last night. Thirty Taliban were killed in six hours of fighting, two police were wounded, the spokesperson said. Azimi later said the fighting had ended but he could not confirm the toll.

The figures could not be independently confirmed and the interior ministry was not immediately available for comment. Taliban militants have taken over several districts in Afghanistan for brief periods of time but have kept control of only one, Musa Qala District in southern Helmand province, which they captured almost a year ago.

Rebels attacked a police post in Helmands Nadali district Thursday, killing five policemen and wounding two others, police said. Five police are martyred and three have been wounded in the Taliban attack, Provincial Police Chief Mohammad Hussain Andiwal told AFP.

Helmand, Afghanistans biggest opium-growing region, borders Farah and hundreds of militants from the province have crossed over into Gulistan District during the current bout of fighting.

Separately police were carrying out follow-up operations in the southern district of Arghandab, close to the former Taliban base of Kandahar, where they said on Wednesday they had surrounded more than 200 militants and killed 50.

Since yesterday there has not been any direct fighting in Arghandab District, Provincial Police Chief Sayed Aqa Saqib told AFP. We are carrying out our clean-up operations. We have not faced any resistance so far.

Meanwhile, US-led coalition forces killed three civilians, including two children and a 75-year-old man, in a raid on a house in the eastern province of Nangarhar, local police said. The coalition confirmed that two children had died in the incident but said that the third person killed was a Taliban militant who barricaded himself in a room with his family.

While resisting multiple requests to surrender, the militant barricaded himself in a room. Unbeknownst to Afghan forces his family was barricaded in the room with him, the coalition said. Civilian casualties from the US-led coalition and Nato-led troops in Afghanistan have come under sharp criticism from Afghans.


----------



## roadrunner

Bull said:


> When they blow you up or slit your throats, but i guess that would be too late.
> 
> Extremism and terrorism is an existant danger, and a very omnious one in this particular case for Pakistanis.



Dude, however much you want to believe all the hype, it's simply not happening. It really isn't! You can easily get tickets to go to the NWFP (the supposed militants walking the streets, taking over it). There's absolutely no restrcitions. Enough people have been there from my relations in te last 4 months, and all they said was "nice, scenic, peaceful". It's more a case of trying to spot the militant to keep you busy, than any sort of takeover there.


----------



## Always Neutral

roadrunner said:


> Enough people have been there from my relations in te last 4 months, and all they said was "nice, scenic, peaceful". It's more a case of trying to spot the militant to keep you busy, than any sort of takeover there.



Care to explain if all is peaceful why is there Emergency being declared ?

Regards


----------



## Spring Onion

Bull said:


> When they blow you up or slit your throats, but i guess that would be too late.



Well when they do slit my throat for not wearing Burqa   what a silly comment but dont worry i wont ask for your help


----------



## Bull

Jana said:


> Well when they do slit my throat for not wearing Burqa   what a silly comment but dont worry i wont ask for your help



'You' as in not you as an individual! I wont wish you that.


----------



## Bull

roadrunner said:


> Dude, however much you want to believe all the hype, it's simply not happening. It really isn't! You can easily get tickets to go to the NWFP (the supposed militants walking the streets, taking over it). There's absolutely no restrcitions. Enough people have been there from my relations in te last 4 months, and all they said was "nice, scenic, peaceful". It's more a case of trying to spot the militant to keep you busy, than any sort of takeover there.



I have no first hand experience of this area. What i said was widely reported in english media, not BBC and CNN alone but also in Al Jazeera. They aireda video where the extremists did a 'flag march' just meters away from the security checkpost.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Bull said:


> I have no first hand experience of this area. What i said was widely reported in english media, not BBC and CNN alone but also in Al Jazeera. They aireda video where the extremists did a 'flag march' just meters away from the security checkpost.



Was that in Swat (provincially adminstered tribal areas - PATA) or FATA (Federally Adminstered Tribal Areas)? Neither of those constitute the NWFP, perhaps that is where the confusion is.


----------



## Spring Onion

Bull said:


> 'You' as in not you as an individual! I wont wish you that.



 Bullllll Nobody had been slaughtred atleast for NOT wearing Burqa in NWFP 




AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Was that in Swat (provincially adminstered tribal areas - PATA) or FATA (Federally Adminstered Tribal Areas)? Neither of those constitute the NWFP, perhaps that is where the confusion is.



AGNO dear after erruption of clashes between forces and miscreant almost the entire population of areas of trouble in SWAT migrated to safer places so the supporters of fazlullah patrolles in these areas so nothing to be surprised


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Jana said:


> AGNO dear after erruption of clashes between forces and miscreant almost the entire population of areas of trouble in SWAT migrated to safer places so the supporters of fazlullah patrolles in these areas so nothing to be surprised



I understand that, but I think Bull is confusing NWFP with Swat/Waziristan, and therfore concluding that all of the NWFP is affected.


----------



## Spring Onion

Yar Swat is in NWFP and also the agencies

I will be online after 11pm PST will let you know about other development.

TC


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Jana said:


> Yar Swat is in NWFP and also the agencies



But aren't they part of PATA?


----------



## Bull

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I understand that, but I think Bull is confusing NWFP with Swat/Waziristan, and therfore concluding that all of the NWFP is affected.



Isnt that NWFP, pls clarify.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Bull said:


> Isnt that NWFP, pls clarify.



I am trying to get that clarified. 

I may be wrong, but I thought Swat and Malakand were part of PATA. My understanding was that the PATA were to NWFP what FATA was to Pakistan - i.e with very little central government (povincial gov.) control - hence my contention that what happens there is not reflective of the NWFP as a whole, just as what happens in FATA is not reflective of Pakistan as a whole.


----------



## Spring Onion

Let me explain 

FATA is officially administered by Federal Government and 

PATA areas are administered by provincial government.

Now some areas of Malakand Division the ones where clashed are ongoing comes under NWFP administeration. Swat is also one of these.
While Waziristan comes under federal government.
But collectively all these areas including all the tribal agencies are part of NWFP Province.

The only difference is the administeration.


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## Flintlock

Indo-Asian News Service
Islamabad, November 24, 2007
First Published: 12:54 IST(24/11/2007)
Last Updated: 12:59 IST(24/11/2007)
*Militants blow railway line in Pakistan
*
Militants have blown up a railway line near Quetta in Pakistan's Balochistan province early Saturday.

A two-feet stretch of the railway line between Saryab and Sapizand was damaged in the powerful blast near the provincial capital, The News quoted railway officials as saying.

Officials said rail traffic was not suspended since there was no railway service at that time.

The repair work on the damaged line would be started after security clearance, they said.
HindustanTimes-Print
&#169; Copyright 2007 Hindustan Times


----------



## Flintlock

*Pakistan blast kills spy-agency workers
*
Suicide bombers today hit a bus carrying intelligence-agency employees at a checkpoint near the headquarters of the Pakistan army in Rawalpindi, just south of the capital Islamabad, killing at least 35 people.

A senior intelligence official, who asked for anonymity because of the sensitivity of his work, said at least 35 people were killed.

The violence comes as Pakistan remains under a state of emergency declared on Nov. 3 by President Gen. Pervez Musharraf, who cited the escalating danger posed by Islamic extremists. 

Nation & World | Pakistan blast kills spy-agency workers | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## ghazi

Attack on ISI bus shows militants have access to to intelligence (inside informer or help). The exact number of casualties, their names & ranks are not released. Agreement has been reached between Sharifs & Musharraf. Musharraf will stay as president & take off uniform, Shabaz to be PM(who will be acceptable to US & religious parties). Military (Kiyani) still will be the puppet master & yield power.


----------



## EagleEyes

ghazi,

WTF? Why would you insult General Kiyani like that?

Puppet? Out of your mind?

Thanks.


----------



## Flintlock

*Six killed in Pakistan madrassa bomb blast*
3 Dec 2007, 1527 hrs IST,AFP
QUETTA, Pakistan: A powerful bomb ripped through an Islamic madrassa in troubled south-western Pakistan on Monday, killing six people and injuring five others, an official said.

The bomb was hidden in a *bundle of clothing left by an Afghan student* after an overnight stay at the religious school in Qilla Saifullah, a town near the Afghan border in Baluchistan province, they said.

"Six people were killed and five others injured, all of them students at the Imdadul Uloom seminary, when a bomb hidden in the bundle exploded during a search," provincial home secretary Furqan Bahadur said.

Police sealed all roads in and out of the town in a bid to track down the Afghan national.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the blast. Baluchistan and its capital city Quetta have been pinpointed by Western and Afghan officials across the border as a key hideout of Taliban militants leading a spiralling insurgency in Afghanistan.

Pakistan says it is doing all it can to tackle the problem and says the roots of the insurgency are in Afghanistan.

Gas-rich Baluchistan has also been in the grip of a separate, three-year insurgency launched by ethnic Baluch rebels who want more political rights and a greater share of profits from the region's natural resources.

Six killed in Pakistan madrassa bomb blast-Pakistan-World-The Times of India


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Was this a "moderate" madrassah?

Or simply a case of criminal elements being harbored there accidentally detonating toys they shouldn't have been playing with?


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## Spring Onion

About 12 security personnel were killed in an attack on army convoy by terrorits in Wazirista Agency..The officials confirmed 6 casualties.
In Retaliatory attack by forces 15 terrorists were also killed and as many wounded.


----------



## aryan2007

Nine killed in two suicide attacks in Pakistan

Islamabad(Xinhua) : Three soldiers and four civilians were killed Thursday in two suicide bomb attacks on a security check post in southwestern Pakistan, the army said. 

Two bombers were also killed in the attacks in the military area in Quetta, the capital of the southwestern province of Balochistan, military spokesman Major General Waheed Arshad said. 

He said a bomber blew himself up at the checkpost of a military area at Quetta's Kuch Mur neighborhood at 5.15 p.m. (local time).

Moments after the first blast, another bomber blew himself up when the army and civilians were shifting the victims of the first attack, he added. 

No group claimed responsibility for the attacks. But such attacks are blamed on militants and anti-government nationalists. Earlier, local TV reports had put the death toll at 11.

Nine killed in two suicide attacks in Pakistan | Indian Muslims


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

The terrorist actions are becoming commonplace and practically a part of life in the subcontinent.

Most unfortunate!


----------



## aryan2007

Salim said:


> The terrorist actions are becoming commonplace and practically a part of life in the subcontinent.
> 
> Most unfortunate!



I think the people of Subcontinent have a false sense of invincibility that it will never affect them + a general inertia towards activism has resulted in perverse form of social stagnation and subsequent rise of extremism..(the rise of extremism is again due to apathy and lack of responsible action from people and govt though that is secondary to intolerance that we must breed/develop to terrorism)


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## JF-17 Thunder

- Deleted -​


----------



## UnKnOwN

Pakistan bombing kills at least 50

By RIAZ KHAN, Associated Press Writer

SHERPAO, Pakistan - Pakistani police raided an Islamic school and arrested seven students Friday, hours after a suicide bomber killed at least 50 people inside a mosque packed with holiday worshippers at the home of the former interior minister.

Suspicion for the blast, which left bloody clothing, shoes and pieces of flesh scattered across the house of worship, focused on the pro-Taliban or al-Qaida militants active near the Afghan border, where the attack occurred.

It was the second suicide attack in eight months apparently targeting Aftab Khan Sherpao, who as interior minister was deeply involved in Pakistan's efforts to combat the Taliban and drive out al-Qaida.

Sherpao was praying in the mosque's front row at the time of the attack, but he escaped injury.

"Yes, I'm fine," Sherpao told the Associated Press in a brief telephone interview. One of his sons was wounded, and witnesses said the dead included police officers guarding Sherpao.

President Pervez Musharraf condemned the blast and directed security and intelligence agencies to track down the masterminds, the state Associated Press of Pakistan reported.

After the bombing, dozens of police and intelligence agents raided an Islamic school in the nearby village of Turangzai and arrested seven students, some of them Afghans, two police officials said, speaking on condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to talk to the media. The officials declined to say whether the raid was connected to the attack.

The blast deepened the sense of uncertainty in Pakistan ahead of Jan. 8 parliamentary elections, which Sherpao, as head of the Pakistan Peoples Party-Sherpao, is contesting.

The bombing turned a prayer service crowded with hundreds of people celebrating the Islamic holy day of Eid al-Adha into a scene of carnage at the mosque inside Sherpao's residential compound in Sherpao, a village 25 miles, northeast of the city of Peshawar.

The bomber was in a row of worshippers when he detonated the explosive, provincial police chief Sharif Virk said.

"There was blood and body parts everywhere. There was panic everywhere. People were running. Some people were injured in the chaos," said Iqbal Hussain, a police officer in charge of security at the mosque.

District Mayor Farman Ali Khan said between 50 and 55 people were killed, and authorities were collecting information on their identities. Local police chief Feroz Shah said over 100 were wounded.

The hospital in Peshawar was wracked with chaos as the wounded arrived in pickup trucks, ambulance sirens wailed and the injured screamed for help. The bomb contained between 13 and 17 pounds of explosives and was filled with nails and ball bearings to maximize casualties, according to the head of the bomb unit at the scene.

A bulldozer was brought in to help volunteers dig graves for the dead next to the mosque.

Minhaj Khan was digging a grave for the dismembered body of Shah Jee, a 28-year-old father of two from the village.

"He was a poor laborer. Now who will look after his family?" he asked. "It is nothing but extreme cruelty to kill people on such a holy day for Muslims."

Hussain, the police officer, said everyone entering was forced to pass through a body scanner and was searched with metal and explosive detectors. "We don't know how the bomber got in," he said.

Hamid Nawaz, the current interior minister, insisted there was no security lapse.

"All possible care had been taken, there was no lapse as such ... but such an incident can happen at such a gathering," Nawaz told Aaj TV.

After the blast, Sherpao's house was protected by about a dozen police and paramilitary troops.

As interior minister, Sherpao oversaw one of Pakistan's civilian spy agencies, police and paramilitary forces involved in operations against militants along the Afghan border.

He was a longtime supporter of former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto's Pakistan People's Party before defecting and joining the government after the last parliamentary elections in 2002. He left office last month as a caretaker government took over ahead of the January elections.

Top figures in the government have been repeatedly targeted. In April, Sherpao was slightly wounded by a suicide bomber, and Musharraf himself narrowly escaped assassination in two bombings a few days apart in December 2003.

Taliban and al-Qaida fighters have extended their influence over tracts of Pakistan's volatile northwest in the past two years and in recent months have launched numerous suicide attacks, usually targeting security forces and their families.

The army says the most recent attacks could be retaliation for a military operation against militants in the Swat valley, where it claims to have killed about 300 militants since last month.

The violence came as Pakistan struggled to emerge from months of political turmoil.

Musharraf recently declared emergency rule for six weeks &#8212; a move he said was necessary to combat rising Islamic extremism, but was widely seen as a ploy to prolong his own presidency. Thousands of his opponents were rounded up and Supreme Court justices fired.

On Friday, police re-arrested prominent opposition lawyer Aitzaz Ahsan, according to his son, Ali Aitzaz. Aitzaz Ahsan, who had been at the forefront of a lawyers' protest movement, was released Thursday for three days for the holy day, but was detained again after just one day. 

Pakistan bombing kills at least 50 - Yahoo! News


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

> Pakistani police raided an Islamic school and arrested seven students Friday, hours after a suicide bomber killed at least 50 people



Were the foreign students in this madrassa?

I wonder who bankrolled this madrassa and what its curriculum was.

Strict surveillance of madrassas is required and those which are suspects should be ordered to be closed down.

And as Musharraf had planned the foreign students should be sent back.

Are the foreign madrassas not suitable? Ideal teaching I reckon should be from Saudi madrassas.

What is so special about Pakistani madrassas that these foreigners have to come here?


----------



## UnKnOwN

Well it quotes a official saying some of them were Afghans. And the town is located in the NWFP, where the Islamic parties made Islamic education a priority. I don't think there needs to be strict surveillance but they need to test the adults that teach there to see _what they teach._

But I guess we could always go with the Saudi madrassas, and start telling girls they can't leave the house, drive, or speak publicly.


----------



## kidwaibhai

i think the MMA has completely messed up the NWFP. i think that they need to be taken out of power and then tried for inciting and abiding terrorism


----------



## Spartan King

Salaam,

have you guys ever wondered why all these terrorism acts are happening in Pakistan? when did these so called 'suicide bombers' and terrorist come into being? 

brothers this is an amazingly crafted game the United States is playing with us. Why didnt we ever, i mean ever hear of FATA or suicide bomber before 9/11? i remember very clearly that the only time i heard of suicide bombing was in Srilanka by the Tamil Tigers! I mean this is all their CIA doings. our government has a part in this as well. you see, the point is that we hear people saying that the suicide bombers are sent by religious scholars and are religiously motivated, but do we have any hardcore evidence about this? and the answer is none! i think we all are really intellectual people and we need to think that this stuff has got to end, were the future of our beloved land and we need to understand that is not the FATA people or religious people, it is actually the US, other foreign powers and our government. because i sit with alot of ulemas, and they all think that suicide bombing are not an islamic practice, but when needed, it can be used as a weapon in war. 

i'll just narrate a small incident so my point makes a little bit sense, 

LAL MASJID.

we all know the story, but this is something not alot of people know. a friend of my dad is in ISI, he told us that before the chinies diplomats got kidnapped, the police,army and rangers sitting outside the lal masjid were told to vacate their positions, now you'll ask why? 

the answer is this: the government had been having issues with lal masjid for like 4 months, and from the start, they had undercover and normal police, rangers and army, all were stationed outside the lal masjid since the start. but when the students went out with scarves on their faces, and sticks in their hand and full of 2 trucks, i mean even a pedestrian would have spotted them and lest would have suspected something fishy, they went and came, and nothing happened, nobody apprehended them. so that is the reason they pulled back all of their men from lal masjid during that period. 

thanks
Salaam


----------



## universal_s0ldier

> Salaam,
> 
> have you guys ever wondered why all these terrorism acts are happening in Pakistan? when did these so called 'suicide bombers' and terrorist come into being?
> 
> brothers this is an amazingly crafted game the United States is playing with us. Why didnt we ever, i mean ever hear of FATA or suicide bomber before 9/11? i remember very clearly that the only time i heard of suicide bombing was in Srilanka by the Tamil Tigers! I mean this is all their CIA doings. our government has a part in this as well. you see, the point is that we hear people saying that the suicide bombers are sent by religious scholars and are religiously motivated, but do we have any hardcore evidence about this? and the answer is none! i think we all are really intellectual people and we need to think that this stuff has got to end, were the future of our beloved land and we need to understand that is not the FATA people or religious people, it is actually the US, other foreign powers and our government. because i sit with alot of ulemas, and they all think that suicide bombing are not an islamic practice, but when needed, it can be used as a weapon in war.
> 
> i'll just narrate a small incident so my point makes a little bit sense,
> 
> LAL MASJID.
> 
> we all know the story, but this is something not alot of people know. a friend of my dad is in ISI, he told us that before the chinies diplomats got kidnapped, the police,army and rangers sitting outside the lal masjid were told to vacate their positions, now you'll ask why?
> 
> the answer is this: the government had been having issues with lal masjid for like 4 months, and from the start, they had undercover and normal police, rangers and army, all were stationed outside the lal masjid since the start. but when the students went out with scarves on their faces, and sticks in their hand and full of 2 trucks, i mean even a pedestrian would have spotted them and lest would have suspected something fishy, they went and came, and nothing happened, nobody apprehended them. so that is the reason they pulled back all of their men from lal masjid during that period.
> 
> thanks
> Salaam



I dont agree with this. I think bro u r mistaken. But even though if u r right then is it justified by these so called Lal Masjid Produced Militants, Then u answer me how a muslim can bomb himself in a mosque or in a majlis so plzz think over it again


----------



## omerkhan2008

Terrorism is on the peak in Pakistan and God knows how much more its going to go up.There have been suicide bombing in every major city,let alone city the thing that shocked me the most when the suicide bomber entered the army mess and blew himself killing many army personnel.And the thing that worries me is that US as some say is the super power,they cant stop the suicide bombing,they still cant handle the militants in Afghanistan,till now they couldnt find Osama(who im sure is dead)but any how will the pakistan goverment and the pakistan army do the job where the us have given up?


----------



## JK!

omerkhan2008 said:


> Terrorism is on the peak in Pakistan and God knows how much more its going to go up.There have been suicide bombing in every major city,let alone city the thing that shocked me the most when the suicide bomber entered the army mess and blew himself killing many army personnel.And the thing that worries me is that US as some say is the super power,they cant stop the suicide bombing,they still cant handle the militants in Afghanistan,till now they couldnt find Osama(who im sure is dead)but any how will the pakistan goverment and the pakistan army do the job where the us have given up?



Because this is not a conventional war where there are two sides clearly defined.

How can you bring the firepower of the army to bear on a target which by day is an inocuous plain civilian and at night an enemy combatant.

Furthermore how to do you detect a suicide bomber? The answer is you can't distinguish them between one person and another. There are certain ways but the cost of issuing detection equipment is costly.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> *how will the pakistan goverment and the pakistan army do the job where the us have given up?*



The war will be best fought by dispensing with this attitude:



> *brothers this is an amazingly crafted game the United States is playing with us.....
> 
> ....Then u answer me how a muslim can bomb himself in a mosque or in a majlis so plzz think over it again*


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Angnostic,

Well said!


----------



## A.Rahman

*Suicide blast hits Pakistan bus*

At least three people have died in a blast which hit a military bus in the Pakistani garrison city of Rawalpindi.

A military spokesman told the BBC that a suicide bomber riding a motorbike had rammed into the bus.

Several people are reported to have been injured in the attack, which took place during the morning rush hour.

A series of suicide bomb attacks have hit Rawalpindi in the last year. In December opposition leader Benazir Bhutto was killed at a rally there.

Authorities have blamed Taleban militants based near the border with Afghanistan for the attacks.

Several vehicles were reported to have been badly damaged and the bus destroyed in Monday's blast, which went off near the army headquarters.

Officials said the military had cordoned off the area.


----------



## Spring Onion

*Suicide blast at Pakistan rally kills 18* 

By RIAZ KHAN, Associated Press Writer 
1 hour, 37 minutes ago



PESHAWAR, Pakistan - A suicide bomber struck at an election rally in northwestern Pakistan Saturday, killing at least 18 people and wounding more than 25, police and civilian officials said. 


The blast occurred at a rally of the Awami National Party &#8212; a secular, ethnic Pashtun group &#8212; in the town of Charsadda in the turbulent North West Frontier province. 

Area police chief Mohammed Khan said 18 people died. Local television stations quoted party officials as saying 20 were killed.

Interior Minister Hamid Nawaz said the attack was believed carried out by a suicide bomber who detonated his explosives "very close to the stage" where party officials were assembled.

Afrasiab Khattak, the party's provincial leader and a prominent human rights champion, was addressing the rally but told Dawn television that he was not hurt.

*Nawaz said militants were threatening all the political parties in the northwest ahead of the Feb. 18 parliamentary elections.

"They are against everyone," he told Dawn News TV.

Charsadda has witnessed several attacks in recent years. More than 50 people died in the town in December when a suicide attacker detonated a bomb amid hundreds of holiday worshippers at a mosque at the residence of former interior minister Aftab Khan Sherpao.*


----------



## Spring Onion

death toll risen to 25  

i hate these moroons who blow their sh .itty A$$E$ like rats but kill innocents


----------



## Spring Onion

This further more idiotic on part of political parties to stress on mass gatherings. 
*There was a news 2 days back that Three Suicide Bombers has entered Peshawar. 
NOw one has gone while 2 more to come it means we have to fear for our lives here in Peshawar.* 

i was attending a function at Chief Minister house today and was worried what if something bad happened.


----------



## khanz

why the hell does pakistan not just ban political rallies ? maybe it should just be televised or atleast or close of the area and completely after a certain number enter or in an enclosed space indoors where there is even more limited people and harder to hide where u can moniter who is coming in and search for suicide bombers etc.It's so disgusting whats wrong with pakistan ? can't go one rally without some sort of violence.Illiterate suicide idiots always engaging in pointless violence and bombing.Authorities should take their kid gloves off and just drop anyone who even looks like a suicide bomber like the israelis do thats why their more secure than us.


----------



## Flintlock

Jana Ji, how will political parties function without mass gatherings? Most people don't have internet connection you know...


----------



## MOSABJA

Well we are supposed to have a Cease fire with the militants.


If the militants are not involved then they should issue CONTRADICTION.

If they dont then they are our enemy and there should be no doubt about it.

If they do issue statement to condemn the blast.Then we should look at other possibilities like Foreign hand and others.

This ANP leader s***s .He says that ISI is carrying out attacks.


My relative in Army said to me that many of the suicide bombings are carried out by some other elements than the Taliban.

He said to me that some foreign agencies had infiltrated country and Posing as MAULANAS they misguide the Local Pathans and many come from Afghanistan.
Maulana Fazlullah was one such example.A**h*** was the first to take off

The killing of FRENCH ENGINEERS in karachi was an example.They were killed by Jihadis who were brain washed by Maulana that the Engs were running Pub.They told that if they knew Engs were building sub they would never attack.Maulana was a RAW agent.



Same type of thing was seen in IRAQ .Where the CIA,MOSSAD infiltrate the ranks .They know arabic and look like them.Brain wash the people and DIVERT THE ANGER from US to Sectarian violence.
Even 2 british agents were caught be BASRA POLICE when they were Posing to be Arabs and men of MOQTADA and killing Sunnis.


AFTER ALL WE HAVE TO SEE.WHETHER THESE TALIBUNIES ARE CARRYING OUT ATTACKS OR SOME FOREIGN HAND WHICH MIGHT TRY TO DESTABALIZE US AND TRY TO WIDEN MISTRUST BETWEEM ARMY AND TRIBES.

If Talibunies then
If Foreign hand then

After all Pakistan Zindabad.Inshallah we will get through this all and go from strenght to strength.


----------



## IceCold

I was just watching a report where there the intelligence agency just warned about three suecide bombers entering in different cites of pakistan and out of them one is a 16 year old kid. Damn man people have so many children to just waiste. A possible solution IMO to the stopping of suecide bombing is if GOP bans on having more then one child per family. This will not only decrease the huge load on the economy but also people who just leave their children to be taken out by these terrorists, will be eliminated. If we can pass the women rights bill surely we can pass this bill as well despite of what the BS mullanas have to say.


----------



## Spring Onion

Stealth Assassin said:


> Jana Ji, how will political parties function without mass gatherings? Most people don't have internet connection you know...




Stealth public rallies are just show off otherwise these do not add to any vote bank.

Supporters (excluding prominent local leaders) of all the political partes do attened such rallies and gatherings not beacuse they will vote for the party they are attened the gathering of but there few factors like

1. source to get some entertainment.
2. interaction with others at cost of the party 

3. Refreshment (the biggest luxury during such gatherings) 

Hence i do not think so that mass gatherings are ever gaurantee for win and vote poll for any political party.


----------



## Spring Onion

*Breaking News 

Another Blast just few minutes back near Hayatabad In Peshawar* 

Guys i get to go to check my brothers if they are ok.
Please pray.


Regards 

Jana


----------



## Flintlock

These suicide bombers are attacking the bread-butter of democracy, political rallies.

I hope they don't succeed.


----------



## IndianMunda

I think this is really bad news, I am really sad for those people who have been killed and their families. I hope Pakistani awam should consolidate them self and support democreacy and denounce terror in all form, I am also hope full a democratic government will come in Pakistan and do all necessary reforms to root out terror thoughts.


----------



## niaz

Democracy is something alien to many Salafeen/Islamists. I have been personally accosted by Islamist youths outside Regents park mosque who tried to convince me that voting is unislamic. Did mulla Omer or Osama bin Laden ever contest an election ??

These extremists only believe in one thing; agree with us or be eliminated.

Even though I never agreed with Bacha Khan's Pakhtoonistan slogan or the formation of Pakhtoon Zalme by his son Wali Khan. I respect their views and would support ANP govt in the NWFP because of their secular outlook. My heart goes out to the fellow Pakistanis who were killed without any rhyme or reason. 

Thus far most of the people affected by the suicide bombings and sectarian killings had been outside NWFP ( except in Parachinaar). Sincerely hope that killing of Pashtoons by these followers of satan shakes up the intellegentia of NWFP and they try to generate public support against the talibaans and the madrassahs.

Fact is that most of the suicide bombers have been Pashtoons. Support for the talibaan in many Fata areas is large and deep rooted.To give an example; ( this is not generalization but only an indicator of thinking of man on the street in some areas of NWFP) I work in Fujairah UAE where a large number of taxi drivers are from Dir/Bajour area. I need to use the taxis whenever my car is in for servicing; each time I have conversation with the taxi driver, I am aghast at their anti Punjabi sentiments. Once my wife and mother in law, who dont wear abbaya or hijab got a lecture by the driver for not following Islamic ways.

IMO the Talibaanism and the whole madrassah system is generating an army of suicide bombers and followers of an extremely twisted version of Islam, which is not even a facsmilie of the religion of peace revealed to our holy Prophet (PBUH). Nevertheless, this is deeply entrenched in the rural and tribal areas of NWFP and unless a major surgury is carried out, the cancer will spread to the whole country, turning Pakistan into another Somalia. 

Fellow members have every right to disagree with my views, but I am personally sick of seeing the dead bodies of innocent countrymen on TV. Will there ever be an end to this carnage??

Sinerely believe that killing of so many muslims without slightest feeling of regret can only be the work of followers of Dajjal, no matter by what name they call themselves.


----------



## solid snake

*20 dead in Parachinar election office*

PARACHINAR: As many as 20 people were killed and several others were injured in a suicide blast outside an election office in Parachinar, confirmed hospital sources on Saturday evening.

According to the initial reports, the bomb was believed to have been rigged to a car, which was parked outside the election office near Eidgah. Following the blast, the power supply to the area got cut off.

Talking to media, Riyaz Hussain Shah said that he is safe. At the time of blast, he was present in the office.

Parachinar political administration said the relief operation is in progress and the injured are being shifted to the hospital.

20 dead in Parachinar election office

edit: 27 is the deathtoll now.


----------



## dabong1

RAWALPINDI (Mazhar Tufail): Lt. General, Dr. Mushtaq Baig was martyred while his guard and driver were killed on the spot in a suicide bomb attack at busy Mall Road in garrison city of Rawalpindi on Monday.

The Interior Ministry has confirmed deaths of four persons in the explosion executed at around 2:45 PM near NADRA office.

The suicide bomber was on foot, who blew himself up by the car of Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig which was stationary before a red signal, said the Interior Ministry officials .

The suicide bomber, aged around 15 to 18 years, had a fair complexion.

According to the Interior Ministry, the attack killed eight persons including Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig, his gunman, driver, a female civilian and the suicide bomber while eight others injured.

Security personnel cordoned off the area immediately after the explosion and began the rescue work.

The vehicles of Rescue 112, Pak Army, police and fire brigade rushed to the site of the incident and ferried the injured and dead to the hospitals.

Six injued were shifted to CMH hospital.

Severe traffic jams were witnessed on various arteries in the city following the explosion.

Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig belonged to Lehr Sultanpur village, district Chakwal. His bereaved family members include his widow, three sons and a daughter. He was also the principal of an Army Medical College. 

Rawalpindi Blast: 8 killed including Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig

I think Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig (shaheed) was also hafiz quran.


----------



## pacifist

This suicide attack is really condemnable, Such acts of terrorisms are made by d persons who r really inhuman and their purpose is to bring d instability in pakistan. THose people who r cream of pakistan they are target and victim of them. Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig (shaheed) was also one of them. He was optimologist in CMH. He was really a grat person. Iam really in great sorrow 2day because i went 2-3 times to CMH for check up of my eye sight to him. He was such a nice DR. I don,t know what these people get by killing the innocent persons like him who serve for humanity and there person is to save the lives and to give relief to the people suffer from pain. And I don,t know how long this thing will continue....... May Allah save pakistan.
MAy his soul rest in peace and Allah give him place in "JANNAT_UL_FIRDOUS".
AMIN.


----------



## pacifist

dabong1 said:


> I think Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig (shaheed) was also hafiz quran.



YEs he was HAfiz Quran.


----------



## Always Neutral

dabong1 said:


> RAWALPINDI (Mazhar Tufail): Lt. General, Dr. Mushtaq Baig was martyred while his guard and driver were killed on the spot in a suicide bomb attack at busy Mall Road in garrison city of Rawalpindi on Monday.
> 
> Rawalpindi Blast: 8 killed including Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig
> 
> I think Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig (shaheed) was also hafiz quran.



Dear Dabong,

There is more to this attack then what meets the eye ? Its seems incredible a beggar with bomb vest was standing at a busy road waiting for the first Army Car to pass by and then explode his bomb. Unfortunately Pakistan has become such an opaque country that the truth never emerges. I am still waiting to read about the SSG blast fiasco story in some reliable news article but have never seen one till date. Somehow the truth never emerges in Asian countries compared to the open croner trials held in UK after such incidents.

Regards


----------



## Always Neutral

dabong1 said:


> RAWALPINDI (Mazhar Tufail):
> I think Lt. Gen. Mushtaq Baig (shaheed) was also hafiz quran.



Just curious what is hafiz quran ?

Regards


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

niaz said:


> Democracy is something alien to many Salafeen/Islamists. I have been personally accosted by Islamist youths outside Regents park mosque who tried to convince me that voting is unislamic. Did mulla Omer or Osama bin Laden ever contest an election ??
> 
> These extremists only believe in one thing; agree with us or be eliminated.
> 
> Even though I never agreed with Bacha Khan's Pakhtoonistan slogan or the formation of Pakhtoon Zalme by his son Wali Khan. I respect their views and would support ANP govt in the NWFP because of their secular outlook. My heart goes out to the fellow Pakistanis who were killed without any rhyme or reason.
> 
> Thus far most of the people affected by the suicide bombings and sectarian killings had been outside NWFP ( except in Parachinaar). Sincerely hope that killing of Pashtoons by these followers of satan shakes up the intellegentia of NWFP and they try to generate public support against the talibaans and the madrassahs.
> 
> Fact is that most of the suicide bombers have been Pashtoons. Support for the talibaan in many Fata areas is large and deep rooted.To give an example; ( this is not generalization but only an indicator of thinking of man on the street in some areas of NWFP) I work in Fujairah UAE where a large number of taxi drivers are from Dir/Bajour area. I need to use the taxis whenever my car is in for servicing; each time I have conversation with the taxi driver, I am aghast at their anti Punjabi sentiments. Once my wife and mother in law, who dont wear abbaya or hijab got a lecture by the driver for not following Islamic ways.
> 
> IMO the Talibaanism and the whole madrassah system is generating an army of suicide bombers and followers of an extremely twisted version of Islam, which is not even a facsmilie of the religion of peace revealed to our holy Prophet (PBUH). Nevertheless, this is deeply entrenched in the rural and tribal areas of NWFP and unless a major surgury is carried out, the cancer will spread to the whole country, turning Pakistan into another Somalia.
> 
> Fellow members have every right to disagree with my views, but I am personally sick of seeing the dead bodies of innocent countrymen on TV. Will there ever be an end to this carnage??
> 
> Sinerely believe that killing of so many muslims without slightest feeling of regret can only be the work of followers of Dajjal, no matter by what name they call themselves.


you have the right idea, hadith mention a group that will re-emerge from amongst the muslims, the khwaarij. Ali finished them off during the khilafa, however, it was predicted that they will re-emerge near the end times. however, you have to be careful in differentiating AQ and taliban. most of the taliban have nothing to do with the attacks, however baitullah mehsud does. it is AQ that have the mentality which dictates the killing of muslims because all other muslims, through their view, are kaafir. he himself is not supported by the pashtun tribes, but uzbeks that came from afghanistan. I believe the pak army will do muslims a favor by delivering the final blow the mehsud. however, im not saying that there won't be some people who will be brainwashed into killing muslims.


----------



## IceCold

*Kohat suicide attack death toll rises to 40*

Sunday, March 02, 2008
KOHAT: The death toll in Darra Adamkhel suicide attack reached 40, while 35 persons were wounded in the incident. 

According to official sources notables from five clans of Darra Adamkhel held a Jirga in Zarghon Khel. The suicide bomber struck the assembly immediately after the meeting was ended, killing 30 persons immediately, while 10 critically wounded were succumbed to their injuries at hospitals. 

Fifteen critically wounded persons have been transferred to Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar, while remaining were shifted to other hospitals of Kohat and Peshawar.

A losing independent candidate of the recent elections Noor Zaman Afridi was also killed in the attack, while father of Senator Razzaq was wounded in the bombing.

The notables in their meeting had decided to burn houses of those tribesmen and impose fine who will provide shelter to foreign miscreants

Security has been tightened in the area after the attack.

The law enforcement agencies have found the head and legs of the suicide bomber. 

Three dead persons of the bombing have been identified as Ilyas, Naseem and Dildar.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Niaz,

Who are the followers of Satan that you allude to?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Always Neutral said:


> Dear Dabong,
> 
> There is more to this attack then what meets the eye ? Its seems incredible a beggar with bomb vest was standing at a busy road waiting for the first Army Car to pass by and then explode his bomb. Unfortunately Pakistan has become such an opaque country that the truth never emerges. I am still waiting to read about the SSG blast fiasco story in some reliable news article but have never seen one till date. Somehow the truth never emerges in Asian countries compared to the open croner trials held in UK after such incidents.
> 
> Regards



I was discussing this incident with an American acquaintance who happens to be a War history buff - an he shrugged his shoulders and said that a possible similar "lucky coincidence" started off world war one. Ferdinand of Austria was the target of an assassination attempt in Serbia, he escaped, and somehow his driver took a wrong turn. However while proceeding on the "wrong turn" he happened to encounter some of the remaining assassins, who then finished the job.

The whole setup of the bombing indicates that the killing of the general was chance. Lets say that the bomber knew the General would pass through that street, and even what time - but by being on foot the bombers entire chance of success was based on the traffic light stopping the generals car. If it had been a car bombing, I could see how the General would be a specific target, because knowing the approximate time and route of his passage would still allow a car bomber to chase and hit him. But a bomber on foot to me indicates that knowledge was limited to "army personnel pass through this road - go and blow yourself up when you see an army car stop". 

Too much left to chance for this to be an assassination job targeted at a specific individual.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Anyone claim responsibility for the bombings yet?


----------



## Spring Onion

* Baitullah Mehsud claims responsibility for Swat, Bajaur blasts*

PESHAWAR: Taliban commanded by tribal warlord Baitullah Mehsud have taken the responsibility for the suicide attacks in Mingora and Bajaur and said they resumed the attacks following the security forces violated the 'peace accord'.

Taliban militants fighting troops in the South Waziristan Agency had declared a unilateral ceasefire on Feb 27, denied by army.

Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan spokesman Maulana Umer while talking to BBC Urdu from undisclosed location admitted that Taliban were involved in a suicide attack FC vehicle in Bajaur on Saturday and on the slain DSP's funeral in Mingora late Friday.

At least 50 people were killed and scores others injured in the attack in Mingora while two were dead and 24 hurt in the Bajaur tragedy.

He said after the violation of the agreement of truce with authorities in South Waziristan, the Taliban have been directed to carry on partial activities against government personnel where the troops are busy in operation against them (Taliban), adding "However, we are still respecting the accord in general."

To a question about Lakki Marwat remote-controlled blast that killed three cops and a DSP whose funeral was attacked by a suicider, he said the local Taliban will know better about it as they have been given signal for partial activities.

The Taliban spokesman also welcomed the ANP nominated chief minister for NWFP Amir Haider Khan Hoti's statement that his government will hold parleys with Taliban and all issues will be resolved through jirgas.

"We believe that clashes between government and Taliban are not in favour of both sides," Maulana Umer said, adding we are looking forward to dialogue process pledged by new government."

Baitullah Mehsud, a Qaeda-linked militant commander based in South Waziristan, is accused by the government and the United States CIA of masterminding the assassination of Benazir Bhutto.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

^^^^ The Palestinian terrorists and these bastards - how on earth someone can excuse murdering innocent people (the funeral procession and the Jirga) is beyond me.


----------



## Spring Onion

Over 40 killed in a sucide attack at a jirga in Darra Adamkhel

KOHAT: The death toll in Darra Adamkhel suicide attack reached 40, while 35 persons were wounded in the incident. 

According to official sources notables from five clans of Darra Adamkhel held a Jirga in Zarghon Khel. The suicide bomber struck the assembly immediately after the meeting was ended, killing 30 persons immediately, while 10 critically wounded were succumbed to their injuries at hospitals. 

Fifteen critically wounded persons have been transferred to Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar, while remaining were shifted to other hospitals of Kohat and Peshawar.

A losing independent candidate of the recent elections Noor Zaman Afridi was also killed in the attack, while father of Senator Razzaq was wounded in the bombing.

The notables in their meeting had decided to burn houses of those tribesmen and impose fine who will provide shelter to foreign miscreants

Security has been tightened in the area after the attack.

The law enforcement agencies have found the head and legs of the suicide bomber. 

Three dead persons of the bombing have been identified as Ilyas, Naseem and Dildar. 

-The News
http://www.thenews.com.pk/updates.asp?id=38986


----------



## Spring Onion

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> ^^^^ The Palestinian terrorists and these bastards - how on earth someone can excuse murdering innocent people (the funeral procession and the Jirga) is beyond me.



Agno that is the very soft targets as in the funeral there were hunderds and hunderds of people. 

While the suicide blast today in Darra Adam Khel that has also killed over 40 people was a bid to sabotage the peace jirga by killing the tribal elders who were engage in disscussing to eleminate miscreants their area.

The jirga was convened to impose a heavy fine and also the decision of butning the house of anyone in Darra Adam Khel who gives shelter to the terrorists of Baitullah Mehsood or his supporters or any such element that are involved in terrorism.


----------



## Spring Onion

At least 40 people have been killed in a suicide attack on a gathering of tribal elders and local officials in north-west Pakistan, reports say.

Scores of people were hurt in the blast, near the town of Dara Adam Khel.

Officials say that the blast happened as the elders were discussing the security situation in the area.

The town, which is 40km (25 miles) south of the city of Peshawar, was the scene of fierce clashes between troops and militants in January.

At least 13 troops and 70 militants were killed after militants occupied a Japanese-built road tunnel.

Correspondents say the border areas of North West Frontier Province are a hotbed of militancy and a feeding ground for the Taleban and al-Qaeda, and have seen growing violence directed at Pakistani government forces.

But Islamists were beaten by secular parties in the tribal regions and in neighbouring North West Frontier Province in the recent parliamentary elections.

Body parts

The attack took place when tribal elders and officials had gathered for a traditional jirga, or assembly, to discuss increased Taleban activity in the area. 
Witnesses said thousands of people were involved in the meeting.

They had just finished their discussions when the bomb went off, local official Khalid Khan told AFP news agency.

Reports said a young man went up to the elders and blew himself up.

"It was a huge explosion and left body parts and blood scattered on the ground," Ramin Khan, who was injured in the blast, told the Associated Press news agency.

Doctors said many of the injured were in a critical condition and the death toll could rise.

It is the third attack in as many days in north-west Pakistan. On Friday, a suicide bomber attacked a funeral in the troubled Swat valley, killing at least 38 people.


BBC NEWS | South Asia | Suicide bomb kills 40 in Pakistan


----------



## Energon

I still don't understand what these guys really expect to get from these spates of suicide attacks. Granted, there is a lot of discontent within the radicals and a strong desire to exact revenge for things like the Lal Masjid operations; but what they're doing here pretty much goes against the basic doctrines of insurgency. If anything these efforts seem to be self-defeating considering the strikes on soft targets in an area where local support is necessary.

Am I missing anything here?


----------



## MastanKhan

Energon,

Yes you are missing the point. It is called putting terror in the hearts of everyone---till everyone chickens out and bends over to the will of the al qaeda and taliban---otherwise---beaten into submission---they already know that the millitary is going to launch a half cocked campaign.

You need to understand the pakistani psyche behind it---pakistanis are a firm believer of the fact---if it is not happening to me, it does not matter, if I can benefit from it then how do I get in line---please take the easy way out and talk to criminals and murderers and tell them to go away---please go away and don't bother us and leave us alone---these are our muslim brothers---these are our misguided muslim brothers---yes I know they cut the throats of other muslims but please talk to them and put some sense in them---they are our muslim brothers---they were trained by the americans---their family members died that is why they are killing everyone else---it is justifiable to kill by suicide bombings if your relatives are killed by the govt forces.

The problem with pakistanis is that they want to relate to to every great muslim ruler of the islamic period in history, they all want to relate to all the great times the muslim empire had over the years---but they are not intelligent enough to understand that all those great rulers had one thing in common---those rulers were ruthless against crime---they suppressed any insurgency with massive show of power and executed the insurgents in public---they provided justice to the weak and the poor---their generals when given a job---completed that job and brought the head of the leader mounted on a spike---not like my pakistani general---all my muslim colleagues talk big every where---but sadly, they are clueless how to manage and run a nation and a government. 

Other than that, they are great muslims---just don't ask them to have any sense of nationalism---they would rather let muslims of foreign origins come and to run their lives and dance on their tunes rather chose their own destiny.

I mean to say---listen to people like Gen Hamid Gul---this guy is still crying alongwith 20 other politicians and experts on liove tv about when the afghans were the allies of the americans and cia trained Bin Laden---they are clueless of the time that has passed----tragically majority of the pakistani listeners believe in that too---he is on every tv channel all the time.

Sadly, pakistanis have no clue that how good it has been for them over the years---just to spite america---they will cut their own nose and sign up with the devil---aka---AL QAEDA.


----------



## moha199

OMG Another attack in lahore around 1pm there were four big explosions were hear in navy war college so far 4 people are dead so far and expected to be raised and alot are wounded. I will say kill all these terroriest kill them all PAKISTANI ARMY SHOULD GO IN AND GET THIS MASOD AND RADIO MULLA HANGED IN LIAQAT BAAG. i hate these so called fake muslims I feel like crying right now MAY ALLAH DAM THESE TERRORIEST.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceCold

*Lahore: 6 killed in Navy War College blasts*

Tuesday, March 04, 2008
LAHORE: The death toll in four explosions at Pakistan Navy War College near Mall Road Underpass has increased to six with several injured in the incident.

The injured persons in the incident in Lahore being transported to hospitals via private vehicles and through Rescue 1122 ambulances. Ten persons among the injured said to be in a critical state. 

The entry points of the college have been closed after the explosions and the media denied access in the premises. 

The authorities have declared emergency in hospitals along with security high alert in the city. 

According to sources the blasts were happened in a truck parked within the college. The blasts caused fire and clouds of smoke can be seen at the place. 

DCO Lahore Muhammad Ejaz Mian has called the blasts a suicide attack.


----------



## ejaz007

*7 killed in Naval War College suicide attack in Lahore *​Updated at: 1510 PST, Tuesday, March 04, 2008 

LAHORE: The death toll in suicide attack and explosions at Pakistan Navy War College near Mall Road Underpass Lahore has increased to seven with several injured in the incident.

After suicide attack at Pakistan Navy War College cylinders in vehicles parked in the premises explode in a series, a spokesman of the government of Punjab said on Tuesday.
Two persons were killed in the cylinder blasts, the spokesman added.

Twenty seriously injured persons have been provided medical aid at Mayo and Services Hospital in Lahore. While remaining injured have been admitted in other hospitals of the city. 

The gates of the college were closed after the explosions. Army commandoes have sealed the area and media persons have been denied access to the premises.

According to reports the head and body of the suicide bomber were found from the spot and transferred to hospital. 

President Musharraf, caretaker prime minister Mohammedmian Soomro, Asif Zardari, Sindh governor Ishrat-ul-Ebad, chief minister of Sindh Justice (Rtd) Abdul Quadir Helepota and others have condemned the incident and expressed grief over loss of precious lives.


----------



## Always Neutral

ejaz007 said:


> *7 killed in Naval War College suicide attack in Lahore *​Updated at: 1510 PST, Tuesday, March 04, 2008
> 
> LAHORE: The death toll in suicide attack and explosions at Pakistan Navy War College near Mall Road Underpass Lahore has increased to seven with several injured in the incident.
> 
> After suicide attack at Pakistan Navy War College cylinders in vehicles parked in the premises explode in a series, a spokesman of the government of Punjab said on Tuesday.
> Two persons were killed in the cylinder blasts, the spokesman added.
> 
> Twenty seriously injured persons have been provided medical aid at Mayo and Services Hospital in Lahore. While remaining injured have been admitted in other hospitals of the city.
> .




Why are the targetting the Navy ? Navy is not taking an active part in the WOT.

Regards


----------



## relent8

^ Can you believe it,, our army is being targetted and killed, but our people are still ready to blame our army whenever and wherever it is involved in some operation.

It shows the amount of misperception and wrong image being presented by the media to a common man in Pakistan.
The illiterate media, which is drived by the political parties agenda these days.


----------



## solid snake

Always Neutral said:


> Why are the targetting the Navy ? Navy is not taking an active part in the WOT.
> 
> Regards



haha you're saying that as if they only target people who take part in the WoT. The more innocent the victim, the bigger the satisfaction for the terrorists.

RIP to the people killed in Lahore


----------



## Always Neutral

IceCold said:


> *Lahore: 6 killed in Navy War College blasts*
> 
> DCO Lahore Muhammad Ejaz Mian has called the blasts a suicide attack.



Such a senseless act. Don't understand who will benefit by attacking the Navy as they are in no way involved in the WOT.

Regards


----------



## Always Neutral

solid snake said:


> haha you're saying that as if they only target people who take part in the WoT. The more innocent the victim, the bigger the satisfaction for the terrorists.
> 
> RIP to the people killed in Lahore



Every act of terror kills innocent people but usually targets are chosen to send a message to general public. For eg the Trade Centers were attacked to show the US that their economic might could be threatened.

Regards


----------



## solid snake

Always Neutral said:


> Every act of terror kills innocent people but usually targets are chosen to send a message to general public. For eg the Trade Centers were attacked to show the US that their economic might could be threatened.
> 
> Regards



Well every innocent life lost is a message to the Pakistani government to bend to the will of the extremists and give up the fight against them. They are all sending brainwashed young men to murder others in desperation, because they know their days are numbered and they are this close to being wiped out.

If we stop now we will do our future generations a great disservice. We can end the war now and the suicide bombings will stop, but a few decades down the line these same bastards will start blowing up innocent people over some other issues.


----------



## Spring Onion

Always Neutral said:


> Such a senseless act. Don't understand who will benefit by attacking the Navy as they are in no way involved in the WOT.
> 
> Regards




It dosnt matter if they are engaged in war on terror or not, The terrorists only get boost by killing anyone be it from forces or civilians.


----------



## IceCold

Always Neutral said:


> Such a senseless act. Don't understand who will benefit by attacking the Navy as they are in no way involved in the WOT.
> 
> Regards



Recently attacks have been on army and airforce personal and installations and Navy is no exception.


----------



## F.O.X

MY CONDOLENCE TO THE FAMILIES OF THOSE WHO GAVE THEIR LIFE FOR THIS COUNTRY.

the persons who martyed include 4 Navy personals from which 1 was chief PT officer.

there would have been a lot more damage if Chief PT officer didn't had sacrificed his life to save the lives of his cadets,he holded the suicide bomber with his hands & the bomber blew himself. the last word he(PT officer) said were, "YEH ANDER NA JANAY PAYEE, ISS KAY PASS BOMB HAI."(Dont let him in he is a bomber). just some meters away was a class room in which about 20 students were taking lectures including 2 srillankan 1 malasyian, 1 UAE cadet.

MY SALUTE TO THESE OFFICERS OF PAK ARMY WHO GAVE THEIR LIFE FOR THE COUNTRY & ITS PEOPLE

MAY ALLAH GIVE THEM FINEST GARDENS IN HAVEN.(Aameen)


Regards
Champ


----------



## F.O.X

this is all happening all bcoz of bast*rd CJ, ISI told him many time dont free these 260 men but he like all Pakistani enemies just thought of his post & freed them, in the case an ISI officer said to him if the casue any damage to this country it will be bcoz of u. i took 6 years for Pakistani agencies to catch these men & now they are spread in Pakistan again.

I HATE LIARS & LAWYERS. this is the slogen i have printer on my Car. 



Regards
Champ


----------



## Spring Onion

Champ said:


> I HATE LIARS & LAWYERS. this is the slogen i have printer on my Car.



Change it to this slogan 

"Lawyers are always Liers"

same sound

Champ buzz me i lost the contacts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

Champ said:


> this is all happening all bcoz of bast*rd CJ, ISI told him many time dont free these 260 men but he like all Pakistani enemies just thought of his post & freed them, in the case an ISI officer said to him if the casue any damage to this country it will be bcoz of u. i took 6 years for Pakistani agencies to catch these men & now they are spread in Pakistan again.
> 
> I HATE LIARS & LAWYERS. this is the slogen i have printer on my Car.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Champ



Champ Bhai, as much as you hate lawyers, you need them to run the justice system.

How are people to resolve disputes with dysfunctional courts?

You must realize that the lack of a functioning civil society is also one of the factors fuelling the extremists.


----------



## IceCold

Stealth Assassin said:


> You must realize that the lack of a functioning civil society is also one of the factors fuelling the extremists.



Not really. Its the other way round. People like Atiaz Ashan who are nothing more then liers running they their dirty work behind this so called movement of free Judiciary and which is the main cause of what we are facing today. People like the CJ who because of his personal enemity towards Musharraf flushed pakistan's interest down the toilet.


----------



## Flintlock

IceCold said:


> Not really. Its the other way round. People like Atiaz Ashan who are nothing more then liers running they their dirty work behind this so called movement of free Judiciary and which is the main cause of what we are facing today. People like the CJ who because of his personal enemity towards Musharraf flushed pakistan's interest down the toilet.



I guess I'm speaking from the experience of India's CJ.
Here, the Chief Justice is a very respected, and highly ethical post.

One of the key factors infact, that keep India ticking.


----------



## IceCold

Champ said:


> I HATE LIARS & LAWYERS. this is the slogen i have printer on my Car.



I think i'll print it too on my car and hope i dont get my back window broken.lol it will be damn expensive if that happens


----------



## moha199

IceCold said:


> I think i'll print it too on my car and hope i dont get my back window broken.lol it will be damn expensive if that happens



Dude you are soo funny iam with you !!!!!!! These liars i mean lawyars should Stop serving outer forces and should benifite Pakistan for god sake this is your country.


----------



## IceCold

*Death of 12 persons confirmed in Lahore twin blasts*

Tuesday, March 11, 2008
LAHORE: Several people are feared dead as a result of twin blasts in Lahore, eyewitnesses said. The death of 12 people has been confirmed so far.

One blast occurred at Lahore model Town Block-F near to Bilawal House and residence of Lahore City Nazim Amir Mehmood. The other blast occurred at FIA Office near Mayo hospital at Temple road.

According to the preliminary investigation it was suicide attack at FIA Office. The attack occurred at about 920AM.

Over 15 bodies and dozens injured have been shifted Lahore Mayo hospital, the sources said.

According to an eyewitness he saw one person dead and three others critically injured at model town.

The police and rescue team have reached on the spot. The fear has gripped the area due to blasts.


----------



## Bushroda

*13 People Killed, 100 Hurt, in Twin Bombs in Lahore*
By Farhan Sharif

March 11 (Bloomberg) -- At least 13 people were killed and another 100 injured in twin bomb explosions in Pakistan's eastern city of Lahore. 

``The death toll is expected to rise sharply,'' Hafiz Faisal, a spokesman for Edhi Foundation, the nation's biggest ambulance service, said on the telephone from Lahore. ``Some people died on the spot from the impact. We are still trying to recover bodies from the debris.'' 

There were two bomb blasts within moments of each other, the government's emergency service said. The first explosion took place in the building of the Federal Investigation Agency, a government office, and the second blast occurred in the residential area of Model Town. 

It was the second attack in Lahore this month. At least four people, including two members of the navy, were killed in a twin suicide attack in the city on March 4. The number of people killed in terrorist attacks in Pakistan more than doubled to 2,116 last year, according to the interior ministry. 

``Most of the injured are very badly hurt because of the impact of the bomb blast,'' Fiyaz Ahmed Ranjha, medical superintendent at Mayo Hospital in Lahore, said by telephone. ``The death toll could rise further.'' 

The first explosion took place when a car full of explosives hit the gates of the building, the emergency service said. The second bomb exploded on a motorbike. 

Cars were set ablaze and windows of nearby buildings were shattered by today's blasts, GEO television reported.


----------



## moha199

I am so sick and tired of all this terrorism......Our people are acting like cowards. If they were like me they would go on protest against GOP for not doing enough in war on terror. If people were like me they will give green signal to GOP to KILL all these terrorists. While GEO was showing news about lahore twin blasts people started fighting with POLICE for not letting them go inside and help their fellow brothers BUT I WILL SAY STUPIDS WHAT ANOTHER SUCIDE BOMBERS SNEEKS IN WITH YOU GUYS THEN WHAT WILL YOU DO. I am so sick of our people and media going against GOP. If people were like me they would support this GOVERMENT and help it everyway to overcome this situations instead of making peace deals with terrorists. If people were like me they would report a single word agaisnt Pakistan to POLICE or any threat. I AM SO SICK OF THIS..................AND YEH IF ANYBODY IS GOING TO CHALLENGE THIS HE/SHE BETTER BE HAVING A STRONG POINT BECAUSE I AM NOT GOING TO BE A NICE PERSON ON THIS TOPIC. One last thing our all the religous scholars are so fake in pakistan YEH I AM DARE TO SAY THAT ALL THESE RELIGOUS SCHOLARS IN PAKISTAN ARE SO FAKE BECAUSE IF THEY WERE TRUE THEY WOULD OFF CAME ON MEDIA AND TELL THE TRUE MEANINGS OF ISLAM AND COMDEM THESE ACTS AND PASS A FATAWA AGAINST THESE TERRORISTS. YES FATAWA. BUT INSTEAD THEY ARE SO SCARED TO ALL COME ON TV AND TALK AGAINST TERRORISTS. I PRAY TO ALLAH TO BE ON OUR SIDE AND DAMN THESE TERRORISTS. AMIN SUM AMIN


----------



## moha199

I am so sick and tired of all this terrorism......Our people are acting like cowards. If they were like me they would go on protest against GOP for not doing enough in war on terror. If people were like me they will give green signal to GOP to KILL all these terrorists. While GEO was showing news about lahore twin blasts people started fighting with POLICE for not letting them go inside and help their fellow brothers BUT I WILL SAY STUPIDS WHAT ANOTHER SUCIDE BOMBERS SNEEKS IN WITH YOU GUYS THEN WHAT WILL YOU DO. I am so sick of our people and media going against GOP. If people were like me they would support this GOVERMENT and help it everyway to overcome this situations instead of making peace deals with terrorists. If people were like me they would report a single word agaisnt Pakistan to POLICE or any threat. I AM SO SICK OF THIS..................AND YEH IF ANYBODY IS GOING TO CHALLENGE THIS HE/SHE BETTER BE HAVING A STRONG POINT BECAUSE I AM NOT GOING TO BE A NICE PERSON ON THIS TOPIC. One last thing our all the religous scholars are so fake in pakistan YEH I AM DARE TO SAY THAT ALL THESE RELIGOUS SCHOLARS IN PAKISTAN ARE SO FAKE BECAUSE IF THEY WERE TRUE THEY WOULD OFF CAME ON MEDIA AND TELL THE TRUE MEANINGS OF ISLAM AND COMDEM THESE ACTS AND PASS A FATAWA AGAINST THESE TERRORISTS. YES FATAWA. BUT INSTEAD THEY ARE SO SCARED TO ALL COME ON TV AND TALK AGAINST TERRORISTS. I PRAY TO ALLAH TO BE ON OUR SIDE AND DAMN THESE TERRORISTS. AMIN SUM AMIN


----------



## EagleEyes

I got no comments. 

May they rest in peace.


----------



## F.O.X

mroe than 30 dead & more than 150 injured.

i was only 600m away from the place of the blast. 

I am sick of these day to day blasts i say finish them off in one strike ok if there are civilian casualities but currently there are more happening then the ones we are avoiding.


Regards
Champ


----------



## Bushroda

Champ, I hope you are any of your personal acquaintances are unhurt.


----------



## relent8

I dont know how much more time our nation will take for them to realise that they should be standing against this problem very very strongly.

Our problem is that someone has to dramatize a particular problem in order for the nation to realise the importance of it..like the CJ case. Otherwise our people are ignorant and behiss.

Why dosent any lawyer, any journalist, any civil society comes on street and protest against these bombings??, how come all these people have time to take out rallies only for the lawyers propaganda campaign??
I havent seen any religion scholar come on television and initiate any talks in which he condems these acts and show his support for the government for taking out these people.

Shame on those people who instead are blaming the GoP as the cause of 
this. 

May they Rest in Peace. Ameen


----------



## moha199

relent8 said:


> I dont know how much more time our nation will take for them to realise that they should be standing against this problem very very strongly.
> 
> Our problem is that someone has to dramatize a particular problem in order for the nation to realise the importance of it..like the CJ case. Otherwise our people are ignorant and behiss.
> 
> Why dosent any lawyer, any journalist, any civil society comes on street and protest against these bombings??, how come all these people have time to take out rallies only for the lawyers propaganda campaign??
> I havent seen any religion scholar come on television and initiate any talks in which he condems these acts and show his support for the government for taking out these people.
> 
> Shame on those people who instead are blaming the GoP as the cause of
> this.
> 
> May they Rest in Peace. Ameen


Keep it up bro we need to stand UNITED and we need to fight this war together either with words. since this is all we can do. I say our Religous Scholars need to come on TV and debat with those who talk in the favor of these terrorist 2nd is I want USA to give us logistec support not man power but UAVs and inteligens over bait ullah massood, radio mullah and etc. BLA etc


----------



## Imran Khan

were is our internal securty.i think there is no gov in pakistan


----------



## khanz

bloody animals they will never stop i say just build a fence around waziristan and carpet bomb the whole place more people are dying from suicide bombings than from military operations.May the victims R.I.P.
No deals with them !


----------



## dabong1

LAHORE: At least 25 people including 13 FIA officials were killed and over 200 others were injured when two bombs that ripped through a federal police headquarters and an advertising agency in the Pakistani city of Lahore on Tuesday, police said. 

The deadliest blast demolished much of the federal police headquarters in the heart of the eastern city, while the other hit an advertising office several kilometers (miles) away. Two children were among the dead. 

Rescue workers in orange jackets frantically clawed through the debris at the site of the blast at the Federal Investigation Agency (FIA), which deals mainly with immigration and people smuggling.

"It was a suicide attack on the FIA office and it was the target," Lahore police chief Malik Mohammad Iqbal said.

Lawyer Wali Mohammed Khan, who was on the second floor of the building when the explosion happened, said the blast was "so intense that I was literally blown off my chair." 

"There was blood everywhere. I also saw mutilated limbs and body parts scattered around the reception area of the building," Khan said. 

FIA chief Tariq Pervaz said paramedics were "trying to rescue survivors from under the rubble." FIA sources said that at least 13 employees were among the dead. 

*The building also housed the offices of a US-trained special investigation unit created to counter terrorism, which was possibly the intended target, security officials said. *

Pools of blood and small pieces of human flesh lay scattered on the ground outside the eight-storey building, along with clothes and pairs of shoes that were abandoned by people as they ran away. 

The second near-simultaneous blast was also caused by a suicide car bomb and hit an advertising agency in an upscale neighbourhood of the city, killing another four people, including two children, police said. 

"An explosives-laden vehicle was rammed into the office," interior ministry spokesman Brigadier Javed Cheema said. 

Many of the attacks have targeted the armed forces, police and security forces. The army's top medical officer, Lieutenant General Mushtaq Baig, was killed in a suicide attack in the garrison city of Rawalpindi on February 25. 

13 FIA officials among 25 killed in Lahore twin bombs


----------



## Spring Onion

FIA building was the well calculated target as there were about 20 Foreigners arrested for terrorims activities inside Pakistan who were being interogated at the building.

Specially those who were arrested for the Naval War college blasts were also being interogated at FIA building.


----------



## blain2

And excuses for the terrorists continue...I only wish that a few of these bastards lose their loved ones at the hands of these bombers: 



> The party of Nawaz Sharif, set to be the junior partner in the incoming coalition, blamed military operations ordered by U.S.-backed President Pervez Musharraf for destabilizing the country and called for him to resign.
> 
> "He has carried out indiscriminate operations in the tribal areas that have opened up new fault lines in Pakistani society," party spokesman Ahsan Iqbal said.
> 
> A spokesman for the country's largest Islamic group, Jamaat-e-Islami, blamed Musharraf's friendship with the U.S. for a campaign of attacks inside Pakistan.
> 
> "It started when we started having a friendship with America. There were no suicide bombings in this country before that," Syed Munawar Hasan told Dawn News television service. "Unless there are whole domestic and foreign policy changes, I don't think this is going to stop."



24 killed in Pakistan suicide bombings - Yahoo! News


----------



## Spring Onion

If anyone remembers Qari Saifullah ????????????????????


----------



## Awesome

It was a big bang. 

Why did they attack residential buildings?


----------



## Spring Onion

Asim Aquil said:


> It was a big bang.
> 
> Why did they attack residential buildings?




Asim there were two blasts rather three blasts.

two at the FIA building and one at an Advertsiment Agency building in Model Town Lahore.

The building blast seemed to create more chaos and divert attention.

The FIA blasts were similar in nature as those done at Naval War College few days back.

In FIA blasts it is said that there was 41 KG explosive was used.

An offcial is being shown by a channel saying that there used to be a unit at model town where some terrorists used be interogated which was later shifted.

If it is true then one can understand why the building was targted


----------



## blain2

Not very reassuring coming from interior ministry itself. One would think that with close to 80 suicide bombings, these guys would be after come folks but the words of Mr. Cheema show that like himself, the entire IM is clueless:



> *NAMELESS, FACELESS*
> 
> Police said the second car bomb blew up after it was stopped at the gate of an advertising agency office, near the Lahore home of Asif Ali Zardari, the widower of assassinated former prime minister Benazir Bhutto.
> 
> Zardari, who led Bhutto's party to election victory last month, said this week the party would not flinch from a long fight against militancy. He was in Islamabad on Tuesday.
> 
> Provincial governments had been asked to review security plans and accelerate intelligence gathering to try to stop bombers before they strike, Cheema said.
> 
> "Unfortunately our enemy is nameless, faceless," Cheema said, adding that bombers worked in small groups or even alone.



Suicide blasts kill 24 in Pakistan's Lahore - Yahoo! Singapore News


----------



## Spring Onion

blain2 said:


> Not very reassuring coming from interior ministry itself. One would think that with close to 80 suicide bombings, these guys would be after come folks but the words of Mr. Cheema show that like himself, the entire IM is clueless:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide blasts kill 24 in Pakistan's Lahore - Yahoo! Singapore News



Nothing to be clueless atleast when during Lal Masjid episode the RATS threatened to let loose hunderds of suicide bombers and also when the EX-CJ Chaudhry Iftikhar let those arrrested over grave charges of terrorism and suicide bombing.

Pluse Baitullah Mehsud and his foreing funding enemies of Pakistan. 
I one again would ask if you guys Remember Qari Saifullah ??????????


----------



## Energon

Now the Pak-Australia tour is off  too


----------



## Spring Onion

Energon said:


> Now the Pak-Australia tour is off  too




Yeh the PCB chair today announced that the tour isnt gonna take place and Pakistan was not ready to play home series at some neutral place.


I think it is understandable as in such cricumstances the tour cant take place.


----------



## blain2

Its understandable for them to cancel it. If the security situation cannot be improved then it would be stupid to invite outsiders to come and play. The crackpots can just as easily go after foreigners visiting. Cricket is minor thing. The impact of this crap will be on the FDI big time. On the other hand, one gleam of hope is that these bombings in the heart of Pakistan and Punjab are bound to have intense public reaction (or at least one would hope for it) and maybe put some realization in the minds of Pakistanis that regardless of their gripes with the Musharraf government and disagreement with the US GWOT, this threat has to be handled post haste albeit very comprehensively and methodically.


----------



## Energon

Jana said:


> Yeh the PCB chair today announced that the tour isnt gonna take place and Pakistan was not ready to play home series at some neutral place.
> 
> 
> I think it is understandable as in such cricumstances the tour cant take place.



The PCB will lose a lot of money and move even closer to bankruptcy without meaningful international cricket matches (not really sure another tour with Bangladesh would be very meaningful). They should concede and reconsider playing in neutral venues. Perhaps schedule matches against Australia in India so that players can play both the Pak matches as well as the IPL.


----------



## blain2

Jana said:


> Nothing to be clueless atleast when during Lal Masjid episode the RATS threatened to let loose hunderds of suicide bombers and also when the EX-CJ Chaudhry Iftikhar let those arrrested over grave charges of terrorism and suicide bombing.
> 
> Pluse Baitullah Mehsud and his foreing funding enemies of Pakistan.
> I one again would ask if you guys Remember Qari Saifullah ??????????



Jana clueless in the sense that they need to be on someone's tracks but they do not seem to be. Post LM operation, every mullah in Pakistan was talking about a reaction to the Government operation so there was no one specific. The Mullah you point out claimed that he would send 100s of suicide bombers and maybe it really is him or some others...bottom line is that the Govt is nowhere close to apprehending or killing these criminals. There are handlers in Pakistan for these bombers and if the government has no idea who these people are then they have no business running the government.

Blaming Ex-CJP will not do anything now as its water under the bridge. The government has to take timely and credible action against these people. Nothing less will work.


----------



## Spring Onion

blain2 said:


> Jana clueless in the sense that they need to be on someone's tracks but they do not seem to be. Post LM operation, every mullah in Pakistan was talking about a reaction to the Government operation so there was no one specific. The Mullah you point out claimed that he would send 100s of suicide bombers and maybe it really is him or some others...bottom line is that the Govt is nowhere close to apprehending or killing these criminals. There are handlers in Pakistan for these bombers and if the government has no idea who these people are then they have no business running the government.
> 
> Blaming Ex-CJP will not do anything now as its water under the bridge. The government has to take timely and credible action against these people. Nothing less will work.




Blain i am not blaming one person but to shut our eyes to certain persons and their hidden agenda is also not fair.

As far the identity of the suicide bombers and their preparator well when there are many forces internal as well as external.

The concerned authorities also know that but the problem is when someone more powerful than you had been joined by your own local trouble-makers it becomes difficult to stop or reachout to the roots in a day or so.
It will surely take time but Inshallah we are going to get them.

The most troublesome thing is the joining of hands by many fuss creating charachters including politicians and media that is creating hurdels in carrying true picture to the many.


----------



## GreenMan

Why this british chap Keysersoze is deleting my posts ? he deleted my post on the basis that there is 'no proof' of what I wrote. What proof do you have who did this ?

There is clear connection and pattern between these bombings and the outcome of the elections, ( elections in which Pakistani public rejected Musharraf and his policies of sideing wiht the US ) the more the winners of the elections are pushing for the ouster of Musharraf and his cronnies the more these bombings are happening.

Can you deny it ?


----------



## blain2

GreenMan said:


> Why this british chap Keysersoze is deleting my posts ? he deleted my post on the basis that there is 'no proof' of what I wrote. What proof do you have who did this ?
> 
> There is clear connection and pattern between these bombings and the outcome of the elections, ( elections in which Pakistani public rejected Musharraf and his policies of sideing wiht the US ) the more the winners of the elections are pushing for the ouster of Musharraf and his cronnies the more these bombings are happening.
> 
> Can you deny it ?



Not sure what got deleted where, however one can deny the above because prior to the elections, 60 suicide bombings had taken place in Pakistan in 07. If the government had a hand in those then it would have been undermining itself as a lot of the people beat up Musharraf and team on the declining L&O situation in Pakistan during the elections.

There are crackpots at work here and there is massive incompetence in terms of providing security on the part of the government. Conspiracy theories aside, at least to me this seems to be the real problem.


----------



## fatman17

aaj-tv has shown the CCTV video of the 2 suicide bombers entering the FIA office gate by running over the security guard. unfortunately the security seemed to be very lax as the gate was half-open. open invitation for the bombers to ram the gate with their pick-up truck.


----------



## Spring Onion

GreenMan said:


> Why this british chap Keysersoze is deleting my posts ? he deleted my post on the basis that there is 'no proof' of what I wrote. What proof do you have who did this ?
> 
> There is clear connection and pattern between these bombings and the outcome of the elections, ( elections in which Pakistani public rejected Musharraf and his policies of sideing wiht the US ) the more the winners of the elections are pushing for the ouster of Musharraf and his cronnies the more these bombings are happening.
> 
> Can you deny it ?




Even if Musharraf step down the winning parties dont have Guts to say no to sidding with US.
Thats the reality.

For the sake of US or not but we had to take action against those who are getting stronger to challange the peace of Pakistan


----------



## Janbaz

Sad indeed..............The blastin Model Town was so powerful, my grandmothers residence in WAPDA colony Kot Lakhpat was shaken, doors vibrating and windows cracking.......Very sad state of affairs.


----------



## dabong1

Has anybody any more info on the second blast.....what was the target ?

I think the one thing we can gather from the recent bombings is that the 
terrorist have inside info on the movement of high ranking officers and information on important military/govt buildings.


----------



## Dynamic_Dynasty

Its funny how people just show up and start blaming each other, lal masjid, musharraf this and that. I dont think the main cause and the reasons are available to public.

Its just article reading and analysts are goin here and there that this is why that is why.

We need to back our Govt no matter who it is there, we need to back our agencies and security forces. Stop with all this crap about taliban, Lal masjid or any other thing. Open your eyes see whose the enemy and who are the friends.


----------



## BATMAN

dabong1 said:


> Has anybody any more info on the second blast.....what was the target ?
> 
> I think the one thing we can gather from the recent bombings is that the
> terrorist have inside info on the movement of high ranking officers and information on important military/govt buildings.



That appears so from all the past bomb blasts.
They not only have high level of intelligence, some times they follow high ranking officers.
As it happened in the case of muredr of Doctor General.

It is work of highy sophisticated agency working who is very well penetrated in Pakistan's defences. Mind it, to plant spies takes decades.

Actually, Indian setup was always there and they were just waiting for oportune moment.

This is more a case of analysis rather than investigation.


----------



## Interceptor

blain2 said:


> Not sure what got deleted where, however one can deny the above because prior to the elections, 60 suicide bombings had taken place in Pakistan in 07. If the government had a hand in those then it would have been undermining itself as a lot of the people beat up Musharraf and team on the declining L&O situation in Pakistan during the elections.
> 
> There are crackpots at work here and there is massive incompetence in terms of providing security on the part of the government. Conspiracy theories aside, at least to me this seems to be the real problem.



There is huge cover up aswell on the side of the government They also deny that US has been launching operation in Pakistan and firing missiles in Pakistan, the 10,000 missing persons cases. I was so sure if PA kills Bugti every thing will go out of hand and it has, thousands upon thousands people have died in Pakistan because of the violance and it is increasing I was reading the Jang and read that a Suicide bomber took over a car and presuaded the driver to drive to the destination he wanted or he will detonate himself this happened in Islamabad luckly the driver drove but eventually the bomber couldn't find his target and he only left the car because fuel was empty the driver reported that the bomber was very young in his teens. Actually Musharraf has given a new stain to Pakistan and that is sucide bombing Iraq style attacks and it all due to his nerrow minded view that force resolves and diplomacy doesn't. Negotiation is the only way forward the people of Bloachistan want independance because of this regime more than ever because of the shortage of Electricity, wheat and water, the huge and unberable prices that have made poor people to the extent....


----------



## Interceptor

Dynamic_Dynasty said:


> Its funny how people just show up and start blaming each other, lal masjid, musharraf this and that. I dont think the main cause and the reasons are available to public.
> 
> Its just article reading and analysts are goin here and there that this is why that is why.
> 
> We need to back our Govt no matter who it is there, we need to back our agencies and security forces. Stop with all this crap about taliban, Lal masjid or any other thing. Open your eyes see whose the enemy and who are the friends.




Ijazul Haq and the Lal Masjid connection are widely known he funded these people and armed them to the teeth, Mullah Gazi was cought driving with weapons and arrested a DSP also initiated a detail case on him Gazi was released on the orders of Ijazul Haq and the DSP was sent to another part of the country.


----------



## BATMAN

Interceptor said:


> Ijazul Haq and the Lal Masjid connection are widely known he funded these people and armed them to the teeth, Mullah Gazi was cought driving with weapons and arrested a DSP also initiated a detail case on him Gazi was released on the orders of Ijazul Haq and the DSP was sent to another part of the country.



I know you are saying this because his father hanged the Civil Martial Law Administarator of Pakistan?

Would you care to tell why and who ordered the release of arrested terrorists from Lal Mosque?
Don't you think they had more links with Gazi than Aijaz-ul-Haq?


----------



## Dynamic_Dynasty

Interceptor said:


> Ijazul Haq and the Lal Masjid connection are widely known he funded these people and armed them to the teeth, Mullah Gazi was cought driving with weapons and arrested a DSP also initiated a detail case on him Gazi was released on the orders of Ijazul Haq and the DSP was sent to another part of the country.


OK but my point was not that. Ignorance will not lead you to any solution. Whtever happened, happened how to solve it. stop blaming each other he did this or i did this or they did this. SOLVE IT!

Answer me why CHINESE were getting killed whats the connection there with LAL MASJID?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

blain2 said:


> Its understandable for them to cancel it. If the security situation cannot be improved then it would be stupid to invite outsiders to come and play. The crackpots can just as easily go after foreigners visiting. Cricket is minor thing. The impact of this crap will be on the FDI big time. On the other hand, one gleam of hope is that these bombings in the heart of Pakistan and Punjab are bound to have intense public reaction (or at least one would hope for it) and maybe put some realization in the minds of Pakistanis that regardless of their gripes with the Musharraf government and disagreement with the US GWOT, this threat has to be handled post haste albeit very comprehensively and methodically.



Blasts in Lahore, Karachi etc. achieve a dual goal - on one hand they are primarily targeted at specific Security Institutions, and on the other they do impact economic activity. Remember that AQ, and the Taliban in league with them, will thrive in the lawlessness of FATA and Afghanistan post Soviet Union. They have thrived in a lawless, chaotic Iraq. Pakistanis have this mental block of refusing to see past the "Muslim brothers", and the bombings are bringing forth the desired response from the usual suspects of "Musharraf is doing this - our relationship with the US is responsible - FATA ops. are responsible etc." 

Listen to some of the posters here - there is no attempt to rationalize the allegations and conspiracy theories. When the answer is so obvious and simple, we must go looking for Martians in closets!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Interceptor said:


> Ijazul Haq and the Lal Masjid connection are widely known he funded these people and armed them to the teeth, Mullah Gazi was cought driving with weapons and arrested a DSP also initiated a detail case on him Gazi was released on the orders of Ijazul Haq and the DSP was sent to another part of the country.



You are absolutely correct that Ijaz-ul-Haq was at fault for what he did. But there is a difference between helping out a friend (And the act was still wrong) and knowingly helping out a "terrorist" commit "terrorism". Politicians are the same as people on the street - if people here, confronted with all the evidence about terrorists in Pakistan and FATA, refuse to blame anyoone but Musharraf, why would you expect people like Ijaz-ul-Haq to believe any thing negative about a friend or acquaintance? Almost everyone I know in Pakistan has weapons of some sort, is it really that hard to understand why he got him off the hook? 

Who knows, perhaps he was specifically aware of the intent of Ghazi to stockpile weapons for terrorism, perhaps he still retains connections to some of these elements - That is a problem, but the Musharraf Govt. is not the only ones with ties to fundamentalists - Look at the statements of Qazi Hussain, look at Hamid Gul, what about Nawaz Sharif? Nawaz Sharif is Zia's prodigy, can he honestly be exonerated from the kinds of influences his mentor's son has? They overtly espouse the same ideology.


----------



## Interceptor

Dynamic_Dynasty said:


> OK but my point was not that. Ignorance will not lead you to any solution. Whtever happened, happened how to solve it. stop blaming each other he did this or i did this or they did this. SOLVE IT!
> 
> Answer me why CHINESE were getting killed whats the connection there with LAL MASJID?



I see where you are coming from, I hope this gets solved I pray it gets solved, my resolution my first one is to improve peoples living standards decrease the record breaking high prices and the electricity prices and the wheat shortages, the new coalition government needs to improve the lives of the people of Pakistan, re-initiate dialogue with sepratist to stop the slaughter of innocent people. The root of the cause is that PA is in Blochistan and NWFP and it shouldn't have been like this we must pull them out as we have learned when PA uses force then the insurgents use force by killing innocent people and targetting the army.


----------



## mujahideen

CHRONOLOGY - Major bomb attacks in Pakistan

_Reuters -_ Two suicide car bombers struck in the Pakistani city of Lahore on Tuesday, killing 24 people and wounding scores, most of them in an attack on a government security office, police and officials said.

More than 500 people have been killed in Pakistan this year in militant-related violence, including a campaign of suicide bombings.

Here is a chronology of some of the worst bomb attacks since July 2007:

July 14, 2007 - Suicide car-bomber kills 24 paramilitary soldiers and wounds 29 in North Waziristan.

July 15 - Sixteen people, most of them paramilitary soldiers, are killed in suicide-bomb ambush on patrol in Swat Valley in North West Frontier Province (NWFP). Separately, suicide bomber targets police recruits in Dera Ismail Khan in NWFP, killing 29.

July 17 - Suicide bomber kills 16 people outside court in Islamabad where country's suspended chief justice, Iftikhar Chaudhry, was due to speak. 

July 19 - Three suicide attacks in a single day in three towns kill at least 52 people.

July 27 - Suicide bomb attack in a restaurant near Islamabad's Red Mosque kills 13 people, most of them policemen.

Sept. 4 - Two suicide bombers kill 25 in Rawalpindi.

Sept. 11 - Suicide bomber kills 16 people in northwest Dera Ismail Khan.

Sept 13 - At least 15 soldiers killed in suicide bombing in an army canteen near Islamabad.

Oct. 19 - At least 139 people killed in suicide bomb attack on former prime minister Benazir Bhutto's motorcade as she is driven through Karachi after arriving home from eight years of exile.

Oct. 25 - Suspected suicide bomber kills 21 people, including 17 soldiers, in an attack on an army convoy in Swat.

Nov. 24 - Twin suicide car bomb attacks kill 15 people in Rawalpindi, on the eve of the return of former prime minister Nawaz Sharif from exile in Saudi Arabia.

Dec. 17 - A suicide bomber kills 10 military recruits in the northwestern town of Kohat.

Dec. 21 - A suicide bomber kills at least 41 people in a mosque in northwest Pakistan during Eid festival prayers.

Dec. 27 - Bhutto is killed in a bomb attack after a rally in Rawalpindi. More than 20 others are killed in the attack.

Jan. 10, 2008 - A suicide bomber walks up to policemen outside the High Court in Lahore and sets off explosives. Nineteen people are killed, 16 policemen and 3 passers-by.

Feb. 22 - A roadside bomb kills 13 members of a wedding party, including the bride, in Swat.

Feb. 29 - A suicide attack on a police funeral in the district of Swat kills 40 people.

March 2 - At least 40 people are killed when a suicide bomber attacks a traditional tribal meeting in the tribal region of Darra Adam Kheil.

March 11 - Two suicide car bombers strike, killing 24 people, most of them in an attack on a government security office in Lahore.


----------



## Interceptor

Agnostic,

Ghazi is well know fundamentalist I mean really well known him carrying rocket launchers, gas masks, granades and detonators.... This is not the odinary home defence.

Yes Nawaz was and say Zia's quote "son" of his as Zia said once but now he has openly said that he will ask his party to ask *forgiveness* for the Political murder of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto he is changed man as he learned from Musharraf's treason and MQM's betrayal, this also means that Zia will called a triator which Musharraf has not done for is so called democratic tenure a Post humerus sentace of Zia he should be buried in a odinary sematry and his tomb stone should say Triator and High treason.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Interceptor said:


> I see where you are coming from, I hope this gets solved I pray it gets solved, my resolution my first one is to improve peoples living standards decrease the record breaking high prices and the electricity prices and the wheat shortages, the new coalition government needs to improve the lives of the people of Pakistan, re-initiate dialogue with sepratist to stop the slaughter of innocent people. The root of the cause is that PA is in Blochistan and NWFP and it shouldn't have been like this we must pull them out as we have learned when PA uses force then the insurgents use force by killing innocent people and targetting the army.



The PA did not start using force until it was attacked by Tribal militants. Remeber that the only thing the PA did initially was go into FATA to prevent cross border raids/movement by Taliban militants. You are forgetting that the recent wave of suicide bombings started after the LM incident (Which was not in FATA) when the North Waziristan Taliban declared they wanted to avenge the operation. Soon after that, Mehsud and co. jumped onto he bandwagon and said they were unilaterally terminating the "deal" because the GoP had decide to start setting up "check posts" again. Suicide bombings and beheading as retaliation for check posts? The PA and GoP is not at fault here - the narrative sounds nice for people who want easy solutions to a complex problem - "oh if only the Army would pull out of FATA every thing would be hunky dory!" That is not going to happen. 

A person who slaps you because you slapped him can be reasoned with - a person who blows up your family because you slapped him cannot - the latter is the truth about the Taliban and AQ militants you are advocating "dialog" with. Mehsud and his foreign militant buddies chose the "peace deal" to stockpile weapons, why would you expect anything different?

Furthermore, have you tried looking into the reasons behind the PA deployment in FATA, and what the militants want? 

*1.*The deployment is primarily opposed by the Taliban and AQ, they want to be able to continue to cross into Afghanistan and attack NATO. Will you actually negotiate a deal that allows them to do that? Does Pakistan not have any international obligation to not allow its territory to be used for attacking another sovereign nation? 

What else do these people want? 

*2.* An imposition of their form of Shariah, initially only in FATA, but everyone knows it wont stop there. Are you prepared to grant them that in "negotiations"?


----------



## Samudra

> Blasts in Lahore, Karachi etc. achieve a dual goal - on one hand they are primarily targeted at specific Security Institutions, and on the other they do impact economic activity. Remember that AQ, and the Taliban in league with them, will thrive in the lawlessness of FATA and Afghanistan post Soviet Union. They have thrived in a lawless, chaotic Iraq. Pakistanis have this mental block of refusing to see past the "Muslim brothers", and the bombings are bringing forth the desired response from the usual suspects of "Musharraf is doing this - our relationship with the US is responsible - FATA ops. are responsible etc.



On the dot! And I'm not very optimistic about the Pak population being able to clearly identify the causes and culprits. I fear for more instability in the coming months culminating in a coup by some party. 

These attacks are not random acts but very pre-planned and carefully thought out by somebody really high up the chain of command of the terrorists. There appears to be a new vigor with which they're striking - almost at their will at some very specific set of targets. Recall they tried to get Benazir twice including the fateful attempt. They appear to be very determined about their aims - they sure do have a plan.

I'd be very concerned if I were a Pakistani. Will the PA and ISI ultimately decide to stay with Musharaf at this rate of bombings ? Will they be willing to fight it out or would they rather get rid of Mush and buy their peace with AQ - Taliban. And what is the US going to be doing ?

Any peace with AQ-Taliban is going to be temporary.They've shown inclinations to attack Pakistan where it hurts. They won't mind doing it again if given the time. If they further enhance relations with Kashmiri jihadis and the Islamist elements present in the establishment - who are operating with a certain degree of freedom thanks to the establishment looking the other way in addition to support delivered in the past, Pakistan is in for one good fight.

America has forced this fight on Pakistan. If you ask me it is better they did it today and not tomorrow. This Islamist rot could've gotten worse leading to a full scale civil war if left to thrive for another decade or two. It was always a matter of time. 

Personally, I would've been very supportive of the anti-fundamentalists stand had Pak not let its mental block of Muslim brotherhood and Jihad hijack geo-politics. They were wrong in getting religion into politics from day one. I'm disappointed the fight was not begun voluntarily from the Pak side. And I'm concerned Pak might go back to its old days after the US pressure is off.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Interceptor said:


> Agnostic,
> 
> Ghazi is well know fundamentalist I mean really well known him carrying rocket launchers, gas masks, granades and detonators.... This is not the odinary home defence.



Bhai, you have lived in Pakistan I am sure. I have been with my dad when he has had strings pulled - the guy pulling the strings doesn't listen to explanations and details about why his friend sitting in his office should not have this "favor" done for him - they bulldoze over any objections, "thori si dharkayn martay hain" and get it done. Unfortunately its our culture, and when we cannot accept the evil of these terrorists under the argument of "our Muslim brothers" its easy to see how someone would look the other way for both a "friend" and a "Muslim brother" and "religious scholar". It was wrong, completely wrong - and that is why the police needs to be separated from politicians. Which reminds me, I haven't heard of any statements from the PPP regarding autonomy of LEA's. Is there anything in the works?



> Yes Nawaz was and say Zia's quote "son" of his as Zia said once but now he has openly said that he will ask his party to ask *forgiveness* for the Political murder of Zulfikar Ali Bhutto he is changed man as he learned from Musharraf's treason and MQM's betrayal, this also means that Zia will called a triator which Musharraf has not done for is so called democratic tenure a Post humerus sentace of Zia he should be buried in a odinary sematry and his tomb stone should say Triator and High treason.



I am not in the least concerned about whether someone apologizes for ZAB's murder - an apology, or the lack of it, is not going to impact the nation in any major tangible way - what concerns me, and should concern you, is whether Zia's legacy of extremism and intolerance is removed, since we can see the consequences of that "message of hate", and they will only get worse if not stopped - and on that count Nawaz Sharif is his twin.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*Samudra:*


> I'd be very concerned if I were a Pakistani. Will the PA and ISI ultimately decide to stay with Musharaf at this rate of bombings ? Will they be willing to fight it out or would they rather get rid of Mush and buy their peace with AQ - Taliban. And what is the US going to be doing ?
> 
> Any peace with AQ-Taliban is going to be temporary.They've shown inclinations to attack Pakistan where it hurts. They won't mind doing it again if given the time. If they further enhance relations with Kashmiri jihadis and the Islamist elements present in the establishment - who are operating with a certain degree of freedom thanks to the establishment looking the other way in addition to support delivered in the past, Pakistan is in for one good fight.
> 
> America has forced this fight on Pakistan. If you ask me it is better they did it today and not tomorrow. This Islamist rot could've gotten worse leading to a full scale civil war if left to thrive for another decade or two. It was always a matter of time.
> 
> Personally, I would've been very supportive of the anti-fundamentalists stand had Pak not let its mental block of Muslim brotherhood and Jihad hijack geo-politics. They were wrong in getting religion into politics from day one. I'm disappointed the fight was not begun voluntarily from the Pak side. And I'm concerned Pak might go back to its old days after the US pressure is off.



I completely agree Samudra.

The major concern right now is that Pakistan does not back out of this fight, no matter what the cost, because the cost later will indeed be even higher. Backing down now will allow every self styled mullah leader in Pakistan to set up shop with private militias enforcing their obscurantist and intolerant views. Cleaning up a mess like that will indeed turn Pakistan into Iraq or Afghanistan.


----------



## Interceptor

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The PA did not start using force until it was attacked by Tribal militants. Remeber that the only thing the PA did initially was go into FATA to prevent cross border raids/movement by Taliban militants. You are forgetting that the recent wave of suicide bombings started after the LM incident (Which was not in FATA) when the North Waziristan Taliban declared they wanted to avenge the operation. Soon after that, Mehsud and co. jumped onto he bandwagon and said they were unilaterally terminating the "deal" because the GoP had decide to start setting up "check posts" again. Suicide bombings and beheading as retaliation for check posts? The PA and GoP is not at fault here - the narrative sounds nice for people who want easy solutions to a complex problem - "oh if only the Army would pull out of FATA every thing would be hunky dory!" That is not going to happen.



Well it realy started when we declared we are with the War on terror and then with the missle strikes in Pakistan by US Airforce. Well I say it will make them come out to talk rather then have them fight let them make negotiable treaties not demands.



AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> A person who slaps you because you slapped him can be reasoned with - a person who blows up your family because you slapped him cannot - the latter is the truth about the Taliban and AQ militants you are advocating "dialog" with. Mehsud and his foreign militant buddies chose the "peace deal" to stockpile weapons, why would you expect anything different?



Well what do you want more suicide bombing or lets nogotiate with these idiots and resolve the differences we have, those stock piles cause no danger to PA like wise in Iraq the insurgants there that use weapons against the US troops which are decades old Russian weapons has bothered not one bit, its the SS bombing. In fact I am worried about how the PA running its campign recently this year 4 to 5 loads of ammo trucks were captured by the sepratist these weapons will now be used against the PA.



AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Furthermore, have you tried looking into the reasons behind the PA deployment in FATA, and what the militants want?



The war against terror?



AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> *1.*The deployment is primarily opposed by the Taliban and AQ, they want to be able to continue to cross into Afghanistan and attack NATO. Will you actually negotiate a deal that allows them to do that? Does Pakistan not have any international obligation to not allow its territory to be used for attacking another sovereign nation?



Well nothing wrong with closing the border between Afgan and Pak but is that why we are in NWFP and Blochistan not really, Afgan-Pak in current circumstances should be close as these are the trade roots of AQ and Taliban.



AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> What else do these people want?
> 
> *2.* An imposition of their form of Shariah, initially only in FATA, but everyone knows it wont stop there. Are you prepared to grant them that in "negotiations"?



Thats what the government allowed in Fata I heard they changed the law to suit the new invaders perfect. Dialogue was something that was more workable when Bugti was alive its true this does not sound sane in these circumstance but is better than fighting a war may never win, Agnostic on the streets of Islamabad and point out a terrorist you cant because they are not something that can be reconsized and the only way to know who they are is by negotiating.


----------



## Interceptor

Agnostic,

I just remembered you may like this I hope, some asked the Prophet(swas) if there are Muslims who fight other muslims because of their ideology say one of them dies will he/she go to heaven the Prophet(swas) replied neither will go on any side they are kafir on both sides. I remember reading that the Prophet(swas) had strong feelings against war and aggression it only lead to more war and aggression its like the conservation law (energy before = energy after)


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Interceptor said:


> Well it realy started when we declared we are with the War on terror and then with the missle strikes in Pakistan by US Airforce. Well I say it will make them come out to talk rather then have them fight let them make negotiable treaties not demands.



And do you really think Pakistan has the capability to stop US raids and bombings if it decided not to officially support the WoT? The bombings would continue, in fact, since Pakistan would not longer be an ally, the US would lose all interest in being careful in order to minimize the impact on the Pakistani govt. and they would attack anything that was suspicious. 

Plus they have already made their demands, and indicated their intent. Who do you think is blowing up all the CD shops and businesses? And do you honestly think that people who can indoctrinate teenagers with such hate that they blow themselves and other innocent people up, have any intention of giving up that hate? This "deal" or "treaty" will only be in place for as long as it allows these people to gain strength - they will provide a haven to all sorts of extremist organizations in their territory, and they will start spreading into the rest of Pakistan - Look at their ideological goal - it is "Ummah and "Khilafat", FATA will never be enough for them.



> Well what do you want more suicide bombing or lets nogotiate with these idiots and resolve the differences we have, those stock piles cause no danger to PA like wise in Iraq the insurgants there that use weapons against the US troops which are decades old Russian weapons has bothered not one bit, its the SS bombing. In fact I am worried about how the PA running its campign recently this year 4 to 5 loads of ammo trucks were captured by the sepratist these weapons will now be used against the PA.



Do morals and ethics mean nothing to you man? Good god - these people are killing innocent civilians left and right! Thay are *TERRORISTS* - they terrorize, torture, maim, threaten... In Afghanistan a 12 year old boy was found slaughtered with dollar bills stuffed in his mouth (that he apparently had on his person) for being a spy! 

What happened to all that stuff about Islam - equality for all, justice for all, rights for all? To save our own skins we should allow people to use our land to commit these atrocities? What about the rest of the people in FATA? Can you say with certainty that they want to live in the fear and medieval society of the Taliban for ever? I am all for negotiations if they start off with unilateral disarmament, and offer a Shariah vetted by respected and known Islamic scholars. I am not for negotiations that allow these people to keep their arms and continue to use violence to impose their ideology.



> The war against terror?
> 
> Well nothing wrong with closing the border between Afgan and Pak but is that why we are in NWFP and Blochistan not really, Afgan-Pak in current circumstances should be close as these are the trade roots of AQ and Taliban.



Dude, even the Soviets weren't able to do that, how on earth can we? ANd may I remind you that the efforts to close the border, by deploying PA troops to prevent cross border Taliban movement, are the main reason these people are fighting us? The border cannot be sealed a hundred percent, and even if it were, the presence of this hateful ideology would only mean they would focus even more on destroying Pakistan. This isn't about Pashtun occupation anymore, its a more feral and universal kind of hate, a hate that has been based in religion and that has transcended nationalistic causes, though it uses nationalism to continue propagating itself.



> Thats what the government allowed in Fata I heard they changed the law to suit the new invaders perfect. Dialogue was something that was more workable when Bugti was alive its true this does not sound sane in these circumstance but is better than fighting a war may never win, Agnostic on the streets of Islamabad and point out a terrorist you cant because they are not something that can be reconsized and the only way to know who they are is by negotiating.



The GoP is considering Shariah in Swat, but that is after the militants got their ***** kicked and chased out of Swat. You negotiate from a position of strength, not weakness, and the writ of the state is ensured.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Interceptor said:


> Agnostic,
> 
> I just remembered you may like this I hope, some asked the Prophet(swas) if there are Muslims who fight other muslims because of their ideology say one of them dies will he/she go to heaven the Prophet(swas) replied neither will go on any side they are kafir on both sides. I remember reading that the Prophet(swas) had strong feelings against war and aggression it only lead to more war and aggression its like the conservation law (energy before = energy after)



An excellent saying. However, don't look at it too literally, and use it to justify criticism of PA operations in FATA. If one were to never "fight" other Muslims, a state could never bring criminals to justice, if those criminals claimed to be Muslims. What the militants in FATA are doing is engaging in unlawful acts, and therefore the state has a responsibility to bring them to justice, and stop their unlawful activities.


----------



## moha199

Interceptor said:


> There is huge cover up aswell on the side of the government They also deny that US has been launching operation in Pakistan and firing missiles in Pakistan, the 10,000 missing persons cases. I was so sure if PA kills Bugti every thing will go out of hand and it has, thousands upon thousands people have died in Pakistan because of the violance and it is increasing I was reading the Jang and read that a Suicide bomber took over a car and presuaded the driver to drive to the destination he wanted or he will detonate himself this happened in Islamabad luckly the driver drove but eventually the bomber couldn't find his target and he only left the car because fuel was empty the driver reported that the bomber was very young in his teens. Actually Musharraf has given a new stain to Pakistan and that is sucide bombing Iraq style attacks and it all due to his nerrow minded view that force resolves and diplomacy doesn't. Negotiation is the only way forward the people of Bloachistan want independance because of this regime more than ever because of the shortage of Electricity, wheat and water, the huge and unberable prices that have made poor people to the extent....



Bro i am going to make a very bold statment against you." where they hell do you get this information, What negotiation do you talk about? Who is there to negotiate with? " Pakistan made a peace deal with these blood thirsty animals meaning bait ullah masood for more then a year, Pakistan gave 9 months to lal masjid terrorists NINE MONTHS DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT MEANS" there is no negotiation with terrorists they either give up or we will kill them surly we will take looses aswell but GOP is doing the best and we will go after all these terrorist and KILL them. We showed some softness we did negotiation, with bugti terrorist(hell burrning aniimal) we did negotiation with bait ullah massood, we did negotiation with lal masjid aunti!! what happend . NOTHING !! they used that time to gather information arms and got strong and bite us back. I HAVE ONE QUESTION TO YOU INTERCEPTOR TELL ME ONE THING DO YOU KNOW WHAT DEMANDS THESE TERRORIST HAVE FROM GOP? i saw you hiding and never replying for any of the claims by other!! I asked you to prove your points you never did. ANSWER MY QUESTION WHAT DEMANDS DO THEY HAVE AND IF PAKISTANI GOVERMENT CAN FULFILL THEM? Long live Pakistan and full support to Pakistani Goverment


----------



## mujahideen

Twin blasts planned 4 months ago

LAHORE: The twin suicide attacks in Lahore on Tuesday were planned four months ago, investigators said on Wednesday. They said the Punjab Home Departments Special Investigation Unit had been working in a house in Model Town. They said the SIU office had been shifted to another location in November 2007 after militant Qari Zaffar of the banned Hizbul Mujahideen, escaped from the SIU office, and threatened to blow up the investigation centre. The house was then rented to Shahzad Qayyum, a Peshawar businessman. Shahzad said the former SUI in-charge had visited their house along with police officials and briefed them. 

asad kharal
Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## mujahideen

More bombers still in Lahore

LAHORE: Four to six men prepared to carry out suicide attacks are still present in Lahore, according to a Geo News report broadcast on Wednesday. It said that security forces were considering a number of options and security measures to foil possible attacks. Quoting unidentified sources, the channel said the Punjab Home Department had forewarned Tuesdays suicide attacks and had asked for enhanced security measures. The Home Department had told security officials that suicide bombers had entered various cities of Pakistan, and had shared intelligence regarding possible suicide attacks in Lahore and other cities of Punjab, the channel reported. 

_daily times monitor_


----------



## mujahideen

More than 50 held over Lahore suicide attacks

_* Chassis of vehicle used in the FIA attack leads police to Faisalabad arrests
* Remains of attackers found
* All FIA record safe_

LAHORE: Police on Wednesday arrested more than 50 suspects in province-wide raids over Tuesdays suicide attacks in Lahore, and were investigating whether Al Qaeda was behind the attacks. 

Police sources said the suspects, most of them from banned militant organisations, were held from Lahore, Faisalabad, Okara, Dera Ghazi Khan and Bahawalpur. A senior police official said law-enforcement agencies had recovered the chassis (number 3L3849728) of the vehicle used in the attack on the FIA regional headquarters. 

The vehicle was registered by one Chaudhry Imtiaz Kamboh from Faialabad. Three suspects that he identified were held in raids in Kot Lakhpat and Nishtar Colony. A suspect identified as Hafiz from Bahawalpur had been using the vehicle. He led the police to more suspects, the official said. 

Law-enforcement agencies held Bund Road resident Qari Rehmatullah Taunsvi and four guests from Dera Ghazi Khan from his house, Rehmatullahs wife told a private television channel. Police also held a Sipah-e-Sahaba office-bearer and his friend Maulana Muneer Ahmed from Jahania. Senior police and government officials attended a special funeral ceremony for 12 employees of the Federal Investigation Agency who died in the attack on the FIA regional headquarters. 

Remains: Deputy Inspector General (Investigations) Tasadaq Hussain said police had collected the remains of the two attackers. Part of the head and a leg of the FIA building attacker were found from the roof of a nearby building, he said. He said the attacks had targeted the US-trained Special Investigations Group (SIG) that had been working on the third floor of the building. Plastic explosive C4 was used in the attacks, he added.

FIA DG Tariq Pervez said the Model Town attack was aimed at the Special Investigations Unit (SIU) that worked under the Home Department and not the FIA. The SIG in the FIA building was a separate organisation that collected evidence from crime scenes and helped the police in forensic analyses. He said it was not investigating any cases of terrorism or interrogating any suspects. 

Record: Pervez said the FIA record was safe because most of it was on the fifth and sixth floors and backed up in computers in Islamabad. s

_hafiq sharif/agencies/aaj kal report_


----------



## mujahideen

Involvement of External hands, defunct religious groups cannot be ruled out in terrorist activities 

RAWALPINDI, Mar 14 (APP): Governor Punjab Lt. General ® Khalid Maqbool said here on Friday that besides the external hand, the defunct religious organizations could be involved in the terrorism related activities throughout the country. He expressed these views while addressing a press conference at the Regional Police Office (RPO) Headquarters here. Governor Punjab said that Punjab police have been equipped with latest weapons to counter terrorism. 

Regional Police Officer (RPO) DIG Nasir Khan Durrani, City Police Officer (CPO) DIG Saud Aziz, S.S.P Yasin Farooq, S.P Rawal Town Khurram Shahzad, S.P Rana Shahid and other police officials were also present on the occasion. 

Khalid Maqbool also presided over a high level meeting of the regional heads of the law enforcing agencies and institution to review the overall law and order & security arrangements in the area. 

Khalid Maqbool said the net of investigations has been widened to unearth these outlawed enemies of humanity and terrorists, involved in heinous crimes against humanity and innocent people saying crackdown against some of these suspicious obsolete organizations has been initiated to bring them under the ambit of law. 

He said that involvement of that some banned organizations including Sapa Sahba, Laskar Tayba and Jash Muhammad were involved in terrorism. 

He was of the opinion that prevailing terrorism in the country was not due to any particular person or because of specific policy.

He said law enforcing agencies including police force will jointly stymie the nefarious designs of the anti social and anti human elements. 

Khalid Maqbool said that Islam is the religion of peace and tranquility, and rejects terrorism and extremism in all the forms and manifestation. 

He said in fact terrorists are the enemy of Islam and country saying that they want to destabilize the integrity of the country for their mischievous designs. 

Khalid said that the government is making all out efforts to eradicate the terrorism adding that the law enforcement agencies and police were being more equipped to counter terrorism. 

He appreciated the Punjab police for doing great job to counter terrorism menace.

He was of the view that law enforcement agencies, police, media and with the cooperation of masses the terrorism could be controlled, he added. 

He urged the commercial organization to install close circuit cameras and keep vigilant eyes on the terrorists activities. 

He said that on the special instructions of the President Musharraf the Punjab government is making untiring efforts for the eradication of the terrorism in the country. 

He said that the government has succeeded to achieve the targets bring to terrorists to justice, involved in the killing of former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto in a suicide attack on 27th December last year. 

Commenting on the politics and recent general elections in the country, Governor said, the election process has been completed in transparent and peaceful manners according to the satisfaction of the people. 

Responding to a question, he said that after the session of National Assembly on March 17th the sessions of Provincial Assembly session would be called soon. 

He appreciated the national media for playing a vital role for national cause urging that the media persons should break the stories keeping in view the national interest. 

Associated Press Of Pakistan - Involvement of External hands, defunct religious groups cannot be ruled out in terrorist activities


----------



## mujahideen

Bomb kills foreign woman in Pakistan restaurant

_By Kamran Haider_

ISLAMABAD (_Reuters_) - A foreign woman was killed and U.S. embassy staff were wounded in a bomb attack on a restaurant in the Pakistani capital of Islamabad on Saturday night, police said.

Police Deputy Inspector General Shahid Nadeem Baloch said the victim was a Turkish woman who worked for a relief agency. Baloch said 11 people were wounded, 8 of them foreigners.

Doctors at the hospital where the dead woman was taken gave conflicting accounts, identifying her as an American nurse working at the U.S. embassy.

"U.S. embassy staff were among those wounded," U.S. embassy spokeswoman Kay Mayfield said, but she could not confirm any death.

Pakistan has been battling Islamist militancy since joining the U.S.-led campaign against terrorism after the September 11 attacks on the United States.

More than 500 people have been killed this year in militant-related violence, including a wave of suicide bombings.

Bombers have targeted U.S. diplomats several times in the past. A suicide bomber killed a security guard outside Islamabad's Marriott hotel last year, but attacks on soft targets like restaurants frequented by foreigners would mark a change in militant tactics.

*DEAFENING BLAST*

A witness said the explosion occurred in a garden dining area at the rear of the Luna Caprese restaurant, which is frequented by expatriates, including diplomats, aid agency workers, and journalists.

"It was deafening. We pulled out at least eight people from the wreckage. Most of them were foreigners," Tariq Mahmood, a waiter at the restaurant, told Reuters.

Policeman Baloch said the bomb blast had left a crater, and ruled out any possibility that it had been a suicide attack.

Storeowner Khalid Qureshi raced across the road from shopping complex opposite the restaurant to help the wounded.

"There were bodies lying everywhere, people were screaming and shouting," Qureshi said.

Abdul Hakeem, a passer-by, told Reuters he helped bring out around a dozen wounded.

Pakistan has experienced months of political turmoil over opposition to President Pervez Musharraf.

Musharraf's allies were routed in a parliamentary election last month. The campaign was overshadowed by the assassination in December of former prime minister Benazir Bhutto.

_(Reporting by Kamran Haider, writing by Simon Cameron-Moore; Editing by Charles Dick)

© Reuters 2008 All rights reserved_


----------



## Interceptor

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I am not in the least concerned about whether someone apologizes for ZAB's murder - an apology, or the lack of it, is not going to impact the nation in any major tangible way - what concerns me, and should concern you, is whether Zia's legacy of extremism and intolerance is removed, since we can see the consequences of that "message of hate", and they will only get worse if not stopped - and on that count Nawaz Sharif is his twin.



It will concern the nation you piratically giving a message to future dictators that you will be made an example, has this country not suffered enough from dictators and I really dont care about what people on this forum having support for Musharraf and his ideology in the end we must look at the laurels, is this country created for the dictators or the elected Representatives of Pakistan, Zia's Legacy and Musharraf's treason has cost this country countless lives and monumental disasters, Nawaz was not the only character remember he was with lots of other extremist who funded his ideology people like Chaudri Elahi, IJazul-Haq and co they have left and formed another PML like all dictators of this country do. So if you want this country to suffer more than keep supporting tyrants and if you want this country to heal than let the new Nawaz keep up to what he said let the repersentatives of Pakistan decide the betterment of this great nation.


----------



## mujahideen

Interceptor said:


> It will concern the nation you piratically giving a message to future dictators that you will be made an example, has this country not suffered enough from dictators and I really dont care about what people on this forum having support for Musharraf and his ideology in the end we must look at the laurels, is this country created for the dictators or the elected Representatives of Pakistan, Zia's Legacy and Musharraf's treason has cost this country countless lives and monumental disasters, Nawaz was not the only character remember he was with lots of other extremist who funded his ideology people like Chaudri Elahi, IJazul-Haq and co they have left and formed another PML like all dictators of this country do. So if you want this country to suffer more than keep supporting tyrants and if you want this country to heal than let the new Nawaz keep up to what he said let the repersentatives of Pakistan decide the betterment of this great nation.



You talk of military dictators in a bad way. You forget these same military dictators have given us way more then our civilian dictators.


----------



## mujahideen

Over 100 people arrested in Islamabad search operation 

ISLAMABAD: Following the bomb blast in Islamabad, police started search operation in Islamabad and the abutting areas for the responsible of the blast here today.

Thus far, over hundred people have been arrested and shifted to various Islamabad jails. The sting search operation is in full swing in Islamabad. 

Over 100 people arrested in Islamabad search operation


----------



## mujahideen

Islamabad blast not suicide blast: Cheema

ISLAMABAD: The spokesman of interior ministry Brig. (rtd) Javed Iqbal Cheema said the Islamabad blast was not a suicide attack.
He said a high-level investigation team inspected the blast site and gleaned the vital clues from there.

The spokesman said the blast claimed a foreign woman and injured ten people.

It should be mentioned that the interior ministry issued a security advisory today and advised them to step up the security arrangements.

Islamabad blast not suicide blast: Cheema


----------



## mujahideen

Turk female citizen among two killed in Islamabad blast

ISLAMABAD: Two persons including Turk female citizen have died and over 15 others have injured in Islamabad blast on Saturday evening.

One victim was identified as a Turk female citizen working in an NGO who was died in the Islamabad blast

Three US citizens and including two doctors and a Chinese citizen included among the citizens. The majority of injured is reportedly foreigners, the sources added. 

The blast occurred in the backside of an Italian restaurant  Luna Caprese near Super market, the sources said. Over 15 injured including foreigners have been shifted to hospitals. 

The bomb blast at Luna Caprese restaurant in Islamabad this evening was not a suicide attack confirmed spokesman Interior Ministry, Brigadier (Retd.) Javed Iqbal Cheema.

It was not a suicide attack, Cheema said adding It is yet to be ascertained if the blast was caused by a remote controlled device. 

Turk female citizen among two killed in Islamabad blast


----------



## mujahideen

President not to blame for growing terrorism: governor

_* Khalid Maqbool says security forces fighting wave of terror designed to destabilise the country 
* Law-enforcement agencies should act together to check terror acts

By Imran Asghar_

RAWALPINDI: President Pervez Musharraf-led governments policies over the last nine years have not caused upsurge in terror activities in the country, said Punjab Governor Khalid Maqbool on Friday.

President Musharraf nor his policies can be held responsible for rising terror acts in the country. Instead, therere many other factors, which have contributed to growing terrorism, Maqbool told reporters here at Regional Police Office. Senior police officers including Regional Police Officer Akram Durrani and City Police Officer (CPO) Saud Aziz also turned up.

The Punjab governor said security forces were active to thwart terrorist acts designed to destabilise the country. He said he didnt rule out the possibility of the involvement of foreign hand in terrorism.

He said the provincial government had provided the Punjab polices different branches including Crime Investigation Department, Special Branch and Punjab Highway Patrolling Force all required weapons and facilities to fight terrorism, especially suicide bombings. He said growing incidents of suicide bombing could hamper economic development.

Maqbool said joint efforts by the police and other law-enforcement agencies could check rising terror activities. He sought media and the nation to help the government in this respect.

He praised Punjab Police for tracing perpetrators of many suicide bombings, especially that of Rawalpindi, which had killed PPP chairwoman Benazir Bhutto last year.

The governor said that investigation into recent suicide attacks on FIA provincial headquarters and Naval War College in Lahore was underway and it would identify their perpetrators. He asked the Punjab police to focus on controlling suicide attacks.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## fatman17

Islamabad

*Suspicions are growing in Pakistan that local militants are importing sophisticated techniques from Iraq, possibly through al-Qaeda trainers,* to maximize the impact of their attacks on security forces. A pick-up truck loaded with over 50 kilograms of C4 plastic explosives crashed through the partly-opened gate of the eight-storey Federal Investigation Agency building in the eastern city of Lahore Tuesday, Tassaduq Hussain, who heads a police team investigating the suicide bombings, told Deutsche Presse-Agentur dpa. 

The blast killed 28 people and wounded another 150 and severely damaged the FIA building. The impact of the blast shattered every window within 500 metres and damaged 10 neighbouring houses. 

A few kilometres away a vehicle carrying a smaller amount of the same type of explosives hit the back wall of a safe house secretly run by a military intelligence unit in a residential area in a simultaneous attack. 

Four people were killed in the neighbouring house but no one in the government safe house. 

"We had heard of such attacks in Iraq but this was the first time such a huge amount of explosives was used in Pakistan," Hussain said. 

"Their objective is very clear. They want to terrorize people by spreading as much destruction as they can," he added. 

Enraged by Pakistan's support for the US-led fight on terrorism and that country's operation against Taliban and al-Qaeda elements in tribal areas bordering Afghanistan, local militants have carried out dozens of suicide attacks on Pakistani security forces since 2001. 

The campaign escalated after army commandos stormed the Red Mosque in Islamabad to end a siege by armed militants in mid-2007, leaving about 100 people dead. Since then over 800 people, including security personnel, political activists and other citizens have been killed in 50 revenge suicide bombings. 

The recent attacks are increasingly deadly. It is not only the quantity of the explosives used in recent attacks, but also the sophistication bearing the hallmark of al-Qaeda linked terrorist groups operating in Iraq that have stirred worries among the security officials. 

These include the technique of breaking through a security wall with one suicide bomber, then driving a second through the hole to attempt to hit the target inside. 

The method was used in the April 2005 botched attack on Iraq's notorious Abu Gharib prison by al-Qaeda to free detainees and hit US forces with a series of car bombs that left more than 40 US soldiers and 13 prisoners wounded. 

Almost replicating the assault, a suicide bomber blew himself up destroyed the gate of the Pakistan Navy War College in Lahore on March 4. A second bomber then drove a motorbike inside and blew himself up, killing four including three navy officers. 

"It is not a coincidence that the terrorist attacks in Iraq and Pakistan have so many similarities," said Muhammad Amir Rana, an expert on terrorism with Pakistan Institute of Peace Studies PIPS. 

Those who masterminded the Lahore bombings and several others in recent months had either imported trainers from Iraq or some of them were trained by al-Qaeda when they traveled to Iraq via Iran for "jihad against the infidels," he added. 

The latest attacks are more coordinated and the ratio of missed targets is declining sharply as they carry out espionage ahead of their possible attacks for several days before they hit, Rana said. These people are not some simple madrassa students. Among the militants are well-educated IT and chemical experts. 

The suicide bombing on February 25 that killed a four-star general, the highest ranking official ever killed in a suicide attack in Pakistan history, in the garrison city of Rawalpindi was a precise strike. 

The attack organisers not only knew the exact time Lieutenant General Mushtaq Baig always left his office for home and the route he took, but also that his car had to stop at a certain traffic signal because of rush hour traffic, which gave the bomber time to strike. 

The bomber, aged between 13 to 15, was disguised as a beggar. A young boy was used because he would not cause suspicion when he approached the car. 

Terrorist groups have shown that they are able to strike anywhere, at anytime. They have shown that they are the ones with the upper hand in the battle being fought between the government and militants, said defense analyst and a retired general Talat Masood. 

Growing suspicions over links between the militants in Iraq and Pakistan have prompted the South Asian country to seek assistance from US intelligence agencies. 

"A team of forensic and technical experts from the FBI (US Federal Bureau of Investigation) is shortly arriving to assist Pakistani investigators because they are the ones who are also investigating the similar attacks in Iraq," an intelligence official told dpa. 

It seems Iraq has been turned by al-Qaeda into a laboratory where they experiment with a certain method of terrorism and then export it to countries such as Afghanistan and Pakistan, said the official who spoke on condition of anonymity.


----------



## Interceptor

*Four FBI agents among wounded in Pakistan blast: ABC
1 hour ago*
WASHINGTON (AFP) &#8212; At least four US FBI agents were among the injured in a bomb attack at a popular restaurant in Pakistan, ABC television reported Sunday.

A Turkish aid worker died and at least 10 other foreigners were wounded, including several US diplomats, in the blast at the Luna Caprese Italian eatery in Islamabad on Saturday evening.

Violence linked to Al-Qaeda and Taliban insurgents has left at least 600 people dead since the start of the year and posed a major challenge to the country's incoming government after last month's elections.

"This was the first attack in which foreigners have been targeted in Islamabad since 2002 and it shows a new trend," a top security official told AFP on condition of anonymity.

ABC, which did not identify its source on the online report, said that "multiple sources said that the attack was under investigation to see whether it was based on the terrorists having learned in advance of the agents' presence.

"In Washington, meanwhile, officials downplayed the possibility that the attack specifically targeted the agents based on advance intelligence," the ABC report added.

The US State Department, reached for comment Sunday, did not immediately confirm or deny the report of FBI staff being injured.

AFP: Four FBI agents among wounded in Pakistan blast: ABC


----------



## mujahideen

What were FBI agents doing in Pakistan. I mean it is against U.S. law for FBI agents to operate overseas, that is the job of the CIA.


----------



## Dynamic_Dynasty

mujahideen said:


> What were FBI agents doing in Pakistan. I mean it is against U.S. law for FBI agents to operate overseas, that is the job of the CIA.


In the end you got that rite.


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

FBI is there to help out the pakistani agencies in policing, anti terror, investigation and forensics. CIA has a different job---it is primarily a spy agency---FBI is primarily an investigative agency---Mujahideen---Dynamic---guys, research your question before you post---such simplistic questions put doubts about any analysis that you put on the board.


----------



## Dynamic_Dynasty

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> FBI is there to help out the pakistani agencies in policing, anti terror, investigation and forensics. CIA has a different job---it is primarily a spy agency---FBI is primarily an investigative agency---Mujahideen---Dynamic---guys, research your question before you post---such simplistic questions put doubts about any analysis that you put on the board.


Yea, but in the end i wonder how they knew the exact timing, how they planted it there and whose the second person that died in the explosion.


----------



## Flintlock

*Militants behead 'spy' in Pakistani tribal area: police*

1 day ago

WANA, Pakistan (AFP) &#8212; Pro-Taliban militants beheaded a policeman in Pakistan's troubled tribal belt bordering Afghanistan on Monday after accusing him of spying for security forces, police said.

The body of 35-year-old Shaukat Khan was found dumped in a field at Dabar village in the tribal zone of South Waziristan, a day after he was abducted by gunmen, senior police officer Mumtaz Zarin told AFP.

A note found near the body said he was involved in the killing of Islamist warlord Nek Mohammad in a suspected US missile strike in June 2004 in the region, Zarin said.

"He had admitted his role in providing intelligence to the authorities," the note said. "We have repeatedly said we will teach such people a lesson."

Khan had been working as a tribal policeman at the local administration office in Wana, the main town in South Waziristan, which is inundated with Taliban and Al-Qaeda linked militants.

Taliban and Al-Qaeda militants have killed several tribesmen in recent months over allegations that they were spying for Pakistani forces in the tribal areas and US-led coalition forces in Afghanistan.

Pakistan's new government is in talks with local militants over a possible peace pact and a key commander in South Waziristan, Baitullah Mehsud, last week declared a ceasefire with the military.

AFP: Militants behead &#39;spy&#39; in Pakistani tribal area: police


----------



## Flintlock

*Militants blow up gas pipeline in Pakistan, company says*

Posted Mon Apr 28, 2008 12:00am AEST

Suspected tribal rebels blew up a gas pipeline in insurgency-hit south-west province of Baluchistan, suspending supplies to several districts in central Pakistan, officials said.

A main gas pipeline transporting natural gas from Sui plant in Dera Bugti district was damaged by planting explosives at two places overnight, gas company spokesman Mohammad Inayatullah said.

Another pipeline was also blown up in a separate pre-dawn attack in the nearby Naseerabad district, the spokesman for the state-owned gas company said, adding that the blasts caused no casualties.

"The attacks forced the closure of supplies to industrial units in Punjab," the spokesman said, adding that alternate arrangements were made to feed domestic consumers in the populous province.

He said security forces reached the blast sites and repair work was underway.

"We hope to resume supplies late Sunday," he added.

A militant group, Baluch Republican Army, claimed responsibility for the attacks.

Dera Bugti, 400 kilometres south-east of the provincial capital Quetta, was the hometown of Baluch tribal chief Nawab Akbar Bugti, who was killed in his hideout by security forces in August 2006.

Impoverished Baluchistan, which borders Iran and Afghanistan, has been wracked by an insurgency waged by ethnic Baluch tribes seeking more political rights and a greater share of profits from the region's natural resources.

Hundreds of people have died in violence in the province since the insurgency flared in late 2004.

The province has also been hit by attacks blamed on Taliban militants.

Militants blow up gas pipeline in Pakistan, company says - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Flintlock

*Gunmen kill two intelligence agents in SW Pakistan*
Tue Apr 29, 2008 7:51am EDT
QUETTA, Pakistan, April 29 (Reuters) - Gunmen killed two Pakistani intelligence agents in a drive-by shooting in the southwestern town of Khuzdar on Tuesday, police said.

The pair, who worked for the Military Intelligence (MI), were on their way home from their office when they were sprayed with bullets in a bazaar by attackers riding on a motorbike.

Khuzdar is located in Baluchistan, the country's largest but poorest province, where tribal militants have been waging a low-level insurgency for provincial autonomy.

No one claimed responsibility for the attack but Mohammad Zafar, a senior police official in Khuzdar, blamed Baluch militants for the killings.

Pakistan's new coalition government, formed after a general election in Feb. 18, has vowed to open dialogue with Baluch nationalists to resolve the decades-old problem but militants have continued their attacks.

On Saturday a bomb exploded near an office of MI in the town of Dera Bugti, damaging the building.

The intelligence agency has been active in Baluchistan since President Pervez Musharraf, who quit army chief late last year, ordered a military crackdown in late 2005 after being targeted by a rocket attack while visiting the province.

The militants are fighting for greater autonomy and a larger share of the benefits from the province's natural resources.

They target government installations, security forces, gas pipelines, railway tracks and electricity pylons. (Reporting by Gul Yousafzai; Writing by Kamran Haider; Editing by Alex Richardson)

Gunmen kill two intelligence agents in SW Pakistan | Reuters


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Interesting how the attacks have increased in Baluchistan with the new government coming in.

This also coincides with the possible reemergence of Kashmir Freedom fighting groups in Karachi. A possible vacuum in authority and policy as the new government finds its feet, and determines how to proceed.

It must be noted now that the attacks in Balochistan are completely unilateral by the Baloch militants, with Army operations having been at a standstill for the most part since the elections. 

The attacks have also been ethnically motivated and directed at non-combatants in some cases, such as the murder of a university VC, who was originally from Punjab.

It would be interesting to see how the more "nationalist Baluch" Government elected in Baluchistan will address these issues. I can see two possible scenarios:

1. This will result in the Baluch militant groups who have refused to stop fighting being rejected by the non-violent Baluch nationalists, therefore putting even more pressure on them and an eventual restarting of the military op (this time with Baluch nationalist support) that is more effective since it obtains support from the non-violent Sardar's and the people under them.

2. The Baluch nationalist government uses the stepped up violence to push for a complete withdrawal of the military from Balochistan under the pretext of "pacifying" the militants, and then pushes even further for extra-constitutional autonomy as the only solution.


----------



## Flintlock

*Suicide attack kills 10 in northwest Pakistan: officia*l

14 hours ago

ISLAMABAD (AFP) &#8212; A suicide bomber attacked the office of a radical Islamic group in northwest Pakistan on Thursday, killing 10 people and wounding 15 others, a senior security official said.

"The bomber entered the office and blew himself up among dozens of workers of the organisation," the official told AFP.

The bomber targeted the office of Tanzeem Amar Bil-maruf wal Nahi Al-munkar (Organisation for the Promotion of Virtue and Suppression of Vice) in tribal Khyber district near the provincial capital Peshawar.

"It was a suicide attack and occured in a madrassa," local administration official Ghulam Habib told AFP.

Hospital sources in Peshawar said 15 injured were brought to local hospital.

It was the second attack in less than a week after Taliban rebels killed four people including two policemen in a car bombing in the northwestern city of Mardan.

The Mardan attack broke an almost six-week lull in militant attacks in Pakistan which was plagued by a wave of unprecedented violence in the past year that claimed more than 1,000 lives.

An official of the shadowy group also confirmed the attack and said the bomber was a teenager who wanted to kill the head of the group, Haji Namdar, who escaped unhurt.

Local officials said it was the first attack on a pro-Taliban outfit which could be linked to a turf rivalry between rebel groups in the tribal areas of northwest Pakistan, a known hub of Taliban and Al-Qaeda militants.

AFP: Suicide attack kills 10 in northwest Pakistan: official


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

^^^^^ The above news is incorrect. Only 18 people were injured in the suicide bombing.


> *Suicide bomber targets &#8216;vice and virtue&#8217; organisation chief*​
> * Haji Namdar unhurt, at least 18 others injured in attack on Khyber madrassa
> 
> BARA: A suicide bomber blew himself up in a Khyber Agency madrassa on Thursday injuring at least 18 people in a bid apparently aimed at killing the head of a religio-militant organisation, eyewitnesses and security officials said.
> 
> &#8220;I was the target,&#8221; Haji Namdar, chief of the Amar Bil Maroof Wa Nahi Anil Munkar (Promotion of Virtue and Suppression of Vice) organisation, told Daily Times. &#8220;I am safe.&#8221;
> 
> The suicide bomber, aged between 15 and 18, blew himself up as he approached Namdar at the madrassa in Takya, eyewitnesses said.
> 
> One eyewitness, Amin Khan, said the attacker struck after Namdar had finished a sermon and appealed for donations for jihad, AP reported.
> 
> &#8220;As people were handing out their contributions, a boy &#8230; stood up with a pistol in his hand, pretending to offer the weapon as a donation,&#8221; another witness, Mohammad Yaqub, told AFP.
> 
> Only one of three explosives-filled sections of the attacker&#8217;s suicide belt had detonated, Amin Khan told AP.
> 
> &#8220;There would have been much devastation if all the detonators worked,&#8221; said security officials. They also said the dead bomber&#8217;s face was recognisable and &#8220;he looks to be a foreigner&#8221;.
> 
> The injured were rushed to hospitals in Peshawar.
> 
> Namdar said he was not opposed to suicide bombings targeting &#8220;Islam&#8217;s enemy&#8221;, but was opposed to attacks on fellow Muslims.
> 
> He said the attack could be a &#8220;reaction&#8221; to his organisation&#8217;s action against people who attempted to kidnap Mahsud Scouts troops in Kambarkhel this week. &#8220;We expelled those people ... and the same people could be involved in the attack,&#8221; said Namdar. He said his organisation was investigating the attack and &#8220;will move&#8221; against the perpetrators.
> 
> Prime Minister Syed Yousaf Raza Gillani strongly condemned the attack on Thursday, APP reported. He expressed his sympathies with those injured in the attack, and directed authorities concerned to ensure that they receive the best medical treatment. qazi rauf/agencies


Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Interesting how its a Taliban leader who admittedly does not condemn suicide bombings (although directed at "non-Muslims" only - and we know how quickly any opponent becomes a "non-Muslim" for these people) that this attack was directed at.


----------



## Flintlock

*Policeman killed in Pakistan suicide blast*

48 minutes ago

PESHAWAR, Pakistan (AFP) &#8212; A suicide bomber blew himself up near a police check post in northwestern Pakistan early Tuesday, killing a policeman and wounding five others, an officer said.

The attack took place at a check post on the outskirts of Bannu city, local police officer Iftikhar Khan told AFP.

"The bomber came in an auto rickshaw and exploded himself during a search of the vehicle at the check post," Khan said.

A policeman was killed and five others wounded including the rickshaw driver and three policemen, he said.

The suicide bomber was blown to pieces, he added.

AFP: Policeman killed in Pakistan suicide blast


----------



## Flintlock

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> ^^^^^ The above news is incorrect. Only 18 people were injured in the suicide bombing.
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> Interesting how its a Taliban leader who admittedly does not condemn suicide bombings (although directed at "non-Muslims" only - and we know how quickly any opponent becomes a "non-Muslim" for these people) that this attack was directed at.



I don't get it...why are the extremists killing each other? Or was it a targeted assassination by the government?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Stealth Assassin said:


> I don't get it...why are the extremists killing each other? Or was it a targeted assassination by the government?



There isn't much difference between the different Taliban factions when it comes to their interpretation of Islam (very obscurantist) - but there are differences in how they view the State. 

B Mehsud sees no issue in fighting the State and conduct suicide bombings that kill innocents, if he is not given carte Blanche to do as he wants. Haji Omar has been preaching a message that it is unislamic to use suicide bombings against Muslims, and to fight the Pakistan military. As such his message goes against what Mehsud (who is the one suspected of ordering the assassination attempt) wants to do, and casts his actions as "un-Islamic".

The Govt. most likely is neutral to groups such as Haji Omar's and Mangal Bagh's Taliban factions, because they provide a natural counterweight to the TTP, despite the fact that these groups too want to enforce their version of Islam.


----------



## Flintlock

*Pakistan Army soldier beheaded*

Islamabad (PTI): A Pakistan Army soldier was beheaded in the restive North Waziristan tribal region by suspected Taliban militants who put a note on his body saying that he was killed for being a "American spy".

Feroz Khan, who hailed from Mir Ali town of North Waziristan, was kidnapped on April 23 and found dead 15 km east of Miranshah.

"Feroz, member of the Khushali Toorikhel tribe in Mir Ali town, was an American spy and the video of his confession will soon be made available in Miranshah's markets," read the note found on his body.

The body had bullet wounds and the severed head was found lying nearby. Witnesses said the soldier was beheaded by the local Taliban. No group has claimed responsibility for his death.


----------



## Flintlock

*Pakistan Suicide Attack Kills 11 in Tribal Region (Update1) 
*
By Ed Johnson

May 19 (Bloomberg) -- A suicide bomber killed at least 11 people in northwestern Pakistan in an attack aimed at sabotaging peace talks between the government and pro-Taliban militants, local officials said. 

Fourteen people were injured when the bomber blew himself up outside a bakery in the city of Mardan yesterday, the official Associated Press of Pakistan reported, citing North West Frontier Province Chief Minister Amir Haider Khan Hoti. 

Pakistani Taliban militants claimed responsibility for the attack and said it was to avenge a missile strike last week that killed 14 people in the town of Damadola, Agence France-Presse reported, citing spokesman Maulvi Omar. Tribal leaders have said the strike was carried out by an unmanned U.S. drone. The U.S. military hasn't commented. 

The peace talks are aimed at rooting out al-Qaeda fighters from the region bordering Afghanistan and curbing terrorist attacks that left more than 2,000 people dead in Pakistan last year. The policy has raised questions from Bush administration officials, who say previous truces let the Taliban step up attacks on U.S. and NATO troops in neighboring Afghanistan. 

Bush Talks 

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani met yesterday with President George W. Bush at a World Economic Forum conference in Sharm el-Sheikh, Egypt, and said his government is committed to fighting extremism, APP reported. ``We stand by the world in the fight against terrorism,'' Gilani told reporters following hourlong talks with Bush. 

The new government, elected Feb. 18, says it will use a combination of military force and negotiations to curb terrorism and began holding truce talks with the country's most prominent Taliban leader Baitullah Mehsud last month. 

Authorities in North West Frontier Province last month freed militant leader Sufi Muhammad, the founder of a movement that seized control of the northern Swat Valley in October, after he promised to respect government institutions. 

Last week, Pakistani authorities and pro-Taliban militants exchanged dozens of prisoners in North and South Waziristan districts as part of the truce talks with Mehsud, who is demanding the withdrawal of Pakistani troops from the region. 

The army isn't withdrawing from Waziristan, APP cited spokesman Major General Athar Abbas as telling reporters yesterday. Troops are only ``relocating.'' 

To contact the reporter on this story: Ed Johnson in Sydney at ejohnson28@bloomberg.net.


----------



## IceCold

This was expected. US strikes and we suffer. HOwever US does not alone strike as mentioned at quite a few places, the drones take off from within the pakistani terrority, being US is just a coverup story to suppress the public anger. But the point is how are we going to settle the issue between the two sides? Pakistan is getting squandered between the crossfire.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

IceCold said:


> This was expected. US strikes and we suffer. HOwever US does not alone strike as mentioned at quite a few places, the drones take off from within the pakistani terrority, being US is just a coverup story to suppress the public anger. But the point is how are we going to settle the issue between the two sides? Pakistan is getting squandered between the crossfire.



The GoP may pursue whatever track it sees best, but I do not see why there should be any confusion amongst us over what should be done.

The Taliban need to disarm or be destroyed.

The government has laready indicated that it is ready to impose Shariah in these areas. In SWAT the bill is ready - and what has Mullah FM or TTP's response been?

We do not want to give up our weapons, we do not want any interference in our "activities" in the rest of the country (read more Lal Masjid), we want a withdrawal of the Army.

Given the above demands, is there any doubt that these people were never really interested in "shariah"?

Their objective mirrors that of the Afghan Taliban, an eventual takeover of a nation they consider beset with "immorality", and turn it into a "pure Islamic Emirate", no matter how they lie about it and try and couch it in "oh we are merely fighting for our rights against the US, and then the PA".

It is clear that this isn't just about FATA or NATO anymore - it is about controlling Pakistan.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

as hard as it is to admit, I guess I was wrong. I was the one who argued for a peace deal with these militants, in hopes for a reduction in bomb attacks and peace. yet, these hypocrites attack us for their lack of defense and incapability against the US.

why don't they fight who really poses a threat, instead of picking on their own brothers who are willing to make peace with them despite the bloodshed. it's just like i mentioned before, these takfirists are very similar to the khawaarij or the rebels at time of the caliphate of Ali.

likewise they should be isolated and wiped out, just like their predecessors were wiped out before them. they attack and kill innocent civilians because they can't fight head on with the forces. they attack and kill soldiers during ceasefire and when treaties and promises are made.

however, i still do think it's important to note how the us has sabotaged the peace deal by striking villagers with a UAV strike. there was no higher al-qaeda official that was reported to be killed. nonetheless, it still shows the current "democratic" govt.'s ability to not be able to do anything.


----------



## vish

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The GoP may pursue whatever track it sees best, but I do not see why there should be any confusion amongst us over what should be done.
> 
> The Taliban need to disarm or be destroyed.
> 
> The government has laready indicated that it is ready to impose Shariah in these areas. In SWAT the bill is ready - and what has Mullah FM or TTP's response been?
> 
> We do not want to give up our weapons, we do not want any interference in our "activities" in the rest of the country (read more Lal Masjid), we want a withdrawal of the Army.
> 
> Given the above demands, is there any doubt that these people were never really interested in "shariah"?
> 
> Their objective mirrors that of the Afghan Taliban, an eventual takeover of a nation they consider beset with "immorality", and turn it into a "pure Islamic Emirate", no matter how they lie about it and try and couch it in "oh we are merely fighting for our rights against the US, and then the PA".
> 
> It is clear that this isn't just about FATA or NATO anymore - it is about controlling Pakistan.



Im sorry I dont have anything to add here.

AM, well, sir, you just hit the nail in the coffin.


----------



## Kasrkin

Dont worry Mr Agnostic Muslim, politicians and media; these two things you dont need to worry about. I know things might look bad. But no matter what they say or how they show things, most people in Pakistan are not complete traitors, a time will come when they will take responisblity and say no this is wrong and stand against it. As of right now this war is just a political game, a way to score points against Musharraf and the Army. No one realizes it can turn us into Afghanistan and Iraq if we dont show proper will and nationalism.

And even if people stay arrogant and dont consider a war for their country their own war, then there is always the Army, always ready to do what is required for the country while others whine and complain and exploit at the cost of national interest. Our armed forces have the potential to defeat these people, have no doubt and they will InshAllah. But if the politicians and the media help out, its going to be a lot more quicker and a lot less bloody. But the outcome will be the same: Our Victory InshAllah. Because by their very nature these people can not last, particularly in any position of power.


----------



## Always Neutral

Pakistan maybe paying a heavy price for the US presence but atleast it has brought out a well known but well hidden fact that the border areas don't belong to pakistan or afghanistan but to individuals who don't care about anything but their own feudal interests. This is now comming as a suprise to the ordinary Pakistani long fed on Govt. controlled media info.

Regards


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Always Neutral said:


> Pakistan maybe paying a heavy price for the US presence but atleast it has brought out a well known but well hidden fact that the border areas don't belong to pakistan or afghanistan but to individuals who don't care about anything but their own feudal interests. This is now comming as a suprise to the ordinary Pakistani long fed on Govt. controlled media info.
> 
> Regards



You are incorrect about Pakistanis being "misled by Govt. Controlled Media info." Pakistanis have always known that the tribal Areas had their own law, and were fiercely independent. 

While the spread of private electronic media may have been a recent phenomenon, the print media has long pointed out that parts of the _Kabaili Ilaqay_ were a haven for drug smugglers, gun runners and criminals. However most of those vices never had the "in your face" effect that suicide bombings do, and this is why the lawlessness of the region is becoming a focal point of peoples attention now.

The coverage and proliferation of the electronic media does however increase both the "shock value" and dissemination of information.


----------



## Flintlock

*Three killed, two injured in Bajaur blast
*
KHAR: At least four people were killed and another two injured in a bomb blast outside a mosque in the Mamond tehsil of Bajaur Agency on Monday night. The blast occurred as locals were coming out of the mosque after offering Isha prayers. Eyewitnesses said it was a remote-controlled blast and a staff report said it was not yet known who was the target of the explosion. However, Geo News said that it could not be confirmed whether the blast was a remote-controlled blast or a suicide bombing. hasbanullah/daily times monitor

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The GoP may pursue whatever track it sees best, but I do not see why there should be any confusion amongst us over what should be done.
> 
> The Taliban need to disarm or be destroyed.
> 
> The government has laready indicated that it is ready to impose Shariah in these areas. In SWAT the bill is ready - and what has Mullah FM or TTP's response been?
> 
> We do not want to give up our weapons, we do not want any interference in our "activities" in the rest of the country (read more Lal Masjid), we want a withdrawal of the Army.
> 
> Given the above demands, is there any doubt that these people were never really interested in "shariah"?
> 
> Their objective mirrors that of the Afghan Taliban, an eventual takeover of a nation they consider beset with "immorality", and turn it into a "pure Islamic Emirate", no matter how they lie about it and try and couch it in "oh we are merely fighting for our rights against the US, and then the PA".
> 
> It is clear that this isn't just about FATA or NATO anymore - it is about controlling Pakistan.



Rather well analysed.

If I am permitted, I will say the prime concern is the entity of Pakistan being one whole!

Therefore, it is interesting that some gleefully support the terrorists, call them by any name, if you will. 

They (the terrorists) are slowly eating into the innards of territorial jurisdiction of Pakistan (by making area lawless and beyond federal control). The use of Islam by the terrorists is but a smokescreen to fool people and the gullible are fooled because of their misplaced religious affinity. Religion is fine, but if people assume religious pretensions and destroy the country, one wonder if they should be supported, just because the claim that they are the Defender of the Faith!

Defend Faith, but do not kill the people of the Faith or destroy the land where the Faith is practised! If people are not there to enjoy the Faith or a place to practise the Faith, then what is the fight all about?


----------



## IceCold

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The GoP may pursue whatever track it sees best, but I do not see why there should be any confusion amongst us over what should be done.
> 
> The Taliban need to disarm or be destroyed.
> 
> The government has laready indicated that it is ready to impose Shariah in these areas. In SWAT the bill is ready - and what has Mullah FM or TTP's response been?
> 
> We do not want to give up our weapons, we do not want any interference in our "activities" in the rest of the country (read more Lal Masjid), we want a withdrawal of the Army.
> 
> Given the above demands, is there any doubt that these people were never really interested in "shariah"?
> 
> Their objective mirrors that of the Afghan Taliban, an eventual takeover of a nation they consider beset with "immorality", and turn it into a "pure Islamic Emirate", no matter how they lie about it and try and couch it in "oh we are merely fighting for our rights against the US, and then the PA".
> 
> It is clear that this isn't just about FATA or NATO anymore - it is about controlling Pakistan.



I dont think there is any confusion over the disarmament and bringing the area under the rule of law, i guess the confusion is over the method being applied. While with the new governent in place, GOP wants to negotiate and as i was hearing it on the news, some agreement was also reached from both the sides, a missile struck, then what happened, we again started to witness the suecide attacks. There was a programe yesterday on geo, the host was Hamid meer, and his guests were analyst who were all of an opinion that US is the one who has sabotaged almost all of the jirga aggrements being reached, Pakistan while making sure that its terrority should not be used for crossborder violations, should also make sure that its own integrity wont be violated either by the US and for that a hard stance needs to be adopted by the GOP and not the way the PM handled the situation by going there to meet with BUSH.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

IceCold said:


> I dont think there is any confusion over the disarmament and bringing the area under the rule of law, i guess the confusion is over the method being applied. While with the new governent in place, GOP wants to negotiate and as i was hearing it on the news, some agreement was also reached from both the sides, a missile struck, then what happened, we again started to witness the suecide attacks. There was a programe yesterday on geo, the host was Hamid meer, and his guests were analyst who were all of an opinion that US is the one who has sabotaged almost all of the jirga aggrements being reached, Pakistan while making sure that its terrority should not be used for crossborder violations, should also make sure that its own integrity wont be violated either by the US and for that a hard stance needs to be adopted by the GOP and not the way the PM handled the situation by going there to meet with BUSH.



Since the negotiations have begun, infiltration and attacks in Afghanistan have also gone up, and the TTP has quite clearly stated (at this point) that it does not want any restrictions on its "Jihad" in Afghanistan. Why do you expect NATO to merely sit by and watch while these people find sanctuary in FATA, if this strike was carried out by NATO indeed? 

If the Taliban want to continue fighting in Afghanistan, then they need to be prepared to be bombed as well. And since they get their ***** handed to them by NATO, they pick soft targets in Pakistan for their "revenge".

There is no justification for the suicide bombings - the talking heads in Pakistan have their morals out of whack for trying to pin the blame for this on NATO. If a person kills someone who had nothing to do with whatever the person was trying to "avenge", how can anyone defend that individual or shift the blame for that individual's actions?

Also, IIRC, the only agreement we reached with the Taliban was a "ceasefire".


----------



## Flintlock

*Roadside Bomb in Pakistan's Northwest Is 3rd Attack in 3 Days*
By VOA News 
20 May 2008	

Pakistani police say a roadside bomb has wounded at least 10 people in the northwest, the third attack in the region in as many days.

Police say the bomb appeared to be attached to a bicycle when it exploded near a military truck Tuesday in the town of Kohat in North West Frontier Province.

At least six paramilitary men were among the wounded. Kohat is a major base for Pakistani troops fighting Taliban militants in the tribal areas bordering Afghanistan.

Pakistani police officer stands at site of suicide bombing in Mardan, 18 May 2008

The bombing was the third in three days. On Monday, three people were killed when a bomb exploded in Bajaur tribal region. On Sunday, a suicide bomber killed 13 people outside a military base in the northwestern town of Mardan. 

The new government that took office in March has decided to negotiate with Pakistani Taliban militants in the region. Attacks have continued despite a ceasefire called by their leader, Baitullah Mehsud, thought to have masterminded the assassination of former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto. 

Some information for this report was provided by AFP, AP and Reuters

VOA News - Roadside Bomb in Pakistan&#39;s Northwest Is 3rd Attack in 3 Days


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

My personal opinion is that a terrorist is a terrorist, no matter how high a moral stand that terrorist organisation takes.

At the same time, if one has observed the terrorist organisations the world over, they sue for peace with false pretence and then they reorganise during the lull and return with vengeance.

It is no use bargaining with them unless you wish to donate your country to them on a platter!

It is only when the country unites, irrespective of religious fervour or differences, then and then only can the terrorists be given a bloody nose!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Salim said:


> It is only when the country unites, irrespective of religious fervour or differences, then and then only can the terrorists be given a bloody nose!



Unfortunately it seems that Pakistan will have to go through the motions of negotiating with the Taliban, and get many bloody noses, before Pakistanis realize that negotiations have not worked, either under Musharraf or the civilian GoP.

The talking heads probably realize this, hence the hysterical attempts to blame NATO for "sabotaging" the talks, so long as the "Muslim brothers" come out looking good.


----------



## Flintlock

*Police: Roadside bombs kill 3 in Pakistan*

By RIAZ KHAN &#8211; 2 hours ago

PESHAWAR, Pakistan (AP) &#8212; Separate roadside bomb attacks in Pakistan's volatile northwest Saturday killed three people, including a local police chief, a senior police official said.

The first attack happened in Bara, a town 10 miles east of Peshawar, when a roadside bomb exploded near a civilian vehicle, killing one person and wounding three others, the official Ata Ullah said.

About two hours later, another bomb struck a vehicle in Peshawar that was carrying local police chief Khaista Khan, killing him and his driver. Two policemen were wounded the attack, he said.

Ullah did not give any further details, saying only that people were investigating.

Peshawar is the capital of Pakistan's restive North West Frontier Province bordering Afghanistan, where pro-Taliban militants often target security forces.

However, Pakistan's new coalition government has been offering peace to militants who renounce violence in an attempt to end a wave of bombings that killed hundred of people and shook Pakistan over the past year.

On Wednesday, authorities signed a peace deal with militants operating in Swat, a former tourist destination in the northwest province located about 105 miles from Peshawar.

Officials say under this deal the militants had agreed to respect the government's authority, stop suicide and bomb attacks in future and hand over any foreign militants in their areas.

In return, the government has promised to release an unspecified number of militants detained during recent military operation in Swat and make limited concessions on the demands of the hardline cleric, Maulana Fazlullah, for the imposition of Islamic law in the region.

The Associated Press: Police: Roadside bombs kill 3 in Pakistan


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Such horrendous acts will continue so long as there are sympathisers and apologists for these terrorists.

These chaps should be nabbed and jailed for life!


----------



## Flintlock

*Blast kills three in Pakistan's northwest*
Sat May 31, 2008 7:25pm IST

PESHAWAR (Reuters) - An explosion near a roadside bazaar in the Mohmand tribal region of northwest Pakistan killed at least three people on Saturday, a witness said.

A local government official said the blast occurred as a car approached from the direction of Bajaur, a neighbouring tribal area where a suspected U.S. drone aircraft attack killed 18 people including foreign militants earlier this month.

Both Bajaur and Mohmand border Afghanistan.

Blast kills three in Pakistan's northwest | Reuters


----------



## Flintlock

*Four killed by bomb at Danish mission in Pakistan*
Mon Jun 2, 2008 1:58pm IST

ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - A bomb went off outside the Danish embassy in the Pakistani capital on Monday killing at least four people and wounding several, officials said.

The blast destroyed the embassy gate and damaged the building and vehicles in the compound in the up-market district of Islamabad where other missions and diplomats houses are located.

"Four people have been killed, there are no foreigners among them," said a security official at the scene.

"It seems it was a car bomb," said the official, who declined to be identified.

The blast left a crater about three feet deep on the road outside the mission.

Reuters correspondent Kamran Haider said he saw one body was just inside the gate of the embassy and two were outside.

Television pictures showed considerable damage to the mission and nearby buildings and vehicles. One of the dead appeared to be a Pakistani guard.

Danish newspapers infuriated Muslims around the world when they published cartoons of the Prophet Mohammad in late 2005.

The cartoons, considered blasphemous by Muslims, sparked deadly protests in 2006 that included attacks on Danish missions.

Denmark also has nearly 700 troops with a NATO-led force battling the Taliban in Afghanistan.


----------



## PakForce Unlimited

*Blast by Pakistan Danish embassy *​
*At least eight people have been killed in a car bomb attack near the Danish embassy in the Pakistani capital Islamabad*, according to reports. 
*More than a dozen people were wounded*. An embassy worker was among those killed, but no Danish citizens died, said the Danish government. 
The embassy building and several vehicles outside, were damaged. 

*It was not clear who carried out the attack, as Pakistan's main militant group recently declared a ceasefire.
Pakistan's top Taleban warlord Baitullah Mehsud is in peace talks with the authorities in an attempt to end fighting in the country's north-west.*

The BBC's Barbara Plett in Islamabad says suspicion has fallen on al-Qaeda, as a video released by the network in recent weeks denounced the cartoons. 
Correspondents say there has been a relative lull in violence since a new civilian coalition government took power two months ago. 

Danish Foreign Minister Per Stig Moeller said the attack was "totally unacceptable". 
"I of course condemn this attack. It is terrible that terrorists commit such acts," he told Danish TV. 

Some Danish embassies around the world have been threatened since a cartoon depicting the Prophet Muhammad was reprinted in Danish newspapers in February. 
The cartoons, deemed offensive to Islam, led to worldwide protests when they were first printed in September 2005. 
Denmark also has 700 troops fighting the Taleban in neighbouring Afghanistan. 
The attack was the first in Islamabad since a 15 March attack on an Italian restaurant frequented by foreigners killed a Turkish woman and wounded 10 other foreigners. 

*'Immense pressure' *

The Danish embassy is located outside the main embassy district, but security there has nonetheless been tight since the cartoon reprint and most foreign staff have been moved out. 

Aftermath of the blast near the Danish embassy 

Security has now been further tightened at all government and other key buildings in the city. 

Norway closed its embassy following the blast. 

Our correspondent says it is alarming for many that the bomber got so close to the Danish embassy. 

The attacker drove onto a small patch of road between the embassy and an office building at around midday local time (0600GMT). 
The car's engine was found a few metres (yards) from the crater. Part of the embassy wall was damaged, as was a building housing offices of a UN-funded non-governmental organisation. 

Asim Mukhtar, who works near the site of the blast, told the BBC that the air pressure there was "immense". 
"It was like I was stuck between two speeding cars or between two moving trains. My door which was half-open slammed shut. Everything moved," he said. 
"We ran to the roof and saw some black smoke rising. After one minute we heard the sounds of ambulances¿"

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=139&i=danishart1212398999aamiyv9.jpg​
Link: BBC NEWS | South Asia | Blast by Pakistan Danish embassy
Photo: Aamir Qureshi\Scanpix

___
The norwegian embassy also got damaged and evacuated and it is located some distance away. The blast must have been immense. 
May those eight people rest in peace.


----------



## fatman17

The News International - No. 1 English Newspaper from Pakistan - Thursday, June 05, 2008

66&#37; prisoners &#8216;picked up from Pakistan&#8217; 

By Saadia Khalid 

6/5/2008 

*As many as 66 per cent of the prisoners in Guantanamo Bay were picked up from Pakistan during last six years in exchange of millions of dollars accepted by President Musharraf.*

This was revealed by United Kingdom (UK) Legal Director Zachary Katznelson while delivering a lecture on &#8216;Forgotten prisoners of Guantanamo Bay&#8217;, organised by Institute of Policy Studies (IPS) on Wednesday.

Zachary said that it was the President Musharraf who sold the innocent people of his country without proving any charge against them. &#8220;Not a single charge has been proved against these prisoners till now,&#8221; he said.

He said that 20 per cent of the prisoners were handed over by the Afghanistan government while rest of 14 per cent were handed over by other countries. &#8220;Not a single trial had been conducted since the opening of Guantanamo Bay in 2002,&#8221; he said.

Zachary said that the prisoners housed in Guantanamo Bay were living in miserable conditions where they were not allowed to meet or contact their families through telephones.

He displayed the photographs of various camps of Guantanamo Bay where the United States (US) abandoned all human values and legal rights. The six camps were no larger than an area of 2x3 metres and the ventilation system was nowhere.

He also displayed the pictures of a cell made up of the iron walls, iron ceiling and iron floor. &#8220;The officials turn the air-conditioning on when they intend to torture some prisoner which led to decrease in mercury up to the minus degrees,&#8221; he said.

The pictures of recreational cages at Guantanamo Bay were also displayed in which the prisoners were allowed to visit for two hours in a day while for the rest of 22 hours they have to spend in the camp.&#8221; The so-called recreational cages are also built in a way that hardly any light or air comes in,&#8221; he added.

Zachary also pointed out various techniques used for torturing the prisoners to make them accept the crime that they had never committed. &#8220;One of the barbarous techniques for torture is water pouring, in which the prisoner is left with no choice than to admit that he had committed some crime as his lungs are filed up with water,&#8221; he said.

He said that four prisoners had been died during last six years, which the CIA officials termed as suicide while one Abdur Razaq said to have a natural death. He further added that no compensation had been given to the prisoners&#8217; families who died during imprisonment or had been released. &#8220;President Bush is not acting as a public representative or a president but acting as if he is a god,&#8221; he said.

He said that the citizens of US have high hopes with Obama as he himself said that the prisoners at Guantanamo Bay would be released immediately.

He said majority of Pakistani prisoners at Guantanamo Bay were innocent. He quoted the case of Mohammad Paracha who had been arrested in 2003 from Bangkok by the CIA officials.

&#8220;They alleged that Paracha had a talk with Usama Bin Laden during 2001 but in fact he is an innocent man who was running his business of import and export in Bangkok. Some officials from Pakistan Ministry of Interior met Paracha and concluded that he was neither a terrorist nor a threat to Pakistan and America,&#8221; he said.

Zachary said that Foreign Minister of Pakistan would be going to America for the release of Paracha in the coming days. &#8220;The negotiations between Pakistan and America should not be confined to the release of Paracha but the other six innocent prisoners including Mjid Khan, Umar Baloch, Khalid Sheikh, Abdur Rahim Rabbani and Mohammad Rabanni,&#8221; he said.

He said that the CIA officials were not in favour of following any rule regarding the human rights or the rights of prisoners and claimed that the terrorist did not deserve any relief in this regard. &#8220;The officials put forward the point that if terrorist are not following any rules then why the investigating agencies should follow them,&#8221; he said.

On the occasion Professor Khalid Rehman said that anyone who kills innocent civilian was a criminal whether it was an individual, group or a state. &#8220;It is because of the incapability of present rulers who for their vested interests handed over the innocent people of their country,&#8221; he said.

Rehman said that currently there were 3,000 missing persons in Pakistan and it was a time to launch a concrete investigation on this particular issue. &#8220;It is a wake up call for us to raise our voices against the exploitation of innocent prisoners at Guantanamo Bay,&#8221; he said.


----------



## niaz

Look at all those released from Guantanamo prison; such as Baitullah Mahsood. Are they not die hard extremists? What most of these were doing in Afghanistan any way if not fighting for the Taliban, worst extremists and terrorists ever. 

Have we forgotton what evil Lashkar Jhangvi activists petpetrated in the name of religion on innocent Pakistanis? All of these criminals were finding haven in the Taliban Afghanistan. They killed someone known to me personally; Shaukat Mirza, MD of PSO, just because he was a Shia. Believe me he was a very moderate Shia if that!! IMO all those in that infamous prison deserve to be there and I hope they die there. If they ever return they will make Pakistan worse than hell by their extremist actions.

I quote the following from Daily News of today.


Evil in our midst 
Thursday, June 05, 2008

While curbing growing intolerance was one of the promises made by President Pervez Musharraf soon after he came to office and on many occasions afterwards, today, over eight years on we find ourselves living in a society within which extremists have taken control of more and more facets of life. The bomb attack on a girls' school near Mardan and at least two separate attacks on CD shops in the same area within the past few days are the latest evidence of this. It may be noted that till now, educational institutions for women in Mardan had not been targeted. The latest instances go to show the evil in our midst is expanding. The same holds true in the case of the threats made to cinemas in Peshawar. Extremists who, in the past with the connivance of the former MMA government, have already cracked down on music in the city and forced out scores of musicians from the province, are now apparently out to crack down on the dwindling sources of entertainment still available to people.

Taken alone, each of these incidents may seem relatively minor. Seen as a whole, the picture that emerges is no a pretty one. Apart from the numerous attacks on girls' schools in northern areas, attempts to stop musical or theatrical functions at educational institutions have been periodically reported from major cities. Books as innocuous as Bronte's 'Jane Eyre' remain a source of controversy at some centres of higher learning and women in many places have reported warnings delivered to them to cover their heads or dress 'appropriately'. The actions of the Jamia Hafsa brigades in Islamabad last year are a reminder of how dangerous such vigilantism, fuelled by misguided religious fervour, can be.

But, as we approach the anniversary of the operation on the Jamia Hafsa, we seem to have already forgotten about the need to act against the extremism being bred everywhere. While, on the surface, there has been some improvement since the days of Ziaul Haq, when even actresses shown arising from slumber in PTV dramas did so with their dupattas neatly draped over their heads, the seminaries dotted everywhere in our country continue to produce dangerous zealots. Even mainstream school curriculums, with the gender stereotypical roles assigned to women and the failure to mainstream non-Muslim citizens, play a part in strengthening this mindset of intolerance.

If the attacks in the north are to be stopped, and the vibrant, diverse society Pakistan once was recreated, a holistic policy needs to be adapted. This must cover many facets of life, ranging from education to the media. Our policy makers must remember there is no time left to lose. The failure by President Musharraf to keep his promise on this issue has created many difficulties. They must not be allowed to grow over the coming years. 

Evil in our midst

There are so many forces at work bent upon destroying Pakistan and my naive country men are being seduced by the Taliban sympathizers such as Saadia Khalid. The cancer of extremism started by the evil Zia and his cronies is now eating away at Pakistan's fabric and the simpleton citizens are happy about it. Must we destroy our beloved country for the sake of these evil men wearing religous garb.


----------



## niaz

An article published in today's Dawn. The facts are well known and repeated elsewhere, nevertheless, it is a summary of what is happening. 



Terrorism&#8217;s perspectives

By Rifaat Hamid Ghani


THERE are two aspects to terrorism and Pakistan. First the phenomenon inside Pakistan itself hitting state and society; and then the western conception of Pakistan as adjunct to the Al Qaeda brand of terrorism that declaredly threatens their world.

The one has Pakistan a victim and the other has it a possible facilitator because segments of the population may be sympathetic, particularly to Afghanistan&#8217;s routed Taliban.

Both America and Pakistan would agree there is some kind of confluence in the waging of the war on terror and the terrorism that Pakistan itself experiences, but they inter-relate cause and effect differently. A terrorist act is as much an outcome of political opinion and experience as of religious and cultural outlook. The terrorist&#8217;s mode for violence is dictated by weakness. As well as a stratified cross-permeated historical narrative, geography and demography are important factors in terrorism and Pakistan.

The NWFP&#8217;s tribal belt is federally administered (Fata) and shares ethnicities with Afghanistan. That stubbornly undefined border has a tradition of illegal traffic and smuggling as well as of inviolable sanctuary and refuge. Since Pakhtuns also inhabit the valleys and plains of Federal Pakistan&#8217;s Sarhad province, that ethnicity is not confined to Fata. It brands provincial politics.

In Karachi, the Pakhtun labour force constitutes a large presence. And there are Afghan refugees &#8212; Pakhtuns and non-Pakhtun &#8212; dotting Balochistan, Sindh and major cities; some living as virtually settled migrants, in conditions that range from affluence to destitution. Because of Pakistan&#8217;s contiguity with Afghanistan, the dislocation of Afghans from war zones seeking asylum as refugees or fugitives would affect Pakistan directly, whether or not it was a partner in America&#8217;s war on terror.

America has had two separate ideological engagements &#8212; less than two decades apart &#8212; in Afghanistan. Pakistan&#8217;s presidents (military dictators in both cases) quite eagerly involved themselves and the country with both efforts. The first engagement was against the &#8216;godless&#8217; USSR&#8217;s intrusion into Afghanistan. America found the Muslim jihadist concept a useful tool; and Pakistan&#8217;s semi-official facilitation of the Mujahideen was much facilitated by the US. When the Soviet Union withdrew its troops from Afghanistan, America also withdrew from proxy engagement. At that stage, it did not matter how the Afghans resolved their contradictions in the evolving civil war.

Pakistan sought to gain &#8216;strategic depth&#8217; and rather foolishly fancied itself in the role of kingmaker amid conflicting factions. Inevitably, this alienated tranches of the Afghan population. In NWFP where nationalist, secular elements compete with an obscurantist clerical stream, political sentiment was from the outset sharply divided about involvement in Afghan affairs. When the now notorious Taliban established some kind of writ over most of Afghanistan, Pakistan pinned hopes of strategic depth on them.There is some assuming the government (Benazir Bhutto was in her second tenure as prime minister) gave encouragement if not quite sponsorship to the fledgling Taliban movement. To this day, Pakistanis do not know where the truth lies. Pakistanis believe US officialdom possesses some of the facts. Yet, so murky has the Afghan context become configuring the current triangle, American commentary and disclosure are suspect.

However, one thing is indisputable. Well before the Taliban emerged, Pakistan, thanks to its clumsy Afghan policy, had earned enemies within neighbouring Afghanistan and generated grudges within its own NWFP. Favouring Pakhtun ethnicity among Mujahideen factions alienated other Afghan ethnicities. By siding with the Taliban, powerful warlords gave progressive secular Afghans cause for double rancour. Eventually, when camps closed at UN direction, even returning refugees left feeling hostile about losing shelter!

In its first engagement, America impacted Afghanistan befriending the tribesmen&#8217;s mores and rejecting foreign troops on their soil. The second time the US was the invader and the tribesmen were the enemy. Osama had sanctuary with the Taliban who refused to give him up to the US, though they were less reluctant to negotiate handing him over to intermediaries. This possibility was not pursued.

In the Cold War perspective, America used the jihadist mindset deliberately and dispassionately. Its recoil was visceral post 9/11, originating in fear of Muslim fundamentalism perceived as irradiating terrorism. The Mujahid America had encouraged Pakistan&#8217;s establishment to link up with was now the jihadist they had to smoke out.

The American-led global alliance pulverised Taliban resistance along with the hills and caves of Tora Bora and much else in &#8216;collateral damage&#8217;. But Osama eluded them. Eventually, they installed what may be called a puppet regime, for their troops are not yet able to withdraw. To ordinary Pakistanis, America&#8217;s Afghan role now seems quasi-suzerain.

But the war on terror goes on and Pakistan comes under more and more pressure &#8212; internationally for not doing enough and nationally for not protecting its citizens&#8217; lives and property from Nato incursions. There is contempt of the macho tribal warrior sort for a government that lacks autonomy and anger with the American bully. But anti-Americanism is not restricted to chauvinist fundamentalist mindsets.

Pakistan&#8217;s progressives are exacerbated by the world&#8217;s foremost democratic power actively supporting its military ruler. The US role in procuring his deal with Ms Bhutto offers a disconcerting parallel to the ISI role in politics! On another plane, many secularists reject a global corporate culture.

Why assume orthodox tribal Muslims or urbanised defendants of madressah schooling are pro-terrorist? This is not to deny that a resurgent Islamism is entwined with the war on terror; and religion is deeply entwined with Pakistan&#8217;s own saga of violent clandestine politicking. But those manipulations favour vested interests.

The demands of America&#8217;s first Afghan engagement were coincident with sanitising and stabilising General Zia&#8217;s usurpation. Zulfikar Ali Bhutto whom he overthrew had been contending with a massive wave of protest at electoral rigging.

General Zia exploited the context to create an opposition between the workings of parliamentary democracy and egalitarian Islam. Dissent was branded un-Islamic and democracy a secular value. He extended a clerically-led party base through expanding the maulvi&#8217;s social scope &#8212; rather as General Musharraf used the PML-Q and the doctrine of enlightened moderation.

In the war on terror, America, too, finds an innate opposition between democratic pluralities and &#8216;Islamic&#8217; exclusivity. Local hostility to pre-emptive interventionism or cultural makeovers in America-moulded matrices is confounded with xenophobia and fanaticism.

If such Muslim reaction is halfway to terrorism, the American attitude is halfway to an invitation. And the question still remains: why should the quite kosher local democratic aspirations be over-ridden? No elected Pakistan government, whatever its hue, would support terrorism.

It should not be that hard for Nato or the western public to understand that Pakistan&#8217;s citizens are both bewildered by and resentful of strikes as at Damadola. The one thing Pakistan does not lack is an institutionalised military machine. If the US thinks this machine is no longer monolithic and has ominous dualities, territorial violations and fiats on the ambit of dialogue with Fata elders only make Pakistan&#8217;s government lose face and reinforce rather than weaken the subconscious grounds for Al Qaeda mindsets.

Unimpassioned Pakistanis apprehend America and Pakistan&#8217;s consciously distorted projection of Talibanism; as well as some genuine blunders in handling fundamentalism in and around Afghanistan aggravate sectarian violence and terrorism. Quite as much as Pakistan needs to keep religion clear of politics, America needs to keep clear a separating boundary between the war on terror and a Pax Americana.

DAWN - Opinion; June 09, 2008


----------



## fatman17

so the question posed is where do we draw the line? or i am afraid its too late!


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

fatman17 said:


> so the question posed is where do we draw the line? or i am afraid its too late!



Depends on what the goals are I suppose.

How do we get most Pakistanis to understand that "peace deals" do not work?

I would argue by allowing a "democratically elected government" to go through the whole charade of these "deals", and then watching them fall apart and the violence start all over again.

The problem here is that if the militants actually back off on their anti-state activities within Pakistan (which so far they haven't done, with schools, businesses and the occasional SF personnel still being attacked) then Pakistanis will see the peace deals as "working". 

However the militants have blatantly refused to cease attacks on NATO and Afghan forces across the Durand line, so those attacks would continue and eventually invite retaliation from NATO (drone attacks etc.). The Taliban would then do what they have always done, and start attacking Pakistani targets again, and people will blame the US for "breaking the accords", rather than the Taliban, so we will have achieved nothing, while the Taliban will most likely have strengthened domestically (they are not going to be fighting NATO without stockpiling weapons and explosives and training camps).

Of course if the government is smart then it will hopefull highlight every incident of the Taliban's violation of the peace deals (which occur everyday as we speak) and build up public sentiment against the Taliban so that military action can be taken with public support.

All of this ignores what the policy makers might be juggling in terms of their perceptions of US/NATO commitment to staying in Afghanistan and US/NATO force levels in Afghanistan, and as Muse mentioned somewhere, the lack of US interest in helping adress any of Pakistan's strategic concerns in the region.

The US does not want to upset the Afghan apple cart led by Karzai by putting pressure on the Afghan government to move on certain issues, but on the other hand there seems to be the expectation that Pakistan should care nought for its own complexities and "ensure US interests are catered to".

Pakistan may be biding time until the new adminsitration takes charge.


----------



## micheel george

Terrorism in Pakistan has been prevalent since the 1980s mostly by due to the Soviet-Afghan War.The war brought numerous fighters from all over the world to South Asia in the name of jihad, often financed by the United States or Saudi Arabia.
There are three terrorism groups namely Lashkae-e-omar, Lashkae-e-Toiba,Sipah-e-Sahaba-pakistan.

-------------
micheel george
social media marketing


----------



## blain2

*US told not to back terrorism against Pakistan
*



Tuesday, August 05, 2008

By Kamran Khan

KARACHI: Pakistan has complained to the United States military leadership and the Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) that Washingtons policy towards terrorism in Pakistan was inconsistent with Americas declared commitment to the war against terror.

*Impeccable official sources have said that strong evidence and circumstantial evidence of American acquiescence to terrorism inside Pakistan was outlined by President Pervez Musharraf, Chief of Army Staff General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani and Director General Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) Lt. Gen. Nadeem Taj in their separate meetings with US Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Admiral Michael Mullen and CIA Deputy Director Stephen R Kappes on July 12 in Rawalpindi.*

The visit by the senior US military official along with the CIA deputy director  carrying what were seen as India-influenced intelligence inputs  hardened the resolve of Pakistanís security establishment to keep supreme Pakistans national security interest even if it meant straining ties with the US and Nato.

*A senior official with direct knowledge of these meetings said that Pakistans military leadership and the president asked the American visitors not to distinguish between a terrorist for the United States and Afghanistan and a terrorist for Pakistan.

For reasons best known to Langley, the CIA headquarters, as well as the Pentagon, Pakistani officials say the Americans were not interested in disrupting the Kabul-based fountainhead of terrorism in Balochistan nor do they want to allocate the marvellous predator resource to neutralise the kingpin of suicide bombings against the Pakistani military establishment now hiding near the Pak-Afghan border.*

In the strongest evidence-based confrontation with the American security establishment since the two countries established their post-9/11 strategic alliance, Pakistani officials proved Brahamdagh Bugtis presence in Afghan intelligence safe houses in Kabul, his photographed visits to New Delhi and his orders for terrorism in Balochistan.

The top US military commander and the CIA official were also asked why the CIA-run predator and the US military did not swing into action when they were provided the exact location of Baitullah Mehsud, Pakistans enemy number one and the mastermind of almost every suicide operation against the Pakistan Army and the ISI since June 2006.

One such precise piece of information was made available to the CIA on May 24 when Baitullah Mehsud drove to a remote South Waziristan mountain post in his Toyota Land Cruiser to address the press and returned back to his safe abode. The United States military has the capacity to direct a missile to a precise location at very short notice as it has done close to 20 times in the last few years to hit al-Qaeda targets inside Pakistan.

Pakistani official have long been intrigued by the presence of highly encrypted communications gear with Baitullah Mehsud. This communication gear enables him to collect real-time information on Pakistani troop movement from an unidentified foreign source without being intercepted by Pakistani intelligence.

Admiral Mullen and the CIA official were in Pakistan on an unannounced visit on July 12 to show what the US media claimed was evidence of the ISIs ties toTaliban commander Maulana Sirajuddin Haqqani and the alleged involvement of Pakistani agents in the bombing of the Indian embassy in Kabul.

Pakistani military leaders rubbished the American information and evidence on the Kabul bombing but provided some rationale for keeping a window open with Haqqani, just as the British government had decided to open talks with some Taliban leaders in southern Afghanistan last year.

Before opening new channels of communication with the Taliban in Helmand province in March this year, the British and Nato forces were talking to leading Taliban leaders throughMichael Semple, the acting head of the European Union mission to Afghanistan, and Mervyn Patterson, a senior UN official, before their unprecedented expulsion from Afghanistan by the Karzai governmentin January this year.

The American visitors were also told that the government of Pakistan had to seek the help of Taliban commanders such as Sirajuddin Haqqani for the release of its kidnapped ambassador Tariquddin Aziz, after the US-backed Karzai administration failed to secure Azizs release from his captors in Afghanistan.

Admiral Mullen and Kappes were both provided information about the activities of the Indian consulates in Kandahar and Jalalabad and were asked how the CIA does not know that both Indian consulates are manned by Indian Intelligence who plot against Pakistan round the clock.

 We wanted to know when our American friends would get interested in tracking down the terrorists responsible for hundreds of suicide bombings in Pakistan and those playing havoc with our natural resources in Balochistan while sitting in Kabul and Delhi,, an official described the Pakistani mood during the July 12 meetings.

Throughout their meetings, the Americans were told that Pakistan would like to continue as an active partner in the war against terror and at no cost would it allow its land to be used by our people to plot terror against Afghanistan or India . However, Pakistan would naturally want the United States, India and Afghanistan to refrain from supporting Pakistani terrorists.

*Pakistani officials have said that the current trust deficit between the Pakistani and US security establishment is not serious enough to lead to a collapse , but the element of suspicion is very high, more so because of the CIAs decision to publicise the confidential exchange of information with Pakistan and to use its leverage with the new government to try to arm-twist the Army and the ISI.*

The Pakistani security establishment, officials said, want a fresh round of strategic dialogue with their counterparts in the US, essentially to prioritise the objectives and terrorist targets in the war against terror, keeping in mind the serious national security interests of the allies.


----------



## Flintlock

9 killed in bomb blast in northwestern Pakistan

By RIAZ KHAN  2 hours ago

PESHAWAR, Pakistan (AP)  Suspected militants bombed a bus carrying prisoners in northwest Pakistan on Thursday, killing at least nine people as fighting between security forces and extremists flared across the country's tribal belt.

The powerful blast left a massive crater in the middle of a bridge in Bannu and left the burnt-out vehicle completely mangled.

The fresh violence came just over a week after longtime U.S. ally Pervez Musharraf resigned as president, triggering a scramble for power that collapsed Pakistan's governing coalition.

The party long led by slain former Prime Minister Bena zir Bhutto is now in a position to dominate the government and it is toughening its stance against Islamist extremists.

The Pakistani Taliban, meanwhile, are becoming increasingly bold, claiming responsibility for a wave of suicide bombings and gun attacks.

No one immediately claimed responsibility for the attack Thursday, though police said militants were the likely culprit. It happened as a bus carrying prisoners crossed a bridge in Bannu, a town in the North West Frontier Province, said Waqas Ahmad, an area police chief.

The dead included police officers and prisoners, said Jalil Khan, another police official. But he could not provide an exact breakdown.

Hours earlier, security forces drove off a Taliban attack on a fort and pounded another band of militants holed up in a health center, officials said Wednesday as fighting spread to new areas in the tribal belt along the Afghan border.

As many as 49 insurgents were reported killed in separate attacks.

Pakistan's 5-month-old government initially sought to calm militant violence by holding peace talks.

But the initiatives have borne little fruit, and U.S. officials have been pressing for tougher action against insurgent groups blamed for rising violence across the border in Afghanistan and in cities further inland.

Associated Press writers Zarar Khan in Islamabad, Ishtiaq Mehsud in Dera Ismail Khan and Ashraf Khan in Karachi contributed to this report.


----------



## Shoaib_Sham

A.Rahman said:


> *Pakistan bomb kills elite troops*
> 
> At least 15 soldiers have been killed in a suspected suicide bombing at an army base south of the Pakistani capital, Islamabad.
> 
> Most of the victims were officers from an elite counter-terrorism force, the Special Services Group, a military spokesman said.
> 
> Violence has soared in Pakistan since troops ousted radical Islamists from Islamabad's Red Mosque in July.
> 
> Troops based at the barracks were part of the raid against the mosque.
> 
> Chief military spokesman Gen Waheed Arshad said 11 soldiers were wounded in the blast, six seriously.
> 
> He could not confirm whether any of the victims were involved in the Red Mosque raid.
> 
> "The commandos were taking dinner in their mess at Tarbela town when a suspected suicide bomber blew himself up at its gate," a security official told Agence France Presse news agency.
> 
> Last week twin suicide bombings killed several intelligence officers in the main garrison town of Rawalpindi.
> 
> The BBC's Barbara Plett in Islamabad says this latest attack suggests that militants are no longer targeting simply the army but the army's elite officer corps.
> 
> Border fighting
> 
> Earlier there was heavy fighting between Pakistani troops and pro-Taleban militants near the Afghan border which left dozens dead, both sides say.
> 
> The army says it has killed up to 70 militants. The rebels say twice that number of troops are dead. Neither claim can be independently verified.
> 
> The latest fighting coincides with a visit to Pakistan by the American deputy secretary of state, John Negroponte.
> 
> The United States is pressing Pakistan to take stronger action against Taleban and al-Qaeda militants operating from its border areas.
> 
> In talks with Mr Negroponte, President Musharraf said Pakistan's commitment to fighting the militants should never be doubted.




This was an incident of one of its own kind. Hitting the Special Forces group in an Army mess. Some say this was the same SSG squad who participated in the LM operation. I was really wondering that if security/intelligence forces have caught the perpetrators behind this or atleast have they got clues of possible hands behind this attack?
I think this attack was very significant in terms of the message it delivered.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Terrorism has left psychological scars on military, civilians alike*

August 31, 2008
ISLAMABAD: The government will support setting up of a modern psychotrauma research centre to deal with the psychological effects of terrorist attacks, Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said on Saturday. 

Inaugurating the first international conference on psychotrauma, the premier said we will ensure the implementation of the Plan of Action as proposed by the conference to deal with the serious issue. The people of Pakistan have been traumatised by some of the worst terrorist attacks in the history. 

However the nation has the resilience and the courage to stand up to such challenges, Gilani told the participants of the conference titled, Trauma in the changing world; challenges and opportunities. Gilani said the Pakistan Army was at the forefront in the war against terrorism and was confronting this trauma daily. app


----------



## RabzonKhan

Karzai, take back your refugees! 

Pakistan has been hosting about 2.5 million Afghan refugees for three decades despite economic and security burdens on its society. We have had enough, its about time all of them must be repatriated without any further delay. Its a known fact that Taliban and AQ recruit many of them for terrorism inside Afghanistan and Pakistan. 


*Second Editorial: What is the ANP government doing about terrorism?*

September 08, 2008. At least 30 people were killed and 70 wounded by a teen-aged suicide-bomber at the Zangli checkpost 20 km from Peshawar on the road to Kohat. Seven policemen present at the checkpost were among the killed. *Peshawar is now vulnerable to the Taliban because the MMA government allowed some very important cities like Kohat, Hangu and Darra Adam Khel to be dominated by the Taliban and Al Qaeda. The last time we went looking for the Afghan refugees in the camps in order to repatriate them, none were found there. But we didnt have far to look. They are all ensconced around the road going from Peshawar to Kohat and onwards to Hangu and Kurram Agency. These settled areas are now our strategic soft underbelly.*

The massacres in Kurram Agency have seen regular trickles of Shia migration. Over the years, cities like Thal, Hangu and Kohat have developed significant pockets of Shia population. *But this area is also the target of the Afghan refugees who have leaked out of the Afghan refugee camps and dont plan on going home because being a part of the Al Qaeda fighting machine is more lucrative. They take the identity of Taliban and do a lot of Shia-killing on the side.* Informally named ghetto Shiagarh is an obvious target, located just 10 miles from Kohat going to the city of Hangu. The local administration takes orders from rich citizens serving Al Qaeda, last seen during the siege of Lal Masjid in Islamabad. These districts are now challenging Peshawar. What is the ANP government doing about it? *


----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistan police arrest would-be teen suicide bomber 
Agencies
Published: September 08, 2008, 10:01

Islamabad: A 16-year-old boy wearing a suicide-bomber jacket and carrying a hand grenade was arrested Monday in an army-controlled area in Pakistan's troubled northwest, police said. 

Senior police officer Akhtar Ali Shah said the youth was taken into custody on Monday morning at a military cantonment, about 30 miles (45 kilometers) east of Peshawar, the site of a suicide bombing Saturday that killed 35 people. 

"Swift action by the police yielded the arrest of the boy, who was brought into the cantonment area by accomplices who are being traced," Shah said. 

He said the boy was being interrogated by a joint team of senior investigators from the police and security agencies. 

He would not speculate on the possible target but said the army's supply corps is located in the area. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RabzonKhan

How evil can one get. 


*Fourteen killed in grenade attack in Pakistan mosque*

Sep 11, 2008 

PESHAWAR, Pakistan, Sept 10 (Reuters) - Suspected Islamist militants killed at least 14 people in a gun and grenade attack on a mosque in Pakistan's restive northwest on Wednesday, officials said.

"The attackers first lobbed grenades into the mosque and then opened fire with Kalashnikovs on the worshippers," Bahadur Khan, the mayor of the village in Dir district of North West Frontier Province, told Reuters.

Dir police chief Fida Hasan Shah said 14 people were killed and 35 wounded. He said the death toll could go up.

Muslims are observing the fasting month of Ramadan, and the assailants struck while people were praying.

Militancy has spread across the northwest in recent months.

Pakistani security forces, backed by artillery, killed 11 Islamist militants and wounded seven in an offensive in the northwestern Swat Valley on Wednesday, the military said.

After being sworn in on Tuesday, President Asif Ali Zardari vowed to fight al Qaeda and Taliban militants in the northwest.

Swat was one of Pakistan's main tourist destinations until last year, when Pakistani Taliban infiltrated from sanctuaries in lawless lands on the Afghan border to support a radical cleric campaigning to impose a strict interpretation of Islamic law.

Late last month, the Pakistan army launched a major offensive in Bajaur, a tribal region that had become a hotbed of support for al Qaeda and the Taliban. The army said 600 militants were killed. (Reporting by Kamran Haider and Alamgir Bitani; Writing by Zeeshan Haider; Editing by Janet Lawrence)


----------



## RabzonKhan

*EU planning anti-terror aid for Pakistan*

BRUSSELS: The European Union is preparing to help poorer countries like Pakistan, Algeria and Morocco combat terrorist groups better, EU Anti-terrorism Co-ordinator Gilles de Kerkhove said on Thursday.

De Kerkhove said the EU was drafting a plan at the request of the United Nations.*More.*


----------



## Kharian_Beast

Rabzon said:


> How evil can one get.
> 
> 
> *Fourteen killed in grenade attack in Pakistan mosque*
> 
> Sep 11, 2008
> 
> PESHAWAR, Pakistan, Sept 10 (Reuters) - Suspected Islamist militants killed at least 14 people in a gun and grenade attack on a mosque in Pakistan's restive northwest on Wednesday, officials said.
> 
> "The attackers first lobbed grenades into the mosque and then opened fire with Kalashnikovs on the worshippers," Bahadur Khan, the mayor of the village in Dir district of North West Frontier Province, told Reuters.
> 
> Dir police chief Fida Hasan Shah said 14 people were killed and 35 wounded. He said the death toll could go up.
> 
> Muslims are observing the fasting month of Ramadan, and the assailants struck while people were praying.
> 
> Militancy has spread across the northwest in recent months.
> 
> Pakistani security forces, backed by artillery, killed 11 Islamist militants and wounded seven in an offensive in the northwestern Swat Valley on Wednesday, the military said.
> 
> After being sworn in on Tuesday, President Asif Ali Zardari vowed to fight al Qaeda and Taliban militants in the northwest.
> 
> Swat was one of Pakistan's main tourist destinations until last year, when Pakistani Taliban infiltrated from sanctuaries in lawless lands on the Afghan border to support a radical cleric campaigning to impose a strict interpretation of Islamic law.
> 
> Late last month, the Pakistan army launched a major offensive in Bajaur, a tribal region that had become a hotbed of support for al Qaeda and the Taliban. The army said 600 militants were killed. (Reporting by Kamran Haider and Alamgir Bitani; Writing by Zeeshan Haider; Editing by Janet Lawrence)



Not even the taliban would kill Muslims praying in a mosque during Ramadan...This smells like something a Sikh or Hindu would amuse himself with. 

We seriously need to get a hold of our country before it is bled dry.


----------



## williamgeorgemic

The unusual outburst, later toned down, revealed the depth of tensions between General Musharraf and Washington over what administration officials say have been inadequate efforts by Pakistan in combating Al Qaeda and the Taliban. 
----------------------
williamgeorge
ad.drivenwide.com


----------



## RabzonKhan

williamgeorgemic said:


> The unusual outburst, later toned down, revealed the depth of tensions between General Musharraf and Washington over what administration officials say have been inadequate efforts by Pakistan in combating Al Qaeda and the Taliban.
> ----------------------
> williamgeorge
> ad.drivenwide.com


Welcome on board, Williamgeorge! I am sure you meant General Ashfaq Pervez Kiyani.


----------



## muse

*Villagers kill two militants, foil bid to seize children*




By Syed Zahid Jan

UPPER DIR, Sept 18: *Two militants were killed and one was captured in a shootout with local residents on Thursday after their attempt to hold 300 schoolchildren hostage was foiled in Nihag Darra area of upper Dir*.

Police said *the militants were going to Swat to join their comrades in Peuchar area when they confronted the villagers in Maskari area. The militants were asked to surrender, but they ran towards a government school.

Announcements were made from mosques asking people to take up arms against the militants. Hundreds of armed people from 10 villages took part in the action*.

*Two militants, identified as Mohammad Ali and Gul Mohammad, were killed. Malang Jan, an Afghan national, was handed over to police*.

However, *there were conflicting reports about how the militants died.

Locals said two of the militants were suicide bombers who blew themselves up when their attempt to enter the school was foiled.

An eyewitness said that one of the three militants had reserved three seats for women in a vehicle in Wari. The driver was told that the women would get on board in Shahi Bagh, a village three kilometres from Wari.

However, instead of women three armed men got into the vehicle, triggering an exchange of harsh words between the driver and the militants.

When other passengers intervened the militants ran away, the witness said, adding that people asked them to surrender but they opened fire and tried to enter the school premises.

He said that local people returned fire and killed one of them while the one, besieged by the residents, blew himself up. One militant was arrested and the other escape*d


----------



## muse

Same Story different paper:


*Two militants blow themselves up in Dir Upper *




Friday, September 19, 2008
*Attempt to make 300 schoolchildren hostage foiled*

By Delawar Jan

PESHAWAR: *Two militants were killed when they attempted to cross over to the Taliban-controlled Peuchar area of the militancy-plagued Swat Valley while another was detained during a gunfight with the villagers in Nihag Darra area of Dir Upper district on Thursday.

The gunbattle ensued after the militants refused to surrender and instead tried to hold hostage some 250-300 children in a school building in Maskari area of Dir Upper*.

*Locals said an unknown person requested the driver of a pickup to reserve three seats for women to Shukan, a Nihag Darra village. He said the women were waiting at Shahi Bagh, some two kilometres from Wari, and would be picked up from there. 

However, the person loaded three unknown armed persons on the vehicle to which the driver resisted. The non-local terrorists warned the driver to remain silent or he would be blown up. The driver stopped the vehicle and other people present there also came to the help of the driver. 

After exchange of hot words, the militant who had reserved seats jumped out of the vehicle with his cap and shoes in his hands. The other three militants equipped with explosives also followed him. The four-member group was ostensibly going to militant-infested Peuchar area of the Swat valley to carry out terrorist activities. The locals said that the Imam (prayer leader) of Maskari mosque and his son tried to resolve the issue peacefully and asked the terrorists to show their identity, but they refused and opted for a gunfight. 

They opened fire on the people and made an attempt to hold students of a school hostage, but the villagers foiled the *bid. 

The residents said when the militants* opened fire on the villagers, people made announcements from mosques asking neighbours to come to the help of the villagers engaged with the militants. 

Eyewitnesses said that people of nearby 20 villages came to fight against the Taliban militants. The district police officer, Khursheed Khan, while talking to The News put the number of armed villagers at around 400.

During the fight, a militant was killed while his one colleague was surrounded by the villagers who was asked to surrender, but he blew him up with explosives fastened around his waist*. 

*Two other members of the group, however, tried to run away, but the villagers chased them and one of them, Malang Jan was nabbed while the other one escaped.

There were also reports that the two were would-be suicide bombers who detonated themselves when felt besieged. The two killed were identified as Muhammad Ali and Gul Muhammad*.

Police have taken bodies of the militants into custody and the samples of their bodies were sent for DNA test. 

*Some reports suggested that the militants commander in Maidan, Lower Dir, who identified himself as Hafizullah, said the killed militants were Taliban and were being sent to Swat for militant activities, but the locals in Nihag Darra killed them. 

He warned if the people behind the killing of the militants were not handed over to them, they would be targeted*. 

*It is to be mentioned here that the people of Upper Dir strongly opposed the deployment of security forces and said they would protect the district themselves and would not allow the militants to slip into the district*.


----------



## third eye

Good show !!


----------



## Flintlock

*Bomb kills 5 at Pakistani religious school*

By ABDUL SATTAR  1 hour ago

QUETTA, Pakistan (AP)  A bomb exploded at a religious school run by a pro-Taliban Islamist party in southwestern Pakistani on Friday, killing five people and wounding 10 more, police said.

Television footage showed a gaping hole in the external wall around the seminary on the outskirts of the city of Quetta and one partly demolished adjacent room.

A police official said the blast seemed to have occurred inside the wrecked room. However, a witness claimed it was caused by a suicide bomber intercepted at the main gate.

Officials declined to speculate about the possible motive for the attack in a city with a rich cast of violent groups.

The capital of Pakistan's Baluchistan province, Quetta is a hub for Taliban militants fighting in neighboring Afghanistan and has a history of sectarian violence. The province is also the scene of a low-level insurgency waged by ethnic Baluch nationalists seeking more autonomy.

Police officials said the school was run by Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam, a hardline Islamist party that is part of Pakistan's ruling coalition government.

City police chief Wazir Khan Nasir said five people died and 10 more were wounded. One of his officers, Raja Ishtiaq, said the blast occurred inside the room and that police were investigating how the bomb got there.

However, a witness who identified himself as Shahbaz Ahmad said students had been scuffling with a man who tried to push past them after they asked him why he wanted to enter the compound.

"When they barred his way, he blew himself up," Ahmad told reporters at a city hospital.

Ahmad had no visible wounds, but moments later, he collapsed unconscious and doctors rushed to revive him.

Later Friday, unknown gunmen riding a motorbike opened fire on a police patrol vehicle in Quetta, killing one officer and wounding one policeman and a passer-by, Ishtiaq said. It was unclear if the two incidents were related.

The Associated Press: Bomb kills 5 at Pakistani religious school


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pakistani women legislators ask US to stop attacks*

By Masood Haider

*NEW YORK, Sept 19: A delegation of Pakistani women parliamentarians now visiting the United States has pleaded with US lawmakers and the Bush administration to stop US attacks inside Pakistan and provide free trade opportunities to women.*

At an Iftar hosted by Pakistans UN Ambassador Abdullah Husain Haroon on Thursday, MNA Azra Pechuho of the Pakistan Peoples Party said the US-sponsored Reconstruction Opportunity Zones in the tribal areas were specifically discussed during their meetings with lawmakers on Capitol Hill.

These zones, she said, would play a major role in promoting long-term economic development in the region.

We believe ROZs will provide the crucial economic component that complements our military and political strategies.

*Tehmina Daulatana of the PML-N said she had bluntly conveyed the outrage of the people of Pakistan over repeated violations of Pakistans sovereignty by American forces in Afghanistan.

I told our counterparts that Pakistan is our country and only we can resolve the problems, she said.

The terrorists, now reported to be operating in those areas, were not there before 9/11, she pointed out.*

*Well deal with them in our way... its our war.*

*Ms Daulatana said the Americans had told them that they worried about a repetition of 9/11 from that region.*

But what about Pakistan: we have 9/11 every day.

She called for upholding Pakistans dignity and said that self-respect demanded sacrifice.

Pakistan is our country; Lets make it strong.

Khushbakht Shujaat of the MQM said they had done their best to project a correct image of Pakistan. She said she completely agreed with what her colleagues had stated.

The delegation members also exchanged views with their counterparts on the situation in Afghanistan, the peace process with India, the Kashmir dispute as well as womens empowerment.

The nine-member delegation is visiting the United States at the invitation of the government.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*2,800 Pakistan families flee to Afghanistan*

September 20, 2008. KABUL: Twenty-eight hundred Pakistani families have fled to Afghanistan over the past two months to escape fighting between the Taliban and security forces in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas, an official said on Friday.

*The families, which could number up to 20 members each, were mostly living with relatives across the border in Kunar province, Afghan Deputy Refugees Minister Abdul Qader Ahadi said.

They escaped from fighting between Pakistani Taliban and the Pakistan government, Ahadi said.*

The families had gone mainly to the Shigal, Marawara and Dangam areas near Pakistans Bajaur region, the minister said. They are not permanent and will leave, he said.

Emergency assistance had been delivered through the International Committee of the Red Cross and other humanitarian organisations and more aid is planned, Ahadi added.

Those fleeing clashes in Pakistan last year crossed into Afghanistans Khost area but later returned to their homes, he said. afp


----------



## Neo

*List of terrorist attacks inside Pakistan, 2008​*
January 10: Twenty people, mostly policemen, killed in suicide bomb attack outside Lahore High Court.

January 14: Bomb kills 10 people at a market in Karachi.

February 9: Suicide bomber kills 25 people at an opposition election rally in the northwestern town of Charsadda.

February 11 : Nine killed in suicide bombing at an election meeting of an independent candidate in North Waziristan.

February 16 : Suicide car bomber strikes a rally of Pakistan People&#8217;s Party in the northwestern town of Parachinar, killing 37.

February 22: Roadside bomb hits wedding party in Swat, killing at least 14.

February 25: Suicide bomber kills army surgeon Lieutenant General Mushtaq Baig and seven others in Rawalpindi.

February 29: Forty-four killed in a suicide blast in Mingora in northwest Swat valley during the funeral of three policemen killed by a roadside bomb earlier in the day.

March 2: Suicide bomber kills 43 at tribal elders convention in the northwestern district of Darra Adam Khel.

March 4: Two suicide bombers attack Pakistan Naval War College in Lahore, killing five people.

March 10 : Suicide truck bombings target Federal Investigation Agency building in Lahore; 26 killed.

March 15: Bomb blast at a restaurant in Islamabad kills a woman and wounds 10 others, including four FBI men.

July 2: Suicide car bomb outside the Danish embassy in Islamabad kills eight.

July 6: Fifteen killed in suicide attack on policemen during a rally to mark the anniversary of Lal Masjid raid.

August 12: Roadside bomb attack targets Pakistan Air Force bus in Peshawar, killing 13.

August 19 : Twenty-three killed in suicide attack on a hospital in northwestern Dera Ismail Khan town.

August 21: At least 78 killed in twin suicide attacks outside Pakistan&#8217;s main ordnance factory in Wah.

August 28: Nine persons, mostly policemen, killed in roadside bombing in North West Frontier Province.

September 6: Thirty people were killed and 70 injured in suicide bombing near a police check post in Peshawar.

September 20: 53 people killed over a 100 injured in Marriott hotel Islamabad by India and U.S


----------



## DarkStar

I am quite surprised and disturbed by the simplistic assumptions about this militancy problem. 
Are the "Taliban" monolithic?
Is it some sort of structured organisation, with thousands at its becking call? I would think otherwise. 
The different militants in this so called organisation have different agendas, goals, and motivations. Wouldn't grouping them all together in fact be a self fulfilling prophecy and make them unite against us, when they normally wouldn't? 
We know that there is a disconnect between the Taliban who wish to fight in Afghanistan and those who wish to terrorise the Pakistani population. Is it wise to get all of the Taliban groups united against us?
The recent successes of the United States in Iraq have proven that peace deals work, as long as you know who to approach, with what carrot, and with what assurances.

The situation in Anbar is a great example. The US was able to isolate Al Qaida like people, by instead backing the very Sunni Tribals that they were recruiting.The US armed and funded them, gave them a political voice. Awakening councils they are called. 

We should take our queue from the US, and actually try to isolate the type of militants who are beyond redemption.
As for previous peace deals, those who observe cannot have noticed that they were mostly sucppered by drone missile attacks exactly before or after a major peace deal was about to be agreed.
These groups think that Pakistan and US are in the same boat, so their distrust towards us is apparent when they are bombed while on the verge of a cease fire. It's not like our govt. actually condemned the attacks carried out on the very people they are negotiating peace with.
Imagine Gerry Adams being assasinated by British Intelligence the day after a peace deal in Northern Ireland is signed? Now how long would that peace last?
Another lesson to be learnt is the Bangla experience. Sometimes sending an army can be counter productive, and in fact incite passions, or even revenge attacks in the case of civilian casualties.
There are recorded instances of suicide bombers being from a family member of an innocent victim. When people are brutalised by bloodshed, their only response is more violence.

Why should our army become the recruiting sergeant for these terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

Seven injured seminary students disappear




By Our Staff Correspondent

QUETTA, Sept 21: Seven seminary students who were injured in a blast on Friday disappeared on Saturday from the Civil Hospital where they were under treatment, apparently to avoid arrest and interrogation.

*The injured students admitted to the surgical ward left the hospital without informing the medical staff*, hospital sources said.

*They said disappearance was noticed when police officials came to the hospital to record their statement about the explosion which killed six people and injured a dozen of others.We are questioning all students and teachers of the madressah to find facts about the blast, Capital City Police Officer Mohammad Akbar told Dawn, adding that the nature of the blast shows that it was not a simple grenade attack.

Such a powerful explosion cannot be caused by a grenade*, he said.

He said *initial investigations revealed that destruction in the seminary was the result of a huge blast which occurred inside a room*. We expect to resolve the mystery of the blast soon, he said.

The madressah administration said that some people had hurled an explosive device while some other students informed police that two men had come to the madressah and left after Juma prayers. The blast took place in the afternoon.

*Sources said that police were looking for the students who had fled from the hospital*. Now a police party had been deployed in the hospital to keep an eye on other people injured in the blast.Four out of the six people killed in the blast have been buried near the madressah.

*The madressah was established in 2006 and around 50 students were studying there. It is located in a deserted area some 30 kilometres west of Quetta*


----------



## bhangra12345

I was wondering if any one could provide with info regarding the various tribes in the area, their affliation like sunni/shia, pro/anti pak, pro/anti us etc and exactly on which tribes is the PA fighting, which tribes are helping PA - sort of a quick idiots guide.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IceCold

*One killed, 19 injured in Quetta suicide blast*​
Updated at: 1356 PST, Wednesday, September 24, 2008
QUETTA: A girl student was killed and 19 others injured including 13 personnel of Frontier Corps in a suicide attack at the airport road near Askari Park here on Wednesday.

Talking to Geo News, IG Balochistan, Asif Nawaz said that a suicide bomber blew himself up near the convoy of Frontier Corps, killing one girl student and injuring 19 others including 13 FC. Three FC personnel are said to be in critical condition.

The injured were shifted to CMH hospital. DIG Operations Waheed Khan said security forces have cordoned off the area.


----------



## IceCold

How come no one pasted this act of terrorism which happened in Quetta? But anyways this unfortunate event of suecide attack happened again.


----------



## kingofdarkness77

you can say that the attacks are still there because our friends dont want stability and for sure you cannot balme every thing on alqaida..... for sure there is some thing wrong some where


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Student dies, 22 hurt in Quetta suicide attack*
Thursday, September 25, 2008
QUETTA: A female student was killed and more than 22 people, including 13 personnel of security forces and six students, were injured when a suicide bomber hit a vehicle of the Frontier Corps (FC) near the Military Police (MP) check-post on the Airport Road here on Wednesday.

Provincial Police Officer (PPO) Asif Nawaz Warraich told newsmen that a suicide bomber, aged between 16-17, struck a vehicle of the FC that was passing through the Merck Chowk. The bomber was carrying around 10 kilograms of explosive material. The vehicle of the FC was badly damaged while splinters hit the security personnel and passers-by, mostly male and female students who were in their private vehicles.

A splinter hit a student of the Government Girls College, Quetta, who succumbed to her injuries at hospital. She was identified as Shahida. An injured student Durdana said their school van was on its way when she heard a big bang and then some hard object hit their vehicle. There was panic in the van and then I came to know that splinters had struck my sister, Ambreen, and other students on board, including Shahida.

The security personnel, who were injured in the blast, were identified as Naik Sharif, Faizullah, Lance Naik Abdul Qayyum, sepoys Ali Jan, Ibrahim, Ehsan, Gul Rehman, Mir Muad, Zafar, Akhtar, Adil, Rafiq, Kalimullah, besides three employees of the Ordnance Depot namely Ibrahim, Faqir Muhammad and Amir Hamza.

The wounded female students were identified as Durdana, Najiba, Shahina and two sisters Afia and Qafia and a boy Ikram. A passer-by Muhammad Wali also sustained injuries. The injured were moved to the Combined Military Hospital (CMH) and the Sandeman Provincial Headquarter Hospital. 

The police, after reaching the spot, cordoned off the area and closed the road for traffic.Meanwhile, Governor Balochistan Nawab Zulfiqar Ali Magsi and Chief Minister Nawab Muhammad Aslam Raisani have expressed their deep sorrow over the death of a female student and condemned the suicide attack.

APP adds: President Asif Ali Zardari and acting President Muhammadmian Soomro also strongly condemned the suicide blast. In a message, the president expressed his grief over the incident and said the perpetrators of such heinous crime would be brought to justice. President Zardari also condoled with the families of the victims and prayed for early recovery of those injured in the attack.


----------



## niaz

Avoice of reason published in the Daily News


No room for doubt and division 



Thursday, September 25, 2008
by Kamila Hyat

The writer is a freelance columnist and former newspaper editor

The suicide bombing at the Marriott has left behind a cloud of fear and outrage that still lingers everywhere. But it would be naïve to believe these sentiments are universal. 

Eyewitnesses in Lahore have spoken of chilling scenes, as turbaned madressah pupils cheered the success of the 'mission' outside a mosque. There is no evidence that these teenagers were linked to an extremist outfit. Indeed, they appeared to be enrolled at an ordinary madressah institution, one of the hundreds that operate in the city. But quite clearly their mindset is well-established. It is one shared with many others in the country, to one extent or the other, and has been skilfully tied in to the sense of injustice created by the grotesque dichotomy in wealth that we today see in society. In the minds of these youngsters, the wealthy are legitimate targets, as are foreigners and representatives of the state. 

There are of course many subtleties and many complexities that go beyond this simplistic framework. Everywhere in society, we find ambiguity over the Taliban who now control all seven of our tribal agencies. People in the highest places within the establishment still describe them as 'honourable' people, working for the 'noble' cause. Tales of their bravery, their strength as warriors abound. Some certainly are myths. As a consequence of policies originally imposed by the state through the 1980s, our ability to think clearly has been distorted. This is particularly relevant as far as it applies to the armed forces, now locked in a battle with militants. In the past, there have been questions about both their capability and their commitment. 

But there can now no longer be any doubt that the will required to fight the war on terror has to be found. The military and the civilian setup must work together. The government indeed must provide direction, ending the chaotic cycle in which deals with militants have been followed by sporadic offensives to be followed only by new talks. Some of this dialogue has taken place at sites above which the sinister, black flag of Al Qaeda fluttered. The organization, still entrenched in Pakistan's north, has been attempting to carve out a new state, run under 'Shariah' laws, across this stretch of territory. On its websites, the Islamic Republic of Waziristan exists as an entity lying beyond Pakistan. A final balkanization of Pakistan is among its aims. The Pakistan government must develop a coherent partnership with its military to thwart them.

To do this, President Asif Ali Zardari, whose address to parliament was overshadowed by the explosion and the inferno that brought the Marriott crumbling down, will have to move rapidly beyond rhetoric. His strategy must be multi-pronged. The faltering economy needs rescue. The unemployment and deprivation it has brought is directly linked to the growth of terrorism. The tiresome battles with the PML-N that have so far dominated politics over the last six months must give way to some demonstration of the government's ability to perform. So far, few are convinced it will be able to do so. If it is to prove them wrong, the strategy it employs must be home grown. 

The tactics used by the US over the past years since 2001 have quite obviously failed. The outgoing Bush administration has nothing more to offer. The flurry of visits to Islamabad and Kabul in recent weeks and the stepped-up assaults across the Pak-Afghan frontier are a sign of its panic. The direction must now come from Islamabad, support can of course be sought from beyond its borders.

The government must also work to undo much of what has been done since 1979. In 1947, only 189 madressahs operated in Pakistan. Today, some estimates place the number at over 40,000. At least 80 function in Islamabad. Even the bloody events at the Lal Masjid last year have not been enough to convince authorities of the need to prevent these institutions from mushrooming. New ones have cropped up since then. Along single streets in Lahore, several madressahs are known to be operating, some based in homes, some in mosques, some in seedy basement. 

The situation is the same  or even worse  in smaller towns across the Punjab. Teenagers able to wrest themselves away from the grasp of clerics have reported the constant promotion of 'pro-jihad' views within these seminaries. The few surveys conducted indicate they have succeeded in creating a school of thought that opposes rights for women, believes non-Muslims are unequal citizens and supports war against infidels. These institutions, as breeding grounds for extremism, and as theatres for the deliberate distortion of thought within society, need to be tackled. Musharraf had promised to do so in 2002. We are today paying the price of that failure. That year, there had been two suicide attacks, killing 20 people  nine of them French soldiers. This year there have been at least 29 major suicide bombings, killing more than 500. Almost all the victims were poor Pakistanis. 

There must also be an effort to pin-point key recruiting areas and identify those most vulnerable to the men who promise them a gun, military training and a place in Heaven. Such promises are attractive to young men with no hope of employment, no opportunities in life. A 'pie in the sky' is better than no 'roti' at home. A programme to rehabilitate militants inducted in past years must also be initiated. People who know only how to use weapons and inflict death must be offered an education that enables them to develop other skills of greater use to the society they live in.

Today, there is a new tool at the government's disposal. The terrible images from the Marriott came into our living rooms through the many television channels that are now a part of life. As part of a national effort, the government needs to persuade them to join in the battle on terror. Their potential to play a useful part in this is immense. The ambiguity of views within the channels and the hosts means the message sent out is often a mixed one. Like so many others in our society, they are victims of the warped process of thinking imposed on them to protect the interests of rulers. 

After the scenes beamed out from Islamabad, there is obviously no further room left for doubt, for a division in thinking. If Pakistan, as a state, is to survive, it will have to overcome the militants. This is possible only if a sense of unity and an urgency of purpose are built. Too much time has already been lost. Indecision and the lack of a coherent strategy have allowed the militants to reach right into the heart of our cities. They must know be prevented from delivering the country, already weakened by its many maladies, a final death blow.



Email: kamilahyat@hotmail.com

No room for doubt and division

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan bigger victim of terrorism than Afghanistan​*
** Afghan president surprised at joint border force proposal but says will support it
* Sees new hope in Pakistan leadership change​*
NEW YORK: People of Pakistans Tribal Areas are suffering more from terrorism than Afghanistan, Afghan President Hamid Karzai said at a New York-based Asia Society forum on the sidelines of the United Nations General Assembly, according to an Express News report.

He said the leadership change in Pakistan has offered for the first time a hope of winning the war on terror and called for a joint assault on extremist sanctuaries along their common border.

He also asked the United States to support President Asif Ali Zardari.

He said Zardari would move away from what he charged was Islamabads longstanding use of radicalism and extremism as an instrument of policy.

The Afghan leader said Zardari had a very good understanding of the tribal region and the need to change the situation there.

My hope is he would have the instruments to (wage the fight against terrorism) ... the instruments means backing from the United States, first of all, he said.

Joint border force: Karzai expressed surprise on Tuesday at comments by his defence minister that Pakistan and Afghanistan were discussing a possible joint border force, but said he would support it.

Asked about the proposed force during a visit to New York, Karzai said it was the first he had heard of it.

A force to act together on two sides of the border is a new idea, but a welcome idea.

Addressing the UN General Assembly, Karzai said a spate of attacks inside Pakistan illustrated the need to work together.

Afghanistan stands ready to take several steps for each single step that Pakistan will take to address the challenge of radicalism and terrorism, he told the UN gathering.

Appeal: Karzai appealed for more international help to train and equip his army and police. Having Afghan soldiers shoulder more military duties would also reduce civilian casualties resulting from the US and NATO military actions that have angered the population, he said. reuters/daily times monitor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingofdarkness77

The federal cabinet on Wednesday expressed concern over deteriorating law and order situation in the country and said the Marriott tragedy was the result of intelligence failure.

Dawn News



the intelligence failure is so obvious that you can see that the security agencies are not doing its best to control. either they are not doeing there job or not allowed to do so............................... the image of the country is at risk and we dont know till when this will continue


----------



## dr.umer

*Railway blast kills 6 in Bahawalpur ​*A passenger train has been derailed following a bomb blast in central Pakistan, leaving at least six people killed and 15 others injured. 

The train 318 Down - running from Samma Satta to Bahawalnagar - was derailed after a blast at the rail track near Hasilpur Degree College. The explosion destroyed two coaches of the train, General Manager Pakistan Railways Nasir Zaidi said. 

Zaidi confirmed that three members of a family including a man and his two children were among those killed in the incident. 

The injured are in critical condition and have been transferred to Victor Hospital in Bahawalpur. 

Meanwhile, Pakistan Muslim League-N Leader Mian Nawaz Sharif condemned the bomb blast at Bahawalpur track. He stated that the enemies of national security want to destabilize the country, calling on the public to fight against such elements with unity. 

-------------------------------------------------

N*ow this is a typical example of how anti-Pakistan agencies take "full advantage" of the "situation" to destabilize Pakistan.*


----------



## muse

Well done Pak police - get every last one of them. 


*Lashkar-i-Jhangvi network busted *

Saturday, September 27, 2008
Three suicide bombers killed in Karachi

By Salis bin Perwaiz

KARACHI: The Intelligence Bureau (IB), the Crime Investigation Department (CID), the SSP Lyari Town and personnel of Sindh Police busted the network of Lashkar-i-Jhangvi, Sindh, after a fierce gun-battle in Baldia Town on Friday, killing three suicide bombers and recovering huge quantity of arms, explosive material, splinters, hand grenades and thousands of bullets. The incident took place after the *police arrested LJ Sindh Ameer Rahimullah alias Ali Hasan after a shootout*. 

*Provincial Police Officer, Sindh, Sultan Salahuddin Babar Khattak, said that Fridays encounter was a joint operation by the local police and intelligence personnel*, who had recovered huge quantity of C-4 explosives and acid used for igniting fires. 

*PPO Sindh Khattak maintained that after the arrest of Rahimullah, also known as Naeem, the Ameer of LJ, the network of terrorist organisation in Sindh had been busted*. 

The probe team is interrogating Ameer Naeem regarding the terrorists operations in the city in the past. About the involvement of the LJ in the October 18 blast in Karachi at the caravan of assassinated PPP Chairperson Mohtarma Benazir Bhutto, he said that it was premature to say anything at this stage.

Intelligence sources said that on late Thursday night, *the Intelligence Bureau received information about the presence of LJ Sindh Ameer Rahimullah in Kalapul area, who was talking on his cell phone in Waziristan with his co-leaders.* 

The IB Sindh personnel started tracing Rahimullah and got his location at Kala Pul bridge. The IB personnel conducted a raid and after resistance, arrested Rahimullah and took him to their headquarters for interrogation. Moreover, the IB informed the CID departmental head regarding the arrest of the LJ Sindh Ameer by their personnel. 

Later, *a CID team, including SSP Mohammed Fayyaz Khan and SSP Raja Omer Khataab, reached the IB headquarters and started interrogating Rahimullah*. 

*During the course of investigation, Rahimullah disclosed that his other aides, including three suicide bombers, were present in Baldia No-9, Sector-F, and were loaded with huge quantity of weapons and explosive material. 

A Joint Interrogation Team (JIT) of the IB and the CID personnel conducted a raid with police contingents and initially cordoned off the area. After taking positions, they went to a nearby mosque and made an announcement to warn the residents not to come out of their houses. Soon after the announcement, the terrorists opened fire, which the police retaliated. A brief encounter took place. During the encounter, the terrorists also threw nine to 10 hand grenades due to which a Police Armored Personnel Carrier (APC) was damaged and two Constables, Wajid Ali and Mehmood, received minor injuries.* 

The police killed two terrorists and were trying to come near the house when an explosion took place and the house was reduced to rubble. All three were killed. 

The *police started removing the debris and recovered four bodies. It also recovered large quantity of hand grenades, explosive material used for making suicide jackets, splinters, pelts, two Kalashnikovs, four TT pistols and thousands of bullets and literature of Lashkar-i-Jhangvi. The killed were shifted to a hospital where they were identified as Noor Muhammad alias Sultan Omer, Siddiq Mehsud, Zubair Bengali and Shaukat Afridi*. 

A neighbour of the killed militants Saleem said that he was a resident of Baldia Town and was a labourer by profession but he did not know that the persons residing next to his house were terrorists. He added that some time back, he became suspicious about the persons due to their late night movements. 

He further stated that on Friday morning, the police had cordoned off the area and also taken positions on the roof of his house and killed the terrorists in a fierce encounter. 

*SSP Mohammed Fayyaz Khan and Raja Omer Khataab said that all the three -- Sultan Omer, Siddiq Mehsud and Zubair Bengali -- were suicide bombers of Lashkar-i-Jhangvi. Sultan Omer was the brother of Sultan Saifullah (suicide bomber of Nishter Park), Siddiq Mehsud was a relative of Baitullah Mehsud while the third person Zubair Bengali was the relative of Abdul Karim Bengali, the suicide bomber who had killed Allama Hassan Turabi*. *Regarding deceased Shaukat Afridi, whose body was recovered from the rubble, they said that Shaukat Afridi was a trader of oil and a resident of Defence Society. On May 8, 2008, Shaukat Afridi, son of Haji Mohammed Sakhi, resident of Defense Phase-VII, was kidnapped by the militants from Clifton Block 2. They later called his family and demanded a ransom of Rs 500 million for his release but the family told the kidnappers that they could not arrange that much amount. 

After negotiations, the matter was settled at Rs 50 million but the criminals refused to release him and again asked for the same amount. 

Deceased Shaukat was a trader of oil and supplied oil to Nato forces through his tankers. The officers disclosed that two militants were killed in the firing of the police. The third militant Waseem Bengali received a bullet wound, who after killing Shaukat Afridi blasted the house with remote control bomb made with RDX. *

The *officers disclosed that LJ Sindh Ameer Rahimullah, during investigations, disclosed that a few months ago he, along with the killed accomplices who were all trained in Waziristan for suicide bombings, came to Karachi to achieve their targets, assigned to them by their leader Qari Zafar. He further disclosed that they were funded by Abid Mehsud, a commander of Baitullah Mehsud group, for the purchase of arms, explosives and vehicles. 

Rahimullah also disclosed that in Allama Hasan Turbai case, he had dropped suicide bomber Abdul Karim at NIPA Chowrangi in a red color car and in the Nishter Park case, in which the top leadership of the Sunni Tehrik was killed, he had trained and dropped Sultan Saifullah near the Nishter Park. 

Regarding the attack on SSP Raja Omer Khataab, LJ Ameer Ali Hasan disclosed that he had personally manufactured the bomb and fixed it in a bicycle and later went to the Saddar area and parked it near a petrol pump. It was further disclosed that Waseem Bengali was assigned to kill SSP Khurram Waris and before Eid they were ready to make a suicide attempt on SSP Waris. They had also on their hit list two Shia Ulema and the task was assigned to deceased Saddiq Mehsud and Sultan Omer. 

They were planning target killings of SSP Mohammed Fayyaz Khan, SSP Farooq Awan and other officers who had conducted operations against their group. These directives were issued to them by their leader Qari Zafar*.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Suicide attacks kill 1,188 in Pakistan since '07*

By STEPHEN GRAHAM  2 hours ago 

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan (AP)  *Suicide attacks have killed nearly 1,200 people in Pakistan since July 2007, most of them civilians, according to military statistics Monday that underscored the ferocity of the threat facing the U.S. ally in the war on extremist groups.*

Meanwhile, heavy fighting between Pakistani troops and insurgents in the lawless tribal regions of the country's northwest has caused some 20,000 Pakistanis to flee across the border into Afghanistan, the United Nations said.

Nuclear-armed Pakistan has seen a surge in attacks by Islamic extremists since the July 2007 army attack on militants holed up in Islamabad's radical Red Mosque, during which about 100 people were killed.

The most recent major suicide attack was the Sept. 20 truck bombing at the Marriott Hotel in the capital, which killed at least 54 people, including three Americans.

*Figures released at a military briefing Monday said 88 suicide attacks had taken place across Pakistan since the Red Mosque siege, killing 1,188 people. Of those, 847 were civilians and 341 were troops or police. More than 3,000 people were wounded.*

*The statistics also said 1,368 security force personnel had been killed since late 2001, *when Pakistan's former military ruler, President Pervez Musharraf, allied with Washington in the war against terrorist movements after the Sept. 11 attack on the United States.

Pakistan cites such figures in part to deflect American skepticism of its commitment to the fight against Islamic militants amid lingering suspicion that elements within the country's intelligence agencies maintain links with extremists.

Under U.S. pressure, Pakistan launched a military offensive in the Bajur tribal region in early August against Taliban and al-Qaida militants blamed for rising violence both in Pakistan and in Afghanistan. Fierce fighting has raged in the area ever since.

"In the last two weeks alone, over 600 Pakistani families (around 20,000 people) have fled into Afghanistan," the U.N. refugee agency said Monday. "While the vast majority of them are living with their relatives and friends, there are already some 200 families who live in the open air."

The refugees have gone to Afghanistan's Kunar province, which is itself plagued by fighting between Islamic militants and Afghan troops backed by U.S.-led coalition forces.

Pakistani officials estimate the fighting in Bajur has displaced as many as 500,000 people who have sought refuge elsewhere within Pakistan. Most have been taken in by relatives across northwestern Pakistan, though about 100,000 are living in camps.

In the latest fighting in the frontier region, troops repelled an overnight attack on an army camp just north of Khar, Bajur's main town, killing up to 15 militants, two officials said. They provided no word of casualties on the government side.

Poor access and a lack of security in Bajur prevents reporters from verifying casualty reports.

Also near Khar, eight tribesmen and three militants died in a gunbattle, government official Fazal Rabbi said. He provided no more details on the clash, but the army has been reported trying to enlist local support against insurgents.

Bajur is the most northerly of Pakistan's tribal regions, several of which have largely fallen under the control of militants opposed to the Afghan and Pakistani governments.

U.S. and NATO commanders say militant groups use the tribal areas as safe havens for preparing attacks in Afghanistan, which is increasingly violent seven years after a U.S.-led offensive toppled its Taliban regime. The area is believed to be a possible hiding place for Osama bin Laden and other al-Qaida leaders.

Maj. Gen. Jeffrey Schloesser, the top U.S. commander in eastern Afghanistan, told The Associated Press last week that he was encouraged by Pakistan's offensive in Bajur, but hadn't yet seen a drop in the number of militants crossing the border.

"We need a persistent series of operations by Pakistan over a lengthier period of time before we see a change there," Schloesser said.

Pakistan's army claims to have killed more than 1,000 militants in the Bajur offensive while losing 69 troops since August. It has declined to estimate casualties among civilians. 

Associated Press writers Zarar Khan in Islamabad, Habib Khan in Khar and Fisnik Abrashi in Kabul, Afghanistan, contributed to this report.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pakistanis wary of US presence: poll*

WASHINGTON, Oct 4: Pakistanis were leery of their governments anti-terror cooperation with the United States even before President George W. Bush authorised US military action inside Pakistan without their governments approval, according to a poll on Friday.

The poll by the Gallup organisation, taken in June, found that almost half the Pakistanis, or 45 per cent, thought the US military presence across the border in Afghanistan posed a threat to Pakistan. Only 17 per cent said it was not a threat and more than one-third, 38 per cent of respondents, had no opinion or would not answer.

President Bushs July approval of US incursions across the Pakistan-Afghan border came to light after reports appeared about the US operations, mainly comprising drone missile strikes at suspected Taliban or Al Qaeda sites on Pakistani territory.

American and Pakistani forces exchanged gunfire last Saturday for the first time. After the first known ground assault which occurred on Sept 3 became public, Pakistanis reacted with outrage. President Asif Ali Zardari warned that Pakistans territory cannot be violated by our friends.

According to the poll, one in three of the respondents says the US relationship with Pakistan in Washingtons campaign against terrorism mostly benefits the United States. Only 7 per cent  fewer than one in 10  said Pakistan benefited more.

More than that, 10 per cent said both sides get nothing from the partnership.

The findings were based on face-to-face interviews with approximately 802 people 15 years old and older.

The Federally Administered Tribal Areas and Azad Jammu and Kashmir were not included in the poll. The margin of sampling error is plus or minus 5 percentage points.AP


----------



## Neo

*116 suicide bombings in Pakistan since 2002 ​* 
Thursday, October 09, 2008

PESHAWAR: Suicide bombers have struck 116 times in Pakistan since the first incident of its kind in March 2002 at an Islamabad church, disclosed data collected by a law-enforcement agency.

It was March 16, 2002, when a suicide bomber blew himself up in a church in Islamabad, killing five people and injuring 40 others, including Sri Lankan high commissioner to Pakistan. Fifty days after the March 16 attack, French nationals were attacked by a suicide bomber in Karachi, killing at least 14 persons, including nine French nationals. Since then suicide bombings have continued unabated.

Two suicide bombers blew themselves up the very next year while the number of this kind of attacks went to 7 in 2004. Four suicide attacks were recorded in 2005 while another seven suicide bombers hit their targets in 2006.

A total of 37 suicide blasts have occurred in the first nine months of the current year, perishing over 570 people. Twelve of these blasts occurred in Frontier alone. The year 2007 witnessed the most number of suicide bombings as terrorists attacked 57 targets during the year all over the country, killing over 760 persons.

During the period, the country lost a former prime minister and late chairperson of the ruling Pakistan Peoples Party, Benazir Bhutto, in one such attack in Rawalpindi on December 27. At least 30 people were killed and over hundred injured in the incident. 

Benazir Bhutto had survived a suicide attack on October 18, soon after she landed in Karachi after years of self-imposed exile. Around 150 people were killed in that suicide attack and over 550 sustained injuries. The former premier, however, remained unhurt.

Similarly, the then interior minister, Aftab Ahmad Sherpao, was also attacked by suicide bombers on two occasions. In the first attack, 31 people were killed when a suicide bomber struck at public meeting at the Station Koroona locality in Charsadda on April 27. 

In the second attempt on his life on the occasion of Eidul Azha prayers at a mosque, Sherpao survived once more but over 60 villagers were killed and around 100 sustained injuries. The first suicide attack on police was occurred on January 27, 2007, wherein the then capital city police officer (CCPO) Peshawar, Malik Mohammad Saad, was killed along with 16 other people. 

The first suicide attack on Marriott Hotel also occurred on January 25, 2007. The second suicide attack on the hotel on September 20, 2008 was reported in the media as 9/11 of Pakistan. The attack was said to be the worst one in Pakistan as 600 kilogram of explosives were used in the blast that killed over 60 people but destroyed infrastructure in two square kilometres area. 

A few days earlier, on September 6, a powerful suicide blast ripped through the Zangali police post in Peshawar that killed 39 people and injured innumerable others. The latest high-profile target of the suicide bombers was Asfandyar Wali Khan, the chief of Awami National Party. Four persons were killed when a suicide bomber blew himself up after breaking the alert security cordon outside Wali Bagh. Asfandyar remained safe. 

A couple of days later, another suicide bomber struck in Bhakkar, a district of Punjab province bordering Dera Ismail Khan, where sectarian strife has taken heavy toll of life and property. The target was Rasheed Akbar Niwani, an MNA of the Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz. 

Punjab has suffered a total of 12 suicide blasts during the years 2007 and 2008. The number of suicide attacks in Frontier, however, remained 40 in the last three years, 2006, 2007 and 2008. Twenty-three of these blasts ripped through different towns of NWFP in the previous year while 12 blasts occurred in the current year. The volatile Waziristan region, comprising North and South, witnessed 18 suicide blasts so far. The twin cities, Islamabad and Rawalpindi, have recorded 17 suicide blasts.


----------



## Spring Onion

Page last updated at 11:43 GMT, Thursday, 9 October 2008 12:43 UK


*Bomb hits school bus in Pakistan *

*Upper Dir is close to the Swat Valley, where troops are battling militants 
At least nine people were killed when a roadside bomb exploded close to a prison vehicle and a school bus in north-western Pakistan, officials say.* 

The remote-controlled device exploded in the Upper Dir district of North-West Frontier Province near the Swat Valley. 
*
Officials said those killed by the blast included four schoolgirls, three policemen and two of the prisoners. *  

Earlier, a suicide bomb attack on the main police complex in central Islamabad wounded at least 13 people. 

The bombings came just over two weeks after more than 50 people were killed and more than 260 wounded in a suicide bombing at the capital's Marriott hotel. 

It was a huge blast, just like an earthquake 

Amanat Khan, local resident


Islamabad police complex attacked 

They also happened as parliament met in a special session for a second day for a classified security briefing on Pakistan's internal security situation. 

The joint session was called to try to help form a national consensus on how to tackle Islamic militancy and the surge in suicide bombings. 

Condemnation 

Local officials said the improvised explosive device was detonated by remote control as a vehicle carrying a group of prisoners from court to jail passed by. 



A school bus which was also driving past at the time was also hit by the blast, they added. 

Unconfirmed reports said at least 10 people were wounded. 

Upper Dir district lies close to the Swat Valley and the border with Afghanistan, where security forces have been battling pro-Taleban militants since October last year. 

Pakistani security forces said they had detained 18 suspected militants in the valley during an operation on Wednesday, local media reported. Large quantities of arms and ammunition were also seized. 

Security evaded 

Earlier, a suicide bomber partially destroyed an anti-terrorist squad building inside a police complex in Islamabad, injuring 13 people. 

The inspector-general of Islamabad Police, Asghar Raza Gardezi, told the BBC the bomber had driven a green vehicle into the Police Lines complex shortly before midday and parked outside a three-storey office block. 


The attacks in Islamabad and Dir drew condemnation from the prime minister 

He then got out of the car and entered the building, where he put a bag of sweets he claimed to be selling on the desk of a policeman, Mr Gardezi added. 

Moments later, there was a large explosion which destroyed a corner of the building. Shoes were strewn among the rubble. 

Mr Gardezi said the authorities would be looking into why a civilian vehicle was allowed into the police compound in the first place, and how the bomber evaded security checks at the entrance. 

Another police officer told the BBC that it had been fortunate that many of the officers stationed in the building had been guarding parliament and other areas of Islamabad at the time of the blast. 

The attacks in Islamabad and Dir drew condemnation from the Prime Minister, Yusuf Raza Gillani, who said the perpetrators of such heinous crimes would not be spared and would be brought to justice.

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Bomb hits school bus in Pakistan


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Burqa-clad man sent on physical remand*

RAWALPINDI: Area Magistrate Ahsan Saeed on Friday sent an accused, Zahid Hussain, on a three-day physical remand in Airport police custody. Hussain was caught wearing a burqa at Benazir Bhutto Airport, Islamabad, on October 9 (Thursday). Airport Security Force (ASF) women officials during body search came to know that he was trying to dodge the security officials. ASF arrested Burqa-clad man and handed him over to police. *More.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Police seek citizens help to curb terrorism* 

Staff Report

October 11, 2008. KARACHI: Sindh Inspector General of Police Sultan Sallahuddin Babar Khattak has asked the public to cooperate with law enforcing agencies by informing them about any terrorist and extremist actions they discover. 

A handout issued on Friday stated that the citizens who help the police department and share information about any terrorist or anti-state elements will be given protection. People can inform at the Police Madadgaar Help line 15 and toll free number 0800-91515. *More.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*EDITORIAL: Terrorisms psy-war is bad news*

October 12, 2008

The terrorists have killed at least 40 people and wounded 90 in the Orakzai Tribal Agency from among a jirga gathered on Friday to form a lashkar against the Taliban. The jirga had already burnt the houses of some local Taliban and imposed heavy fines on two others. The gathering was hit by a suicide-bomber driving a double-cabin vehicle. This is not the first time a jirga has been decimated; an earlier gathering was attacked in Darra Adam Khel too. The elders of the Tribal Areas who commanded respect and took collective decisions have been largely eliminated.

*This is terror and it is driven by a policy of intimidation in order to affect the decision-making processes of the state. Other coordinated acts meant to mould the thinking of the people in general and certain enclaves of influence in the country in particular also took place on Friday. In Lahore, the heart of Punjab which influences policy-making in Islamabad through the provinces dominant representation in the National Assembly, small bombs aimed at alleged immorality are meant to soften the peoples resolve to fight back. *Similarly, four bomb hoaxes hit Lahore in one day, with psychological consequences anticipated by the terrorists.

*In Bajaur, more elders were beheaded the same day to psychologically dent the courage of the tribes who have taken up arms against the Taliban and their foreigners in parallel with the Pakistan Armys operations. In Swat, even as the Tehreek-e Nifaz-e Shariat-e Muhammadi (TNSM) leader Sufi Muhammad apostasised the terrorists, the Taliban blasted the house of an ANP leader. All the elected members of the ruling party in the NWFP have had to leave Swat for security reasons, their leader Mr Asfandyar Wali Khan having narrowly escapade a suicide-bombers attack in Charsadda.*

The selection of targets is also meant to affect the mind of the attacked and the not-attacked. The parliament that heard the in-camera briefing from the Army this week is also not free of the effect of this psychological war. The opposition, composed mostly of the not-attacked, questions the war on terrorism and demands investigation into how the last government got Pakistan involved in the war that confronts Pakistan with Al Qaeda and our own people. *Spiritual leaders say Muslims cannot be involved in killing Muslims, leaving the question of whether that qualifies Al Qaeda and Taliban as non-Muslims unanswered. Those who join the Taliban drive against obscenity  read music CD shops  thus indirectly support the terrorists.*

*The media reflects all this. Unfortunately the tilt is against the government and indirectly against the military operations against the Taliban. The burden of the message is anti-American, reinforced by reports of how the Americans have maltreated their Muslim prisoners, including summaries of the memoir of Mulla Zaeef, ex-Afghan ambassador to Pakistan who spent three years in Guantanamo Bay.* One columnist wrote that he told the prime minister, Yousaf Raza Gilani, that terrorists of the Tribal Areas were making their new hideouts in Multan, Bahawalpur and Muzaffargarh and if you attack them there they will go to Karachi; therefore the best thing would be to negotiate with the Taliban!

*Even the Senate standing committee asked ex-ISI chief General (Retd) Hamid Gul for advice on the war against terrorism while knowing fully well that he is opposed to the Armys effort to resist the Taliban. Anti-Americanism and anti-Indianism, recklessly lumped together, are being purveyed from the free media. The latest nugget is politician Sheikh Rashid Ahmads boast that he would be proud to have his martyred body brought back from a battlefield inside India.* Al Qaeda is winning the media war, first by getting its intimidatory killings publicised in the free media and then by getting politicians and analysts to come on TV and castigate the policy of fighting terrorism.

*One recent not-so-popular seminar in Lahore arrived at the conclusion that the way Pakistani media has glorified the radicals and militants has not only emboldened the radical groups and organisations but has also caused an increase in the trend and level of radicalisation in Pakistani society. The media must not lose sight of the fact that if the radical forces win in the country, their first target can be the media itself. **


----------



## muse

> The *selection* of targets is also meant to affect the mind of the *attacked and the not-attacked*. The parliament that heard the in-camera briefing from the Army this week is also not free of the effect of this psychological war. *The opposition, composed mostly of the not-attacked, questions the war on terrorism and demands investigation into how the last government got Pakistan involved in the war that confronts Pakistan with Al Qaeda and our own people*.




The editorial is spot on -- the above quote from the editorial makes it clear just what kinds of charalantans Pakistanis entrusted to. Can or Do you really expect this element to ver be a part of a Islamist terror free Pakistan?? What then must be done??


----------



## RabzonKhan

muse said:


> The editorial is spot on -- the above quote from the editorial makes it clear just what kinds of charalantans Pakistanis entrusted to. Can or Do you really expect this element to ver be a part of a Islamist terror free Pakistan?? What then must be done??


No need to worry, sooner or later theyll be in the attacked club too.


----------



## muse

> No need to worry, sooner or later theyll be in the attacked club too




NO, it does not necessarily follow - whether they are attacked or not, owever; the question remains, "what must be done"?

It is the political system of Pakistan that is itself a problem, this Westminster system is a alien in Pakistan and ought to be discarded.


----------



## RabzonKhan

muse said:


> NO, it does not necessarily follow - whether they are attacked or not, owever; the question remains, "what must be done"?
> 
> It is the political system of Pakistan that is itself a problem, this Westminster system is a alien in Pakistan and ought to be discarded.


So, what do you have in mind?


----------



## Neo

*Terrorisms psy-war is bad news​*
The terrorists have killed at least 40 people and wounded 90 in the Orakzai Tribal Agency from among a jirga gathered on Friday to form a lashkar against the Taliban. The jirga had already burnt the houses of some local Taliban and imposed heavy fines on two others. The gathering was hit by a suicide-bomber driving a double-cabin vehicle. This is not the first time a jirga has been decimated; an earlier gathering was attacked in Darra Adam Khel too. The elders of the Tribal Areas who commanded respect and took collective decisions have been largely eliminated.

This is terror and it is driven by a policy of intimidation in order to affect the decision-making processes of the state. Other coordinated acts meant to mould the thinking of the people in general and certain enclaves of influence in the country in particular also took place on Friday. In Lahore, the heart of Punjab which influences policy-making in Islamabad through the provinces dominant representation in the National Assembly, small bombs aimed at alleged immorality are meant to soften the peoples resolve to fight back. Similarly, four bomb hoaxes hit Lahore in one day, with psychological consequences anticipated by the terrorists.

In Bajaur, more elders were beheaded the same day to psychologically dent the courage of the tribes who have taken up arms against the Taliban and their foreigners in parallel with the Pakistan Armys operations. In Swat, even as the Tehreek-e Nifaz-e Shariat-e Muhammadi (TNSM) leader Sufi Muhammad apostasised the terrorists, the Taliban blasted the house of an ANP leader. All the elected members of the ruling party in the NWFP have had to leave Swat for security reasons, their leader Mr Asfandyar Wali Khan having narrowly escapade a suicide-bombers attack in Charsadda.

The selection of targets is also meant to affect the mind of the attacked and the not-attacked. The parliament that heard the in-camera briefing from the Army this week is also not free of the effect of this psychological war. The opposition, composed mostly of the not-attacked, questions the war on terrorism and demands investigation into how the last government got Pakistan involved in the war that confronts Pakistan with Al Qaeda and our own people. Spiritual leaders say Muslims cannot be involved in killing Muslims, leaving the question of whether that qualifies Al Qaeda and Taliban as non-Muslims unanswered. Those who join the Taliban drive against obscenity  read music CD shops  thus indirectly support the terrorists.

The media reflects all this. Unfortunately the tilt is against the government and indirectly against the military operations against the Taliban. The burden of the message is anti-American, reinforced by reports of how the Americans have maltreated their Muslim prisoners, including summaries of the memoir of Mulla Zaeef, ex-Afghan ambassador to Pakistan who spent three years in Guantanamo Bay. One columnist wrote that he told the prime minister, Yousaf Raza Gilani, that terrorists of the Tribal Areas were making their new hideouts in Multan, Bahawalpur and Muzaffargarh and if you attack them there they will go to Karachi; therefore the best thing would be to negotiate with the Taliban!

Even the Senate standing committee asked ex-ISI chief General (Retd) Hamid Gul for advice on the war against terrorism while knowing fully well that he is opposed to the Armys effort to resist the Taliban. Anti-Americanism and anti-Indianism, recklessly lumped together, are being purveyed from the free media. The latest nugget is politician Sheikh Rashid Ahmads boast that he would be proud to have his martyred body brought back from a battlefield inside India. Al Qaeda is winning the media war, first by getting its intimidatory killings publicised in the free media and then by getting politicians and analysts to come on TV and castigate the policy of fighting terrorism.

One recent not-so-popular seminar in Lahore arrived at the conclusion that the way Pakistani media has glorified the radicals and militants has not only emboldened the radical groups and organisations but has also caused an increase in the trend and level of radicalisation in Pakistani society. The media must not lose sight of the fact that if the radical forces win in the country, their first target can be the media itself.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Intelligence agencies dismal performance*

M Ashraf Mirza
October 13, 2008

The attack on the headquarters of the Anti-Terrorists Squad building in the federal capital on Thursday is not only an open challenge to the writ of the government but it has also comprehensively exposed the impotence of the vital state intelligence agencies on account of their ability to pre-empt terrorist acts. Incidentally, the target in this case was the agency that was created with the sole purpose of dealing with terrorism itself. 

Irrespective of the terrorists failure to cause any loss of life in this case, however, the fact that the terrorists were able to penetrate deep into the ATS premises and strike the high profile target in the red security zone despite high alert in the federal capital in the wake of suicide truck bomb that killed 55 people and destroyed the Marriot Hotel last September 20 represents the terrorists determination to strike anywhere in the country. They were able to wind their explosives laden vehicle right to the ATS headquarters through the streets of the capital infested with Police check posts every where and then reached their target without detection. 

According to eye witnesses, a private car bearing a green number plate entered the ATS premises through Gate No. 3 and exploded as the driver left the vehicle. The explosion destroyed the three storey block of the ATS Headquarters building partially with injuries to eight Policemen. Very few policemen were, in fact, in the building at the time of explosion due to their deployment at the Parliament House, where parliamentarians are being briefed about the security situation in the country. 

Police said that the bomber had parked the vehicle outside the building and walked inside with a box of sweets to hand it over to the Muharrar allegedly for delivery to a senior Police official. 

This is certainly not the first occasion when the terrorists have targeted the sensitive agencies premises. FIA building, Defence College in Lahore, ISI premises in Rawalpindi and even services security areas have been attacked in the past. Thursdays suicide bombing is, however, a classic episode since it represents attack on those who were supposed to fight against the terrorists. And ironically our agencies have been made to swallow this humiliation over and over again. Hardly any pre-emptive measures were seemingly taken to obviate the situation. Only the routine official statements about declaration of high alert were what the people were told after the terrorist act had shaken them again and again. The truth is that the terrorists carrying suicide belts on their bodies are masquerading the high security zones in the country with impunity. There have only been governments bragging to take on the terrorists only after the suicide bombers had done their job and inflicted human losses on the Pakistani nation.The scenario obviously represents failure of the state agencies designated to deal with the menace of terrorism. And the paradox is that none of those responsible for the countrys security, political or bureaucrat, has deemed it a moral obligation to accept his failure and quit lucrative posts. The performance of Pakistans intelligence agencies has undoubtedly been a dismal. These are, in fact, reactive instead of being pro-active as is evident from the ease with which the terrorists have been operating even in the high security zones in different cities and towns. 

It seems that our intelligence agencies have not been able to penetrate the ranks of the terrorist outfits and are operating only from their outer rim with second hand information, if any. Its, therefore, time for them to pause and ponder and draw a strategy that should not only save the people from the scourge of terrorism, but should also display a visible change in their performance. Some heads must, in fact, roll on account of the total insecurity that the people of Pakistan are enduring over the past couple of years. COAS Gen Ashfaq Pervez Kayani has shaken the ISI and its affiliated outfits. Its hoped that it will help dispel the allegation that certain elements in the countrys prime intelligence agency were sympathetic to the militants and terrorists because of the American brutalization of the Afghan people in the name of terrorism. A greater and deeper shakeup is also needed in the civilian intelligence agencies in order to attune them to the imperatives of their job. Mere statements that the terrorists will be taken to task are not enough. There has to be a concrete strategy and backup plans to fight the menace with resolve and commitment. The government too needs to wake up to the grave situation that has unfortunately overtaken the nation in the recent past. There is every reason to believe that our agencies have the ability and competence to come up to the task of pre-empting the nuisance of terrorism and militancy. 

Whats needed is that they have to revive the same spirit that had made Pakistans intelligence agencies as one of the top few contemporary outfits internationally. There is no room for lethargy any more. With the moving spectacle of death and destruction due to the suicide bombings all around, the intelligence agencies too need to rise to the occasion and face the challenges staring in their face. It will also help them remove the stigma of lethargy that has unfortunately struck their face due to the unabated wave of suicide bombings. The nation has suffered a lot as a result of terrorism. 

Apart from human losses that it has endured as a result of terrorist acts, its economy has fast run down the slide with tremendous financial impact. True that the escalation in oil prices and international financial crunch due to the US economic crisis have created a difficult situation for Pakistan, but the flight of capital and foreign and domestic entrepreneurs hesitation to invest here owing to the prevailing insecurity have been the major pressure on the national economy. And insecurity is directly linked with the deterioration in the law and order situation especially the suicide bombings.Resolve on the part of the intelligence agencies to pre-empt suicide bombings is, therefore, not only imperative for the nations sovereignty but also for its economic survival. Its also pertinent that the government should also keep vigil on the performance of the intelligence agencies with particular reference to their pre-emptive response.


----------



## dr.umer

*Police arrest 3 persons with 2000 detonators​*
Monday, October 13, 2008

KARACHI: *Police arrested three persons along with 2000 detonators from Surjani Town on Monday*.

The police are interrogating the accused who are said to be from Illaka Ghair, according to a Geo News correspondent. 

Two of the arrested have been identified as Abdul Samad and Abdul Qudoos.


----------



## RabzonKhan

View: Excuses for killing children Brian Cloughley 

I had started todays article (about the profitable evils of the arms trade  watch this space), when the news came in about bombings in Islamabad, Dir and Quetta. It was appalling to read that eleven people were killed in Upper Dir district...when a roadside bomb exploded near a police van [and] four schoolchildren in a passing bus were among the dead.

So I decided to write about other evil people.

*The criminals who planned and directed the Dir atrocity would claim, just like the Americans after bombing tribal wedding parties, that innocent people were simply unfortunate to be in the way when they tried to hit the main target. These scum attempt to convince us that in some way women and children are themselves at fault when they are killed by lunatic bombers or almost equally deranged controllers of aerial slaughter-machines. Another line is that it is the responsibility of those whom they target because they permit civilians to be close by.*

These contentions are not persuasive enough to let us ignore the innocent children and their weeping families. In fact, they are evidence of hand-washing arrogance.

*People who kill children, for whatever reason and no matter in what manner, are disgusting, murderous, cowardly barbarians.*

*Suicide bombing is not the way to achieve paradise, but alas there appears to be nobody influential enough to make this clear to the world at large. The problem is that rabble-rousing, brutal, religious bigots use their position to persuade poorly educated (and some not-so-poorly-educated), easily-influenced people that those who die for their faith, even if that involves murdering children, are assured of heaven.*

It is tragic that the real meaning of the Holy Quran and the Hadith, as well as civilised common sense, decency, and respect for human life, are thrust aside by such as the rabid Egyptian cleric Dr Yusuf Al Qaradawi, who claims that Islam justifies suicide bombings.

In a BBC interview, Al Qaradawi said I consider this type of martyrdom operation [by suicide bombing] as an indication of the justice of Allah Almighty. Allah is just  through his infinite wisdom he has given the weak what the strong do not possess and that is the ability to turn their bodies into bombs like the Palestinians do. Islamic theologians and jurisprudents have debated this issue, referring to it as a form of Jihad under the title of jeopardising the life of the mujahid. It is allowed to jeopardise your soul and cross the path of the enemy and be killed if this act of jeopardy affects the enemy, even if it only generates fear in their hearts, shaking their morale, making them fear Muslims.

A tortuous argument, to put it mildly; and just as poorly constructed and badly delivered as the justification for the US slaughter of innocent men, women and children attending a night-time memorial service in the Afghan village of Azizabad on August 22, 2008. In that case it was at first (and as usual) flatly denied that there had been any civilian deaths.

As the New York Times recorded: The US hotly disputed the toll [of 90], claiming initially that no civilians were killed, then later revising the number up to 5-7 civilians. They also accused Afghan civilians who claimed a higher toll of spreading outrageous Taliban propaganda. They were forced to re-examine their findings, however, when video evidence of the toll went public.

United Nations officials conducted an inquiry immediately and found that 90 civilians had been killed, of whom 60 were children, but the US ignored the report, and when the Afghan government confirmed that there were scores of dead, a US spokesman called the statement outrageous.

It was unfortunate  at least for the liars who deliberated concocted falsehoods about the massacre  that cellphone images that a villager said he took, and seen by this reporter [Carlotta Gall, a marvellous and courageous journalist], showed two lines of about 20 bodies each laid out in the mosque, with the sounds of loud sobbing and villagers cries in the background. An Afghan doctor who runs a clinic in a nearby village said he counted 50 to 60 bodies of civilians, most of them women and children and some of them his own patients, laid out in the village mosque on the day of the strike... In a series of statements about the operation, the US military has said that extremists who entered the village after the bombardment encouraged villagers to change their story and inflate the number of dead.

If there had been no independent reporting of the atrocity it would, like so many others, have been forgotten. But Washington was forced to order an inquiry. Not that there is any intention to take disciplinary action against those responsible for any aspect of the whole horrible affair, even when it was eventually admitted there were more than 30 civilians killed, because, with indifferent callousness, they pronounced that the strike was against a legitimate target.

There is a chilling parallel between the types of child-killers. On the one hand, a formal military organisation is adamant that legitimate targets must be blasted even if the deaths of children are inevitable. On the other, the psychotic savages who plan and carry out suicide bombings that slaughter innocent youngsters are convinced their atrocities are justified by a warped interpretation of their faith.

The potential victims of atrocities  the ordinary innocent citizens of Pakistan and Afghanistan  should be protected; but this is impossible given the zeal of both types of attackers. There can be no excuses for killing children, but violence feeds violence, courtesy of trigger-happy foreigners and home-grown monsters. The terrible thing is that they have so much in common.

The writer is a commentator on South Asian political and military affairs. His upcoming book, War, Coups and Terror, will be released on October 16 by Pen & Sword Books (UK)


----------



## RabzonKhan

*FACTBOX-Security developments in Pakistan*, 

Oct 18 18 Oct 2008 06:20:04 GMT 
Source: Reuters

Oct 18 (Reuters) - Following are security developments in Pakistan at 0600 GMT on Saturday. Estimates of militant casualties from the military cannot be independently verified.

* denotes new or updated items.

* SWAT - Pakistani jet fighters bombed militant hideouts in the norwestern Swat valley on Friday, killing about 60 Islamist militants, according to the military.

BAJAUR - Pakistani warplanes and helicopter gunships killed 12 al Qaeda-linked militants in attacks on their positions in the Bajaur region on the Afghan border, a paramilitary force official said.

The Pakistani military said it has killed about 1,100 militants in Bajaur since August but there has been no independent verification of that casualty estimate.

SWAT - Militants ambushed a military convoy with a roadside bomb in Swat but there were no casualties.

NORTH WAZIRISTAN - Gunmen kidnapped a Pakistani doctor, Mazhar Khan, working with a non-governmental organisation in the North Waziristan region on the Afghan border, a known sanctuary for al Qaeda and Taliban militants, a doctor in the region said. (Reporting by Junaid Khan, Haji Mujtaba and Sahibzada Bahauddin; Editing by Simon Cameron-Moore)


----------



## RabzonKhan

*From Karachi to Swat 
Dawn Editorial* 

Tuesday, 28 Oct, 2008 


A Pakistani Taliban escorts a butcher who was found guilty of selling meat of dead animals instead of slaughtered ones to flog in Ningolai in district Swat valley on September 25, 2008 in Pakistan.  AP

*From Karachi to Swat, the Taliban are active. The executions in what once was a tourist paradise and a police informers abduction in the port city show both, their tentacles in society and the ruthlessness of their philosophy and action. Pakhtun tribal traditions include respect for mediators. But on Sunday militants belonging to Maulana Fazlullahs camp ambushed tribesmen on the way to a peace jirga and took 12 of them hostage, and when other tribesmen attacked the Taliban the hostages were shot. *

*Later they were hanged to teach a lesson to the non-Taliban. The police informer in Karachi was murdered because he tipped off the authorities about an al-Qaeda-Jundullah cell. How they kidnapped him is immaterial. It is doubtful he was trussed up and taken to Swat all along in that condition. Most probably he was lured into visiting his home district and then trapped. But what is shocking is the Taliban did not confine their wrath to the informer; they beheaded his wife, children and parents  a deed that testifies to their moral depravity.*

The murder of the peace jirga members is not the first of its kind. The Taliban have been murdering non-combatants as a matter of policy now for years. In the past they have bombed mosques, Eid congregations, and civilian targets, including girls schools and UN relief offices, without any qualms of conscience.

*What is shocking, however, is that sections of society friendly to the Taliban keep mum about these barbaric acts and, thus, indirectly encourage terrorism.
The governments own handling of this menace has been anything but scientifically planned. The crackdown launched on the Swat rebels in November last has no doubt made some headway, but as Sundays crime shows Fazlullahs men are far from vanquished and are still quite capable of making mischief. *

In Bajaur the military for the moment seems to have the upper hand, and the militants have shown a desire to negotiate. However, a well-coordinated strategy to crush the rebellion appears to be missing. Notice, for instance, the prime ministers unhappiness with the FC commanders remarks  later clarified  that it will take a full year for the authorities to restore peace to Fata. The unanimous parliamentary resolution demonstrated the nations will to combat terrorism, but regrettably some religious parties still have a soft corner for the terrorists and condemn suicide bombing and others acts of terrorism only for records sake.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Regional solutions needed to tackle Taliban*

November 06, 2008

By Mahim Maher

*LONDON: For the international community and the next US president, regional and not boxed-off solutions, are needed to tackle the Taliban in particular, and extremism in general in Afghanistan and Pakistan, argues Ahmed Rashid, who examines these issues in depth in his latest book . Rashid was speaking to a packed audience at the School of Oriental and African Studies (SOAS) on the invitation of the Pakistani Society on Monday, ironically also the anniversary of the imposition of the state of emergency in Pakistan. *

*Rashid argued for a new diplomatic initiative and an end to competition in Afghanistan. The new US president should apply pressure on India and Pakistan to find solutions to their long-standing problems, so that Pakistan can confidently take its armed resources away from the border with India and put them to better use fighting the Taliban. Rashid acknowledged that the Pakistani military would not react positively to this suggestion, as it still perceives India as the biggest threat.* He said he was surprised that General David Petraeus, the newly appointed commander of CENTCOM, who was in charge in Iraq, has been meeting Pakistans top military and security chiefs. For anyone wondering about the strategy used in Iraq, Rashid cautioned it would not work in Pakistan. 

*He said part of the solution is to talk to some members of the Taliban, such as those who are amenable to reconciliation if given jobs and an alternate life. The hardliners would have to be isolated, of course, he said, adding that they are the ones who we will have to fight. *

*Counter-insurgency: More efforts should be put into counter-insurgency, Rashid stressed. He was critical of the use of paramilitary forces in FATA instead of the army but acknowledged their efforts in Bajaur. *

*Pashtuns: Rashid said the state had failed the Pashtuns, who have not been protected through all of this. All the elders, who were pro-government, have been eliminated and the population has been abandoned*. Plus, there has been a lot of propaganda equating the Pashtun to the Taliban. There are people who want to unite the extremist and the democratic elements in the Pashtun and that simply cannot be done. In answer to another question, Rashid pointed out that the similarity between the Taliban of the 1990s and the Taliban of today was that neither of them have an economic policy. 

*Distrust, mistrust, corruption, a lack of leadership, Rashid agreed that the Pakistani political landscape is plagued with these problems. We have been dealt really bad cards, he said. After 10 years of military rule, no one wants to take part in politics, he said. [Martial law] cuts off the limbs of political leadership. The key is to accept our current constraints and support the civilian government. *

One member of the audience asked whether the US would still have any interest in Pakistan. Of course it will, Rashid replied. It is the seventh largest country in the world, it has nuclear weapons, almost all extremist groups are emerging from or receiving training from it. *But what about the argument made by some that the US has no business being in Afghanistan and should just leave? If the US leaves the region there are two things that could happen; the government would fall and the Taliban would take over or there would be a civil war between the Pashtun and the non-Pashtun, Rashid said. Rashid felt that if the US and NATO forces left Afghanistan there would be a devastating impact on Pakistan as the Pakistani Taliban would be given an incredible boost. He warned that it could even lead to civil war in Pakistan.* 

Daily Times asked Rashid about the perceived threat of the Taliban in Karachi, as often mentioned by Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM) chief Altaf Hussain. The bottom line is that it is ethnic propaganda, Rashid answered, pointing to MQM anxiety.


----------



## RescueRanger

Sorry to say there is an old English saying (biting the hand that feeds you) we knew we were playing with fire, we knew what was happening, we knew that political agents from the NA and NWFP were commenting on this getting worse since 2005 and yet we turned a blind eye. We have to fight our inner demons; no sorry we have to exorcise them once and for all.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The blood of innocents*

By Irfan Husain
November 22, 2008 

AISHA Ibrahim Duhulow was 13 years old when she was buried up to her neck in the Somali port city of Kismayu on Oct 27 and stoned to death by 50 men belonging to the Islamic group Al Shahab.

A truckload of stones was brought to the field where this murder took place. When a few members of the thousand-strong spectators tried to save the girl, Al Shahab gunmen opened fire, accidentally shooting a little boy.

It did not take long to kill Aisha. She had been accused of fornication, although according to her bereft father, she had gone to complain of being raped by three men. Her rapists remain at large, and there has been no attempt to apprehend them.

*A fortnight later, outside Mirwais Nika Girls High School in Kandahar, a group of 15 schoolgirls were attacked by two men who threw acid at them, blinding two and injuring the rest. All the girls had been covered in all-enveloping burkas, so they could not have been accused of dressing immodestly. We remember all too well that the Taliban had closed down all schools for girls when they were in power. To date, they have blown up 123 schools in Swat alone. Nor should we forget that our home-grown Taliban have been blowing up educational institutions for girls wherever they can.*

Gruesome crimes against women are not uncommon in other countries, but nowhere else do those responsible claim religious sanction for their viciousness. Presumably, both the Somali and the Afghan perpetrators of these cruel attacks claim they acted in the name of their faith. Unfortunately, they get away with this patently absurd argument time after time. No religion condones such hideous acts.

*I also mention these crimes here despite the fact that they have been reported around the world simply to identify the enemy. Far too many people here have taken to shrugging off such excesses committed in the name of Islam, while foaming at the mouth about the inequities of the West. For instance, I do not recall any religious group or leader condemning these vile crimes against innocent young girls. Indeed, I would be happy to know if these attacks were even brought up on any of the TV chat shows that feature so many studio warriors who threaten to take up cudgels against the world in defence of our sovereignty.*

*There is incessant talk in our media about the American drone attacks. Another constant refrain is about the need to talk to the Taliban. And yet hardly any voices are being raised against these criminals who are killing Pakistanis, disrupting the lives of thousands across the tribal areas as well as elsewhere in Pakistan, and butchering anybody who opposes them.*

*I mentioned last week that for the first time since 1965, I find myself supporting our army as it fights to protect us from the armed gangs of terrorists on the Afghan border. At the same time, I find it puzzling that those who have always supported the army politically have now turned against our soldiers who are risking their lives against a ruthless foe. Another irony, of course, is that many liberals and leftists are implicitly supporting the Taliban by demanding that western forces quit Afghanistan. Do they seriously think the Taliban would lay down their arms and return to their villages if their demand was met?*

*So great is the fury of millions of Pakistanis against the West that they are making common cause with the most reactionary forces in the country. While they do not support the Taliban openly, they would rather have these stone-age holy warriors take over large swathes of the country than have Pakistan fight them in concert with western forces in Afghanistan. The reality is that just as the enemy is united in its efforts to take over Kabul and Islamabad, fighting them will take greater coordination and cooperation between our troops and Isaf and American forces in Afghanistan.*

*The examples of fanaticism I gave above are directly linked to the ideology that drives the Taliban. And while their supporters in Pakistan and elsewhere in the Muslim world would like to distance themselves from such extreme manifestations of religiosity, their refusal to condemn these acts encourages the forces of darkness.*

Often, Taliban supporters justify this complete disregard for civilised norms by citing the many (and deplorable) accidental deaths caused by western forces in Afghanistan and, through drone attacks, in Pakistan. But surely, young Aisha in Kismayu, or the schoolgirls in Kandahar, cannot be blamed for collateral damage caused by foreign forces elsewhere.

It is this moral relativism that has come to characterise so much of the thinking in the Muslim world. Thus, the American invasion of Iraq is used to justify atrocities committed by the Taliban and their clones from Turkey to Indonesia. Indeed, as the jihad has gone global, these holy warriors are being cheered on by myopic Muslims around the world.

So where is this conflict headed? Is there any light at the end of the tunnel? Frankly, I cant see any. A major problem in this kind of war in which one side seeks total victory is that there is very little room for negotiations. In our case, the Taliban do not have territorial claims in the classical sense: they are not demanding the creation of a Greater Pakhtunistan, for instance.

Had this been their goal, I, for one, would certainly recommend that we consider this option. *But what they want is nothing short of the imposition of their benighted version of the Sharia in all of Afghanistan and Pakistan. And their mentors in Al Qaeda have even more extreme demands, none of which are negotiable.*

Clearly, we are caught up in a war without any end in sight. And yet, fighting against our own people is always a painful proposition, not that the enemy has any qualms at killing their countrymen in the most brutal ways imaginable. There has been much talk about bringing socio-economic development to the battle zones on both sides of the border. But how do you implement such projects when these terrorists slaughter any aid worker they find?

So whenever somebody supports the Taliban, just remind him about Aisha, and the schoolgirls blinded in Kandahar.


----------



## Neo

*Taliban plan to strike Karachi airport, ministries ​*
KARACHI: Intelligence agencies have warned of a suicide attack at the Karachi airport as well as ministries in Islamabad during the current month, Daily Times learnt on Monday.

The Interior Ministry, after receiving information from intelligence agencies, has informed law enforcement agencies that the month of November would be crucial and terrorists have planned to carry out suicide attacks at Jinnah International Airport Karachi, and also at the offices of various ministries in Islamabad.

No further detail about the modus operandi of the terrorists was disclosed in the intelligence information conveyed to the Interior Ministry. The authorities have directed law enforcement agencies to take immediate action to ensure security at the airport and the ministries offices. A source privy to the matter, seeking anonymity, told Daily Times that terrorists have planned to strike in prominent cities of the country in retaliation to the ongoing operation in the Tribal Areas and have dispatched suicide bombers to Karachi, Lahore and Islamabad. The source added that intelligence agencies have also sent complete details of two would-be suicide bombers recently dispatched by the leader of defunct TTP, after which law enforcement agencies and the intelligence network have been put on high alert. faraz khan


----------



## Logic note

NewsDaily: Bomb in Pakistan's Peshawar kills at least 16



> The blast occurred near a Shi'ite assembly hall in a congested part of the city. One building had collapsed in flames, while half a dozen others were badly damaged and on fire.
> 
> "It was a bomb. The number of casualties is very high. People are still trapped under the rubble," senior police official Kashif Alam said.
> 
> Another senior police officer in the neighborhood Mohammad Gul said at least 16 people were killed
> 
> Witnesses said the blast appeared to have been caused by a car bomb. The blast knocked out power supplies in the street, and rescue workers were hampered by a throng of angry and wailing people.
> 
> A Reuters witness saw three bodies being brought out of the rubble.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Tackling terrorism head-on*

Editorial
December 07, 2008 

*WHILE it is true that terrorism knows no borders, it is equally evident that certain parts of the world serve as terrorisms points of origin. Only those who either sympathise with the perpetrators or have been blinded by patriotism can deny that one such hub of the violence that is wracking the region, and indeed the world, is Pakistans largely lawless tribal belt. For myriad reasons  the legacy of the Afghan jihad, the rising wave of Talibanisation, unemployment, poverty, illiteracy and ignorance, US foreign policy  our tribal areas have become a breeding ground for militancy and terrorism. *

*There is no shortage of recruits there for those bent on mayhem in Pakistan, Afghanistan and beyond.* Note the distinction here between militancy and terrorism, for the two can be distinct phenomena until they overlap. When the Pakistani Taliban hit military targets in their battle against the state, troubling as that is, they can indeed be described as militants or even insurgents. But they become terrorists, and nothing but terrorists, when they target innocent civilians in bazaars or mosques or any other place for that matter. The militarys push into the tribal belt has resulted in civilian casualties and these are naturally decried by all right-thinking people. But those who vociferously demand an end to military operations must see this conflict in its entirety. This applies particularly to those who have a soft spot for the Taliban. Their holy warriors are not just taking on trained combatants but killing civilians in the streets. That is terrorism. Period.

This war against the people of Pakistan was brought home, yet again, when a massive blast in Peshawar killed over 20 people and injured nearly 100 on Friday. The same day a suicide attack on a jirga in Orakzai Agency left at least seven tribesmen dead. It needs to be asked why such incidents are on the increase. One reason could be that the upsurge in military operations in Bajaur and elsewhere have hit the Taliban hard and, finding themselves in a tighter corner, they are now opting for softer targets in areas within easy reach. As the military does its job in the theatre of war it is up to the police and the intelligence agencies to provide greater security to the citizens of the state. The short-term costs could be high but there must be no let-up in the fight against terrorism. This is a war we cannot afford to lose.


----------



## snipper

Aslam O Alaykum!

I think Qabailee Brother can hadle them properly you just facilitate them motivate them .

Take care 

Allah hafiz


----------



## RabzonKhan

Fairly good assessment!

*The terrorism riddle*

Editorial
December 09, 2008 

PAKISTAN, never far from the news, has been firmly in the international spotlight since the Mumbai attacks. The steady drip of leaks from investigators in India and comments by Indian and American officials suggest that a Pakistani connection to the Mumbai attacks has been irrefutably established, at least in the eyes of the wider world. There is, however, a *second, sometimes unspoken line of allegations against Pakistan: that we are a state with weak governance where terrorist groups have long run amok. Enough is enough, now put your house in order, the world led by India and the US is saying to Pakistan. We wish the world, and in particular the US, was not so selective in its memories of what has brought Pakistan to such a pass.*

*If Lashkar-i-Taiba has grown to a position of such strength that it could execute the Mumbai attacks with consummate ease, it has not done so in a vacuum. The Lashkars capabilities grew on the watch of Gen Musharraf, a military strongman supported by American dollars and a White House that believed he was its best bet to take on Al Qaeda and the Taliban in the tribal areas. Even as it became clear that Gen Musharraf was not delivering on American demands and was possibly playing a dangerous double game by covertly supporting some militant groups, the Americans steadfastly stood by their man. *

*The past year provided a particularly unedifying juxtaposition of a desperate general clinging to power and the resurgence of the two largest political parties, the PPP and the PML-N, both of which unambiguously support closer ties with India. Throughout that tussle the US remained a silent spectator, keen not to upset a fading dictator. So militancy is a problem in the region not only because of Pakistans numerous sins of commission but also because of the sins of the US, whose interests in Afghanistan led it to back a ruler who made neither Pakistan nor the region safer.*

Making the region a safe place is no easy task now. The torching of 150 trucks laden with Nato supplies and vehicles outside Peshawar on Sunday confirms that a dangerous game of whack-a-mole is under way  hit the militants in one area and they pop up in another. This is possible because the militants are neither a monolith nor neatly divisible into separate groups; they have overlapped and melded in ways that have extended their overall reach. So for Pakistan the priority then must be to push back against all militants, not just the ones that the US or India wants us to stamp out. To do so would require a well-thought-out plan. However, no plan will succeed if foreign countries regard terrorism in Pakistan in a piecemeal way that only narrowly focuses on their own interests.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Mahmood Shah is absolutely correct in his assessment of the situation. 



*Threats from two borders*

By Mahmood Shah

*THE governments warning that it would have to withdraw troops from its western border in case of a threat on its eastern frontier with India was not only uncalled for, it was unrealistic as well.* The continuous harping on this issue on TV talk shows is creating a negative impact in the NWFP and Fata.

*Such tendencies in the past, including an overemphasis on the Kashmir issue, and without any tangible results created negative feelings in the former East Pakistan. Although East Pakistans population was larger than that of West Pakistan, not only did the issues discussed concern the interests of the western wing but most of our troops were also deployed in West Pakistan.*

*Without meaning to sound parochial, the fact is that there are similar feelings in the NWFP and Fata at this point of time. Defending territory and ensuring the security of its people is the foremost responsibility of the state. Unless it is proactive in ensuring that it is fulfilling this responsibility, other countries and non-state actors (an increasing phenomenon presently in Fata and the NWFP) will be encouraged to encroach upon the security foundations of a neglectful state.*

*Pakistans views on the subject of moving troops from one border to the other were meant more for US consumption and discussing these on TV talk shows would be tantamount to encouraging non-state actors and creating negative feelings among the people of the NWFP and Fata.*

*Meanwhile, the reported views of some security officials that Baitullah Mehsud and Maulana Fazlullah are patriotic Pakistanis are laughable. The kind of demoralising effect this has had on local law-enforcement agencies and elders (who should be in the forefront when it comes to checking the enemy from within) is not difficult to imagine. If Baitullah and Fazlullah are patriots, how should one categorise our law-enforcement agencies and local elders who are pitted against them and are losing their lives to attacks on a daily basis?*

The assertion that our tribes will defend the western border is doubtful because they have been overrun by a superior and motivated force. It is no longer 1948 or 1965 when these tribesmen with rustic weapons but superior motivation and fighting techniques in the mountainous area were able to add to our fighting strength. We are living in 2008 and must keep the battlefield of the 21st century in mind. Our tribals are not cannon fodder just to be thrown into these battlefields. If their services are required we must work out a proper plan on how to use these. In any case, they are not available at this point of time and we must not deceive ourselves.

*Even after the Mumbai attacks, the threat on our eastern border is not a credible one. Given Pakistans nuclear status, India would not want to commit the blunder of attacking the eastern border. Core areas like Sialkot, Lahore and Rahimyar Khan are perilously close to our eastern border. It is no longer possible to have a limited war between India and Pakistan without provoking a nuclear response from Pakistan. Therefore, any threat emanating from our eastern border is largely taken care of by the countrys nuclear status.*

In the present day, no country in the world can afford a nuclear war or should even think about it. The real purpose of having nuclear weapons is the deterrent value which these provide and we could exploit this by reducing the deployment of conventional forces along the eastern border.

*NWFP and Fata inhabitants ask that if all politicians can unite when faced with a threat from India even when the forces have not been moved, why cant they sit together to debate the threat emanating from our western border and give it the same degree of importance.*

Understandably the Indian government and media overreacted to the unfortunate incident in Mumbai but there is no reason for the same response on our part. The NWFP and Fata are already under attack and the enemy is within our territories. Our complacent attitude towards the enormous threat on our western border is not understandable. *Our military and political leadership appears to suffer from some kind of mental fixation and seems equipped to handle only threats from India.* We cannot reorient ourselves to respond effectively to a new situation.

*US drones are attacking our tribal, even settled, areas and even then we are unable to stop our enemies from whatever it is doing. In case we pull out our forces from the western border they will simply walk into our territories. Therefore the warning that in case of a threat on our eastern border we would have to pull out forces from our western border is not only unrealistic, it is also making the people of the NWFP and Fata feel demoralised. *The government must re-evaluate the threats on both borders and carry out a major redeployment of our forces as per this new threat perception.

The writer is a retired brigadier and former secretary, Fata.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Suicide bomber arrested in DI Khan










PESHAWAR ( 2008-12-12 23:09:17 ) Police on Friday arrested a suspected suicide bomber when he was trying to enter in a mosque at Dera Ismail Khan, a senior police officer said.

&#8220;The bomber, wearing a suicide jacket, was apprehended by security personnel when he was trying to enter Faqir Shah Mosque where large number of people were coming to offer Juma prayer,&#8221; DPO Dera Ismail Khan Nasir Mehmood Satti told APP.

The accused was immediately shifted to City police station for interrogation.

An official of City police station when contacted said the alleged bomber identified as Shakeel Ahmed belonged to Dera Adamkhel of Frontier Region Kohat. Police are interrogating the accused.


----------



## wowgolds987

The latest casualties might finally act as a wake-up to go into FATA and hammer any militant infrastructure.

The peace deals were a noble effort but the time has now come to reel in the frankenstein monster and decapitate it.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Zia remnants impeding peace process: ANP*

** Party&#8217;s information secretary calls General (r) Hameed Gul a leading figure among the remnants of Zia regime*

By Irfan Ali
December 22, 2008 

KARACHI: The Awami National Party (ANP) stated that remnants of former military dictator General Ziaul Haq are impeding peace efforts being made by ANP, in its capacity as a coalition partner in the Pakistan Peoples Party-led government. 

&#8220;The basic reason for our vote bank was our promise of ensuring durable peace in the country,&#8221; ANP Information Secretary Zahid Khan told Daily Times. He said that ANP had participated in the election on this single-point agenda and started implementation of this agenda soon after the formation of the government at the centre and in NWFP. &#8220;We adopted measures that included dialogue and accords. However, at some places, these measures failed due to the efforts of remnants of the Zia regime,&#8221; he said. 

*Khan stated that the problems being faced by Pakistan now are the seeds sown in the Zia regime, adding that remnants of his regime are in existence today and disturbing peace in the nation is top of their agenda. &#8220;Former military general Hameed Gul is a leading figure among the remnants of Zia regime and the tenure of former president Pervez Musharraf was also a continuation of it,&#8221; he said. *

*Replying to a question, Khan said that ANP considered Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) President Nawaz Sharif and the Jamaat-e-Islami too also be following in Zia&#8217;s footsteps but at times they changed their course, while on other occasions followed Hameed Gul.*

*&#8220;I agree with you that ANP had joined hands with PML-N in the past but it was because PML-N had been a democratically elected party,&#8221; he said, adding that ANP had repeatedly advised them to desist from diverting towards Zia&#8217;s ideology.* Khan stated that ANP initiated the peace restoration process but its success depends upon a comprehensive course of action that actually targets terrorists rather than civilians.

*&#8220;On one hand, peace efforts are being impeded and, on the other, civilians are being continuously targeted in areas such as Swat,&#8221; he lamented.* Khan exhorted the federal government to change its course of action and rectify the flaws in its previous strategy, adding that ANP has submitted its proposals in this regard to the PPP-led government. 

*Khan said that the colossal losses being suffered by civilians served as great encouragement for terrorists who do not want Pakistan to progress. Khan concluded by stating that the remnants of General Zia had an obscurantist agenda but expressed confidence that the people of Pakistan will reject it altogether.*


----------



## linkinpark

*Militants attack three schools in Peshawar*


By Ali Hazrat Bacha


PESHAWAR, Dec 22: Militants attacked three English-medium schools in the city on Monday, set their five buses on fire and ransacked the office of the principal of one of the schools and other property.

The three private schools  Peshawar Model School (boys branch), Frontier Model School (boys branch) and Frontier Model School (girls branch)  located on the Warsak Road are considered to be among leading private educational institutions in the city.

Four employees of the Peshawar Model School; physical training instructor Sher Mohammad, watchmen Mohammadullah and Aurangzeb and auto-mechanic Naveed; were injured and two of them were said to be in a serious condition.

Watchman Samiullah told Dawn that about 15 masked men armed with heavy weapons carrying oil canisters entered the school building, snatched the keys of the gates from the watchmen, sprinkled oil on four parked buses and set them on fire.

He said the militants hurled petrol bombs on classrooms on the ground floor, torched a deep freezer in the canteen and damaged the crockery and other items.

They also placed a bomb in the accounts section, ransacked the principals office and smashed windowpanes of several classrooms.

According to bomb disposal personnel, the explosive weighing over 2 kg was a remote-controlled device.

Eyewitnesses said that fire tenders were called after the militants had left the place but by the time two of the buses had been destroyed.

The militants also attacked the main gate of the Frontier Model School with a grenade.

Superintendent of the school Anwar Siddiqui told Dawn that the militants were appeared to be in a hurry. They tried to break open the gate but could not do so.

The militants entered the other Frontier Model School and torched its buses. However, the watchman put out the fire.

Security forces recently conducted an operation in areas near the Warsak Road and claimed that the localities had been cleared of militants.

Police said they had arrested three men who possessed arms and explosives.

SSP (coordination) Qazi Jamil told Dawn that the suspects carried two grenades and two Kalashnikovs.

He said that the Peshawar Model School would remain closed for three days for repairs, but other schools would open on Tuesday.


URL : Militants attack three schools in Peshawar -DAWN - Top Stories; December 23, 2008


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Marriott attack not done by India*

Editorial
December 24, 2008

The adviser to the prime minister on interior, Mr Rehman Malik, revealed on Monday in Islamabad that the banned Lashkar-e Jhangvi organisation had carried out the terrorist attack on the Marriott hotel in Islamabad. After the completion of investigations in the case, it was found that the truck used in the attack was loaded with ammunition in Jhang, and it entered Islamabad via Rawat. Two boys from Toba Tek Singh, who had been arrested, had facilitated the terrorist act.

*Analysts have named Harkat-ul-Jihad-al-Islami (HUJI) and Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LJ) as the culprits in the Marriott case. Since both are on the payroll of Al Qaeda, the hotel tragedy can be attributed to Al Qaeda. Those who have roped in the Marriott as a convenient excuse to put the blame on India should now give up.* More revelations about the Marriott are bound to emerge in the coming days and the government, despite its obfuscations, will have to take action against those responsible. *The HUJI leader, Qari Saifullah Akhtar, whom Ms Benazir Bhutto had accused as her prospective assassin, goes scot-free. So do many others. **


----------



## RabzonKhan

*725 killed in 63 terrorist attacks*

* Media reports much higher toll 
* Security agencies targeted frequently in increased number of suicide attacks

By Tahir Niaz

*ISLAMABAD: Some 725 Pakistanis - 149 Law Enforcing Agencies (LEAs) officials and 576 civilians - were killed in 63 terrorist attacks, averaging 61 killings per month, in 2008.*

According to official data available with Daily Times, most people were killed in suicide attacks, which Muttaheda Ulema Council has declared forbidden (haram) in Pakistan.

Media have reported much more killings than the government sources. The suicide attack on Marriott Hotel in Islamabad on September 20 was one of the worst, killing over 40 people and grabbing attention of national and international media. 

In the years first suicide attack on police outside the Lahore High Court (LHC) on January 10, 16 police officials and four civilians were killed. In the years last suicide attack on a polling station in Buner on December 28, 34 people, including four children were killed. 

Chronology: Jan 10, 16 police officials and four civilians were killed in a suicide attack outside the LHC, Lahore. 

Jan 14, a bomb killed 10 people in a crowded market in Karachi. 

Feb 9, a suicide bomber killed 25 people in an election rally in Charsadda. On February 16, a suicide car bomber struck at a PPP rally in Parachinar, killing 37 people. 

Feb 22, a roadside bomb hit a wedding party in Swat, killing at least 14 people. 

Feb 25, a suicide bomber killed Army Surgeon General Mushtaq Baig and seven others in Rawalpindi. 

Feb 29, a suicide bomber killed 44 people in Mingora, a valley in Swat, in the funeral of three policemen, killed in a roadside bomb blast earlier in the day.

March 2, a suicide bomber killed 43 people in a meeting of anti-militancy tribal elders in Darra Adam Khel. 

March 4, two suicide bombers attacked Pakistan Naval War College in Lahore, killing five people and wounding 19. 

March 10, suicide attackers killed 26 people and partly demolished Federal Investigation Agency office in Lahore in two hits. 

March 15, a bomb blast at an Italian restaurant in Islamabad killed a Turkish woman and wounded 10 others, including four FBI agents.

May 19, a suicide bomber killed 13 people at an army bakery in Mardan. No terrorist attack was reported in June.

July 2, a suicide car bomb outside the Danish Embassy in Islamabad killed eight people. 

July 6, a suicide bomber killed 15 people in an attack on police in Islamabad close to Lal Masjid.

Aug 12, a roadside bomb ripped through a Pakistan Air Force bus in Peshawar, killing 13 people. 

Aug 19, a suicide bomber killed 23 people at a hospital in Dera Ismail Khan. On August 21, two suicide attacks killed at least 57 people outside Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POFs), Wah. 

Aug 28, a bomb attack targeting policemen killed 10 people in Bannu.

Sept 6, a suicide bomber killed 33 people at a security checkpoint near Peshawar. 

Sept 11, suspected militants hurled grenades and fired into a mosque in Peshawar killing at least 20 worshippers. 

Sept 20, the day when President Asif Ali Zardari addressed a joint session of the Parliament, a suicide attacker rammed a explosive-laden dumper into Marriott Hotel in Islamabad, killing at least 40 people. 

Sept 22, at least nine securitymen were killed in a suicide car-bomb attack on a security check post in Swat. 

Sept 24, a female student was killed in a suicide blast at a FC convoy in Quetta Cantonment.

Oct 6, a suicide bomber blew himself up in a crowd of people in Bakhar at the outhouse of Rashid Akbar Niwani, a Shia MNA from Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz, killing 25 people. 

Oct 10, at least 40 people were killed and around 90 wounded when a suicide bomber targeted an anti-Taliban jirga in Orakzai Agency. 

Oct 19, four people were killed when a remote-controlled bomb exploded in the main bazaar of Dera Bugti. 

Oct 26, at least 11 people, seven of them Frontier Corps personnel and three Khasadars, were killed and five others injured in a suicide attack in Mohmand Agency. 

Nov 4, at least seven people, including three security officials, were killed in a suicide attack on a security force check post in Hangu. 

Nov 11, a suicide bomber blew himself up at Qayyum Stadium in Peshawar, killing four people. 

Nov 12, five people were killed as a suicide bomber rammed an explosives-filled bus into the gates of a school in Charsadda district. 

Nov 17, at least three troops were killed when a suicide bomber rammed an explosives-laden vehicle into a security check post in Swats Khawazakhela area.

Nov 20, a suicide bomber killed at least nine people in a mosque in Mamoond tehsil of Bajaur Agency. 

Dec 3, three security forces personnel and two civilians were killed after a Mohmand Rifles convoy was bombed near Shabqadar in Charsadda district. 

Dec 5, a car bomb explosion outside an Imambargah near Peshawars historic Qisakhwani Bazaar killed at least 22 people. The same day, at least six people were killed when an explosives-laden vehicle was blown up in Kalaia area of Lower Orakzai.

Dec 14, at least two people were killed in a remote-controlled bomb blast in Dera Bugti district.

Dec 28, 34 people were killed in Buner in a suicide attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*JI pocketed millions of dollars from US: ANP*

PESHAWAR: Awami National Party (ANP) NWFP Secretary General Tajuddin Khan on Monday accused the Jamaat-e-Islami (JI) of pocketing millions of dollars during the war against Soviet troops in Afghanistan. Khan said in a statement that the JI provided support to the United States in Afghanistan and provided volunteers for the war to earn millions of dollars. *He said the people were facing an insurgency everywhere in the NWFP due to the failed policies of the Muttahida Majlis-e-Amal government in the province. He said the JI had invited foreign terrorists to settle in Pashtun lands, who were now wreaking havoc across the country*. Khan said military operations in the Tribal Areas and other parts of the NWFP would continue until the JI-supported terrorists are completely eliminated. staff report


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Taliban video claims attacks on FIA building, ISI bus* 

January 19, 2009

PESHAWAR: The Taliban on Sunday released a video of statements from supposed suicide bombers and footage of deadly attacks, claimed to have been carried out in Pakistan. *The 40-minute tape shows men and youths addressing the camera in Pushto about their intention to carry out suicide attacks, with Urdu-language terrorist anthems playing in the background. Taliban commander Qari Hussain, who is based in South Waziristan Agency, handed out the video to reporters in Peshawar.* Hussain is also known as Ustad-e-Fidaeen : teacher of suicide bombers. The two biggest attacks claimed on the video were a double truck bombing last March on the FIA building in Lahore and bombing of an office of the Inter-Services Intelligence in 2007. Im going to do this [suicide bombing] with Islamic sentiments, said someone who gave his name only as Masood and appeared to be in his teens, to a backdrop of footage from the FIA attack. afp


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan arrests London bombings suspect*

Story Highlights

Officials say arrested al Qaeda militant has ties to 2005 London subway bombings

52 killed, 900 wounded from bombs on 3 subway trains and a bus on July 7, 2005

Zabih al-Taifi arrested in village near Peshawar in ongoing security operations

ISLAMABAD, Pakistan (CNN) -- Pakistan has arrested a suspected al Qaeda militant who intelligence officials say is tied to the London subway bombings in 2005, authorities there said Thursday.


The double-decker bus damaged by a bomb in central London on July 7, 2005.

Zabih al-Taifi was arrested in a village near Peshawar on Wednesday as part of ongoing security operations in the area, police and intelligence officials told CNN. Six others, both Afghans and Pakistanis, were also arrested.

The Metropolitan Police Service in London, also known as Scotland Yard, issued a statement refusing to comment on the arrest.

"Speculation around this reported arrest with alleged links to an ongoing terrorist trial is unhelpful and may be prejudicial to current criminal proceedings," it said.

The London blasts killed 52 people and wounded at least 900 others when bombs went off on three subway trains and a bus on July 7, 2005.

Security analysts say the village where al-Taifi was arrested in the North West Frontier Province has been the site of recent clashes between Pakistani security forces and militants. 

CNN's Zein Basravi contributed to this report.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Moved Mohmand Operation related posts here:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/war-terror/20147-momand-operation.html


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: 3Ds: dialogue, development, deterrence?*

Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani said at a press conference in Islamabad on Sunday that he had convinced the world that military operations alone were not the solution to terrorism, and that Pakistans 3Ds strategy was essential to winning hearts and minds of the people involved in it. The 3Ds he explained as dialogue, development and deterrence. He also claimed that he had convinced several world leaders that employment, development and alleviation of poverty were the key to success in the war on terror. Mr Gilani spoke out again against the US policy of drone attacks inside Pakistani territory and he appealed to the US to share actionable intelligence with Pakistan. He said the war against terrorism could not be won without the cooperation of the people, and that army operations were not the only solution to it. He thought the possibility of a foreign hand could not be ruled out in Swat.

The three concepts are unassailable, divorced as they stand from the reality in Pakistan. Anywhere in the world, before the hostilities actually begin, it is perhaps the only policy to follow, with the exception perhaps that deterrence should always be a factor regardless of whether or not the fighting has begun. In this context, it is possible that Mr Gilani did not sequence his 3Ds in any kind of priority. *He has put dialogue first but experience in Afghanistan and Pakistan is that, violence having begun, dialogue continues to be shunned by the militants. Their aim always is to bring the state on the table in order to make it capitulate.*

*In fact, dialogue in South Waziristan was always a non-starter because Nek Muhammad and Baitullah Mehsud had reached the level of rebellious capacity where they could bend the will of the state. So dialogue with the terrorists should come right at the end, after the government has fully asserted its monopoly of force and brought the terrorists to the negotiating table. It has to make sure that it talks to them from a position of strength. Dialogue after losing the writ of the state, which is Pakistans case at the moment, is of no use. The subsequent case of Swat has made it amply clear.*

Similarly, experience shows that unless the target areas are sufficiently pacified, development simply cannot begin to take place. It doesnt deserve the second priority given to it in the 3Ds. We all know that development in Afghanistan  whatever little there was despite the US approach of neglecting nation-building  simply could not go on in the areas where the Taliban could intervene and reverse the process. *In Pakistan, too, the first thing targeted by the terrorists is the development infrastructure. The Taliban in Swat began their rebellion by destroying schools and other state-owned buildings. This week, North Waziristan has thrown out all the NGOs doing development work there.*

*Now let us come to deterrence. The state deters lawbreakers and the terrorists all the time. This is its normal function. If it neglects this function of normal deterrence by weakening itself through strategies of covert war and power-sharing with non-state actors within the country, the consequences include the slackening of the writ of the state and the proliferation of terrorists, including those who come in from the neighbourhood.* Mr Gilani has hinted at a foreign hand but the world understands that when Pakistan says this it is not pointing to the foreign terrorists lurking in its territory but to foreign states. So this statement begs the question and is not helpful.

*The stage we are at ordains us to fight the war against terrorism as the final war of the state. Dialogue and development will come after we have started winning it. **


----------



## Flintlock

*8 killed, 35 wounded in blast in Pakistan*
5 Feb 2009, 2030 hrs IST, PTI
Print Email Discuss Share Save Comment Text:
ISLAMABAD: Up to eight persons were killed and over 30 others injured in a bomb blast near a prayer hall of Pakistan's minority Shia community in
Dera Ghazi Khan town in Punjab province on Thursday.

The blast occurred shortly before 7 pm when a large number of people had joined a religious procession outside the imambargah or prayer hall.

Officials were quoted by TV channels as saying that the powerful explosion killed eight persons and injured about 35.

Police said they believed the attack could be the result of sectarian tensions.

The imambargah is located in a thickly populated area in the centre of Dera Ghazi Khan. Witnesses said they saw bodies and many injured persons lying on the road after the blast.

No group claimed responsibility for the attack. A prominent Shia body said it had informed local police that there was a possibility of a terrorist attack on the congregation. It complained the police had taken no security measures despite the warning.

8 killed, 35 wounded in blast in Pakistan-Pakistan-World-The Times of India


----------



## Flintlock

Attack leaves seven Pakistani police dead: officials

46 minutes ago

MULTAN, Pakistan (AFP)  Unidentified assailants killed seven policemen in a pre-dawn attack Saturday on a checkpoint in central Pakistan, police and officials said.

The attackers first gunned down two police guards and then blew up the checkpoint building with explosives in the town of Mianwali bordering the country's restive North West Frontier Province.

"Seven police were killed in the pre-dawn attack," police chief Shaukat Javed told AFP. Local officials also confirmed the attack.

It was not clear wether the Mianwali raid was linked to the continuing violence in the northwestern region, where the army is battling Al-Qaeda and Taliban-linked groups.

On Thursday a suicide bomber killed 33 people near a Shiite Muslim mosque in the town of Dera Ghazi Khan, also in central Punjab province.
AFP: Attack leaves seven Pakistani police dead: officials


----------



## Flintlock

*
Seven police killed in Pakistan*

Police in Pakistan say seven officers have been killed in an attack on a checkpoint in Mianwali in Punjab near restive North-West Frontier province.

Residents in the town heard gunfire and an explosion as the checkpoint building was attacked before dawn.

Pakistani officials said it was not clear who had carried out the attack.

On Thursday a suicide bomb attack killed 33 people, and left dozens more injured, in the town of Dera Ghazi Khan, also in Punjab.

Troops and police have been fighting pro-Taleban militants in North-West Frontier province. 
BBC NEWS | South Asia | Seven police killed in Pakistan


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Moral dilemma of our times*

By Irfan Husain
February 07, 2009 

*AS we enter into an era of unending asymmetric wars against non-state warriors with a wide range of goals, we need to re-examine the rules of engagement.*

*For instance, when terrorists are trying to topple the state and all the institutions it rests on, should they be given the protection a constitution guarantees citizens? When we learn of the public beheadings and floggings being carried out by the Taliban in Swat and the tribal areas in the name of the version of Islam they want to impose, the temptation is to argue that they should be served a dose of their own medicine.*

To an extent, this is already happening. Witness the case of the disappeared: scores of people have been kidnapped and tortured on the suspicion that they are connected to one or the other of the terrorist organisations that have found Pakistan so hospitable. Several accounts have appeared in the press alleging that these suspects were locked up in safe houses run by various intelligence agencies for months, and subjected to the most appalling treatment.

*Elsewhere, too, this erosion of personal liberties and the recourse to torture has raised questions about the moral foundations of modern states in a time of conflict. Images from Abu Ghraib, Guantanamo Bay and other infamous detention centres underline the dilemma we face. The question boils down to whether those wishing to inflict their agenda on the rest of us through the use of indiscriminate violence and unspeakable atrocities deserve the protection of the very state they seek to dismantle.*

*This question takes on added urgency in the wake of wholesale arrests of Lashkar-i-Taiba/Jamaatud Dawa members in Pakistan. In our legal system, the burden of proof rests on the prosecution. Can the state really build a solid case against 125 suspects? Do the prosecutors have the kind of proof that can stand up to the scrutiny of a court? And more to the point, should people sworn to pulling down the legal system be tried by its rules?*

*Given the reality of our inefficient, archaic legal process, we can safely assume that the majority of those being tried will get bail, and then be released on grounds of insufficient evidence. They will then go off and cause further carnage in Pakistan, and perhaps abroad. This has been the pattern thus far, and there is no reason to expect that things will be any different this time.*

*Another cause for concern is the fear these jihadis inspire. Some judges have refused to preside over the trials of terrorists. Similarly, witnesses have abruptly changed their testimony. Confessions have been deemed to be tainted because they are alleged to have been extracted under duress.*

*Given these practical difficulties in obtaining convictions in many cases of terrorism, how does society protect itself from these killers?* In other countries, laws have been tightened to deal with terror suspects. Human rights activists have been rightly concerned about the possible misuse of such draconian laws. The Patriot Act that was made law by Bush in the aftermath of 9/11 contains provisions that have caused much hardship, especially among immigrant Muslim communities.

*Those responsible for maintaining law and order argue that citizens must be prepared to surrender some freedom as a price for their security. Advocates of personal freedom maintain that if we give up our hard-won liberties, the terrorists will have succeeded to a large extent.*

*In Pakistan, where we are at the sharp end of the struggle against jihadi killers, the outcome of this debate can mean the difference between life and death.* In Sri Lanka, the state has put human rights on the back burner as it has battled the Tamil Tigers. The army is now on the verge of victory, albeit at a huge cost in terms of Tamil misery. But as the government rightly argues, the Tamils in the north were being held hostage by the LTTE, and now the survivors have a reasonable chance of living normal lives once Prabhakaran and his evil gang are history.

*Can we use this argument in our fight against the Taliban and their offshoots? In practical terms, the government does not have the kind of consensus the Rajapaksa regime has forged in Sri Lanka. In Pakistan, a large segment of the population is either ambivalent towards the jihadis, or support their cause, if not their methods. The media is full of Taliban sympathisers. Even moderate politicians like Nawaz Sharif advocate negotiations instead of force.*

*The problem with this approach is that it has been tried before, and has failed every time. What is there to talk about with people who want to deny girls an education? How do you negotiate with somebody who insists that women must stay at home, and be denied any public role in society?* These basic rights are simply not negotiable. One can talk to people who want a greater share of the pie, or a bigger piece of land. But one cannot negotiate with people who want to drag us back to the dark ages by force. *After all, we have the example of what the Taliban did when they were in power in Afghanistan.*

So we return to the dilemma of how to treat these people: are they citizens who deserve the same rights as the rest of us, or do we subject them to the rigours of the benighted law they seek to impose on society? If we descend to their level of barbarism, do we not become their mirror image? And yet, if we play by conventional rules, we run the real risk that they will win.

*Striking the right balance is a challenge most democracies face in these troubled times. Across the world, there have been gross miscarriages of justice, and the innocent have suffered incarceration and disgrace. At least one innocent person in Britain was killed under new shoot-to-kill powers given to the police. But equally, many terror plots have been thwarted.*

*For my part, I am convinced that only a robust response will deter the killers who have now taken control of large swathes of Pakistan. They have only contempt for the existing legal system, as well as for the constitution, and have thus placed themselves outside its protection.*


----------



## TruthSeeker

Rabzon said:


> The Patriot Act that was made law by Bush in the aftermath of 9/11 contains provisions that have caused much hardship, especially among immigrant Muslim communities.



There is a tremendous amount of misguided "hype" surrounding the Patriot Act. *What is the factual basis for the statement above? * People seem to forget that ANY human system has flaws that result in a certain amount of unintended negative consequences. Look at auto transportation (car crash deaths), medicine (misdiagnosed patients, wrong drug applications), food (salmonella poisoning), education (mishandled students who have learning disabilities), criminal justice (wrong convictions due to police corruption), etc., etc. For all the belly-aching about torture by the US in the WoT, only 3 prisoners were subjected to waterboarding. We need to have some perspective and stop demanding perfection of the human beings that are trying their level best to protect us from the inhumanity of these terrorists.


----------



## Flintlock

*Mortar shells kill 12 in Pakistan*
February 10, 2009 - 12:34AM

At least 12 people, including several children, were killed when mortar shells slammed into a town in northwest Pakistan on Monday, local officials and residents say.

Several shells landed in an open area on the outskirts of Darra Adam Khel, where children were playing and people were watching, they said.

"At least 12 people were killed and six injured, all were civilians," local official Atif Khan told AFP. The casualties were caused by mortar shells, which also damaged some nearby houses, he added.

Nobody claimed immediate responsibility for the shelling.

Security forces denied involvement. "No military operation is currently underway in the area," a security official said, requesting anonymity.

An angry mob of around 200 people protesting against the killings blocked a highway linking the town with Peshawar, the main city in North West Frontier Province, and southern Pakistan.

The town, known for its weapons market, has become a stronghold of Taliban extremists. A Polish engineer, who was beheaded at the weekend, was kidnapped by a Taliban group in the area last September.

Unrest is spreading along Pakistan's northwest border with Afghanistan. Government troops have pressed offensives against Islamist militants in the semi-autonomous tribal region and the once scenic valley of Swat.
Mortar shells kill 12 in Pakistan


----------



## Flintlock

GEO Pakistan
* Two alleged US spies killed in N Waziristan*
Updated at: 1925 PST, Monday, February 09, 2009
Two alleged US spies killed in N Waziristan MIRANSHAH: The militants killed two persons in North Waziristan and Mohmand Agency on charges of spying for the United States.

The body of an Afghan national was found on Monday near roadside in the Spinwam area of Miranshah. A note found near body said that he had been spying for the US.*

The bullet-riddled body of a tribesman, Rafiq Khan, was found from Gongat Jawar area in Bajaur Agency.*

The notes found with the bodies&#8217; said that anyone spying for would meet the same fate.
Two alleged US spies killed in N Waziristan - GEO.tv


----------



## S-2

The surest way to off somebody in Pakistan is accuse them of spying for America-or India. Dead men. Doesn't have to be true and won't be checked. There's too much satisfaction by killing a "spy" for the yanks, nevermind the facts.

If we've spies in FATA then they carry ISI identity cards and run their own networks. This isn't Britain and C.I.A. networks in FATA are almost certainly a mirage. The idea certainly is convenient though and I've little doubt that AQAM leaders are looking over their shoulders these days.

Never know who'll blow the whistle that calls in PREDATOR nor the reason. Vendetta is too commonplace up there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flintlock

*Civilians, kids among 33 killed in Darra, Landikotal, Swat

18 cops wounded in Bannu suicide bombing*

Tariq Saeed

Peshawar&#8212;*A number of districts and tribal areas of NWFP continued to be in the grip of violence and bloodshed as at least eighteen innocent people including five kids were reportedly killed by mortar shells in Darra Adam Khel, while as many as 18 cops were injured seriously when a suicide bomber struck at a check post in Bannu district.*

Likewise,* as the security forces intensified their operation in volatile Swat, the planes heavily pounded militant&#8217;s hideouts in the region killing five people including a civilian.*

*Reports reaching here said the fighting between the security forces and the militants in Darra Adam Khel, FR Kohat, led to tragic killing of some 17 innocent tribals who were hit by a mortar shell. *Sources said it all started when the militants launched an assault at a security post at Abbas Chowk killing a security personal and injuring a few others.

The security forces, as the reports say, retaliated with full might &#8212; and resorted to heavy shelling on the insurgent&#8217;s dens using artillery from the Kohat Cantt.* In the meanwhile, as the locals say, a mortar shell fired from unknown destination hit a Hujra in Qasim Khel killing a civilian and wounding a few others. As large number of people gathered on the scene, another shell landed at the site this time killing 14 more people. Five innocent children also fell prey to the mortar shells.*
*
While the Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) said the mortar shell was fired by the militants, the locals and the independent sources told Observer it was fired by the security forces who they said were acting against the militants in haphazard style without caring of the collateral damage which has assumed alarming proportion.*

Soon after the incident thousands of infuriated inhabitants of the Qasim Khel thronged to the roads and blocked Indus Highway near Darra for all kind of traffic by placing the dead bodies in the centre of the road. They were chanting slogans asking the government to stop killing innocent people while operating against the militants.
*
On the other hand some 18 policemen were wounded when a suicide bomber blew up his explosives laden vehicle near a police post some three kilometer west of Bannu City.
*
Reports reaching here said a suicide bomber wanted to ram his explosive laden vehicle into a police check post at Baran Bridge Monday early morning. However , sensing his intentions the cops on duty fired at him in order to keep him away from the post. In the meanwhile, the suicide bomber blew up the vehicle a few yards away from the post injuring at least eighteen cops.

Police officials say the checkpost was destroyed completely. The cops were rushed to the district headquarters hospital Bannu for treatment where the reports say two cops were in critical condition. Those wounded include 16 policemen and two FC Jawaans.

Meanwhile around a dozen tribesmen were killed when a factional fighting broke out between two rival groups in remote Tirah valley of the Khyber Agency on Monday. Many more were wounded seriously, confirmed the officials.

According to political authorities one of the two rival groups occupied Hyder Kando and other key points in the region. The law enforcers rushed to the site to stop the fighting.
*
Sophisticated arms were being used in the fighting between two factions of religious organizations. A group has claimed to capture 12 persons of the rival faction. The situation was tense in the area till the filing of this report.
*
In Swat, as the officials confirmed, the security forces have intensified the ongoing operation against the militants challenging the writ of the government and the gunship helicopters, struck hard on their hide outs in the outskirts of Swat killing at least four militants while a civilian also reportedly fell victim to the strikes.

The militants also torched a boy&#8217;s school and a Basic Health Unit (BHU) in Matta Tehsil in Swat district on Monday while a bridge was blown up at Kaladand area near Mingora city. According to security officials, some unknown miscreants put on fire a boy&#8217;s school and BHU in Nazirabad area on the outskirt of Matta. Furniture and buildings of school and the BHU were fully damaged due to arson attack. The religious hardliners , according to rough estimates, have so for set ablaze around 200 girls and boys schools.

Meanwhile, a bridge (Takta Band by-pass bridge) near Mingora city was blown up on the night between Sunday and Monday. The miscreants used explosives which exploded with a big bang and razed the bridge to ground. It was the 22nd connecting bridge blown up by the militants.

In Wana, South Waziristan Agency Naib Ameer a central chief of Tehreek Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Baitullah Mehsud has reportedly survived attempt on his life. One commander was killed when their vehicle was detonated with remote control bomb in Makeen area in South Waziristan Agency late last night.

Political Naib Tehsildar Tehsil Tiarza Jamshed Khan told PO that unknown people targeted the vehicle of Naib Ameer Tehreek-e-Taliban-Pakistan (TTP) Maulana Noor Sayyed with remote control device while he was on his way back home to Barond village after attending a meeting in Makeen. The vehicle smashed into pieces after the blast, he added.

The explosive device planted on a road side near Tanga Quresh in Tehsil Tiarza exploded with big bang resultantly Commander Abdul Malik Shimankhel died on the spot. Sources said adding the TTP deputy chief remained unhurt.

Top Stories | Pakistan Observer Newspaper online edition


----------



## waraich66

S-2 said:


> The surest way to off somebody in Pakistan is accuse them of spying for America-or India. Dead men. Doesn't have to be true and won't be checked. There's too much satisfaction by killing a "spy" for the yanks, nevermind the facts.
> 
> If we've spies in FATA then they carry ISI identity cards and run their own networks. This isn't Britain and C.I.A. networks in FATA are almost certainly a mirage. The idea certainly is convenient though and I've little doubt that AQAM leaders are looking over their shoulders these days.
> 
> Never know who'll blow the whistle that calls in PREDATOR nor the reason. Vendetta is too commonplace up there.



Some body believe or not when there is WAR on going element of spy of first thing come in mind,you are right there is no need to send spy in settle areas but in FATA where PA have limited control need US paid spy ,same practice Russian were also doing during Afghan-Russian War.


----------



## Jihad

EDITED

Bye bye!


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Terrorist targets*

Editorial 
Tuesday, February 10, 2009

*We sometimes fool ourselves into believing that the curse of militancy is limited chiefly to the remote, tribal areas where the Taliban and their allies are in command. From time to time we are reminded that we are wrong and that the militants have the ability to strike virtually anywhere in the country. The attack on a police check-post at Mianwali, in which eight policemen died, is the latest indication of just how far the killers can reach.* As has happened before, words of customary regret have been spoken by ministers and compensation promised to the families of the young men who died after militants first shot at them and then hurled an explosive device at the building they occupied. 

As has happened before, there is every possibility that the killers will not be apprehended. This means that more such acts of violence are encouraged. It also shows that the terrorists are able to do as they please. The messages from this are many. Ignoring the issue is obviously foolhardy. *Intelligence reviews say that the militant outfits which had initially aimed to take control of the tribal areas now seek command over the whole of NWFP. There is indeed evidence they may be looking beyond this with organized efforts now on to gain influence in Quetta. The threat then is very real. We would be blind to imagine that the terrible events we have seen in Swat cannot take place elsewhere.* The destruction of life in that valley has been swift and the assault came unexpectedly. The same sequence of events can be replicated in other places. *The most recent attack has shown the terrorists are capable of striking in Punjab too. They have in the past hit targets in major cities. For these reasons we need a holistic, carefully planned policy to defeat them.* There is no alternative. All the provincial governments and the federal setup must work together for this. The men carrying out attacks such as the one in Mianwali must be identified and brought to trial. Otherwise the dangers we face will grow and the demoralization within security forces will increase, further impeding the ability to tackle terrorism.


----------



## S-2

*"For these reasons we need a holistic, carefully planned policy to defeat them. There is no alternative. All the provincial governments and the federal setup must work together for this."*

I fear that Pakistan will not react in sufficient time.

Look at Afghanistan. David Kilcullen has called THIS year the one which is critical for Afghanistan. Yet B.O is conducting a "comprehensive policy review" which won't be completed before April. We may not see any of the promised reinforcements before then. We'll be well into (beyond) the planting season.

Some have suggested that were we to identify brigades today for Afghanistan that we couldn't get them on the ground and effectively deployed and oriented in time to assist the pre-elections and election. This is a critical event for Afghanistan but we've squandered so much time and may be continuing in light of urgent near-term needs that require immediate attention.

So too Pakistan. It's very, very late in the game for these comprehensive reviews, inclusively drawn, and soliciting all viewpoints. It's time to begin translating these vague notions of "civil assistance" and "security enhancements" into real on-the-ground production.

Still appears too much political posturing given the urgency of the situation...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

S-2 said:


> *"For these reasons we need a holistic, carefully planned policy to defeat them. There is no alternative. All the provincial governments and the federal setup must work together for this."*
> 
> I fear that Pakistan will not react in sufficient time.
> 
> Look at Afghanistan. David Kilcullen has called THIS year the one which is critical for Afghanistan. Yet B.O is conducting a "comprehensive policy review" which won't be completed before April. We may not see any of the promised reinforcements before then. We'll be well into (beyond) the planting season.
> 
> Some have suggested that were we to identify brigades today for Afghanistan that we couldn't get them on the ground and effectively deployed and oriented in time to assist the pre-elections and election. This is a critical event for Afghanistan but we've squandered so much time and may be continuing in light of urgent near-term needs that require immediate attention.
> 
> So too Pakistan. It's very, very late in the game for these comprehensive reviews, inclusively drawn, and soliciting all viewpoints. It's time to begin translating these vague notions of "civil assistance" and "security enhancements" into real on-the-ground production.
> 
> Still appears too much political posturing given the urgency of the situation...



In Your opinion... Do you feel 60,000 troops will be a sufficient number?
Newsweek: "Obama's Vietnam" Is Afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-2

*"In Your opinion... Do you feel 60,000 troops will be a sufficient number?"*

Thanks for the Newsweek article.

For the near term, with allies and the full 30,000 reinforcements, that number would actually be closer to 90,000.

It might be barely, if this year matters and depending on the force-mix, just enough. Here are some thoughts on guidelines for success from Fred Kagan-

Planning Victory In Afghanistan- Fred Kagan NRO

Here are some abridged (Kilcullen did a self-editing) comments courtesy of SWJ's Blog provided by David Kilcullen to the Senate Foreign Relations Committee recently-

Crunch Time For Afghanistan-Pakistan- SWJ Blog w/David Kilcullen

Perversely, we benefited to some degree when other nations began dropping from the fold in Iraq. If a principle of war remains _UNITY OF EFFORT_ we achieved that in-house largely by default. Nonetheless, it was helpful. That's not the case in Afghanstan and everybody has suffered by inclusiveness at the risk of operational efficiency and employment of "best practices" management.

Consider NGOs. Everybody considers their work valuable. NGOs consider their own contributions the same. In fact, they often consider their work as MOST valuable. Understandable given that they've self-selected to a narrowly-defined mandate. Their security requirements, though, must be established from a manpower pool which a battle commander uses to shape his GENERAL responsibilities within a specific area of operation. In cases like this, it's often not enough to have a private security detail. 

So security, to me, is number one. I know that, over and over again, we are told that there's no "military victory". What seems missing though is an understanding of establishing base-line security which affords all the other possibilities.

To me that's the point of departure to better things. Without it we're DOA on either side of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anwar2

Rabzon

Moral dilemma of our times
By Irfan Husain

Honorable Irfan Hussein sahib has simply repackaged the arguments of L K Advani and Nirendra Moodi supporting POTA. 

Each person &#8220;recycled&#8221; through the Intel Agencies Safe houses wakes up the conscience of 20 more people to rebel against the gross desecration of Pakistan&#8217;s sovereignty by our rulers and Generals.


----------



## Anwar2

Dear S-2:

Option &#8220;A&#8221; proposed by Senator Joseph Lieberman in his &#8220;&#8221; Crunch Time in Afghanistan-Pakistan&#8221;&#8221; is about the only workable option.

However the US$ 50 b / year price tag is pure wishful thinking (US$ 25 b on force sustainment + US$ 25 b Stabilization, Aid, Rebuild).

The US has to stay engaged in Iraq on the periphery; has to bribe its way with Russia, has to make a lucrative deal with Iran, has to live with Chinese current account surpluses. Above all, the US has to invest some decent numbers in Pakistan. 

The so-called &#8220;prevention of 9/11 type repeat attack from Afghan-Pak salient&#8221; has an attached tag of perhaps about US$ 100-150 b / year for about two decades. 

If the US spends just about 10-15&#37; of the money on a direct &#8220;Poll Payout&#8221; to the Pashtun people of Afghanistan and Pakistani FATA there will be no problem left. That will be about US$ 10,000 per person in direct aid; a bit less than what the US spends on each Israeli citizen!. 

War is an expensive business &#8230; perpetual wars cost a helluva lot more!


----------



## Flintlock

*Bomb kills lawmaker, wounds 6 in Pakistani city*

By RIAZ KHAN  1 hour ago

PESHAWAR, Pakistan (AP)  A bomb killed a secular lawmaker and wounded six other people Wednesday in a Pakistani city close to the Afghan border increasingly under attack by Islamist militants.

The bombing in Peshawar in northwest Pakistan took place as U.S. envoy to Pakistan and Afghanistan Richard Holbrooke visited the city, local TV reports said.

Police said it appeared the bomb was hidden in a motorcycle and was detonated by remote control when a vehicle carrying Awami National Party lawmaker Alam Zeb Khan passed. The lawmaker, his body guard and two of his staff were hit along with three passers-by, said police officer Hamid Khan.

The lawmaker later died at a hospital, said Wajid Ali Khan, a minister in the provincial government.

Footage on Dawn TV showed Holbrooke arriving at the governor's house in Peshawar on Wednesday morning. There was no suggestion he was close to the site of the attack. The report said Holbrooke also visited a Pakistani military base near the border.

Holbrooke was on the third day of a visit to Pakistan to help President Barack Obama chart a new strategy to beat the insurgencies raging here and in Afghanistan. U.S. officials provided no details of his agenda for security reasons.

Islamist militants based in the tribal regions close to Afghanistan are fighting Pakistan's pro-American government. Peshawar, a bustling city with a history of lawlessness, has seen regular attacks. The city lies on the main supply line for Western troops in Afghanistan.

The ANP, which holds power in the northwest, has spoken out strongly against the militants. Several top party leaders have narrowly survived suicide bombings.

Western officials also worry that al-Qaida could be training volunteers in the border zone for attacks far beyond Pakistan.

On Wednesday, an official said security forces detained a New Zealand national trying to enter a notorious militant stronghold in Pakistan's tribal belt.

Barkatullah Khan, a government official in the town of Tank, said troops discovered the man while checking passengers on a bus bound for Wana, the main town in the South Waziristan region.

Khan said the man had a New Zealand passport that identified him as 35-year-old Mark Taylor. He said Taylor had grown a beard since his passport photo was taken and was wearing local dress.

Khan said the man was taken for questioning.

New Zealand has no embassy in Pakistan. Officials could not be immediately reached at either its consulate in Karachi nor its foreign ministry in Wellington.

Also Wednesday, police said the Taliban briefly detained a group of Red Cross staffers, including foreigners, in the northwestern Swat valley.

Red Cross spokesman Jean-Pascal Moret said the organization had re-established contact with the group and that they were "safe and sound" and returning to Peshawar.

Suspected militants have abducted several foreigners in recent months, including a Polish geologist apparently killed by his captors last week and an American U.N. worker seized in early February in the border city of Quetta.

Associated Press writer Ishtiaq Mahsud in Dera Ismail Khan and Zarar Khan in Islamabad contributed to this report.
The Associated Press: Bomb kills lawmaker, wounds 6 in Pakistani city


----------



## S-2

*"However the US$ 50 b / year price tag is pure wishful thinking (US$ 25 b on force sustainment + US$ 25 b Stabilization, Aid, Rebuild)."*

Well, no, I don't think so. Under your criteria, it would only be an incremental portion of a greater cost. Here's a continuing look at costs for OIF, OEF, and ONE (a security enhancement program globally for U.S. facilities) from the Congressional Research Service. I think that it's a valuable report as it's a "living document" to some extent-

The Cost of Iraq, Afghanistan And Other GWOT Operations Since 9/11- CRS October 2008 (Updated)

For those who don't wish to read it, I'll provide the summary. It's succinct-

*"With enactment of the FY2008 Supplemental and FY2009 Bridge Fund(H.R.
2642/P.L. 110-252) on June 30, 2008, Congress has approved a total of about $864 billion for military operations, base security, reconstruction, foreign aid, embassy costs, and veterans health care for the three operations initiated since the 9/11 attacks: Operation Enduring Freedom (OEF) Afghanistan and other counter terror operations; Operation Noble Eagle (ONE), providing enhanced security at military bases; and Operation Iraqi Freedom (OIF).

This $864 billion total covers all war-related appropriations from FY2001
through part of FY2009 in supplementals, regular appropriations, and continuing resolutions. Of that total, CRS estimates that Iraq will receive about $657 billion (76%), OEF about $173 billion (20%), and enhanced base security about $28 billion (3%), with about $5 billion that CRS cannot allocate (1%). About 94% of the funds are for DOD, 6% for foreign aid programs and embassy operations, and less than 1% for medical care for veterans. As of July 2008, DODs monthly obligations for contracts and pay averaged about $12.3 billion, including $9.9 billion for Iraq, and $2.4 billion for Afghanistan.

The recently enacted FY2008 Supplemental (H.R. 2642/P.L. 110-252) includes
a total of about $160 billion for war costs for the Department of Defense (DOD) for the rest of FY2008 and part of FY2009. Funds are expected to last until June or July 2009 well into a new Administration. The Administration did not submit a request to cover all of FY2009. 

While Congress provided a total of $188 billion for war costs in FY2008  $17
billion more than the prior year  this total was a cut of about $14 billion to the Administrations request, including both reductions in DODs investment accounts and substitutions of almost $6 billion in non-war funding. CRS figures exclude nonwar funding. Congress also cut funding for foreign aid and diplomatic operations for Iraq and Afghanistan by $1.4 billion, providing a total of $4.5 billion. 

For FY2009, Congress provided $67 billion, close to the request. Earlier, to tide DOD over until passage of the supplemental, the House and Senate appropriations committees approved part of a DOD request to transfer funds from its regular accounts.

In an August 2008 update, the Congressional Budget Office projected that
additional war costs for the next ten years from FY2009 through FY2018 could range from $440 billion, if troop levels fell to 30,000 by 2010 to $865 billion, if troop levels fell to 75,000 by about 2013. Under these CBO projections, funding for Iraq, Afghanistan and the GWOT could total about $1.3 trillion or about $1.7 trillion for FY2001-FY2018. 

This report will be updated as warranted."*

I think that this report is an accurate assessment. The issue seems to include a large number of variables that will impact so-called "final costs". We can't predict what expenditures can be better managed from our end as developing tools to do so is a constant process. Clearly, though, U.S. management of aid here stands to achieve some management, logistical, and financial efficiencies as we get better at our job. No diminishment of money but more bang for the buck.

So too with troop deployments. They likely won't proceed as a constant. There will be re-deployments as sure as the sun rises in the east. Back to the states and from the states to Iraq and Afghanistan. How those costs shake out aren't predictable either. I do know, in line with Kilcullen's thoughts that we're constructing base facilities now in Afghanistan. We arrived first to Afghanistan and not Iraq. We'll be leaving Afghanistan LONG after our departure from Iraq. There's little more that we can tangibly accomplish in Iraq with our soldiers and it's time for them to move on. So we can expect fluctuations in our troop deployments and associated costs.

Finally, what of our accued benefits from the ongoing civic investments in Iraq, Afghanistan, and Pakistan. While I can't argue that Pakistan isn't likely to see significant aid increases, one place from which civic aid won't be arriving is the DoD. Much of our civic aid in both Iraq and Afghanistan can actually be found buried in DoD accounts for PRTs and discretionary funds dispersed by ground commanders. Then there are engineering projects and base construction projects that see downstream economic benefits.

Most importantly, as capabilities and responsibilities grow within local communities, benefits can be expected from decreases in corruption, improvements in services, and-most of all (like ourselves)-improvements in management, logistics, and financial acumen to optimize expenditures from the receiving end.

Your numbers, as calculated, indicate a two decade expense of $2.5 trillion. We can question that but there's no denying regardless as to how the numbers shift based on accrued savings and unpredictable events, it's still a huge sum.

The key, as always with any investment, becomes the ROI and whether the costs are bearable in the interim. I don't know but I fail to see how America has little choice but to decisively commit to changing the complexities of the region to a more benign and productive posture.

*"The US has to stay engaged in Iraq on the periphery; has to bribe its way with Russia, has to make a lucrative deal with Iran, has to live with Chinese current account surpluses. Above all, the US has to invest some decent numbers in Pakistan."*

You seem to suggest that these are problems. Our meddlesome nature precludes any chance of us being unengaged virtually nil. Whether in the manners forecasted above by you is another matter. We'll just have to see.

Thanks.


----------



## muse

> I don't know but I fail to see how America has little choice but to decisively commit to changing the complexities of the region to a more benign and productive posture.



Sages say that one ought to take great care in their choice of enemies. The US is no match for the kinds of cultures it seeks to take on, if some continue to have their way -- perhaps there is something to the idea that small, cost effective goals, is the way to go.

The US can help, can contribute towards a "more benign and productive" region, without the use of American uniformed personnel. Imagine if there was adeal on the table that has even a quarter of the amount spent thus far and that requires Pakistan and India to come to a agreement on Kashmir and Afghanistan; but that will not happen, it perhaps could never have happened, but it might be tried so that we can rule it out as a option.


----------



## S-2

*"The US is no match for the kinds of cultures it seeks to take on, if some continue to have their way..."*

Oh, I don't know. Some would have you believe that there's no more virulent culture on this planet than America's. We're insidiously infectious and conquer through Elvis, MTV, and Mickey Mouse.

I suspect more immunities than you ascribe. 

OTOH, I don't see why you should feel so threatened by "_...decisively commit...". _That doesn't, from my POV, render an exclusively military solution _"...to changing the complexities of the region..."_.

*"The US can help, can contribute towards a "more benign and productive" region, without the use of American uniformed personnel."*

Wouldn't that be wonderful were it true? There's no way for the immediate and near-term future that this ambition is possible in Iraq or Afghanistan though we'll see the decline over time in Iraq for certain. I don't see it anytime in the forseeable future for our naval presence in the G.C.C nor would I want to there. Possibly not Kuwait either.

I don't think the world has a better custodian of transit rights through the Persian Gulf than ourselves. We've the navy and incentive to see Persian gulf fossil energy underpin the continued expansion of the global trade network. That can only be accomplished by the free and unfettered access to market-priced energy by any and all nations-large or small.

Consider the neutralization of regional hegemons in the Persian gulf area an enduring nat'l security priority of the highest magnitude for the United States.

*"Imagine if there was adeal on the table...that requires Pakistan and India to come to a agreement on Kashmir and Afghanistan..."*

_Imagine_- the theme song of my high school prom in 1973. Can you IMAGINE that I'm so old...? Well since we've spent about $857 Billion on OEF/OIF/ONE since 2001, that would be...ummm, about $215 billion.

Yeah, you've my authority to cut that deal on behalf of the U.S. gov't and cut yourself a .01&#37; commission. I'd pre-pay the income tax on that if I were you.

Let me know how it goes with the Indians. Do you think they'll take a cashier's cheque from any of our banks?


----------



## Anwar2

Dear S-2:

Thanks for sharing the valuable document, which is based on factual appropriations and Congressional approvals.

&#8220;&#8221; The Cost of Iraq, Afghanistan And Other GWOT Operations Since 9/11- CRS October 2008 (Updated)&#8221;&#8221;

However there is one major flaw on basing the cost of War on the US$ 850 b congressional allocation. That will be akin to saying that the total cost of Sum Prime landing default is a paltry $ 250 b invested so far in Sovereign guarantees to ensure liquidity at Freddie Mac and Fanny Mae; whereas the real cost of the disaster is about US$ 4.4 Trillion!

That reminds of George Bush Senior who remarked in June 1991 that the US actually made &#8220;profit&#8221; on the first Gulf War. Expenditure being just US$ 48 b and Allied contribution at about US$ 61 b! later research showed the Real cost of the first gulf war to the US tax payer at about US$ 500 b.

Real estimates on the &#8220;war on Terror&#8221; till end 2008 varying from about US$ 1.70 &#8211; 3.00 Trillion!. 

I do agree that the US Government will never refuse to approve a few billion $ here and there to keep the Military in Afghanistan / Iraq. But fighting a war under the shadow of DCMA / DCAA on the cheap will not you anywhere. 

Here are a few examples of real capacity building:
1.	Between 1950-1961 the US spent about US$ 120 b (in 2005 $) to build Korean highways and airports infrastructure.
2.	Subic bay and Clark AFB in the Philippines were about US$ 12 b in current dollars.
3.	During Dwight D Eisenhower era about 34 major Air Bases were built in Germany, Turkey, Korea, Japan, Pakistan and Iran using US Taxpayers money. 

By comparison just look at the record in Afghanistan / Pakistan:
1.	How many new expressways have been built in the past 8 years in Afghanistan?
2.	How many new bases or airports (don&#8217;t name Bagram or Kandahar as they were built by Russians.
3.	How many new Hospitals, Universities (I mean real Mc Coy not Mickey Mouse works by the PRC thieves?
4. The critical NATO supply route through Pakistan is mostly a single lane road. Why doesn&#8217;t NATO / US spend US$ 10 b to build a decent supply route.

Fighting the War on the Cheap is the biggest curse to afflict the US Strategy. Be my guest, fight as much as you like, but please do spend a penny to ensure some semblance of &#8220;victory&#8221;.


----------



## S-2

*"However there is one major flaw on basing the cost of War on the US$ 850 b congressional allocation. That will be akin to saying that the total cost of Sum Prime landing default is a paltry $ 250 b invested so far in Sovereign guarantees to ensure liquidity at Freddie Mac and Fanny Mae; whereas the real cost of the disaster is about US$ 4.4 Trillion!"*

Uh, you mean by the long way around that you don't believe the report.

*"That reminds of George Bush Senior who remarked in June 1991 that the US actually made &#8220;profit&#8221; on the first Gulf War."*

Can you link the quote though I'm unsure why costs in Afghanistan and Iraq would remind you of such a non-comment? Maybe you could explain that as well? I find it hard to believe that GHB actually said that given how it might have upset a few allies but it seems the quote might be right at your hands.

*"Real estimates on the &#8220;war on Terror&#8221; till end 2008 varying from about US$ 1.70 &#8211; 3.00 Trillion!."*

I provide a document that's regularly updated by the Congressional Research Service to describe OIF/OEF/ONE costs and you provide...an exclamation mark? Oh boy. Aren't we the credible one?

Again, a link please? You've the gall to question the best numbers out there but only allude to "real estimates"? You're very, very high.

Not your numbers. You. High. As a kite.


----------



## Flintlock

*Taliban rockets kill policeman in Pakistan: police*

8 hours ago

MIRANSHAH, Pakistan (AFP) &#8212; One officer was killed and another wounded when Taliban militants fired rockets at a police station in a tribal region of northwest Pakistan early Thursday, police said.

The attack targeted the Shahbazkhel police station 70 kilometres (43 miles) east of Miranshah, the main town in the North Waziristan district bordering Afghanistan and a Taliban stronghold.

"One policeman was killed and another injured when militants fired rockets at Shahbazkhel police station," local police official Noor Khan told AFP.

Nobody claimed responsibility for the attack, but militants operating in North Waziristan have threatened to launch attacks in northwestern towns in retaliation for US missile strikes.

"We will launch attacks in neighbouring towns if US drone attacks are not stopped," militant spokesman Ahmadullah Ahmadi said in a statement sent to reporters in Miranshah.

Ahmadi claimed responsibility for a suicide attack that killed five policemen at Baran Pul, about 50 kilometres (31 miles) east of Miranshah, on Monday.

Pakistan, a key US ally, has voiced fierce opposition to suspected US strikes against militant hideouts on its soil, saying they violate sovereignty and could spark a worsening backlash in the nuclear-armed Muslim nation.

Pakistan's rugged tribal regions have been wracked by violence since becoming a stronghold for hundreds of Taliban and Al-Qaeda rebels who fled across the border to escape the US-led invasion of Afghanistan in late 2001.
AFP: Taliban rockets kill policeman in Pakistan: police


----------



## Anwar2

Dear S-2:
You are Absolutely Right. Links MUST be provided where available. 


Bloomberg.com: Worldwide
Economist Stiglitz Says Iraq War Costs May Reach $5 Trillion

The Iraq War Will Cost Us $3 Trillion, and Much More
The Iraq War Will Cost Us $3 Trillion, and Much More

Iraq, Afghanistan could cost $2.4 trillion - Oct. 24, 2007
'War on Terror' may cost $2.4 trillion

BBC NEWS | Business | The Iraq war: Counting the cost
The Iraq war: Counting the cost

Bush, Iraq war, real cost | Salon
The cold price of hot blood


The three trillion dollar war | Joseph Stiglitz and Linda Bilmes - Times Online
The three trillion dollar war
The cost of the Iraq and Afghanistan conflicts have grown to staggering proportions


----------



## S-2

Your first two and last two links all lead back to Stiglitz. He, variously, proposes $3 trillion to $5 trillion. 
You've some man-love for Joseph Stiglitz. Four out of six links- there it was, Joseph Stiglitz.  Over and over again. That was rather tacky and misleading, don't you think? 

Your third link uses CBO numbers from October 2007 and based upon sustaining _Iraqi_ levels at that time. Circumstances have changed dramatically, wouldn't you say? I suggested as much in my first response to you here. Numbers provided by the CRS are based upon these baselines and updated. I like mine better. Fresher data from the same sources.

Finally, your BBC document resources the same CBO, but as of last March. It's numbers track closely to what we've read as of October. So? Beyond the dates, I don't see any substantive differences. It's all about the variables.

The CRS is tracking these numbers fine and you know it. They are as impartial as it gets and their access is unrivaled. Two of your three offered POVs use the same data. 

Worthless exercise. More so as you aren't considering ROI for America. Wars cost money? Tell us something new.


----------



## muse

> Consider the neutralization of regional hegemons in the Persian gulf area an enduring nat'l security priority of the highest magnitude for the United States.



Thems fightin words -- but then you know that and you offer it by design. One would have thought that the highest natl security priority is learn to play well with others.

Anyway, it will come, I and most people I think, take comfort from your signature line.


----------



## S-2

*"One would have thought that the highest natl security priority is learn to play well with others."*

What do you think the maintenence of a global trading system that secures the free and unfettered access to Persian Gulf fossil-based energy at market prices would be? 

America's greatest advantage, even in this recessed global economy, is our trading network. Our greatest weapon is Madison Avenue and our culture. We make money anywhere we can extend markets to, and vice-versa. After all, I can't sell to you if you've no money to buy goods and services. Therefore, I (or somebody else) must BUY from you. 

The story of comparative advantage writ global to optimize our trade networks. To do so, Liberia, Singapore, Peru, or Pakistan must be able to secure energy with the same access and at the same prices as Japan, Germany, India, Brazil, or America.

Playing well with others doesn't mean establishing a choke-hold over the persian gulf and manipulating prices by holding product at risk and so too access by those seeking these resources for their economies. 

The alternative is, bluntly, stark. It is a world of great power competition for scarce energy heightened by xenophobic nationalism. Regional power blocs emerging and hoarding THEIR energy at the expense of all. Other great powers will do what they can to secure THEIR energy in this suspicious climate.

The little guys will be left out. The global trading network will disconnect and we'll descend into a new dark ages.

Thanks but no thanks. Free and unfettered access to market-priced energy for all. Securing sea-lanes and preventing regional hegemons from emerging and endangering such a beneficial system is a perfect hyper-power task.

We should be billing the rest of you for the services provided.


----------



## muse

> What do you think the maintenence of a global trading system that secures the free and unfettered access to Persian Gulf fossil-based energy at market prices would be?



Certainly, however; trade is not the same securing for yourself the goods of others. But this reveals a attitudinal problem, see, I don't know whether these last 7 years have been instructive or not, but to many people in the world, they will not let themselves be pushed around by the big guys - there are any number of levelers.



> America's greatest advantage, even in this recessed global economy, is our trading network.



Which is why learning to play well with others is an existential imperative.

The US which you suggest, the benign hegemon, is certainly a more acceptable propect than a US that imagines it can achieve by force of arms what it cannot without.

"Imagine" may have been your highschool theme song, however; I used it to ilustrate possibilities - everything begins with "imagine", even for the hard nosed who have experienced the failure of "imagine"


----------



## S-2

*"Which is why learning to play well with others is an existential imperative."*

I look around the globe and see the World Bank, U.N., GATT, Breton Woods, NATO, and realize that we've been foremost practicioners since 1941. I don't really see your point.

You know from whom and where we secure most of our energy. Very little comes from the gulf. That said, what are our interests then? Are you one of those who think we've stolen oil from the Iraqis? Do you think we've tangibly enriched ourselves over the near-term by our presence in Iraq?

What, then, could be our motives if not an over-riding concern with the maintenence of a global trading system that seems to be connecting the world and not fracturing it? No doubt we are the primary beneficiaries of such, but that in no way, of course, suggests that many, many others haven't rode the same pathway to success.

Those small nations matter. It's not benign altruism. It's the functional reality of a globally competitive economic model. It rests on the ability of the weak to secure their needs without being leveraged by regional hegemons to temporal advantage of a few at the expense of many. 

Once energy becomes a weapon of war and not a market commodity, all hell will surely break loose.

You won't like us at all then- of that I can assure you.

How do you like them fightin' words? 

I presume that you believe the Persian gulf is capable of self-management to everybody's net benefit. Can you tell me why you believe so, please?


----------



## muse

> I don't really see your point.



I understand that - in the last 7 years the US has not played well with others. You really should learn to appreciate that while the US has not earned friends in these 7 years, it has earned emnity and that it need to reverse this - this reversal can be effected by learning to play well with others.



> Once energy becomes a weapon of war and not a market commodity, all hell will surely break loose



A commodity is a commodity - if it is used as a weapon then I would have thought the US would have worked to ensure that it plays well with others.

You make a great deal of sense, and bravado is no substitute for sense.


----------



## S-2

*"You really should learn to appreciate that while the US has not earned friends in these 7 years"*

Assumptive. Our net popularity is down. Friends come and go. You can't be sure who we've added regardless of those whom we've lost.

*"it has earned emnity and that it need to reverse this"*

Perhaps, perhaps not. It depends who's emnity we've earned and for what reasons or, in too many cases, ill-formed and mal-conceived rationales established well prior to 9/11.

*"this reversal can be effected by learning to play well with others."*

It takes two (or more) to tango. We dance with 41 other nations daily in Afghanistan under a UN mandate established in late 2001 in Bonn. With how many dance partners does Pakistan daily exercise it's etiquette- and to what effect? 

More pointedly, how well does Pakistan play with others these days? The GoA has some thoughts on that subject periodically. Have you added Poland to your list?

In the end, the notion of glass houses comes to mind.


----------



## muse

How Pakistan plays with others or does not, has little bearing on the idea that the US needs to learn to play well with others.

Though your point is taken, perhaps a time will come when Pakistans international behaviour will be as consequential as the behaviour of the US is now. And yes, glasses houses is fair, and Pakistan bear resposnibility for their reputation.


----------



## S-2

*"How Pakistan plays with others or does not, has little bearing on the idea that the US needs to learn to play well with others."*

Your point is taken as well. There's always room for improvement, Muse. Your "idea", of course, presumes that we don't "play well" by weight of public perception. I've offered both long and near-term examples that suggest otherwise amidst the responsibilities we accrued post-1945.

I find that regardless of what policies we pursue, there will be easily-identified elements to righteously suggest the same as you- that we don't "play well". 

Muslims these days, in general, perceive quite an axe to grind with us. This, however, is nothing recent. At least back to Abdul Gamal Nasser and perhaps as far back as 1948 we've been on a descending glide-path with araby, Islam, or both.

*"Though your point is taken, perhaps a time will come when Pakistans international behaviour will be as consequential as the behaviour of the US is now."*

Trust me here. You've already reached the main tent. 

*"And yes, glasses houses is fair, and Pakistan bear resposnibility for their reputation."* 

Same as America. Oh well. We all must work with the situation we have today knowing that tomorrow offers hope for something better.


----------



## muse

> Muslims these days, in general, perceive quite an axe to grind with us. This, however, is nothing recent. At least back to Abdul Gamal Nasser and perhaps as far back as 1948 we've been on a descending glide-path with araby, Islam, or both.




SOme 7 years back I had said that for Muslims the most important question in this era is "what does it mean to be Muslim"? and it seems to me that this is even more resonant than it was 7 years ago.

And on this forum I have said that the US has a structural problem when it come sto dealing with Muslims; The US refuses to acknowledge that Muslims have a stake and a role that that the US is unable to accomodate itself with -- this has already serious consequences for the US as a world power and unless the US has an internal dialogue about it's relations with Muslims that goes beyond Terrorism, this problem the US has with Muslims will only worsen.

See 41 nations in a Muslim country in which not even one muslim country is willing to participate in anything other than humanitarian relief is lost on you -- this disconnect ought to give you sleepless nights, it does me.

If not today, then soon, Dollar ascendancy will be seriously challeneged and effect a "way of life" Americans are used to -- and the political consequences of this development will be either learning to play well, or more external wars. One of these routes will be regrettable. 


Pakistan in the main tent? Pakistan is a giant nation state, but a moral midget. You will recall Mr. Mosharraf Zaidi's piece and the following quote :


_*



Not only does Pakistan lack the basic capabilities that modern nation states must posses. It lacks them because it doesn't know why it should possess them. 

Pakistan's bureaucracy and parliament are crawling with LSE, Cambridge and Harvard graduates. This is not country that lacks generic capacity. It is a country that lacks a specific and overarching will. 

What use are the world's best classrooms, and most revered texts in the absence of a moral compulsion to use them? And how could they ever be used effectively in the absence of an institutional framework to regulate their use?

Click to expand...

*_

Main tent? certainly not!


----------



## S-2

*"Main tent? certainly not!"*

I disagree. Here are your words again-

*"...perhaps a time will come when Pakistans international behaviour will be as consequential as the behaviour of the US is now."*

If you don't think Pakistani behavior doesn't generate first-tier _consequences_ on the global map, think again.

I can't speak to the magnitude of your morality with the certitude of your own words. Wouldn't try. Not here at least. I can attest that your actions and _consequences_ are of profound interest around the globe. Further, it's unlikely to be temporal. 

Pakistan resides in no political back-water and holds a leading role on the world stage right now which is, daily, profound as any.


----------



## muse

You see it in the main tent as a source of problems and worry, whereas I think of the main tent in terms where it can have a meaningful, read positive influence on humanity. As it stands now, it cannot positively influence it's own peoples let alone others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-2

*"You see it in the main tent as a source of problems and worry"*

Perhaps so. This rolls back to your comment about "midgets", though. You've got "big nation" problems. You've also "big nation" capabilities.

I know this-America didn't start on a path to a great nation until it's sovereignty was challenged by bloody civil war. We had the luxury, I suppose, of doing so in a near vacumn. The world is no longer so large.

I tend to believe that there are crucibles by which nationhood is defined and progresses. A nation, IMHO, exceeds the "state" and is earned-not granted. Perhaps it's only now that Pakistan is "earning" it's nationhood.

A comment from a slightly earlier post of yours-

*"See 41 nations in a Muslim country in which not even one muslim country is willing to participate in anything other than humanitarian relief is lost on you -- this disconnect ought to give you sleepless nights, it does me."*

Well, Turkey has been a fairly consistent presence in some form or fashion. Naturally, their presence lended only a modest positive influence. Turkic is evidently one of the lesser spoken languages of Afghanistan and certainly not a favored tongue of the Pashtu.

Muslim humanitarian relief, in general, has often appeared an oxymoron. Little explains the neglect with which Palestinians are treated by their own except when it's shooting time with the Jews.

Then they're quite the righteous champions. Were I Palestinian, I'd wish the pox to y'all. Really.

Plenty of muslim dollars to toss around. The causes just seem a tad incendiary and counter-productive.

*"If not today, then soon, Dollar ascendancy will be seriously challeneged and effect a "way of life" Americans are used to -- and the political consequences of this development will be either learning to play well, or more external wars."*

I don't think our economic system is so easily summed. Neither do I think your crystal-ball gazing is a certainty over the next two decades. Beyond that, who knows? Finally there seems more than a small element of wishful thinking to the premise. 

Until there's any real ascendancy by a truly consuming Chinese middle-class that reflects a greater distribution of wealth (and that's been set WAY back here recently), we won't see our leverage disappear with China. Your premise also presumes an inability by America to self-correct or re-invent ourselves when we've never failed in the past to do so effectively.

*"SOme 7 years back I had said that for Muslims the most important question in this era is "what does it mean to be Muslim"? and it seems to me that this is even more resonant than it was 7 years ago."*

Well, forgive me, but I'd encourage you to think of your religion as a place to go on Friday to cast out the sins of the previous six days but to otherwise not reflect such a celestial pre-occupation.

Our earthly demands are too great. A lil' more of the ol' "..._render under Caesar that which is his_..." thingy would go a long way.

Then hold Caesar accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

> A nation, IMHO, exceeds the "state" and is earned-not granted. Perhaps it's only now that Pakistan is "earning" it's nationhood.



Elegant.



> Muslim humanitarian relief, in general, has often appeared an oxymoron



Possibly and not necessarily. Egypt and the UAE are in Afg but they run hospitals and the UAE provide food relief -- They are never attacked by anyone, curious that?

Gaza? If the israeli will allow, much relief can flow into Gaza, but you know this already. 



> I'd encourage you to think of your religion as a place to go on Friday to cast out the sins of the previous six days but to otherwise not reflect such a celestial pre-occupation


.

Much like a immoral Jew is not a jew, a immoral, unethical muslim is a abomination - and this has nothing to do with ceasar, it's all internal. The external comes from the internal -- much of Muslim experience has been going the other way.


----------



## S-2

*"Gaza? If the israeli will allow, much relief can flow into Gaza, but you know this already..."*

Responsibility, remember? 

Cast your perspective a bit further back than three-six weeks. Tunis, Lebanon, Jordan, Kuwait. There's more relevance to my comment than a topical survey of Gaza's entry points.

It may be fairly said that the palestinians never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity but when it comes to tangible aid and a preparedness to accept their diaspora within araby (or even the damned Levant), the same might be said of the arabs specifically and Islam generally.

The Palestinians have been poorly served.

You are very correct on the Egyptians. I had forgotten about seeing this recently-

Egyptian Field Hospital Re-Opens-CJTF 101

I didn't know about the UAE but it makes perfect sense given their past recognition of the taliban. Thanks.


----------



## Flintlock

Justice Taliban style...

*Suspected Taliban kill two women in Pakistan *
*
Suspected Taliban militants shot dead two women and dumped their burqa-clad bodies by a roadside in a northwest Pakistan town, officials said Friday.
*
It was not immediately clear who killed the women in the town of Kohat, but a local security official said Taliban militants were likely responsible.

*Police official Riaz Khan said the slain women had a "bad reputation" and about a year ago were warned by people to abandon their "immoral ways."*

The bullet-riddled bodies of the women, about 25 and 40 years old, were dumped on a roadside. A burqa is a head-to-toe garment worn by women in deeply conservative Muslim areas.

Nobody claimed responsibility but Taliban militants have been carrying out extra-judicial killings intended to protect honour and the name of Islam in Pakistan's northwest.

Residents heard gunshots overnight but the law-and-order situation in Kohat is such that streets are deserted after sunset in the garrison town, which his the main base of the Pakistani army in the northwest.

Kohat borders the restive town of Hangu and semi-autonomous Bajaur tribal district, a flashpoint for sectarian and militant violence.
Suspected Taliban kill two women in Pakistan- Hindustan Times


----------



## zhero

Interesting to see the US vs. Muslims debate.

Can the muslim nations be treated as one 'bloc'? Should any discussion/debate be done with the ummah (instead of nation states)? Will the nation states and their institutions (PA for example) 'listen' to the ummah?

Are most Islamic states in 'limbo' between the caliphate and modern nation states ("what does it mean to be Muslim")?

As far as I know, the State Dept. doesn't have a 'Muslim' section (like a 'South Asia' section or 'Far East section' etc...). Should it start having one?


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Muslim nations cannot be treated as one bloc, nor will Muslim nation necessarily listen to advice or adopt policies, merely becasue the 'Ummah' is the perceive platform.

The Muslim world is diverse politically and ideologically - the Muslim street can be different from Muslim governments. 

That said, there are certain issues that resonate across the Muslim world, and shape perceptions and can influence governments (when they aren't suppressing the people like Hosni Mubarak and the Saudis - and the suppression itself can be said to be the result of a chasm between people and government).

Those issues, such as the Palestinian Israeli conflict, interventionist US polices etc. are what need to be addressed if the attempt is to 'reach out'. I'd say the window for 'debating' is over, tangible movement away from the hypocritical support/acceptance of atrocities and occupation in certain 'hot spots', and a sincere effort to resolve issues is what will change perceptions.


----------



## zhero

Precisely. That's why I mentioned 'in limbo'.

The million dollar question is whether we are seeing a trend towards the Caliphate, or the concept of nation states (if such a trend can be discernable!).

...in fact I'm curious as to which 'factors' would/should be weighed in if one were to design an index for this..


----------



## TruthSeeker

It seems very improbable that the Muslim community could ever be united by more that a UN or (OIC) type debating society. Even Islam is practiced so differently across the Muslim world that Islam itself is not unifying in detail. Unless there can be a common language (English?) and free movement of peoples among territories of the the so-called Muslim Nation, it will not and can not behave as an economic or political unit. IMHO


----------



## muse

Treating Muslim countries as a block? What I was referring to was paying attention to ideas that are animating public opinion among muslim majorities:

What Muslims Think


----------



## RescueRanger

The Federal Investigation Agency has foiled multiple attempts to hack its computer networks which occurred within minutes of the Interior Ministry's disclosure regarding its findings on the Mumbai attacks.

The hacking attempts occurred last Thursday, the day Prime Minister's advisor on Interior Rehman Malik held a press conference and laid bare Islamabad's findings into Mumbai terror links.

Since then, the FIA's cybercrime wing has recorded several more attempts by hackers to infiltrate the Agency's networks which hosts sensitive information.

Agency officials are said to have be taken aback by the swiftness of the attacks.

Sources claim that the investigators have managed to locate the origin of the cyber attack, adding that the attempted operation was launched beyond Pakistan's borders.

It is also believed that a number of such attempts are motivated by the curiosity to find the list of questions forwarded by Islamabad to Indian authorities for further information to the Mumbai saga.

The investigations meanwhile are trying to ascertain if the attempt was an isolated event or something more complex, following various bids to hack into its databases.

They are not willing to disclose any further details about the hackers or point of origin citing the sensitivity of the matter.

The FIA's computers are host to a variety of sensitive information regarding banned outfits, militants arrested in connection with various terror attacks, counter-insurgency operations, etc.

http://dawn.net/wps/wcm/connect/Daw...tempts-by-hackers-to-penetrate-fia-network-yn


----------



## waraich66

muse said:


> Treating Muslim countries as a block? What I was referring to was paying attention to ideas that are animating public opinion among muslim majorities:
> 
> What Muslims Think



Muslim umah is presently at lowest level almost dead,even they are in majority .
Only way to revive strength this great nation is through Dawah as our Prophet Muhammad PBUH and Sahabah shown ,they defeated persian empire and roman empire with 1/10 th or less army only with the strength of IMAN and help of God.

Allah help us muslim ummah attain certain level of IMAN and practice islam as per sunnah.

There is no other way for muslims to retain their honor and strength.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*analysis: In a state of failure* 

Salman Tarik Kureshi 
February 14, 2009

My last article in these pages described the region of Swat, along with various other parts of FATA and the NWFP, as effectively lost to the state of Pakistan. I suggested that this was an example of localised state failure. Over the derelict remnants of Swats former administration and judiciary, alienated as it was from the people by reasons of incompetence and corruption, *a makeshift and semi-barbarous revolutionary regime has been erected.

Do the people of Swat approve of this new regime? Would they vote for it if they could? It does not matter, since Maulana Raidwa (Radio), as Maulvi Fazlullah is called, and his colleagues are clearly not interested in winning any beauty competitions, popularity contests or elections. Quite vocal about considering democracy to be anathema to Islam, they believe in brute force, in terror and in power.*

*Is it possible for a non-representative regime, one perhaps hated by its subjects, to endure? It would be nice to think that it could not. But consider only the fact that the longest-lasting Pakistani regime to date was the seemingly endless nightmare of the usurper Zia-ul Haq, which sowed the furrows that Maulvi Fazlullah and his ilk harvest today.*

Moreover, it was no popular movement that eventually removed that satanic dictator, but the secretive conspiracy of a band of still unknown assassins. No, dear reader, unpopular dictators can and do continue in power and twist and warp the societies they rule, provided they are effective rulers. And, as I also suggested in my last article, the TNSM has indeed been effective in establishing its administration and courts, according to its own brutal ideology.

*The painful processes of state collapse (such as have been permitted  indeed, fostered and encouraged  in Pakistans north-west) lead to the emergence of precisely such quasi-governmental set-ups. It is rule by the most ruthless and violent, to which the ordinary people are obliged to acquiesce in the absence of available alternatives.*

*Could the kind of state failure that we see in FATA and Swat spread through the breadth of the poverty-stricken, multiethnic country of Pakistan, with its violent history and its many fault lines? Could the horrors attendant on state failure afflict all of us?*

Let us recall that, at the very beginning of our national existence, in what is now our largest province, the state did in fact fail for a time. There were three specific issues in Punjab in 1947, beyond those in the rest of the country.

First, there was the Radcliffe Award that irrationally sliced through the province. Second, in the hiatus following the resignation of the Unionist Party government of Khizar Hayat Tiwana and before the appointment of Iftikhar Hussain Mamdot of the Muslim League, all governance and law and order totally disintegrated under the Governors Rule of Sir Francis Mudie. Third, and too little examined, was the social tinder of more than three million recently demobilised soldiers, the Punjabi Muslim and Sikh soldiers who had fought World War II in North Africa, Italy, the Middle East and Burma.

The result was that independence brought to Punjab the very worst kind of communal violence and massacres and the largest forced migrations of refugees in human history. Is it far-fetched to regard the Punjab upheavals of 1947 as an example of state failure?

I believe not. That order was restored and a functioning state machinery became effective quite quickly speaks volumes for the political leadership and the indefatigable administrative services of those times.

Fast-forwarding to 1971, we see that the 'Islamic ideology' trumpeted by the state establishment proved a failure as a binding cement against the realities of ethnic and linguistic differences, geographic separation, denial of democratic and provincial rights, capped by naked exploitation, arrogance and discrimination.

Taking advantage of the political ferment engendered by the standoff between Mujibur Rahman and Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, the army staged its now infamous action in Dhaka on March 25, 1971, almost simultaneously with the Mukti Bahini's atrocities in Chittagong. The region of what had been East Pakistan descended into civil war and state collapse for a prolonged period. The trauma of the military defeat that terminated the Yahya regime in December 1971 threatened to cause anarchy in West Pakistan as well.

Again, it took political skills of a high order  those of Bhutto here (remember the pieces, the very small pieces, from which we must rebuild?) and of Mujib in Bangladesh  to permit the regeneration of organised states. (It is interesting that both these institution-building leaders were eventually assassinated by military putschists.)

*As the examples of 1947 and 1971 show, state failure on a still larger scale than what has already occurred in Swat, Bajaur and FATA, is certainly a possibility in Pakistan. A failing state is defined by the Fund for Peace as having such qualitative attributes as loss of physical control of its territory or losing the states monopoly on the legitimate use of force.*

*Sounds familiar, doesnt it? It includes erosion of legitimate authority to make collective decisions; inability to provide reasonable public services. Look around you, dear reader.*

How does the country in fact score on these counts?

Well, in 2008, the Failed States Index (FSI) of the Fund for Peace judged five countries  Somalia, Sudan, Zimbabwe, Chad and Iraq  as the most failing states, with an FSI of over 110. Next among the Top Ten, with an FSI of over 103, were the Democratic Republic of Congo, Afghanistan, the Ivory Coast, Pakistan and the Central African Republic. Pakistan had in fact risen by three positions to attain this ranking as the ninth most failing state in the world. Where we will be adjudged to be in 2009, I do not know.

The FSI rankings are based on twelve indicators of state vulnerability  four social, two economic and six political. The social indicators are: (a) Demographic pressures, including high population density relative to food supply and other resources; (b) massive movement of refugees and internally displaced peoples, both within and between countries; (c) legacy of vengeance-seeking group grievances, including atrocities committed with impunity against communal groups and/or specific groups singled out by state authorities or dominant groups; and (d) chronic and sustained human flight, the brain drain of professionals, intellectuals and political dissidents and voluntary emigration of the middle class.

The economic indicators are: (a) Uneven economic development along group or regional lines, determined by group-based inequality in education, jobs, and economic status; and (b) sharp and/or severe economic decline, measured by a progressive economic decline of the society as a whole (using per capita income, GNP, debt, child mortality rates, poverty levels, business failures) and the growth of hidden economies, including the drug trade, smuggling and capital flight.

*The six political indicators are: (a) criminalisation of the state, endemic corruption of ruling elites and resistance to transparency, accountability and political representation; (b) deterioration of public services, including failure to protect citizens from crime, terrorism and violence, and collapse of essential services like health, education, sanitation and public transportation; (c) disregard for and widespread violation of human rights, emergence of authoritarian, dictatorial or military rule in which constitutional and democratic processes are suspended or manipulated, public repression of political opponents, religious or cultural persecution; (d) security apparatus as a state within a state that operates with impunity; (e) use of nationalistic political rhetoric by ruling elites in terms of communal irredentism or of communal solidarity, e.g. defending the faith; and (f) intervention of other states or external actors, military or paramilitary, in the internal affairs of the state.*

*These indicators are like milestones along, what we can sadly call, the Road to Swat. At a national level, we have crossed almost all of them. And this has not been the achievement of one or the other party or government. All have made their contributions in bringing us to this pass. Worst of all has been the role of our supposedly educated elite that continues to place self before principle.*

Does the shoe fit, dear reader? Then, what should we do about it, other than wave our Green Cards on the way to the airport?

The writer is a marketing consultant based in Karachi. He is also a poet


----------



## Anwar2

Pakistan is not a Failed State per se. Iceland probably is (external debt +600&#37; of GDP)!.

Pakistan is nowhere near to a collapse, its informal economy with twice the size of its formal economy ensures its survival; no matter what happens to current account deficits or the KSE Index.

Taliban in FATA / Swat are in fact an NGO in makeup and structure, nothing really sinister.

Pakistani Government has lost its writ over great swaths of FATA, Balochistan and NWFP, because it lost its writ in Islamabad through surrendering sovereignty to the USA.

The day Pakistan Government decides to regain its sovereignty and behave like a normal independent state its writ will be restored everywhere.


----------



## waraich66

Pakistan was created for implementation of sharia law ,It is first time writ of Pakistan established by SWATI people that is because GOP try to establish writ of USA in Pakistan , and if present government continue their WRONG policies for support of USA there is possiblity this writ of sharia will be established by general public in other part of country as well.

Pakistanis will prefer writ of islam rather then writ of USA.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Peace lovers should help army find Taliban: ISPR*

February 15, 2009

LAHORE: Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) spokesman Major General Athar Abbas has urged the peace loving people of the Tribal Areas to help the Pakistan Army identify Taliban hideouts, a private TV channel reported on Saturday. 

The ISPR spokesman said security forces had came to the troubled destinations to deal with the Taliban and help the locals. He regretted any inconvenience faced by the locals during military operations. Rejecting the perception that the security forces were not operating in several areas, he said that forces were operating in all troubled areas. daily times monitor


----------



## waraich66

Both parties lost their trust on each other

Third party is required to make any deal with PA/GOP and local talaban.


----------



## Flintlock

*Gunmen kill 3 at Pakistan check post*
Sun, 15 Feb 2009 19:18:22 GMT*
Insurgency has increased in Baluchistan, with more and more attacks by a tribal resistance movement as well as Taliban ambushes.*
A militant attack in Pakistan's restive Baluchistan province has killed at least two security personnel and injured several others.
*
Unknown militants attacked a security check post in Naseer Abad area in Baluchistan province on Sunday, killing two security personnel and injuring several others, Police officials told Press TV.
*
Security forces immediately launched search operation and cordoned off the area, our correspondent reported.

Insurgency has increased in Baluchistan, which borders war-torn Afghanistan, following the 2001 US-led invasion that sent Taliban militants across the border into Pakistan.

The Baluchistan Republican Army, an ethnic tribal movement campaigning for autonomy and larger share of gas resources, has orchestrated several attacks in recent months, largely targeting the gas-rich region's pipelines.

Taliban militants have also claimed responsibility for some of the recent attacks in the insurgency-hit province.

Iran's southeastern province of Sistan-Baluchistan, which borders Afghanistan and Pakistan, has also witnessed a rise in terrorist activities by arms smugglers and armed separatist militants, such as Jundullah.

Jundullah has carried out a number of attacks against Iranian civilians as well as high-profile government and security officials.

ZHD/MD*http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=85796&sectionid=351020401*


----------



## Flintlock

*Northeast Pakistan blast injures 13*
Sun, 15 Feb 2009 19:29:12 GMT*

Two bomb blasts have injured at least 13 people in a northwestern Pakistani province, one day after US drone attacks killed 32.
*
Local officials told Press TV on Sunday that* two remote-controlled bombs exploded near a military convoy in Wana town, in Pakistan's South Waziristan Province near the border with Afghanistan.*
*
According to police, the 3 Pakistani troops and 10 civilians, who were injured in the attack, were immediately transported to a local hospital.
*
The officials said two other vehicles had also been destroyed in the attack.

Local residents and officials told Press TV that a CIA-operated drone fired two missiles at a house in Ladha area on Saturday.

The house was suspected to be a base for Baitullah Mehsud, a Pakistani Taliban leader. Reports said at least 32 people, mostly militants, were killed in the attack.

The fresh airstrike comes as the US military continues controversial cross-border attacks from bases in Afghanistan despite sharp criticisms from Islamabad.

In recent months, more than 500 people, mostly civilians, have been killed in the 30-odd drone attacks, widely seen as an imprecise tactic for targeting militants.
Press TV - ?Northeast Pakistan blast injures 13


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Writ of the state*

Editorial
February 15, 2009 

*THERE is no percentage in talking to people who despise the values one holds dearest and are committed to inflicting death and destruction aimed at overthrowing the state of Pakistan. There is no scope here for negotiation until  and that time is still distant  the Pakistan government and military can dictate terms and talk to the Taliban from a position of strength.* *The deals cut in the past in sheer desperation encouraged the militants. **They sent a signal that the Tehrik-i-Taliban was in the ascendancy and could call the shots as it pleased. They allowed the militants to regroup and recruit more unemployed, brainwashed young men who have been led to believe that the West (all of it, without exception) is evil, that democracy is abhorrent and Pakistani political leaders who espouse secular values and enjoy popular support are worthy of death. **Gen Musharraf did us no favours by playing a double-game: keeping the threat of militancy alive while claiming to tackle it. If it werent for me, he was telling the neocons in Washington, Pakistan would fall to the Taliban. Nothing could be further from the truth. He was part of the problem, not the solution. Gen Musharraf was interested only in his personal survival and the fate of the country was secondary.*

Control of the army is now in abler hands that are not distracted by politics. The government and the security forces seem to be on the same page for the most part. Some gains have been made in parts of Fata and the militants there appear to be on the back foot for now. But the situation in Swat is still dire. President Zardari hit the nail on the head on Friday when he said that the absence of options makes the choice abundantly clear. There can be no let-up in military operations until the obscurantists have been routed, and dictated to in a manner supported by the majority of the nation. Fridays security meeting, chaired by the president, also expressed satisfaction with the way operations are proceeding against militants. This is an optimistic view, to say the least. There have been gains, yes, but the situation in Swat is deteriorating by the day and the Taliban now control most of the valley.

*Scores of policemen are deserting. Locals are demanding an end to a military operation that is killing more civilians than militants. The security agencies, wanting to avoid their own casualties perhaps, have been reluctant so far to put boots on the ground and take on the Taliban one-to-one. They have resorted to indiscriminate artillery shelling that results in collateral damage. These are civilians, human beings, who are dying, partly at the hands of the Pakistani state. The fight must go on but the tactics have to change.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waraich66

What is writ of Pakistan ?

Pakistan is made in the name of islam not for to take dictation from US and his agents PPP jealas

Recently truce between GOP and Mujahdeen signed on basis of five points .

So members really worried about SWAT should be relaxed , these tribes/mujahdeen are partiotic pakistanis and remain.

let hope for the best.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Rabzon said:


> How sad! My heart goes out to the people of Swat and particularly the women and the little girls who suffered this hell for no fault of theirs. A paradise on earth, was Swat's motto, the valley was considered the Switzerland of Pakistan.
> 
> Undoubtedly, to a large extent this is the result of 9 years of dictatorship, flip-flops, double games and 9 years of inaction, allowing Taliban power to spread.





*SECOND EDITORIAL: General Musharraf and Taliban*

February 16, 2009

After President Asif Ali Zardari said on CBS News that Pakistani forces are fighting the Taliban for the survival of Pakistan, *General (Retd) Pervez Musharraf kind of gilded the lily by stating in Islamabad that support for the Taliban and Al Qaeda is increasing in Pakistan. *President Zardari conceded that the Taliban were present on huge amounts of land in Pakistan because of the past policy of denial. As a result, he said, Our forces werent increased. We have weaknesses and they are taking advantage of those weaknesses.

*It is easy to say that the support for the Taliban has increased in Pakistan and presume that people will not connect it with the policies followed by Mr Musharraf when he was the sole operator of Pakistans military strategy. The Taliban are difficult to fight today because of the strategic choices made by him after 9/11. Far from preparing the Pakistan army to face up to the possible new challenges arising from the volte face performed by him in the doctrine of strategic depth, he allowed the Taliban to roam free in the Tribal Areas and establish outreach in the rest of the country through their madrassa networks. Most writers on the conflict in Afghanistan have come to the conclusion that he allowed deniable sanctuaries inside Pakistan after 2001 and then let the jihadis  originally meant for Kashmir  join up with the affiliates of Al Qaeda.*

*Support to the Taliban increased only after they were able to establish their power in parts of Pakistan then still being ruled by General Musharraf.* After the warlords had made their appearance in Waziristan, he was unable to cope with them. In fact it was on his watch that a large number of military personnel were taken prisoner by Baitullah Mehsud in South Waziristan. It is only after the new chief of the army staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Kayani adopted a new strategy after taking over from General Musharraf that the people stopped despairing about ever facing up to the challenge of terrorism.


----------



## waraich66

Rabzon said:


> *SECOND EDITORIAL: General Musharraf and Taliban*
> 
> February 16, 2009
> 
> After President Asif Ali Zardari said on CBS News that Pakistani forces are fighting the Taliban for the survival of Pakistan, *General (Retd) Pervez Musharraf kind of gilded the lily by stating in Islamabad that support for the Taliban and Al Qaeda is increasing in Pakistan. *President Zardari conceded that the Taliban were present on huge amounts of land in Pakistan because of the past policy of denial. As a result, he said, Our forces werent increased. We have weaknesses and they are taking advantage of those weaknesses.
> 
> *It is easy to say that the support for the Taliban has increased in Pakistan and presume that people will not connect it with the policies followed by Mr Musharraf when he was the sole operator of Pakistans military strategy. The Taliban are difficult to fight today because of the strategic choices made by him after 9/11. Far from preparing the Pakistan army to face up to the possible new challenges arising from the volte face performed by him in the doctrine of strategic depth, he allowed the Taliban to roam free in the Tribal Areas and establish outreach in the rest of the country through their madrassa networks. Most writers on the conflict in Afghanistan have come to the conclusion that he allowed deniable sanctuaries inside Pakistan after 2001 and then let the jihadis  originally meant for Kashmir  join up with the affiliates of Al Qaeda.*
> 
> *Support to the Taliban increased only after they were able to establish their power in parts of Pakistan then still being ruled by General Musharraf.* After the warlords had made their appearance in Waziristan, he was unable to cope with them. In fact it was on his watch that a large number of military personnel were taken prisoner by Baitullah Mehsud in South Waziristan. It is only after the new chief of the army staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Kayani adopted a new strategy after taking over from General Musharraf that the people stopped despairing about ever facing up to the challenge of terrorism.



President or Musharaf or any body are not above the law of land.Shariah law terms accepted by government of Pakistan and signed.

So if any body speak against SWAT talaban or Shraiah considered Anti state .

Razban ,

please also try to accept ground realities and show good will gesture for SWAT talaban.


----------



## RabzonKhan

waraich66 said:


> President or Musharaf or any body are not above the law of land.Shariah law terms accepted by government of Pakistan and signed.
> 
> So if any body speak against SWAT talaban or Shraiah considered Anti state .
> 
> Razban ,
> 
> please also try to accept ground realities and show good will gesture for SWAT talaban.


Sorry Waraich. Over my dead body! I will never accept Taliban for anything except a barbarian terrorist gang, who are hell-bent on destroying our country even further.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waraich66

Rabzon said:


> Sorry Waraich. Over my dead body! I will never accept Taliban for anything except a barbarian terrorist gang, who are hell-bent on destroying our country even further.



Why you love them when Afghan -Russian WAR was going on, they are trained by CIA /ISI now they are well trained and ready for jehad any where in the world.This is seperate issue.

But SWAT local public dont have permanant militants or talaban , if SWAT people wanted Shariah you dont dislike them it is their right to select Shariah or British Tazirati Hind.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

waraich66 said:


> if SWAT people wanted Shariah you dont dislike them it is their right to select Shariah or British Tazirati Hind.



If people anywhere want to change the system, then they need to do so through the ballot box.

As of now there is no means of determining what the people of Swat and Pakistan want. Only an election, in which some parties run on a platform of implementing Shariah, and others for continuing with the existing system, can determine what people want.

What is done in Swat is done, but the way it came about, with thugs and terrorists beheading people, blowing up schools and carrying out suicide bombings, is completely wrong, and you should have the decency to acknowledge that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waraich66

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> If people anywhere want to change the system, then they need to do so through the ballot box.
> 
> As of now there is no means of determining what the people of Swat and Pakistan want. Only an election, in which some parties run on a platform of implementing Shariah, and others for continuing with the existing system, can determine what people want.
> 
> What is done in Swat is done, but the way it came about, with thugs and terrorists beheading people, blowing up schools and carrying out suicide bombings, is completely wrong, and you should have the decency to acknowledge that.



AM,

There is point to understand that when majority wanted shariah then any one trying to resist their will then WAR is allowed,and we know in WAR both sides kill each other in islam Katal of musrakeen or kufar is allowed.

Hazrat abu Bakar declared war against those people who refused zakat.

As far as girls education is concerned they will allow if not local people of SWAT will reject them.

Any how now nazam e adel established we should accept it whole heartedly.


----------



## Flintlock

*Pakistan car bomb 'kills three' *

At least three people have been killed by a car bomb which exploded outside the home of a government official in north-western Pakistan, police say. 

They say that the bomb targeted a local anti-Taleban mayor in the suburb of Bazidkhel near the city of Peshawar. He survived but several people were hurt.
BBC NEWS | South Asia | Pakistan car bomb 'kills three'


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

waraich66 said:


> AM,
> 
> There is point to understand that when majority wanted shariah then any one trying to resist their will then WAR is allowed,and we know in WAR both sides kill each other in islam Katal of musrakeen or kufar is allowed.
> 
> Hazrat abu Bakar declared war against those people who refused zakat.
> 
> As far as girls education is concerned they will allow if not local people of SWAT will reject them.
> 
> Any how now nazam e adel established we should accept it whole heartedly.



Once again, you are assuming the majority wanted Shariah - where are the referendum results indicating this? Where are the election results indicating this?

There is no empirical evidence in support of this, only the claims of people like you.

Secondly, war is not allowed against the state if the people want the system to be changed and there is a means for changing the system (elections). Please show me where in the Quran it says this.

Hazrat Abu Bakr declared war against those people who were refusing to follow the writ of the state. The Taliban in Swat are doing the same thing, refusing to follow th writ of the State. In this situation it is the GoP that is in the position of Hazrat Abu Bakr, not the taliban.

Secondly, I have no problems with the Nizam-e-Adl if it brings about peace and is progressive. However, that does not excuse you from having to recognize the crimes committed by the Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

waraich66 said:


> Why you love them when Afghan -Russian WAR was going on, they are trained by CIA /ISI now they are well trained and ready for jehad any where in the world.This is seperate issue.
> 
> But SWAT local public dont have permanant militants or talaban , if SWAT people wanted Shariah you dont dislike them it is their right to select Shariah or British Tazirati Hind.


How do you know the people of Swat want Sharia, do you have any evidence to back this up?

As I said previously, if the Swatis really wanted Sharia then why didnt they vote for Islamic parties? Why they voted for liberal-secularist parties ANP and PPP?

Btw, dont get over-excited, this deal will not work, it will go down the drain, just like all the previous deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

waraich66 said:


> AM,
> 
> There is point to understand that when majority wanted shariah then any one trying to resist their will then WAR is allowed,and we know in WAR both sides kill each other in islam Katal of musrakeen or kufar is allowed.
> 
> Hazrat abu Bakar declared war against those people who refused zakat.
> 
> As far as girls education is concerned they will allow if not local people of SWAT will reject them.
> 
> Any how now nazam e adel established we should accept it whole heartedly.



Why will the majority want shariah?
Do you think women will vote against their own rights?


----------



## ejaz007

rubyjackass said:


> Why will the majority want shariah?
> Do you think women will vote against their own rights?



Only one way to be sure is to hold a vote than every thing would be clear.

However one thing should be clear that Islam does not in any way impose restrictions on women. Islam on the contrary protects women and provides them priviledges seldom provided in other religions. 

This propoganda has been going on in western media and some on this forum also are without any reason and basis ranting about this. Either they should bring forward some proof of this or should not open their mouth.

Just couple of examples, for the first time in Islam women were given right to inheritance of the property. In hindu religion women were burnt when their husbands died. This was called satti and perhaps even today is practiced in some remote villages. Islam forbid this and even gave women right to remarry incase of her husbands death.

Islam fully endorses womens right to education.

What is been done against women in Afghanistan or Pakistan and even in India is due to cultural traditions and not because of religion. This needs to be understood. Because of uneducation and old traditions still being practiced in some remote areas women are suffering.

Even in India women are burnt due to dowry, pregnant women are forced to have abortion once sex of the child is known. Does this mean their religion is at fault.


----------



## waraich66

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Once again, you are assuming the majority wanted Shariah - where are the referendum results indicating this? Where are the election results indicating this?
> 
> There is no empirical evidence in support of this, only the claims of people like you.
> 
> Secondly, war is not allowed against the state if the people want the system to be changed and there is a means for changing the system (elections). Please show me where in the Quran it says this.
> 
> Hazrat Abu Bakr declared war against those people who were refusing to follow the writ of the state. The Taliban in Swat are doing the same thing, refusing to follow th writ of the State. In this situation it is the GoP that is in the position of Hazrat Abu Bakr, not the taliban.
> 
> Secondly, I have no problems with the Nizam-e-Adl if it brings about peace and is progressive. However, that does not excuse you from having to recognize the crimes committed by the Taliban.



It is not just assumption it is fact that majority of NWFP population are shariah law loving , always they desired for that and in SWAT that system was prevailing in 60's.

We could have aviod this mess if GOP conducted refrendum or voting but they had not adopted peace ful way rather send PA , which failed to achieve task.

Unfortunately , after independence our country remain under the grip of lords and waderas , Concept of Pakistan was based on Nizam e Adel and million of muslim sacrified their life for Islam and shariah .

One think we should have in mind that we are muslim first then we are pakistani or any other country citizen.

If this is our believe , then it is very easy to understand what is going on in SAWT.

No body like violance , but latoo ka bhoot batoon se nahi mantee.

Regards


----------



## waraich66

Rabzon said:


> How do you know the people of Swat want Sharia, do you have any evidence to back this up?
> 
> As I said previously, if the Swatis really wanted Sharia then why didn&#8217;t they vote for Islamic parties? Why they voted for liberal-secularist parties ANP and PPP?
> 
> Btw, don&#8217;t get over-excited, this deal will not work, it will go down the drain, just like all the previous deals.



Time will prove majority wanted shariah or not.

They have given their vote to first Halwa Mullahs MMA but they miserably failed because they are great munafeqeen 

Now they have no other option other then to vote for ANP and again ANP was delaying their basic demand of shariah law then they decided to implement shariah through force and started resistance movement ,which was last option .They are not demanding independence from pakistan.

Why you support Kashmiri mujahdeen , they should not fight with indian government or challenge their writ ?


----------



## Anwar2

People of Swat will overwhelmingly vote in favor of Shariah if a single point YES/NO Referendum is held. Chief Election Commissioner is welcome to arrange such referendum.

The strongest religious parties boycotted the 2008 election, they had majority of seats in the previous National / Provincial assemblies.

People do not necessarily identify religious parties with Shariah Laws, Mullahs do not have a monopoly on Islam as such. 

Some of the staunch supporters of Shariah belong to ANP, PPP and PML(N)


----------



## truth

Does the pakistani constitution allow for diff laws in diff provinces..I mean..the latest constitution..??!!


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Sources of terror* 

Thursday, 19 Feb, 2009 
By Dr Mahnaz Fatima 

*TERROR in Pakistan continues unabated despite countless attempts by the world in general and Pakistan in particular to keep it in check. The more the world tries, the more it spins out of control. Several sources of terror have been identified in the country.* 

*First and foremost, terrorism is attributed to Pakistans alliance with the US in its various wars, beginning with the one against the former Soviet Union and now the war on terror. Another oft-cited source is the economic underdevelopment in the country which results in a steady supply of disgruntled men to terror outfits. In the larger scheme of things, there are the unresolved issues of Kashmir and Palestine.* The list is not exhaustive. For as long as the sources are not analysed fully and other relevant factors identified, anti-terror attempts will continue to be shots in the dark. 

*Nevertheless, to say that terror is the result of Pakistans alliance with the US in the 1980s is merely a hypothesis. There is a need to rule out hypotheses claiming that this commenced much earlier. Even if terrorism began after the 1980s, we need to determine the extent to which this phenomenon was a result of poor human resource management. The volunteer fighters of that time ought to have been absorbed in the formal forces  their unbridled energies led to their being up for sale, establishing their own ventures or joining domestic terror outfits. *

*During the Zia era, sectarian violence increased manifold. Lashkars and sipahs sprang up to thwart rival thinkers. This violence later saw the kidnappings and killings of foreigners and this worsened over time. However, none of this can be linked to the long festering issues of Kashmir and Palestine, which have been highlighted to the point that Kashmir even found its way into one of Obamas campaign speeches. Also, the nature of todays violence is hardly a direct consequence of the war against the former Soviet Union or the dearth of economic opportunities in the country. But it is terror all the same, emanating from factors independent of the three oft-cited ones. *

*Questions abound regarding the situation in recent years. When Maulana Fazlullah started his hate campaign in Swat, why was this activity not nipped in the bud? Campaigns against womens education and women NGO workers in remote areas preceded actual bombings of schools and NGO offices. Why were these not blocked in good time? Apathy or disguised complicity brought the situation to such a pass that even the secular ANP conceded to the demand for tribal style Sharia in Swat. *

*We also need to now how and why weapons were allowed to be amassed in Lal Masjid. In fact, it is inaction or delayed action that triggers the kind of crisis we face today. Inaction either emanates from indifference or tacit support for so-called fighters or from a lack of administrative and management capability. Perhaps, it is a sad combination of all three. *

If it is apathy or a lack of administrative capability, clearly the government is responsible and should be held accountable for its inability to take decisive action. *However, when it does decide to act, it shows results as it did by averting the Taliban threat to Peshawar last year.* Effective action needs to be replicated elsewhere too to keep militants out of our cities and to eliminate them in the tribal areas. 

*For this, indifference must give way to action before the entire country is taken over by militants and extremist thought.* One way of doing so would be to use the religion factor effectively. This would mean emphasising to the general public, perhaps backing assertions with the edicts of religious scholars, that there is no room for extremist thought in religion. Since this is not done on a wide scale, a large chunk of even the silent majority tends to either support terror or vacillates in its views. Opinion mobilisation against terror is required on a vast scale and only then will it be possible to sell it to civilian and military personnel. *Unless they own the fight against terror, few strategies will work. The number of militants killed is no gauge of performance unless the threat is eliminated. *

*While there are goals, there is no sense of mission as the people and so-called implementers of policy are unclear on what the fight is about. Policy and strategy require unified intent for successful execution. *Since strategic intent is not widely diffused, we lack a broad-based sense of commitment to uproot it. It translates into action without visible results. Unless the extremist image of religion is countered with an equally forceful campaign to demonstrate that terror is repugnant to it, lack of resolve will continue as militancy grows in the country.


----------



## asq

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Once again, you are assuming the majority wanted Shariah - where are the referendum results indicating this? Where are the election results indicating this?
> 
> There is no empirical evidence in support of this, only the claims of people like you.
> 
> Secondly, war is not allowed against the state if the people want the system to be changed and there is a means for changing the system (elections). Please show me where in the Quran it says this.
> 
> Hazrat Abu Bakr declared war against those people who were refusing to follow the writ of the state. The Taliban in Swat are doing the same thing, refusing to follow th writ of the State. In this situation it is the GoP that is in the position of Hazrat Abu Bakr, not the taliban.
> 
> Secondly, I have no problems with the Nizam-e-Adl if it brings about peace and is progressive. However, that does not excuse you from having to recognize the crimes committed by the Taliban.



Excellent, logical and fair response, Mr Agnoatic.


----------



## lowe1941

When the Palestinians started the use of terror against Isreal, and the use if suicide bombers I argued against it,,,if you think its right to murder isrealis civlilians then its not hard to make the leap to the mind set its ok to murder any one you disagree with or hate, and now the chickens have come home to roost to the middle east,,,, many more muslims and arabs and persians are now being killed by terrorist, bombers and suicide bombers then americans or Isrealis...WE ARE REAPING THE SEEDS WE HAVE SOWEN,, MAYBE GETTING JUST WHAT WE DESERVE


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

waraich66 said:


> No body like violance , but latoo ka bhoot batoon se nahi mantee.



So in essence you are justifying terrorist attacks such as the suicide bombing in DI Khan today. 

You are a sick and perverted mind Warraich,


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> It is not just assumption it is fact that majority of NWFP population are shariah law loving ,


It can only be a fact if there is empirical evidence (Such as election or referendum results) indicating such a thing. We have neither.

The excuse drummed up by your like is that the 'Islamic parties did not participate', well boo hoo, that is their loss. The fact is that whether they participate or not, there is no evidence indicating that the majority of the majority of the people wanted shariah (at least when violence between the Taliban and Army was not present - now the case may be different as the people look for respite).


----------



## waraich66

asq said:


> Excellent, logical and fair response, Mr Agnoatic.



Do you know meaning of Jehad?

It is struggle to implement shariah in world and also struggle to protect muslim society and individual from evil forces making resistance in their way to practice shariah laws ,

SWAT talaban did this struggle and suceeded , so they are not terrorist but who oppose them as per defination of Jehad are terrorist.

Now it depend on your Faith and IMAN , where you are standing with forces who are in favour of islam or against islam.

Yes you can have right to have difference in method of implementation of shariah it should be through peace full mannar but if their is any force who is opposing shariah even muslim majority wanted sharaih then WAR oR Harab or katal is valid action.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

waraich66 said:


> Do you know meaning of Jehad?



I know that the meaning of Jihad is not to murder in cold blood thirty innocent souls just becasue they happen to be Shia, as happened today in DI Khan.

I know the meaning of Jihad is not to mercilessly slaughter innocent civilians, behead them and string up their bodies on light posts in a city square, so often that the square earns the nickname 'butcher square'.

I know Jihad does no mean depriving innocent young children, girls especially, from the right to an education.

This is not Jihad, it is out and out terrorism and crime, and you have justified its use. People like you deserve every shred of criticism and denigration that slime like Ayaan Hirsi Ali and Ali Sina spout - unfortunately, it is becasue of people like you that they get the chance to demonize and denigrate all Muslims and all of Islam as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Flintlock

Nice Speech Agno 

__________________________
*
Blast on Pakistan supply line to US troops kills 1
*
53 minutes ago

PESHAWAR, Pakistan (AP) &#8212; An official says a roadside bomb apparently targeting an oil tanker exploded along a Pakistani supply line used by U.S.-led troops in Afghanistan.

Local government official Ameer Zada Khan says one person died and two people were wounded in the Saturday blast. Khan said the tanker was intended for use by NATO forces in Afghanistan.

The bomb was remote-controlled and exploded near Landi Kotal in the Khyber tribal region. Western forces in Afghanistan rely heavily on the Khyber Pass route that runs through the area, and militants have increasingly attacked it.

The Associated Press: Blast on Pakistan supply line to US troops kills 1


----------



## ejaz007

*Unknown persons claimed killing of abducted UNHCR *
Updated at: 1200 PST, Monday, February 23, 2009 


QUETTA: The unknown persons claimed killing of United Nations High Commission for Refugees (UNHCR) provincial head John Solecki.

According to reports, unknown persons phoned in Quetta Press Club on Monday and claimed that John has been killed and his body will be found after two hours. 

However, government and independent sources could not confirm the reports of Johns killing.

John Solecki was kidnapped in Quetta on February 2.An unknown organization Baloch Liberation United Front had claimed the responsibility of kidnapping.


Unknown persons claimed killing of abducted UNHCR


----------



## ejaz007

*No call made to press club about John Solecki: BLUF *
Updated at: 1335 PST, Monday, February 23, 2009 


QUETTA: The Balochistan Liberation United Front (BLUF) has denied the reports of making phone call to press club from them about killing of UNHCR) provincial head John Solecki. BLUF said rumors are false alarm.


No call made to press club about John Solecki: BLUF


----------



## Hasnain2009

Do you people agree to provide weapons to these non-educated peoples??


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: Talibans unity and our disunity*

February 24, 2009

*Under instructions from Mullah Umar and sheikh Osama bin Laden, the three feuding warlords of Waziristan have announced reconciliation and merger under the rubric of Shura Ittehad Mujahideen (SIM). Heretofore, known as the divided house of the Taliban movement, the three warlords, Baitullah Mehsud, Maulvi Nazir and Hafiz Gul Bahadur issued a pamphlet on Sunday that vowed the targeting of Al Qaedas three enemies: Obama, Zardari and Karzai.*

*Pakistan has been trying to take advantage of the rifts in Waziristan. It backed Maulvi Nazir against Baitullah Mehsud for a time but could not maintain the tactic for long because Nazir would not give up striking across the Durand Line and attracting Americas missiles. (It should be mentioned that while he went along with this policy from Islamabad he never stopped verbally maintaining his allegiance to Al Qaeda.) On the call from the two leaders of the infiltrated jihad, the three have closed ranks and the consequences for Pakistan from this may be dire.*

*On the other hand, the political map in Pakistan is subject to multiple splits. TV discussions have audiences asserting the Pakistans future is not threatened by Al Qaeda. This opinion emanates from powerful sections of the media that say the war against terrorism is not Pakistans war.* National politics, far more Machiavellian than the popular consensus, has followed the pattern of national alienation from state policy. After the PMLN literally declared war against the ruling PPP last week, Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani is making moves to postpone the coming armageddon.

The three-way split, represented by the two Leagues  N and Q  on the one hand, and the PPP on the other, is worsening. The PMLQ, after having acquiesced in President General Pervez Musharrafs firing of the Chief Justice of Pakistan in 2007, is now ready to join the lawyers movement and stage a dharna against the PPP. The PMLQ had placed itself in the middle as the PMLN and PPP squared off for their predictable jousting. It tried the PPP on for size and then flirted with the PMLN but, not being offered the kind of deal it wanted, is threatening to plump for the lawyers who are not exactly cooing in delight.

Unity among the main stakeholders, the PPP and the PMLN, is not possible because of their flaws at birth. Votes have been won against each other mainly by the pledge of revenge for past wrongs. But to shore up strength against each other they need to make ill-fitting alliances. The most incongruous alliance that the PPP has had to make at the centre is the one with the JUI of Maulana Fazlur Rehman. Seeing the PPP government getting into trouble with all kinds of elements, including the army, it has decided to support the Long March indirectly by calling for the restoration of Chief Justice Mr Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry.

This means that the old MMA is coming together again. But under whose tutelage? Jamaat-e Islami is already with the lawyers and will most probably provide the cutting edge to the dharna with its most motivated cadres. Seeing the landscape change, the PMLN has moved in with clearer motivation: it first jolted the lawyers into recognising the PMLN as the power behind their movement, and then jolted a rather complaisant PPP with the prospect of a real showdown on the Lahore-Islamabad route in March. With MMA mullahs back in the fold, the PMLN then tried another splitting gambit.

It has made overtures to the MQM and the overtures have been readily accepted by Mr Altaf Hussain in London because he can never be sure how quickly the political scenario will change in Pakistan. With the ANP extremely uncomfortable dealing with policy from Islamabad, the coalition at the centre suddenly seems fragile. *This is in contrast to the growing unity of response within the Taliban fold. Given this state of disunity, the peace deal in Swat will likely threaten the gains made by military operations elsewhere in the tribal areas. **

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Taking on the Taliban* 

February 25, 2009
*Zafar Hilaly*

*The first battle of a war is psychologically an important one. Pakistan has lost not only the first battle, that for the control of Waziristan, but also the second, for Swat. Agreements cobbled together following both battles have attempted to mask what is a patent fact: the defeat of the army at the hands of the Taliban and the passing of these areas and their inhabitants into the Taliban fold. Further setbacks are likely unless the instruments of war are forged again and a leadership emerges that has the wisdom and will to confront the challenge. *

*But all is not lost. As they move further east, the Taliban will meet greater resistance from the populace, especially in the cities, where they are loathed. The Wahhabi brand of Islam that the Taliban espouse has never managed to gain traction beyond the deserts of Saudi Arabia, not even among the Arab Diaspora. Had Zia-ul-Haq not embraced it Pakistan too would have been spared.* In the 30-or-so million Shias of Pakistan the Taliban face a determined enemy, as they do in Punjab and Sindh and beyond where Sufi Islam predominates. Hence, the danger that the murderous and fanatical cadres of the Taliban pose is less to the creed of the masses and more to the political and economic stability of the country and the institutions of the state. 

Had the Taliban been willing to participate in the political life of the country by holding public meetings and jalsas, instead of having recourse to Qurbani Chowks to convey their bloody message or to project their agenda through the media, some sort of compromise might have been possible. (Although that too is doubtful, considering that even the moderates of their ilk, like Sufi Mohammed, believe that democracy is a pernicious Western import and balloting to choose leaders un-Islamic.) *Instead, the Taliban are emphatic, as their actions over the course of six years proved in Afghanistan that only their concepts of governance, law, religion, justice and politics will prevail. Happily, their determination to inflict their credo on the country is no fiercer than that of the majority of Pakistanis to resist as the Swatis proved by their brave resistance before they were sold out by the ANP, whose leader remains in hiding in Islamabad. Fortunately, the Taliban by their actions have left few people in any doubt that Pakistan will not be rid of the presence of foreign forces, be able to attract foreign investment, become a hub for regional trade, avoid isolation, ridicule and contempt, and develop, unless they are repulsed. And, likewise, their terrorist ghettos recaptured and cleansed.*

*The Taliban wage war much as they guard their peace through acts of terror, rape, executions and murder like some other insurgencies such as the ongoing one in Somalia and that of the erstwhile Mau Mau in Kenya. They seek to engender hate and fear amongst the populace so that the government appears helpless, unable to afford protection to the citizenry and hence undeserving of loyalty or support. Specifically targeted are those essential to the functioning of an organised political society such as the police, teachers, health workers, district officials. Having driven away or killed them they create an alternative administration to which the hapless population turn for their needs. The insurgency meanwhile continues until a weak government capitulates or sues for peace which is what happened in Swat and FATA. *

*How then can the Taliban be defeated?* 

There is no prescription for certain success. Genocide or the relocation of the entire population, a tactic used by Stalin against the Chechens eight decades ago is unthinkable, for obvious reasons. The "nation building" advocated by counterinsurgency experts is a panacea presently in vogue, but given Pakistan's dismal record of nation building in peaceful areas, to say nothing of war zones, it is a tall order. "Killing every insurgent" is also not the answer because it is normally accompanied by the excessive use of force resulting in collateral damage which generates resentment, gives rise to cries for revenge and acts as a recruiting spur for fresh Taliban inductees. *What the Americans term as "legitimation"--i.e., the creation of an authority comprising persons acceptable to both sides--is a more promising idea. As the Taliban refuse to recognise any authority but their own as legitimate and regard Pakistanis as foreigners, it is a non-starter. What therefore remains is to confront the Taliban politically and militarily, and to do so with gusto, imagination and skill, in other words, to fight fiercely when necessary and negotiate purposefully when so required in the hope that eventually reason and reality will win out. *

*Pakistan is doing neither at present. The fighting effort thus far has at best been half-hearted; and capitulation aptly depicts the current negotiation strategy. Sentiments such as "we cannot fight our own people" are excuses and explanations rather than reasons for the lack of determination in prosecuting the war. And irresolution is responsible for the haste to sue for peace. Surrender of the Swat type will no doubt bring peace. History shows that defeat and surrender do indeed usher in peace but that of the victor not the vanquished, which Pakistan cannot afford. We would do well to remember that when the Taliban conquered Afghanistan in 1996 we too celebrated the peace that ensued. But, as Afghans will confirm, the peace that the Taliban brought was that of the grave. And it is to the grave that our dreams of a progressive, tolerant Pakistan now seem consigned with each Taliban success. *The government still has the time to prove its mettle; but if it fails to do so it is more than likely that the populace will take matters into their own hands to ward off the Taliban scourge. There are signs that this dreadful prospect is already happening in at least one of our major cities. The resulting civil war could be catastrophic for Pakistan's well being. 


The writer is a former ambassador

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-2

I don't where you find these very neat editorials from behind your little typewriter but keep it up there, Snoopy.

*"Fortunately, the Taliban by their actions have left few people in any doubt that Pakistan will not be rid of the presence of foreign forces, be able to attract foreign investment, become a hub for regional trade, avoid isolation, ridicule and contempt, and develop, unless they are repulsed. And, likewise, their terrorist ghettos recaptured and cleansed."*

This comment bothers me. Judging by this board I don't sense the determination expressed in Mr. Hilaly's comment. In fact, the taliban by their actions have succeeded in intimidating the bulk of the NWFP and FATA populations. His reference to the Mau Mau is particularly apt. The word whispered in Kenyan and Tanzanian villages fifty-five years ago, "_Mau Mau_" could strike panic.

So too now in Pakistani villages. I bet the militants receive immediate and undivided attention of everybody to whom they come in contact. Failure to do so could leave you dead in seconds otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

S-2 Guess what I'm a Pushtun I know what you don't know and i know the facts and on ground realities that you don't know while you sit behind you little computer with 99&#37; components made in China..N.W.F.P population is well educated sensible and not under mind control machines of Taliban of the united states..people know and differentiate who talibans are and who are not..There is absolutely no panic what so ever your words are utter nonsense and stupendously stupid in its context. Pack you bag and go down to N.W.F.P u'll know the on ground realities. By the way the panic isn't there but i seen villagers have enough ammos to take part with PAKARMY against outsiders u know who. Don't bet with Pakistanis they know more than you do behind your lil computer and don't even think of betting with me I'm a pushtun..Dead in seconds?? why is that a new Hollywood movie?


----------



## S-2

I don't think being Pashtu in Canada gives you an unusually great perspective. I've read plenty now to indicate that the taliban have done just fine scaring the bejeezus out of people.

*"...and don't even think of betting with me I'm a pushtun..Dead in seconds??"*

I served my nation for twelve years as an artillery officer. Your threats are the empty words of a petulant child. Please don't address me further if doing so is going to leave your brain-cell count on empty.

The best thing a guy like you can do is put actions behind your words, get an AK and march to the Afghanistan border in Bajaur. Cross through and find the Korengal valley. 

There you can find out how tough your Pashtu blood is really. Sitting behind your own computer in Canada doesn't impress me. If you're truly committed, there should be no expectation of returning.

One-way ticket should work fine. Good luck and may your death be rapid and merciful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

luftwaffe said:


> S-2 i pretty much can do that getting an AK is not difficult for me...
> S-2>>I served my nation for twelve years as an artillery officer. Your threats are the empty words of a petulant child.
> Mod edit:




Sir,

Your comments are totally uncalled for. Regardless what your differences are with the poster, we always wish them well and God bless them all.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Sir Masterkhan perhaps u should read his last line and then ask me why i counter replied if he meant to refer to Taliban then he should address their Tag Name next time. Yes i will absolutely counter all his statements positive ones as well as negatives ones whatever he writes behind his lil computer.. thanks anyways Masterkhan..


----------



## S-2

*"Yes i will absolutely counter all his statements positive ones as well as negatives ones whatever he writes behind his lil computer..."*

As I thought. No courage of your convictions. I'm a distraction. I influence nobody here thus need no counter. I don't design U.S. policy so I can't be influenced to any meaningful purpose. Stay safely tucked away up there in Canada while the real _irhabi_ phucks tote the heavy load in Korengal. Says it all.

It takes a crisis like this to separate the wheat from the chaff...


----------



## RabzonKhan

*CID report reveals Taliban presence in Karachi*

By Samir Qureshi
February 28, 2009

*KARACHI: A report by the CID Special Branch has revealed that Taliban are present in the city.*

According to details, the special branch additional IG has sent a written report to the DIG and Sindh Government about the secret hideouts of Taliban in the city. Sources in the report have revealed that Taliban, belonging to tribal areas, were residing in Sohrab Goth and Quaidabad in the small motels in the areas. Apart from that, the Taliban were also hiding in the hills of Manghopir and Orangi town as well as in other low-income areas and slums. The report said that the Taliban has huge caches of weapons and ammunition with them and they could take the city hostage at any point. Sources have also said that the Naib Ameer of the banned Tehrik-e-Taliban, Hasan Mahmood, was also hiding in Karachi. 

*After the report, police and security personnel are said to be terrified, as already the MQM has said many times that the Taliban were in the city. Some time ago, on a tip off, Anti-Violent Crime Cells head SSP Farooq Awan, along with a police party, had raided a guesthouse in Sohrab Goth but the Taliban apprehended them instead. The Taliban were trying to execute the policemen when another police party intervened. Though the policemen managed to get away, two policemen died while Awan and 11 other policemen were seriously injured. After this operation, CID SSP Fayyaz Khan and Aslam Khan raided the location and arrested eight men who were said to be pro Taliban militants and were involved in the attack on Awan. *

Meanwhile, on the directives of the Sindh government, a survey has been undertaken on the rest houses all over Karachi while police high-ups have asked for surveillance of these facilities.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Very interesting and informative.


*Drone attacks -- a survey* 

Thursday, March 05, 2009
Farhat Taj

*The Aryana Institute for Regional Research and Advocacy, a think tank of researchers and political activists from the NWFP and FATA, conducts research, surveys and collect statistics on various issues concerning the Taliban and Al-Qaeda terrorism and human security there. AIRRA research teams go deep inside Taliban- and Al-Qaeda-occupied areas of FATA to collect information. Most of the areas are not accessible to journalists.*

*Between last November and January AIRRA sent five teams, each made up of five researchers, to the parts of FATA that are often hit by American drones, to conduct a survey of public opinion about the attacks. The team visited Wana (South Waziristan), Ladda (South Waziristan), Miranshah (North Waziristan), Razmak (North Waziristan) and Parachinar (Kurram Agency). *The teams handed out 650 structured questionnaires to people in the areas. The questionnaires were in Pashto, English and Urdu. The 550 respondents (100 declined to answer) were from professions related to business, education, health and transport. Following are the questions and the responses of the people of FATA.

*-- Do you see drone attacks bringing about fear and terror in the common people? (Yes 45%, No 55%)

-- Do you think the drones are accurate in their strikes? (Yes 52%, No 48%)

-- Do you think anti-American feelings in the area increased due to drone attacks recently? (Yes 42%, No 58%)

-- Should Pakistan military carry out targeted strikes at the militant organisations? (Yes 70%, No 30%)

-- Do the militant organisations get damaged due to drone attacks? (Yes 60%, No 40%)*

*A group of researchers at AIRRA draw these conclusions from the survey. The popular notion outside the Pakhtun belt that a large majority of the local population supports the Taliban movement lacks substance. The notion that anti-Americanism in the region has not increased due to drone attacks is rejected. The study supports the notion that a large majority of the people in the Pakhtun belt wants to be incorporated with the state and wants to integrate with the rest of the world. *

The survey also reinforces my own ethnographic interactions with people of FATA, both inside FATA and the FATA IDPs in the NWFP. This includes people I personally met and those I am in contact with through telephone calls and emails. This includes men and women, from illiterate to people with university level education. *The number is well over 2000. I asked almost all those people if they see the US drone attacks on FATA as violation of Pakistans sovereignty. More than two-third said they did not. Pakistans sovereignty, they argued, was insulted and annihilated by Al-Qaeda and the Taliban, whose territory FATA is after Pakistan lost it to them. The US is violating the sovereignty of the Taliban and Al-Qaeda, not of Pakistan. Almost half the people said that the US drones attacking Islamabad or Lahore will be violation of the sovereignty of Pakistan, because these areas are not taken over by the Taliban and Al Qaeda. Many people laughed when I mentioned the word sovereignty with respect to Pakistan. *

*Over two-thirds of the people viewed Al-Qaeda and the Taliban as enemy number one, and wanted the Pakistani army to clear the area of the militants. A little under two-thirds want the Americans to continue the drone attack because the Pakistani army is unable or unwilling to retake the territory from the Taliban. *

*The people I asked about civilian causalities in the drone attacks said most of the attacks had hit their targets, which include Arab, Chechen, Uzbek and Tajik terrorists of Al-Qaeda, Pakistani Taliban (Pakhtun and Punjabis) and training camps of the terrorists. There has been some collateral damage.*

*The drones hit hujras or houses which the Taliban forced people to rent out to them. There is collateral damage when the family forced to rent out the property is living in an adjacent house or a portion of the property rented out. *

The Taliban and Al Qaeda have unleashed a reign of terror on the people of FATA. People are afraid that the Taliban will suspect their loyalty and behead them. Thus, in order to prove their loyalty to the Taliban and Al-Qaeda, they offer them to rent their houses and hujras for residential purposes. 

There are people who are linked with the Taliban. Terrorists visit their houses as guests and live in the houses and hujras. The drones attacks kill women and small children of the hosts. These are innocent deaths because the women and children have no role in the mens links with terrorists. 

Other innocent victims are local people who just happen to be at the wrong place at the wrong time. 

*People told me that typically what happens after every drone attack is that the Taliban and Al-Qaeda terrorists cordon off the area. No one from the local population is allowed to access the site, even if there are local people killed or injured. Their relatives cry and beg the terrorists to let them go near the site. But the Taliban and Al Qaeda do not allow them. The Taliban and Al Qaeda remove everything they want from the site and then allow the locals to see the site.*

*The survey conducted by AIRRA and my ethnographic interactions contradict the mantra of violation of the sovereignty of Pakistan perpetuated by the armchair analysts in the media. I have been arguing on these pages that analyses of those analysts have nothing to do with the reality of the FATA people. For some reason they take FATA for granted. They feel they are at liberty to fantasise whatever they like about FATA and present to the audience as a truth. Some of those armchair analysts also have a misplaced optimism about themselves. They believe my challenge to their fantasies about FATA is because I like to give them time! I give time to the land I love--FATA and the NWFP--and to the state I am loyal to--Pakistan. *

*What is happening in FATA is destroying the lives and culture of the FATA people, threatening the integrity of Pakistan and world peace. Fantasies of the armchair analysts are helping no one but Al Qaeda and the Taliban--enemies of the land and culture I love, and our state. I will therefore continue to challenge the fantasies of the armchairs analysts, whenever possible. *


The writer is a research fellow at the Centre for Interdisciplinary Gender Research, University of Oslo and a member of Aryana Institute for Regional Research and Advocacy. Email: bergen34@ yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## S-2

Unbelievable!

This article needs to be read by each and every Pakistani alive today. If true, it turns on the head the prevailing narrative of this board and damned near everywhere else in your nation.

Damn it, Rabzon! I tried to thank you TWICE and it would only let me give you one "thank you". Hardly fair given this interesting (REALLY) article, survey, and findings.


----------



## TruthSeeker

Well, I fully expect the anti-drone crowd here to dismiss this article as a plant by the CIA. I mean, how do we know that Farhat Taj exists or, if he does that he isn't funded by the CIA?? So, I just wanted to get that idea out so as to save time for some of our most strident anti-drone conspiracy theorists here in residence. Also, he probably only interviewed the 650 secular humanists that live in FATA.


----------



## S-2

Author is employed by the University of Oslo, a damned good school.

Here's the Aryana Institute's website-

AIRRA.org

Nothing is etched in stone but given the overwhelming vehemence with which PREDATOR is approached at this board, to be able to locate 650 who've got a different view from anywhere in Pakistan would seem impossible.

Here we're discussing FATAville of all places.

Security doesn't permit a proper survey. It's a fast ticket to a grave for all concerned. Nonetheless, if you ain't reading this you're losing out.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Side-effect* 

Rahman Baba

Friday, March 06, 2009
Harris Khalique

After the tragedy in Lahore where eight people, including six policemen, died and six of our guests from Sri Lankan cricket team got injured by an assault by terrorists, the news of the bombing of the shrine of Rahman Baba in Peshawar came as another severe blow. 

*It is not only an attack on Pakhtun culture, history and civilisation, it is an attack on Shah Latif, Lal Shahbaz Qalandar, Bulleh Shah, Waris Shah, Ghulam Farid, Mast Tawakkali, Amir Khusrau, Mir, Ghalib and, above all, Rumi. It is an attack on Iqbal. It is an attempt to desecrate and dishonour everything that we could be proud of as a part of the cross-countries Muslim civilisation spread over Central and South Asia, the Middle East and North Africa. *

*It is comparable only to the destruction of the historic Buddhas of Bamiyan under Taliban rule in Afghanistan and the damaging of Quli Qutub Shah's tomb in Indian Gujarat by Hindu fanatics. The Sufis, the writers, poets and artists, of this godforsaken country must rise up against this madness now and fight the battle for our survival. *

*The battle for our survival is actually a war that has three battles to be fought simultaneously. The battle of ideas where bigotry, obscurantism, reactionary thought and eloquent legitimisation of violent means to impose your brand of Islam on others through our print and electronic media, have to be taken on by professing intellectual freedom and tolerance, promoting rational understanding of what is happening around us and encouraging creativity and critical thinking.* 

*This battle has to be fought in schools, colleges and universities, on television, radio, in newspapers and in all public spaces. Michael Ignatieff once said that television is the church of modern authority. The current domination of our primetime discussion hours on key news channels by the semi-literate, reactionary and pompous television anchors needs to be challenged. Exceptions are few and far between. Likewise, newspaper columns, especially in Urdu, which is the language of public discourse in Pakistan, make heroes out of those who inflict pain and suffering on the masses in the name of Islam. The editors have to wake up now and give equally prominent space to rebuttals of such nonsense or to writers who are logical and progressive. *

*The second is the battle to save, strengthen or establish social and political institutions in the face of chaos, terrorism, mediocrity and plutocracy. What we need is a sovereign Parliament, an independent judiciary and a competent executive. We need political parties which are strong and democratic from within and a military which focuses on professional excellence and defending the country when faced with outside aggression.* 

The third is the battle to be fought on the streets of Pakistan, where people need to come out and ask for their right to a safe, secure and decent life. They have to ask for their legitimate right to employment, education, health, clean drinking water and basic infrastructure. They have to assert their right to a life with dignity where the justice system works and where all citizens are equal in the eyes of the state whether they are women or religious minorities. 

Once common people demonstrate their desire for change, newer and stronger pro-people political forces will emerge from within to challenge plutocracy and incompetence. *But is it incompetence alone which makes the provincial information minister of the NWFP (to be or not to be Pashtunkhwa) request the TNSM leader that he ask the militants in Swat to stop random firing on the government's security forces? Mind you, he has publicly said after taking charge of Swat that he considers democracy to be an un-Islamic concept. *

*It will not end in Swat. When a local spiritual leader was killed and buried by the militants, their commander was not fully satisfied. So they decided to exhume his body and hung it by a tree or a pole for some days. Now there is an attack on the symbol of our civilisation, Rahman Baba. Should we now request the TNSM not to let these things happen in future?*

The writer is an Islamabad-based poet and rights campaigner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-2

Harris Khalique writes- 

*"Should we now request the TNSM not to let these things happen in future?"*

Of course you should! How else will further desecrations be prevented? Your army? The sooner you make such requests the more likely the TNSM will be able to translate them suitably for the understanding of the leader of the TTP-S, Maulana Faizullah.

It's fortunate that your nation has a patriot like Sufi Mohammad to act as go-between with his proud, mis-understood and underappreciated son-in-law.

Perhaps a small token of your earnest desire that Faizullah adhere to your pleas...$1,000,000 with more to come as it's earned by your peoples? I hope he listens. I don't what else shall save your national treasures.

You could begin packing your historical and artistic artifacts for overseas shipping to America or Saudi Arabia, perhaps. That might help speed matters along if all doesn't go well. Remember, these artifacts are IRREPLACABLE. Once gone, they're lost to mankind forever.

We've lots of libraries and museums that will watch over your religious and artistic history but don't hesitate. Remember Monte Cassino and the good work done there by the transportation battalion of the _HERMAN GORING_ division. Saved hundreds of irreplacable artifacts from the bombardment and concurrent combat.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*INSIGHT: An enemy is an enemy* 

Ejaz Haider 
March 07, 2009

BRUSSLES/BERLIN: Speaking at a meeting of NATO foreign ministers here March 5, United States Secretary of State Hillary Clinton said Pakistan is facing a serious internal security threat and NATO foreign ministers had reached a broad agreement on the salient features of a strategic review for Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Clinton also called for a ministerial-level conference on Afghanistan on March 31, in collaboration with the United Nations, ahead of the April summit of NATO leaders in Strasbourg. Until now, the venue of the Afghanistan conference has not been decided but officials from Afghanistan and Pakistan will be invited to the moot along with key international institutions, donors and regional and strategic nations.

*Meanwhile, away from Brussels, in Kabul, the US ambassador to Afghanistan, Christopher Dell, noted the same day that From where I sit [Pakistan] sure looks like its going to be a bigger problem. It has certainly made radical Islam a part of its political life, and it now seems to be a deeply ingrained element of its political culture. It makes things there very hard. *

Dell also alleged that infiltration across the frontier from Pakistans tribal areas had increased, possibly as a result of ceasefire deals agreed by Taliban and the Pakistani government.

*As I write this from Berlin March 6, having participated in a Pakistan-specific programme on Deutsche Welle TV this morning, the feeling that there is growing consensus in the outside world on two things hits me with great force: Pakistan is slipping into anarchy; and Afghanistan cannot be stabilised without changing Pakistans direction.*

Much as one argues, as I have been trying to since I travelled to Europe last month, that Pakistan is very different from Afghanistan at all levels, no one is prepared to buy that argument. Even those who understand the nuances and are fairly empathetic point to how the periphery is folding up towards the centre. They see no determined response from the state to the growing challenge.

*They are not entirely wrong. It does not matter whether the state is unwilling or unable to face the challenge. The Lahore attack was completely avoidable. It was a massive security failure: the motorcade route could have been changed every day; the route could have been secured on the ground (and possibly from the air) ahead of the motorcade; a decoy convoy could have been used; etc.*

None of this requires high technology; merely common sense and a degree of commitment. Security in such circumstances, where terrorist attacks are an existential threat, should be obviously proportional to what is at stake. 

Given how desperate we have been to get teams to come and play in Pakistan, the stakes were very high. Our image and credibility were at stake, as was the future of the game all of us love. Instead of thinking that something like this could not happen, the authorities should have worked on the premise that this could and will happen. 

The response, instead, was pathetic, utterly unprofessional and delinquent. The price: very high.

This is just one example.

Terrorism is now a reality. While in many cases it is difficult to draw the line between insurgency and terrorism, in most cases in Pakistan, the issue has been clear. *Also real and unambiguous is the fact that those fighting the state will stop at nothing; they are not just reactive, they are proactive. *

*To say that there may be no danger because Pakistanis have never voted for Islamist parties misses the point completely. These people are not in the business of contesting elections or accepting living and functioning under a democratic overhang. They are inimical to the very idea of democracy and rights.*

*So, how should the state treat them? Are they any different from an external enemy? No. An enemy is an enemy. The idea of an external enemy presupposes internal stability: one political grouping of people against another. We now have an internal enemy that believes in something radically different from what went into the making of this country.*

It needs to be fought and the state has to dispose in this contest whatever it has at its disposal.

*This is what worries the West, the lack of will on the part of the state to understand the nature of the threat and the people of Pakistan, at least the majority, to appreciate the stakes.*

*It is not enough to point to the current situation as begotten of what is happening in Afghanistan. The bombing of Rahman Babas mausoleum had nothing to do with Afghanistan but everything to do with the expression of a regressive ideology. Neither is it enough to say that if Afghanistan had not happened, these people would not have risen against the Pakistani state. They gestated in the womb of this state and they challenged the states writ much before Afghanistan happened. They killed the Shia, they deprived women of their social and political space, and they attacked the functionaries of the state. All this was ignored by the state because it was using them elsewhere.*

*They would have challenged the state at the point where the states objectives ran contrary to their agenda. Or they would have surreptitiously conquered the state if an upheaval had not occurred.* 

*If the majority of Pakistanis do not accept this threat, they should be prepared to live a different kind of life.*

The issue about direction of causality then takes a whole new dimension. Afghanistan, never really a modern state, lies below the line that separates the modern from the medieval. Pakistan, even now, doesnt. What they have to fully conquer, therefore, is Pakistan. If and when they do it, their medievalism will find, and wed itself to, the technological manifestation of modernity in Pakistan. It doesnt need saying what that combination can do.

This is not to say that the international community has to ignore Afghanistan and focus on Pakistan. Stabilising Afghanistan is crucial, and so far the international community has not covered itself in glory on that count. *My point is to focus, as a Pakistani, on what is at stake here and what needs to be done in the streets of Islamabad, Lahore and Karachi.*

*The attack on the Sri Lankan team was not about Afghanistan. It was an attack on Pakistan, what the Pakistani state stands for, and if I say so, what we, as Pakistanis, stand for  or should.

That much at least we should be clear about. The situation is messy; what makes it worse is confusion about who the enemy is and where he resides.*

Ejaz Haider is Op-Ed Editor of Daily Times and Consulting Editor of The Friday Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Sorry for an off topic post, but from the Harris Khalique article, anyone can help me find this incident mentioned in Gujarat? Aren't the Qutub shahi tombs in Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh?

*It is comparable only to the destruction of the historic Buddhas of Bamiyan under Taliban rule in Afghanistan and the damaging of Quli Qutub Shah's tomb in Indian Gujarat by Hindu fanatics. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-2

Thanks for the Ejaz Haider article. Disturbing is an understatement. 

I've been saying that your nation is fully at war with itself for some time here-at least since last fall when I returned if not before. 

Now more so than ever. I doubt that Haider's opinion will be read and absorbed. If so, then my comments at this board would be fully vindicated.

You're at war. Technology isn't the restraint from giving battle to your enemies-instead, an absence of good sense and determination, whether in the streets of Lahore or the hills of Bajaur and SWAT.

You're at war. These militants aren't reacting to a grievance by the state. They have an intent and plan to take over your nation forcing all to live by their perverse vision. No amount of diplomacy, negotiation, nor appeasement will alter those bedrock tenets. They will RULE PAKISTAN and make you their minions or you shall fight and die, leave, or die by their hand for failing to please their whims.

I think that's stark. Most here seem to think there's still room for discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*COMMENT: A dangerous void in Pakistan* 

Ahmed Rashid
March 08, 2009

*Just as the Obama administration tries to get a handle on Pakistan  a critical part of its regional approach to sorting out Afghanistan and defeating the Taliban  the country takes another spiral downwards, virtually negating options Washington considered before.*

*Almost in a mirror image of the financial crisis that galloped ahead of the solutions that governments devised, the situation in Pakistan deteriorates at a pace faster than policymakers can grasp. Most worrisome in the developing crisis is the leadership void in Pakistan, without which talk of any solution would be a fruitless exercise.*

*The governmental weakness was demonstrated dramatically recently while Pakistani Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood Qureshi took part in a crucial trilateral meeting in Washington with the US and Afghanistan, back home the government virtually ceded control of part of the country to the Taliban.* The meeting was designed to input policy options before Richard Holbrooke, the US Special Envoy for Afghanistan and Pakistan which President Barack Obama is supposed to sell to NATO at its summit on April 2.

*Meanwhile in Pakistan, a controversial ceasefire with Taliban militants in the Swat valley was on the verge of breaking down, economic indicators spiralled down further and the Supreme Courts controversial verdict to disqualify opposition leader Nawaz Sharif from taking part in politics and ousting his brother Shehbaz Sharif from being chief minister of the Punjab province, plunged the country into fresh political crisis. A terrible week was capped by a terrorist attack on the visiting Sri Lankan cricket team in the heart of Lahore.*

*Hopes that the 2008 election of the democratic and secular Pakistan Peoples Party government would bring political parties together to address these problems have been thwarted by the PPP trying to isolate the long-time rival Sharif brothers. President Asif Ali Zardari is now deeply unpopular for refusing to reconcile with the opposition and failing to address long-term issues such as terrorism and the economy.*

The Sharifs are now rallying their supporters to join lawyers who plan a protest in Islamabad for mid-March ostensibly to reinstate the former Chief Justice Iftikhar Chaudhry, but in reality to try and topple Zardari. The country that can least afford more political turmoil will see just that.

*With such a rolling crisis, US policy options to help Pakistan are more difficult to ascertain. And yet Pakistans crisis is a matter of major concern for not just Pakistan, but the region and the international community. President Obama told a US television station recently that Pakistan was endangered as much as we are. The expansion of the Pakistani Taliban across northern Pakistan and the safe haven that the leaders of the Afghan Taliban and Al Qaeda have along Pakistans borders with Afghanistan present a major global security threat, as does its collapsing economy.*

*Both the government and the army have already agreed to a controversial ceasefire in the Swat valley east of the Federal Administered Tribal Areas and just 100 miles from Islamabad  which virtually cedes control of the valley to another branch of the Pakistani Taliban.*

The deal has been struck with Maulana Sufi Mohammed, a radical cleric freed last year after spending six years in jail for leading 10,000 Pashtun tribesmen in a vain attempt to oppose the US invasion of Afghanistan in 2001. He led a peace march through Swat to convince his son-in-law Maulana Fazlullah, who leads the Swati contingent of the Pakistani Taliban and is closely allied to Al Qaeda, to accept the governments offer of a ceasefire in exchange for enforcement of sharia law in the valley.

*The US is adamantly opposed to such ceasefires, which in the past have only strengthened the Taliban, while the exhausted and demoralised Pakistan army welcomes them. The government insists the legal change will be a limited application of Islamic justice through the local courts, the Taliban interpret it as allowing full application of Sharia law for all aspects of education, administration and law and order in the region. Fazlullahs men, aided by Uzbek, Chechen and Arab jihadis fought bloody battles with the army over the past two years, finally driving the army out and taking control of most of Swat last year. *

The fighting has led to some 1200 civilian deaths and the forced exodus of an estimated 350,000 people out of a population of 1.5 million. Fazlullah has blown up 200 girls schools, hanged policemen and teachers, set up Sharia courts and now runs a parallel government.

Even though the former military regime of President Pervez Musharraf concluded several controversial short-lived ceasefires with the Pakistani Taliban, the government never previously conceded major changes to the legal or political system.

*The peace deal has become an explosive issue in Pakistan: Right wing, religious-minded citizens and politicians praise it for bringing peace to Swat, while liberal Pakistanis see it as an unmistakable watershed in the countrys battle against Islamic extremism, giving Al Qaeda and the Taliban a new safe haven. Swat is vital for the militants because it is well out of range of US drones, which successfully attack their leaders in FATA. Pakistan has objected to the US use of drones to bomb its territory and it will be politically unacceptable if the US extends drone attacks in Swat, several hundred miles from the Afghan border.*

*The Taliban are unlikely to stop with Swat. From FATA, the Taliban have already expanded their influence into the settled areas of the North West Frontier Province and virtually laid siege to the capital Peshawar.*

*To add to the US and NATO woes, three rival Pakistani Taliban leaders, who have fought the Pakistan army on and off since it deployed into FATA in 2004, have formed a new alliance called the Shura-e Ittehad-ul Mujaheddin or Council of United Holy Warriors. Under the influence of Mullah Mohammed Omar, the Afghan Taliban leader who also has a sanctuary in Pakistan, the new council aims to broker ceasefires with the Pakistan army so that both the Pakistani and Afghan Taliban can concentrate their firepower on the 17,000 new US troops being sent to Afghanistan in spring by the Obama administration.*

*The US military is trying to convince the army to retrain some of its regular forces in modern counter insurgency tactics. Last year after months of dialogue the army allowed the US to retrain and re-equip its paramilitary Frontier Corps, but not regular forces because it considers India a larger threat still expecting a conventional war.*

*Meanwhile extremist attacks like the one in Lahore only further depress the economy which faces increasing joblessness, inflation and capital flight. Last year Pakistan received a two year USD7.6 billion IMF loan, but any hope for bilateral aid from Europe and other donors has not materialised so far.*

The Obama administration has promised Pakistan USD1.5 billion a year for the next five years, but it will take many months before the US Congress will make such money available, while conditions Congress will likely impose  such as decisively combating extremism  Pakistan may be unwilling or unable to fulfil.

*The crisis in Pakistan leaves the US with few policy options. Large injections of cash are desperately needed to give the government the time to re-establish the writ of the state and revive the moribund economy. Yet the real issue which Obama certainly cannot address is the lack of leadership in a country that teeters on the edge of chaos.* YaleGlobal

Ahmed Rashid is a Pakistani journalist and author of Descent into Chaos: The US and the Disaster in Pakistan, Afghanistan and Central Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

fateh71 said:


> Sorry for an off topic post, but from the Harris Khalique article, anyone can help me find this incident mentioned in Gujarat? Aren't the Qutub shahi tombs in Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh?
> 
> *It is comparable only to the destruction of the historic Buddhas of Bamiyan under Taliban rule in Afghanistan and the damaging of Quli Qutub Shah's tomb in Indian Gujarat by Hindu fanatics. *



I looked it up and could find nothing abt any destruction of Quli Qutub shah's Tomb in Gujarat. The Qutub shahi Tombs are actually in Andhra Pradesh (and built using destroyed Hindu temples of Golkonda  ). Its amazing that such a blatant lie needs to be invented to get the article 'credibility' in Pakistani media.

again, sorry for an of topic post.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Threat to secular Balochistan?* 

By Malik Siraj Akbar 
Monday, 09 Mar, 2009 

*NOTHING embarrasses and irks Pakistani spymasters more than the issue of Talibanisation in Quetta. Over the years, Afghan President Hamid Karzai has repeatedly protested against the alleged protection provided by Islamabad to Mullah Omar, the one-eyed spiritual cleric and reclusive leader of the Afghan Taliban. *

*As Pakistans internationally acclaimed journalist, Ahmed Rashid, laments in his book Descent into Chaos, Today, seven years after 9/11, Mullah Omar and the original Afghan Taliban Shura still live in Balochistan province. *

*A Baloch nationalist leader, Sanaullah Baloch, also bemoans the presence of Taliban supporters who have captured land worth Rs2bn along the eastern and western bypass of Quetta. These quarters are now virtual no-go areas. Islamabad, nonetheless, has been in a state of constant denial. *

*The Taliban have now vociferously asserted their existence in Balochistan. Engineer Asad, a self-proclaimed spokesman of the newly formed Tehrik-i-Taliban Balochistan (TTB), *was recently quoted in a newspaper as saying that their struggle was against non-Muslims and western forces that had attacked and occupied Islamic countries  the TTB was committed to fighting the enemies of Islam. The TTB, as reported, disassociates itself from Baitullah Mehsuds Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), bills suicide bombing as un-Islamic and rules out any vendetta with the Sherani faction of the JUI. 

*After the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan in 1979, the ISI-CIA-nexus enthusiastically exported this jihad from Quetta to Afghanistan. During the Taliban regime, Islamabad went overboard in its support for their rule in Kabul by setting up a telephone network, which became a part of the Pakistan telephone grid. Hence one could dial Kandahar from anywhere in Pakistan as a domestic call, with the same code as Quetta. *

*For Islamabad, the post-Taliban era coincided with the rise of the nationalistic insurgency in Balochistan. The Islamists were given protection in Quetta so that they could serve Islamabads interest against progressive and secular Baloch forces. The centre is confident that a bribed mullah is certain to serve as a reliable collaborator against the mounting Baloch nationalist movement. *

*In fact, over the past many years Quetta has been used as a training ground by the Taliban as they have been blowing up Internet cafes, music and CD shops in the city for long. There is growing fear that the Taliban can surface with a Swat-like showdown any time in the near future. *

*The Taliban presence is substantiated by the fact that not a single incident of suicide bombing has ever been reported by Baloch insurgents who have confronted the centre five times since the controversial accession of Balochistan to Pakistan in 1948. Suicide bombing is purely a Taliban-related phenomenon in this region and in the recent past, Quetta city has been the hub of continuous suicide bombings.* 

For instance, on Feb 17, 2007, 13 people, including a senior judge, were killed and several others injured in a suicide bomb attack in a district court. On Dec 13, 2007, seven people were killed in another suicide bombing incident. Last year, on Sept 24, two persons, including a teenaged girl, were killed and 22 people were injured in a suicide bomb explosion. An earlier suicide bomb attack on Sept 9 took place at a religious school in the outskirts of Quetta; it left five dead and 12 students were injured. The latest suicide attack on March 2 in Pishin also took six lives. 

*Ironically, Islamabad eliminated Baloch leaders Nawab Bugti and Balaach Marri on the pretext that they had challenged the writ of the state. But to date, not a single bullet has been fired at Islamists who are training suicide bombers and murdering innocent civilians in the name of religion.* 

*The discourse on moderate and extremist Taliban is ridiculous. A Talib will always remain a narrow-minded, conservative barbarian, bent upon killing until people subscribe to his bizarre and irrational interpretation of Islam. Today, the Taliban are operating in Balochistan with a better strategy. No longer are they willing to put all their eggs in one basket. The proponents of the Taliban, often described as moderate religious forces, are fast penetrating the secular Baloch province by getting elected to the provincial legislature with overwhelming financial assistance from intelligence agencies, according to some reports. *

In the 2002 general elections, the pro-Taliban JUI-F secured16 seats in the Balochistan Assembly. In the incumbent Balochistan Assembly, the JUI-F has 10 seats  a political front for the clandestine backing provided to the Taliban. 

*Secondly, the Lashkar-i-Jhangvi, another brainchild of the establishment, is out to crush democratic and secular forces in the conflict-ridden province. On Jan 26, the outlawed group killed the chairman of the Hazara Democratic Party (HDP) Hussain Ali Yousafi. Such attacks are likely to transform Quetta into an intolerant place where one would eventually have to be a practisng Sunni Muslim to clinch a residential permit from the custodians of Islam.*

*The Talibanisation of Balochistan, a province which shares borders with Iran and Afghanistan, is going to be catastrophic. The policymakers in Islamabad should recognise that if the secular Baloch province falls into the hands of fanatics, it will not only jeopardise the integrity of the federation, but also cause unrest in the entire region.* 

*Al Qaeda would surely use this area as a hub for further terrorist attacks on Nato and American forces and pro-US Gulf countries. Undoubtedly, when carrying out political transactions in Balochistan, both Islamabad and the international community must give preference to the democratic and secular Baloch over obscurantist Taliban forces.*

The writer is a journalist based in Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Four dead in Pakistan minister assassination bid: police*

17 hours ago

*PESHAWAR, Pakistan (AFP)  Four people were killed in a failed attempt to assassinate a provincial minister in Pakistan's northwestern city of Peshawar on Wednesday, police said.

Bashir Bilour, senior minister of North West Frontier Province -- which is racked by militant violence -- was unhurt, a police officer said.*

The minister was visiting a congested neighbourhood in the city to inaugurate a development project when a young male jumped out and threw a hand grenade, killing one person and wounding two others.

*Bilour told AFP that the attacker, who was young with a short beard, tried to blow himself up but his suicide jacket failed to explode.*

After throwing the grenade, he fled into a narrow lane.

The attacker took refuge in a house, where he detonated his explosives, said the police officer, Ijaz Khan.

The roof of the house collapsed, killing two women and wounding three other people, including a child. A 24-year-old man later died of his injuries, according to police and hospital officials.

A policeman was also injured in an exchange of fire, Khan said.

Bilour, a senior member of the secular Awami National Party, also survived an assassination attempt last November.

*He blamed the latest incident on Taliban militants, saying: "Those who want to see anarchy in the country are behind this attack."*

Peshawar is the gateway to Pakistan's lawless tribal districts that border Afghanistan.

The region has been a stronghold of Taliban and Al-Qaeda-linked militants since the 2001 US-led invasion toppled the Taliban regime in Afghanistan.


----------



## SurvivoR

*Seven including two terrorists killed in suicide attack in Peshawar -Minister survives *
Thu, 2009-03-12 05:31 
By Farzana Shah- Asian Tribune correspondent in Pakistan 

Peshawar, 12 March, (Asiantribune.com): The much cherished dream of Rani (20) to have a memorable honeymoon was shattered forever with her death along with her mother and a brother when two suicide bombers blew themselves up in the house of her father.

The newly wedded girl is among the seven people killed in a suicide attack minutes after the senior minister in NWFP government from ruling Awami National Party survived a life attempt on him by the terrorists in Mohallah Bajori Kalan Namak Mandi area Peshawar on Wednesday.

Bilour was on a visit to his constituency in Mohallah Bajori Kalan near Sarki Gate -- one of the sixteen historic gates of the city and also near the Namak Mandi the famous beef market of the city offering special meat, when he came under fire by a youth emerged from the crowd.

The youth tried to approach the minister but his guards sensing the danger opened fire on him who along with his accomplice ran towards a nearby house and took shelter there. 

The minister told the media that the youth was wearing a suicide jacket that failed to detonate.

"The youth shouted 'Allah-o-Akbar' and tried to blow up the jacket but it did not explode. I saw a grenade in his hands. Then my guards opened fire and he ran away," Bilour said.

Chief City Police Officer Peshawar Sifwat Ghayur said two alleged terrorist blew themselves up inside a house when the police rounded them inside a narrow lane when they escaped after firing at the minister.

The CCPOs says militants first tried to attack senior minister Bilour near Namak Mandi road where he was reviewing development work.

"Two unknown armed men wearing suicide jackets lobbed hand grenade at the minister and opened fire when he was reviewing development work in that area. The hand grenade killed a passerby and wounded a child," Sifwat Ghayur said adding when the police party retaliated the firing the terrorists escaped to Mohallah Bajori Kalan. 

The militants barged into a house belonging to one Aurangzeb where they exploded themselves also killing three inmates inside the house after exchange of fire with police.

Seven people including two women Rani, her mother and brother Akif, Police constable Himaya Luqman, and the two militants were killed in the suicide attack while a vendor Tehmas died earlier in the gunfire.

Rani (20) got married just a week back and came to see her parents when the terrorist took shelter in her father, Aurangzeb&#8217;s house and afterwards blew themselves up killing her along with her mother and brother.

The minister Bashir Bilour speaking to media termed the attack handiwork of people who were trying to destabilize the country.

Bilour had survived another attempt on his life November last year when a suicide bomber targeted a sports complex in Peshawar where he was present. Three persons were killed and nine others were injured in that attack.

The suicide bomber blew himself near the gate of the complex after he was prevented from entering the building by security forces. 

The secular political Pashtun nationalist party ANP had been a prime target of militants recently killing several leaders of the party in Peshawar and restive Swat Valley.

- Asian Tribune - 

Seven including two terrorists killed in suicide attack in Peshawar -Minister survives | Asian Tribune


----------



## RabzonKhan

*EDITORIAL: Al Qaeda and the Long March*

March 13, 2009

Two news stories from the north and south of the country on Wednesday would be greatly upsetting to anyone who doesnt want a third force to benefit from the internecine politics of Pakistan. The NWFPs senior minister Mr Bashir Bilour was nearly killed by suicide-bombers near Peshawar in a second attempt on his life by the terrorists. From Karachi, the administration has let it be known that the intelligence agencies are clearly anticipating Al Qaeda attacks during the Long March.

*If the expectation was that the ANPs efforts at making peace with the Taliban in Swat would decrease attempts on the lives of its leaders  party chief Asfandyar Wali included  it was a mistake. However, the ANP could not be criticised too much for reaching out to the terrorists of Swat through the sharia of Sufi Muhammad after realising that the army was either ineffective or was uninterested in dealing with terrorism in the province seriously. Earlier, peace deals had been made in the tribal areas without much strategic planning, allowing the warlords there to consolidate their positions.*

*Mr Bilours party is in power through the popular vote. The people of the NWFP decided against Al Qaeda and the clerics when they voted in 2008. But the dice is loaded against it in the rest of the country. There is news that the old strategy of giving safe havens to the Afghan Taliban in Quetta is still in place and it is being noticed by the foreign powers engaged in fighting terrorism at the global level.* The ANP tried to defuse the situation in Karachi too by protecting the Pashtuns living there against charges of being a part of Karachis Talibanisation.

*To no avail, it now appears. The police authorities have warned that a new tide of internal migration is changing the nature of the Pashtun communities in Karachi. A number of encounters in the city have disclosed the presence of terrorists there.* And now the intelligence agencies warn that Al Qaeda may strike through the Pashtuns during the Long March. Needless to say, it would be tragic if the PMLN and the lawyers should expect to be helped by Al Qaeda in forcing the PPP government to back off and make concessions.


----------



## S-2

Any group you can imagine with a beef against either the Indian or Pakistani gov't and stands to benefit by carnage-reaped mayhem would appreciate this event as a potential target.

And there are plenty of viable possibilities. You just KNEW with Benazir Bhutto. You just KNOW now again. It _feels_ likely...

I can't say I'd be happy with any event of this size in Pakistan now-for any conceivable purpose. Not even a Boy Scout Jamboree.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> However, the ANP could not be criticised too much for reaching out to the terrorists of Swat through the sharia of Sufi Muhammad after realising that the army was either ineffective or was uninterested in dealing with terrorism in the province seriously.



What nonsense - as the DG ISPR himself clarified, it was the ANP's initial 'peace deal' from when they came into power that effectively stopped the Army from initiating any operations except those in self defense. 

The politicians need to accept that their policy was flawed and allowed the militants to regroup and the media needs to place the blame where it should be placed. Lets not forget that before the ANP led government came in, the military had fought hard and recaptured almost all strategic and major settled areas in Swat. The commander in charge of the operation had stated that 'the militants had been pushed into the mountains'. 

Is a little more honesty and less blame deflection onto the Army for every ill to much to ask? Perhaps the editor spent too much time reading Roggio's blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasnain2009

US Spy found Dead


----------



## RescueRanger

Attack on Pirwadhi Mor (Rawalpindi) 5 Killed - Source: Rescue 1122


----------



## happy.muslimah

what the hell wid terrorist i think we muslims should wake up and we should teach them islam that islam is against terrorism and plz stop doing terrorism in name of peacefull and trrue religion....
its just bcoz of usa and bush n mush...


----------



## PeacefulIndian

happy.muslimah said:


> what the hell wid terrorist i think we muslims should wake up and we should teach them islam that islam is against terrorism and plz stop doing terrorism in name of peacefull and trrue religion....
> its just bcoz of usa and bush n mush...




It would be helpful if somebody tries to teach them real Islam. Question is - who will bell the cat?


----------



## happy.muslimah

PeacefulIndian said:


> It would be helpful if somebody tries to teach them real Islam. Question is - who will bell the cat?




its not possible for 1 person we all muslims should join hand together..and we can do this with help of education...kash mjhy 1 chance mil jayen unko islam teach karny ka...pray for me..


----------



## Patriot

happy.muslimah said:


> what the hell wid terrorist i think we muslims should wake up and we should teach them islam that islam is against terrorism and plz stop doing terrorism in name of peacefull and trrue religion....
> its just bcoz of usa and bush n mush...


 and yet you are still supporting Lal Masjid Thugs?


----------



## Metallic

*20 March 2009*

Link: Militants' rocket in Pakistan tribal area kills 10 - Examiner.com

PESHAWAR, Pakistan - Security forces launched a hunt Friday for suspected Taliban militants who fired rockets toward their base in northwest Pakistan, killing 10 people near a key supply route for international forces in Afghanistan, an official said.

The militants fired three rockets late Thursday near the town of Landi Kotal, about six miles (10 kilometers) west of the Afghan border, said Rashid Khan, an area government administrator.

The rockets missed the security forces' base, but one hit the town's commercial area, killing 10 civilians, injuring 38 and setting fire to a timber yard and 20 nearby shops, Khan told The Associated Press.

The other two rockets fell in an open area and caused no casualties, he said.

Khan said troops opened fire toward the site of the launch and were searching the area Friday to track and capture the attackers.

The town lies in Pakistan's tribal region on a key road where militants have carried out a wave of attacks on trucks carrying supplies to U.S. and NATO troops in Afghanistan. Pakistan security forces have undertaken several operations to push militants back from the road and the nearby gateway city of Peshawar.

Rising Taliban attacks have raised doubts about the reliability of the critical supply routes through Pakistan, prompting the U.S. and NATO to seek alternatives. Afghan-based U.S. and NATO forces get up to 75 percent of their supplies via routes through Pakistan.

Suspected Taliban militants have repeatedly struck transport depots near Peshawar in recent months, destroying scores of military vehicles. Attacks on the road through the Khyber Pass to the Afghan border have repeatedly forced temporary closures.

U.S. and NATO officials insist the attacks have little impact on their operations but are looking at ways to bring more supplies into Afghanistan through Central Asia.

Recent political turmoil in Pakistan has raised concerns that the government will shift its focus away from its battle against al-Qaida and Taliban militants.

On Thursday, the government appealed court rulings against opposition leaders that triggered weeks of political crisis.

Last month, the Supreme Court disqualified former Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and his politician brother Shahbaz from holding elected office because of controversial convictions dating back to the rule of former President Pervez Musharraf.

The court ruling prompted President Asif Ali Zardari to suspend the administration in the critical province of Punjab, handing its control to the federally appointed governor. That infuriated the Sharifs, who accused Zardari of a power grab.

The Sharifs and activist lawyers called off plans to stage an indefinite protest outside the federal Parliament on Monday after the government agreed to file the court appeals and reinstate several judges ousted by Musharraf.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The militants strategy* 

By Syed Irfan Ashraf
Saturday, 21 Mar, 2009 

IT may be premature to comment on the power shift in the tribal belt, but the impact of it has been strongly felt by political and social elements in the seven tribal agencies and other areas in northwest Pakistan. *New power centres have replaced the old, making it difficult for the government and liberal circles to reconcile themselves to a readjusted order that is drawing strength from the insurgency made worse by the failure of governing institutions.*

*Starting from North and South Waziristan, tribal warlords have full authority, running a parallel administration in areas under their control. They recruit trained armies, execute orders through the shura and rule over the tribesmen. Criminals with a sectarian outlook from southern Punjab are in demand, while an estimated 5,000 foreigners, mostly Uzbek jihadists, are available to undertake subversive assignments.*

*Funds are generated through means such as plundering and kidnapping. While the erstwhile power elite is confined to their garrisoned houses in the troubled heartland, and the pro-government tribal maliks  more than 600 of whom have been killed in North and South Waziristan alone  and other social elite are moving to the settled areas, militant commanders are ruling the roost. The new infrastructure is the nucleus of a militancy which is exporting a subversive agenda to other parts of the country.*

*This infrastructure had been developed to wage jihad against America and its allies, including Pakistan. However, inherently it is a vengeful tribalism that is in place. The militant commanders draw strength from the perception in conservative circles that global forces led by America have invaded their homeland and the inevitable defence lies in being on the offensive. Nationalist zeal and jihadi sentiments are fuelling the insurgency. Deprived and reactionary circles are joining hands with militant forces which thrive on a one-point agenda  to create anarchy and rule Fata.*

One wonders how effectively the militant leaders will fill the power vacuum in their respective tribal areas. *However, it is clear that the power shift in Fata has not proved so devastating for over eight million tribesmen who were already languishing under an exploitative system.* Understandably, this power shift has greater implications for the settled areas of the NWFP, which are being pushed towards re-tribalism  and not necessarily Talibanisation.

*The jihadi germs have already contaminated settled districts and frontier regions where thousands of security forces are fighting infiltration from the tribal belt. Militant leaders from Waziristan extend help to groups ready to exact revenge on state and society by becoming part of the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan. Not to forget mainland Swat and Dera Adam Khel, where militants from Waziristan train thousands among the local youth in the terrains of Gut Peuchar and the Koh-i-Sufaid to carry out activities ranging from sniper attacks to suicide bombings.*

Knowing that their strength lies in guerilla warfare, the militants, in line with time-tested strategies in the area, select hilly terrains easily accessible to the tribal region for setting up camps to train the local workforce and move around freely in the bordering mountains. Creating a power vacuum is the first aim of the strategy. For this a start is made by blowing up music and video centres in pre-dawn explosions, punishing drug barons and criminals and dispensing quick justice. This is followed by attacks on the local police or the Khasdar force, thus crippling the states writ.

Military operations follow, sending a clear message to ordinary civilians to quit or prepare to be caught in the conflict. These operations cause collateral damage, leading to a rise in militancy. All this has had an overwhelming effect on the local populations. *Children often ask their parents for explanations. One example is that of 11-year-old Gul Makai who pointed out to her father, The Talibs are where the army is but the army doesnt go where the Talibs are. Was this Gul Makais way of asking why the Taliban are after the army and the army not after the Taliban?*

*The power shift does not end here. Negotiations and deals are central to the last leg of the strategy where the emerging power centres  militant leaders  win credibility and legitimacy. This encourages reactionary youth to adopt militancy as a profession. The principle is simple: untrimmed beards, long hair, Cheetah sneakers and listening to jihadi anthems while heavy ammunition is provided for free. This enables them to support their families financially*

*It is intriguing, though distressing, that a few thousand militants prevail over millions of their opponents. The fate of democracy was sealed in the seven districts of the Malakand Division when the government agreed to implement the Sharia in the militancy-infested areas.* It is still not known as to who will undertake the huge task of reconstruction in Swat. Obviously, the militants will have a say.

*They have already carried out self-styled land reforms in Matta Tehsil, set up a body to monitor army rations and movement and devised a social system based on rigid Sharia codes. Due to massive Saudi investment in the vast madressah network in the NWFP, one can expect wide-ranging repercussions.* After all, the Taliban are an extension of the religio-political parties that ruled the province for five long years.

*Muslim Khan, the spokesman for the Swat Taliban, has already said that the militants struggle for the Sharia is not limited to the seven districts of Malakand Division but will extend to the entire country. However, when asked by journalists in Swat, ANP senior minister Bashir Bilours response seemed to gloss over the gravity of the situation. He said that the Talibans demand for the Sharia in Swat was simply a demand for speedy courts, and the ANP, in fact, wished there were such courts not only in the rest of the NWFP but also the entire country. Mr Bilours remarks smacked of naivety  or perhaps he is aware that if the storm continues, it will change the entire dynamics of society including his position in it.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

I couldn't have said it better.


*The other column: Outsourcing balls* 

Ejaz Haider
March 22, 2009

*Two developments have restored my faith in Pakistans future. No, I am not referring to the great battle won by Justice Iftikhar Chaudhry and his lawyer cohorts. My optimism springs from the positive trend on display in Swat where the state, in keeping with the modern business strategy of outsourcing, has asked the reigning Islamic scholar, one Sufi Muhammad, to run the area as he pleases, thank you.*

This is just the beginning. I am informed by the NWFP chief minister, Ameer Haider Hoti, that the nongovernment in Peshawar is giving a deep-think to the idea of subsequently extending this outsourcing to the rest of the province.

*Mr Hoti is a smart man and he has the support in this venture of other smart men across Pakistan, most of them leaders of various political parties and the media. All of them believe in democracy and negotiations. Hoti can ultimately be the chief minister without having to lift a finger to do state work because all his functions, a la Swat, will have been outsourced. *Reminds me of Bahadur Shah Zafar, except that Hoti, to my knowledge, cant even write bad poetry.

You want to look into the merits of this. Here goes.

Democracy is about the voice of the people; remember the old adage, vox populi, vox dei. If the people dont like the state to do its work, what should a benign, democratic state do but to bow to their wish and let them be ruled by those they want to be ruled by and through laws they prefer.

Of course, by the very logic of deregulation, or shall I say decentralisation, the outsourcing exercise cannot be consistent in its application of the laws or even the groups to which state work must be outsourced. Monopolies we dont want. *The Aurakzai Agency, for instance, will have its own ruling group and exegesis of shariat while we could contract in the Khyber Agency the group most powerful there.*

*This exercise could be replicated in other parts of NWFP and in the remaining tribal agencies.*

*Imagine the money we will save. Pakistan will have no need for a single, monolithic army that has been such a heavy burden on the exchequer. Within their respective areas, the ruling groups will run everything. Its almost like companies getting contracts for maintaining and streamlining parking space in front of shopping plazas or levying toll for the use of bridges and turnpikes etc.*

*What is so sanctimonious about central state control anyway? In fact, I am very seriously thinking of raising a militia and having my own local fiefdom by requesting the state to outsource its functions to me in the area that I could, so far theoretically, control.*

*My suggestion is that if this exercise succeeds in the NWFP, as it surely would, it may be extended to other parts of Pakistan.* In some ways Pakistan has always been like this. Local control in interior Sindh; local control of a city like Karachi by the middle class; local control of areas in Balochistan by the democratic sardars; local control of Lahore by the democratic brothers and so on. 

The future, dear reader, lies in the twin concepts of deregulation and outsourcing. If the model works in the realm of economy and business (the current trend towards governmental control is just a passing phase), why cant it be made to work in the political realm?

Ok, I know there is a bit of a problem when it comes to theories of state. Philosopher after philosopher has talked about the state as being the one entity that cannot be allowed to be outsourced. *They think that one of the foremost attributes of state is its monopoly of violence. To put this philosophical concept in plain Punjabi, the state must be able to teri maan di... anyone who challenges it.*

Constitutional and juridical constraints may have changed the manner in which a state can do this but this attribute remains, whether it is to be exercised through exception, emergency, bio-power, bio-political or whatever else. The state ultimately embraces the living being in its most extreme form: it can and does kill.

For some scholars, this is what distinguishes the political from every other sphere of life, not just in terms of a mere distinction but by subjugating all other human activities  individual and collective  to the political.

*But despair not. Truly democratic that we are, these concepts we do not believe in. The model we are putting in place is the one that liberates  maybe not the people, but at least the present bunch of rulers. It liberates them from running the state.*

As for what the groups contracted to do the states work will do, this is what will happen:

Because effective control requires that they make the political decision, they will kill when necessary. Each group will also consider the other the out-group. That means, yes, the friend-enemy distinction. They will fight until one group dominates and brings other areas under its control. That too is the attribute of a state.

*Replicate this across Pakistan where chunks of territory have been outsourced to whoever could challenge the withering and withered state. The scenario that I can see is the emergence of a new state, ready to kill internally as well as externally. Talking of bio-power or bio-political, you cant get more bio-whatever than slitting peoples throats jugular backwards and then smiling on camera while holding aloft the severed head.*

*The damn philosophers are right after all. But dont worry. We shall do what liberal humanism suggests (who cares if our humanism springs from sh*tload of idiocy and the inability to run a state). What the groups do after we have entrusted them with the running of the state is their doing. I just bought a nice apartment in Park Avenue anyway.*

*They may kill but we abhor killing our own brothers. Plus, this business of running a state is kinda masculine. It involves having what the Italians euphemistically call attributi and plain English balls. 

Since we dont have them, our model of outsourcing the state to those who have them is the only way out. The Lord be praised!*

Ejaz Haider is Consulting Editor of The Friday Times and Op-Ed Editor of Daily Times.


----------



## S-2

Muse has this posted already, I believe here.

Thank you for your cooperation-

The def.pk Dept. of Redundancy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Baitullahs squad out to hit cities *

By Mohammad Asghar 
Tuesday, 24 Mar, 2009 

RAWALPINDI: Security was tightened across the country on Monday after intelligence agencies warned that Taliban leader Baitullah Mehsud has dispatched 20 foreign militants, mostly Uzbeks, to carry out terror strikes in major cities. 

A senior police official said agencies had warned police that the terrorists had left for Bannu on their way to Islamabad, Lahore, Rawalpindi and other major cities. 

He said that adequate protective measures had been taken, security around police installations had been tightened and patrolling had been increased. 

He said vehicles, visitors from other cities and vagrants were being randomly checked in Rawalpindi and Islamabad. 

*Police teams, led by SSP Operations Yasin Farooq, were checking hotels and vehicles. He said 36 suspicious people had been rounded up and at least 79 motorbikes, 19 cars and two rickshaws had been impounded. *

Police, he said, had also arrested 20 people on charges of various crimes and seized illegal weapons. Three proclaimed offenders had also been arrested, he said.


----------



## rubyjackass

Militants warn government to stop mobile phone expansion

Tuesday, 24 Mar, 2009 | 06:32 PM PST |
font-size small font-size largefont-sizeprintemailComment on this article share
A Pakistani soldier uses a phone standing next to an improvised bell at a home abandoned by militants driven out by the advancing Pakistani army in Sabagai village in the Bajur tribal region in Pakistan.&#8212;AP/File

DERA ISMAIL KHAN: Militants Tuesday warned the Pakistan government to stop expanding the mobile telephone network in a restive tribal area, worried it could be used to spy on their activities, AFP reports.

They circulated a pamphlet in Wana, the main town of South Waziristan on the Afghan border, telling authorities to stop the network expansion and ordering vendors to stop selling SIM cards, residents and officials said.

&#8216;A Jewish, Zionist-backed company is setting up the mobile phone network in Waziristan, which would be used to spy on Taliban activities and drone attacks,&#8217; said the pamphlet.

&#8216;This network is equipped with GPS (global positioning system) and can give the location of a person even if his mobile phone is switched off,&#8217; it said.

&#8216;In Iraq and Afghanistan such a system has been used to launch attacks against mujahedeen,&#8217; the leaflet said, referring to holy warriors.

&#8216;The government and those selling SIMs will be treated as criminals by us,&#8217; it warned.

A local administration official confirmed that a leaflet had been circulated in Wana.


----------



## S-2

Well, turn in your cell-phones or lose your hand...or head.

Not sure which. Maybe both.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

The cell phones were going to be tough call for the taliban anyway, since the newer ones can play videos and music, both of which the Taliban are against ...

Of course I am sure the Taliban leadership will claim the right to use them, pure of soul and incorruptible that they are ...


----------



## S-2

I just read an interesting story about some American film directors touring Iran and spending some time with leaders of their film industry-which is quite good as you're aware.

I can only hope to imagine the conversations they might have with the Ministry of Virtue officials in the course of "cultural exchanges".


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Comment: Obama wants out* 

Zafar Hilaly
March 26, 2009

The Americans vowed not to get into an Asian war after Vietnam and did just that in Iraq and Afghanistan. They vowed that they would not quit Iraq until the job was done but are in the process of quitting Iraq with the job only half done. And now, their bluster about engaging the good Taliban, not the irreconcilable Taliban or the incorrigible Taliban, reflects their frustration at being unable to find some cover for an exit. 

It seems that Obama wants out. He wants a second term and come 2012 a Vietnam-like situation on his hands in Afghanistan is a big no. The elaborate exercise underway for a new strategy seems an attempt to give the war one final effort and then to quit under cover of a negotiated settlement. 

*The bad news for Obama is that the Taliban and Al Qaeda intend to remain one, whole and united. For the US to draw a distinction where none exists smacks of intellectual duplicity. Besides, to engage the Taliban in negotiations at this sensitive juncture of the war would be foolhardy. In the words of a top military adviser to General Petraeus: If the Taliban sees we are negotiating for a stay of execution or to stave off defeat, it will harden their resolve.*

*Further bad news for the US is that neither the Taliban nor Al Qaeda will or can afford to quit. The Taliban because for them there can scarcely be a better proposition than one that offers victory in this world and paradise in the next; while for Al Qaeda no other country affords a better venue for their headquarters than Afghanistan and the borderlands of Pakistan.*

To worst Al Qaeda and defeat the Taliban is an endeavour that requires not only an open-ended US commitment to stay in Afghanistan, which Obama is loath to countenance, but also imaginative strategies. *The massing of forces to provide security for the populace; good governance that will deliver roads, schools; water and electricity are welcome steps of the new strategy, but hardly novel. 

Actually, there has never been any dearth of plans, just poor implementation; and notwithstanding his reputation in Iraq it is by no means certain that Petraeus will succeed where others have failed. *

*And yet, paradoxically, defeating the Taliban is by no means an impossible task. Especially if, as recent polls show, the Taliban are more feared than loved (5%) in Afghanistan and as many as 60% of Afghans polled wish foreign forces to remain in Afghanistan.* 

*Nor is it beyond Pakistans capabilities to take on the Taliban at home. Of course, more and better equipment, greater motivation and skilful tactics will help. But crucially, success requires a government that is capable and popular. Tragically, at the moment this is nowhere in sight. *

*There is a body of opinion in Pakistan that feels that Afghanistan being the graveyard of Empires American attempts to defeat the Taliban are futile and, therefore, an immediate US pullout should be the nations foremost priority. *

In fact, no Empire collapsed as a result of Afghan opposition and certainly not the British Empire. The three Afghan wars that the British fought were more in the nature of large skirmishes and if the British-Indian troops came off worse in two of them it had absolutely no impact on the British hold on India. King Abdur Rahman (1880-1901) perhaps Afghanistans most effective monarch was a staunch British ally who solicited and obtained a British guarantee for his Kingdoms integrity and was bestowed with Indias highest award  the Order of the Star of India  presumably for proving a staunch ally and not a grave digger of the Empire. 

*As for King Amanullah he spent most of his reign trying to ape the British even encouraging Afghan women to wear skirts. And when he lost his throne he opted for exile where skirts were aplenty  Europe. *

*The British strategy in dealing with the troublesome Afghan tribes was to thrash malcontent tribes every so often and/or toss them a bone in the form of lucre now and then. Why fight when you can buy them over was the preferred British modus operandi. And it worked for nearly a 100 years.* 

*It is equally erroneous to believe the Soviet Empire collapsed because of the Soviet foray into Afghanistan. Nor did the Soviet Union collapse because 13000 Russians were killed over a period of 11 years in Afghanistan; this figure is a miniscule fraction of Soviet deaths in traffic accidents over the same period. The Soviets withdrew because the war itself was disowned by the Soviet public during the convulsive changes that the USSR underwent at precisely that period of time. *

*Some also believe that a US withdrawal would end our differences with the Taliban. They are living in cloud cuckoo land.*

*The war in Afghanistan would intensify as the Pashtun-dominated Taliban try and re-establish control over the smaller nations that comprise Afghanistan. The Tajik and Hazaras, for example, who faced genocide at the hands of the Taliban in the mid 90s, will not again go quietly into the sunset. They will fight more fiercely than they did earlier because they know what to expect from the Taliban. Their fight for survival will be supported by most of the CARs, Russia, Iran, India and the West. *

*At home our mullahs would support the Taliban/ Pashtun cause and, once again, talibs from Pakistani madrassas will be recruited in droves to help their ethnic brothers in Afghanistan. And if the Taliban are unsuccessful in their attempt to cow the Tajiks or there are major Tajik advances, Pashtun refugees fleeing Tajik retribution may again engulf Pakistan.*

*A Taliban-Al Qaeda victory in Afghanistan followed by a determined effort by the victorious alliance to seize control of Pakistan would probably ignite the civil war which, some feel, is already in the making in Pakistan. Segments of the population, openly or secretly allied with their brand of Islam, would be opposed by the many more that are not. *

Even if the result is a foregone conclusion, which it is not, given the blossoming of extremist madrassas and a populace disillusioned with the failed and unworkable political system and a predatory establishment that has had Pakistan in its grip for so long, a civil war would immeasurably advance the prospects of Al Qaeda laying its hands on Pakistans nuclear assets. Facing such a prospect it is doubtful if the West would wait for an outcome of the war before acting to safeguard its security.

*Such a dreadful prospect may appear far fetched to many but it is not to those who matter abroad, and the discerning at home. This is why a victory for the Taliban-Al Qaeda combine in Afghanistan is simply an outcome that does not bear contemplation.*

The writer is a former ambassador


----------



## Metallic

*Pakistan Sucide Blast Kills at least 10 *
*26 March 2009*

At least 10 people have been killed in a suicide bombing in north-western Pakistan, local officials say. 

About 20 people were also reported to have been injured in the explosion at a restaurant in the town of Jandola in South Waziristan. 

Officials said a group of militants opposed to Pakistan's top Taleban commander had been in the restaurant. 

Violence in Pakistan has surged in recent months amid a wave of attacks blamed on Islamist militants. 

Some of the injured were reported to be in a critical condition and officials said the number of dead could rise. 

The BBC's Syed Shoaib Hasan in Islamabad says the bomber walked into the restaurant on Thursday morning and blew himself up, destroying the premises. 

The attack targeted Turkistan Bittani, a pro-government tribal leader who is a rival of local Taleban warlord Baitullah Mehsud. 

Turkistan Bittani, who has been helping the military take on Mehsud, had left the restaurant minutes before the attack. 

Turkistan Bittani leads one of the "peace committees", or pro-government armed militias, that oppose the Taleban. 

The South Waziristan region is dominated by Mehsud. 

Our correspondent says Mehsud is one of the most wanted Taleban militants operating on the Pakistan-Afghanistan border. 

He is suspected of masterminding dozens of suicide attacks across Pakistan as well as attacks on Nato forces in Afghanistan. 

The latest attack comes a day after a suspected US missile strike in South Waziristan killed seven Arab militants. 

It also follows an announcement on Wednesday by the US state department of a $5m bounty for information leading to the capture of Mehsud. 

Mehsud has also been accused of plotting the 2007 assassination of former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto. 

Since 9/11 Mehsud has grown in strength and stature and is said to command about 20,000 pro-Taleban militants. A majority belong to the Mehsud tribe.

_Source: BBC_

_The blast destroyed the restaurant in the town of Jandola_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: Jamrud attack: read the message!*

March 29, 2009

*A mosque housing nearly 300 people who were saying their Friday prayers was attacked by a suicide-bomber, killing 70 and crippling 125. The reaction of the political agent of Khyber was that the attackers could not be Muslims because Muslims would never attack a mosque and that a Muslim would never spill the blood of a Muslim, especially when he was saying his namaz. This statement flies against the worldwide evidence of Muslims at sectarian and national war with and against each other in many different places and at different times in history. Most regrettably, the conclusion thereafter drawn by some TV anchors was that a foreign non-Muslim power had staged the attack to destabilise Pakistan. Of course, one can only read India into this allegation, which is not very original. *

The political agent said something else of interest without making the necessary connections himself, possibly for reasons of simplicity of mind or just fear. He said the attack came because the mosque was next to the checkpost of Baghiari and that among the people killed were many khasadars, or local levies, standing guard at the checkpost, a number of whom had been killed in the attack while praying. *Later, a government official, who was less opaque about what had happened, clearly accused the Taliban of having done the job in retaliation against a recent operation by the khasadars and other security personnel targeting a militant group in Khyber that owed allegiance to Baitullah Mehsud, the self-proclaimed leader of the Tehreek-e Taliban Pakistan.*

*When Pakistanis say that Muslims cant do this or that in or out of Pakistan, they are being hypocritical. There are all sorts of Muslims, moderates and extremists, Sufis and Wahabis, and so on. The fact also is that some sorts of Muslims have been killing other sorts of Muslims from Algeria to Iraq to Afghanistan and Pakistan for the past two decades. They dynamite sacred mausoleums, they blow up mosques and routinely kill other Muslims in the act of praying. What is happening in Pakistan today is serious violence against the state of Pakistan by local warlords who are affiliated with the Taliban who in turn are linked up with Al Qaeda. We may have weak resolve to take on the enemy but there is no validity in the assertion that we dont know who is killing us.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*TIMELINE - Attacks destabilise strife-torn Pakistan*

Mar 30, 2009 

(Reuters) - Militants holed up in a police training centre in the Pakistani city of Lahore on Monday after storming the complex and killing cadets, with estimates of the dead ranging up to 20.

Militant violence has surged in nuclear-armed Pakistan since mid-2007, with numerous attacks on security forces and government and Western targets. Following is a timeline of major attacks in Pakistan since late 2007:

Oct. 19, 2007 - At least 139 people are killed in a suicide bomb attack on former prime minister Benazir Bhutto's motorcade as she is driven through the financial capital of Karachi at the end of eight years of exile. She was unhurt.

Dec. 21 - A suicide bomber kills at least 41 people in a mosque in Charsadda district, in the North West Frontier Province (NWFP), during the Muslim Eid festival prayers.

Dec. 27 - Bhutto is killed in a gun and bomb attack after a rally in northern garrison town of Rawalpindi. At least 16 others are killed.

Feb. 29, 2008 - A suicide attack on a police funeral kills 40 people in the turbulent northwestern district of Swat, 160 km (100 miles) from Pakistan's capital, Islamabad.

March 2 - At least 40 people are killed as suicide bomber attacks gathering of tribal elders in Darra Adam Khel, a northwestern tribal region.

March 11 - Two suicide car bombers kill 24, most of them in an attack on a government security office in the country's second largest city, Lahore, near the Pakistan-India border.

March 15 - A bomb attack at an Italian restaurant in Islamabad, a favourite hangout for foreigners, kills a Turkish woman and wounds several others, including four FBI agents.
Aug. 19 - Suspected suicide bomber kills 23 in compound of hospital in Dera Ismail Khan in the NWFP, southwest of Islamabad, as Shi'ite Muslims protest a leader's killing.

Aug. 21 - Two suicide bombers blow themselves up outside the main defence industry complex in Wah, 30 km (18 miles) northwest of Islamabad. Nearly 50 people are killed and about 70 wounded.

Sept. 20 - Suicide truck bomb attack blamed on Islamist militants kills 55 people, destroys Marriott hotel in Islamabad.

Dec. 5 - A car bomb kills at least 20 people and wounds scores in Peshawar, capital of NWFP.

Dec. 28 - At least 30 people are killed in a suicide car bomb blast at a polling station near Buner, in the NWFP, during a by-election for a provincial assembly.

Feb. 5, 2009 - At least 24 people are killed in a suspected suicide bombing near Shi'ite mosque in Dera Ghazi Khan, central Pakistan.

Feb. 20 - Suicide bomber kills 27 people and wounds 65 in an attack on a funeral procession for a Shi'ite Muslim killed a day earlier in Dera Ismail Khan.

March 3 - Gunmen attack a bus carrying Sri Lanka's cricket team outside a Lahore stadium, killing seven people, including six policemen, and wounding six of the cricketers and a British coach.

March 7 - Eight Pakistani police and soldiers are killed in a booby-trapped car bomb attack on a police van on the outskirts of the northwestern city of Peshawar. 
March 16 - A bomb explodes near a bus stop in Rawalpindi, killing seven people.

March 27 - A suicide bomber kills 37 people when he blows himself up in a crowded Pakistani mosque near the Afghan border. Among the dead are 14 policemen and paramilitary soldiers.

March 30 - Militants armed with guns and grenades storm a police training centre in Lahore.


----------



## RabzonKhan

While our rulers are sleeping like the grizzly bears, the evil Taliban/AQ cancer is spreading rapidly in our country. 


*TTP bans women shopping in Batkhela* 

Monday, March 30, 2009
by Our correspondent

*BATKHELA: The Malakand chapter of the outlawed Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) banned the movement and shopping by the womenfolk in the main bazaars of Dargai and Batkhela on Sunday.*

Sources said that the shopkeepers in the markets had received threatening letters from the TTP, warning them to stop the women from visiting their shops. Those who dont comply with the TTP directives should be prepared to face consequences, letters warned.

*It was learnt that those women, who were going out alone without their male family members to the markets for shopping, had also been warned. However, some of the shopkeepers in Super Market, Bara Market, Sitara Market, Abaseen Market, Waqar Market, Waqas Market and other shopping markets have already notified womenfolk not to visit the shop without their male family members. *

*The letters also warned the CD and music shops owners to stop their business immediately, adding that they were spreading obscenity among the youth of the area.*

Sources said that TTP also warned the medical superintendent headquarters hospital Batkhela to appoint male and lady medical technicians in emergency and Ultrasound wards forthwith which had been longstanding demand of the patients.

*The letters also warned Family Planning centres to close up their office in the area. It may be added that a market in Thana bazaar was blown up few days back where women used to go shopping.*


----------



## niaz

The reason why put a lot of blame on Zia and Hamid Gul along with Hamid Mir of Geo TV for what is wrong in Pakistan today is said a far better way by Ifran Hussein.

IMO media in Pakistan needs reining in. Terrorists are being glorified and not condemned as they should be. Only those views are presented which are acceptable to anchors and majority of the anchors are extremists sympathizers. Media has lost the differentiation between what is in the interest of the Pakistan state and what is not. Irfan Hussein, being a journalist himself has shied away from naming names.




Zias revenge By Irfan Husain 
Saturday, 28 Mar, 2009 | 01:53 AM PST Many talking heads are allowed to get away with espousing extreme viewpoints - File photo. ON my all-too-brief visit back to Pakistan, I have been flipping local channels to catch up on events. I have found new ones to watch, although not necessarily for any length of time, given the generally low quality of the fare on offer.

The other evening, I caught a panel discussion featuring a gentleman who used to be in the foreign service, together with a couple of other talking heads. The discussion was about last Novembers lethal terrorist attacks in Mumbai. When I switched on my TV, the gentleman was confidently asserting that the knowledge of downtown Mumbai the terrorists seemed to possess made it clear that they could not have been Pakistanis. From this shaky theory, he leaped to the conclusion that they must have been Indians who had been trained in their country, and then brought to Pakistan before being put on a boat that took them to Mumbai.

I had scarcely managed to digest this brilliant argument before another panellist, a senior lawyer, chipped in with his stunning contribution. According to him, the killers could not possibly have been Pakistanis because had they been, they would not have attacked Mumbai, but would have gone for Delhis Red Fort. 'Why would young Muslims from Pakistan be interested in Mumbai?' he demanded. 'They dont know the language there, and surely they would not have gone there to ogle Bollywood actresses.' Both expressed their outrage that our government had accepted that the attacks had been launched from Pakistan.

In one discussion on minorities, a Pakistani Sikh guest told the audience how he had once been forbidden by a local maulvi from dangling his feet in a stream as Muslims downstream might use the water to perform their ablutions before they prayed. He also complained that he was not served tea at roadside dhabas because other customers might object to drinking from cups that had been used by a non-Muslim. An angry maulvi on the panel tried to reassure the poor Sikh that Islam enjoined its followers to treat minorities well.

On another evening, I caught a bit of a solo discourse by a gent who thundered: 'Allahs curse be on those who criticise Pakistan! I want to tell all Pakistanis that before long, their current trials will be over, and we will soon re-conquer India!'


During such surreal discussions, many anchors fail to challenge the outlandish views being expressed by their guests, or ask them to produce evidence for their assertions. On the contrary, they are invited to explore their bizarre notions at length. 

I have begun to realise the extent to which our media has become an active player in Pakistani politics and society. During the recent movement to restore the chief justice, millions of viewers across the country were mesmerised by the sight of the black-coated lawyers poised to take on the power of the state.

The problem with this kind of in-your-face TV journalism is that moving the camera into the action makes the crowds seem much bigger than they are. Also, in a competitive, pressured environment, there is little time to reflect on events and what they mean: the audience wants to know whats happening every minute of every day. And to offer opinions, there are armies of pundits waiting to get invited to TV studios to hold forth. Most of them are retired diplomats, generals, judges and civil servants who are happy to leave the tedium of their lives for the glare of publicity. Unpaid, and with no professional reputation to protect, many can (and do) get away with the most absurd views.

In most cases, we do not really know who is behind which channel. Judging from the extreme views being pushed on many of them, the source of funding takes on a slightly sinister overtone. For years, question marks have hung over several journalists, and whispers have done the rounds tying them to our ubiquitous intelligence agencies. Given the role of these organisations in Pakistani politics over the years, I would not be surprised to learn that they are financing some of the channels that have proliferated recently.

Another problem is to do with the qualifications of the anchors and hosts of the many talk shows on offer. Selected for their looks and fluency rather than for their knowledge and education, they are ill-equipped to challenge their loud and self-confident panellists. When somebody voices an opinion as a fact, the anchors let him get away with it because they just do not know any better.

My personal theory is that their lack of a grounding in politics, economics and current affairs is a direct result of the poor education they have received. Without wishing to be lofty or patronising, I can safely point to the poisonous brainwashing an entire generation has been subjected to during the Zia era. Already reeling from Bhuttos nationalisation of education, millions of Pakistani children then had years of religious studies rammed down their throats by Zia. This was supplemented by reactionary propaganda aired by state television and radio. In those days, there were no private channels to break this monopoly of the airwaves.

The current generation of Pakistanis reaching positions of authority and influence is the product of this brainwashing. Of course many have escaped its worst effects, but unquestionably, public discourse in Pakistan has moved to the right, and we now wear religion on our sleeves to a greater extent than ever before. Secularism is now a label few are willing to accept, even though many privately agree that its the only way Pakistan can rejoin the rest of the world. 

When private channels first began operating in Pakistans stultified environment, I had hoped it would be a liberating force, opening a window to the world for millions of Pakistanis. In reality, it has worked to serve the opposite end by reinforcing existing prejudices, rather than challenging them. Owners of channels have their own concealed agendas, and poorly educated producers and hosts do little to separate opinions from facts.

irfan.husain@gmail.com

DAWN.COM | Columnists | Zias-revenge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbutt

*Dozens militants arrested in Khyber Agency*

PESHAWAR: Security forces arrested dozens of militants from different parts of Khyber Agency and seized a cache of arms, and drugs from their possession.

Briefing the media here on Monday, Political Agent Tariq Hayat and FC Sector Command Brigadier Fayaz said that a large quantity of arms and ammunition was recovered from various parts of agency during operation. 

*They said that the seized arms include 82 MM Mortar, two LPG, six Kalashnikovs, two guns, three rocket launchers, two 127 AA machineguns and* *two Indian made barrels*.

Dozens of extremists were also arrested during the operation, they said.

Dozens militants arrested in Khyber Agency - GEO.tv


----------



## sergente rehan

all this only shows that indian are fully involved in all terrorists acts against Pakistan!


----------



## niaz

I liked this article published in the News of today, because it highlights a new approach to counter terrorism in Pakistan.




Counter-terrorism through the civil service 



Tuesday, March 31, 2009
Mosharraf Zaidi

The attack on the Lahore police training facility yesterday, which as of the time of this article's writing had not ended, should wake Pakistan up. There is an existential monster that Pakistanis are unable to acknowledge because of the weakness of their Muslim faith. This weakness is exacerbated by the average Pakistani Muslim's dependence on unholy mullahs whose money-ing by General Zia, radical Saudis, and the joint efforts of the CIA and the ISI is now proving to be the single gravest threat to the sustainability of Pakistan as an operational entity. 

The ostrich-like reaction to terrorism is driven by the average Pakistani's inability to debate the mullah, and an unwillingness to invest the effort and time required to tame that mullah. Abandoned and let loose by the "shurafa" that once were able to tame the mullah, and to speak his language, the mullah's new master--the comfort of Land Cruisers and bottled water--has no scruples. 

In the long run, Pakistan cannot be saved until Pakistan's Muslims take back the mosque. This is not a call to start performing qawwalis in mosques. The faux religiosity of hashish-smoking rock-and-rollers pretending to be holier than thou is as much of a scam as the faux religiosity of mullahs insisting that they are the gatekeepers of Paradise. You cannot win the culture wars against orthodoxy with pseudo-Sufism, any more than the Dixie Chicks can win the culture wars against Mike Huckabee and the righteous American right. You can however beat the orthodoxy with the language of faith. There is, quite simply, no basis in Sharia for any of the violence that has been spawned, financed and executed by the monsters that the world's best intelligence agencies--whatever country they may be from--helped incubate. To expect those same agencies to somehow know how to conquer a monster to which they are beholden is ridiculous. 

But how are Pakistan's Muslims supposed to take back the mosque when they are scared of going to them? This is the twisted core objective of the terrorists, to completely monopolise religion, and to use that space to pursue their real agenda. And what is their real agenda? 

Watching video of Sufi Mohammed make his way from Swat to Peshawar in a jeep marked with the number plate "TSNM - 1" was instructive. The spectacle was only marginally comical. It provided the strangest of insights into Pakistan. The TSNM just wants the piece of pie that it has watched young ACs, DCs, DCOs, SSPs, MNAs, MPAs, DPOs and, yes, even NGOs enjoy to the fullest. It wants the full fruits of state protocol. It wants the flashing lights at the head of the convoy. It wants that the road should clear and traffic should split, in a manner reminiscent of the Prophet Moses parting the River Nile by the grace and kind mercy of the Good Lord. The TSMN just wants the same goodies that the Brahmin bureaucrats, cops and politicians have enjoyed from the comfort of their air-conditioned offices and cars for a long, long time. So we should really call what has happened in Swat, for what it really is. It's the Brahminsation of the shudra mullah. And that explains the outrage of the wannabe-elite bureaucrats at Pakistan's deteriorating security situation. At its heart beats insecurity. The shudras are trying to take away their black Corollas, their multiple mobile phones, and their vast caches of cash, lying at the bottom of the rent-seeking pyramid. 

How do these merchants of fear and slaughter earn the legitimacy to demand and win such concessions, both from the people and from the state? 

Largely on the back of the illegitimacy of those that have been enjoying state privilege and protocol. It does not take a genius for a local mullah to point the finger and demonise a twenty-something assistant commissioner, who is more enamoured by his Blackberry than the problems his "subjects" face, never attends the mosque, except Fridays, and is so genuinely sure of himself that he can't look the common folk in the eye. It does not take much to delegitimise an MPA whose road scheme only benefits the village he is from, and the farmland that belongs to his father. It does not take much to delegitimise a police official who is seen to be corrupt and in cahoots with troublesome patwaris. The rot at the bottom is gently and carefully nurtured by the top of the local administrative structures in this country. 

Local administration is in fact a great example of the myopia that plagues Pakistan's bureaucrats. The real battle over decentralisation, tragically, is that retired one-time DCs and commissioners are so enamoured with their lifetimes of administrative failure that they want their heirs (both genetic and cadre-based) to retain magistracy powers. It is an unmitigated disgrace that crusty old retired bureaucrats somehow burrow their way into the right ear of political leaders to pursue the narrowest of personal agendas. 

The separation of magisterial powers from the administrative functions of the district coordination officer (DCO) is a cause of searing pain for the District Management Group (DMG). It is the one thing Gen Musharraf did that was truly intolerable for the DMG and their predecessor CSP cadres. The General's demolition job on the Constitution does not bother a strapping young DMG lad as much as the taking away of judicial powers that were once vested in the twenty-something boy. This self-centred ethos of the Pakistani civil service, personified by the DMG, but shared across all occupational groups, is ripping the heart out of the state's capacity to deal with the demonic attacks on this country's people, such as the one in Lahore yesterday. 

This is not to suggest that the bureaucracy is in any way not capable of doing its job. Quite the contrary, in fact. Even after the 1974 Bhutto reforms and their devastating effects on the perception of the civil services as a viable career option for Pakistan's best and brightest young people, civil servants tend to be tremendously resourceful individuals. Indeed, at the individual level, it is usually hard to find really mediocre people occupying really important civil-service positions. And perhaps that's just the problem. A Darwinian process of elimination pushes the best people to the top, or it flushes the best people right out of the system. Out of the system, trained civil servants end up serving the narrow interests of whichever donor is willing to pay them the most money. Within the system, the best civil servants spend 20 hours a day serving the strange and sometimes sordid needs of political masters who don't deserve to sit at the same table as some of their officers, to say nothing of ordering them around. By the time a capable, gold-plated, honest civil servant gets to a position where he can make a real difference, fatigue, cynicism and the competition for good officers between provinces, departments, ministries and the donors conspire to render them useful only in the narrow realm of administrative efficiency. 

As bad as Pakistan's bureaucracy has behaved over the years, the irony is that it is the last line of defence for this country. If the terrorists are able to demoralise, demonise and destabilise the civil service backbone of this country, there will be little but the courage of ordinary citizens standing in the way of the Taliban. While the Taliban will be devastated at discovering just how much the Pakistani people possess of that elusive thing we call courage, we should expect more of our political leaders and their leveraging of civil servants. 

President Asif Ali Zardari has once again fallen for his advisers' flights of fancy, proposing an 80,000-strong national force to counter terrorism. This is a divergent tactic that must stop. Pakistan doesn't need new structures. It needs the strengthening of structures that exist. There are, after all, capable and honest officers out there, from Azam Suleman Khan, to Tariq Khosa, to Suleman Ghani, to Fazalur Rehman, to Kaleem Imam. It is unbelievable that there aren't more of the same kind of civil servants out there. There are. Politicians need to stop playing games and start finding and investing in these officers. Time is running out.



The writer is an independent political economist Mosharraf Zaidi 
Counter-terrorism through the civil service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nihat

> *Major attacks in Pakistan since July 2007*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Following is a timeline of major attacks in Pakistan since July 2007
> 
> July 15, 2007: Suicide attacks kill at least 47 people in northwest Pakistan, including 26 at a police recruitment centre
> 
> July 19, 2007: Three suicide attacks kill more than 50 people. The deadliest attack targets Chinese workers in southwestern Pakistan, but kills only locals
> 
> October 18, 2007: Bomb attacks targeting two-time former premier Benazir Bhutto kill at least 139 people in Karachi, just hours after she returns to Pakistan for the first time in eight years. She survives unhurt
> 
> December 21, 2007: At least 50 are killed in an attack on a mosque in the northwest of the country
> 
> December 27: A gun and suicide bomb attack kills Benazir Bhutto and nearly two dozen of her supporters as she leaves a campaign rally in Rawalpindi. The interior ministry later says another 58 people died in a wave of unrest triggered by the former premier's assassination
> 
> February 16, 2008: Suicide car bomber strikes a rally by the Pakistan Peoples Party in the tribal town of Parachinar, killing 37
> 
> February 29: A suicide bomber kills 44 people in Mingora, the main town in the troubled Swat valley, during the funeral of three policemen killed by a roadside bomb earlier in the day
> 
> March 2, 2008: Suicide bomber kills 43 at a meeting of anti-Taliban tribal elders in the northwestern district of Darra Adam Khel
> 
> March 10, 2008: Suicide attackers detonate two huge truck bombs in Lahore, killing 26 people and partly demolishing the Federal Investigation Agency building in the city
> 
> July 6, 2008: Suicide bomber kills 15 people in an attack on police in Islamabad during a rally to mark the anniversary of an army raid on Lal Masjid
> 
> August 21, 2008: Twin suicide attacks kill at least 57 people outside Pakistan's main arms factory in Wah, near Islamabad
> 
> September 6, 2008: Suicide bomber kills 33 people at a security checkpoint near Peshawar
> 
> September 20, 2008: At least 60 people were killed when a suicide attacker rammed a massive truck bomb into the gates of the Marriott Hotel in Islamabad
> 
> October 10, 2008: A suicide bomber blows himself up at a meeting of anti-Taliban tribal leaders in Orakzai, killing at least 40 people
> 
> December 5, 2008: At least 27 people are killed and dozens injured when two bomb blasts struck crowded markets in northwest Pakistan
> 
> December 28, 2008: At least 41 people are killed in a bomb blast at a polling station in the town of Buner on the edge of the Swat valley
> 
> February 5, 2009: At least 35 people are killed when a suspected suicide bombing hits a crowd of Shia worshippers outside a mosque in Dera Ghazi Khan
> 
> February 20, 2009: Thirty people are killed in a suicide bombing at a funeral procession for an assassinated local Shia Muslim leader in Dera Ismail Khan
> 
> March 3, 2009: Gunmen mount a brazen, coordinated attack on Sri Lanka's touring cricket team in Lahore, killing eight people as well as wounding seven players and a coach
> 
> March 7, 2009: Eight policemen and soldiers killed in a booby-trapped car bomb attack on a police van on the outskirts Peshawar
> 
> March 16, 2009: A bomb explodes near a bus stop in Rawalpindi, killing seven people
> 
> March 27, 2009: A suicide bomber attacks a packed mosque in the northwestern town of Jamrud at prayer time, killing around 50 people and wounding dozens more
> 
> March 30, 2009: Gunmen storm a police training compound at Manawan, near Lahore, unleashing a fierce battle with security forces. agencies



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: At last, Pakistan zeroes in on Baitullah Mehsud*

April 01, 2009

After a successful operation at Manawan, Pakistani security forces cleared out the terrorists, capturing five terrorists alive, who will no doubt prove useful in the investigations that follow. The interior adviser, Mr Rehman Malik, has named Baitullah Mehsud, amir of the Tehreek-e Taliban Pakistan, (TTP) as the planner and executioner of the terrorist operation, *although the speculative reference to a foreign hand stays on the table to be on the safe side. Mehsud has claimed responsibility for the Manawan attack, and threatened to carry out similar operations in the future. The fact is that Pakistans enemy number one is the TTP, which commands the chaos-making activities of the Taliban in the tribal areas and Swat and is now expanding its activity to Punjab and the southern region, including Karachi.*

A measure of confusion has thus been removed and Pakistan will now be more determined to act in an organised manner against the spread of terrorist activity in the country. The United States too has only recently recognised that TTP is a part of the Al Qaeda and Taliban threat by putting a price on Baitullah Mehsuds head. Earlier, it made a distinction between Afghan Taliban and Pakistani Taliban and complained that Pakistan was concentrating on the latter while winking at (or even helping in) the terrorist activity of the former in Afghanistan. *What Pakistan has to do now is to complete the mental revision on some aspects of terrorism to bring cohesion to its anti-terrorist response.*

*Talking to the TV channels on Monday, Brigadier (Retd) Mehmood Shah, an expert on terrorism in the tribal areas, said clearly that the official Pakistani mind was still reluctant to connect the TTP and the countrys various jihadi organisations with Al Qaeda, and thus gave itself room to speculate about such matters as terrorist funding through which it usually arrived at the guesstimate about the foreign hand which usually implies India and even the United States. For good measure, at times even Israel is named by experts on TV, adding to more confusion than objective analysis.* This in turn has resulted in the local authorities ignoring warnings that a terrorist attack is imminent, as happened twice in one month in Lahore, in respect of the attacks on the Sri Lankan cricket team and the raid at Manawan. In the first attack, the TTP had only to plant the information that the terrorists were going to come from India.

A misanalysis of the source of terrorism has led to misunderstandings between Pakistan and the West which, led by the United States, is now expressing doubts about the handling of the situation by the ISI. From the US Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, Admiral Mike Mullen, down to the CENTCOM chief General Petraeus and Secretary of Defence Robert Gates, all have now expressed fears that the ISI could actually be supporting the Afghan Taliban in their terrorist attacks into Afghanistan. The trend, allegedly based on telephonic intercepts, actually began under the Bush Administration when, during President Asif Ali Zardaris visit to Washington, the complaint was made to the Pakistani delegation.

*Pakistans military strategy is based on its threat perception from India, both from the eastern as well as the western border of the country. This perception compels Pakistan to look at the ongoing developments in Afghanistan as being against its national interest. Therefore there is need on both sides to make revisions and adjustments in the anti-terrorist strategy, failing which there will be adverse consequences for the region. On the other hand, Pakistan needs to realise that a regional consensus developing among Pakistans neighbours is bound to isolate and harm it in the coming days if it does not revisit its strategy and make adjustments.*

*The foremost threat is internal and it comes directly from the Taliban-Al Qaeda combine, as proved by the incident at Manawan. The Pakistani mind should now be concentrated on the removal of this internal threat.* Crucial international economic assistance to Pakistan is growing in these days of global crisis in the anticipation that a common regional approach to terrorism will be evolved that will include Pakistan. Hopefully Pakistan will steer skilfully through this process to preserve its self-interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Talibanisation of Pakistan* 

By Dr Tariq Rahman 
Thursday, 02 Apr, 2009

*WHEN I wrote these lines a police training school in Lahore was under attack by armed men. Mayhem had broken out, people were killed, while many had to be taken to hospital to be treated for injuries. *

*On the same day, there were press reports of a militant ban on women going shopping in parts of Swat and of warnings to close down CD shops. A few days earlier, a huge explosion in a Jamrud mosque killed and injured more than 200 people. There is panic in the air, even though we have become inured to gory sights.*

*After the peace arrangement, Swat does not really appear as part of the Pakistani state. It has passed into the hands of the Taliban. It is, to all intents and purposes, a Taliban state and this hard reality should sink into the minds of our ruling elite.*

*First, the Nizam-i-Adl Ordinance (not yet promulgated) is meant to operate in Swat and not the rest of the country. The way Sharia will be interpreted will depend entirely on the power of the interpreter. The interpreters will be the Taliban and their supporters. This means that a part of Pakistan has been virtually detached from the rest of the country and handed over to those responsible for terrorising this area in the past.*

*Secondly, as pointed out by former caretaker interior minister Lt Gen Hamid Nawaz, the creation of a legal system different from that in the rest of the country will encourage hard-line elements in Hazara Division and the Seraiki region to demand such a parallel system. If this turns out to be the case, then we are headed for balkanisation or the Talibanisation of Pakistan. *

Thirdly, the qazi courts, as they are seen to be functioning at present, will not introduce the Islamic system of justice as it existed before colonialism. There were several local systems of jurisprudence in different Islamic countries much before. The system which is presently envisaged threatens to render hundreds of lawyers jobless and it is not clear how the laws will be interpreted. The fear is that the rough-and-ready justice administered by these courts will not be justice at all. *The reality in Swat is that everyone is afraid of the Taliban. There is peace but at the cost of accepting the militants domination. This is more of a defeat than a truce  and it is the state of Pakistan which has been defeated.*

*The cost of this defeat is heavy. According to a letter sent by several peace groups, including the Pashtun Peace Forum, to UN chief Ban Ki-moon about 700,000 people have been internally displaced and are leading miserable lives. Moreover, if one talks to these people they express their resentment against both the Taliban and the army. They complain that the army did not save them from the militants even when it was possible to do so. The army denies this charge but the public perception is that the army either played it safe or was not capable of combating the militants.*

Some people, and not just American officials, point to the armys romance with the jihadis since the time Pakistan fought Americas proxy war against the Soviet Union. *Although Gen Musharraf withdrew support for the Taliban in Afghanistan soon after 9/11, journalists like Ahmed Rashid kept pointing out that there were Taliban camps in Quetta. The argument is that old policies are either carried out by individuals in their private capacity, or, at least at some level, are not reversed.*

I have no inside information about this but it is clear that there is much confusion when groups that claim to operate in the name of the sacred are attacked by our soldiers. Surely years of state radio, television, school textbooks and public speeches using the name of Islam have caused people to see the Islamic idiom as something quite normal  and, of course, the Taliban use this idiom. It is altogether a separate matter that the Talibans usage of it is different from how ordinary people perceive it.

Ordinary people are not at all clear about what the implementation of the Sharia would entail. They think it would bring them the justice they have always sought but never obtained. They think they will finally find the food they have always craved but never eaten. They think there will be electricity in their homes, water in their taps, schools for their children, and no bribery or humiliation in their daily lives. In short, ordinary folk desire justice, good governance and peace. They want to live without having to face the danger of being blown to smithereens by a suicide bomber.

*What the militants will give them is a dictatorship of the most barbaric kind. Excesses are always committed by ideological rulers such as the Stalinists in the Soviet Union and the Iranian Revolutionary Guards in Iran. But they will be more than matched by the cruel and mindless barbarity of the Taliban. We saw this in Afghanistan when it . Slowly, they are nibbling at parts of our country. This is a situation of our own making. And we have our own unwise, narrow policies to blame. This being the caswas under their rule. We are gullible and the militants take advantage of our gullibilitye, we are the ones who should be finding a solution. A durable solution can only be found when we acknowledge our past mistakes, clean up the Augean stables inherited by the state, take our citizens on board and call the war on militancy our war and then fight it single-mindedly, all the while helping the internally displaced. *

*The events which we are witnessing are reminiscent of the break-up of the Mughal empire. A number of states emerged then until the British created a centralised Indian empire. A number of states are emerging now. But the British gave us education, science, a legal system, canals, roads, railways and the postal service. What the Taliban will give us is anyones guess! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*EDITORIAL: Logic of drone attacks*

April 03, 2009

*A US drone attack in Orakzai agency has killed 12 recruits of the Tehreek-e Taliban Pakistan (TTP) of Baitullah Mehsud, including one local leader. An Arab too has been killed while the family of the man providing them haven, Maulana Gul Nazir, was the only collateral damage. *The press links the US attack to Baitullah Mehsuds challenge that he was going to attack Washington again. *The drones target was Hakimullah Mehsud, Baitullahs close contact and local commander of the TTP training centre.*

*Since the media in Pakistan is formally against the drone attacks, efforts were made on several TV channels on Wednesday night to get the anti-drone stance of the public confirmed. But all Pashtun reporters covering Orakzai refused to give the drones a blanket stamp of disapproval. Asked why Orakzai was attacked if it was not geographically linked to Afghanistan, the answer was: it was attacked because it had become a stronghold of the TTP and foreign terrorists since the last one year and was clearly seen as a threat by the Americans as a training resource for those who attacked across the Durand Line.*

*This meant that since one year Orakzai has been open as a possible stronghold of the terrorists while the media has been concentrating on Swat, Bajaur and Mohmand as the region of TTP challenge where the Pakistan army is supposed to be taking action. It was discovered that the local Orakzai population had given in after the slaughter of their anti-TTP jirga last year did not evoke much response from the army or the state of Pakistan. Added to the TTP dominance of Kurram Agency, a whole swath of territory in the tribal areas was now ruled by Baitullah Mehsud. Orakzai, where the terrorists plied special vehicles stolen from NATO supply caravans in Khyber, was the base from where TTP commanded the NWFP city of Hangu where the Shia are made to live like a hunted minority.*

*When asked if the drone attack in Orakzai will provoke the local population into becoming anti-American, the Pashtun reporters told the TV channels that unless collateral damage became widespread enough to include the local population, there was no chance of an anti-American feeling. They said that the population was completely under the despotic rule of the TTP and would actually want the drone attacks to continue to lessen the severity of TTP control on them. Had Pakistan any sovereignty left to counteract the TTP, the local population would have fought against the terrorists.*

*This evidence weakens the argument we have heard advanced against the American drone attacks. A Peshawar-based NGO has come under pressure from the authorities and the media for discovering exactly what was revealed by the TV reporters on Wednesday night. The Aryana Institute for Regional Research and Advocacy (AIRRA) published an article recently (The News, March 5, 2009) which stated that its teams visited Wana (South Waziristan), Ladda (South Waziristan), Miranshah (North Waziristan), Razmak (North Waziristan) and Parachinar (Kurram Agency) and found that the victim population was not opposed to drone attacks.*

*The AIRRA teams handed out 650 structured questionnaires to people in the above areas. The 550 respondents  100 declined to answer  were from professions related to business, education, health and transport. The following were some of questions and responses of the people of FATA. 1) Do you see drone attacks bringing about fear and terror in the common people? (Yes 45%, No 55%). 2) Do you think the drones are accurate in their strikes? (Yes 52%, No 48%). 3) Do you think anti-American feelings in the area increased due to drone attacks recently? (Yes 42%, No 58%). 4) Should the Pakistani military carry out targeted strikes at the militant organisations? (Yes 70%, No 30%). 5) Do the militant organisations get damaged due to drone attacks? (Yes 60%, No 40%).*

*One thing is certain: the local population is against the TTP and doesnt mind too much if the Americans take it out in the absence of an adequate Pakistani response. The Pakistani stance that its sovereignty is being violated by the drones is weakened by the day by the very clear loss of Pakistans sovereign territory to the TTP and the inability of the state of Pakistan to either recapture it or come to the rescue of the local population.* The external argument that this lost territory brings the world under real threat of terrorist attacks through the local and foreign terrorists also gains strength *as Baitullah Mehsud extends his violence-based emirate to Punjab and Sindh in the coming days.*


----------



## S-2

*"A Peshawar-based NGO has come under pressure from the authorities and the media for discovering exactly what was revealed by the TV reporters on Wednesday night."*

Well we certainly know that by the reaction to AIRRA's survey at this board. Damn near universal condemnation.

Point taken, though. Where AIRRA's survey matters most, most other Pakistanis really don't care. They've got a different agenda than those under open assault by the militants. Always, ALWAYS condemn the Americans and their drones.

Remember always the nat'l drumbeat is the only accepted message.

Nothing in your editorials that I haven't been getting routinely slammed for saying since I arrived here again in late October.

Move your army west and fight for your lives, please?

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

5 children amid 17 civilians killed in Miranshah suicide attack - GEO.tv

*5 children amid 17 civilians killed in Miranshah suicide attack*

MIRANSHAH: At least 17 civilians including five children were killed in a suicide attempt on the security forces at the Headquarters of North Waziristan here.

Sources said that Pakistan army convoy was on way from Bannu to Miranshah, when a suicide bomber attempted to ram his explosive-laden vehicle with the convoy, but the FC alert gunmen preventing the attack on convoy blew it up by firing, which unfortunately resulted in the death of 17 civilians including five children, while several were injured, as the spot of incident was crowded with people at that time besides the children were returning from the schools. 

Following the blast, Miranshah Bazaar was shut down, while the security forces have besieged the area.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: Listen to Mr Hoti!* 

April 04, 2009

*Speaking at the National School of Public Policy in Peshawar on Thursday, Chief Minister NWFP Mr Ameer Haider Hoti said that the NWFP is at war, and governance of the province is becoming difficult. He pleaded lack of money in this very unequal war against the Taliban whose chief in South Waziristan has more funds at his disposal and pays his warriors more than Mr Hoti does his khasadars. Although the province has perennially quarrelled over royalties for its resources*, Mr Hoti hopes to get the attention of Islamabad when he points to his plans to strengthen the police force, which is facing lack of infrastructure, modern training and equipment.

*Those who say its not our war and advise pursuit of honour on an empty stomach should listen to a chief minister who might resign one of these days and plunge the country into yet another crisis. The people who had voted strongly for his party, the ANP, are fighting a war for the survival and existence of the whole country, and if they are not helped in time we might as well say goodbye to the Pakistan of our dreams and accept to live in hell. Mr Hoti said, FATA-like conditions are slowly developing in other parts of the country after starting in the settled districts of the province. There is a need for the other three provinces, in collaboration with the federal government, to help us because ignoring these conditions today could cause severe problems tomorrow.*

Mr Hoti admits that his settled districts like Hangu and Dera Ismail Khan have fallen to the terrorists, and Peshawar can be taken any day if Baitullah Mehsud so wishes, because the people cant take the pain any more of waiting for the state to appear on the horizon and succour them. 

Consider this. The Bab-e Pakistan, the anti-India monument of hate coming up in Lahore, has soaked up Rs 2.5 billion so far. But *Mr Hoti has no money to give to all the people who have suffered casualties and lost their homes under the murderous juggernaut of the Taliban. His warnings should be heeded: what he cant stop in his province is soon coming to Lahore and Karachi. *


----------



## RabzonKhan

*analysis: Targeting Lahore* 

Abbas Rashid 
April 04, 2009

*The attack on a police training centre in Manawan by 10 well-armed terrorists was the second of its kind in Lahore in the month of March. At the beginning of the month, the Sri Lankan cricket team was similarly targeted. It was also the third attack on a security establishment in the city. The earlier two were suicide attacks on the FIA building and the Navy War College in March 2008.*

There is a reading of the attack that attaches significance to the proximity of the training centre with the Indian border, suggesting that raising tensions on this border could be a possible motivation for the attackers. While that cannot be ruled out, *Lahore has been a target for the terrorists because demoralising this city, viewed as a cultural centre and extolled for its carefree and liberal ways, promises obvious dividends.*

The number of casualties from the attack was considerably smaller than estimated at the time the siege began. And the result was not the demoralisation the terrorists sought. *It was outrage and defiance on the part of the citizens who kept on shouting encouragement to the security forces that converged on the site.*

*Apart from the fact that there were remarkable acts of courage that need to be acknowledged, there appears to have been a relatively greater level of coordination between the polices Elite Force and the Rangers as well as army personnel to bring the siege to an end.*

*At one level, the action underscores the need for such coordination to be institutionalised. It also points to the broader issue that effective counter-terrorism has to be led by police and intelligence equipped and trained for the enterprise, with the army providing the necessary support.*

There is, of course, the other issue of why the training centre was not adequately guarded, considering that the police has been targeted and such centres attacked on a number of occasions in the NWFP as well as Punjab. This is not a security lapse. It is part of our longstanding security framework that admits to a degree of seriousness only when it comes to VVIP security detail, regardless of which government is in power.

*What is increasingly clear is that the old ways do not work anymore. The threat is no longer limited to FATA or the NWFP, and ideally we should have woken up when the terrorists began to acquire increasing traction in that area. Instead, President Musharraf, looking to MMA support for his continuation in office, concluded in 2005 a peace with Baitullah Mehsud. It turned out to be less a peace and more an absence of war till it suited the latter.*

*Instead of being wiser after that experience, we have now concluded another peace with Sufi Muhammad. In both cases, peace has served to strengthen those actively seeking to undermine the Pakistani state and oppress the people using the cover of sharia law.*

*This is not about religion, it is about power. Baitullah Mehsud has claimed responsibility for the Manawan attack to ensure that there is no confusion as to the source of the terror. And Sufi Muhammad, having consolidated his gains in Swat, has apparently decided to target Dir.* It is instructive that an elected representative from Swat cannot go back to his electorate because his safety cannot be guaranteed  according to the man himself on a TV talk show this week. On the same programme, Samar Minallah spoke about teenaged old girl being whipped days earlier in line with the imperatives of Taliban justice.

*Ms Minallahs point was simple: whatever our constraints, if we are abandoning the people of Swat to the Taliban, let us at least admit that we have lost there. Only when we come to terms with what has happened can we determine an appropriate course of action for the future.*

Meanwhile, a US drone strike in Orakzai Agency has killed twelve people, reportedly associates of Baitullah Mehsud. It was for the first time that such an attack was carried out in Orakzai. If it has become a stronghold of the Tehreek-e Taliban, it is likely that drone attacks will increase. But for the US to expand the arena of such attacks to include Orakzai is ominous given that the agency does not share a border with Afghanistan.

*Once again, this development underscores the need for an effective strategy on the part of Pakistan to counter the militants itself and rescue its citizens from becoming collateral damage in drone attacks or victims of the militants oppression.*

This paper cited a survey in yesterdays editorial (Logic of drone attacks) that puts matters in perspective. The Aryana Institute for Regional Research and Advocacy (AIRRA) carried out a survey in a number of agencies and the responses conveyed close to evenly split opinion on questions pertaining to drone attacks accuracy, effectiveness and rise in anti-American feelings in the area.

*But on the question of whether the Pakistan military should carry out targeted strikes against militant organisations, nearly three-quarters of the respondents were reported as answering in the affirmative. Clearly, the people in these areas want to be relieved of the oppression of the militants and they want the government to meet its obligation by re-establishing its writ in these areas.*

*The new US administration has announced a substantial package of development and military aid in order to bolster Pakistans effort to confront the military threat. This can help, but the real issue is whether we are willing to concentrate our resources on the battle at hand.*

Here, the regional approach favoured by the Obama administration could make a significant difference, particularly if India could be persuaded to move towards a settlement of the Kashmir issue acceptable to the Kashmiris. This would allow the issue of Talibanisation to be viewed outside the context of the Pakistan-India rivalry and in light of the threat that it poses to the values of our society and the integrity of the state.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Lashes to lashes, dust to dust* 

*Don't shoot the messenger*

Sunday, April 05, 2009
Shandana Minhas

*If you expected better from the Taliban, you probably have a shaky grasp of recent history, or really any kind of history at all.* But that's all right because it's not your fault. If you have been raised and educated in Pakistan, your access to accurate information and ability to contextualize has probably been hamstrung by bad textbooks and worse teachers. *This is why you have internalized a tolerance to pseudo religious fascism, and why you still continue to wonder why Bangladesh stalked off in a huff all those years ago. *But do not fear, media is here!

Thanks to the media, the cell phone video of a 17-year-old girl being flogged has been beamed directly into every home in Pakistan. Thanks to the media, we know that we care. The sadistic and perverted spectacle has led to mass outrage. The Chief Justice has taken suo moto notice of the incident and demanded the girl be brought before him; whether she is or is not will be an accurate indicator of political will. Human rights activists are organizing protests. Ordinary people are asking how we got to where we are. The privileged are giving thanks for their privilege. 

Why we are moved by this image of wanton brutality towards a young girl and not as an injured police recruit dragged himself across a road is something I don't understand. Is it that we have not yet being desensitized to this particular vision of violence? *I think immediately of that stock footage of the Zia years, the black and white story of a half naked man being flogged by the moral police.*

*Perhaps people are protesting more passionately now because they finally realize their incompetent leaders' statements, rooted as ever in self-interest, will never mirror the intensity, or sincerity, of their own revulsion.* President Zardari's spokesman Farhatullah Babar said he was 'shocked' and had called for a report from the government and provincial administration. Will any commission appointed to probe the incident include his point man Rehman Malik? The interior affairs adviser had this to say: "We are investigating the matter. But sometimes anti-state elements make fake or artificial footage or images to bring disrepute to Pakistan." Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani pointed out that Islam teaches us to 'treat women politely', a statement I am sure was balm to the wounds of all those who feel the real problem with the Taliban is their fundamental lack of courtesy.

But there is an aspect to this story that is nudging me towards a closer look at our local media. I first saw the footage on a foreign news site. A writer for the Guardian said the video was passed on to him by a Pakistani filmmaker and activist who said "I have distributed this video because I feel people are in denial. They don't want to believe what is happening." Various other stories in the local and international press subsequently say the video is about a month old, citing 'sources who did not wish to be identified'. If local journalists knew about it, why wasn't it released earlier? How culpable is the broadcast media in contributing to this state of denial?

Those who remember when there was one news channels were very excited when the media genie was let out of the bottle. The fundamental imbalance between propaganda and news, we felt, would be rectified. The fledgling rose to the challenge, or tried to. Jousting about the judiciary, sermons on sovereignty, conferences on the constitution, rants on religion, countless hours of air time have been devoted supposedly to making us more self aware, less likely to suffers fools and exploitation gladly. But sadly most talking heads have proved to be as myopic and reactionary as most of the rest of us. And as I watch talk show hosts caught in a vicious ratings war backpedal furiously and condemn the movement they were advocating benign engagement with not too long ago, I must ask the question that has hopefully been haunting people other than me for some years now. *Ankhain hain ya button?*

Part of the reason this and previous governments were able to sell compromise with the loons currently running Swat to the wider population is because the Pakistani Taliban has had an image makeover, courtesy any number of commentators. From an extremist movement behind heinous attacks and punishments against anyone and everyone- suicide bombings, burning music and books, banning education, impeding access to healthcare, flogging women for leaving their homes, throwing acid on girls faces, public executions without trial, archive footage of most of which exists in digital libraries across the country- an effort has been made to market it as a romanticized movement of idealistic men with guns who fight injustice when the state doesn't and really just want to bring the world closer to God you know?

*Public perception of them has been muddied further by two consistent, irresponsible assertions by those commentators. One, that they are Pakistani first too and share with us a love for the vision and spirit behind our country and are also governed by the need and desire to preserve it. Really? If Clint Eastwood made a movie about the only land the Taliban feel allegiance to, it would be called No Country for Old Men, Young Women, Innocent Children, or Animals You Cant Eat.*

*The second is that somehow their barbarism is justified, their 'brand' of Islam prompted by America's war on terror. The Taliban existed before the drone attacks began. They existed before 9/11 happened. They were dismembering dissidents and hanging their bodies from lamp posts, assaulting girls during the capture of 'enemy territory' and carrying out the Balkan style ethnic cleansing of minorities in Afghanistan long before the word Predator entered our local lexicon. *

As for who created them, who funded them, who set them on the path that puts them in direct confrontation with just about everyone else, that is something that is good to know and pointless to dwell on. Good to know, because 'history is written by those who survive their past'. Pointless to dwell on, because wallowing serves a useful purpose only for buffalos. 

*Time now to answer the most pertinent question of all: how many Pakistanis does it take to change a light bulb? One hundred and seventy million and counting*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Swat Taliban enter Buner* 

By Ghulam Farooq 
April 06, 2009

*MINGORA: Around 100 armed Taliban entered Buner district from Swat on Sunday and were stationed at Gokand Dara, locals and officials said. *

The officials told Daily Times that when tribal elders heard that Taliban had entered Buner, a grand jirga was held in the office of the Buner district coordination officer to devise a strategy to tackle the Taliban. 

*The jirga decided that prompt action must be taken against the Taliban and called on the people of Buner to take up arms to evict them from the district. They gave the Taliban one day deadline to leave the district, warning that the residents would otherwise be compelled to take action against them.* 

The police and armed civilians took up positions at Bhangra area to stop the Taliban from moving further into the district. 

However, the Taliban said they meant no harm to the people of Buner, adding that they had come to make a peace deal with the people of Shal Bandai.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Troops kill 18 Taliban in Mohmand*

April 06, 2009

*PESHAWAR: Troops backed by helicopter gunships and jets killed at least 18 Taliban in Mohmand Agency, officials said on Sunday.*

The strikes launched on Saturday continued overnight. At least 18 Taliban were killed and 20 others wounded in a full-fledged military operation in Mohmand, a security official told AFP on condition of anonymity and another security official also confirmed the toll.

The militant death toll could not be confirmed independently as the area is sealed off under military operations.

We have also arrested two suspected militants and recovered five paramilitary soldiers who had been kidnapped by militants few days ago, the official said.

The official said troops had taken a compound used by the Taliban as their centre, forcing them to flee the area, and had also occupied the key heights on the hills ringing Anbar village. 

The Tribal Areas have been wracked by violence since Afghanistans Taliban regime was toppled by the 2001 US-led invasion. afp


----------



## jbond

PESHAWAR: Troops backed by helicopter gunships and jets killed at least 18 TALIBAN in Mohmand Agency, officials said on Sunday....

would it not be better to call them rebels..The word Taliban has its own meaning.STUDENTS i think..(not sure though).
Besides calling them Taliban somehow gives them part support of some people in pakistan who do not see them as opposed to the state of pakistan.
Aren we agreed that they are completely against the state of Pakistan??!!


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The real battle* 

Monday, April 06, 2009
Zafar Hilaly

*The prime minister never tires of reminding us that in Afghanistan and Swat the struggle that we face is all about winning the hearts and minds of the people. But the struggle is really about reclaiming minds and hearts from those claiming to be Muslims but who, for many Muslims, are the very antithesis of what they claim to be. One animal centre in the UK protested that associating animals with these detestable species of mammals was unfair.*

*As to how we should deal with those who subject those who do not share their version of the Sharia to lashes and beheadings, the answer is, take them on and defeat them.* Obviously, given the character of the enemy, the fight will be one in which no quarter is asked and none given. Soviet soldiers were skinned alive by Pushtun tribal women when captured. So they carried cyanide pills to commit suicide rather than undergo such a death. In retaliation, the Soviets took no prisoners, killing more than a million Afghans. Noticeably, the Taliban terrorists who attacked the Manawan Police Centre last week blew themselves up rather than face capture.

*The Taliban are the 21st centurys Mongols. Their mission too, like that of the 12th century Mongol hordes, is to destroy the culture, faith and way of life of their opponents, and to capture and kill them if they resist. But unlike the Mongols hordes they do not simply traverse the land like a swarm of locusts, instead they stay.* 

*The Taliban are counting on the fact that the peoples of the areas which presently constitute Pakistan will, when it comes to confronting invaders, surrender. The Taliban take heart from the fact, that though battle has not yet been joined in earnest, Pakistan has already surrendered in Swat and FATA. *

Extremism is a disease that has invaded the body politic of Pakistan; all echelons of government and the establishment carry visible scars of the infection and in some segments of society, such as the urban lower middle classes and the poor, it has become a contagion. *Among the leadership, too, and especially in the military, adherence to the Salafist version of Islam was and is worn as a badge of pride. In past regimes, like that of Zia-ul-Haq, it was an asset in winning promotion. Similarly, recruitment policies under the last two military dictators generally favoured religious types, notwithstanding Musharrafs sham liberalism. *

*The nursery of the extremism that has Pakistan in its grip today is some of the 18,000 or so madrasas scattered all over the country. Often funded by foreign Wahhabi charities, these madrasas are the recruiting centres of the Taliban and the several murderous Jaishes that have proliferated. Their political patrons like the JUI have seized every opportunity that incumbency provided to enhance their student intake while jealously shielding their curricula and teaching methods from government supervision and inspection. Such has been the success they have enjoyed, and so close are the links maintained with former madrasa students, that according to one unnamed intelligence source, quoted on a KTN News programme entitled 50 minutes hosted by Mr Manzoor Shaikh a few days ago, they have as many as 70,000 armed followers in Pakistans main population centres, awaiting the call to action. *

*There is virtually no other countervailing force but the military in Pakistan which can confront them. However, the military, including the intelligence agencies which fathered some of the Jaishes are loath to take them on or cleanse the madrasas of extremists. Even though, it seems, that the realisation is belatedly dawning on the military, at all levels, that their own lives are at stake, and so too Pakistans existence.* 

*The question that arises, however, is whether the penny has dropped too late in view of the traction extremism has gained in Pakistan and the disruption such a campaign will now cause and the lack of any certainty of success.* The fact that US unpopularity has never been greater, or the religious political parties more opposed to action against the Taliban, or the secular political leadership more discredited, suggests that it is. Besides, the bloodletting, chaos and turmoil that a civil war of this sort will unleash are almost certainly beyond the control of an unpopular and weak government. Indeed, some argue plausibly that it will lead the country to the very pass that we wish to avoid. Perhaps our leaders, like the Shah of Iran, have missed the boat. His much vaunted military, pampered and marvellously equipped as it was, deserted him when it came to the crunch. *In East Pakistan too, by the time resolute action was ordered, it was too late; the game, so too speak, was over. *

*The Taliban and their supporters know this and are banking on it. The truces and agreements they offer to postpone the inevitable confrontation work in their favour. They are biding their time till the situation ripens. The scenario in Pakistan today is like a Greek tragedy: we all know the end but are powerless to prevent it.*

The writer is a former ambassador.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Counter-terrorism in cities* 

Editorial
Wednesday, 08 Apr, 2009 

*ON the front line of the battle against militancy in Pakistans cities are the countrys policemen. But, beset by problems of poor training, inadequate resources and low morale, the police have been pummelled by the terrorists, and urban Pakistan has become exponentially more dangerous over the past few years. Now, the federal government has decided to form a special anti-terrorism force to curb terrorism and suicide bombings that have rocked Pakistans cities and towns. But will the plan work?* Not without a proper assessment of what ails the police force. Early on in Gen Musharrafs regime police reform became a mantra, and the push for change culminated in the Police Order 2002. Reform was proposed in four key areas: the police had to be thoroughly depoliticised; it needed full autonomy; strict, external accountability was required; and the resources at the disposal of the police had to be beefed up. *Unsurprisingly, the Musharraf regime got cold feet and by 2004 changes to the Police Order had killed off any chance of genuine reform. *More resources were admittedly thrown at the police, but the core problem remained: the age-old executive practice of using the police to quell political opposition continued unchecked.

*On the terrorism front, a report by the International Crisis Group last July found it hardly surprising than an under-staffed, ill-equipped, deeply politicised, and pervasively corrupt (police) force has failed to counter the growing extremist menace. Firstly, the police ranks have been penetrated by the very sectarian and jihadi groups they are tasked with containing.* Secondly, poor coordination at the inter-agency level hampers effective counter-terrorism efforts. As the ICG noted: In Punjab, for instance, the police maintain updated lists of sectarian activists with criminal records, but intelligence agencies only take action after a terror attack has occurred. *In January, the government did set up the National Counter Terrorism Authority, tasked with coordinating intelligence among the FIA, IB, ISI, etc., and appointed a former DG of the FIA as the NCTAs national coordinator. But a good idea on paper can only become a good idea in practice if the government shows real commitment to its success,* and the requisite urgency has been missing in the case of the NCTA. Clearly, something radical needs to be done to ready our police force to take on the militants. But success will only come if the plans are drawn up and executed by professionals with minimal political interference.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Taliban kill five in Buner*

Staff Report 
April 08, 2009

*BUNER: Taliban killed five people, including three policemen, in clashes with tribesmen and police, officials and witnesses said on Tuesday.*

Seeking anonymity, the officials said Assistant Sub-Inspector Afreen Khan, Head Constable Jehanzada and Constable Muhammad Akbar had a clash with the Taliban who crossed into Buner district from Swat.

Malakand Division Commissioner Syed Muhammad Javed has held talks with senior Taliban leaders, but they have refused to leave Buner, they said. 

Separately, unidentified men kidnapped a traffic police official at gunpoint from Green Chowk in Mingora and took him to an unidentified location, witnesses said. 

Meanwhile, scores of Taliban occupied the hostel of polytechnic college in Mingora. Taliban sources said students had been ordered to leave the hostel, as the Taliban wanted to stay there.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Taliban will soon capture Islamabad, says Mullah Nazeer*

April 09, 2009

*MINGORA: Pakistani Taliban commander Mullah Nazeer Ahmed said in an interview with Al Qaedas media arm, Al-Sahab, that the Taliban would soon capture Islamabad.

Pakistani Taliban factions had united and would take their war to the capital, he said.

The day is not far when Islamabad will be in the hands of the mujahideen.*

He accused the Pakistan Army of sending spies to facilitate US drone strikes against Al Qaeda and Taliban, and said Pakistani authorities were misleading the public by saying it was the United States carrying out the attacks.

All these attacks that have happened and are still happening are the work of Pakistan, he said, according to a transcript of the interview posted on Al-Sahabs website.

Alarmed by deteriorating security in Afghanistan, the United States has since last year stepped up drone strikes in Pakistan. Pakistan objects to the strikes, calling them a violation of its sovereignty.

Mullah Nazeer Ahmed also blamed the Pakistani militarys Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) agency for sowing divisions between factions, saying the ISI was the Talibans main enemy. reuters


----------



## RabzonKhan

*China asked Zardari to act against ETIM? *

Daily Times Monitor
April 09, 2009

*LONDON: China has called on Islamabad to take action against the East Turkestan Islamic Movement (ETIM), which it says may be plotting attacks into China from the Tribal Areas. 

In two meetings over recent months, senior Chinese officials have warned the Pakistani government about the threat. Chinese officials revealed details of the meetings to Mushahid Hussain, a former minister, during a visit to Central Asia. *

*They told me that the ETIM has its military headquarters in [the Tribal Areas] and is planning to attack China on the 60th anniversary celebration of the communist revolution in October, said Mushahid.* He said in February Meng Jianzhu, Chinas minister for public security, flew from Beijing to Shanghai to discuss the threat with Zardari during his visit to China. The minister met with him for 90 minutes to discuss this issue. In March, said Mushahid, Beijing dispatched a special envoy to Islamabad to discuss the alleged threat posed by the ETIM.


----------



## Bull

I would love to see how China react to terror attacks from Pakistani tribal areas. It might work well for China, with they being forced to join Pakistan in a joint fight against terrorists.


----------



## HAIDER

Check live on GEOTV.NET
All roads are closed...
GEO TV Live , Online Geo.Tv, Watch GeoTV News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

This is not an Incident, the firing was due to security guards firing on suspecious individuals around the centre, i repeat "No Incident has taken place". - Director General Rescue 1122 Dr. Rizwan Naseer (Dawn.com)

City Police Officer - This is not an attack, it was just vigilant guards letting of a few warning shots on suspecious individuals outside the training centre.


----------



## HAIDER

SSP Lahore clear the bug, just warning shots fired by guard to some suspicious intruder...Geo news made it spicy again. But people say its non stop firing in the area.


----------



## SurvivoR

Geo needs to lay off. These moroons only know how to air lies about national security situation and create panic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*VIEW: Getting real on terrorism* 

Ismail Khan
April 10, 2009

It is high time that we wake up to reality: militancy has to be dealt with as a whole; a piecemeal approach cannot deliver and in fact will allow this cancer to spread further in our society

There is increasing sternness in the voices emanating from our neighbouring countries about the presence of militant Islamist elements with our borders. These elements, it is argued, receive training and sanctuary in Pakistan and strike its neighbours at a time and place of their choosing. Some even continue to contend a direct state role in these episodes of terrorism.

*While the Pakistani state has acknowledged the presence of militants with transnational objectives  indeed this is no longer a hidden secret  Pakistani society at large continues to remain in denial about the repercussions their ambivalence to the militant threat may have for the country. *

*Pakistan risks nothing short of total isolation in due course should it remain unable to tame the militancy. And by militancy, one does not mean selective groups; there has to be a philosophical commitment against militancy of any kind to win this war. *

*The post-1980 security paradigm that saw jihadis as a state asset still lingers in the minds of our intelligentsia. Just as the world exaggerates the extent to which Pakistan is responsible for the woes in Afghanistan, Islamabad turns a blind eye to instances where Pakistani soil may have been used to hatch terrorist plots executed in Afghanistan. Similarly, the pulp patriotism that flourished after the Mumbai attacks in the Pakistani media though this was in response to Indian brinkmanship  still resonates with the people of Pakistan.*

Further, one of the premises for this inherently flawed framework was that all regional states excluding the targets, i.e. the Soviet Union and (later) India, would favour or be indifferent to the Pakistani strategy. *While that may have worked till 2001, the post-9/11 transformation has led even our staunchest allies to feel the heat, call upon us to reverse our outlook and dismantle the terrorists physical presence. *

*Two such examples are noteworthy. 

First, recently Iran approached Pakistan regarding the activities of Jundullah, a Sunni militant organisation that has been involved in several attacks in Irans Sistan-va-Baluchestan province.* The city of Saravan has been targeted repeatedly, including through a rare suicide bombing last year.

Pakistan has drawn a line between state support to Jundullah and the groups presence within its borders. In reply to Irans charges, Pakistans foreign ministry has stated that it would ensure that Pakistans soil is not used for attacks inside Iran. This assurance presumes that while Jundullah may be present in Pakistan, the state is in no way involved in such activities. This is much the same plea we were forced to make on Mumbai. 

While today the Iranians may be convinced of a lack of institutional support to Jundullah, our defence is based on very shaky rationale. *Ultimately, the argument from Iran (and India on Mumbai) is sure to be that Pakistan, even if not involved as a state, has become entirely incapable of dealing with these groups. This then could become grounds for a future UN resolution to justify some sort of breach of Pakistans sovereignty.*

*Then there is China, whose friendship with Pakistan ran greater than Himalayas and deeper than the Arabian Sea. Parallel to the emerging Sino-Soviet split during the Cold War, Chinas friendly relations with Pakistan were seen as a balance to Indian presence in the region.*

*Today, things are much different. With Sino-Indian rapprochement, both countries are beginning to see eye-to-eye on a number of issues. Interestingly, China on the one hand seems to be playing more of a balancing act between Pakistan and India, and on the other, is growing increasingly wary of a connection between Pakistani terrorism and unrest in its restive Xinjiang province.*

The prime concern at this point is the East Turkestan Islamic Movement (ETIM), an anti-China group, whose presence in Pakistan has been confirmed. So far, Pakistan has been receptive to Chinas concerns. The leader of EITM, Hasan Mahsum, was killed in an operation conducted by Pakistan Army in South Waziristan in October 2003. Additionally, the Red Mosque vigilantes attacks on Chinese massage parlours is also what triggered the controversial operation at Lal Masjid. Moreover, post-Mumbai, Pakistan was hesitant to take action against the Jamaat-ud Dawa until China distanced itself from vetoing the move in the Security Council to ban JuD.

Notwithstanding, Pakistans positive response to China (and for that matter its reassurance to Iran) is at best a fire fighting measure. 

*The Pakistani state and citizens must remain cognisant of two facts. 

First, no neighbour or global power is happy with terrorist organisations operating with relative immunity in Pakistan. *

*Second, the world is increasingly becoming wary of Pakistans tactics to separate good and bad militants. Pakistan is seen to be acting against the militants threatening it or the states it considers allies, but not against countries like India, the US and Afghanistan. Global patience is running out on such antics. *

*It is high time that we wake up to reality: militancy has to be dealt with as a whole; a piecemeal approach cannot deliver and in fact will allow this cancer to spread further in our society.* 

*The moment when the world declares Pakistan incapable and unwilling to deal with terrorism is not far. Make no mistake, even the staunchest of our allies will be on board at that time in forcing the issue to prevent militancy and terrorism from spreading across South Asia and beyond. Terrorism threatens everyone; there are no longer any takers for Pakistans nuanced outlook on the issue. *

The writer is a graduate student at Boston University

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009




----------



## Trooper

April 11, 2009

Quetta: As many as 10 loud blasts jolted Balochistan tehsil Kalat late on Friday while a security personnel received bullet injuries amid exchange of fire between security forces and militants, police sources reported.

According to police sources, ten explosions were heard in Kalat on Friday overnight while during the chaos a security man was injured but no loss of life was ascertained.

Police cordoned off the entire area after the incident sparked violence and left people in panic but no arrest was made, police sources added.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The high cost of surrender* 

By Irfan Husain 
Saturday, 11 Apr, 2009 

*IMAGINE that a neighbouring country had killed a leading Pakistani politician, blown up a popular hotel in the middle of Islamabad and killed thousands of security personnel and innocent civilians in a series of bombing raids. 

Imagine too that the enemys stated goal is nothing short of the capture of state power. Surely these acts would have constituted a declaration of war. *

*In this scenario, all political parties would have united to face this aggression. The media would have been full of patriotic songs and messages to urge the nation to support the government and the military in defending Pakistan. And above all, the armed forces would not have hesitated in playing their role.

Anybody suggesting a dialogue with the invader, or justifying the attack, would be denounced as a traitor and a defeatist. *

*So my question is why isnt all this happening now? True, the aggressors are mostly home-grown terrorists, but the damage they have been inflicting is just as lethal as any bombs dropped from the skies. Their acts must, under any definition, count as an open declaration of civil war. And yet, wide sections of public opinion and the media are sitting on the fence. Many leading politicians have yet to publicly denounce the Taliban as enemies of the state. And the army has yet to demonstrate that it is serious about fighting this war. *

Talking about the situation in Lahore last week, Aitzaz Ahsan came up with a unique solution. He cited an incident from Mughal history where the emperor had his elephant tethered to the ground to send out a signal to his forces that he would not retreat. His wavering army rallied to protect him and won the day. 

According to Aitzaz, this is what the president should do: instead of staying in his bunker in Islamabad, he should set up his office in Fata, as these are federally administered territories, and he is the symbol of the federation. Simultaneously, the chief minister of the NWFP should shift his office to Swat.

According to Aitzaz, the army would then be forced to protect them and move forces to the battle zone. 

*Aitzaz is an old friend, and I respect his intellect and his integrity. However, I pointed out a fatal flaw in his proposal: it presupposes that the army would want to take the fight to the Taliban and protect political leaders. Thus far, our armed forces have not shown that they take the extremist threat seriously. According to a recent article in Der Spiegel, the respected German daily:* 

*The (Pakistan) military avoids serious confrontation with the extremists. Many officers still do not see the Taliban as their enemy. Pakistans true enemy, in their view, is India Quite a few officers say that the fight against terrorism in the north-western part of the country is being forced upon them by the Americans and that they are fighting the wrong war*. A Pakistani two-star general candidly explained the mindset of his fellow military commanders  noting that although the army is fighting the Taliban at the instructions of politicians, it also supports the militants. 

*Given this ambiguity and duplicity, the success of Baitullah Mehsud and his fellow terrorists should come as no surprise. In fact, this military mindset mirrors what we see in the media, and reflects the confusion that has characterised and dogged our efforts to combat the extremist threat. In this, Aitzaz Ahsan is right: our security forces have a bunker mentality that has them cowering in their barracks while the jihadis mount a series of attacks. If we are to save Pakistan, the army will have to take the fight to the Taliban, and not simply wait for the next attack. *

*So far, with the exception of the PPP and the MQM, most political parties have avoided taking a clear position. While they may occasionally condemn individual atrocities, they fall short of openly identifying the enemy. One senior journalist in Islamabad told me that when reporters seek an interview with Nawaz Sharif, they must first agree not to ask any direct questions about the Taliban. If this is true, it shows that the PML-N leader does not want to either condemn or support the jihadis openly.* Being a canny politician, he does not wish to alienate his core support among reactionary elements. Nor does he want to upset Washington. But wars are not won through such tactical hedging. 

*While this jockeying for advantage goes on among politicians, millions of Pakistanis are paying the price for this procrastination. Thousands have died in terrorist attacks because the state has failed in its duty to protect its citizens.* If somebody wants to know the cost of defeat, he has only to view the video of the 17-year old girl being flogged in Swat. Many have questioned the timing of the videos release, claiming that it is an attempt to sabotage the peace deal between the NWFP government and the Taliban. If it is, I would be happy to see this disgraceful instrument of surrender torn up. 

*One positive outcome of this atrocity coming to public knowledge is that it has opened many eyes to the reality of the Taliban, and what they represent. The flogging has ignited protests across the country. I participated in one in Lahore last week. I was glad to see that apart from many old friends, a large number of young people and students also took part in the march.* One popular slogan was: Pakistan kay do shaitan: fauj aur uskay Taliban (Pakistans two demons: the army and its Taliban). My favourite banner at the rally asked: $12 billion in aid to fight terrorism. Where is it? Where indeed? 

*During Richard Holbrookes recent visit to Pakistan, our government responded to the new Obama plan to fight the Taliban with an ill-concealed resentment.

Clearly, the establishment is not enjoying having its reluctance to fight held up under a spotlight. As in the past, it wants the promised flow of dollars to remain unimpeded by any serious questions about its will to carry the fight to the Taliban. Our television warriors echo this sentiment, and demand that the country should not follow American dictates. 

But as we are about to discover, there really is no such thing as a free lunch.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

I don't agree with everything here, but there are some good points.



*Taliban, Pashtuns and the state*

Saturday, April 11, 2009
Ayesha Ijaz Khan

The writer is a London-based lawyer turned political commentator

*If I were not married to a Pashtun, I too may have been inclined to suspect the survey results carried out by Peshawar-based NGO, AIRRA, first brought to my attention in a piece by Farhat Taj (5 March 2009).* According to the survey, the majority of the respondents (approx. 55 per cent) of the affected northern areas view the drone attacks as accurately striking their targets and successfully destroying militant hideouts. Far more importantly, however, when asked if the Pakistani military should target strikes at militant organizations, the approval rating jumped from the mid-fifties to a high of seventy percent. 

*The results of this survey tally closely with the sentiments of the Pashtuns that I speak to but are vastly different from the views of non-Pashtuns in Pakistan. Therefore, it is quite evident that a disconnection is emerging on the value and necessity of drone attacks between the affected Pashtuns and the more distanced rest of Pakistan. While non-Pashtuns may view the drones as a violation of Pakistani sovereignty, Pashtuns increasingly argue that the areas being targeted are not under the control of the Pakistani government and the writ of the state is already absent there. Thus, for them, it is a choice between being left to the will of the militants or facing minimal collateral damage from the drones but still maintaining the hope that the stranglehold of the militants may dissipate and life return to some form of normalcy.*

*Neither option of course is ideal, but as Arshad Haroon, writing into this newspaper from Peshawar, translated a Pushto saying, "When faced with death and fever, one is ought to choose fever." It is a pity that one would look to American drones to save our own people from the brutalities of the militants, but when the Pakistani military fails to act then unfortunately, for the people of the area, it is a matter of survival. *

General Kayani recently stated that the Pakistani army is fully capable of defending the country from both external and internal threats. I have no reason to doubt his assertion. But the question Pashtuns ask is not related to capability but the will of the army to fight the militants. In fact, as Christine Fair pointed out in Foreign Affairs, "While 'Operation Clean-up' - in Karachi against the MQM - had some pretty nasty and draconian elements, it did demonstrate the capacity of police and the rangers to put down serious insurrection when there is will to do so." 

*What I have found terribly disappointing of late is a pass-the-buck approach to this very serious problem. As it is difficult to ascertain what exactly the military policy is on this issue, if the views of retired generals appearing on talk shows are an indication, they consistently blame lack of action on lack of policy direction. The inference no doubt is that bickering civilian politicians fail to give clear guidance. Yet, one wonders why there was no clear policy even during the Musharraf decade. *

*According to several commentators and analysts, however, the army retains de-facto control over foreign policy, defence policy, nuclear policy and internal security. Due to the media outreach, most Pakistanis are aware of this fact and thus passing the buck on to civilians, critically in the matter of internal security (an area viewed as the ultimate responsibility of the military in any country), is not likely to work. *

It is no secret that the Pakistani state is confronted with several challenges externally. American imperialism and India's rivalry and competition for influence in Afghanistan are real threats to Pakistan. It would be naïve to ignore Indian consulates and missions in Afghanistan and the fact that it is pumping money into Baluchistan, but as Aqil Shah pointed out in Foreign Affairs, if Pakistan continues "to patronize groups it sees as useful in the regional race for influence," the cost to Pakistan's political stability may outweigh the benefits.

If Pashtuns start looking to America to fight off the militants and if the extremists can strike with impunity in Lahore, the heart of Punjab, clearly we are headed towards a very weak interior and any external influence that we have would be meaningless. Therefore the strategy must change. America must understand the importance of a neutral Afghanistan and Pakistan must focus on protecting its own citizens before extending its regional influence.

*When seventy per cent of the Pashtuns say that they would support military action if taken by the Pakistani army, then the Pakistan army should act, and act with commitment. In my wide interaction with Pashtuns, I have found them to be overwhelmingly loyal to the Pakistani state. The reverence shown towards Jinnah and the concept of Pakistan in NWFP is no less than that in Punjab. But if, piece by piece, territory is ceded to Taliban-style rogues and the people are left to the mercy of these criminal elements, then will their love for Pakistan diminish? And if it does, who will be to blame for it? *

*The ANP politicians do not feel that they have the support of the army, and that is the reason that they have entered into these wayward "peace deals". Their mistake, however, is that instead of taking the people into confidence about the real issue, they have owned the peace deals, and this will be politically detrimental for them in times to come.*

As I watch reporters from various Pakistani networks interview men in Swat about the "peace deal," I wait ardently for the day when any network will bother to interview the women of the area so they too can give their views. *When Rahimullah Yusafzai reported that Chand Bibi had denied the flogging, how credible can the story be when the girl in question is inaccessible and the only quotes Mr Yusafzai is able to produce for his article are from a politician? *

When Mushtaq Minhas on Bolta Pakistan, after condemning the incident for its brutality, diminishes its importance by equating it with other gruesome feudal traditions which result in the rampant abuse of women's rights and Shireen Mazari argues similarly in her piece of 8 April 2009, they are wrongly equalizing. One cannot equate the flogging with other gruesome abuses for three reasons. First, the flogging was done in the name of Islam. When religion is maligned and misrepresented, it is not only an abuse of a woman but an abuse of God. 

Second, in the case of barbaric feudal traditions like swara, vani, karo kari, etc., the aggressors can be produced in a court of law with relative ease. Therefore, if the judiciary is functioning as it should, then they will eventually be punished. Prior to the chief justice being deposed, Mr Bajarani did appear in court in the vani case in which he was implicated. The good Chief Justice Iftikhar Chaudhry has asked to produce before him both the aggressors and the victim, but in this case, it will be far more difficult, because the aggressors do not acknowledge Pakistani state institutions, and always use the excuse of purda to prevent giving the women what is their due.

Finally, although in feudal abuses the victims and witnesses are afraid to come forth due to the power of the feudal lords, increasingly, the fear is being overpowered by the willingness to struggle for rights. We saw this in the Manoo Bheel case with peasants in Sindh and we saw it in Punjab recently when the demented man who killed his three beautiful daughters in cold blood is cursed openly by his wife and neighbours. Media outlets moreover are free to film and interview all sides.

*In the case of the Taliban however, people are just too scared to open their mouths. They stood and they watched in silence and thus aided and abetted in the crime because if they hadn't, they would have suffered a beheading or a kidnapping of their own. So there is a difference, and a reason why the flogging in Swat is far more critical for Pakistan than the other abuses.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: Pakistan needs help*

April 12, 2009

*The pressure on President Asif Zardari to sign the Nizam-e Adl Regulation in the Malakand Division is growing as more and more opinion writers and TV discussants bitterly accuse him of having sabotaged the peace in Swat.* After the signatory to the peace agreement, Sufi Muhammad, walked out of his peace camp Thursday, opinion in the country is divided, and the minority who express the view against Talibanisation are split further on the drone attacks, one half of them choosing to stand by the conservatives who dont mind Talibanisation.

*As President Zardari pauses, pen in hand, to sign the qazi courts law in Swat, the Taliban of warlord Fazlullah broke into the Buner district, saying they wanted to do some tabligh (spreading the message of Islam) there. But they got into trouble with the local Buner jirga for overstaying their pledged short stay and killed some local people and the police. The Swat administration then ordered its police into Buner but the policemen understandably refused to go. After that, according to one TV channel, the Buner jirga was made to apologise to the Taliban* who immediately occupied the tomb of a local mystic and are now entrenched there, taking time out to patrol the Buner streets in a show of force. Meanwhile, a qazi in Swat has sent a number of shopkeepers to prison for not saying their namaz, as a signalling of obedience to his real rulers, the Taliban.

*What many people find depressing is the point of view developing at once in favour of Talibanisation and the ANP. Hidden behind this attitude is an admission of defeat and acceptance of a new order under the tutelage of the Taliban and its patron Al Qaeda. ANP leader Haji Adeel minced no words when he said Friday that his party decided to do the deal with Sufi Muhammad because the army had let the ANP government down by not taking on the Taliban in Swat. His argument was that the ANP was elected by the people of Swat against the Taliban order but its inability to dislodge the militants was causing popular support to shift again to Fazlullah. The ANP is in despair about the army ever getting the upper hand even in Bajaur where it was supposed to be making some headway. There are reports that in some NWFP districts, terrorists caught by the army are released after verbal orders received from senior officers.*

*The Taliban see themselves winning and will give no quarter. Islamabad has been sealed off and people are not allowed in without ID cards. *Yet the majority of those living inside Islamabad are not on the side of the state since the Lal Masjid incident in 2007 and want it to surrender. The English medium schools in particular and schools in general perceive themselves under threat in Islamabad and in the Punjab province and have been closed down. The readiness of the helpless victim to exonerate the tormentor is in evidence as a collective Stockholm Syndrome, and the politicians are sniffing the air for suitable opportunism to win the next election, even if that means letting the Taliban prevail. *In Lahore the police is converging to the view that the Lahore attacks on the Sri Lankan cricket team and the police training school in Manawan were done by India, despite the fact that Baitullah Mehsud has accepted having ordered the Manawan attack.*

*Why is this happening? Pakistan could be changing sides, deserting the global war against terrorism and joining up with the Taliban against India in Afghanistan and Balochistan. The army has tried to get the measure of the Taliban in the battlefield and has found them too strong. After that, turning the face away from the international community because of the India factor means accepting the Talibanisation of Pakistan. The US-NATO alliance can see that coming after the latest trust deficit meetings in Islamabad, which means the crucial funds expected to come from the US and the international organisations will come only with tough conditions. A large number of citizens in Pakistan are slipping into depression while others are actually advising Islamabad to turn down the foreign funds since Pakistan is rich enough to look after itself only if it is well-governed. And good governance for them, incredibly, is simply de-linking Pakistan from the imperialist West.*

*Pakistan needs help because it cant fight the Taliban. What should the world community do when it sees a state being usurped by terrorists who clearly intend to spread their terrorism around the world? Despite the verbalisations in Islamabad and the media, the world should hear the desperate call for help from the state of Pakistan. *


----------



## Neo

*Can Pakistan cope with terrorism? ​*Dr Hasan-Askari Rizvi 

Another constraint on the Pakistan government is growing American pressure to do more to control the tribal areas. Drone strikes and public criticism of the ISI belittles the Pakistani government in the domestic context and adds to its difficulties in mobilising support for counterterrorism

Religious extremism and terrorism are now threatening civic order and security in varying degrees in the NWFP, Punjab and Sindh. In Balochistan, Taliban-type groups have a strong presence in and around Quetta, which has transformed the religio-cultural profile of the area.

Hard-line militant groups, the Taliban and others based in mainland Pakistan, appear to have gained confidence after the peace agreement in Swat and the spate of high-profile terrorist attacks in Lahore, Islamabad and Chakwal. The Tehreek-e Taliban Pakistan threatened to launch two such attacks a week.

A Taliban commander, Maulvi Nazeer Ahmed, declared on April 8 that the day [was] not far when Islamabad [would] be in the hands of the mujahideen. Two co-ed educational institutions in Lahore received threats of punitive action in the first week of April which led all educational institutions to upgrade their security arrangements. Most private educational institutions and offices of international organisations in Islamabad were closed on April 10 as a security precaution.

It seems that hardliners have wrested the initiative and the federal and provincial governments are simply reacting to their violent activities. Either the government lacks the capacity to assert its primacy against the militants or it is internally divided on how to deal with the militancy. The government may also be restrained by the varying degree of sympathy and support for the Taliban pervading Pakistani society and official civil and military circles.

The overall disposition of the official and non-official circles towards terrorism is generally ambiguous, and they lack the much-needed unity of mind on the threat of terrorism. Most condemn terrorism and view it as a threat to Pakistan; however, many of them would not name a militant group for an incident or would not favour the application of tough measures against the perpetrators of terror.

The typical Pakistani mindset is oriented to religious conservatism and militancy and shows varying degrees of sympathy for militants. Naturally, such a mindset cannot be easily convinced that the Taliban and Al Qaeda are a genuine threat to Pakistan.

Suicide bombings and other terrorist attacks are typically described as nothing more than reactions to American military presence in Afghanistan or revenge for American drone attacks in the tribal areas. The argument is that Pakistans security forces are killing the tribal people at the behest of the US, which causes anger among the Taliban, who in turn target Pakistani state institutions and public places for retribution. The typical line of thought that runs quite deep in official civilian and military circles is what else can one expect from the Taliban when Pakistan and the US bomb their homes.

This mindset describes terrorist attacks as a US, Indian and Israeli conspiracy to destabilise Pakistan. The US wants to destabilise Pakistan in order to justify taking over Pakistans nuclear weapons and making it subservient to India.

This skewed mental and emotional disposition has been created not only by madrassa education but also by the regular state education system, starting in the mid-1980s under the Zia regime. Zia-ul Haqs government also used state patronage to promote Islamist groups and militancy, and the media was also used to propagate Islamic orthodoxy and militancy.

The socialisation of young people along these lines continued even after the death of Zia-ul Haq. The military, the ISI and their Islamist allies continued with the Zia legacy. A halfhearted attempt was made by General Pervez Musharraf after September 2001 to change this Islam-oriented socialisation but his desire to win over the MMA for political survival diluted this effort.

Thus, a generation and a half has been socialised into religious orthodoxy and militancy, and has internalised hard-line Islamist discourse on national and international affairs to the exclusion of other perspectives. This socialisation downplays the notion of Pakistan as a territorial nation-state, Pakistani citizenship and Pakistan as a political community. Their main reference points are transnational Muslim identity; Western injustices against Muslims; non-resolution of the Palestinian and Kashmir issues; the West as an adversary of Muslims; and the role of the Islamic movement rather than Muslim states as the liberators of Muslims from Western domination.

The present federal government faces the uphill task of pursuing counter-terrorism against the backdrop of this pervasive mindset that does not generally see the threat of militancy to Pakistan as a state, but sympathises with the Talibans discourse and anti-US disposition. It is not difficult to find varying degree of sympathy for the Taliban cause even in the government circles. They invariably argue that the US is the main threat to Pakistan because its policies have landed Pakistan into internal troubles. Even junior and mid-level army officers express such views, albeit in a cautious manner, although they also appear perturbed by increased internal insecurity and violence. Retired officers are generally more open in expressing their views, often laced with anti-India and anti-US sentiments.

The government faces several other obstacles as well. Opposition parties and other groups do not openly support the government on this issue because they want to cash in on the pro-militancy and anti-US sentiments at the popular level. Further, every party views the problem of terrorism from a partisan perspective rather than viewing it as a threat to Pakistans survival. From their perspective, increased violence discredits the government and thus serves their immediate political agenda. They invariably criticise the government for failing to ensuring internal security.

Increased tension between India and Pakistan in the aftermath of the Mumbai attacks has also made it difficult for the government to mobilise support for effective military action against the Taliban. Indias tough rhetoric enables a large number of leaders and groups to argue that India is Pakistans real adversary, and if Pakistan stops supporting the US in Afghanistan, the Taliban would again become friendly to Pakistan. Some even argue the Taliban will join Pakistan to fight against India!

Another constraint on the Pakistan government is growing American pressure to do more to control the tribal areas. Drone strikes and public criticism of the ISI belittles the Pakistani government in the domestic context and adds to its difficulties in mobilising support for counterterrorism.

The government could have neutralised opposition to its counter terrorism policy had it addressed socio-economic issues and eased economic pressures on the people. Its governance and economic management have been so poor that its support has shrunk by the end of the first year of rule.

Given the serious internal security challenges and external pressures, Pakistan needs a government that enjoys widespread support on the basis of its performance. Only then it can stem the challenge of terrorism and neutralise the Islamist and pro-militancy disposition of large sections of the populace.

There are tangible signs that society is now slowly breaking free of the Islamist spell of the Zia era. This trend is likely to take a decade to crystallise. Meanwhile, the government will have to contend with divided societal orientations, polarisation on counter-terrorism and the American role in the region.

Pakistans inability to control these factors limits its capacity to engage in a sustained struggle to control extremism and terrorism and reviving the pluralist and tolerant spirit of Pakistan.

Dr Hasan-Askari Rizvi is a political and defence analyst


----------



## RabzonKhan

*March of the Taliban* 

By Kamran Shafi 
Tuesday, 14 Apr, 2009 

ON Saturday, March 11, a convoy of 10 double-cabin four-wheel drive pick-up trucks loaded with Taliban armed with every description of portable weapons  Kalashnikovs, rocket launchers, heavy machine guns  drove from Daggar the headquarters of Buner district to the villages of Sohawa and Dagai in Buner. 

It entered Swabi district at Jhanda village, drove through the district headquarter (the town of Swabi), drove on to the motorway, exited at *Mardan, drove through the cantonment of Mardan and, showing their weapons for all to see, went on towards Malakand. 

In doing the above, the Taliban broke many laws of the state of Pakistan not least those that prohibit the possession of heavy weapons; showing weapons publicly and so on. They drove through a district HQ of a district they have not yet occupied (but are well on the way sooner rather than later, given the non-governance being exhibited by the ANP non-government of the Frontier); on the federally policed motorway; through an army cantonment  as a matter of fact right past the Punjab Regimental Centres shopping plaza containing the usual bakery and pastry-shop run by serving soldiers  and thence through the rest of the crowded city of Mardan which is also the home of the chief minister of the province.* 

*Must have struck the fear of God into the populace of the villages/cities/ towns/cantonments they drove through, these ferocious men who so recently humbled the great Pakistan Army! So what am I going on about, talking of the laws of the state? What state? What laws? Much shame should adhere to the various actors, or shall we call them jokers, who are prancing about on the national stage striking nonsensical attitudes and mouthing pitiable platitudes. *

Just as one example, the very same leaders of the ANP who just eight days ago admitted on TV that the flogging of poor Chand Bibi had actually happened but that it happened before they signed the (craven) deal with the Taliban, are now saying the flogging never happened! Look at Muslim Khan, the fiery spokesman of the Taliban in Swat who said, again on TV, that the woman was lucky to have got away with a beating  that she should have been stoned to death. He now says there was no beating at all. 

*As another, the COAS, Gen Ashfaq Kayani says several weeks after the army handed Swat over to the Taliban that it was ready to face any threat, internal or external! Can you even believe any of this? What is happening to this country of ours; how long will we live in denial; when will we realise that if we dont act now it will all be over; that the Taliban will simply take over the state using the shock and awe that comes from killing wantonly and cruelly. *

*Lets go back to the most recent flag march the Taliban carried out from Buner to Mardan via Swabi and see its effects already furthering the Talibans agenda. Please go to Buner Valley and see what mayhem they are creating there, recruiting jobless youths by encouraging them to take-over their respective areas and neighbourhoods. What, pray, would the loquacious Mian Iftikhar, the Frontiers information minister, say about this latest in a series of coming conquests for the Taliban? *

Does he know that Mansehra and Haripur are next on the hit list and that once in Mansehra the Taliban are but a few hours drive from the Karakoram Highway? Does someone in the federal non-government know that once they tie up with the Sunni Chilasis who hate the Shia Gilgitis with a passion, there will be havoc of a very special kind in our Northern Areas? 

*Is Islamabad the Beautiful cognisant of the fact that our great and good friend, China, is already up to here with the Taliban and others of their ilk, who have forever interfered in their restive province of Xinjiang.* This interference goes back to the early 1980s when the highway opened to public traffic and I found myself in the company of two American friends at the Chinese customs post which was then located just below the Khunjerab Pass on the Chinese side. 

We noticed that our Pakistani companions, most of them bearded young men, were being searched most closely and out came copies of the Quran from their baggage which the Chinese confiscated saying there were enough copies in China. *It is too well known to repeat again the charge the Chinese have oft laid at our door that Chinese citizens are trained in guerrilla training camps in the Frontier.* 

So, has our FO, unaware that it usually is about matters that concern the country that it supposedly serves, taken stock of how the Chinese might react to the march of the Taliban? How will they do when they see that the Taliban are advancing, unchecked, to threaten the one land link China has with Pakistan, and through it with the rest of the world, not forgetting Gwadar? And that once there, given the fact that they face no real opposition from the great Pakistan Army, it is but a days drive to the Chinese border itself? 

*Have our Napoleons and Guderians and Rommels given any thought to any of the above? Where are they and our hopelessly inadequate government in Islamabad the Beautiful in all of this? Have they even begun to realise the gravity of the situation our country is faced with? That if they dont act fast the Taliban will pick up enough recruits to seriously threaten them and their ill-led and poorly motivated troops? Whilst they might well think that they are safe in their palatial villas guarded night and day by weapons-toting guards and barricades and tens of servants, all it will take is one beheaded body per cantonment every second day for their guards to throw in the towel. *

*On the bloody civilian side, Shah Mehmood Qureshi has been talking down to the Indians most recently in words that are a lot of hot air and bluster. On Swat: The whole of Swat is neither under Taliban control nor is being attacked by them! *On the ISI: Without ISIs help you (India?!) could not have apprehended the 700 or so Al Qaeda operatives. As to his first statement the minister obviously needs to read the papers/see TV. For the second I can only say that he is mightily ignorant if he means the 700 as part of those that Musharraf sold to the Americans for $5000 each. Of whom at least 90 per cent have been proved to be innocent by none other than their jailors in Guantanamo. So have a heart, minister. 

*There is a great furore going on in our self-righteous media about how Pakistan will not accept aid under any conditionality. In the first place it will starve, which isnt a bad idea at all considering that our brass hats will come crashing down to reality; in the second, lets see if we have a country by then! *

In the meantime, could the non-government of the ANP please resign for its acts of omission and commission re: Swat and Buner.


----------



## muse

All is OK - read below:


*Ex-army man confesses to killing Maj Gen Alvi *

By Faraz Khan

KARACHI: With the arrest of ex-army majors who are activists of Harkatul Mujahideen, has resolved various high profile cases including the mysterious murder of Major General (Retd) Ameer Faisal Alvi, the former General Officer Commanding (GOC) of the elite Special Services Group of (SSG), Pakistan Army, sources privy to matter told Daily Times. 

The arrest of* Major (Retd) Haroon Rasheed *by the Rawalpindi Motorway police took place when he was transferring a kidnapped local trader to Waziristan. During the course of investigation, Rasheed revealed that his brother, Captain Khurram, left the forces to join a militant organisation and was killed by international security forces in Afghanistan. He further confessed that he had kidnapped four people, including prominent filmmaker Satish Anand, from Karachi in order to get ransom money to support the militant organisation


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

muse said:


> All is OK - read below:
> 
> 
> *Ex-army man confesses to killing Maj Gen Alvi *
> 
> By Faraz Khan
> 
> KARACHI: With the arrest of ex-army majors who are activists of Harkatul Mujahideen, has resolved various high profile cases including the mysterious murder of Major General (Retd) Ameer Faisal Alvi, the former General Officer Commanding (GOC) of the elite Special Services Group of (SSG), Pakistan Army, sources privy to matter told Daily Times.
> 
> The arrest of* Major (Retd) Haroon Rasheed *by the Rawalpindi Motorway police took place when he was transferring a kidnapped local trader to Waziristan. During the course of investigation, Rasheed revealed that his brother, Captain Khurram, left the forces to join a militant organisation and was killed by international security forces in Afghanistan. He further confessed that he had kidnapped four people, including prominent filmmaker Satish Anand, from Karachi in order to get ransom money to support the militant organisation



This has been a major (no pun intended) concern. The insight into PA operations, ISI and SSG HQ (Tarbela) suicide bombings had suggested 'inside information'.

It also perhaps explains why the Afghans/NATO have had such strong suspicions about the ISI/PA, given that PA officers were killed fighting in Afghanistan with the Taliban.

Very troubling, but not unexpected, given the deep divisions within the country on this issue.


----------



## S-2

*"With the arrest of ex-army majors..."*

Plural? Muse, I'm guessin' you've a link? His brother "left"? Resigned? Went missing?

You remember the rumor that SAS had popped a Pakistani officer in A-stan but that he'd I.D. with him.

Harkatul Mujihideen? These guys-

Harkat-ul-Mujahideen-S. Asian Terror Portal

Active in Rawalpindi and, generally, Kashmir but he's transporting a kidnap victim to Waziristan, eh?

This is an interesting hit. Wonder if he got popped speeding...?


----------



## muse

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohailbutt

CHARSADDA: At least 15 people were killed, including nine policemen, and several others wounded after a suicide bomber slammed his explosive-laden vehicle into a police check-post in Charsadda on Wednesday.

According to reports reaching here, the blast occurred near Harichand Police Check-post in Charsadda, 15 people, including nine policemen, and injuring several others.

The DPO Charsadda confirmed that 15 people were killed in the suicide attack.

A DSP was also among the injured.

Meanwhile, emergency was declared in the Charsadda Hospital immediately after the blast. 

9 policemen among 15 killed in Charsadda suicide attack - GEO.tv


----------



## Energon

May they rest in peace, and condolences to their loved ones.


----------



## PeacefulIndian

May the departed rest in peace. 

May be this is a part of '2 attacks per week' by BM.


----------



## shukla_swapnil

This really is getting nowhere. More deaths more blood.

These Policemen would also be somebody's husbands, fathers, brothers, sons etc.
What was their crime. They were just performing thier duty. And some innocent bystanders. Maybe shopping for grocery or something.

This is really ****ed up.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*United Militants Threaten Pakistans Populous Heart* 

April 14, 2009

By SABRINA TAVERNISE, RICHARD A. OPPEL Jr. and ERIC SCHMITT
This article was reported by Sabrina Tavernise, Richard A. Oppel Jr. and Eric Schmitt and written by Ms. Tavernise.

*DERA GHAZI KHAN, Pakistan  Taliban insurgents are teaming up with local militant groups to make inroads in Punjab, the province that is home to more than half of Pakistanis, reinvigorating an alliance that Pakistani and American authorities say poses a serious risk to the stability of the country. *

*The deadly assault in March in Lahore, Punjabs capital, against the Sri Lankan cricket team, and the bombing last fall of the Marriott Hotel in Islamabad, the national capital, were only the most spectacular examples of the joint campaign, they said.* 

Now police officials, local residents and analysts warn that if the government does not take decisive action, these dusty, impoverished fringes of Punjab could be the next areas facing the insurgency. American intelligence and counterterrorism officials also said they viewed the developments with alarm. 

*I dont think a lot of people understand the gravity of the issue, said a senior police official in Punjab, who declined to be idenfitied because he was discussing threats to the state. If you want to destabilize Pakistan, you have to destabilize Punjab.*

As American drone attacks disrupt strongholds of the Taliban and Al Qaeda in the tribal areas, the insurgents are striking deeper into Pakistan  both in retaliation and in search of new havens. 

*Telltale signs of creeping militancy abound in a belt of towns and villages near here that a reporter visited last week. Militants have gained strength considerably in the district of Dera Ghazi Khan, which is a gateway both to Taliban-controlled areas and the heart of Punjab, the police and local residents say. Many were terrified. *

Some villages, just north of here, are so deeply infiltrated by militants that they are already considered no-go zones by their neighbors. 

In at least five towns in southern and western Punjab, including the midsize hub of Multan, barber shops, music stores and Internet cafes offensive to the militants strict interpretation of Islam have received threats. Traditional ceremonies that include drumming and dancing have been halted in some areas. Hard-line ideologues have addressed large crowds to push their idea of Islamic revolution. Sectarian attacks, dormant here since the 1990s, have erupted once again.

Its going from bad to worse, said a senior police official in Dera Ghazi Khan. They are now more active. These are the facts.

American officials agreed. Bruce Riedel, who led the Obama administrations recently completed strategy review of Pakistan and Afghanistan, said the Taliban now had extensive links into the Punjab.

You are seeing more of a coalescence of these militant groups, said Mr. Riedel, a former C.I.A. official. Connections that have always existed are becoming tighter and more public than they have in the past. 

The Punjabi militant groups have had links with the Taliban, who are mostly Pashtun tribesmen, since the 1980s. Some of the Punjabi groups are veterans of Pakistans state-sponsored insurgency against Indian forces in Kashmir. Others made targets of Shiites. 

Under pressure from the United States, former President Pervez Musharraf cut back state support for the Punjabi groups. They either went underground or migrated to the tribal areas, where they deepened their ties with the Taliban and Al Qaeda. 

*At least 20 militants killed in American strikes in the tribal areas since last summer were Punjabi, according to people from the tribal areas and Pakistani officials. One Pakistani security official estimated that 5 percent to 10 percent of militants in the tribal regions could be Punjabi. *

The alliance is based on more than shared ideology. These are tactical alliances, said a senior American counterterrorism official, who spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss intelligence matters. *The Pashtun Taliban and Arab militants, who are part of Al Qaeda, have money, sanctuary, training sites and suicide bombers. The Punjabi militants can provide logistical help in Punjabi cities, like Lahore, including handling bombers and target reconnaissance. *

The cooperation between the groups intensified greatly after the governments siege of Islamic hard-liners at the Red Mosque in Islamabad, in mid-2007, Pakistani and American security officials say. The siege has since become a rallying cry.

One such joint operation, an American security official said, was the Marriott bombing in Islamabad in September, which killed more than 50 people. 

As this cooperation intensifies, places like Dera Ghazi Khan are particularly vulnerable. This frontier town is home to a combustible mix of worries: poverty, a growing phalanx of hard-line religious schools and a uranium processing plant that is a part of Pakistans nuclear program. 

It is also strategically situated at the intersection of two main roads. One is a main artery into Pakistans heartland, in southern Punjab. The other connects Baluchistan Province in the west to the North-West Frontier Province, both Taliban strongholds. 

We are being cornered in a blind alley, said Mohammed Ali, a local landlord. We cant breathe easily.

*Attacks intended to intimidate and sow sectarian strife are more common. The police point to a suicide bombing in Dera Ghazi Khan on Feb. 5. Two local Punjabis, with the help of Taliban backers, orchestrated the attack, which killed 29 people at a Shiite ceremony, the local police said. *

*The authorities arrested two men as masterminds on April 6: Qari Muhammad Ismail Gul, the leader of a local madrasa; and Ghulam Mustafa Kaisrani, a jihadi who posed as a salesman for a medical company. *

They belonged to a banned Punjabi group called Lashkar-i-Jhangvi, but were tied through phone calls to two deputies of the Pakistani Taliban leader Baitullah Mehsud, the police said. 

The phone numbers they call are in Waziristan, said a police official, referring to the Taliban base in the tribal areas. They are working together hand in glove. One of the men had gone for training in Waziristan last summer, the police said. The operations are well-supported. Mr. Kaisrani had several bank transfers worth about $11 million from his Pakistani account, the authorities said. 

*Local crimes, including at least two recent bank robberies in Dera Ghazi Khan, were also traced to networks of Islamic militants, officials said.* 

The money thats coming in is huge, said Zulfiqar Hameed, head of investigations for the Lahore Police Department. When you go back through the chain of the transaction, you invariably find its been done for money. 

After the suicide attack here, the police confiscated a 20-minute inspirational video, titled Revenge, for the Red Mosque, which gave testimonials from suicide bombers in different cities and post-attack images. 

*Umme Hassan, the wife of a fiery preacher who was killed during the Red Mosque siege, now frequently travels to south Punjab, to rally the faithful. She has made 12 visits in the past several months before cheering crowds and showing emotional clips of the attack, said a Punjabi official who has been monitoring her visits. 

She claimed that they would bring Islamic revolution in three months, said Umar Draz, who attended a rally in Muzzafargarh.* 

The situation in south and west Punjab is still far from that in the Swat Valley, a part of North-West Frontier Province that is now fully under Taliban control after the military agreed to a truce in February. But there are strong parallels. 

*The Taliban here exploit many of the same weaknesses that have allowed them to expand in other areas: an absent or intimidated police force; a lack of attention from national and provincial leaders; a population steadily cowed by threats, or won over by hard-line mullahs who usurp authority by playing on government neglect and poverty. *

In Shadan Lund, a village just north of here, militants are openly demanding Islamic law, or Shariah, said Jan Sher, whose brother is a teacher there. The situation is sharply going toward Swat, Mr. Sher said. He and others said the single biggest obstacle to stopping the advance of militancy was the attitudes of Pakistanis themselves, whose fury at the United States has led to blind support for everyone who goes against it. 

*Shabaz Sharif, the chief minister of Punjab, said he was painfully aware of the problems of insurgent infiltration and was taking steps to restore peoples faith in government, including plans for new schools and hospitals. Hearts and minds must be won, he said in an interview Monday. If this struggle fails, this country has no future.*

But people complain that landowners and local politicians have done nothing to stop the advance and, in some cases, even assist the militants by giving money to some of the religious schools. 

The government is useless, said Mr. Ali, the local landlord. They live happy, secure lives in Lahore. Their children study abroad. They only come here to contest elections.

*The police are left alone to stop the advance. But in Punjab, as in much of the rest of Pakistan, they are spread unevenly, with little presence in rural areas. Out of 160,000 police officers in Punjab, fewer than 60,000 are posted in rural areas, leaving frontier stations in districts virtually unprotected, police officials said.*

*Locals feel helpless. When a 15-year-old boy vanished from a madrasa in a village near here recently  his classmates said to go on jihad  his uncle could not afford to go look for him, let alone confront the powerful men who run the madrasa.

We are simple people, the man said. What can we do?*

Sabrina Tavernise reported from Dera Ghazi Khan, Pakistan; Richard A. Oppel Jr. from Peshawar, Pakistan; and Eric Schmitt from Washington. Mark Mazzetti contributed reporting from Washington, Waqar Gillani from Dera Ghazi Khan, and Pir Zubair Shah from Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trooper

Thursday, April 16, 2009
QUETTA: Unknown persons fired rockets here at the Police Training Centre on Wednesday and in result three police officials were injured.

According to police sources, unknown persons fired four rockets at the Police Training Centre at Saryab Road which resulted in injuries to three police men.

However, the accused succeeded in running away when police fired back.

Police cordoned off the area and began search for the accused while a severely injured police official has been shifted to the Bolan Medical Complex.


----------



## PakShaheen79

Our police will have to be proactive rather than being reactive. Did anybody claimed responsibility?


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: Punjab is more vulnerable than we think*

April 16, 2009

The press in the Unites States is a bit behind on facts as it reports (The New York Times, April 14, 2009) a nexus between the Taliban and their network of supporters in Punjab. *The signs of a Taliban outreach in Punjab began two years ago when what one thought were covert local Taliban began to enforce their strategy of moral cleansing.* The NYT has quoted a Punjab police officer as saying, If you want to destabilise Pakistan, you have to destabilise Punjab.

Another police officer who has seen the rot beginning to spread in south Punjab is quoted as saying that at least in five towns in southern Punjab, including Multan, barbershops, music stores and Internet cafés have reported threats from Taliban. Some villages around Dera Ghazi Khan are so deeply infiltrated by militants that they are already considered no-go areas. More significantly, at least 20 Taliban killed in American strikes in the tribal areas since last summer were Punjabis.

Ominously, the Pashtun Taliban and Arab militants, who are part of Al Qaeda, have money, sanctuary, training sites and suicide bombers; but Punjabi militants can provide logistic support in cities like Lahore. Punjab may not be as badly off as Swat where the Taliban have actually won and annexed, but the signs of the coming surrender are there in the shape of a weak and intimidated police and more and more willing citizens. Increased religiosity among scared citizens causes rifts and obfuscates the issue.

Afghanistan has always claimed that the Taliban brand of Islam came originally from the madrassas of the NWFP. The first experiment in state sharia was in Afghanistan; it is being tried in Pakistan now. *But is Punjab somehow removed from ground zero in the tribal areas? Not at all. The madrassa is dominant in Punjab but overwhelmingly so in south Punjab. According to a 2005 count, Deobandi madrassas produce four times more graduates than do the Barelvi madrassas. And the largest number of madrassas are located not in Lahore, but in Bahawalpur.*

*South Punjab has already succumbed because its madrassa hinterland was used by the state in the past for its covert wars. When a leader from this region got caught in India, he was sprung from a New Delhi jail with a plane hijack. Take a look at the cities with the largest concentration of these madrassas: Bahawalpur, then Lahore, then, surprisingly, Bahawalnagar, and then Faisalabad which, with its Ahl-e Hadith headquarters  for which it was renamed after a Saudi king  is about to go under to Talibanisation of the cultural life of the provinces industrial heart.*

*Punjab began to be tribalised after General Zia-ul Haq began Islamising the country through madrassas.* People started turning their face away from the normal sources of legal existence and increasingly identified Islam with tribal traditions. Women began to be sacrificed at the altar of male honour and the clergy challenged even General Zias shariat because it was not truly Islamic in their eyes. General Musharrafs interregnum highlighted these trends but with the rise of the Taliban the trend has been redoubled. And women are its litmus test, as in Swat.

*Shockingly, only in the last three months, 68 women were burnt in Lahore alone, according to an AGHS Legal Aid Cell handout.* *More and more upper class ladies are taking hijab to avoid being targeted, and all coeducational institutions in the city are repeatedly closed down after receiving threats from callers manifestly in sympathy with the Taliban who burn girls schools in the tribal areas.* The smaller the population the easier it is for the Taliban to control it with violence. Punjab has large cities and will therefore take time and more local allies before it is tamed; but the process has started.

*Punjab was once the best-governed province; it is no longer so. But it can defeat Talibanisation by regaining its lost administrative capacity now that the politicians have ostensibly ended their lethal infighting.*


----------



## rubyjackass

Taliban execute man, woman in Hangu
By Abdul Sami Paracha
Friday, 17 Apr, 2009 | 08:39 PM PST |
font-size small font-size largefont-sizeprintemail share


In the video, the Taliban first shoot the woman by firing two bullets in her chest and later open a burst of Kalashnikov fire at both the woman and the man.&#8212;AP/File

KOHAT: Local Taliban executed a man and a woman on charges of having illicit relations in Hangu district near the border of Orakzai Agency a few days back.

The footage, made available to Dawn on Friday, shows the Taliban shooting the man aged around 40 and a woman, about 45 years, at an open space in the presence of their relatives.

The woman is heard appealing to the Taliban, &#8216;Have mercy on me, please have mercy; the charges against me are false and no man has ever touched her&#8217;.

The Taliban first shoot the woman by firing two bullets in her chest and later open a burst of Kalashnikov fire at both the woman and the man. But the woman is still seen breathing, and the Taliban start yelling that she is alive and issuing orders to &#8216;kill her, kill her&#8217;.

Sources said that the Taliban had asked the relatives of the woman and the man to present the two before them for questioning at a specified place. The relatives brought both of them to the Taliban, who killed them in cold blood.


----------



## zeeshan809

The fact is that this post is uploaded by an Indian. Generally we dont expect any good to ever come out of Indians for us. Hence no matter how much deplorable this event might be, I want to direct the viewers' attention to the ongoing violence in Indian elections where dozens of paramilitary perssonel, soldiers and many civilians have been brutally killed, polling stations torched and polling officers have been kidnapped. And what about Smajhota Express where Indian Hindu extremists burned 70 Pakistanis alive including women and children. And what about the brutal burning and killing of muslims in Gujrat with the support of the local police and governmen. A pregnant woman was cut open while alive and and her baby tossed out by Hindu extremeists. what do you say about that?


----------



## anathema

zeeshan809 said:


> The fact is that this post is uploaded by an Indian. Generally we dont expect any good to ever come out of Indians for us. Hence no matter how much deplorable this event might be, I want to direct the viewers' attention to the ongoing violence in Indian elections where dozens of paramilitary perssonel, soldiers and many civilians have been brutally killed, polling stations torched and polling officers have been kidnapped. And what about Smajhota Express where Indian Hindu extremists burned 70 Pakistanis alive including women and children. And what about the brutal burning and killing of muslims in Gujrat with the support of the local police and governmen. A pregnant woman was cut open while alive and and her baby tossed out by Hindu extremeists. what do you say about that?



Uploaded by Indian but source of news is pakistani (DAWN). Can you please take some time out of your schedule and surf through the news. As always you can post the Indian crap on Indian defence forum. Till then if you dont have anything worthwhile to post, please refrain from posting BS.

Thoughts of the Post- Horrible. I havent seen the video, but i dont think i can. I dont care if the punishment of adultery is death in ISLAM but this kinda punishment is definetly evil (i dont have words). I hope PA or GOP can do something about this, but then i think my hopes are high.

RIP ---soull of the man and woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

*Suicide bomb hits Pakistan police near Hangu*
BBC NEWS | South Asia | Suicide bomb hits Pakistan police 
A suspected suicide bomber has attacked a police checkpoint in north-western Pakistan, killing at least five people, police say. 

Several police were among the dead in the attack near Hangu, close to Pakistan's tribal belt, known as a sanctuary for Islamist rebels. 

At least three others were injured in the explosion. 

Pakistani Taleban militants, allied to al-Qaeda, have carried out numerous such attacks over the past two years.


----------



## Gabbar

*Pakistanis, not Indians responsible for terror incidents: Dawn*

ISLAMABAD: Extremist elements in Pakistan are responsible for the growing terror incidents in the country and not Indians or others, a leading 
newspaper said, contending that "disastrous lack of consensus" among the politicians to tackle the menace has led to nearly 1400 innocent lives lost in just over a year. 

"Let the people's representatives see for themselves how often the evidence points towards the Baitullah Mehsuds and the Lashkar-i-Jhangvis and how often towards the Indians or Americans," the editorial of leading daily Dawn said. 

The daily asked the Pakistan People's Party led government to "empower the parliament" with information as it regards "mere existence" of the National Assembly as "enough" for the democratic project. 

Fourteen months, 1,841 incidents of terrorism, 1,395 lives lost. The number of inquiry reports presented in the National Assembly: Zero. 

"Democracy, the politicians seem to forget, isn't about form over substance. When there isn't a National Assembly or its composition is jiggered to please a strongman, the politicians are rightly up in arms," the editorial said. 

Particularly when it comes to militancy and its roots about which there is still a "disastrous lack of consensus", the government must do everything it can to involve parliament so that it could "assess what has gone wrong in the state's response." Nearly 2,000 incidents of terrorism have occurred across the country in just 14 months.


----------



## EagleEyes

Gabbar mian why is there no source provided for the article? Let me guess it must be an Indian source..


----------



## Solomon2

Source: PTI
Based on article in Dawn


----------



## sergente rehan

Anyway there is always a foreign hand behind at last! this is not new.....it's not as simple as we think, there is a long chain.

The masters never show there faces, to take care of all this mess we must get to the bottom of the problem.

Eliminate both internal and Externel threats.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Buner falls to Swat Taliban* 

By Abdur Rehman Abid 
Wednesday, 22 Apr, 2009

*BUNER: Taliban militants from Swat took control of Buner on Tuesday and started patrolling bazaars, villages and towns in the district.*

*The militants, who had sneaked into Gokand valley of Buner on April 4, were reported to have been on a looting spree for the past five days.*

*They have robbed government and NGO offices of vehicles, computers, printers, generators, edible oil containers, and food and nutrition packets. *

Sources said that leading political figures, businessmen, NGO officials and Khawaneen, who had played a role in setting up a Lashkar to stop the Taliban from entering Buner, had been forced to move to other areas. 

*The Taliban have extended their control to almost all tehsils of the district and law-enforcement personnel remained confined to police stations and camps.* 

*The Taliban, equipped with advanced weapons, were reported to be advancing towards border areas of Swabi, *

Malakand and Mardan, the hometown of NWFP Chief Minister Amir Haider Khan Hoti. 

*According to reports reaching here, the militants have set up checkposts and camp bases in Kangar Gali village, along the Malakand border; Naway Dhand village, along the Mardan border; and Tootalai village, along the Swabi border. *

The sources said officials of the FC camp in Jorh had asked people to vacate their homes in view of threats of an attack. 

*The militants have started digging trenches and setting up bunkers on heights in strategic towns of Gadezi, Salarzai, Osherai and other tehsils. *

*After occupying the Buner district and setting up their headquarters in the bungalow of businessman Syed Ahmed Khan (alias Fateh Khan) in Sultanwas, the militants started patrolling the streets and roads with no signs of law-enforcement personnel. *

*Led by Fateh Mohammad, the militants were asking local people, particularly youngsters, to join them in their campaign to enforce Sharia. *

They have established checkposts on roads and are searching all passing vehicles. They have virtually established their writ in Buner region, once a stronghold of the Awami National Party. 

On Tuesday, armed groups entered the Rural Health Centre at Jure in Salarzai area and took away a Land-Cruiser being used by the Expanded Programme of Immunisation (EPI), Buner. 

*On April 17, they raided a basic health unit in tehsil Chamla and looted 480 cans of edible oil. They took away from the house of a lady health visitor a large number of food and nutrition packets supplied by USAID and sewing machines from an Action Aid-sponsored vocational centre in the Korea village of tehsil Chamla. *

*On April 18, they looted a huge quantity of medicine from a health facility at the Afghan refugee camp in Koga in the same tehsil and 640 cans of edible oil from a godown of the World Food Programme in Nawagai. 

On April 19, armed men took away a Suzuki Potohar Jeep from a rural health centre in Nagrai. A group of 20 militants took away a Suzuki Ravi car and 400 cans of edible oil from a basic health unit in Garga.*

Another armed group snatched an ambulance, a pick-up provided by Gavi for EPI cell, a Suzuki Ravi from a health centre in Swari. 

They also broke into the offices of Paiman (Save the Children) EPI, Jica offices and took away several computers, printers, two generators, fax machines, UPS and other appliances. 

The armed men stopped near Ambela a double-cabin vehicle of Paiman going to Buner from Peshawar and took it along with the driver to a nearby camp. Later, they released the driver and escaped with the vehicle. They have also occupied the main office of Rahbar in Swari.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Cravenness everywhere* 

By Kamran Shafi 
Tuesday, 21 Apr, 2009 

*MUST apologise to my readers first off for using the word craven so often during the past few months and years, but how else should one describe the way the Pakistani state has handled the most critical of matters that are heralding the death of the country itself?* 

From the Commando acquiescing to every heartlessly stupid action of Dubya and his band of idiots, to the present lot giving in to criminals and terrorists without a fight and handing over a part of the country to lawless and violent people, you name it and it will be something as craven and spineless as anything can be. 

But somewhere else first. Whilst we have many other matters of import to discuss this week, just look at the way in which Pakistan was represented in Tokyo at the so-called Friends of Pakistan meet. *I mean Foreign Minister Shah Mehmood actually had the temerity to call the $5bn that has been pledged to Pakistan a great victory of Pakistani diplomacy, as a success of our foreign policy! I ask you. 

Far more than the manner in which it was said, is what was said. Instead of hanging our heads in utter shame, we trumpet the fact that the world has granted us these alms to save us from ourselves? Indeed, is the fact that the Pakistan Army and its much-praised agencies have given up the fight in Swat a success of our foreign policy? Is the fact that we could not find an FM radio station  there are many more now which will be jammed by the Americans we are told  a great victory for our core professionals?* 

*Neither is what Qureshi said the end of it. Look at what the president of the Islamic Republic had to say: Help us to help yourselves or words to the effect? Meaning what, Mr Zardari? That we will become a bigger headache for the world if it did not cough up, and fast? Have we no shame left at all? The Commando going begging to the Americans was one thing, for he was an illegitimate dictator; must our elected government do the same and shame us even more? Even more critically, we seem to be saying to the world that if you dont give us lots of cash, no questions asked, we will drown without trying to make even a weak attempt at swimming, and take you down with us. *

*With the Taliban becoming ever more emboldened (surprise, surprise) and demanding the hand-over of all the seven districts of Malakand division and Kohistan district (through which runs the Karakoram Highway, thank you very much), does anyone think the world will be fooled into handing out cash to a sinking entity? An aside: some villages in Haripur district of Hazara division are already infested with the Taliban. Who the hell do we think we are fooling?* 

Why did Asif Zardari have to go himself anyway, when no other head of state or government was going to be there, except for the prime minister of the host nation? It was a ministerial meeting and could well have been handled by the foreign minister and his officials. 

But no. We simply have to do things in our own unique way. We could learn, if we wanted to reform, a lot from the way others around us comport themselves when they interact with their interlocutors. I can only pay tribute to the way the Iranians do it. If you notice closely, their foreign minister will always have a half smile on his face; his every word will be carefully weighed, and then spoken in a soft but firm manner. There is no breathlessness, no theatrics. Take the Indians. Their officials and political leaders will only meet their counterparts. When was the last time you saw Master Boucher, Hilal-i-Pakistan etcetera, and Gen Petraeus call on Sardar Manmohan Singh? 

*But leave all of that alone. Do our great economic planners and our Napoleons and Guderians and Rommels really think that even if, by some miracle, this dollop of $5bn was handed over to us in cash, today, we will keep the rampaging Taliban at bay? Will even $10bn cash help the immediate issue of the apparent loss of will on the part of the Pakistan Army to combat the most serious threat to Pakistan after the loss of East Pakistan?* 

*No sirs, no! Act now, or forever be damned in the eyes of the people not only of this country, but of the world at large. I have written about this before, let me, one more time. There is no greater canard than the one being spread about these days, and which everyone, even the Americans, seem to think is true: that the Pakistan Army is only trained for conventional warfare and that the Americans have to come train our troops in the art of fighting an insurrection. 

Nothing could be further from the truth. All that needs to be done is for our intelligence apparatus to start reporting the truth, and for the army to finally understand that its enemy is not on the eastern front but on the western. And that once what little is left of the so-called writ of the almost non-existent state of Pakistan is gone, the army too will be swept away. *

*I may also point out here that, like a lot of us, I do not think there is any danger of an attack by India. I think India has its job cut out in trying to make the lives of its people better; in industrialising itself; in bringing in foreign investment and tourists. What they will be extremely worried about is the take-over of Pakistan by fanatics, however, just as we would be worried if Bal Thackeray and gang were to take over India. All they have to do if that happens is to reinforce their borders.* 

*A critical matter: we hear a lot about the great losses in men the army/Frontier Corps/Frontier Constabulary/police have suffered, which we mourn. But may we please have a breakdown in terms of officers/JCOs/NCOs and men, so as to come to an informed opinion on whether these poor unfortunates were properly commanded and led from the front. *

Subaltern Winston S. Churchill in his book Frontiers and Wars has this to say about local Maj-Gen Sir Bindon Blood who was put in command of the Malakand Field Force to go to the relief of Chakdara on July 28, 1897 while he was at Agra. The general reached Malakand at noon on Aug 1. The general-in-chief was confident and serene. He summoned the different commanding officers, explained his plans, and shook hands all around. Chakdara was relieved on Aug 2. Nothing comes without honest hard work, sirs. 

PS. Dr Sajid Kaul, great friend, generous philanthropist and above all else a good human being died last month. Yesterday, Aunty Hamida, fellow columnist Irfan Husains dear mother, hostess par excellence and wonderful raconteur, under whose roof all comers were welcomed, passed on. I am disconsolate.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Contradictions point towards a crunch* 

By Mahir Ali 
Wednesday, 22 Apr, 2009

*LAST week began with President Asif Zardari signing a bill that effectively legalises the hand-over of a portion of Pakistan to a branch of the Taliban. *

It drew to a close with a bunch of countries pledging, at a meeting in Tokyo, to donate $5bn to the country. *The president promised to devote the extra resources to combating the tremendous challenge posed by Islamist extremism, and warned the nations benefactors: If we lose, you lose, the world loses. 

The very same day, Maulana Abdul Aziz returned in triumph to his favourite haunt, Islamabads Lal Masjid, where he appeared to claim at least some of the credit for the outcome in Swat and promised that a similar fate lay in store for the country as a whole and for the rest of the world. *

The instrument of surrender in Swat was more or less unanimously endorsed following a perfunctory parliamentary debate  and even that gesture appeared to spook the Awami National Party and its leader, Asfandyar Wali Khan, who threatened to pull the ANP out of its alliance with Zardaris PPP in the event of the bill being presented for discussion to the National Assembly. 

*There appears to be a relatively simple explanation for the ANPs nervousness: it is very, very scared of the Taliban and their allies. Which says a lot about the state of affairs in the NWFP. If the once progressive partys leading role in negotiating a highly reactionary deal in Swat is based on the assumption that a concession in Swat will allow the provincial government more breathing space elsewhere, then it clearly does not understand the Islamist mentality. *

*The vast majority of MNAs who spoke on the bill defended it on the basis that similar laws had been enacted in 1994 and 1999, although former information minister Sherry Rehman pointed out that in those times the elected representative of the province had executive control over the area. There was no danger of people being subjected to privatised justice, to Taliban vigilantism and public brutality. *

*The only party that refused to acquiesce in endorsing the bill was the Muttahida Qaumi Movement, whose parliamentary leader Farooq Sattar challenged the idea of allowing an armed ultra-radical group to establish its writ by force, and was subsequently quoted as saying that the move will have far-reaching consequences for the idea of a moderate and liberal Pakistan. I dont often find myself in agreement with the MQM, particularly in the context of its stranglehold over Karachi, but in this case its stance seems unexceptionable. *

One possible factor behind the refusal of other parties to acknowledge that the Swat deal sets an ominous precedent was elucidated by an intriguing analysis by Jane Perlez and Pir Zubair Shah, published last week in The New York Times, according to which the Taliban have advanced their cause by taking the side of landless peasants against landlords  sometimes by intimidating the latter into running away from their estates, and then sharing the spoils with the peasants, who in return are willing to serve as the shock troops of the extremists. 

There are unlikely to be many countries in the world where feudalism is as deeply ingrained as in Pakistan, and landed interests dominate most of the larger parties (the MQM, for what its worth, is an exception). They are obviously keen to restrict the Swat phenomenon  described by an unnamed senior Pakistani official as a bloody revolution that could sweep away the established order  to that region, so that their own latifundia are not similarly threatened. This, again, is a vain hope: theres a considerably better chance that the Taliban will only be emboldened by their success in the Malakand area. 

Although most of the peasants may not realise it, this is essentially a case of one form of exploitation being superseded by another variant that is equally toxic, albeit in a different way. Regardless of the circumstances, the discomfiture of the feudal elements does not render them any worthier of sympathy. The pity is that it was left to the Taliban to capitalise on the natural resentment of the rural proletariat: the political parties that could have done so chose instead to align themselves with, and to accommodate, the propertied opportunists. 

In a recent interview with The Independent, Zardari suggested that he understood the nexus between poverty and militancy, saying: We will never really succeed in containing and destroying the militants and fanatics if we do not address the social needs of our people. That is perfectly true  although it ought to be pointed out that unacceptable levels of poverty were taken for granted for decades before fundamentalism became a deadly force. Whats more, addressing the social needs of our people has never been a priority for any Pakistani government, and it does not follow from the presidential acknowledgment of this problem that the present administration will behave any differently. 

Arguably, the best possible use for the bulk of the forthcoming $5bn would be to spend it on education, whose inadequacy is in all probability the largest single reason why the sowers of ignorance find such fertile soil  and the dominant feudal mentality again helps to explain why the idea of enlightening the masses has never quite caught on. Chances are the money will be put to more mundane uses, such as upgrading weaponry or servicing the international debt. A certain proportion may also end up in someone or the others pocket. Richard Holbrooke says the handout should have been multiplied by 10; Zardari, who at one point was keen on soliciting $100bn, would wholeheartedly agree. 

Meanwhile, the inadequately explained bail for Maulana Abdul Aziz and his return to the scene of the crime, so to speak, is more or less guaranteed to enhance the sense of beleaguerment that has become second nature to the majority of Islamabads residents, accustomed as they are to sporadic blasts and massive security barriers. 

*The government, according to a report in The Guardian at the weekend, is urging foreign embassies to move into a diplomatic enclave that may soon resemble Baghdads green zone. Almost everyone acknowledges, however, that adequate precautions against suicide bombers are hardly feasible. The vulnerabilities of Lahore and Karachi  to say nothing of Quetta and Peshawar  have already been demonstrated, while the likes of Baitullah Mehsud are free to hold press conferences, evidently with little fear of interception. *

*If the centre cannot hold, things will inevitably fall apart. Every now and then the odd flicker of hope can be glimpsed, but chances of redemption are fading fast. Once India concludes its drawn-out electoral process, it might be well-advised to make contingency arrangements for a wave of refugees driven by Islamist anarchy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alumrock

so sad, we have been drawn into this bullshit wa ron terror, the army cant attack anyone except for their own people under the orders of the United snakes of america , the only way out is to hang every politician in this country every single one is a corrupt selfish lying dog and now we have the biggest crook in the world running our country, this will never end as democracy is a delusion, there is no democracy anywhere in the world, prove me otherwise after explaining what democracy really is


----------



## alumrock

Ben Gurion wrote about his thoughts regarding Pakistan in the Jewish Chronicle, 1967: 
"The world Zionist movement should not be neglectful of the dangers of Pakistan to it. And Pakistan now should be its first target, for this ideological State is a threat to our existence. And Pakistan, the whole of it, hates the Jews and loves the Arabs. 
"This lover of the Arabs is more dangerous to us than the Arabs themselves. For that matter, it is most essential for the world Zionism that it should now take immediate steps against Pakistan. 
"Whereas the inhabitants of the Indian peninsula are Hindus whose hearts have been full of hatred towards Muslims, therefore, India is the most important base for us to work therefrom against Pakistan. 
"It is essential that we exploit this base and strike and crush Pakistanis, enemies of Jews and Zionism, by all disguised and secret plans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alumrock

Champ said:


> We have to do any thing for stability of our country either it is a Agreement, a deal or a attack we should use whatever tactic which is necessary for the stability of our northern areas. They must be taught that you are living in Pakistan either follow its Rules or get out of here if you dont go PA will be here for you.
> 
> Regards
> Wilco



by anything you also mean suicide attacks also, as that was what saved pakistan in the first war against india didnt it, hahaha blowing themselves up, so if it was ok then why not now explain


----------



## muse

Rabzon

Excellent work, we appreciate you, keep us informed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-2

*Rabzon

Excellent work, we appreciate you, keep us informed*

Concur. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

The "Ben-Gurion on Pakistan" quote was debunked months ago: link1 link2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Taliban closing in on Islamabad: Fazl*

April 23, 2009

** JUI-F chief says Swat peace deal based on defeat, not success 
* Khawaja Asif asks government to revisit Swat deal*

By Zulfiqar Ghuman

ISLAMABAD: JUI-F chief Fazlur Rehman warned in a speech in the National Assembly on Wednesday that the Taliban were closing in on Islamabad.

*You talk about Swat and Buner, but according to my information, they have reached Kala Dhaka and Tarbela. And if they continue advancing, there will be only Margalla Hills between them and the federal capital,* he said. He blamed the civil war-like situation on former president Pervez Musharrafs decision to join the US-led war on terror. He said the fallout would also affect India and China.

The Swat peace deal was based on defeat, not success, he said. Fazl said there was no writ of the state in the NWFP.

*PML-Ns Khawaja Asif urged the government to revisit the deal with Sufi Muhammad saying the Taliban had made public their intention of taking over the whole of Pakistan.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: The army must face up to Taliban*

April 23, 2009

*The majority opinion which not so long ago favoured the Nizam-e Adl Regulation (NAR) in Swat is now shifting away from a pro-Taliban stance and conceding that Pakistan might have to fight them as Pakistans own war after all. This has happened owing to developments that were predictable to the entire world but not to most Pakistanis because of a media bias. The Swat Taliban have finally said that they are not bound to honour the peace accord between the government and the TNSM cleric Sufi Muhammad. That puts paid to the NAR.*

*Sufi Muhammad was supposed to declare war against the Taliban if they did not abide by the NAR, but he has instead condemned the Constitution of Pakistan as an infidel institution. A kind of jihadi nepotism has overcome him as he refuses to see what his son-in-law Fazlullah is doing in Dir and Buner in violation of the accord. Indeed, the Taliban spokesman Muslim Khan has denounced those who criticise the Sufis verdict against democracy and insists that his brand of shariat will be applied throughout Pakistan, with jiziya (protection tax) imposed on non-Muslims. (Jiziya can be retrospective, amounting to crores of rupees, as happened in the case of the Sikh community in Orakzai.)*

*Theres more disquieting news. Like all Taliban, including some pro-Pakistan warlords like Maulvi Nazir, the Taliban spokesman has welcomed Al Qaeda and its leadership to the areas conquered by the Taliban and vowed to help such formerly state-backed jihadi organisations as Lashkar-e Tayba and Jaish-e Muhammad in addition to the foreign outfits such as the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, to consolidate their hold on Pakistans territory. The chief of the Lashkar is in protective custody and the Jaish chief has been made to disappear for the same reason  if they are visible, there may be pressure to extradite them.*

*The message is clear: the Taliban are linked to Al Qaeda and they are counting on such elements in Punjab to help them take their war down to other parts of Pakistan. When the Swat deal was being sewed up, only the MQM objected, but it was soon isolated in parliament when the National Assembly voted in favour of the NAR. The media-mujahideen acted in the same irresponsible manner in which they had acted during the Lal Masjid affair by siding with the Taliban over the videoed whipping of a 17-year-old girl.* The Supreme Court added its bit by releasing the Lal Masjid cleric who immediately announced his resolve to spread the Taliban shariat in Pakistan.

Interior Adviser Mr Rehman Malik has growled ineffectually in reply and the advocate general in Peshawar has asserted that the High Court will exercise full authority over the qazi courts in Swat. But everyone knows that the advocate general will never go to Swat to say this and risk getting his head chopped off at a Mingora square. Mr Nawaz Sharif has expressed concern after his party kept saying it was not Pakistans war that the army was fighting against the Taliban. His refusal to morally support the PPP government earlier and his partys rejection of an ISI briefing on the matter in a joint parliamentary session had actually made the army back off.

*Finally, it is the army that has to step forward and face the Taliban. It has baulked so far because of adverse public opinion and an equally lethal media tilt. But now that the politicians are waking up to the danger and the media is increasingly disabused, the army must end its India-driven strategy and try to save Pakistan from becoming the caliphate of Al Qaeda. In fact, Islamabad has to reach an understanding with New Delhi over the matter in order to get the army to mobilise in the numbers required. However, if this is not done, the people will have to fight the war on their own. The MQM is asking the right question: what if the Taliban come and the army is not there to protect us?*

*Swat is the challenge staring us in the face. If we dont accept it and fight the Taliban, then the world will have to come and fight it the way it thinks fit.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Too little, too late?*  

Thursday, 23 Apr, 2009 

*PML-N leader Nawaz Sharif has conceded that the Taliban are now threatening to get out of Swat  So weve got to avoid that situation. His comments provide a distant ray of hope in Pakistans currently grim situation, where barbaric criminals make a mockery of the state and everything it stands for. Therefore, notwithstanding Mr Sharifs and his partys traditional alignment with the religious right, the belated recognition that the TTPs manoeuvrings constitute a serious danger to the nations sovereignty must be appreciated. *Supported by so-called peace broker Sufi Mohammads TNSM, the Taliban are no longer a threat but a grotesque reality. They already occupy certain sections of Pakistans territory where they formulate and enforce their own laws that are neither just nor have anything to do with the countrys system of justice. 

*As such, Mr Sharifs statement may prove a case of too little, too late. The Taliban have already taken control of Buner and adjacent areas such as Mansehra are in serious danger of being overrun. The writ of the government weakens by the hour, while the terrorists are steadily emboldened. Yet the state and its institutions  including the military  have so far shown an appalling lack of commitment or wherewithal to force back the swarm. In the face of the Talibans growing list of atrocities, the governments silence has been deafening and the armys lack of success inexplicably humiliating. **Success has been claimed in negotiating with the terrorists but there is no evidence to support this. Far from laying down arms and allowing the government to re-establish administrative control, the Taliban advertise with impunity the goal of enforcing their own brand of Sharia across the country. *

*The time in which to turn back the tide is fast running out. It is of vital importance that other political leaders and parties recognise the threat posed by the Taliban and their expansionist agenda.* A clear line has been drawn and members of both the government and the opposition  and the citizenry  must make clear which side they are on. The religious right and their political parties are of particular importance; they must stop disseminating ill thought-out rhetoric on the virtues of a system that has so far never been defined in terms other than the vaguely ideological. The steady indoctrination of the citizenry by the religious right was one of the factors that allowed the Taliban to garner so much power and support in the first place. *The Taliban are using the banner of religion to mask their agenda for control of the country. That agenda, and their methods, must be condemned in the strongest possible terms and opposed through every means possible. Stripped of the guise of religion, the Talibans activities are clearly revealed as treasonable and seditious offences. *


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Prepare for the war*

Thursday, April 23, 2009
Zafar Hilaly

*South Asian experts from over half a dozen institutions in the US, when asked about Pakistan's prospects in confronting the Taliban challenge, gave a huge thumbs down. Our own pundit in residence, the much travelled and deservedly famous Ahmed Rasheed, is even more pessimistic in his candid moments. If then one were to sum up the take of the experts, both foreign and domestic, on Pakistan's future prospects it would be: "Pakistan is on the verge of disintegration. Nothing can save it. The present government is not able to mobilize the economic and political resources to push back the Taliban challenge. And, by the way, this is not the worse case scenario but a realistic version based on militant gains and the failure of the Pakistan establishment to respond. In sum Pakistan is beyond redemption."*

Of course our prime minister disagrees, so do some more cerebral politicians but that is to be expected. Their response must per force have a Churchillian ring about it, *although one friend remarked that the prime minister sounds like the infamous "Bagdad Bob", Saddam's information minister, who had the gall to say, even as he was being evicted from his office by American troops, that Bagdad had been cleared of all US forces. *

As for what are public feelings due to the lack of reliable polls we are less certain. However, my admittedly unscientific private poll of taxi and rickshaw drivers, usually perspicacious political watchers, suggests that the public too believes that all is lost. About the only segment of the population which feels optimistic about Pakistan's future appear to be those who live off the domestic Stock Markets which are experiencing a mini boom. An ex-banker when asked how he could account for this sliver of optimism in a sea of pessimism remarked, "The individual you asked is one of the four biggest manipulators of the market, so what else do you expect him to say?"

Pakistanis are understandably loath to write off Pakistan not because the omens are good or because better leadership is at hand, in fact the failure of the civilian leadership to stem the violence is a warning that the end may well be nigh; but because the battle to rid Pakistan of the militant threat has not yet been joined in earnest. This will only happen once the military, which has kept itself aloof from the conflict, except when unavoidable, decides to enter the fray or alternatively stays out; and when the Pakistani middle classes, as yet uninvolved, are mobilised to join the fight that is under way. 

*This war, unlike that of 1971 is not a battle exclusively between the Taliban and the forces of law and order, nor is it one of secession. On the outcome of this war will depend how Pakistanis live and think, dress and eat, talk and pray, what they read, the games they play, etc. In this war not only Pakistan's unity or territorial integrity but also our version of life and religion is at stake.* 

*The battle lines between the two sides are clear. On the one side are the Taliban extremists, their tribal supporters, the laskars and jaishes and the fanatical thousands groomed in some of the 18000 or so Wahabi funded madaressas that have proliferated. Facing them will be the military if, that is, it chooses to fight; and the masses. In the case of obtaining the support of the masses there is a caveat, namely, provided a serious and countrywide attempt is made by the government to energise/mobilise the masses, which is not happening.*

Indeed, the outcome of the war may well be decided before the battle commences. It will depend on which side offers the best hope to the populace and how they move to garner mass support. Successful strategising rather than any feat of arms is how the Taliban captured Afghanistan. They are past masters at the art of promoting defections, sowing discord in the ranks of their adversaries, separating the commander from his forces, taking advantage of the widespread demand for law and order, putting themselves on a par with the people whose support they need to enlist, providing moral clarity, a promise of a just and safe society and hence a true Islamic state. 

*All baloney, of course, as Afghans discovered during the six years the Taliban ruled Afghanistan and returned the country to a state of pristine medievalism. Small wonder then that Afghans joyously welcomed the demise of the Taliban after a brief but conclusive defeat in 2001 at the hands of fellow Afghans supported by the US.* 

*It is in the crucial realm of strategising that our government is losing the battle. The government and parliament must cease behaving as if we are merely taking on misguided brothers and their followers who are basically "patriotic Pakistanis". *We are in fact taking on a blood thirsty horde that has hijacked Islam, trashed the image of Islam as a peace-loving religion, ignored the Quranic injunction that "There is no compulsion in Islam" and now mean to impose their version of the Sharia on Pakistan regardless of the cost in terms of human life and the security and safety of the country and the people. 

*To them no opponent who disagrees with their world view is a Muslim and all who do are worthy of death. It does not stop there, as they demonstrated in Swat, every relative, supporter and well-wisher of an opponent, however innocent, will receive the same punishment.* In the face of such barbarism a pusillanimous and vacillating response won't do. As the Taliban give no quarter parliament should work up the courage to warn them that they can expect none in return. 

*Motivation is the staple on which wars are fought, and won or lost; and of this there is no better example than the striking contrast between the performance of our soldiers in Swat and those of their brothers in Kargil. In Swat, despite having the upper hand in terms of fire power, considerable reserves and the air force on call the army received a drubbing from a guerrilla force. *In Kargil, on the other hand, not withstanding the lack of any backup support or being outnumbered and outgunned, and knowing that there was no way down from those heights except in a coffin our jawans fought heroically on an empty stomach till their ammunition ran out; and then only when the order came to cease fighting. 

*The reason for the contrast in performances is not because in Swat the enemy was a fellow Muslim while in the other India but rather the failure of their leaders to convey to the troops the reason and rationale of the war against the Taliban and why defeat was not an option. Swat has been a singular failure of civil and military leadership.*

*A highly motivated force of extremists does not fear death; in fact they vie to get killed, such is their longing for the rewards of paradise and their fearsomeness as opponents. We know that and hence the job of a disciplined army is to help them achieve their goal and enter paradise as quickly and in as vast numbers as possible. And if in the process we need to solicit the assistance of foreign powers by way of modern and appropriate weaponry we should do so.* 

*To defeat one devil we should be prepared to sup with another. Talk of sovereignty, hidden US/Israeli/Indian conspiracies to defang/break up Pakistan is just so much idle prattle. Anyway, if the Taliban win the US will not need to "conspire to set the stage for their intervention" they will have a ready made excuse. *

*The war effort must be a national effort in which the entire population and every segment of society plays their assigned roles in the fight against the enemy and not, as at present, to leave matters to a weak, demoralised and underpaid police and overextended rangers while the army is ensconced in its bunkers on the Line of Control looking over its shoulder passively as large swathes of the country fall to the enemy. *


The writer is a former ambassador


----------



## Hasnain2009

_Self Deleted_


----------



## muse

Mr. Malik makes accusations but where is this "proof" that he is supposed to have?


----------



## All-Green

muse said:


> Mr. Malik makes accusations but where is this "proof" that he is supposed to have?



Sadly i think Mr. Malik is just trying to downplay his inadequacy in dealing with a crisis much beyond his capability to resolve in any manner whatsoever.

You do not deliberate upon the proof amongst yourselves in closed rooms at a time when the resulting death toll has reached such proportions, you take on the countries responsible by throwing the proof in their faces!

Whereas there can be many enemy agencies/funding behind the TTP, there is no doubt that TTP composes of post Afghan War fighters, brainwashed Madrassa cannon fodder and many mercenaries for hire roaming in our motherland.

Providing the evidence for such covert support is not as easy as it sounds and the best way is to fight TTP as an enemy ARMY and then work on getting the proof once we capture key commanders and facilities...there shall be much more solid proof which we shall be able to produce after an operation.

Sadly the only way i see that happening is that ARMY will take initiative and inform the GOP of their operation to get the token approval...pathetic thing is that our Government is acting in a childish manner by thinking that if the things go bad...Army will take the fall...they still do not see the gravity of the situation and are hoping to be seen in a positive light by all.

The esteemed ministers and parliamentarians do not realize that if things do get that bad that even Army cannot save the situation then there will be no point in saving their own hides (if possible) since there will be no country left to rule for them.


----------



## muse

I too, think Mr. Malik is relying on Pakistani's irrational attitudes - while there is no doubt that a number intelligence services are fishing the troubled waters of B'stan - Mr. Malik will offer more straws to clutch at instead of facing their problem head on.

I am not sure I understand what the Pakistan army are playing at, I do not for a minute buy the line that the army cannot fight, instead it seems to me that it is choosing not to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## All-Green

muse said:


> I too, think Mr. Malik is relying on Pakistani's irrational attitudes - while there is no doubt that a number intelligence services are fishing the troubled waters of B'stan - Mr. Malik will offer more straws to clutch at instead of facing their problem head on.
> 
> I am not sure I understand what the Pakistan army are playing at, I do not for a minute buy the line that the army cannot fight, instead it seems to me that it is choosing not to.



Sir, with all nation/media/leaders bombarding ARMY 24/7 for always stepping on democracy's toes i am not surprised at ARMY not taking the initiative.
ARMY is giving democracy the space it has demanded so vehemently...the space is now being occupied by TTP and that is the essence of it.

I am positive that ARMY is itching to fight the enemy but the political complexity demands that GOP asks ARMY to move in and not vice verse...GOP has to give strong statements before the operation...an address by the Prime Minister...which despite its cosmetic value will still boost morale of the nation that our PM is taking on the terrorists....ARMY personnel will have support of nation and the elected reps which will make them more motivated and the rest they will do with their toil, sweat and blood... I have no doubt about that...

Still i have been hearing some buzz and i think it is a matter of few days that Army will move in with or without GOP request to do so...will be sad if GOP does not come out with all guns blazing and bombards the TTP farce in front of entire nation before the ARMY operation is launched...

Democracy promised us affirmative actions but sadly the democratically elected government is not putting its faith in the public and is afraid to directly assault the ideology of TTP with a fear that they may lose support of some religious parties.
Maybe its times our politicians grew up as well and looked beyond the next elections.


----------



## muse

All green

Perhaps you may not know but I for one called this so called democratic govt for what it is, a criminal cabal imposed on the people of Pakistan - we all know that pakistani political parties do not practice democracy and yet to some they are like a religion.

As fo rthe Army, well, really I think they are playing a political game. Niaz has reported that it is his strong impression based on personal contacts that the army are demoralized and have no stomach for the fight. Enigma refutes this, I hope Engima is right.

We are also informed that the army does not want to be ahead of the civilians on this (read playing politics) The Army is subordinate to the civilian govt but it's responsibility (read duty) is to the Pakistani state and Nation. The longer it waits, the more timid and halfhearted it's response to this provocation.

But perhaps soon it will not be material whether the army will fight or not - Mr. Musharraf said of his Army that they are not sitting wearing bangles, I note Mr. General Kiyani offers no such fortitude.


----------



## All-Green

muse said:


> All green
> 
> Perhaps you may not know but I for one called this so called democratic govt for what it is, a criminal cabal imposed on the people of Pakistan - we all know that pakistani political parties do not practice democracy and yet to some they are like a religion.
> 
> As fo rthe Army, well, really I think they are playing a political game. Niaz has reported that it is his strong impression based on personal contacts that the army are demoralized and have no stomach for the fight. Enigma refutes this, I hope Engima is right.
> 
> We are also informed that the army does not want to be ahead of the civilians on this (read playing politics) The Army is subordinate to the civilian govt but it's responsibility (read duty) is to the Pakistani state and Nation. The longer it waits, the more timid and halfhearted it's response to this provocation.
> 
> But perhaps soon it will not be material whether the army will fight or not - Mr. Musharraf said of his Army that they are not sitting wearing bangles, I note Mr. General Kiyani offers no such fortitude.



I will agree with Enigma here...most of the officers and soldiers know what is at stake...i had been in touch with some friends and relatives who fought in the Wana and SWAT sectors...some even canceled their due leaves in order to be with their troops...In many of the actions in which troops were overwhelmed, most of the ARMY men fought till they were martyred or incapacitated whereas many of the FC men surrendered when offered by militants...there are many good FC troops but overall they are not willing to fight to the last when they are offered surrender option.

There have been many brave acts in the war but we do not use our propaganda machinery to highlight our brave acts, honor the martyrs and prove the righteousness of our actions to the nation, again and again...when faced with propaganda you have to counter it with even stronger one.

The low morale is due to the attitude of the nation in hailing all the actions as pro US (a very sad thing to see) but still regular ARMY troops have always been more than a match for the TTP in most of the sectors that these two have engaged each other.

On a side note...
If US indeed wants to rip apart Pakistan then TTP actually are helping them in such a goal and therefore if we want to foil a suspected US plot to destabilize Pakistan...we need to eliminate TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: Is it India or is it Taliban?* 

April 25, 2009

*Mr Nawaz Sharif said Thursday that India and Pakistan need to normalise relations in order to resolve the current crises in the region.* This contrasted with the statement by the new Jamaat-e Islami chief, Syed Munawar Hasan, that Pakistan must sever relations with India because the latter is allegedly involved in the insurrection in Balochistan. There is a third-party comment from the US Secretary of State, Ms Hilary Clinton, about the good news that Pakistan is withdrawing some troops from the border with India and making them confront the terrorists in the tribal areas. This is in consonance with Mr Sharifs wisdom.

Mr Sharif actually thought of normalisation of relations with India in the context of Kashmir. But even that suffices as long as it is the normalisation pledged by him in the Charter of Democracy of 2006. *However, a number of other politically less powerful but influential men  because of their media profile  are recommending confrontation with India. They also want confrontation with the US because both, they vow, are involved in fomenting terrorism in Pakistan. One stands accused of destabilising Pakistan and wanting to undo it; the other is accused of wanting to cause a state breakdown to facilitate the taking away of Pakistans nuclear weapons. From Gen Aslam Beg to Gen Hamid Nawaz, retired generals are tracing all kinds of Taliban-owned terrorist attacks to India.*

*Even if we accept that India is fishing in the tribal areas, then too it does ot take away from the Taliban threat.* Major-General Athar Abbas, Director-General ISPR, talking to The Friday Times this week, said: Whatever one says, it cannot be denied that we face a conventional threat on the eastern border that we cannot ignore. There is a history of conflict with India, and there are several outstanding issues. For example, the water issue is emerging as a serious problem between the two countries. Also consider that the Pakistan-specific conventional capabilities of India are being expanded; and there was a 35 percent increase in the budget for this capability. Can any nation lower its guard against such a threat?

*But the point about the Taliban threat is not to reduce the threat perception from India but to realise that the internal security dimension offers an immediate and existential threat. What is more important to consider is the fact that Pakistan may be defeated from the inside before it is able to confront India effectively on the borders. This is what everyone in Pakistan and outside it is now saying and so far the state has not shown the will to fight the internal threat. The world is prepared to help with military and non-military funds and providing training to our security forces to fight the terrorists and win this war.*

India will not talk just now as it is in the throes of general elections. Both the big parties are casting their net for votes by exploiting the anger aroused among the masses against Pakistan after the Mumbai attacks. *The government in New Delhi cant take the risk of being seen fraternising with Pakistan, but some communication can be established through the secondary channels to enable Pakistan to safely disengage from the eastern border and save its citizens from being slaughtered behind its back. Unless the army gets to enjoy an upper hand vis-à-vis the Taliban soon, it runs the risk of losing internal cohesiveness. *

The Balochistan issue with India can be negotiated because the Baloch sub-nationalists are demanding constitutional rights and that issue in any case needs to be tackled within the larger framework of the federation. India is definitely making trouble there but it wont be able to get a corresponding response from the Baloch if the Baloch grievances can be addressed. 

Meanwhile, it is not advisable to include Russia in the terrorist equation, as Security Adviser Mr Rehman Malik did on Thursday, because even in the 1970s the Russians did not train the Baloch insurgents, Indeed, Russia has stayed away from our mess since 1991. *What is the logic of inflating the threat simply in order to explain why Pakistan is not engaging the Taliban?*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Make a start, for Pakistans sake* 

By Shada Islam 
Saturday, 25 Apr, 2009 

*HERES a word of warning to Pakistans top policymakers, both civilian and military: the time for muddling through is over. So is the time for incoherent waffling, glib comments and irresponsible policies.* 

*With extremism gaining ground and the country on the verge of becoming a failed state, Pakistan and its increasingly discredited leadership must stop playing with fire  and the future of the country. *

*Pakistans survival is at stake. That is why international donors meeting in Tokyo this month coughed up another $5bn in economic development aid to the country. *Islamabad is counting on more help from the US, and European countries will probably also take out their cheque books soon in a bid to help stabilise Pakistan. 

*But such aid, and the goodwill that goes with it, is conditional on Pakistan being able to deliver results. Both the assistance and the good intentions will dry up soon unless Pakistans leaders become genuinely serious about tackling militancy. In other words, the good old days of the Bush-Cheney era when Islamabad could do no wrong as a key partner in the war on terror are over. *

Mercifully, the Obama administration has dropped all references to the war on terror and while Washington believes stabilising Pakistan is a priority, *US aid will now come with strong strings attached. Put bluntly: Pakistans leaders can no longer count on the endless sympathy or understanding of their western allies. *

Just as well. Pakistanis deserve better leaders and a better life. They deserve to live in a stable and peaceful country on the road to modernity. They deserve respect for their resilience, their hard work and their ability to survive in harsh times. Instead they find themselves living in the most dangerous country in the world which is losing global respect as it reverses, slowly but surely, into turmoil and chaos. *As one well-intentioned senior European diplomat told this correspondent: When I look at Pakistan, I despair. *

Small wonder then that President Asif Ali Zardari can expect some tough talking when he visits Washington early next month for talks with US officials and his Afghan counterpart Hamid Karzai. Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani should brace himself for an equally uneasy few hours when he holds first-ever summit talks with European Union leaders in mid-June. 

American irritation with Islamabad was clearly expressed by US Secretary of State Hillary Clintons statement to the House Foreign Affairs Committee this week that the Pakistani government was abdicating to the Taliban and extremists. Senior EU and Nato policymakers are similarly concerned about the governments growing penchant for peace deals with militants and Mr Gilanis smug reference to homegrown strategies for fighting terrorism. 

*Neither the Americans nor most Europeans are under any illusion about either Mr Zardari or Mr Gilani. Both are seen as intellectual lightweights, either unwilling or unable to deal with the enormous challenge of combating the increasingly fierce insurgency.* Newspaper reports and photographs of the two men in polite (one hopes) conversation, looking for all intents and purposes like uneasy representatives of two rival states, just about sum up Pakistans messy political landscape. 

*The Pakistan Army, meanwhile, should also be under no illusion that it is seen as a valid alternative to the current ramshackle civilian rule. Pakistans military leaders and the security establishment are as discredited in the West as the civilians,* with Americans and Europeans alike finally realising that the army, with its focus on fighting wars with India, is  among other things  in desperate need of counter-terrorism training to fight the militants. 

*It is now widely acknowledged that far from being the bulwark against extremism and the proponent of enlightened moderation that he claimed to be, former President Pervez Musharraf is largely responsible for Pakistans current perilous state. *

*Clinton is right: Pakistan is facing an existential threat. What alarms and dismays this correspondent, and many other expatriates, is just how oblivious many in Pakistan appear to be to the very real danger to the Pakistani state posed by the insurgency. This refusal to acknowledge the gravity of the situation  except when demanding foreign aid for counter terrorism  is particularly true of those in power. *

That this state of denial can exist after the murder of Benazir Bhutto, the Marriott bombings and the attacks on the Sri Lankan cricket team is particularly difficult to understand. 

But then there are many aspects of Pakistans policies that are bewildering. At a recent meeting of the Alliance of Civilisations in Istanbul, I was asked by participants just how the Pakistani government could find the time to sponsor and promote a resolution in the UN Human Rights Council which would stop the defamation of religion. 

*The resolution is clearly designed to stop criticism and perceived insults to Islam. But, asked one observer, instead of focusing on western cartoons and films, the Pakistani government would be well advised to take action against militants and insurgents who are defaming Islam on a daily basis.* Interestingly, Clinton has called on Pakistanis, including those in the diaspora, to speak out forcefully in an effort to change the Pakistani governments attitude. 

*Many Pakistanis, both inside and outside the country, have indeed been cautious and wary of speaking out against the extremists. Criticising fellow Muslims, however unsavoury they may be, is still frowned upon in certain circles. It is easier to lash out against the West instead. *

*Similarly, speaking out against government policies is wrongly viewed as unpatriotic and a betrayal of Pakistan. This is nonsense, *of course, but expatriates have been particularly vulnerable to critics who claim that they dont really have the right to speak out on domestic issues because they do not live in Pakistan. 

Those arguments no longer hold water. In these days of almost instant and constant travel, the Internet, mobile phones, blogs and Twitter, no one can be accused of being out of touch with the reality of Pakistan. *Changing attitudes and mindsets is not easy, of course. But we have to make a start. For Pakistans sake.*

The writer is Dawns correspondent in Brussels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

*Musharraf ready to &#8216;run&#8217; Pakistan *

LAHORE: Former president Gen (r) Pervez *Musharraf has said he is prepared to return to office if the political and economic situation continues to deteriorate. Interviewed by Sir David Frost for the Al-Jazeera television channel, he said he would consider serving another term if he felt he could make a valuable contribution. Musharraf told Frost he had decided to resign because if he had remained in office he would have become &#8220;some kind of an impotent president. I&#8217;m not the kind of person who sits around uselessly. I can&#8217;t be a useless man&#8221;. But since stepping down, he said, he was &#8220;despondent&#8221; about what was happening particularly now that the Taliban have been allowed to introduce sharia law in Swat. He said he believed the Taliban now constituted a far greater threat to Pakistan than Al QaedaMusharraf blamed the US for the &#8216;trust deficit&#8217; between Washington and Islamabad. He said President Barack Obama had not helped change the US attitude towards Pakistan and is little different from his predecessor*. daily times monitor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

muse said:


> All green
> 
> Perhaps you may not know but I for one called this so called democratic govt for what it is, a criminal cabal imposed on the people of Pakistan - we all know that pakistani political parties do not practice democracy and yet to some they are like a religion.
> 
> As fo rthe Army, well, really I think they are playing a political game. Niaz has reported that it is his strong impression based on personal contacts that the army are demoralized and have no stomach for the fight. Enigma refutes this, I hope Engima is right.
> 
> We are also informed that the army does not want to be ahead of the civilians on this (read playing politics) The Army is subordinate to the civilian govt but it's responsibility (read duty) is to the Pakistani state and Nation. The longer it waits, the more timid and halfhearted it's response to this provocation.
> 
> But perhaps soon it will not be material whether the army will fight or not - Mr. Musharraf said of his Army that they are not sitting wearing bangles, I note Mr. General Kiyani offers no such fortitude.




My view is that PA has been trained and indoctrinated to fight a traditional war with India, a known enemy. If we have a war with India tomorrow, PA will perform admirably. Talib on the other hand is an unknown enemy. One doesnt really know who your enemy is until he blows himself up. Also most of the people on the other side are Pakistanis; your own brother may be on the other side. No matter how disciplined, ordinary soldier and the officers are part of the society, they feel the same and read the same news papers and watch the same programs. 

You have read what Imran Khan had said. Pak Media and people such as Imran Khan have been successful in creating the impression that Taliban are the victims and WOT is US war not of Pakistans. Every thing will be alright if Pakistan disassociates from this war on terror. Whenever PA was about to gain victory, their operation was halted on one pretext or another. It is bound to cause demoralization. I am convinced that whether FC or regular army, Taliban are not going to be defeated. How can you stop March of Taliban when Jamiat Tulaaba and JI are calling Sufi Mohammed aao hum tumhare saath haein as in one of the threads?

We need to close all the madrassahs as start; at least it will eliminate Tailban Fifth Column within Pakistan polity. Do we have spine for that? Secondly we need a consensus in the parliament to establish the writ of the parliament regardless of the cost, do we stomach strong enough? Would our media refrain from exploiting the situation by repeating the scenes of destruction by PA bombing N times and ignore barbarism of Taliban thus causing each offensive to be halted short of achieving success?

IMO answer of all the above is NO. I rest my case.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muse

Niaz Saheb

We Pakistanis have been protecting the army for a bit too long - we can no longer do it, as we once did.

It pains me, but since those whose responsibility it is to do it will not do it, I take it upon myself: Fact of the matter is, Sir, that the army's sympathy is not with the people of Pakistan but with the Talib - any time sh t hits the fan, the army will issue a feel good meaningless statement, but it will not defeat the Talib -- Army is wedded to the Islamist concept of war (irregular) unfortunately for the army there is no plauisible deniablity left for it.

Army strategy has failed in Afghanistan, yet the army refuses to acknoeledge it and seems unable to come up with alternative policies to safeguard Pakistani interests, similarly army strategy in Inidna administered kashmir has also failed, and again for the same reasons because the tool/policy employed was pretty much the same - now the army is hellbound to fail in Pakistan itself.

Army was Pakistan's showcase institution, it no longer is, it cannot be. Far from furthering Pakistani interests, these failures have put Pakistan in an ever increasing levels of threat and consequences.

A while ago, you may have read op-ed pieces suggesting that after the attack on the police academy, it is clear that it is the police that will carry the fight forward, incredibly, Sir, I and all others here can assure you that you did not find a rebuttal by ISPR of that statement.

Fine, If Pakistan army and politicians will not do what is required, recall we are talking of Pakistan, there are those who are willing to take on talib -OTalib is not 10 feet tall, and militias have cut them to size, with a little help (wink, wink, nudge, nudge) elsewhere and will do so again in Pakistan, army or no army, it's no longer relevent . 

Now before the more patriot than thou brigade take offence, lets ask whether talking of the Army's Pakistan or Pakistan's army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-2

I've held EXACTLY this view and expressed it here without virtue of inside contacts to your army. I'm sorry but given the nat'l narrative and culture inculcated by Zia, there's little reason to think that your army is psychologically prepared for civil war-

*"... Also most of the people on the other side are Pakistanis; your own brother may be on the other side. No matter how disciplined, ordinary soldier and the officers are part of the society, they feel the same and read the same news papers and watch the same programs."*

That moment of hesitancy will kill. Being killed by your own will demoralize. This was embedded into your army at SWAT and you'd be silly to think otherwise. It was a strategic retreat to preserve the psyche of your soldiers.

I only can pray that your commanders have been working your men emotionally for the coming battle. You'll be killing and killing Pakistanis at that-not yanks and not Indians.

This will challenge every ounce of leadership your troop commanders can muster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Thanks Muse. Pakistani millitary has failed miserably to curb the spread of taliban. Its assessment of the situation after the u s attack of afghanistan in 2002 has been a total failure as usual.

The pakistani generals---those retd and others occupying office have been seemingly been living in a different planet or a time warp. Their callous attitude and unprepared mindset has ground the nation to a halt and brought it pretty close to its knees.

There comes a time in the life of men---when a decision has to be made between a friend and foe and for the safety and the sovereignty of the nation---these generals have been a failure at that as well.

It is just simply an excuse that pak millitary is trained to fight the indians only---that is an absolute hogwash---pak millitary is trained to fight anyone once the order has been given. If the combat commander choses not to do so---that is a problem in itself of ideology---which rarely comes up----but that can be also resolved with a field cour martial and a firing squad---desperate measures are needed for desperate times.

Pak millitary has given too much time for the talibs to get stronger and deepen their roots in the locales---whereas the insurgency should have been fought at all the fronts---the battle should have started on tv media, pamphlets, public loudspeakers in town squares, radio and any other means available to counter the threat of the talib propaganda.

The FM radio transmission of the mullahs could have been jammed and the soucre of the stations bombed and destroyed.

Nothing to counter the talib propaganda has been done by the millitary. The question then need to be asked is---where does the millitary have its head buried at.

We do hear the sob-story of 3000 pakistani soldiers killed----but I tell you that their deaths have been wasted by the incompetent generals off the pakistani army----these generals are building their mauseleums over the dead bodies of the soldiers---which is just for show and tell---but nothing concrete has come out of this loss. 

Here is an army which has become so gutless and spineless that it is letting its murderers go scott free---the people who cuts the throats of the army personale----public executions of the most heinious---any other army of the world with any kind of honor and dignity would hunt those murderers down and kill them one by one----but our great army has never claimed to go after them or has never come with even one executioner of the taliban as a prisoner.

This army has become absolutely pathetic in its function. We pakistanis give our army too much credit, respect and power. I believe that it is time to bring them down to the earth where they belong.

Pakistan should curtail the authority of the millitary---a millitary uniform should be inferior to the police uniform in civilian times and even at the time of war within the national boundaries. A change should be made for a police officer to be of more authority to that of the millitary man. Millitary must learn to do the job that they are destined to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

The following published in todays News.

Fighting the militant within us 



In the national interest

Monday, April 27, 2009
Kamal Siddiqi

The writer is editor reporting, The News

One can only wonder how Pakistans political and military leadership functions. Earlier this month, the faulty Nizam-e-Adl Regulation was steamrolled through Parliament and signed into law by the president. The regulation also had the blessings of the military leadership.

Prior to this, the government had been sidestepping the issue, given the nature of what was to be ratified. But then, push came to shove and we buckled under pressure. The chief of the Tehrik-e-Nifaz-e-Shariat-e-Muhammadi (TNSM) threatened to pull out of the deal signed earlier between him and the ANP which had to be signed by the president. The ANP threatened to withdraw from the government. This in turn put pressure on President Zardari, already stung with the defeat of having had to restore the chief justice. And he complied, but only after making the Parliament (read Nawaz Sharif) a party to the act.

It is one thing to pass a regulation, and another to look at the fine print. What one needs to ask our MNAs is why no discussion was held on the regulation? Also, what was the legal implication of having it passed through Parliament? More important, what moral grounds do the MNAs have to stand on, given that they have given their unanimous approval of a regulation that hands over a whole division to a foreign power? Does the Parliament have the power to do this?

The stand taken in the Senate last week seems to be encouraging. But despite the rhetoric, the effort is of no value and is only symbolic. The on-ground reality is that the Taliban are in Swat. It has become their fiefdom. Our detractors are making fun of us. They say that in the bid to free one valley (Kashmir), we have ended giving up another (Swat). While this is hurtful, because there is an element of truth to it. The question now is, what are we doing about this? So far it seems that we are content at licking our wounds.

Now our political leadership is waking up to the full implications of what it has signed on. But our politicians have one message for people at home and another for audiences in the West. Mian Nawaz Sharif, who once wanted to assume the mantle of Ameer-ul-Momineen, told an American newspaper this week that he was concerned over the fact that the Taliban were now using Swat as a base to expand their operations in the whole area. This is the same Nawaz Sharif whose party voted en-bloc in favour of the faulted regulation. Did this not occur to him when he was forcing his party people to give their seal of approval?

Either our leadership is completely clueless or it is too devious for its own good. Anyone could have told them the simple fact that once the Taliban and the TNSM, which in many respects mean one and the same thing, take over Swat, they will consolidate and then expand their operations. But Prime Minister Gilani and Rehman Malik continued to evade the truth and reassured the people that all was well and under control. It was not. The prime minister stated in a programme on Geo TV that the Americans neednt worry about Swat. What about the Pakistanis?

Sharif is now seeing himself as the new love of the American administration. His meetings in the US embassy and the subsequent statements from both sides indicate that he is presenting himself as the new candidate for kingship. His argument being that since he is right-of-centre, he will be in a better position to sell any disconnect with the Taliban and the religious militants that the Americans want to put into place.

If anyone has been truthful in all this, it has been the Taliban and the TSNM. Sufi Muhammad clearly said that the ruling of the Qazi court would not be challenged by any other court in the land, including the Supreme Court. Sufi also labelled the courts of Pakistan as un-Islamic. Which, in effect, means that not only will the Swat courts function independently, but the Supreme Courts writ will also not extend to Swat.

More alarmingly, the Taliban spokesman, appropriately called Muslim Khan, has welcomed foreign militants, including Al Qaeda members, to Swat. He has said that they are welcome not only to come to Swat but also stay here too. In other words, base their operations from the Valley. This has caused much panic in world capitals and forced the question that was not asked earlier. What and who will protect Pakistans nuclear assets if the Taliban are within an earshot of Islamabad?

The Taliban know what they are doing. Muslim Khan has already stated that, if invited, the militia can even turn up in Karachi. At the same time, they have withdrawn from Buner. However, in Buner they have proved their point. The people of Buner had risen up against the Taliban. Now these people are scared and frustrated. Afghan Tajiks were sent in to terrorise the populace. They have promised they will come back. In all this, the government has remained silent, when it should have come to the rescue of its citizens.

It is under these extraordinary circumstances that US secretary of state Hillary Clinton urged Pakistanis to speak out against the governments Taliban policy and the deal in Swat. By all means, this is direct interference in the internal affairs of Pakistan. At the same time, it is sad to note that the American leadership has said what politicians should have been saying ever since the NAR came into discussion. Our leadership in this respect has been deceptive. And it continues to be.

Our politicians and organs of the state and parts of the media stands hijacked by an increasingly active and militant right. Men and women who belong to rightwing parties are working overtime to blunt the governments efforts on the war on terror. They are also strong in confusing issues and resetting the agenda. It is on these people that we need to focus as well.

As Pakistanis we need to ask ourselves what we want with this war, that has been imposed on us. In mosques, in parks and in homes, there is talk amongst some that the Taliban are the people who will come and set things straight in the country. Religious verses and texts are quoted to prop this argument. But how many of us really know how the Taliban operate and administer governance?

The media is shy of talking about life under the Taliban. One needs not go far. People can go to Swat and experience the rule firsthand. Given this situation, they can then welcome or reject the system of governance. As Pakistanis, especially those who directly or indirectly favour the Taliban and argue that this group is not against Pakistan, we need to know what our rightwing lobby is trying to get us into.

One of the reasons why Pakistan faces such challenges to its existence is that we are always looking for shortcuts and those who should stand strong, collapse at the hint of pressure or provocation. The writ of the state is challenged time and again and we are left with empty assurances given by de facto interior minister Rehman Malik.

The state is seen as weak. Despite the spending of billions on defence and law and order, the people feel more insecure than ever. We have an elected government in place, but it continues to act like a dictatorship. We are fighting a war from within, but we keep on blaming external forces. It is a matter of time before our misdeeds will catch up with us. It is time to take some important decisions and open our eyes to the bitter realities that surround us. We have no other choice.

Email: kamal.siddiqi@thenews.com.pk

Fighting the militant within us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

Niaz Saheb:

In Earlier posts we have pointed out that the American praises Mr. Gen. Kiyani is a example of tact and to keep him boxed in the role he wishes to project to the world -- as usual those who think they are more patriotic denouced us, instead of seeing us as caring and our analysis reasonably well forumulated, they question whether we are Pakistani and Muslim and some in authority nod in agreement:


From IHT, an editorial:

Editorial
*60 Miles From Islamabad *

April 26, 2009 
If the Indian Army advanced within 60 miles of Islamabad, you can bet Pakistan&#8217;s army would be fully mobilized and defending the country in pitched battles. Yet when the Taliban got that close to the capital on Friday, pushing into the key district of Buner, Pakistani authorities sent only several hundred poorly equipped and underpaid constabulary forces. 

On Sunday, security forces were reported to be beginning a push back. The latest advance by the Taliban is one more frightening reminder that most Pakistanis &#8212; from top civilian and military leaders to ordinary citizens &#8212; still do not fully understand the mortal threat that the militants pose to their fragile democracy. And one more reminder to Washington that it can waste no time enabling such denial. 

Pakistanis don&#8217;t have to look far to see what life would be like under Taliban rule. Since an army-backed peace deal ceded the Swat Valley to the militants, the Taliban have fomented class revolt and terrorized the region by punishing &#8220;un-Islamic&#8221; activities like dancing and girls&#8217; attending school. The more territory Pakistan cedes to the extremists, the more room the Taliban and Al Qaeda will have to launch attacks on American and NATO forces in Afghanistan. 

And &#8212; _most frightening of all &#8212; if the army cannot or will not defend its own territory against the militants, how can anyone be sure it will protect Pakistan&#8217;s 60 or so nuclear weapons?

Secretary of State Hillary Clinton was right last week when she warned that Pakistan was &#8220;abdicating to the Taliban.&#8221; American military leaders in recent days have also begun to raise the alarm, but for too long they insisted that Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, chief of staff of the army, did recognize the seriousness of the threat. We certainly have not seen it. 

On Friday, even as Mr. Kayani insisted &#8220;victory against terror and militancy will be achieved at all costs,&#8221; he defended the Swat deal. On Sunday, government officials insisted again that the deal remained in force despite obvious Taliban violations. Mr. Kayani complains that his troops lack the right tools to take on the militants, including helicopters and night-vision goggles. The army should have used some of the $12 billion it received from Washington over the last seven years to do just that, instead of spending the money on equipment and training to go after India. The next round of aid should include these items but also require that they be used to fight the militants_.

_Pakistan&#8217;s weak civilian leaders, including President Asif Ali Zardari and the opposition leader Nawaz Sharif, are complicit in the dangerous farce, wasting energy on political rivalries. They must persuade General Kayani to shift at least part of his focus and far more resources away from the Indian border to the Afghan border. 

Things are not going smoothly on the American side either. President Obama was right to recognize the need for an integrated strategy dealing with both Afghanistan and Pakistan. But his team has a lot more work to do, including figuring out ways to strengthen Pakistan&#8217;s government and its political will. 

Congress is mulling two different bills increasing aid to Pakistan. Whichever prevails should set clear benchmarks, especially on military spending. Like Pakistan, Washington cannot afford to waste any more time figuring out the way forward &#8212; not with the Taliban 60 miles from Islamabad_. 


Perhaps now positions which can be seen as creating excuses, waiting for the magical creation of "conducive" circumstances, may assert that just such circumstances have been created - that is if they are attuned to signals as one expects they should be. 

pakistan army must remember that it is Pakistan army not Army's Pakistan and that it is it's DUTY, it's reason for being, not to play chicken with politiicans, but to safeguard the lives and property of Pakistanis - this it will either do, or it will be show the way to a job it may be better suited for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Mk Sahib and like minded others:


> We pakistanis give our army too much credit, respect and power.



Hog wash.

The majority of Pakistanis, political parties and media ripped into the Army after the LM fiasco when it did act decisively against the extremists.

The only people who are gutless and spineless here are the Pakistanis on either side that attack the Army for (a) Going after the terrorists or (b) Bowing to public opinion and the democratic process and not going after the terrorists.

The analysis on either side is the shallow and safe one of finding a convenient scapegoat, instead of recognizing that the problems are much deeper in Pakistan's polity and society. 

The Military cannot win an insurgency without support from the public and the GoP. What has the GoP done to rehabilitate the refugees from bajaur? What plans does it have for rehabilitation and reconstruction if lets say the Army goes in tomorrow and clears out every part of the Tribal areas?

Some of you seem to think that the only thing we need to do is send in the Army to blow away the Taliban and all is well. In the absence of a supporting reconstruction and development strategy, any military gains will be squandered, and you will have an extremely pissed of populace that will be easy pickings for the next wave of extremism.

Sorry, but I don't see analysis here, I just see a frustrated blame game focused solely on the kinetic aspects of fighting the insurgency, without any thought given to the overall requirements for a long term solution.

We don't have the resources of the US and NATO, we cannot afford to waste billions as they have in Afghanistan with so little to show while continuing to use military force to maintain a stalemate.

And while the Army gets damned if it does and damned if it doesn't, the 'democratic' government representing 'Solah Crore Awaam' is sitting pretty twiddling its thumbs hoping someone else makes the decisions for it so it can resort to plausible denial in case things don't work out, and many of you are abetting the GoP and the remaining political leadership in that abdication of its responsibilities.

If you want the Army to be responsible, then advocate for and get the country to support a dictatorship, Martial law and an autocratic state first.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi AM,

If you feel that way---that is your right by choice. 

What I am saying over here is that this insurgency is the indirect creation of the pak army. When the pak army didnot analyse the situation properly when the al qaeda were on the run from afghanistan and coming to hide in pakistan---that was the job of the pak millitary heirarchy to understand----that today is the day that tables have turned----the world has changed----old alliances need to left alone and new issues must be tackled head-on.

In the early days after the war started---pakistan army would be strutting around capturing an al qaeda leader one here and another one there, making a show out of it for the american TV media and visiting american officials. It became so fake---that just to watch it, became nauseating.

The actions of pak millitary officers when rounding up al qaeda operatives is also debatable. They weere talking about " our muslim brothers " and got blown away---a bus load of prisoners was not properly shackled---they in turn rushed and over powered their millitary guards--snatched the weapons---killed the guards and disappeared into the mountains---when asked by the officer incharge---why the prisoners were not bound---he came with the muslim brotherhood excuse one more time---over the dead bodies of his soldiers---.

I keep repeating again and again---pak millitary didnot properly comprehend the consequences of the after effects of afghanistan invasion properly. Its anger towards the americans for the 15 years of SANCTIONS played a big part in how they thought about the situation and planned and acted upon it.

The pak millitary also had a very difficult time in cutting off the umbilical cord with the mujahideen---in their minds they still wanted to utilize the services of the mujahideen in future confrontation with india---but the problem here is they forgot how to get out of this mess first and foremeost.

The civilian govt has come into force just now---a year or so ago. Who stopped the millitary in the first year---2002---2003---2004---2005---2006. No one but the millitary itself.

That is what I am saying---the long term analysis of the pak millitary was wrong---their assessment about the situation was faulty---their lack of understanding of other powers involved in the de-stabilization effort of pakistan was simply pathetic and beyond excuse. 

Did anyone think that india would sit down and take it quietly when the gwadar port was being built. Pakistanis were bragging openly about chinese navy having a base their in the future. Did anyone with any bit of intellect believed that india won't do anything to counter it---.

That was the job of the pak millitary and its intelligence wing and the generals to realize what has happened and what is in it for us in the future.

The intentions of the u s were clear right from day one in afghanistan---the u s had landed in afghanistan without a total committment by its land forces---with a minimal number of ground troops and all the air support---the message was clear to understand for the pak millitary. Their job would be ten times as tough---but that was upto the pak millitary heirarchy to understand---well much did they understand the treachery.

Then on a deception---india places half a million troops on pak border---on the pretext of a fake attack on indian parliament. Pak millitary should have closed ranks then and there right away circled the wagons and realized what india was planning to do---then in turn, turned around and assaulted the al qaeda and its cohorts with a renewed vengeance and gotten rid of the menace with a massive strike force.

Time is the worst enemy against any insurgency---the seriousness of the situation needs to be understood right from day one---but the problem was that the paks got into the debate of if it was or if it was not---did Bin Laden do it or did he not---whereas they should have been thinkinh---how can we get out this mess alive and in one piece. Once you do that---then one can discuss the intricacies of the issues and have the debates thay want to.

We put the blame on our millitary, because we spend the most money on our millitary---they have been the center of our financial attention for the longest time---we expect them to be well in tune with the world affairs---we want them to know about about the treachery and deceit of our enemies well ahead of us and have a game plane ready to counter the threat----when they don't and get an egg on our faces---they will get what is coming to them. Pak army is no HOLY COW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

AM

Your ire is misplaced - allow me to examine your citique,you suggest that the "democratic" govt is to blame - I refer you to the IHT editorial, no one is excusing the so called "democratic" govt and you can read exactly what I think of this sham of a democratic govt on threads such as "Iching for a coup" - you go on to say


> What has the GoP done to rehabilitate the refugees from bajaur? What plans does it have for rehabilitation and reconstruction if lets say the Army goes in tomorrow and clears out every part of the Tribal areas?


 
You seem not to realize that your assumption is that the Pak Fauj is Alien with in Pakistan, you assume that the peoples want the Talib.

You are wong in both assumption. Pakistan army need no winning of hearts and minds, it needs only to perform it's duty which is at least to some of us, clear; safeguard Pakistanis and their property. It is the Talib that is the alien, the usurper and the people scared for their lives and this would not have been the case as MK has pointed tohad the army been dicisive in years preceeding the so caled democratic government. 

The position that


> Some of you seem to think that the only thing we need to do is send in the Army to blow away the Taliban and all is well. In the absence of a supporting reconstruction and development strategy


 is again based on assumptions that apply to a alien occupation force - regardless of what The Australian Kilcullen suggests, at the end of the day, the insurgency is quelled when the insurgent is killed - lets be clear, while you base your assumptions on the notion that the people support the talib, the opposing position suggests that the people do not support talib but are intimidated by the talib and seek relief and that the infection and contagion of the talib has spread only because it has not been countered by the army with a view to eradicate it. The people now surrendered to the talib would like development but they are not in insurection, and they have not said build me X or Y or Z or I will burn the flag of Pakistan and suicide bomb Pakistani cities. I would encourage you to take this in to account and refine your position.

You offer "


> If you want the Army to be responsible, then advocate for and get the country to support a dictatorship, Martial law and an autocratic state first


 Again, please indicate that you understand the reason for the army's existence - is it any other than safeguarding Pakistanis and their property against all threats?? See, this it the Army Primary DUTY -- and as you will note in the editorial, and while you accept that Mr. Gen. Kiyani played a political role in dissipating the conflict inherent in the long March, and you will agree that it was a political role, now suggest that to safeguard Pakistanis and their property, the proponents of army action ought to be adviocating a dictatorship -- in fact we are warning against a dictatorship that Mr. Nawaz Sharif has spent significant time and capital planning.

AM, army can change the political dynamic in the country which you suggest is "complex" - well, it is a given that the politics in Pakisgtan is complex, however; army action against the Talib will win it support - Pakistanis are not, repeat not, pro-talib, certainly not in Pakistan and are looking to army to do it's DUTY. Kinetic action is what army is about and the talib will not be placated by our surrender, it is our conversion that he seeks, it becomes simple either he lives or we do.

You have further suggested that the army is being scapegoated, but by whom? By those who want the army to do it's duty or is it that by keeping army inactive, a space is being created to further Talib ambitions? You will have noted that the literature suggests that the Talib training has become increasingly sophisticated and that their strategy is one of maoist peoples war combined with "focoist strategy popularized by by Che Guevera and later regis Debray, according to which the presence of a roving armed band is supposed to arouse oppositionto the government through inspirational violence...and Pakistani-sponsored insurgents in Kashmir during the 1990s adopted a very similar approach, even though a Maoist protracted warfare model might have served them better. As Schfield further demomnstrates, the focoist approach has since been endorsed as the official Pakistani special forces doctrine for sponsoring insurgents in the conduct of guerrilla warfare" (Kilcullen Pg87) 

Kilcullen is not so subtle and his readers do not fail to read between the lines, lets similarly, agree that continued army inaction and unwillingness to eradicate the talib/AQ will arouse suspicions that may prove most damaging indeed.

As MK has said, Holy Cows are not for us, our method and our patriotism is in criticism that seeks to awaken us to duty and the longer we slumber, the more urgently alarms will sound. Please do consider, losing Pakistan will not secure the army, will it??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Muse,

I disagree that the insurgency will be quelled merely through the Military going into the tribal areas, displacing millions and rendering them homeless. 

What will happen is what happened in Bajaur - the insurgents will no longer attempt to control the terrain, they will merely blend into it and merge into the surrounding populace. In the mean time your millions of destitute and homeless will become a rallying cry against 'America's rental Army'. The majority of the Tribals may not be against Pakistan now, but when the GoP deserts them in the aftermath of such violence and chaos, the simplistic Utopian vision of 'Shariah' will find far more takers than it does now.

Your argument in favor of overwhelming military action in the absence of any long term strategy to 'hold and develop' the areas will turn FATA into Afghanistan - we are seeing the rumblings in the refugees from Bajaur already.

The people of FATA and Swat are humans after all - human needs will dictate that having food and shelter will rank above a repressive life under the Taliban - such a situation will be untenable and a losing battle to an insurgency that will find fertile ground amongst those rendered destitute through military action and GoP apathy.

You are losing sight of reason in your eagerness to see blood, much as you were when you called for bloodshed in Karachi as a way of 'awakening the masses'.

The Military component cannot be disassociated from a comprehensive reconstruction and development component so as to not lose gains made by the military, unless the threat from the militants reaches a level that necessitates action regardless - which we may now be seeing in Dir, Buner and possibly Swat valley.


> Again, please indicate that you understand that the reason for the army's existence - is it any other than safeguarding Pakistanis and their property against all threats??


I understand what the Army's role is quite well, and I also understand that the Army is subservient to our elected leadership.

This is a war of perceptions as much as it is an ideological and kinetic war, and the army acting on its own will lose that war of perceptions as the 'peoples army' unless the political leadership is on board and endorses and owns the Army's actions. This is not some hypothetical scenario, this is precisely what happened in the aftermath of the Lal Masjid.

The army acted on its own (the GoP being an extension of the Army through Musharraf) against extremists and was vilified by Pakistanis and witnessed a surge in violence and extremism. Granted the judiciary issue and the lack of a democratic government played a role in the animosity towards the GoP, but without broad political support, the Army's actions will be looked at as 'dictatorial' and unconstitutional.

Pakistanis have shown signs of awakening from their stupor, as they have seen the barbarity of the Taliban on their TV screens, as they have heard Sufi condemn everything they vilified the Army for - democracy, the rule of law and an impartial judicial system. The Army therefore needs to take up the challenge in a way that shows it supporting the political system, constitution and rule of law, tapping into that sentiment amongst Pakistanis - it should not act on its own. 

The people are fickle. Without the political leadership constantly reminding them of the dangers of extremism and the necessity of taking whatever action necessary to thwart it, the people will return to scapegoating the military as 'America's rental army'.

Legitimacy amongst Pakistanis is essential for the Army to operate successfully over the long run, and I do not see legitimacy unless the political leadership owns this war, and while you point at editorials indicating criticism of the GoP, the criticism directed at the Army is a blatant attempt to get it to act regardless of GoP policy, and it is therefore an attempt to get the army to act unconstitutionally which will rob it of its legitimacy if and when things go south (and the situation will get worse before it gets better).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Agnostic 

On the whole I agree with your assesment of how the battle has to be fought viz. militarily as also socio-economically. However you do need to push in as many troops as can be done to hold ground and dominate the area. While the insurgent will blend into the surroundings as you rightly pointed out, the higher the ratio of troops you attain in the combat zone, the higher the effective control you can exercise thus reassuring the local populance of protection from Taliban.

Success for PA in CI grid now will lie in its ability to use only troops in adequate numbers without any heavy armour/air/artillery support which will help in reduction of collateral damage as you shall not be fighting the talibs in open areas but in cities/villages of the area now. This will entail heavy casualties if the adequate force level is not maintained at any onset of operations. Maximal response in terms of manpower will help you overcome the limitations of fire support from ancillary support units in a built up area. The trick is to utilise mountain and built up area fighting concepts without utilisation of any air/artillery/armour assets. 

Lets see how quickly PA is able to adopt to a CI grid from conventional posturing as its a time consuming job and you learn with casualties sustained.


----------



## Hellfire

Muse

I do have to agree with AM that PA has to win hearts and minds of the local populance too in order to prevail.

The mere fact that an army is seen as a draconian force by any non-combatant inhabiting an insurgent infested area is a reason alone. In addition to that, with reports of utilisation of helicopter gunships for fire missions as also armour and heavy artillery, soon you shall end up alienating the population as employment of such weapons will invariably lead to loss of civil life and property.

While the common citizen in that case will not be in a position to blame Taliban (Talibs dont care anyways) he/she shall be in a position to blame the GoP and PA and this situation will be assuredly exploited by Talibs to garner anti government support in the region. This I speak from seeing IA experiences in the early 90s when overwhelming response would end up in heavy collateral damage which is very effectively exploited till date as part of Indian atrocity. This aspect of warfare will be a very crucial one as this will decide what level of sustenance and support does Taliban derive from the region in order to successfully run operations against the PA.

Another factor that is worrisome is the sleeper cells in major Pakistani cities. They may get activated and any strike in a major city like Lahore/Islamabad etc may lead to a very harsh response by army which may further complicate the matters. Lets see how things go now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

I fail to understand the scorched earth strategy adopted in Bajaur. It violated all norms of warfare and ended up destroying the very people it was supposed to protect. 

PA has to get rid of its artillery and get down and dirty with the talibs, that's the only way to defeat them. Its dangerous and the casualty rate for troops is very high, but that's how the Indians have been doing it in Kashmir for the last couple of decades.

The PA could offer compensation to those people whose houses and properties have been destroyed, offer to educate their children military-run schools, etc. etc. 

So many ways and means could be adopted if the PA could simply decide to take on the Taliban.


----------



## Hellfire

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> I fail to understand the scorched earth strategy adopted in Bajaur. It violated all norms of warfare and ended up destroying the very people it was supposed to protect.
> 
> PA has to get rid of its artillery and get down and dirty with the talibs, that's the only way to defeat them. Its dangerous and the casualty rate for troops is very high, but that's how the Indians have been doing it in Kashmir for the last couple of decades.
> 
> The PA could offer compensation to those people whose houses and properties have been destroyed, offer to educate their children military-run schools, etc. etc.
> 
> So many ways and means could be adopted if the PA could simply decide to take on the Taliban.




PA is at the bottom of the learning curve ..... IA has very acceptable casualty rate now in CI mode, they too will learn. Takes time.


----------



## Contrarian

MastanKhan said:


> Then on a deception---india places half a million troops on pak border---*on the pretext of a fake attack on indian parliament*. Pak millitary should have closed ranks then and there right away circled the wagons and realized what india was planning to do---then in turn, turned around and assaulted the al qaeda and its cohorts with a renewed vengeance and gotten rid of the menace with a massive strike force.



Mastan, while i agree with your views. I *strongly* disagree with this line of yours.

The attack on the Parliament was not fake. And if you think that an attack on the Parliament is a small thing like other acts of terrorism elsewhere in India, then you are wrong. The Parliament represents everything here. The Parliament is the symbol of India. It represents what India stands for. An attack there was a slap on the face of India, and action should and would be taken for such a dastardly act.


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Who benefitted from that action---the attack on the indian parliament---not pakistan.


----------



## Hellfire

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Who benefitted from that action---the attack on the indian parliament---not pakistan.



here also you started with your conspiracy theory on attack? told ya, served to highlight kashmir again.

now enough with this


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Wake-up call* 

Editorial
Wednesday, 29 Apr, 2009 

*IS the tide of public opinion finally swinging against the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan and the so-called good offices of Sufi Mohammad, chief of the Tehrik-i-Nifaz-i-Shariat Mohammadi? The challenge they present to the writ of established law and the state have been obvious for some time. But it has taken the Talibans increasingly atrocious crimes and the expansionist tendencies displayed recently to set off alarm bells in many quarters. Now, the Pakistan Army claims renewed resolve and promises to seriously tackle the militants. The citizenry may legitimately ask why matters were allowed to worsen until the gauntlet thrown down by the Taliban became a direct challenge to the authority and resources commanded by the state. Nevertheless, the armys renewed resolve must be greeted with relief.* Troops have reportedly regained control of some key areas, including portions of Lower Dir and the Maidan Valley. Yet major challenges still lie ahead. While no doubt the Taliban must be routed in the areas they have usurped, their ideological moorings that allowed them to become such a danger must also be undermined so that neither they nor other groups of their seditious ilk can rise in a similar fashion to challenge the states writ.

In this context, the Tableeghi Jamaat leaders rejection of the enforcement of Sharia at gunpoint at one of the groups major gatherings takes on great significance. An apolitical organisation with considerable influence in society, the Jamaat has always opposed the Talibans violent ways in the propagation of religious values, focusing instead on a peaceful mode of preaching. Until now, the passive acceptance of the demands of any group packaging its bid for power under a religious label was a factor that lent the Taliban a perceived moral upper hand. The Jamaats denunciation may well shake some of the Talibans ideological moorings.

It is time for other religious and right-wing groups and political parties to also take a stand against the imposition of any ideal or ideology through violent means. There have been some quiet murmurs but to have any effect these must become a resounding rejection of the tactics of repression and fear and of seditious activities  regardless of how beguilingly packaged. There is no issue with peacefully spreading the message of Islam; but a fine line divides preaching from indoctrination. In a largely illiterate population awash with arms, such indoctrination can threaten state institutions and the countrys established, constitutional law. *The countrys experience with the Taliban must serve as a wake-up call if the present insurgency is to be quelled and future ones avoided.*


----------



## Contrarian

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Who benefitted from that action---the attack on the indian parliament---not pakistan.



Tell me then, who has benefitted till now from the hundred of attacks on India(without including Kashmir)? 
Yet we find time and again, Pakistan helping the infiltrators cross the LoC. These terrorists blow themselves up all over India, not just Kashmir, so how has Pakistan benefitted from that as well?
Does that mean Pakistan has not been involved? NO. Pakistan was actively involved in such asymmetric war on India for over a decade and a half.

And ofcourse Pakistan did not benefit from the attack on the Parliament as India responded with threats. Musharraf was MADE to publicly disown these groups and promised to crack down on them. He also put the accused under house arrest-which he ironically set free exactly a year after the attacks.

So the logic of Pakistan not benefitting by an attack on Indian Parliament does not hold. Pakistan has done a hundred other things which apparently dont benefit it, but Pakistan has done so nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

hellfire said:


> PA is at the bottom of the learning curve ..... IA has very acceptable casualty rate now in CI mode, they too will learn. Takes time.



The IA definitely has significant experience in COIN, but you have to look at the lower casualty rates in the context of very, very low numbers of insurgents and minimal cross-LoC infiltration and provision of supplies.

While the IA puts the total number of insurgents in Kashmir at between 300 to 800, we had around 500 Taliban in Buner alone, all supplied with excellent communications equipment, mortars, RPG's and other weapons.

The operation in Bajaur alone resulted in 1500 militants killed, and there was a significant number of reinforcements from across the border in support of the Bajaur Taliban (estimates suggest over a thousand) in just that short operation span.

The dynamics in Kashmir and FATA are significantly different, which is why I have always been leery of direct comparisons between the two.


----------



## Contrarian

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The IA definitely has significant experience in COIN, but you have to look at the lower casualty rates in the context of very, very low numbers of insurgents and minimal cross-LoC infiltration and provision of supplies.
> 
> While the IA puts the total number of insurgents in Kashmir at between 300 to 800, we had around 500 Taliban in Buner alone, all supplied with excellent communications equipment, mortars, RPG's and other weapons.
> 
> The operation in Bajaur alone resulted in 1500 militants killed, and there was a significant number of reinforcements from across the border in support of the Bajaur Taliban (estimates suggest over a thousand) in just that short operation span.
> 
> The dynamics in Kashmir and FATA are significantly different, which is why I have always been leery of direct comparisons between the two.



The situation was pretty much the same in terms of numbers and support from across the border till 2002 for IA in Kashmir.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

malaymishra123 said:


> Tell me then, who has benefitted till now from the hundred of attacks on India(without including Kashmir)?
> Yet we find time and again, Pakistan helping the infiltrators cross the LoC. These terrorists blow themselves up all over India, not just Kashmir, so how has Pakistan benefitted from that as well?
> Does that mean Pakistan has not been involved? NO. Pakistan was actively involved in such asymmetric war on India for over a decade and a half.


I disagree strongly here. Pakistan was not involved in supporting the infiltration for purposes of carrying out terrorist attacks. Nothing in all the literature on Pakistani support for covert activities going back to the Afghan Jihad suggests that deliberate attacks on civilian targets was ever considered as a part of covert ops, directly or through proxies.

The problem has always been that the nature of acting covertly through proxies, especially in such an emotionally and ideologically charged environment as Kashmir, left open the possibility of various groups, or even factions or individuals within groups, engaging in acts that were not endorsed by their handlers.


> And ofcourse Pakistan did not benefit from the attack on the Parliament as India responded with threats. Musharraf was MADE to publicly disown these groups and promised to crack down on them. He also put the accused under house arrest-which he ironically set free exactly a year after the attacks.
> 
> So the logic of Pakistan not benefitting by an attack on Indian Parliament does not hold. Pakistan has done a hundred other things which apparently dont benefit it, but Pakistan has done so nonetheless.


Technically, as the seat of power of an occupying authority, I am not sure whether an attack on the Indian parliament qualifies as 'terrorism'. 

For the Kashmiris, the Indian government is the authority that perpetuates the occupation and orders the presence of overwhelming military force. Yes, geo-political and economic interests, and the aftermath of 911, determined that the attack be declared a terrorist attack, but from an academic point of view the Indian parliament was a legitimate target IMO.

That said, I still disagree that Pakistan had any interest in carrying out such an attack, given the 911 factor - it was way too early for that and the global response (regardless of the legitimacy of the target) could have been predicted by a half wit.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

malaymishra123 said:


> The situation was pretty much the same in terms of numbers and support from across the border till 2002 for IA in Kashmir.



I disagree - even prior to 2002, the cross-border infiltration and supplies never approached the levels we saw in Bajaur alone (I am talking infiltration numbers in the thousands in under a month), though I am open to credible sources validating your contention.

The LoC is much shorter, and heavily militarized on both sides, which alone reduced the chances of the sort of infiltration and cross-border movement we see across the Pak-Afghan border. In addition, the movement across the Durand has been historic, and the Tribes nomadic which brings its own complexities in even attempting to control cross border movement. Not so the case in Kashmir.


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I disagree strongly here. Pakistan was not involved in supporting the infiltration for purposes of carrying out terrorist attacks. Nothing in all the literature on Pakistani support for covert activities going back to the Afghan Jihad suggests that deliberate attacks on civilian targets was ever considered as a part of covert ops, directly or through proxies.
> 
> The problem has always been that the nature of acting covertly through proxies, especially in such an emotionally and ideologically charged environment as Kashmir, left open the possibility of various groups, or even factions or individuals within groups, engaging in acts that were not endorsed by their handlers.
> 
> Technically, as the seat of power of an occupying authority, I am not sure whether an attack on the Indian parliament qualifies as 'terrorism'.
> 
> For the Kashmiris, the Indian government is the authority that perpetuates the occupation and orders the presence of overwhelming military force. Yes, geo-political and economic interests, and the aftermath of 911, determined that the attack be declared a terrorist attack, but from an academic point of view the Indian parliament was a legitimate target IMO.



Indian parliament was a legitimate target eh? I guess even the WTC was legitimate target considering that the US was "killing muslims and raping their women", and "occupying muslim lands". 

What a disgusting post this is. You are justifying some cowardly attempt to attack the elected representatives of the world's largest democracy by some fanatic organization which has nothing to offer humanity except a twisted interpretation of religion and a desire for power. 

And yet you contend that Pakistan never officially sanctioned the attack. I wonder if "academics" like yourself hold such views, what the common, more ideologically inclined member of Pakistan's alphabet soup intelligence agencies would think of it.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> Indian parliament was a legitimate target eh? I guess even the WTC was legitimate target considering that the US was "killing muslims and raping their women", and "occupying muslim lands".
> 
> What a disgusting post this is. You are justifying some cowardly attempt to attack the elected representatives of the world's largest democracy by some fanatic organization which has nothing to offer humanity except a twisted interpretation of religion and a desire for power.
> 
> And yet you contend that Pakistan never officially sanctioned the attack. I wonder if "academics" like yourself hold such views, what the common, more ideologically inclined member of Pakistan's alphabet soup intelligence agencies would think of it.



Oh please - obfuscation, dissembling and strawmen is all your post is.

What comparison is there between the governing authority ordering a military occupation and a civilian building?

The Indian government is directly responsible for ordering the deployment of hundreds of thousands of troops occupying and committing violence against the Kashmiris.

Just because Hitler was 'elected' does not make his crimes any better or acceptable.


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I disagree - even prior to 2002, the cross-border infiltration and supplies never approached the levels we saw in Bajaur alone (I am talking infiltration numbers in the thousands in under a month), though I am open to credible sources validating your contention.
> 
> The LoC is much shorter, and heavily militarized on both sides, which alone reduced the chances of the sort of infiltration and cross-border movement we see across the Pak-Afghan border. In addition, the movement across the Durand has been historic, and the Tribes nomadic which brings its own complexities in even attempting to control cross border movement. Not so the case in Kashmir.



Indian army has faced a potential Bajaur or Swat-like situation for the last couple of decades. 
The only differences between Bajaur and Kashmir is that in Kashmir there was a hostile army to train, equip and help the terrorists cross over. 
The reason that the situation never went out of hand like the way it has in Pakistan is that the IA reacted quickly and did its best to tackle the militants. 

During Kargil, the IA faced a situation far, far worse than anything the PA has ever had to contend with in its tribal regions, and yet it managed to repel the invaders, army and tribal alike.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> Indian army has faced a potential Bajaur or Swat-like situation for the last couple of decades.
> The only differences between Bajaur and Kashmir is that in Kashmir there was a hostile army to train, equip and help the terrorists cross over.
> The reason that the situation never went out of hand like the way it has in Pakistan is that the IA reacted quickly and did its best to tackle the militants.


The reasons for the situation in Kashmir not becoming FATA is because the dynamics are not the same, as I explained already.


> During Kargil, the IA faced a situation far, far worse than anything the PA has ever had to contend with in its tribal regions, and yet it managed to repel the invaders, army and tribal alike.


Completely different scenario - hardly any civilian population and limited military support from the Pakistani side in favor of the combatants - the IA and IAF went whole hog against their targets.

Kargil could be considered an asymmetric 'military to military' conflict - no comparison to Bajaur or FATA.


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Oh please - obfuscation, dissembling and strawmen is all your post is.
> 
> What comparison is there between the governing authority ordering a military occupation and a civilian building?
> 
> The Indian government is directly responsible for ordering the deployment of hundreds of thousands of troops occupying and committing violence against the Kashmiris.
> 
> Just because Hitler was 'elected' does not make his crimes any better or acceptable.



What about the attack on the Pentagon? The military headquarters of the US? Wasn't that justified? Or the attempted attack on the Whitehouse? forgotten those? Wouldn't that be justified since the President of USA which supported the "evil terrorist state of Israel which has killed thousands of muslims" lives there?

You're treading in dangerous waters here mate, justifying terrorist attacks.

There is no military occupation of kashmir, it is quite simply a counter-insurgency operation to defeat islamist insurgents supported by a hostile country. 
The "military occupation" part is the propaganda campaign initiated by the hostile country, i.el Pakistan.

You have the cheek to accuse the IA of perpetrating violence against the kashmiris, while your own army has killed thousands in the WOT, and created almost half a million refugees at last count. This is probably more than enough reason to "academically" justify the bombing of the Pakistani parliament Lets not even mention the stuff that's being going on in Balochistan.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> What about the attack on the Pentagon? The military headquarters of the US? Wasn't that justified? Or the attempted attack on the Whitehouse? forgotten those? Wouldn't that be justified since the President of USA which supported the "evil terrorist state of Israel which has killed thousands of muslims" lives there?


No - the US has no direct role in the Israeli occupation. If the US was at war with a nation or occupying a people, one could argue that the opposing side could have justification for attacking government and military targets.



> You're treading in dangerous waters here mate, justifying terrorist attacks.


It wasn't a terrorist attack - The Indian government is directly responsible for ordering the occupation of Kashmir through the deployment of hundreds of thousands of soldiers who have committed significant human rights abuses documented by international organizations.

Kashmir is considered disputed territory under international law, so the use of military force to quell a separatist movement there is an occupation, since the Indian government refuses to accept the principles outlined (and accepted by India at the time as well) of Kashmir being disputed and the people of Kashmir determining their future status.



> You have the cheek to accuse the IA of perpetrating violence against the kashmiris, while your own army has killed thousands in the WOT, and created almost half a million refugees at last count. This is probably more than enough reason to "academically" justify the bombing of the Pakistani parliament Lets not even mention the stuff that's being going on in Balochistan.


FATA is not disputed territory, and therefore not an occupation. Pakistan did not attempt to militarily suppress the tribes or deny them freedom. 

In fact, Pakistan entered into a compact with the tribes under which they would retain significant autonomy as part of the Pakistani state. The violence that has been initiated is because a group from the Tribal areas, the Taliban, wish to impose a new compact on FATA and the rest of Pakistan - that of an extremist and barbaric interpretation of Islam. This then is a clear threat to the Pakistani state and people of FATA, and must be addressed.

In Kashmir it is the other way around - it is India's occupation, atrocities and refusal to implement UNSC resolutions giving the Kashmiris the right to a determine their future through a plebiscite that caused the separatist movement.


----------



## S-2

*"I am talking infiltration numbers in the thousands in under a month..."*

Ah...an epic struggle, this one. Thousands in less than thirty days? Coming from Konar, I presume?

I'll ask you to reconsider this statement as I don't find it feasible that the militants massed thousands in less than a month but our contacts in Konar rarely exceed platoon strength and are often much less.

One attack on the COP last summer suggested approx. 200 men or so. Beyond that, we don't ever see those numbers.

I don't see it in Bajaur either. Not "thousands" and not 30 days.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

S-2 said:


> *"I am talking infiltration numbers in the thousands in under a month..."*
> 
> Ah...an epic struggle, this one. Thousands in less than thirty days? Coming from Konar, I presume?
> 
> I'll ask you to reconsider this statement as I don't find it feasible that the militants massed thousands in less than a month but our contacts in Konar rarely exceed platoon strength and are often much less.
> 
> One attack on the COP last summer suggested approx. 200 men or so. Beyond that, we don't ever see those numbers.
> 
> I don't see it in Bajaur either. Not "thousands" and not 30 days.



You should have paid more attention to the reports at the time then - Qari Ziaur Rehaman (IIRC) had a force of about 600 come into Bajaur, and that was one single incident. The articles are probably still in the Bajaur thread.

The incident you mentioned, of the attack on an FC post, occurred later. 

To clarify though, in both cases the suggestion was not that these were groups numbering in the hundreds that just strolled over from Afghanistan, but smaller groups that combined to form larger forces in well planned attacks such as the one on the FC fort.


----------



## S-2

I was actually referring to the attack on the American position last summer. I'm aware of Rahman's group and I agree that any prudent commander would move his elements in discrete packages to avoid detection.

I still question "thousands in under a month". I might believe thousands if you include infiltration from your south and back from SWAT as well as the west and then extend the time out five or six months. That Bajaur operation is still not closed down despite IGFC's "mission accomplished" uttered in February and there's every reason to believe that reinforcement is continuous.

Finally, you really need to consider the Chitral route from CAR down the Konar river valley. We see it as a problem now as much as Bajaur given the Euros and Uzbeks we whack in the Korengal. I'd think it's an issue, therefore, for you too.

Thanks.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

I agree that 'thousands' would be possible only with infiltration from Afghanistan and the surrounding areas in Pakistan, and that is likely what happened.

I'll clarify my earlier post, the reports of infiltration from Afghanistan under Qari Ziaur Rehman were of '600 to a thousand' not 'thousands'. And I have no doubt that he withdrew quickly when he saw the direction of the operations - he would not have wanted to sacrifice a significant number of men in Bajaur when his operations are primarily targeted at NATO troops in Kunar and Nuristan.

I do not however see the timeline of within a month being a hindrance in terms of the infiltration numbers. The Taliban have shown repeatedly that they can mass forces in the hundreds on short notice - we saw that repeatedly in Waziristan against PA/FC check posts and forts.

On the subject of Qari Ziaur Rehman (given your interest in the Korengal) have you read this interview with him before?

Asia Times Online :: South Asia news, business and economy from India and Pakistan

Part 1, also dealing with the same region:

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/South_Asia/JE23Df02.html


----------



## Contrarian

Agnostic, it becomes a terrorist attack the second Pakistan lends its support. If it remained a Kashmiri(Indian) affair, it could be called a freedom struggle. But Pakistan aiding in arms, training camps, money, and men from its side of the border, then it instantly becomes terrorism. And all these groups have used Pakistani services. Thus all these groups commit terrorism.

This is the distinction you have failed to understand.

And incase you do not know. The situation in Kashmir in the 90's was just as bad. There were _thousands _people totting AK-47's roaming openly on the streets of Kashmir, ordering shops to close down, killing people at will. The only difference is, while your nation did not go for a confrontation and while your Army dithered in action, Indian Army was sent in immediately with a clear mandate.

The situation was exactly the same, and need i point out that Indian Army has till date not used Artillery or Air Strikes in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

malaymishra123 said:


> Agnostic, it becomes a terrorist attack the second Pakistan lends its support. If it remained a Kashmiri(Indian) affair, it could be called a freedom struggle. But Pakistan aiding in arms, training camps, money, and men from its side of the border, then it instantly becomes terrorism. And all these groups have used Pakistani services. Thus all these groups commit terrorism.
> 
> This is the distinction you have failed to understand.



It's an arbitrary distinction concocted for validating your POV.

Do we even have any unanimity over the 'definition' of terrorism?

The one thing people do agree upon is that deliberate attacks on civilian non-combatants are unacceptable in any situation, whether by insurgents or governments.

The attack on the Indian parliament does not qualify as terrorism then for reasons I mentioned before. 

Kashmir cannot remain an 'Indian' affair since the territory is disputed.

I have said repeatedly in the past that if you want to talk about state support for insurgents as being a metric for defining 'terrorism', then India has to accept that it supported terrorism in East Pakistan (leaving Baluchistan out of this for now) and the US has to accept that it supported 'terrorism' in its own support for insurgents in several countries.


----------



## Contrarian

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> I disagree strongly here. Pakistan was not involved in supporting the infiltration for purposes of carrying out terrorist attacks. Nothing in all the literature on Pakistani support for covert activities going back to the Afghan Jihad suggests that deliberate attacks on civilian targets was ever considered as a part of covert ops, directly or through proxies.
> 
> The problem has always been that the nature of acting covertly through proxies, especially in such an emotionally and ideologically charged environment as Kashmir, left open the possibility of various groups, or even factions or individuals within groups, engaging in acts that were not endorsed by their handlers.


No. Pakistan has been directly involved in supporting the infiltration for puposes of carrying out terrorist attacks. Not only that, Pakistan has been directly involved in printing and distributing Fake Indian Currency Notes(FICN) in India.

There is nothing to suggest that these groups when they carried out attacks in Kashmir on civilians(which they have been doing for a long while now) or in the rest of India were not sanctioned by Pakistan.

*In any case, they have been targetting civilians in Kashmir and bombing in the rest of India for a very long while now. If Pakistan did not infact aid them to do these things, they could very well have stopped their support to them. These groups are connected with an umbilical cord to Pakistan. Without Pakistani support they would die. They depend on Pakistan for almost everything, right down to ammunition and sat/encryption comunication equipments.*



> Technically, as the seat of power of an occupying authority, I am not sure whether an attack on the Indian parliament qualifies as 'terrorism'.
> 
> For the Kashmiris, the Indian government is the authority that perpetuates the occupation and orders the presence of overwhelming military force. Yes, geo-political and economic interests, and the aftermath of 911, determined that the attack be declared a terrorist attack, but from an academic point of view the Indian parliament was a legitimate target IMO.


Again, even if for Kashmiri extremist groups the Parliament was a valid target, even then, if these groups received support of any kind apart from diplomatic, then it would be considered terrorism from Pakistan. Had they been self dependent and sufficient, it could be classified as a valid target. Sadly, for both you and me, it is not so. Thus, it immediately becomes terrorism from Pakistan.



> That said, I still disagree that Pakistan had any interest in carrying out such an attack, given the 911 factor - it was way too early for that and the global response (regardless of the legitimacy of the target) could have been predicted by a half wit.


Pakistan wanted to bring up the Kashmir issue, and it has tried to do so through terrorism time and again. I dont understand this academic excercise to find a reason why Pakistan did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> And incase you do not know. The situation in Kashmir in the 90's was just as bad. There were thousands people totting AK-47's roaming openly on the streets of Kashmir, ordering shops to close down, killing people at will. The only difference is, while your nation did not go for a confrontation and while your Army dithered in action, Indian Army was sent in immediately with a clear mandate.
> 
> The situation was exactly the same, and need i point out that Indian Army has till date not used Artillery or Air Strikes in Kashmir.



My recollection may be off, but I do not remember such an environment. I do know that the total insurgent numbers were in the thousands, but 'thousands' walking around toting AK's like the Taliban is an exaggeration. 

The Indian method of dealing with the insurgency, of deploying over half a million Military and paramilitary forces, is one way. I don't think this is feasible for Pakistan for various reasons, and would likely involve an even larger commitment of personnel given the different dynamics related to the tribes and the cross border movement across the Durand - the two situations are significantly different.


----------



## Contrarian

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> It's an arbitrary distinction concocted for validating your POV.
> 
> Do we even have any unanimity over the 'definition' of terrorism?
> 
> The one thing people do agree upon is that deliberate attacks on civilian non-combatants are unacceptable in any situation, whether by insurgents or governments.
> 
> The attack on the Indian parliament does not qualify as terrorism then for reasons I mentioned before.
> 
> Kashmir cannot remain an 'Indian' affair since the territory is disputed.
> 
> I have said repeatedly in the past that if you want to talk about state support for insurgents as being a metric for defining 'terrorism', then India has to accept that it supported terrorism in East Pakistan (leaving Baluchistan out of this for now) and the US has to accept that it supported 'terrorism' in its own support for insurgents in several countries.



Ofcourse you can classify what India and US did as terrorism. In those days it was considered acceptable, as you have yourself mentioned in other threads. 

However the times changed, the game changed, Pakistan however did not. Covert support for such things is no longer accepted and is broadly classified as terrorism. And thus if and when Pakistan conducts such activities it will have to face consequences from India and the rest of the world.


----------



## Contrarian

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> My recollection may be off, but I do not remember such an environment. I do know that the total insurgent numbers were in the thousands, but 'thousands' walking around toting AK's like the Taliban is an exaggeration.


Oh yes, and in addition, bombs used to blow almost every other day in the streets of Kashmir. Atleast PA doesnt have to face that along with the Taliban.



> The Indian method of dealing with the insurgency, of deploying over half a million Military and paramilitary forces, is one way. I don't think this is feasible for Pakistan for various reasons, and would likely involve an even larger commitment of personnel given the different dynamics related to the tribes and the cross border movement across the Durand - the two situations are significantly different.


The only difference in the two situations is the movement of tribes across the border. And on the other side, India had to deal with a Regular Army arming, funding and training the insurgents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

malaymishra123 said:


> No. Pakistan has been directly involved in supporting the infiltration for puposes of carrying out terrorist attacks. Not only that, Pakistan has been directly involved in printing and distributing Fake Indian Currency Notes(FICN) in India.


These allegations are nothing but unsubstantiated hyperbole issued by the GoI in its vilification campaign against Pakistan and a means of delfection of attention away from its own domestic shortcomings.


> There is nothing to suggest that these groups when they carried out attacks in Kashmir on civilians(which they have been doing for a long while now) or in the rest of India were not sanctioned by Pakistan.


As I said before, there is nothing in the available literature on covert Pakistani activities going back to the Afghan Jihad that offer any indication of deliberate attacks on civilians as a State policy - its a completely false accusation. The PA and ISI are professional organizations, they know where the insurgency really hits India, and its not through attacks on civilians.


> Without Pakistani support they would die. They depend on Pakistan for almost everything, right down to ammunition and sat/encryption comunication equipments.


 It is true that without Pakistani support of some kind these groups cannot operate at the levels seen prior to 2002. But that is why the insurgency in Kashmir and infiltration across the LoC has essentially died out since 2002. 

I disagree on the equipment and resources issue - the Taliban are extremely well equipped in terms or arms and communication equipment, and have access to a tremendous amount of resources. Much of this is available to other militant groups as well.



> Pakistan wanted to bring up the Kashmir issue, and it has tried to do so through terrorism time and again. I dont understand this academic excercise to find a reason why Pakistan did it.


Pakistan would not have done so in the environment after 911, when the reaction from the global community would have ben obvious. Remeber that this was after Kargil, where Pakistan had been completely isolated internationally, so there was absolutely no reason for Pakistan to think that the reaction internationally in such a charged atmosphere after 911 would be any better. 

Pakistan has attempted to raise the issue of Kashmir through actions in Kashmir, in support of the freedom movement, not through terrorism elsewhere. There is simply no evidence justifying your allegations on that count.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

malaymishra123 said:


> Oh yes, and in addition, bombs used to blow almost every other day in the streets of Kashmir. Atleast PA doesnt have to face that along with the Taliban.


i am not sure what news you are reading but they do - there are frequent suicide bombings of checkposts and convoys, along with the bombings against civilian targets such as mosques. jirga's and the Marriot.


> The only difference in the two situations is the movement of tribes across the border. And on the other side, India had to deal with a Regular Army arming, funding and training the insurgents.


Training is not a major difference here - the Taliban have shown both in Afghanistan and Pakistan that they are exceptionally good guerrilla fighters. Plenty of remnants from the Afghan jihad to impart that knowledge.

Along with the nomadic tribes, the LoC is much shorter and much more militarized than the Durand, which ends up doing a lot of the work in terms of making infiltration harder. To do that along the Durand on both sides would involve unfeasible resources, plus, there is no government on the other side that can 'tamp down' on the Taliban like Pakistan did with the Kashmiri insurgents after 2002.

No one has any influence on them.


----------



## Contrarian

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> i am not sure what news you are reading but they do - there are frequent suicide bombings of checkposts and convoys, along with the bombings against civilian targets such as mosques. jirga's and the Marriot.


Well, that is different. You are talking about bombings that have been occurring throughout Pakistan. I am talking about localized bombings, ie only in the state of Kashmir. Heck Lal Chowk in Kashmir had one grenade thrown in it every other day. That was what Kashmir had become-pure hell.



> Training is not a major difference here - the Taliban have shown both in Afghanistan and Pakistan that they are exceptionally good guerrilla fighters. Plenty of remnants from the Afghan jihad to impart that knowledge.


Well, while they may have exceptionally good guerrilla fightes, it doesnt mean they have been at the forefront of training the Jehadi's for Kashmir. Infact Taliban has been largely isolated from the Kashmir issue till now. 

There are regular Training Camps run in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir(***) where your military as well well as Intelligence services train these terrorists in sabotage and irregular war. And as such GoI has regularly accused Pakistan of keeping open these training camps. As a matter of fact, many of these training camps have also been shut down after specific intel is provided to Pakistan, other times, they have merely been relocated. As a keen reader of the Ajmal Kasab case, you would no doubt have heard his statement about where he was trained and in what sort of camp.



> Along with the nomadic tribes, the LoC is much shorter and much more militarized than the Durand, which ends up doing a lot of the work in terms of making infiltration harder. To do that along the Durand on both sides would involve unfeasible resources, plus, there is no government on the other side that can 'tamp down' on the Taliban like Pakistan did with the Kashmiri insurgents after 2002.


Well, on the flip side, you dont have the Afghan National Army providing cover fire for the militants to cross over to Pakistan, like the Pakistani Army does with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> These allegations are nothing but unsubstantiated hyperbole issued by the GoI in its vilification campaign against Pakistan and a means of delfection of attention away from its own domestic shortcomings.


Yes, the standard line. India's own shortcommings. Funny thing here Agno, Pakistan seems to be involved in every shortcomming of India's. Coincidence you might call it. Either way, the rest of the world believes India's stance, and they are not exactly fools are they.



> As I said before, there is nothing in the available literature on covert Pakistani activities going back to the Afghan Jihad that offer any indication of deliberate attacks on civilians as a State policy - its a completely false accusation. The PA and ISI are professional organizations, they know where the insurgency really hits India, and its not through attacks on civilians.


Well, being professional also implies they know the harassment such bombings cause through out India. Recent events have also suggested ISI funding the North Eastern Militants. Now that area is utterly undisputed, why then does Pakistan involve itself.



> It is true that without Pakistani support of some kind these groups cannot operate at the levels seen prior to 2002. But that is why the insurgency in Kashmir and infiltration across the LoC has essentially died out since 2002.


Exchange the "Some" with a "None". None of these groups can operate at half the levels seen prior to 2002 without the support Pakistan gives them. Again i ask, if Pakistan did not want these groups to bomb the rest of India, all they had to do was order it. These groups are critically dependent on Pakistan, thus you see Pakistan's ability to control their flow. Why then has Pakistan not bothered to stop them if your Army disagrees. Or do they turn a selective blind eye?




> I disagree on the equipment and resources issue - the Taliban are extremely well equipped in terms or arms and communication equipment, and have access to a tremendous amount of resources. Much of this is available to other militant groups as well.


They have not been involved in Kashmir. Because the Taliban are able to source it, does not mean that the Kashmiri groups would be able to do so as well. The Kashmiri groups are not involved with drug trade , etc, etc and as such have limited funding means. Pakistan is their sole provider of succour.



> Pakistan would not have done so in the environment after 911, when the reaction from the global community would have ben obvious. Remeber that this was after Kargil, where Pakistan had been completely isolated internationally, so there was absolutely no reason for Pakistan to think that the reaction internationally in such a charged atmosphere after 911 would be any better.


Yes, this is based on the premise that Pakistan understood these issues well. Your Army and ISI however constantly seem to do acts diametrically opposite to your national interests-consistently. Saving the dear Taliban for that rainy day and whatnot.



> Pakistan has attempted to raise the issue of Kashmir through actions in Kashmir, in support of the freedom movement, not through terrorism elsewhere. There is simply no evidence justifying your allegations on that count.


And thus you cannot even justufy why Pakistan if it was not involved in the terror attacks in the rest of the country they could not stop these Kashmiri groups.
*
Heck, these Kashmiri groups have been involved in civilian bombings IN KASHMIR. Why hasnt Pakistan stopped them, considering the ridiculously tight control they have over them.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

malaymishra123 said:


> Well, that is different. You are talking about bombings that have been occurring throughout Pakistan. I am talking about localized bombings, ie only in the state of Kashmir. Heck Lal Chowk in Kashmir had one grenade thrown in it every other day. That was what Kashmir had become-pure hell.


I am not sure how that is different since these are bombings both in the region of the conflict and outside.


> Well, while they may have exceptionally good guerrilla fightes, it doesnt mean they have been at the forefront of training the Jehadi's for Kashmir. Infact Taliban has been largely isolated from the Kashmir issue till now.


Point being that the military is not required to impart training.



> As a keen reader of the Ajmal Kasab case, you would no doubt have heard his statement about where he was trained and in what sort of camp.


kasab's alleged 'confession' (which he retracted) contains many outlandish accusations, including that of a "Major General sahib visiting him, who spoke like Mogambo apparently, so I am not at all convinced on some of the details presented in the case.



> Well, on the flip side, you dont have the Afghan National Army providing cover fire for the militants to cross over to Pakistan, like the Pakistani Army does with India.


The need for covering fire in fact points to how difficult infiltration was, given how militarized the LoC is.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

malaymishra123 said:


> Yes, the standard line. India's own shortcommings. Funny thing here Agno, Pakistan seems to be involved in every shortcomming of India's. Coincidence you might call it. Either way, the rest of the world believes India's stance, and they are not exactly fools are they.


There is nothing standard about pointing out that accusations without an iota of evidence are regularly made by the Indian government, nor is there anything standard about the fact that the GoI has inculcated its population with a hatred of Pakistan.


> Well, being professional also implies they know the harassment such bombings cause through out India. Recent events have also suggested ISI funding the North Eastern Militants. Now that area is utterly undisputed, why then does Pakistan involve itself.



More unsubstantiated allegations. You are validating the argument made by Pakistanis that the GoI tends to blame Pakistan if a local grocer gets robbed.

The fact is that your domestic politics is preventing a proper redressal of the insurgency in East India, and Pakistan is the convenient scapegoat as always to hide domestic shortcomings.


> Exchange the "Some" with a "None". None of these groups can operate at half the levels seen prior to 2002 without the support Pakistan gives them. Again i ask, if Pakistan did not want these groups to bomb the rest of India, all they had to do was order it. These groups are critically dependent on Pakistan, thus you see Pakistan's ability to control their flow. Why then has Pakistan not bothered to stop them if your Army disagrees. Or do they turn a selective blind eye?


Not true at all, as I already explained - the fact that the Taliban can operate at the levels they do indicates that Government support is not required. The only place issue they need government support on is infiltration across the LoC.

And the PA has stopped them - the miniscule number of infiltrations and insurgents in the low hundreds, as admitted by your own government and military, is testament to that. However, no country can stop infiltration a hundred percent, and the isolated encounters are a reflection of that reality.


> They have not been involved in Kashmir. Because the Taliban are able to source it, does not mean that the Kashmiri groups would be able to do so as well. The Kashmiri groups are not involved with drug trade , etc, etc and as such have limited funding means. Pakistan is their sole provider of succour.


Again not true - some of the groups fighting in Kashmir do have links in the Tribal areas. Secondly, they raise a lot of money through charitable causes and donations either directly or under fronts.



> Yes, this is based on the premise that Pakistan understood these issues well. Your Army and ISI however constantly seem to do acts diametrically opposite to your national interests-consistently. Saving the dear Taliban for that rainy day and whatnot.


That is a broad and incorrect generalization. The only Taliban factions the ISI is maintaining contacts with in terms of a possible role in Afghanistan in the future are not acting inside Pakistan, and might be amenable to talks and reconcilable. There is nothing irrational about this.

There is something irrational about carrying out an attack on the Indian parliament right after 911, when it was obvious that the ire of the world woudl be directed at Pakistan, especially given the Kargil experience. Therefore it makes no sense that Pakistan would support such an attack, nor is there any evidence indicating so.



> And thus you cannot even justufy why Pakistan if it was not involved in the terror attacks in the rest of the country they could not stop these Kashmiri groups.
> *
> Heck, these Kashmiri groups have been involved in civilian bombings IN KASHMIR. Why hasnt Pakistan stopped them, considering the ridiculously tight control they have over them.*


That is the unfortunate side effect of any proxy war - handlers can exercise only so much influence over proxy actors, and factions within the groups may be responsible. For example, atrocities were committed by the rebels in East Pakistan supported by India, and by entities and insurgents supported by the US in Latin America.

In any case, this is getting long winded, and I have explained my position clearly as have you.

We can agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## Contrarian

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Not true at all, as I already explained - the fact that the Taliban can operate at the levels they do indicates that Government support is not required. The only place issue they need government support on is infiltration across the LoC.


We are not talking about the Taliban. That if the Taliban do it does not mean that the Kashmiri insurgent groups do as well.



> And the PA has stopped them - the miniscule number of infiltrations and insurgents in the low hundreds, as admitted by your own government and military, is testament to that. However, no country can stop infiltration a hundred percent, and the isolated encounters are a reflection of that reality.


PA stopped them to an extent because of global pressure and its non-acceptability after 9/11. If the PA were really into stopping the civilian killing and bombings outside Kashmir they'd have done so LONG before. Dont say that PA stopped them as if it was a decision taken unilaterally by Pakistan. They were pressured into doing so, and they did it quite reluctantly.

That India used the ceasefire wisely is also not a small factor.


> Again not true - some of the groups fighting in Kashmir do have links in the Tribal areas. Secondly, they raise a lot of money through charitable causes and donations either directly or under fronts.


Again, all the money raised is in Pakistan directly. For example the Jamat-ud-Dawah. They-unlike-Taliban do depend on the Pakistani State for allowing a lot of their activities. Taliban have drug and weapons trade which cannot be controlled or stopped by Pakistan as yet. Thus while they maybe immune, that is certainly not even close to being true for the Kashmiri groups.

The charity that they get is in Pakistan, the organizations are known to Pakistani authorities, and if they dont, the Indian authorities dont make the mistake of not telling them at every oppurtunity. Apart from that, charitable aid is not even close to what is required for running an insurgency spanning decades especially against a well armed and funded Army-ie the Indian Army.



> That is a broad and incorrect generalization. The only Taliban factions the ISI is maintaining contacts with in terms of a possible role in Afghanistan in the future are not acting inside Pakistan, and might be amenable to talks and reconcilable. There is nothing irrational about this.


Yes Agno, we have now seen what kind of Taliban factions the ISI was maintaining contacts with. No need to get into that.



> That is the unfortunate side effect of any proxy war - handlers can exercise only so much influence over proxy actors, and factions within the groups may be responsible. For example, atrocities were committed by the rebels in East Pakistan supported by India, and by entities and insurgents supported by the US in Latin America.


While that is true for independent or even semi independent proxy wars. This one, in Kashmir has its heart and lifeline not inside India but in Pakistan. The Kashmiri groups dont have the wherewithal or resources to carry out half the insurgency they have without direct Pakistani patronage. If Pakistan were serious about stopping the civilian bombings or others outside Kashmir, they could have done so in a jiffy. That Pakistan also controls them is also evident from the fact that these organizations have not joined hands with the Taliban against the Pakistani state currently, despite calls from Taliban to do so. They are VERY pro-Pakistani state. Another point is that how easily their ingress/egress from Kashmir is controlled by Pakistan.



> In any case, this is getting long winded, and I have explained my position clearly as have you.


As have I, I hope.



> We can agree to disagree and move on.


Very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-2

I haven't seen the interview and will really look forward to reading it.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Taliban deceived govt, staged withdrawal drama: ISPR*

April 29, 2009

*Military operation launched in Buner

* Jets, choppers bomb Taliban hideouts in Buner mountains 
* Police station under siege, three FC platoons reportedly surrender*

MINGORA/ISLAMABAD: Security forces backed by warplanes and helicopter gunships launched a new operation in Buner district near the Swat valley on Tuesday, bombing suspected Taliban hideouts in Kalil, Shera Turf, and Kandao areas.

Fighter aircraft also bombed Mushki Pur, a mountainous area of Mardan district bordering Buner. 

Today at 4pm, the Frontier Corps (FC) and military troops launched a joint operation against the militants in Buner, Inter-Services Public Relations Director General Maj Gen Athar Abbas said at a press briefing in Islamabad. He said FC Inspector General Maj Gen Tariq Khan is commanding the operation.

*Nearly 300 Taliban entered Buner from April 2 to 4 and began to terrorise the locals, in violation of the Swat deal, Gen Abbas said. The government warned the militants but they refused to listen and staged only a symbolic withdrawal. The government was left with no option expect to use force, he said.*

According to several news agencies, he said it would take up to a week to clear an estimated 500 Taliban from Buner.

Surrender: Late on Tuesday, a private TV channel reported that the Pir Baba police station in Buner was under Taliban siege. 

It said sixty policemen and troops were inside the police station. Unconfirmed reports said that three FC platoons and an SHO were disarmed and captured by Taliban in Buner, the channel added. ghulam farooq/ sajjad malik/agencies/daily times monitor


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Stop the Taliban advance* 

Wednesday, April 29, 2009
Rubina Saigol

The writer is a researcher specialising in social development

While all forms of colonisation and occupation spell disaster for the way of life of the conquered, whose institutions and systems are demolished and replaced by new ones, the most recent colonisation of large parts of Pakistan by the Taliban is by far the most dangerous one, as it seeks to destroy the very basis on which the state and society rest. 

The Taliban occupation resembles most other forms of colonial occupation in a number of ways, including: 1) Forcible control over territory and large swathes of the population; 2) use of violence and force to accomplish political aims; 3) imposition of a specific minority version of religion not accepted or followed by the majority; 4) induction of collaborators from among the local people to further their aims; 5) planned demolition of the political, economic and social systems of the defeated; 6) belief in the superiority of the values, practices and systems of the coloniser, coupled with complete disregard for the culture and ways of the vanquished.

*1. Forcible control over territory and population: The Taliban established control over large parts of FATA, a territory which was never properly integrated into Pakistan. In the past few months, the Taliban have speedily acquired control over Swat, first through armed violence and finally legally and politically through the Nizam-e-Adl agreement signed by President Zardari on April 13 and supported by Pakistan's elected assembly. As Farrukh Saleem informs us, the Pakistani state has ceded another 5,337 square kilometres of Pakistan adding to the 14,850 square kilometres of Chitral and 5,280 square kilometres of Dir which were already under the control of Sufi Muhammad's Tehreek-e-Nifaz-e-Shariat-e-Muhammadi.* According to Dr Saleem this constitutes around 16 percent of our landmass. 

*Ecstatic over their triumph in Swat the Taliban quickly moved on to Buner, Shangla and are said to be close to Mansehra and Haripur and about 60 miles from Islamabad. They have openly declared that they will impose their own brand of Shariat on the whole of Pakistan and ultimately the entire Muslim world. Such imperial fantasies of world conquest portend disaster not only for Pakistan but for the world beyond. *

*2. Use of Violence for political aims: Like many other marauding hordes in history, the Taliban have demonstrated their enormous propensity for violence, brutality and savagery. The reign of terror in Swat before it finally fell involved beheading, murder, public display of decapitated bodies, flogging of women and cold-blooded murder of men and women accused of "immoral" behaviour in the Taliban's distorted code of morality. Those killed, butchered and tortured had not violated any Pakistani law while the Taliban have committed capital crimes against Pakistan's law and Constitution.*

*3. Imposition of minority religion: Pakistan constitutes a plural and multiple society where different religious groups, sects and beliefs have co-existed for centuries. There are Deobandis and Barelvis, Shias and Sunnis and followers of Sufi saints like Bulleh Shah, Sultan Bahoo, Sachchal Sarmast, Rehman Baba, Ghulam Farid, Khushhal Khan Khattak, Shah Abdul Lateef Bhitai and others. Additionally, Pakistan has a substantial population of Hindus in interior Sindh and Christians all over the country. *

*Pakistan is a multi-religious society where one single religion cannot be imposed on everyone. The Taliban represent a Wahhabi version of religion to which a tiny minority subscribes. Their notions of the universe represent a grotesque version of religion that carries no moral purpose other than its own imposition, and prohibits no crime, butchery or violence in single-minded pursuit of power, territory and control.* Subsidised by the sale of poppy and the underground drug and arms trade, this version of "religion" makes a mockery of religion itself and reduces it to bloodshed, cruelty and barbarism. It is a version that has been rejected by mainstream religious leaders also. 

*4. Collaboration: Local and national administrations and political leaders of our country have become forced collaborators in the Taliban enterprise of destruction. The failure of our security forces to protect the country and its people has led to the capitulation by the National Assembly and the government to their illegal and unconstitutional demands. The fear generated by the no-holds-barred violence of the Taliban has led to the muting of any critique of their inhuman actions. The civilian government and legislators, dependent upon the police, administration and the army to protect civilians against the occupation of their country, had no choice but to relent when those responsible for protecting the country seemed to be retreating. *

5. Demolition of political, economic and social systems: Like all colonisers, who entrench themselves in the society of the colonised and make sweeping changes in local systems and institutions, the *Taliban have already threatened to destroy democracy which was only recently wrested from the hands of a dictator reluctant to relinquish control. *

*The Taliban have declared democracy, the judiciary and the Constitution as being western impositions to be removed by them once they gain power in Islamabad. They are not bothered by the obvious contradiction that they themselves are a product of the same western world that they so despise. Their version of religion comes from a westerly direction and is not an indigenous manifestation of the rich South Asian context. *

*Their own worldview comes from the west  from west Asia, to be more specific  and has no roots within the subcontinent which boasts syncretic versions of religion that are tolerant of difference and are peaceful in their actions.* The Taliban threaten the essential multiplicity of South Asia and the traditional peaceful tolerance of its people by planning to transform the political, economic, social and cultural landscape of the country. 

*The worst sufferers of the Wahhabi imperialism that they represent will be women and the minorities, as is already evident.* The Taliban's insecurities often tend to be focused on cultural and religious policing of the weaker sections of society. The prohibition of women's education and work  as well as of all music, art and higher culture  is as clear a sign of degradation as any and promises a world in which civilisation would become a thing of the past. 

6. Belief in superiority: Like the former colonisers, whether Muslim or non-Muslim, the Taliban have a deeply embedded view of their own superiority. They believe that the cultural and social norms and values that they represent are better than those of most Pakistanis, and that it is the Bearded Man's Burden to correct the morals of society and inculcate higher values among the populace. 

*In spite of the fact that they kill, butcher, cut off limbs and heads with wild abandon and loot and plunder resources mercilessly (demonstrated by the takeover of the Emerald Mines), they project all their vices onto "the other." They accuse liberal and progressive people of lacking virtue, morality and piety. Yet, it is the Taliban who clearly lack any moral compass and have been reared on an ideology of hate, bloodshed and violence. *

*The onslaught of the Taliban must be resisted with all the resources at our disposal  administrative, political, military, intellectual and cultural. If we have to fight them, we must fight; if we have to dance and sing, we must dance and sing to challenge their Stone Age worldview and to assert our own humanity.* *It is no use blaming our civilian elected leaders for capitulating to the Taliban under pressure, as disappointing as that may be. The real issue is, why is a 600,000-strong army powerless against them? Why was the army not able to subdue an insurgency in Waziristan before the poison spread to the settled areas?* 

*The Pakistani people give a huge chunk of their hard-earned resources to the army  the largest chunk after debt-servicing. All they want in return is protection, security and not abdication of responsibility. Why is a half-a-million-strong army ineffective against 5,000 marauders, criminals and thugs? *

*It has become our national pastime to blame only our elected governments when in reality they have no options and have been forced to accept Talibanisation of Swat due to the failures of others. If we do not fight back the Taliban today, we may not even live to regret it, for they will not spare our lives.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Army fears disintegration if war ordered on Taliban*

* US official says Pakistani government and army are still not coming to grips with crisis

Daily Times Monitor

*LAHORE: The Pakistan Army officers are afraid that if they ask the rank and file to fire on the Taliban too much, the whole army might disintegrate, Bruce Riedel, a senior Obama administration official, has said.*

The Obama administration is considering expediting aid to Pakistan to block militants threatening a cluster of strategic installations, The Washington Times has reported. 

*Grip: Bruce Riedel, who chaired the Obama administrations recent review of policy towards Afghanistan and Pakistan, has said the Pakistani government and army are still not coming to grips with the crisis. Some officials are in denial, he said. 

Riedel expressed concern, however, about whether the Pakistani army would be willing to kill large numbers of the Taliban.* Armys spokesman Maj-Gen Athar Abbas has said the operation against around 500 Taliban could take a week. 

Taliban leaders, he said, had faked a withdrawal from Buner to impress the media. The peace deal with the government in the Swat valley was also a trick, he said. 

The US has proposed giving Pakistan $1 billion in emergency aid and $1.5 billion a year in economic aid annually for five years


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Injustice and Talibanisation* 

By Dr Tariq Rahman 
Thursday, 30 Apr, 2009 

*THERE is no doubt that there is gross injustice in Pakistan. Individuals and groups who are weak and in a minority are discriminated against and denied justice whether they are women, poor people, religious minorities or ethnicities. *

*But the argument that the Taliban are welcomed by the people because they promise speedy justice or distribution of the elites land and industrial resources among the poor is flawed. Yet, this argument is made again and again by sympathisers of the Taliban. And because it would have been a forceful argument had it been true, it should be refuted. *

First, the question of speedy justice. The Taliban ruled in Afghanistan and they have been exercising their influence in parts of Pakistan. All accounts from these areas  whether in the form of memoirs from Afghanistan or stories from Pakistan  suggest that certain minor disputes revolving around property are settled quickly. However, whether they are settled justly is not clear at all. *Moreover, if a powerful Talib is involved in a dispute he gets away with murder  quite literally. There is simply no appeal against the Taliban, even against a completely arbitrary or whimsical judgment. *

*Secondly, they introduce new rules forbidding music, painting, sculpting, singing, dancing, theatre etc. Therefore, the possibility of getting on the wrong side of the powerful increases for all inhabitants. Indeed, it is not peace and security that beckon but the fear of punishment that looms large. There is no concept of a peaceful life as a free citizen in areas dominated by the Taliban. *

*If one happens to be a woman then there are extra rules to contend with. There are rules against showing ones face, arms, ankles, hair, wearing jeans etc. Even if one is male there are problems: one cant wear shorts (as this will excite men) and cant play most games (dubbed a waste of time). In fact, one cant do many other things which boys do all over the globe. But being a woman means forgetting about living. Indeed, women may well be wishing for the good old justice delayed of Pakistani courts than the Talibans quick justice. *

*Now let us deal with the distribution of wealth attributed to the Taliban. The fact is that the wealth was never divided equitably among the Afghan citizens during the Talibans rule although Taliban soldiers originally from poor families did get a large share of the spoils.* More to the point, the Taliban did not draw foreign investment nor did they exploit domestic resources in a rational, sustainable manner. As such the total wealth of the country declined and poverty increased. 

*In Pakistan, especially in Swat, the Taliban started expropriating the property of landlords. Even if this is class hatred, and it might well be, the distribution of this land is said to have benefited Taliban supporters, hangers-on and sympathisers in addition to the fighters themselves. There is no evidence of a principled policy of the equitable distribution of wealth. The money from logging, mining and toll tax on vehicles goes to increase the income of the Taliban commanders and not of the ordinary citizens who remain displaced or live in fear in their homes. *

*In Buner, for instance, the Taliban took over a marble factory and displaced the owner who narrated his traumatic story to the media later. This, by all accounts, is part of the pattern and not an isolated incident. Moreover, among the booty are also women whose families cannot refuse the marriage proposal of a Talib. This kind of redistribution of wealth is not exactly what Marx and Engels ordered, so any leftist, romantic idea that the Talibans is a revolution of the dispossessed is simply wrong.* More to the point is the fact that one cannot survive for long cutting down trees and selling precious stones. *Development is not possible under draconian and medieval regimes so the total number of people under the poverty line will increase in any Talibanised state.* 

Yet there is a connection between speedy justice and the equitable distribution of goods and services and all violent movements. I pointed out years ago that if there is a revolution in Pakistan it will use the idiom of Islam. Talibanisation may not be that revolution but the gap between the poor and rich has kept increasing, and frustrated young men are available to join private militias. 

These militias use the idiom of Islam and legitimise their raiding operations through an appeal to the sacred. In this sense, our denial of economic rights has increased the possibility of violence in this country. And this violence is not only in the name of religion, it is also in the name of ethnicity and sub-nationalism. The Baloch, having been denied their rights, are also fighting the state. Thus, it is good policy to redistribute wealth rather than wait for armed vigilante groups to do so. 

*As for speedy justice, the vigilante groups can never give it to us. Only the state can. But the state will have to get more courts, especially speedy ones. Rules will have to be made to settle disputes within a certain number of hearings. This is not a peripheral matter; it is a matter of life and death for this country. And the sooner we dispense justice fairly and in a speedy manner, the better it will be for all of us. *

*Meanwhile, we must be thankful for small mercies. This time, because the Taliban did not show patience but started advancing into Buner and Dir almost immediately after their victory in Swat, the press turned indignant. Judging by letters, columns, the statements of political leaders and opinion-makers the public is ready to oppose the Taliban. *

But the electronic media, unfortunately, starts opposing military action almost as soon as it starts. This time, if people have realised that they will never get justice of any kind under Taliban rule, then it is something we can build upon and win our war against the Taliban. Are we ready for that?


----------



## Hellfire

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The IA definitely has significant experience in COIN, but you have to look at the lower casualty rates in the context of very, very low numbers of insurgents and minimal cross-LoC infiltration and provision of supplies.
> 
> While the IA puts the total number of insurgents in Kashmir at between 300 to 800, we had around 500 Taliban in Buner alone, all supplied with excellent communications equipment, mortars, RPG's and other weapons.
> 
> The operation in Bajaur alone resulted in 1500 militants killed, and there was a significant number of reinforcements from across the border in support of the Bajaur Taliban (estimates suggest over a thousand) in just that short operation span.
> 
> The dynamics in Kashmir and FATA are significantly different, which is why I have always been leery of direct comparisons between the two.



Agnostic

The relatively lower numbers of militants has been achieved over a period of time (and in part due to Musharraf taking steps to curb crossing over). Early 90s there was a time when Sopore was an area which was virtually lost to India. It took time and casualties.

Am not making a direct comparision at all. PA is new in CI grid and as such will take time to adjust and modify its principles and doctrine as also at the same time you have undoubtedly a more robust and determined enemy which has battle experience of more than 3 decades to draw from (as against 2 decades for IA).

There can not be any comparision. I merely meant to state that PA is learning and it shall evolve its doctrine as it gains experience. It will take casualties as mistakes happen and you learn from them and then soon PA itself will be able to sustain high tempo of CI ops with an acceptable casualty rate.

I am still reserved about use of firepower/armour though.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The reasons for the situation in Kashmir not becoming FATA is because the dynamics are not the same, as I explained already.
> 
> Completely different scenario - hardly any civilian population and limited military support from the Pakistani side in favor of the combatants - the IA and IAF went whole hog against their targets.
> 
> Kargil could be considered an asymmetric 'military to military' conflict - no comparison to Bajaur or FATA.



A point here.

During and after Kargil till ceasefire, there was coordination between PA and militants attacking Indian posts along LC. Most of the times there would be a frontal attack by PA with militants striking from rear. As a result there was massive induction of troops in form of RR to check this tendency along LoC region too. Even regular Infantry units in Border Guarding role were told to divert troops for CI ops in rear areas to check this.

A definite coordination always existed between PA and militants whenever PA tried to take an Indian held feature

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Agnostic

Terrorism is defined clearly and there are no two definitions for it. While you may want to classify Kashmir struggle as freedom (it may have been in initial years of 90s) its now more of sponsored terror with bulk of cadres coming from Pakistan/Kashmir under Pakistani occupation/Somalia/Yemen/Afghanis (Talibs)/few Egyptians. These people have hijacked what could have been a freedom struggle and as such your continued insistence on such movement being freedom struggle is distortion of facts.

I had already told of how Kashmiri youth is recruited today in an early post in different thread which you kindly deleted for being off-topic when the same was in consonance with this line of thought. Its more on physical threat to family members. Its either a son or if you are rich Rs. 20-25 lac per year. Take your choosing if this is freedom struggle?

Its like India saying that FATA people are waging a freedom struggle as they certainly enjoy immense popularity as many of your own countrymen pointed out to me time and again. So I think morally you should let them have their freedom.

Your defence of attack on Indian Parliament is totally in poor taste. Either it is a freedom struggle (and as logical extension so is Talib movement in Pakistan) or its terror, take your picking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

hellfire said:


> Agnostic
> 
> Terrorism is defined clearly and there are no two definitions for it.


The deliberate killing of civilians by the IA is just as much terrorism as that by some Freedom fighters.


> Its like India saying that FATA people are waging a freedom struggle as they certainly enjoy immense popularity as many of your own countrymen pointed out to me time and again. So I think morally you should let them have their freedom.


Complete canard, and you know it, since it has been refuted already, several times. That you have to resort to this is an indication of how weak your argument is.

Kashmir is recognized as disputed territory internationally, whereas FATA was officially made part of Pakistan. No one is arguing over Tamil Nadu or Kerala having a freedom movement, since they are were made part of India through a valid process.

Kashmir does not fall into that category, since the UNSC resolutions (agreed to by India) make the disputed status and its resolution, through the principle of resort to the people of Kashmir, absolutely clear. There is no question that so long as India refuses to recognize that basic principle, that she herself agreed to, that Kashmir is occupied.

Finally, the Taliban insurgency is an ideological one, not a separatist one. I can't believe you haven't understood something so basic yet. The first thing the Taliban did after getting Shariah in Swat was to start expanding out into the rest of the country.

So your analogy is horribly flawed. 


> Your defence of attack on Indian Parliament is totally in poor taste. Either it is a freedom struggle (and as logical extension so is Talib movement in Pakistan) or its terror, take your picking.


Not at all - I explained my reasoning behind why the Indian parliament, from an academic POV, was a completely legitimate target given that the Indian Government is directly responsible for sending in hundreds of thousands of troops to occupy Kashmiris and who have committed atrocities as documented by international organizations.

You may also thank S-2 for this, since the seeds of this particular view point of the attack on the Indian parliament were laid during an argument with him over why the Baluch insurgent groups were not classified as terrorists by the US - his defence was that so long as they attacked 'government targets', the insurgents were not 'terrorists'.

I already explained why the Taliban movement is not a good analogy to Kashmir.


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

I can argue my point very well Mr. Agnostic. But one can go on arguing against a terrorist who will always find ways to justify his thinking to himself, if not to anyone else. 

By your definition, Iraqi insurgents are "academically" justified to attack the Whitehouse and Pentagon because their country is being occupied by US forces. Afghan Taliban are justified in attacking the Parliaments of NATO countries.

Also, by your argument, your army can kill as many civilians as they want, and create as many million refugees as they please because the territory, according to you, is not disputed.
Well let me remind you - the territory IS disputed. Infact, approximately HALF of Pakistani territory is claimed Afghanistan.

So you "academic" justification is nothing but the lowliest form of propaganda, the same sort of thing widely available in Jehadi CDs in a store near you.

*Let me also remind you that the organizations whose attacks you are "academically" justifying are infact Internationally Recognized terrorist organizations. 
So, yes, calling you a Terrorist Sympathizer is not a personal attack but a statement of fact.*


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> I can argue my point very well Mr. Agnostic. But one can go on arguing against a terrorist who will always find ways to justify his thinking to himself, if not to anyone else.


Like I said, leave the personal attacks out please and stop trolling. 

*Last warning.*



> By your definition, Iraqi insurgents are "academically" justified to attack the Whitehouse and Pentagon because their country is being occupied by US forces. Afghan Taliban are justified in attacking the Parliaments of NATO countries.


Yes - since technically insurgents in occupied territory would be justified in attacking government or military targets of those who are occupying them.

Can you give me a good reason as to why insurgents from an occupied people should not attack the military and government of those occupying them through force?



> Also, by your argument, your army can kill as many civilians as they want, and create as many million refugees as they please because the territory, according to you, is not disputed.
> Well let me remind you - the territory IS disputed. Infact, approximately HALF of Pakistani territory is claimed Afghanistan.


Not under international law.

Tomorrow India might claim all of Pakistan, or Texas - that does not make that territory disputed. There are clear resolutions issued by the UNSC that both countries agreed to, which declare Kashmir disputed and the means of resolution of the dispute a resort to the will of the people.

Our Army is not 'killing as many civilians as it wants', in fact it is being criticized for not acting aggressively enough because in part the GoP and military are worried about the civilian casualties and humanitarian disaster.

And yes, a nation does have a right to act as to restore its writ in its territory, especially when those challenging its writ have imposed a barbaric rule and committed countless atrocities.



> So you "academic" justification is nothing but the lowliest form of propaganda, the same sort of thing widely available in Jehadi CDs in a store near you.
> 
> *Let me also remind you that the organizations whose attacks you are "academically" justifying are infact Internationally Recognized terrorist organizations.
> *


*
I am arguing over the act, not the organization, learn to distinguish and not rant. As I said, give me a good reason why an occupied people are not justified in striking out at the government and military of the entity occupying them?

What is propaganda and moral depravity is to excuse an occupation and violation of a commitment to grant millions the right to choose their destiny as part of the country they want under the pretext of 'a billion peoples jingoism'.*


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Yes - since technically insurgents in occupied territory would be justified in attacking government or military targets of those who are occupying them.
> 
> Can you give me a good reason as to why insurgents from an occupied people should not attack the military and government of those occupying them through force?



Glad that's been clarified. If God Forbid, an attack happens on the symbols of my country's government, I shall know on which side of the fence you stand. 

Yes, when those insurgents are the lowliest bunch of fundamentalists, who, if given power, would bring the worst form of medeival ideology to the forefront.



> Not under international law.



International law says that a region is disputed if more than one country claims it. 
So yes, it is disputed under international law. 



> Our Army is not 'killing as many civilians as it wants', in fact it is being criticized for not acting aggressively enough because in part the GoP and military are worried about the civilian casualties and humanitarian disaster.



It is being criticized for its inaction against the Taliban, and not because it hasn't caused enough humanitarian crises while achieving next to nothing in fighting the real enemy of humanity.

P.S. I think you are misusing your powers as a moderator to delete my posts when you feel offended by them.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> Glad that's been clarified. If God Forbid, an attack happens on the symbols of my country's government, I shall know on which side of the fence you stand.
> 
> Yes, when those insurgents are the lowliest bunch of fundamentalists, who, if given power, would bring the worst form of medeival ideology to the forefront.


You still haven't given me an answer to my question:
*
Can you give me a good reason as to why insurgents from an occupied people should not attack the military and government of those occupying them through force?*


> International law says that a region is disputed if more than one country claims it.
> So yes, it is disputed under international law.


On mere say so? Nonsense. 

A nation would have to make its case as to why it is disputed, and Afghanistan has not made its case, nor are there any UNSC or ICJ rulings indicating that Afghanistan's claims were/are valid.

On the other hand, we do have UNSC resolutions indicating Kashmir is disputed, and whats more, India and Pakistan agreed with them!



> It is being criticized for its inaction against the Taliban, and not because it hasn't caused enough humanitarian crises while achieving next to nothing in fighting the real enemy of humanity.


No - its being praised for what it did in Bajaur and what it is doing now in Buner and Dir. The humanitarian crises exists precisely because of those two operations it is being praised for.


> P.S. I think you are misusing your powers as a moderator to delete my posts when you feel offended by them.


Your post that was deleted was nothing but slander, personal attacks and trolling. 

The first few lines, and the last few, of your last post were in the same mold - if not for the rest of the post, it woudl have been deleted as well.

Read the forum rules again. There is no more discussion over this.


----------



## Rabbit.Rabbit

I have already answered your question Mr. Super Moderator.

I'll repeat it for your benefit: 

Yes, when those insurgents are the lowliest bunch of fundamentalists, who, if given power, would bring the worst form of medeival ideology to the forefront.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> Yes, when those insurgents are the lowliest bunch of fundamentalists, who, if given power, would bring the worst form of medeival ideology to the forefront.


Thats not really an answer to my question, but if I may rephrase your 'answer' to better reflect your opinion as I understand it:

Are you saying that people under occupation have no right to struggle against that occupation by attacking the occupying military and government?

I believe the right to struggle against occupation is internationally recognized, so your opinion would be in violation of that.


----------



## Hellfire

AgNoStIc MuSliM


*The deliberate killing of civilians by the IA is just as much terrorism as that by some Freedom fighters.*

The rule of thumb in insurgency is to 'remove' variables that play a determinant role in any localised operation. Since the mere fact that its the force which is able to establish its role over the local populance which rules the roost, the policy of removal of any suspect in case of a major operation is followed albeit covertly. While I do concede that at times innocents have been caught in cross fire/wrongfully terminated, the fact that the CI grid troops are able to dissuade the local populance from harboring/sheltering ANEs is very important. Majority of hard intel is obtained from members of local populance regarding these "innocent yet significant variables" that lead to eliminations after due corroborations by Ikhwan/JKP IB informants and MI Dte and as such since most are difficult to prove in court of law, its best to eliminate any such threat when its located.

If you mean to say the incidents where women and children have been killed, then I would suggest you to travel to Srinagar if you ever get a chance. I did so. The classic policy employed by militants is to fire from over the heads of women and children who are shopping/strolling/whatever and bring specific pinpointed fire on troops. Its a natural instinct to respond and who shoots the women and children is at best confusing. In addition there was a classic case of 7 children being gunned down. They were playing on a day of general curfew in overcast conditions. There was a sudden mist and heavy rainfall and as such these children who should have been home in first place, ran towards the army check point. The men there challenged them to stop and identify themselves which these young folks did not. The tragedy could not be averted as there were orders to ensure no incident takes place and poor visibility caused the subsequent deaths. Such incidents happen and you can not call them acts of terror.

*Complete canard, and you know it, since it has been refuted already, several times. That you have to resort to this is an indication of how weak your argument is.*

Nice word Canard. 

*Kashmir is recognized as disputed territory internationally, whereas FATA was officially made part of Pakistan. No one is arguing over Tamil Nadu or Kerala having a freedom movement, since they are were made part of India through a valid process.*

Not recognised as such. Its a dispute, not disputed territory. It was amalgamated after due process. Something you cant see as you have decided to be blind to it. And its again back to square one so lets continue to disagree on this.

*Kashmir does not fall into that category, since the UNSC resolutions (agreed to by India) make the disputed status and its resolution, through the principle of resort to the people of Kashmir, absolutely clear. There is no question that so long as India refuses to recognize that basic principle, that she herself agreed to, that Kashmir is occupied.*

Time Pakistan also realised it has long since passed. Forget it. It wont happen.

*Finally, the Taliban insurgency is an ideological one, not a separatist one. I can't believe you haven't understood something so basic yet. The first thing the Taliban did after getting Shariah in Swat was to start expanding out into the rest of the country.*

Like hell. Even Kashmiri movement started as an Islamic movement. You guys are trying to give it separatist. It initially targeted Kashmiri Pandits, Sikhs etc who had been there since it was under rule of Punjab and before. To even suggest from day one it was separatist is pure nonsense at best. Read the evolution of Kashmiri militancy first and then make such absurd claims. It was a pure genocide in 1988-89 which saw millions leave J&K as Hindus were selectively butchered there, go to amarnath today and you shall see ruins of hindu houses still there ... I has a local driver, a strict Muslim, who told me what they were and not some Hindu idiot.

*So your analogy is horribly flawed. *

With respect to your stringent point of view sir.

*Not at all - I explained my reasoning behind why the Indian parliament, from an academic POV, was a completely legitimate target given that the Indian Government is directly responsible for sending in hundreds of thousands of troops to occupy Kashmiris and who have committed atrocities as documented by international organizations.*

Purely academically speaking, all eveidence points to Pakistan being a source of terror world over being defined as epicenter by one and all ....... yet you have variance here dont you? As for atrocities, its documented of PA in Karachi in early 90s too ...... rem RAW was supporting MQM in those days?

*You may also thank S-2 for this, since the seeds of this particular view point of the attack on the Indian parliament were laid during an argument with him over why the Baluch insurgent groups were not classified as terrorists by the US - his defence was that so long as they attacked 'government targets', the insurgents were not 'terrorists'.*

I dont care for S-2's views. If Baluchis are fighting you, its your internal affair not mine, it does not affect India. My view is kick their *** and hang the traitors!!!

*I already explained why the Taliban movement is not a good analogy to Kashmir*

because it unsettles you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

AgNoStIc MuSliM

*
Can you give me a good reason as to why insurgents from an occupied people should not attack the military and government of those occupying them through force?*

The right to revolt against a lawful government is not given to any citizen and as such he is liable to be declared traitor and tried for high treason.

The only justification for a revolt is victory. 


Kashmir has not been a victory in 20 years. The people have understood there is no independent Kashmir. Even if India let them go, Pakistan will gobble them, and if not China definitely will.In addition fighting has killed economy there.

Recently concluded elections proved it. Sajjad Gani Lone is contesting LS elections for he recognised that this is the only way that they can achieve their aims for betterment of people and he has immense support over this from both the Indian state and local people. APHC stands isolated today as no one cares. Only Pakistan and its proxies are shouting. Local population will vote and elect people who really understand the crux of people's problem : economic non-development. The day economy develops, militancy is dead. This is how India broke Nagas. They fought over 55 years and today there is peace there!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nihat

How did the Acts of terrorism in Pak thread come to Kashmir????


----------



## Hellfire

Nihat said:


> How did the Acts of terrorism in Pak thread come to Kashmir????



acts of terror are being credited to india, and thus Kashmir is the crux of the problem isnt it?

anyways you are right ... beck to topic


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

hellfire said:


> The classic policy employed by militants is to fire from over the heads of women and children who are shopping/strolling/whatever and bring specific pinpointed fire on troops.


And the classic policy of the IA is to kill stage encounters and kill innocent Kashmiris - the mass graves and thousands believed missing all documented by international rights organizations as atrocities committed by the Indian military.

Terrorism is terrorism, whether committed by the State or Freedom Fighters.



> Nice word Canard.


GLad you liked it, fits your argument.


> Not recognised as such. Its a dispute, not disputed territory. It was amalgamated after due process. Something you cant see as you have decided to be blind to it. And its again back to square one so lets continue to disagree on this.


It was amalgamated by India, the rest of the world still considers it disputed, as declared in the UNSC, and as accepted by India at the time.

The territory remains disputed until the two sides can come to an agreement on its final status, and not when India 'amalgamates' it.

There is no such status for Baluchistan, as I have clearly pointed out to both you and Rabbit Rabbit in previous posts. You completely skipped over the argument made.



> Time Pakistan also realised it has long since passed. Forget it. It wont happen.


What India wants or you want does not change the disputed status of the territory.

Does our stance 'unsettle' you?


> Like hell. Even Kashmiri movement started as an Islamic movement. You guys are trying to give it separatist. It initially targeted Kashmiri Pandits, Sikhs etc who had been there since it was under rule of Punjab and before. To even suggest from day one it was separatist is pure nonsense at best. Read the evolution of Kashmiri militancy first and then make such absurd claims. It was a pure genocide in 1988-89 which saw millions leave J&K as Hindus were selectively butchered there, go to amarnath today and you shall see ruins of hindu houses still there ... I has a local driver, a strict Muslim, who told me what they were and not some Hindu idiot.


You obviously need to hit the books again.

There are some Kashmiri groups that are Islamist, but the movement itself was not and is not 'Islamist'. The violence you refer to was communanal, a result of th perception that a Hindu majority was perpetuating an occupation in violation of the UNSC resolutions granting Kashmiris the right to determine their future.

And you have offered not one iota of a rebuttal to my arguments on the taliban insurgency, merely stated your opinion by making another incorrect comparison to Kashmir.


> The right to revolt against a lawful government is not given to any citizen and as such he is liable to be declared traitor and tried for high treason.


India cannot claim a lawful government so long as the territory is disputed and the occupation continues. Just because India want's that to be the case does not make it so. Internationally recognized as disputed.

Your argument does apply in the case of Baluchistan, FATA and Indian Punjab or Assam though.



> Purely academically speaking, all eveidence points to Pakistan being a source of terror world over being defined as epicenter by one and all ....... yet you have variance here dont you? As for atrocities, its documented of PA in Karachi in early 90s too ...... rem RAW was supporting MQM in those days?


Rant - you have offered absolutely nothing to refute the arguments made.

Anyway, I was done with this back with Malay.

*Back to topic please.*


----------



## Hellfire

unnecessary deviation on same lines in many threads - i agree .... back to topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

analyse this


----------



## IceCold

Rabbit.Rabbit said:


> International law says that a region is disputed if more than one country claims it.
> So yes, it is disputed under international law.



So since you are hopping on to the moral high horse of yours, what about the huge list of territorial disputes between the US and countries like Columbia, Canada, Cuba. Let US settle it with them and then give us the lecture about disputed territories under the international law. 
In our case only Afghanistan( hardly what you call a country) is claiming while in your case check out the long list of disputes. Here's a link for the same:

List of territorial disputes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Editorial: Fragility of governance in Pakistan*

May 02, 2009

*Regardless of the words used by US President Barack Obama Thursday, Pakistan needs to take a close look at the states capacity to govern the territory it claims as its own and on the basis of which it seeks to challenge the worlds intent to interfere. The army has gone into Malakand Division once again and there are reports of initial success against the Taliban there, but with much less credibility than when it first operated there nearly two years ago.*

*Earlier, the Pakistan Army went into South Waziristan under General Pervez Musharraf as president and was relatively unsuccessful. Today it is operating in Bajaur, Mohmand and Orakzai, while Kurram is virtually abandoned to the mercies of the Taliban. The populations in these areas have experienced the reality of Taliban power without interference from the Pakistani state and no longer trust that the state can effectively come to their help in any durable way. *For instance, when the people of Bajaur want Nizam-e Adl they are tacitly asking the government to capitulate.

Post-Musharraf democracy has been characterised by division and rivalry, but even when he was ruling the country with more or less monolithic political power, the hold of the state on public affairs was loosening. Security was at low ebb, law and order in most of the country were so defective that the national economy was badly affected by it. As terrorist attacks increased, travel advisories by foreign states to their nationals had begun to damage the investment climate. Finally, the problem was not so much lack of foreign investment but domestic investments.

It is the unravelling of the state during the Musharraf years that has compelled the people to denounce Pakistans participation in the global war against terrorism. Had the state looked after its various executive branches and beefed up their competence and expertise, national opinion would have been different. *Without going into the double-mindedness of the Musharraf regime on the question of the Taliban, one can understand that neglect of sectors linked to public safety was the main cause of the final collapse of public trust in the government in 2007.*

Political wrangling after the 2008 elections has damaged the trust quotient more than we realise. The administration in Punjab has been disbanded and overhauled three times. In Sindh the triune of MQM-PPP-ANP has not found a political modus vivendi after the wisdom of working together in a coalition was imposed on them against their political instincts. Balochistan was the most problematic area of governance during the Musharraf years, but after 2008, democracy has served to highlight and sharpen the focus on the decay of the state in the province.

*The politics of the 17th Amendment converted the NWFP into Musharrafs burnt offering to the Taliban. Now it is virtually under de facto Taliban rule. This month Bannu, a city of strategic importance for the army, has seen three of its girls schools blown up. In Kohat the local administration actually works in subordination to the terrorists and Hangu is virtually captive to what happens in the Orakzai agency. In Punjab, suicide-bombing has spread terror but, in place of actual Taliban control, it has sleeping cells waiting to rise and strike. Taliban proxies in the various powerful madrassas issue threats and are in a position to close down schools and colleges.*

*As a result of the retreat of the state, crime is on the upswing. Jails all over Pakistan are in a state of unrest as dangerous criminals serving long sentences anticipate the throwing open of the prison gates by the revolutionary Taliban. *Dacoits in Lahore loot at gunpoint and have no hesitation to kill, but kiss the calendar saying Allah in the looted house to signal their allegiance to the coming power. The police, ill-trained and ill-paid, run away when violence occurs in order to save their lives. Because of uncertainty of physical security, the bureaucracy either refuses to take the initiative to get their work done or puts a price on it and takes graft.

*Despite Pakistans own foreign hand misgivings, the international community wants to help in strengthening the state in Pakistan and develop its capacity to fight the kind of unprecedented threat represented by the Taliban. Therefore Pakistan should look inward and pay more attention to its fraying institutions and rebuild them with all the assistance it can get from its friends abroad. *


----------



## Anwar2

Taliban are a relatively benign organized resistance by the people of Swat and FATA against an unprovoked assault by the PA. 

The real terrorist threat against the very fabric of Pakistani society is the MQM, an MI5 and India supported fascist outfit that has taken the principal commercial hub of Pakistan (Karachi) as hostage. This terrorist outfit is responsible for the murder of an estimated 15,000 people in Karachi since the late 80's. At least 1000 deaths can be directly traced to its British citizen chief Mr. Altaf Hussein.

MQM's modus oprendi is rather unique; it has successfully translated its terrorist firepower into a captive vote bank, ensuring that it is part of almost every government. Gen. Musharraf, being from the same ethnic community, patronized MQM to the hilt, essentially handing them over the Karachi metropolis.. 

MQM has managed to install Dr. Ishrat ul Ibad as the Governor of Sind; whereas he stayed in London on the payroll of Indian High Commission for good 8 years after he escaped Pakistan while being wanted in the Major Kaleem case.

Why bother about the poor Taliban at all? They got only a few barren remote mountainous areas, whereas MQM has the commercial hub of Pakistan under its control, with absolute freedom to massacre Pushtoons at will.

The US is a bit unfortunate in having the likes of MQM as its allies. Such &#8220;friends&#8221; are the biggest long term liability. The British and Indian governments too are sadly mistaken to bet on cards like these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

> Taliban are a relatively benign organized resistance by the people of Swat and FATA against an unprovoked assault by the PA



We had asked that the admin and mods post as their policy that statements which express support for those who have, those who are, waging war against the people and state of Pakistan will not be allowed to post expressions of their support of insurrectionists on this forum -- we were not successful and must now accept the consequences, I suppose.


----------



## niaz

One of the best articles I have come across on the WOT in Pakistan.



Some candour, please 
Legal eye

Saturday, May 02, 2009
Babar Sattar

The writer is a lawyer based in Islamabad. He is a Rhodes scholar and has an LL.M from Harvard Law School

Those propagating a policy of pusillanimity and appeasement toward the Taliban make at least two flawed arguments. One, that Pakistan is fighting an alien war in FATA as a mercenary of the United States and the drone attacks and the hatred against US imperialistic agenda somehow justifies the Taliban insurgency against the state and people of Pakistan. Instead of fighting our own people to please the US, we must negotiate with them and stand together against imperialists. Two, where there is popular local support for a political agenda, the army cannot attack such agenda or those articulating and promoting it. Thus, it is fine for the state and the army to act as a neutral arbiter when it comes to a disagreement between the Taliban and the rest of the citizens of Swat or Buner for example, and act as a facilitator to promote reconciliation between the Taliban (as the dominant local group) and the state through peace deals.

Let us address our hatred for the US first. There are two sets of truths that fuel this hatred. One, that the US has pursued a shamelessly selfish foreign policy that is bereft of principles. And two, our successive political and military elites have not had the spine to enunciate a policy that squarely focuses on promoting and protecting Pakistans national interest where such approach might be at odds with the US foreign agenda. Together, these truths leave the people of Pakistan indignant, and the slavish disposition of incumbent rulers toward the US shames and angers us by exposing the gulf between our self-perception as a sovereign people and our reality of being led by a self-serving elite beholden to foreign masters. 

It is understandable that there is some cheering and support for anyone who takes on a bully. We saw that during the first Gulf war when many in Pakistan (and in the Muslim world more generally) rooted for Saddam Hussain and Iraq, despite the fact that Saddams Iraq had never been a friend to Pakistan. Similarly the Hugo Chavez the-devil-was-just-here speech against George Bush in the UN a couple of years back attracted loud cheers from all around. But amidst this understandable opposition to US foreign policy, must we cut our nose to spite the face when it comes to the Taliban and their insurgency within Pakistan? That the Taliban have couched their domestic political agenda in anti-American terms and a majority of Pakistanis are angry with the US for its drone attacks and resentful over its foolishly apparent stick-and-carrot policy doesnt automatically align the interests of a majority of Pakistanis with those of the Taliban. 

It is indeed marvellous that even people like Imran Khan (forget Jamat-e-Islami) are oblivious to the fact that in their opposition to the US agenda they have emerged as apologists for the Taliban. We must not act against the Taliban because the US wants us to. But we must neither underplay the genuine threat posed by creeping Talibanization to democracy, civil liberties and constitutionalism in Pakistan, nor embrace the Taliban in order to spite the US. There is no need to root our national agenda in anti-Americanism. So long as we are committed to upholding and implementing the Constitution across the four corners of Pakistan, opposition to both, drone attacks and the Taliban-leashed barbarism creates no paradox.

The second argument supporting inaction against the Taliban concludes that the state and the army must not fight its own people by making two subtle assumptions. One, the Taliban and those that they wish to impose their edicts over are in the middle of a political disagreement and the state and the army should not take sides. Two, the state should never use coercion or violence against its own people irrespective of their actions. Both these assumptions are misconceived. Let us remind ourselves that the Taliban are a product of Pakistans Afghan policy. The state created, supported and sustained madressas that propagated a brand of religious ideology that encouraged non-state actors to become agents of violence under the banner of jihad. The leaders of such madressas also had a penchant for a medieval society that shuns modernity and all things associated with the west. 

The jihadi project didnt only create mercenaries driven by religious zeal, but also imbibed them with the ancillary objective of creating a backward society once the jihad against infidels succeeds. The state cared little about such collateral effect of a deliberate state policy to recruit jihadis to promote its geo-strategic interests. Unfortunately, the more esoteric calling of the militants  of creating an obscurantist society  has now merged with the primary objective of fighting the infidels, as they see the rest of Pakistan as one big agent of the infidels. It is then farcical for the state to act as if we are witnessing a difference of agreement between different political groups in Swat, Buner, Dir and FATA that needs to be sorted out by these groups themselves. The state destroyed the level playing field between citizen groups when it transformed one group into professional merchants of violence. 

To sit back and watch citizens with opposing points of view stake it out and develop a consensus in the tribal belt simply amounts to allowing the Taliban to make minced meat out of those opposed to their agenda and diktat. The state led by the army created this Frankenstein and it now shoulders the responsibility of confronting and neutralizing it. It is also incorrect that the state never uses violence against citizens. The state monopolizes the means of violence and uses it on an everyday basis against those who do not abide by the compact between the citizen and the state. We call it the penal justice system. Militant groups slaughtering fellow citizens, annexing their property and robbing them of their fundamental rights and liberties might be culpable of a higher crime against the state itself, but they are also guilty of murder, homicide, robbery, extortion etc. as defined by our justice system. 

As a matter of principle, we cannot appease and humour them in the name of peace and reconciliation just because enforcing the law is harder against this group of citizens in comparison to other criminals across Pakistan that are less organized and trained. Pakistan has been ambivalent about extending constitutional rights and obligations to the people of the tribal areas merely because we got comfortable with the colonial legacy and bought into the logic of not trying to fix what is not broken. Notwithstanding the past, now that the tribal belt is up in flames we have no option but to bring it within the realm of the Constitution. Would allowing Sufi Mohammad and the Taliban to run a system of governance that falls foul of our Constitutional structure and principles not amount to the state facilitating its own balkanization? If such separatism is acceptable in Swat, then why not in Balochistan and Sindh where people have been similarly disgruntled with the state?

There is urgent need to inject honesty and candour in our discourse on the Taliban. Lets admit that the Taliban are not barbaric because the US is bad. The Taliban are barbaric because they believe in a brutish approach to life and religion. If the US was to stop drone attacks in Pakistan or even quit Afghanistan, Muslim Khan is unlikely to go back to painting houses. The Taliban must be dealt with urgently and resolutely as an existential problem that is questioning and threatening the foundational principles on which our country is founded. Further, our politicos must give up double-speak. Let the PML-N say that it fears speaking against the Taliban because who knows they might prevail tomorrow and so this centre-right party wishes to keep its options open. Let the ANP plainly state that they had no option but to surrender their writ to the Taliban because of the dithering resolve of the army to fight armed militias in their province. And let the PPP acknowledge that in trying to second-guess what every other power broker wants from Pakistan, this mainstream liberal party has lost all ability to support a thought-process of its own. 

The Pakistan Armys will and capability to confront the Taliban is under question because the masters of our security doctrine are confused about the future role and utility of the Taliban. The lack of capability of the army to fight a guerrilla war in the tribal areas is predominantly a consequence of lack of will to develop such a capability. Unless there is frank admission that the Afghan policy of the 1980 and 90s and the jihadi project conceived as a result was flawed and has had terrible consequences for Pakistan, the approach toward confronting Taliban will continue to be of the ineffectual fire-fighting variety that we have witnessed in Bajaur, Kohat, Swat, Dir and Buner over the last year or so. Once the army reformulates its defence doctrine wherein (i) Afghanistan is no longer a strategic hinterland but a friendly neighbour that should have a sustainable government representing the plural Afghan society, and (ii) jihadis have no further role in promoting Pakistani states geo-strategic interests, the need to keep options open with the Taliban will automatically subside. Only then will we begin to meaningfully address the root-causes of religious intolerance and violence in our society. 

Email: sattar@post.harvard.edu
Some candour, please

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Anwar2 said:


> Taliban are a relatively benign organized resistance by the people of Swat and FATA against an unprovoked assault by the PA.



It has been made clear in the past that support for criminal and terrorist groups like the TTP-S will earn a ban.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

muse said:


> We had asked that the admin and mods post as their policy that statements which express support for those who have, those who are, waging war against the people and state of Pakistan will not be allowed to post expressions of their support of insurrectionists on this forum -- we were not successful and must now accept the consequences, I suppose.



We have made our policy clear on the threads several times, and asked members to report such posts.

This individual in particular was directly addressed over this issue, and he chose to deliberately ignore it.

Please report the post next time for prompt action instead of commenting on the thread about it.


----------



## Gabbar

*Taliban behead two Pak officials in Swat*

Mingora: Pakistani Taliban have beheaded two government officials in the northwestern Swat Valley in revenge for the killing of two insurgent commanders by security forces, a militant spokesman said on Sunday. Authorities struck a peace deal in February aimed at ending militant violence in the former tourist valley of Swat but the militants have refused to disarm and pushed out of the valley into neighbouring districts.
The Taliban aggression raised alarm in the US and in Islamabad, and a week ago the security forces launched an offensive to expel militants from two of neighbouring districts.

The two government officials were kidnapped and beheaded on Saturday evening in Khuwaza Kheil, a village 18 km north of the valley's main town of Mingora, said town police chief Danishwar Khan. Their bodies were dumped beside a road. "They beheaded the officers. We've sent an ambulance to pick up the bodies," Khan said. Militant spokesman Muslim Khan said the beheadings were revenge for the killing of two low-level Taliban commanders earlier on Saturday.

The US State Department said last week the number of people killed in terrorist attacks Pakistan last year rose by 70 &#37; over the 2007 figure. The violence has raised fears for the prospects of the vital US ally in its efforts to stabilise neighbouring Afghanistan.


----------



## RabzonKhan

As always, Rashid is right on mark.  


*Pakistan is facing galloping Talibanisation*

Ahmed Rashid

*On Monday, April 4, veteran journalist Ahmed Rashid addressed a select crowd at Karachis Mohatta Palace Museum. Not surprisingly, the subject of his talk was Afghanistan and Pakistan: Quest for Peace or Recipe for War? He argued that Pakistan was facing a major existential crisis: I no longer say that theres a creeping Talibanisation in Pakistan, its a galloping Talibanisation. *Here, Dawn.coms Huma Yusuf presents the salient points from Mr. Rashids presentation.

*Where did the Taliban come from?*

The myths about the Taliban need to be clarified. They are not an extension of an external threat, they are not being funded by Russia or India. In the 1990s, the Taliban in Afghanistan were fighting the Northern Alliance, and thousands of Pashtuns went to fight as foot soldiers on behalf of the Taliban. In 2001, the Afghan Taliban fled to Pakistan. Pakistani Taliban, who previously had little clout, became hosts of the Afghan Taliban and earned much money for their assistance. From 2001 to 2004, the Pakistani Taliban grew in numbers and influence and became radicalized because of their proximity to the Afghan Taliban. They planned and mobilized to establish a Taliban emirate or state in Fata and the expansion of that idea of statehood is what we see happening today.

*Pakistani Taliban expanding*

*The leadership of the Taliban is now in Pakistan and they have stated their intention of overthrowing the government here. The Taliban are linking up with groups in Pakistan and the Pakistani Taliban movement is turning into a multiethnic movement. Groups cultivated to fight in Kashmir have joined up with the Pakistani Taliban, and include Punjabis with organizations such as Lashkar-e-Taiba and Harkatul Mujahideen. Now, some 40 groups in Pakistan are loosely affiliated with the Pakistan  the several years of progressive diplomacy with India exacerbated the rise of different Taliban-affiliated factions. For that reason, Pakistan faces a more dangerous situation than Afghanistan, where Tajik and Uzbek fighters were not permitted to join the Afghan Taliban movement.*

*Issues in Pakistani governance*

*Pakistan is also weaker because of a raging economic crisis, the ongoing insurgency in Balochistan, and a political crisis. The PPP government has wasted one year vying with the PML-N for power rather than tackling the Taliban threat. Meanwhile, ANP, which was supposed to serve as secular face of Frontier province, has collapsed (ANP officials are being targeted by Taliban in northern areas).*

*Before 2008, the Musharraf government allowed the Taliban to resettle in Pakistan from Afghanistan. Musharraf wanted to maintain the jihadi nexus as a force against the Indians. Also, the emphasis then was on getting rid of Al Qaeda, the Taliban were not seen as a major threat.*

*After 2004/2005, when military operations did begin in Fata, the government pursued a stop-and-start policy, which involved several peace deals that did not hold. In the meantime, the Pakistan government and army failed to protect the people of the Fata and the traditional tribal hierarchies that were pro-Pakistan. About 300 maliks of tribes were killed and by 2007, there were half a million refugees from Fata in Pakistan. Having lost the goodwill of the population in Fata, the government will find it hard to reenter the area and rebuild traditional tribal structures.*

*American failures*

*How did we get from 2001 to where we are today? The Bush government got distracted by Iraq, which provided a diversion of attention and resources from the situation in Afghanistan. Instead of having an on-the-ground plan for capacity building in Afghanistan, the US supported warlords  instead of empowering the centre, regional powers were bolstered. Plus, little was done about the drug trade, which is now the main source of funding for the Taliban (it is estimated at 300 million dollars, but Rashid believes the real figures are triple that amount). Instead of defeating Taliban in Afghanistan, Americans routed them to Pakistan.*

*Obama policy *

*US President Barack Obama is now doing what Bush should have done in Afghanistan (troop surge, capacity building, securing the ground to ensure that presidential elections can take place this August). In Pakistan, however, American options are limited. There was a hope that after February 2008 elections, there would be a strong coalition government that could serve as a civilian partner for Obama to partner with. After all, army has proved unreliable ally (especially since it still thinks that India is the main enemy; army officials dislike Indian presence in Afghanistan; and army officials dont like Karzai and other Afghan leaders). However, there is no one for America to partner with. PM? President? Opposition leader? They have all proved too weak.*

As a result, US is asking for aid to help Paksitan, but there is very little trust and faith in Pakistan amongst the Congress. The aid that will be given will be packed with conditionalities that Pakistan wont be able to accept. Congress is asking, who will we give this aid to?

*India question*

*There is a tit-for-tat game between India and Pakistan whereby they support nationalist insurgencies in each others countries (so while India may be giving funds in Balochistan, Pakistan is helping out rebels in Assam). But India is not funding the Taliban. India realizes that the Taliban will be at their border next and they have nothing to gain from supporting the militants.*

*Regional strategy*

New focus of Obama administration is regional policy  get Afghanistans six neighbors involved and make them sort out regional stability and set a common agenda. But first, bilateral issues will have to be sorted: Indo-Pak will have to clear the air, Pakistan and Central Asian states will have to reach understandings, and Iran and the US will have to start negotiating. *This way, Afghanistan is not only a problem, it becomes a trigger for regional problem solving. This is one of the most doable and productive aspects of the Obama policy for ******.*

*Fallacies of Swat deal (Nizam-i-Adl Regulation)*

*The ANP thought that the deal would be contained within Swat, but that was very misguided thinking. The Taliban have an expansionist agenda. They make deals in one areas so that they can secure it and then move into other areas. There has also been no cessation of their killing of ANP and other government officials and they have not agreed to lay down their arms. Instead of achieving anything, the Swat deal formalises a different form of law and governance for one part of Pakistan, thus weakening the government.*

*The law in Swat is Taliban law, and its nonsense to say that the Swatis have been practicing Sharia for decades. The Taliban law has nothing to do with the mild form of Sufi-influenced Sharia that Swatis have had from 1960s.*

*Government was definitely taken by surprise by the speed with which Taliban moved on from Swat to Buner, Dir, etc. They will not stop and government should realise their ultimate goal of toppling Islamabad. To that end, the operation in Swat is welcome. But the question is: will it be a sustained offensive?*

Also, there are already one million IDPs who have escaped from Fata and northern areas. If the army is seriously going to tackle Taliban menace, it must learn counter-insurgency tactics and get the right equipment to target Taliban without damaging entire villages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

> Gen Abbas said the Taliban were not serious in implementing the peace agreement from day one.


Well, well, well..... fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me. 


*Taliban using people as human shield, says ISPR* 

May 05, 2009

*ISLAMABAD: The Taliban have made about 2,000 civilians in Buner hostage and are using them as human shield, the chief military spokesman said on Monday.*

Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR) Director General Major Gen Athar Abbas told the state-run PTV that the Taliban had made the civilians hostage in Peer Baba and Sultan Was areas according to intelligence reports, and were not allowing them to leave. 

In an update on the military operations in Malakand division, the ISPR said the move came after an impending operation to clear Pir Baba.

Talking to PTV, the ISPR director general said Daggar was under complete control of the security forces and the Daggar-Mardan road had been reopened. Malandri Road had also been cleared, he added.

The operation would be extended to other areas after consolidation of positions in Daggar, he said.

People have been trapped in these areas and facing difficulties due to the activities of Taliban, he said.

To a question, he said the Swat peace agreement was intact from the government side and it wanted the deal to go ahead without further bloodshed, but the Taliban had been violating the agreement by continuing armed patrolling and kidnapping and killing people. 

*Kidnapping of security officials is an open violation of the agreement, he said. Neither our religion nor our culture allows killing prisoners and throwing their bodies on streets.*

He said the army was monitoring alarming statements from Taliban and updating government officials about the changing situation. 

The ball is in their court, he said. We have all shown patience and tolerance for the success of the agreement.

*Gen Abbas said the Taliban were not serious in implementing the peace agreement from day one.*

In its update, the ISPR said security forces had killed seven Taliban in Buner, including a commander. On Monday, the security forces engaged militants [in a] hideout in Kalpani and reportedly seven militants, including an important commander Afsar Hameed, were killed, it said. A soldier was killed and three others injured in the fighting. Curfew in Buner was relaxed from 11am to 2pm. app/sajjad malik


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> Well, well, well..... fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me



True, but there was absolutely no popular support in Pakistan at that time for continued military operations either, with the ANP steadfastly pushing the peace deal.

The military likely knew what would eventually happen, the only people being 'fooled' (or, more accurately, allowing themselves to be fooled) were the 'Awaam' and our honorable media commentators.


----------



## TOPGUN

Do you guys think that the taliban is going to India next?


----------



## S-2

Babar Sattar says,

*"Further, our politicos must give up double-speak...Let the ANP plainly state that they had no option but to surrender their writ to the Taliban because of the dithering resolve of the army to fight armed militias in their province..."*

Agnostic Muslim says,

*"True, but there was absolutely no popular support in Pakistan at that time for continued military operations either, with the ANP steadfastly pushing the peace deal."*

What this outside observer can off-hand recall of those 2004-2008 days are two sporadic operations in the Islamic Emirate of Waziristan which led to the emergance of the TTP and the second operation in SWAT aimed at Mullah FM (Faizullah). Both had a peculiar surreal quality about them. Neither quite real but real enough when men died...and they did. Yet there was none of the permanence one associates with India's occupation of Kashmir-both in the cities out and out in the hills nor the American/Iraqi army in the urban/rural mix of Mesopotamia.

Chicken or egg at the simplest level. I do know that ANP officials die with unusual regularity.


----------



## muse

S2



> Further, our politicos must give up double-speak





> Agnostic Muslim says,




S2 you offer a interesting juxtaposition -- Our "politicos" have counterparts on this forum, one can only hope that they realize they canot hide anymore and must either be "unequivocal" or they may cause even more harm than they already have.


----------



## S-2

I've attacked the role of the P.A. in this emerging crisis. Part of the defense offered up against some of my assertions is the constitutional obligations of a subordinate army operating within a democratic framework.

I won't argue to that defense as I believe that there are strong elements of America's congress which wish to see a practicing democracy emerge in Pakistan.

Fair enough.

OTOH, I don't really know how SWAT came about? Others smarter than I don't seem to know either. Was the ANP unprepared to see through what was necessary in SWAT after the Bajaur experience and pulled the rug from under the army? Did the ANP get dumped on by an army that used Mumbai to gather itself from a fight for which it had no taste?

Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## Torpedo

*Suicide Bomber Kills 5 in Northwestern Pakistan​*
By VOA News
05 May 2009

Pakistani police officers examine site of suicide bombing near Peshawar, 05 May 2009
Pakistani police say a suicide bomber rammed his car into a military vehicle in the northwestern part of the country, killing four civilians and one soldier.

Officials said the attack happened Tuesday at a checkpoint near the city of Peshawar in the volatile semi-autonomous tribal area of Khyber. At least 21 people were wounded in the attack, including several children.

A officer in the local bomb disposal unit said the bomber's vehicle was carrying an estimated 85 kilograms of explosives.

No one has claimed responsibility, but Pakistani officials say fighting has intensified between government troops and Taliban militants in the area, further straining a three-month-old peace deal.

Meanwhile, officials ordered residents in the Swat Valley town of Mingora to evacuate and announced a break in a curfew for the displaced to flee.

Officials say increasing violence between the military and Taliban is endangering citizens the area's tenuous peace deal.

Under the deal, Pakistani authorities agreed to impose Islamic law in Swat and other parts of the Malakand region in return for an end to insurgent violence.

Pakistani troops launched an offensive against the Taliban last month after militants in Swat tried to impose their strict brand of Islam on Buner, 100 kilometers from Pakistan's capital, Islamabad.

The Taliban accuses Pakistan's government of violating the peace deal by attacking militants. The Islamist group also rejects the government's creation of an Islamic court in Malakand on Saturday, saying it was not consulted.

Some information for this report was provided by AFP and AP.


----------



## Hellfire

TOPGUN said:


> Do you guys think that the taliban is going to India next?



not until and unless they defeat PA .... a situation which is farfetched in the best of hopes (talibani)

PA will kick them long before we have to bother .... have oft repeated you are our final line of defence today .....


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

S-2 said:


> What this outside observer can off-hand recall of those 2004-2008 days are two sporadic operations in the Islamic Emirate of Waziristan which led to the emergance of the TTP and the second operation in SWAT aimed at Mullah FM (Faizullah). Both had a peculiar surreal quality about them. Neither quite real but real enough when men died...and they did.


You recall only enough to bolster your biases.

The first phase of the operation in Swat was very successful in terms of reducing the TTP-S to the status of a classic 'hit and go run hide in the mountains' insurgency.

The major strategic losses came in the aftermath of the ANP led government taking power and acting to fulfill its election pledge of 'dialog' with the militants. Your flawed recall omits the fact that 'dialog' was a major plank for all the major political parties in the 2008 election, since 'Military Operations' were associated with Musharraf and the much maligned Army. 

The peace deal enacted after the ANP came to power is what allowed the TTP-S to really consolidated its hold in Swat, bolstered by thousands of additional recruits/volunteers from outside Swat. This was also the time during which the TTP-S consolidated its relationship with B Mehsud's TTP, and used the ties to bolster its own military activities.

And as I pointed out in another thread, both the NWFP Governor and DG ISPR have clarified that under that ANP peace deal, they were under orders from the government not to attack the Taliban unless attacked first. 

The ANP cannot cry about the Army deserting them when they tied the Army's hands themselves, squandered every advantage the Army had after the first phase of the operation and helped bolster the TTP-S through the 'peace deal'.


> Yet there was none of the permanence one associates with India's occupation of Kashmir-both in the cities out and out in the hills


It is a 'civil conflict' against fellow Pakistanis - it should be obvious that the motivation and singularity of purpose one would see against an external existential threat would be diluted by virtue of the complex emotions and dynamics of a civil war. Comparisons with a hypothetical Indian invasion are therefore pointless.



> Chicken or egg at the simplest level. I do know that ANP officials die with unusual regularity.


Soldiers and law enforcement officials die with even more regularity.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*S-2*


> Was the ANP unprepared to see through what was necessary in SWAT after the Bajaur experience and pulled the rug from under the army?


The Bajaur operation from a military POV has been successful - the Taliban in Bajaur can no longer claim it as they do in Waziristan or Swat even. The Taliban remnants are reduced to 'hit and run' tactics.

There was failure in Bajaur, but that was a failure of the GoP - a failure in stepping in once the military had cleared the agency and restarting development, engaging with the Tribes to get 'local law enforcement' working, rehabilitating the IDP's etc.

So if there was any disenchantment from Bajaur, the Military is not to blame. 

As to what happened in Swat, see my previous post.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

muse said:


> S2
> 
> S2 you offer a interesting juxtaposition -- Our "politicos" have counterparts on this forum, one can only hope that they realize they canot hide anymore and must either be "unequivocal" or they may cause even more harm than they already have.



My opinions are characterized by these comments from an article by Pamela Constable in the WaPO;



> The military leadership, headed by Gen. Ashfaq Kiyani, the army chief, has another list of concerns: how to rebuild its reputation after a period of unpopularity under Gen. Pervez Musharraf; how to contain extremist fighters without leaving the Indian border underprotected; and how to handle the fallout from civilian casualties and massive human flight from conflict zones.
> 
> There is no doubt that the army, though lacking expertise in counterinsurgency tactics, is equipped to crush the insurgents. But now that Pakistan is under democratic rule, analysts said, the army has no desire to be seen as making policy and is determined to seek civilian cover for its actions.
> 
> "The government is trying its best to give time and space to the other side to allow the reconciliation process to reach its logical conclusion," Maj. Gen. Athar Abbas, the military's spokesman, told a Pakistani news channel. He said that the army's orders were limited to clearing the Taliban from Buner and that if reconciliation fails, "it will be the decision of the government whether to extend operations to Swat."
> 
> washingtonpost.com


*
"The government is trying its best to give time and space to the other side to allow the reconciliation process to reach its logical conclusion," *

I would also argue that the Army is trying its best to give the Government the space to develop policies and the determination to take on the Taliban threat, as it should - and this goes back to my last two responses to you.

I think this is validated by the recent criticism from US officials, that has singled out the GoP, and not the Military. Some analysts in fact saw in those statements an expression of confidence in the Military by virtue of its control over the nukes - it rankled a lot of people.


----------



## RabzonKhan

My thoughts exactly.


*Talibanisation & Musharraf* 

By Shehryar Mazari 
Wednesday, 06 May, 2009 

*WHILE most people rightly blame Ziaul Haq for the rise of religious extremism in Pakistan, Musharrafs role in bringing about Talibanisation in the country has been greatly overlooked. *

Three decades ago Zia Haq chose the Hezb-i-Islami leader, Gulbadin Hikmatyar, as his favoured successor to Soviet rule in Afghanistan. After Zias death, the security establishment disenchanted with Hikmatyars lack of success replaced him in 1994 with the recently discovered Taliban. *The Talibans seizure of Kabul in 1996 provided a boost for Pakistans security establishment. It provided Pakistan a foothold in Afghanistan and much-desired strategic regional depth to counter India. *

*Following the 9/11 attack in the US by Al Qaeda which was being sheltered by the Taliban Musharraf was forced to disown the Taliban regime. However, within days he announced on TV I have done everything for the  Taliban when the whole world was against them.We are trying our best to come out of this critical situation without any damage to Afghanistan and the Taliban. *

*Shortly afterwards, when the Taliban were ousted by the US-led invasion, Musharraf allowed tens of thousands of Taliban to enter Pakistans tribal belt, believing that opposing them would sideline Pakistan from the regional power game in Afghanistan. What was not revealed then was that a large number of Al Qaeda militants had used this opportunity to stealthily move into Pakistan as well. However, fearing direct US intervention, Musharraf vocally denied their existence within Pakistan.* 

*Perhaps he imagined that the extremists would remain quiescent in Pakistans mountainous borderlands, but this was not to be. The military dictators personal agenda soon came in the way: Having flouted the constitution by coup détat, Musharraf, like previous military dictators, became desperate for legal protection. This legal cover could only be provided by a compliant parliament. *

Misusing his powers as army chief, Musharraf used his agencies to ensure that the 2002 election was rigged in Sindh and Punjab against the PPP and PML-N. This led to a rise of a motley bunch of politicians under the façade of the PML-Q. *However, real damage was done in the NWFP and Balochistan, where the security agencies ensured the success of the religio-political alliance of the Muttahida Majlis-i-Amal. As part of an understanding, Fazlur Rehman ensured that the MMAs newly elected members of parliament united with the PML-Q to pass the 17th Amendment, legitimising all Musharrafs unconstitutional acts. *

*Perceiving the two popular political parties  the PPP and PML-N  as a threat to his power, Musharraf became an inadvertent hostage to the MMAs blackmailing. His backtracking in 2006 on repealing the Hudood Ordinances was just one example. The seats MMA won in the National Assembly gave it serious clout in national affairs. Worse was that it also dominated the NWFP and Balochistan governments. The MMA government of NWFP moved quickly to impose a Taliban-like agenda. In a short space of time, the MMA produced a fertile environment for the spread of religious militancy throughout the NWFP and parts of Balochistan. *

*While the Taliban were perceived as essential to future Afghan policy, similar leniency was also applied to militant groups habitually infiltrating the Kashmir ceasefire line. The post-9/11 international crackdown on terrorism had given Musharraf much cause for worry. Initially he went on the offensive, proclaiming these militants valiant freedom fighters  in other words good jihadists vs Al Qaeda, the bad jihadists. *

However, the international pressure became too much to bear. Consequently, many of these groups were officially banned by Islamabad, and thus were forced to go underground and operate under different names. *It became a game of smoke and mirrors. Every now and then a militant leader would be placed under house arrest and then released a few days later. Militant groups would be officially condemned on television while their workers continued to collect donations under different guises. *

While the Musharraf regime kept up appearances with the West, it felt impelled to maintain a working relationship with the MMA for its political survival. *It also continued its linkages with the numerous politico-religious militant groupings in pursuit of its strategy for Afghanistan and India.* 

*The MMAs policy of providing succour to religious militancy, combined with Musharrafs strategy of benign indifference, at best, towards the Taliban and Kashmiri militants, led to a perfect jihadi storm. Provided freedom, the militant groups gained momentum and developed linkages with each other and in some cases with Al Qaeda itself. *

Soon the Taliban, with its new allies, spread its tentacles from Waziristan to the rest of Fata and later to Swat and beyond. Moreover, some of the militant groupings active in Kashmir had by now joined up with these transnational jihadist forces. Talibanisation had begun in earnest. 

*The Taliban crisis is a direct result of Musharrafs legacy. For self-preservation he deliberately weakened the secular political structure, replacing it with a political environment which proved extremely conducive for religio-political militant groups that now threaten the existence of Jinnahs Pakistan  ironically created as a refuge for the subcontinents Muslims. *

*It is time for a rethink. In this post-Musharraf scenario one can appreciate our security establishments preoccupation with external threats; that is their job after all. Nonetheless, why relentlessly pursue a policy to defend Pakistan externally which may, in itself, ultimately lead to the countrys destruction from within? Yes, hostility from neighbouring countries is a disturbing reality. But need we continue with a bungled policy which has led to destruction from within* and failure without; Afghanistan remains a troubled dream and Kashmir a hopeless mirage. 

It is time for an open discourse between parliamentary leaders and the security establishment to find a better solution to our problems. *The protection of Pakistans river resources from encroachment is of vital importance; the survival of millions depends upon these rivers. However, this begs the question: if Pakistan disappears under the onslaught of religiosity, what use will all this water be? So, no matter how serious the water issue may be, it should, along with Kashmir, yield to a more pressing concern. *

*Obviously todays most burning issue is the Talibanisation of large swathes of our country from where it appears to be spreading day by day, night by night. There is little point in berating the culprit. Recently in a foreign interview Musharraf offered his presidential services to save Pakistan from self-destruction. He is obviously delusional. *

*And the solution? All civil society can do is raise its voice as loudly as possible; the best the parliamentarians can do is pass sensible legislation; and the best the government can do is issue prudent instructions (which may or may not be obeyed). In the end, the answer can only lie with the army. Let us hope it now fulfills its primary responsibility to the people of Pakistan. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Musharraf only did what his Intel Service advised and what his corp commanders agreed to do.

But I suppose his feet can be held to the fire - "UNEQUIVOCAL" is what was required and his intel service advised something could still be worked out.

Everyone will agree that the deal with the MMA was a disaster, but lets also recall that the ANP, and PPP in particular, did not want to think of Pakistan first but of their chance to raid the Pakistani treasury. Lets not let Musharraf take this one by himself, he has already done a lot of heavy lifting for us.



> In the end, the answer can only lie with the army. Let us hope it now fulfills its primary responsibility to the people of Pakistan



I can hear it now, "look to the civilian govt"


----------



## muse

Dedicated to osterich -- Army seems to be disconnected from the duty the people of Pakistan want it to perform


*Pakistan and US still disagree over Taliban?*

* Washington wonders why *Pakistan Army *doesn&#8217;t &#8216;get out there and deal with&#8217; Taliban

Daily Times Monitor

LAHORE: The Pakistan Army last week launched an offensive against the Taliban. But are *the goals of the offensive limited to containing the Taliban&#8217;s most recent advances, rather than reversing their gains over the past year?

As US President Barack Obama prepares to welcome President Asif Ali Zardari to Washington, it is plain, according to Time magazine, that the two sides do not share the same view of the Taliban threat*.

US leaders began sounding the alarm when the Taliban extended their reach beyond Swat by taking control of Buner. Pentagon leaders warned that the Taliban had become an &#8220;existential threat&#8221; to Pakistan. 

*&#8220;We&#8217;re wondering why they don&#8217;t just get out there and deal with these people,&#8221; Clinton said of the Pakistan Army. &#8220;If you lose soldiers trying to retake part of your own country, that&#8217;s the army&#8217;s mission.&#8221;

The Pakistani generals do not share the US view of the Taliban as some sort of external force invading territory, the report says. On the contrary, the movement appears to be rooted in the country&#8217;s social fabric,* it adds.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*No aid without benchmarks* 

By Kamran Shafi 
Tuesday, 05 May, 2009

*ON Jan 13, I had written in this same space about Swat: 'Visitors to Swat tell of Pakistan Army and Taliban check posts a few hundred metres apart, army vehicles passing through Taliban check posts too. Why? *

*'Are they cooperating to strike the fear of God into our hearts? And for telling their paymaster, Amreeka Bahadur, that the problem is far bigger than it really is, so go on coughing up those luscious dollars?* 

*'Let me caution the powers that be in this tortured and unfortunate country: Barack Obama will soon be in the White House. Beware, sirs, for he is a highly intelligent man who will very quickly see through all of the charade and the subterfuge that seemingly is on shameful display in the citadel of Islam. He is not a duffer like your tight buddy Dubya! So beware, if not for your own sakes, then for this poor countrys and its hapless peoples. I beg you.' *

*So then, told you so, didnt I, O great and all-powerful Pakistani Establishment? But did you listen; did the federal government of Asif Ali Zardari (may God bless us), listen? No sirs, you did not. You thought that no matter what your acts of omission and commission, the slick-willy Husain Haqqani, the bestest diplomat in this universe and in the worlds beyond, would work his magic on the Americans and everything would be as hunky-dory for you as it was for the Commando when he committed his acts of omission and commission. You forgot, did you not, that he was also the COAS of the great Pakistan Army; and that an idiot sat in the White House. *

Well, the verbal hellfire missiles fired at the above-mentioned Asif Zardari during the last week should have brought yall crashing down to earth if you have even an iota of sense. But no, above-mentioned Husain Haqqani reportedly went on bended knee before Ambassador Holbrooke and beseeched him to try and limit the damage, please sir. Of course, whilst you and your paid hacks think that was a great coup, Mr Holbrookes attempts at so doing leave one flabbergasted: President Obama had 'very deep personal feelings for Pakistan  as a young man he visited Pakistan  his mother worked there, she loved Pakistan'. I ask you! 

How does the fact that Barack Obama visited and had very deep personal feelings for Pakistan as a young man, or the fact that his mother loved this country, have any effect at all on how President Barack Obama will view this country when every report that goes to him speaks of the ambivalent, almost careless attitude of the powers that be towards matters of huge and critical importance to the United States? 

*Which doesnt mean, however, that the American administration should kick the civilian, elected government in the teeth, and at the same time praise the army leadership to the skies. I take strong exception to President Obama saying that it was 'very difficult (for the government) to gain the support and the loyalty of their people' because it didnt 'seem to have the capacity to deliver basic services: schools, healthcare, rule of law, a judicial system.' I wish someone would remind Mr Obama that army dictators have ruled this country for longer than civilians, and that it was an army dictator who was in office immediately before this government was elected to office. Why werent 'basic services' delivered then? *

*I wish someone would remind Mr Obama that it was the Commando who kicked out 62 members of the superior judiciary including the chief justice of the country: so much for 'rule of law'; and that it was the Commando who is primarily responsible for what is happening in the Frontier because of his foolish act of replacing the political administration with the army. Witness the saga of Lt. Gen. Safdar whose 'eyes saw everything and whose 'ears heard everything' and Nek Mohammad! *

*It was completely unfair of Mr Obama too, to place the entire responsibility for what is going on in the country today on the civilian, elected government, when there is every evidence that the army simply did not do its job seriously, and well enough, in Swat. Ask the ANP.* 

There are several aspects to this whole rigmarole, however, and whilst I say the above, *I also agree absolutely with Fatima Bhutto when she writes Stop funding my failing state in the Daily Beast (May 4). I have myself been turning this matter over in my head for days now, have discussed it with friends, and have come to the conclusion that untied aid only spoils our ruling elites even more.* 

*America, old sugar-daddy America, should have seen by now that no amount of mollycoddling has ever helped chivvy the government of Pakistan, heavily influenced by the establishment as it is, towards doing the right thing. It will have seen too that a huge proportion of aid goes towards non-developmental expenditure on a scale that is unimaginable in other, far richer, aid-giving countries. *

Surely Americas diplomatic posts have reported on the outlandish luxury and circumstance in which the government leaders of the country live; the most expensive (and very kitsch) furniture, all damask and chiffon and silk and velvet upon which they recline and eat; the seven-course meals served in official banquets in our government houses across all the provinces and in Islamabad the Beautiful. 

*It should know too, that government leaders are not the only ones who wallow in luxury, and that even lieutenant generals of the Pakistan Army now ride about in BMW 5-series motor-cars; that senior officers of the military live in utter splendour compared to their counterparts even in aid-giving America! *

*Even next door the Indians live far more simply than our brass hats. I have visited the homes of three retired Indian armed forces officers: a lieutenant general, a major general and an air marshal. The houses/flats of all three would fit into just one of the houses we see in Generals Colony, Lahore, with space to spare. *

*So let me say this to our donors (shame on us!): it is high time that our elites got some shock treatment. Set the benchmarks; dont give a red cent that is not tied to performance on the ground; and route any and all aid through the elected government. And remember, we most certainly have the wherewithal to comprehensively defeat a militia that even now does not number more than 4,000, on our very own. If we want to defeat it, that is.*


----------



## muse

Just so the more patriotic than us will not be confused:


*Honourable men! *
Ejaz Haider


I am not easily moved to tears or affected, especially not by anything that I find mushy, platitudinous and lugubrious. Which is why, generally speaking, love poems, religious sermons and political demagoguery, not necessarily in this order, leave me cold. 

But on Monday, *as I sat down to edit Ayeda Naqvis article (Where is our yellow ribbon?), I was moved to tears. The true beauty of sentiment lies in its being matter of fact; and Ayedas article was deeply moving not only because it fulfilled for me that condition but because it made an important point  plain and simple.

Citizens have the right to criticise governmental policies; they have the right to criticise the conduct of a war; they have the right to force policymakers to think and rethink, to review policies, to review the policy review and so on. Legitimate it is to do all this, vital even. But, and that is where Ayeda hit the nail on the head, NEVER belittle those men who fight and lay down their lives so we can be safe and sleep easy.

I cannot improve on what Ayeda has written but I sit down to pen these lines for two reasons: to show my solidarity with her; and to say a few words about why we, as a nation, especially our intelligentsia, have failed to make the crucial distinction that Ayeda has pointed out.

The army is not a holy cow. There is much that is wrong with the institution at all levels. The army has often upset the constitutional configuration of this country. There is much that needs to be corrected. We must be the watchdogs. 

But too often we cross the line between informed criticism, which is selective, and ill-informed sweeping statements that run down the institution in toto and the soldier himself.

This is where we go wrong. Given the present situation, this can be lethal.

What are we left with then? If the army deserves being scoffed at, and if it indeed deserves the bons mots of intellectuals who know about as much military strategy as Huckleberry Finn did, would the libs pick up the gun themselves and challenge the forces of obscurantism? I doubt that very much.

I doubt most libs in Pakistan, barring exceptions, can face anything more than a water gun. Anyone who wants to know the meaning of hostile fire should face the wrong end of a machine gun. I have written this before and I will say it again: when a man braves incoming fire to charge, to pull a wounded comrade-in-arms to safety or to recover the body of one of his own, placing himself in mortal danger, he displays what is best in a man, what most of us, in a lifetime, will never be able to achieve.

It is easy to say and write this. Will I do it? I dont know. No one can be certain of his reaction until the moment arrives. As I wrote in this space some weeks ago: Military commanders know that men under their command, even trained men, are likely to behave differently when faced with mortal danger. Militaries keep training in simulated and controlled conditions for the day soldiers and officers will go into actual combat. But no amount of training can prepare anyone for actual combat. The real test comes when one is in combat. At that moment, those who can control their fear are the ones who can brave it.

Courage, as someone rightly said, is being the only one who knows you are afraid. True; but how many of such can be found. I dont think too many.

And what do soldiers fight for? Definitely not money. No amount of money could make me, and I assume most, face a 7.62mm round coming at me at the speed of 800 metres per second. And imagine a barrage of them at 500-600 rounds per minute. Of course, we are just talking about one damned assault rifle! Add a few more to the one assault rifle, just small arms and light weapons, and I can assure you that it requires cojones to face that*.

As a boy, reading The Charge of the Light Brigade, I couldnt really understand what would have made those 600 cavalrymen go into the mouth of hell as cannons to their left and right and in front volleyed and thundered. Instinct, however, told me that those men were brave; they rode into the valley knowing full well what they were getting into. Which is why Lord Tennyson wrote and dedicated the poem to them, asked, demanded in fact, that the noble six hundred be honoured. The poem was his yellow ribbon and if the sun never set at the time on the British Empire, it was not without reason.

The rest I understood as I travelled with my father, an infantry officer, to the field and forward locations, absorbing the surroundings, the spirit, the sense of honour, the requirement of leading from the front, the camaraderie, and much else.

That charge is a good reference to make the point. It should not have been made. Whoever planned it screwed it up. That must be debated and criticised. But equally, the men who went in and carried it out must be honoured. 

*John Keegan, a great military historian, is right about armies being tribal. Civilians cannot understand that spirit; neither are they supposed to know, necessarily, what it takes to fight  to kill and get killed. But should it also deprive civilians of the ability to honour the soldier who goes down fighting to save them? It shouldnt.

Let us then honour our soldiers even as we must retain the freedom to criticise the institution*.

Ejaz Haider is Consulting Editor of The Friday Times and Op-Ed Editor of Daily Times. He can be reached at sapper@dailytimes.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muse

We had asked for a UNEQUIVOCAL statement wiith regard to those who express support to the enemies of people and state of Pakistan - we were INFORMED that "Islamists" were peaceful and democractic - 

Earlier in the thread, it was brought to the attention that the time to imagine they could hide is OVER -- that doublke speak was unacceptable - we were informed that they were expressing not their own thinking but rather reflected the the thinking of others -- 

We asked that it be acknowledged that we are faced with making a "VALUE JUDGEMENT", we must decide that which we agree is right and wrong and good and bad.


Are we being fair to our ourselves, our families, when we refuse to call a spade a spade? 

judge for yourself:

 JUI-F *neutral* on Swat issue 

Wednesday, May 06, 2009

By Dilshad Azeem

ISLAMABAD: The Jamiat-e-Ulema Islam (JUI-F) has adopted a neutral stance on the situation in Swat and Buner. *We cannot say which party is hundred per cent wrong and which hundred per cent right, so our approach towards the government, Sufi Muhammad and the local Taliban is the same*, said a JUI-F leader.

JUI-F Senator Haji Ghulam Ali, later joined by another party member Senator Ismael Buledi, justified his partys polices in an exclusive chat with The News at the Parliament House. Though the party chief, Fazlur Rahman, has warned the government of Talibans advancement, he has not made it clear which party he supports ñ the government or the militants.

*We support all the parties in Swat but only on certain issues and, at the same time, we disagree with them on several other matters, the JUI-F senator said. When repeatedly asked about his partys stand on the issue, he said the JUI-F did not openly accept or reject any party's line*.

The senator elaborated that the JUI-F was supporting the government on certain issues and, at the same time, backing the *local *fighters on other points. Maulana (Fazl) has great influence in these areas but all the political forces, the people of Swat and even the militants should be gathered together to find out a viable solution, he proposed.

When asked about Fazl's role in the present situation, he said the JUI-F chief was not repeating what the ANP had done with the MMA government. *We are giving them (ANP) an open field to make efforts for peace.*

If the MMA government was in place right now, the ANP would have stood with the Taliban, giving an impression that Pakhtoons were being killed,î the senator said. ìWe appreciate the ANPs positive steps and criticise the wrong ones.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

> We had asked for a UNEQUIVOCAL statement wiith regard to *those who express support to the enemies of people and state of Pakistan* - we were INFORMED that *"Islamists"* were peaceful and democractic -



The two in bold are two different categories. The former may be a subset of the latter, but the latter is not automatically either anti-democracy or 'violent'.



> In the end, the answer can only lie with the army. Let us hope it now fulfills its primary responsibility to the people of Pakistan


*I can hear it now, "look to the civilian govt" *

The Army's responsibility is to follow the orders of the civilian government, and that is also its duty to the people - unless you have a customized copy of the Pakistani Constitution.


----------



## Hellfire

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> The Army's responsibility is to follow the orders of the civilian government, and that is also its duty to the people - unless you have a customized copy of the Pakistani Constitution.



That customized copy is presently held by the COAS under strict security. When has it been that PA has been subservient to civillian elected government? It is notorious for being one on its own.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

hellfire said:


> That customized copy is presently held by the COAS under strict security.


 Historically, a valid point.


> When has it been that PA has been subservient to civillian elected government? It is notorious for being one on its own.


Any time when the COAS was not the Chief Executive of Pakistan simultaneously.

Gen. Nawaz, Gen. Keramat and now Gen. Kayani all had/have reputations of being apolitical. Gen. Kayani's efforts to remove the Army from politics have been documented from the day he took charge.

The past actions of a few do not mean that the same behavior should continue or will continue. These demands for the 'Army to do its duty' are nothing but couched rhetoric demanding the Army once again take unconstitutional steps without the civilian government on board.

It is poisonous advice, that will only complicate things in the long term. The responsibility for taking the tough decisions, for building political and national consensus, and for stepping in to assist those affected by military operations, rests with the elected government alone.

From the DG ISPR:
*
"However, military spokesman Maj-General Athar Abbas, when contacted, said that according to his information, the provincial government had not yet decided to launch a military operation in Swat and whether the peace deal was over."*

From NWFP Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain:

*"Addressing a ceremony at Peshawar Law College here on Wednesday, Mian Iftikhar said no military operation is underway in Swat. He said the security forces are only reacting against the militants."*

The decision rests with the GoNWFP and GoP.


----------



## sohailbutt

*Roadside bomb kills 4 soldiers in Malakand​*MALAKAND: Four soldiers were killed and five others wounded when a roadside bomb tore through their convoy in Malakand on Wednesday.

According to sources, the bomb was detonated by remote control as the military convoy was heading to Mingora via Malakand road.

The blast occurred near Bridge post in Chakkadra, killing four security men and injuring five others.

On the other hand, curfew is in force in Malakand from 6am in the morning, forcing the people to remain at homes. The Intermediate exams were also postponed in Malakand Agency over curfew.

Roadside bomb kills 4 soldiers in Malakand - GEO.tv

-----------------------------

May the souls of the fallen one's rest in peace. A very sad moment, and coward action on the part of these lunatics, it seems these bastards are not man enough to face the army one on one, and instead using disgusting tactics.


----------



## sohailbutt

*Militants warn doctors not to wear western clothes​*PESHAWAR: Hospitals in Peshawar have received threatening letters from local militants warning their doctors against wearing western clothing to work, DawnNews reported. 

Doctors from two of Peshawars major hospitals, Hayatabad Medical Complex and Khyber Teaching Hospital have confirmed receiving these threats. 

The hospital administrations have circulated the information to all wards, and have asked their staff to take precautionary measures.

Meanwhile, the hospital administrations have not ruled out the possibility that the letters could be fake and may have been issued to create panic.

According to sources, the letter has also been forwarded to the NWFP Inspector General of Police. 

The move comes against a background of heightened Taliban activity, with militants targeting barber-shops, music stores and shrines in their bid for moral policing.

DAWN.COM | Metropolitan | Militants warn doctors not to wear western clothes

------------------------------------

I feel really sad and angry, after reading this type of stupid threat's from these lunatics, it makes me think about the mindset of these terrorists.

Doctors are very valuable assets of any society, threating them is an obsolute crime in my eyes, if they were'nt doing what they do, half of us would be dead by now.


----------



## muse

A god of the Islamist is not just a sadist, it is also a fashionista - particular fashion sense appeals to it.


----------



## S-2

*"...it seems these bastards are not man enough to face the army one on one, and instead using disgusting tactics."*

sohailbutt, nothing personal but DVDs of attacks like these against American soldiers, accompanied to cries of "Allah Akbar"! sell quite well in marketplaces...maybe even Pakistani marketplaces.

This is the way of the war. Pray that DVDs of your own men don't begin to appear for sale. Pray more that, if so, they have no buyers.

This will not be an easy war to reclaim your lands from these fiends.


----------



## Hellfire

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Historically, a valid point.
> 
> Any time when the COAS was not the Chief Executive of Pakistan simultaneously.
> 
> Gen. Nawaz, Gen. Keramat and now Gen. Kayani all had/have reputations of being apolitical. Gen. Kayani's efforts to remove the Army from politics have been documented from the day he took charge.
> 
> The past actions of a few do not mean that the same behavior should continue or will continue. These demands for the 'Army to do its duty' are nothing but couched rhetoric demanding the Army once again take unconstitutional steps without the civilian government on board.
> 
> It is poisonous advice, that will only complicate things in the long term. The responsibility for taking the tough decisions, for building political and national consensus, and for stepping in to assist those affected by military operations, rests with the elected government alone.
> 
> From the DG ISPR:
> *
> "However, military spokesman Maj-General Athar Abbas, when contacted, said that according to his information, the provincial government had not yet decided to launch a military operation in Swat and whether the peace deal was over."*
> 
> From NWFP Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain:
> 
> *"Addressing a ceremony at Peshawar Law College here on Wednesday, Mian Iftikhar said no military operation is underway in Swat. He said the security forces are only reacting against the militants."*
> 
> The decision rests with the GoNWFP and GoP.



I agree with your contention regarding CEO-COAS office bearers

Further I too agree with your assesment of Gen Kiyani. And I think that is a courageous approach on his part (and in one other thread indirectly I have given credit to Gen. Musharraf, for whatever mistakes he made, he has given a commendable COAS and successor)

I shall persist with my position that PA must take independent stand based on internal security assessment and should not pay the price of dithering by GoP/GoNWFP on the best approach to deal with the situation. 

Anyways enough of being stuck on that. Thanks AM!


----------



## seekndestroy88

I Agree With the above Person ...


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Taliban to benefit if govt fails to help displaced people*

** Analysts say govt may face new enemies if displaced people not cared for 
* Operation against Taliban has to be effective*

By Iqbal Khattak 

*PESHAWAR: Failure to address the needs of hundreds and thousands of internally displaced persons (IDPs) from Malakand may overshadow the efforts of the military and work in favour of the Taliban, experts warned on Monday. *

*I fear that successes against the Taliban ... may be washed away if we do not take good care of the IDPs, said Khadim Hussain, a research fellow at the Ariana Institute for Regional Research and Advocacy. *

Pakistan is facing the biggest migration in its history, as more than half a IDPs have registered themselves with government-run relief camps. *The provincial government has estimated that around one million residents of Malakand have been displaced amid simultaneous army offensives in Lower Dir, Buner and Swat. *

*While the effectiveness of the latest military strikes against the Taliban is widely acknowledged even by army detractors, the mismanagement of affairs related to IDPs could help the Taliban and organisations such as the banned Tehreek-Nifaz-e-Shariat-e-Muhammadi regain lost ground. *

Khalid Aziz, an expert on security and development, warned that the country would have new enemies if the IDPs were not cared for. To keep the IDPs sympathies with the government, the operation has to be effective, and, secondly, we have to help these people deal with their problems, he told Daily Times. 

*Khalid said, The displaced people will [also] not forgive us if the Taliban survive the operation ... these people have paid a big price for dismantling the terror network in their areas and flushing out the Taliban. *

*Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani has described the military operation against the Taliban as a survival war. 

Meanwhile, a meeting of donor countries is scheduled for May 18 in Islamabad to assess the needs of IDPs, sources told Daily Times*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*NWFP needs Rs 90bn for rehabilitation of Malakand people: Zahid Khan*

May 12, 2009

*ISLAMABAD: The NWFP government will require at least Rs 90 billion for rehabilitation of the six million people of Malakand displaced by the ongoing military operation, Awami National Party (ANP) Information Secretary Senator Zahid Khan said on Monday.* He said the provincial government had analysed the situation and a task force was already giving final touches to its preparations. Initially, we had estimated Rs 32 billion for the rehabilitation and reconstruction of Swat. However, after the expansion of the operation to other parts of Malakand division, the estimate has been increased to Rs 80-90 billion, he added. To questions on the success of the operation, he said the initial reports from Dir were encouraging and his party was hoping for a successful end to the operation. *Later, he told a private TV channel the people of Malakand held the Taliban responsible for their suffering. The ANP believes in a do or die strategy. Either we, or the militants, will be left standing. We will not bow to threats of militants, he said. app*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*US administration makes urgent aid plea for IDPs* 

By Anwar Iqbal 
Wednesday, 13 May, 2009 

WASHINGTON: The US administration urged Congress on Tuesday to provide immediate assistance to Pakistan to deal with a crisis situation caused by the displacement of more than a million people from their homes in the NWFP.

Also on Tuesday, senior US officials met at the White House to decide how to rush emergency aid to Pakistan to help it deal with this situation. 

*Separately, the administration is urging Congress to release $497 million of emergency economic assistance to Pakistan, hoping to make the lawmakers endorse the request as early as possible. 

Frankly, I dont really trust what I hear from a situation like that until the dust of battle has settled, but one thing is clear: 900,000 refugees have been registered with the UN in that area, and we have a major, major refugee crisis, US special envoy Richard Holbrooke told the Senate Foreign Relations Committee.*

*Mr Holbrooke told the panel during a hearing on the situation in Pakistan that senior Obama aides met at the White House on Tuesday to rush emergency assistance to Islamabad. The US, he said, had already provided over $57 million for this crisis from emergency funds. *

*FM BROADCAST*

*The White House also discussed a proposal to counter radio broadcasts by extremist clerics in Swat and to jam their transmission. 

President Obama has already approved the suggestion to jam their broadcasts and to fund counter-broadcasts in Pashto and Urdu. * 

The US administrations special envoy for Pakistan and Afghanistan said he was not in a position to say how the military offensive in Swat was going because he had not yet received an authentic report from the field. 

I would welcome any suggestions or advice you have on this, because since our national security interests are so at stake and we look like were heading for about 1 million to 1,300,000 refugees, we should not ignore that, Mr Holbrooke told the lawmakers.

ALL-PARTY CONFERENCE 
The US envoy welcomed Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilanis decision to call an all-party conference to discuss the situation in Swat and the adjacent valleys, noting that other political parties in Pakistan also had welcomed this suggestion.

Mr Holbrooke noted that recently the PML-N and PPP agreed to continue their coalition government in Punjab, which has 60 per cent of the countrys population. 

I think thats a big step forward towards the kind of national unity thats wanted, he added.

Ambassador Holbrooke agreed with the committees chairman Senator John Kerry that Pakistan was not a failed state, although it faced many political, economic and social problems. 

*Stressing the need to strengthen democracy in Pakistan, Mr Holbrooke said: Another military coup, another military takeover, another military intervention would be very much against the interests of the United States and, above all, the people of Pakistan. And every public opinion poll shows overwhelming desire for democracy to succeed.*

But he warned that a sharp division between PML-N and PPP was a big anomaly, noting that in the period that led to the removal of Gen. Musharraf, they formed an alliance and then they split apart.

*So before we throw up our hands and assume that Pakistan is, falling apart, lets recognise that with a lot of encouragement from their friends, including this committee, you can see the signs that Pakistans political effort is knitting together somewhat compared to where it was a few weeks ago. *

Mr Holbrooke noted that 74 per cent of the population in Pakistan supported the Swat deal very strongly, but the Taliban violated it and used it as an excuse to keep moving east. That created a kind of a near panic in Pakistan and caused the Pakistani army to launch a major offensive. 

*TRILATERAL ACCORD *

Ambassador Holbrooke also told the Senate committee that during last weeks trilateral summit in Washington, the US, Pakistan and Afghanistan made the following decisions: .Afghanistan and Pakistan signed a memorandum of understanding committing their countries to achieving a transit trade agreement by the end of this year. 
 Afghanistan and Pakistan agreed to continue the cross-border Jirga process to be held after the Afghan elections. 

* Afghanistan and Pakistan committed to opening two Border Coordination Centres in 2009, one in Afghanistan and the other in Pakistan. *

* The US, Afghanistan and Pakistan plan to increase cooperation on agricultural development and research, as well as launching a Regional Infrastructure and Trade Development initiative to accelerate needed infrastructure development.* 

 Afghanistan and Pakistan plan to pursue, with US support, a Joint Action Plan outlining areas of common concern on issues of law enforcement, border security and management, and rule of law. 

The next trilateral consultations is planned to take place this fall


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Moderate clerics speak out against Taliban* 

Wednesday, 13 May, 2009 

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan's moderate clerics, for years mute in the face of growing Islamist influence, are mobilising support for the government as it battles the Taliban, warning that militants could take over the country.*

*Most of Pakistan's 160 million people are moderate Muslims, but for years they have been reluctant to speak out against the spread of the hardline Taliban. Not any more.*

*'The military must eliminate the Taliban once and for all,' Mufti Sarfraz Naeemi, a senior cleric of the moderate Barelvi branch of Sunni Muslims, told Reuters.*

*'Otherwise they will capture the entire country which would be a big catastrophe.'*

The military launched a major offensive against Taliban militants in the Swat valley, northwest of Islamabad, last week after the Taliban tried to capitalise on a February peace pact by pushing out of the valley to conquer new districts.

Pakistanis overwhelmingly supported the pact aimed at ending violence in Swat but were shocked to see the Taliban, emboldened by the deal, vowing to impose their rule across the country.

*That raised alarm, not only in the United States which needs Pakistan to tackle the militants for success in Afghanistan, but also among ordinary Pakistanis, for the first time confronting the possibility the Taliban might appear in their towns.*

Naeemi said the Barelvis had wanted to avoid confrontation with the Taliban so had not spoken out against aggression. But they could not stand by and let the Taliban impose their rule.

'They want people to fight one another, that's why we have kept silent and endured their oppression,' Naeemi said.

*'We don't want civil war ... But God forbid, if the government fails to stop them, then we will confront them ourselves.'*

*BATTLE FOR SURVIVAL*

*Most Pakistanis are Barelvis, adherents of Islamic Sufi mysticism, who venerate saints and their shrines dotted across the country.*

*The austere Taliban, adherents of the Deobandi school of Islam, reject mystical Islam and recently blew up a famous shrine in the northwest, to many Pakistanis' shock.*

*For the first time in Pakistan, protesters have been taking to the streets to denounce the Taliban.

Barelvis have been holding anti-Taliban rallies across the country and are organising a gathering of 5,000 clerics in Islamabad on Sunday to drum up support for the military in Swat.*

*'We support the army operation in Swat because it is a battle for the survival and defence of Pakistan,' Sahibzada Fazal Karim, leader of Jamiat-e-ulema-e-Pakistan, a moderate Islamic party, and an organiser of the weekend conference, told Reuters.*

'What these militants were doing was un-Islamic. Beheading innocent people and kidnapping are in no way condoned in Islam.'

A political analyst said there was a degree of self-interest in the newfound outspokenness.

*'Politicians are realising there is no future for the country if the militants continue to expand their influence,' said retired general and analyst Talat Masood.*

'The moderate clergy is also feeling threatened because their role will be over. So everyone is trying to look at his own turf ... It's in their self-interest as well as the national interest.'

*Most Pakistanis, including political parties and the media, have backed the offensive in Swat, 130 km northwest of Islamabad, which comes after the United States accused the government of abdicating to the militants.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

It is time to show our support for our soldiers! 


*Can the Taliban be defeated?* 

By S.M. Naseem 
Wednesday, 13 May, 2009 

*THE moment of truth for the federal government and the Pakistan Army to save Pakistan from imploding under the threat of the Taliban insurgency has arrived. *

President Zardari in Washington and Gen Kayani in Rawalpindi, with the blessings of the tripartite ****** strategy meetings presided over by President Obama, prompted Prime Minister Gilani in Islamabad to tell the nation near midnight last week about the decision to call out the armed forces to eliminate the militants and terrorists in order to restore the honour and dignity of our homeland, and to protect the people. *That reassurance was needed since previous army operations were half-hearted and botched and the operation in Buner and Dir was hardly faring any better, notwithstanding the claims of the ISPR. *

The broadcast recalled a similar dramatic moment two months ago when the prime minister in the early hours of the morning announced the reinstatement of the chief justice and the end of the siege of Islamabad by the security forces to prevent the lawyers long march. The armed forces  whose refusal to support the government action against the long march is believed to have played a role in reinstating the chief justice  overcame their reservations about a full-fledged military action against the Swat Taliban. 

The latters proximity to Islamabad had raised the spectre of a Taliban takeover within weeks and led to alarm all over the world, particularly in Washington. The latter seemed more worried about Pakistans cache of nuclear weapons falling into the wrong hands than the fate of the countrys 170 million people. No one can possibly doubt the pivotal role of the army in our politics. 

*While the motivation and the circumstances that led to this announcement will be debated for long, the decision to take the Taliban head-on, if successfully executed, could become a historical landmark, along with the reinstatement of the chief justice, and transform Pakistans currently bleak future. *

Although it is a gamble worth taking in the present circumstances, it does entail serious risks. These can only be overcome by a series of well-coordinated actions requiring political leadership of a high order and the involvement of all sections of society in making transformative decisions which would eliminate the injustices of the past that have led to our present predicament. 

*Gen Kayanis remark that The present security situation requires that all elements of national power should work in close harmony to fight the menace of terrorism and extremism, serves both as a welcome admission that the army alone cant face the challenge and as a timely warning that without the active cooperation of all other elements, the operation could backfire and result in the emergence of the Taliban as a stronger force than before.* 

*Can the Pakistani Army live up to its reputation as one of the worlds largest and finest fighting armies by flushing out the Taliban and forcing them to surrender their arms? Now that the nation, including many of the religious parties with a soft corner for the Taliban in the past, has almost unanimously sensed the danger to its existence posed by the militant Swat Taliban, there seems little reason for the armys hesitancy in taking up arms against them and taking the war to its logical end. *

*However, the Pakistan Army, having tasted power and pelf for 20 of the last 30 years, has become a bit rusty in the exercise of its professional duties, especially since there is a sense of reliance on atomic weapons against the only enemy it has ever considered as a mortal foe. Its experience in fighting internal insurgency has been minimal. The two territories where it has tried to put down insurgencies, East Pakistan and Balochistan, have resulted in the separation of one and a sense of near-complete alienation in the other. *

*Its hubris as an elite western-style fighting force  with a built-in polarised hierarchy of the underprivileged soldier (with little education and reliance on faith rather than logic) and an elitist officer class  has not prepared it for facing the quick-footed tactics of the insurgents who have enjoyed local loyalty and hospitality. Indeed, an added danger in the present case is that many of the jawans, along with some of the officers, may still retain latent sympathies for the insurgents. *

*As for the local population, although it may not have much love for the Taliban, they hardly see the security forces as their protectors. They are now in the midst of a crossfire and are desperate for peace even at the price of the lowest level of existence and dignity, which has been the sales pitch of the Taliban movement since its birth in 1994, with the Pakistani intelligence agencies acting as its foster mother. If the army wants to play its role in saving the nation from the threat some believe it had helped create, it will have to both reinvent itself internally and reconstruct its role in societal transformation. *Besides reconciling to a low-profile role in politics and pruning its expenditures to accommodate other more pressing social needs, it will have to keep itself better prepared for meeting natural and man-made disasters of which the country has had more than its fair share. 

*It needs to be realised that, like all insurgencies, the Taliban insurgency cant be quashed through a military operation alone, unless the people themselves are convinced of its viciousness and futility. Unfortunately, despite the barbaric atrocities perpetrated on them in the name of the Sharia, many at the bottom rung of the socioeconomic ladder are still unable to view the Taliban as worse than the rulers. *The latter hardly ever paid attention to their needs until their own lifestyles began to face an existentialist threat. Unless these root causes receive the attention they deserve, it will be foolhardy to believe that people at large will rise against the Taliban.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*State writ returning to Buner, Dir: Iftikhar*

May 14, 2009

* Minister says complete control over Buner, Dir in 15 days 
* Says foreign news agencys report faulty g 0.8 million new IDPs registered

By Iqbal Khattak

*PESHAWAR: The governments writ is gradually returning to Buner and Lower Dir districts as the military is pushing hard against the Taliban, NWFP Information Minister Iftikhar Hussain said on Wednesday.*

In the next 15 days there will be complete control of the government over Buner and Lower Dir, as the forces action has been very effective, Iftikhar told a news briefing. 

We will soon be in a position that the [displaced] people could return to their homes in Buner, he added.

*However, he said that the situation in Mingora was still not completely under control, but things were improving in Swat as well.*

The minister was reacting to a BBC map that suggested that only 38 percent of the NWFP and its surrounding areas were under the governments control.

The map, compiled by the BBCs Urdu language service, was based on local research and correspondent reports as well as conversations with officials. 

The map showed the Taliban strengthening their hold across the north-west.

*Fault lines: Iftikhar said the BBC was reporting the governments writ to be shrinking at a time when the state was gaining control of Taliban strongholds. I think the BBC is using old data. It should update its data, he said.*

*IDPs: Iftikhar said around 0.8 million new internationally displaced persons (IDPs) had been registered at various registration centres. *

Around 7,46,256 new IDPs were registered by Tuesday and still 500,000 people are waiting for their registration to qualify for the government-backed assistance, the minister said. 

*He said carrying food and daily-use items sent by the Punjab government in 10 trucks had been distributed among the IDPs and 100 more relief-supply trucks from the Punjab were expected.*


----------



## muse

CI specialists/experts have their place but look at results, look to experience - what works is killing the insurgent, dead insurgent equals dead insurgency.

Don't get me wrong, better training, a more enabled state structure delivering services, sure, that is necessary but at the end of the day, you cannot leave a live insurgent in place - that means killing the insurgent who seeks to usurp the state -- the state delivers services but no sane person will argue that the state will want nothing in return -- the state DEMANDS submission to it's writ and is open to persuasion and activism, not armed attempt at dislodging the state.

Look at what all insurgents, especially the Islamist type prove - they prove that if you terrorize the population, they will succumb and cooperate - can you guess what lesson the state must take from this? Did you notice how the same people who seemed apathetic suddenly came to life and supported the govt? Now what lesson should be taken from this??


----------



## RabzonKhan

*analysis: Waking up to terror*

Suroosh Irfani 
May 14, 2009

*Pakistan has finally woken up to the reality of Taliban as terrorists. Even so, there is no let up in conspiracy theories that only serve to deflect the existential threat Taliban are posing to Pakistan as a fledgling democracy.*

*According to one such theory doing the rounds, it is not the real Taliban who are carrying out suicide attacks against Pakistans security forces, but agents of India, Israel and America who want to destabilise the worlds only nuclear-armed Muslim state.*

*Surprisingly, such a standpoint is partly supported by Juan Cole, distinguished professor of history at the University of Michigan, who suspects US policy makers of secretly desiring to find some pretext for removing Pakistans nuclear capacity.*

His widely circulated article on the internet (Pakistan crisis and social statistics) also argues that Taliban threat is overblown by vested interests within Pakistan: former President General (retd) Musharraf, who wants to make another military coup; and civilian politicians in Islamabad who want to extract more money from the US to fight the Taliban that they are also secretly bribing to attack Afghanistan.

*Coles conspiracy theories, however, are rooted in a confidence in Pakistan that many Pakistanis themselves lack. He dismisses Talibanism as an essentially Pashtun phenomenon mostly confined to FATA and the Frontier province, of little interest to the vast majority of Pakistanis who voted for the Pakistan Peoples Party and the Muslim League-Nawaz in last years elections.*

Moreover, besides key social indicators militating against Talibanism, the 5,000 or so Taliban fighters in the Frontier region are no match for Pakistans well trained army, the 6th largest in the world.

*While Coles social statistical analysis is impressive, it is at a far remove from the subjective realities and home truths of Pakistan itself. After all, the impasse Pakistan is embroiled in today is also entwined with rethinking of flawed policies of the past, staking Pakistans future on jihadi politics in Afghanistan and Kashmir for almost three decades.*

*Inevitably, undoing past mistakes by re-visioning Pakistans national security is a bone of contention in a country where the imperatives of domestic security and cultural identity are weighed down by connotations of war between Islam and America  a misleading slogan which is a new avatar of the rightist slogan of the 1970 general elections, when the religious-political right drew the battle line by declaring that the election was, in fact, a war between Islam and Socialism.*

Even so, the leftist Pakistan Peoples Party under the charismatic Zulfikar Ali Bhutto won a landslide victory, heralding a revolution through the polls in South Asia that echoed Salvador Allendes triumph in South America. While President Allende was later toppled by a US-backed military coup, Bhutto was overthrown by General Zia-ul Haq and the religio-political right in 1977.

*The battle against the Taliban in north-western Pakistan, therefore, needs also to be seen in the context of Pakistans history and a general radicalisation of the religious right, whose new vocabulary of wresting power from the army by force is rooted in an ideological affinity with Al Qaeda and Taliban that pre-dates 9/11.*

*At the same time, a crucial point that conspiracy theories at home and abroad are missing is that the armys deployment against the Tehreek-e Taliban Pakistan falls in line with the strategic objectives of global jihad, as theorised by Al Qaeda ideologues Ayman Al Zawahiri and Abu Musab Al Suri during their stay in Peshawar and Afghanistan.*

*Indeed, going by Al Suris online treatise, The Global Islamic Resistance Call, TTPs suicide bombings and blowing up of schools corresponded with what he calls the first stage in the global jihad against the crusaders, Zionists and apostate (Muslim) regimes. This entailed limited terrorist warfare, including assassinations, ambushes, and selective bomb attacks to confuse the enemy.*

*The aim was to bring about a state of security exhaustion, political confusion and economic failures. No wonder that an exhausted and desperate Swati population welcomed the peace deal that a confused political leadership offered as the Nizam-e Adl Regulation, the fig leaf for handing over Swat to Taliban.*

*However, having taken control of Swat, TTP then moved on to the second stage in Al Suris jihadi paradigm: large strategic attacks to compel the army to enter decisive battles  a stage we are in now, as the army launches decisive operations against Taliban.*

*However, for Al Suri, success in this stage depends on the disbanding of army units, with some officers and soldiers joining the guerrilla forces. The third stage, then, (the liberation stage) wont materialise unless army units have joined the revolutionaries, and the guerrilla fighters have attained a sufficient level of armaments to enter into open battles.*

*However, this is unlikely to happen with the units of the Pakistan Army as it fights the ethno-millenarian Taliban under conditions radically different from that of revolutionary Iran in 1979  the case upon which Al Suri seems to have based his flawed theorisation of the second stage. *After all, the Iranian revolution was a singularly popular mass democratic movement against an autocratic monarchy, and the Iranian army declared its neutrality after a discredited Shah had fled the country and the revolutions success had become nevitable.

*It is, therefore, imperative for the government and the media to unmask the Taliban for what they are  foot soldiers of a violent global jihad that virtually failed to take root in other Muslim countries, even in a Talibanic Afghanistan, as noted by Al Suri himself, in Architect of Global Jihad: the life of al Qaeda strategist Abu Musab al-Suri (Hurst, 2007).*

In this groundbreaking study, Brynjar Lia brings together the writings of one of the most important jihadist ideologues of the post 9/11 era, and his disappointment with prospects of a worldwide jihad emanating from the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, where tens of thousands of Muslims came for military training between 1996 and 2001 from around the world, but only 1500 stayed back for jihad, the rest going back to their countries of origin.

Such a dismal turnout suggested that a global jihad from the Talibans Afghanistan might well have ended like the failed Syrian jihad of the 1980s, which people no longer believed in (nor) wished to support.

However, global jihads fortunes were boosted after the US-led invasion of Iraq, and an upsurge of Pakistani jihadi groups, affirming Al Suris observation that Pakistans religious groups constituted a strategic depth for Arab jihadi and Resistance movements. (p.394)

*Clearly, whether it was Islamabads Red Mosque in 2007 or TNSM-TTPs Swat in 2009, global jihad succeeded in planting its Trojan Horse in Pakistan, not so much because of organisational linkages of Pakistani extremists with Al Qaeda, but because the jihadi flows of Al Qaeda were in synch with an ideological climate promoted by Pakistani rulers and functionaries in the past.*

*Indeed, it is interesting to note that when Al Suri was arrested in Quetta in October 2005 with his bodyguard, the latter turned out to be a member of Jaish-e Muhammad, the jihadi outfit that reportedly supplied weapons to militants in the Red mosque showdown of July, 2007 in Islamabad.*

*Clearly, despite Al Suris disappearance from the scene, his jihadi worldview is reflected in TTPs outlook. Such a worldview is marked by contempt for the plague of democracy and Parliament on the one hand, and praise for an Islam where terrorism is a religious duty, and assassination a prophetic tradition. (p.384-385)*

*Indeed, peace deals are a hassle for such a worldview and conspiracy theories an asset  they help deflect the threat this worldview poses to Pakistan and the rest of the world.*

Suroosh Irfani is an educationist and writer based in Lahore


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Army to give part of its rations to IDPs* 

By Iftikhar A. Khan 
Thursday, 14 May, 2009 

*ISLAMABAD, May 13: Chief of the Army Staff General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani has asked troops in Swat and its adjoining areas to go for precision strikes to avoid collateral damage even at the expense of taking risks. *

*The instruction came amid fears about the safety of people still trapped in troubled areas, with members of many families reportedly held hostage by militants. *

In a statement released by the ISPR on Wednesday, Gen Kayani said the army was aware of the nature of ongoing operations and their likely fallout. He noted that issues of collateral damage and internally displaced people were always a natural outcome of any military operation in populated areas. 

*In fact the overall success of operations in such areas is a sum total of the three efforts  conduct of military operations, minimising collateral damage and correctly managing IDPs. *

The army chief said the management of IDPs was as important as military operation in Swat. It has been decided to provide all-out support to local and international agencies in management and rehabilitation of IDPs. 

He said that a corps headquarters, headed by Lt-Gen Nadeem Ahmed, the deputy chairman of the Earthquake Reconstruction and Rehabilitation Authority, had been tasked to form a special support group for coordinating and directing all efforts of the administration, army and other agencies for optimal utilisation of resources to provide relief to IDPs. 

*He said it was the first time in armys history that it had decided to give part of its daily rations to the IDPs. * 

*This exemplifies the armys spirit of sacrifice. The food items so provided will be able to feed about 80,000 adults daily, he said, adding that the army was also deploying its medical resources in all relief camps. These medical camps will have adequate medicines for 90 days. Local military hospitals will also treat patients.* 

Inshallah, together the nation and the army will provide relief to the IDPs in a manner which will rekindle the memories of 2005 earthquake relief efforts, the army chief said


----------



## muse

*Local al-Qaeda leader arrested in Karachi *

Updated at: 2015 PST, Sunday, May 17, 2009 
KARACHI: The CID police arrested a local al-Qaeda leader and his three accomplices, while seized a cache of arms from their possession in Karachi on Sunday.

Howerver, four of their associates succeeded to flee from the scene.

According to CID officials, the police, on receiving a tip-off, raided a house in Model Colony where a meeting of the banned religious organizations was underway.

The police detained four accused, Muhammad Anwar, Rehan, Azeem and Ghulam Haider. While their four accomplices, Jehangir, Saifullah, Azam and Misbahuddin, ran away.

The police also recovered 50-kg explosive material, 22kg sulphur powder, 35 gallon nitric acid, 100 meter detonating role, two kalashinkovs, 2 TT pistols, 25 timer devices and more than 1000 capacitors. 

The CID officials told that the accused Muhammad Anwar is a local commander of al-Qaeda and also an incharge of a banned religious outfit. The accused is believed be the mastermind of Marriot blast. 


Gentle Readers will note that the paper seems to have begun referring to the local affiliates of Al-Qaida by the label, Al-Qaida, a welcome development.

Some admin and mods will take note and recall some suggestions about being ahead of the curve, or some such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Well said, general* 

By Kamran Shafi 
Tuesday, 19 May, 2009 


*FOR the very first time, a clear and unambiguous statement from Gen Ashfaq Kayani: that the army was capable of fighting an insurgency. And that all it needed was specialised equipment and weaponry. 

I have always said this: e.g. on April 21 I wrote:  there is no greater canard  that the Pakistan Army is only trained for conventional warfare and that the Americans have to come train our troops in the art of fighting an insurrection. *

*Nothing could be further from the truth. All that needs to be done is for our intelligence apparatus to start reporting the truth, and for the army to finally understand that its enemy is not on the eastern front but on the western. And that once what little is left of the so-called writ of the almost non-existent state of Pakistan is gone, the army too will be swept away. *

*Kudos to you, general, if you really mean what you say. May the Almighty give you the strength, the tenacity and the wisdom to lead our army to complete and final victory over the criminal and heartlessly cruel thugs who have spread so much death and destruction and despair in our country. And may He protect you and your officers and men. *

*To the Americans I say: instead of toys for the boys such as the F-16s which are not allowed by you to be used in an offensive role anyway, please immediately supply our army with night-vision equipment, attack helicopters, and close-support aircraft such as the A-10 Warthog.* 

*And to you, prime minister this: please, please heed the advice I have oft proffered you, your president and your ministers: if you have nothing worthwhile to say dont say anything at all. I refer to the statement allegedly made on your behalf just two days ago by the garrulous Babar Awan that if the terrorists wanted to talk peace even now, the government was ready to talk. *

*You are unbelievable, you lot! How possibly can you talk peace with fanatical terrorists who have killed so many innocents in the most brutal ways possible? How possibly can you even think of making peace with those who blow up girls schools and slaughter women school teachers, after first marching them through the bazaars with dancing-girl bells on their ankles? What is wrong with you people? Do you not feel the agony of your own brothers and sisters? Talk peace, indeed! Instead of making fools of yourselves, will you kindly just stand behind the army, give it all the support you can, and see that it completes the job. *

*Neither were you alone in shooting off your mouth. Exactly one day after Gen Kayani said the army is capable of fighting an insurgency, our president (God bless us!) says the army needs training by American and British instructors! I ask you! Could Mr Zardari also please stop speaking in the first person singular: I need money; I need arms; I cant fight the Taliban alone, I need help; my democracy will succeed and so on? *

*And while you all are at it (and this goes for the senior officers of the services too), could you please order an immediate 70 per cent cut in the running expenses of your plush official homes and fancy offices? And ground all your executive jets? And ask that no more will huge bouquets of flowers be placed before you at meetings and other gatherings? And put a moratorium on all foreign junkets until Pakistan returns to peace?* 
 *More *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Ulema against Taliban* 

Editorial
Tuesday, 19 May, 2009 

*FOR the ulema to say that suicide bombings are un-Islamic is nothing new. Last October, a Muttahida Ulema Council meeting in Lahore denounced suicide bombing in unequivocal terms and called it haram. However, the tone and tenor of the conference of ulema and mashaikh in Islamabad on Sunday went beyond the merely technical denunciation of suicide bombings and beheadings and appeared to represent the anti-Taliban wave now sweeping across the nation.* Attended by ulema belonging mostly to the Sunni fiqh, the conference condemned the assassination of ulema, denounced the destruction of sacred places and demanded that shrines should be cleared of extremists. The resolution passed by the conference denounced US drone attacks *but at the same time upheld the army action against the militants, whom it termed the countrys enemy. According to the resolution, the army action was for Pakistans integrity and sovereignty. *

*The conferences most outspoken critic of the militants was, perhaps, Mufti Muneebur Rahman who pointed out that the Taliban were slaughtering even children *and said those who wanted the Sharia must uphold Islamic values themselves. *The outcome of the conference is positive, for the Taliban should note that they cannot fool the people any more in the name of the Sharia and that their barbarism and bloodletting in the name of religion have forced large sections of society to unite against them.* *Mufti Muneeb blamed the agencies for patronising the militants for three decades, and demanded that this time the war on the militants should be taken to its logical conclusion.* We hope the government will build on the consensus that now seems to be developing in the country and act with resolve to crush the insurgency. *The Taliban are responsible for the deaths of thousands of Pakistani civilians and soldiers; they have used civilians as a shield, and they have brought misery to more than a million people by making them flee their homes. The Talibans violation of the Nizam-e-Adl accord makes it clear that they cannot be trusted and that the government should step up the military offensive to give peace and security to the people of Malakand. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

*Five burqa-clad Arabs arrested in Mohmand *

By Fauzee Khan Mohmand
Wednesday, 20 May, 2009 | 04:16 AM PST | 

_GHALANAI: At least 13 militants were killed in a clash with security forces following arrest of five burqa-clad Arabs, one Afghan national and a local man in Mohmand Agency on Tuesday.

Four of the five Arabs are Saudi nationals  Ahmed, Ali, Mohammad and Obaidullah  and one Libyan national, Abdullah. The Afghan national has been identified as Habibullah and the local man as Shad Ali. They were detained at the Khapakh checkpost. The Afghan was living in Chakdara area of Lower Dir.

When troops were taking the detained men to Ghalanai, about 60 militants attacked them in an area between Ziyari Kando and Nasapai. The clash continued for more than two hours, an official spokesman said. 

Security forces shelled militants positions from Ghalanai with mortars and cannons. Thirteen terrorists were killed and the others escaped. Two vehicles of militants were destroyed, the spokesman said. 

Security personnel brought the body of one militant to the Ghalanai FC camp; the other bodies were taken away by the attackers. The administration sealed all entry points to the tribal region and beefed up security to apprehend the fleeing militants.

Troops also launched a search operation in Mian Mandi Bazaar.

*A jirga of tribal elders will be held in Ghalanai on Wednesday to discuss* the presence of militants, including foreigners, in the area.

*The spokesman said the detained militants had been hiding in Kareer Qandaharo and Kung Khwayzai for several days and they had attacked the Khapakh post.

They came to Pakistan via Afghanistan which is financing them, he alleged.*

*He said SMGs, hand-grenades, Kalashnikovs, passports and other important documents had been seized from them and their vehicle had been impounded*_.


----------



## muse

Look carefully at these - God's warriors? Islam's glory? Look at them! No sir, these are demon spawn and hell is too good for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pakistan honours Afzal Lala for facing Taliban* 

May 20, 2009

*ISLAMABAD: President Asif Ali Zardari conferred a coveted civil award on a senior politician who stood up to the Taliban, the presidents spokesman Farhatullah Babar said, on Tuesday. Afzal Khan Lala, a veteran politician of the ruling Awami National Party who lives in Druskhela in the Swat valley, had refused to leave the area despite threats from the Taliban. Zardari in recognition of the great courage and steadfastness demonstrated by him in the war against the Taliban in Swat region has conferred the Hilal-i-Shujaat (crescent of courage) on him, Babar said.* When the victims of militants brutalities were streaming out of Swat for safety, the 78-year-old Afzal Khan stood up against the militants and refused to abandon his ancestral home, he added. Babar said that Afzal had survived several attempts on his life by the Taliban who wanted to eliminate him to remove a symbol of defiance and courage. The conferment of the Hilal-i-Shujaat on Afzal Khan also signifies determination of the president to honour symbols of courage in the fight against the Taliban and to assure the victims that the state will not abdicate its duty to protect them, Babar said. staff report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

A good start, but there is still much to be done.


*Govt announces Rs8 bn package for IDPs rehabilitation* 

By Syed Irfan Raza 
Wednesday, 20 May, 2009 



*ISLAMABAD: The government on Wednesday announced Rs8 billion package for rehabilitation of Internally Displaced Persons (IDPs) under which each family will get Rs25,000 as one-time cash grant.*

The package was announced by the President Asif Ali Zardari at a high level meeting presided over jointly by him and Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani at Aiwan-e-Sadr.

Information Minister Qamar Zaman Kaira, while highlighting the meeting, said in a press conference that the cash grant had been announced for 125,000 displaced families which have sought refuge in relief camps and those staying independently or with their relatives in different parts of the country.

*'We want rehabilitation of IDPs on war footings and therefore the cash grant will be disbursed among them in weeks not in months,' the information minister said. * 

Giving details about the meeting, spokesperson of the President Farhatullah Babar said the meeting decided that displaced students of professional colleges of Swat and Malakand will be given admission in professional institutions in other districts of the province. 

'Students of Malakand/Swat studying in other parts of the country will be exempted from payment of tuition fee while relief goods and equipment donated for the IDPs will be allowed duty free import,' the spokesman said. 

President Zardari directed Pakistan International Airline (PIA) to airlift relief goods free of cost and the Benazir Income Support Programme (BISP) was asked to waive, one time only, the prescribed conditions for issuance of smart cards to enable displaced people to benefit from it without hassle. 

The BISP will neither require the internally displaced people to produce computerized identity cards nor insist on making payment to the female member of the family, as is required at present. 'This relaxation will however be allowed one time only,' the spokesman said.

The meeting decided that the federal government would ensure that essential medicines are invariably available for the IDPs in the camps and off camps.

In order to provide better rehabilitation facility to the IDPs, the government decided to provide soft loans and defer repayment of loans from Zarai Taraqiati Bank (ZTB) and House Building Finance Corporation (HBFC).

National Database Registration Authority (NADRA) was directed to increase its staff and registration units manifold and expeditiously issue smart cards to the displaced persons. 'Special training programmes will be launched by NAVTEC to train people in trades and enable them to take up gainful employment on return,' the presidential spokesman said.

Addressing the meeting the President said the internally displaced people had made huge sacrifices for the survival of the country and the government will do everything possible to rehabilitate them. 

The president said he will shortly meet members and organizations of national and international business communities to adopt villages for rehabilitation and reconstruction on voluntary basis, the spokesman said.

The President also directed that the registration of displaced persons and distribution of cash, food and relief goods must be done in an absolutely transparent manner. 

Talking about the war being fought by the security forces against militants, the President said: 'We must win the fight, we will.'

The government, he said, had urged the international community for greater assistance and that he would be going to the EU Summit next month to seek greater international support. 

'With international support and marshalling our own resources, Pakistan will soon be able to overcome the difficult situation,' the president said.

Speaking on the occasion, that Prime Minister Gilani said the war against militants was fully backed by the people and the parliament, political parties, the cabinet and religious leaders were on board along with the security forces. 

'Military solution however, is not the final solution and the government has also adopted a 3R approach. Relief, Rehabilitation and Reconstruction to mitigate the sufferings of the IDPs,' he said.


----------



## muse

Yesterday Security forces arrested 5 Burkha clad Araby, it is important that the Araby were in Mohmand - and today note where the story is datelined from (Khar - Bajaur) BUT look where they are coming from and look at what the U.S "ally" has to say about this -- What does this mean with regard to Al-Qaida in FATA???? No more reservations, no more obfuscations, no more denial, no more quarter! Ultimately the war may have to be taken to where the enemy is being financed and led from:


*Security forces arrest 3 Uzbeks* 

_KHAR: Security forces on Wednesday arrested three Uzbek militant commanders travelling towards Swat to join the Taliban, officials have said. *The militant commanders from Uzbekistan crossed into Pakistan from Afghanistan and were headed towards Swat to join the Taliban in fighting security forces*, the officials told Daily Times on condition of anonymity. They said the terrorists had been handed over to intelligence agents for interrogation. Separately, a security personnel was killed in a remote-controlled bombing in Sagai area. Security sources have arrested a suspect in connection with the explosion._ hasbanullah khan


----------



## muse

[FONT="Arial[SIZE="3"]_"]Terrorist from Uzbekistan and Afghanistan are entering Pakistan through territory under the control of the U.S. military - how is this possible? is the U.S involved in double dealing with Pakistan as some suspect? Is it unfair to ask how and more importantly why the U.S military and it's Afghan mercenaries have allowed terrorists to use Afghan territory under the control of the U.S military as a corridor to move terrorists and supplies into Pakistan ?

Additionally is the U.S doing enough to stop the flow of terrorists from the territory it control in Iraq to Pakistan? Some suspect that rogue elements of the U.S intelligence services may facilitate the movement of terrorists from Iraq to Pakistan._[/SIZE]

*Iraq Qaeda commanders in Pakistan&#8217;*

LAHORE: _The government has directed law-enforcement agencies *to arrest seven &#8220;highly trained militants and Al Qaeda masterminds in Iraq&#8221; who &#8211; according to reports by intelligence agencies &#8211; have entered Pakistan*, reported BBC Urdu. According to an official document the BBC claimed it had received, those who have entered Pakistan *are planning to train &#8216;like-minded people&#8217; and target key government officials, including President Asif Ali Zardari, the chief ministers of the four provinces and intelligence agencies&#8217; officers and commanders. The group could also target embassies of non-Muslim and pro-US Muslim countries in Islamabad. The intelligence report also said that Al Qaeda commanders met in Afghanistan&#8217;s Paktia province on May 3 and decided they would continue supporting the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan*_.[/FONT] daily times monitor


----------



## TruthSeeker

muse said:


> _Additionally is the U.S doing enough to stop the flow of terrorists from the territory it control in Iraq to Pakistan?_ Some suspect that rogue elements of the U.S intelligence services may facilitate the movement of terrorists from Iraq to Pakistan.



Aside from the "touche' " nature of your comment, you raise an excellent point. It would seem to me that Pakistan needs to put your question *forcefully* to the US via a press conference, perhaps by your US Ambassador Haqqani, who is articulate and good at jousting with the US press corps. Alternatively, or in addition, why not raise this issue in the UN Security Council since the coalition forces are in Afghanistan under a UN Security Council mandate. If the coalition forces control over Afghanistan is really this pi$$ poor, then Pakistan should make *a very big stink* about it, pronto.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

*FOR the very first time, a clear and unambiguous statement from Gen Ashfaq Kayani: that the army was capable of fighting an insurgency. And that all it needed was specialised equipment and weaponry.* 


A point that is not new and had been oft repeated. Induction of such equipment as also training the personnel in necessary forms for the optimal usage of the same requires time and as such PA will definitely learn and improve.


*Nothing could be further from the truth. All that needs to be done is for our intelligence apparatus to start reporting the truth, and for the army to finally understand that its enemy is not on the eastern front but on the western. And that once what little is left of the so-called writ of the almost non-existent state of Pakistan is gone, the army too will be swept away.* 


A contention that most of the members on this forum had been trashing exactly two weeks back. Suddenly there is a realisation for the same!!! Thank god!!!

ISI is still dicey and the role certain members of the same play in WoT is suspect . It shall be interesting how PA and ISI are able to bring about a fundamental change in their strategic perception from state threats to non-state trans-national ones, something they still want to and are inclined to blame on particular country and if cant prove it, then whole loads of them. As such this thinking is a national psyche and is exhibited in full by quite a few fellow members who see a conspiracy to bring about Pakistani downfall by groups of countries.



*To the Americans I say: instead of toys for the boys such as the F-16s which are not allowed by you to be used in an offensive role anyway, please immediately supply our army with night-vision equipment, attack helicopters, and close-support aircraft such as the A-10 Warthog *

As such, close air support in form of helicopter gunships is sufficient. You are asking for A-10 more suited in anti-tank and concentrated troop role. So its a suspect.


remaining - a wishful thinking!


----------



## Hellfire

muse said:


> Yesterday Security forces arrested 5 Burkha clad Araby, it is important that the Araby were in Mohmand - and today note where the story is datelined from (Khar - Bajaur) BUT look where they are coming from and look at what the U.S "ally" has to say about this -- What does this mean with regard to Al-Qaida in FATA???? No more reservations, no more obfuscations, no more denial, no more quarter! Ultimately the war may have to be taken to where the enemy is being financed and led from:
> 
> 
> *Security forces arrest 3 Uzbeks*
> 
> 
> 
> _KHAR: Security forces on Wednesday arrested three Uzbek militant commanders travelling towards Swat to join the Taliban, officials have said. *The militant commanders from Uzbekistan crossed into Pakistan from Afghanistan and were headed towards Swat to join the Taliban in fighting security forces*, the officials told Daily Times on condition of anonymity. They said the terrorists had been handed over to intelligence agents for interrogation. Separately, a security personnel was killed in a remote-controlled bombing in Sagai area. Security sources have arrested a suspect in connection with the explosion._ hasbanullah khan



You need to put in troops to seal the border with afghanistan ... something you are unbelievably unwilling to do till date ...


and its no big secret. similarly to Uzbekhs, Turks, Somalis, Ethiopians, Syrians, Egyptians, Chechens,etc have also been pushed into valley by your side for bolstering your efforts in Kashmir ...... now you are getting the rough end of the bargain ..... that is all


----------



## S-2

Likely these guys crossed from uzbekistan into Pakistan and then followed the Konar river valley south and crossed over. Muse is trying to equivocate men transiting these lands against camps, training facilities and command/control apparatus that exists in Pakistan to facilitate the seven and one-half year insurgency.

There's no comparison whatsoever and Pakistani claims to such remain empty and facile without any concerted proof.

My guess is these men know they can more usefully contribute to the cause fighting the P.A. instead of trying to penetrate the border areas of Afghanistan around Konar.

They'll likely die there because we fight and kill the enemy in Konar, Khost, Paktika, Nuristan, Nangahar, Paktia, Laghman, Wardak, and Ghadez regularly and with the greatest vigor-something unseen by Pakistan until of late.

Always enjoy the dissemblance, obfuscation, and equivocation but nothing measures remotely to surrendering VAST reaches of your land to accomodate allied forces in your nefarious ambitions to "stabilize" Afghanistan on your terms- a Pashtu-dominated fiefdom for your personal aggrandizement.

Thanks.


----------



## Bill Longley

hellfire said:


> You need to put in troops to seal the border with afghanistan ... something you are unbelievably unwilling to do till date ...
> 
> 
> and its no big secret. similarly to Uzbekhs, Turks, Somalis, Ethiopians, Syrians, Egyptians, Chechens,etc have also been pushed into valley by your side for bolstering your efforts in Kashmir ...... now you are getting the rough end of the bargain ..... that is all



*come on man
pakistan suggested to fense the pak afghan border
NATO and afghanistan protested this fenceing..
Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Pakistan Mines, Fences Afghan Border - IslamOnline.net - News

FOXNews.com - Afghanistan Rejects Pakistan's Plan to Fence, Land Mine Border to Stem Militancy - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News

I think criticizing Pakistan is fashion for people like you without solid grounds... may be because people like you are wolves hiding under disguise of friendliness*


----------



## Bill Longley

"Rather than beating around the bush, we must confront terrorists in a real manner," said Khaleeq Ahmed, a spokesman for Afghan President Hamid Karzai. "Fencing or mining the border is neither helpful or practical. That's why we are against it. The border is not where the problem lies."

FOXNews.com - Afghanistan Rejects Pakistan's Plan to Fence, Land Mine Border to Stem Militancy - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News


----------



## Bill Longley

S-2 said:


> Likely these guys crossed from uzbekistan into Pakistan and then followed the Konar river valley south and crossed over. Muse is trying to equivocate men transiting these lands against camps, training facilities and command/control apparatus that exists in Pakistan to facilitate the seven and one-half year insurgency.
> 
> There's no comparison whatsoever and Pakistani claims to such remain empty and facile without any concerted proof.
> 
> My guess is these men know they can more usefully contribute to the cause fighting the P.A. instead of trying to penetrate the border areas of Afghanistan around Konar.
> 
> They'll likely die there because we fight and kill the enemy in Konar, Khost, Paktika, Nuristan, Nangahar, Paktia, Laghman, Wardak, and Ghadez regularly and with the greatest vigor-something unseen by Pakistan until of late.
> 
> Always enjoy the dissemblance, obfuscation, and equivocation but nothing measures remotely to surrendering VAST reaches of your land to accomodate allied forces in your nefarious ambitions to "stabilize" Afghanistan on your terms- a Pashtu-dominated fiefdom for your personal aggrandizement.
> 
> Thanks.





now thats a very funny comment from imperial american

tell me since wwII how many times american foot soldiers proved their worth


----------



## Hellfire

Bill Longley said:


> *come on man
> pakistan suggested to fense the pak afghan border
> NATO and afghanistan protested this fenceing..
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> Pakistan Mines, Fences Afghan Border - IslamOnline.net - News
> 
> FOXNews.com - Afghanistan Rejects Pakistan's Plan to Fence, Land Mine Border to Stem Militancy - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News
> 
> I think criticizing Pakistan is fashion for people like you without solid grounds... may be because people like you are wolves hiding under disguise of friendliness*



you suggested?

manyou sure dont even have freedom to take decisions regarding your own security?

Are you even an independent nation?

if you have any sense of nationhood, you would fence the damn area and get on with it, irrespective of who does whatsoever.

and if this aint a solid ground, then nothing is. National security is paramount, and you can enhance it by fencing the area, something you are suggesting it seems ..... to whom? you want US to fund even that? You have no funds?

That is worse than a NGO .... no wonder GoP says mumbai was non-state actor ....... your national psyche is non-state ....... failing to recognise your own nation as a nation .......


----------



## rokhanyousafzai

Deaths in Peshawar car bomb blast



*At least five people have been killed in a car bomb attack near the northwestern Pakistani city of Peshawar.

Police said that the car exploded outside a cinema on a busy road in the city on Friday.*

Al Jazeera understands that five people were killed in the blast, but a Pakistani news channel said six people had been killed.

A senior police official, quoted by news agencies, said only that there had been "several casualties".

"The blast occurred in front of a cinema in Khyber bazaar. Casualties are feared," Ghafoor Afridi, another senior police official, was reported by the AFP news agency as saying.

The cinema building was badly damaged and up to 10 nearby shops were destroyed in the blast, one witness said.
*
Al Jazeera's Imran Khan, reporting from Islamabad, said: "The pictures we are seeing suggest that casualties will rise ... as people succumb to their injuries.*"

He noted there were no military complexes in the area.
*
"This is seemingly an attack against again Pakistanis, ordinary Pakistanis," he said*.

Military campaign
*
The blast came as Pakistani troops intensified their campaign against the Taliban in the Swat valley*, a district within the North West Frontier Province, of which Pehsawar is the capital

*The military claims to have gained control of most major towns in Swat and has said it is closing in on Mingora, the valley's main city.

"They believe they will be taking the city [of Mingora] in the the next 34 to 48 hours," said Al Jazeera's Mike Hanna, who travelled to the war zone, escorted by the Pakistani military, early on Friday morning.*

"The army says it has secured large areas and that it has hit the militant movement very strongly, but the fact that we are still escorted by helicopter gunships ... indicates that there is still a fear of ongoing action," he reported.

The military also claims to have cleared the Taliban from mountain hideouts in Peochar.

Humanitarian concerns

But the army's advance has come at a cost.

An estimated 1.9 million people have fled the fighting in Swat and its neighbouring districts since the army launched its offensive last month.

More than 160,000 are staying in camps just south of the battle zone, while the rest have been taken in by relatives.

The United Nations appealed on Friday for $543m to ease the "incredible suffering" of the nearly two million refugees.

The world body said the money was urgently needed to fund some 165 projects drawn up by UN agencies and aid groups to assist civilians.
*
"The scale of this displacement is extraordinary in terms of size and speed and has caused incredible suffering,"* Martin Mogwanja, the acting UN humanitarian co-ordinator in Pakistan, said in a statement.

"We are calling for generous support from the international community."

US pressure

The Pakistani effort to halt the Taliban follows urging from the US, which is itself battling Taliban fighters in neighbouring Afghanistan.

Some have expressed concern that a planned US troop build-up in Afghanistan could further destabilise Pakistan.

But Admiral Mike Mullen, the US joint chiefs of staff chairman, said that efforts were under way to avoid that.

He told the senate foreign relations committee in Washington that he believed the upcoming increase of 21,000 US troops in Afghanistan was "about right" to tackle the Taliban there.

Al Jazeera English - CENTRAL/S. ASIA - Deaths in Peshawar car bomb blast


----------



## rokhanyousafzai

hellfire said:


> you suggested?
> 
> manyou sure dont even have freedom to take decisions regarding your own security?
> 
> Are you even an independent nation?
> 
> if you have any sense of nationhood, you would fence the damn area and get on with it, irrespective of who does whatsoever.
> 
> and if this aint a solid ground, then nothing is. National security is paramount, and you can enhance it by fencing the area, something you are suggesting it seems ..... to whom? you want US to fund even that? You have no funds?
> 
> That is worse than a NGO .... no wonder GoP says mumbai was non-state actor ....... your national psyche is non-state ....... failing to recognise your own nation as a nation .......


first of all cut the flaming if we want to dick measure id let u no how well the living standards in your country are and how ur superpower country cannot dare take any action against a poor beggar nation as u put it, as 10 boys ravaged ur shining india but lets not get into that because its unnecassary 

second and more importantly we would have to consult the afghans and NATO if we want to do anyting with the border obviously u cant just barge in and do what u like its a border and both sides need to give their approval as it is both countries are suffering from the men crossing over


----------



## Hellfire

*rokhanyousafzai*

*first of all cut the flaming*

Buddy, if you think I am flaming, go whine to the mods/report my post who have already read my post and do so in light of my posts all over the forum. They are consistent in theme, and this is no flaming. If you cant counter any argument, just dont whine!

*if we want to dick measure id let u no *

seriously, I have no issues here. you know your side too I hope. if its your inherent wish to measure yourself, am sure you can find sufficient forums for the same and keep your private member off this forum

*
how well the living standards in your country are and how ur superpower country cannot dare take any action against a poor beggar nation as u put it, as 10 boys ravaged ur shining india but lets not get into that because its unnecassary *

Was that the point? Did you even bother to read the post and understand the implication? Or are you simply putting your foot into your mouth?

*second and more importantly we would have to consult the afghans and NATO if we want to do anyting with the border obviously u cant just barge in and do what u like its a border and both sides need to give their approval as it is both countries are suffering from the men crossing over*

we had cross over problem on our side of the border too, and Pakistani rangers did everything to ensure no fencing was done especially in RS Pura sector. So if you have no clue as to what I am saying, just desist from trolling buddy. There are plenty of theroies that Talibs are moving in from Afghanistan, so fencing is a logical extension and if you cant appreciate the tactical significance, am not about to teach you right now. Maybe you can contact batmannow/fatman or some other person to understand the same. 

Its your country and its your national security, you need no ones permission to build even a damn wall on your own soil!!!

Dont tell me you cant build a fence if needed. None can stop you until and unless you have sold all your decision making capacity to foreigners!!!!


----------



## rokhanyousafzai

hellfire said:


> *rokhanyousafzai*
> 
> *first of all cut the flaming*
> 
> Buddy, if you think I am flaming, go whine to the mods/report my post who have already read my post and do so in light of my posts all over the forum. They are consistent in theme, and this is no flaming. If you cant counter any argument, just dont whine!
> 
> *if we want to dick measure id let u no *
> 
> seriously, I have no issues here. you know your side too I hope. if its your inherent wish to measure yourself, am sure you can find sufficient forums for the same and keep your private member off this forum
> 
> *
> how well the living standards in your country are and how ur superpower country cannot dare take any action against a poor beggar nation as u put it, as 10 boys ravaged ur shining india but lets not get into that because its unnecassary *
> 
> Was that the point? Did you even bother to read the post and understand the implication? Or are you simply putting your foot into your mouth?
> 
> *second and more importantly we would have to consult the afghans and NATO if we want to do anyting with the border obviously u cant just barge in and do what u like its a border and both sides need to give their approval as it is both countries are suffering from the men crossing over*
> 
> we had cross over problem on our side of the border too, and Pakistani rangers did everything to ensure no fencing was done especially in RS Pura sector. So if you have no clue as to what I am saying, just desist from trolling buddy. There are plenty of theroies that Talibs are moving in from Afghanistan, so fencing is a logical extension and if you cant appreciate the tactical significance, am not about to teach you right now. Maybe you can contact batmannow/fatman or some other person to understand the same.
> 
> Its your country and its your national security, you need no ones permission to build even a damn wall on your own soil!!!
> 
> Dont tell me you cant build a fence if needed. None can stop you until and unless you have sold all your decision making capacity to foreigners!!!!


ur arguement is flawed to begin with so believe me countering it isnt my problem its ur flaming 

and also humour doesnt seem to be ur god given talent so stop trying to be sarcastic/funny 

if u wanna say our country is worse than an NGO than my point was to show u to have a good long look in the mirror before even thinking about opening ur mouth 

Ok as far as ur point about the border fence once again being an indian maybe u dont have the necessary knowlegde of that terrain but its near impossible to stop everyone coming in, taliban will always be able to come in americans have said it and afghans and pakistanis have said it and its impossible to build a fence to counter it. There is a documentary called 'Pakistans War' its very informative about how hard it is to even man the border area, the man in charge of operations there has said it is near impossible to stop intrusions but they have taken the strategic areas to do the best they can. So i suggest u look it up instead of throwing in ur childish suggestions. The point u raise about india isnt valid because these are two nations who have been at each other for 60 years, we will be looking to cooperate with the afghans not show arrogance. As far as u mocking our country may i remind u that 10 boys on fishing boats made a mockery of ur security and ur security services not to mention ur own security services and intelligence mockery of themselves so think before talkin


----------



## muse

_Americans have now admitted that U.S forces and Afghan mercenaries have ceased confronting Talib and Islamists enjoying refuge in Afghanistan and these terrorists are now being allowed to cross into Pakistan to fight the Fauj. 

This comes on the heel of statements by U.S secretary of state Hillar Clinton claiming that the U.S knows the supply routes the Talib is using to replinish terrorist forces in Pakistan. 

Additionally, Adm. Mike Mullen has also admitted in sworn testimony that the U.S has figured into it's plans the illegal entry of large numbers of Talib from territory under the control of the U.S into Pakistan for the purpose of terrorizing the Pakistani population.

These statements suggest that Pakistan will likely have to bear trhe full brunt of the Talib onslaught as U.S forces and their Afghan mercenaries seek respite from their unsuccessful engagment of the Talib forces and therby facilitating attacks on innocents Pakistani by foreign terrorists._


*33 foreign terror suspects held in Darra Adam Khel*

* *Arrested Uzbeks, Afghans and Tajiks had arrived illegally from Afghanistan*

KOHAT/PESHAWAR:_ Security Forces arrested 33 Tajik, Uzbek and Afghan terror suspects from Darra Adam Khel on Saturday. 

The suspects, who had arrived illegally from Afghanistan allegedly to carry out terrorist acts, were paraded before the media.

According to a private TV channel, most of the detainees were younger than 15. One said he was going to Karachi for religious education. Some said they had come to Pakistan through travel agents who charged them for providing employment in Pakistan.

Another youth said he was ready to do anything for money. The suspects denied having seen each other before despite having been arrested from the same bus.

The security forces have shifted them to an undisclosed location for questioning.

In the outskirts of Kohat, police arrested 28 suspects including three Afghan nationals as a search operation continued on Saturday.

Police also seized weapons from them. A case has been registered.

In Peshawar, unidentified men threw hand grenades at a Police checkpost in Yakatoak area late on Friday. No casualties were reported.

Police sources said the Rahseed Garhi checkpost was slightly damaged. A heavy contingent of police arrived at the scene after the attack and secured the area, they said_. online


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pakistanis uniting against Taliban*

June 01, 2009
Daily Times Monitor

*LAHORE: Twice in the past two months, activists have gathered on The Mall in Lahore holding placards declaring No to terrorism, after spreading the word through Facebook and text messages, The Sunday Times reports. *

*Outraged by a video showing the flogging of a young girl in Swat, they were shocked to see part of the country ceded to extremists. When warnings were sent to colleges in Lahore for girls to cover their heads and not to wear jeans, they began a letter-writing campaign to tell the government and the army chief not to give in to the Taliban. None of us ever got involved in politics before, but we feel the future of our country is at stake, one of them told the Times.* 

*Fighting back: After years of turning a collective blind eye to the Taliban, the paper concludes, Pakistanis seem determined to take on the extremists. Almost the entire nation, it notes, has rallied behind the military operation that has displaced more than two million people.* A series of bomb attacks last week seemed to strengthen their resolve. On Thursday, when Taliban commander Hakimullah Mehsud warned that residents should evacuate the cities of Lahore, Islamabad, Rawalpindi and Multan or face further attacks, everyone stayed put. Some kept children home from school, shops stayed closed and public places and hotels were largely deserted, but the mood was one of defiance. Its our war, said one of the countrys biggest textile manufacturers. Were the ones who have to live here. 

*Such moves represent a shift of attitude. Its a huge change, said Asma Jahangir. For a long time it felt like we were the only ones raising voices against these militants while the rest of country remained silent and we were labelled anti-Pakistan. I just hope its not too late. *

More intelligence: Efforts in the Punjab have focused on improving intelligence-gathering and ensuring police are better equipped and paid. Lahore is now the real prize for militants, said an intelligence official. The report notes that Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has proscribed all local militant organisations and kept their leaders under house arrest. Were doing everything we can to stop their activities, he said. But just as it did not come overnight, it will not go overnight. He said he was focusing on the youth, as almost all suicide bombers identified or arrested in Punjab have been aged between 14 and 22


----------



## Jihad

*ISLAMABAD: An explosion ripped through the Rescue 15 offices in Islamabad on Saturday evening, DawnNews reported.*

Police forces have cordoned off the area to allow rescue services to evacuate the injured to nearby hospitals. 

Twenty to twenty-five police vehicles surrounded the building and helped rush the hurt and wounded to safety. Official sources told DawnNews that the suicide bomber may have jumped over the boundary wall of the complex, and exploded his device in the compound immediately adjacent to the office, which may limit casualties.

Police confirmed that at least one policeman lost his life during the attack, but no further casualties can be confirmed.


Islamabad had been on a state of high alert, but the significant police presence and the presence of a newly constructed security wall outside the Rescue 15 Office could not halt the attack, which sources quoted by DawnNews claim may have been a suicide attack.

http://www.dawn.com/wps/wcm/connect...office-in-islamabad--official-sources--il--05
--------------------------------------------

*@#$&#37;, CURSE THESE PEOPLE IN HELL WHO COMMIT SUCH CRIMES.*


----------



## Enigma SIG

this is madness; why the **** are they targeting rescue 15 buildings?  
i hope all these fuckin terrorists die in their sleep


----------



## brahmastra

Two suspected bombs have exploded in different parts of Pakistan, security sources and local reports say.

One blast hit an Islamic religious school in the eastern city of Lahore, the scene of several recent attacks. 

The other blast was reported at a mosque near a military depot near in the north-western town of Nowshera. 

There was no immediate official word on casualties, although unconfirmed reports said several people had been injured in the blasts. 

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Two blasts rock Pakistani towns


----------



## wtf

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan&#039;s Premier NEWS Agency )

DAWN.COM | Provinces | Blast in Dera Ismail Khan, casualties feared

DERA ISMAIL KHAN, Jun 14 (APP): At least eight people killed in a car bomb blast in Dera Ismail Khan. The blast was occurred in a car parked outside the office of Markazi Anjuma-e-Tajeraan at Tijarat Ganj bazaar area, Private TV channel Geo reported.

Hundreds of people were present in the area, one of the main commercial hub of the city, when the bomb went off.

The blast was as powerful as it severely damaged the nearby shops and other buildings.

Dozens of people also injured in the blast who were being rushed to District Headquarter Hospital.

Police and personnel of other law enforcement agencies arrived at the blast site and cordoned off the area.


----------



## muse

Simple enough message - "Pay up, do as we tell you or else..."


----------



## muse

Islam you say?:

*
Taliban dupe 12-year-old into carrying bomb*

Daily Times Monitor

LAHORE: *For a Rs 50 bill, Ishaq Khan, a 12-year-old schoolboy was asked to carry a bag to a busy bazaar in Kohat. 

As he proceeded, the bag exploded, throwing him to the ground, shattering one of his feet and leaving shoppers dead and injured all around him. 

Under a new strategy, the Taliban have begun paying children to plant lethal bombs across Pakistan*, a report in The Sunday Times said.

Ishaq, *who hails from a family that barely survives on the money his father earns painting houses, worked at the Orakzai bus stop to earn a few rupees a day by helping people to load buses. Two weeks ago a man approached him and offered him the money to leave the blue plastic bag in a crowded area between several shops.

I was excited to get 50 rupees, Ishaq said. Thats more than I earn the whole week, he told the paper*.

Pocketing the money, he proceeded to place the bag, thinking of ways to spend the bounty


----------



## Ratus Ratus

1. link for muse post of "Taliban dupe 12-year-old into carrying bomb"
Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

2. same story but from The nation and also in many other online media:

*
Taliban dupe boy, 12, into planting bomb in Kohat: Sunday Times | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online
*

Submitted 2 days 9 hrs ago
On his face is an angelic smile, in his pocket a blood-stained 50-rupee note. Ishaq Khan, a 12-year-old schoolboy, was given the money  equivalent to just 40p  to carry a bag to a spot in a busy bazaar in Kohat, a town in the North West Frontier Province of Pakistan. As he walked away, the bag exploded, throwing him to the ground with a shattered foot and leaving shoppers dead and wounded all around him. In a macabre new tactic, Taliban militants have begun paying children to plant lethal bombs in Pakistani cities. Ishaq, who comes from a poor family that barely survives on the money his father earns from house-painting jobs, had been working at the Orakzai bus stop of the citys main Terah Bazaar, earning a few rupees a day by helping people to load lorries and buses. *Two weeks ago a man with a moustache but no beard approached him* and offered him the note to leave a blue plastic bag in a crowded area between several shops. I was excited to get 50 rupees, said Ishaq. Thats more than I earn the whole week. He picked up the bag and pocketed the money, enjoying the feel of it as he thought about whether he might spend it on a rare treat such as an ice-cold Coca-Cola, or take it home to his mother. The bag was of plastic sacking of the type used to carry sugar, and was not heavy. I put it down, turned back and had not walked 20 steps when there was a big blast and I was thrown, he said. I dont remember what happened then. When he woke up he was in Kohat hospital with the other victims of the blast. The 50-rupee note was still in his pocket, covered in blood. When he learnt that three people had been killed and 23 injured he was horrified. I never imagined it was a bomb, he said, his eyes filling with tears. I move bags for people all day. Doctors at the hospital say his left foot has multiple fractures and the heel is completely crushed. Yesterday he had the first in a number of operations needed it if he is to walk again. His back is peppered with shrapnel from the bomb but his family has no money for painkillers. The hospital has run short of blood supplies because of the bomb, so local medical students rallied round to donate some. The Kohat bombing was one of a succession of deadly attacks since the Pakistan military launched an offensive against the Taliban in the Swat Valley region. The Taliban has vowed to carry out bombings in Pakistani cities in retaliation. There have been at least 16 attacks since the operation started in late April and more than 100 people have been killed. Most of the attacks have been in Lahore and Peshawar. The latter citys only big hotel, the Pearl Continental, was blown up on Tuesday. Militants fired on the hotel guards, drove a lorry laden with half a ton of explosives up to the buildings and detonated it, killing 18 people, including two United Nations officials.


Now is there any significance in reporting that it was *man with a moustache but no beard* as pointed out in the above vs not mentioning anything to do with beard or moustache?

No conspiracy theory just a question of relevance..


----------



## RabzonKhan

*South Punjab may be next Swat: Malik*

June 27, 2009
Daily Times Monitor 

*LAHORE: The government is putting the provinces of Punjab and Sindh on alert amid growing concerns that the Taliban could spread south. 

Interior Minister Rehman Malik told the Financial Times  in an interview published on Friday  that his department had analysed 1,148 terrorist threats in the country over the last four months alone. 

Now, for example, we suspect something similar [to Swat] may arise in south Punjab. We are sharing the information with Punjab, he said. You know Lashkar-e-Jhangvi, Jaish-e-Muhammad  all those people basically hail from that area. What we suspect [is] perhaps all those terrorists who fled from Waziristan or Swat might take refuge in south Punjab. *

*Eight would-be suicide bombers were recently arrested, including two this week who were targeting parliament in Islamabad and the offices of a law-enforcement agency.* 

Malik said the military offensive in the Swat valley was in its final phase and had killed more than 3,500 Taliban. Gearing up for the next phase, the military, in the last two weeks, has stepped up its operations in Waziristan along the Afghan border. The minister conceded that major cities were under threat from terrorists, but said, The level of threats has been reduced, that is my assessment. 

Asked if there was danger of a backlash from Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) chief Baitullah Mehsud, the minister said, The backlash is already there, he is already  [carrying out] suicide bombings. I think his activities are continuing  [but] the suicide bombings have decreased, though the threats are there. The good thing is that real-time intelligence is being shared by all the intelligence agencies. The Ministry of Interior is analysing the information. 

Malik said Baitullah was now hiding, and the TTP chief had become ineffective. He said the security forces were already looking for Baitullah. Its  just a matter of time. We are looking for him. The moment he comes out he will be targeted. The minister, however, said that total elimination of groups such as the TTP and Al Qaeda would take some time. 

Malik also emphasised the need for the Afghan and Pakistani governments to develop a joint strategy to combat the common threat of the Taliban. 

He also cited concerns that too much weaponry was crossing the border from Afghanistan, and said the neighbouring country needed to take stronger action to monitor the movement of arms more closely. Every bullet, every Kalashnikov is coming across the border from Afghanistan he said, and called on the Afghan government to increase the number of checkposts on its side of the border. 

Malik also said China had agreed a multi-million dollar loan to Pakistan to help the country set up electronic scanners to check all road traffic entering its main cities.


----------



## inayatali

Anti-terrorism force 

In stating that the police are not trained to counter terror attacks and referring to the need for a new security force dedicated to fighting terrorism, PML-N chief Nawaz Sharif has made a valid point. The methods pursued by the extremists at work in Pakistan resemble a form of urban warfare where it is not easy to tell a terrorist from a civilian. All a militant has to do to pass for a non-combatant is to temporarily abandon his weapon. This allows terrorists to melt at will into the civilian population, making the countering of possible attacks doubly difficult.
While the military operation has certainly achieved some success, it is also certain that the army cannot maintain an indefinite presence in the affected areas  particularly with the military action being expanded to Fata. Once active military presence is withdrawn and displaced populations start returning, the task of ensuring law and order will, under the current circumstances, fall primarily to the police. But the police force in the conflict areas is already demoralised and suffers from issues endemic to the countrys civilian security apparatus such as the lack of training, funding and operational resources. 

There is, therefore, a need to constitute a new security force trained specifically to counter terrorism. In this regard, it is encouraging that the government has announced the intention of setting up such a force in Swat. Such a force would be of use wherever there is evidence of militant or terrorist cells. To achieve long-term success, however, the intelligence-gathering network feeding the anti-terrorism force will prove of pivotal importance. 

The ability to tell a terrorist from a non-combatant will depend on local knowledge and require an ear-to-the-ground approach. The conduits of information available to the police must therefore be utilised to the fullest, for the police already have a wide network of informants and local knowledge. And while the anti-terrorism force must work in conjunction with the police, the two bodies must also remain distinct from each other to avoid issues of jurisdictional and operational overlap. Moreover, the police force must urgently be bolstered with resources and trained staff.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Madressahs as a cover *

Dawn Editorial
Wednesday, 15 Jul, 2009 

*IT was not a suicide bomber who left 12 people, including seven children, dead in a village near Mian Channu on Monday; it was a huge quantity of ammunition stored in a seminary that blew up, spewing death and destruction. This is just a small indication of what some of those who run madressahs do behind what would appear to be an innocuous, even laudable, activity. The man who ran the seminary, Riaz Kamboh, was known to have militant links, had gone to Afghanistan for training and was arrested twice but then released. *Seemingly, the madressah he ran was teaching the Holy Quran to village boys and girls. However, the recovery of propaganda literature and suicide jackets from the debris makes it abundantly clear that he was using the madressah as a cover for organising a terrorist cell which brainwashed and trained young people to become terrorists and suicide bombers. 

*What happened at village 129/15-L in south Punjab is symptomatic of a larger phenomenon throughout the country, for many  though not all  madressahs have links with banned militant organisations and serve as recruiting grounds and as centres of indoctrination for both boys and girls. Let us not forget that Jamia Hafsa was an intrinsic part of the Lal Masjid empire run by the Aziz-Rashid duo, and it used girls for unlawful activities like raiding and occupying a government library and kidnapping a woman.* There are thousands of such madressahs and seminaries in Pakistan, and though all of them cannot be tarred with the same brush the security agencies must be able to separate the wheat from the chaff. *That Kambohs activities remained undetected constitutes a sad commentary on the efficiency of our security agencies whose performance leaves a lot to be desired. We do not know how many other Kambohs are using madressahs as cells for terrorist activity.*


----------



## Interceptor

*Airbase, FC officials house attacked with rockets*

August 08, 2009

PESHAWAR: Three rockets hit a military airbase and a Frontier Corps (FC) officials house on Friday but no casualties were reported, police said. Two rockets hit the Badaber airbase but no damage was reported. The area was cordoned off and sealed following the explosions. Separately, a rocket was fired at an FC officials house in Gulberg II, Saddar area. The structure was partially destroyed in the attack and a neighbouring house was also damaged. The officials brother, Malik Ashraf, told reporters that they had rented the property to a family from Hangu two days ago and had been living elsewhere themselves. Peshawar SSP (Operations) Abdul Ghafoor Afridi told reporters that the police were still trying to ascertain the places from where the attacks had been carried out. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Xeric

ONLINE - International News Network

*One killed, four injured in rocket explosions in Peshawar *
PESHAWAR: At least one person died and four others including police personnel were wounded as a result of six rockets fired from unknown place by unidentified armed men here in Peshawar on Monday night. 

Private TV Channel repot said that three rockets fired by unknown men landed in Canal road. As result, one person died and four other including police personnel injured in the incident. The injured were rushed to the Hospital. 

It is said that two rockets landed in Abdra area while one landed in Hayatabad area. However, no loss of life or property has been reported in these areas. 

Soon after the incident, police and law enforcing agencies have started their investigations.


----------



## muse

*Musharraf murder bid: Seven arrested from Karachi *


KARACHI (updated on: August 23, 2009, 21:48 PST): The Criminal Investigation Department (CID) police Sunday claimed to have arrested seven accused involved in murder attempt on former President Pervez Musharraf and former Prime Minister Shaukat Aziz, Aaj News reported.

Addressing a news conference here, DIG CID Sindh Saud Mirza said, on a tip-off, police conducted raids at different places and arrested *seven accused, who belonged to banned outfit Lashkar-e-Jhangvi. He further said huge cache of arms and ammunition besides suicide jackets were seized.

During initial interrogation, the accused have confessed of suicide attacks on Pervez Musharraf and Shaukat Aziz besides terrorist activities in Quetta and Chaman.

They revealed that they were also involved in heroin smuggling and 50 percent of the amount received through this smuggling were used to be sent to Taliban commander Abdul Samad in Quetta.

The accused also confessed to getting training in South Waziristan*.


----------



## Bill Longley

LOST IDENTITY: ????? ???? ??? ???? ?????&#1567;

&#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740; &#1570;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1601; &#1580;&#1606;&#1585;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1662;&#1705; &#1705;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578;&#1740; &#1662;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1729; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;

&#1606;&#1574;&#1740; &#1583;&#1729;&#1604;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1604; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1705;&#1588;&#1605;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1590;&#1729; &#1705;&#1588;&#1605;&#1740;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1587;&#1746;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1588;&#1588;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1580;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746;&#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1590;&#1575;&#1601;&#1729; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1583;&#1726;&#1605;&#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1586; &#1606;&#1729; &#1570;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1583;&#1746; &#1711;&#1740;( &#1604;&#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1580;&#1740; &#1588;&#1705;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1608; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1576;&#1705;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1585;&#1608;&#1548; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1681;&#1726; &#1705;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740; &#1578;&#1746; &#1588;&#1729;&#1578;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1608; &#1580;&#1726;&#1662;&#1726;&#1575

&#1583;&#1740;&#1662;&#1705; &#1705;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575; &#1740;&#1729; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1746; &#1570;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1608;&#1602;&#1578;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1604;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1657;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606; &#1570;&#1601; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705;&#1670;&#1608;&#1604; &#1705;&#1606;&#1657;&#1585;&#1608;&#1604; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1670;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1588;&#1740;&#1583;&#1711;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1583;&#1601;&#1575;&#1593;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1670;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1583; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1605;&#1604;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1705;&#1608; &#1585;&#1740;&#1672; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1657; &#1705;&#1585; &#1670;&#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1605;&#1602;&#1576;&#1608;&#1590;&#1729; &#1705;&#1588;&#1605;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1605;&#1574;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1588;&#1608;&#1662;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1585;&#1740;&#1662; &#1705;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1746; &#1670;&#1740;&#1606;&#1740; &#1662;&#1726;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1648;&#1740; &#1593;&#1605;&#1585;&#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1662;&#1585; &#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1587; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1606;&#1672;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1740;&#1586;&#1740; &#1570; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1578; &#1585;&#1729;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1608; &#1602;&#1740;&#1583; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1740;&#1575; &#1662;&#1726;&#1585;&#1606;&#1592;&#1585;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;

&#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1583;&#1605;&#1593;&#1575;&#1588;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1608;&#1670;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1672;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740;&#1587;&#1657;&#1705; &#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1588;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1608;&#1681;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;

&#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1580;&#1729;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1588;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705;&#1729; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604;&#1705; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1729;&#1608;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1581;&#1583; &#1587;&#1746; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1729;&#1657;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1705;&#1605;&#1604; &#1575;&#1591;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1604;&#1681; &#1587;&#1705;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1589;&#1608;&#1585;&#1578;&#1581;&#1575;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583;&#1729; &#1575;&#1657;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1605;&#1576;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1662;&#1585;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1578;&#1608; &#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1657;&#1605;&#1740; &#1729;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1588;&#1608; &#1662;&#1585; &#1657;&#1740;&#1606;&#1588;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1602;&#1589;&#1583; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1588;&#1585; &#1576;&#1585;&#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1578;&#1608; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1605;&#1705;&#1605;&#1604; &#1578;&#1608;&#1580;&#1729; &#1583;&#1740;&#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1585;&#1608;&#1705;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;

&#1588;&#1585;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1588;&#1740;&#1582; &#1548; &#1605;&#1589;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722;


&#1608;&#1586;&#1585;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1670;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1584;&#1705;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1580;&#1608; &#1711;&#1608;&#1740;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1748;&#1748;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1670;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1583;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578;&#1711;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; 

&#1608;&#1575;&#1662;&#1587;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1593;&#1592;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1582;&#1575;&#1589;&#1740; &#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1740;&#1583; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585; &#1606;&#1575; &#1662;&#1681;&#1575;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1605;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575; &#1587;&#1746; &#1608;&#1601;&#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1575; &#1604;&#1740;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;

&#1605;&#1605;&#1576;&#1574;&#1740; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1604;&#1740;&#1705; &#1605;&#1740;&#1604;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1711;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1726;&#1740;&#1604; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1578;&#1608; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1705;&#1605;&#1604; &#1579;&#1576;&#1608;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1574;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1578;&#1608; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1726;&#1575; &#1583;&#1726;&#1606;&#1583; &#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1740;&#1583; &#1705;&#1575; &#1606;&#1588;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1588;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1586; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1588;&#1588; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;

&#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1681;&#1740; &#1608;&#1580;&#1729; &#1608;&#1729; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1605;&#1578;&#1585;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1580;&#1608; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1604;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608; &#1574;&#1740; &#1662;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1578;&#1608; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1601; &#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1601;&#1594;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1588;&#1740;&#1575; &#1569; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1662;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1662;&#1670;&#1726;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1593;&#1585;&#1589;&#1746; &#1583;&#1726;&#1604;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1570;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1575;&#1578; &#1578;&#1608; &#1592;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1729;&#1608; &#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1576;&#1726;&#1575;&#1585;&#1578; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1591;&#1581; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1605;&#1606; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1578;&#1575;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1608; &#1578;&#1608; &#1608;&#1729; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1681;&#1575; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1605;&#1711;&#1585; &#1581;&#1583; &#1740;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1729; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1574;&#1740; &#1711;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1657;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1672;&#1585;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1576; &#1705;&#1740; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;&#1582;&#1608;&#1583; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1672;&#1585;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1583;&#1606;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1672;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1748;&#1748;
LOST IDENTITY: ????? ???? ??? ???? ?????&#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

*Two bombers arrested near Tarbela airbase*

ISLAMABAD: Intelligence agencies claim to have arrested two men for allegedly planning to attack the PAF airbase at Tarbela. According to a private TV channel, the two men were carrying suicide jackets, a handgun and three hand grenades. The men, identified as *Hafiz* Abdul Razzaq and Abdul Majid, were residents of Karak in the NWFP. The suspects told investigators that 21-year-old Abdul Majid was to carry out a suicide attack, while 28-year-old Abdul Razzaq would provide cover fire. They said they had travelled from Bannu to Tarbela Ghazi on a motorcycle, where they were stopped at the Jharyan checkpost. app


----------



## Patriot

muse said:


> *Two bombers arrested near Tarbela airbase*
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Intelligence agencies claim to have arrested two men for allegedly planning to attack the PAF airbase at Tarbela. According to a private TV channel, the two men were carrying suicide jackets, a handgun and three hand grenades. The men, identified as *Hafiz* Abdul Razzaq and Abdul Majid, were residents of Karak in the NWFP. The suspects told investigators that 21-year-old Abdul Majid was to carry out a suicide attack, while 28-year-old Abdul Razzaq would provide cover fire. They said they had travelled from Bannu to Tarbela Ghazi on a motorcycle, where they were stopped at the Jharyan checkpost. app


Good Work


----------



## Metallic

*Girls school attacked in troubled NW Pakistan*
*PAKISTAN - 22 SEPTEMBER 2009*

PESHAWAR, Pakistan  Suspected Islamist militants blew up a girls school close to the main city in northwestern Pakistan on Tuesday, police said. The school was empty at the time of the blast and no one was injured.

A timed explosive device is believed to have caused the explosion that badly damaged the school on the outskirts of Peshawar, police officer Hamdullah Khan said.

Al-Qaida and Taliban militants hold sway across much of northwest Pakistan near the border with Afghanistan and have often targeted girls schools in both countries because they believe that women should not be educated.

The military has launched large offensives across parts of the region in an attempt to rein the militants in, but they remain strong in much of the mountainous, lawless zone.

Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani said Tuesday that the global fight against terrorism requires not just a military solution but also gaining the trust of civilians in regions where insurgents operate.

"No war against terrorism can be won without the support of the people," Gilani told a crowd in the eastern city of Multan as part of Eid al-Fitr celebrations at the end of the holy Muslim month of Ramadan.

Winning over the hearts and minds of the civilian population was crucial in assisting the military offensive in the northwestern Swat Valley that ousted Taliban militants from power in July, Gilani noted.

The army launched the Swat offensive in April after local Taliban leaders, who had imposed their harsh interpretation of Islam on residents there, violated a peace deal with the government and expanded into Buner, a district within 60 miles (100 kilometers) of the capital, Islamabad.

Gilani also said Pakistan will not allow terrorists to plot attacks on its soil against other countries, including archrival India.

The comment came a day after the leader of a banned Pakistani Islamist group that India accuses of carrying out attacks on its financial capital late last year was placed under house arrest again.

Pakistani police prevented Hafiz Muhammad Saeed from leaving his home Monday. Saeed is a founder of Lashkar-e-Taiba, which New Delhi says masterminded the commando-style assault that killed 166 people in Mumbai last November.

Yahya Mujhaid, a spokesman for Saeed, condemned the arrest as illegal and unconstitutional.

Pakistan detained Saeed in December, but a Pakistani court freed him from house arrest in June saying there was not enough evidence to hold him.

The prime minister said Tuesday that more evidence tying Saeed to the Mumbai attacks was needed for a criminal case to proceed.

"The government has taken Hafiz Saeed in custody, but further action against him depends on proof available," Gilani later told reporters.

In the northwest, police acting on a tip recovered arms, ammunition and explosives Tuesday hidden near Kohat town  the scene of a suicide bombing Friday that killed more than 30 people, police chief Dilawar Bangash told The Associated Press.

*Girls read loudly while attending a class at a makeshift school tent in Mingora, located in Pakistan's Swat Valley, about 260 km (161 miles) by road northwest of Islamabad September 15, 2009.*



_Source: Associated Press _


----------



## ejaz007

*Foreigner among 3 killed in UN offices blast *
Updated at: 1320 PST, Monday, October 05, 2009 


ISLAMABAD: Two Pakistani women and a foreigner killed and five others injured in a blast at United Nations World Food Program(WFP) offices in Islamabad. 

The foreigner killed in the blast was identified as Golden whose nationality is yet to be identified whereas Pakistani women identified as Gul Mukhtar and Farzana Barkat. According to reports, at least 80 people working in WFP offices. They were shifted to safer place and area has been cordoned off.

DIG Operation Islamabad while talking to Geo News confirmed the killing of two women and said the blast apparently carried out through a planted bomb. Seven to eight kilograms of explosive could be used, he added.

Foreigner among 3 killed in UN offices blast


----------



## Hari

*India funding Taliban fighters, says Rehman Malik*

Islamabad, Oct 26 (PTI) Interior Minister Rehman Malik has once again claimed that India is fomenting unrest within Pakistan through steps such as funding Taliban fighters based along the border with Afghanistan.

Malik said he was "convinced" India is among "certain hostile agencies" that are backing the Taliban to create instability in Pakistan.

Asked during an interview to a TV news channel as to who was backing the Taliban, he said: "There are certain hostile elements against Pakistan and there are certain hostile agencies which do not want Pakistan to be (stabilised)." 

In response to a question on whether India is among the hostile agencies, Malik said, "Yes, of course, I am convinced. I have no doubt about it. I was very open. *I have given the full details*

Source


What details he is talking about?


----------



## ejaz007

*Iranian diplomat gunned down in Peshawar *
Updated at: 0930 PST, Thursday, November 12, 2009 


PESHAWAR: The unknown gunmen shot dead Director Public Relations of Iranian consulate in Peshawar.

Police sources said unknown attackers opened fire on Abul Hasan Jaffery, Director Public Relations near his residence in Gulberg wounded him seriously. He later succumbed to injuries. 


Iranian diplomat gunned down in Peshawar


----------



## Ahmad

Iranian consulate official was killed today in Peshawar of Pakistan by unknown gunmen.


----------



## TruthSeeker

*
Iran embassy man shot in Pakistan*

Abdul Hasan Jaffery died on the way to hospital

Gunmen have killed a Pakistani working at the Iranian consulate in the city of Peshawar, officials say.

Police that say Abul Hasan Jaffery, head of public affairs at the consulate, was leaving his home in Peshawar when he was attacked.

Before joining the Iranian consulate, Mr Jaffery was a well-known journalist.

Correspondents say that Iranian diplomats and nationals have been targeted in Pakistan since the 1990s amid Shia-Sunni sectarian tensions.

Relations between Iran and Sunni-majority Pakistan have been strained since Iran said Pakistan-based agents were involved in a recent suicide bombing in south-east Iran.

Forty-two people died in October's attack, which has been blamed on the Sunni resistance group, Jundullah. Islamabad has dismissed claims that the leader of Jundullah was in Pakistan.

Attackers escaped

"Two men on foot intercepted Mr Jaffery as he was leaving for office," head of the local police station Abdul Rehman told the BBC.

"An automatic pistol was used and the attackers were able to escape afterwards."

He said Mr Jaffery died as he was being taken to the nearest hospital.

Mr Jaffery had served with the provincial government as press officer and worked for two chief ministers.

He resigned from his government position a few years ago to join the Iranian mission as the head of public affairs. 

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Iran embassy man shot in Pakistan


----------



## ejaz007

*Islamabad suicide attacks master mind arrested *
Updated at: 1325 PST, Friday, November 20, 2009 


ISLAMABAD: The master mind of suicide attacks on World Food Program and Rescue 15 offices has been arrested.

In a media briefing, Federal Police IG said Jamsheed alias Tahir has belonged to Mulla Rahim group and Ghazi force of Orakzai Agency and also fought in Swat. A suicide jacked recovered from Jamsheed was also presented in the briefing. 

IG said Jamsheed used Muhammad alias Ilyas and Haroon as suicide bombers to attack World Food Program and Rescue 15 offices. Police have also got key clues about the elements involved in firing incidents on military officials in Islamabad, he added.

Islamabad suicide attacks master mind arrested


----------



## Metallic

*Three, including DSP, killed in Quetta shooting *
*PAKISTAN - 19 DECEMBER 2009*

*QUETTA:* Three officials from the Balochistan Constabulary were killed and two others injured in a firing incident in Quetta on Saturday. The incident is said to be yet another target killing in the city. 
According to the police, DSP Habibullah Qaisrani and five other personnel of the Balochistan Constabulary were heading to their office in an official vehicle earlier Saturday when they were targeted by unknown armed men with automatic weapons. 

The attack took place a few yards away from the DSP&#8217;s residence on Sheikh Umar road in Hudda area of the city. 

Three officials, including the DSP, died on the spot, while two others were wounded. A large number of police, Balochistan Constabulary and FC personnel rushed to the site immediately after receiving the information. The bodies were then shifted to civil hospital. 

Meanwhile, Balochistan's chief minister Nawab Aslam Raisani has condemned the incident, directing law enforcement agencies to arrest the culprits immediately. Raisani has also ordered an inquiry into the incident. 

*The attack took place a few yards away from the DSP&#8217;s residence on Sheikh Umar road in Hudda area of the city. *




_Source: DAWN Media Group_


----------



## kidwaibhai

This is an act of the BLA. Why do the authorities catch these people who kill and bomb innocent all the time. I think the government should quickly give provincial autonomy to the provinces. This will take away their excuse that they are fighting for the rights of the baloch people. then the government agencies should go after them.


----------



## Metallic

*Private school blown up in Peshawar *
*PAKISTAN - 20 DECEMBER 2009*

PESHAWAR: Unidentified men blew up a private school in Dak Kalay area of Mathra, on the outskirts of Peshawar on Sunday. 

According to police, the main gate and boundary wall of the school were completely destroyed, while the building of the school was partially damaged. 

Police said some unidentified men planted a time-device inside the Mohsin Public School and detonated it.

The school's watchman left the building at the midnight and no one was present inside when the explosion occurred. No casualty has been reported.

*Policemen survey near the rubble of a school, hours after it was destroyed in the early morning, in the outskirts of Peshawar December 20, 2009*



_Source: DAWN Media Group_


----------



## Hari

*Major Militant Attacks in Pakistan Since October *



> A look at major attacks in Pakistan since the start of October:
> 
> -- Dec. 24: Suicide bomber kills four near government buildings in the main northwest city of Peshawar.
> 
> -- Dec. 22: Suicide bomber kills three at the Peshawar Press Club.
> 
> -- Dec. 15: Suicide car bomber kills 33 near a lawmaker's home in the Punjab province town of Dera Ghazi Khan.
> 
> -- Dec. 7: Two bombs kill 34 at a market in eastern city of Lahore, while a suicide bomber kills 10 people outside a Peshawar court.
> 
> -- Dec. 4: Gunmen and a suicide bomber attack a mosque in a military installation in Rawalpindi, killing 35.
> 
> -- Dec. 2: Suicide bomber kills 2 outside Pakistani navy headquarters in Islamabad.
> 
> -- Nov. 19: Suicide bomber kills 19 outside judicial complex in Peshawar.
> 
> -- Nov. 16: Suicide truck bomber attacks a police station in northwest, killing six.
> 
> -- Nov. 14: Suicide car bomber attacks a police checkpoint in northwest, killing 11.
> 
> -- Nov. 13: Suicide car bomber strikes regional headquarters of the main spy agency in Peshawar, killing 10.
> 
> -- Nov. 12: Gunmen kill a Pakistani working at the Iranian Consulate in Peshawar.
> 
> -- Nov. 10: Suicide car bomber attacks crowded market in northwest, killing 26.
> 
> -- Nov. 8: Suicide bomber hits crowded market in northwest, killing 12.
> 
> -- Nov. 2: Suicide bomber kills 35 outside bank near Pakistan's military headquarters in Rawalpindi.
> 
> -- Oct. 28: Car bomb explodes in a crowded market in Peshawar, killing at least 112.
> 
> -- Oct. 23: Suicide bomber kills seven close to a major air force complex in northwest.
> 
> -- Oct. 22: Militants shoot and kill a senior army officer and a soldier in Islamabad.
> 
> -- Oct. 20: Two suicide bombers attack the International Islamic University in Islamabad, killing six.
> 
> -- Oct. 16: Three suicide attackers hit a police station in Peshawar, killing 13.
> 
> -- Oct. 15: Teams of gunmen attack three security facilities in the eastern city of Lahore, leaving 28 dead.
> 
> -- Oct. 12: Suicide car bomb explodes near a market in the northwestern Shangla district, killing 41.
> 
> -- Oct. 10: Raid on the army headquarters in Rawalpindi leads to a 22-hour standoff that leaves nine militants and 14 others dead.
> 
> -- Oct. 9: Suicide car bomb in busy market area in Peshawar kills 53.
> 
> -- Oct. 5: Bomber dressed as a security official kills five staff members at the U.N. food agency's headquarters in Islamabad.


----------



## Metallic

*Militants attack school in Khyber *
*PAKISTAN - 3 MARCH 2010*

PESHAWAR: Taliban militants blew up a boys' school and assailants threw grenades into a music event, killing a student, in separate incidents in north and southwest Pakistan, officials said Wednesday.

The boys' school attack took place overnight in the Spin Qabar area of Khyber, a lawless district that straddles the main supply line for Nato troops fighting the Taliban in Afghanistan.

All four rooms of the government boys' primary school were completely destroyed. Taliban are responsible, Khyber's top administrative official Shafirillah Khan told AFP, adding that no one was hurt as the school was closed for the night.

Militants opposed to co-education and advocating sharia law have destroyed hundreds of schools, mostly for girls, in northwest Pakistan in recent years  including 16 last month.

In the southwestern province of Balochistan, unknown attackers hurled three grenades into a cultural show at an engineering university in Khuzdar district, some 300 kilometres south of the provincial capital Quetta.

One student was killed and 13 wounded, district police chief Nazir Ahmad Kurd told AFP.

This was an attack on a cultural show while students were enjoying music, he said.

Pakistan has seen a growth in religious conservatism in parts of the northwest and Balochistan, which borders Afghanistan and Iran, with militants opposing music and films and instead advocating Islamic education.

No one claimed responsibility for either incident.


_Source: DAWN Media Group_


----------



## agniv

Shias targeted in Pakistan blast
Thirty civilians were injured in the blast [AFP]

At least twelve people have been killed in northwest Pakistan as a suicide bomber attacked a convoy of Shia Muslims guarded by security forces, police have said.

The victims were passing through a petrol station in the town of Hangu on Friday when the lone attacker on foot set off the bomb, Akram Ullah, a police official, said.

Thirty civilians were injured in the blast. No casualties were reported among the security forces escorting the buses.

"Our convoy was hit by a big explosion," Javed Hussain, who was in the bus convoy travelling to the city of Peshawar, said.

"It's all chaos here. I myself have seen four dead, two of them are children. I have seen four wounded women."

Tensions between Pakistan's majority Sunni Muslims and Shias have made the road unsafe for minorities travelling to the nearby Kurram tribal region.

Police recently had declared it safe, but Shias are provided security to travel through it.

More than 4,000 people have died in sectarian violence between the country's Sunni majority and Shia minority since the late 1980s.


----------



## Justin Joseph

*Backgrounder: Violence claims over 500 lives in Pakistan in 2010*

14:08, April 18, 2010

*Roughly more than 500 people have been killed and more than 1,300 others injured so far this year in terror attacks in Pakistan.*

*Observers believe that actual number of causalities is much higher than what has been reported. The incidents of blasts and terrorism are given below in chronological order, however, certain incidents of target killing are ignored.*

Jan. 1: At least 105 people were killed and dozens of others injured when a suicide bomber blew up his vehicle in a crowd watching a volleyball game in the southern district of Lakki Marwat in northwestern part of Pakistan, North West Frontier Province (NWFP).

Jan. 3: In the north-western Pakistani town of Hangu, a former NWFP provincial minister Ghani-ur Rehman and two other people were killed in a roadside bomb attack.

Jan. 8: In Pakistan's southern city of Karachi unknown gunmen went on the rampage killing at least 7 people within the area.

Jan. 20: Four persons including Aurangzeb Khan, a politician and member of the provincial ruling Awami National Party, were seriously injured in a bomb blast in Peshawar, the capital of NWFP.

Jan. 23: A suicide bomber killed children among five people outside a police station in Gomal, Tank District, lying near Pakistan's tribal areas.

Jan. 30: A suspected suicide bomber killed at least 16 people and wounded 20 others, when he attacked a checkpoint in the northwestern Pakistani town of Khar, headquarters of Bajaur tribal region.

Feb. 3: At least 10 people were killed, including three United States soldiers, when a bomb blast hit a convoy near a school in the northwest region of Pakistan. Three schoolgirls were also among the dead and it is believed that this blast injured up to another 70 people within the area.

Feb. 5: At least 13 were killed and 50 injured in a blast in a mini bus near Nursery Road in Karachi. After two hours the second planted bomb blasted at motorcycle stand emergency gate of government Jinnah hospital killing 10 and injuring dozens others including rescuers.

Feb. 9: A senior Pakistani politician was attacked by militants in Pakistan's garrison city of Rawalpindi in the Punjab province. The politician, Sheikh Rashid Ahmed, survived this attack however 3 of his security guards were killed.

Feb. 11: Two bomb explosions in Bannu district in NWFP, near a police compound left at least 12 people killed and another 20 injured.

Feb. 18: A bomb attack in crowded a market resulted in the deaths of at least 15 people and wounded more than 100 others in Pakistan's Tirah valley of the Kyber tribal region.

Feb. 22: Two Pakistani soldiers among 5 people were killed and many others injured in a bomb attack in Mingora, the main city in the Swat region of northwest Pakistan.

Feb. 27: Three police officers were killed and 13 other people wounded when a suicide bomber targeted a police station in the Karak area of NWFP. The blast also damaged a nearby mosque, as well as part of the police station.

March 5: 12 people were killed and another 25 were injured in the Hangu district of north-west Pakistan when a suicide bomber targeted a convoy of vehicles traveling from the Hangu district to the Kurram region.

March 8: A suicide bomb attack killed at least 13 people in Pakistan's eastern city of Lahore, provincial capital of Punjab, and wounded more than 60 others. The bomber reportedly rammed his explosive-laden vehicle into a building that housed an anti- terrorist wing of the federal investigative agency.

March 10: Unidentified gunmen attacked the office of a Western aid agency, in the Mansehra district of Pakistan's NWFP. Six persons were killed in this assault.

March 12: Two suicide bomb attacks in Lahore resulted in the deaths of at least 45 people and wounded 100 others. Both of these bomb attacks reportedly targeted military vehicles as they were passing through a crowded area.

March 13: A suicide blast near the city of Mingora, Swat Valley, left 10 people killed and 37 others injured.

March 21: Two policemen among three people were killed and 14 otehrs were wounded after a bicycle bomb exploded in Quetta, the capital of Balochistan province in southwestern Pakistan.

April 5: At least 49 people were killed and more than 50 others were wounded after a suicide bomber attacked a political party rally in the Lower Dir district, bordering tribal areas in Pakistan.Minutes after the blast unknown militants attacked the U. S. consulate in the city of Peshawar. It has been reported that at least seven people were killed in the attack in Peshawar.

April 16: At least 10 people were killed and another 35 others were injured after a suicide bomb attack took place at a hospital, in the Pakistani city of Quetta. A TV camerman, as well as teo police officers were among the dead in the attack.

April 17: At least 41 people were killed and more than 50 others injured after two suicide bombers attacked an Internally Displaced Persons's camp in northwest Pakistan's Kohat city.

Source: Xinhua


Backgrounder: Violence claims over 500 lives in Pakistan in 2010 - People's Daily Online



*Why chinese are saying "Observers believe that actual number of causalities is much higher than what has been reported."*


*Is it true??*


----------



## GUNNER

*Suicide Bombing Attempt Foiled* 

*LAKI MARWAT, Oct 18 (APP):* Averting a major terror attempt, the police personnel on Monday morning destroyed an explosive-laden vehicle killing the suicide bomber here in Jabukhel area. 

According to police sources, police on a tip off beckoned an explosive packed vehicle to stop at a check point in Jabukhel area; however, the driver did not stop and tried to flee which prompted the police to open fire on the vehicle. 

As a result of firing the suicide bomber was killed whereas explosives on vehicle went off with a loud bang destroying completely destroying the vehicle.


----------



## karan.1970

^ Good job..


----------



## unicorn

*&#8216;Warn against terrorism thru effective strategy&#8217;*


Quetta&#8212;Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General, Javed Zia said that Pak Army has performed its duties well by confronting threats and took tangible steps to improve performance of Law Enforcement Agencies.

Addressing to concluding ceremony of Police Anti Terrorists training as Chief guest here on Wednesday, Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General, Javed Zia said that the purpose of the training course is to increase strength of Law Enforcement Agencies so that war against terrorism could continue through effective strategy. 

The training course started from 27th September and 102 jawans from Balochistan Constabulary, Balochistan Police and Anti Terrorists Force participated in the course. During the course the jawans were given physical training and use of different kind of weapons were taught. He appreciated the performance of police Jawans.

The jawans of Balochistan police belonging to Quetta, Sibbi, Loralai, Gwadar Noshky and Zhob range participated in second training course. On the end of the ceremony Javed Zia distributed prizes among those jawans showed good performance during the training course.


----------



## Veeru

*'Militants blow up gas pipeline in SW Pakistan'*

QUETTA, Pakistan  Tribal rebels blew up a gas pipeline in Pakistan's insurgency-hit southwestern province of Baluchistan early Thursday, cutting supplies to several areas in cold weather, officials said.

The pre-dawn blast damaged the main pipe bringing gas from Jafarabad district to the provincial capital Quetta and five other districts, Sui Southern Gas Company spokesman Inayatullah Ismail told AFP.

"The gas supply to thousands of consumers has been suspended," he said, adding that it could take two days to repair the pipeline.

Local police and security officials confirmed the attack, claimed by the Baluch Republican Army, a nationalist group.

Impoverished Baluchistan, which borders Iran and Afghanistan, has been wracked by an insurgency waged by ethnic Baluch tribes seeking more political rights and a greater share of profits from the region's natural resources.

"We carried out the attack," Sarbaz Baluch, a spokesman for the rebel group told local media.

*"It is in retaliation for extrajudicial killings on our youth by the intelligence agencies," he said.*

Hundreds of people have died in violence ripping through the province since the insurgency flared in late 2004.

*The region has also been hit by attacks blamed on Taliban militants, although sabotage of gas pipelines are a trademark of nationalist rebels.*

AFP: &#39;Militants blow up gas pipeline in SW Pakistan&#39;


----------



## Veeru

*Bomb attack kills police officer in Pakistan*

*(CNN) -- A bomb set off by remote control killed one police officer and injured five others in northwest Pakistan, police said.*

The bomb targeted a police van patrolling a village in Bannu, a district in the province of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, said Muhammad Iftikhar, a police official.
*
The blast comes a day after a suicide car bomb rammed into a police station in Bannu, killing 18 people.*

The district of Bannu is located next to North Waziristan, widely believed to be a stronghold of the Pakistani Taliban and Al Qaeda linked militants fueling the insurgency across the border in Afghanistan.

Over the past two years North Waziristan has been the site of scores of U.S. drone missile strikes targeting suspected militants. 

Bomb attack kills police officer in Pakistan - CNN.com


----------



## ajay

Police targeted in Pakistan blasts - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English


Four officers dead in two attacks in northwestern Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa region, a day after deaths of 17 people in bombing.


----------



## farhan_9909

dialogues are the only thing which can create peace in pakistan

peace talk between GOP and TTP


----------



## ajay

This is why IPI remains a big risk


----------



## ksgokul

ajay said:


> This is why IPI remains a big risk



I think now they are laying some pipeline from Turkmenistan through Afghanistan and Pakistan. I don't know whether that project would ever become functional.


----------



## ajay

ksgokul said:


> I think now they are laying some pipeline from Turkmenistan through Afghanistan and Pakistan. I don't know whether that project would ever become functional.





TAPI has funding already from ADB so the pipeline can be insured unlike IPI


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Taliban kills policewoman, five of her family members in Pakistan
*
After blowing up a number of girl schools, Taliban militants today turned their fury on policewomen, killing a head constable and five of her family members, including three children, in an attack on her home in northwest Pakistan.

Using heavy weaponry like rockets and assault rifles, about 12 Taliban militants stormed the home of head constable Shamshad Begum in the restive Hangu district of Khyber-Pakthunkhwa province, officials said.

They first bombed her home by a rocket and then launched a frontal assault, firing indiscriminately, killing Shamshad Begum, her two sons and a daughter, and two sisters-in-law.

Shamshad Begum's two other sons and another daughter were injured in the attack.

She had received several death threats from the Taliban, who are opposed to girls' education and working women.

She recently received a letter from the militants asking her to quit her job.

Hangu district borders the lawless Kurram tribal region, where hundreds of people have died in sectarian clashes over the past three years.

Taliban kill policewoman, five of her family members in Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Sad if true... But why only Indian media reporting it... Pakistani source would be appreciated.


----------



## SpArK

Militants kill female police officer, her relatives in Pakistan - CNN.com

AFP: &#39;Six killed&#39; in attack on Pakistan woman constable

Female police officer shot dead in Pakistan | Top AP Stories | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Patriot

mjnaushad said:


> Sad if true... But why only Indian media reporting it... Pakistani source would be appreciated.


It's all over Pakistani Media.Please at least bother checking out news websites before making a typical response.Anyway Re Topic: Pakistan is a lost cause IMHO.It's a bomb waiting to explode and it may explode soon.When majority supports terrorism then you gotta face the consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

TTP terrorists can do anything kill anyone .


----------



## mjnaushad

Six killed in attack on Hangu woman constable: Police &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Last Hope

Sad.
When will these paid terrorists in the cover of religion stop their activities?
After the Pak Army and ISI start doing it with their family?


----------



## StingRoy

Sad to see such news when women and children are targeted.... Barbaric is the only word that comes to my mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

very devastating indeed, RIP to the diseased


----------



## humanfirst

Well in the eyes of taliban the martyred women is a part of supposed munafiq pak forces and deserve to be killed..but how could these ba*tards shoot and kill little children in her house?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parashuram1

Absolutely incensing! Is this the manliness these cowards have? To shoot and kill women and children? Women are the core of any society as through them, society develops. They give birth to children, teach them as mothers, guide them as mentors and prepare them to serve the country. 

To me, attacking a woman and her small children is the most cowardly act for any human being, especially if its a male. I do not prescribe violence but this is a symbolic gesture of what is coming for Pakistan as a nation; an attack on women that too repeatedly means Taliban have attacked the Pakistani society as a whole.

May the deceased find eternal peace. This is terrible.


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

I hope Pakistanis read this before making fun of India terrorists and people dying in India.

Same applies to Indian, though it happens more with the latter.

Pakistan should start talking to the Talibans, you cant kill them on a battlefield, it will take so much more.

RIP


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

INALILAHE WA INA ILEHEY RAJEOON......GOD BLESS THEM ND GIVE PATIENCE TO FNDS ND FAMILY AMEEN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## P.kid

RIP to the dead. I do wonder to when will somebody find a cure to this cancerous disease called 'terrorism'?


----------



## warrior_pk

P.kid said:


> RIP to the dead. I do wonder to when will somebody find a cure to this cancerous disease called 'terrorism'?



When we will start understanding the great game being played in the name of terrorism and the real players behind it.The projection of this so called WOT through different communication and propaganda sources is far from reality.There is so much going on behind the curtain that eludes the naked eye and in the end common innocent prople suffer.Human blood and specially Pakistani blood has become the most cheapest thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

warrior_pk said:


> When we will start understanding the great game being played in the name of terrorism and the real players behind it.The projection of this so called WOT through different communication and propaganda sources is far from reality.There is so much going on behind the curtain that eludes the naked eye and in the end common innocent prople suffer.Human blood and specially Pakistani blood has become the most cheapest thing.



Here comes another stupid theory. You cannot blame everything on Americans!

on topic, I don't know how these animals (ttp) could ever justify such killings. Just horrible!


----------



## Chogy

NO MERCY TO TERRORIST SCUM!

IMO, if a government (any government) cannot provide security against attacks like this, it is the government's responsibility to make arms and training available to local militia. 97&#37; of a typical village just wants to live in peace. The other 3% form terrorist gangs and prey on those who aren't "like them" and use terror to cow them into submission.


----------



## Huda

INALILAHE WA INA ILEHEY RAJEOON


----------



## DV RULES

We condemned brutal killing of officer with family, officer who was on duty to put peace in area, I hope that law enforcement organizations will take action against these extremists.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Chogy said:


> NO MERCY TO TERRORIST SCUM!
> 
> IMO, if a government (any government) cannot provide security against attacks like this, it is the government's responsibility to make arms and training available to local militia. 97% of a typical village just wants to live in peace. The other 3% form terrorist gangs and prey on those who aren't "like them" and use terror to cow them into submission.



this is why I dont mind drone stikes.. actually thats why I think Americans should give access to their drones even for temporary bases to speed up the cull of these terrorist animals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Fagots, i said it before and will say it again. Muslims should awake and stop saying this is a "scheme to defame islam", remove those moral blindfolds and accept that these are "Muslims, Killing Muslims", only in truth will we find our salvation.

Personally i have grown tired of Mullah's, these "Muslims" who preach hatred and take innocent lives in the name of god... God? Which god would that be?

Muslims = What a farce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## satishkumarcsc

RescueRanger said:


> Fagots, i said it before and will say it again. Muslims should awake and stop saying this is a "scheme to defame islam", remove those moral blindfolds and accept that these are "Muslims, Killing Muslims", only in truth will we find our salvation.
> 
> Personally i have grown tired of Mullah's, these "Muslims" who preach hatred and take innocent lives in the name of god... God? Which god would that be?
> 
> Muslims = What a farce.



Muslims killing Muslims?...I dont agree with you when you call these barbarians Muslims...God made man, Man made religion. These guys arent humans...hell they are not even animals...it would be an insult to even the filthiest creature on earth to use their name to call these guys. These guys must be gutted and skinned alive in my opinion!


----------



## RescueRanger

satishkumarcsc said:


> Muslims killing Muslims?...I dont agree with you when you call these barbarians Muslims...God made man, Man made religion. These guys arent humans...hell they are not even animals...it would be an insult to even the filthiest creature on earth to use their name to call these guys. These guys must be gutted and skinned alive in my opinion!





> I dont agree with you when you call these barbarians Muslims


No, that is the escapism i want people to get away from that, yes these dogs are indeed muslim, lets not fool ourselves. 



> God made man, Man made religion.


God made man and man by nature is flawed "sacred fruit".

At least we agree on this, these dogs are a threat to humanity and should be hunted down and destroyed.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

they call themselves Muslim; but when you get your revenues from ransom, drugs and extortion (plus robbery and petty theft); when you kill in the name of religion (especially a helpless woman who was just doing her job) then you dont HAVE a religion

every single terrorist attack and targetted killing like this involves brainwashed locusts who think they will go to heaven for their deeds

i have no information on heaven, or what happens when you meet your Creator --but I am fairly confident that such actions receive no award of any kind



RIP to the policewoman. A great loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CENTCOM

Does not the long list of Taliban crimes continue? Have not innocent lives been victimized by the Taliban once again? When will we see an end to this menace called Taliban? Do they not continue to wreak havoc upon the great nation of Pakistan? Attacks have been orchestrated on schools, shopping Centers, mosques, government buildings, and Afghan officials are routinely targeted for killing. Have we become so immune to their killings that now we accept the acts of TTP terrorists? Should we continue giving birth to new conspiracy theories and shy away from the reality of Taliban not holding any punches while trying to achieve their evil agenda? Reality clearly suggests that they will continue to stoop to a level far below human imagination and it is anyone&#8217;s guess what their next criminal course of action will be! The Taliban continue to instill fear in people&#8217;s hearts in order to destabilize Pakistan. This is not the first time children have fallen prey to their brutality and we have already seen Taliban burn schools and prevent females from receiving education. How can we continue to point fingers in different directions, while these monsters are ferociously leading the nation towards destruction? The inhumane nature of these crimes reflects the fact that the utmost attention required by the government of Pakistan to counter homegrown insurgency for the sake of its citizens. The freedom with which these terrorists continue to operate from within Pakistan proves the government of Pakistan must be proactive in eliminating this threat once in for all.

LCDR Speaks,

DET, United States Central Command

U.S. Central Command


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Parashuram1 said:


> Absolutely incensing! Is this the manliness these cowards have? To shoot and kill women and children? Women are the core of any society as through them, society develops. They give birth to children, teach them as mothers, guide them as mentors and prepare them to serve the country.
> 
> To me, attacking a woman and her small children is the most cowardly act for any human being, especially if its a male. I do not prescribe violence but this is a symbolic gesture of what is coming for Pakistan as a nation; an attack on women that too repeatedly means Taliban have attacked the Pakistani society as a whole.
> 
> May the deceased find eternal peace. This is terrible.



What if the woman in question is a policewoman and might have been involved in arresting some fringe members of their gang. If you think servicewomen on missions won't be shot at then you'd better not recruit them in the first place.

Why kill family, including children? Scare tactics and a message to people in the security apparatus I would hazard.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

satishkumarcsc said:


> ... These guys arent humans...hell they are not even animals...


So, plants then



> These guys must be gutted and skinned alive in my opinion!


So you're ready to go some steps beyond what they did, which might have simply been a bullet to the head, and want me to believe you're less inhumane then them. Strange world this.


----------



## ZhengHe

western source?

oh and taliban, al queda, bin laden, etc terrorist are all arms of the CIA.


----------



## Jigs

I hope this is a wake up call for those trying to still figure out the real enemy. It is plain and simple religious extremism. It must be shut down at all costs or it will be too late. This should take priority over everything else.

RIP


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

ZhengHe said:


> western source?
> 
> oh and taliban, al queda, bin laden, etc terrorist are all arms of the CIA.



and in my eyes


----------



## RabzonKhan

*13 killed in Kurram attack on minibus*

Daily Times
March 26, 2011

*HANGU: Thirteen passengers were killed and eight wounded when unidentified gunmen, who also abducted 16 others, opened fire at two Parachinar-bound passenger coaches in Bagan area of Lower Kurram Agency on Friday.* In a similar incident, five government officials, including an irrigation contractor, were kidnapped from Maidani Dam area of the agency. 

According to sources, some armed men attacked two passenger coaches coming from Peshawar with heavy shelling in Bagan area, killing 13 and wounding eight people on-board. 

Leaving the injured, the attackers drove away 16 passengers in the coach they were travelling in to an unidentified location, said the sources, adding that the other vehicle had caught fire due to the firing. The injured were ferried to hospitals in Ali Zai and Sadda areas.

*According to a security official, the victims were all Shias.*

Local sources claimed that as many as 45 passengers travelling in three passenger coaches were whisked away on Friday. Government sources, however, did not confirm this information. 

Shias were heading in a three-vehicle caravan when the attackers, who came in two vehicles, opened fire and fled, leaving a number of people dead and injured, a local administration official, Fazal Hussain, told a foreign news agency. He said that a woman and a child were among the killed.

Khalid Umarzai, another senior administrative official, confirmed the incident and said the attackers also kidnapped over 20 Shias travelling in three coaches before fleeing.

The coaches were mostly carrying people from the Toori tribe, one of the main Shia tribes said Javid Khan, a local administration official.

The vehicles were attacked as they were traveling on the main road that runs through Kurram that connects the main town in the region, Parachinar, with Peshawar, said Khan.

Sectarian violence had kept the road closed until the peace deal was struck in February.

Entrenched terrorists oppose jobs and education for women in the deeply conservative tribal region of Kurram, which has for five years been a flashpoint for violence between Shia and Sunni communities. 

More than 4,000 people have died in outbreaks of sectarian violence between the groups since the late 1980s. Tribesmen in Kurram have reported that the Haqqani network  a fiercely independent branch of the Afghan Taliban and a major enemy of the US and NATO forces  had helped cut the deal with the Shias so it could use Kurram as a staging ground for fighting in Afghanistan.

Meanwhile, in a similar incident, five government employees, including an irrigation contractor, were kidnapped from Maidani Dam area by unidentified abductors. staff report/agencies


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Two girls schools blown up in Khyber Agency*

Daily Times
March 26, 2011

*LANDIKOTAL: Two government primary schools for girls were destroyed on Thursday in Sultan Khel area in Khyber Agency. Unidentified men had placed explosives inside the buildings of the two schools, Hukam Khan Kallay and Awal Said Kallay, in Sultan Khel area of tehsil Landikotal.* As a result both building were completely destroyed. However, the nearby houses were saved from the explosions that shook the whole area. More than 800 girls of the area were studying in the schools, who were devastated when they found out about the attack. Locals gathered on the sites and strongly condemned the blasts. They were of the view that the attackers were against girls&#8217; education and wanted them to be deprived of this basic right. They also said that it was the basic duty of the security forces and the government to protect public property, including government schools, which are often neglected. The administration of both schools arrested the watchmen, identified as Nazar Sher and Inam Shah. So far 43 government schools have been blown up in the Khyber Agency. sudhir ahmad afridi


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Lower Dir | Struck hard*






Officials visit the site of an explosion on Friday. Two tribal police officers were killed and two others injured when their patrol vehicle was hit by a roadside bomb attack. ap


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Suicide attack in Darra Adam Khel kills 2*

April 01 2011

A suicide blast in the Darra Adam Khel area of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa killed two people on Friday.

According to Express 24/7 correspondent Iftikhar Firdous, the suicide bomber was in a closed room on the first floor of Khalid market when he blew himself up killing one other person.

Security officials say that the target was possibly a mosque situated close to the market.

Most of the shops had been shut for Friday prayers.

Rescue teams from Peshawar have been deployed while security forces have reached the site.

In November 2010, a suicide attack on a mosque in the area had killed more than 90 people.

*The region is known for providing help to the government in combating militants.*


----------



## Pak_Sher

Afghnaistan is training terrorists and it is the center of all terrorism since 1990.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Taliban twin bombers kill 42 at Pakistani shrine*

(AP)  5 hours ago

*MULTAN, Pakistan (AP)  A pair of Taliban suicide bombers struck one of Pakistan's most important Sufi Muslim shrines on Sunday, killing 42 people and wounding 100 who were celebrating the anniversary of its founder's death with music, meditation and other practices abhorred by Islamist militant groups.*

*Another bomber was wounded when his explosive vest partially detonated. He was arrested along with a fourth militant who was seized before attacking, police official Ahmad Mubarak said.*

The attack on the Sakhi Sarwar shrine ended a months-long respite in a relentless militant campaign against the shrines founded by ancient adherents of Sufism, a mystical branch of Islam that sees dancing, chanting and visiting holy sites as expressions of devotion to God. Taliban spokesman Ahsanullah Ahsan called The Associated Press to claim responsibility for the assault.

"It was a huge blast. People were running in panic," said Fida Bakhsh, 42, a vendor outside the shrine. "It was horrible. We were running over bodies and blood."

*Nineteen men, 14 women and nine children were killed,* emergency coordinator Natiq Hayat said. Twenty of the wounded were in critical condition, he said.

From one-room tombs in small villages to large complexes in major cities, Sufi shrines are visited by millions of Pakistanis. The sites are anathema to the Pakistani Taliban, al-Qaida and other militant followers of the austere brand of Wahabi Islam that originated in Saudi Arabia.

Followers of the Barelvi school of Islam, one of the two main branches of the religion in Pakistan, consider themselves the custodian of the shrines. They have been one of the main targets of Islamist militants since some of their leaders issued edict calling suicide bombings religiously illegitimate.

Several thousand people were marking the 942nd anniversary of the death of the saint Ahmad Sultan, better known as Sakhi Sarwar, at his shrine in the Dera Ghazi Khan district of Punjab province when the bombers struck crowds waiting outside, government administrator Iftikhar Saho said.

A stampede followed the bombings, but it was not immediately clear if that caused any casualties.

Local and foreign Islamist militants have carried out hundreds of attacks in Pakistan over the last three years, targeting government buildings and security forces, Western targets like embassies and hotels as well as religious minorities and Muslim sects they consider heretical.

An assault on the shrine of Hazrat Ali Hajveri, known as Data Sahib, killed 47 people in the city of Lahore in July. The attacks have angered many Pakistani Muslims, who see visiting saints' shrines as the best way to communicate to God.

The government and the army have tried to crack down on the militants, but have struggled to unite the nation against the threat and face persistent allegations they are protecting some extremists. *Many Islamist politicians do not publicly criticize the militants, preferring to spread conspiracy theories that American or Indian agents are responsible. These views are widely aired, often uncritically, in some media.*

Associated Press Writer Ishtiaq Mahsud in Dera Ismail Khan contributed to this report.


----------



## fujistu

it is very sad because hundreds of people is dieing without any reason in suiside bomb blasting all our the pakistan


----------



## fujistu

it is really sad to know. May ALLAH protect all of us from this incident


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Suicide bomber kills 8 at bus terminal in Dir *

Daily Times
April 05, 2011

*KHAR: A teenage suicide bomber killed a Pakistani anti-Taliban militia leader and seven other people on Monday, in the sixth bomb attack in as many days to hit the country.*

The bomber killed his apparent target as he sipped tea with relatives at a car showroom near a bus terminal in the small town of Jandol in the district of Lower Dir, 200 kilometres from the capital Islamabad.

Pakistani troops fought what was widely considered a relatively successful offensive to expel the Taliban from the area nearly two years ago, but Mondays attack underscored the precarious state of security in the northwest.

The town is close to semi-autonomous tribal belt on the Afghan border, which Washington calls al Qaedas global headquarters and where local troops are under US pressure to widen the fight against militants. Police said the bomber exploded himself on foot at a bus terminal close to the car showroom, where three people were among the dead and several vehicles were also damaged. The overall death toll had risen to eight by mid-afternoon.

We have found the head of the bomber. He appears to be a teenager, a 15 to 16-year-old boy, said Dir District Police Chief Saleem Marwat.

The death toll is eight as one more person died of his injuries, Doctor Muhammad Karim told AFP by telephone from the district hospital in Timargarah, the main town in Dir and about 28 kilometres southwest of the blast site.

Police said the target of the suicide attack was Muhammad Akbar, head of a lashkar, or tribal militia, set up by the government to fight Taliban.

Akbar, 55, had survived previous attempts on his life, but was in the show room run by his family members when the bomber hit.

Malik Akbar died in the blast, Qazi Jamilur Rehman, the regional deputy inspector general of police said. Apparently he was the target, he added. Residents said local authorities declared a curfew and that the emergency response had been sluggish in the remote town.

I was in a shop a few blocks away, Muhammad Irshad, a 30-year-old labourer, told AFP.

*I saw a young boy entering the car showroom where tribal elder Malik Akbar was having tea with his relatives. Soon there was a huge blast, he said, adding, The boy disappeared in the smoke that filled the area. His body parts were later seen littered near the show room.* 

Local resident Israruddin said it took time for ambulances to arrive from nearby towns, so people used private cars to rush the wounded to Timargarah.

More than 4,200 people have been killed across Pakistan in attacks blamed on Taliban and other extremist networks, which are based in the tribal belt, since government troops stormed a Red Mosque in Islamabad in 2007.

Mondays bombing was the sixth in six days. On Sunday, two suicide bombers killed 50 people, unleashing carnage at shrine of Hazrat Sakhi Sarwar in DG Khan. afp


----------



## RabzonKhan

*'350 suicide bombers being trained in NW'*

Published: April 8, 2011





Arrested Sakhi Sarwar bomber reveals Arabs, Uzbeks and Tajiks are amongst the militants in Mir Ali. PHOTO: REUTERS 

The suicide bomber, who was caught alive from inside the Sakhi Sarwar Shrine in Dera Ghazi Khan a few days ago, has claimed that up to 350 suicide bombers are being trained in Mir Ali, North Waziristan.

*In an exclusive interview to Express 24/7, the bomber, Umar Fidai, said Arabs, Uzbeks and Tajiks are amongst militants in the area.*

Fidai said his mission was to attack the shrine half an hour after the first wave of attacks so that people gathered at the site could be targeted. He claimed a man known as Sangeen Khan travels from Waziristan to Afghanistan and picks out targets for the bombers. He also claimed that a man known as Naeem indoctrinates the bombers.

Fidai went on to apologise to the nation for attempting a suicide attack and called on other suicide bombers to not undertake such activities.

*Taliban commander held in Lahore*

A Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan commander was arrested on Lytton road following an operation by law-enforcement agencies in Lahore.

*Police and other law-enforcement agencies arrested the suspect associated with the plan to target religious shrines across Lahore.*

The suspect identified as a main Taliban commander claimed that he along with three accomplices were planning the attacks. The suspect has been moved to an unidentified location for further investigations.

Meanwhile, a search operation has been launched in different parts of Lahore headed by SSP Operations, Faisal Rana, to arrest the other three terrorists.

*New statistics on terror attacks*

From 2008-2010, there have been around 2,500 incidents of blasts killing more than 3,000 people and injuring over 9,000. These figures came to light in Senate proceedings on Friday.

Just over 600 people have been arrested in follow-up investigations, while 352 were later released on court orders. In 2008, organizations including Lashkar-e-Islami, Haji Namdar group and Tehrik-i-Taliban were banned for alleged involvement in terrorist activities.


----------



## 53fd

Rabzon said:


> *'350 suicide bombers being trained in NW'*
> 
> Published: April 8, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrested Sakhi Sarwar bomber reveals Arabs, Uzbeks and Tajiks are amongst the militants in Mir Ali. PHOTO: REUTERS
> 
> The suicide bomber, who was caught alive from inside the Sakhi Sarwar Shrine in Dera Ghazi Khan a few days ago, has claimed that up to 350 suicide bombers are being trained in Mir Ali, North Waziristan.
> 
> *In an exclusive interview to Express 24/7, the bomber, Umar Fidai, said Arabs, Uzbeks and Tajiks are amongst militants in the area.*
> 
> Fidai said his mission was to attack the shrine half an hour after the first wave of attacks so that people gathered at the site could be targeted. He claimed a man known as Sangeen Khan travels from Waziristan to Afghanistan and picks out targets for the bombers. He also claimed that a man known as Naeem indoctrinates the bombers.
> 
> Fidai went on to apologise to the nation for attempting a suicide attack and called on other suicide bombers to not undertake such activities.
> 
> *Taliban commander held in Lahore*
> 
> A Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan commander was arrested on Lytton road following an operation by law-enforcement agencies in Lahore.
> 
> *Police and other law-enforcement agencies arrested the suspect associated with the plan to target religious shrines across Lahore.*
> 
> The suspect identified as a main Taliban commander claimed that he along with three accomplices were planning the attacks. The suspect has been moved to an unidentified location for further investigations.
> 
> Meanwhile, a search operation has been launched in different parts of Lahore headed by SSP Operations, Faisal Rana, to arrest the other three terrorists.
> 
> *New statistics on terror attacks*
> 
> From 2008-2010, there have been around 2,500 incidents of blasts killing more than 3,000 people and injuring over 9,000. These figures came to light in Senate proceedings on Friday.
> 
> Just over 600 people have been arrested in follow-up investigations, while 352 were later released on court orders. In 2008, organizations including Lashkar-e-Islami, Haji Namdar group and Tehrik-i-Taliban were banned for alleged involvement in terrorist activities.


 
Very very disturbing news. I personally feel drones strikes produce more terrorists.


----------



## muse

*Mastermind of Sakhi Sarwar blasts arrested in Bajaur*

Daily Times Monitor

PESHAWAR: Behram Khan, accused of plotting twin suicide attacks on Syed Sakhi Sarwar&#8217;s shrine near Dera Ghazi Khan, was arrested in Bajaur Agency along with five other associates on Sunday, a private TV channel reported.

Security forces carried out the raid in Gharigaal area of Mamond district on a tip-off. A militant was killed on resistance while other five were apprehended. The blasts took place when hundreds of devotees had thronged the shrine to attend weeklong spring festivities in Sakhi Sarwar, 35 kilometres from Dera Ghazi Khan on April 3.


----------



## Dance

KARACHI: Two Pakistan Navy buses were the target of two bomb explosions in quick succession in different parts of Karachi on Monday, at least one person was killed and 17 others were injured in the blasts.

A suspected suicide bomber rammed his motorcycle into a Pakistan Navy bus in the first blast in the Defence Phase II area of Karachi, injuring at least 17 people.

According to witnesses, the explosion occurred near the College of Physicians and Surgeons at 7.20 am.

The second blast, also targeting a Pakistan Navy bus, occurred in Baldia Town, at least one person was killed.

Rescue teams have reached the site of the attacks and the injured are being rushed to the PNS Shifa Hospital, sources said.

Karachi, the countrys commercial hub, has a long history of bloody feuds between rival ethnic, political and sectarian groups, in which hundreds of people have been killed. 

Militants linked to al Qaeda and Taliban have also carried out attacks in the city in the past.

One killed, 17 injured in twin Karachi blasts | Latest-News | DAWN.COM


----------



## hembo

*Three killed in bomb attacks on two Pak navy buses* 
Karachi, Apr 26 (PTI) 

Two roadside bomb blasts targeted buses carrying Pakistani navy employees here today, killing at least three persons, including a woman, and injuring over 30 others, officials said. 


The first blast hit a bus carrying about 50 people in the upmarket Defence area of Karachi at about 7.40 am local time. A lady doctor and a sub-lieutenant of the navy were killed in the attack, a naval spokesman told the media.

Over 15 people were injured in the attack.

Another bus carrying naval employees to work was hit by the second blast in Baldia Town area about 10 minutes later.

TV news channels reported that at least one person was killed and 15 others were injured in this attack. The condition of four persons, including the driver, was described as serious.
Sharfuddin Memon, the Interior Adviser of Sindh province, confirmed that three people were killed in the attacks.

Both bombs were detonated by remote control, Special Superintendent of Police Raja Umar Khattab told the media.

In the Defence area, the bus was targeted with an explosive device planted in a motorcycle. Footage on television showed a mangled motorcycle lying near the bus.
The second bus was targeted with a bomb hidden in a pile of stones near the roadside in Baldia Town.

Initial reports on state-run PTV had described both attacks as suicide bombings.
The injured were taken to a naval hospital.

Large contingents of paramilitary and armed forces personnel cordoned off the sites of both blasts.

Members of the bomb disposal squad scoured the sites for clues.
No group claimed responsibility for the attacks. Pro-Taliban militants are usually blamed for such bombings.


----------



## Areesh

Already exists. Wonder how many threads are going to be created on this news. Anyways RIP to the dead.


----------



## tallboy123

is this news the same as that bus got burned????
or different one?


----------



## Veeru

tallboy123 said:


> is this news the same as that bus got burned????
> or different one?


 
Both are separate incidents.

- Pak navy bus targeted in karachi Sindh.

- And passenger bus with punjabis targeted in Baluchistan.


----------



## tallboy123

already posted


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Every single days there is threads with people(terrorist) killing other people in Pakistan.

Dont see why, Bangaldesh cant over take Pakistan to be 2nd biggest economy in S Asia.


----------



## xataxsata

*Pakistan - Train attacked, two gas pipelines blown up*

*QUETTA: A passenger train was attacked and two eight-inch diameter gas pipelines were blown up in two explosions in Jacobabad and Dera Bugti on Wednesday.*

Official sources said unidentified people had planted an explosive device on the railway tracks near a bordering area between Jaffarabad and Jacobabad. They detonated the device by a remote control when the Karachi bound Bolan Mail from Quetta passed by the area. The blast damaged 20-feet-long section of the railway track, derailing the engine and four bogies of the train. However, all passengers escaped unhurt in the explosion.
*
The rail service between Balochistan and other parts of the country was suspended after the blast. The rail service will be resumed after the completion of repair work, an official of the Pakistan Railways said,* but did not give any specific time as to when the repair work would be completed. Law enforcement agencies have started a manhunt in the area for the culprits.

Separately, unidentified terrorists blew up two gas pipelines in the Loti area of Dera Bugti, the Levies Force said. As a result of the explosion, gas supply to the Sui plant was disrupted. *The Baloch Republican Army (BRA) has claimed responsibility for both the attacks.*

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Chumbled

PARACHINAR, Pakistan  A Pakistani official says a roadside bomb has hit a minibus in a northwestern tribal region, killing two passengers and wounding nine others.

Javed Khan said the attack happened on Ladda road in Pakistan's Kurram tribal region on Saturday.

He said the dead and the injured were transported to a hospital.

Kurram lies near the Afghan border and it has witnessed several military offensives against Islamist militants who are hiding there after escaping last year's offensive in the nearby Orakzai tribal region.

The region has also been the scene of clashes between rival Sunni and Shiite communities.

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------

Bomb hits minibus, kills 2 in NW Pakistan | Top AP Stories | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Chumbled

RIP the deceased...


----------



## tallboy123

RIP to the dead


----------



## Stumper

R.I.P to the dead.


----------



## ahsanraza81

Americans has created Pakistani Taliban version to destabilize our homeland...u.s is funding and providing talibans arms and weapons. Innocent boys are purchased in $10-$20 and handed over to Talibans to use as human bombs. United states want to destroy Pakistan in such way so that it can claim that Pakistan nukes are at disposal of talibans hence making its own entry to get hold of our atomic weapons n missiles system. United states want to pressurize Pakistan by using Talibans and giving aid to take military action in tribal areas. *United states and India is united to make Pakistan destabilize at social, economical level. Hence, It can gain control in South Asia and put its eyes on China. *


----------



## ahsanraza81

What you suggest about the biggest economy in south asia...china or india? i believe china then india what you reckon?


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

*Five Killed As Afghan Militants Raid Pakistani Border Village*
June 16th 2011


At least five people have been killed and dozens of others injured after more than 200 Taliban militants from Afghanistan launched a cross-border raid on a Pakistani village, news reports quoting officials said Thursday.

The attackers reportedly targeted the Mamoond village north-west of Khar, the main town in Bajaur district, bordering Afghan province of Kunar.

Officials said the attackers from Afghanistan were armed with mortars, rockets and machine guns, adding that the victims included three women. Several Pakistani army checkpoints have been set up in the area to deter such cross-border militant attacks.

Military officials said hundreds of Pakistani troops rushed to the region to counter the attack, resulting in the death of many militants. However, they did not provide the death toll.

The Taliban faction that carried out the raid has not yet been identified, as no group has claimed responsibility for it so far. The latest incident shows the impunity the militants enjoy to cross the porous border separating the two nations and launch attacks on both sides of the frontier.

It was the second such attack by Afghan militants in Pakistan this month. Earlier in June, hundreds of militants dressed in military uniforms had attacked a military check-point in the northwestern district of Upper Dir on the Afghan border. At least 34 people were killed in the fighting that lasted almost two days. A similar cross-border raid by militants in nearby Lower Dir in April claimed the lives of 13 Pakistani troops.

The Taliban militants have carried out several such attacks on civilian and military targets in Afghanistan and neighboring Pakistan in recent weeks to avenge the death of al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden. Some of those attacks have been directed at the international troops deployed in Afghanistan.
*
Its very surprising that the drones which pin point the terrorists in Pakistan are never been reported to kill any one on the Afghan Border.Amazing *


----------



## Pak_Sher

Afghanistan is the center for global terrorism. Pakista's problems have roots in Afghnaistan and US and NATO have failed to control the country except Kabul and Kandahar.


----------



## abrarch

1- If America fail to control terrorism from Muslim countries, America will be collapsed under the Law of nature.

2- Untill America will not know true methods of rule over the world, America will not be able to control terrorism.

3- This is not the time of war and use of dangerous weapon to kill terrorism. It's dangerous also for American
nation as well as the whole humanity and killing of humanity can never be appreciated by any nation and by
God.
4- By using these tactics, hate for America will be increased by Muslims as well by other nations during the 
course of time.
It's the time of Love "to kill the terrorism", "to kill the hunger" & "to give the true concept of Islam."

The following question arises:
1- How to love?
2- How to kill terrorism?
3- How to kill hunger?
4- How to give the true concept of Islam?
5- How to make people busy in Economic progress?

These are some questions, perhaps America also know these problems but wasting Billions of 
dollar to solve these problems, using improper ways. It's solution is only in proper way.

If you succeed to make people civilized, your all aims will be achieved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

^^^^^

I dont know who you are, but I second by you in the words.
True and well presented.


----------



## S.M.R

*Militants blow up Pakistan pipeline*

Unknown armed men have blown up a key gas pipeline in Pakistan's southwestern conflict-riddled province of Baluchistan, halting gas flow to different parts of the region.


On Friday, militants dynamited a 16-inch diameter gas pipeline in Pirkoh area Dera Bugti district, cutting the supplies to the provincial capital Quetta and five other districts, a Press TV correspondent reported. 

Security officials believe the Baluch Republican Army, a separatist group, could be behind the attack. 

No casualties were reported in the incident. The attackers managed to run away from the scene. 

Baluchistan, which borders Iran and Afghanistan, has been under attack by ethnic Baluch tribes seeking more political rights and a greater share of profits from the region's natural resources. 

Hundreds have lost their lives so far in violence ripping through the province since late 2004. 

The region has also been hit by attacks blamed on Taliban militants, although sabotage of gas pipelines is trademarks of separatist militants. 

MD/MGH/HRF
PressTV - Militants blow up Pakistan pipeline

Damn these terrorists.


----------



## Halwa

*Blast kills two in Pakistan
*

Blast kills two in Pakistan - Hindustan Times


----------



## Halwa

*Militants set 10 NATO tankers on fire in Pakistan
*

Militants torched 10 tankers carrying oil for NATO forces in Afghanistan in southern Pakistan, injuring five persons including the vehicles' drivers, police and witnesses said today.
Three drivers were among the five persons injured in the attack in Khairpur district of Sindh province, police said. The injured were taken to a nearby hospital. Doctors said two drivers were hit by bullets.
According to police, the incident took place late last night.
The suspected militants fired at the oil tankers, which were going from the port city of Karachi to the northwestern city of Peshawar, and then torched them.
The flames from the tankers spread in minutes and burnt a roadside hotel and three shops.
Traffic was suspended on the National Highway.
Fire tenders, facing problems because of the huge flames, managed to extinguish the fire after five hours, witnesses said.
Footage on TV showed the tankers burning on the highway. The suspected militants fled after the attack.
No group claimed responsibility for the incident.
Police launched a search to apprehend the attackers but no one was arrested till this morning.
Attacks by suspected militants on NATO trucks are common in Pakistan's restive northwest and southwest but such attacks are rare in Sindh province.
The tankers cross into Afghanistan via the Torkham land border crossing.
Hundreds of tankers and trucks pass through Pakistan every day, carrying oil and other supplies for some 150,000 foreign forces in Afghanistan.
Suspected militants routinely attack the NATO supply vehicles in Pakistan.
This has forced the US to strike deals with Russia and some Central Asian states for alternate supply routes.
Pakistan is the shortest supply route to Afghanistan and officials say around 70% of items required by the NATO forces are supplied through the country.

Militants set 10 NATO tankers on fire in Pakistan - PTI -


----------



## Mr. Khan

*Roadside bomb kills anti-Taliban fighter in Pakistan*

Roadside bomb kills anti-Taliban fighter in Pakistan - CNN

A road side bomb blast killed an anti-Taliban fighter and wounded three others in Pakistan's Khyber Agency, an official said.

The four men were local resistance fighters who opposed the Taliban, said Rehan Gul Khattak, an administration official.

In the last year, the Pakistani Taliban has repeatedly targeted local resistance fighters and their families in different parts of the country's semi-autonomous tribal regions.


----------



## Perceptron

*Seven killed in Balochistan*
By: Bari Baloch | Published: October 22, 2011

QUETTA - At least seven people were killed and five others wounded in separate incidents of firing in different towns of Balochistan on Friday while a body was recovered from Mastung.

In the first incident, four people were killed and five others wounded when an armed clash erupted between two tribes in Meezai Adda of Qila Abdullah district. A brawl started between two tribes at Meezai Adda over a petty issue and both sides attacked their targets with sophisticated weapons that claimed four lives and left five other with serious injuries, Abdul Fateh Bangar, Deputy Commissioner Qila Abdullah told reporters.

Heavy contingent of Frontier Corps and Levies rushed to the site and cordoned off the area. The deceased and injured were shifted to hospital while condition of three injured is stated to be serious.

In another incident, a person was killed in Nushki district, some 148 km away from Quetta.

Police said Nazir Ahmed resident of Killi Sardar Badini was on his way home when attackers opened indiscriminate firing at him and escaped from the site. As a result he sustained critical injuries and was rushed to the Civil Hospital Nushki, however, he succumbed to his injuries.

Police handed over body to heirs after completing legal formalities and termed the incident as a case of old enmity. Separately, unidentified armed men barged into a house in Mangoli area of Dera Murad Jamali and opened indiscriminate fire.

As a result, one occupant identified as Nazeer Rind stated to be owner of the house sustained bullet wounds and succumbed to his injuries. However, motive behind the killing is yet to be ascertained. 

Meanwhile, police recovered a body from Mastung, some 60km southeast of Quetta.

Sources said Levies Force recovered bullet riddled body from nearby jungle and moved it to local hospital for autopsy.
Sources said the body had been identified as Farooq Ahmed,resident of Mianwali of Punjab. They said that deceased was currently living in Quetta.

However, motive behind the murder is yet to be ascertained as no group has claimed responsibility for the killing. 

The body was later dispatched to Quetta.


----------



## Perceptron

*Man gunned down in Tump*
QUETTA: A man was shot dead by the armed men in the Tumb area of Balochistan here on Saturday.

Police said that unidentified armed men opened fire at one Abul Khaliq and fled. Resultantly, he died on the spot.

"Deceased was ice cream vendor and belonged to the Shikarpur area of Sindh province, police added.

The body after the autopsy was dispatched to his native town.

Investigation into the incident was underway.


----------



## Perceptron

*Roadside blast injures 2 Pakistani troops*






A roadside bomb blast has wounded at least two Pakistani troops in the country's troubled southwestern province of Balochistan, Press TV reports.

This comes after their vehicle struck the roadside bomb while conducting a patrol in an area of Quetta, provincial capital of the Balochistan Province, a Press TV correspondent reported on Saturday. 

The wounded soldiers have been taken to a local hospital and are said to be in critical condition. 

Security forces have cordoned the area off and are currently investigating the incident. 

Pakistan's Balochistan province has been grappling with insurgency over the past few years. 

Pakistan's security landscape has been marred by growing acts of militancy and violence in recent years. 

Despite an offensive by the Pakistani government against pro-Taliban militants, they have spread their influence to various regions, killing people and security forces on an almost daily basis. 

Pakistan has lost more than 35,000 people in militant attacks and bomb explosions since 2007, according to the Associated Press. Millions more have been displaced by violence and militancy across the country.


----------



## regular

I don't know where do U guyz find these newsall the time.....


----------



## Emmie

HelpSeeker said:


> off topic



So it is terrorism? Great going dude. I am sure you didn't read the news properly due to the haste of posting it on PDF.


----------



## Roybot

Bomb kills four in Lower Dir | Pakistan | DAWN.COM



> *PESHAWAR: A powerful roadside bomb ripped through a car in Pakistan&#8217;s northwest on Tuesday killing at least four people, police said.*
> 
> The blast badly damaged the car in a remote village in the northwest district of Lower Dir, where militancy has taken its roots.
> 
> &#8220;It was a remote control IED (improvised-explosive device) which exploded when the vehicle passed. Four people have been killed and two others were wounded,&#8221; Salim Khan Marwat, police chief of the area, told AFP by phone.
> 
> &#8220;One of the dead was a 12-year-old boy. The car was attacked in Samar Bagh area, 60 kilometres northwest of Timergarah, the headquarters of Lower Dir district,&#8221; he said.


----------



## mjnaushad

May they RIP...


----------



## AstanoshKhan

RIP the dead and may Allah SWT give patience to the deceased families.

BTW, the picture shown above is the one happened 3 weeks ago in a funeral.


----------



## Areesh

AstanoshKhan said:


> RIP the dead and may Allah SWT give patience to the deceased families.
> 
> BTW, the picture shown above is the one happened 3 weeks ago in a funeral.



With such pics one can sensationalize the situation even more they are.

RIP to the dead.


----------



## niazifighter

Here is an other pic from BBC urdu





BBC urdu says they were innocents, reports regarding anti taliban militias yet to be confirmed


----------



## Perceptron

*CID officers vehicle targeted in Chakra Goth, two dead*

* _Panic grips entire locality, 12 nabbed in operation_

KARACHI: A 12-year-old boy and a man were killed while another wounded when unidentified armed motorcyclists sprayed bullets on a private car of Crime Investigation Department (CID)s Sub-Inspector Ashiq Khosa on Monday evening within the jurisdiction of Zaman Town police station.

The incident took place in Chakra Goth, Korangi. SI Khosa was fortunate enough to be in his office at the time of incident. However, his driver-cum-gunman Mutahir Hussain sustained critical injuries. Hussain was taking SI Khosas son Rehan and nephew Masroor to Khosas residence when the incident took place. 

According to SI Khosa, his son Rehan and nephew Masroor remained safe since the driver did not stop the car after being hit. 

According to reports, at least four armed men on two motorcycles stormed the car and escaped after completing their swift operation.

SSP CID Fayyaz Khan said SI Khosa was posted in the CID for last ten years and been playing a pivotal role in several cases of terrorism, target killing and other heinous crimes. He was lately working on target killings and had helped CID nab several target killers. CID officials believed that the associates of target killers might have been involved in the incident. Khosa being on the hit list of terrorists, had approached the police superiors for security but to no avail. 

According to SHO Hatim Marwat, the case was being investigated from all aspects and nothing could be said about the motive of culprits. 

Two victims who lost their lives were later identified as Ali Mohammad Chandio, 12 and Abdul Hameed son of Irfan Baloch, 40. They lived in the same area and hailed from interior Sindh. Chandio used to serve the table at a nearby teashop. Both victims were passing by when they met the tragedy. 

The incident sent a wave of panic in the locals and routine and commercial activities were suspended. A heavy contingent of law enforcers was called at the scene to avoid any untoward incident. The victims relatives accompanied by a score of residents staged a protest and demanded the arrest of culprits.

In another incident, a man was shot dead in his auto repair shop near Super Market within the jurisdiction of Sohrab Goth police station. Unidentified armed men barged into the shop and shot dead 35-year-old Abdul Qayyum son of Basheer Ahmed. Body was shifted to the Abbasi Shaheed Hospital for medico-legal formalities. DSP Aslam Chauhan said victim was a resident of Faqira Goth and hailed from Muzaffargarh.

Police have learned that some unidentified men were demanding extortion money from the victim, which might have become the reason for murder. Case could not be registered till filing of this report.

Meanwhile, heavy contingent of law enforcement agencies cordoned off Chakra Goth and detained 12 suspects who were moved to an unknown location for further interrogation. staff report


----------



## Perceptron

*Former peace body member among two killed in Tank*
*TANK/DERA ISMAIL KHAN, Oct 24: Two persons, including a former member of a peace committee, were killed and another was injured in two separate incidents in Tank district on Monday.*

In the first incident, armed motorcyclists opened firing on Ghulam Ayaz, former member of a peace committee, his son and a friend in Shiekh Utar village. Ghulam Ayaz was killed on the spot while his friend identified as Nawab Gul sustained injuries. Mohammad Imran, the son of Mr Ayaz, escaped unhurt in the incident.

Imran told police that they were taking tea in a hotel near Shiekh Utar bus stand when armed motorcyclists attacked them. Police registered a case against unidentified persons.

In the second incident, unidentified persons opened firing on a cab driver when he tried to speed up his car after they signalled him to stop on Tank-Pazo Road.

The driver identified as Mashkatullah sustained critical injuries in the incident. The injured driver was taken to district headquarters hospital in Dera Ismail Khan where he succumbed to his injuries.

Meanwhile, police claimed to have recovered two hand grenades, detonators and 75 cartridges from the house of an activist of banned Sipah Sahaba in Dera Ismail Khan on Sunday.

Cantonment SHO Mohammad Nawaz Gandapur said that they were informed that Imran Ali and Jamshed Mohammad, both activists of Sipah Sahaba, were hiding in the house of Merajuddin Mehsud in Gulshan Jamil Colony.

We raided the house but didn`t find the activists there. However, we arrested Merajuddin Mehsud for possessing illegal arms and registered a case against him under Anti-Terrorism Act, he said.


----------



## Roybot

FC personnel killed by landmine near Sorange coal mines &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *QUETTA: A Frontier Corps (FC) officer was killed when a landmine exploded near the Sorange coal mines, in the suburbs of Quetta, on Tuesday morning.*
> 
> Banned outfit Baloch Liberation Army (BLA) has claimed responsibility for killing FC man.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

This section is dedicated towards Pakistan&#8217;s war against the terrorists that are fighting the state and its people.
Gang war, ethnic violence and stories related to communal riots and disturbances don&#8217;t fall in this category, they are civil unrest and sporadic crime spree at best, just because they affect a large number of people they don&#8217;t fall under the category of terrorism but crime. The courts in Pakistan , India and UK will register then as a crime.

Taliban & BLA. On the other hand are fighting the state in essence and they are not discriminating between state enforcement personal or civilians and personal property or public infrastructure. Mind the difference or have your posts deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

HelpSeeker said:


> *At least eight injured in Peshawar explosion*
> 
> PESHAWAR: At least eight people were injured in an explosion in Peshawar on Wednesday, DawnNews reported.
> 
> The explosion took place in the citys Faqir Kilay market where women and children were also among the wounded.
> 
> According to initial reports, the wounded have been taken to Lady Reading Hospital and the nature of the explosion is still being determined.
> 
> -_Dawn_



I think you forgot to read this part before posting:



> the nature of the explosion is still being determined.


 
Wish the injured a swift recovery.


----------



## Perceptron

*Minor blast in Peshawar leaves 13 injured*
By Iftikhar Firdous / Umar Farooq
Published: October 27, 2011



*A blast took place in the Rampura area of Peshawar on Thursday, leaving 13 people wounded.*

The blast took in an area which is frequented by daily wage workers on Thursday morning. Eyewitnesses said that a man had parked his motorcycle opposite a shop in the area and that the explosion occurred after he left the spot. Initial reports suggest that up to 3kg of explosives may have been used in the small handmade bomb which was reportedly placed in a canister of cooking oil.

The 13 injured have been shifted to the Lady Reading Hospital and emergency health services are being provided to them. Two men are in critical condition.

The Bomb Disposal Squad that reached the scene dismissed reports of the explosion being caused by a cylinder blast. Police and FC personnel have cordoned off the area.

The blast comes a day after at least 12 people, including a woman and two children, were injured in a bomb blast in the Shah Afzal Market on Pajjagi Road in Peshawar.


----------



## Roybot

Tribal peace volunteers among six killed | Provinces | DAWN.COM



> *LANDI KOTAL, Oct 26: Six persons, including three members of different anti-Taliban peace committees and two militants, were killed in separate incidents of violence in Khyber and Bajaur agencies and Tank district on Wednesday.*
> 
> Sources said that a volunteer of a local peace committee and two activists of a banned militant organisation were killed in exchange of fire in Akkakhel area of Bara subdivision in Khyber Agency.
> 
> *&#8220;The incident took place at Meeran Talab when volunteers of peace committee and activists of Lashkar-i-Islam came face to face as the former were patrolling the area,&#8221; they added.*
> 
> In Tank, a pro-government tribal elder and member of peace committee, was killed along with his host. Police said that Shahabuddin Barki, accompanied by an unidentified associate, was staying at the hujra of Asmathullah Mehsud in Civil Line Colony.


----------



## Perceptron

*Blast injures two in Landi Kotal*
By Nasir Khan - Oct 27th, 2011





*Peshawar: At least two Levies personnel were injured in a blast in Landi Kotal area of Khyber Agency of Pakistan tribal region on Thursday.

*Source told The News Tribe that the Levies personnel were targeted in the blast that took place at hospital Chowk.

Landi Kotal is the main shopping center of Khyber Agency. A military operation is being carried out in Khyber Agency in the wake of increasing terror attacks on civil and military targets.


----------



## somebozo

In the ten years after September 11, 2001, there were 336 sucide attacks in Afghanistan and 703 in Pakistan, while there were 1,003 documented suicide attacks in Iraq between March 20, 2003, and December 31, 2010. [10]


----------



## Perceptron

*School blown up in Charsadda**CHARSADDA, Oct 27: Unidentified persons blew up a government school for girls in Mandani village here on Thursday, officials said.*

They said that the explosion damaged walls and a room of Amirzada Government Girls High School. The blast created panic in the area.

The militants, officials said, were carrying out such activities from the nearby Shabqadar tehsil where several educational institutes had been blown up.

Police said they had lodged case against unidentified persons. However, they said that Taliban militants were responsible for such acts.


----------



## Roybot

Peace body member shot dead in Dera | Provinces | DAWN.COM



> *DERA ISMAIL KHAN, Oct 29: Unidentified persons shot dead an influential member of a local peace committee here on Friday night and took away his head with them.*
> 
> Sources said that Qari Marjan was killed by unidentified assailants in Rori village in the limits of Kulachi police station.


----------



## Perceptron

*JUI-F leader killed in Panjgur*

QUETTA: Jamiat Ulam-e-Islam (F) Panjgur General Secretary Hafiz Ahtishamul Haq was gunned down in Kori Koran area of Panjgur district on Sunday. Police sources told APP on telephone that unidentified armed motorcyclists opened fire at the JUI-F leader while he was standing outside his house. As a result, he sustained multiple shot injuries and breathed his last on the spot. Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Aslam Raisani took serious notice of the incident and directed law enforcement agencies for bringing the culprits to justice as early as possible. Meanwhile, JUI-F Quetta Amir Hafiz Hamdullah condemned the murder of his party leader and demanded for early arrest of the criminals.

---------- Post added at 11:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 PM ----------

*Prime witness of Allama Turabi case shot dead*

* Companion of Malir president of banned religious outfit Sipah-e-Sahaba Pakistan Jabbar Qureshi injured in attack

Staff Report

KARACHI: The president of banned religious outfit Sipah-e-Sahaba Pakistan (SSP), for Malir District, was gunned down while his companion injured in a target killing incident here on Sunday.

SSP Malirs president Jabbar Qureshi, along with a local leader of his party Imdadullah, was on his way home when two armed motorcyclists sprayed bullets on them at Korangi Crossing. Resultantly, Qureshi died on the spot while Imdadullah was critically injured and rushed to a hospital. 

Police officials termed the incident an act of target killing on sectarian basis. 

Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat strongly condemned the incident and said that at least nine SSP men have been killed in recent days and law enforcement agencies should take action against the culprits involved in these incidents. 

The deceased and injured were taken to the Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre (JPMC) for medico-legal formalities and treatment.

Separately, the prime witness of suicide bombing on Muttahida Majilis-e-Amal (MMA) leader Allama Hassan Turabi was gunned down in Malir. 

According to sources, deceased Qasim Ali was shot and fatally injured near Malir City in Saudabad police remit. Ali was later taken to JPMC where he succumbed to the injuries. 

Reports say that the deceased was a prosecution witness in the case of a suicide attack on Maulana Turabi. Police officials also confirmed the report and said that nothing could be said about the motive of culprits until the investigation is finalised. 

It is pertinent to mention here that MMA leader and Sindh chief of Tehreek-e-Islami, Allama Hassan Turabi and his young nephew Ali Imran Turabi were killed when a suicide bomber blew himself up outside his residence in Abbas Town, Gulshan-e-Iqbal on July 14, 2006.


----------



## Perceptron

*Four injured in Tirah blast*
*LANDI KOTAL/SWABI, Oct 30: Four persons were injured when an explosive device went off in Tirah valley of Khyber Agency on Sunday.*

Officials said that unidentified persons planted a bomb at the shop of Nek Amal Khan in Tirah Sakorhi village of Kukikhel. The device exploded when a large number of villagers were present in the shop, they added. Jan Badshah, Said Bahadar, Arif Khan and Salim were injured in the blast, officials said. They said that the injured were taken to a local clinic in critical condition.

Meanwhile, the vehicle of a police mobile party was partially damaged in a remote controlled blast in Swabi district on Sunday.

However, the policemen remained unhurt in the blast. Officials said that the mobile van of Parmuli police post, carrying ASI Zahid Khan and three constables, was on a routine patrol.Dawn Report

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

*Militants kill one soldier in NW Pakistan*






*Heavily-armed militants have stormed a security checkpoint in northwest Pakistan, killing at least one soldier and wounding several others, Press TV reports.*


The incident took place in the South-Waziristan tribal region near the Pakistan-Afghanistan border, a Press TV correspondent reported on Monday. 

The injured soldiers have reportedly been taken to local hospitals. 

Security forces have launched a search operation in order to find the militants. A curfew has been imposed on the area as well. 

Locals say that a bomb blast also ripped through a shrine in northwestern Pakistan's tribal region of Dera Ismail Khan. 

Further details regarding casualties have not yet been released. 

Tehrik-e Taliban Pakistan (TTP) militants are the main suspects in similar incidents. 

Over the past several years, TTP militants have destroyed hundreds of schools, especially in the areas of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province, previously known as the North-West Frontier Province, as part of their activities. 

Militants say the attacks are in response to unauthorized US assassination drone attacks inside Pakistan's tribal zone. 

The attacks have prompted US officials to seek alternative routes for transferring supplies bound for foreign troops in Afghanistan. 

Thousands of people have died in incidents of violence across the country since 2007.


----------



## Perceptron

*Pakistan minister escapes Taliban attack*

(AFP)

31 October 2011 PESHAWAR  A provincial cabinet minister from Pakistans main ruling party escaped unhurt on Monday when Taliban militants opened fire on his vehicle in the countrys troubled northwest, officials said.

Amjad Khan Afridi, minister for housing and physical planning in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, was travelling in his bullet-proof car when militants hiding in the Bilitang area of Kohat district opened fire, police said.

Militants fired three sniper shots from the nearby hills. One bullet hit the cars windscreen. The minister is safe, Mubarak Zeb, police chief in Kohat district, told AFP.

The minister was the target. Militants were involved in this attack, he added.

An intelligence official in Peshawar, the provincial capital, blamed the attack on the Taliban.

Afridi, a member of President Asif Ali Zardaris Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP) had a police escort at the time of the attack, the official added.

Pakistans northwest is deeply troubled by violence blamed on the Taliban and Al-Qaeda allies, who have strongholds in semi-autonomous tribal districts on the border with Afghanistan, where US troops are fighting a 10-year war.

Since Pakistani troops stormed a radical mosque in Islamabad in 2007, more than 4,700 people have been killed across the country in militant attacks.


----------



## Perceptron

*Three injured as security convoy blasted*

NORTH WAZIRISTAN - At least three personnel of the security forces sustained injuries when a roadside bomb exploded in North Waziristan Agency on Sunday.

Sources said that a convoy of the security forces was on its way from Miranshah to Bunnu, when it hit an already planted Improvised Explosive Device (IED) exploded on Miranshah-Bannu road. As a result, three personnel of the security forces sustained injuries. The injured were rushed to army medical camp at Miranshah. The sources said that condition of the injured was stated stable. 

Soon after the blast, curfew was also imposed at tehsil Razmak and Mirali.


----------



## Roybot

*Three headless bodies found in Bannu, School blown up*



> *BANNU/PESHAWAR, Oct 31: Three headless bodies were found in Bannu district while a school was blown up by suspected militants in Peshawar on Monday.*
> 
> Police said that the headless bodies of three persons were found on Indus Highway in the limits of Domail police station. We bring the bodies to district headquarters hospital for postmortem. The deceased were identified with the help of national identify cards in their pockets, they added.
> 
> The deceased were identified as Maulana Qari Hussain Ahmed, a resident of Sarai Naurang, Sirajud Din of Shabakkhel Lakki Marwat and Noor Rehman, a resident of Serkot area of Miramshah in North Waziristan Agency.
> 
> The Domail police registered a case and started investigation.
> 
> Meanwhile, suspected militants blew up a primary school in Adezai on the suburbs of Peshawar early on Monday, police said.
> 
> An official of Matani police station told Dawn that terrorists planted two improvised explosive devices at the main pillars of the building and detonated them through remote control at about 1:30am.
> 
> He said that each of the bombs was about two kilograms that destroyed the school building. Police launched a search operation in the area but so far no one had been arrested, he added.
> 
> Adezai Qaumi Lashkar deputy chief Fazal Malik, when contacted, said that it was the last school in the area to be destroyed. About 12 schools in the area had been blown up so far, he added.
> 
> Basically it was a school for boys but girl students had also been shifted here after destruction of their schools in the locality, he said.
> 
> Mr Malik said that militants were still present in the surrounding localities and were capable to attack the pro-government people.



Three headless bodies found in Bannu | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## Splurgenxs

holy **** this thread is huge..


----------



## Roybot

Bomb blast kills two in Turbat | Provinces | DAWN.COM



> *QUETTA: Two security officials were killed and two were injured in a remote-controlled bomb blast in Balochistan&#8217;s Turbat city on Wednesday, DawnNews reported.*




---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

Two security officials killed in Mohmand clash | Pakistan | DAWN.COM



> *PESHAWAR: Two security officials were killed and two others were injured in an attack on a check post in the Mohmand tribal region, DawnNews reported.*
> 
> Official sources said the militants had attacked the check post located in Mohmand&#8217;s Sira Karpai area between Tuesday and Wednesday.
> 
> Security officials and militants exchanged fire for about an hour. Personnel injured in the clash were shifted to Peshawar for medical treatment.
> 
> Separately, militants abducted three labourers working on Mohmand&#8217;s Ghalanai dam on Wednesday.




---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------

Seven hurt in Peshawar bomb attack | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM



> *PESHAWAR: Seven people were wounded when a bomb exploded alongside the car of an influential tribal elder on the outskirts of Pakistan&#8217;s northwestern city of Peshawar on Wednesday, police said.*


----------



## Paan Singh

Seven hurt in Peshawar bomb attack | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM


----------



## 53fd

Prism said:


> Seven hurt in Peshawar bomb attack | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM



Please read roy's post & don't spam.


----------



## 53fd

*Three security personnel killed in ambush:*



> LADHA: Three security personnel were killed and seven others injured in an ambush in Speena Mella area of South Waziristan on Saturday, intelligence reports said.
> 
> Three vehicles of a bomb disposal squad were travelling to Zangara check-post from Zahidullah security post when militants ambushed them with rockets and Kalashnikovs in Speena Mella area.
> 
> Three security personnel were killed and seven others suffered injuries in the attack. Their names could not be ascertained. The injured were taken to the combined military hospital in Bannu.
> 
> Security forces cordoned off the area after the incident and started a search operation.
> 
> Speena Mella is located near Zangara where Baitullah Mehsud and his wife were killed in a drone attack on the house of his father-in-law on Aug 5, 2009.



Three security personnel killed in ambush | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## AmberDutt

Taliban kill five soldiers in North Waziristan | Provinces | DAWN.COM

MIRANSHAH: Taliban militants launched an attack on a military convoy in Pakistans northwestern tribal belt on Saturday, killing five soldiers and wounding three others, security officials said.

The convoy came under attack near Razmak town, more than 50 kilometres (31 miles) south of Miranshah, the main town in the North Waziristan tribal district along the Afghan border, officials said.

The convoy was moving from one area to another when Taliban militants attacked it, killing five soldiers and wounding three others, a security official in Peshawar told AFP.

Another security official in Miranshah confirmed the incident, saying militants were armed with rockets and automatic weapons.

They also hurled grenades in the attack, the official said.

Troops retaliated immediately with small and heavy weapons but there was no report of Taliban casualties, he added.

North Waziristan is the main target of US drone strikes and the most notorious bastion of Afghan Taliban and Al-Qaeda-linked fighters in Pakistans semi-autonomous tribal belt.

Washington has called the northwest region the global headquarters of Al-Qaeda and US officials are increasing pressure on Islamabad to launch an all-out military offensive in North Waziristan.

Despite Pakistan coming under huge pressure after Osama bin Laden was killed by US troops in a garrison city on May 2, Islamabad insists any operation in North Waziristan would be of Pakistans choosing.

More than 4,700 people have been killed across Pakistan in attacks blamed on Taliban and other extremist networks based in the tribal belt since government troops stormed a radical mosque in Islamabad in 2007.

===================

*I thought N Waziristan had GOOD taliban and not the bad ones *


----------



## Paan Singh

*Convoy attack: Five soldiers killed in North Waziristan ambush*

Convoy attack: Five soldiers killed in North Waziristan ambush &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Roybot

Tribal elder among four killed | Newspaper | DAWN.COM



> *LADDAH / KHAR: A pro-government tribal elder and the wife of another elder were among four people killed in attacks by militants in South Waziristan and Bajaur agencies on Sunday.*
> 
> Four people were injured. *Two militants are reported to have been killed.*
> 
> Political sources said Malak Amanullah, one of the leaders of a tribal lashkar, and two other people were gunned down when suspected militants opened fire in Azam Warsak bazaar, about 20km west of Wana.


----------



## Roybot

Former senior government official killed in Swabi blast | Provinces | DAWN.COM 



> *PESHAWAR: A suicide bomber attacked a former government official in northwestern Pakistan, killing him and one of his guards, police said.*
> 
> Police officer Ijaz Khan said the bomber detonated his explosives Monday morning as Malik Hanif Khan Jadoon was leaving a mosque in the Swabi district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.
> 
> *He said Jadoon and his guard were killed and nine other people were wounded, including the former official&#8217;s son.
> 
> Jadoon was a senior official in Swabi and a member of the Awami National Party, whose members have often been targeted by the Pakistani Taliban.*
> 
> He and his family had just finished morning prayers celebrating the Islamic holiday of Eidul Azha when the bomber struck.


----------



## American Pakistani

*Pakistani politician, bodyguard killed in suicide bombing* 

By Reza Sayah, CNN

updated 12:39 AM EST, Mon November 7, 2011




Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN) -- A Pakistani politician and his bodyguard were killed Monday in a suicide attack in northwest Pakistan, a Pakistani police official told CNN.

Hanif Jadoon had just finished morning prayers on the Islamic holiday of Eid al-Adha when a bomber approached his car and detonated his explosives, said police official Muhammad Ejaz Khan.

Jadoon was a member of the Awami National Party, a secular party often targeted by the Taliban.

Nine others were injured in the attack.

No one has claimed responsibility for the attack, police said.

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------

Pakistani politician, bodyguard killed in suicide bombing - CNN.com

Source: CNN

RIP to dead,
Death to terrorists.

Again Question Mark on Security Authorities.


----------



## AmberDutt

Such a sad news on the day of Eid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

^One down and One win below.
*
Counter-terrorism: Attempted Presidency, GHQ attacks foiled* 







LAHORE: *Security agencies foiled an attempted spree of terrorist attacks in which militants had planned to carry out multiple suicide bombings against several key state institutions including the Presidency and the Army headquarters.*

Intelligence officials were able to piece together the information about the attack after detaining a person suspected to be affiliated with the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP). The man, who sources say belongs to Miramshah in North Waziristan, has told law enforcement agencies the identities of his two accomplices, but neither has yet been arrested.

According to sources familiar with the matter, the detainee disclosed that two men from Karachi, identified as Nauman and Zakar, completed terrorist training in South Waziristan and will be part of the attacks on the Presidency in Islamabad and the armys General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi, as well as other defence-related targets.

*Meanwhile, intelligence agencies have compiled a report on the activities of another man  Abid, alias Kalia  who is currently active in southern Punjab in recruitment and preparations for a terrorist campaign in Lahore.*

According to the report, Abid is in the midst of preparing an explosives-laden vehicle to be used in carrying out attacks in the provincial capital. His targets are likely to include the Police Training Centre, the Inter-Services Intelligence complex, as well as Army and Rangers installations in the city.

Yet, despite having what appears to be an extraordinary level of detail about the terrorists plans, intelligence and law enforcement agencies have thus far failed to arrest the man.

The National Crisis Management Cell at the federal interior ministry  the countrys central counter-terrorism coordination body  forwarded the reports of the two terror plots to the home departments of provinces, as well as their police chiefs and heads of the provincial intelligence services.

Published in The Express Tribune, November 7th, 2011.


----------



## American Pakistani

RaptorRX707 said:


> ^One down and One win below.
> *
> Counter-terrorism: Attempted Presidency, GHQ attacks foiled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE: *Security agencies foiled an attempted spree of terrorist attacks in which militants had planned to carry out multiple suicide bombings against several key state institutions including the Presidency and the Army headquarters.*
> 
> Intelligence officials were able to piece together the information about the attack after detaining a person suspected to be affiliated with the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP). The man, who sources say belongs to Miramshah in North Waziristan, has told law enforcement agencies the identities of his two accomplices, but neither has yet been arrested.
> 
> According to sources familiar with the matter, the detainee disclosed that two men from Karachi, identified as Nauman and Zakar, completed terrorist training in South Waziristan and will be part of the attacks on the Presidency in Islamabad and the army&#8217;s General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi, as well as other defence-related targets.
> 
> *Meanwhile, intelligence agencies have compiled a report on the activities of another man &#8211; Abid, alias Kalia &#8211; who is currently active in southern Punjab in recruitment and preparations for a terrorist campaign in Lahore.*
> 
> According to the report, Abid is in the midst of preparing an explosives-laden vehicle to be used in carrying out attacks in the provincial capital. His targets are likely to include the Police Training Centre, the Inter-Services Intelligence complex, as well as Army and Rangers installations in the city.
> 
> Yet, despite having what appears to be an extraordinary level of detail about the terrorist&#8217;s plans, intelligence and law enforcement agencies have thus far failed to arrest the man.
> 
> The National Crisis Management Cell at the federal interior ministry &#8211; the country&#8217;s central counter-terrorism coordination body &#8211; forwarded the reports of the two terror plots to the home departments of provinces, as well as their police chiefs and heads of the provincial intelligence services.
> 
> Published in The Express Tribune, November 7th, 2011.



Good to hear this news but still a suicide attack on that polititions has again raised questions how security authorities failed. Pakistan need to pressure the security authorities that suicide attacks won't be tolerated at any cost, security authorities should do whatever they want, launch a crackdown or search operations or whatever but this MUST STOP.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Internal security problems directly affecting the investor confidence of Pakistan Economy

Pakistan needs internal stability soon as possible 
*


----------



## VelocuR

American Pakistani said:


> Good to hear this news but still a suicide attack on that polititions has again raised questions how security authorities failed. Pakistan need to pressure the security authorities that suicide attacks won't be tolerated at any cost, security authorities should do whatever they want, launch a crackdown or search operations or whatever but this MUST STOP.



Well, it is hard to stop sucide bombing these days. How can the security authorities to stop them? Terrorists come quickly in surprise and ran away within 5 minutes. It happened many times. 

On topic, it is former ANP Hanif Jadoon. No worry, many new corrupt politican will come to replace them.


----------



## A1Kaid

If this is a suicide bombing then this also means there is at least 1 dead TTP/foreign agent.


----------



## Emmie

RIP to dead....


----------



## Areesh

American Pakistani said:


> Good to hear this news but still a suicide attack on that polititions has again raised questions how security authorities failed. Pakistan need to pressure the security authorities that suicide attacks won't be tolerated at any cost, security authorities should do whatever they want, launch a crackdown or search operations or whatever but this MUST STOP.


 
Yaar security agencies are doing their best to stop such incidents. Several terrorists have been arrested from all over Pakistan. Many terrorist attacks have been foiled. There were many terrorist attempts who were just a few days away from being implemented and were foiled by the security agencies. Terrorists tried to attack Islamabad several times but failed. Some of them were very major attacks. Much bigger than this incident. BLA has been put into a sh!t hole by them in Balochistan. Yeah they need to improve but we must encourage them for those achievements too. What you are missing is that we live in an unstable region. There is war in our western neighbor and that would definitely have bad affects on us too. The more stable hopefully Afghanistan would be the more peace their would be in Pakistan. Things have improved a lot since past two years and would continue to improve inshaAllah.


Anyways RIP to the dead.


----------



## American Pakistani

RaptorRX707 said:


> Well, it is hard to stop sucide bombing these days. How can the security authorities to stop them? Terrorists come quickly in surprise and ran away within 5 minutes. It happened many times.
> 
> On topic, it is former ANP Hanif Jadoon. No worry, many new corrupt politican will come to replace them.



Military with the help of Intelligence, Police, locals etc should launch massive crackdown, make the example execution of terrorists in front of masses, it will be stopped & it MUST BE STOPPED.

And no man it is not about politition, no matter how much corrupt politition is he should be bring in courts, i'm totally against any suicide attacks, this is very disturbing & needs to stop. Pakistan Security Authorities should not close their eyes.


----------



## A1Kaid

As for security, even western and European security officials would have trouble preventing these kinds of attacks, these attacks are difficult to detect but not impossible of course. Overall, Pakistan needs a more competent security grid in place and as I mentioned before bomb sniffing dogs have to be deployed, metal detectors, etc. A bit of training and upgrades in methods will go a long way. Just putting a guy outside a building with a firearm isn't going to stop a suicide bomber, therefore detecting the bomb and arresting the individual is preferable.


----------



## StandForInsaf

these idiot extremists are cancer on the face of earth.


----------



## AmberDutt

A1Kaid said:


> If this is a suicide bombing then this also means there is at least 1 dead TTP/foreign agent.



Thats the problem with suicide bombings.. The terrorist killed is no more than a mindless misguided zombie... In today's environment, you get those dime a dozen


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

well suicide bombing to whack off civilians like that is despicable to begin with; especially on a holy day like today/yesterday

the ttp/militant groups obviously have a 'bone' to pick with ANP, considering their anti-militancy stance.......the enemy views them as "agents" of the U.S. so naturally they have been targeting them for the past few years since the insurgency picked up steam

continued alertness of both security/intelligentsia apparatus as well as civilians (in tribal and settled areas) is a must during these critical times


----------



## American Pakistani

Areesh said:


> Yaar security agencies are doing their best to stop such incidents. Several terrorists have been arrested from all over Pakistan. Many terrorist attacks have been foiled. There were many terrorist attempts who were just a few days away from being implemented and were foiled by the security agencies. Terrorists tried to attack Islamabad several times but failed. Some of them were very major attacks. Much bigger than this incident. BLA has been put into a sh!t hole by them in Balochistan. Yeah they need to improve but we must encourage them for those achievements too. What you are missing is that we live in an unstable region. There is war in our western neighbor and that would definitely have bad affects on us too. The more stable hopefully Afghanistan would be the more peace their would be in Pakistan. Things have improved a lot since past two years and would continue to improve inshaAllah.
> 
> 
> Anyways RIP to the dead.



Inshallah things will improve & i 'm hopeful that Army will make sure there are no more sucide attacks any where in Pakistan from 2012 onwards. Pakistanis looks towards Pak Army after Allah & expect more & more final progress against this menace cancer.


----------



## American Pakistani

somebozo said:


> ANP getting bitter taste its activities in Karachi.



Please don't say this, we all are Pakistanis & we must unite to fight this cancer.


----------



## Jango

Well, you cannot stop a suicide bommber, unless you stop him at his origin. If he had been stopped by some security personnel, he would have exploded there. Need to stop them from the root.


----------



## VelocuR

Please see the result sucide bombing decline data. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/137304-effects-war-terror-pakistan.html



*Caught: 20 target killers held in 42 days * 

KARACHI: Around 397 suspects including 20 target killers, *two extortionists*, 36 drug deals and 15 gamblers were arrested by the Shah Faisal division of the Karachi police in the last 42 days. They seized three AK-57s, 122 pistols, nine revolvers, nine repeaters, seven rifles, one mauser, four daggers, five kilogrammes of cannabis, 100 packets of heroin and eight bottles of liquor. The cases were within the jurisdiction of 11 police stations, including Khorapar, Saudabad, Al-Falah, Sharae Faisal, Shah Faisal Town, Awami Colony, Korangi, Zaman Town and Korangi Industrial Area.

Published in The Express Tribune, October 21st, 2011.in-


----------



## American Pakistani

nuclearpak said:


> Well, you cannot stop a suicide bommber, unless you stop him at his origin. If he had been stopped by some security personnel, he would have exploded there. Need to stop them from the root.



Yes & thats why there should be strong Intelligence there. Locals & Police should help the military alot because they know the whole areas. Inshallah there will be peace all over Pakistan & Pakistan will continue to focus on its economic growth to make it economic power.


----------



## DV RULES

RIP to dead

Suicide attack in Baghlan (Afghanistan) & gadoon have similarities so there should be investigation not only in Pakistan because foreign hand also couldn&#8217;t be ignored.

Anyhow both attacks are condemnable and brutal by barbaric & inhuman creatures.


----------



## golmaal

RIP to dead.. Very sad incident on Eid


----------



## Veeru

RaptorRX707 said:


> ^One down and One win below.
> *
> Counter-terrorism: Attempted Presidency, GHQ attacks foiled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAHORE: *Security agencies foiled an attempted spree of terrorist attacks in which militants had planned to carry out multiple suicide bombings against several key state institutions including the Presidency and the Army headquarters.*
> 
> Intelligence officials were able to piece together the information about the attack after detaining a person suspected to be affiliated with the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP). The man, who sources say belongs to Miramshah in North Waziristan, has told law enforcement agencies the identities of his two accomplices, but neither has yet been arrested.
> 
> According to sources familiar with the matter, the detainee disclosed that two men from Karachi, identified as Nauman and Zakar, completed terrorist training in South Waziristan and will be part of the attacks on the Presidency in Islamabad and the armys General Headquarters (GHQ) in Rawalpindi, as well as other defence-related targets.
> 
> *Meanwhile, intelligence agencies have compiled a report on the activities of another man  Abid, alias Kalia  who is currently active in southern Punjab in recruitment and preparations for a terrorist campaign in Lahore.*
> 
> According to the report, Abid is in the midst of preparing an explosives-laden vehicle to be used in carrying out attacks in the provincial capital. His targets are likely to include the Police Training Centre, the Inter-Services Intelligence complex, as well as Army and Rangers installations in the city.
> 
> Yet, despite having what appears to be an extraordinary level of detail about the terrorists plans, intelligence and law enforcement agencies have thus far failed to arrest the man.
> 
> The National Crisis Management Cell at the federal interior ministry  the countrys central counter-terrorism coordination body  forwarded the reports of the two terror plots to the home departments of provinces, as well as their police chiefs and heads of the provincial intelligence services.
> 
> Published in The Express Tribune, November 7th, 2011.


 


That's why India always calls for destroying terrorist camps and action against the terrorists in pakistan.

One must remember that security forces have to be get it right all the time but terrorists needs to succeed only one time. So better take action against each ay terrorists and extremists.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Veeru said:


> One must remember that security forces have to be get it right all the time but terrorists needs to succeed only one time. So better take action against each ay terrorists and extremists.




exactly, the terrorist only need to succeed once and cause a major chaos.
the fight is easier said than done and there are a lot of national and international advisers that are ever so keen to give their free advice. just like the injustice & inequalities in the poor suburbs give rise to crime same is the case with the terrorism, these chaps have an unlimited supply of willing people who are ready to kill their own countrymen and govt officials, their centres are not being run by ISI so that they can then go and attack and kill them. the war with the guns is a very small element of that and America is giving too much weight to that out of arrogance. these guys need to be divided and broken their propaganda diluted but the constant American bickering and its excessive use of force both in Afghanistan and tribal areas is only making this fight harder.

Before the invasion of Afghanistan, the Taliban were even hated by Pashtons due to their appetite for brutalities towards dissent and their enemies but since the invasion and till date the way Americans marginalised and demonised the biggest ethnic group of Taliban and then instead of breaking Taliban and Al Qaeda, pressed hard to sell them as one entity, today the bonds of Taliban and Al Qaeda are even more stronger and Taliban are able to sell themselves to the Pashton people as their saviours and defenders against the American invaders whose idea of looking at an Afghan is only through a gun sight.

The supporters of Taliban are either dead or retired, the ISI generals don&#8217;t remain in service for 20 to 40 years like leaders in Arab peninsula. The current lot are very much any Taliban if not more than the Americans and do see them as a national threat. Whether India says that or not it&#8217;s understood, watch any Musharraf&#8217;s interview to Indian, Pakistani or Western network he is opposed to every single terrorist organisation from Afghanistan to India when he mentions Al Qaeda and Taliban he also mentions LeT and TTP. Its nice that India tells Pakistan to do what is in in mutual interest but it really helps if it also revokes its draconian DATA law in Kashmir too, the excessive use of force (forget the justification) is a cause and these groups are the effect.

Americans pretty much broke the backbone of Taliban right in the start but alas that military successes was not translated into political solution. The US leadership decided to continue to use military to define its foreign policy and ultimate goal and thus gave the chance to Taliban to remerge.

Don&#8217;t count the number of Taliban leaders killed or captured, because that never ever dulls the resolve of an Afghan. The Soviets know it well. Their legendary sniper teams assassinated a lot of Afghan leaders and even intruded into Pakistan but that never stopped the Mujahideen. Same is the case here, thanks to the open access to the world news, the Taliban see that America is fatigued, they have waited it out for 10 years, they can do that for another 10. Is America willing to go that far and still maintain its world Policeman? I don&#8217;t know but what I do know is if it leaves without aching peace in Afghanistan then these Taliban will turn their head to Pakistan and we already know that will be a disaster.

Hence we keep saying to sit down and talk, you will need to talk eventually and stop these ridicules documentaries repeating the same thing over and over again. Having links with Taliban doesn&#8217;t mean we support them. Hamid Gul is long retired and he is not driving our policy. We need to review our actions and the way we conducted this war, there is a lot of area for improvement and bringing in Saudis will also help as a neutral party.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StandForInsaf

nuclearpak said:


> Well, you cannot stop a suicide bommber, unless you stop him at his origin. If he had been stopped by some security personnel, he would have exploded there. Need to stop them from the root.



Yarr mullaz ko pakar kay chiter lagain ye loogon kay brainwash kartay hain.


----------



## Doctor09

RIP..... kill each and every terrorist and then donate their bodies to medical students at least they become useful to anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor09

nuclearpak said:


> Well, you cannot stop a suicide bommber, unless you stop him at his origin. If he had been stopped by some security personnel, he would have exploded there. Need to stop them from the root.


 if you want to stop suicide bombings then you have to take many steps including :
1- reduce the poverty of people in tribal areas
2- educate them
3- provide them jobs 
4- get rid off so called mullas who brainwashed them
5- build infrastructure and do some development in that area


----------



## VelocuR

Veeru said:


> That's why India always calls for destroying terrorist camps and action against the terrorists in pakistan.
> 
> One must remember that security forces have to be get it right all the time but terrorists needs to succeed only one time. So better take action against each ay terrorists and extremists.



Don't be naive, I request you to try in India where there are millions population some bad and some good. Let your country experience with the real terrorists and then we will discuss how they handle the situations. It is same thing in Pakistan. For you, it is very easy to talk.


----------



## American Pakistani

doctor09 said:


> RIP..... kill each and every terrorist and then donate their bodies to medical students at least they become useful to anyone



You make me laugh in this thread you doctor. No wonder Doctor always think for their own benefits.


----------



## Doctor09

American Pakistani said:


> You make me laugh in this thread you doctor. No wonder Doctor always think for their own benefits.


 so when you are sending 1st consignment ?


----------



## 53fd

delete.....


----------



## Pukhtoon

That Kid Also Died Today !! May their Souls Rest in Peace.


----------



## Roybot

Girls school blown up by militants in Mardan



> *PESHAWAR: Unknown assailants blew up the Girls Middle School Katlang in northwestern Pakistans Mardan district on Tuesday, DawnNews reported.*
> 
> According to police, three rooms of the school were completely destroyed in the explosion, while two were partially damaged.
> 
> More than 20 kilograms of explosives was used in the attack, police said.
> 
> *Up till now, twelve schools have been destroyed by militants in Mardan.*


----------



## Devil Soul

Militants blow up girls school in Mardan
By Umer Farooq
Published: November 8, 2011
MARDAN: Militants detonated a high school for girls in Derai district of Katlang, on the outskirts of district Mardan, late Monday night.
Sources said the schools status was recently upgraded from middle to high school and added that it was the only high school for girls in the area.
They said that the militants tied about 8-10 kilogrammes of explosives to the outer walls of the school which exploded with a bang at 30 minutes past midnight and panicked the residents.
Station House Officer (SHO) Katlang police station Sher Rehman told The Express Tribune that three among the total five rooms, built recently, collapsed where the remaining two were badly damaged and cannot be used any more.
The area is situated at a few miles from the Malakand Agency where militants, in an earlier operation called Rah-e-Rast, destroyed more than 420 schools including 300 schools for girls.


----------



## Ahmad

Please merge the thread if it already exist.

[video]http://ph.news.yahoo.com/video/world-26298012/taliban-claims-karachi-blast-26654059.html[/video]


----------



## CENTCOM

his latest attack again reminds us that we are dealing with a barbarously cruel group of criminals who have a no-holds barred approach to committing atrocities. They continue to prove that they will go to any lengths to destabilize the great nation of Pakistan. These terrorists are busy plotting and killing, when Muslims not just in Pakistan but around the world are joyously celebrating the sacred occasion of Eid. It is extremely sad to hear that Hanif Jadoon was attacked and killed right after leaving the Eid prayers. Unfortunately, this is not the first time; they&#8217;ve turned a day of celebration into a day of mourning for innocent families of Pakistan. Our condolences go to those who were killed and injured in this shameful act of terror. We cannot place enough emphasis on the need to eliminate this threat as soon as possible. We fully support Pakistan in its fight against terrorism and will continue to work side by side to eradicate terrorism from the region.

MAJ Nevers,
DET, United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command


----------



## Varad

Sad incident indeed. Better security should be provided in these areas. Good to know no one got killed.


----------



## Varad

RIP to the officer.


----------



## 53fd

Devil Soul said:


> Militants blow up girls school in Mardan
> By Umer Farooq
> Published: November 8, 2011
> MARDAN: Militants detonated a high school for girls in Derai district of Katlang, on the outskirts of district Mardan, late Monday night.
> Sources said the school&#8217;s status was recently upgraded from middle to high school and added that it was the only high school for girls in the area.
> They said that the militants tied about 8-10 kilogrammes of explosives to the outer walls of the school which exploded with a bang at 30 minutes past midnight and panicked the residents.
> Station House Officer (SHO) Katlang police station Sher Rehman told The Express Tribune that three among the total five rooms, built recently, collapsed where the remaining two were badly damaged and cannot be used any more.
> The area is situated at a few miles from the Malakand Agency where militants, in an earlier operation called &#8220;Rah-e-Rast,&#8221; destroyed more than 420 schools including 300 schools for girls.



Wrong section, & already posted:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/7284-acts-terrorism-pakistan-ii-55.html


----------



## Varad

CENTCOM said:


> his latest attack again reminds us that we are dealing with a barbarously cruel group of criminals who have a no-holds barred approach to committing atrocities. They continue to prove that they will go to any lengths to destabilize the great nation of Pakistan. These terrorists are busy plotting and killing, when Muslims not just in Pakistan but around the world are joyously celebrating the sacred occasion of Eid. It is extremely sad to hear that Hanif Jadoon was attacked and killed right after leaving the Eid prayers. Unfortunately, this is not the first time; they&#8217;ve turned a day of celebration into a day of mourning for innocent families of Pakistan. Our condolences go to those who were killed and injured in this shameful act of terror. *We cannot place enough emphasis on the need to eliminate this threat as soon as possible. We fully support Pakistan in its fight against terrorism and will continue to work side by side to eradicate terrorism from the region.
> *
> MAJ Nevers,
> DET, United States Central Command
> U.S. Central Command



Very aptly said. These terrorists have not even spared innocent lives even on the holy day of Eid. Terrorism is a global problem and concerted efforts should be made in wiping it out.


----------



## Ahmad

Varad said:


> Very aptly said. These terrorists have not even spared innocent lives *even on the holy day of Eid.* Terrorism is a global problem and concerted efforts should be made in wiping it out.



why do you think Eid will be different for them? Eid is simply another day for these guys, their cause is the only thing they think about, they say they dont even care about their own families for the love of religion. didnt we see couple of days ago that they blow up a mosque and killed people in afghanistan? same things happend in paksitan.


----------



## Varad

Ahmad said:


> *why do you think Eid will be different for them?* Eid is simply another day for these guys, their cause is the only thing they think about, they say they dont even care about their own families for the love of religion. didnt we see couple of days ago that they blow up a mosque and killed people in afghanistan? same things happend in paksitan.



Well i thought since they do all of this in the name of holy jihad, so they might respect the holy day of eid. I cant see the rationale
in killing innocent muslims on the day of eid and that too by fellow muslims. Maybe the brainwashing techniques used are very advanced.


----------



## Roybot

Blast damages girls school in Mohmand Agency &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR: A bomb rocked a girls primary school in Haleemzai Tehsil of Mohmand Agency late Wednesday night and partially damaged the structure of the building.*
> 
> The school is located in the Khwajavas Korona area of the Haleemzai Tehsil, about four kilometers away from the Ghalani Headquarters, home to the political agent of the agency and houses rifles and ammunition. &#8220;The school belongs to Malik Nadir, who is a tribal elder,&#8221; Assistant Political Agent Roshan Mehsud told The Express Tribune. &#8220;The bombs were attached to the outer walls of the school, which completely destroyed one of the rooms while the structure was damaged,&#8221; Mehsud added.
> 
> Several schools have been destroyed by militants in Mohmand Agency just as in the rest of the restive tribal belt.


----------



## Varad

^^ RIP to the dead. I think it has been posted in Pakistan war forum.


----------



## Varad

*Explosion destroys CD shops*

PESHAWAR: Two CDs shops were blown up at Swabi District in Yar Hussain area by several anonymous miscreants, on Friday. According to the police, an explosive material was planted by unidentified miscreants near a market in the main bazaar that went off with a big bang. The explosion razed to ground two CD shops and partly damaged a few nearby. No life loss has been reported in the incident. The law enforcement agencies cordoned off the area and registered a case against unknown culprits. app

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## 53fd

*TTP man among 5 militants killed near Jhelum:*



> JHELUM: Five militants, including a member of the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), and four intelligence officials were killed in crossfire in Pind Dadan Khan near Jhelum on Saturday.
> 
> Express 24/7 correspondent Syed Ali reported that Police had carried out an operation on Pir Chambal hill with the help of intelligence agencies. The militants were hiding inside a shrine located on the hill.
> 
> Dr Arshad, a member of the TTP and wanted by intelligence agencies, was also killed in the crossfire.
> 
> Helicopters were later brought in to help shift bodies from the area.
> 
> Sources said that some militants had managed to escape from the site and a search for them was still underway.
> 
> Earlier on November 9, security forces had captured a Swat Taliban commander and his accomplice from Mardan who had earlier escaped a military offensive in 2009.
> 
> Official sources said that they raided a house in Mardan when they had received information on the presence of the militant in the area.



TTP man among 5 militants killed near Jhelum &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

bilalhaider said:


> *TTP man among 5 militants killed near Jhelum:*
> 
> 
> 
> TTP man among 5 militants killed near Jhelum &#8211; The Express Tribune



Kill all these terrorists. Well done Pakistan army.

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------

RIP to the 4 intelligence officers.


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> I am sorry friend but terrorism does not limit itself to Taliban. Any act that threatens peace in Pakistan is an attempt by dirt elements to establish terror among the locals. It should be our duty to report such incidents as they threaten peace.We should not tolerate this or attempt to hide this.Also keep in mind this happened in Balochistan,a terror struck region.
> 
> Anyway i leave the final decision to the MODs. Hope they see my point.



Do you want me to start posting random killings & deaths in India on the Indian section? This thread is exclusively meant for "acts of terrorism", let's just keep it that way.


----------



## Varad

bilalhaider said:


> Do you want me to start posting random killings & deaths in India on the Indian section? This thread is exclusively meant for "acts of terrorism", let's just keep it that way.



Brother this is a free forum and you can post what you like. This is the very reason we have great unbiased MODs here to check us anywhere we go wrong in posting info. I am sure if the MODs see anything wrong in your posts they will check it. You are free to post.


----------



## Varad

*Rangers arrest four suspects*

KARACHI: A heavy contingent of Rangers conducted a raid at Faqir Colony, Orangi Town and arrested four suspects and recovered two TT pistols from their possession. The Rangers shifted the detained suspects to an unknown place for further interrogation. 

Sources said Rangers also conducted a raid at an office of political organisation but they did not find any thing from there.

Separately, Saeedabad police claimed to have arrested two criminals, Naeem and Abdul Basit, from Sector 19, Baldia Town, and recovered two TT pistols from their possession. Police officials said they were involved in several cases of street crimes and attempt to murders. Further investigation was underway.

Meanwhile, Rangers arrested two suspects, Babar and Sarosh, from Gulshan-e-Iqbal area. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## JAT BALWAN

bilalhaider said:


> Do you want me to start posting random killings & deaths in India on the Indian section? This thread is exclusively meant for "acts of terrorism", let's just keep it that way.



Asking as you are not doing so... 

anyways his intentions not look like bashing anyone


----------



## Varad

*Forces defuse bomb in Swat*

MINGORA: An explosive device planted on road-side in Sher Plum area of district Swat was defused by the security forces. According to official sources, the workers of PTCL were working to lay cable on the road-side at Sher Plum when during digging they found a bomb. The information of the explosive device was given to police and security forces, which for security reasons closed Mingora Road for all kinds of traffic for a while and recovered the bomb. The explosives were fixed in an old pressure cooker that was apparently planted by the terrorists during the height of tension in the area. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Varad

*Two injured in Dera Bugti landmine explosion*

QUETTA: Two persons sustained critical injuries in a landmine explosion in the Loti area of Dera Bugti on Friday, official sources said.

According to them, &#8220;Two men were riding a motorbike when their bike hit a landmine planted by unidentified men.&#8221; Police said that the two received severe injuries from the explosion and were removed to a nearby hospital for medical treatment. Local administrative personnel reached the site and launched a probe into the incident

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Varad

*Six terrorists held, 25,000kg explosives seized*

MANDI BAHAUDDIN: Six militants along with 25 thousand kilogrammes explosives were held in the suburbs of Mandi Bahauddin, on Wednesday.

Intelligence agencies raided a poultry farm of one Aslam Tarar and arrested 6 dangerous militants. They were preparing an explosive device at the time of arrest.

Two of them are expert in preparing suicide cars. These militants were being watched for the last six months. They were preparing for simultaneous attacks in Punjab.

The militants said they were preparing for attacks in Lahore, Multan and Faisalabad. They belong to Swat, Swabi, Mardan, Bhakhar, DI Khan and Quetta.

Six terrorists held, 25,000kg explosives seized - PakTribune


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> *Six terrorists held, 25,000kg explosives seized*
> 
> MANDI BAHAUDDIN: Six militants along with 25 thousand kilogrammes explosives were held in the suburbs of Mandi Bahauddin, on Wednesday.
> 
> Intelligence agencies raided a poultry farm of one Aslam Tarar and arrested 6 dangerous militants. They were preparing an explosive device at the time of arrest.
> 
> Two of them are expert in preparing suicide cars. These militants were being watched for the last six months. They were preparing for simultaneous attacks in Punjab.
> 
> The militants said they were preparing for attacks in Lahore, Multan and Faisalabad. They belong to Swat, Swabi, Mardan, Bhakhar, DI Khan and Quetta.
> 
> Six terrorists held, 25,000kg explosives seized - PakTribune



Already posted:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-11.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*Two killed, shops destroyed in Miramshah clash*

MIRAMSHAH, Nov 9: Two persons, including a girl and a suspected man, were killed while a hospital and dozens of medicine shops were destroyed during a clash between security forces and militants in Miramshah Bazaar of North Waziristan Agency.

Locals said that militants targeted Stadium checkpost and Amin post with heavy and light weapons from the roofs of high buildings in Miramshah Bazaar on Monday.

The security forces, backed by helicopter gunships and artillery, targeted the buildings where suspected militants were taking shelter. The gun battle continued for over 16 hours.

They said that security forces blew up the Medical Complex Plaza, destroying more than 50 medicine shops, costly machinery
including ultrasound machines, X-ray plants and other valuable electronic equipment causing millions of rupees losses to the owners.

The shelling and bombing also destroyed a portion of district headquarters hospital Miramshah. A girl was buried alive under the rubble of the boundary wall of the hospital.

Three children were also injured as various blocks including dental block, Operation Theater and medical ward of the hospital were damaged. The fear-gripped patients including women and children runaway from the hospital, locals said.

The local tribal people condemned the incident and demanded compensation for the affected shopkeepers.

In FR Kohat, at least five passengers were injured when a bomb planted on Indus Highway exploded in Darra Adamkhel on Eid
day.

Militants also fired 14 rockets at different areas of Darra Adamkhel. However, no loss of life or property was reported.

The passengers were coming to Kohat from Peshawar to celebrate Eidul Azha with their relatives when their vehicle was targeted with a roadside remote controlled explosive device.

The security forces targeted suspected locations of militants with artillery but there was no report of casualties. In Kurram Agency, militants fired three rockets from Tangi Zaira Raisy mountain at Paywar village on Tuesday night. However, no
casualty was reported.

It was the second attack on Paywar village within one week.

In Lakki Marwat, a police party was attacked by a group of outlaws in Abbass Khattak area in the limits of Dadiwala police station.

Sources said that police party signalled four suspected motorcyclists to stop near a watercourse.

&#8220;The motorcyclists including three proclaimed offenders, who were armed with weapons and hand grenades, opened firing on the policemen,&#8221; they said.They said that the attackers also hurled two hand grenades at the police party. Police repulsed the attack and arrested one of the attackers identified as Tasveer Khan.

Other attackers were identified as Naseebullah, Hukam Khan and Zaheer Khan, sources said, adding they managed to disappear in the mountainous area.

Two killed, shops destroyed in Miramshah clash | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## Varad

*Checkpost attacked, school blown up in Mohmand*

GHALLANAI: Unidentified terrorists blew up a boys' school in Mohmand Agency late on Wednesday night, while a security forces checkpost was also attacked.

The boys' primary school was blown up in Khawaja Was Kor area of tehsil Haleemzai. The security forces arrested dozens of members of Khawaja Was tribe under collective responsibility and also demolished the houses of two tribesmen namely Gul Zada and Tariq.

Separately, the terrorists attacked a joint checkpost of Levies and Khassadar force in Sharaf Kor area of tehsil Safi. The security officials repulsed the attack and no life loss occurred in the clash. The security forces cordoned off the area and launched a search operation. Twenty suspects were arrested and shifted to Ghallanai jail.

Checkpost attacked, school blown up in Mohmand - PakTribune


----------



## Varad

*12 die in attacks in northwest Pakistan: officials*

PESHAWAR, Pakistan &#8212; Two separate militant attacks left at least 12 people dead, including children, in Pakistan's troubled Khyber tribal district on Saturday, officials said.
Some 18,000 people last month fled their homes in Khyber, near the Afghan border, amid fears of a fresh onslaught of fighting between the army and Islamist militants tied to the Pakistani Taliban.
"At least six people including two children and a woman were killed when a mortar fired by militants fell on a house in Tirah valley," a senior local administration official, Saeed Ahmad Jan, told AFP.
He said that the militants apparently wanted to target a nearby checkpost of security forces but missed.
And in Bara town a group of 20-25 militants from the Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) group attacked a checkpost of the paramilitary Frontier Corps, triggering a gunfight.
"The exchange of fire left six militants dead and 10 others wounded," Jan said, adding that troops arrested all the injured rebels.
Pakistan's army has previously launched a series of offensives targeting the LI, a Taliban-allied militant group waging a local insurgency.
Pakistan's seven tribal districts on the Afghan border are rife with a homegrown insurgency and are strongholds of Taliban and Al-Qaeda operatives.
Pakistan has launched operations along parts of the lawless belt but has withstood US pressure to wage battle with the Haqqani network, which is blamed for some of the worst attacks in Afghanistan.

AFP: 12 die in attacks in northwest Pakistan: officials


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> *Forces defuse bomb in Swat*
> 
> MINGORA: An explosive device planted on road-side in Sher Plum area of district Swat was defused by the security forces. According to official sources, the workers of PTCL were working to lay cable on the road-side at Sher Plum when during digging they found a bomb. The information of the explosive device was given to police and security forces, which for security reasons closed Mingora Road for all kinds of traffic for a while and recovered the bomb. The explosives were fixed in an old pressure cooker that was apparently planted by the terrorists during the height of tension in the area.
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



Already posted, please quit spamming:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-11.html


----------



## Varad

bilalhaider said:


> Already posted, please quit spamming:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-11.html



Hi dear friend, its not my duty to check every thread for a particular post. This was an attempted act of terrorism and it is in its 
rightful thread. We should strongly condemn such incidents rather than bickering over trivial issues.


----------



## majesticpankaj

Thanks Varad for keeping us informed regarding terrorism in Pakistan .


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> Hi dear friend, its not my duty to check every thread for a particular post. This was an attempted act of terrorism and it is in its
> rightful thread. We should strongly condemn such incidents rather than bickering over trivial issues.



Maybe you should look if the news has already been posted or not, & stop spamming.


----------



## Varad

majesticpankaj said:


> Thanks Varad for keeping us informed regarding terrorism in Pakistan .



Its my pleasure brother. But i also encourage you to post on such incidents. It is high time that the deeds of these terrorists in 
our neigbourhood be exposed to the world. We will condemn every such act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## majesticpankaj

Varad said:


> Its my pleasure brother. But i also encourage you to post on such incidents. It is high time that the deeds of these terrorists in
> our neigbourhood be exposed to the world. We will condemn every such act.



I think you take a lot of pain in posting such dreadful reports. I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> *Rangers arrest four suspects*
> 
> KARACHI: A heavy contingent of Rangers conducted a raid at Faqir Colony, Orangi Town and arrested four suspects and recovered two TT pistols from their possession. The Rangers shifted the detained suspects to an unknown place for further interrogation.
> 
> Sources said Rangers also conducted a raid at an office of political organisation but they did not find any thing from there.
> 
> Separately, Saeedabad police claimed to have arrested two criminals, Naeem and Abdul Basit, from Sector 19, Baldia Town, and recovered two TT pistols from their possession. Police officials said they were involved in several cases of street crimes and attempt to murders. Further investigation was underway.
> 
> Meanwhile, Rangers arrested two suspects, Babar and Sarosh, from Gulshan-e-Iqbal area. staff report
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



Already posted. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-11.html

Please stop spamming.


----------



## majesticpankaj

@bilal -- he has not started a new thread so stop spamming


----------



## Varad

bilalhaider said:


> Maybe you should look if the news has already been posted or not, & stop spamming.



Brother, you know that the option which shows news is already posted works only on new thread. But why are we quarelling on such a trivial issue of threads. This thread is about terrorism and planting a bomb is an act of terrorism. We should strongly condemn it 
rather than fighting with each other. May these terrorists be punished by the armed forces.


----------



## Varad

majesticpankaj said:


> I think you take a lot of pain in posting such dreadful reports. I appreciate your efforts.



Thank You friend. But you see these news are easily available on the net, its just that no one posts them. Not posting such incidents gives one false hope that the country is safe from these terrorists and they instead start focussing on other countries problems.
It is that complacency we have to guard against. Even if it had taken me great pains, i would have still posted these news.
The acts of these brutal terrorists must be condemned to the core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> *12 die in attacks in northwest Pakistan: officials*
> 
> PESHAWAR, Pakistan  Two separate militant attacks left at least 12 people dead, including children, in Pakistan's troubled Khyber tribal district on Saturday, officials said.
> Some 18,000 people last month fled their homes in Khyber, near the Afghan border, amid fears of a fresh onslaught of fighting between the army and Islamist militants tied to the Pakistani Taliban.
> "At least six people including two children and a woman were killed when a mortar fired by militants fell on a house in Tirah valley," a senior local administration official, Saeed Ahmad Jan, told AFP.
> He said that the militants apparently wanted to target a nearby checkpost of security forces but missed.
> And in Bara town a group of 20-25 militants from the Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) group attacked a checkpost of the paramilitary Frontier Corps, triggering a gunfight.
> "The exchange of fire left six militants dead and 10 others wounded," Jan said, adding that troops arrested all the injured rebels.
> Pakistan's army has previously launched a series of offensives targeting the LI, a Taliban-allied militant group waging a local insurgency.
> Pakistan's seven tribal districts on the Afghan border are rife with a homegrown insurgency and are strongholds of Taliban and Al-Qaeda operatives.
> Pakistan has launched operations along parts of the lawless belt but has withstood US pressure to wage battle with the Haqqani network, which is blamed for some of the worst attacks in Afghanistan.
> 
> AFP: 12 die in attacks in northwest Pakistan: officials



6 people & 6 militants were killed. 10 militants were injured as well.

This goes to show that the Afghan safe havens for terrorists attacking innocent tribal people need to be rooted out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

bilalhaider said:


> 6 people & 6 militants were killed. 10 militants were injured as well.
> 
> This goes to show that the Afghan safe havens for terrorists attacking innocent tribal people need to be rooted out.



Totally agree with you. Its high time these terrorists get their due, be it in Afghanistan or Pakistan.


----------



## Varad

*Terrorists kill 4 army men including an officer*

CHAKWAL: Terrorists have killed four military officials including a Major of the Pakistan Army after abduction.

According to details a commander of defunct Jihadi outfit, kidnapped a serving major of Pak Army from the area of Mandi Baha-ud-Din and conveyed him to the den of terrorists located at salt ranges in the area of Pir Chambal under the jurisdiction of police station Choa Saiden Shah district Chakwal.

After getting report of kidnapping four intelligence officials began the search of their officer but the terrorists came to know about their presence in the area and they gunned down them. Latter they killed the abducted officer also. .

On Saturday a search operation was conducted for which helicopter was also used. After hectic effort of eight hours the dead bodies of five army men were traced out and these were shifted to Rawalpindi.

Electronic media telecasted the news of killing of five terrorists while police tried to leave an impression that a police encounter was held against terrorists; however they failed to convey any solid information to the media.

Regional Police Office Rawalpindi Capt(R) Zubair also reached on the occasion where heavy contingents of police were already deployed.

ONLINE - International News Network


----------



## Varad

^^ These terrorists have crossed all limits. RIP to the officials and especially to the *serving Pakistan army major*.Kidnapping 
army personnels show how emboldened they have become. The goverment should take serious action.

@Bilal Bhai, the link is there bhai. Its from AFP just 2 hours late. RIP to the men


----------



## Varad

bilalhaider said:


> This is old news, from a few months ago I believe.



I beleive it has something to do with the earlier post you posted about 4 intelligence officials.The latest article say that the media was misled. Anyway RIP to the dead officers.

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------




bilalhaider said:


> This link you posted is not AFP. You posted news from a few months ago. There is no such event that has taken place. This is what happened in Chakwal:
> 
> 
> 
> ONLINE - International News Network



Look at the source its AFP and now its 3 hours old.

I am sorry i provided the wrong link. Its from ONLINE - International News Network and check the top news.


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> I beleive it has something to do with the earlier post you posted about 4 intelligence officials.The latest article say that the media was misled. Anyway RIP to the dead officers.



The media is not misled. Chakwal is not the same as Jhelum. Please do not post news reports from a few months ago & then lie about it.

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




Varad said:


> I beleive it has something to do with the earlier post you posted about 4 intelligence officials.The latest article say that the media was misled. Anyway RIP to the dead officers.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the source its AFP and now its 3 hours old.
> 
> AFP: 12 die in attacks in northwest Pakistan: officials



Please know that Khyber agency is no where near Chakwal, which you just posted right now.


----------



## Varad

bilalhaider said:


> The media is not misled. Chakwal is not the same as Jhelum. Please do not post news reports from a few months ago & then lie about it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please know that Khyber agency is no where near Chakwal, which you just posted right now.




I just corrected my mitake. Are you saying that what you posted and this are different incidents? If its so then it more serious issue.


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> I beleive it has something to do with the earlier post you posted about 4 intelligence officials.The latest article say that the media was misled. Anyway RIP to the dead officers.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:28 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the source its AFP and now its 3 hours old.
> 
> I am sorry i provided the wrong link. Its from ONLINE - International News Network and check the top news.



This is an old link, the front page for onlinenews.pk today is this:

ONLINE - International News Network

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------




Varad said:


> I just corrected my mitake. Are you saying that what you posted and this are different incidents? If its so then it more serious issue.



You posted an incident from a few months ago. There is no such news on any other media outlet.


----------



## Varad

bilalhaider said:


> This is an old link, the front page for onlinenews.pk today is this:
> 
> ONLINE - International News Network
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> You posted an incident from a few months ago. There is no such news on any other media outlet.



Sorry friends had to go somewhere. So, back to the topic, i stand by what i posted and here is the link and check the top news.

ONLINE - International News Network

There is no way i can manipulate that link.


----------



## Varad

bilalhaider said:


> This is an old link, the front page for onlinenews.pk today is this:
> 
> ONLINE - International News Network
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> You posted an incident from a few months ago. There is no such news on any other media outlet.



Come on now Bilal bhai, dont play games with me. Just click HOME on the link you have provided and you will see the top stories. I hope i have cleared the doubt. 

Very Sad news. Going by your inputs these are different incidents. RIP to all the 8 officers killed today.Mat terrorists rot in hell.


----------



## 53fd

Varad said:


> Come on now Bilal bhai, dont play games with me. Just click HOME on the link you have provided and you will see the top stories. I hope i have cleared the doubt.
> 
> Very Sad news. Going by your inputs these are different incidents. RIP to all the 8 officers killed today.Mat terrorists rot in hell.



It's funny that no one else is reporting it. Must be like the Taliban sources in Afghanistan that report over 50 NATO/US soldiers getting killed everyday.


----------



## majesticpankaj

Two persons injured in a remote controlled blast in Balochistan

A woman and a teenage boy were injured in a remote controlled blast on a Police patrol near the Bakra Mandi area in Dera Murad Jamali city of Naseerabad District in Balochistan on November 12, reports Express Tribune. Unknown militants attached an explosive device to a motorbike in the Bakra Mandi area. &#8220;The target of the blast was a Police patrol. However, the personnel escaped unhurt. The passers-by received minor injuries,&#8221; local Police official Hidyatullah said. No group claimed responsibility for the attack.

Separately, unidentified militants blew up three power-supplying towers with explosive materials in Kohlu District, reports Daily Times. United Baloch Army (UBA) spokesman Mizar Baloch, claimed responsibility for the attack.

Meanwhile, Levis Force recovered three abductees during an encounter with the armed captors in Mach area of Bolan District, reported The News. Armed militants had abducted them on gun point early on November 12, 2011.

---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

One Policeman killed in bomb blast in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

A Policeman, identified as Ayaz, was killed and a constable Fazal Rahim injured in a remote-controlled bomb attack on a Police check post near Dhandu Bridge at Saro Police Station in Charsadda District of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, on November 12, reported Daily Times.

Separately, a former union nazim (organiser) and local leader of Awami National Party (ANP) Karimul Hadi Khan, along with his two friends Professor Riaz and Haji Akhunzada were injured in a hand grenade attack by unidentified militants in Kanju Township in Kabal tehsil (revenue unit) of Swat District.


----------



## SQ8

majesticpankaj said:


> well i don't think so



Either post news which is confirmed as done by militants or dont.. its spamming then.


----------



## SQ8

majesticpankaj said:


> I don't think so-- I have mentioned the reason. Unknown armed men are basically militants



And posting such will be regarded as spamming.. I think so.


----------



## Varad

*Two schools blown up in Pakistan*

Peshawar: Unknown assailants blew up two schools in Swabi and Nowshehra districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan on Sunday.
According to report, the militants destroyed the girls&#8217; school in Shewa Adda area of Swabi and boys&#8217; school Rojba area of Nowshehra by detonation explosives.
Sources said that the schools were partially damaged in the attack and no loss of life reported in the attack.

Two schools blown up in Pakistan | The News Tribe


----------



## 53fd

> *5 proclaimed offenders killed in armed encounter:*
> 
> CHAKWAL: Five dangerous proclaimed offenders were killed by police in an armed counter near village Pir Chambel in the border area of Chakwal District.
> 
> More than 10 accused kidnapped incharge security of Gharibwall cement factory and two others servants and took them in the hilly area of salt range. Jhelum police started chasing the accused and later on Chakwal police also rushed on the spot and in a joint operation encounter, started with criminals.
> 
> Helicopter of army aviation was also called to assist the police. Five accused so for have been killed till filling of this report as the police encounter was still going on in the late evening as the criminals were resisting very hard.
> 
> The dead bodies of the accused were shifted to Gharibwall cement factory. The abducted major and the other two persons were not recovered so far and it was feared that the accused would not spare them. RPO captain retired M. Zubair, DPO chakwal DPO Jhelum also rushed on the spot and they themselves supervising the operation.
> 
> According to the police sources that this area was a hub of criminals and proclaimed offenders due to the hilly area as approached to this area was not easy. However police was trying its best to recover the kidnapped people.



ONLINE - International News Network


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan Donkey Cart Blast Kills 6

Posted Sunday, November 13th, 2011 at 4:25 pm


Pakistan officials say a bomb blast in the country's remote northwest has killed six people. 

Authorities say the bomb that exploded Sunday was planted in a donkey cart in the market of Mastak town. 

A local government official says the explosives were detonated with a remote-controlled device. 

No group has claimed responsibility. Officials have blamed similar attacks in the past on the Taliban and Islamist militants. 

In other news from Pakistan, 21 people were killed when a minivan and a bus collided Sunday in southern Sindh Province. 

Pakistan has one of the world's worst records for deadly traffic accidents, blamed on poor roads, badly maintained vehicles and reckless driving.


----------



## American Pakistani

Pakistan Donkey Cart Blast Kills 6 « VOA Breaking News

Source: Voice of America.

Very sad.


----------



## 53fd

*8 alleged terrorists arrested in Kohat*



> KOHAT, Nov 13: The law enforcement agencies arrested eight alleged terrorists during a raid at Shindhand camp of Afghan refugees in Kohat district near the tribal area on Sunday.
> 
> Police said that they received information that a group of militants was intimidating tribal families, who were fleeing their homes owing to attacks on their vehicles on Shindhad Road.
> 
> The Bilitang police accompanied by commandoes raided the refugees camp in Shindhand. The law enforcers asked eight armed men, present there, to surrender but they started running and threatened to open firing on the policemen.
> 
> After a chase the eight men handed themselves over to police. Police seized six Kalashnikovs and two light machine guns from their possession.
> 
> The security forces also came to help police and launched a search operation in the area. The operation was in progress till filing of this report.
> 
> In Bajaur Agency, security forces arrested five suspects and defused two landmines during a search operation in Mamond tehsil on Sunday.
> 
> In Kurram Agency, bomb disposal squad defused a time bomb planted under a bridge on Sunday and launched a search operation in the area.
> 
> Sources said that security forces arrested two suspects with the help of sniffer dogs during the search operation in Mero Kass area after recovery of the bomb. &#8212; Dawn



8 alleged terrorists arrested in Kohat | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## 53fd

*150 suspects detained:*



> LAHORE, Nov 13: The police detained over 150 people in an extensive search operation in Thokar Niaz Baig, Raiwind and Chuhng areas early on Sunday.
> 
> The operation was launched against terror suspects ahead of Muharram and annual congregation of Tableeghi Jamaat in Raiwind.
> 
> Sadar Division Operations SP Shoaib Khurram told Dawn that they took 150 people into custody for not having identity documents and obtained surety bonds from 450 others during the operation. He said the sureties had also been taken from owners of hotels, guest houses, inns, seminaries and residential places where terror suspects could stay. The SP said the operation would continue for two more days as a precautionary measure.
> 
> The SP said those who had been detained would be released only after producing guarantors.



150 suspects detained | Provinces | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varad

*2 girls&#8217; schools targeted by terrorists*

SWABI/BANNU: Two girls&#8217; schools were targeted by terrorists in Swabi and Bannu, destroying one and damaging the other.

Twin bomb blasts destroyed a major portion of a girls&#8217; school in the Swabi district. The explosions that occurred one after the other destroyed five of the seven rooms of the Primary Girls&#8217; School, Shewa No 3, police officials said. The school is located in a densely-populated area, and the sound of the explosions was heard in several villages of the area, waking people up from sleep. Officials from the Kalu Khan police station, in whose jurisdiction the incident happened, rushed to the school soon after the explosions. They said the bombs were planted in veranda near the classrooms&#8217; walls. The school building was declared unfit for use, and the girls are likely to be shifted to nearby schools.

In a separate incident, terrorists hit a Girls Higher Secondary School in Bannu. The school building was damaged in the explosion caused by a bomb planted at its premises. The explosion resulted in damaging doors and windows of the building while the residences of a former nazim union council Barkatullah Khan and his relatives were also damaged. staff report/agencies

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad

bloody education haters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Four soldiers killed by militants in Khyber Agency: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR: Four paramilitary soldiers were killed on Monday when militants attacked their convoy in the northwestern tribal district of Khyber, officials said. The attackers opened fire on the paramilitary convoy in the Nala area, five kilometres west of Bara, the district headquarters of Khyber.*
> 
> &#8220;The militants opened fire at the convoy when it passed from the area and killed four security persons,&#8221; Rehan Gul Khattak, a local administration official told AFP.*&#8220;The security forces fired back but the militants managed to escape,&#8221; he said.*
> 
> Some 18,000 people fled their homes in Khyber last month amid fears of a fresh onslaught of fighting between the army and militants tied to the Pakistani Taliban.
> 
> *In the neighbouring district of Mohmand, security forces said they killed four militants and wounded five others who were later arrested, as the group tried to enter Pakistan from across the unmarked border in Afghanistan. &#8220;Those who have been arrested were injured during the exchange of fire as the militants attacked Pakistan forces and they retaliated,&#8221; said Maqsood Hassan, a local administration official.*
> 
> Security officials in Peshawar confirmed both incidents.


----------



## 53fd

*Police arrest 10 wanted terrorists in Karachi:*



> Police arrest 10 wanted terrorists in Karachi
> 
> KARACHI: Karachi Police has made arrest of 10 criminals including the most wanted terrorists after an encounter here on Sunday.
> 
> According to media reports, North Karachi Industrial Police has arrested a terrorist named Muslim Khan and recovered weapons from his possession. Police told Muslim Khan was wanted to police while his name was also included in the Worth Schedule of Home Department.
> 
> Moreover, police conducted a sting operation in various parts of the Korangi Town and arrested nine criminals including a target killer.
> 
> Police also recovered a Rifle, Repeater and other weapons from the possession of the criminals.



ONLINE - International News Network

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Four soldiers killed by militants in Khyber | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## Varad

*Cart bomb kills nine in Tirah*

LANDI KOTAL, Nov 13: Nine volunteers of a tribal lashkar were killed and six others injured when a bomb concealed in a donkey cart exploded in a remote village of Tirah valley in Khyber tribal region on Sunday.

According to sources, the incident took place near a watermill in Mastak bazaar where a large number of people, including some activists of Zakhakhel tribal lashkar, had gathered to grind wheat.

The donkey cart laden with bags of wheat was left unattended and it exploded with a big bang, killing six lashkar volunteers on
the spot. Three of the nine injured people died in hospital.

The watermill and adjoining shops and houses were damaged.

Officials said the bomb was detonated through a remote control. No group has claimed responsibility for the blast.

The Zakhakhel tribal lashkar and the Mangal Bagh-led banned militant organisation, the Lashkar-i-Islam, are at loggerheads since April this year. Some Zakhakhel commanders had parted ways with Mangal Bagh after the LI activists allegedly killed a Zakhakhel cleric in March this year.

Meanwhile, two militants were killed as clashes continued between Lashkar-i-Islam and Ansaarul Islam on Sunday.

Sources said that fresh clashes erupted on Saturday in Serhai Kandao area of Tirah valley where the militants were engaged in
fierce fighting to take control of some hilltops under the control of the LI.

In Malakdinkhel area, militants attacked a security post at midnight on Saturday. Officials said that troops repulsed the attack which caused minor damage to the post.

Nobody was hurt in the attack.

Troops imposed a curfew in Malakdinkhel area and arrested about 26 suspected 

Cart bomb kills nine in Tirah | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Varad

*Security forces link LeJ leader to Multan blast*

MULTAN: *Security forces have discovered that Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) leader Dr Arshad, who was killed in a covert raid on a militant hideout in Jhelum on November 12, was responsible for the imambargha blast in Multan.*
The bomb blast in Multan had injured 10 people, however no one was killed. After the blast, police had arrested many people from Mandi Bahauddin and had found out clues linking Dr Arshad to the blast in Multan.
Security forces have currently shifted all the arrested terrorists to unknown places and are conducting raids in southern Punjab. During one of the raids, police also recovered 2000kg of explosives.
The security forces are planning to raid different madrassahs that are found to be having links with terrorists.
As reported earlier, Dr Arshad, a known entity to law enforcement officials, led a group of LeJ militants. He was accused of killing eight Ahmadis in Mong, a village near Mandi Bahauddin. There was also a case against him for using a rocket launcher against Shahtaj Sugar Mills, as well as attacking local elected officials, said sources in intelligence agencies.
Dr Arshad was wanted by the police in at least 10 cases of terrorism.

Security forces link LeJ leader to Multan blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*3 militants killed, 4 injured in Mohmand:*



> GHALANAI/KOHAT, Nov 14: Surveillance of the border was increased on Monday after Pakistani security forces killed three militants and injured four who intruded into Mohmand Agency from Afghanistan overnight, officials said.
> 
> They said that personnel of Khasadar Force and Frontier Corps, manning a checkpost in the Olay area, challenged the militants when they were entering Baizai tehsil at about 8:15pm.
> 
> According to the officials the militants had entered Olay from Nazarkhel area across the border and were proceeding towards Atam Kallay. The security forces targeted them with heavy weapons and started shelling from the nearby posts to force them to surrender, but they escaped in the dark.
> 
> &#8220;At least three militants were killed and four to five were injured in the shelling by security forces,&#8221; officials said.
> 
> They said that security forces accompanied by members of Atmarkhel Peace Committee visited the area in the morning and found stains of blood there. Security forces also recovered one hand grenade, two magazines and other things from the spot.
> 
> Meanwhile, political tehsildars Khalid Khan and Shamsul Islam inspected deployment of Levies and Khasadar personnel at checkposts, established in different areas of Haleemzai and Ekkaghund tehsils of the tribal region.
> 
> Also, one person was killed and eight others, including six women, were injured when militants fired mortar shells at Jawaki area of Frontier Region of Kohat on Monday.
> 
> Official sources said that militants fired several mortar shells from the Tor Chappar mountain of Darra Adamkhel at the residential area of Jawaki. The mortar shells hit three houses in the area, they added.
> 
> They said that a man identified as Muneer was killed in the incident. The injured were identified as Asma Bibi, Fatima Bibi, Nausheen Bibi, Kiran Bibi, Sumera Bibi, Sakina, Aftab and Shafaat. They were shifted to combined military hospital in Kohat for treatment. It is important to mention here that eight alleged militants were arrested on Sunday during a raid on an Afghan refugees camp, situated near the border between Kohat district and Shindhad tribal area.
> 
> Sources said that the arrested terrorists were involved in attacks on the vehicles of tribesmen, who were fleeing the area.
> 
> The mortar attack on the residential area coincided with the daylong visit of Inspector General of Police Akbar Khan Hoti to Kohat. The IGP urged people to cooperate with law enforcement agencies in curbing militancy in the region.
> 
> The residents of Jawaki area have been migrating to safer places for the last few months owing to rocket and mortar attacks on their houses by militants.
> 
> In Swat, the local peace jirga has demanded arrest of reuniting terrorists, who had fled the district after a military operation, to bring them to justice. The demand was made by chief of Nekpekhel Peace Committee Saifullah Khan during a press conference in Mingora on Monday.
> 
> Flanked by Feroz Shah, Ibrahim Dewlai, Inamur Rehman and Zaheen Khan, he said that suspected terrorists released from prisons might be involved in attacks on volunteers of peace committee. Terrorists would not be allowed to disturb peace of Swat, he added.
> 
> Mr Khan termed attack on Karimul Hadi, general secretary of the committee, a cowardice act. &#8220;Such acts of terrorists will never plunge the high morale of the elders of the committee,&#8221; he said. He said that peace in Swat was restored after great sacrifices of lives and properties. &#8220;We will stand shoulder-to-shoulder with army for maintenance of peace and elimination of last terrorist,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Mr Khan said that terrorists were trying to regroup in Swat but people would foil their evil designs. He demanded of the government and security forces to arrest all terrorists, either hiding in Pakistan or in other countries, to bring them to justice. &#8212;Correspondents/APP



Intruders killed in Mohmand | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## Varad

*Twin blasts in Bannu*

BANNU: Two low-intensity blasts have been reported at Havaid and Meryan areas of Bannu on Monday with no casualty, police said. The bomb planted at the house of Shehri Khan at Havaid was blasted by unidentified terrorists with the help of remote-control device, destroying its structure and boundary-wall with no casualties. The second blast ripped through an auto shop at Miran Akundkhel, destroying it completely. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## 53fd

*16 militants killed in Upper Orakzai operation:*



> PESHAWAR: Security forces launched an operation against militant hideouts and killed 16 militants while 12 sustained injuries in Upper Orakzai Agency of the tribal belt.
> 
> Officials said security forces proceeded towards Dabori, Gokamar and Shadala area and targeted six hideouts after which militants started to escape from the area.
> 
> Officials added that the operation will be continued until peace is restored in the area.
> 
> &#8220;We have been chasing militants and continue it until we eliminate them and bring back peace to the once peaceful area,&#8221; officials said.
> 
> Earlier, security forces captured a Swat Taliban commander Hazrat Bilal and his accomplice from Mardan who had earlier escaped a military offensive in 2009.



16 militants killed in Upper Orakzai operation &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*26 militants killed in Orakzai Agency:*



> At least 26 militants were killed and over dozen injured during clashes with Pakistan Army in country&#8217;s northwestern tribal region, sources said on Tuesday. The sources said the armed forces launched massive offensive against militants in Dabori area of Orakzai Agency. According to sources, the forces shelled militant hide outs in the area. Pakistan army has been battling a Pakistan Taliban-led insurgency since 2008 in the country&#8217;s northwestern restive region.



26 militants killed in Orakzai Agency | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## Varad

*Hakimullah Mehsud warns of more attacks*


PESHAWAR: Breaking his silence after a long time, the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) head Hakimullah Mehsud has warned that well-orchestrated attacks were being planned against the government and the military to wrest control of areas that it had lost in Swat and rest of Malakand division and the tribal areas.

In an Eid message displayed on the TTP website and available in English, Urdu, Pashto and Arabic, he claimed his fighters had withdrawn from certain areas as part of war strategy. Subsequently, he said some of these places have again fallen into the hands of the TTP. 

He said the TTP fighters were waging guerrilla warfare and inflicting losses on both the Pakistani security forces and the US assets.

Hakimullah Mehsud, who is in hiding after surviving US drone strikes and operations by the Pakistani military, said the TTP was continuing an open war that its late founder Baitullah Mehsud had declared against the Pakistani state in January 2008 due to Islamabad&#8217;s alliance with the US.

He also reiterated the TTP loyalty to Afghan Taliban leader Mulla Muhammad Omar and said as Muslims they didn&#8217;t recognise the Durand Line border between Afghanistan and Pakistan or any other border. 

&#8220;He is our leader, guide and Ameer,&#8221; Hakimullah Mehsud said while referring to Mulla Omar. &#8220;The services and sacrifices made by the TTP for the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan have been proven over time and our association with them will only continue to strengthen,&#8221; he added.

Hakimullah Mehsud warns of more attacks


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

that lizard eater makes his fiery speeches then goes into hiding.....he'll get what's coming to him, sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> that lizard eater makes his fiery speeches then goes into hiding.....he'll get what's coming to him, sooner or later.


This Problem will not be solved by killing him if he will be not there some other will come up the problem will be solved by talks


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

talks alone are useless unless there is a direction for talks ---and a guarantee for long-lasting peace. Last time there were talks they reneged on their promises (we saw in Swat)

talks are done from position of strength.....the government has failed to make its presence felt in those rural areas; they'd be best served by showing the people there that they care!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Army major, 26 terrorists killed in clashes:*



> PESHAWAR: A Pakistan army major was killed when about 60 terrorists attacked the Marazan checkpost in the central Kurram Agency late Tuesday night in a bid to revolt against the military offensive carried out in the region earlier. The deceased was identified as Major Sikandar. More than 20 terrorists were reportedly killed and nine hideouts were destroyed when the security forces retaliated. &#8220;The terrorists were hiding in nearby mountains and opened fire on the convoy which was followed by firing rockets. Security forces retaliated and killed 20 militants. One of our major succumbed to his wounds,&#8221; official sources said. In a separate incident in Shadala area of Ghaljo, four terrorists were killed and one soldier sustained injuries. Similarly, up to six militants were killed and several others injured in security forces operation launched against insurgents in Khartang area of Darra Adamkhel. Earlier, a policeman was killed while another was injured when a remote-controlled explosion took place near a police checkpost in the Shabqadar tehsil of Charsadda. Police officials added that the checkpost was situated on a main road, linking Mohmand Agency with Charsadda and Peshawar. Meanwhile, the funeral prayers of the slain policeman were held with senior police officials, including Peshawar City Police Officer (CPO) in attendance. inp



http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2011\11\17\story_17-11-2011_pg7_3


----------



## 53fd

*17 terrorists, including 3 TTP commanders arrested in Punjab:*



> LAHORE: Around 17 suspected terrorists including three Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) commanders were arrested in Punjab, Express 24/7 reported on Wednesday.
> 
> According to police, several mobile phones and laptops were seized from these suspects.
> 
> Express 24/7 correspondent Rabia Mehmood reported that these terrorists were arrested from different parts of Punjab including Lahore, Multan and Okara.
> 
> The TTP commanders include Qari Muhammad Ashraf, Dr Abdul Khaliq and Mohammad Sarfraz.
> 
> One of the TTP commander Ashraf was a close accomplice of Dr Usman, who was accused of involvement in 2009 GHQ attack in which heavily-armed militants wearing suicide vests, attacked the headquarters in Rawalpindi and held off army commandos for hours.
> 
> Sources said that the arrested TTP commanders previously belonged to the Lashkar-e-Jhangvi, a banned militant outfit.



3 TTP commanders among 17 terrorists arrested in Punjab &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Varad

*Karachi beachfront blast kills six*

An unlikely explosion in an unlikely destination killed two police constables and at least four suspected terrorists under mysterious circumstances in Karachi&#8217;s posh Sea View locality near the Village restaurant on Wednesday night at around 10:30pm.

While police claimed that the heroics of their two constables Maula Bakhsh and Mamraiz Iqbal thwarted a major terrorist attack in the city, it remained unclear under what circumstances the heavily armed terrorists decided to blow themselves up. The suspected terrorists not only outnumbered the policemen, they also outgunned them by a mile.
A suicide jacket, grenades and Kalashnikov rifles all believed to be with the terrorists were also recovered from the crime scene. The two police constables carried just two standard AK-47s with them. Three bodies of the terrorists were found intact and were left at the crime scene till the filing of this report. However, officials said the terrorists could number five since a dismembered head with shoulder length hair, called a wig by some TV channels, was also recovered from the spot.
Home Minister Manzoor Wasan claimed that the two police constables first chased the terrorists, engaged them when they refused to stop and when they were cornered, the terrorists panicked and blew themselves up. He announced Rs2 million for the slain policemen, one of whom &#8211; Mamraiz Iqbal &#8211; died later at the hospital.
&#8220;We had information that terrorists were planning attacks during Muharram, but we didn&#8217;t realise that they would plan to do something much earlier,&#8221; Wasan said.
District South DIG Commandant Shaukat Ali Shah told The Express Tribune that the crime scene suggested that at least four terrorists were killed in an explosion. He said that the suicide jacket worn by one of the terrorists may have exploded by mistake destroying the car in which they were travelling. &#8220;It appears that the terrorists used the same type of suicide jackets that the terrorists involved in the PNS Mehran base attack used,&#8221; he said.
The DIG said one could not say for sure what exactly was the target of the attackers since the DHA houses a number of high security zones, including consulates.
While the bodies of the policemen were immediately shifted to the hospital, those of the suspected terrorists were left there at the spot. The suspected terrorists were dressed in shalwar kameez and sported medium sized beards. Forensics teams collected fingerprints from the dead bodies.
There were unconfirmed TV reports that the car used by the suspects bearing registration number 5294 was owned by Maqbool Ahmed Khokar. A reported Identity card of one of the suspects, night vision goggles and first aid box were also recovered. Police officials who spoke with The Express Tribune however did not confirm the TV reports.

Karachi beachfront blast kills six &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Varad

28 militants killed in Orakzai

KALAYA, Nov 15: At least 28 militants were killed and 12 others wounded by security forces in the Dabori area of Orakzai Agency on Tuesday.

At least 11 places said to have been used by militants as hideouts were destroyed.

According to sources, clashes erupted when during a military operation launched in the Zakhtun and Marghan areas in the agency&#8217;s upper tehsil, forces carried out a search for insurgents. Both sides used heavy weapons.

Security forces, backed by tanks and armoured personnel carriers, killed 16 militants, wounded 12 and arrested 10 other militants who had been injured. Another 12 militants were killed when helicopter gunships shelled their positions, sources said.

However, a Taliban spokesman, Hafiz Saeed, denied that militants had suffered any casualty and claimed that his fighters had inflicted heavy losses on the forces.

After the clashes and shelling, a curfew was imposed in Zakhtun, Marghan, Gall, Esa Khan Kallay, Hasanzai Darra and Gandi Tall areas. Security forces also shelled militants&#8217; positions from their bases in Samana, Shahukhel and Shnawari areas.

The sources claimed that about 90 per cent of the agency had been cleared of militants.

28 militants killed in Orakzai | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 AM ----------

*NATO container torched in Mastung*


QUETTA: Unidentified armed men torched a container carrying military hardware for NATO forces stationed in Afghanistan on Tuesday, Balochistan Levies said. The assailants came on motorcycles and opened fire on the container near Dasht area of Mastung district, about 45 kilometres off provincial capital. As result of firing, driver Abdul Majeed suffered bullet injuries and stopped the containers. The assailants set the container on fire before making good their escape. &#8220;The driver sustained injuries while the container was completely gutted,&#8221; a local officer said. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I'm known to be harsh on the police, but in this case and cases like this they did an outstanding job --averting what could have been a DISASTER

good show of vigilance; it cost 2 officers their life --- 2 families now don't have a bread-winner. Govt. should ensure that they are taken care of for the time being.

this is yet another reminder that the enemy is still out there and that they want to harm our country; their objectives are nefarious ones, but they will never succeed. They will fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

*Five terrorists killed after police chase in Karachi:*



> KARACHI: At least seven people &#8212; five terrorists and two policemen &#8212; were killed in what appeared to be a suicide bombing at the Karachi sea front on Wednesday night.
> 
> Investigators said the terrorist who blew himself up appeared to be of Central Asian origin. They did not rule out the possibility of a woman among the terrorists.
> 
> The incident took place at a desolated spot reclaimed from the sea neighbouring a park and a popular restaurant.
> 
> DIG South Commander Shaukat Ali Shah said the bodies of three terrorists were intact while two were beyond recognition.
> 
> &#8220;Two of our men riding a motorcycle followed a suspicious looking hi-roof van which drove towards the reclaimed piece of land, almost at the dead end of the sea. The van stopped there and three men came out. The fourth one apparently blew himself up in the vehicle,&#8221; SSP South Naeem Ahmed Shaikh told Dawn.
> 
> The two policemen who had followed the suspects were also killed in the blast.
> 
> However, investigators were still not sure if the blast took place accidentally or the terrorist detonated the bomb after seeing the two policemen. About the motive and presence of the terrorists at the sea front, an official told Dawn that a senior military official was supposed to visit the nearby restaurant.
> 
> However, a police official linked the blast to the upcoming Urs of Hazrat Abdullah Shah Ghazi. The van turned into a heap of twisted metal, but the bodies of three terrorists were in an identifiable condition. &#8220;The three terrorists died of pellet wounds,&#8221; SP Raja Umar Khattab said.
> 
> Police found three AK-47 rifles, seven hand-grenades and a suicide belt at the blast site. The registration book of the vehicle and NIC of a suspected terrorist were also found.
> 
> A team of ACLC retrieved the chassis number of the hi-roof &#8212; a Bolan vehicle of 2004 made. The bodies of the policemen were taken to hospital while the bodies and remains of the terrorists were kept at the scene of the blast. CID and SIU officials collected finger prints from the bodies.



Five terrorists killed after police chase in Karachi | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## 53fd

*Explosive Laden Vehicle: Major terror attack averted in Jamrud*



> KHYBER AGENCY: Political Administration of Jamrud preempted a major terror threat on Saturday, as they recovered huge amount of explosives and other detonation material from a vehicle, while arresting one person. The political authorities said the administration was informed that an explosive laden vehicle will try to cross Takhta Beg checkpoint, following which strict inspection of vehicles was launched. A car coming from Shah Kass was signaled to stop on suspicion. The car which was apparently loaded with sacks of flour when examined carefully was found carrying explosives. 250 kilograms of explosive material, a hand grenade, 20 fuses and 1000 meters wire were recovered from the vehicle. The authorities also arrested one person named Halak Khan, who is an Afghan national. Khan said he wanted to shift the vehicle to Torkham. Further investigations are underway.



Explosive Laden Vehicle: Major terror attack averted in Jamrud &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*Six killed in Tirah blast*



> KHYBER AGENCY: Six tribesmen were killed and two others sustained injuries when a vehicle ran over a roadside landmine in the remote Tirah valley in Spori on Wednesday. According to the political administration here, a Jamrud-bound pickup with eight tribesmen, ran over a landmine planted on roadside, which exploded, killing six persons, including driver Adnan, and injured two others. The ill-fated pickup was coming from Tehsil Jani Khel to Jamrud Tehsil. The locals rushed to the spot and shifted the injured to hospital. app



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------

*Five detained in Hyderabad after Karachi blast*



> HYDERABAD: Five suspects have been rounded up in Hyderabad after the bomb explosion in Karachi as the militants' car was found to be registered from the city, Geo News reported.
> 
> According to the SSP Hyderabad Asad Shah, five people have been apprehended which included Maqbool Khokar and his son Bilal Khokar.
> 
> Meanwhile, family members of Maqbool Khokar said that they sold out the car eight years ago. Police said that interrogation was underway with the detained people.



Five detained in Hyderabad after Karachi blast


----------



## Roybot

Blast damages health unit in Charsadda &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR: A Basic Health Unit (BHU) was partially destroyed in the Shabqadar area of Charsadda district, when a bomb set up on the outer walls of the building went off late Wednesday night, the police said.*
> 
> Station House Officer (SHO) Janzada confirmed the incident and added that it took place in the Jan Banda village.SHO Janzada said, &#8220;The militants had placed the bomb near the gate which exploded around 2:10 am.&#8221;The area of Shabqadar is near the Mohmand Tribal belt and has been the centre of militant activity after a military operation was carried out in the agency.
> 
> *The BHU was blown up two years back, but this time the remaining rooms and the walls were destroyed, said Janzada. He said that there were no casualties in the incident.*


----------



## 53fd

*Thiry-one militants killed in fighting, shelling:*



> PARACHINAR / KALAYA: Thirty-one militants and a military officer were killed in gun-battles and shelling in two tribal regions on Wednesday, sources said.
> 
> In upper Kurram, terrorists launched a three-pronged attack on a check-post in Marghan Kandao area. The forces retaliated and the gunfight continued for some time.
> 
> The sources said that Major Sikandar of Special Operation Group was martyred and a security man wounded, adding that 20 attackers were killed and several others injured in the fighting.
> 
> In upper Orakzai Agency, security forces destroyed six militant hideouts and a double-cabin vehicle in Koranchi and Dapar Parari areas. Nine militants were reportedly killed.
> 
> The militants attacked a post in Ghundai Makki.
> 
> The security forces in retaliatory fire killed two militants.&#8212;Dawn Report



Thiry-one militants killed in fighting, shelling | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## 53fd

*Twenty-two militants killed in Orakzai clashes:*



> KALAYA &#8211; At least 22 militants were killed in clashes between Pakistani security forces and Taliban militants in a remote district of the Orakzai tribal region in the northwest, local government officials said.
> 
> There was no word on casualties from government forces.
> 
> There was no independent confirmation of militant casualties, and militants often dispute at an official accounts.



Twenty-two militants killed in Orakzai clashes | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## 53fd

*Two militants shot dead in Peshawar:*



> PESHAWAR, Nov 17: Two militants were killed and a policeman sustained minor injury in an encounter in Peshawar on Thursday, officials said.
> 
> Also, a government school and a basic health unit were blown up by suspected militants in two separate incidents in Charsadda district.
> 
> A spokesman for Peshawar police said that militants attacked a patrolling party of Badhber police station near Mamrez police post at Telaband. He said that policemen from different stations were called to hunt down the assailants.
> 
> The attackers had taken cover behind the wall of a house and opened firing on policemen, inuring SHO Khushdil Khan, he said, adding the attackers were also gunned down during a one-and-a- half hour encounter.
> 
> Sources said that one of the killed militants was identified as Nawab, an Afghan national. Police also recovered two Kalashnikovs, four hand grenades and six magazines from the killed militants.
> 
> Meanwhile, an improvised explosive device went off in main Charsadda Bazaar on Thursday night and badly damaged a government high school for boys.
> 
> However, the watchman of the school and other people in the area remained unharmed.
> 
> In another incident, a basic health unit was blown up by suspected militants in Mansooka area of Shabqadar in Charsadda in the wee hours of Thursday.
> 
> &#8220;An improvised explosive device, planted at the health facility, went off at 3:30am, destroying the boundary wall and developing cracks in the walls and roof of its two rooms,&#8221; sources said.
> 
> They added that the explosion was so powerful that it was heard far and wide in the district, creating panic and fear among people.
> 
> In Bannu district, a CD shop was blown up by unidentified persons in Taji Kallay bus stand in the limits of Ghori Wala police station on Thursday.
> 
> Police said that a bomb, planted at the CD centre on Dera Ismail Khan Road, went off with a bang at midnight and destroyed the shop completely.
> 
> Another bomb was found in Sadar Bazaar in the limits of Ahmad Khan Chowk police station. The Bomb Disposal Squad disposed off it successfully.
> 
> In Lakki Marwat, police with the help of security forces thwarted a terror bid by defusing a bomb near Malang Adda on Thursday.
> 
> The residents of the area noticed suspicious material under a culvert on Tajori Road and informed local police. A heavy contingent of law enforces reached the place and besieged the area.
> 
> Later, personnel of Bomb Disposal Squad with the help of security forces defused the bomb, weighing seven kilograms.
> 
> Meanwhile, police claimed to have arrested more than 150 suspects during a fortnight crackdown on anti-social elements in different parts of Lakki district.



Two militants shot dead in Peshawar | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## 53fd

*Suicide blast in Gulistan e Jauhar during search operation:*



> KARACHI: An alleged suicide bomber exploded himself during the Rangers search operation in Gulistan e Jauhar block 13 on Friday.
> 
> According to the sources, the bomb was suicidal and alleged suicide bomber blew himself up when Rangers besieged the area.
> 
> Sources said that the bomber was a foreigner and had hired a flat on rent. Four kids of bomber were also found from the site of the incident. Interrogation has been kicked off.



Suicide blast in Gulistan e Jauhar during search operation


----------



## Varad

*Terrorists blow up hospital in Shabqadar*


HABQADAR: Unidentified terrorists blew up a Basic Health Unit (BHU) with explosives late Wednesday night. Police said that the terrorists had planted explosives at the main gate of the BHU which went off with a big bang. The building of the BHU was partially damaged but the boundary wall and gate were completely destroyed in the blast. Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS) officials said that two kilogrammes of explosives were used in the blast. Police reached the spot and arrested the watchman of BHU and started investigation. It is pertinent to mention here that the same BHU was blown up by terrorists in January. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Perceptron

*Militants kill mosque cleric for resisting 'terrorist value' preaching*
By Iftikhar Firdous
Published: November 19, 2011






_The militants shot the cleric dead inside the mosque._
*NOWSHERA: A mosque cleric was shot dead by militants in Nowshera District, after resisting their attempts to preach terrorism in his mosque Police said.*

Obaidullah Ustad, imam of the Shaidu village mosque in Nowshera had earlier stopped militants from preaching terrorist values at the mosque. It was because of this resistance that the militants returned later in the evening and shot him inside the mosque District Police Officer (DPO)Muhammad Hussein said while speaking to The Express Tribune.

Obaidullah was severely injured and rushed to the hospital where he succumbed to his injuries hospital authorities said. Sources said that the militants wanted to have access to the mosque and use it as a base to find new recruits. *The militants reportedly belonged to the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP).*

Nowshera and its surrounding area have been the hub of militant activities in the recent past. On October 28, a suicide bomber claimed the life of two police officers as he attempted to target Ajmir Shah, the SHO who had started a massive operation against militants in the area.


----------



## 53fd

*10 militants killed in Orakzai operation:*



> PESHAWAR: Army helicopters targeted militant hideouts in the Upper Orakzai Agency on Saturday and killed 10 militants, reportedly clearing the Dabori area in the tribal belt.
> 
> Official sources said that security forces had headed towards the Mamuzai area for the first time since a military offensive had been launched against militants.
> 
> The sources added that the militants tried to escape the area in order to avoid being targeted.
> 
> We targeted their hideouts with the help of army helicopters. For now, we are targeting them with aerial shelling and later ground forces will follow, said officials. The militants are trying to escape but we are chasing them and wont let them escape.
> 
> Earlier in 2010, Corps Commander Lieutenant General Asif Yaseen Malik, during his visit to the agency, had said that more than 80% of the area had been cleared, including Dabori and Mamuzai areas.
> 
> Security forces have killed more than 100 militants in the ongoing operations, where five security personnel, including an official, were killed in different clashes with militants.



10 militants killed in Orakzai operation &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*Security forces kill 35 militants during Kurram clashes
*
Updated 2 hours ago



> PESHAWAR: At least 35 militants were killed in different areas of the Kurrum Agency, Geo News reported. Two security personnel were also martyred in clashes with militants.
> 
> According to sources, security forces conducted shelling on militants hideouts. As a result five hideouts were destroyed.
> 
> A lieutenant and captain were killed, while 12 security forces personnel were injured.



http://www.thenews.com.pk/NewsDetail.aspx?ID=26956&title=35-militants-killed-in-Kurram

---------- Post added at 05:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 AM ----------

*Forces kill 21 terrorists in Orakzai:*



> PESHAWAR: Security forces backed by gunship helicopters pounded terrorists&#8217; hideouts on Monday, killing 21 Taliban terrorists and injuring 25 others in the Orakzai and Kurram tribal regions near the Afghan border, local official sources said. In the central Kurram Agency, security forces conducted a search operation and shot dead 11 terrorists and wounded 25 others in an ensuing gun battle. In the upper Orakzai Agency, gunship choppers targeted terrorists&#8217; positions near the Afghan border and killed 10 ultras and destroyed five hideouts. app



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Roybot

Blast outside girls school in Mardan kills policeman &#8211; The Express Tribune



> PESHAWAR: A police constable was killed while eight others were injured when an IED blew off outside a Girls High School in Mardan District, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on Tuesday. Three police officials were also injured in the incident.


----------



## Ahmad

PESHAWAR: A bomb attack on a girls&#8217; school in northwest Pakistan on Tuesday killed a policeman, wounded eight others and destroyed a wall, police said.

The remote-controlled bomb was planted at the outer wall of the government-run middle school in the outskirts of Mardan town in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

The bomb exploded after police arrived to investigate complaints about a suspicious plastic bag outside the school, which was closed at the time.

&#8220;One policeman was killed and eight other people including five civilians were wounded,&#8221; Zeshan Haider, Mardan police chief, told AFP by telephone.

Three policemen were also wounded but no pupils were hurt. Haider said the target was the school.

&#8220;The outer wall of the school was also destroyed,&#8221; he added.

Policeman killed in Mardan bomb explosion | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## Roybot

One killed in DI Khan police station attack &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR: An Assistant Sub-Inspector (ASI) was killed and five other police officials injured when militants carrying rocket propelled grenades and other heavy arms attacked a police station in the Draband in Dera Ismail Khan.
> Sources said that the attack took place at around 4:40am on Wednesday when a huge explosion was heard near the police station building.*
> 
> &#8220;There were about 8-10 armed men that attacked the police station with rockets, one of our officials was killed while five others were injured,&#8221; District Police Officer (DPO) Sohail Khalid told The Express Tribune.


----------



## Roybot

Anti-Taliban volunteer slaughtered in Peshawar | Provinces | DAWN.COM



> *PESHAWAR/LANDI KOTAL, Nov 22: The bodies of a member of a peace committee and his companion, kidnapped by militants on Nov 13, were found in the suburban area of Peshawar on Tuesday.*
> 
> *Sources said that peace volunteer identified as Shamsur Rehman was slaughtered while his companion Wazir Khan was shot dead. Their bodies were lying in a busy market of Pasani, an official of Badhber police station said.*
> 
> Both of the deceased were residents of Tela Band village in Badhber.
> 
> Another source said that a letter was also found near the bodies, stating that all those supporting police and security forces would meet the same fate.
> 
> Meanwhile, a meeting of different peace bodies of Peshawar was held at the residence of Badhber Qaumi Lashkar chief Fahimur Rehman on Tuesday. *The meeting condemned the killing of the two persons and alleged that police were responsible for the incident.*
> 
> 
> &#8220;We have always extended full support to the law enforcement agencies against Taliban but the government instead of financing us deprived us of our arms and ammunitions,&#8221; he alleged and added that police raided residences of their volunteers and collected weapons from them.


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb defused in Landikotal bazaar, NATO tankers attacked*



> LANDIKOTAL: A bomb was defused in Landikotal bazaar on Tuesday, while unidentified terrorists fired on two NATO oil tankers in Khyber near Charwazgai, which broke the wind glasses of the oil tankers. However, no human loss or damage to the NATO oil tankers was reported, Khasadar Force sources said. They said that the drivers of the oil tankers escaped after the firing from the roadside. Later on, some other drivers were called to drive the oil tankers to a safe place, the sources said. The bomb had been placed near a medicine shop in the main bazaar of Landikotal, which was disposed off by the Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS), the administration sources said. sudhir ahmad afridi



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Zarvan

If Taliban have declared Cease Fire than who the hell is attacking us ???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

BDS -- job well done. A disaster averted. Surely innocents would be killed and private and public property would have been destroyed......


----------



## Perceptron

*Militants kill four Pakistan security officers*
_By S.H. Khan (AFP)  9 hours ago _

PESHAWAR, Pakistan  Islamist militants on Wednesday attacked Pakistani security forces in the northwest, killing four officers in gunfights that underscore the potent rebel threat despite reported peace talks.

The Taliban claimed responsibility for a pre-dawn assault on police in Dera Ismail Khan district, a flashpoint for sectarian violence, despite claims from some Taliban commanders to have begun talks with the government.

*"There were around 10-12 militants, who came in vehicles and used grenades, rockets and firing during the attack. They fled in the same vehicles," district police officer Sohail Khaliq told AFP, adding that seven other officers were injured.* (Disgusting rats ; TTP should be eliminated completely for their cowardice from the face of this earth.)

Police official, Riaz Hussain, who was wounded in the attack said the fight continued for more than 40 minutes.

"We suddenly heard a hand grenade blast, followed by the intense firing. We retaliated and fired back," Hussain told AFP from his hospital bed, wounded by a bullet in his right shoulder.

Islamist militants opposed to the US-allied government, particularly the nebulous Tehreek-e-Taliban (TTP) network, have carried out bomb and gun attacks killing more than 4,700 people across Pakistan since July 2007.

The army and main TTP spokesman strongly deny reports of peace talks between the militants and the government, and attacks and violence continue on a near-daily basis in northwest Pakistan.

"We accept the responsibility of the attack on a police station in Dera Ismail Khan (district)," the TTP's main spokesman, Ehsanullah Ehsan, told AFP.

"We are not talking to the government and will not be part of any dialogue with the government. This is a clear message for those who are thinking that we are involved in negotiations."

Police declined to finger the Taliban explicitly.

"Many militant groups are active in the area and we can't say who is in fact involved in this attack, we can't identify them," senior local police official Imtiaz Shah told AFP.

*In Kurram, part of Pakistan's lawless tribal belt on the Afghan border branded an Al-Qaeda hub by Washington, militants attacked paramilitary troops, killing two soldiers and injuring eight others, a military spokesman said.*

The army is conducting operations against Taliban in the district, another flashpoint for sectarian violence in recent years.

The spokesman said an unknown number of militants were killed when troops retaliated. There was no claim of responsibility for the second attack.

_Copyright © 2011 AFP. All rights reserved._


----------



## Perceptron

*Pakistan clash leaves 20 militants, two soldiers dead*
_Nov 23, 2011, 13:38 GMT_
Islamabad - At least 20 militants and two soldiers were killed Wednesday in a clash between rebels and security forces in Pakistan's north-western tribal region, a security official said.

*The fighting took place in the Jogi region of Kurrum, one of seven tribal districts and a Taliban stronghold.*

A security official said militants attacked forces patrolling the area. This, in turn, led to a fierce gunbattle.

'Two soldiers and 20 militants were killed,' said the official, who asked that he not be named. 'Nine soldiers were also injured in the attack.'

This source added that three soldiers were still missing after the fight.

Forces have cordoned off the area and started a search operation to recover them.

Kurrum sits along the Pakistan-Afghan border, amidst rough terrain that provides cover for militants' attacks on western troops in Afghanistan.


----------



## 53fd

*Orakzai clash kills 10 Taliban*



> ORAKZAI AGENCY: At least 10 terrorists were killed and six troops wounded in a fresh battle in the Upper Orakzai Agency on Wednesday. According to the officials, the clash erupted during a search operation in Khadezai area of the Upper Orakzai, leaving 10 terrorists dead. Six security personnel also incurred injuries. The injured were shifted to CMH Kohat. online



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## 53fd

*Security forces kill 41 militants in Kurram, Orakzai:*



> PESHAWAR: Security forces assaulted militant strongholds in Kurram Agency on Friday around midnight, killing 35 militants and wounding 10 more, security officials said.
> 
> Four soldiers were also killed in the firefight, which lasted several hours. Militant sources confirmed the clashes and casualties but disputed the government&#8217;s death toll.
> 
> There was no independent confirmation of the battle.
> 
> In a separate incident, security forces killed six militants and destroyed two hideouts in Orakzai Agency.
> 
> A search operation was also carried out in the village of Paskalay where 15 suspected militants were arrested.
> 
> *Security forces claim to have killed over 120 militants and injuring 40 in Orakzai Agency during the past one week.* They also claim to have regained control of Akhund Kot, Chapar and Dapar Killay areas.
> 
> An operation was launched in Orakzai Agency in March last year, while the Kurram operation was launched this summer. However, this past week, security forces have increased their advance in both agencies.



Security forces kill 41 militants in Kurram, Orakzai &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*20 militants killed in Orakzai:*



> Almost 20 militants have been killed in a fire-fight between security forces and insurgents in the Upper Orakzai Agency, Express 24/7 reported.
> 
> Sources said that during a clash in the Tasa area, a security official was killed while another two were injured.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the Gandi Taal area, 12 more militants were reportedly killed in similar clashes.
> 
> Several areas of the agency are still restive with frequent clashes between militants and security forces.
> 
> The operation in Orakzai had begun in 2010 in a bid to clear the area of militants.
> 
> Published in The Express Tribune, November 28th, 2011.



Restive frontiers: 20 militants killed in Orakzai &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*Numaish killing: Over 100 ASWJ, LeJ activists detained in surprise night-time raids*



> KARACHI: About 100 suspects from two religious organisations, one of them banned, were apprehended in a surprise overnight crackdown, following the killings of two scouts at Numaish Chowrangi on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Azhar Hussain and Zain Ali were killed while Ayaz was injured when armed motorcyclists opened fire at a scouts camp at Numaish Chowrangi. It is believed that activists of the banned organisation were behind the attack since they held their annual Yaum-e-Omar rally at Tibet Centre earlier in the day.
> 
> Later, the Rangers and police cracked down on the SSP &#8211; that works under the new name Ahle Sunnat wal Jamaat (ASWJ), and Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) activists.
> 
> The first stop was the ASWJ central office, Jama Masjid Siddiq-e-Akbar, at Nagan Chowrangi. Four suspects were arrested, including, two sons of slain central leader, Maulana Abdul Ghaffoor Nadeem.
> 
> The father and son of the president of ASWJ&#8217;s Karachi division, Maulana Rab Nawaz, were apprehended from Old Golimar. Maulana Allah Wasaya&#8217;s two sons were caught from Jama Masjid Gulzar-e-Habib in Korangi, the president of district East, Maulana Saeed Akbar, from Ameer Mavia Masjid in Gulshan-e-Iqbal, Maulana Habibur Rehman from Shershah and Hafiz Ramzan was taken into custody from Jama Masjid Noor in Jubilee area.
> 
> Mosques, madrassahs and homes were also raided in North Karachi, Korangi, Shah Faisal Colony, Landhi, Malir, Nazimabad and New Karachi.
> 
> Around 42 suspects, arrested from Khatm-e-Nabuwwat Masjid, remained in police custody while the remaining 28, which included women and children, were released. Four others, who were involved in violence, are also in police custody. The ASWJ condemned the crackdown and claimed it was a conspiracy against the organisation by the government, law enforcement agencies and their rival groups. Their spokesman, Maulana Taj Hanafi, said that two workers, Omar Farooq and Munir, were attacked and injured by a rival group near Imambargah Ali Raza on MA Jinnah Road when they were returning from the party&#8217;s rally. The scouts were targeted later by unidentified men.
> 
> &#8220;When our people were shot at, they ran for their lives and took refuge in a mosque,&#8221; he said. &#8220;That is when unidentified culprits shot and killed the scouts.&#8221;
> 
> He confirmed that his party&#8217;s workers were detained. He warned of a protest on MA Jinnah Road on Ashura if they were not released till Monday night. &#8220;Over 100 of our innocent workers were arrested without any reason,&#8221; Hanafi said. &#8220;When we tried to find out the reason, the government told us that they were pressured politically and by our rival groups, and they had to do it.&#8221;
> 
> Investigations
> 
> According to investigators, the scouts were shot dead after they had an argument with four ASWJ men. The police went through the footage from the 18 closed-circuit cameras installed at Numaish Chowrangi. It showed that four men with an ASWJ flag and riding two motorcycles were stopped by the boy scouts for checking when they were returning from the Yaum-e-Omar rally.
> 
> &#8220;The boys stopped them for checking and they exchanged hot words,&#8221; said a source. &#8220;During the argument, an ASWJ flag fell down, after which they opened fire.&#8221;
> 
> Karachi AIG Ghulam Shabbir Sheikh confirmed this but declined to share more details. A special team was set up for investigating the killings and the violence that followed. However, the cases, for murder and violence still have to be registered at Soldier Bazaar and Brigade police stations. The police were waiting for the families to register the murder cases and an order from the government for lodging a case for the violence.
> 
> Sindh Home Minister Manzoor Wassan visited Numaish Chowrangi after he met with the Shia leaders. He assured them of strict action against the miscreants. He said that around 51 suspects involved in the attack were caught and they will be exposed soon in the FIR.
> 
> Funeral prayers
> 
> The funeral prayers of the scouts were offered in Khairul Aman Imambargah at Ancholi on Sunday night. Azhar Hussain was laid to rest at Wadi-e-Hussain Graveyard while Zain Ali was later buried in Chakwal, his hometown. Scores of people who came to attend the funeral also staged a protest at Shara-e-Pakistan.



Numaish killing: Over 100 ASWJ, LeJ activists detained in surprise night-time raids &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*Key terrorist commander arrested in Swat:*



> SWAT: Police have arrested a key terrorist commander, Baacha Zada for his alleged involvement in several terrorist activities in the region, reported Express 24/7 on Monday.
> 
> According to sources, Baacha Zada was arrested from the Chaprial area of Swat during a raid.
> 
> The arrested terrorist commander is reportedly involved in the killing of religious leader Pir Samiullah and other important personalities.
> 
> Baacha Zada also exhumed the body of Samiullah and hung it in public.
> 
> Samiullah was the first tribal leader in Swat to raise a tribal army to oppose the Taliban. He claimed to have organised more than 10,000 tribesmen to oppose the Taliban and to protect 20 villages.
> 
> The security forces in Swat claim to have conducted more than 1,300 intelligence operations in the area arresting several militants after the military onslaught in 2009.
> 
> On Saturday, Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, in a rare public appearance, visited several areas of Swat and said that every culprit (terrorist) involved in the Taliban occupation of Swat should be tried.



Key terrorist commander arrested in Swat &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*14 militants, one security official dead in Orakzai operation*



> ORAKZAI: Security forces killed 14 militants on Tuesday while one security official was also killed in an operation in the Upper Orakzai Agency.
> 
> Militant hideouts were targeted during the operation, as security forces shelled the area and destroyed two buildings where militants were taking shelter. Sources said six militants were killed in the incident.
> 
> Eight more militants were killed in a firefight with security personnel in the Eidgah area of Khadezai.
> 
> On Monday, police in Swat arrested a key terrorist commander, Baacha Zada for his alleged involvement in several terrorist activities in the region.
> 
> According to sources, Baacha Zada was arrested from the Chaprial area of Swat during a raid. Security forces in Swat claim to have conducted more than 1,300 intelligence operations in the area arresting several militants after the military onslaught in 2009.



14 militants, one security official dead in Orakzai operation &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*Suspected suicide bomber killed near Kuchlak:*



> QUETTA: A suspected suicide bomber was killed near the Kuchlak area of Quetta, on Tuesday when his explosive-laden jacket detonated.
> 
> &#8220;The bomber hired a taxi cab and wanted to go to Chaman, a town bordering Afghanistan, with intention to target someone but his suicide vest exploded,&#8221; Superintendent of Police (SP), Malik Arshid told the media.
> 
> According to the Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS), about 2.5kg of explosive material was used in the explosion.
> 
> Quoting the taxi driver, SP Arshid said that the bomber hired a cab near Kuchlak and wanted to go Chaman. &#8220;The taxi driver stopped by a village near Kuchlak, to pick someone who also wanted to go to Chaman. However, the bomber got out of the cab and lay down on the road after which the explosion took place.&#8221; he said.
> 
> SP Arshid said that it appears that the bomber wanted to target someone in Chaman or somewhere in the district Qila Abdullah.
> 
> Police took the driver into custody for questioning and barred the media from interviewing him, for security reasons.
> 
> SP Arshid also showed the body of the suspected suicide bomber to journalists.



Suspected suicide bomber killed near Kuchlak &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*5 hardened militants of banned outfit held*



> By Atif Raza
> 
> KARACHI: Five militants of a banned outfit have been arrested by the law enforcement agencies (LEAs) along with a huge cache of weapons.
> 
> AIG Ghulam Shabbir, accompanied by SSP Special Investigation Unit (SIU) Raja Umer Khattab, made this announcement here at the Central Police Office on Tuesday. He said that the SIU, on a tip-off intercepted a taxi near Kamal Hospital, located within Artillery Maidan police precincts, and arrested five members of banned Jundullah
> 
> The AIG said that the militants reached Karachi from Waziristan and interior Punjab via Khyber Mail. The accused were identified as Syed Kamran alias Salar, Muhammad alias Khalid alias Danish, Amjad Khan alias Kargil alias Ahmad alias Shah Jee, Farhan Khan alias Hussain and Muhammad Munir alias Azeem. He said that the SIU team also has recovered five TT pistols, a map of central jail and a hit list of prominent personalities from their possession.
> 
> AIG Shabbir further said that the culprits were involved in a firing incident which took place outside the City Court on June 19, 2009. It may be mentioned here that the accused had freed their outfit&#8217;s members, including Shokaib Farooqui, Murtaza Enayat, Wazir Muhammad and Murad Shah in the same incident. All freed militants were said to have been involved in the 2009 Ashura blast.
> 
> AIG Shabbir said the same members of Jundullah were also involved in the Chehlum blast, Jinnah Hospital blast and other heinous crimes. He further said that raids were being conducted to nab their other accomplices and a person involved in Numaish violence has already been arrested.
> 
> Meanwhile, the LEAs conducted a raid at Mominabad graveyard and recovered a huge quantity of arms and ammunition stuffed in three bags. Sources said that the action was taken on an information that hinted some unscrupulous persons had concealed a heavy cache of weapons and in a grave. A raid was conducted which led to the recovery of three bags full of arms and ammunition. The weapons were most likely to be used in Muharram to flare up ethnic violence, sources added.



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## 53fd

*Live hand grenade recovered from Lyari*



> KARACHI: Police on Tuesday claimed to have recovered a live hand grenade from Kalakot police limits. The hand grenade was lying near Al-Fateh School situated in Lyari&#8217;s Jhat Pat Market area. All concerned authorities, including Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS), police and other investigation agencies were called at the site. According to police, the hand grenade was taken away by the BDS experts for further examination. They said that it was locally made and had been placed at the said location to create panic. staff report



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## oFFbEAT

Humans have reversed the concept of Good and Evil.


----------



## Mav3rick

humanfirst said:


> Well in the eyes of taliban the martyred women is a part of supposed munafiq pak forces and deserve to be killed..but how could these ba*tards shoot and kill little children in her house?


 
Anti-Talibaan forces, posing as Talibaan, carry out barbaric acts such as these and worse precisely to incite this sort of international condemnation for Talibaan. Sort of like false flag operations.

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Parashuram1 said:


> Absolutely incensing! Is this the manliness these cowards have? To shoot and kill women and children? Women are the core of any society as through them, society develops. They give birth to children, teach them as mothers, guide them as mentors and prepare them to serve the country.
> 
> To me, attacking a woman and her small children is the most cowardly act for any human being, especially if its a male. *I do not prescribe violence but this is a symbolic gesture of what is coming for Pakistan as a nation*; an attack on women that too repeatedly means Taliban have attacked the Pakistani society as a whole.
> 
> May the deceased find eternal peace. This is terrible.


 
Written as would be written by a classic ignorant! Muslims believe that their heaven lies under their mother's feet, that's how high women are regarded by Muslims. Our mothers are everything to us and we are taught respect for women from a very early age. Read my comment above for explanation of this event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mav3rick

P.kid said:


> RIP to the dead. I do wonder to when will somebody find a cure to this cancerous disease called 'terrorism'?


 
A cure exists, it is called equality......made from 'acceptance of all' with high contents of 'respects and 'international justice'. However the cure is controlled by war mongers so....

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------




jayron said:


> Here comes another stupid theory. *You cannot blame everything on Americans!*
> 
> on topic, I don't know how these animals (ttp) could ever justify such killings. Just horrible!


 
Ofcourse not, we have Jews and Indians too!

TTP are trained assassins who have no emotions and I guess an emotionless human is worse then any beast. Even animals attack only to feed themselves or defend themselves.

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




Irfan Baloch said:


> this is why I dont mind drone stikes.. actually thats why I think Americans should give access to their drones even for temporary bases to speed up the cull of these terrorist animals


 
Brother, drone strikes are even worse because they murder even more innocent civilians in 1 go. They are worse then these terrorists on ground because they force the whole world to accept collateral damage when children, women and aged are murdered with suspected militants.

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




RescueRanger said:


> Fagots, i said it before and will say it again. Muslims should awake and stop saying this is a "scheme to defame islam", remove those moral blindfolds and accept that these are "Muslims, Killing Muslims", only in truth will we find our salvation.
> 
> Personally i have grown tired of Mullah's, these "Muslims" who preach hatred and take innocent lives in the name of god... God? Which god would that be?
> 
> Muslims = What a farce.


 
How well you know my religion, and how well you know Muslims. Are you in denial, are you a Muslim yourself? Does anybody on this forum know for sure what religion you follow? Are your parents Muslims, are they aware of your attitude towards Muslims?


----------



## Mercenary

So what do the defenders of the Taliban have to say about this brutality?


----------



## Mercenary

CENTCOM said:


> Does not the long list of Taliban crimes continue? Have not innocent lives been victimized by the Taliban once again? When will we see an end to this menace called Taliban? Do they not continue to wreak havoc upon the great nation of Pakistan? Attacks have been orchestrated on schools, shopping Centers, mosques, government buildings, and Afghan officials are routinely targeted for killing. Have we become so immune to their killings that now we accept the acts of TTP terrorists? Should we continue giving birth to new conspiracy theories and shy away from the reality of Taliban not holding any punches while trying to achieve their evil agenda? Reality clearly suggests that they will continue to stoop to a level far below human imagination and it is anyones guess what their next criminal course of action will be! The Taliban continue to instill fear in peoples hearts in order to destabilize Pakistan. This is not the first time children have fallen prey to their brutality and we have already seen Taliban burn schools and prevent females from receiving education. How can we continue to point fingers in different directions, while these monsters are ferociously leading the nation towards destruction? The inhumane nature of these crimes reflects the fact that the utmost attention required by the government of Pakistan to counter homegrown insurgency for the sake of its citizens. The freedom with which these terrorists continue to operate from within Pakistan proves the government of Pakistan must be proactive in eliminating this threat once in for all.
> 
> LCDR Speaks,
> 
> DET, United States Central Command
> 
> U.S. Central Command



This is exactly why I 100% support the drone strikes.

There was a graph which showed the number of terrorist strikes in Pakistan vs Drone strikes. As drone strikes went up, the terrorist attacks in Pakistan went down. Its almost like an economics graph as the cost of a commodity increases, the demand decreases.

These animals need to be wiped out from the face of the earth.

And people like Imran Khan and others are totally delusional into thinking that you could reform these bastards.

Its easier to convince Hitler to like Jews than its convince these barbarians to reform their medieval ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

If i remember correctly this thread is around 11 months old , whats the point of bringing it up now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Majnun

Mercenary said:


> So what do the defenders of the Taliban have to say about this brutality?




Who defended these Taliban?


----------



## Mercenary

Majnun said:


> Who defended these Taliban?



People who claim the Taliban are fighting for freedom and cheering them on against NATO.


----------



## F.O.X

Majnun said:


> Who defended these Taliban?



I Support Taliban , For Me Taliban are those Fighting US in Afg , Not TTP Fighting on the payroll of NATO/US in Pakistan .


----------



## Mercenary

F.O.X said:


> I Support Taliban , For Me Taliban are those Fighting US in Afg , Not TTP Fighting on the payroll of NATO/US in Pakistan .



What nonsense.

So if the Taliban fights NATO they are good, and those same Taliban fight Pakistan they are bad. They are the same people fighting both NATO and Pakistan Army at the same time.

What credible evidence do you have of NATO/US/India bank rolling TTP?

Please dont repeat Zaid Hamid's propoganda nonsense. That man needs to be institutionalized.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Mercenary said:


> What credible evidence do you have of NATO/US/India bank rolling TTP?
> 
> Please dont repeat Zaid Hamid's propoganda nonsense. That man needs to be institutionalized.



EVIDENCE ? 

What evidence did US had when they attacked Iraq ?
What evidence did US had when they Attack our border post ?
What Evidence did did US had again the millions of people that it killed in this Nonsense WOT .

Taliban have killed way less peopel then US/NATO so should we start calling US a bigger terrorist then Taliban .



> What nonsense.
> 
> So if the Taliban fights NATO they are good, and those same Taliban fight Pakistan they are bad. They are the same people fighting both NATO and Pakistan Army at the same time.



Please dont make ma laugh , When Taliban fought for you against Russia they were Good ,heroes , when they did not listned to you they suddenly became terrorists , what kind of joke is this . and about the evidence we have many times presented it to the concerned parties but guess what NOTHING HAPPENED.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphamale

F.O.X said:


> EVIDENCE ?
> 
> What evidence did US had when they attacked Iraq ?
> What evidence did US had when they Attack our border post ?
> What Evidence did did US had again the millions of people that it killed in this Nonsense WOT .
> 
> Taliban have killed way less peopel then US/NATO so should we start calling US a bigger terrorist then Taliban .
> 
> 
> 
> Please do make ma laugh , When Taliban fought for you against Russia they were Good ,heroes , when they did not listned to you they suddenly became terrorists , what kind of joke is this . and about the evidence we have many times presented it to the concerned parties but guess what NOTHING HAPPENED.



ur post do not answer the ques that how is TTP linked to U.S/NATO/INDIA/isreal. what is the proof


----------



## F.O.X

alphamale said:


> ur post do not answer the ques that how is TTP linked to U.S/NATO/INDIA/isreal. what is the proof



Read the LAST LINE if you know how to , .. . & please read the post first then answer it . 

We have given various Proofs to US & India , including Weapons , Money , Telephonic links even voice recording .


----------



## alphamale

F.O.X said:


> Read the LAST LINE if you know how to , .. . & please read the post first then answer it .
> 
> We have given various Proofs to US & India , including Weapons , Money , Telephonic links even voice recording .



this is just ur assumption that U.S is supporting taliban only because they supported them against russia, back then pakistan also supported mujaheddins so does it mean pakistan is also supporting taliban. as far as proofs are concerned i don't know abt U.S but pakistan never gave any proofs to india, leave aside proofs ur officials never talked abt TTP in front of indian officials.


----------



## StandForInsaf

> this is just ur assumption that U.S is supporting taliban only because they supported them against russia, back then pakistan also supported mujaheddins so does it mean pakistan is also supporting taliban. as far as proofs are concerned i don't know abt U.S but pakistan never gave any proofs to india, leave aside proofs ur officials never talked abt TTP in front of indian officials.



Murders by Talibans are brutality criminals should be brought to justice , 

plus no support for foreign wars enough is enough , no drones and strikes in my country , solve issues with talks/operations don't involve us/nato foreigners.

We will deal with TTPs ourselves don't need **** USA or NATO to intervene , these are enemies in disguise of friends.


----------



## F.O.X

alphamale said:


> this is just ur assumption that U.S is supporting taliban only because they supported them against russia, back then pakistan also supported mujaheddins so does it mean pakistan is also supporting taliban. as far as proofs are concerned i don't know abt U.S but pakistan never gave any proofs to india, leave aside proofs ur officials never talked abt TTP in front of indian officials.



Please Read News , i do not have time to dig out old news for your pleasure . 

And about assumptions , what proof does US have that ISI controls Haqqani network ? what proof does India have that ISI supported the Mumbai blasts ? Every Evidence you presented was rejected by Pakistan & every Evidence Pakistan presented was rejected by india , this is how things work between nations , No one will ever admit . SO we move on assumption


----------



## StandForInsaf

F.O.X said:


> what proof does US have that ISI controls Haqqani network ?



Let suppose we do , what they hell they can do , get lost from my country ,*we have fought enough war for you and have seen what reward you can give* , we will do what we want no one dictates us.


----------



## outstream

Last Hope said:


> Sad.
> When will these paid terrorists in the cover of religion stop their activities?
> After the Pak Army and ISI start doing it with their family?



No. After PA & Govt takes stern measures to ensure their disconnect with their suppliers (money, arms)


----------



## mr42O

Americans sponsored terror !!!!!


----------



## 53fd

*Bomb targets security official in Peshawar, no casualties:*



> PESHAWAR: A powerful blast broke through the silence of the early hours of the morning in Peshawar when an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) went off outside the office of the District Co-Ordination Officer (DCO). No casualities were reported by the police.
> 
> The DCO&#8217;s office is located on the Shahi Bagh road near the Badshah Khan Chowk, one of the most crowded areas of the provincial capital. The outer wall of the building was partially damaged by the blast while the electric power lines were also affected, DSP Shakir Bangash told The Express Tribune. &#8220;The bomb was locally made, with almost 500 grams of dynamite in it,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Security has been beefed up in the area during the month of Muharram, as processions are expected in the heart of the city and section 144 remains imposed on order of the local government.
> 
> SSP Tahir Ayub, present on location, said that the blast was meant to disrupt the peace of the city since no militant factions could enter high security zones.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s softer targets like these that are chosen by militants to show their presence&#8221; he told The Express Tribune.



Bomb targets security official in Peshawar, no casualties &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Mercenary

F.O.X said:


> Please Read News , i do not have time to dig out old news for your pleasure .
> 
> And about assumptions , what proof does US have that ISI controls Haqqani network ? what proof does India have that ISI supported the Mumbai blasts ? Every Evidence you presented was rejected by Pakistan & every Evidence Pakistan presented was rejected by india , this is how things work between nations , No one will ever admit . SO we move on assumption



In other words you have ZERO proof to back up your ridicilous claims.

As expected.

Thanks for making my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Mercenary said:


> This is exactly why I 100% support the drone strikes.
> 
> There was a graph which showed the number of terrorist strikes in Pakistan vs Drone strikes. As drone strikes went up, the terrorist attacks in Pakistan went down. Its almost like an economics graph as the cost of a commodity increases, the demand es.



The terrorist attack in Pakistan went down due to relentless efforts of Pak army in S.WA, and adjoining agencies. Pak police's relentless efforts against ttp throug out the country. And both these institutions immense sacrifices against this menace. 

As the military and police operations were stepped up the terrorist activities went down. Just today Karachi CID captured three ttp bastards and foiled a huge terror plot set for moharram.

Drones op mainly takes place in NWA. To kill one target it kills many more innocents. It's a violation of Pakistan's sovereignty. And there are many reports and personal accounts of some credible members here that Pak's intended target were ignored to be struck on many occasions.

The only credit for the blessed spiral down of terror in Pakistan is the efforts and sacrifices, paid in blood, of my Pakistani brethern and not some western bot hovering in the sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

iPhone said:


> The terrorist attack in Pakistan went down due to relentless efforts of Pak army in S.WA, and adjoining agencies. Pak police's relentless efforts against ttp throug out the country. And both these institutions immense sacrifices against this menace.
> 
> As the military and police operations were stepped up the terrorist activities went down. Just today Karachi CID captured three ttp bastards and foiled a huge terror plot set for moharram.
> 
> Drones op mainly takes place in NWA. To kill one target it kills many more innocents. It's a violation of Pakistan's sovereignty. And there are many reports and personal accounts of some credible members here that Pak's intended target were ignored to be struck on many occasions.
> 
> The only credit for the blessed spiral down of terror in Pakistan is the efforts and sacrifices, paid in blood, of my Pakistani brethern and not some western bot hovering in the sky.



I dont doubt that Pak efforts took a toll on terrorist activities.

But you cannot discount the drones decimating the rank and files of these Taliban and Al Qaeda bastards.

The TTP reside in NWA where the drones operate. Many times ISI relays TTP locations to US drones who take them out.

As for casualties, its sad but drones is the most effective weapon. Pakistani Artillery Strikes killed far more civlilans than these drones ever did.

As for Soverignity, Pakistan does not control the FATA region. Its under the control of these Taliban Terrorists. As soon as Pakistan establishes any kind of soverignity and goes after these barbaric terrorists, then I will be on your side.

Till then, I will support the drone strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iPhone

Mercenary said:


> I dont doubt that Pak efforts took a toll on terrorist activities.
> 
> But you cannot discount the drones decimating the rank and files of these Taliban and Al Qaeda bastards.
> 
> The TTP reside in NWA where the drones operate. Many times ISI relays TTP locations to US drones who take them out.
> 
> As for casualties, its sad but drones is the most effective weapon. Pakistani Artillery Strikes killed far more civlilans than these drones ever did.
> 
> As for Soverignity, Pakistan does not control the FATA region. Its under the control of these Taliban Terrorists. As soon as Pakistan establishes any kind of soverignity and goes after these barbaric terrorists, then I will be on your side.
> 
> Till then, I will support the drone strikes.



Pakistan's requested targets were ignored on many occasions. That's from personal account of some credible members here who are in service. We have fazullah sitting right across from our border and he's living there unchecked. Drone op. benefits one party and one party alone and that is the US which owns and operates this tech. Pakistan has only recieved condemnation for allowing this op, letting it conintue and facing terrorism and bloodshed of the innocents as a result of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Mercenary said:


> In other words you have ZERO proof to back up your ridicilous claims.
> 
> As expected.
> 
> Thanks for making my point.



I do not think you answered even one of my questions either ? or did you ? So Thank you for Agreeing with my point of view .


----------



## Mercenary

F.O.X said:


> I do not think you answered even one of my questions either ? or did you ? So Thank you for Agreeing with my point of view .



I asked you if you had any proof that US/India are bank rolling TTP and you had NOTHING. 

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




iPhone said:


> Pakistan's requested targets were ignored on many occasions. That's from personal account of some credible members here who are in service. We have fazullah sitting right across from our border and he's living there unchecked. Drone op. benefits one party and one party alone and that is the US which owns and operates this tech. Pakistan has only recieved condemnation for allowing this op, letting it conintue and facing terrorism and bloodshed of the innocents as a result of it.



Drones took out Baituallah Meshued, the leader of TTP.

But then I am a little confused, why would Pakistan be using US drones to take out TTP?

Why cant the Army do that? Why depend on drones to take out targets.

Isnt asking US to take out TTP a violation of Pakistan's Soverignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iPhone

Mercenary said:


> I asked you if you had any proof that US/India are bank rolling TTP and you had NOTHING.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Drones took out Baituallah Meshued, the leader of TTP.
> 
> But then I am a little confused, why would Pakistan be using US drones to take out TTP?
> 
> Why cant the Army do that? Why depend on drones to take out targets.
> 
> Isnt asking US to take out TTP a violation of Pakistan's Soverignity.



that's exactly what the army is doing. Taking out ttp with their own operations. That's what the ops for the past 2 1/2 years in fata have been about. Dislodge and eliminate ttp and other anti-pak elements. During the inital intelligence sharing with the US forces when it was learned that Pak targets were not only ignored but alerted, intelligence sharing became limited or stopped. And yes, even with the small amount of intelligence sharing, drones are still a violation of Pak's soverignity. There is no other way to cut it.


----------



## F.O.X

Mercenary said:


> I asked you if you had any proof that US/India are bank rolling TTP and you had NOTHING.




what do you really not read what is written in posts , i have said this previously but i will say it again , Pakistan Have given proofs to India about their involvement in Waziristan , Pakistan has also contacted NATO & told them to STOP terrorists from entering in Pakistan as they are doing Nothing .

Now that i have given you my answer pleas4e answer my questions 

*
What proof of Nukes did US had when they attacked Iraq.
If Usama was in Pakistan then why did US destroyed Half of Afganistan.
What Proof did Us had when they killed more then a million civilians in this Nonsense WOT.
What proof Does US have that we control Haqqani & Taliban 
What proof does US have that ISI attacked their embassy .
What proof did US had when they attack our posts ?*

as per my calculations the Civilians killed by Taliban are way too less then the civilians kiiled by US & its Allies , So Yes They are the Bigger terrorists then Taliban .

If you cannot answer my question then i will assume that i am right & you are only able to see one side of the mirror & have have turned blind eye to the other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Three killed in assault on police | Provinces | DAWN.COM



> MULTAN: Three policemen were killed while another official, along with a passerby, was injured when armed men targeted their van near Pul Rango in the Kabirwala Saddar police precinct on Thursday.


----------



## 53fd

Roybot said:


> Three killed in assault on police | Provinces | DAWN.COM



Roy bhaiyya, this is a thread for violence through Religious Extremism. Your post could very well be a regular domestic crime, not pertaining to acts of terrorism through religious extremism.


----------



## 53fd

*7 Afghan militants killed in cross-border skirmish:*



> Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN) -- Seven Afghan militants were killed and five Pakistani security forces injured in a cross-border skirmish Friday, officials said.
> 
> It was the latest in a series of recent cross-border assaults from Afghanistan's Pech Valley and the provinces of Kunar and Nuristan, all areas from which U.S. troops began pulling out earlier this year as part of a strategy designed to bolster security in more populated areas of Afghanistan.
> 
> The five injured Pakistani security personnel were airlifted by military helicopters to a base in northwest Pakistan, Col. Nasir Jadoon, commander of a border security force in Chitral, Pakistan, said.
> 
> The Pakistani forces returned fired into Afghanistan, killing seven militants, Jadoon said.
> 
> In the same border region in August, at least 25 Pakistani security personnel were killed when between 200 and 300 militants attacked border posts along Pakistan's border with Agfhanistan. Those who died included Pakistani soldiers and police.
> 
> *Afghanistan, Pakistan tension rising:*
> 
> Pakistani military officials have said the withdrawal of U.S. troops has provided insurgents in the mountainous areas of eastern Afghanistan with safe havens to launch cross-border attacks against Pakistani security forces.
> 
> The attacks have raised tensions between Pakistan and Afghanistan, with each country accusing the other of not doing enough to secure its border region.



7 Afghan militants killed in cross-border skirmish - CNN.com


----------



## 53fd

*Militant hideouts pounded in Orakzai, over dozen killed*



> PARACHINAR: Helicopter gunships attacked militants&#8217; hideouts in the northwestern tribal region of Orakzai, killing around a dozen insurgents, local security officials said.
> 
> Five hideouts were destroyed, they said. There was no independent confirmation of the death toll and militants often dispute official figures.



Militant hideouts pounded in Orakzai, over dozen killed | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## 53fd

*Another skirmish at Afghan border:*



> CHITRAL, Dec 2: Some miscreants from Nooristan area of Afghanistan opened indiscriminate firing on Pakistani territory on Friday morning which was repulsed readily by the security forces.
> 
> Chitral DCO Rahmatullah Wazir confirmed the firing incident and said that it was of trivial nature which did not result in any casualty on our side. No further information could be gathered about the incident from any other source till filing of this report.
> 
> Meanwhile, the residents of Drosh town took out a protest rally after Friday prayers against the firing incident on border.
> 
> The speakers Qari Jamal Abdul Nasir, Haji Mohammad Shifa, Mir Aslam Khan and others condemned the miscreants for their nefarious designs to destroy Chitral peace.
> 
> They expressed satisfaction over the security arrangements along the Afghan border to ward off Afghan attacks from Nooristan side of Afghanistan. &#8212; Correspondent



Another skirmish at Afghan border | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## Roybot

2 killed, 6 injured in Kohat rocket attack &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR: Two people were killed and six injured when two rockets were fired into the Paracha Market area of Kohat district, officials said on Monday.*
> 
> Rockets were reportedly fired from the frontier region of Darra Adamkhel. The dead included a watchman and a policeman.


----------



## 53fd

*Orakzai and Kurram operations: 12 militants killed as security forces advance*



> Army helicopter gunships pounded suspected militant hideouts and killed at least 12 militants in the Upper Orakzai Agency on Friday. Two security personnel also sustained injuries in the operation.
> 
> There were two main operations. Helicopter gunships bombed militant hideouts early morning in the Zakhtan, Arhang and Shakkar Tangi areas of the agency, killing eight militants and destroying three hideouts in the process, sources said. A late Thursday night encounter between militants and security forces in the Khadezai area of the agency killed four militants, while two security personnel were injured.
> 
> &#8220;Troops were advancing in the Inzar Kalay area when the militants attacked, two of the security men were injured,&#8221; said an official. According to sources, the injured were shifted to the Kalaya Hospital.
> 
> Several militants have been killed and scores injured since targeted attacks have been launched to clear Orakzai and Kurram agencies. An operation was launched in Orakzai Agency in March last year and in Kurram this summer. Security forces also launched a massive crackdown against militants in Upper Orakzai Agency two weeks ago to clear the remaining parts of the agency of Tehreek-i-Taliban militants.
> 
> Security forces have increased their advances in the agencies over the past few days.



Orakzai and Kurram operations: 12 militants killed as security forces advance &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*Security forces kill seven militants in Kurram Agency:*



> KURRAM AGENCY: At least seven militants were killed on Monday when security forces bombed their mountain hideouts with fighter jets in the Kurram Agency near the Afghanistan border, military officials said.
> 
> A security official in Peshawar confirmed the deaths. &#8220;It is a part of the onslaught against militants to clear the area, we will continue doing this till we have cleared the entire area&#8221; he told The Express Tribune.
> 
> Earlier yesterday, a security official was killed when an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) went off near a vehicle of the security forces in the Thok area of central Kurram Agency, sources confirmed today.
> 
> Earlier on Friday, army helicopter gunships had pounded suspected militant hideouts and killed at least 12 militants in the Upper Orakzai Agency. Two security personnel also sustained injuries in the operation.
> 
> Several militants have been killed and scores injured since targeted attacks have been launched to clear Orakzai and Kurram agencies.
> 
> An operation was launched in Orakzai Agency in March last year and in Kurram this summer. Security forces also launched a massive crackdown against militants in Upper Orakzai Agency two weeks ago to clear the remaining parts of the agency.
> 
> Security forces have increased their advances in the agencies over the past few days.
> 
> Drastic security measures have been adopted in the region, with cell phone services suspended in the nearby district of Hangu and adjoining areas.



Security forces kill seven militants in Kurram Agency &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*Blast wounds two in Karachi:*



> KARACHI: A bomb blast took place in Karachi wounding two people, DawnNews reported.
> 
> The explosion occurred on the city&#8217;s &#8216;Kala Pul&#8217;.
> 
> Police said the blast was carried out by terrorists who had planted explosive material on the bridge.



Blast wounds two in Karachi | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM


----------



## maverick1977

Lately, I am not seeing or reading any news on suicide bombings in Pakistan . Is it because of excellent crackdown by security and intelligence agencies or is there another reason behind it. Anyone has any ideas ??? Comments please !!


----------



## ares

It is because the Pakistani govt is showing some backbone to Americans..and like it or not..this was one of the main objectives of Pakistani terrorists.


----------



## F.O.X

The ones conducting these bombings (TTP) have been torn apart by Pak Army & ISI (even though with a huge support of US for TTP , as they escape to afg & comeback to attack our posts again with US sitting with closed eyes).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

terrorists are in short supply these days...i blame bad economic situation.... 

on the serious note..All this happened after ISI started keeping a close eye on US embassy workers and their movements were restricted.
As they say..the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Omar1984

Because Hussain Haqqani (the person who gave all those CIA agents visas to Pakistan) has resigned.

This is the reason why Blackwater/CIA agents have been cracked down in Pakistan, and there's no more suicide bombings in Pakistan.

However, you still have to be careful because there are still plenty of CIA agents roaming around in Pakistan. Americans are obsessed about nukes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

maybe because they stopped operations in FATA or maybe they deported CIA spies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

maverick1977 said:


> Lately, I am not seeing or reading any news on suicide bombings in Pakistan . Is it because of excellent crackdown by security and intelligence agencies or is there another reason behind it. Anyone has any ideas ??? Comments please !!



There is no short, simple answer. I've spent talking about it for months. If you want to get a short overview, visit this thread:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-17.html

If you want to see a concise post discussing it, read this post carefully:



> Some facts about the TTP Taliban, & why they split up (most of it had to do with the work of the ISI in creating splits & divisions within the TTP, & very little had to do with drones. After the excellent work done by the ISI, it's become 'easy pickings' for the Army, which is why they haven't had to hit as 'hard' as they can & are capable of):
> 
> The drone strikes have taken place mostly in North Waziristan & South Waziristan. Mullah Nazir of the TTP was in South Waziristan, the Hafiz Gul Bahadur group of the TTP in North Waziristan, the Mehsud group of the TTP in North Waziristan (& also some in South Waziristan & Orakzai Agency), & the Haqqani group in North Waziristan & Kurram Agency. Mullah Nazir & Hafiz Gul Bahadur split from the Mehsud group TTP. The Mehsud group in North Waziristan was the only main threat to the Pakistan Army. In other words, the only drone strike that helped Pakistan was the one that killed Baitullah Mehsud.
> 
> However, the biggest threat to Pakistan came from the Malakand, Mohmand, Bajaur, Dir (corresponding to the Kunar & Nuristan provinces of Afghanistan). Mullah Fazlullah (working in collusion with the dead Sufi Mohammad of the TSNM) has his strongholds in Kunar after being driven out by the Pakistan Army after being driven out of the Swat & Malakand regions of Pakistan. Qari Zia Rehman was a threat to Pakistan's Bajaur region, & it is not clear whether he got killed by the Pakistan Army, or by something else. Maulvi Faqir Muhammad & Omar Khalid were a threat to the Mohmand region of Pakistan. Notice that none of these regions have drone strikes going on, & it is the efforts of the Pakistan Army that has resulted in the weakening of the TTP. Even more than the Pakistan Army, it is the efforts of the ISI that have caused splits & divides in the TTP. As the territory held by terrorists diminishes, there are clashes & conflicts between various terrorist groups (a few days ago, between the Afridi Taliban group & the Lashkr-e-Islam Mangal Bagh group in the Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Humanist

*It is the silence before the storm...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

^^



Can't expect much else from the bharatis.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 53fd

SMC said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Can't expect much else from the bharatis.



And he calls himself a 'Humanist'.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

maverick1977 said:


> Lately, I am not seeing or reading any news on suicide bombings in Pakistan . Is it because of excellent crackdown by security and intelligence agencies or is there another reason behind it. Anyone has any ideas ??? Comments please !!


No not crackdown but secret talks with the militants is the reason Army is fed up of fighting war and they think threat from eastern border is increasing so they want shift their focus back on our old enemy


----------



## Leader

I think APC suggested give peace chance, later Pakistani taliban did declare ceasefire.

and that is done above usa approval, unlike going public previously, it happened silently...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Humanist said:


> *It is the silence before the storm...*



Stop drooling.

These are your wet dreams, not reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## W.11

bilalhaider said:


> There is no short, simple answer. I've spent talking about it for months. If you want to get a short overview, visit this thread:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-17.html
> 
> If you want to see a concise post discussing it, read this post carefully:



it doesnt matter if you kill the head because suicide bombings carried out even after baitullah mehsud got killed.

as a matter of fact the bombings stopped only after pakistan america relations deteriorated


----------



## 53fd

Leader said:


> I think APC suggested give peace chance, later Pakistani taliban did declare ceasefire.
> 
> and that is done above usa approval, unlike going public previously, it happened silently...



There is no one faction Pakistani Taliban. The group has fractured badly, & split into more than 100 factions. Some wanted a ceasefire because they were in a position of weakness, & had their backs to the wall. There is a lot of fighting going on between different militant groups themselves. The ISI has successfully managed to penetrate these groups, & cause these faultlines within them.

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




KarachiPunk said:


> it doesnt matter if you kill the head because suicide bombings carried out even after baitullah mehsud got killed.



Did I ever imply that the death of Baitullah Mehsud is the reason why militant violence has dropped in Pakistan?


----------



## IceCold

Isnt this a good thing or we Pakistanis are now worried about this as well. Don't we have other things to worry about, most importantly the future of Pakistan and where its being headed


----------



## Mav3rick

bilalhaider said:


> Did I ever imply that the death of Baitullah Mehsud is the reason why militant violence has dropped in Pakistan?


 
It was in 2006/07 that ISI gave 6 digit coordinates to the US, for the first time, of Baitullah Mehsud's whereabouts with request for a strike. The strike never came, I guess this is the point where ISI realized American's double game. Mehsud was finally killed in a drone strike at coordinates provided by ISI......but this time CIA was provided the 'intel' through ISI assets who fooled CIA into believing that a high value CIA target was taking refuge there.

For those who are confused, TTP (Tehrik-e-Talibaan Pakistan) was an agency being funded, equipped and trained by a nexus of anti-Pakistan agencies which may well include RAW/CIA/MOSSAD with the backing of Afghan intelligence agency. Their sole purpose was to carry out suicide attacks against Pakistani interests such as military/non military agencies and possibly high casualty soft targets.

On the other hand, Talibaan such as those who follow Mullah Umer are fighting invading forces for freedom of Afghanistan and installation of an elected/selected Govt. unlike the puppet regime that has been posted there by the West. They have never attacked Pakistani interests. If anybody can consider these freedom fighters to be terrorists, well that's his/her conscience. But the US will be pleading for peace with the same 'terrorists' one day and they will be hailed as heroes of Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iioal malik

Cos of some serious crack down on TTP n CIA along with other elements involved ..!


----------



## Mav3rick

IceCold said:


> Isnt this a good thing or we Pakistanis are now worried about this as well. Don't we have other things to worry about, most importantly the future of Pakistan and where its being headed


 
It is probably a good idea to explore the possibilities due to which the suicide bombings have reduced considerably. It can help us eliminate the threat for good.


----------



## jeypore

Omar1984 said:


> Because Hussain Haqqani (the person who gave all those CIA agents visas to Pakistan) has resigned.
> 
> This is the reason why Blackwater/CIA agents have been cracked down in Pakistan, and there's no more suicide bombings in Pakistan.
> 
> However, you still have to be careful because there are still plenty of CIA agents roaming around in Pakistan. Americans are obsessed about nukes.



Where do I start with such great eloquent response to a question, which one needs to ponder.... Here is my two cent then....

Maybe Americans have proven that any threat can be taken care off, with or without the countries constent!!!!!!!!!

It may make the terrorist think twice, if there strategy is valid or invalid, What say guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

Blast in Karachi leaves 3 Rangers personnel dead
Published: December 9, 2011
KARACHI: A roadside blast struck a vehicle and left three Rangers personnel dead in Karachi on Friday, Express News reported.
The explosives were reportedly planted near the Safoora Chowrangi in the Gulistan-e-Jauhar area and exploded when the Rangers vehicle approached the spot.
Four Rangers personnel were also injured in the blast and were shifted to the hospital in an ambulance.
Earlier this week, two minor explosions occurred in separate incidents in Karachi on the 9th and 10th day of Muharram.
Security in the city had been beefed up by the Sindh government, and around 100,000 security personnel, 80,000 policemen and 20,000 Rangers men had been deployed.

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------

Blast kills 3 Rangers in Karachi






KARACHI: Three Rangers personnel succumbed to injuries while four others got hurt in the blast that occurred in the Gulistan-e-Jauhar area of Karachi Friday, Geo News reported. Injured Rangers were shifted to CMH Malir for treatment.

According to sources, the bomb was planted near Safura Chaowrangi where Rangers vehicle was targeted. As a result of blast, three Rangers men were martyred while four others sustained injuries who were later shifted to CMH Malir for medical aid. The explosion also affected the Rangers&#8217; van.

Rescue teams reached the incident spot and launched relief activities while security personnel cordoned off the area to launch investigation.


----------



## jeypore

maverick1977 said:


> *Lately, I am not seeing or reading any news on suicide bombings in Pakistan *. Is it because of excellent crackdown by security and intelligence agencies or is there another reason behind it. Anyone has any ideas ??? Comments please !!



That is a really good question!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Areesh

Sad incident RIP.


----------



## jeypore

bilalhaider said:


> There is no short, simple answer. I've spent talking about it for months. If you want to get a short overview, visit this thread:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-17.html
> 
> *If you want to see a concise post discussing it, read this post carefully*:



Yes, I painly did, but greatly disagree........

I can type a novel regarding this issue...... 

To make a conclusion of my novel; Your Suni leader is dead and you are scrambling to find new alternatives to keep in power in your region!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It is dimishing day by day mind you!!!!!!!!


----------



## VelocuR

The first step we caught big time is Raymond Davis. It is really damaged their reputations.


----------



## Navy SEAL Sniper

Very sad. More soldiers martyred...


----------



## Areesh

bilalhaider said:


> And he calls himself a 'Humanist'.



His flags define his "humanism" and his post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakistanitarzan

I do not think that CIA/Nato ever sponcered or funded TTP. I am in no way a supporter of TTP killing innocent people but the reason why they are against Pakistan is 100% legit.

Pakistani and Afghanistan's were supposed to be like brothers and Pakistan stabbed Afghanistan in the back. Let me explain how.

Let's say you have a brother and he is in trouble for any reason. There is this guy who is after him, he wants to harm or kill him 
and you tell you're brother's enemy about his location, allow his enemy with weapon to go through you're house and 
support his enemy in killing him. This is exactly what is happening!

But once again, I do not and will never support suicide bombing, killing innocent people, etc

I love Pakistan / Army


----------



## sreekimpact

*Bomb attack kills three soldiers in Karachi*

KARACHI: A bomb attack killed three soldiers and wounded four others on Friday in Karachi.

A roadside bomb exploded alongside a vehicle carrying members of the Rangers paramilitary force in the eastern part of the city after daybreak, officials said.

Three troops from Pakistan Rangers were killed and four were hurt. It was a remote control bomb, Sharfuddin Memon, a spokesman for the home ministry Sindh, told AFP.

Fridays attack was not immediately claimed by any group.

Memon said the bomb that exploded Friday was buried on the roadside and the force of the explosion badly damaged the vehicle.

Seven personnel of Pakistan Rangers were taken to hospital, where four of them died, he added.

Mohammad Salim, an office boy in a nearby government office, said he saw the troops lying on the ground with the vehicle in flames.

It was a loud explosion. I was going to the office and I rushed to the spot where the rangers were lying on the ground. They were bleeding, he told AFP.

Fridays attack was the deadliest in Karachi since a car bomb killed eight people, including six police officers, on September 19.


----------



## Areesh

sreekimpact said:


> *Bomb attack kills three soldiers in Karachi*
> 
> KARACHI: A bomb attack killed three soldiers and wounded four others on Friday in Karachi.
> 
> A roadside bomb exploded alongside a vehicle carrying members of the Rangers paramilitary force in the eastern part of the city after daybreak, officials said.
> 
> &#8220;Three troops from Pakistan Rangers were killed and four were hurt. It was a remote control bomb,&#8221; Sharfuddin Memon, a spokesman for the home ministry Sindh, told AFP.
> 
> Friday&#8217;s attack was not immediately claimed by any group.
> 
> Memon said the bomb that exploded Friday was buried on the roadside and the force of the explosion badly damaged the vehicle.
> 
> &#8220;Seven personnel of Pakistan Rangers were taken to hospital, where four of them died,&#8221; he added.
> 
> Mohammad Salim, an office boy in a nearby government office, said he saw the troops lying on the ground with the vehicle in flames.
> 
> &#8220;It was a loud explosion. I was going to the office and I rushed to the spot where the rangers were lying on the ground. They were bleeding,&#8221; he told AFP.
> 
> Friday&#8217;s attack was the deadliest in Karachi since a car bomb killed eight people, including six police officers, on September 19.



Already posted on another thread. Good to see your excitement with the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Chinese-Dragon said:


> What else do you expect from these Indians here?



Well I can understand their situation. They might not be getting such type of news in big numbers as they used to get before. So his "excitement" as an Indian makes sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rabi kashmirii

It's because of great efforts of Pakistan Army and ISI Alhumdullilah.PAKISTAN ZINDABAD


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> So what are in your views the reasons for Bhartis not getting these news in large numbers as before.. I guess that's the topic of the thread and not whether Indians are happy or sad about it



Well about reasons in my opinion it is vigilance of Pakistani intelligence agencies. Intelligence agencies are more vigilant and prepared and that's why most number of terrorist plans got busted before execution. Army operations in FATA have also played a key role. Terrorists now lack both finances and infrastructure thanks to those operations. So it is the hard work of Pakistani military and intelligence agencies that we are witnessing a great reduction in major bomb or suicide blasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

jayron said:


> India haters at it again. A pakistani posted the question. Its convenient for these clowns to bash the India no matter what the topic of the thread is.



To avoid India bashing your countrymen needs to be "humanist" in every sense of the word.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> Well about reasons in my opinion it is vigilance of Pakistani intelligence agencies. Intelligence agencies are more vigilant and prepared and that's why most number of terrorist plans got busted before execution. Army operations in FATA have also played a key role. Terrorists now lack both finances and infrastructure thanks to those operations. So it is the hard work of Pakistani military and intelligence agencies that we are witnessing a great reduction in major bomb or suicide blasts.



Do you think drone attacks have played a role in this.. I mean a lot of drone attacks have been in SW as well which is the hotbed of TTP


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> Do you think drone attacks have played a role in this.. I mean a lot of drone attacks have been in SW as well which is the hotbed of TTP



No. Leaving a few drone attacks most number of drone attacks were directed towards those elements of Taliban who were more active inside Afghanistan than Pakistan. A great number of drone attacks were carried out in Wazir tribes area who are more active in Afghanistan and aren't much supportive of TTP. TTP had more presence in Mahsud tribes area. Not to forget that drone attacks have created a lot of suicide bombers and terrorists too. So they were more damaging for Pakistan in my opinion than being productive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mav3rick

karan.1970 said:


> Do you think drone attacks have played a role in this.. I mean a lot of drone attacks have been in SW as well which is the hotbed of TTP


 
I like your calm attitude but you have a very negative demeanour about Pakistan which pisses me off. Even I will, at times, defend India especially when it is against the West....at Cricket games for example. But your calm hate is extremely difficult to ignore.

All of the drone strikes were against Haqqani network whereas PakMil was busy fighting against anti-Pakistan elements such as TTP. There was not a single drone strike against active TTP members/commanders....and rare random attacks were either because of false intel planted by ISI or to eliminate changed loyalties of TTP commanders.

In simple words, Pakistan has been busy fighting anti-Pakistan terrorists while NATO/ISAF/US forces are fighting freedom fighters who are busy fighting invaders to free their country, kinda like our forefathers did with the British!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eik_pagall

Four paramilitary officials killed while three others injured in an IED explosion even today

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------

I think they have changed their strategy
now they are using IEDs


----------



## Pioneerfirst

there is a sense in Pakistan that we are coming out of USA's war in Afghanistan.
We can make Pakistan safer than this by playing neutral role in Afghanistan i-e neither support USA & NATO nor any type of militants in Afghanistan.We should focus towards strengthening our border.starting installed bio metric system installed at our border with Afghanistan and using tribal connections to disarm Pakistani militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Blast in Karachi leaves 3 Rangers personnel dead*



> Published: December 9, 2011
> 
> KARACHI: A roadside blast struck a vehicle and left three Rangers personnel dead in Karachi on Friday, Express News reported.
> The explosives were reportedly planted near the Safoora Chowrangi in the Gulistan-e-Jauhar area and exploded when the Rangers vehicle approached the spot.
> 
> Four Rangers personnel were also injured in the blast and were shifted to the hospital in an ambulance.
> 
> Earlier this week, two minor explosions occurred in separate incidents in Karachi on the 9th and 10th day of Muharram.
> 
> Security in the city had been beefed up by the Sindh government, and around 100,000 security personnel, 80,000 policemen and 20,000 Rangers men had been deployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KARACHI: Three Rangers personnel succumbed to injuries while four others got hurt in the blast that occurred in the Gulistan-e-Jauhar area of Karachi Friday, Geo News reported. Injured Rangers were shifted to CMH Malir for treatment.
> 
> According to sources, the bomb was planted near Safura Chaowrangi where Rangers vehicle was targeted. As a result of blast, three Rangers men were martyred while four others sustained injuries who were later shifted to CMH Malir for medical aid. The explosion also affected the Rangers&#8217; van.
> 
> Rescue teams reached the incident spot and launched relief activities while security personnel cordoned off the area to launch investigation.



Blast in Karachi leaves 3 Rangers personnel dead &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Areesh

Mumbai Man said:


> The worst is yet to come,
> Days are getting shorter.
> Close your eyes for awhile,
> Rest a little longer.
> The Worst Is Yet To Come....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------
> 
> AFP: Bomb kills three Pakistani soldiers


 
And then some people complain about India bashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

jha said:


> Najar Lag gayi....
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/145744-blast-karachi-leaves-3-rangers-personnel-dead.html



BTW from where u got ur primary education??

if u read properly the thread is about reduction of suicidal bombing and this news is about IED's bombing... 
but as usual indian trollers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Mumbai Man said:


> The worst is yet to come,
> Days are getting shorter.
> Close your eyes for awhile,
> Rest a little longer.
> The Worst Is Yet To Come....
> 
> AFP: Bomb kills three Pakistani soldiers





Humanist said:


> It is the silence before the storm...



You Indians are really sadistic, aren't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

They have stopped because the RAW ran out of money.


----------



## Gautam

i was just going through the thread of how the blasts have stopped in pakistan. then i came across this. sad.


----------



## Rafi

The indians who are mentally masturbating about the death of our people, are the worst form of sub-human. Shows some peoples mentality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indushek

Areesh said:


> No. Leaving a few drone attacks most number of drone attacks were directed towards those elements of Taliban who were more active inside Afghanistan than Pakistan. A great number of drone attacks were carried out in Wazir tribes area who are more active in Afghanistan and aren't much supportive of TTP. TTP had more presence in Mahsud tribes area. Not to forget that drone attacks have created a lot of suicide bombers and terrorists too. So they were more damaging for Pakistan in my opinion than being productive.



I have a doubt of my own too here, Mr. Kayani was not interested in taking the WOT to N.Waziristan (or some other part near borders of Pakistan, correct me if i am wrong) would this have helped the efforts as you can get more hands at eliminating the TTP threat?? 

Also i think that dealing with terrorists (internal) is like a cat and mouse game. You got to set up for long haul and i think the Pakistan army slowly is gaining expertise in anti terror operations which is the result of not much bombings recently.


----------



## sreekimpact

Areesh said:


> Already posted on another thread. Good to see your excitement with the news.



sir ..i only posted an article from Dawn.....if you think im *excited* by the above article it is all your prejudice'd minds illusion.


----------



## VelocuR

Humanist said:


> *It is the silence before the storm...*


 
This will happen in India only, kids.


----------



## Roybot

Militants kill five villagers in Khyber: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR: Militants opened fire on villagers Tuesday, killing at least five civilians and wounding another six in the tribal areas bordering Afghanistan, government officials said.*
> 
> The attack took place in the Shalobar area of Khyber, part of the semi-autonomous tribal belt where the military is fighting homegrown militants led by warlord Mangal Bagh.
> *&#8220;Five villagers were killed and six were injured,&#8221; Sayed Ahmad Jan, a senior government official in Khyber, told AFP by telephone.*
> &#8220;Militants came in a pick-up and fired on the villagers who were standing on the side of the road,&#8221; Jan added.


----------



## Roybot

Hangu district: Five dead in clash between security forces and militants &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR:Three policemen, a pedestrian and one militant were killed in a clash, which ensued when two policemen were kidnapped by armed militants in Karbogha, in Hangu district of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.*
> 
> Police forces then surrounded the militants and engaged in a shootout, which lasted for almost four hours. *&#8220;There were eight militants. The kidnapped policemen managed to escape during the shootout but we lost three other policemen and one civilian was killed,&#8221; the DPO told The Express Tribune.*
> 
> *Security had been put on high alert in Hangu and the nearby areas in the month of Muharram.
> However, militants still managed to fire more than a dozen rockets into the district injuring a woman and three police officials.*


----------



## Roybot

Two schools blown up in Kohat, Tank: Police &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR: Five rooms were damaged of a boys middle school when two time bombs planted along its walls blew up on Tuesday morning in Kohat, confirmed the police.* I*n a similar incident, a girls school was blown up in the Ama Khel area of Tank district by unknown miscreants.
> 
> However, no casualties has been reported in both the incidents.*


----------



## Roybot

Militant rocket kills one security officer, injures six in NW &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR:* One security officer was killed, and six others were injured on Tuesday when militants fired a rocket in the Shawal Valley of North Waziristan Agency, security officials said



Is the peace deal off? 5 attacks in one day


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

talebs and govt. are denying any talk of "peacetalks" except with those who put DOWN their arms ---and clearly anyone can see that TTP and their Godless affiliates and facilitators are not up to that task.


RIP to the martyrs who laid down their lives for the sake of the nation. Their deaths will be avenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

*Policeman, five terrorists killed in Peshawar encounter:*



> PESHAWAR: A policeman and five terrorists were killed during a shootout at Badabar area here on Monday, police sources said. The encounter started when terrorists equipped with automatic arms started firing at a police party at Aziz Market on Frontier Road, killing constable Hayat Khan. In retaliation, five terrorists were also reportedly killed, whose bodies were taken away by their aides. Police cordoned off the area and started investigation. app



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## 53fd

*Two Punjabi Taliban overpowered, explosives recovered:*



> KARACHI: Crime Investigation Department (CID) of the Sindh Police claimed to have arrested two operatives of Punjabi Taliban and recovered 30kg explosives and other weapons here on Tuesday.
> 
> SP CID Mazhar Mashwani informed media that a police party, with the assistance of officials of an intelligence agency, chased and intercept a car in Sohrab Goth, where terrorists allegedly started firing on the police party.
> 
> The police party managed to arrest two Taliban, including Wahid alias Lalo and Shakeel, while three of their accomplices managed to escape during crossfire.
> 
> The police also recovered 10kg explosives, three kalashnikovs, one 9mm pistol, one TT pistol and 200 bullets of Kalashnikov.
> 
> On the pointation of arrested culprits, the police raided a hideout at Khamosh Colony, Haji Murid Goth, and seized 20kg explosives, 3kg ball bearings, three detonators, one grenade, one Kalashnikov, one MP5 and five detonating covers.
> 
> Police informed that the culprits were associated with Punjabi Taliban group headed by Qari Aslam, who gave training and dispatched them from Waziristan.
> 
> The police quoted the arrested terrorists that they had planned to target high profile personalities, sensitive installations and sectarian figures. staff report



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Roybot

Militants kill two peace committee members in Bara: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *KHYBER: Militants clashed with pro-government militiamen and local police in the Bara area of the northwestern Khyber tribal region, killing two militia members and wounding another, security officials said.*


----------



## Roybot

Landmine blast kills two FC personnel in Balochistan &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *QUETTA: Two Frontier Corps (FC) personnel were killed and five others injured on Wednesday when their vehicle hit a landmine in the Mand Balo area of Balochistan which shares a border with Iran.*


----------



## 53fd

*6 militants, 6 FC personnel killed in Balochistan:*



> QUETTA: Six Frontier Corps (FC) personnel were killed and two injured on Thursday in a clash in the Balgater area, situated between Turbat and Panjgur.
> 
> According to the FC spokesperson, an FC convoy was on its way to Panjgur when a group of armed men opened fire.
> 
> Security personnel returned fire, killing at least six of them. Security forces also recovered a huge cache of arms and ammunition from their possession.
> 
> Local administrations of Panjgur and Turbat remained quiet about the incident, only confirming that five people were killed in the clash.
> 
> Baloch armed groups often target security forces in Balochistan. However, no one has claimed responsibility for the incident yet.
> The six bodies were handed over to the Balochistan Levies and shifted to the Turbat district headquarters hospital for autopsy.
> 
> FC Inspector General Ubaidullah Khan in his statement praised the performance of FC personnel and said the culprits must not be spared. He added, however, that FC was present to help those &#8216;who wanted peace&#8217;.
> 
> The identities of the deceased could not be ascertained till the filing of this report.



Balochistan unrest: Six FC personnel killed, two injured &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*Two watchmen killed, house bombed in Landikotal:*



> LANDIKOTAL: Two watchmen allegedly killed in Landikotal while a new home was also dynamited. Two Shinwari watchmen of Peero Khel graveyard identified as Azeem and Niaz Ameen Sheikhmal Khel Shinwari were killed by unknown extremists when they were patrolling the graveyard particularly the graves of the relatives of MNA Noorul Haq Qadri on Wednesday night in late hours, local sources said. The extremists had reportedly placed explosive material near the graves of the relatives of member parliament to destroy, which could not be detonated by the time and were disposed off in the morning by Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS). The Khasadar Force personnel carried the two dead bodies to hospital, which were later handed over to their relatives, hospital sources said. It is to be recalled that in the past, the same graves at Peero Khel had been tried to be blown up with explosive material after which the watchmen had been appointed to protect the graveyard. In another incident, a newly built house was dynamited at Sheikhmal Khel area of Landikotal. The house of Gul Ahmad Shinwari was completely damaged in the blast. However, no casualty was reported in the blast. staff report



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Perceptron

*Three Pakistani soldiers killed in explosion: officials*AFP (1 hour ago) Today





*PESHAWAR: Three Pakistani soldiers were killed on Saturday after a bomb planted on a roadside exploded in a northwestern tribal area, security officials said.*

The blast took place at Katasarai village in restive Kurram tribal district bordering Afghanistan where Pakistani army and paramilitary forces have launched an operation against Taliban militants.

Three security personnel including a lieutenant have embraced martyrdom and one other was wounded in an IED (improvised explosive device) blast, a senior security official told AFP.

Local intelligence officials suspect the involvement of Taliban militants in the attack.

Pakistan has for years battled homegrown insurgents in the tribal belt that borders Afghanistan.

More than 3,000 soldiers have died but Pakistan has resisted US pressure to do more to eliminate havens used by Afghan insurgents.

On Thursday, the US Senate voted to freeze roughly $700 million in aid to Pakistan pending assurances from Islamabad on taking steps to thwart militants who use improvised explosive devices (IEDs) against US-led forces in Afghanistan.

Pakistan angrily criticised the move, the latest rift in a fraying alliance that has been in deep crisis since air strikes by US-led forces killed 24 Pakistani soldiers last month.


----------



## eik_pagall

What about peace talks?


----------



## Roybot

Militancy in Khyber Agency: Three children injured in girls school explosion &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *JAMRUD: Three children were injured when militants blew up a government-run girls high school in Khyber agency&#8217;s Jamrud area on Sunday.*
> 
> According to sources, militants placed a bomb at the back of a school in Malik Khan Wali Sikandar Kalay. As a result, four rooms and the outer portion of the school were completely destroyed.


----------



## foxbat

it was a bit quite for a while, but with this and the explosion a couple days back which killed some soldiers, looks like the taliban are back in action


----------



## 53fd

*17 terrorists killed in Orakzai air assault:*



> ORAKZAI AGENCY: At least 17 terrorists have been reported killed in an air assault on their secret hideouts in Orakzai Agency, the media reported on Sunday.
> 
> According to reports, the security agencies launched a robust attack with jet fighters on their hideouts in Jawaki and Samaa areas of Orakzai Agency on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Three secret hideouts were demolished and 17 terrorists killed in Sunday&#8217;s lethal air assault of the security agencies.
> 
> Orakzai is the only tribal agency of the country which does not border Afghanistan. The security forces of Pakistan have been battling terrorists in the tribal region since 2008. online



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## 53fd

*Eight Punjabi Taliban nabbed in Waziristan security swoop*



> WANA: Eight members of a banned militant outfit were arrested in Kalatoi area of Tehsil Birmal in Wana sub-division during a military swoop on Monday. According to sources in the political administration, security forces conducted a search operation during which they arrested eight members of the Punjabi Taliban and also recovered weapons. The arrested militants were shifted to Zirri Noor camp, but authorities did not confirm whether any key commander was among those taken into custody. Until the filing of this report, the search operation was continuing in the area and Wana-Azam Warsak Road was closed for all kind of traffic, while communication systems were also suspended. inp



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

a sizeable number of the militants are hailing from rural areas of Punjab....some are not directly affiliated with TTP, but some sectarian/extremist outfits have formed a loose consortium with groups like TTP....all of them being banned outfits


----------



## Roybot

> *PESHAWAR: Militants blew up two primary schools in separate incidents in the Charsadda district of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa on Tuesday. The buildings were completely destroyed and no casualties were reported, police said.*
> 
> The first incident took place in the Matta Mughal Khel area, which is located close to the Mohmand tribal region. A government-run girls primary school was destroyed after a bomb placed outside the building in a tin detonated, police said. The second school was blown up in Bareesa Ghundai, where militants placed a time bomb outside a boys primary school. Only one room remained intact after the blast.



Militants blow up 2 schools in Charsadda  The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

*Six suspected TTP militants arrested in Karachi:*



> Crime Investigation Department (CID) on December 19 claimed to have arrested six suspects and recovered weapons from their possession from different places including Korangi Industrial Area, Sohrab Goth and Saddar area of Karachi, reported Daily Times. Officials said that the accused were associated with the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and used to provide logistic support to TTP militants who arrived in the city from tribal areas. The detained suspects include Ejaz, Fateh Khan, Akbar Khan, Tabish, Imam Buksh and Adnan Khan. A Kalashnikov, four TT pistols and narcotics were also recovered from their possession. According to details, one of them, Ejaz is said to be an activist of a political party.


----------



## 53fd

*30 Taliban killed in Orakzai:*



> KALAYA: At least 30 terrorists were killed and 18 security personnel were injured in the ongoing operation in Upper Orakzai Agency on Wednesday.
> 
> According to sources, security forces were advancing towards Alikhail and Kago Qamar areas of Upper Orakzai Agency where a clash between security forces and terrorists took place in which at least 18 soldiers including Major Samiaullah were injured. Military helicopters shifted the injured to CMH Kohat. Some of the injured were stated to be in critical condition.
> 
> In retaliation, the security forces opened fire on terrorists, killing at least 18 of them on the spot. The security forces&#8217; helicopters fired shells at the terrorists&#8217; hideouts, destroying five hideouts and killing 12 terrorists.
> 
> The security sources said that a store of explosive material and two vehicles used by the terrorists were also destroyed. A political administration official confirmed that 30 terrorists were killed. inp



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Roybot

One security official killed, 19 missing in South Waziristan- The Express Tribune




> *PESHAWAR: Militants killed one security official and reportedly kidnapped 19 in an attack on security forces in the Mullazai area north of the Tank district near the South Waziristan tribal area on Friday.*
> 
> *According to sources, the incident took place at around 2:30 am. &#8220;The men were from the Frontier Constabulary,&#8221; an official said while confirming that 19 people were missing who were &#8220;probably taken captive&#8221; he said.*
> 
> The exact number of militants could not be determined. The attack was launched on Mullzai Fort, a guarded fortress used to bombard militant hideouts with artillery shelling during operations, which confirmed that a large number of people must have attacked the secure installation.
> 
> *Sources also said that the initial number of FC personnel missing after the attack was 23 but seven of them had returned back safely.*


----------



## Devil Soul

*Woman killed, five injured in mortar shell attack in Khyber Agency*
Submitted 4 hrs 7 mins ago

A woman was killed and five others injured when a mortar shell landed on a house here in Bara on early Friday morning.
According to local sources, a mortar shell fired from unknown location landed at a residential house in Shalobar area of Khyber Agency.
A portion of the house was destroyed and a woman was killed while five others including women and children sustained injuries.
The neighbours and relatives of the victim family rescued the injured and shifted them to hospital for treatment. According to hospital sources condition of two injured persons was serious.
Political administration sources said that the house was not target of the miscreants but the shell landed before reaching the target.
Woman killed, five injured in mortar shell attack in Khyber Agency | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## salmakh84

Aren't mortars used by our army.


----------



## Roybot

Terrorism: Militants blow up another school in FATA &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *LANDI KOTAL:* A middle school of the Bacha Khan Foundation was blown up by militants in Khuga Khel on Thursday night. Fortunately, no casualties were reported.


----------



## Yeti

Pakistan security officials say a bomb blast has killed two Pakistani soldiers in the country's northwest near the Afghan border.

The remote-controlled bomb ripped through a vehicle in a military convoy Saturday on the outskirts of Miran Shah, the main town in the North Waziristan tribal region.

No one claimed responsibility for the attack, but the area is a stronghold of Taliban and al-Qaida-linked militants.

Elsewhere in the northwest, a homemade bomb has exploded outside a tribal elder's home in the Khyber tribal region, killing two people and wounding at least four others. 

A major land route to Afghanistan passes through Khyber and was used to supply U.S.-led coalition troops before Pakistan suspended it to protest a November NATO air attack that killed 24 Pakistani soldiers. 

Also Saturday, security officials say military gunship helicopters attacked militant hideouts in the neighboring Orakzai tribal region, killing at least 10 militants. The death toll could not be independently verified.

On Friday, a car bomb killed at least 13 people in the country's southwestern province of Baluchistan.

Police say the device went off outside a house in the provincial capital, Quetta. The house was used by the family of former provincial minister Naseer Mengal. 

There was no immediate word as to whether Mengal or any members of his family were among the victims. There was also no immediate claim of responsibility.

Baluchistan has been in the grip of a regional insurgency for years as separatist militants fight for more autonomy and greater control over natural resources.

The province bordering Iran and Afghanistan also is home to pro-Taliban militants.


----------



## foxbat

Blast in Khyber Agency kills two, injures 13 | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: A bomb blast killed two people and injured 13 in the Landi Kotal area of Khyber Agency on Saturday.
The blast occurred in the compound of a local tribal leader Malik Rasool Khan while a tribal council meeting (jirga) was underway on the auction of a local bus stop, DawnNews reported.
As a result of the blast, two school going children who were passing by were killed while 13 people, including 10 children were injured, sources said.
Three tribal landlords are also included in the injured.
The injured victims were admitted to the Khyber Agency headquarter hospital.


----------



## TaimiKhan

salmakh84 said:


> Aren't mortars used by our army.



No, mortars are used by militants also, and these stray mortars are mostly from their side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

QUETTA, Pakistan  Three Pakistani
soldiers and an anti-Taliban fighter
were killed on Sunday in two separate
bomb attacks in Pakistan, officials
said.
The first incident took place in Salarzai
town, about 20 kilometres (12 miles)
northeast of Khar, the main city in
Bajaur tribal district along the Afghan
border when a remote-controlled
bomb hit a shop, killing an anti-Taliban
militiaman and wounding three others,
an official said.
The injured were two other anti-
Taliban fighters and a passer-by,
senior government official Faaz
Mohammad told AFP
"The bomb destroyed the shop and
killed one anti-Taliban fighter," the
official said.
Bajaur is a part of Pakistan's seven
tribal districts which are rife with
homegrown insurgents and are
strongholds of Taliban and Al-Qaeda
operatives.
Pakistan has for years battled
homegrown insurgents in the tribal
belt. More than 3,000 soldiers have
died but Pakistan has resisted US
pressure to do more to eliminate
havens used by insurgents.
The second incident took place when a
roadside buried landmine hit a vehicle
in the country's southwest on Sunday,
killing three soldiers, a security official
said.
The incident occured near Sui town,
some 400 kilometres southwest of
Quetta, capital of Baluchistan province.
"Troops were patrolling in the area.
Three soldiers were killed and two
were injured. It was a landmine blast,"
a spokesman for paramilitary Frontier
Corps told AFP.
The troubled Baluchistan province
which neighbours both Afghanistan and
Iran and is gripped by a regional
insurgency for self-determination. It is
also a flashpoint for Taliban and
sectarian violence.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 PM ----------

AFP: Pakistan bomb kills three soldiers


----------



## blood

RIP to the dead


----------



## Gautam

my prayers for the dead soldiers. very unfortunate incident on the first day of the year.


----------



## Areesh

RIP to the troops. You sacrifice won't go wasted.


----------



## Roybot

3 killed in Sui landmine explosion &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *QUETTA: Four people were killed and two others sustained injuries in a landmine explosion in Sui area of Dera Bugti on Sunday.
> *
> According to sources, a vehicle was passing through the area when it hit a landmine placed by unknown persons. As a result, three people died on the spot while two others sustained injuries.Security forces and levies personnel rushed to the spot soon after the explosion and shifted the bodies and injured to nearby state-run hospital.The identities of the victims could not be ascertained immediately.
> 
> *The banned outfit Baloch Republican Army (BRA) claimed responsibility for the attack. According to a private TV channel, BRA&#8217;s spokesperson said that security forces&#8217; vehicle was the target.*


----------



## Devil Soul

*Militants attack army camp, school in North Waziristan*
Reuters (59 minutes ago) Today

MIRAMSHAH: Militants fired three rocket-propelled grenades at a Pakistan army camp in the town of Miramshah in the North Waziristan tribal region, military officials said. There were no casualties.

In a separate incident, militants set off explosives at a boys&#8217; school in Miramshah, damaging part of the building.

The tribal region is alleged to be a stronghold of Taliban fighters targeting American and Nato forces in Afghanistan.


----------



## Devil Soul

KHYBER AGENCY: Six killed in Jamrud Market blast .....
GeoTV


----------



## Roybot

Militants kill 2 policemen in attack on Sarband checkpost &#8211; The Express Tribune



> *PESHAWAR: Over a hundred militants attacked the Riaz Shaheed Police Post in Sarband, late on Thursday, killing two policemen and leaving 11 others injured.
> 
> Three militants were also killed in the attack, while the rest escaped.*


----------



## Perceptron

*Three killed as mortar hits house in Khyber agency*





_According to government sources, the mortar, which exploded in the Akakhel area of Tehsil Bara, killed two children and a woman._*PESHAWAR: Three people were killed on Thursday as a mortar hit a house in Khyber agencys Bara Tehsil, DawnNews reported.*

According to government sources, the mortar, which exploded in the Akakhel area of Tehsil Bara, killed two children and a woman. Four others were also injured in the blast.

The wounded, of which two were in critical condition, were shifted to a local hospital.

Meanwhile, a suspected militant was killed and several militant hide-outs destroyed in an operation by security forces in the Akakhel area of Tehsil Bara. Ten suspects were also arrested in a search operation.


----------



## Perceptron

*Six dead in militant attack on DI Khan police station*





*PESHAWAR: At least six people, including two policemen, were killed as armed militants dressed in police uniforms attacked the DPOs office in Dera Ismail Khan on Saturday.*

According to police, militants attacked the police station using hand grenades and rockets. An exchange of fire was reported between security personnel and the attackers.

Authorities had summoned army and paramilitary troops for the operation, which was being supervised from the army headquarters (GHQ).

All the attackers were killed, said police officials, while one was arrested by security personnel. Two of the attackers were reported to have blown themselves up by detonating their suicide jackets, they said.

The attackers targeted the main police station in Dera Ismail Khan city, provincial information minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain told AFP.

About half a dozen militants had stormed the station located in a sensitive area housing government offices, district courts and lawyers offices, he said.

They hurled hand grenades and opened fire on the office of district police chief, he said.

The neighbouring offices were also evacuated by security forces for the operation.


----------



## Safriz

By S.H.Khan (AFP)  9 hours ago 

PESHAWAR, Pakistan  Pakistani security forces Saturday quelled a militant attack on a police station in which eight people were killed including four suicide bombers, one police and three civilians, police said.

The attackers targeted the main police station in Dera Ismail Khan city near the lawless tribal region, provincial information minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain told AFP.

Three suicide bombers detonated themselves and one was shot dead by the army, police chief of the northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Akbar Hoti told AFP.

"Army and police units have entered the police station and a search operation is over," he said after an operation lasting over two hours.

"We have recovered bodies of four militants, they were all wearing suicide vests," he said.

One police official and three civilians were also killed in the operation, he said adding that eight others including a policeman were wounded.

"We are checking the identity of the civilian casualties to ascertain if they included any militants," he said.

Interior minister Rehman Malik blamed Taliban militants for the attack. "Terrorists attacked security forces," he told reporters.

Police spokesman Mohammad Hanif said earlier police shot dead two militants and at least one other blew himself up.

He said he believed about half a dozen militants stormed the station located in a sensitive area housing government offices, district courts and lawyers chambers.

They hurled hand grenades and opened fire on the office of the district police chief, he said. The police chief was unhurt, he added.

Authorities summoned troops and commandos ringed the area, police said.

A heavy exchange of gunfire erupted between militants and law enforcement agencies.

The gunfire has died down and security forces have launched a search operation inside the building, he said.

Police intercepted the militants before they could enter the main offices, Hoti said.

They exploded grenades and lobbed rockets soon after the attack, the provincial police chief said.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the attack. A police official Imtiaz Shah said some of the attackers were disguised as police officials.

Pakistan's remote and lawless northwestern region is a stronghold of Taliban and Al-Qaeda operatives and other Islamist militants opposed to the government.

Insurgents largely based in the tribal border lands have carried out bomb and gun attacks killing nearly 4,800 people across Pakistan since July 2007.

Pakistan has battled a homegrown insurgency for years, with more than 3,000 soldiers killed in the battle against militancy.

There were about 120 bomb attacks in Pakistan in 2011, up on the 96 bomb blasts in 2010, according to an AFP tally.

The latest attack underscores the potent rebel threat and a new wave of terrorism in the country.

It follows a remote-controlled bomb blast last Tuesday that killed 35 people and wounded more than 60 others in the deadliest attack in months in Jamrud town in the Taliban-hit tribal region of northwest Pakistan.

The explosion took place in a market in Jamrud, one of the towns of the troubled Khyber tribal region, which also used to serve as the main supply route for NATO forces operating in Afghanistan.

The border crossing for NATO supplies to foreign troops fighting in neighbouring Afghanistan remains closed, after NATO air strikes on November 26 killed 24 Pakistani soldiers.

Pakistan rejected the results of the military coalition's investigation into the incident and said the strikes had been a deliberate act of aggression, leaving relations floundering between the US and Pakistan.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHEN PAKISTAN ARMY WAS SHADOWING THE CIA ALL WAS FINE IN PAKLAND...NOW THIS GOVERNMENT IS DISTRACTING ARMY AND DIVIDING THEIR ATTENTION AND THE MESS STARTS AGAIN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RIP to the dead .


----------



## Fracker

RIP to the brave soldiers.

Militants with Police cloths has become biggest nightmare for the security. They are daily lotting people on the road while having police uniform. And worst thing is civilian can't seperate orignal police from the fake one. 

TTP should be washed from the all tribal belts and all cities should be fully under survilence to have better understanding about these people's activities. Also, Pak-Aghan boarder should be fully fenced and no person should be allowed to cross boarder other then proper channel. I wish some security person with authority get sincere and start working sensibelly. It's not that hard but requires hard concentration for 2-3 years.


----------



## RazPaK

I salute the brave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Isn't there a report by a One Star US Army Idiot claiming that the PA is supporting the Taliban because they have found 'PA/FC uniforms and weapons in their possession' ....


----------



## SHAMK9

finish those basta*** already, wipe em off the planet, anyways, rip to the dead


----------



## sparklingway

**** everyone who says "give peace a chance"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

There is no doubt that (state sponsored or otherwise) there is a lot of support for militants coming from the Western border. Despite killing thousands of militants every year (even though violence from terrorism has decreased), we keep hearing about incidents where militants make very coordinated (& large scale) attacks in the FATA (Jamrud), or elsewhere. Pakistan needs to make sure that the instigation from the Western border is kept under check. Pakistan is winning the war against the militants, but there might be a "few bumps" along the way, & those should not bring us down.


----------



## HANI




----------



## Rain

Great work by Security Forces!! 
Every single Taliban and every single taliban sympathizer should be TERMINATED.


----------



## K-Xeroid

sparklingway said:


> **** everyone who says "give peace a chance"


Thats called! Professionals... RIP to Martyrs ... and Well done to security forces..


----------



## Devil Soul

NOWSHEHRA: Three including SHO injured in suicide attack on check post


----------



## darkinsky

i guess we are not letting drone attacks, so americans are funding them to do suicide attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StandForInsaf

Suicide attacks could only be stopped if they ban and bust delusional mullahz who brainwash people to do these kind of things , and also general public awareness plus encouragement of non violent behavior is needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Perceptron

*3 injured after suicide bomber detonates in Nowshera*
By Iftikhar Firdous
Published: January 19, 2012




_Three suspected militants also arrested form the area, says police official. PHOTO: EXPRESS_*PESHAWAR: Three police officials were injured on Thursday when explosives on a potential suicide bomber went off after the police fired at him.*

DPO Nowshera Mohammad Hussain confirmed the incident.

According to police sources, the blast took place while the police was conducting routine checking of vehicles at the check post on main GT Road.

According to a senior official, the bomber was identified as Amjad alias Jannat and was related to Qari Kamran, a top militant killed in the Khyber Agency last month.

The police had received information that a bomber was coming from Rawalpindi.

An unexploded suicide vest was also recovered by the police from the vehicle.

Three suspected militants were also arrested from a flying coach in the same area, said a police official.

The GT Road has been blocked for all sorts of traffic and Bomb Disposal Squad has been called on the scene.


----------



## Tshering22

For some reason I have a reason to believe that most militant actions are closely resembling each other even from around the world. What attack happened here has an eerie resemblance to the attack we had in Dantewada last year by the Maoists. I think it is because of shortage of weapons on both the militant's sides that causes them to use ambushing tactics to get a hold of weapons from security forces.


----------



## xataxsata

Militants target Pakistani troops - CNN.com


----------



## Irfan Baloch

*Six FC personnel killed in Dera Bugti attack*


*QUETTA: Gunmen stormed a checkpost before dawn on Thursday, killing six soldiers, snatching their weapons and escaping in Balochistan province, officials said.*

Up to a dozen Baloch rebels attacked the paramilitary Frontier Corps (FC) post in the district of Dera Bugti, about 400 kilometres (250 miles) southeast of Quetta, the capital of Balochistan that borders Afghanistan and Iran.

&#8220;The attackers came before dawn and opened fire on the soldiers after encircling the checkpost. All six soldiers were killed on the spot,&#8221; a senior security official told AFP on condition of anonymity.

Another security official confirmed the attack and said that about a dozen gunmen were involved in the attack.

*&#8220;They came on motorcycles and took away all the weapons after killing all the six FC men,&#8221; he said.*

Pakistan uses paramilitary troops in an effort to help maintain law and order in the remote areas of Balochistan.

Both officials blamed Thursday&#8217;s attack on Baloch rebels.

Six FC personnel killed in Dera Bugti attack | Provinces | DAWN.COM


re boled underlined sentence it seems its a copy paste from the previous news. 

win win situation here for the terrorists.

if the checkpost shoots them from range then they are the "innocent baloch, killed by the Army
if they get close enough pretending to be peaceful civilians and then lob grenades or fire RGPs , they have few dead soldiers and some loot.


----------



## VCheng

IB: Please tell me what exactly are these "checkposts" supposed to do? Their location, layout and _modus operandi_ need to be re-evaluated, it seems to me.


----------



## Kazhugu

Irfan Baloch said:


> if the checkpost shoots them from range then they are the "innocent baloch, killed by the Army
> if they get close enough pretending to be peaceful civilians and then lob grenades or fire RGPs , they have few dead soldiers and some loot.



how can they hide huge weapons like rpgs and assault rifles to pass as peaceful baloch as you say...?


----------



## Kazhugu

> The banned outfit, Baloch Republican Army (BRA) has claimed responsibility for the attack.
> 
> Talking to the press from an unspecified location, BRA spokesman Sarbaz Baloch claimed that they had destroyed the check post in Kachhi Canal area of Sui and at least 10 security personnel were killed in the attack.



bra claiming higher numbers...


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> IB: Please tell me what exactly are these "checkposts" supposed to do? Their location, layout and _modus operandi_ need to be re-evaluated, it seems to me.



Sir I agree with you



they are called forts and check posts for the name sake but they are not the ones that you normally see erected by the US army in iraq and Afghanistan that are well protected and cant be easily overrun and with clear signs saying kill your speed or be killed in very certain terms.

the ones I have seen in such areas are just the sacks of sand bags with no top protection or even the wooden or tin foil cabins. Not all but some are only there for cosmetic purposes and lack the firepower to deter a premeditated and determined attack.

Not all but in many cases our casualties are due to loose SOPs , breaking the skyline, unnecessarily exposing (NO I don&#8217;t mean in that sense!!) and going for a pee without due care. Also when a place is quiet for some time it does dull the senses and they lax out and that&#8217;s when a keen terrorist scout sees that and calls in an attack. The other issue is the fatigue and the lack of reaction time.

I remember NATO troops commander complaining in Afghanistan about the difficulty in distinguishing an ordinary Afghan and a Taliban and thus a short time to react if that Afghan suddenly pulls out a weapon. In our case we don&#8217;t even have that luxury. The &#8220;innocent&#8221; Baloch Sardars come and go with the armed entourage and if any of the armed tribesmen is asked to give up or even hide the weapons that is seen as an aggression and infringement of their centuries old traditions.

Do you recall the incident where talal Bhugti was caught in the act then he was stopped by the FC in his SUV and was loaded with ammunition that was enough to launch an attack on big base. It included rockets, grenades assault rifles, RGPs and what not. He was returning from Afghanistan and the moment that news broke out we started getting bullied through the web by the pseudo Baloch supporters in India and USA.

So we can only react when that innocent looking tribesman is pointing his weapon to our soldiers. Although I am not aware of this particular incident but there is a possibility that the terrorists struck when the soldiers were not fully alert. It would have started with eliminating the sentry and then lobbing grenades or an RGB fire on the &#8220;post&#8221; and then finish off the shell shocked and phased soldiers with the small arms. Pick up quickly whatever is useful. Throw some propaganda posters and if time allows some marking on the wall with &#8220;free Baloch&#8221; or long live Mengal or Bughti or Marri and then leave the place before the relief arrives.


they are called forts and check posts for the name sake but they are not the ones that you normally see erected by the US army in iraq and Afghanistan that are well protected and cant be easily overrun and with clear signs saying kill your speed or be killed in very certain terms.

the ones I have seen in such areas are just the sacks of sand bags with no top protection or even the wooden or tin foil cabins. Not all but some are only there for cosmetic purposes and lack the firepower to deter a premeditated and determined attack.

Not all but in many cases our casualties are due to loose SOPs , breaking the skyline, unnecessarily exposing (NO I don&#8217;t mean in that sense!!) and going for a pee without due care. Also when a place is quiet for some time it does dull the senses and they lax out and that&#8217;s when a keen terrorist scout sees that and calls in an attack. The other issue is the fatigue and the lack of reaction time.

I remember NATO troops commander complaining in Afghanistan about the difficulty in distinguishing an ordinary Afghan and a Taliban and thus a short time to react if that Afghan suddenly pulls out a weapon. In our case we don&#8217;t even have that luxury. The &#8220;innocent&#8221; Baloch Sardars come and go with the armed entourage and if any of the armed tribesmen is asked to give up or even hide the weapons that is seen as an aggression and infringement of their centuries old traditions.

Do you recall the incident where Zain Bhugti was caught in the act then he was stopped by the FC in his SUV and was loaded with ammunition that was enough to launch an attack on big base. It included rockets, grenades assault rifles, RGPs and what not. He was returning from Afghanistan and the moment that news broke out we started getting bullied through the web by the pseudo Baloch supporters in India and USA.

So we can only react when that innocent looking tribesman is pointing his weapon to our soldiers. Although I am not aware of this particular incident but there is a possibility that the terrorists struck when the soldiers were not fully alert. It would have started with eliminating the sentry and then lobbing grenades or an RGB fire on the &#8220;post&#8221; and then finish off the shell shocked and phased soldiers with the small arms. Pick up quickly whatever is useful. Throw some propaganda posters and if time allows some marking on the wall with &#8220;free Baloch&#8221; or long live Mengal or Bughti or Marri and then leave the place before the relief arrives.


now lets see some of these "Forts" and "Checkposts"
























the last one does show some form of a post with a speed barrier but doesnt offer much protection against a explosive laden vehicle that might be rammed into the post.
it does however offer protection from sniper fire and shrapnel from a nearby explosion (depending how far the impact is).
But then again its on the road and the attacker wont loose his speed if he has to charge on it.


the last one does show some form of a post with a speed barrier but doesnt offer much protection against a explosive laden vehicle that might be rammed into the post.
it does however offer protection from sniper fire and shrapnel from a nearby explosion (depending how far the impact is).
But then again its on the road and the attacker wont loose his speed if he has to charge on it.

(although it is not related to the subject but I think this picture is worth explaining)
I must point put that is picture is attributed by some websites that are linking it with Kharotabad incident where a group of foreigners were gunned down by the security forces near Quetta checkpost on the mistaken identity with an earlier warning about a group of Chechen suicide bombers on their way to this post. the Afghan war journal is attributing this picture with Pakistani troops in Tribal areas. But there are some similarities which suggests that these soldiers are at the same place. Whether they are posing for the camera or this picture is from actual shooting is not known because this picture doesn&#8217;t seem to be taken in a hurray.










I think you got the idea by now



Zain Bughti the shameless being let go after being caught with large weapons cashe. I dont want to blame the USA but he openly called their embassy and was got his out of jail pass afterwords. its our leadership that didnt stand up to the Americans saying cmoe on guys we caught this b@stard with large weapons cashe what does it have to do with Baloch human rights?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kazhugu said:


> how can they hide huge weapons like rpgs and assault rifles to pass as peaceful baloch as you say...?




the same way papu ge
the same way the terrorists transport weapons in Iraq and Afghanistan

some are caught some dont get caught.
the women wear Hajab adn the men have loose baggy clothes and huge turbans. you might remember Papu jan that one taliban was able to hide bomb in his turban and exploded it in the presence of some Afghan govt officials killing Governor etc. although the place was being protected by the Americans.
do I have to explain also that how and where the drug mules hide the narcotics get past the airport security or you got the idea? 





this one got caught last year.


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> Sir I agree with you
> .......................
> 
> the ones I have seen in such areas are just the *sacks of sand bags with no top protection or even the wooden or tin foil cabins*. Not all but *some are only there for cosmetic purposes and lack the firepower to deter a premeditated and determined attack*.
> 
> Not all but* in many cases our casualties are due to loose SOPs , breaking the skyline, unnecessarily exposing (NO I don&#8217;t mean in that sense!!) and going for a pee without due care.* Also when a place is quiet for some time it does dull the senses and they lax out and that&#8217;s when a keen terrorist scout sees that and calls in an attack. *The other issue is the fatigue and the lack of reaction time*...........................



These are ALL well known issues, and ones that leaves brave men in the field like sitting ducks, exposed to danger that cannot be justified, unless their presence actually achieves something useful.

What is the thought process in the minds of the officers that lead to such precarious deployment? What operational effectiveness do these checkposts actually offer that justifies these risks?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> These are ALL well known issues, and ones that leaves brave men in the field like sitting ducks, exposed to danger that cannot be justified, unless their presence actually achieves something useful.
> 
> What is the thought process in the minds of the officers that lead to such precarious deployment? What operational effectiveness do these checkposts actually offer that justifies these risks?



we cant leave those places unchecked otherwise the terrorists will be transporting weapons at a larger scale. 

-the issue is lack of funds too. its war of Attrition that is not a cup of tea for every country.
-lack of funds specially like Pakistan that has a lot of misappropriation of funds. 
-the scale of the issue. again resources vs what to cover.

I agree that there is a lot of room for improvement in terms of training and equiping these soldiers because a destroyed post with dead or maimed soldiers is worse than no post at all in the first place.



my cousin has served in Siachin, Azad Kashmir and been on UN duties in Africa and states in a resigned way to me that his soldiers just blindly followed what he told them to do. even willing to stand in the incoming fire since they were told earlier to do so when there was no fire. it is that Raj time mentality that is still there.. hence there is a disparity between officers and their men when it comes to critical thinking and taking the initiative. Something which is a must in modern militaries and in current warfare. 
A lot is discussed about it in the thread by &#8220;Muse&#8221; titled towards improving our fouj..


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> we cant leave those places unchecked otherwise the terrorists will be transporting weapons at a larger scale. ..............



Let me get this straight: the main objective of these checkposts is to prevent arms smuggling?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> Let me get this straight: the main objective of these checkposts is to prevent arms smuggling?




thats one of them. same reason why your military will setup a post in its area of operation wherever in the world it is deployed,

to keep peace, prevent the terrorists from operating in the area and denying them the easy access to whatever is important to you or your enemy. ensuring secure movement of own troops and civilians and so forth.


the BLA and its clone terrorist groups are not making weapons themselves. they have recently even showed off MANPADs in the Al Jazeera documentary. their source is Balochistan and thats why we dont like the Indian "conciliates" in the remote areas of Afghanistan along the border with Pakistan.


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> thats one of them. same reason why your military will setup a post in its area of operation wherever in the world it is deployed,
> 
> to keep peace, prevent the terrorists from operating in the area and denying them the easy access to whatever is important to you or your enemy. ensuring secure movement of own troops and civilians and so forth.
> ..............................



Yes, but we give our military the right tools and facilities to do their job well, as best as can be managed, don't we?

To spread out poorly equipped barely trained foot soldiers is just asking for tragedy upon tragedy to happen, as we are seeing with depressing regularity.

In the long term, steady losses like these can be corrosive to morale and discipline.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

VCheng said:


> Yes, but we give our military the right tools and facilities to do their job well, as best as can be managed, don't we?
> 
> To spread out poorly equipped barely trained foot soldiers is just asking for tragedy upon tragedy to happen, as we are seeing with depressing regularity.
> 
> In the long term, steady losses like these can be corrosive to morale and discipline.



agreed

you said it 

cant say more


----------



## Kazhugu

@irfan baloch....

the previous arms cache was found in a car while being smuggled i remember....but this was a motorcycle....and i have held a rpg...no matter how baggy you wear the clothes..its almost impossible to hide an rpg inside it....

just saying this was a organized planned ambush which the soldiers did not see coming rather than one mentioned by you...


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Kazhugu said:


> @irfan baloch....
> 
> the previous arms cache was found in a car while being smuggled i remember....but this was a motorcycle....and i have held a rpg...no matter how baggy you wear the clothes..its almost impossible to hide an rpg inside it....
> 
> just saying this was a organized planned ambush which the soldiers did not see coming rather than one mentioned by you...



yea agree with you on that, if they are on a hike they cant hide an RPG. I was referring to the 4 wheeled transport.


----------



## rama

PESHAWAR, Pakistan (AFP) - *A suicide bomber killed an Islamist militant commander in northwest Pakistan who had escaped two previous assassination attempts, and three other people on Monday, police said.*

The attack damaged a house that commander Haji Akhunzada was building in Pakha Ghulam on the outskirts of Peshawar, Pakistan's main northwestern city that borders Taleban and Al-Qaeda strongholds near the Afghan border.

He was considered a significant force within Ansar ul-Islam, a homegrown group based in the lawless tribal district of Khyber, and had moved to Peshawar after escaping two other failed attacks in the past.

'It was a suicide attack, four people have been killed. Haji Akhunzada is among the dead,' Mr Imtiaz Shah, a senior police officer, told AFP.
Suicide bomber kills 4 in Pakistan: Police


----------



## rama

omg!! i didn't knew that there is a sticky thread about terrorist attacks in Pakistan..sorry!!my bad.


----------



## CENTCOM

Another blatant attack by the terrorists, another bunch of innocent killed and injured. Do these ruthless killers realize that by killing one person, they destroy the lives of many? Our condolences go out to the families of dead and injured. The agenda of these terrorists is to create havoc and destroy as many lives as they can. The only way peace can prevail is for all parties to resolve their differences fast and together go back to the main focus of eliminating these terrorists. Unless we do that, the terrorists will keep attacking and keep killing innocent Pakistanis. 


Maj David Nevers
DET-United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command


----------



## Kazhugu

11 soldiers killed in Balochistan: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune


QUETTA: Baloch rebels attacked security forces overnight, killing at least 11 soldiers and wounding another 12 in clashes that raged for five hours, officials said Wednesday.

About two dozen gunmen attacked two posts in Margut, about 60 kilometres east of Quetta, capital of the insurgency-torn southwestern province of Balochistan. The soldiers were responsible for guarding coal mines, they said.

About two dozen gunmen armed with light and heavy weapons attacked the Frontier Corps (paramilitary) posts and killed 11 soldiers, a senior military official said.

He said another 12 soldiers were wounded in the assault.Other security officials confirmed the casualties.The assailants belonged to a Baloch militant group led by Harbiar Marri who is living in self exile in London, the official said.

Baloch rebels have been fighting since 2004 for political autonomy and a greater share of profits from Balochistans wealth of natural oil, gas and mineral resources.

...............................................................................................


the baloch nationalists are cranking up the pressure,,,,,r.i.p to the brave jawans killed..


----------



## Yeti

RIP to the dead i guess nobody else cares

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Don Jaguar

R.I.P to the dead.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Should Indian members say Long-live brave Baloch freedom fighters ? Like Pakistanis do on Indian Kashmir related threads?

R.I.P

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Respect should be given to any soldier who lay his life for his country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Should Indian members say Long-live brave Baloch freedom fighters ? Like Pakistanis do on Indian Kashmir related threads?
> 
> R.I.P



nice way to show what you want to say

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icarus

R.I.P Soldiers, you shall be avenged. Mark my words!

Indeed, the Balochistan Insurgency is shifting to a whole new level. Instead of attacking civilians, these bloody buggers now have the audacity to attack the FC. Being free from the TTP in KPK, it's only a matter of time before we decide to move troops to Balochistan and put an end to this menace. The countries that blame Pakistan should hang their heads in shame because two of the major actors in the Baloch Insurgency are comfortable in London and Switzerland. I don't see why we can't eliminate them like Mossad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kazhugu

one small doubt:

why is the news report saying baloch militants are fighting since 2004..when they have been fighting since 1948..?


----------



## Icarus

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Should Indian members say Long-live brave Baloch freedom fighters ? Like Pakistanis do on Indian Kashmir related threads?
> 
> R.I.P



Be my guest, though I would like to remind you that the UN does not recognize Balochistan as a disputed territory as is the case with Kashmir.


----------



## Kazhugu

Kakgeta said:


> Instead of attacking civilians, these bloody buggers now have the audacity to attack the FC. Being free from the TTP in KPK, it's only a matter of time before we decide to move troops to Balochistan and put an end to this menace. .



actually if you ask me...its better if they try to show their balls before the security forces leaving the unarmed civilians out....and if forces are shifted out of FATA then TTP will grow strong there....there is no sense in alternating the forces...either recruit more to man both badlands simultaneously or shift forces from the relatively peaceful eastern frontier...


----------



## Icarus

Kazhugu said:


> one small doubt:
> 
> why is the news report saying baloch militants are fighting since 2004..when they have been fighting since 1948..?




Because they have not been fighting since 1948. There was a rebellion after 1971 when the Feudal Lords thought that Pakistan had gone weak and was disintegrating, which was suppressed and a new rebellion for 2005-06 that has been a sinusoidal phenomenon since then. Flaring up at one moment and dying out the next.


----------



## jackyy

Kakgeta said:


> Be my guest, though I would like to remind you that the UN does not recognize Balochistan as a disputed territory as is the case with Kashmir.



U.N resolution on kashmir are not liable which means there is no time line to solve them and their category is different


----------



## Alienoz_TR

May Allah have mercy on their souls


----------



## Areesh

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Should Indian members say Long-live brave Baloch freedom fighters ? Like Pakistanis do on Indian Kashmir related threads?
> 
> R.I.P



Thing is Indian members can't say it for obvious reasons. So your question is stupid.


----------



## Icarus

Kazhugu said:


> actually if you ask me...its better if they try to show their balls before the security forces leaving the unarmed civilians out....and if forces are shifted out of FATA then TTP will grow strong there....there is no sense in alternating the forces...either recruit more to man both badlands simultaneously or shift forces from the relatively peaceful eastern frontier...



The quota of Balochs in the Army has been increased and still we are forced to reject a significant number because the number of applicants are huge as in the rest of Pakistan. Which shows that this isn't a 'People's Struggle'. Secondly, yes, it is good that the civilians are being spared but that does not mean that troops have to die in their place. It's that insurgents who must die. 
Lastly, the TTP have had their backs broken for good. The Army has been pulled out of Buner, Malakand, Bajaur, etc. These areas are now under the security of the FC and they are doing a pretty good job of keeping these areas Talib free.


----------



## Kazhugu

Kakgeta said:


> Because they have not been fighting since 1948. There was a rebellion after 1971 when the Feudal Lords thought that Pakistan had gone weak and was disintegrating, which was suppressed and a new rebellion for 2005-06 that has been a sinusoidal phenomenon since then. Flaring up at one moment and dying out the next.



so you are saying there was no rebellion led by prince abdul khan that had to be crushed by pakistan army under akbar khan and no rebellion in 58-59 and again no rebellion in 63-69 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Kazhugu said:


> so you are saying there was no rebellion led by prince abdul khan that had to be crushed by pakistan army under akbar khan and no rebellion in 58-59 and again no rebellion in 63-69 ?




Civil disturbances, a rebellion is on the scale that we face today and did in the 70s.


----------



## Areesh

Kazhugu said:


> so you are saying there was no rebellion led by prince abdul khan that had to be crushed by pakistan army under akbar khan and no rebellion in 58-59 and again no rebellion in 63-69 ?



About the Prince Karim Khan rebellion. Pakistan obviously took action which was backed by the elder brother of Karim Khan the Khan of Kalat. Later on Karim Khan never ever picked up guns again and today his son and daughter in law are the provincial ministers. It is a past and closed transaction. Why talk about it and relate it to today's terrorism by Baloch secessionists.

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Kazhugu

Kakgeta said:


> The quota of Balochs in the Army has been increased and still we are forced to reject a significant number because the number of applicants are huge as in the rest of Pakistan. Which shows that this isn't a 'People's Struggle'.



you cannot say so..im afraid...there are a huge number of kasmiri soldiers in the indian army (jakli and JnK rifles) and also in the state police...so can you apply the same logic there....?

some baloch think their future is with pakistan and some others think freedom is their destiny...it would be a lie if you say the baloch uprising doesnt have even an iota of ground support...




Kakgeta said:


> Lastly, the TTP have had their backs broken for good. The Army has been pulled out of Buner, Malakand, Bajaur, etc. These areas are now under the security of the FC and they are doing a pretty good job of keeping these areas Talib free.



i hope so...but if i were pak army i would not take them lightly and withdraw forces from there...both the baloch and taliban fighers are fighting a war of attrition...if you bring in the full force they just keep their weapons in their shelf and try to be good....if you lower guard they attack....

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




Kakgeta said:


> Civil disturbances, a rebellion is on the scale that we face today and did in the 70s.



well that is subjective....truth is balochistan has never really been peaceful right from 1948...things were always on the boil...either on a sim mode or on a full scale boil..


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

RIP to soldiers........


----------



## Icarus

Kazhugu said:


> you cannot say so..im afraid...there are a huge number of kasmiri soldiers in the indian army (jakli and JnK rifles) and also in the state police...so can you apply the same logic there....?



How can you equate my post with Kashmir when that post makes no reference to it ?



> some baloch think their future is with pakistan and some others think freedom is their destiny...it would be a lie if you say the baloch uprising doesnt have even an iota of ground support...



They obviously have support, however I still say that it is not a 'People's Struggle' it is not being pursued by everyone. 1947 was a 'People's Struggle', 1971 was a 'People's Struggle' and it showed.



> i hope so...but if i were pak army i would not take them lightly and withdraw forces from there...both the baloch and taliban fighers are fighting a war of attrition...if you bring in the full force they just keep their weapons in their shelf and try to be good....if you lower guard they attack....




We were complacent, we allowed the TTP to take root in KPK (Thanks to the MMA Govt), we won't let it happen this time. They can attack from Afghanistan but they won't enjoy control over our lands like last time. 




> well that is subjective....truth is balochistan has never really been peaceful right from 1948...things were always on the boil...either on a sim mode or on a full scale boil..



Wherever there is feudalism such things will happen, you will notice that the insurgency has never been able to establish a firm foundation in Quetta, Gwadar and Zhob, that is because the Feudal lords cannot threaten the population to act as commanded. Destroy the Feudalistic mindset and you destroy the insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kazhugu

Kakgeta said:


> How can you equate my post with Kashmir when that post makes no reference to it ?



because you tried to imply eagerness to join pakistan army by a section of baloch as an indicator that there is no ground support to the nationalist organizations as well...or atleast i thought so..so i said the same is happening in kashmir where every time the indian army conducts recruitment drives there is an overwhelming response from kashmiri youths...




Kakgeta said:


> They obviously have support, however I still say that it is not a 'People's Struggle' it is not being pursued by everyone. 1947 was a 'People's Struggle', 1971 was a 'People's Struggle' and it showed.



its obvious not everyone supports it....but a significant portion of the baloch support it...and frankly the policies and actions of the establishment have not done any good...rather they have worsened the situation whereby the nationalist orgs can capitalize..



Kakgeta said:


> Wherever there is feudalism such things will happen, you will notice that the insurgency has never been able to establish a firm foundation in Quetta, Gwadar and Zhob, that is because the Feudal lords cannot threaten the population to act as commanded. Destroy the Feudalistic mindset and you destroy the insurgency.



is it any coincidence that other than gwadar which itself has a strong military presence due to the port...the other two you mentioned are pashtun dominated areas..?


----------



## Icarus

Kazhugu said:


> because you tried to imply eagerness to join pakistan army by a section of baloch as an indicator that there is no ground support to the nationalist organizations as well...or atleast i thought so..so i said the same is happening in kashmir where every time the indian army conducts recruitment drives there is an overwhelming response from kashmiri youths...




I was trying to imply that a large number of Baloch youths are signing up to fight the BLA and BRA. However, your point is taken.



> its obvious not everyone supports it....but a significant portion of the baloch support it...and frankly the policies and actions of the establishment have not done any good...rather they have worsened the situation whereby the nationalist orgs can capitalize..



On the contrary, the minority, but a very visible minority supports the insurgency. This I speak out of personal experience on in Balochistan. However, Pakistani Nationalist, being an ethnic Baloch will be an authority on this matter. 



> is it any coincidence that other than gwadar which itself has a strong military presence due to the port...the other two you mentioned are pashtun dominated areas..?



1) There is NO military presence in Gwadar. Only the Coast Guard, some naval personnel and FC. 
2) Quetta is a mixed city.
3) Yes, Zhob has a significant Pushtun population. 
However, that was not my point. What I was trying to highlight was that the insurgency is limited to rural areas where Feudal Lords hold sway, come the urban areas and the insurgency suddenly ceases to exist. Except for an occasional piece of Pro-BLA graffiti here or there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Should Indian members say Long-live brave Baloch freedom fighters ? Like Pakistanis do on Indian Kashmir related threads?
> 
> R.I.P



No they should not.. We do not need to fall down to their level..

RIP to the soldiers..

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

Guys.. Can we keep Kashmir out of this discussion


----------



## jayron

I just saw this Al jazeera doc on Balochistan. I think its well made.

Al Jazeera World - Balochistan: Pakistan&#39;s other war - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

jayron said:


> I just saw this Al jazeera doc on Balochistan. I think its well made.
> 
> Al Jazeera World - Balochistan: Pakistan's other war - YouTube


Why don't Baloch khan speak Balochi instead of Urdu? Tribal war will continue until few tribes don't understand that there are lots of seperate baloch entities with seperate background are living in Balochistan.. Only Bugti tribe and Marri tribes don't represents them.. Well I've saw many afghani fighters in that documentry at the start of video.... How can be afghani is giving the sentiments about Pakistan ?
Thats Wat called Pakistani..Be real..


----------



## pak-marine

May the fallen rest in peace ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Should Indian members say Long-live brave Baloch freedom fighters ? Like Pakistanis do on Indian Kashmir related threads?
> 
> R.I.P



you just said it


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Why did nation building reach other parts of Pakistan but not Balochistan ?


----------



## IND151

RIP to dead


----------



## cheekybird

RIP to our brave soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Balochistan is almost 50% land of Pakistan, they need Balochistan badly.


----------



## fd24

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Should Indian members say Long-live brave Baloch freedom fighters ? Like Pakistanis do on Indian Kashmir related threads?
> 
> R.I.P



R.I.P. Indeed to the soldiers.
This is a little off topic mate? The situation in Kashmir is a completely different issue. Balochistan is indeed a part of Pakistan - always will be. As you are aware - Kashmir is a disputed territory between 2 countries. To talk about Kashmir or argue who is wrong and right could be another epilogue of threads yaar not this thread. Your condolences, with respect, are laced with sarcasm - As Krait said - respect should be given to ANY soldier who puts their life on the line for his nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

superkaif said:


> R.I.P. Indeed to the soldiers.
> This is a little off topic mate? The situation in Kashmir is a completely different issue. Balochistan is indeed a part of Pakistan - always will be. As you are aware - Kashmir is a disputed territory between 2 countries. To talk about Kashmir or argue who is wrong and right could be another epilogue of threads yaar not this thread. Your condolences, with respect, are laced with sarcasm - As Krait said - respect should be given to ANY soldier who puts their life on the line for his nation.
> 
> Be my guest, though I would like to remind you that the UN does not recognize Balochistan as a disputed territory as is the case with Kashmir.



You forgot, China too.

Dont even know why Pakistan just gave land away to China and then fight some land of India.


----------



## Secur

DelhiDareDevil said:


> You forgot, China too.
> 
> Dont even know *why Pakistan just gave land away to China* and then fight some land of India.


 Research first atleast ... No such thing happened ... And be on topic !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

> You forgot, China too.
> 
> Dont even know why Pakistan just gave land away to China and then fight some land of India.



to solve territorial disputes. what is wrong with why are you trolling we solved the dispute since it isnt healthey to have disputes with every neighbor.....

kill them they are probably thinking that since pak army is busy they can once get the strenght they once had but they are very wrong in thinking that... however they are smart before they targeted civilians which made their case extremely weak even amongst their own supporters but now they are targeting or forces.... kill whats left of the remnants and be done with it

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




> Research first atleast ... No such thing happened ... And be on topic !



there was pact where there lands were shown in our map or something like that we solved the dispute unlike our next door neighbors which the troll very easily forgets but ignore him


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

saiyan0321 said:


> to solve territorial disputes. what is wrong with why are you trolling we solved the dispute since it isnt healthey to have disputes with every neighbor.....
> 
> kill them they are probably thinking that since pak army is busy they can once get the strenght they once had but they are very wrong in thinking that... however they are smart before they targeted civilians which made their case extremely weak even amongst their own supporters but now they are targeting or forces.... kill whats left of the remnants and be done with it



You never had territorial dispute with China as far as im concerned. 

Maybe Pakistan can do the same thing and give some land of Balochistan to the people, to calm the sisuation down like u did with China? Could be an option, if History is go by anything of it.


----------



## Secur

DelhiDareDevil said:


> You never had territorial dispute with China as far as im concerned.
> 
> Maybe Pakistan can do the same thing and give some land of Balochistan to the people, to calm the sisuation down like u did with China? Could be an option, if History is go by anything of it.


 Maybe mods can help you calm down ... Are you feeling the withdrawal effects of a ban somehow ? ... Not one constructive post !


----------



## saiyan0321

> You never had territorial dispute with China as far as im concerned.
> 
> Maybe Pakistan can do the same thing and give some land of Balochistan to the people, to calm the sisuation down like u did with China? Could be an option, if History is go by anything of it.



research first before making a post and you can keep your very wet dreams to urself about breaking pakistan mr troll.. we are very fine with it by killing those insurgents sorry to break your dreams

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




> Maybe mods can help you calm down ... Are you feeling the withdrawal effects of a ban somehow ? ... Not one constructive post !



trolls are like moths they fly towards the ban as he is doing


----------



## Safriz

1 February 2012 Last updated at 11:28
At least 11 Pakistani soldiers have been killed and 12 injured in an attack on two posts by separatist militants in Balochistan province, officials say.

The posts in the Margut area, 60km (40 miles) east of the provincial capital Quetta, were attacked overnight.

Officials say that the soldiers were guarding coal mines in the province which has seen years of insurgency.

Baloch rebels want greater political autonomy and a share of natural resources including coal, oil and gas.

The army said that the clashes continued for five hours, and that militants who came from mountain hideouts planted remote-controlled bombs to block reinforcements.

A military spokesman told the AFP news agency that the attackers belonged to a Baloch militant group led by Harbiar Marri who is living in self-imposed exile in London.

Mr Marri has not so far responded to the allegation.

Correspondents say that there is a growing sense of frustration among unemployed youths in the province who are increasingly joining the separatist insurgency or pro-Taliban militant groups.

BBC News - 'Baloch rebels' kill 11 Pakistani soldiers


----------



## BATMAN

India using Afghan soil for attacks in Balochistan: IG Frontier Corps &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## seethru

BATMAN said:


> India using Afghan soil for attacks in Balochistan: IG Frontier Corps &#8211; The Express Tribune



Cry India for all your ills.


----------



## heartrocker22

BATMAN said:


> India using Afghan soil for attacks in Balochistan: IG Frontier Corps  The Express Tribune


 
I been always told here that Indian army is useless and incompetent .............. Raw is just a paper agency ...... 
and now they say something like this ...

God why are this pakistanis so confused


----------



## EastWest

safriz said:


> 1 February 2012 Last updated at 11:28
> At least 11 Pakistani soldiers have been killed and 12 injured in an attack on two posts by separatist militants in Balochistan province, officials say.
> 
> The posts in the Margut area, 60km (40 miles) east of the provincial capital Quetta, were attacked overnight.
> 
> Officials say that the soldiers were guarding coal mines in the province which has seen years of insurgency.
> 
> Baloch rebels want greater political autonomy and a share of natural resources including coal, oil and gas.
> 
> The army said that the clashes continued for five hours, and that militants who came from mountain hideouts planted remote-controlled bombs to block reinforcements.
> 
> A military spokesman told the AFP news agency that the attackers belonged to a Baloch militant group led by Harbiar Marri who is living in self-imposed exile in London.
> 
> Mr Marri has not so far responded to the allegation.
> 
> Correspondents say that there is a growing sense of frustration among unemployed youths in the province who are increasingly joining the separatist insurgency or pro-Taliban militant groups.
> 
> BBC News - 'Baloch rebels' kill 11 Pakistani soldiers



This attack was in response to brutal murder of bugti's kin


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

BATMAN said:


> India using Afghan soil for attacks in Balochistan: IG Frontier Corps &#8211; The Express Tribune



Any proof ??


----------



## K-Xeroid

Better to write afghani baloch ,Irani baloch rebels, They are not Pakistani baloch, Pakistani Baloch love Pakistan, They are immigrants...


----------



## saiyan0321

wasnt a thread already made 
11 soldiers killed in Balochistan: Officials
why bother making another one


----------



## Jason bourne

safriz said:


> 1 February 2012 Last updated at 11:28
> At least 11 Pakistani soldiers have been killed and 12 injured in an attack on two posts by separatist militants in Balochistan province, officials say.
> 
> The posts in the Margut area, 60km (40 miles) east of the provincial capital Quetta, were attacked overnight.
> 
> Officials say that the soldiers were guarding coal mines in the province which has seen years of insurgency.
> 
> Baloch rebels want greater political autonomy and a share of natural resources including coal, oil and gas.
> 
> *The army said that the clashes continued for five hours*, and that militants who came from mountain hideouts planted remote-controlled bombs to block reinforcements.
> 
> A military spokesman told the AFP news agency that the attackers belonged to a Baloch militant group led by Harbiar Marri who is living in self-imposed exile in London.
> 
> Mr Marri has not so far responded to the allegation.
> 
> Correspondents say that there is a growing sense of frustration among unemployed youths in the province who are increasingly joining the separatist insurgency or pro-Taliban militant groups.
> 
> BBC News - 'Baloch rebels' kill 11 Pakistani soldiers



does army take down any rebels in clase or the army was sitting duck ?


----------



## foxbat

Large explosion hits Peshawar | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: At least four people were killed and several injured as a large explosion hit Peshawar on Friday, DawnNews reported.

Several people were trapped underneath the rubble of a building destroyed by the heavy explosion, which jolted the neighbourhood located on Peshawar&#8217;s Ring Road.

So far, one of the injured had been freed from the debris and shifted to the hospital, while rescue workers and police personnel were busy helping recover the rest of the wounded.

According to Bashir Bilour, senior minister Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, at least 30 to 40 kilograms of explosive material had been used in the explosion. *Several pieces of a missile were also found at the location*, added Bilour.


----------



## cheekybird

Again.....!!!!.when will this stop.RIP to the dead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jon Snow

RIP to the victims - always sad to see innocents suffer at the hands of terrorists.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

> *Several pieces of a missile were also found at the location*



missile????


----------



## Big Boss

which missile is this?????????????


----------



## Areesh

JAT BALWAN said:


> missile????



Might be a rocket. Fired from the tribal areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

It means they hit a civil building with a rocket.... B@stards


----------



## sur

Just yesterday Americans warned their citizens to stay away from crowded places & today we have this attack... I won't be surprised if there are more coz all-knowing-dajjalis just warned their citizens,,,!!! How miraculous of these dajjalis,,, they come to know all acts of terrorism before they happen & still fail to stop them or inform others to stop them,,,
=
=
=
ALL terrorism inside Pakistan & rest of the world is being carried out by these dajjalis & their slaves ...
=
Security concerns: US warns citizens travelling to Pakistan &#8211; The Express Tribune
=

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## machinist

Areesh said:


> Might be a rocket. Fired from the tribal areas.



which rocket has 30 - 40 kg of explosive? i m confused

btw rip innocents


----------



## foxbat

sur said:


> Just yesterday Americans warned their citizens to stay away from crowded places & today we have this attack... I won't be surprised if there are more coz all-knowing-dajjalis just warned their citizens,,,!!! How miraculous of these dajjalis,,, they come to know all acts of terrorism before they happen & still fail to stop them or inform others to stop them,,,
> =
> =
> =
> ALL terrorism inside Pakistan & rest of the world is being carried out by these dajjalis & their slaves ...



Why do you expect USA to prevent terror strikes within Pakistan. Isnt that the responsibility of Pakistani govt and army?


----------



## Safriz

Areesh said:


> Might be a rocket. Fired from the tribal areas.



A ROCKET CANNOT COLLAPSE A BUILDING


----------



## Areesh

machinist said:


> which rocket has 30 - 40 kg of explosive? i m confused
> 
> Don't know unless TTP has got hold of some cool US equipment.


----------



## @nline

Look at indians . . . making joke of this thread,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

RIP to dead..




sur said:


> Just yesterday Americans warned their citizens to stay away from crowded places & today we have this attack... I won't be surprised if there are more coz all-knowing-dajjalis just warned their citizens,,,!!! How miraculous of these *dajjalis*,,, they come to know all acts of terrorism before they happen & still fail to stop them or inform others to stop them,,,
> =
> =
> =
> ALL terrorism inside Pakistan & rest of the world is being carried out by these *dajjalis & their slaves* ...
> =
> Security concerns: US warns citizens travelling to Pakistan &#8211; The Express Tribune
> =




We need to take these dajjalis down.


----------



## joekrish

RIP to the dead.


----------



## ashokdeiva

RIP to the DEAD, i wish that a day when all this crap ends.


----------



## Nothing

@nline said:


> Look at indians . . . making joke of this thread,



No one is making joke here .. except


> Just yesterday Americans warned their citizens to stay away from crowded places & today we have this attack... I won't be surprised if there are more coz all-knowing-dajjalis just warned their citizens,,,!!! How miraculous of these dajjalis,,, they come to know all acts of terrorism before they happen & still fail to stop them or inform others to stop them,,,
> =
> =
> =
> ALL terrorism inside Pakistan & rest of the world is being carried out by these dajjalis & their slaves ...
> Original Post By sur



.. BTW.. RIP to dead.. government should compensate them well to so rest of family can live life well without slipping in poverty and misery which is cause of un-stoppable recruits to TTP


----------



## user1

ashokdeiva said:


> RIP to the DEAD, i wish that a day when all this crap ends.



I know how India can contribute to this: Stop dreaming of Akhand Bharat (United India). Then, India will have no need to create and support insurgency in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

user1 said:


> I know how India can contribute to this: Stop dreaming of Akhand Bharat (United India). Then, India will have no need to create and support insurgency in Pakistan.


what Akhand Bharat? my a$$. I am genuinly expresing my wish for a peace full world and you are trolling at your best what more can i expect from a fresher in PDF. Most freshers be it INDIAN or Pakistani are fools until they get banned and get seasoned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nothing

user1 said:


> I know how India can contribute to this: Stop dreaming of Akhand Bharat (United India). Then, India will have no need to create and support insurgency in Pakistan.



That's BS .. We are happy with what we have .. even we were one who was damm serious to resolve other border issues .. you guys keep pushing your internal mess on India and what .. you will never improve.. all the best ..


----------



## Big Boss

user1 said:


> I know how India can contribute to this: Stop dreaming of Akhand Bharat (United India). Then, India will have no need to create and support insurgency in Pakistan.



99.99% of India don't want Akhand Bharat.  

We are very happy with our Bharat and just want our 20% Kashmir from you.

Rest is ur BS. Our govt. don't support freedom movement in Baluchistan or Great Pakhtoonistan.

Though many of the view that they should do it.


----------



## pkd

SWABI: There are reports of firing after the PTI rally in Swabi.

Unconfirmed reports indicate that a police mobile was the target of the firing. 

Geo News correspondent Adil Parvez quoting police says that two separate hand grenade explosion took place following the rally.

Six police officers, including a female constable have been injured. 


The area has been cordoned off by the police.

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

Swabi blast happened after jalsa. 2 PTI workers injured. 2 policemen injured (1 serious). Someone threw a grenade + fired. Khan saab is safe


----------



## Jango

PTI jalsa was over about a half hour ago.


----------



## untitled

Shooting; mini-blast heard outside PTI Jalsa | AAJ News


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Swabi is in PK province and is mainly of YousafZai Pashtons


----------



## Jango

according to that AAJ news article, it happened to be in a market place on a police van, I think it is wrong to associate with PTI jalsa.


----------



## Safriz

ANP is pissed off..thats for sure


----------



## Leader

Swabi Jalsa had ended & IK had left 10 min ago when police van was attacked. PTI condemns attack. May Allah protect IK & Movement of Change @Arif Alvi


----------



## Leader

IK has said that he would rather leave politics like Tipu Sultan rather than Bahadur Shah Zafar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

Leader said:


> IK has said that he would rather leave politics like Tipu Sultan rather than Bahadur Shah Zafar...



But don't you think..."Politics is the name of compromises"...its a conventional wisdom worldwide...doesn't it?? That's why a lot of problems solved through it instead of turning towards "WAR"...!!


----------



## foxbat

1 dead, 11 injured in attack by militants after Imran Khan's rally


----------



## Android

RIP to the dead 
I guess This attack will generate sympathy for PTI and will further increase IK's popularity


----------



## Rusty

the corrupt status que are getting desperate.


----------



## killerx

RIP dead and pray for health for injured


----------



## armyoptimist

I am sure there is no relation between jalsa and this sad incident.


----------



## Leader

Tameem said:


> But don't you think..."Politics is the name of compromises"...its a conventional wisdom worldwide...doesn't it?? That's why a lot of problems solved through it instead of turning towards "WAR"...!!



conventionally Yes when Personal interests of politicians donot match with the National interests, they go for compromises to keep positions, 

any compromise done otherwise doesnot fall in bad taste, remember Tipu did a peace deal with the Brits, compromised his sons to brit custody, but never wavered from his objective of defending his homeland...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rusty said:


> the corrupt status que are getting desperate.



explain who do you mean status que .. dont be vague

do you mean
1. Pakistan army/ ISI?
2. Do you mean traditonal Islamic parties? like JUI, JI etc
3. Do you mean traditional political parties like PPP/ PMLn etc?
4. Do you mean Al Qaeda/ Taliban?
5. Do you mean CIA , Mossad, RAW and the Uganda Secret Service?

please explain with better reasoning than an average political show guest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Voldemort said:


> RIP to the dead
> I guess This attack will generate sympathy for PTI and will further increase IK's popularity



RIP indeed. 
but if we go by this criteria of getting public support through sympathy vote then PPP will top the charts. It has suffered a lot at the hands of the terrorists. ANP can also claim its share because these poor Communist Pashtons have seen their leadership almost wiped out by the Taliban.

If Imran really is the man that can make a difference and deliver then he shouldn&#8217;t rely on sympathy votes because his procession was attacked by the terrorists. While making the popular statements that people like to hear like shooting down drones and ending the participation in WoT etc, he needs to sell how exactly he is going to turn the things around.

The terrorists have shown that they are not discriminating in their targets so its imperative that his party also makes an unqualified statement regarding the terrorism in this country and beyond that is done in the name of Islam.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Tameem said:


> But don't you think..."Politics is the name of compromises"...its a conventional wisdom worldwide...doesn't it?? That's why a lot of problems solved through it instead of turning towards "WAR"...!!



thats where u r wrong my friend, IK said that you NEVER EVER compromise on your dreams and your goals. 

that's the difference between nawaz shareef and IK, nawaz compromises for his personal interests and IK doesn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tameem

Respect4Respect01 said:


> thats where u r wrong my friend, IK said that you NEVER EVER compromise on your dreams and your goals.
> 
> that's the difference between nawaz shareef and IK, nawaz compromises for his personal interests and IK doesn't.



Dear the problem is again he simply creating illusions, Tipu gave his life in War when finally its imposes on him not in politics. He should not leave it open ended as ususal and states clearly on what circumstances he would opt for leaving and considered it as war...!! just giving flamboyant statements only place it for public consumptions, nothing else.!! 

The fact is if you compare his statement with 6 months difference they are hugely apart...!! Tipu never eat his words ever...!!


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Tameem said:


> Dear the problem is again he simply creating illusions, Tipu gave his life in War when finally its imposes on him not in politics. He should not leave it open ended as ususal and states clearly on what circumstances he would opt for leaving and considered it as war...!! just giving flamboyant statements only place it for public consumptions, nothing else.!!
> 
> The fact is if you compare his statement with 6 months difference they are hugely apart...!! Tipu never eat his words ever...!!



illusions? seriously Tameem brother, nawazardari has created illusions since past two decades, they talk about cheap food prices but the own all the sugar mills and poultry farms, a common man cant even afford a egg now, and they talk about eliminating the corruption, how they hell are they going to eliminate corruption if they have spent 10 Arab rupees on their palace, if they have billion in swiss accounts. 

idk if shareef is related to u or something other than that there is no reason to support them.


----------



## BATMAN

It will be interesting to see the name being associated with responsibility?

Perhaps, 'drone ittehad council'........ come on Rehman Malik.. why taking so long????


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

TV bomb kills seven in Peshawar: police | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: A bomb hidden in a television set exploded in a house in Peshawar early Sunday, killing at least seven people, in an attack police believe was part of a local feud.

The blast took place in a poor neighbourhood on the outskirts of the capital city.

At least seven people, two children, one woman and four men, were killed in a bomb blast which took place inside a house, senior police official Kalam Khan told AFP.

Three others were wounded in the blast, he added.

Initial investigations showed the bomb was planted in a rented television set which exploded in a guest room of the house, Khan said.

The attack appears to be motivated by some personal dispute or enmity, he said.


----------



## Harry Potter

Eight persons killed in separate incidents of violence in Balochistan

Two children, identified as Liaquat Ali and Bashir Ahmed, were killed and 21 others, including Dera Murad Jamali additional Station House Officer (SHO), Rasool, were injured in a remote-controlled bomb blast in Dera Murad Jamali area of Naseerabad District on February 13, reports Daily Times. Baloch Republican Army (BRA) claimed responsibility for the attack. &#8220;It was a remote-controlled bomb, planted near a parked motorcycle,&#8221; a police official said, adding that Police was the target in the attack. The Police van and motorcycle were damaged in the attack. 

Separately, two dead bodies, identified as that of Bakhshal Bugti and Jan Muhammad Marri, were found in Hub tehsil (revenue unit) of Lasbela District, reported The News. Both the persons belonged to Lasbela District, who went missing three months ago. 

In another incident, two Balochistan Constabulary (BC) personnel, identified as Sub-Inspector Wahid Bhaksh and Constable Baddaruddin, were shot dead when a group of militants armed with automatic weapons encircled a check post and opened fire on them in Chatter tehsil of Naseerabad District. Two others were injured. No outfit claimed responsibility for the attack. 

Elsewhere, a man, identified as Zardad, was found dead in Mand Bolo area of Turbat District. 

In addition, the bullet-riddled dead body of a missing Baloch Republican Party (BRP) leader, Sangat Sana, was found in Murgap area of Turbat District, reported Daily Times. Sangat Sana, a resident of Mastung District was also a former Chairman of Baloch Student Organisation-Azad (BSO-A). &#8220;Sana Sangat was whisked away from Kolpur area in Bolan District on December 4, 2009,&#8221; said Nasrullah Baloch, the Chairman of Voice for Baloch Missing Persons. &#8220;The victim was brutally tortured before being killed. The body had more than 30 bullet wounds,&#8221; Police Constable Barkat Baloch said. 

Meanwhile, unidentified militants abducted the son of a Hindu trader, identified as Jaish Kumar, from Zarghoon Road area of Quetta. Jaish Kumar was on his way home when armed men intercepted and abducted him. 

Terrorism Update |Terrorism News|News on Terrorism
Rip to the dead.

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

Eight persons killed in separate incidents of violence in Balochistan

Two children, identified as Liaquat Ali and Bashir Ahmed, were killed and 21 others, including Dera Murad Jamali additional Station House Officer (SHO), Rasool, were injured in a remote-controlled bomb blast in Dera Murad Jamali area of Naseerabad District on February 13, reports Daily Times. Baloch Republican Army (BRA) claimed responsibility for the attack. It was a remote-controlled bomb, planted near a parked motorcycle, a police official said, adding that Police was the target in the attack. The Police van and motorcycle were damaged in the attack. 

Separately, two dead bodies, identified as that of Bakhshal Bugti and Jan Muhammad Marri, were found in Hub tehsil (revenue unit) of Lasbela District, reported The News. Both the persons belonged to Lasbela District, who went missing three months ago. 

In another incident, two Balochistan Constabulary (BC) personnel, identified as Sub-Inspector Wahid Bhaksh and Constable Baddaruddin, were shot dead when a group of militants armed with automatic weapons encircled a check post and opened fire on them in Chatter tehsil of Naseerabad District. Two others were injured. No outfit claimed responsibility for the attack. 

Elsewhere, a man, identified as Zardad, was found dead in Mand Bolo area of Turbat District. 

In addition, the bullet-riddled dead body of a missing Baloch Republican Party (BRP) leader, Sangat Sana, was found in Murgap area of Turbat District, reported Daily Times. Sangat Sana, a resident of Mastung District was also a former Chairman of Baloch Student Organisation-Azad (BSO-A). Sana Sangat was whisked away from Kolpur area in Bolan District on December 4, 2009, said Nasrullah Baloch, the Chairman of Voice for Baloch Missing Persons. The victim was brutally tortured before being killed. The body had more than 30 bullet wounds, Police Constable Barkat Baloch said. 

Meanwhile, unidentified militants abducted the son of a Hindu trader, identified as Jaish Kumar, from Zarghoon Road area of Quetta. Jaish Kumar was on his way home when armed men intercepted and abducted him. 

Terrorism Update |Terrorism News|News on Terrorism
Rip to the dead.

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

Five persons killed in separate incidents in Karachi

Police found two unidentified dead bodies disposed off in gunny bags from Qadri Graveyard, near Khajji Ground within the limits of Rizvia Police Station in Karachi on February 13, reported Daily Times. 

Separately, two militants of an unidentified outfit were killed in a firing incident in Nazimabad area of Karachi, reports The News. According to the Police, the deceased were identified as Shabbir and Atiq. 

Elsewhere, an activist of Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM), identified as Imran (25), was shot dead while another youngster, identified as Salman, was injured at Lea Market Chowk, within the precincts of Kharadar Police Station, reported Daily Times. Tension engulfed several areas of surrounding localities including Kharadar, Lea Market, Khadda Market, Jodia Bazaar and all major shops and markets remained closed. 

Meanwhile, Pakistan Rangers Sindh claimed to have arrested 40 suspects besides recovering weapons from their possession in different raids across Karachi. Weapons of different calibers, ammunition and narcotics were also recovered from their possession.

http://www.satp.org/satporgtp/detailed_news.asp?date1=2/14/2012&id=2#2

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

Five persons killed in separate incidents in Karachi

Police found two unidentified dead bodies disposed off in gunny bags from Qadri Graveyard, near Khajji Ground within the limits of Rizvia Police Station in Karachi on February 13, reported Daily Times. 

Separately, two militants of an unidentified outfit were killed in a firing incident in Nazimabad area of Karachi, reports The News. According to the Police, the deceased were identified as Shabbir and Atiq. 

Elsewhere, an activist of Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM), identified as Imran (25), was shot dead while another youngster, identified as Salman, was injured at Lea Market Chowk, within the precincts of Kharadar Police Station, reported Daily Times. Tension engulfed several areas of surrounding localities including Kharadar, Lea Market, Khadda Market, Jodia Bazaar and all major shops and markets remained closed. 

Meanwhile, Pakistan Rangers Sindh claimed to have arrested 40 suspects besides recovering weapons from their possession in different raids across Karachi. Weapons of different calibers, ammunition and narcotics were also recovered from their possession.

Terrorism Update |Terrorism News|News on Terrorism


----------



## 53fd

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> TV bomb kills seven in Peshawar: police | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM
> 
> PESHAWAR: A bomb hidden in a television set exploded in a house in Peshawar early Sunday, killing at least seven people, in an attack police believe *was part of a local feud*.
> 
> The blast took place in a poor neighbourhood on the outskirts of the capital city.
> 
> &#8220;At least seven people, two children, one woman and four men, were killed in a bomb blast which took place inside a house,&#8221; senior police official Kalam Khan told AFP.
> 
> Three others were wounded in the blast, he added.
> 
> Initial investigations showed the bomb was planted in a rented television set which exploded in a guest room of the house, Khan said.
> 
> *&#8220;The attack appears to be motivated by some personal dispute or enmity,&#8221;* he said.



Not an act of terrorism.


----------



## Harry Potter

bilalhaider said:


> Not an act of terrorism.


All bomb blasts are defined as acts of terrorism.


----------



## Harry Potter

Police found a dead body of an activist of Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM), identified as Abdul Hafeez (35), from a gunny bag abandoned in Altaf Nagar within the precincts of Manghopir Police Station in Karachi on February 15, reports Daily Times. 

Separately, one person identified as Ali Muhammad alias Baba was tortured and shot dead in Lyari area. According to Police sources, two people of the Kachhi community, identified as Ali Muhammad alias Baba and Imran were abducted from Shah Abdul Latif Bhittai Road. The abductors tortured them and later Baba was shot dead while Imran offered resistance and managed to flee. 

Elsewhere, a member of Kachhi Rabita Committee (KRC), Umer Katchti (48), was shot dead by unidentified militants who also fired a rocket at Gul Muhammad Street. The rocket did not inflict any causality but damaged the outer wall of a house. 

In another incident, three persons were injured in a grenade attack in Agra Taj area near Ibrahim Mosque. 

Also, there were reports of one more rocket fired near Khayyam Bakery

Terrorism Update |Terrorism News|News on Terrorism


----------



## Areesh

Even the acts of target killing mostly based on political or personal rivalry in Karachi are now part of terrorism update. Indian desperation with decreasing number of bomb blasts is shameful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halwa

*Islamabad: Roadside bomb kills 2 soldiers in Pakistan
*

Islamabad, Pakistan (CNN) -- A roadside bomb killed two soldiers and injured nine others in southwest Pakistan, one of two deadly incidents in the country targeting law and order personnel Sunday.
The attack took place in Dera Bugti, a district in the Balochistan province, when a paramilitary vehicle on a routine patrol struck the bomb, said Murtaza Baig, a spokesman for the paramilitary forces.
Militants in Balochistan, a province rich in natural gas, have been fighting Pakistani military forces for self-rule. For years, they have complained that the government has paid little attention to them and their economic needs.
Dera Bugti is home to four major gas fields and was once the operational base for rebel leader Nawab Akbar Bugti, who was killed in a military raid in 2006.
Paramilitary forces in the area are responsible for guarding natural gas installations that militants have frequently targeted in recent weeks.
Pakistan has said the militants in Balochistan do not have links to the Islamic hardliners who have launched assaults in other parts of the country.
In one such attack, six members of a pro-government militia were killed in a bomb blast in Khyber Agency, one of seven semiautonomous tribal agencies along the Afghan border.
A remotely detonated bomb killed the militia members as they were taking control of an area that had been a militant stronghold, said Khalid Mumtaz Kundi, a senior government official of the district.

Official: Roadside bomb kills 2 soldiers in Pakistan - CNN.com

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 PM ----------

*Pakistan: Bomb kills 8 anti-Taliban tribesmen
*
PESHAWAR, Pakistan -- A local government official says a time bomb has killed eight members of an anti-Taliban militia in northwest Pakistan.

Tribal agency official Iqbal Khan says six more members of the militia were wounded in the Sunday incident in the Tirah valley of the Khyber tribal region.

He says the militia was set up to fight against a local radical group known as Lashkar-e-Islam.

Khan says explosives planted at a militia checkpoint were detonated by a timer.

He says the militia later killed two Lashkar-e-Islam members, without providing details.

Pakistan has outlawed the group, which wants enforcement of a Taliban-style version of Islamic law.

Radicals often target the militias, which they perceive as Pakistani government supporters.

Bomb kills 8 anti-Taliban tribesmen in Pakistan - Sacramento News - Local and Breaking Sacramento News | Sacramento Bee


----------



## Devil Soul

Peshawar bus stop blast kills 3
By Web Desk
Published: February 23, 2012
PESHAWAR: At least three people were killed and five sustained injuries on Thursday as a bomb rocked the Wakhu Pul bus stop on Kohat Road in Peshawar, police said.
The bomb went off on main Kohat Road. Police say that it might be a car bomb, however, the cause has not be determined yet.
More than 10 cars parked in the parking stand were destroyed as a result of the explosion.
The deceased and injured have been shifted to Lady Reading Hospital.
The area has been cordoned off by the police while a heavy contingent of police and Frontier Corps have been deployed. A rescue operation is underway.
Peshawar bus stop blast kills 3 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Dhruv V Singh

* Peshawar car bomb blast kills at least 10*

Peshawar car bomb blast kills at least 10 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

At least 10 killed in Peshawar blast: doctor | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

At least 10 killed in Peshawar blast: doctor



No group had so far claimed responsibility for the attack.&#8212;File Photo

PESHAWAR: A bomb attack ripped through a bus stop on Thursday, killing 10 people and wounding another 30 on the outskirts of the northwestern city of Peshawar, a hospital doctor said.

&#8220;We have received 10 dead bodies and 30 wounded,&#8221; Doctor Rahim Jan told AFP at Peshawar&#8217;s main Lady Reading hospital.

According to police sources, the explosives were planted in a vehicle on Peshawar&#8217;s Kohat road.

No group had so far claimed responsibility for the bombing.

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

RIP to victims and may the terrorists rot in hell


----------



## Devil Soul

At least 12 killed, 30 injured in Peshawar blast | The Nation


----------



## cheekybird

RIP to the dead.


----------



## Harry Potter

May the dead RIP.


----------



## shree835

Car bomb kills 12 at Pakistani bus station: police

Car bomb kills 12 at Pakistani bus station: police


----------



## rabia kashmiri

lamha ba lamha hoti hen ankhen ashkbar
hota he yeh kyun qaum e Pak ke sath bar bar

gira ju hum pe khudkash hamlon ka anbar
apne hi sabit hore hen apnon ke liye tabkar

nahin chalne de ga Reham in ka ghinaona karubar
he jis ka darbar saat aasaman par

jald aaya ga woh din jub bole ga is dharti ka har akhbar
mit gaya mit gaya Pak dharti se ek ek khudkash bambar


----------



## Bl[i]tZ

Is this another mass murder of Shites by LeJ or these are the barbaric Taliban (so called students of Islam)?


----------



## Black Widow

What a Bad day, more than 30 dead in Iraq, more than dozen died in Pakistan.. For no reason... may there soul rest in peace


----------



## Jade

RIP the innocent souls


----------



## Nothing

is there any centralize program to help financially for family members of person died in this bomb blast?
Or any government compensation scheme ? 
Generally blast in day time in market area kills bread winner of family .. and then poverty will kill rest of family .. 
If government can't save them, then at least provide some help to family.... 

BTW RIP to dead..


----------



## salmakh84

Another sad news


----------



## Safriz

Latest figure is 16 dead 100 injured....
There is a Sticky thread for acts of terrorism in Pakistan?

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/7284-acts-terrorism-pakistan-81.html


----------



## Respect4Respect01

R.I.P to the dead.


----------



## Halwa

unfortunate incident. RIP

At Least 15 Killed By Pakistan Bus Station Bomb


----------



## Stumper

May the fallen, Rest In Peace.

Reading this news made me numb ...... 



> Dilawar Khan, 60, who was wounded in his left shoulder, told AFP his 12-year-old son Abdullah was killed while helping him run a tea stall at the bus station while on a break from school.
> 
> I was preparing tea for the drivers and my son was serving tea for some other drivers when the huge blast happened, Khan said, through his tears.
> 
> Something like shrapnel hit me in the shoulder but I was conscious. Then I was brought to hospital and saw my sons dead body. Ive lost everything.



What kind of beast would do this ... and then fscking believe this is what would please the Almighty ...May you dumb wit murderers rot in hell.


----------



## rama

when will the killings stop!!!!


----------



## CENTCOM

The real enemy of the state has stuck again, killing innocent Pakistanis including children. These terrorists have no regard for human lives and have no remorse in taking innocent lives. Our condolences go out to the Pakistani nation and the families of those killed. We pray for fast and full recovery of those injured. Conspiracy theorists have no place here. The terrorists kill innocents in a cowardly fashion and then boldly take responsibility for these attacks, and yet some are still willing to blame the United States and others for these attacks. We have seen that the terrorists are on the run. In their desperation, they are attacking innocent people to inflict as much pain as possible. This is the time to stand united against the terrorists and support our troops who are going after them. They must be defeated so that innocent people can live in peace. 


Maj David Nevers
DET-United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

15 killed ? 

RIP to the dead .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

CENTCOM said:


> The real enemy of the state has stuck again, killing innocent Pakistanis including children. These terrorists have no regard for human lives and have no remorse in taking innocent lives. Our condolences go out to the Pakistani nation and the families of those killed. We pray for fast and full recovery of those injured. Conspiracy theorists have no place here. The terrorists kill innocents in a cowardly fashion and then boldly take responsibility for these attacks, and yet some are still willing to blame the United States and others for these attacks. We have seen that the terrorists are on the run. In their desperation, they are attacking innocent people to inflict as much pain as possible. This is the time to stand united against the terrorists and support our troops who are going after them. They must be defeated so that innocent people can live in peace.
> 
> 
> Maj David Nevers
> DET-United States Central Command
> U.S. Central Command



yes Major you are right

the terrorists have no regard for Human life
therefore in the war against terror efforts should be made not to imitate the terrorists and avoid civilian casualties
the similar chaos is seen when the drone strike the rescue workers and ordinary tribesmen rushing to the site to help the people caught in the attack.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

rama said:


> when will the killings stop!!!!



good question,
I asked the same when I heard about this news and the news in iraq. do you know the common factor in both? 
the Ability of the Al Qaeda and its clone organisations to take advantage of the chaos resulting from American war on terror.

so the answer is

until a peaceful solution is found.
or every single terrorist is killed. 

the first one is hard to achieve given the complexity and the 2nd one has failed badly for the past 10 years in this American war on terror where ever it is being fought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

There shall be no two opinions that Pakistan has been targeted most by these terorists since 2007.

Pakistan have paid heavy price while western media and KL bill has openly declared Pakistan as terrorists nation.

US army is burning Quran and killing children and civilians in drone attacks tells us that American passion to fight terrorists have gone terribly wrong.


----------



## Safriz

Three men entered City Plice station and throw Granades..In Peshawar..
City Division Police station...
Two police men reported Injured....
Gun battle going on....


----------



## Safriz

Inner city "Kotwali" under attack......
Its a hold up...Police Reinforcements surrounding the station...
People trapped inside..
So far 7 injured.


----------



## Safriz

At least one of the attackers was a suicide Bombers.........


----------



## Safriz

All three attackers killed...
From then 3 unused grenades recovered..They had specially built Suicide jackets..with Ball bearings mixed with explosives..The explosives were not local and of very good quality and expert built..
According to Police spokesman...the Suicide jackets cannot be home made by random people..The jackets were professionally built to cause maximum damage.

All three attackers were either teen agers or in their early twenties...
Its highly unlikely that teenagers can get hold of such high quality explosives on their own....

Four Policemen died..three critically injured....


----------



## Safriz

9 policemen in Lady Reading hospital...Three in Critical condition...Death toll stands at 3 and may rise further.

But swift action by police....They managed to dispatch all three attackers to hell pretty soon..The attackers were planning to take hostages and kill prisoners..But couldnt


----------



## God of Death

*Suicide bombers kill four Pakistan police*

By Lehaz Ali (AFP)  4 hours ago 

PESHAWAR, Pakistan  Suicide bombers armed with guns and grenades attacked a Pakistani police station on Friday, killing four officers in the second attack in as many days in the northwestern city of Peshawar.

*The three attackers first opened fire with Kalashnikovs, then used hand grenades to blow their way into the building before detonating their suicide vests, senior police official Yameen Khan told AFP.
*
He said the station was targeted because it housed a large number of officers in downtown Peshawar, which runs into Pakistan's lawless tribal belt, a hotbed of Taliban and Al-Qaeda-linked militants targeted by US drone strikes.

Pieces of human flesh and body parts, including the head of one of the suicide bombers, were scattered inside the police station, along with broken windows and chairs, an AFP reporter said.

"Four policemen have been killed and four others were wounded," Khan said.

"The attackers wanted to kill the maximum number of policemen, that is why they selected this station. Around 200 policemen reside here," Khan told AFP.

The attack came a day after a car bomb ripped through a bus station on the outskirts of Peshawar, killing 13 people, including two children, raising concerns about a new wave of violence in the city of 2.5 million.

More than 530 bomb attacks have killed around 4,900 people across Pakistan since government troops in July 2007 stormed a mosque in Islamabad where Islamist extremists were holed up, provoking a local Taliban-led insurgency.

But there was a decline in attacks in the second half of 2011, with at least some commanders in Pakistan's nebulous Taliban movement abiding by a ceasefire.

The bombers struck at around 7:15 am when local residents in the congested Kotwali area were leaving home for work and school.

"The attackers first started firing on the gate of the police station and then used the hand grenades. Later they entered inside the police station," Imtiaz Khan, a senior police official, told AFP.

Witnesses said the attack happened as policemen came off the night shift.

"We were just trying to sleep after we finished night duty when we heard the blast," said police constable Sayed Ali, who lives at the station.

"We ran out of the building from the back door and then there were three blasts," he told AFP.

Officials said 15 to 18 kilograms (33 to 42 pounds) of high quality explosives were stuffed into the suicide vests, along with steel plates and ball bearings.

Shafqat Malik, chief of the bomb disposal squad in Peshawar, said that the suicide bombers were aged between 18 and 22.

AFP: Suicide bombers kill four Pakistan police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

rip to brave policemen .and hell to bastards suciders haram maut marny waly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airuah

RIP....hope you guys find some way to eliminate those bastards


----------



## T90TankGuy

RIP to the poor souls . 
hope you can find those chuths


----------



## killerx

man its started again gov is useless


----------



## Safriz

Sunny Singh said:


> Pakistan is bleeding the same way she had once planned for India. They should have never instigated their proxy-war if only were able to foresee it's fallout.Radicalisation of society has started to yield rich dividends.



Are you trolling or you are really this dumb?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

The potency and frequency of these attacks is negligible if we compare them with the 500 to 1000kg of explosives used in attacks and casualties in the hundreds not too long ago. That means we are on the right track, counter-insurgency is a game for the patient, we will have to bear with these nuisances for some time to come but in the end, God-Willing, We shall prevail!


----------



## Safriz

The Police has done a good job this time in containing the swearity of the attack and restricting damage..
But saying that..The terrorists managed to penetrate a mile long long strewn with police checkposts..........
The most important part was the analysis of suicide jackets by police spokesman..He was saying it was expensive material..professionally built..It wasnt home made by randon angry guys....
So there you go..Foreign hands are no myth.


----------



## 53fd

We must remember that the current operation in Khyber Agency will have its toll on Peshawar as well, which is right next to the Khyber Agency. Militants from Orakzai Agency fled to the remote Tirah Valley in Khyber Agency, and the successful operation in the Bara sub-district of Khyber has resulted in militants trying to "deflect" the focus on the adjacent city of Peshawar.

Operations in the FATA will weaken the militants, but won't eliminate them. It has reduced their supplies & hideouts; but a lasting solution is needed, which cannot be achieved from war.


----------



## Safriz

two policemen shot dead last night in Abbottabad.
they stopped a suspicious motorcycle and the motorcyclists opened fire..the policemen returned fire and one miscreant was sent to hell but the other escaped..both policemen died in the incident.
these type of incidents are very rare in the city..mainly because the city is surrounded by mountains and there is only one road to enter the city and same to leave the city...


----------



## hembo

ISLAMABAD, February 27, 2012
Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa CM escapes in bomb attack, seven killed

The Chief Minister of Pakistan&#8217;s restive Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province Ameer Haider Khan Hoti on Monday escaped an apparent assassination attempt when a powerful bomb went off near the venue of a political rally addressed by him, killing seven persons and injuring 24 others.

The bomb, planted in a motorcycle, was triggered by remote control after the Chief Minister had left the venue in a helicopter with senior leaders of the Awami National Party, which rules Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province.

No leaders of the ANP were among the casualties, police said.

The explosion occurred near a police check post, about 200 yards from Farooq Stadium in Nowshera city, where the ANP had organised the rally.

People were leaving the stadium at the time of the blast.

Police officials said seven persons were killed and 24 others, including seven policemen, were injured.

Those with serious injuries were taken to a hospital in Peshawar, the capital of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

Officials said the motorcycle with the bomb was left in a parking lot.

Provincial Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain, who was part of the Chief Minister&#8217;s team, said the attackers had failed to target the rally because of tight security.

He reiterated the firm resolve of the provincial government and the ANP to wipe out terrorism and extremism in all its forms and manifestations.

Besides the Chief Minister and Information Minister, several other senior ANP leaders, including parliamentarian Afrasiab Khattak and provincial ministers, had attended the rally.

The blast, which was heard from several kilometres away, created panic among the thousands of people present at the stadium.


----------



## Harry Potter

Bomb kills women, child in Khyber agency.
Agencies
6 hours ago

The blast took place on the outskirts of Bara.File photo

PESHAWAR: Two women and a child were killed on Wednesday when a bomb ripped through their vehicle in a tribal belt on the Afghan border, officials said.

The blast took place on the outskirts of Bara, a restive town of Khyber district bordering Afghanistan.

At least two women and a child were killed and five others were wounded in a bomb blast, Khybers administrator Mutahir Zeb Khan told AFP.

The bomb was planted on the roadside and detonated remotely as the pick-up vehicle carrying the passengers passed, he said. The target was unclear.

Nobody claimed responsibility for the attack, but similar bombings in the past have been blamed on militants linked to the Taliban.

Bomb kills women, child in Khyber agency | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## fd24

Sad news - rest in peace for the victims and of course prayers for the familiy.

Must say how "aggressively" Indian chaps are hunting and searching to report such news. Its getting to be a habit. Well done Harry Potter on informing PDF of such news - i commend your search and to start a thread of this magnitude.


----------



## Windjammer

superkaif said:


> Sad news - rest in peace for the victims and of course prayers for the familiy.
> 
> Must say how "aggressively" Indian chaps are hunting and searching to report such news. Its getting to be a habit. Well done Harry Potter on informing PDF of such news - i commend your search and to start a thread of this magnitude.


There is a sticky thread on acts of terrorism in Pakistan but the Indians take pleasure in opening a new thread for every such incident. And then they are no shy to troll either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Windjammer said:


> There is a sticky thread on acts of terrorism in Pakistan but the Indians take pleasure in opening a new thread for every such incident. And then they are no shy to troll either.



Dude i could work full time in posting unfortunate happenings in India but for goodness sake it gets monotonous and the primary objective is clearly to snigger and troll - suggesting a sick side to anyones personality. I will never stoop to these levels. 
R.I.P. to ALL peoples that have suffered at the hands of terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani

DERA ISMAIL KHAN: A spokesman for the Pakistani Taliban has claimed responsibility for killing a Chinese woman in the northwestern city of Peshawar.

Taliban spokesman Mohammad Afridi said on Thursday the woman was targeted to avenge what he said were atrocities carried out by Chinese security forces in the heavily Muslim northwestern region of Xinjiang.

Peshawar police chief Imtiaz Altaf says that militants may have been behind the Tuesday shooting, but that no conclusions had been reached yet.

Gunmen killed the woman in a bazaar in Peshawar along with a local man accompanying her.

Peshawar is a hub of extremist activity and militant attacks there are common.
Pakistani Taliban says it killed Chinese woman | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM


----------



## RazPaK

These people must exterminated. We need a boots on the ground offensive against these animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

and some one is supporting TTP


----------



## cheekybird

Saifullah Sani said:


> and some one is supporting TTP



its not a guessing game contest here...so


----------



## RazPaK

These people not Muslim. I can guarantee. Musalman kisi bay-ghunnah ka katil ney kartay.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Its a messy game that Pak army has to Top...I am sure they( army ) will come on top.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

cheekybird said:


> its not a guessing game contest here...so


A TIP Tsunami


----------



## nalandapride

RazPaK said:


> These people not Muslim. I can guarantee. Musalman kisi bay-ghunnah ka katil ney kartay.



TTP is terrorist no doubt and should be condemned for killing an innocent Chinese in the name of Xinjiang.

But you Pakistan were feeling bad about banning of beef in India, don't you feel anything bad about when Uighur Muslims are banned for observing fast during Ramadan in Xinjiang or their mosques are being demolished or ethnic cleansing by massive Han migration.

Yesterday, I saw many comments from Angry Turks about the plights of Uighur Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cheekybird

Saifullah Sani said:


> A TIP Tsunami



keep it up.....ur derailing ur own thread...i'll be around if u wanna troll more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

nalandapride said:


> You Pakistan were feeling bad about banning of beef in India, don't you feel anything bad about when Uighur Muslims are banned for observing fast during Ramadan in Xinjiang or their mosques are being demolished or ethnic cleansing by massive Han migration.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw many comments from Angry Turks about the plights of Uighur Turks.



I don't need a Bharti trying to play with my religious sentiments.


----------



## Rusty

nalandapride said:


> You Pakistan were feeling bad about banning of beef in India, don't you feel anything bad about when Uighur Muslims are banned for observing fast during Ramadan in Xinjiang or their mosques are being demolished or ethnic cleansing by massive Han migration.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw many comments from Angry Turks about the plights of Uighur Turks.



how is this in any way related to the topic? 
Open a new thread if you want to discuss that.


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

cheekybird said:


> keep it up.....ur derailing ur own thread...i'll be around if u wanna troll more



Gimme a shout too, i am around

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

whats new here ? we know very weel taaliban kaffers are enemy of pakistan and its friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

RazPaK said:


> These people must exterminated. We need a boots on the ground offensive against these animals.



Thats the problem. Their command structure remains intact after each and every operation.


----------



## Dharmachakra

nalandapride said:


> You Pakistan were feeling bad about banning of beef in India, don't you feel anything bad about when Uighur Muslims are banned for observing fast during Ramadan in Xinjiang or their mosques are being demolished or ethnic cleansing by massive Han migration.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw many comments from Angry Turks about the plights of Uighur Turks.



Islamic brotherhood these people talk about is a double tounged reptile.

the bortherhood comesonly into the equation when it is benificial to them.

Lets say, in contrast to the gujarat riots and the same plight of muslims in China.

They dont care if their muslim brothers were killed or tortured or ethnically cleansed in china,cos china offers them lumpsum and is a hedge against India.

Soo much for brotherhood these days......

Gujarat riots are a one in a case, considering the millions of hindus brutally killed or cleansed during the Mughal period.

But hey,since India is our enemy we have to point all our fingers while china is our friend we just dont care about our muslim brotherhood there......

Long Live peace..


----------



## LogiCal

No, the killers are actually Indian, RAW agents, Brahminist, Hindu terrorists......did I leave out any adjective*??*


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Dharmachakra said:


> Islamic brotherhood these people talk about is a double tounged reptile.
> 
> the bortherhood comesonly into the equation when it is benificial to them.
> 
> Lets say, in contrast to the gujarat riots and the same plight of muslims in China.
> 
> They dont care if their muslim brothers were killed or tortured or ethnically cleansed in china,cos china offers them lumpsum and is a hedge against India.
> 
> Soo much for brotherhood these days......
> 
> Gujarat riots are a one in a case, considering the millions of hindus brutally killed or cleansed during the Mughal period.
> 
> But hey,since India is our enemy we have to point all our fingers while china is our friend we just dont care about our muslim brotherhood there......
> 
> Long Live peace..



Not even remotely connected to the topic...A death is tragic, whether its Indian, Pakistani or chinese...learn to offer condolances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

One wonders the purpose of this attack, especially when its a bad time for TTP to be making more new enemies 

The attack doesn't even seem symbolic.


----------



## kingkobra

pakistan has suffered enough because of these extremist nuts...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

They killed an innocent unarmed woman such a shameless cowardly act if they have guts why not go and fight with pla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

The lady was a tourist and the guy was just starting to begin working as a guide, both did not need to die. RIP


----------



## LogiCal

kingkobra said:


> pakistan has suffered enough because of these extremist nuts...



But they won't stop supporting them........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nalandapride

Rusty said:


> how is this in any way related to the topic?
> Open a new thread if you want to discuss that.



Read the first post, i am not talking off-topic.


----------



## Paan Singh

superkaif said:


> Same reason why you incredible gaydians come on here to troll.



good use of think tank
especially when you advise others


----------



## LogiCal

ajaxpaul said:


> Not even remotely connected to the topic...A death is tragic, whether its Indian, Pakistani or chinese...*learn to offer condolances*.



Look buddy, in a forum, people debate.... and the purpose of any debate is to analyze the root cause of any problem in a LogiCal way...

you can say R.I.P. thousands of times in order to offer your condolences......and "wash your hands off".....BUT that won't help to address the real issue...........


----------



## humanfirst

RazPaK said:


> These people not Muslim. I can guarantee. Musalman kisi bay-ghunnah ka katil ney kartay.


Afghan taliban have done many serious atrocities-suicide bombing civilians,sectarian massacres,killing foreign aid workers,acid throwing..you name it.But still you guys cheer for them as brave muslim warriors.When ttp does the same,they are suddenly thrown out of islam..


----------



## Ajaxpaul

LogiCal said:


> Look buddy, in a forum, people debate.... and the purpose of any debate is to analyze the root cause of any problem in a LogiCal way...
> 
> you can say R.I.P. thousands of times in order to offer your condolences......and "wash your hands off".....BUT that won't let you find the real cause of the problem....




yeah people must debate, but when you debate anything other than the topic, it makes one look like an idiot. Merely pointing out the fact.


----------



## soldierofallah

More like RAW (not taliban) said they killed a chinease women.


----------



## LogiCal

Saifullah Sani said:


> ...........Taliban spokesman Mohammad Afridi said on Thursday the woman was targeted to avenge what he said were atrocities carried out by Chinese security forces in the heavily Muslim northwestern region of Xinjiang.



This topic is related to the "internal affairs" of China.....and their citizen's security outside China....

So, Where are our CHINESE brothers????


----------



## haviZsultan

B.S. aside this is the Tariq Afridi group again. You will note they rose to prominence by murdering 2 Pakistani sikhs.

Take a look at this if its not too long to read:

The Sikh Conundrum , The Taliban pyramid | NowPublic News Coverage

Khyber, Peshawar, Kohat, and Hangu:

&#8226; Commander Tariq Afridi is the leader of the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan in Khyber, as well as in regions in Peshawar, Kohat, and Hangu. Afridi was named the terror group's commander of Khyber in November 2009. Afridi is also the leader of the Commander Tariq Afridi Group. This Taliban outfit is considered the most powerful terror group in Arakzai, and is based in Darra Adam Khel. The Tariq Afridi Group also conducts attacks on Pakistani security forces in Arakzai, Kohat, and Hangu. His fighters were responsible for closing down the Kohat Tunnel twice in 2008. In early 2009, the Commander Tariq Afridi Group claimed the murder and beheading of Polish geologist Piotr Stanczak. In early 2010, operating under the guise of an outfit named the "Asian Tigers," the group was responsible for the kidnapping and murder of former ISI officer and jihadist sympathizer Khalid Khawaja.

Read more: The Pakistani Taliban's top leaders - The Long War Journal

This is one of the most brutal factions of the Pakistani Taliban that is operational


----------



## KS

RazPaK said:


> These people not Muslim. I can guarantee. Musalman kisi bay-ghunnah ka katil ney kartay.



Actually they are.

They believe in Allah, finality of muhammed, divinity of Quran and pray towards mecca five times a day.

Infact they are doing these acts only because of their faith.


----------



## Halwa

*(Reuters) - A faction of the Pakistani Taliban claimed responsibility on Thursday for the killing of a Chinese woman this week, saying it was in revenge for China's killing of Muslims in its troubled northwestern region of Xinjiang.*

The claim of responsibility is likely to alarm both the Pakistani government and China, which is a close of ally of Pakistan and has considerable investment in its south Asian neighbour.

The Chinese woman was shot on Tuesday in a market in the northwestern city of Peshawar along with a Pakistani man. Police at the time said they did not know the motive.

"Our comrades carried out the attack in Peshawar which killed the Chinese tourist," Mohammed Afridi, a spokesman for a faction of the Pakistani Taliban from the Darra Adam Khel area, told Reuters by telephone from an undisclosed location.

"This was revenge for the Chinese government killing our Muslim brothers in their Xinjiang province."

Pakistani and Chinese officials have said that Islamist militants based in western China have links to the Pakistani Taliban and other militants in northwestern Pakistani regions along the Afghan border.

China accuses one group, the East Turkestan Islamic Movement, of carrying out attacks in China and says it has broken up training camps for men seeking independence for China's the largely Muslim Xinjiang region.

The Pakistani Taliban, an umbrella organisation of militant factions, is battling the Pakistani government. It has also attacked foreigners from countries and organisations backing the government.

Afridi said the militants were also demanding that China halt what he called its support for the Pakistani government's campaign against militants, and said attacks would go on against Chinese people as long as China maintained that support.

There have been several attacks on Chinese people in Pakistan over the past decade by Islamist militants and autonomy-seeking rebels in the southwestern province of Baluchistan.

China, while calling on Pakistan to ensure the safety of its citizens, has maintained close economic and diplomatic ties. The Chinese embassy in Islamabad called for action after the latest incident.

"The embassy has requested the Pakistani side to conduct a thorough and immediate investigation, bring the murderer to justice and properly deal with its aftermath," it said.

"The Pakistani side is also requested to take effective steps to ensure the security of the Chinese nationals in the country."

Pakistan's ambassador to China, Masood Khan, vowed that the attackers would be tracked down.

China has been Pakistan's most steadfast ally for decades, providing diplomatic and military support and investing in a range of sectors including infrastructure and nuclear energy.

Pakistani militants say Chinese woman killed for revenge | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

PESHAWAR: At least 23 people were killed and several were injured in a suicide bomb blast outside a mosque in the Tirah Valley on Friday, local sources said.
Sources said that the blast occurred shortly after Friday prayers.
Tirah Valley is the area of Khyber Agency that borders with Orakzai and is a stronghold of militants and administratively, it comes under Bara.
The Tirah Valley of Khyber Agency is considered to be a Lashkar-e-Islam stronghold. The militants are present in the area despite a three-year counter-insurgency operation by security forces.
Earlier today, 10 soldiers and 23 militants were killed in a battle that lasted more than seven hours in Bara, when Lashkar-e-Islam militants attacked a security post.

At least 23 killed, several injured in Tirah Valley blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## cheekybird

Again ...... RIP to the dead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

These things have started again! I thought, prematurely as it now seems, that the TTP were on their road to extinction. Well that's assuming it's a TTP act, not an eastern or western one!

May no more people get hurt on this planet ever again.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RIP to the deceased . Peshawar is really like the hub of blasts in Pakistan it seems .


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

cheekybird said:


> Again ...... RIP to the dead


We could've been one of them. Is our saying RIP enough? Just saying, have nothing nothing against you.


----------



## Paan Singh

BelligerentPacifist said:


> We could've been one of them. Is our saying RIP enough? Just saying, have nothing nothing against you.



we really cant do anything in these kind of incidents


----------



## Harry Potter

RIP to the dead.
Blasts in Peshawar are more common than in other Pakistani cities.
Is it because of it's proximity to FATA?


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RIP the innocent victims.


----------



## cheekybird

BelligerentPacifist said:


> We could've been one of them. Is our saying RIP enough? Just saying, have nothing nothing against you.



we should elect brave people who can work for pakistan's interest,who can change the policies of the past govt bcoz of which we are in this mess,by then govt if hadnt jumped into WOT,things wouldve been better,...how many such bombings happened in pakistan b4 9/11..we want change and the answer to this change is 1 party pti...or else we'll keep


----------



## Paan Singh

cheekybird said:


> we should elect brave people who can work for pakistan's interest,who can change the policies of the past govt bcoz of which we are in this mess,by then govt if hadnt jumped into WOT,things wouldve been better,...how many such bombings happened in pakistan b4 9/11..we want change and the answer to this change is 1 party pti...or else we'll keep



cheeky!! you are wrong in case of PTI.He is loud mouth leader nothing more than this

on topic,These border areas are more prone to attacks and targeting mosque is easy with more deaths


----------



## cheekybird

Prism said:


> cheeky!! you are wrong in case of PTI.He is loud mouth leader nothing more than this
> s



see this is what i dont like abt some people,they just start assuming things,predictions,getting phobias abt pti and imran khan...just let him come into power,we'll see what he has to offer,frankly speaking i dont see zardari,nawaz,maulana diesel or for that matter altaf hussain(well hell NO) taking pakistan outa this hot mess we're in.imran khan is the 1 and i hope n pray he does what he said


----------



## nalandapride

Total of 10 soldiers, 23 militants died in clash and 22 civilians died in the blast.
RIP to the soldiers and civilians.

At least 10 troops, 23 militants dead in Pakistan clash

Suicide attack in Khyber agency kills 22: official


----------



## Cent4

TIRAH: A bomb exploded outside a mosque located in the Tirah Valley of the Khyber Agency on Friday, 

At least 22 militants of the banned outfit Laskar-e-Islam were killed, security sources said.

According to the sources, banned outfit Tehreek-e-Taliban Tariq group claimed responsibility of the blast. 

Bomb explosion outside Tirah mosque kills 22 militants


if 1 group of militants are attacking the other group its a good thing

just wondering what would be their reaction now considering the fact that they are tasting their own medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IFB

very tragic incident - may god give strength to the families affected by this monstrous act .


----------



## xTra

Why always Mosque, the Mosque don't get Police Protection, I guess.


----------



## Masterio92

People of FATA have suffered alot becaz of this stupid war. I wish our establishment grow balls to bring this war to an end.. and offer rehabilitation to the stupid trapped animals in mountains..


----------



## 53fd

nick_indian said:


> RIP to the deceased . Peshawar is really like the hub of blasts in Pakistan it seems .



The terrorists are getting defeated in Khyber Agency, their back has been broken, but there will be incidents like this for a bit, as the militants try to create some chaos close by in Peshawar, Orakzai Agency after they flee from Khyber Agency. But they will lose. For lasting peace though, military operations is not the answer, political reconciliation is.

Mods, please change the title of the thread. Tirah Valley, where the blast took place is in Khyber Agency, FATA. Not Peshawar.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

terrorists were in cooling down period before, it was just a lull before the next series of blasts, kidnaps and assassinations
they will go underground again when the security forces will mobilise and will make some arrests.

the cause needs to be addressed. killing 5 or 10 terrorists is not a solution. they will keep coming as long as they have their local and foreign support.

people should be mindful when they make a judgement and look was a one dimensional reasoning to explain the terrorism.
take your pick from below. it can be a combination of the few from the following or something that is not listed below.
but rest assured there is no clear definition or reason for never ending violence.



well, its Muslims, and their faith so its bound to happen.
well, its the third word country, they are not civilized.
well, its sectarianism its not going to go away soon.
well, its Pakistan army fighting the war for Americans which is having its reaction.
well, its the Saudis that are funding the wahabi/ deobandi Taliban
well, it is the Saudi indoctrination & radicalisation of Pakistani society
well, its our leadership that is inept and corrupt and people are angry
well, its our ISI that is doing all this to make the Democracy unpopular.
well, its the Iranians who are fighting the proxy war with saudis
well, its the RAW, MOSSAD, CIA and Blackwater that are behind the terrorism



xTra said:


> Why always Mosque, the Mosque don't get Police Protection, I guess.



there is no way you can protect the mosque and its people when the worshippers are coming out.

tell me if the security can stop a suicide bomber from rushing into the crowd as hundreds or thousands of people are coming out of the gate at once at the end of say a temple, a church or a mosque?

in tribal areas the mosques are attacked for two reasons.

1. if they belong to Shia sect which according to all Islamist terrorists are heretics and deserve death.
2. if they belong to or frequented by the local militia that is opposed to Taliban and is pro- government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

These terrorists are nobody's friends. Pakistan is fully committed to ensuring their non state actors do not attack china and chinese interests.


----------



## karan.1970

Seventy dead in NW Pakistan violence: official | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

Not a good day today..


----------



## 53fd

nalandapride said:


> Total of 10 soldiers, 23 militants died in clash and 22 civilians died in the blast.
> RIP to the soldiers and civilians.
> 
> At least 10 troops, 23 militants dead in Pakistan clash
> 
> Suicide attack in Khyber agency
> kills 22: official



The attack in Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency killed 23 Lashkr-e-Islam militants, not civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

those stinking lizard eaters can keep killing eachother, saves us bullets......

i'd rather they blow eachother up than kill civilians -- most of them just common people at the wrong place at wrong time, even women and children

how somebody can stoop so low and explode themselves in holy places of worship is simply beyond me -these are the level of people we're having to deal with

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mymeaningislion

7 sucide and 6 foreigners with
total of 20 dead in hunggoo......... Intel


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

mymeaningislion said:


> 7 sucide and 6 foreigners with
> total of 20 dead in hunggoo......... Intel



got a source?


----------



## Halwa

*Child killed in Pakistan bomb blast: police
*

AFP: Child killed in Pakistan bomb blast: police

sad


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

aliabid said:


> TIRAH: A bomb exploded outside a mosque located in the Tirah Valley of the Khyber Agency on Friday,
> 
> At least 22 militants of the banned outfit Laskar-e-Islam were killed, security sources said.
> 
> According to the sources, banned outfit Tehreek-e-Taliban Tariq group claimed responsibility of the blast.
> 
> Bomb explosion outside Tirah mosque kills 22 militants
> 
> 
> if 1 group of militants are attacking the other group its a good thing
> 
> just wondering what would be their reaction now considering the fact that they are tasting their own medicine.



TTP is attacking some new terrorist group like laskhar e islam, but why? any genuine reason or some difference in ideology or personal enmity?
It seems like gang war that happens in big cities of world.
Bilalji kuch roshni daliye?


----------



## 53fd

Shardul.....the lion said:


> TTP is attacking some new terrorist group like laskhar e islam, but why? any genuine reason or some difference in ideology or personal enmity?
> It seems like gang war that happens in big cities of world.
> Bilalji kuch roshni daliye?



The TTP Afridi faction from Orakzai has been squeezed out by the Pakistan Army. Militants in the FATA on a whole have seen their havens destroyed, & the militants and their strongholds have been squeezed. Lashkar-e-Islam (LEI) led by Mangal Bagh in Khyber Agency has seen the TTP Afridi faction come there. As their strongholds get smaller, the militant groups will fight amongst each other to control their diminishing land. The TTP has also been split up brutally by the ISI behind the scenes, & it is not the force it once was; & is now just easy pickings for the military. Many factions inside the TTP are not fighting the Pakistan Army anymore. Hakeemullah Mehsud of the TTP is the biggest enemy to Pakistan, as well as Mangal Bagh of the LEI. The others do not pose as serious a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

bilalhaider said:


> The TTP Afridi faction from Orakzai has been squeezed out by the Pakistan Army. Militants in the FATA on a whole have seen their havens destroyed, & the militants and their strongholds have been squeezed. Lashkar-e-Islam (LEI) led by Mangal Bagh in Khyber Agency has seen the TTP Afridi faction come there. As their strongholds get smaller, the militant groups will fight amongst each other to control their diminishing land. The TTP has also been split up brutally by the ISI behind the scenes, & it is not the force it once was; & is now just easy pickings for the military. Many factions inside the TTP are not fighting the Pakistan Army anymore. Hakeemullah Mehsud of the TTP is the biggest enemy to Pakistan, as well as Mangal Bagh of the LEI. The others do not pose as serious a threat.



So kind of turf war between militant organisations.


----------



## haviZsultan

bilalhaider said:


> The TTP Afridi faction from Orakzai has been squeezed out by the Pakistan Army. Militants in the FATA on a whole have seen their havens destroyed, & the militants and their strongholds have been squeezed. Lashkar-e-Islam (LEI) led by Mangal Bagh in Khyber Agency has seen the TTP Afridi faction come there. As their strongholds get smaller, the militant groups will fight amongst each other to control their diminishing land. The TTP has also been split up brutally by the ISI behind the scenes, & it is not the force it once was; & is now just easy pickings for the military. Many factions inside the TTP are not fighting the Pakistan Army anymore. Hakeemullah Mehsud of the TTP is the biggest enemy to Pakistan, as well as Mangal Bagh of the LEI. The others do not pose as serious a threat.



Hakeemullah Mahsud has always been the biggest threat but I will not discount the raw fanaticism of the Tariq Afridi group. They have continually kidnapped businessmen, slaughtered Sikhs... there are also rumors that their faction in conjunction with Hakeemullah Mahsud is responsible for the kidnapping of doctors from the city of Peshawar. Tariq Afridi's militants constantly move in and out of Peshawar and there is evidence that Hakeemullah outsources some of his dirty laundry to Tariq Afridi.

We cannot discount the other Taliban groups because they are in reality allied to the TTP and like Hakeemullah Mahsud we haven't been able to hunt their commanders. 

It is pathetic that in all this time we have not managed to take out a single commander. Mullah Toofan still active in Kurram despite operations in his area of influence, Faqir Mohammad active despite operation Janbaz in bajur, Omar Khalid still operates in Mohmand. We are so pathetic we couldn't get a single one of these commanders. Even failed to get Fazlullah from Swat (though the militaries performance in Swat was much better)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

haviZsultan said:


> Hakeemullah Mahsud has always been the biggest threat but I will not discount the raw fanaticism of the Tariq Afridi group. They have continually kidnapped businessmen, slaughtered Sikhs... there are also rumors that their faction in conjunction with Hakeemullah Mahsud is responsible for the kidnapping of doctors from the city of Peshawar. Tariq Afridi's militants constantly move in and out of Peshawar and there is evidence that Hakeemullah outsources some of his dirty laundry to Tariq Afridi.
> 
> We cannot discount the other Taliban groups because they are in reality allied to the TTP and like Hakeemullah Mahsud we haven't been able to hunt their commanders.
> 
> It is pathetic that in all this time we have not managed to take out a single commander. Mullah Toofan still active in Kurram despite operations in his area of influence, Faqir Mohammad active despite operation Janbaz in bajur, Omar Khalid still operates in Mohmand. We are so pathetic we couldn't get a single one of these commanders. Even failed to get Fazlullah from Swat (though the militaries performance in Swat was much better)



You are correct in your assessment, but I did admit that the other TTP factions & militant groups are threats to Pakistan (although not as severe as Hakeemullah Masood TTP faction). There is evidence that the TTP leadership has split badly, Wali ur Rehman & Faqir Mohammad make it to the list as well. The group has splintered into factions, each faction poses a certain threat to the Pakistani establishment, but as long as they can be made to fight & kill each other without the Army wasting a single bullet, they won't be as critical as the Hakeemullah Mehsud TTP faction.


----------



## Harry Potter

Taliban kill at least seven Pakistani soldiers in North Waziristan
By ANI | ANI

Islamabad, Mar 10 (ANI): At least seven Pakistani soldiers were killed in the terrorist stronghold of North Waziristan when the Taliban ambushed a military convoy on Friday, officials have said.

The attack took place at Khar Qamar, 30 kilometres west of Miranshah, the main town in the district that has become the most notorious Taliban and al-Qaeda stronghold on Pakistan's border with Afghanistan, the Daily Times reports.

Security officials said nine terrorists were also killed in the attack, but there was no independent confirmation of the toll.

"At least seven soldiers were martyred when terrorists fired machine guns and rockets on a military convoy," a senior security official said.

Other security officials in Peshawar confirmed the attack, saying that the toll had risen from four to seven.

"After the ambush, Pakistani military helicopters and troops retaliated and there were reports of deaths of nine militants," an intelligence official said.

Pakistan has for years battled terrorists in the tribal belt on the Afghan border. Over 3,000 soldiers have died, but Pakistan has resisted US pressure to carry out a sweeping offensive in North Waziristan. (ANI)

Taliban kill at least seven Pakistani soldiers in North Waziristan - Yahoo! News Singapore
RIP.


----------



## 53fd

*2 troops, 4 civilians, 7 militants killed in Khyber Agency*



> At least two paramilitary soldiers and four civilians were killed. While, seven militants were also gunned down in a day-long clash in Bara. &#8211; File Photo
> 
> PESHAWAR: At least six people were killed Saturday in a day-long gun battle between militants and government troops in Pakistan&#8217;s troubled northwestern tribal region, officials said.
> 
> The fighting took place as Pakistani troops, backed by helicopter gunships, carried out a search operation around the town of Bara in the lawless Khyber tribal district bordering Afghanistan.
> 
> &#8220;At least two paramilitary soldiers were martyred and four civilians were killed in the day-long gunfight,&#8221; Khyber&#8217;s deputy administration chief Syed Ahmed Jan told AFP. He added that seven militants were killed in the fighting.
> 
> A senior paramilitary official said the militants belonged to the Taliban-linked Laskhar-i-Islam group that is led by warlord Mangal Bagh.
> 
> Independent verification of the incident is not possible as access to the area is restricted by the military.
> 
> Some 18,000 people fled their homes in Khyber in October last year amid fears of a fresh onslaught of fighting between the army and Islamist militants linked to the Pakistani Taliban.
> 
> Pakistan&#8217;s seven tribal districts near the Afghan border are rife with homegrown insurgents and are strongholds of Taliban and al Qaeda operatives.
> 
> Militants have killed more than 4,800 people across Pakistan since government troops raided an extremist mosque in Islamabad in July 2007.



At least six dead in Khyber gunfight: officials | Provinces | DAWN.COM


----------



## prabhakar

PESHAWAR: Atleast seven people were killed and around 26 others were injured in a blast in the Mamakhel area in the outskirts of Peshawar on Sunday.

The blast took place at a graveyard during a funeral procession of a woman. The blast took place two minutes after the funeral concluded.

The deceased, wife of Imdad, was shot dead by her son on Saturday.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Deputy Speaker Khusdil Khan was also present at the funeral, however, he remained unhurt.

Initial reports suggest that it was a suicide bomb attack, while some reports suggest that the bomb was planted on a motorcycle.

More casualties are feared in the incident.

The Lady Reading Hospital (LRH), along with two other hospitals, has been put on high alert.

The rescue operation is underway and the police has cordoned off the area. The Bomb Disposal Squad has also reached the site and is collecting evidence.


----------



## Safriz

there is a dedicated thread for acts of terrorism..
its sticky and not difficult to find..


----------



## prabhakar

May their soul rest in peace..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RIP , Peshawar again


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

RIP to dead.

Is this Shia-sunni again or act of terrorism by TTP or others.


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

Are these really humans? They are not leaving mosques, they are not leaving graveyards, they are not leaving school-colleges.

They are $ick.

RIP to the deads.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Peshawar: Suicide blast during funeral kills 13, injures 29*

PESHAWAR: At least 13 people were killed and 29 others injured in Peshawar's Budh Bher area in a suicide bomb blast during funeral prayers, Geo News reported.

The police and rescue teams have reached the scene. The victims have been shifted to the nearby hospitals including Lady Reading Hospital.

Deputy Speaker Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly Khushdil Khan also attended the prayers and left the spot minutes before the blast.

Peshawar: Suicide blast during funeral kills 13, injures 29


----------



## Hindustani

Rest in peace to the deceased. Sucks, I was just in Peshawar a couple of months back, it seemed very peaceful. 

Loonies have no respect for the dead.


----------



## 53fd

RIP to the dead.

With the ongoing operations in Khyber & Orakzai Agencies, and given the proximity of Peshawar to these tribal areas, it will feel some of the retaliation from the terrorists. However, as long as we are pounding them hard in their strongholds, destroying them, the terrorists will find it very hard to keep this up.


----------



## DV RULES

RIP TO DEAD.


----------



## funtoosh

i am very concerned at these happenings in pak nowadays,


----------



## CENTCOM

We condemn the attack on the funeral that killed 15 people yesterday. Our condolences go out to the family of the dead and the Pakistani nation. We would like to reiterate that we need to return to the basics of mutual cooperation to defeat the terrorists completely so no one will lose their lives in these senseless attacks. 

Maj David Nevers
DET-United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command


----------



## Pukhtoon

^^^^ EEEEEEEhhh Thanks But No Thanks

One bastard killed our 15 people and Other Bastard killed our 16 people other side the Border !!

For which one we have to worry ? which one is/was terrorist ? 

JuSt one word for all of you FCuk You !! And Death to you all TERRORIST !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sachin@india

Two killed, 17 injured in bomb attack on passenger bus in Kurram Agency

At least two persons were killed and 17 others injured when militants targeted a passenger bus with bomb here in Kurram Agency on Monday.

According to security sources, a Parachinar-bound passenger bus coming from Peshawar was hit by a bomb planted at road in Pir Qayyum area of Sadda, the headquarters of Kurram Agency.

The bus was destroyed in the blast and two passengers were killed on the spot and 17 others including nine women and four children sustained injuries.

The security forces and volunteers shifted the injured to Parachinar Hospital where according to hospital sources condition of many injured people was serious.

Security in the area was beefed up after the blast and search operation was launched to nab the culprits but no arrest was made.

Two killed, 17 injured in bomb attack on passenger bus in Kurram Agency | The Nation


----------



## SHAMK9

sachin@india said:


> Two killed, 17 injured in bomb attack on passenger bus in Kurram Agency
> 
> At least two persons were killed and 17 others injured when militants targeted a passenger bus with bomb here in Kurram Agency on Monday.
> 
> According to security sources, a Parachinar-bound passenger bus coming from Peshawar was hit by a bomb planted at road in Pir Qayyum area of Sadda, the headquarters of Kurram Agency.
> 
> The bus was destroyed in the blast and two passengers were killed on the spot and 17 others including nine women and four children sustained injuries.
> 
> The security forces and volunteers shifted the injured to Parachinar Hospital where according to hospital sources condition of many injured people was serious.
> 
> Security in the area was beefed up after the blast and search operation was launched to nab the culprits but no arrest was made.
> 
> Two killed, 17 injured in bomb attack on passenger bus in Kurram Agency | The Nation


rip to the dead


----------



## Shapur

TTP are wild animals, Where does it say in Islam that you can kill 15 innocent people just to target that one person that is bad? 

Rest in peace, burn in hell stupid jahils who did this. I am so angry, innocent pashtuns dying on both sides. ufff


----------



## sachin@india

Four persons killed in separate incidents in Balochistan

Unidentified militants shot dead a man in Kali Kabeer area of Quetta on March 11, reports The News. The identity of victim is yet to be ascertained. 
Separately, a man, identified as Riaz, was shot dead by unidentified armed militants in Tasub Bazar of Panjgur District. 



In another incident, an unidentified dead body of a man was found in a complex of Jinnah Road in Quetta. 

Elsewhere in the District, another unidentified dead body was recovered from hills of Pakhtoonabad area. 

Meanwhile, unidentified militants blew up a 16-inch diameter gas pipeline in the Pirkoh area of Dera Bugti District, reported Daily Times. According to Police, unidentified militants had planted explosive material on the gas pipeline, which they later detonated, suspending gas supply from well number 15 and 21 to a purification plant. No loss of life was reported.

Terrorism Update |Terrorism News|News on Terrorism

49 persons, including 39 militants killed in separate incidents in FATA





At least 39 militants were killed in clashes at various places during a Security Forces&#8217; operation in Alam Godhar Area of Khyber Agency in Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) on March 11, reports Daily Times. 

Separately, five security personnel including a high-ranking officer were killed when they stepped over a land mine in Ghalanai area of Mohammad Agency. Seven others were injured in the incident. 

Further, a security man was killed when an improvised explosive device went off in Wali Kor area of Baizai tehsil (revenue unit). Sources said that security personnel were fetching water from a spring in Wali Kor area when one of them stepped on the explosive device, planted along the track. A spokesman for Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) Mohmand chapter talked to local journalists by telephone from an undisclosed location and claimed responsibility for the blast. 

In Khyber Agency, two persons including a security man were killed and two children received injuries in different incidents in Bara tehsil. 

In addition, the headless body of an abdcuted official of Frontier Corps (FC) was found in Alamgudar area of Bara. Sources said that the deceased identified as Jameel Khattak was kidnapped by militants after he got injured during a clash with them. 

In Jamrud, unidentified persons shot dead a tribesman near Shahkas locality. Sources said that Amir Jan, a resident of Bara, along with another person was coming to Jamrud on a motorcycle when he was intercepted by two assailants, also riding a motorcycle. 

Meanwhile, two children were injured when a mortar shell fell on the house of Janas Khan in Akkakhel area of Bara.

Terrorism Update |Terrorism News|News on Terrorism


----------



## happycanuck

An offer For Peaceful Negotiation To End This Insanity.



To all those who are either involved directly or indirectly, I would like to appeal to you to lay down your arms for one day and establish contact with me to initiate a meaningful negotiation for peaceful end to this insanity. What you are doing is not the solution to resolve differences but my children are being killed left and right. Please for the sake of humanity let us sit down and sort out our internal disputes through talks only.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Bomb kills five anti-Taliban fighters in Bajaur

KHAR: A bomb killed at least five people and wounded three others on Wednesday in Pakistans northwest tribal badlands bordering Afghanistan, officials said.

The deaths occurred in Gatcheena village, 30 kilometres northwest of Khar, the main town of lawless Bajaur district, after a bomb planted at a village meeting place was detonated remotely.

At least five people were killed after a bomb exploded at an elders meeting, local government official Tariq Khan told AFP.

Three others were wounded in the blast and there were about a dozen people present, Khan said, adding that the people might have been targeted because they supported government efforts against Taliban-linked militancy.

Another government official and an intelligence official confirmed the bombing and casualties, but the precise identities of the dead were unclear.

Bajaur was the scene of major anti-Taliban offensives in August 2008 and in February 2009, and the military has repeatedly declared the district secure.

Bomb kills five anti-Taliban fighters in Bajaur | Provinces | DAWN.COM

RIP to dead.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

more blood being spilled, needlessly.....

the state must work closer with these loyal patriots who have risked everything just to do the RIGHT thing. 


they must not be abandoned or forgotten.....my sorrow for all the Pakistani widows who will raise fatherless children.


----------



## Leader

Another brave man ...

A bomb ripped through the car of Superintendent of Police Rural Kalam Khan on Thursday, who died on the spot. The explosion took place at the Pishtakhara Chowk in Peshawar.

Initial reports suggest that his car was targeted by unknown people, however, it could not be ascertained whether it was a suicide attack or a remote-controlled bomb.

The driver and other personnel on board also sustained injuries in the attack.

Yesterday, at least five people were killed and two sustained injuries when a pickup truck hit an improvised explosive device (IED) in Mamond subdivision of Bajaur Agency.


----------



## Karachiite

RIP brave one and martyr of the nation.


----------



## brahmastra

Rip.............


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RIP........another victim of mindless violence.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

RIP....Mr. Superintendent..


----------



## sachin@india

PESHAWAR: As a new wave of violence continues in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, on Thursday morning, Superintendent of Police Kalam Khan was killed and five others injured in a suicide attack in Pishtakhara Square, close to Bara, Khyber Agency officials said.

The suicide bomber targeted the vehicle in which Khan was traveling while he was on a routine check, Deputy Superintendent of Police Rahim Shah told The Express Tribune. I rushed to the site as soon as I heard the blast. The bomber had struck the side of the car where Khan was seated, he said.

Initial investigations revealed that the bomber was on foot and was hidden behind a tree. Senior Superintendent of Police Investigation, Omar Riaz told The Express Tribune that it seemed the attackers had planned their strategy and knew exactly about Khans routine.

He added that possibly there was speed breaker where the police vehicle had to slow down.

District Coordination Officer (DCO) Sairaj Khan who spoke to the media confirmed that it was suicide attack and said that there were about six kg of explosives used to carry out the attack.

An official of the Bomb Disposal Squad told The Express Tribune that the body parts of the suicide bomber had been recovered from the explosion site and that further investigations were underway.

Sources from the hospital said that three of the injured who were shifted to Hayatabad Medical Complex (HMC) were identified as Basher, Liaquat and Hidayat, while two injured Zeeshan and Johar were brought to the Khyber Teaching Hospital (KTH).

Two of the injured traveling with Khan had sustained serious injuries.

Khan was serving as the SP for the rural areas of Peshawar and had been a part of many operations against militants, particularly at a time when the areas of Peshawar close to the tribal belt had once again became a breeding ground of the militants. So far, no one has claimed responsibility for the attack.

Khans funeral will be offered at the Police Line in Peshawar today.


Source : tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

RIP to SP and death to terrorists.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Rest In Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eik_pagall

Brave police officer 
*Salute*


----------



## Irfan Baloch

simple things to follow before creating a new thread

does the thread already exist on that news?
does a sticky already exist for all such news?


----------



## CENTCOM

Another suicide attack, another teenage bomber kills a police hero and injures scores of innocent civilians. Our condolences go out to the family of Superintendent of Police, Kalam Khan. Is it not sad that teenage kids are brainwashed into becoming human bombs? Shouldnt these kids be with their families and in school but they are being trained to kill innocent citizens? Is it not time to say enough is enough and time to stop these senseless killings of innocent Pakistanis whether they are ordinary citizens or under-age suicide bombers?

The terrorists have realized that they have nowhere to go and in their desperation they are stepping-up their attacks on innocent people without any remorse. We need to give these terrorists no leeway and go after them with full force. We need to get back to the basics and step up our cooperation on both sides of the borders so we give no breathing room to the terrorists. That is the only way we can save children from becoming suicide bombers and innocents being killed with such impunity. 


Maj David Nevers
DET-United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command


----------



## fd24

CENTCOM said:


> Another suicide attack, another teenage bomber kills a police hero and injures scores of innocent civilians. Our condolences go out to the family of Superintendent of Police, Kalam Khan. Is it not sad that teenage kids are brainwashed into becoming human bombs? Shouldn&#8217;t these kids be with their families and in school but they are being trained to kill innocent citizens? Is it not time to say enough is enough and time to stop these senseless killings of innocent Pakistanis whether they are ordinary citizens or under-age suicide bombers?
> 
> The terrorists have realized that they have nowhere to go and in their desperation they are stepping-up their attacks on innocent people without any remorse. We need to give these terrorists no leeway and go after them with full force. We need to get back to the basics and step up our cooperation on both sides of the borders so we give no breathing room to the terrorists. That is the only way we can save children from becoming suicide bombers and innocents being killed with such impunity.
> 
> 
> Maj David Nevers
> DET-United States Central Command
> U.S. Central Command



Yes indeed you may be right about "getting back to basics" but coming from you it seems to be a bit rich.
First get your soldiers to "get back to basics and stop chopping the deads fingers off and keeping them as mementos.
Secondly get your soldiers to stop burning the Quran.
Thirdly stop p1ssing on the dead.
Next stop killing innocent people by your well trained well equipped soldiers - especially the children when sleeping.
And finally for gods sake read the responses on here and see how out of sync you are with your automated responses. At least have some self respect and read the sentiments on here because then you would not put up such poorly thought out rubbish.

Lt General Superkaif
Pakistan Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxbat

superkaif said:


> Lt General Superkaif
> Pakistan Defence



 this is funny ...


----------



## ARSENAL6

foxbat said:


> this is funny ...


 
Is that it ? Is that the only input you're going to say just troll ?


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Four schools blown up in a single day | Provinces | DAWN.COM

LAKKI MARWAT, March 16: Continuing to do violence to child education in the province, militants blew up four government-run schools in Lakki Marwat, Swabi and Kohat districts early on Friday.

In Lakki Marwat, two schools for boys were destroyed by explosive devices in Dhoda and Zer Janu villages, which are 15 to 20 kilometres away from Lakki city.

An official of the education department told Dawn that over 115 children were enrolled in Dhoda primary school, while Zer Janu middle school had over 160 students.

*Villagers said the bombing of schools, which were the only sign of development in their areas, had instilled fear into their children, who were reluctant to go to the destroyed buildings to continue with their studies.
*
In Swabi, a government high school was destroyed in Kaddi village after two bombs went off.

The incident occurred only a day after district police officer Abdul Rashid announced during a function of station house officers that police would ensure peace in the district at all costs.

Watchman Haroon Mohammad was present on the premises when bombs exploded. He, however, remained unhurt.

Soon after the incident, officials of Zaida police station reached the schools and began investigation.

Executive district officer (education) Abdul Salam, provincial president of Pakistan Tehrik-i-Insaf Asad Qaisar and lawmakers visited the place and inspected the destroyed building.

In Kohat, militants blew up a primary school for boys in remote area of Kotangi Marchoongi.

Sub inspector of the bomb disposal squad Akbar Khan told Dawn over the telephone that a time bomb of high intensity was used in the incident, which caused complete destruction to two classrooms and partial damage to one.

He said four more rooms of the buildings developed cracks and that more than 20kg explosive material was used in the blast.

The administration announced indefinite holidays in the school and said classes would resume once rooms were repaired.

The Bilitang police station registered a case against unidentified militants and began investigation. However, no arrests could be made until the last reports came in Friday night.

*Meanwhile, a former peace committee member`s bullet-riddled body was found in the fields near a tube well in Shiekhabad village in Tank district early on Friday.
*

Wife of the dead person, Nasrullah, told Gomal police that *unidentified people knocked at the main door of their house Thursday night and took away her husband and later locals found his body at a deserted place near a Shiekhabad tube well*.

Gomal police seized the body, fulfilled legal formalities and handed it over the dead person`s family


----------



## Backbencher

I seriously am very sad .
Killing small small children is a slap in the face of insaaniyat !!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Akash A. said:


> I seriously am very sad .
> Killing small small children is a slap in the face of insaaniyat !!



They did not kill the children but just blowed out schools.

They want to stop the development of region or should I say they want to develop the region by imposing Sharia law.
I hate these talibans, they destroyed afghanistan now they are after Pakistan.


----------



## Hindustani

RIP to the victims.


----------



## The HBS Guy

Akash A. said:


> I seriously am very sad .
> Killing small small children is a slap in the face of insaaniyat !!



Turning children into suicide bombers is even worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Roadside bomb in Bara kills three | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

BARA: In the Mandi Kas area of Bara in Khyber Agency, a bomb planted at the roadside killed three women and injured two others on Saturday, DawnNews reported.

According to the political administration, a car carrying passengers on Sapa Mandi Kas road was struck by the force of a remote controled bomb, killing three women whilst the other two severely injured were transferred to the hospital.

The security forces took the area under control and started the search operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

WTF......Why there isn't proper intelligence network in FATA? These terrorist must be defeated now it is tooooo much.

BTW Rest In Heaven too dead ones.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*14 bodies found in Bara*

LANDI KOTAL: Fourteen bullet-riddled bodies were found in Speen Qabar, Bara, on Sunday, a day after security forces left the area.

Local people told Dawn that the bullet-riddled bodies with their faces having acid burn wounds, had been brought by volunteers of a welfare organisation to Mandai Kas area and kept there for identification.

&#8220;Eleven of the dead were recognised with the help of their clothes and shoes by their relatives and were handed over to them. Three unidentified bodies were buried in one grave,&#8221; said Turab Ali, a resident of Sipah area.

*He said the 14 men went missing from Alamgudar when security forces launched an operation in Speen Qabar, Yousuf Talab, Mandai Kas, Jansi and Dawra areas of Sipah on March 12, implying involvement of security forces in the incident.*

The political administration and security officials denied having any knowledge of the bodies but later said their identity was yet to be ascertained. In the afternoon, security officials issued a press note, saying they had nothing to do with the killing of innocent people and &#8220;any such report is baseless and devoid of facts&#8221;.

The press note circulated among local journalists through SMS (short messaging service) said: &#8220;The operation codenamed Biya Daraghlam was conducted in Bara, Khyber Agency, between March 12 and 18 with an aim to clear the area of Lashkar-i-Islam terrorists involved in the bombing of a bus terminal on Kohat road, suicide attack on SP Kalam Khan, Badabher (Peshawar) killing, and abduction for ransom. During the five-day operation, 25 miscreants were killed and four security personnel lost their lives and 12 suffered injuries.&#8221;

The security forces launched the operation against Lashkar-i-Islam, despite the fact that it was the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan &#8212; not Lashkar-i-Islam &#8212; which claimed it had carried out the attacks.&#8212;Ibrahim Shinwari

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/106054-pakistani-forces-against-militants-26.html


----------



## Harry Potter

KRC leader among three shot dead in Karachi

KARACHI - At least three persons including Kachhi Rabta Committee (KRC) leader, his security guard and a policeman, were killed in a fresh spate of target killing in the city.
According to police, unidentified armed motorcyclists attacked the office of KRC leader Abdul Rashid Kachhi located in Aagra Taj Colony area of the city.
Abdul Rashid Kachhi, his private security guard Zubair Kachhi and a police cop Khalil were killed in the attack.
Pakistan People's Party (PPP) leader Nabeel Gabol while expressing grave concern over the killings contacted Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani and threatened to tender his resignation from the National Assembly membership if the assassins were not arrested within three days.
Nabeel Gabol said that Kachhi leaders were targeted for supporting the PPP.
Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has sought report from the Inspector General of Sindh Police into the incident.
On the other hand the KRC observed mourning day on Monday over killing of their senior leader.

KRC leader among three shot dead in Karachi | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Harry Potter

2 troops among 5 killed in Balochistan unrest
By: Bari Baloch | March 18, 2012 | 0

QUETTA  Five people including two security personnel were killed in gun attacks and landmine blast in different parts of Balochistan on Saturday while unknown armed men kidnapped Executive District Officer (EDO) Education Mastung along with his driver near Sibi.

Two security personnel were killed when their convoy was attacked by militants in Sangsila area of Bugti district. According to an official in Dera Bugti, a convoy of security forces was passing through the Sangsila area when a group of armed men opened fire on it, killing two security men on the spot. The security forces returned fire but they escaped.

Security forces cordoned off the area for a manhunt. No group has claimed the responsibility for the attack.

In another incident, unidentified armed men shot dead one Abdullah in Kharan.

Police say the assailants were riding a motorbike and fled from the scene after committing the crime. However, motive behind the killing is yet to be ascertained.

Armed men shot dead Herjan Marri at cattle market in Sibi. Police moved the body to a state-run hospital for autopsy and later handed it over to heirs for burial. A person was killed and two children were wounded in Pirkoh area of Dera Bugti when they suddenly stepped on a landmine laid by unidentified people.

Local administration moved the body to a hospital for autopsy, however name of the victims could not be ascertained.

Unknown gunmen kidnapped EDO Education Mastung along with his driver near Sibi. EDO Haji Fateh was heading towards Quetta from Dera Murad Jamali along with his driver. As they reached Bakhtiarabad area, some 25 KM away from Sibi unidentified armed men intercepted their vehicle on National Highway and drove them towards undisclosed location.

Following the incident, Levies Force personnel rushed to the site and started a search operation in the area to arrest the culprits.

Meanwhile, security forces arrested two accused persons from Muslim Bagh and recovered 1 SMG, 2 walkie-talkie sets and cash. The accused were identified as Abdul Bari and Abdul Manan.

2 troops among 5 killed in Balochistan unrest | The Nation


----------



## Harry Potter

Woman among two killed in Balochistan
By: Bari Baloch | March 20, 2012 | 0

QUETTA - A man was killed and two others wounded, including a police constable in separate acts of violence in different towns of Balochistan while a tortured body of a woman was found in Pishin.

Unidentified armed men opened fire in Usta Muhammad Chowk within the limits of Dera Allahyar police station Jaffarabad, seriously wounding Shahzad Solangi. He was being shifted to Civil Hospital where he died. The deceased was resident of Rohjan Jamali, however, motive behind the killing is yet to be ascertained.

Police handed over the body to heirs after completing medico-legal formalities and registered a case against unidentified people. In another incident in the same town of Usta Muhammad, a police constable was wounded when armed men attacked a police post in Kanki area.

The injured police constable was identified as Habibullah who was rushed to the nearby state-run hospital for medical aid in a serious condition.

In Pishin, Levies Force recovered a body of a woman near Killi Manzari cross, some 40 km away from Pishin town and moved it to district headquarters hospital for autopsy. Hospital sources said that victim was about 30-year-old woman and was tortured to death.

The body was later shifted to hospital&#8217;s morgue for identification.

Woman among two killed in Balochistan | The Nation

Monday, March 19, 2012 E-Mail this article to a friend Printer Friendly Version
More Sharing ServicesShare | Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on linkedin Share on stumbleupon Share on email Share on facebook_like |

Injured Special Branch official dies in Peshawar

SWABI: A hawaldar of the Special Branch, Ali Zar Khan, succumbed to his injuries at Peshawar&#8217;s Lady Reading Hospital on Sunday, police said. Sources said Khan was seriously injured when two unidentified motorcyclists opened fire on him at Yar Hussain Bazaar on Saturday evening. After the attack, the assailants fled from the scene. Khan was taken to the Mardan District Headquarters Hospital and from there he was shifted to the Lady Reading Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries. He hailed from the Yar Hussain village. Ziaullah, the son of the deceased, has registered an FIR against the unidentified attackers. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Harry Potter

Saudi embassys employee murdered.
Munawer Azeem | Metropolitan > Islamabad | From the Newspaper
18th March, 2012

ISLAMABAD, March 17: A local official of Saudi Embassys sub-office in the capital was killed at his private residence while the killers took away his car here on Saturday, police said.

The incident took place at the house located in street 90 of sector I-10/1 where Dr Hafiz Abdul Rasheed Azhar was strangulated to death allegedly by his two visitors. Dr Azhar belonged to Ahle Hadith sect and was a religious scholar.

He was also a director at Dawa Academy and an official of Maktab-i-Dawa (religious office) of Saudi Embassys sub-office.

The incident came to light when the victims son reached home and inquired about him from his mother.

In response, she told him that Dr Azhar had been busy with some guests for the last couple of hours and also took meal with them.

However, the son told her that the car of his father was not parked in the house and on suspicion he went to the drawing room where he found the dead body.

According to police the visitors tied him with ropes and strangulated him to death.

Later the visitors, who had come over to meet the victim on pretext of being his students, took away cash, ATM card and his car.

Shortly after getting the information, police reached the spot and shifted the body to hospital.

Police claimed the circumstantial evidence suggested that he had acquaintance with the killers as he took meal with them.

*Although, the killers tried to give an impression of robbery by taking away the cash and car of the victim yet the motive behind the murder seemed something else, police suspected.*

Over the killing, dozens of people gathered at I.J. Principal Road in front of I-10/1 and blocked it for traffic.

They staged demonstration against the killing which continued till the filling of this report.

http://www.dawn.com/2012/03/18/saudi-embassys-employee-murdered-2.html


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Two police killed in Peshawar bomb blast: officials*

PESHAWAR: A bomb planted in a rickshaw killed two policemen and wounded four other people in Peshawar on Tuesday, police and hospital officials said.

The blast targeted a police patrol vehicle at the Kohat Road area of Peshawar and also damaged two other vehicles.

&#8220;At least two policemen were killed and two others were wounded,&#8221; doctor Rahim Jan of state-run Lady Reading hospital told AFP.

Two civilians were also wounded and brought to hospital, he said.

Senior police official Tahir Ayub confirmed the attack and the death toll.

Bomb disposal officials said the bomb weighed up to 12 kilograms (26 pounds) and was rigged in a rickshaw which was detonated remotely when police patrol passed by.

&#8220;The bomb was planted in a rickshaw parked on a roadside and was detonated remotely when police patrol vehicle arrived,&#8221; bomb disposal squad chief Shafqat Malik told AFP.

Last week a suicide bomber assassinated a prominent Pakistani police commander in Peshawar who took a leading role in anti-Taliban operations in the country&#8217;s troubled northwest.

Peshawar has a population of 2.5 million people and has long been on the frontline of violence blamed on an insurgency led by Taliban militants opposed to Islamabad&#8217;s alliance with the United States.

Religious militants have killed more than 4,900 people across Pakistan since government troops raided an extremist mosque in Islamabad in July 2007.

Two police killed in Peshawar bomb blast: officials | Metropolitan | DAWN.COM


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Two police personnel killed in Quetta*

QUETTA: Two police personnel were shot dead by unknown assailants in the Jinnah Town area of Quetta on Tuesday.

The assailants, who were on a motorbike, targeted the two men when they were deputed at a police picket on Smugli Road. The attackers managed to escape the scene immediately after the incident.

&#8220;Two personnel were killed on the spot,&#8221; Capital City Police Officer Quetta Ehsan Mehboob told The Express Tribune.

The bodies were shifted to Sandeman Provincial Hospital for autopsy.

The deceased personnel were identified as Liaquat and Niamatullah. They were among personnel called from the Police Training Centre.

The motive behind the killing could not be ascertained as no group has claimed responsibility of the attack. An investigation has been launched by the police.

Police and other law enforcement agencies have already put security on high alert in the city to thwart any untoward incident during functions in connection with March 23.

Two police personnel killed in Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Four bodies found in Mardan fields*

MARDAN  Bodies of four bearded people were recovered from fields here in Ibrahim Khan Kally area on Tuesday morning in limits of Saddr Police Station, police and local sources said.

People of Ibrahim Khan Kally informed police that bodies of four unidentified people were lying in the agricultural fields. The police reached the spot and shifted the bodies to the District Headquarters Hospital Mardan for autopsy. 

Sources said that one victim was identified as Arif Khan a resident of Par Hoti area. Later, the body was handed over to his family for burial after autopsy. Identity of the other three bodies could not be ascertained till filing of this report. Sources said Arif Khan was disappeared few years ago. They further said there was no sign of torture or bullets on the dead bodies. They said ages of the dead persons were from 30-35 years and they had beard. Police have registered a first information report (FIR) of the incident and started investigation. Earlier on Sunday, 14 bullet-riddled bodies of unknown civilians were recovered from Sepah tehsil Bara, sub-division of Khyber Agency.

The Khasadar sources said on Sunday 14 bodies having numerous bullet wounds and signs of torture were found in Speen Kabr area. One Malik Mehmood was identified as a local tribesman while the rest of the bodies were collected by a local welfare organisation, Khidmat-e-Khalq for identification and burial, locals said. The cause of the massacre could not be ascertained. The locals accused the security forces of this crime. However, the spokesperson for the security forces denied it saying not a single civilian had been targeted so far in the ongoing operation in Bara.

Sundays discovery was made two days after 12 more bodies, also bearing signs of torture and numerous bullet-wounds were discovered in the same area, 15 km south of Peshawar.

A government official in Khyber Agency said that 14 bullet-riddled bodies were found from a roadside in Sheikhabad. Among them was the body of Mehmood Malik, the cousin of Peshawars ex-nazim Azam Khan Afridi. 

They were taken into custody by the paramilitary Frontier Corps a few days back from Sepah area after unknown people attacked the FC post and killed four soldiers, a tribesman told Reuters, requesting anonymity because he feared for his safety.

The official said that it was not known who had abducted the slain persons, whom the tribesmen say were locals. However, he said the administration suspected that militants were involved in the incident. 

A tribesman, Torab Ali, said all the bodies had acid thrown on their faces, making identification difficult. We dont have any medical expertise but we think they were killed two or three days ago, he added.

No one has acknowledged any connection with the deaths

Four bodies found in Mardan fields | The Nation

=====================================================================

*Taliban kill BRSP employee in Pishin*

QUETTA - Taliban have killed a kidnapped employee of Balochistan Rural Support Programme (BRSP) after not being paid ransom money, an official confirmed.

Six employees of BRSP were kidnapped by a group of armed men from Barshore area of Pishin district, about 70-kilometer away from Quetta, on December 13th, 2011.

They had kidnapped BRSP employees including Bashir Ahmed, Altaf, Mujeeb-ur-Rehman, Naimatullah, Dawood Shah and Maqbool Ahmed.

According to an official of BRSP, the kidnapped employees were shifted to Waziristan and one person Maqbool Ahmed, resident of Kuchlak was killed. 

Sources said the kidnappers sent a video showing the killing of Maqbool. However, the body of Maqbool is yet to be handed over to the heirs. When contacted Home Secretary Nasebullah Bazai, said the kidnappers were demanding Rs 250m as ransom money for the release of kidnapped employees. He said there was a group in Waziristan who allegedly kidnapped the BRSP employees. Law-enforcing agencies were making their utmost efforts to trace the kidnappers, he said ,adding, that a team by provincial government had been dispatched to receive the body.

BRSP in a statement has strongly condemned the killing of Maqbool Ahmed and announced a three-day-mourning besides demanding for arrest of culprits and safe recovery of other five hostages. BRSP is working in different parts of Balochistan on different projects including provision of clean drinking water, education and health so that the standard of people in remote areas of the province could be improved.

It is pertinent to mention here that Health Programme Manager Khalil Rasjed Dale, a British national, was kidnapped some 200 metres away from his ICRC residence in Chaman Housing Scheme Quetta, a high security zone where offices of most of the international humanitarian organisations are situated on January 5th, 2012. 

The whereabouts of Dale is yet to be traced because despite the lapse of over two months, police failed to find any clue. 

He is believed to be taken to tribal region in neighbouring Waziristan

Taliban kill BRSP employee in Pishin | The Nation


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Khyber Agency: Three bodies found &#8211; killed by tribal militia*

LANDIKOTAL: Villagers found three bodies on Wednesday in an area in the Khyber tribal region where a tribal militia had publicly executed three men earlier this week after accusing them of being cohorts of a powerful militant commander.
The bodies, bearing gunshot wounds, were discovered in the Zakhakhel bazaar area of Landi Kotal subdivision. An official of the Khasadar force (tribal police) identified the dead as Khanay, Jumma Khan and Aryana.
The official blamed a local militia, Tauheed-e-Islam. &#8220;These men were shot dead for allegedly spying for the banned extremist group Lashkar-e-Islam (LeI) and planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) in the area,&#8221; the official said on condition of anonymity. He added that the militia has claimed responsibility for the grisly murders. An official of the political administration confirmed the deaths but said the dead men &#8216;could not be identified&#8217; and refused to say how they were killed.
On March 17, the Tauheed-e-Islam militia had publicly executed three suspected LeI members in the same area, though security forces and political authorities denied any such executions in the region.
Search operation
Security forces have rounded up eight suspected militants during a search operation in Kandaokhel area since Tuesday night. They also defused two bombs planted at the Landikotal helipad, according to official sources.
On March 18, 14 bodies, bearing torture marks, were discovered by villagers in the Bara subdivision of Khyber Agency.
Local residents blamed the paramilitary Frontier Corps, which is conducting operations in the area, for the killing &#8211; an allegation that the force denied.
4 killed in N Waziristan
At least four people were killed and eight injured in separate incidents of violence in North Waziristan agency.
&#8220;Clashes between the Hurmaz and Muski sub-tribes in Mir Ali sub-division left one person killed and five other injured,&#8221; said an official of the political administration.
Eyewitnesses told The Express Tribune that the sub-tribes exchanged heavy gunfire over a land dispute. Tribal elders inter**vened late evening and proposed a jirga.
In another tribal feud, three people were killed and three others were injured when two families clashed over the ownership of the Datta Khel bus stand. The culprits involved in the killings managed to escape. Later, a routine patrol by security forces resulted in their vehicle being hit by a roadside bomb, in the Khathonry area, North Waziristan.
(With additional input by our correspondent in MiraMshah)
Published in The Express Tribune, March 22nd, 2012.

Khyber Agency: Three bodies found


----------



## Infinite

Shardul.....the lion said:


> *Khyber Agency: Three bodies found  killed by tribal militia*
> 
> LANDIKOTAL: Villagers found three bodies on Wednesday in an area in the Khyber tribal region where a tribal militia had publicly executed three men earlier this week after accusing them of being cohorts of a powerful militant commander.
> The bodies, bearing gunshot wounds, were discovered in the Zakhakhel bazaar area of Landi Kotal subdivision. An official of the Khasadar force (tribal police) identified the dead as Khanay, Jumma Khan and Aryana.
> The official blamed a local militia, Tauheed-e-Islam. These men were shot dead for allegedly spying for the banned extremist group Lashkar-e-Islam (LeI) and planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) in the area, the official said on condition of anonymity. He added that the militia has claimed responsibility for the grisly murders. An official of the political administration confirmed the deaths but said the dead men could not be identified and refused to say how they were killed.
> On March 17, the Tauheed-e-Islam militia had publicly executed three suspected LeI members in the same area, though security forces and political authorities denied any such executions in the region.
> Search operation
> Security forces have rounded up eight suspected militants during a search operation in Kandaokhel area since Tuesday night. They also defused two bombs planted at the Landikotal helipad, according to official sources.
> On March 18, 14 bodies, bearing torture marks, were discovered by villagers in the Bara subdivision of Khyber Agency.
> Local residents blamed the paramilitary Frontier Corps, which is conducting operations in the area, for the killing  an allegation that the force denied.
> 4 killed in N Waziristan
> At least four people were killed and eight injured in separate incidents of violence in North Waziristan agency.
> Clashes between the Hurmaz and Muski sub-tribes in Mir Ali sub-division left one person killed and five other injured, said an official of the political administration.
> Eyewitnesses told The Express Tribune that the sub-tribes exchanged heavy gunfire over a land dispute. Tribal elders inter**vened late evening and proposed a jirga.
> In another tribal feud, three people were killed and three others were injured when two families clashed over the ownership of the Datta Khel bus stand. The culprits involved in the killings managed to escape. Later, a routine patrol by security forces resulted in their vehicle being hit by a roadside bomb, in the Khathonry area, North Waziristan.
> (With additional input by our correspondent in MiraMshah)
> Published in The Express Tribune, March 22nd, 2012.
> 
> Khyber Agency: Three bodies found


 
Good riddance.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Terrorists target electricity pylons in Hyderabad, Larkana*

Terrorists strike high tension wires in Sindh - YouTube

HYDERABAD: As many as five improvised devices went off damaging Hub-Jamshoro Circuit of the National Transmission and Dispatch Company (NTDC) near Liaquat University of Medical and Health Science (LUMHS) in Jamshoro district on Thursday.
According to deputy director of the NTDC, the blasts damaged one of the two lines of Hub-Jamshoro Circuit but they did not trip.
However, one of the two lines of Daddu-Guddu Circuit tripped after the early morning blasts in Naseerabad near Larkana district.
The in-charge of Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS) Saleem Vistro said that they defused two improvised devices. Each weighed about 1.5 pounds, according to him.

Terrorists target electricity pylons in Hyderabad, Larkana &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*FIA official gunned down*

PESHAWAR: An official of Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) was gunned down by unknown assailants in Dir Town on Thursday evening.

Officals said that Iftikhar, a cleric within the Immigration section of the FIA at Peshawar Airport, he was gunned down outside Masjid-e-Hamza, within the jurisdiction of Pahri Pura Police Station.

The attackers made good their escape after committing the crime.

&#8220;Ifthikar was standing in front of a mosque near his house in Dir Town when unknown people opened fire at him, killing him on the spot,&#8221; SHO Hameed Khan told The Express Tribune, adding that he was rushed to the hospital but he was pronounced dead.

Police said that the matter was under investigation and it was premature to say whether this was a case of target killing or not.

There have been a number of instances in the recent past where FIA and intelligence officials have been targeted by gunmen in Peshawar.

FIA official gunned down &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## 53fd

Shardul.....the lion said:


> *Khyber Agency: Three bodies found &#8211; killed by tribal militia*
> 
> LANDIKOTAL: Villagers found three bodies on Wednesday in an area in the Khyber tribal region where a tribal militia had publicly executed three men earlier this week after accusing them of being cohorts of a powerful militant commander.
> The bodies, bearing gunshot wounds, were discovered in the Zakhakhel bazaar area of Landi Kotal subdivision. An official of the Khasadar force (tribal police) identified the dead as Khanay, Jumma Khan and Aryana.
> The official blamed a local militia, Tauheed-e-Islam. &#8220;These men were shot dead for allegedly spying for the banned extremist group Lashkar-e-Islam (LeI) and planting improvised explosive devices (IEDs) in the area,&#8221; the official said on condition of anonymity. He added that the militia has claimed responsibility for the grisly murders. An official of the political administration confirmed the deaths but said the dead men &#8216;could not be identified&#8217; and refused to say how they were killed.
> On March 17, the Tauheed-e-Islam militia had publicly executed three suspected LeI members in the same area, though security forces and political authorities denied any such executions in the region.
> Search operation
> Security forces have rounded up eight suspected militants during a search operation in Kandaokhel area since Tuesday night. They also defused two bombs planted at the Landikotal helipad, according to official sources.
> On March 18, 14 bodies, bearing torture marks, were discovered by villagers in the Bara subdivision of Khyber Agency.
> Local residents blamed the paramilitary Frontier Corps, which is conducting operations in the area, for the killing &#8211; an allegation that the force denied.
> 4 killed in N Waziristan
> At least four people were killed and eight injured in separate incidents of violence in North Waziristan agency.
> &#8220;Clashes between the Hurmaz and Muski sub-tribes in Mir Ali sub-division left one person killed and five other injured,&#8221; said an official of the political administration.
> Eyewitnesses told The Express Tribune that the sub-tribes exchanged heavy gunfire over a land dispute. Tribal elders inter**vened late evening and proposed a jirga.
> In another tribal feud, three people were killed and three others were injured when two families clashed over the ownership of the Datta Khel bus stand. The culprits involved in the killings managed to escape. Later, a routine patrol by security forces resulted in their vehicle being hit by a roadside bomb, in the Khathonry area, North Waziristan.
> (With additional input by our correspondent in MiraMshah)
> Published in The Express Tribune, March 22nd, 2012.
> 
> Khyber Agency: Three bodies found



This is not an act of terrorism, the 3 killed by the militia in Zakhakhel were bombers:

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## salmakh84

bilalhaider said:


> This is not an act of terrorism, the 3 killed by the militia in Zakhakhel were bombers:
> 
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan



This is indeed terrorism. We just have another militias word against them.. Similar to when Talibs execute people for being spies. They weren't tried or killed by army, but captured, tortured and killed by a militia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harry Potter

The Express Tribune
Blast in South Waziristan army camp kills one soldier
By Web Desk
Published: March 23, 2012

Local government sources said that the bomb was planted inside a radio set. PHOTO: FILE

A blast in an army camp located in South Waziristan, killed one soldier and injured two children on Friday.

Local government sources said that the bomb was fixed inside a radio set.

Earlier, at least four militants were killed in an attack on a security check post in Laddha district of South Waziristan.

The area is close to North Waziristan agency and a highly-rugged terrain influenced by the Tehreek-e-Taliban (TTP).

Blast in South Waziristan army camp kills one soldier  The Express Tribune


----------



## Harry Potter

Three paramilitary soldiers killed in Balochistan ambush

By Essa Tareen - Mar 23rd, 2012 (No Comment)

Quetta: At least three paramilitary soldiers were killed and five others injured in an attack on FC checkpost in Zohb area of Balochistan, sources said on Friday.

According to the sources, unknown militants, whose exact number was yet to ascertained, ambushed a Frontier Constabulary (FC) checkpost in Pusthwara area.

The sources said that there were also reports of five security personnel missing. They said the soldiers might have been abducted by the terrorists.

However, the reports could not be confirmed. Heavy contingent of forces rushed to the spot and launched a search operation in the area following the attack.

However, no arrest was made. The dead and injured were shifted to a government-run hospital. Balochistan, southwestern province of the nuclear armed nation, has been witnessing a low-level insurgency by nationalists, demanding more provincial autonomy while some of them seeking separation from Pakistan, a sole nuclear power of the Muslim world, having 60,0000 strong army.

http://www.thenewstribe.com/2012/03/23/three-paramilitary-soldiers-killed-in-balochistan-ambush/


----------



## foxbat

http://www.dawn.com/2012/03/23/radio-bomb-kills-soldier-son-listening-to-asia-cup-final.html

DERA ISMAIL KHAN: Intelligence officials say a bomb hidden inside a radio exploded on a military base in northwest Pakistan, killing a paramilitary soldier and his 10-year-old son.

The officials say the soldier and his son were listening to the Asia Cup cricket final between Pakistan and Bangladesh on Thursday night when the bomb went off. Three other children were wounded.

Authorities are investigating how the bomb was planted in the radio. The attack occurred at a base in Wana, the main town in the South Waziristan tribal area, a key Pakistani Taliban stronghold.

The officials spoke on condition of anonymity Friday because they were not authorized to talk to reporters.

Radio-bomb kills soldier, son listening to Asia Cup final | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

DERA ISMAIL KHAN: Intelligence officials say a bomb hidden inside a radio exploded on a military base in northwest Pakistan, killing a paramilitary soldier and his 10-year-old son.

The officials say the soldier and his son were listening to the Asia Cup cricket final between Pakistan and Bangladesh on Thursday night when the bomb went off. Three other children were wounded.

Authorities are investigating how the bomb was planted in the radio. The attack occurred at a base in Wana, the main town in the South Waziristan tribal area, a key Pakistani Taliban stronghold.

The officials spoke on condition of anonymity Friday because they were not authorized to talk to reporters.


----------



## Yeti

QUETTA: Gunmen ambushed a Pakistani paramilitary checkpost on Friday, killing four soldiers and abducting four others in the southwestern province of Balochistan, officials said.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility but officials blamed the attack on Taliban in Shirani district, 350 kilometres east of Quetta, the capital of the province that borders Afghanistan and Iran.

&#8220;Militants attacked the post in the early hours. They first surrounded the post, then ambushed it. After killing four, they took four other soldiers with them,&#8221; said a senior government official in Balochistan.

Three other soldiers were wounded, the official added.

An intelligence official, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not allowed to speak to the media, confirmed the attack and blamed the Taliban.


----------



## 53fd

Yeti said:


> QUETTA: Gunmen ambushed a Pakistani paramilitary checkpost on Friday, killing four soldiers and abducting four others in the southwestern province of Balochistan, officials said.
> 
> There was no immediate claim of responsibility but officials blamed the attack on Taliban in Shirani district, 350 kilometres east of Quetta, the capital of the province that borders Afghanistan and Iran.
> 
> &#8220;Militants attacked the post in the early hours. They first surrounded the post, then ambushed it. After killing four, they took four other soldiers with them,&#8221; said a senior government official in Balochistan.
> 
> Three other soldiers were wounded, the official added.
> 
> An intelligence official, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not allowed to speak to the media, confirmed the attack and blamed the Taliban.



Already posted:



Harry Potter said:


> Three paramilitary soldiers killed in Balochistan ambush
> 
> By Essa Tareen - Mar 23rd, 2012 (No Comment)
> 
> Quetta: At least three paramilitary soldiers were killed and five others injured in an attack on FC checkpost in Zohb area of Balochistan, sources said on Friday.
> 
> According to the sources, unknown militants, whose exact number was yet to ascertained, ambushed a Frontier Constabulary (FC) checkpost in Pusthwara area.
> 
> The sources said that there were also reports of five security personnel missing. They said the soldiers might have been abducted by the terrorists.
> 
> However, the reports could not be confirmed. Heavy contingent of forces rushed to the spot and launched a search operation in the area following the attack.
> 
> However, no arrest was made. The dead and injured were shifted to a government-run hospital. Balochistan, southwestern province of the nuclear armed nation, has been witnessing a low-level insurgency by nationalists, demanding more provincial autonomy while some of them seeking separation from Pakistan, a sole nuclear power of the Muslim world, having 60,0000 strong army.
> 
> Three paramilitary soldiers killed in Balochistan ambush | The News Tribe


----------



## Yeti

Mine is updated version of events

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Harry Potter

18 militants, 3 soldiers killed in Orakzai clashes
Last Updated On 24 March,2012 About 5 minutes ago

The attack took place at a paramilitary check post in Khadizai area, Orakzai agency.

At least three soldiers were killed after dozens of Taliban militants stormed a check post in Pakistan s northwest tribal region near the Afghan border, officials said Saturday.



The attack took place at a paramilitary check post in Khadizai area on the outskirts of Kalaya, the main town in the lawless Orakzai district, a senior military officer said.



"Three soldiers were martyred when Taliban armed with guns and rockets launched an attack overnight," he said, adding that several dozen insurgents were involved in the raid.



Another official said Pakistani security forces retaliated and killed more than 18 militants, but there was no independent confirmation of the toll.



Khadizai is located in Upper Orakzai most of which is in Taliban hands and is the scene of frequent clashes between security forces and Islamist militants while government troops are in control of its lower reaches.

Dunya News: Pakistan:-18 militants, 3 soldiers killed in Orakzai clashes...


----------



## niaz

In my opinion, real cause of continued terrorist attacks in Pakistan is that a lot of very well educated people justify one terrorist act as a reaction of another. Whereas both are equally wrong and need strong condemnation. 

Only way to stop such acts would be thru all the nation unanimously deploring killing of innocents regardless of the nationality, religion, sect or race and without any ifs or buts. As long as this does not happen, Pakistan&#8217;s problems will go on and all the so called condemnation by the politicians will be nothing but the lip service.

I copy here an article by Irfan Hussein published in todays Dawn which describes how I feel. Remember we have to become &#8216;Humans&#8217; before we can be Muslims. 

Quote

Mayhem and morality
Irfan Husain | Opinion | From the Newspaper 
24th March, 2012 

IN the wake of the recent vicious murder of three Jewish children in Toulouse, Palestinian Prime Minister Salam Fayyad, made a sober appeal.

&#8220;It is time for these criminals to stop marketing their terrorist acts in the name of Palestine, and to stop pretending to stand up for the rights of Palestinian children who only ask for a decent life.&#8221;
The killer, Mohammed Merah, cold-bloodedly gunned down three children, three soldiers and a teacher over a 10-day rampage. Claiming to have been trained by Al Qaeda along the Afghan-Pakistan border, Merah is only the latest terrorist to massacre innocent people in the name of Muslims and Islam.

These acts of violence are not always as bloody: I recently received an email from some obscure group, purporting to be fighting for the Palestinian cause, urging Muslims in the US to start forest fires.

From Benghazi came televised images of young Libyans kicking over tombstones at a graveyard where the remains of Commonwealth soldiers killed in the desert during the Second World War lay buried. This act of desecration was intended to protest against the burning of the Holy Quran by American soldiers in Afghanistan.These criminal acts, some gruesome, others bizarre, show yet again that finally, terrorism is a weapon of the weak. Unable to strike against well-protected military targets, these criminals lash out against vulnerable victims.

All too often, when outrages such as these occur, I hear somebody saying: &#8216;It&#8217;s terrible, but the Israelis [or the Americans] are doing the same things to Muslims.&#8217; Let&#8217;s be clear there is no moral equivalence here whatsoever. Apart from the fact that two wrongs do not make a right, accidental deaths caused in the heat of battle or killings by deranged soldiers cannot possibly justify the calculated, cold-blooded murder of innocent civilians.

When the Sri Lankan civil war reached its bloody climax three years ago, one justification for the brutality shown by the army was the ruthless behaviour of the Tamil Tigers. However, the Sri Lankan government is signatory to several international agreements on torture and human rights, and as a member of the UN, is accountable before its own people and the community of nations. The Tamil Tigers, by contrast, were a terrorist group with no regard for civilised values. So here, too, we cannot use the criminal acts of the LTTE to justify lawless behaviour by Sri Lankan troops.

It is an unfortunate reality of our times that all too often, states act illegally against their own and other civilians in the pursuit of their agendas. This weakens their stance against terrorism and gives spurious justification to militant groups. Thus, in Pakistan, intelligence agencies routinely kidnap, kill and torture terror suspects instead of investigating allegations and prosecuting those thought to be guilty.

Drone attacks, no matter how effective, clearly contravene international law. They also fuel rage across Pakistan, even if they are sometimes applauded by civilians in the tribal areas being oppressed by militants. How much better it would have been if Pakistan and the US could have adopted a joint approach to tackle the infestation of jihadi groups in the border region.

Israel&#8217;s long and cruel occupation of the West Bank has radicalised thousands across the Muslim world, as well as in the diaspora. But killing innocent people totally unconnected to the Middle East only makes things worse for the Palestinian cause, as well as for Muslim migrants in the West. Following the Toulouse murders, Muslim leaders have expressed their fears of a backlash.

Terrorist attacks in the West against innocent civilians cause revulsion and anger against the Muslim migrants who have chosen to make their homes there. They also lose support for the Palestinian cause as they are cited by the Israeli government to support the argument that it cannot negotiate with such brutal terrorists.

And yet the causality between state action and terrorist reaction cannot be denied. The wars in Iraq and Afghanistan have been catalysts for the global jihad. In Russia, the brutal occupation of Chechnya has caused bloody terrorist attacks against Russian targets.
In Balochistan, nationalists have killed hundreds of settlers in retaliation for repressive state policies carried out by the Frontier Corps. But these killings have won them little sympathy outside the province.

Whatever the grievances, terrorism only succeeds in justifying further state violence, as well as causing loss of support for the cause the terrorists are fighting for. As we saw in Swat, the flogging of a young girl, and the widespread killings carried out by the Taliban, caused national revulsion and an effective counter-offensive by the army. To justify their killing of western civilians, jihadis often cite the participation of the public in electing their rulers. Thus, they argue, nobody is really innocent as they have chosen their governments and are thus partly responsible for their policies. But this is sophistry used to rationalise mindless violence.

The Taliban accused the Americans of committing a &#8220;blood-soaked and inhumane crime&#8221; following the murder of 16 Afghan civilians in Kandahar. But they too are guilty of causing four-fifths of civilian deaths in Afghanistan. Similarly, the Pakistani Taliban and their various murderous allies complain about the drone attacks when they are the ones to have killed well over 30,000 men, women and children. People offering their prayers in mosques have been slaughtered, and children in school buses have been targeted. Expressing their mistrust of modern education, the Taliban have blown up hundreds of schools.

Despite these atrocities, right-wing politicians like Imran Khan and leaders of religious parties have sought to equate the Taliban&#8217;s actions with the government&#8217;s support for coalition forces in the war in Afghanistan. But again, there is absolutely no moral equivalence here: how does killing ordinary Pakistanis force the Americans to quit Afghanistan, or our government to change its policies?

For those who claim to fight in the name of Islam, such tactics are truly despicable. But clad in a robe of righteousness, they slaughter without any problem with their conscience. Sadly, they receive the tacit support of misguided people who do not recognise a power grab when they see one.

The writer is the author of Fatal Faultlines: Pakistan, Islam and the West.
irfan.husain@gmail.com
Mayhem and morality | Opinion | DAWN.COM

Unquote


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Taliban bomber kills 13 &#8216;extremists&#8217; in Khyber region*

JAMRUD: 
Infighting among extremist groups is becoming bloodier in a remote, lawless valley of the Khyber Agency which is sliding into chaos.

On Friday, a suspected suicide bomber struck at a mosque, killing over a dozen and wounding another half a dozen or more, officials said.

The Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) was quick to claim responsibility for the bombing which took place in Kolay village of Tirah Valley, which is inhibited by Akakhel tribe, a sub-clan of the Afridis.

&#8220;A suicide bomber blew himself up outside a mosque run by Lashkar-e-Islam,&#8221; political administration official Bakhtiar Khan said referring to a powerful extremist group led by commander Mangal Bagh Afridi.

Another administration official, Arshad Khan, said that at least 13 people were killed and seven wounded. &#8220;Most of the victims were loyalists of Mangal Bagh,&#8221; he added.

An aide to Mangal Bagh said that the TTP sent the bomber to attack the mosque but LeI guards identified him and opened fire at him. &#8220;At that point he blew himself up,&#8221; Muhammad Hussain told journalists while speaking by phone from Tirah Valley.

However, administration official Arshad Khan gave a different account. &#8220;The bomber, a young man, entered the mosque, planted the explosive device and dashed out. But LeI guards shot him dead and shortly afterwards a powerful explosion rocked the mosque,&#8221; Khan said.

A spokesperson for the TTP Khyber Agency chapter claimed that they had sent the bomber to target LeI loyalists. &#8220;We will continue attacking Lashkar-e-Islam,&#8221; Muhammad Afridi told journalists in a phone call from an undisclosed location. Friday&#8217;s attack came exactly three weeks after a similar suicide bombing at another Lashkar-i-Islam mosque also in Tirah Valley killed 23 people and wounded another 20 after Friday prayers.

The TTP, Lashkar-e-Islam and Ansarul Islam extremist groups are known to compete for influence in Tirah Valley &#8211; where there is no presence of security forces or intelligence agencies. The region is strategically located on the confluence of borders of three tribal agencies.

The paramilitary Frontier Corps has been conducting sporadic operations against these groups since 2009. The fourth phase of the operation &#8211; codenamed Biya Darghalum (Here I come again) &#8211; is currently under way in neighbouring Bara tehsil.

Separately, security forces defused a home-made bomb in neighbouring Landi Kotal subdivision. &#8220;We cordoned off the Charwazgai area before defusing the improvised explosive device (IED),&#8221; a security official told The Express Tribune.

The security forces have recovered several IEDs the hideouts of militants over the last one month.


----------



## emperorfurkan

lONG LIVE PAKISTAN


----------



## 53fd

Shardul.....the lion said:


> *Taliban bomber kills 13 &#8216;extremists&#8217; in Khyber region*
> 
> JAMRUD:
> Infighting among extremist groups is becoming bloodier in a remote, lawless valley of the Khyber Agency which is sliding into chaos.
> 
> On Friday, a suspected suicide bomber struck at a mosque, killing over a dozen and wounding another half a dozen or more, officials said.
> 
> The Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) was quick to claim responsibility for the bombing which took place in Kolay village of Tirah Valley, which is inhibited by Akakhel tribe, a sub-clan of the Afridis.
> 
> &#8220;A suicide bomber blew himself up outside a mosque run by Lashkar-e-Islam,&#8221; political administration official Bakhtiar Khan said referring to a powerful extremist group led by commander Mangal Bagh Afridi.
> 
> Another administration official, Arshad Khan, said that at least 13 people were killed and seven wounded. &#8220;Most of the victims were loyalists of Mangal Bagh,&#8221; he added.
> 
> An aide to Mangal Bagh said that the TTP sent the bomber to attack the mosque but LeI guards identified him and opened fire at him. &#8220;At that point he blew himself up,&#8221; Muhammad Hussain told journalists while speaking by phone from Tirah Valley.
> 
> However, administration official Arshad Khan gave a different account. &#8220;The bomber, a young man, entered the mosque, planted the explosive device and dashed out. But LeI guards shot him dead and shortly afterwards a powerful explosion rocked the mosque,&#8221; Khan said.
> 
> A spokesperson for the TTP Khyber Agency chapter claimed that they had sent the bomber to target LeI loyalists. &#8220;We will continue attacking Lashkar-e-Islam,&#8221; Muhammad Afridi told journalists in a phone call from an undisclosed location. Friday&#8217;s attack came exactly three weeks after a similar suicide bombing at another Lashkar-i-Islam mosque also in Tirah Valley killed 23 people and wounded another 20 after Friday prayers.
> 
> The TTP, Lashkar-e-Islam and Ansarul Islam extremist groups are known to compete for influence in Tirah Valley &#8211; where there is no presence of security forces or intelligence agencies. The region is strategically located on the confluence of borders of three tribal agencies.
> 
> The paramilitary Frontier Corps has been conducting sporadic operations against these groups since 2009. The fourth phase of the operation &#8211; codenamed Biya Darghalum (Here I come again) &#8211; is currently under way in neighbouring Bara tehsil.
> 
> Separately, security forces defused a home-made bomb in neighbouring Landi Kotal subdivision. &#8220;We cordoned off the Charwazgai area before defusing the improvised explosive device (IED),&#8221; a security official told The Express Tribune.
> 
> The security forces have recovered several IEDs the hideouts of militants over the last one month.



Excellent news. Let the animals kill each other without the Army firing a single bullet, just goes to show how well the ISI has done in causing these faultlines in these groups, resulting in all these turf wars.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

bilalhaider said:


> Excellent news. Let the animals kill each other without the Army firing a single bullet, just goes to show how well the ISI has done in causing these faultlines in these groups, resulting in all these turf wars.



degenerates.....


oh well, saves us bullets!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

bilalhaider said:


> Excellent news. Let the animals kill each other without the Army firing a single bullet, just goes to show how well the ISI has done in causing these faultlines in these groups, resulting in all these turf wars.



Its like mafia war, let the gangs kill each other, while the police will kill the remaining survivors.

Actually in India, maoist are not as succesful because they have several factions within them.
Just like one group kidnaps italian persons while another kidnaps an MLA. (shows no purpose or policy directions, just random kidnapping to earn some money)


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Another two shot dead in Balochistan*

QUETTA &#8211; Another two people were shot dead in different cities of Balochistan on Sunday.

Unidentified armed men opened indiscriminate fire on a truck carrying marbles in Suraab area of Kalat district, some 160 KM southeast of Quetta. As a result, truck driver Abdul Shakoor received multiple bullets wounds and succumbed to his injuries. The assailants fled the scene after committing the crime.

On getting information, police rushed to the site and removed the body to nearby state-run hospital for autopsy. 

&#8220;The truck was heading towards Karachi from Chagai loaded with marbles when armed men attacked it with sophisticated weapons,&#8221; a police official said, adding the deceased belonged to Dalbandin and his body had been dispatched to his native town.

In another firing incident, a person was killed in Machh area, some 60 KM away from Quetta. Unidentified assailants shot dead Noorullah and managed to escape from the scene.

After the incident, local administration shifted the body to hospital for medico-legal formalities.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast hits police van; no casualty *
PESHWAR - Unknown miscreants on Sunday targeted a police van by a remote controlled bomb, however no causality or other loss was reported.

According to details, unidentified militants targeted a police van parked near Arbab Talo check post in Matani area of Peshawar.

However, the police van remained safe and no human or property loss was reported due the blast.

The security forces cordoned off the area after the blast and started search operation but no arrest has been made. Meanwhile security of the area was also beefed up after the incident

*3 Bhittani tribesmen abducted from Tank area*

TANK - Unidentified armed persons kidnapped three persons belonging to Bhittani tribe including son of a former peace committee member, police sources said on Sunday.

According to Cantonment Police Station, 14 to 15 people armed with latest weapons attacked the house of Ghulam Ali, resident of Kiri Saidal, a village about seven kilomtres away from Tank. The police while quoting an FIR by Abdul Ghanni, son of Ghulam Ali, said over a dozen armed persons who were wearing masks attacked the house in the early hours of Sunday, adding that the inmates retaliated to them. The crossfire left Abdul Ghanni injured, police added. The armed persons after storming through the main entrance of house started plundering. They took away his elder brother Mukhtar on gunpoint.

According to police, Abdul Ghanni was injured in the firing and was admitted to the THQ hospital Tank. 

It is worth mentioning that Ghulam Ali has been an active member of the then pro-government Turkistan militant group, which played a considerable role in eliminating the Taliban influence. The night of attack he was not present.

These days the Turkistan as well as Qari Zainuddin militant groups, which have been wrapped up a year ago are facing tough time.

Meanwhile it is immediately after the incident, the said armed people according to local sources captured Gul Muhammad and another Abdul Wahab on gun point when they were watering their fields in Naimat Khel, village close to Saidal Kiri. However, police said they did not know about this incident. They started investigation into the first incident.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Eight killed in Balochistan target killings*

QUETTA: In a fresh wave of target killings in the provincial capital, eight persons, including a woman, were shot dead in four different incidents of violence in the provincial capital Quetta and Kohlu district on Saturday.

Police said that Qari Abdul Basit was shot dead at Balochi Street when unknown armed men attacked him near his home. The ill-fated religious leader was heading to lead the Zuhr prayers at a nearby mosque when he was attacked. The victim sustained multiple bullet injuries and was shifted to civil hospital for medical treatment. But Qari Abdul Basit succumbed to his injuries on his way to the hospital.

The attackers, however, fled from the scene leaving Qari Basit in a pool of blood. Police believed that this is target-killing incident and further investigations are in progress.

The incident created tension in the provincial capital and a large number of people thronged the Civil Hospital and later protested against the killing. They demanded the immediate arrest of the culprits involved in the incident.

In another incident of target killing, unknown armed men attacked a pick-up when it approached them at the Saryab road on Saturday evening. The attackers sprayed bullets with lethal automatic weapons and killed two persons &#8212; Gul Muhammad and Adam Khan &#8212; instantly. The ill-fated persons were traveling in the pick-up, police said. The armed men fled from the scene.

In two separate incidents of firing two persons, including a woman, were killed at Kashmirabad and Killi Deba. Police could not arrest any of the attackers and claimed that they are investigating the incidents.

APP adds: At least three people, including a tribal leader, have been killed and six others, among them five women, injured in an attack in Kohlu district on Saturday.

Levies Force sources said that unknown gunmen riding bikes opened fire at a vehicle owned by a local tribal leader Muhammad Nawaz in the Pir Master Tawakli area of Kohlu district. Resultantly, three persons, including Muhammad Nawaz, Bahadar Shah and Lal Khan, were killed on the site and six others, including Taj Bibi, Jan Bibi, Shari Bibi, Darbi Bib, Murad Bibi and a man Rab Nawaz, were wounded.

The assailants managed to escape from the scene. The injured were shifted to hospital. Law enforcement personnel rushed to the site and cordoned off the entire area to trace the suspects. A further probe was in progress.

Eight killed in Balochistan target killings - PakTribune


----------



## Yeti

Three, including FC man, killed in Balochistan

Staff Report

QUETTA: Three people, including a woman and an official of the Frontier Corps (FC), were killed in separate incidents of firing and landmine explosion in different towns of Balochistan on Monday. 

According to a police official, Nazir Hussain alias Ejaz and Ali Asghar were sitting at their shop near Pudgilli Chowk on Sabzal Road when assailants on a motorcycle opened fire on them. Resultantly, Ejaz died on the spot while Asghar received critical wounds. The assailants managed to escape from the place. The body and injured were shifted to Bolan Medical Complex where the condition of the injured was stated to be critical. &#8220;The victims were shot in head and chest. The injured is in very critical condition and was referred to Combined Military Hospital (CMH),&#8221; doctors said.

A local police official said the victims belonged to Hazara community and it could be an incident of sectarian targeted killing. &#8220;Police are investigating the incident from different angles. They were ethnic Hazara thus there is possibility of sectarian target killing,&#8221; a senior official said. However, no group has claimed responsibility for the killings.

After completing legal formalities, police handed over the body to heirs and registered a case against unidentified people. 

Meanwhile, Frontier Corps (FC) official identified as Gul Zaman was killed in a landmine explosion in Pirkoh area of Dera Bugti.

Security sources said the victim stepped on a landmine that exploded with a big bang killing him instantly. The body was taken to nearby hospital for an autopsy. 

In another incident, a man identified as Chamsa Khan allegedly strangled his wife in Bakhtyarabad area near Sibi district. The accused fled from the scene after committing the crime. &#8220;The accused was mentally ill and police have mounted a search for his arrest,&#8221; an official in Bakhtyarabad told this scribe. A case was registered against the accused.



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast near politician&#8217;s house injures three in Peshawar*

PESHAWAR: A bomb blast near the residence of Malik Nadeem of Pakistan People&#8217;s Party-Sherpao on Tuesday injured three people in Peshawar, DawnNews reported.

According to initial reports, the blast took place on Dilazak Road in Faisal Colony.

Security and rescue officials reached the site and cordoned off the area immediately after the incident.

The unknown miscreants planted explosive material near the hujra of the PPP-S local leader and later detonated it with a remote control device. The blast injured three persons and partially damaged the boundary wall of the hujra.

The injured were rushed to Lady Reading Hospital where their condition was stated to be out of danger.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Its like mafia war, let the gangs kill each other, while the police will kill the remaining survivors.
> 
> Actually in India, maoist are not as succesful because they have several factions within them.
> Just like one group kidnaps italian persons while another kidnaps an MLA. (shows no purpose or policy directions, just random kidnapping to earn some money)



Just to set the record straight, although this has nothing to do with the thread, the very peculiar goings-on in Odisha are due to factionalism among the Maoists, all right, but there is more to it than a purposeless, lacking in policy direction kind of activity, a sort of random kidnapping.

While the Maoists are present in Odisha, specifically in Keonjhar and in Malkangiri, they are largely Andhra-based leaders. This has been a cause of resentment to the Odisha cadres. It was one of them who ordered the two Italians to be kidnapped, partly for publicity, and partly for a set of demands, including the wife of the dalam leader. The Andhra faction then kidnapped a popular tribal leader and elected member, to the consternation of the Odisha faction, which foresaw a backlash due to the popularity of the kidnapped politician. They were forced to release one of the Italians to lessen the negative impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Joe Shearer said:


> Just to set the record straight, although this has nothing to do with the thread, the very peculiar goings-on in Odisha are due to factionalism among the Maoists, all right, but there is more to it than a purposeless, lacking in policy direction kind of activity, a sort of random kidnapping.
> 
> While the Maoists are present in Odisha, specifically in Keonjhar and in Malkangiri, they are largely Andhra-based leaders. This has been a cause of resentment to the Odisha cadres. It was one of them who ordered the two Italians to be kidnapped, partly for publicity, and partly for a set of demands, including the wife of the dalam leader. The Andhra faction then kidnapped a popular tribal leader and elected member, to the consternation of the Odisha faction, which foresaw a backlash due to the popularity of the kidnapped politician. They were forced to release one of the Italians to lessen the negative impact.



Thanks for the details, I didn't knew them. Because externally kidnapping looks like having no direction.

------------------------------------------------------
*Two members of Hazara community injured in Dasht *

QUETTA: Two people belonging to the Hazara community were injured while their three companions escaped unhurt when the car they were riding was attacked by a group of armed men near Dasht area in Mastung district on Wednesday.

According to an official of the Balochistan Levies, the five were travelling to Quetta from Mach town in a car when a group of armed men opened fire at them near Tera Mill area in Dasht. As a result of the attack, Jawad Ahmed and Khadem Hussain sustained bullet wounds while three others in the car escaped unhurt. The attackers managed to make good their escape after committing the crime.

Assistant Commissioner Dasht, Nasir Ahmed Jattak and Naib Tehsildar Mohammad Ramzan along with personnel of the Balochistan Levies reached the spot and cordoned off the area.

The injured were taken to Provincial Sandeman Hospital Quetta for treatment.

However, officials were unsure whether the attack was a sectarian attack or related to something else. It could be an incident of sectarian targeted killing. However, a manhunt has been mounted in the area for the culprits, an official told reporters.

The injured were later referred to Combined Military Hospital (CMH) because of security concerns.

It is pertinent to mention that as many as 26 pilgrims belonging to Hazara community were forced off a passenger bus,lined up before being shot in the dead. Similarly, a man was shot dead and another wounded in Quetta as part of a targeted attack. Both belonged to the Hazara community.

Law enforcing agencies have beefed up security on national highways and in Quetta after the attacks on Hazara community surged over the past year.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gas pipeline blown up in Peshawar*

PESHAWAR: Unknown men blew up a gas pipeline on Ring Road within the jurisdiction of the Bana Marhi police station in Peshawar on Wednesday morning.

Police said that the main supply line of natural gas which connects Hyatabad to the city was blown up by unknown terrorists.

A low intensity bomb had been attached to the line which exploded, creating a hole in the pipeline, said local SHO Bashirdad while talking to The Express Tribune.

He added that the device was of at least one kilogram intensity and the main purpose of the blast was to create panic.

The SHO said that there was no loss of life in the explosion


----------



## Yeti

Six killed, seven injured in Balochistan firing incidents

QUETTA: Five people lost their lives in two separate incidents of firing by some unknown armed men, early morning on Thursday, DawnNews reported.

The first attack took place in Kali Mubarak area near Spini road, Quetta, where four people including a women were killed and six people were injured, when some unknown armed men opened fire.

The second attack took place in Mastung, where the vehicle of an NGO came under fire by unknown armed men, killing two people and injuring another.

The Hazara Democratic Party has condemned the attacked and announced a &#8216;shutter down&#8217; strike call for Friday, 30th March.


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Quetta, Mastung firing incidents leave eight dead

Quetta, Mastung firing incidents leave eight dead | Provinces | DAWN.COM

QUETTA: Eight people lost their lives in separate incidents of firing by unidentified armed men in Balochistan province on Thursday, DawnNews reported.

The first attack took place in Kali Mubarak area near Spini road, Quetta, where five people including a woman were killed and six people were injured, when some unknown armed men opened fire.

According to police sources, a Suzuki pick up was on its way to the city, from Hazara town when it was ambushed by armed gunmen on Spini Road near Kali Mubarak. The indiscriminate firing killed two on the spot, while three of the injured lost their lives on their way to the Combined Military Hospital. The condition of three other injured was also believed to be critical.

The victims belonged to the minority Shia Hazara ethnicity.

The Hazara Democratic Party condemned the attack and announced a &#8216;shutter down&#8217; strike call for Friday, 30th March.

There were angry demonstrations after the killings of the Shias, in what police described as the latest sectarian attack in the volatile southwest province.

The second attack took place in Mastung district of Balochistan, where the vehicle of the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization came under attack.

The gunmen opened fire on the UN staff as they were riding in a car through Mastung district, killing two people, said police officer Rustam Khan.

&#8220;A driver and a staff member of FAO were killed and another staffer wounded after gunmen fired at their vehicle,&#8221; police official Shakir Ullah told AFP.

It was not immediately clear why they were targeted and so far no one has claimed responsibility, he said.

The two killed included a member of the group&#8217;s project staff and a hired driver, said a UN official, speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to talk to the media. Another staff member was wounded, he said.

The injured was shifted to Civil Hospital Mastung and was said to be in critical condition.

No group has claimed responsibility for the attack.

The atmosphere in the province turned tense and some enraged protestors resorted to tyre burning and destruction of public property in many areas. A motor-cycle was torched outside the PMC and business centres and market shut down after the attack.
*
In another incident, a policeman was shot dead by Shia protesters in the Hazara Town neighbourhood of Quetta, where police tried to break up a road block erected by a mob, local police station chief Ameer Mohammad Dasti told AFP.

&#8220;Some protesters fired in the air in anger and one of the bullets wounded a policeman, who was taken to hospital but died,&#8221; Dasti said.

Dozens of other Shia muslims also demonstrated in Quetta&#8217;s main Meezan Chowk square and outside the provincial police chief&#8217;s office, witnesses said.*


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Gas pipeline blown up in Dera Bugti *

QUETTA: A gas pipeline was blown up in Dera Bugti on Sunday, suspending the gas supply to Pirkoh Gas field from different wells.

According to sources, unknown persons attached an explosive device to the gas pipeline near Pirkoh Gas field, that went off resulting in a huge explosion. The gas supply from three wells to Pirkoh gas field was suspended due to the blast.

&#8220;A 16-inch diameter pipeline was blown up and its repair work has started,&#8221; an official from Dera Bugti confirmed.

A heavy contingent of security forces reached the spot soon after the incident and cordoned off the area.

The banned Baloch Republican Army (BRA), in past, has often claimed responsibility for targeting gas pipelines in Dera Bugti. However, there have been no such claims for this latest attack so far.

Security forces have started investigations into the incident.

According to official sources, gas pipelines have been attacked 67 times during the past three months.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast in Khyber market area kills one*

QUETTA: One man lost his life on Monday as a bomb exploded in a commercial area of Khyber agency on Monday, DawnNews reported.

The blast occurred at a taxi stand of Khyber region&#8217;s Sadda Market area, wounding 13 people while one was killed on the spot.

The injured were shifted to the district headquarters hospital.

According to hospital officials, some of the injured were in critical condition.


----------



## hamza pak

there are good and bad talibans in our region too ...mostly afghan taliban are freedo fighters....why donot you say to americans to get out from pakistan rather than taliban ..we know the americans are also funding to bad taliban ..but first let the NATO get out from the region ..every thing will be ok..


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*FC helicopter attacked, TTP claims responsibilty*

MOHMAND AGENCY: A FC helicopter was attacked on Tuesday causing an emergency landing in Ghalanai, Mohmand Agency. 

According to sources, Inspector General (IG) Frontier Corps (FC) and other officials travelling in the helicopter are safe.

No casualties are reported in the attack.

Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) claimed the responsibility of the attack.

The attack was carried by an anti-craft gun, TTP official Mukkaram Khurasani claimed.

&#8220;The video of the incident will soon be released on the internet,&#8221; TTP official added.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Police targeted: Taliban claim responsibility for Karachi suicide attack



KARACHI: Four people were killed and up to 12 were injured on Thursday when the suicide bomber rammed his motorbike in an armoured personnel carrier in the Malir Halt area.
The Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan claimed responsibility for the attack.
Brigadier Javed Iqbal of Pakistan Rangers confirmed that it was a suicide attack.
The armoured personnel carrier belonging to Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP) Malir Rao Anwars convoy was targetted in the attack.
The attack was against me. I was moving with my squad in Malir Halt district when the explosion took place. I am unhurt, but some of my men have been injured, Anwar told AFP.
He claimed to have been threatened for a month by unknown terrorists.
Police officials escaped unhurt while the people present at the site died and sustained injuries.
Anwar was also involved in last Decembers raid on a self-styled seminary, where officers said they rescued students, including children as young as seven chained up in the basement, who said they had been regularly beaten.
SSP Anwar was on his way to court over the inquiry into the murder of ex-Malir Bar Association president Salahuddin. The banned outfit Sipah-e-Sahaba was strongly suspected.
The blast occurred near Afshan Printing Press.
Ball bearings were also used in the blast, which left dents in the armoured personnel carrier. One front tyre of the APC exploded.
Approximately 5 to 6kgs explosives were used in the blast.
The injured have been shifted to Jinnah Post Graduate Medical Centre. The police are facing a challenge identifying three bodies sent to JPMC because they are believed to be of beggars.
BSD and rescue teams had reached the blast site and had cordoned off the area.
One suspect has been arrested for investigation.
Nearby shops have been closed down.
Earlier, it was reported that Edhi sources had claimed that they had heard another blast, in the Malir 15 area. However, no official sources had confirmed the news.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Six passengers killed, three injured in Jamrud blast*

JAMRUD: At least six people were killed and three injured when a remote control bomb exploded near a passenger van, in sub-division of Jamrud, Khyber Agency, said officials.
The Assistant Political Agent (APA) Muhammad Jamil told The Express Tribune that the explosion took place in Khakiabad locality. It was a remote controlled Improvised Explosive Device (IED) which was planted on the road and it exploded when the vehicle drove over it, said Jamil, while confirming that the casualties.
Eyewitnesses said that the explosion left a crater at the road where the explosion took place. The eyewitnesses, however, said that the number of injured was seven.
An official of the Hayatabad Medical Complex told The Express Tribune that five bodies and seven injured were brought to the hospital.
The officials said that the target of todays attack was not clear.
The Zakakhel tribe in Jamrud has previously been the target of the militants, many other government-backed private militias in other parts of Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) have also been a target of various terrorist groups functional in the area.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Balochistan violence: Two mutilated bodies recovered from Mastung*

MASTUNG: Two mutilated bodies were found in the Kanak area of Mastung, about 40km off Quetta, on Friday.
According to an official of the Balochistan Levies, some passers-by spotted two bodies dumped in a deserted location in Kanak &#8211; the electoral constituency of Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Muhammad Aslam Khan Raisani &#8211; and informed the Levies Station.
The bodies were initially taken to a nearby state-run hospital in Mastung and later shifted to Provincial Sandeman Hospital Quetta for autopsies. &#8220;The victims were shot in head,&#8221; doctors said.
The bullet-riddled bodies were identified as Abdul Manan and Baigh Mohammad Rais. According to local Levies official Haji Hashim, the bodies were handed over to their families in Kanak.
The victims were listed as missing a few days ago from Kanak area. The motive behind the killings could not be ascertained.
Chief Justice of Pakistan Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry had earlier directed the Balochistan Levies and province&#8217;s police chiefs to lodge FIRs for the recovery of bodies and submit the challans before the court within a determined time.
The Balochistan government has claimed before the Supreme Court that the number of mutilated bodies recovered has declined in recent months. According to them, over 300 mutilated and bullet-riddled bodies have so far been found dumped in different parts of Balochistan and a few cases in this regard were registered as well.
The Voice for Baloch Missing Persons (VFBMP), informed the court that all those whose bodies were found in the province were missing persons.

*Taliban blow up girls&#8217; school in Mohmand*

GHALLANAI: Militant group Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) has claimed responsibility for blowing up a girls&#8217; school in Safi sub-district of Mohmand Agency on Thursday night, officials said.
The two-room primary school was located in Malak Zargar Adeenkheel village.
A senior official of the agency&#8217;s political administration confirmed the incident, saying the veranda and one of the school&#8217;s rooms were completely destroyed. The other room was partially damaged.
According to a resident, the school was also housing furniture from a boys&#8217; middle school that was bombed earlier. The attack reduced that furniture to rubble as well.
Safi is the most affected sub-district of the agency where 46 institutions have been destroyed in bombings. Other infrastructure is in a shambles and few job opportunities are available in the area.
Assistant Education Officer Dast Ali told The Express Tribune that about 220 tents are required to continue to temporarily run destroyed schools in the agency. &#8220;We have provided tents to two primary schools in Khwaizai and Baizai a few weeks ago,&#8221; he said.
Last week, Political Agent Adil Sadique has said that the administration is trying to seek assistance from foreign donors for reconstruction.
A recent report of the Fata education department stated that around 89 schools have been destroyed in the agency. The figure reached 91 following last week&#8217;s bombing of a newly-constructed primary school in Khwaizai and the one destroyed last night.
The report said that Rs436.5 million is required for the reconstruction of schools destroyed in the agency, of which Rs265.5 million is needed only for schools in Safi.


----------



## AHMED85

Pakistan is still working on Anti Terrorism but the heaps of years will not dissolve at once but time taking work...


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Three gunned down in Balochistan*

QUETTA: Three persons, including a police official and a security man, were killed in separate incidents of firing in different parts of Balochistan on Saturday.
A driver of a passenger coach identified as Rahim Baksh was shot dead on the Saryab Road in the provincial capital on Saturday morning.
According to eyewitness accounts, an armed man boarded the passenger coach when it reached a bus stop in Quetta from Karachi and opened fire at the driver, killing him instantly.
&#8220;The armed man was accompanied by a woman and they escaped from the scene after committing the crime,&#8221; sources added.
The shooting sparked protest on the Saryab road where scores of transporters gathered and staged a noisy demonstration. The angry protestors, most of whom were drivers, blocked the Saryab Road and set used tires on fire.
They demanded the government to trace the culprits and bring them to the book. The police registered a case against unknown persons and started an investigation.
In Barkhan district, a security man was killed and another sustained injuries when their checkpost was attacked by a group of armed men.
Two security personnel were manning a checkpost in Barkhan when a group armed with automatic weapons opened fire on them. As a result, a security man died on the spot while another received bullet wounds.
The attackers managed to flee from the scene when the security personnel reached the site and returned fire at the attackers.
The body and the injured were shifted to a hospital where the injured security man is stated to be in a critical condition.
The Baloch militants had carried out this attack, sources in the security forces said. However, no group has so far claimed the responsibility for targeting security forces till this report was filed.
Meanwhile, Assistant Sub-Inspector Abdul Samad Jan was gunned down by unknown assailants in main Kalat bazaar of Kalat district, about 145-kilometer off Quetta. The assailants escaped on a motorbike.
The motive behind the murder could not been known. However, a case has been registered against the unknown persons.

*Balochistan violence: Gunmen kill JUP leader in Quetta*

QUETTA: 
A leader of the Jamiat Ulema-e-Pakistan (JUP) was killed in a firing incident on Saryab Road in Quetta on Friday.
The provincial leader, identified as Maulana Muhammad Qasim, was also the Khateeb of Jamia Masjid Noorani. It had earlier been reported that Qasim was the provincial chief.
He was on his way to lead Friday prayers when he was targeted by unidentified assailants on motorbikes. The body was shifted to the Sandeman Hospital for autopsy. &#8220;He was shot in the head and neck,&#8221; doctors at the hospital told reporters.
Markets in the area were shut down after the incident and protesters burnt tyres on the road.
Talking to reporters, JUP&#8217;s Balochistan chapter president Abdul Qudus Sasoli said it was not the first incident where JUP leaders had been targeted. Party leaders Iftikhar Habibi, Rafiq Sasoli and Maulana Kabir Qambrani were also killed under similar circumstances in Quetta over the past five months. &#8220;The government and law enforcement agencies have failed to protect the lives of the common people in Quetta. No one is safe here,&#8221; he claimed.
Earlier, two people were shot dead after assailants barged into a medical store and shoe shop on Mecangi Road


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Security checkpost attacked, two officials killed in Lower Kurram Agency*


PESHAWAR: Several heavily armed militants stormed a security checkpost in Lower Kurram Agency, resulting in a clash which killed two security personnel and injured two others, while four militants were also killed in retaliation, officials said.

The attack took place late Sunday night in the village of Khapyanga, in which heavy weapons were used from both sides, a security official told The Express Tribune. &#8220;There were a large number of militants that assaulted the checkpost. Two of our security men were killed in the attack while two others were injured,&#8221; he stated.

Another security official from the area said that four militants were also killed. &#8220;The body of one of the militants was recovered from the site,&#8221; he added.

The assault continued for almost an hour, during which the militants managed to take away three of their comrades&#8217; bodies. &#8220;The number of injured militants was unknown,&#8221; the official claimed.

Ravaged by war, Kurram Agency, bordering Afghanistan, has been plagued with sectarian violence for over a decade. The area is known as one of the most dangerous tribal territories because it shares a border with North Waziristan and Orakzai Agency, considered to be militant strongholds.

The security forces that have blocked the main transport route of the militants come under frequent attacks by the Taliban, who use the route to travel from one tribal area to another.

*Four injured in IED explosion*

At least four security personnel suffered injuries when a security forces vehicle hit a roadside improvised explosive device (IED) on Sunday near Miranshah in North Waziristan Agency.

An official of the political administration of Miranshah told The Express Tribune that the vehicle was supplying rations to a security outpost when it hit the IED. The subsequent blast injured Tahir Noor and Noor Nawaz along with two other Frontier Corps (FC) personnel. Security forces surrounded the area following the blast and launched a manhunt.

An indefinite curfew has been imposed in areas between Tehsil Miranshah,Tehsil Datta Khel and Razmak sub-division of the North Waziristan Agency.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militancy: TTP claims responsibility for kidnapping peace militiamen*

MIRANSHAH: Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan has claimed responsibility for the abduction of four members of an anti-Taliban militia in Tank district last month.

Speaking from an undisclosed location, TTP North Waziristan Agency Commander Asmatullah Shaheen said that the four men were kidnapped on March 25 from Umer Bus Stand. &#8220;We will kill them one by one if our demands are not met,&#8221; said Shaheen, without saying what the demands were. &#8220;We will not tell the media what the demands are but they need to be met within a week.&#8221;

The men have been identified as Gul Muhammad, Mukhtiar, Abdul Wahab and Rehman.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Bodies of six ex-LI men found in Khyber*

Bara - At least six bodies including of former key commander of banned outfit Lashkar-e-Islam named Hazrat, who recently surrendered before the security forces, were recovered in Sepah area of Khyber Agency on Wednesday. According to official sources, six militants including key commander identified as Hazrat disassociated with banned outfit Laskhar-e-Islam and had surrendered before the security forces 10 days ago. They were kidnapped while bodies of all the six persons were recovered, officials said.Meanwhile, security forces conducted search action in the Akakhel area in Bara and arrested at least 12 suspected persons for investigations


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*10 labourers abucted from Dera Bugti-Sui road site*

QUETTA: At least 10 labourers working on the Dera Bugti-Sui road were abducted by a group of armed men near Sui during the early hours of Thursday.
The District Police Officer Dera Bugti confirmed the kidnapping, adding that police and security forces have mounted a manhunt in the area for the safe recovery of the labourers.
The labourers were sitting in tents pitched beside the road under construction near Sui when a group of armed men abducted ten of them at gun point.
&#8220;A few labourers were left behind as they were sitting inside another tent,&#8221; official sources said.

*Militants execute seven renegades in Khyber*

Seven men &#8211; including a former top commander of the Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) extremist outfit &#8211; were publicly executed by the group in the Bara sub-division of Khyber Agency for betraying the group.
The men had allegedly decided to rejoin Mangal Bagh&#8217;s outlawed outfit after having surrendered to the security forces some days earlier, officials revealed.
A local resident told The Express Tribune &#8211; requesting anonymity because of the security risks in the area &#8211; that Hazrat Khan, a former militant commander along with six others of his group were brought to the village of Speen Qabar, located in the Sipah area early in the morning.
&#8220;The men were brought in pick-up vans to a ground in the village,&#8221; he said.
&#8220;The LI men asked locals to gather around while announcing that the men were renegades who had raised an anti-LI militia to assist the security forces and were captured from the Alam Gudar area.&#8221;
Another witness said that two of the men were slaughtered publicly while the rest were sprayed with bullets.
&#8220;Hazrat Khan and Rehman were brutally tortured and killed,&#8221; he said. Source said that bodies of the executed men were handed over to their relatives in the area.
The assistant political agent for Bara, Bakhtiar Mohmand, while confirming the incident, told The Express Tribune that Hazrat Khan and his men had surrendered to the security forces. He added that two days back they decided to rejoin Mangal Bagh&#8217;s LI.
&#8220;They were negotiating with LI since the last two days. It seems the negotiations failed,&#8221; said Mohmand, while adding that Hazrat Khan was one of the most prominent commanders of Mangal Bagh.
The rest of the men were identified as Khalid, Sheray, Arabay, Khan Wazeer and Najib.
Fighting in Bara has forced almost 0.18 million people to flee the area and take shelter in camps in Nowshera.
Published in The Express Tribune, April 12th, 2012.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Excise inspector killed in Peshawar*

PESHAWAR: An excise inspector was killed when a remote-controlled bomb detonated in the Ghaniur Rehman Qala area of Peshawar on Saturday. The attack took place within the jurisdiction of Daudzai Police Station.
Police said that the bomb had been planted near the front gate of Haji Khaista Mir&#8217;s house. The bomb went off when he opened the gate in the morning, killing him on the spot.
&#8220;It was a remote controlled device of 6kg intensity which was planted near the main gate of the building. When Khaista, who was an excise inspector, opened it around 5am to go to the mosque for morning prayers, the bomb went off,&#8221; said DSP Riazul Islam while talking to The Express Tribune.
Islam said that the relatives of the deceased had informed him that he had no personal enmity and it seemed to be an act of terrorism.
Daudzai, a suburb of Peshawar, lies adjacent to the Michni area of Mohmand Agency. The only border between the two areas is Kabul River, which militants cross by boats to reach the settled district.

*Two injured as second bomb explodes on Kohat road*

PESHAWAR: Two people were injured when a bomb exploded on Kohat Road on Saturday evening.
The bomb, police said, had been planted at the gate of Haji Rahim Afridi&#8217;s Hujra near the Ghaz Stop. Gul Faraz and Jehanzeb who were at house, were injured in the subsequent blast.
&#8220;One Gul Faraz is injured critically while the other one has sustained minor wounds. It seems to be a case of militancy as in the past the house of Afridi has been attacked in Matani area too,&#8221; DSP Riazul Islam of Badabher Police Station said while talking to The Express Tribune, adding that around two kilogram of explosive had been used in the bomb.
It is worth mentioning here that it was the second explosion of its kind on Kohat Road today.
No one has so far claimed responsibility for the attack.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militants attack Pakistan jail, nearly 400 escape - police*

Nearly 400 prisoners escaped from a jail in northwest Pakistan early on Sunday after it was attacked by Islamist militants armed with guns and rocket propelled grenades, a senior police official said.

Some of those who fled the jail in the town of Bannu, near unruly ethnic Pahstun tribal areas close to the Afghan border, were militants, an intelligence official said.

Pakistan's Taliban movement, which has close links to al Qaeda, said its fighters mounted the assault, which triggered clashes. Several people were wounded.

"We have freed hundreds of our comrades in Bannu in this attack. Several of our people have reached their destinations, others are on their way," said a Taliban spokesman.

The claim could not be immediately verified.

If the Taliban freed the prisoners, it could deal a psychological blow to Pakistani security forces, who say they have made gains against militants through a series of attacks on their strongholds.

Police and intelligence officials said only some of the prisoners who escaped were militants.

"Dozens of militants attacked Bannu's central jail in the early hours of the morning, and over 300 prisoners have escaped," senior police official Mir Sahib Jan told Reuters.

"There was intense gunfire, and rocket-propelled grenades were also used."

Paramilitary troops and security forces surrounded Bannu Central Jail. Of a total 944 prisoners in the jail, 384 escaped, said another police official.

Militants apparently targeted six jail blocks in the attack, he said.

The Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan, or Taliban Movement of Pakistan, is fighting to topple the U.S.-backed Islamabad government.

Major suicide bombings have eased in recent months, suggesting either security crackdowns have weakened the group, or it has changed tactics.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*S Waziristan violence: Botched suicide attack in Wana*

Five security personnel were injured when a suicide bomber in an explosives-laden vehicle was intercepted at the gate of Wana Scouts Camp, in South Waziristan Agency.
The vehicle was destroyed by the security forces on guard.
&#8220;The attacker tried to target the Zalia Gate of the scouts camp,&#8221; an official told The Express Tribune. &#8220;The vehicle, which was intercepted by the security men on guard, was fired upon immediately after it was intercepted,&#8221; he added.
The official confirmed that five security men sustained &#8220;minor injuries&#8221;, adding that the cause of the injuries were not from the splinters of the vehicle or the explosives but because their bunkers had been affected because of the intensity of the explosion.
Sources told The Express Tribune that rockets were initially fired to divert the attention of the security forces before the pick-up tried to target the military installation in the main city of South Waziristan Agency. &#8220;The intensity of the explosion was so loud that it could be heard at a distance of almost three kilometres,&#8221; a resident of the area said.
Wana, which is part of the Wazir tribe&#8217;s territory, is the subject of a &#8220;peace treaty&#8221; between the government and the tribe. The area has witnessed much violence since the bodies of two security personnel were discovered in the main market of the town last month.
A jirga of the Ahmadzai Wazir tribe has been given a deadline to hand over the culprits along with kidnapped security personnel within 15 days, which expires today (Sunday).

*After two more schools blown up in Mohmand, militant school tally up to 94*

GHALLANAI: The number of destroyed schools in Mohmand Agency reached 94 after militants destroyed two more government primary schools were in Mohmand Agency on Saturday, officials said.
Talking to The Express Tribune, an official of the Political Administration Tehsil Safi said that two government girls primary schools in Abdullah Kakar Kor and Gulandar areas of Tehsil Safi came under attack by militants who had planted explosives near the building.
&#8220;Both schools were partially destroyed,&#8221; said the official, &#8220;a woman who lived close to the school was injured,&#8221; he added. Two cows were also killed as a result of the explosion.
Security forces in the area searched the area with the help of sniffer dogs and arrested seven suspected people under the Collective Responsibility Clause of the Frontier Crime Regulation (FCR).
An Education Department official told The Express Tribune that the number of destroyed schools in the Agency had risen to 94.
Safi is considered to be the spiritual homeland of the Taliban in Mohmand. Unsurprisingly it also accounts for the highest number of destroyed schools in the agency. &#8220;With these attacks there are now 50 schools that have been destroyed in Safi alone,&#8221; the official said.
He added that that the education department was planning to rebuild all of the destroyed and damaged schools in the Agency, however due to lack of funds and resources, classes were being conducted in temporary tents.
&#8220;We have asked foreign donors to help us rebuild the schools but it will take some time&#8221; the official said.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*One child killed, two injured in Peshawar school grenade attack*

PESHAWAR: One child was killed while another two sustained injuries when unknown assailants lobbed a grenade at a school situated on the Chargano Kalay Road in the outskirts of Peshawar on Monday.
The children were present in the school&#8217;s courtyard when the grenade exploded.
The deceased is reported to be aged between 10-12 years. The body and the injured have been shifted to Lady Ready Hospital.
Eye-witnesses say that some assailants came on motorcycles and lobbed a grenade inside the school.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militants torch man&#8217;s house for playing music at a wedding*

BARA: A banned militant organisation in Khyber Agency torched a house on Tuesday to punish its residents for playing music and beating drums during a wedding ceremony, The Express Tribune has learnt.
Sources said that Hussain Khan, a resident of Akakhel area in the agency&#8217;s Bara district, was sent a notice by militants to appear before them and pay a fine for playing music in his house. Hussain defied the order, resulting in the militants torching his house in the area considered their stronghold.
According to sources, none of the family members were at home at the time of attack. The family, they said, has moved to Peshawar due to the military operation in Khyber Agency.
The militants have been involved in this barbaric practice for some time.
Bismillah Khan Afridi, a resident of the agency&#8217;s Jamrud district, told The Express Tribune that two years ago, members of the same militant organisation arrested some people in Bara for playing drums at a wedding ceremony.
&#8220;We told the militants to excuse us as we were outsiders and ignorant of the law but they arrested us and released us only after paying them a fine of Rs15,000.&#8221;
Ghulam Farooq, an official of the Bara Political Administration, said that when his office was informed of the incident in Akakhel, they sent paramilitary Khasadar troops to the area but the militants had fled.

*Strife in Bara: Militia publicly executes three &#8216;extremists&#8217;*

BARA:Three alleged activists of the Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) extremist groups were publicly executed by the Zakhakhel peace committee in the Bara subdivision of Khyber Agency on Saturday.
The local Aman Lashkar publicly shot dead three alleged LI men &#8211; Aqal Zareen, Yaqub and another man, whose name could not be ascertained, accusing them for violence in the region.
The Lashkar also arrested three other alleged LI men, one of whom was identified as Jumma Khan, from the Zakhakhel tribe.

*Bomb attack*
Separately suspected militants set off an improvised explosive device in the Mandikas area, killing the wives of two brothers &#8211; Yaras Khan and Sherullah &#8211; and injuring as many people from the same family.
Talking to The Express Tribune, a senior political administration official said that such blasts occur in every military operation.

*Three bodies found*
Meanwhile, local sources told The Express Tribune that amid the ongoing military operation, three unidentified handcuffed bodies were found on Saturday in the Yousaf Talab area populated by the Sipah tribe in Bara.
They said the law and order situation in the area has again taken a turn for the worse during the last two weeks and people mostly stay indoors.

*Residents complain about problems*
Several residents have complained about the collateral damage in the military operation and other problems.
Talking to The Express Tribune, Muhammad Saleem claimed that nearly 80% of the local population had evacuated the area while the rest were either restricted, or they lack the resources to move to other areas.
Misal Khan, a principal at a private school in the Akakhel area, said that the authorities should provide an opportunity to locals to shift their families to Peshawar and surrounding areas.
Senator Haji Khan Afridi, hailing from Bara, said that the local population is suffering badly. He demanded relaxation in curfew timings to let the locals evacuate from the area.
He also complained that the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa governor and the concerned corps commander did not consult the local elected representatives before launching the operation in the area


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militancy in North Waziristan: 8 dead in TTP-Haqqani network clashes*

PESHAWAR: 
Fierce clashes between the Haqqani network and the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan left at least eight people dead in North Waziristan Agency, local sources said on Thursday.

&#8220;The Taliban attacked Malik Karim Khan&#8217;s tribe late Wednesday night. The tribe resisted the attack, leading to crossfire,&#8221; a local resident said, requesting anonymity.

Sources told The Express Tribune that the clash started in the early hours of Thursday and intensified after the deaths of TTP commander Jehanzeb Khan and Haqqani commander Qadir Haqqani.

The clashes erupted in the Malik Shadam Khan area of the agency&#8217;s Speen Waam sub-district, which shares a border with Afghanistan. Six people, including a woman, were killed by members of the Haqqani network in the primary clash. In retaliation, two Haqqani network men were killed and several houses in the area suffered damage due to the use of heavy weaponry.

According to an official of the Mirali political administration, who spoke on condition of anonymity, a local tribal elder Gulbuddin was killed in the clash. Gulbuddin was among those tribesmen who were trying to broker a ceasefire between the two parties.

The group continued fighting at the time of filing this report. Sources said the TTP was led by Sattar, who was nominated commander after his cousin Jehanzeb&#8217;s death. The Haqqani network, they said, is being commandeered by a man named Sangeen.

They said that residents have begun fleeing the area, where both groups have taken positions against each other. Tribal elders and religious clerics are making efforts to broker a ceasefire between the warring groups.

There was no estimate of how many fighters were involved, but sources said the number runs in the hundreds for both groups.

The clashes have a history. Two years ago, a son of Malik Karim Khan had gone missing and the tribe suspected that he was kidnapped by local Taliban militants. The tribe then abducted two people, believed to be associated with the Taliban. Karim Khan&#8217;s son was released but killed within days of being freed, leading to renewed suspicion.

Hafiz Gul Bahadur, a senior Taliban commander, had asked the people of North Waziristan to rise up against all forces that were using the agency&#8217;s soil for their own motives. He had asked the people of the &#8220;South&#8221;, a clear reference to the TTP which mostly consists of the Mehsud tribesmen, to respect their land and property. The statement was made through a pamphlet distributed in Mir Ali, two days after the Bannu jailbreak, for which the TTP claimed responsibility.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militants blow up girls' school in Khyber Agency*

JAMRUD: Militants planted explosives in the boundary wall of a government girls&#8217; middle school, destroying the building in the Ghundai area of Jamrud, Khyber Agency on Saturday.
&#8220;The explosive material was planted in the boundary wall of the school, which destroyed the building,&#8221; said officials of sub-district Jamrud.
The owner of the school, Malik Haji Zewar Khan, told The Express Tribune that he heard a sound but took it as thunder due to heavy rain the previous night. But after few minutes, his son Khalid, who was a watchman of the school, informed him of what had happened.
Soon after the explosion, locals started rescue work by gathering the debris of the damaged building.
Assistant Political Agent (APA) Jamrud, Mohammad Jamil, employed sniffer dogs and successfully arrested a suspect, Sher Haider, who lived near the school, and arrested three other armed suspects.
APA Jamrud also issued orders for the arrest of the school watchmen.
While talking to media from an undisclosed location, Abdullah Azzam Brigade spokesperson Abu Zarar claimed responsibility for the attack.

*JWP leader: Shazain Bugti&#8217;s lawyer kidnapped*

QUETTA: 
A legal adviser of Jamhoori Watan Party (JWP)&#8217;s provincial president Nawabzada Shazain Bugti was kidnapped in Quetta on Friday.
According to police, the lawyer, identified as Mukesh Kholi, was intercepted in Satellite Town by unknown people who took him away at gunpoint. Balochistan Bar Association (BBA) and United Lawyer Panel (ULP) boycotted court proceedings soon after the incident.
They condemned the kidnapping of their colleague and announced that they will intensify their protest and extend it to the whole country if the lawyer was not rescued immediately.
Balochistan Chief Minister Nawab Aslam Raisani has taken notice of the kidnapping and ordered law enforcement agencies to ensure his safe and immediate recovery.
Addressing a news conference, Nawabzada Talal Akbar Bugti, President of the JWP, has demanded immediate resignation of the provincial government. He asked the government to recover the lawyer within 48 hours or face agitation from his party as well as others.

Five dead in Battagram shooting &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Tribesmen told to expel militants from South Waziristan*

DI KHAN: 
Pamphlets warning tribesmen against harbouring militants were distributed in the South Waziristan tribal region on Saturday &#8211; a day when the authorities gave local tribesmen until April 25 to expel Taliban insurgents from their villages.
The pamphlets, titled &#8216;A Public Message&#8217;, were distributed by the authorities in the Wana subdivision, residents said.
&#8220;All those who are helping local or foreign militants with money or men should expel them before April 25 because these terrorists are the enemy of Islam and Pakistan,&#8221; reads the pamphlet, a copy of which is available with The Express Tribune.
&#8220;If terrorists are found anywhere in the region after the lapse of the deadline, the government will launch an operation there,&#8221; it warns.
The political administration had earlier closed down all routes to the agency, causing problems for tribesmen. The decision was taken following a surge in violence that prompted a small-scale military operation.
The routes were closed following the April 4 botched suicide attack in the area. Local tribal elders decided to hold talks with the political administration to re-open the routes.
A grand jirga of Ahmadzai Wazir tribes met with the political authorities on Saturday.
A tribal elder, who was part of the Jirga, told The Express Tribune on condition of anonymity that the tribesmen were serious in maintaining peace in Wana &#8220;we will convene an internal jirga to discuss the issue in detail as to what steps need to be taken before the deadline expires&#8221;.

*IED blast in Tank*
Meanwhile, at least one security official was injured when an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) exploded on Tank-Jandola Road near Khirgi village of Frontier Region of Tank, a security official told The Express Tribune.
The security personnel inadvertently stepped on an IED planted by militants along a roadside. As result, the man was wounded.
A few hours later another explosion occurred near the FC Fort located in Manzai, around 7 kilometres from Jandola area of the Bittani tribe. A security forces vehicle was slightly damaged.
Another two IEDs were recovered from the Khirgi area, which were subsequently defused by the security forces

*Militants blow up clinic and two schools in KP*

PESHAWAR: Unknown militants in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa blew up two schools and a clinic in separate attacks on Sunday morning, DawnNews reported.

According to police sources militants blew up a Government Primary school in Peshawar&#8217;s Matra area.

One room of the school was damaged by the explosion. Bomb disposal squad reached the area and diffused another IED planted in the vicinity.

Another school was blown up by militants in Dera Ismail Khan.

No loss of life was reported in either incident as schools are closed on Sunday.

A private clinic was blown up by militants in Budh Bher area of Peshawar


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Balochistan violence: Landmine blasts, shooting claim six lives*

QUETTA: 
Six people, including a father, his son and two members of a pro-government Amn force, were killed in separate incidents of landmine explosions and firing in Jaffarabad and Dera Bugti on Sunday.
Official sources said a pick-up vehicle ferrying Amn force personnel burst into flames when it hit a landmine near the Loti gas field. Two men identified as Mohammad and Wayzi, were killed instantly while two others Sabo Khan and his 14-year-old grandson were injured.
Law enforcement personnel rushed to the site and transported the bodies and the wounded to Sui hospital.
Later Levies personnel registered a case against unidentified miscreants and launched an investigation into the matter.

*Two dead in landmine blast*
A landmine explosion killed two men in Jaffarabad district. According to sources, the two men were en route to Kandhkot when they hit a landmine planted along the road by unidentified persons.
Both victims sustained multiple splinter wounds and died on the spot.
Law enforcement agencies rushed to the spot and cordoned off the area. The deceased were taken to a nearby hospital for autopsy and their identities could not be confirmed immediately.
A case has been registered against the unidentified persons and investigations are under way.
Father, son shot dead
In a separate incident, a man and his son were gunned down in Goth Kareemabad area of Dera Allahyar. According to sources, armed men barged into the house and opened fire at Abu Talib and his six-year-old son Bashir Ahmed. Both sustained multiple bullet wounds and succumbed to their injuries. Police officials rushed to the spot soon after the incident, but the assailants managed to escape the crime scene.
The deceased were taken to the District Headquarters Hospital Dera Allahyar for an autopsy. According to a local police officer, it was a case of land dispute and the relatives of the victims have nominated seven people in their FIR. A manhunt has commences in the area to arrest the culprits

*Mattani attack: Four cousins killed in &#8216;militant ambush&#8217;*

PESHAWAR: Four people were killed in what police suspect was a &#8220;militant ambush&#8221; in Adezai village near the Mattani police station, located on the outskirts of Peshawar.
An official from the Mattani police said that two brothers, Jamshed and Naeem, along with two of their cousins, Saleem and Abid, had gone to Peshawar airport to see off a cousin, after which they did not return to their homes. They were reported missing along with the taxi they rented.
&#8220;They were supposed to come back in the evening but when they didn&#8217;t, a search was launched by their families,&#8221; the official added. At around 1am their bodies were discovered along with their bullet-ridden car. &#8220;They were lying in their vehicle, all dead. They had been killed at least three hours earlier,&#8221; the police official said, adding that the vehicle had probably run into an ambush set by local militants.
When the men were located by locals and relatives, members of the local peace militia and police were informed. The site was then cordoned off and the victims&#8217; bodies were shifted to Matani police station. Matani police told The Express Tribune that an FIR had been registered against unknown assailants as the victims had no known enemies.
The murder caused yet another wave of panic across the village, which has been the main battleground between local militants and the local peace militia.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Two tribesmen killed*

Two members of the &#8216;Bugti Amn Force&#8217; were killed when a landmine blew up a vehicle in Loti area on Sunday.

According to sources, Sher Mohammad and Movezi were killed when their pick-up set off the landmine at Zamardan in the Loti gas field.

Another man and his 14-year-old grandson, who were in the vehicle, were injured.

Security personnel took the bodies and the injured to Sui Hospital.


----------



## Safriz

Explosion reported at Lahore railway station....


----------



## blackops

Damn you serious man


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Yes. Lahore train station. 

Platform no. 2

At least 3 confirmed dead, 30 injured.


----------



## AbhijitSingh

^ RIP to the dead.. Hope there are minimal casualties..


----------



## AbhijitSingh

It was only yesterday SMC was boasting about how terrorists in Pakistan are not able to launch attacks in big cities and how Kabul has been targeted by AT.. Looks like he spoke too soon..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AbhijitSingh said:


> It was only yesterday SMC was boasting about how terrorists in Pakistan are not able to launch attacks in big cities and how Kabul has been targeted by AT.. Looks like he spoke too soon..



what a useless and poor taste post on your part.....terrorists are still able to attack at will even in your financial capital and federal capital. 

maybe we just need to accept the fact that our police are simply not up to task and are in dire need of being more alert and better equipped to respond to grave threats


----------



## Jango

This does not look like attack by Taliban. Because it was not a suicide attack and was not of the magnitude Taliban are known for. Looks like some small group did this. Good tging that casualties are low.


----------



## Areesh

AbhijitSingh said:


> It was only yesterday SMC was boasting about how terrorists in Pakistan are not able to launch attacks in big cities and how Kabul has been targeted by AT.. Looks like he spoke too soon..



Good post. Typically an Indian one. Taking cheap shots on someone's death is that should only come from an Indian and you did the same.

Now coming to what SMC said. What he said is true. He just said that major terrorist attacks in major cities have decreased considerably. Their was time when their used to be terrorist attacks in all the major cities including the federal capital and were cheered by Indians on this forum and on the internet. Now that has changed. Lahore was save from any major terrorist incident for part one year or more. And even in this attack the casualties are low and the terrorist choose the easy target unlike before when they had audacity to attack ISI headquarters. On the other hand after years of war AT still have the ability to launch attacks in a place which is supposed to be the most safe area of Afghanistan. Even the world's most advanced military have failed to avoid such attacks. This is what SMC said.


----------



## Safriz

nuclearpak said:


> This does not look like attack by Taliban. Because it was not a suicide attack and was not of the magnitude Taliban are known for. Looks like some small group did this. Good tging that casualties are low.


 
exactly my point..the attack attern is not that of the usual one...
much more damage could have been done if the attackers wanted to..or may be the innocent civilians got lucky this time.

it looks like a more politically motivated attack...organised by the "shaheed party" to tarnish shareef brothes repo as they have done good in keeping lahore secure against terrorist attacks...


----------



## AbhijitSingh

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> what a useless and poor taste post on your part.....terrorists are still able to attack at will even in your financial capital and federal capital.
> 
> maybe we just need to accept the fact that our police are simply not up to task and are in dire need of being more alert and better equipped to respond to grave threats



Thats exactly the point that was being made on that thread that preventing terrorist attacks is a very tall order. Though Mr SMC was of the view that Pakistan has secured its major cities and Afghanistan has not been able to.. Anyway, thats a discussion for a different thread..



Areesh said:


> Good post. Typically an Indian one. Taking cheap shots on someone's death is that should only come from an Indian and you did the same.
> 
> Now coming to what SMC said. What he said is true. He just said that major terrorist attacks in major cities have decreased considerably. Their was time when their used to be terrorist attacks in all the major cities including the federal capital and were cheered by Indians on this forum and on the internet. Now that has changed. Lahore was save from any major terrorist incident for part one year or more. And even in this attack the casualties are low and the terrorist choose the easy target unlike before when they had audacity to attack ISI headquarters. On the other hand after years of war AT still have the ability to launch attacks in a place which is supposed to be the most safe area of Afghanistan. Even the world's most advanced military have failed to avoid such attacks. This is what SMC said.



Nonsensical insults aside (which are expected from the likes of you), please read my response to Abu Z above..


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Gas pipeline, high voltage transmission pylon blown up in Balochistan*

QUETTA: A gas pipeline and a high voltage transmission pylon were blown up in separate incidents in restive areas of Dera Bugti and Barkhan on Tuesday.
According to officials, an explosive device was planted along the eight inch diameter gas pipeline in Dera Bugti. The detonation caused a big blast, disrupting the gas supply from Well No. 29 to the gas purification plant.
Law enforcement agencies rushed to the spot, shortly, after the explosion and cordoned off the area. A team started repair work soon after the incident.
The police have registered a case against unidentified men and started an investigation.
Talking to The Express Tribune an official said, &#8220;the gas pipeline was blown up in the early hours of Tuesday.&#8221;
Meanwhile, a 132 kV transmission pylon was blown up near Barkhan and Kholu suspending power supply to most of the villages of these districts.
According to sources, unknown persons planted explosive materials beneath the power pylon, which upon detonation damaged the power pylon, in turn suspending the power supply to major parts of Barkhan and Kholu districts.
A security personnel rushed to the spot soon after the incident.
A case has been registered against unknown persons and an investigation is underway. Nobody has claimed responsibility for the attack, till the filing of this report.


----------



## Zarvan

ATTOCK: The bomb disposal experts, late Tuesday night, defused a bomb found in a bag on Peshawar-bound Awam Express at the Attock railway station, Geo News reported.

Police sources say the bomb disposal squad arrived at the scene after two hours to neutralize the twenty-kilogram improvised explosive device planted on the passenger train.

Railway authorities told Geo News, the train was green-signalled after a full clearance.

Earlier, two people were killed and at least 27 others injured in a powerful blast that ripped through the busy Lahore Railway Station on Tuesday.

According to rescue sources the number of injured was at least 40.

The injured were rushed to Mayo and Ganga Ram Hospitals.

Five of the injured are said to be in a critical condition.

The blast occurred outside the business train's counter at platform No-2 where a large numbers people were queued up in to buy train tickets.


----------



## SMC

AbhijitSingh said:


> It was only yesterday SMC was boasting about how terrorists in Pakistan are not able to launch attacks in big cities and how Kabul has been targeted by AT.. Looks like he spoke too soon..



I'll still stick to that statement. The last terrorist attack in Lahore before this was in January of last year. You have to look at the frequency of attacks, not that one happened just now, and therefore the terrorist can launch attacks freely in major cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbhijitSingh

SMC said:


> I'll still stick to that statement. The last terrorist attack in Lahore before this was in January of last year. You have to look at the frequency of attacks, not that one happened just now, and therefore the terrorist can launch attacks freely in major cities.



I did ask you then as well.. How many major attacks in Kabul in last 3 years..?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

must find out the source of where they are getting their faulty detonators, and ''congratulate'' them 


on a serious note, death to all terrorists......death to their supporters and backers


----------



## Jango

The detonator went off but the vest did not go off, and the attacker died because of the detonator?

Thats new.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

detonators use heat, flame, spark or meckanical shock to explode a small amount of primary explosive to set off the main (much less sensitive) charge

could be faulty detonator, wiring, anything really....


i'm not shedding tears over one more dead terrorist...that's all i can say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> detonators use heat, flame, spark or meckanical shock to explode a small amount of primary explosive to set off the main (much less sensitive) charge
> 
> could be faulty detonator, wiring, anything really....
> 
> 
> i'm not shedding tears over one more dead terrorist...that's all i can say



Ah...nobody cares about these guys.

But a detonator killing a guy seems strange. The police yesterday said that they shot him and he died as a result. 

And if the detonator was set off, then the need to defuse the bomb seems a bit weird.

Oh well, all's well if it ends well!!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ya but you know how the media is....they lend to the confusion and dont just wait to get the facts

in theory, the detonator could go off improperly or prematurely and by miracle or due to faults, the explosive remained intact....and could still pose danger to public


----------



## BATMAN

> The body was shifted to Bolan Medical College (BMC) Teaching Hospital for autopsy. The identity of the alleged bomber could not be ascertained as yet.



Rehman Malik controls the identity record and immigration.


----------



## Jango

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ya but you know how the media is....they lend to the confusion and dont just wait to get the facts
> 
> in theory, the detonator could go off improperly or prematurely and by miracle or due to faults, the explosive remained intact....and could still pose danger to public



Or the bomb maker might have been a noob!!!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Security official among two killed, five people injured in militant attack*

QUETTA: At least two people, including a security official, were killed and three security men among five others wounded when unidentified armed men targeted a passenger wagon near Rakhni area of Barkhan district, on Friday. 
According to Levies Force sources, a passenger van was heading towards Barkhan from Loralai when a group of armed men, who had taken up positions on nearby mountain tops opened fire as the van neared.
&#8220;The incident took place near Rakhni. Two occupants, including a security official, were killed on the spot while five others received serious wounds in the attack,&#8221; a Levies official confirmed.
Sources said, some security forces were heading to their hometowns in Punjab to spend their vacations when they were attacked by a militant group. The assailants fled from the scene after targeting the van.
Those injured, and bodies of the dead were taken to a nearby state-run hospital where the deceased were identified as security official Hasnain Majeed, and a civilian Sayed Mohammad. &#8220;Three security men among five were injured in the attack,&#8221; a local official said.
Levies personnel and other law enforcement agencies reached the site after the incident and started a search operation in the area to trace the attackers. No group has so far claimed responsibility for the attack till the filing of this report.

*Assailants target police van carrying suspect in Mardan*

MARDAN: At least five policemen were wounded when a police van was targeted by a remote-controlled bomb in the Rustam area of Mardan on Friday, officials said.
Police officials said that the bomb was detonated when a van of Rustam Police Station was passing through a bridge near Nawa Kalay area of Mardan District.
Mardan Deputy Inspector-General Abdullah Khan told reporters that 10kg of explosives were used in the attack. He said that explosive material was planted beneath the bridge to target police vans that usually patrol the area.
According to injured SHO Khan Khel, the attack occurred while they were shifting a suspected criminal to a lock-up in Rustam Police Station. He said he had apprehended the man with an AK-47 rifle.
Those injured were identified as SHO Khan Khel, driver Hashmat Ali, constables Subhan, Kachkool, and Iqbal.
Residents took them to District Headquarter Hospital Mardan, where doctors said one of the injured policemen was in critical condition.
A search for the culprits was launched immediately.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Jamrud blast kills two, injures 14*

JAMRUD: Two people were killed and fourteen others were injured when an explosive-laden vehicle exploded in a bus stand of the Zakhakhel Tribe, in Jamrud sub-division of Khyber Agency on Sunday, said officials.
The bus stand was relocated to Bypass Road in Jamrud after a car-bomb attack on January 10, 2012 left more than 30 people dead.
An explosive-laden vehicle parked near a cluster of workshops went off, injuring several people, however, two of them succumbed to their injuries.
Abid, a mechanic at one of the workshops told The Express Tribune that an Alto a man parked an Alto near one of the workshops and started walking away quickly after parking it.
&#8220;An explosion took place and the whole area was engulfed by fire&#8221; is how Abid explains the incident. &#8220;There were people lying unconscious everywhere,&#8221; he said.
Officials investigating the incident believe that it was a remote-controlled improvised explosive device (IED) that caused the damage in which three shops and a number of smaller kiosks were also destroyed.
The Zakakhel Tribe has been consistently targeted by a number of militants groups in Khyber &#8211; particularly the Lashkar-e-Islam &#8211; because of its tribal militia the Zakhakhel Qaumi Lashkar.
Assistant Political Agent Jamil Khan told the media that they had received information about an explosive-laden vehicle. &#8220;We had closed down all the routes for the vehicle to be intercepted, although we manage to restrict the vehicle to Jamrud and saved Peshawar but it had still caused damage,&#8221; he said.
The injured were shifted to Hayatabad Medical Complex (HMC) in Peshawar.
Officials said that there were around 15 people that were brought to the hospital out of which one expired at the hospital while another was received dead.
Doctors say that the condition of three injured was critical.

*Missing no more: Body of Red Cross official found*

QUETTA: The bullet-riddled body of a British employee of the International Committee of the Red Cross (ICRC), who was kidnapped nearly four months earlier, was found dumped near Airport Road in Quetta on Sunday morning.
Dr Khalil Ahmed Dale, a Yemen-born British national, was kidnapped on January 5, by a group of armed men near his office in the Chaman Housing Scheme &#8212; a high-security zone where offices of all international organisations are located.
According to Superintendent Police Malik Arshid, the body was found in a gunny bag dumped near the Killi Umar area on Airport Road.
&#8220;A local official of ICRC identified him as Dr Khalil Ahmed Dale,&#8221; Arshid told reporters.
The body was shifted to Sandeman Provincial Hospital for autopsy. &#8221;The body bore multiple bullet wounds and marks of tortures,&#8221; doctors said.
However, the body is yet to be identified by senior ICRC officials. &#8220;A team from ICRC was sent to the hospital to identify the body,&#8221; a senior official said. &#8220;For the time being we cannot confirm anything because we are gathering more information and senior officials are on their way to the hospital.&#8221;
Police found a note from the body in which the kidnappers wrote that they killed the ICRC official because the organisation did not fulfill their demands despite repeated warnings.
Deputy Inspector General (Investigations) Quetta had earlier claimed that the kidnappers had shifted Dr Dale to Waziristan.
The ICRC has also curtailed its activities in Pakistan, with the closure of three of its centres. In Balochistan the ICRC mainly focuses on health programmes, and supports several health centres, including a hospital and an orthopedic ward.
&#8220;The ICRC continued to support health centres and hospitals after the kidnapping of Dr Dale,&#8221; an official of the organisation said requesting anonymity.
The ICRC did not confirm if they had been approached for ransom money by the kidnappers. Relations with the British government are to become more tense following the tragic incident, observers said.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Unrest in Balochistan: Four killed as saboteurs target infrastructure*

QUETTA: Four people, including a man and his son, were shot dead in two separate incidents of firing in the industrial towns of Hub and Kalat on Sunday &#8211; a day when two bodies were also found elsewhere in the restive Balochistan province.

Gunmen killed two people in the Dasht-e-Goran area of Kalat, police said and identified the dead as Allah Baksh and Abdul Wahid.

The bodies were shifted to a hospital for autopsy. Police said that investigation was under way and cited personal enmity as a possible reason for the double murders.

In another incident, a man and his son were gunned down in Hub Town.

Police said Ghulam Muhammad and his son Muhammad Zahid were shot dead by two armed men, who were riding on a motorbike. The motive behind the killings is yet to be ascertained.

Meanwhile, the Balochistan Levies Force found bullet-riddled bodies dumped in separate areas near Quetta. The victims appeared to be young men &#8211; however, their identities have not been ascertained yet.

Separately, a railway track and a gas pipeline were blown up in separate incidents of sabotage in Naushki and Dera Bugti areas.

A gas pipeline measuring 16 inches in diameter was blown up by suspected saboteurs in the Pir Koh area of Dera Bugti. The explosion resulted in the suspension of gas supply to a water purification plant.

Law enforcers cordoned off the area to allow engineers to repair the damaged pipeline.

The banned Baloch Republican Army (BRA) claimed responsibility for the attack. Its spokesman, who identified himself as Sarbaz Baloch, said his organisation had targeted the pipeline.

In the other incident, a three-foot portion of a railway track was destroyed when a bomb went off about 20km from Nushki Town, the Balochistan Levies said.

The blast resulted in the suspension of rail service from Quetta to Zahedan, but no casualties were reported.

A heavy contingent of the Levies Force reached the spot soon after the blast and cordoned off the area.

Officials say the explosives were planted near a railway bridge, but only the track was destroyed while the bridge remained intact. No one as yet has claimed responsibility for the attack.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Peshawar blast: One policeman killed, another injured in roadside blast*

PESHAWAR: A community police personnel was killed and a policeman sustained serious injuries after a bomb exploded on Charsadda Road near Garhi Sobat Khan in Peshawar on Monday evening.

Police officials talking to The Expess Tribune said that a police party, mix of regular police and community police personnel, were on a routine patrol within the remits of Khazana Police Station when they came under a bomb attack which injured two police men.

One of the injured was identified as Javed. They were rushed to the hospital where Javed succumbed to his injuries.

DSP Riazul Islam told The Express Tribune that it was a powerful bomb attack which targeted a police patrol. &#8220;Gulzar and Javed are among the injured men. Javed is a community police personnel, who was hired on a two year contract,&#8221; he explained.

Islam said that the entire area has been cordoned off and a search operation is underway in the area.

&#8220;Javed expired in the hospital while the other injured is out of danger now,&#8221; said the DSP.

Earlier on April 16, a six year old student was killed, while another one was injured when unidentified miscreants threw a hand grenade into a school in the Chargo Kalay area of Peshawar.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, including Peshawar has been regularly targeted by militants, attacking schools and tribal leaders for supporting the government in quashing militancy in the province.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nuclearpak said:


> Or the bomb maker might have been a noob!!!



like i said, i aint sheddin no tears over another dead lizard eater

let them all be noobs....saves us bullets


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast on Saryab Road: FC convoy targeted in Quetta*

QUETTA: A convoy of the Frontier Corps was targeted in a blast on Saryab Road in Quetta on Tuesday.
At least two people were killed and 16 injured as a result of the blast. The dead included a student in his early teens.
Five security personnel and a police constable were among the injured.
It has also been reported that families of the FC personnel were traveling with the convoy at the time of the blast.
Express News correspondent Irfan Rana reported that the blast took place near WAPDA Grid Station when the FC convoy was passing by. Initial reports had suggest that this could have been a remote controlled bomb.
Police officials have claimed that the bomb was planted inside a car.
Nearby transportation also caught fire after the blast.
Police and security personnel cordoned off the area and emergency teams were dispatch to the site.
An emergency was declared at Civil hospital after the blast.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Two bodies of missing persons found in Balochistan*

QUETTA: For two families, the mystery of their missing beloved ended on Tuesday when the bodies of their relatives were found dumped in a deserted place in the Lasbela district of Balochistan.

According to the Balochistan Levies, some passers-by spotted the bodies and informed the Levies Thana.

The local administration and Balochistan Levies officials rushed to the spot and shifted the bodies to District Headquarters Hospital Uthal.

Local official Abdul Ghafoor Mundra said they found the National Identity Cards (NIC) along with the bodies and identified the deceased as Mohammad Murad Marri &#8211; resident of Kohlu and Dil Murad Marri &#8211; resident of Sibi.

The hospital sources revealed that the bodies have marks of torture on them and electric shocks might have caused their death.

According to Voice for Baloch Missing Person (VBMP), an organisation striving for the recovery of Baloch missing persons, the victims were kidnapped a few months ago from the Vindar area of Lasbela district.

The relatives had earlier lodged complaint with the Chief Justice of Supreme Court Iftikhar Mohammad Chaudhry regarding their missing relatives and recorded their statements on April 30, during the hearing of Supreme Court in Quetta.

*We will continue to carry out attacks such as Bannu: TTP*

MIRANSHAH: &#8220;We will continue to carry out attacks such as the one in Bannu,&#8221; said Asim Mehsud, a spokesperson for the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) while also denying reports that escaped prisoners were handed over under any truce with the government.

Speaking from an undisclosed location on Tuesday, Asim denied reports published in a Peshawar based Urdu daily which stated that the Taliban had decided to hand over the escaped prisoners to the government as their sole aim was to release Adnan Rashid.

Rashid, a former junior technician of the Pakistan Air force, was one of the 384 prisoners who escaped the Bannu Central jail in an attack by the TTP on April 15. Rashid was allegedly involved in the murder plot of former President Pervez Musharraf.

&#8220;There were no talks between the government and the TTP for the release of the prisoners, neither any plans to hand them back to the government&#8221; Asim said.

Commenting on the condition of the escaped prisoners, the TTP spokesperson said that all prisoners had reached safe locations.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Bombs target ATMs, bank branches across Sindh*

KARACHI: At least four people were injured as a series of bombs went off outside various bank branches and Automated Teller Machines (ATM) in different cities of Sindh early Wednesday morning, Express News reported.
The bombs had targeted bank branches and ATMs in Hyderabad, Nawabshah, Sukkur, Dadu, Larkana, Kotri, and Badin.
Unknown assailants targeted seven branches of National Bank of Pakistan (NBP) in Sukkur, Ranipur, Dadu, Dokri, Nawabshah and two branches in Larkana.
The two branches in Larkana located on Bakrani Road and VIP Road &#8212; were attacked by low-intensity bombs.
Senior Superintendent of Police Hyderabad Haseeb Afzal Baig said that at least 500gms of explosives were used in the bombs.
A watchman named Sammo sustained injuries when assailants hurled cracker bombs outside a local bank in Dokri.
Express News reported saying that at least 11 blasts occurred in Hyderabad.
The first blast was heard between 5:30-5:45am.
The explosives used in the cracker blasts throughout Sukkur, Larkana, Dokri weighed 6gms each.
No casualties were reported in the incidents, however, bank branches received damages.
An organisation named Sindhu Desh Liberation Army (SDLA) claimed responsibility for the attacks.
Deputy Superintendent of Police Hyderabad City Aijaz Bhatti confirmed that the police found pamphlets belonging to the organisation near the banks targeted in Hyderabad.
Mirpur Mathelo railway track destroyed
Approximately 2.5 feet of a railway track in Ghotki district near Mirpur Mathelo was destroyed when attackers bombed it.
Jaffer Express was en route to Karachi on the same track. Villagers gathered on the track and signaled the train to stop and averted a possible accident.
Inspector Tahir of the Bomb Disposal Squad revealed that the explosives used in the device weighed about 8kgs and that it was a locally made remote-controlled device.
Cracker bomb explodes near KESC complaint office
Meanwhile, Unknown assailants hurled a cracker bomb near the complaint office of Karachi Electric Supply Company in Block 15 of the Gulistan-e-Jauhar area of Karachi.
The traffic on the road was thin which prevented any casualties


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*FC convoy targeted: Two killed in Quetta explosion*

QUETTA: 
A powerful car bomb killed two people and wounded 16 others, including five security men, on Saryab Road, which lies on the outskirts of Quetta.
Two passers-by, including a school student in his early teens, were killed, while five security personnel and a police constable were among the injured.
&#8220;A remote-controlled blast targeted a Frontier Corps (FC) convoy,&#8221; Capital City Police officer Ehsan Mehboob told The Express Tribune, while confirming the death toll. &#8220;The civilians suffered the casualties in the explosion while the vehicles of security forces were partially damaged,&#8221; Mehboob added.
Eyewitness accounts claimed that some FC personnel had also been killed in the explosion. However, the FC spokesperson did not confirm the casualties.
TTP&#8217;s Quetta branch spokesperson Sar Kalam Mujahid, while talking to The Express Tribune on phone, accepted responsibility for the attack, saying it was a revenge for the killings of the friends of the Taliban. He warned the people to stay away from government and military offices, adding that they were the prime targets of the militants.
The explosive device was planted under a white car and was detonated just as the FC convoy passed by. Two FC vehicles were partially damaged.
According to the Bomb Disposal Squad, 30 to 35 kilogrammes of explosive material was used in the bomb.
According to eyewitnesses, human flesh and limbs were found within a 500-metre radius of the attack scene.
A heavy contingent of security forces and police reached the spot and cordoned off the area, while firefighters were called in to extinguish the blaze that engulfed other vehicles.
&#8220;I was on my way to Spini Road from Saryab when I heard a loud siren and security forces shouting to clear the road for their convoy. A powerful explosion occurred as the FC convoy crossed my rickshaw,&#8221; Mohammad Khair, a rickshaw driver who was injured in the blast, told The Express Tribune.
&#8220;We received two bodies and 11 injured victims. Four of them are in critical condition,&#8221; Medico-Legal Officer Dr Safdar said. He added that the injured received multiple splinter wounds, while one was burnt.
The deceased and injured were shifted to the Sandeman Hospital, while the injured security personnel were shifted to the Combined Military Hospital (CMH).
The deceased were identified as 14-year-old Tanveer and Mohammad Khalid, a clerk at the University of Balochistan.
Those injured have been identified as Aminullah, Zar Wali, Mohammad Ali, Gul Mir, Mohmmad Rafay, Mohammad Kareem, police constable Mohammad Ikram, Mumtaz, Ibrar Hussain, Raza Mohammad and Mohammad Khair.
The five injured FC personnel were identified as Karam Elahi, Nor Mohammad, Anar Khan, Sher Bahar and Waheed.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*FC convoy targeted: 1 killed, 1 injured in Kalat blast*

QUETTA: An official of the Frontier Corps was killed while another sustained injuries as a remote-controlled bomb went off in Kalat, about 45km away from Quetta.

Assistant Commissioner Noor Baksh confirmed the casualty and number of injured.

Sources said that the blast targeted an FC convoy which was patrolling in the area.

A heavy contingent of police and FC personnel reached the blast site and cordoned off the area.

The injured has been shifted to a nearby hospital.

On Tuesday, a powerful car bomb had killed two people and wounded 16 others, including five security men, on Saryab Road. The blast had targeted FC personnel.


----------



## Roybot

4 killed, 2 injured in Bajaur blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Dark Warrior

Bombs kill 5 people in northwest Pakistan
The Associated Press

KHAR, Pakistan - A Pakistani official says two bomb blasts targeting anti-Taliban tribal elders and security forces have killed five people in the country's northwest.

Tariq Khan says the attacks occurred Thursday in Chamarkand town in the Bajur tribal region. Khan is a senior official in the area.

Khan said that in the first attack, a bomb planted alongside a road exploded as two anti-Taliban tribal elders were walking past, killing them both.
Click here to find out more!

Khan said a second blast occurred when security forces rushed to the scene, killing two paramilitary soldiers and one police official.

Both bombs appeared to be detonated by remote control.

No group has claimed responsibility. But the Pakistani Taliban have carried out many similar attacks in the past.

Bombs kill 5 people in northwest Pakistan - World News - bellinghamherald.com


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*No fatalities: Blast destroys ex-councillor&#8217;s guesthouse *

PESHAWAR: A man was slightly injured and the hujra or guesthouse of a former union councillor was demolished in a powerful bomb blast in Sara Khwara area, Kohat Road in the remit of the Matani police station on Thursday evening.

Police told The Express Tribune that a powerful blast rocked an area near the house of a former councillor of Matani union council, Arab Shah, at around nine in the evening.

&#8220;The blast destroyed the building and a son of the councillor identified as Qader was also injured in the incident,&#8221; said a police official.

He said that initial reports suggested that it was a car bomb as they had found parts of the destroyed vehicle.

&#8220;Luckily there was no one present inside the building that was why there was no loss of life in the blast,&#8221; he argued.

The blast created a wide spread panic in the entire area.


----------



## Rusty

^^^
Woah
Obsessed much


----------



## Hindustani

*11 people killed in suicide blast in Bajaur agency 
*







*Eleven people have lost their lives in a bomb blast in main market of Khar area of Bajaur agency. *

According to sources, 40 people have also been injured in the incident.



Bodies and the injured people have been taken to the nearby hospital. Four levies are also among the deceased people.



The security forces cordoned off the area soon after the incident and an initial investigation has also been started in this regard.



The bomb hit the main market early morning Friday when the traders opened their shops. A government school is also located in this area.


Dunya News: Pakistan:-11 people killed in suicide blast in Bajaur agency...


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rusty said:


> ^^^
> Woah
> Obsessed much



any problem mate......
I am just posting the news related to acts of terrorism in Pakistan.


15 killed in Bajaur Agency suicide blast

http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-47368-15-killed-in-Bajaur-Agency-suicide-blast


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Bajaur hit: Suicide attack on tribal police leaves 25 dead*

Bajaur hit: Suicide attack on tribal police leaves 25 dead &#8211; The Express Tribune


*Attack: Rockets hit Peshawar, no casualties reported*

Attack: Rockets hit Peshawar, no casualties reported
By Riaz Ahmad
Published: May 5, 2012

PESHAWAR: 
Two rockets, fired from an unknown location, landed in a posh area of the city on Friday morning, damaging the gate of a private hostel. The incident occurred at around 2am when the rockets exploded after landing in University Town, said a police official.
&#8220;One of the rockets hit the main gate of a private hostel,&#8221; he said, hinting that the target could either have been the American Club located nearby or Bacha Khan International Airport.
Officials also said the rockets were Russian made and were fired from the Khyber Agency direction.
In another incident, a bomb exploded in the open fields of Kala Mandi of Chamkani. However, no loss of life was reported.
&#8220;The bomb exploded in the fields. We do not know whether it was thrown or it had been concealed there to be used somewhere else,&#8221; said Chamkani SHO.

Attack: Rockets hit Peshawar, no casualties reported &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Convoy ambushed: Nine soldiers killed in North Waziristan clash *

MIRAMSHAH: A day after a US drone strike killed 10 insurgents in North Waziristan Agency, militants attacked a military convoy in the region, killing nine soldiers, a statement issued by the Inter Services Public Relations said.

A clash erupted after the convoy came under attack at the Amin picket. The picket which is located a kilometre west of Miramshah had been receiving fire for the last two days, however, the clashes turned into an intense battle on Sunday. Heavy casualties were inflicted on them [militants], the ISPR said.

Several militants were killed in the clash. However, the exact number of militant casualties could not be confirmed. An official of the political administration said that injured personnel were airlifted to an army hospital.

After over two hours of fighting, security forces called in air support. Helicopter gunships soon became airborne and pounded militant hideouts. They were fleeing in a car from Miramshah bazaar when a gunship got them, a security official said.

During the fighting a shell landed on a mosque, killing three civilians and wounding 15, another security official added.

*Kurram Agency*

In the neighbouring Kurram Agency, at least 11 people were killed while several were injured in multiple attacks which came a day after the local authorities claimed that 95% of the region had been cleared of militants.

At least nine people, including three women, were injured when gunmen opened fire on a passenger van in Lower Kurram Agency.

An official of the political administration said that a van came under attack in the area of Sakhi Ahmad near Arawali village of Lower Kurram while it was en route to Peshawar from Parachinar.

Armed men in a Toyota Corolla opened fire on the van, the official said, adding that the driver managed to control the van despite heavy firing and escaped the line of fire.

The injured belonged to the Turi Bangash tribe. There was condemnation from both Sunni and Shia elders in the area who claimed that the incident was aimed to sabotage the peace agreement in the area after which the Parachinar-Sadda Highway had been reopened.

Separately, the house of a pro-government tribal elder was attacked by armed men in the Turbat area of Central Kurram. Two people were killed and a woman was injured in the attack on the house of Malik Rehan, who was remained unhurt. Locals put the number of attackers at 15.

Security forces surrounded the area soon after the attack and mounted a manhunt for the attackers. Malik Rehan is a member of the peace committee and has played an important role in restoring peace in the area, said an official of the political administration.

Orakzai operation

In adjoining Orakzai Agency, at least eight suspected militants were killed when security forces bombed their hideouts on Sunday, officials said.

Security officials said militant hideouts were targeted in the Mamozai and Ali Khel areas of Upper Orakzai and three of their hideouts were destroyed. Mamozai is believed to be the last militant stronghold in Orakzai.

Convoy ambushed: Nine soldiers killed in North Waziristan clash  The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Taliban militants behead two Pakistani soldiers | DAWN.COM

DERA ISMAIL KHAN: The Taliban beheaded two Pakistani soldiers and hung their heads from wooden poles in a town in the country&#8217;s northwest, intelligence officials said.

A Pakistani Taliban commander said militants seized the two men on Sunday night when the army raided two houses in Miramshah, the main town in the North Waziristan tribal area.

The military operation followed a militant ambush on a security checkpoint in Miramshah earlier Sunday that killed nine soldiers.

The intelligence officials did not specify how the soldiers were seized, but confirmed that their heads were hanging from poles in two different parts of Miramshah.

The officials and the Taliban commander spoke on condition of anonymity on Monday because they were not authorised to talk to the media.
------------------------------------------------

Attack on education: Two more schools destroyed in FATA &#8211; The Express Tribune

GHALLANAI / WANA: 
Two more schools were destroyed in Mohmand and South Waziristan agencies on Sunday, bringing the number of destroyed schools in Mohmand Agency alone to 95.
The blast took place in the early hours of Sunday. According to an official, militants had planted the explosives near a middle school for boys in Nasapai area of Haleemzai tehsil. &#8220;The education department intends to rebuild all the destroyed schools in the Mohmand Agency,&#8221; he added.
At present, due to lack of resources, classes were being conducted in makeshift tents. Meanwhile, in another incident, a middle school for girls was blown up in Kari Kot village of Wana in South Waziristan.
There were no casualties. According to the owner of the school, Malik Noor Muhammad, there are around 300 pupils enrolled in the school.


----------



## Windjammer

Shardul.....the lion said:


> any problem mate......
> *I am just posting the news related to acts of terrorism in Pakistan.*



You must be in a race with yourself...... self satisfaction more to the mark.
It's a one man show....keep at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Windjammer said:


> You must be in a race with yourself...... self satisfaction more to the mark.
> It's a one man show....keep at it.



It does not take much time actually. Just 5 min on express tribune and dawn, thats it.
Usually we spend hours on net.
Regarding self satisfaction, my inspiration is Bilalhaider.


----------



## Manticore

PLEASE PROVIDE A LINK ALONGWITH YOUR POSTED NEWS OR ELSE IT WILL BE DELETED


----------



## karan.1970

Windjammer said:


> You must be in a race with yourself...... self satisfaction more to the mark.
> It's a one man show....keep at it.



He may be a one man show, but then on the same thing, you are an institution

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

karan.1970 said:


> He may be a one man show, but then on the same thing, you are an institution



Naturally, since this is a Pakistani Forum and you are privileged to be here, hence it's our job to enlighten you.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

ANTIBODY said:


> PLEASE PROVIDE A LINK ALONGWITH YOUR POSTED NEWS OR ELSE IT WILL BE DELETED



Sorry boss.

Next time link will always be present with article.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Targeted: SP CID killed in Quetta  The Express Tribune

QUETTA: Superintendent of Police Crime Investigation Department (CID) Shahnawaz Khan succumbed to bullet wounds sustained in a targeted attack by unidentified men on Tuesday in the Satellite Town area of Quetta, Express News reported.
According to police officials, Khan was strolling near his house when unidentified men on two motorcycles opened fire on him, killing him instantly.
Previous reports stated that he was wounded severely and was shifted to a hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.
The police and Frontier Corps (FC) surrounded the area and have begun a search for the assailants.
He traced important cases and had received multiple threats from criminals in this regard, said a police source.
The police have constituted teams for conducting investigations.
Recently, a convoy of the Frontier Corps (FC) was targeted in a blast on Saryab Road in Quetta, killing two people and injuring 16 others.
Members of the Hazara community, United Nations (UN) workers and security personnel have also been targeted and killed in different incidents in Balochistan where the security situation is yet to be brought under control.
Many citizens abducted from different areas of the province also remain missing

Uch Gas Field vehicle escapes bomb attack  The Express Tribune

QUETTA: A vehicle of Uch Gas Field escaped a remote controlled blast in Nuzband Bridge area of Sohbatpur on Monday.
According to police, a vehicle of Uch Gas Field, along with a police escort, was traveling to Sohbatpur from the Uch Gas Field when an explosive device planted along the road went off near the Nuzband Bridge. Fortunately, the vehicle and motorbikes escaped the blast and remained unhurt.
A heavy contingent of police and security forces immediately rushed to the spot soon after the explosion and threw a cordon around the area.
The target was the Uch Gas Field vehicle. However, no loss of life and property was reported in the blast, Station House Officer (SHO) Abdul Hameed Lashari told the media.
A case has been registered against unknown persons and an investigation is underway.
No group has so far claimed the responsibility for the explosion.

30 killed as Waziristan fighting heats up  The Express Tribune


30 killed as Waziristan fighting heats up
By Nasruminallah
Published: May 8, 2012

Helicopter gunships target arms market in Miramshah, triggering a series of explosions. PHOTO: REUTERS/FILE
MIRAMSHAH: 
At least 30 people, including 22 Taliban insurgents, were killed in fresh fighting in North Waziristan Agency on Monday, a day after nine troops were killed in an ambush in the same region.
Helicopter gunships bombed suspected militant hideouts in the suburb of Datta Khel Town where an indefinite curfew remained in place for a second consecutive day, officials and locals said.
Gunships also targeted a three-storey building believed to house weapons shops in Miramshahs main bazaar, causing a huge fire, witnesses said. The building in Noor Din Arms Market was hit several times, an eyewitness told AFP requesting anonymity.
I can see a huge fire and can hear explosions, I do not know whether people are trapped inside or not, its already curfew here, he added.
At least five people, including two children and a woman, were killed while 30 others injured due to the explosions at the arms market, a medic at the agency headquarters hospital told The Express Tribune.
*An AFP reporter and dozens of other tribesmen witnessed the bodies of children lying on the ground after the explosions.*
A few hours on two tribesmen were killed and 15 wounded as they tried to salvage weapons from the gutted shops, an official added.
According to sources, militants fired missiles at the Miramshah fort housing security forces in which one Frontier Corps soldier was killed. And in retaliatory fire three militants were also killed.
A security official said 12 suspected militants hiding in a house in Datta Khel were also killed by the security forces while 10 died in other operations.
In another incident, 20 tribesmen were injured when a stray shell hit a mosque near Miramshah, officials and residents told The Express Tribune.
Meanwhile, two soldiers were reportedly beheaded after being captured during Sundays fighting, officials said.
The heads of the soldiers were found dumped without their torsos  one hanging from a barbed wire fence in the neighbourhood of Makane Bagh and the other in Zafar Town, local officials told AFP.
Fighting intensified in the area after Sundays attack on a security convoy by militants in the region.
Jirga under way
Officials said that local tribal elders were holding a jirga with top officials of the political administration. Maulvi Gul Ramzan and Mulvi Noor Ali Shah were leading the jirga, sources told The Express Tribune. Another jirga will be convened on Tuesday.
The fighting in Miramshah followed the murder last week of a senior cleric, Maulana Naseeb Khan, who taught at Jamia Haqqani in Akora Khattak. The Taliban blamed the army and vowed to avenge his killing. (With additional input by Agencies and Zulfiqar Ali from D I Khan)
Published in The Express Tribune, May 8th, 2012.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Five injured after two bombs go off at Ajmal Khattaks under-construction mausoleum*

NOWSHERA: Two successive blasts at the under construction mausoleum of former Awami National Party chief Ajmal Khattak on Grand Trunk Road, Akora Khattak, in Nowshera left five people injured, officials said on Wednesday evening.

According to details, Nowshera police were trying to clear people gathered at the site of a bomb explosion at the under construction mausoleum of Ajmal Khattak. As the people, and journalists were being asked to leave, another improvised explosive device (IED) exploded in the same graveyard. Five people including three journalists were injured.

Chaos broke after the second explosion took place, Siddique, an eyewitness told The Express Tribune. Neither the police nor journalists went close to the area after the explosion.

An official of the bomb disposal unit said that around four kilograms of explosives were used to carry out the first attack while approximately a two kilogram IED caused the second explosion.

Nowshera police said that investigations were still underway into the incident.

Condemnations from various factions and sectors poured in.

The injured were rushed to District Headquarters Nowshera hospital.

Earlier, a bomb went off at the under-construction mausoleum of famous Pushto poet and a former Member National Assembly, late Ajmal Khattak on Grand Trunk (GT) road, Akora Khattak area of Nowshera, badly damaging the structure.

No loss of life was reported in the incident, and no group has claimed responsibility for the attack thus far.

Police have arrested the guard of the building and are currently interrogating him.

Police said that initially five armed people approached the under construction building of the mausoleum and over-powered the guard. He was tied with a rope before the armed men placed explosive devices inside the building which went off with a big bang. Up to 80 per cent of the mausoleum was damaged.

They were five people who came to the area and planted bombs there and fled the area after the explosion, said a police official of the local police station while talking to The Express Tribune.

The provincial government had provided a Rs10 million grant for the construction of building at the grave of late Ajmal Khattak. The grave is situated along the main Grand Trunk (GT) road in a graveyard.

They said that the move was aimed at creating unrest among the local people.

Ajmal Khattak was the former president of Awami National Party (ANP) and a former MNA. He died of illness on February 7, 2010 in Peshawar.

Last month, an anonymous threatening letter was found at the shrine of Sakhi Sarwar in Dera Ghazi Khan which warned of dire consequences if some rituals were not abolished. Security was beefed up after the letter was received.

Similarly, a letter was received last year followed by two terrorist attacks at the shrine that killed more than 55 people and injured over 150. Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan had claimed responsibility for the attacks.


Five injured after two bombs go off at Ajmal Khattak


----------



## Mujraparty

*Policeman killed, 3 injured in Quetta remote-control blast*


One policeman was killed and three others received injuries when a remote-controlled blast hit a police mobile in Langoabad area at Saryab Road here in Quetta on Thursday.
According to police sources, four policemen were on a patrol duty when a blast hit their vehicle. The blast critically wounded the policemen, and one of them later died in the hospital during treatment, police sources added.
Police and security forces rushed to the area, cordoning off the site to collect evidence. Sources said the blast was caused by a remote-controlled device planted by the terrorists at roadside for targeting vehicles of police and security forces.

Policeman killed, 3 injured in Quetta remote-control blast | The Nation

*Roadside blast destroy security forces vehicle in Badaber
*
A roadside blast destroyed a vehicle of security forces on Thursday but no causality or injuries were reported.
According to details, a bomb planted by roadside in Bazid Khel area of Badaber exploded when a security forces vehicle reached near the scene.
The vehicle was partially damaged but no human loss or injury occurred due to explosion. Security forces cordoned off the area after the blast and collected the evidences.
SP Shafiullah said that it was a planted bomb aimed at targeting the security forces but they remained safe.

Roadside blast destroy security forces vehicle in Badaber | The Nation

[


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militant killed planting explosives in Charsadda*

SHABQADAR: An alleged militant was killed while planting a bomb near the building of an under construction school in Palawan Qilla area of Charsadda District, bordering the tribal belt of Mohmand on Thursday, officials said.

Talking to The Express Tribune, Deputy Superintendent of Police (DSP) Zahir Shah Khan said that around 9:00 pm, a powerful explosion was heard near Hira Public School.&#8220;A mutilated body was found along the school wall,&#8221; he said, &#8220; we believe that the body is of a suspected militant involved in planting explosives to destroy schools,&#8221; claimed Shah.

The mangled body is yet to be identified. &#8220;So far the body has not been identified as it has been mutilated beyond recognition,&#8221; Shah added.

Regarding the investigation into the incident he said that due to a storm in the area, the investigation process was being hindered.

Officials believed that it was a locally made bomb that went off prematurely.

The bomb disposal squad had not reached the scene an hour and a half after the incident took place.

Around seventeen schools have been destroyed in Charsadda district with 12 of them being in Shabqadar. Around 96 educational facilities have been destroyed in the neighboring Mohmand Agency.

On Wednesday, two improvised explosive devices (IED) injured as many as five people, including three journalists, after militants targeted the mausoleum of Ajmal Khattak in Nowshera.


Militant killed planting explosives in Charsadda &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Fleeing Bara: Four children die in Khyber Agency mortar attack*

BARA: Four children were killed while a woman sustained injuries when a mortar shell hit their vehicle on Friday in the Qamarabad area of Bara tehsil in Khyber Agency, Express News reported.
The children and woman, who belonged to the same family, were among the 1,500 families that are migrating from Bara tehsil after a deadline was given by the political administration and Frontier Corps to vacate the area before launching a military operation.
The residents were told to move to Peshawar and the Jalozai Camp.
The Shalobar tribe was given 48 hours to leave the area where a military operation against militants has been launched.
UNHCR provincial spokesperson Taimur Khan had said that 0.23 million people have been shifted to the Jalozai camp. Narrating their ordeals, the displaced people had said that they had faced immense difficulties in shifting to the camp

Fleeing Bara: Four children die in Khyber Agency mortar attack &#8211; The Express Tribune

---------------------------------------------
*Bomb planted in manhole misses police target in Peshawar*

PESHAWAR: An improvised explosive device (IED) planted inside a manhole, which had intended to target Deputy Superintendent of Police Faqeerabad, Banaras Khan, went off on GT Road in Peshawar on Friday, causing no casualties or injuries, Express News reported.
The explosion, however, shattered windows of cars and a nearby Edhi Centre on GT Road.
DSP Khan said, &#8220;I was going from Ring Road as per routine when the bomb went off in a manhole near my car.&#8221;
According to sources, operations against insurgents are underway in the Khyber Agency which could be the possible reason for this attack.
Police cordoned off the area to search for evidence, including ball bearings from the blast site, whereas the damaged vehicles were moved from the area.

Bomb planted in manhole misses police target in Peshawar &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Police officer gunned down in Quetta*

QUETTA: A police officer was shot dead outside his residence in Killi Kamalo, Quetta by unknown assailants on Friday.
According to a local police officer, police sub-inspector Sayed Jamal Shah was targeted by assailants riding a motorbike. He received multiple bullets and died on the spot.
A heavy contingent of police reached the spot and cordoned off the area. The police officer&#8217;s body was taken to the Bolan Medical College (BMC) Teaching Hospital for autopsy.
&#8220;It is a targeted attack. Jamal Shah is the same officer who earlier escaped a remote controlled explosion on Qambarani road on Thursday that killed one policeman and injured three others,&#8221; a senior police officer said.
Earlier this week, senior police officer Shahnawaz Khan was gunned down near his residence.
No group has so far claimed responsibility for the attack.

Police officer gunned down in Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Targeted: 1 killed, 17 injured in bomb attack on police*

PESHAWAR: One policeman was killed while 17 others, including six policemen and one woman were injured in a road side bomb explosion that was targeting three police vehicles, whereas a number of vehicles, including the police van carrying three prisoners, were severely damaged on GT Road near Gulbahar police station on Saturday.
The deceased policeman, Shah Hussain succumbed to his injuries at the hospital.
Police said that the three police vehicles that were going to Mardan to shift three prisoners were the target but since it was rush hour and the GT Road was crowded with traffic, the damage was widespread.
An official of the Gulbahar police station told The Express Tribune that around 9 o&#8217;clock, three police mobiles came under a bomb attack near their police station on main GT Road in which six police men had been injured and one of them was serious who was initially considered dead because he was unconscious.
He said that the explosion took place in the middle of the road as the bomb had been planted there and no one suspected any foul play because of the under construction flyover.
&#8220;Three cars and at least three auto rickshaws have been damaged along with a good number of civilians,&#8221; he added, saying that all the three prisoners had escaped unhurt in the attack and they had been shifted to the nearby police station.
&#8220;All other injured are stable at the time being and are being treated in various wards,&#8221; a spokesman of the Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) told The Express Tribune.
Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS) inspected the site but said that they were unclear as to what type and of what intensity the bomb used in the attack had been as there was no crater on the ground which was highly unusual.
&#8220;It is highly unusual that the explosion while caused considerable damage to men and material created no crater,&#8221; said a BDS official on the condition of anonymity, adding that they were still investigating the matter.

Targeted: 1 killed, 17 injured in bomb attack on police &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Mujraparty

*7 injured in Peshawar blast*

At least seven people were injured when a remote-controlled bomb hit a police checkpost
on Ring Road near Mal Mandi
in Peshawar on Sunday morning, said police. The attack apparently targeted a police check post. The law enforcement agencies have cordoned off the area and the injured have been shifted to Lady Reading Hospital for treatment. Three of the injured people were in critical condition, said hospital sources.

http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-n...ional/13-May-2012/7-injured-in-peshawar-blast


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*&#8216;Police informer&#8217;s&#8217; house blown up*

PESHAWAR: 
Militants blew up the house of a police informer in the Matani area, injuring one girl severely in the attack. Locals told that around 10pm militants blew up the house of Kamil Shah Afridi who is said to be an informer of the police.

&#8220;The bomb had been planted near the house which went off with a loud explosion,&#8221; they said, adding that the house was completely demolished from one side in which a teenage girl was injured who had been shifted to a hospital.

Police reached the spot and searched the area but there was no sign of the attackers who had managed to escape.

âPolice informerâsâ house blown up &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## niaz

It cannot be denied that a pro-Taliban and anti US bias is now a part of the national psyche. We condemn one act of terrorism but close our eyes on even more barbaric acts if perpetrated in the name of Islam. Even judiciary at the highest level is guilty of this double standard. 

Murder of Salman Taseer was a prime example, he never committed blasphemy but only spoke out against what he thought was an unjust law; his killer was made hero by a very biased media, lawyers and politicians. Now his son has also been kidnapped but do we hear any voices against this heinous act of terrorism? On the other hand, Dr Afia Siddiqui married to a well-known terrorist family and currently serving a prison sentence has a huge number of supporters. Isn&#8217;t this a double standard by Pakistanis or what?

Have we lost the difference between &#8216;Right and Wrong&#8217; or forgotten the fact that two wrong don&#8217;t make a right? Have we no love for Pakistanis killed by the TTP or target killed by the Takfiris and all our sympathies lie only with the Tribals killed in drone attacks? Even though most of those killed don&#8217;t accept Pakistan&#8217;s writ?

Of course I am a liberal fascist and in the awe of the US but in my opinion, our society as a whole is being brain washed into a zombie state of mind where we accept practices forbidden in Islam such as &#8216;Suicide&#8217; as Islamic but are willing to eliminate any one who dares to offer a more moderate interpretation of Islam (Dr Ghamdi for example). If this trend continues we are heading for another Afghanistan under TTP in Pakistan and eventually into oblivion.

You may not like Hussain Haqqani; he is after all a PPP supporter. Thus all weaknesses of character and bias associated with PPP supporter are no doubt part of his make-up. Despite all of the above, here is an article written by him which in my opion carries a lot of truth. I for one also believe that Judiciary under CJ Iftikhar Chaudhry carries a strong pro Nawaz Sharif and pro-Taliban bias.



How Pakistan lets terrorism fester,why Pakistani courts are biased 

Husain Haqqani

Monday, May 14, 2012 

NEW YORK: On the anniversary of Osama bin Laden&#8217;s death last week, Pakistan was the only Muslim country in which hundreds of demonstrators gathered to show solidarity with the dead terrorist figurehead.

Yet rather than asking tough questions about how Bin Laden had managed to live unmolested in Pakistan for years, the Pakistani Supreme Court instead chose to punish the prime minister, Yusuf Raza Gilani, by charging him with contempt for failing to carry out the court&#8217;s own partisan agenda - in this case, pressuring the Swiss government to reopen a decades-old corruption investigation of President Asif Ali Zardari. (Never mind that Swiss officials say they are unlikely to revisit the charges.)

In handing down the decision, one justice chose to paraphrase the Lebanese poet Khalil Gibran. 

He held forth in a long appeal to religious-nationalist sentiment that began with the line, &#8220;Pity the nation that achieves nationhood in the name of a religion but pays little heed to truth, righteousness and accountability, which are the essence of every religion.&#8221;

That a Supreme Court justice would cite poetry instead of law while sentencing an elected leader on questionable charges reflects Pakistan&#8217;s deep state of denial about its true national priorities at a time when the country is threatened by religious extremism and terrorism.

Today, Pakistan is polarised between those who envision a modern, pluralist country and those who condone violence against minorities and terrorism in the name of Islam. Many are caught in the middle; they support the pluralist vision but dislike the politicians espousing it.

Meanwhile, an elephant in the room remains. We still do not know who enabled Bin Laden to live freely in Pakistan. Documents found on computers in his compound offer no direct evidence of support from Pakistan&#8217;s government, army or intelligence services. But even if Bin Laden relied on a private support network, our courts should be focused on identifying, arresting and prosecuting the individuals who helped him. Unfortunately, their priorities seem to lie elsewhere.

In Pakistan, most of the debate about Bin Laden has centred on how and why America violated Pakistan&#8217;s sovereignty by unilaterally carrying out an operation to kill him. There has been little discussion about whether the presence of the world&#8217;s most-wanted terrorist in a garrison town filled with army officers was itself a threat to the sovereignty and security of Pakistan.

Pakistanis are right to see themselves as victims of terrorism and to be offended by American unilateralism in dealing with it. Last year alone, 4,447 people were killed in 476 major terrorist attacks. Over the last decade, thousands of soldiers and law enforcement officers have died fighting terrorists - both home-grown, and those inspired by al-Qaeda&#8217;s nihilist ideology.

But if anything, the reaction should be to gear up and fight jihadist ideology and those who perpetrate terrorist acts in its name; they remain the gravest threat to Pakistan&#8217;s stability. Instead, our national discourse has been hijacked by those seeking to deflect attention from militant Islamic extremism.

The national mindset that condones this sort of extremism was cultivated and encouraged under the military dictatorships of Gen Mohammad Ziaul Haq from 1977 to 1988 and Gen Pervez Musharraf from 1999 to 2008. A whole generation of Pakistanis has grown up with textbooks that conflate Pakistani nationalism with Islamist exclusivism.

Anti-Western sentiment and a sense of collective victimhood were cultivated as a substitute for serious debate on social or economic policy. Militant groups were given free rein, originally with American support, to resist the Soviet occupation of Afghanistan, and later became an instrument of Pakistani regional influence there and in Indian-occupied Kashmir.

Pakistan&#8217;s return to democracy, after the elections of 2008, offered hope. But the elected government has since been hobbled by domestic political infighting and judicial activism on every issue except extremism and terrorism.

Before Musharraf was ousted, a populist lawyers&#8217; movement successfully challenged his firing of Supreme Court justices. The lawyers&#8217; willingness to confront Mr Musharraf in his last days raised hopes of a new era. But over the last four years, the court has spent most of its energy trying to dislodge the government by insisting on reopening cases of alleged corruption from the 1990s. During the same period, no significant terrorist leader has been convicted, and many have been set free by judges who overtly sympathise with their ideology.

This has happened because the lawyers&#8217; movement split into two factions after Mr Musharraf&#8217;s fall: those emphasizing the rule of law and those seeking to use the judiciary as a rival to elected leaders. 

Asma Jahangir, who helped lead the lawyers&#8217; movement, has become a critic of the courts, accusing them of overstepping their constitutional mandate and falling under the influence of the security establishment. 

And Aitzaz Ahsan, who represented the Supreme Court&#8217;s chief justice during the lawyers&#8217; showdown with Mr Musharraf, is now Prime Minister Gilani&#8217;s lawyer in the contempt-of-court case -a clear indication of the political realignment that has taken place.

Meanwhile, Pakistan&#8217;s raucous media, whose hard-won freedom is crucial for the success of democracy, has done little to help generate support for eliminating extremism and fighting terrorism. 

The Supreme Court, conservative opposition parties and the news media insist that confronting alleged incompetence and corruption in the current government is more important than turning Pakistan away from Islamist radicalism.

While fighting Pakistan&#8217;s endemic corruption is vital, the media and judiciary have helped redirect attention away from the threat of jihadist ideology by constantly targeting the governing party - a convenient situation for the intelligence services, which would prefer to keep the spotlight on the civilian government rather than on the militant groups they have historically supported.

Convicting the dozens of terrorists released by Pakistani courts should be a greater priority for the country&#8217;s judiciary than scoring points against the elected executive branch. And the Pakistani media should be more focused on asking why those deemed terrorists internationally are celebrated as heroes at home.

Until their priorities shift, the empty pronouncements of our leaders against terrorism and the sacrifices of our soldiers in battle with militants will not suffice to change the nation&#8217;s course.



This article appeared in the New York Times on May 11, 2012

How Pakistan lets terrorism fester,why Pakistani courts are biased - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## seekers

pity over the nation who has 5 lakh pending cases( including mine) for ages in courts but their hero( not mine) is ch. ifthikar


----------



## Dark Warrior

Pakistani journalist killed by kidnappers

The bullet-riddled body of Pakistani journalist Tariq Kamal, a Karachi-based reporter for a local Sindhi newspaper, was found last Wednesday (9 May). His body showed signs of severe torture.

He had been kidnapped three days before along with his friend, Fawad Sheikh, who was also murdered.

*Kamal was on a visit to a dangerous area of Balochistan to work on an exclusive report.*

His family received a call from him in which he said he was about to be killed by his captors. The family were also informed by the kidnappers that the two men were being killed because they were police informants.

Pakistani journalist killed by kidnappers | Media | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Safriz

Powerful blast rips through Quetta, casualties feared: reports | DAWN.COM

QUETTA: At least two people were killed and eighteen were injured as a result of a blast near Almo Chowk in Quetta on Monday, Express News has reported.

Police said that Frontier Corps (FC) personnel could have been the targets and that it appeared as if a bomb had been planted on the roadside.

Two vehicles were also reported to have been destroyed as a result of the blast. The blast was strong enough to cause damage to nearby buildings.

The injured were shifted to Combined Military Hospital (CMH).

Earlier, a police official was killed and three others were injured when a patrolling police vehicle was attacked with a remote controlled bomb on Qambrani Road in Quetta.

Powerful blast rips through Quetta, casualties feared: reports | DAWN.COM

QUETTA: At least two people were killed and eighteen were injured as a result of a blast near Almo Chowk in Quetta on Monday, Express News has reported.

Police said that Frontier Corps (FC) personnel could have been the targets and that it appeared as if a bomb had been planted on the roadside.

Two vehicles were also reported to have been destroyed as a result of the blast. The blast was strong enough to cause damage to nearby buildings.

The injured were shifted to Combined Military Hospital (CMH).

Earlier, a police official was killed and three others were injured when a patrolling police vehicle was attacked with a remote controlled bomb on Qambrani Road in Quetta.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militants kill tribal militia leader, injure 10 in Mohmand Agency*

GHALANAI: A senior member of a tribal militia was killed and ten others were injured when militants attacked the post of the Khwaizai Peace Committee and set their post alight after an exchange of fire, in the Bayzai sub-division of Mohmand Agency on the Pak-Afghan border, said officials. 
A senior official of the political administration told The Express Tribune that the attack took place late Sunday night when a group of militants attacked the Khro Shah Kandao post, located at a hill-top, near main Atta Bazaar of Khawaizai.
&#8220;Samar Gul, an important leader of the peace committee, was killed while ten others were wounded,&#8221; he said. &#8220;They also burnt the newly established post and fled the scene.&#8221;
The Khawaizai Peace Committee, a tribal militia raised by the government, is one of the strongest and largest of many tribal militias in the tribal belt of Mohmand Agency.
It has assisted the security forces and the political administration to maintain law and order, often on the frontline. The peace committees are targeted by militants who use highly sophisticated weapons and are trained in guerrilla warfare.
A resident of the area told The Express Tribune on condition of anonymity, because of the security situation in the war-hit area, that the border post was constructed last month after Atta Bazaar came under attack by the militants who had destroyed a school, a telephone exchange and other government installations there.
&#8220;Samar Gul was a key commander of the committee, who was second on the target list of the militants after the leader of the tribal militia, Fayaz Khan,&#8221; he added.
The injured were shifted to Agency Headquarter Hospital in Ghalanai.
Medical Superintendent at the hospital, Jehangir, told The Express Tribune that the injured were brought to the hospital for treatment late last night.
He identified two injured as Azmat and Akhtar and said that they were in a serious condition, while others who sustained injuries were out danger.
Jehangir added that they were shifted to the Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar.

Militants kill tribal militia leader, injure 10 in Mohmand Agency &#8211; The Express Tribune

================================

*Two FC personnel, woman killed in Quetta blast*

QUETTA: Two personnel of Frontier Corps (FC) and a passer-by woman were killed while 35 others, including four women, three children and 10 security personnel, sustained injuries in a remote-controlled explosion at Almo Chowk on Airport Road in Quetta on Monday.
According to the Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS), around 40kg explosives were used in the blast that completely destroyed eight vehicles, while 10 vehicles were partially damaged. At least 18 nearby shops and two banks were also damaged.
&#8220;A car laden with explosives was parked besides the Airport Road at Almo Chowk. The explosives were detonated by a remote control when two vehicles of FC passed by the area,&#8221; Superintendent of Police Airport Road Circle told The Express Tribune.
He also confirmed the casualties and damages. &#8220;The target was security forces and passers-by. Five women and three children sustained multiple splinter wounds.&#8221;
The windowpanes of scores of houses, offices, commercial establishments and vehicle showrooms were smashed due to the impact of the blast. Explosion was heard five to six kilometers from the crime scene.
At least eight vehicles caught fire and people onboard received splinter wounds. Two vehicles of Frontier Corps were also damaged.
A heavy contingent of security forces, police and rescue workers reached the spot soon after the blast and cordoned off the area. The dead bodies and injured were taken to hospitals. A state of emergency was declared at Provincial Sundeman Hospital where civilians were brought for treatment while injured security men were shifted to Combined Military Hospital (CMH) and FC headquarter hospital.
According to eyewitness accounts, a suspected car, parked on a footpath, was used for this attack. &#8220;I was in my pickup and behind the security forces&#8217; vehicles. As they reached near the Almo Chowk, a powerful blast occurred,&#8221; one of the injured said.
Spokesperson of FC confirmed that two security men were killed and ten wounded in the blast. The deceased security men were identified as Waseem Abbas and Aziz.
The dead body of one FC official and 32 injured were brought to Provincial Sandeman Hospital for treatment.
&#8220;Five women and three children were among the injured. Two women are in a critical situation and had been referred to CMH,&#8221; doctors said. One of the injured woman succumbed to her injuries on her way to the hospital.

Two FC personnel, woman killed in Quetta blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Journalist killed, body dumped in Turbat*

QUETTA: 
The continuing kill-and-dump operations, rampant in Balochistan, have taken the life of another journalist. 
The bullet-riddled body of Express News correspondent Razzaq Gul was found dumped in a deserted area near Turbat town in Kech district on Saturday morning.
According to journalist bodies based in Balochistan, this is the 17th journalist to have been killed in the province over the last three years.
Relatives of Gul said that he had been kidnapped near his house on Friday evening and had been missing since then. Guls body was found near Singani Sar close to the Old Civil Hospital in Turbat. Law enforcement agencies shifted the body to a hospital for an autopsy, where his brother identified him.
The victim was shot in the head and chest, and his body bore marks of torture, hospital sources said. The sources added that Gul was shot 15 times.
According to journalists of the Turbat Press Club, Gul had not mentioned that he was receiving death threats. However, citing security concerns, most journalists refused to comment on the killing.
Balochistans Acting Inspector General of Police Hussain Karar Khwaja has ordered an inquiry into the murder.
Meanwhile, Balochistan Union of Journalists (BUJ) announced a three-day mourning period.
Journalist killed, body dumped in Turbat  The Express Tribune
===============================================

Under fire: Two police officials slain in ambush

QUETTA: 
Armed assailants ambushed a police vehicle on Thursday, killing two policemen and wounding two others near the Eastern Bypass.
A police vehicle was returning from Kirani Road after escorting some people of the Hazara community from Hazar Ganji when assailants opened fire on the vehicle, killing two police constables and injuring two others, according to a police official.
One of the survivors said the police vehicle had stopped at the kerb side when it suddenly came under a hail of bullets.
Just as the police vehicle reached near Eastern Bypass and stopped by the side of the road, some assailants opened fire at it, said a policeman who escaped unhurt in the attack. The assailants were onboard a vehicle and sped away after opening indiscriminate fire, he said.
Police and security forces reached the spot and cordoned off the area after the attack.
The deceased and the injured were shifted to Bolan Medical College Teaching Hospital. The slain police officers were identified as constables Murtaza and Sanaullah, while the injured as Assistant Sub-Inspector (ASI) Muhammad Hussain and Constable Din Mohammad.
Police officials and their vehicles have been regularly targeted in the city since the beginning of this month. Senior police officers Shahnawaz Khan and Sub-inspector Sayed Jamal Shah were also killed in the targeted attack. It is an incident of targeted killing and is linked with previous attacks on police officers, a senior police officer said.

Under fire: Two police officials slain in ambush &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast in travel agency rocks Peshawar*

PESHAWAR: The office of a travel agency located in the Shoba Bazaar area of Peshawar was damaged in an explosion late on Monday night. 

The blast took place inside the office of Link Travel Agency, within the remits of East Cantt police station.

Local residents, talking to The Express Tribune, said that the explosion took place at around 10 pm inside the agencys office in Chinar Building. They added that the office was closed when the explosion took place.

An official of the East Cantt police station said that they have cordoned off the area and an investigation is currently underway. The damage seems to be limited to the office so far and we have called the Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS) to check it, he said, adding that it was premature to jump to any conclusions at this point.

Meanwhile, Rescue 1122 sources said that they rushed to the area after receiving information of a blast but the police had told them that there were no casualties in the explosion.

Blast in travel agency rocks Peshawar  The Express Tribune
==============================================

*Chief warden among two killed in separate incidents in Quetta*

QUETTA: The chief warden of the Quetta District Jail was shot dead by unknown people on Jail Road on Saturday. In a separate incident, a bullet-riddled body of a missing person was found dumped near a bus stop in the Khuzdar district.

According to police, Imtiaz Rasool, Chief Warden Quetta Jail, was attacked near the jail by two persons on a motorbike who opened fire at him. The attackers fled from the scene after committing the crime. The body was shifted to Provincial Sandeman Hospital for autopsy.

It could be a case of targeted killing, local police officer Mohammad Aslam said, adding that police are investigating the murder. Police have launched a manhunt in the area for the attackers.

Banned militant outfit Lashkar-e-Jhangvi (LeJ) has claimed responsibility for the attack. A spokesperson, introducing himself as Abu Bakar Siddiq, calling from an undisclosed location said LeJ would continue to target officials and people involved in arresting and killing members of their outfit.

Meanwhile, a bullet-riddled body was found near a bus stop in Khuzdar district on Saturday.

According to the police, some passers-by spotted the body near the bus stop and informed the nearby police station. Police rushed to the pot and cordoned off the area, and the body was shifted to the District Headquarters Hospital. The body was identified as Abdul Qudus, son of Abdul Wahab. He went missing on July 21, 2012 from the Arbab Complex area of Khuzdar.

The body bore multiple bullet wounds, hospital sources said.

A case has been registered against unknown people and an investigation is underway.

In a separate incident, a man was injured in a hand grenade attack in Pasni, a coastal town.

According to the police, unknown persons on motorbike hurled a hand grenade at a grocery shop on Pasni Road. As result of the explosion, a man identified as Ghulam Mustafa sustained shrapnel wounds and the shop was damaged. Police rushed to the spot and cordoned off the area. The injured was shifted to a nearby hospital.

Chief warden among two killed in separate incidents in Quetta  The Express Tribune

==================================

*5 killed, 5 injured in clash between rival militants groups*

PESHAWAR: At least five militants were killed and five others were injured when clashes erupted between Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) and Ansarul Islam (AI) in the Sanda Pal area of Tirah Valley, Khyber Agency.

According to locals, the firefight between the two groups began in the early hours of Monday when fighters of AI attacked Sanda Pal, a stronghold of LI militants.

They claimed that four militants of the Mangal Bagh-led LI had been killed and two were injured, while one fighter of AI was killed and three were injured.

Clashes between the two groups occur frequently as AI fights the LI to gain control of the area.

According to sources, heavy weapons were used in the fight and AI fighters took control of a number of small outposts to reach Sanda Pal  the main outpost.

Residents living in the secluded valley have little communication with the world.

The area has been under the influence of militants, including the LI, Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) and Ansarul Islam, who have consistently targeted each other over territorial disputes and sectarian differences.

5 killed, 5 injured in clash between rival militants groups  The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Girls school blown up in Nowshera *

PESHAWAR: Two bombs went off in a government-run primary school for girls in the Barakhel area of Mera Risalpur, District Nowshera, in the early hours of Tuesday, a police official said.

An official of the Risalpur police station stated that three classrooms and the main gate, along with the boundary wall of the school, were completely destroyed as a result of the explosion.

Station House Officer (SHO) Muhammad Ishaq, said, &#8220;Unidentified persons barged into the school and planted two bombs, each weighing three kilograms, on the outer walls of the classrooms and fled. The explosions occurred when the watchman left his post and went to offer his morning prayers.&#8221;

He added that an FIR has not been registered so far.

The Executive District Officer Nowshera, Hasanat Gul said &#8220;The number of schools destroyed by anti-literacy militants in the district have reached 16, of which seven were schools for girls and nine were for boys. These people [extremists] are not destroying the schools they are destroying the future of this nation,&#8221; he stated.

Hasanat Gul added that it is indeed the duty of the watchman to guard the school, but it is not possible for one man alone to stop extremists from the destruction of educational institutes.

Girls school blown up in Nowshera &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Two bullet-riddled bodies found in Balochistan*

QUETTA: Two bullet-riddled bodies were found dumped in the Mastung District and the provincial capital Quetta on Wednesday.

One body was recovered in the Zehri Qazt area of Dahst district of Mastung.

According to Balochistan Levies official Abdul Kareem, some passers-by spotted the body and informed the nearby levies station.

Balochistan Levies rushed to the spot and shifted the body to civil hospital, Quetta. &#8220;The body had bullet wounds in the head,&#8221; an official said, adding that the identity of the deceased could not be ascertained.

Meanwhile, another bullet-riddled body was found in the Sardar Karez area in the jurisdiction of Shalkot Police Station in Quetta.

According to police, officials have shifted the body to the civil hospital. The identity of this body could also not be ascertained.

Balochistan Levies and police personnel registered the cases separately against unknown persons and are investigating the matter. The bodies were kept in the morgue of the Provincial Sandeman Hospital for identification.

Two bullet-riddled bodies found in Balochistan &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Targeted: Car destroyed, JUI-S leader escapes unhurt in bomb attack*

NOWSHERA: The car of Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam-Sami (JUI-S) Maulana Syed Mohammad Yousaf Shah was blown up in a bomb attack near Khushal Khan Khattak Library in Akora Khattak district Nowshera, a police official said.

The car blew up after Maulana Yousaf&#8217;s driver parked the car at a service station in Akora Khattak. There were no casualties or injuries.

&#8220;The 1kg magnet bomb was planted in the car to target Maulana Yousaf,&#8221; said Station House Officer Akora Khattak police station while talking to The Express Tribune.

&#8220;Although the car was completely destroyed in the explosion, he [Maulana Yousaf] remained safe,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;Anti Islamic elements want to stop us from our mission but we will persevere,&#8221; said Maulana Yousaf.

Maulana Yousaf, a resident of District Lakki Marwat, is a teacher at Darul Uloom Haqqania and close friend of the deceased Mulana Naseeb Khan Wazir who was found dead on Ring Road in Nowshera a day after he was kidnapped.

Earlier, another religious scholar and leader of JUI-F Mulana Mohsin Shah was asleep in his seminary at Jamia Haleemia in district Lakki Marwat when unidentified men killed him.


Targeted: Car destroyed, JUI-S leader escapes unhurt in bomb attack &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*One killed, four injured in Kohat blast*

KOHAT: One person was killed and four injured when a remote-controlled bomb went off near the Ghulam Banda bridge in Kohat on Thursday, reported Express News.

According to sources, the bomb was tied to a motorcycle and went off when a Suzuki was passing by, injuring five people onboard. The injured were shifted to the district hospital where one of them passed away.

The Bomb Disposal Squad confirmed that a remote-controlled bomb was planted on a motorcycle.

One killed, four injured in Kohat blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Bus attack: 7 killed, 3 injured in Shaheed Benazirabad*

SHAHEED BENAZIRABAD: At least seven people were killed and three were injured as unknown assailants opened fire inside a bus on Friday. The bus was on its way from Karachi to Swabi in Khyber- Pakhtunkhwa.

Around 50 passengers were on board when the bus came under attack on National Highway at Rinn Shakh, near Qazi Ahmed Taluka of Shaheed Benazirabad district.

Deputy Superintendent of Police Sardar Khan Chandio said that the Sindhu Desh Liberation Army had claimed responsibility for the attack.

One body was shifted to Peoples Medical College Hospital in Shaheed Benazirabad district, while the remaining six were moved to Taluka Hospital, Qazi Ahmed.

The second driver of the bus, Lal Khan, told the media that a passenger had gotten on the bus from Sakrand. He had asked the driver to pull over at Rinn Shakh where his brother was waiting to get on the bus.

&#8220;When the bus stopped, four armed men got on the bus and opened fire and later fled on two motorbikes,&#8221; Khan said.

Five persons died on the spot, while two passed away at the hospital.

The deceased were identified as Haji Abdul Ghaffar Pathan (driver), Shahzad Hassan and Muhammad Makrab from Attock, Sameeullah Khan from Mianwali, Gulreb Khan from Swabi, Abdul Majeed and Arsalan Majeed from Taxila.

One deceased could not be identified, while Qair, Tahir Ali and Ameer Ali were among the injured.

According to eyewitnesses, the attackers raised slogans that they had taken revenge for an attack on the Awami Tehreek rally in Karachi.

Other eyewitnesses quoted that the assailants had said that the attack was revenge for the murder of Jeay Sindh Muttahida Mahaz (JSMM) leader Muzaffar Bhutto, whose body was found from Hyderabad after 15 months of his disappearance.

However, the bus cleaner, Nadeem Khan, said the attackers did not discriminate on if the victims were Sindhis or non-Sindhis. &#8220;They didn&#8217;t ask about anyone&#8217;s ethnicity. They climbed up and opened fire and fled while raising slogans.&#8221;

Deputy Inspector General (DIG) Police Hyderabad Sanaullah Abbassi, who reached the site of the attack, told the media that at least 25 bullet shells were seen around the bus.

&#8220;The attackers fired inside and from outside the bus.&#8221;

The DIG said the police could not say whether automatic weapons were used in the incident as the shells were still being collected.

The passengers who escaped the attack were shifted to a safe place, which the police authorities declined to reveal.

Bus attack: 7 killed, 3 injured in Shaheed Benazirabad &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Rocket attacks kill two injure 20 in Quetta | DAWN.COM

QUETTA: Two people were killed and at least 20 others injured on Saturday amid rocket attacks in different parts of the violence-hit provincial capital of Balochistan, DawnNews reported.

According to police, at least two rockets were fired from Quettas adjoining areas. The first rocket landed at a busy market killing a 17-year-old boy and wounded 17 others, police said. One of the injured died later in hospital.

A boy was killed on the spot and one of the wounded, a man, died at hospital, senior police official Mohammad Zubair told AFP.

Meanwhile the second rocket was dropped on a house in Basti Panchayat near Kasi Road. Three houses were destroyed as a result and at least 3 people sustained injuries as well.

Injured were taken to a nearby hospital.

Zubair said nobody had immediately claimed responsibility for firing the rockets but in the past separatists have carried out similar attacks.

Police and Frontier Constabulary (FC) officials cordoned off the sites and initiated an inquiry into the incidents.

Moreover, a student was killed while five people including Principal of Kharan Public School received bullet shots when armed men opened fire at them earlier on Saturday, police said.

Unidentified gunmen riding bikes targeted the vehicle of local private school principal Muzafar Jamali in Kharan district as a result one student Obaidullah sitting inside the vehicle died on the spot while five people including the principal sustained injuries and were shifted to a hospital.

The assailants managed to escape.

Due to their critical situation, doctors referred the injured to hospitals in Quetta.

Police registered a case and started investigation.


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Quetta blast kills three, injures six: police | DAWN.COM

QUETTA: A remote-controlled bomb targeting a police van killed three passers-by and wounded six other people in Pakistans troubled southwest on Sunday, police said.

The explosive device was planted underneath a donkey cart on the outskirts of Quetta, the capital of the oil-and-gas-rich Balochistan province, which borders Iran and Afghanistan.

The bomb targeting a police van exploded seconds after it passed by the cart, killing three passers-by and wounding six others including a policeman,local police official Sikandar Tareen told AFP.

Another local police official, Saleem Shawani, confirmed the incident and casualties. There was no claim of responsibility, but Balochistan suffers from militancy, sectarian violence between Sunni and Shia Muslims and a separatist insurgency.

Gunmen riding a motorcycle shot dead the chief warden of the district prison on May 19.

Lashkar-e-Jhangvi claimed responsibility and said the slain warden was a cruel person and used to subject our imprisoned leaders and workers to torture.

Hundreds of civilians have been killed since Baloch rebels rose up in 2004 against the federal Pakistani government, demanding political autonomy and a greater share of profits from the resources in the region.


----------



## Dance

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/7284-acts-terrorism-pakistan.html

No need to make a separate thread


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Sorry.. My bad.. Mods, please merge.. will remember next time


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Its so weird.. An attack by American drones that kills a few terrorists gets so much angry responses from Pakistani members.. On the other hand, a terrorist strike that kills civilians and policemen has zero takers ... Looks like Pakistani members here do not mind terror strikes as long as they are indigenous...


----------



## Dance

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Its so weird.. An attack by American drones that kills a few terrorists gets so much angry responses from Pakistani members.. On the other hand, a terrorist strike that kills civilians and policemen has zero takers ... Looks like Pakistani members here do not mind terror strikes as long as they are indigenous...


 have you seen the indian insurgency thread? You'll barely get any response there from indians but whenever an attack happens in Pakistan it's filled with Indians. Looks like indians only have "sympathies" and comments for Pakistan related attacks


----------



## clmeta

Who comments on Indian insurgency threads then????
Is it full of Pakistanis???


Dance said:


> have you seen the indian insurgency thread? You'll barely get any response there from indians but whenever an attack happens in Pakistan it's filled with Indians. Looks like indians only have "sympathies" and comments for Pakistan related attacks


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Dance said:


> have you seen the indian insurgency thread? You'll barely get any response there from indians but whenever an attack happens in Pakistan it's filled with Indians. Looks like indians only have "sympathies" and comments for Pakistan related attacks



Its a *Pakistani * defence forum after all.. As a lot of your brethren keep reminding us.. So obviously Pakistani news gets more mileage.. But that still does not answer my observation


----------



## Dance

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Its a *Pakistani * defence forum after all.. As a lot of your brethren keep reminding us.. So obviously Pakistani news gets more mileage.. But that still does not answer my observation


 Pakistanis will comment in attacks that happens whereas the indian insurgency has barely any comments from indians


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Dance said:


> Pakistanis will comment in attacks that happens whereas the indian insurgency has barely any comments from indians



I dont see many comments here now.. Do you?


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Two police officials killed, two injured in Quetta attack*

QUETTA: At least two police officials, including an Assistant Sub-Inspector (ASI), were killed and two injured in an ambush on Saryab Road of Quetta on Monday.

According to Superintendent of Police (SP) Sikandar Tareen, a police van of New Saryab PS was returning from a court when a group of armed men, lurking near Aid Village, opened indiscriminate fire.

As a result, the driver of the police van lost control and dashed into a nearby wall. A gas cylinder in the vehicle exploded when it rammed into the wall, SP Saryab said.

The assailants managed to flee from the scene after carrying out the attack.

A heavy contingent of police and security forces reached the spot soon after the attack and threw a cordon in the area.

The deceased were taken to the Provincial Sandeman Hospital where they were identified as ASI Abdul Qayyum and the driver as Constable Mohammad Asif. The condition of the injured were said to be out of danger.

A case has been registered against unknown persons and an investigation is underway.

No group has so far claimed responsibility for the attack.

Police officials have been regularly targeted in Quetta during the last week. The most recent attack came on Sunday evening after a remote controlled bomb planted on a donkey cart targeted a police van passing by on Saryab Road.

Two police officials killed, two injured in Quetta attack &#8211; The Express Tribune

=============================================

*Three bodies in gunny bags recovered from Quetta*

QUETTA: Three bodies in gunny bags were found from a ground in the Faizabad area of Quetta, Express News reported on Monday.

According to police, the ground where the bodies were recovered from is located in the jurisdiction of Shalkot police station. The police added that the bodies were moved to Bolan Medical College Hospital for identification.

Hospital sources revealed that all three bodies had rope marks around their necks, which indicated that they were strangled to death.

They added that the deceased were aged between 25-30 years.

Three bodies in gunny bags recovered from Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune

==========================================

*Police targeted with hand grenades, rockets in KP*

PESHAWAR: A police station was raided in the early hours of the morning in Malazai, and a police wagon was attacked in the Khazana district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Express News reported on Monday.

Unidentified people attacked the Malazai Police Station with hand grenades and rockets at 2am on Monday, in Malazai village of Tank district in Kyber Pakhtunkhwa.

A rocket landed on a house next to the police station, injuring one woman. Two houses were also damaged in the raid.

At 8am on Monday, a police wagon was attacked with a remote control bomb in Khazana in the outskirts of Peshawar. Two police officials, Samil Ullah and Fayaz were injured in the attack and the police wagon was destroyed.

After the raid, a curfew had been imposed in Khazana for an indefinite period of time.

Police targeted with hand grenades, rockets in KP &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Quetta attack: Gunmen kill 5 workers on lunch break *

QUETTA: Unidentified gunmen shot dead six people, including a police official, here on Sunday, police officials said.

A group of armed men riding on two motorbikes opened fire on people sitting in a shop in Sarki area of Quetta. According to police, four people, including a father and his son who were sitting inside a welding shop on Essa Khan Road were killed on the spot.

&#8220;They entered a welding shop when workers were having their lunch and killed five people,&#8221; senior police officer Jahangir Shah said, adding that the dead included four members of the Hazara community and one passer-by.

Before fleeing they also opened fire on a police patrol, killing one policeman and wounding a police official, Shah said.

A heavy contingent of police and Frontier Corps (FC) reached the crime scene and cordoned off the area while the deceased and injured were taken to the Sandeman Provincial Hospital, Quetta where one of the policemen succumbed to his injures upon arrival at hospital.

According to sources, two of the assailants were also injured in retaliatory firing by the police but they escaped from the scene of the crime.

&#8220;Four of the victims belonged to the Shia community and it could be a case of sectarian target killing,&#8221; a senior police official said.

The deceased were identified as Haji Abdul Nabi and his son Mohammad Hassan, Mohammad Tariq and Abdul Manan.

The passerby was identified as Naqeebullah and the police constable as Hayatullah.

No one immediately claimed responsibility for the attack. A case has been registered against the unidentified persons and an investigation is under way. Sunday&#8217;s attack came as Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani flew to Quetta to discuss the law and order situation in the province, officials said.

Quetta attack: Gunmen kill 5 workers on lunch break &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Unabated Violence: Two Levies personnel, 1 Hazara killed*

QUETTA: 
Two Balochistan Levies personnel were killed in an attack on a check post, and a Hazara community member was shot dead, in separate incidents of violence on Saturday.

&#8220;Unidentified attackers opened fire on Balochistan Levies officials who were on duty late on Saturday night in the Rado area of Jaho Tehsil of Awaran district,&#8221; said Deputy Commissioner Ahsan Baloch. At least two personnel were killed on the spot and the attackers managed to flee from the scene, Baloch added.

The dead were taken to a hospital where they were identified as Rasool Buksh and Mohammad Umer Jan. Sources said the attackers took away the weapons of the Levies personnel. No group has claimed responsibility for the attack so far while a case has been registered.

Hazara man killed

In a separate incident, a member of the Hazara community was shot dead near a bus stop on Saryab Road in Quetta on Saturday. The victim, identified as Mohammad Ali, was in a rickshaw when armed men riding on a motorbike opened fire at him. Ali died on the spot and the rickshaw driver sustained injures.

The deceased and the injured were rushed to the Sandeman hospital for autopsy. &#8220;A case has been registered&#8221; a police official said. Meanwhile, unknown persons hurled three hand grenades on a house in Killi Geo area of Quetta. However, no casualty was reported in the attack.

Unabated Violence: Two Levies personnel, 1 Hazara killed &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Safriz

Salala sentinels kill 20 aggressing insrugents - geo.tv

MOHMAND: Security forces killed at least 20 insurgents in retaliation to an attack on the Salala outpost in Mohmand Agency during the wee hours of Tuesday, Geo News reported.

The aggressing insurgents, however, succeeded in wounding at least four of the troops deployed at the military outpost, which had seen so much bloodshed earlier.

Analysts say, it was strange as to why the militants chose the same Salala outpost where the US forces had martyred more than two dozen Pakistani soldiers last year.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Panjgur blast kills one, injures 7*

QUETTA: A man was killed and seven others, including three security personnel, were injured when a remote controlled explosive device went off in Bismillah Chowk area of Chitkan bazaar in Panjgur district on Monday.

According to police, unknown persons had planted an explosive device onto a motorbike and parked it outside a private bank before detonating it by remote control. As result of the explosion, a passer-by was killed on the spot and seven others, including three security personnel, sustained injures.

Police and Frontier Corps personnel rushed to the spot and cordoned off the area. The deceased and injured were taken to the District Headquarters hospital and Javed Medical Complex for treatment.

&#8220;The target was security personnel who were inside the bank,&#8221; a police officer said, adding that an investigation into the incident has been initiated.

The deceased was identified as Abdul Rashid, son of Abdul Hakeem. Among the injured, the security personnel were identified as Zahid Iqbal, Umer Hayat and Mohammad Akhtar. The others injured were Khairullah, Muslim, Khalid and Faisal.

At least ten cars and few motorcycles were damaged in the blast. The police official said the bank building was also damaged in the attack.

According to eyewitness accounts, several security personnel were inside the bank when blast occurred.

A case has been registered against the unknown persons and an investigation into the attack has been launched.


Panjgur blast kills one, injures 7 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militants attack Salala check post, one security official killed*

GHALANAI: At least one security official was killed and three injured when militants attacked the Salala check post in the Baizai subdivision of Mohmand Agency on the Pak-Afghan border late on Monday night, a security official said.

The official in Peshawar claimed that in retaliation, the security forces killed several militants however, their number could not be confirmed.

He said that hundreds of militants attacked the check post in which one official of the Frontier Corps (FC) was killed while three were injured. &#8220;A team of security officials lifted and rushed the injured security officials to a hospital,&#8221; he said.

In November 2011, Nato forces in Afghanistan attacked the Salala check post and killed 26 security officials of Pakistan. After the attack, Pakistan closed the Nato supply routes to Afghanistan which constrained relations between the governments of Pakistan and US.

Militants attack Salala check post, one security official killed &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Four children injured in Bajaur Agency IED blast*

KHAR: At least four children were injured when a roadside Improvised Explosive Device (IED) went off in the Tank Khata area of Khar district, Bajaur Agency on Wednesday, political administration official said.

Officials said that a school boy along with three others was injured when he lifted an IED which exploded in his hand. The explosion occurred at around 12:30pm when the children were on their way home from school, he added.

They were rushed to the Agency Headquarter Hospital of Khar.

Medical Superintendent of the hospital, Riaz Khan, said that the children were in stable condition except for a boy, identified as Zahirullah, who picked the IED. &#8220;Both his hands were blown up due to the explosion,&#8221; he added.

He identified the injured children as 10-year-old Ayesha, 6-year-old Zahiruallah, Bilal and Saim. &#8220;We discharged the children after providing them with first aid,&#8221; while Zahirullah was admitted in the hospital due to serious injuries.

Political administration official of Khar district, Abdullah Hafiz said that the children mistook the IED for scrap. &#8220;We informed the security officials who will conduct a search operation in the area and will defuse all hidden bombs in the region,&#8221; he added.

The official added that several people were injured due to IED blasts that were planted by militants before the military operation in 2008. The militants had planted them to target security forces convoys, he said.

Four children injured in Bajaur Agency IED blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Safriz

Bomb Blast in Quetta city..

4 killed 20 injured...
Was planted on a cycle....


----------



## Areesh

> QUETTA: At least ten people including two children were killed and dozens injured in a blast outside a seminary at Sariab Road in Quetta, Geo News reported Thursday.
> 
> According to sources, an event was taking place at Jamia Islamia Miftah-ul-Uloom when a blast occurred outside the seminary. The explosive device was strapped to a bicycle present beside the seminary gate.
> 
> The bomb was detonated outside the Islamic seminary as a degree ceremony for students was being held inside, DIG Operations Qazi Abdul Wahid told reporters.
> 
> Private guards resorted to aerial firing to disperse the crowd that gathered at the blast scene and hampered rescue work.
> 
> Rescue efforts are still underway while the area was cordoned off by the security officials and bomb disposal squad.



Ten killed, dozens injured in Quetta blast - geo.tv


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Graduation ceremony: 14 killed in blast outside Quetta seminary *
QUETTA: 
The city of Quetta, plagued by sectarian violence and a separatist insurgency, suffered a deadly attack outside a seminary on Thursday, which left 14 people, including five children, dead and more than 48 others wounded.

A powerful bomb blast detonated outside the gates of a seminary near Bank Chowk on Saryab Link Road as a ceremony for students, who had memorised the Holy Quran was being held inside, police told reporters.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the deadliest attack in the city since a car bomb killed 15 people last December. A majority of the victims were students of the seminary.

&#8220;Explosive materials were planted on a bicycle which was parked outside a religious seminary, Jamia Islamia Muftahul Elum. It was a remote-controlled bomb,&#8221; Deputy Inspector General (DIG) Operations Qazi Abdul Wahid told reporters.

According to sources, three nephews of Jamiat Ulema-e-Islam Fazl (JUI-F) General Secretary and Senate opposition leader Maulana Abdul Ghafoor Haideri were also injured in the blast.

Wahid said police had already been deputed in the area where the blast took place, adding that hundreds of students were present inside the seminary when the bomb exploded. Official sources confirmed the death toll.

&#8220;There is a law and order problem in Quetta. However, seminaries were not receiving any threats,&#8221; Capital City Police Officer (CCPO) Quetta Mir Zubair told reporters.

According to the bomb disposal squad, a 5-6 kg explosive was used in the blast in which nearby cars and shops were also damaged. A heavy contingent of Frontier Corps (FC), police and rescue workers were deployed to the location of the blast. The deceased and injured were taken to Provincial Sandeman Hospital and Bolan Medical Complex Teaching Hospital.

&#8220;Five children were among the dead,&#8221; Doctor Mohammad Haider at Provincial Sandeman Hospital told reporters. Haji Khudai Nazar, 40, who was wounded in the abdomen, told AFP that he had come to attend the function as a guest.

&#8220;As soon as we got out of the car, there was a huge blast. Dust covered the whole area. People were crying. Afterwards &#8211; I fell unconscious,&#8221; he said.

Graduation ceremony: 14 killed in blast outside Quetta seminary &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*19 killed, 20 injured in Peshawar blast*

PESHAWAR: At least 19 people were killed and 20 injured in a blast on Charsadda Road in Peshawar on Friday.

Reports state that a bomb had targeted a bus of Civil Secretariat employees. Eyewitnesses said that up to 30 people were on board the bus when it was targeted.

Express News reported that those killed as a result of the blast included four men, four women and a child.

Eight bodies were shifted to Charsadda Hospital and 11 to Lady Reading Hospital.

An emergency has been declared at both hospitals.

19 killed, 20 injured in Peshawar blast &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barrack-Obummer

The bus was near the city of Peshawar when the bomb planted inside it exploded, almost completely destroying the back half of the colorfully decorated vehicle. The dead included six women, said senior police officer Tahir Ayub Khan. Another 35 people were wounded in the explosion, he said.

Full story here:

FOX News - World - Latest Headlines - Bomb targeting bus carrying government employees in northwest Pakistan kills 18


----------



## mjnaushad

May the dead rest in peace......


----------



## Barrack-Obummer

Bus bomb kills 19 in northwest Pakistan: police

Reuters says 19 dead. Indeed may they R.I.P.


----------



## Haseebullah

May their souls rest in peace.


----------



## IND151

RIP to dead


----------



## AbhijitSingh

That's 2 days in a row.. RIP to the innocent civilians.. Getting caught in the middle of security forces and the militants..


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast targeting police mobile injures six in Nowshera*

NOWSHERA: At least six people were injured when a remote controlled bomb went off near a police mobile in the Aurangabad area of Pabbi in Nowshera on Friday, police officials said.

Station House Officer (SHO) Pabbi Police Station, Jan Akbar said that the police mobile was targeted during routine patrol on GT Road, adding that it was completely destroyed as a result of the explosion.

He said that a bomb planted near an electricity pole detonated when the vehicle reached the Aurangabad area.

Akbar said that six people, including two police officials, were injured. Constables Wajid Ali and Hazrat Ali were rushed to Lady Hospital in Peshawar, while the civilians were shifted to Civil Hospital in Pabbi.

The injured civilians were identified as Noor Muhammad, Noorullah, Amin Jan and Jasmine

Blast targeting police mobile injures six in Nowshera &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Targeted: 4 policemen killed in Quetta*

QUETTA: Four policemen were killed when unidentified gunmen opened fire on them on Saryab Link Badiani Road in Quetta, Express News has reported.

A police official confirmed the casualties.

&#8220;The four policemen were performing their routine patrol along the railway track where they were stationed two days ago at the request of railway officials,&#8221; a police official said.

It could not be determined whether any of the assailants were injured.

The bodies were shifted to a local hospital.

Law enforcement agencies cordoned off the area and set up blockades all over the city. A search operation was initiated to find the assailants.

Earlier, a powerful bomb detonated outside the gates of a seminary near Bank Chowk on Saryab Link Road as a ceremony for students, who had memorised the Holy Quran was being held inside, killing 14 people and injuring 48 others.

Targeted: 4 policemen killed in Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Wana check post: Rocket attack leaves one security man dead*

DERA ISMAIL KHAN: 
One security man was killed and three others were injured when militants fired eight rockets at a security check post near the Kari Kot Chowk of the Wana Bazaar and Scouts Camp, North Waziristan early Sunday morning.

Conflicting reports about the death of civilians surfaced after the incident. While an intelligence official told The Express Tribune that six civilians, including two women had died, the local political administration insisted that only two women had perished.

Security forces retaliated and the exchange of fire continued till dawn, with both sides using heavy and light weapons.

Seven people have been arrested from Karam Kot and taken to an undisclosed location by the security forces, the political administration said.

The security official killed was identified as Zakar Hussain Thori and the three injured were identified as Fida Mehsud, Amen Marwath and Nisar Kundi. The three injured personnel were shifted to a military hospital located in the Wana Scouts Camp, official told The Express Tribune.

Early on Sunday, security forces made announcements through loudspeakers and warned people in Wana Bazaar and the surrounding areas to vacate the region before launching a search operation.

Shortly afterwards, security forces, backed by gunship helicopters and tanks, entered Wana Bazaar and started a manhunt for militants belonging to the Mullah Nazir group.

Forces demolished the commander Malang&#8217;s office in the Shah Alam Adda area and commander Shamsullah&#8217;s office located close to the Wana Floor Mill in Wana Bazaar.

They also demolished a market and three shops which were reportedly being used by militants for attacking the Aman check post. Curfew was imposed and all the link roads to Wana Bazaar were sealed with all traffic and pedestrians barred from the area during the search operation.

Commander Shamsullah was killed in a drone strike about three months ago in Angor Tehsil of Wana sub-division of South Waziristan. Rapa Khan Zale Khel took over as the new commander in his place. Earlier, Malang was also seriously injured in a drone strike in the Mandatha area of Tehsil Birmal.

A resident told The Express Tribune, on the condition of anonymity, that there was &#8220;black smoke&#8221; over the Wana Bazzar and no one was allowed to go towards the area.

A shopkeeper, who was trapped in the Wana Bazaar inside his shop during the nighttime firing and managed to escape in the morning, said that he came across three shops which were razed to the ground and there were bullet holes on other shops.

&#8220;I am lucky enough to have come out alive from Wana Bazzar,&#8221; he said.

Wana check post: Rocket attack leaves one security man dead &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## swathi

Mullah Nazir belongs to Good Taliban category of pakistan. How did they target his men? Surprising!


----------



## Safriz

Six killed, 50 injured in blast near passenger bus - geo.tv

and the worst thing about this blast is that our expert security forces they they cant figure out if it was a roadside bomb or was planted inside the bus...
Look for the crater mate,if its there on the road its a roadside bomb


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

these terrorists are the ones who are terrorizing innocent people; affecting their business and also affecting the local economys


they only focus on death rather than life -- so death to them



Safriz said:


> Six killed, 50 injured in blast near passenger bus - geo.tv
> 
> and the worst thing about this blast is that our expert security forces they they cant figure out if it was a roadside bomb or was planted inside the bus...
> Look for the crater mate,if its there on the road its a roadside bomb



regardless of cause --- these sectarian groups need to be wiped out with a vicious iron fist


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Provincial unrest: Blasts in K-P, FATA kill five *

PESHAWAR: At least five people were killed and four others injured in a series of explosions in parts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata).

*Peshawar*

A woman was killed, while her four children were injured when unidentified assailants hurled a hand grenade at a house in Bachi Korona area of Nasir Bagh, on the outskirts of Peshawar. A police officer at the Nasir Bagh Police Station said the motive behind the attack was an old feud.
* 
Tirah Valley*

In Khyber Agency, three people were killed after a remote-controlled bomb planted in a car detonated near Mastak area, security officials said. All passengers were members of the Zakhakhel tribe.

*Swabi*

A 16-year-old boy was killed when a gas cylinder exploded in a factory in Gadoon Industrial Estate, District Swabi. An officer at the Gadoon Police Station confirmed the incident and said the blast occurred at a beverage factory called Muslim Cola. &#8220;Waqas Kapoor was working alone in the factory at that time since other people had left for lunch,&#8220; he added.

*Jamrud*

In another blast, a house was destroyed in Molagori area of Jamrud subdivision Khyber Agency. According to Shakeel Ahmad, a political administration official in Molagori, the house was detonated near Marble Chowk. Fortunately, no causalities were reported. &#8220;A small amount of explosives were planted around the boundary wall of the house,&#8221; he said. But a local tribesman denied the report and said militants had planted the bomb to destroy a gambling den in the area.

*Jalozai*

An Improvised Explosive Device (IED) exploded inside a tent at the Jalozai Camp. Jan Akbar, a police officer at the Jalozai Police Station said the blast burnt down the tent, but there were no fatalities because no one was inside the tent at that time.

Soon after the explosion, police launched a search operation at the camp in which several suspects were arrested. &#8220;We have shifted them to an undisclosed location for interrogation,&#8221; SHO Jan Akbar said.

Provincial unrest: Blasts in K-P, FATA kill five &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*2 killed, 2 injured in Budh Bair blast*

PESHAWAR: At least two people were killed and two others were injured when a bomb blast ripped through a bus stop in the Bazair Khel area of Budh Bair, Express News reported on Tuesday.

According to sources, the intended target was a former nazim of the area who was not present in the vehicle at the time of the attack.

The injured were shifted to Lady Reading Hospital.

Earlier, at least 19 people were killed and 20 were injured in a blast on Charsadda Road, which reports said had targeted a bus of Civil Secretariat employees.

2 killed, 2 injured in Budh Bair blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Revenge of militants: Suicide attack targeting militia chief kills two*

PESHAWAR: 
A suicide bomber targeting the chief of a tribal militia has killed two people and wounded another five on the outskirts of the city.

The bomber targeted a vehicle carrying aides of Fahimur Rehman, the chief of Bazid Khel Aman Lashker, on Canal Road, in the Bazid Khel area &#8211; just outside Peshawar on Tuesday. Rehman, however, remained unhurt.

The bomber, in his teens, detonated the explosives strapped to his body when the vehicle cruised past. The blast destroyed the vehicle, killing two men &#8211; a cousin and a security guard of Rehman &#8211; and injuring five others.

Luckily, Rehman remained unhurt because he was travelling in another car.

The injured &#8211; four passersby and a community police constable &#8211; were ferried to Peshawar&#8217;s Lady Reading Hospital (LRH).

Soon after the attack, Rehman&#8217;s furious supporters gathered at the site and fired gunshots into the air, whipping up fear among local residents.

Rehman told The Express Tribune that they were travelling to Peshawar in two separate vehicles on two different routes.

&#8220;When one of the vehicles reached a bridge on a canal, the suicide bomber jumped on it and detonated the explosives,&#8221; he said.

He blamed militants for the attack &#8211; but refused to name any particular group. He vowed to avenge the death of his aides.

Shafiullah, the superintendent of police (Rural), confirmed to The Express Tribune that it was a suicide attack. Bomb Disposal Squad chief Shafqat Malik said around eight kilogrammes of &#8216;high explosives&#8217; were used in the attack.

Revenge of militants: Suicide attack targeting militia chief kills two &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## fatman17

*Deadly suicide bombings declining in Pakistan: Report*

Pakist*an Body Count report*s 44 incide*nts in 2011 as compar*ed to 90 in year 2009. 

By Ema Anis

Published: June 13, 2012


The year 2011 saw 44 suicide bombings, while the current year has seen 16 bombings as yet.


The trend of deadly suicide bombings in Pakistan took its toll in the year 2009 with 90 incidents, but subsequently declined in the following years, according to an analysis by Pakistan Body Count. The year 2011 saw 44 suicide bombings, while the current year has seen 16 bombings as yet.

Pakistan Body Count, which is only available online, maintains a history and timeline of suicide bombings and drone attacks in the country, with data collected from media reports, hospitals and the internet.

According to the data, the year 2009 which saw the most suicide bombings had 1,090 people killed and 3,462 injured.

The highest number of people killed was 1,153 in the year 2010 of 58 suicide bombings.

In 2011, around 625 people lost their lives while 1,386 got injured, and in the current year, 119 have been killed and 254 injured as yet.

Suicide bombings in the country have killed a total number of 5,205 people and injured 13,618, according to the website.

The data of suicide attacks, deaths and injuries from 2002-2011 is represented as follows:



Year.....Suicide attacks.....Killed.....Injured
2002.....2........................27.........91

2003.....2........................65..........115

2004.....8........................82..........399

2005.....4.........................83..........230

2006.....9.......................161..........230

2007.....57......................842..........2,008

2008.....61......................940...........2,426

2009.....90.....................1,090..........3,462

2010.....58.....................1,153...........2,954

2011.....44......................625.............1,386

Correction: In an earlier version of the story, suicide attacks was mistakenly written as drone attacks at two instances. The error is regretted.


----------



## ziaulislam

they count the bombs planted. recent years have shown the trend moving towards implanted bombs, as some sort of deficiency in availability suicide bombers have been seen


----------



## VelocuR

*At least 15 militants killed in Dir, Orakzai*







*ORAKZAI: At least six militants were killed by Pakistani forces, in an act of retaliation, at the Pak-Afghan border on Thursday, DawnNews reported.*

Pakistani forces opened their fire after they were attacked by the militants from the other side of the border.

The incident took place in the mountain region of upper Dir area.

*Meanwhile in Orakzai agency&#8217;s Mamuzai area, jet-bombing of the Pakistani forces killed at least nine militants and their hideouts were also demolished.*

*According to the sub-collector Hameed Khan, &#8220;Jet-bombing of the Pakistani security forces on suspected militant hideouts, at least nine militants were killed and six hideouts were destroyed in Mamuzai area of Orakzai.&#8221;*

*&#8220;Ninety two percent of Orakzai area is not under the control of the militants, &#8221;* security sources said.



fatman17 said:


> *Deadly suicide bombings declining in Pakistan: Report*
> 
> Pakist*an Body Count report*s 44 incide*nts in 2011 as compar*ed to 90 in year 2009.
> 
> By Ema Anis
> 
> Published: June 13, 2012
> 
> 
> The year 2011 saw 44 suicide bombings, while the current year has seen 16 bombings as yet.
> 
> 
> The trend of deadly suicide bombings in Pakistan took its toll in the year 2009 with 90 incidents, but subsequently declined in the following years, according to an analysis by Pakistan Body Count. The year 2011 saw 44 suicide bombings, while the current year has seen 16 bombings as yet.
> 
> Pakistan Body Count, which is only available online, maintains a history and timeline of suicide bombings and drone attacks in the country, with data collected from media reports, hospitals and the internet.
> 
> According to the data, the year 2009 which saw the most suicide bombings had 1,090 people killed and 3,462 injured.
> 
> The highest number of people killed was 1,153 in the year 2010 of 58 suicide bombings.
> 
> In 2011, around 625 people lost their lives while 1,386 got injured, and in the current year, 119 have been killed and 254 injured as yet.
> 
> Suicide bombings in the country have killed a total number of 5,205 people and injured 13,618, according to the website.
> 
> The data of suicide attacks, deaths and injuries from 2002-2011 is represented as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Year.....Suicide attacks.....Killed.....Injured
> 2002.....2........................27.........91
> 
> 2003.....2........................65..........115
> 
> 2004.....8........................82..........399
> 
> 2005.....4.........................83..........230
> 
> 2006.....9.......................161..........230
> 
> 2007.....57......................842..........2,008
> 
> 2008.....61......................940...........2,426
> 
> 2009.....90.....................1,090..........3,462
> 
> 2010.....58.....................1,153...........2,954
> 
> 2011.....44......................625.............1,386
> 
> Correction: In an earlier version of the story, suicide attacks was mistakenly written as drone attacks at two instances. The error is regretted.



Thread: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...gs-declining-pakistan-report.html#post3052140


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Brothers killed, uncle injured in Quetta attack*

QUETTA: Two people were killed and one was injured when unidentified men on motorcycles opened fire on them in the Tail Godown area of the city, the Associated Press of Pakistan (APP) reported on Friday.

Police sources confirmed the reports and added that the deceased, who were brothers, were standing outside their house when the assailants attacked them.

Both brothers died on the spot whereas the boys&#8217; uncle was injured. The assailants fled the scene.

The deceased were identified as Zeshan and Bilal and the injured as Abdul Jabbar.

The police, while quoting preliminary investigations, said that no cause of the attack could be ascertained as yet.

A case was registered and a probe into the incident was initiated.

Brothers killed, uncle injured in Quetta attack &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## killerx

years back we use to see in news in Pakistan clashes of suni shia Indian agent agents caused bomb blast in Pakistan times have changed gov is using different tactics to take mind of there corruption campaigns and ppp and musharaf have used the most successful and bloodiest one. When will it end?


----------



## diamond007

Does anyone know the list of french schools in Islamabad?

Is the french embassy has a dedicated school for the french citizins living in Islamabad

Thanks/Tamer


----------



## Areesh

> *PESHAWAR: At least eight people were killed and dozens including children injured when a blast occurred at Landi Kotal Bazaar of Khyber Agency Saturday, Geo News reported.*
> 
> According to sources, a blast occurred at Landi Kotal Bazaar that wounded several persons including children who were shifted to hospital where many were said to be in critical condition. Eight persons later succumbed to their injuries.
> 
> Sources told that blast occurred close to Amna Lashkar leaders&#8217; office.
> 
> Further details of the explosion are yet to be ascertained.



Khyber Agency: 8 killed, dozens injured in Landi Kotal blast - geo.tv


----------



## xataxsata

*Bomb kills 26 in Pakistan market, 65 wounded*



(Reuters) - A bomb planted in a pickup truck killed at least 26 people at a market in northwest Pakistan on Saturday and wounded 65, security and hospitals officials said, in one of the largest bombing death tolls in weeks.

The target in the town of Landi Kotal appeared to be a tribal leader allied with the government against the Pakistani Taliban, the Islamist militant group blamed for many of the suicide bombings across the country, security officials said.

Hospital officials said 65 people were wounded, most of them fruit and vegetable vendors.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility.

One security official said a suicide bomber connected with the attack began wandering around the town near the border with Afghanistan shortly after the explosion.

"The blast was so powerful, it was heard far and wide and caused damage to nearby buildings," said resident Sher Mohammad Shinwari

The Pakistani Taliban are seeking to topple the U.S.-backed government. Suicide attacks have eased in recent months but there are no signs Pakistan's military has broken the back of the group.

(Reporting by Jibran Ahmad, Ibrahim Shinwari and Ismail Khan; Writing by Michael Georgy; Editing by Sanjeev Miglani)

Bomb kills 26 in Pakistan market, 65 wounded | Reuters


----------



## VCheng

May the dead rest in peace, and may the wounded heal quickly and fully.

I hope the perpetrators are caught and punished.


----------



## Hulk

RIP to innocent civilians.


----------



## KRAIT

RIP..............


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast In Kohat: Four policemen among 6 dead*

A blast targeting a police van in Kohat killed six people, including four police officials, and injured five others late Saturday night.
Initial investigations revealed that the bomb was concealed in a pushcart parked by the roadside, which exploded when a police van drove past.
Kohat police spokesperson, Tanveer, confirmed the incident, saying that the police mobile was on a routine patrol on the Bannu-Kohat Road when the bomb went off.
The injured included the Saddar police station SHO, he said, adding that six officials were travelling in the vehicle when the bomb went off.
Published In The Express Tribune, June 17th, 2012.

Blast In Kohat: Four policemen among 6 dead &#8211; The Express Tribune

*'Desecration of Holy Quran': 2 children killed in Quetta protest*

QUETTA: A mob attacked a police station in Quetta on Saturday, demanding a man detained for allegedly desecrating the Quran be handed over, leaving at least two children dead and 19 with gunshot wounds.
Violence erupted after police arrested a &#8220;mentally retarded&#8221; man said to have burnt pages of the holy book in Kuchlak, about 16 kilometres (10 miles) north of Quetta, senior administration official Qambar Dashti told AFP.
&#8220;Angry protesters, mostly Afghan refugees, torched several vehicles and pelted police with stones,&#8221; Dashti said. They burnt tires and blocked the Quetta-Chaman highway.
&#8220;Chanting the man should be killed for blasphemy, they later entered the police station and started firing,&#8221; he said, adding that a senior police officer, SP Saddar Malik Irshad narrowly escaped while his police guard was wounded in the shooting.
Police fired tear gas shells and opened fire in self defence, Quetta police chief Qazi Wajid said. ATF and FC had to be called in to bring the situation under control.
The clash left two children dead and 19 people wounded including eight policemen, he said. &#8220;All the wounded people have bullet injuries,&#8221; he added.
The protesters said the accused deserved death for blasphemy and demanded the police hand him over to them, he said.
&#8220;The man appeared to be mentally retarded, we have taken him into custody and ordered an investigation,&#8221; Wajid said, adding that control had been restored

&#8216;Desecration of Holy Quran&#8217;: 2 children killed in Quetta protest &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast near IT university in Quetta kills three, injures 30*

QUETTA: At least three students died, while around 30 were injured when a powerful blast occurred near an IT university located in Jinnah Town of Quetta early Monday morning, Express News reported.

The bomb was planted inside a car parked nearby.

The blast occurred when a van carrying students to the university reached the campus.

Four police officials were also injured as a police mobile passed by.

Capital City Police Officer Quetta said that the university bus was targeted in the attack.

The injured were moved to Combined Military Hospital (CMH) and Civil Hospital.

Police cordoned off Jinnah Town &#8211; a residential area in Quetta. The roadside blast left a 3-foot crater on the road.

Police and security teams have reached the site and an investigative operation is underway.

A rickshaw parked nearby was completely destroyed in the blast, while the buildings nearby received damages.

Blast near IT university in Quetta kills three, injures 30 &#8211; The Express Tribune

Bomb kills 5 students on bus in southwestern Pakistan
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...outhwestern-Pakistan/articleshow/14234795.cms


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Teacher killed in Quetta *

QUETTA: A principal of Kali Shekhan School and a representative of Watan Teachers Association, Nazir Marri was killed due to firing by unidentified persons on Arbab Karam Khan Road on Tuesday.

Students protested and burned tyres against the murder of the school teacher thus suspending traffic.

While protesting against the incident, students blocked traffic on Saryab Phattak, Double Road, Imdaad Chowk, and Zarghoon Road. The angry students resorted to vandalism, forcing the police to use tear gas. They also burned down a memorial on Imdaad Chowk.

The police dispersed the protesters before restoring traffic.

Following an appeal from Watan Teachers Association all schools remained closed for the day whereas a 10 day mourning period was declared.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/7284-acts-terrorism-pakistan-103.html#post3068814

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it's the BLA and their supporters who are responsible for the killings of professors, engineers, even NGO workers.

they are nothing more than terrorists; so the ''morality brigades'' and the degenerate ISI ''enthusiastics'' in western and indian media should take note of this first

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*SHO injured in Lower Dir remote-controlled blast*

LOWER DIR: A Station House Officer (SHO) and a gunman were injured in an explosion on Wednesday in Lower Dir, Express News reported.

The SHO of Lal Qila Police Station, Hazrat Hussain, was on a routine patrol in his car in the Zemdara area of Maidan in Lower Dir when a remote-controlled bomb installed on the roadside exploded, injuring him and the gunman.

After the blast, the area was cordoned off by the police.

The injured were shifted to Dir Qila Hospital.

SHO injured in Lower Dir remote-controlled blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## niaz

An Editorial in the Dawn of June 20, 2012.

Quetta carnageFrom the Newspaper | 23 hours ago 1 

THERE seems to be no end to the relentless murder of members of the Shia Hazara community in Balochistan. Many of the victims of Monday&#8217;s suicide car bombing that targeted a university bus in Quetta, in which at least four people died and over 70 were injured, belonged to this beleaguered ethnic group. Lashkar-i-Jhangvi has claimed responsibility for the attack saying that its latest atrocity was &#8216;revenge&#8217; for the bombing of a madressah in Quetta earlier this month. Members of the Balochistan Assembly have rightly questioned the role of intelligence agencies, particularly their inability to pre-empt such acts of terrorism. The deadly violence in Balochistan, especially in its capital city, has created a state of fear and mistrust between the ethnic and religious communities that reside in the province. However, while the provincial government has largely played the role of spectator as violence consumes Balochistan, it is the security establishment that must primarily explain why terrorist outfits have been allowed to operate with impunity in the province.

As we have argued before, trying to stop a suicide bomber when he is about to strike is next to impossible. Also, it is not possible for the security forces to be everywhere all the time. The fact is a police vehicle was accompanying the ill-fated bus in Monday&#8217;s tragedy, yet it could do little to prevent the carnage. The key, then, to checking the violence is to dismantle the infrastructure of terrorist groups through better intelligence gathering and pre-emptive action. The intelligence agencies&#8217; role in this regard has been woeful to say the least, with militants striking at will in Balochistan. These shortcomings need to be addressed and the authorities in Islamabad as well as Quetta need to shake off their apathy so that the lives of the people of Balochistan can be secured.

Quetta carnage | DAWN.COM

Writing of the letter to the Swiss Gov't is far more important and has kept all the media, political parties and the Supreme Court occupied for the last two years.

Human life is cheap in Pakistan; who cares for the Shia kafirs anyway? Ask Rana Sana ullah, killers are his bosom buddies and he is darling of Nawaz Sharif and the Law Minister of Punjab no less! 

But of course it is all due to Indian, CIA & Zionist conspiracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ikrash

I think we should first ponder the fact that this is not our war anyway we have foolishliy indulge ourselves in to something much much bigger . 
No one can fight against someone who is willing to die its is that same core that make us strong that is being used against us now and i dont think violence is the solution to the problem it only creates problems never solves them .


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Two killed, 22 injured in Peshawar blast*

PESHAWAR: At least two people were killed while 22 others were injured when a bomb placed in a cooking utensil exploded near Panj Peer Ziarat in Peshawar on Thursday.
According to police, 10 kilogramme of explosives material was planted in a pressure cooker and placed on a donkey cart tied near the shrine. The place is frequented by devotees on Thursdays.
&#8220;It appears that the target was the worshippers who were gathered here,&#8221; police official Tahir Ayub told AFP.
The two dead include a child and a 70-year-old man. The injured include five children and five women.
According to Express News correspondent Jahangir Shehzad, the blast was very intense and damaged a wall and a car parked nearby.
Bomb disposal squad has reached the spot and is searching the area for any possible secondary explosives planted by the perpetrators.

Two killed, 22 injured in Peshawar blast &#8211; The Express Tribune

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Two killed, 12 injured in Quetta blast*

QUETTA: Two people were killed while 12 others sustained injuries in a blast in the Ghosabad area of Quetta on Thursday, Express News reported.
Express News correspondent Arif Mehmood reported that the blast took place inside a mosque at a time when people were gathering for evening prayers.
Police and rescue officials reached the site and shifted the injured to a nearby hospital.
The blast irked people of the area who started protesting, barring the media personnel from covering the incident.

Two killed, 12 injured in Quetta blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## KRAIT

^^ Read the news, sad one....responsible ones for bombing in Peshawar and Quetta in Pakistan and Maoists in India......i wish they die painful death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## babajees

The recent blast in quetta was at a tableeghi markaz..  they are the most non violent religious ppl, why attack them!!

locals say its probably revenge attacks by shias (due to attacks on hazaras by sunni extremists)!. y target the innocent on both sides??


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Landmine, firing*

Meanwhile, four persons, including a father and son, were killed in a landmine explosion and firing incidents in Dera Bugti and Kech districts on Thursday morning.

&#8220;Three persons, including a boy, were heading towards Sui on a motorbike when they drove over a landmine in the Bugti tribal territory. All three were killed in the blast,&#8221; police officials said.

The deceased were identified as Muhammad Hafiz, Irfan and Ahmed Hussain Bugti.

In another incident, unidentified assailants shot dead a person in the Tump area of Kech district near Turbat. The deceased was identified as Mehboub. The police moved the body to the hospital for autopsy.


Targeting worshippers: Two killed in Quetta mosque explosion &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*FATA violence: Four security personnel killed in various attacks*

*UPPER DIR*: At least one security personnel was killed and two injured when militants attacked a check post in Bin Darra area near the Pak-Afghan border in district Upper Dir on Friday, security officials said.
Officials claimed that more than five militants were killed in retaliation when militants from across the border fired at the Karakar check post at around noon in Bin Darra area of Tehsil Barawal.
The deceased and injured were shifted to Shahi Kot Army Unit Hospital in Upper Dir.
Meanwhile, one security official was killed and two others were injured when a security forces&#8217; mobile patrol hit a road side IED in Sararogha, South Waziristan on Friday, according to security officials.
*Five security personnel missing*
Addressing the media from an unknown location, Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) spokesperson Ihsanullah Ihsan said they had kidnapped some security personnel whose video would soon be released. &#8220;Two of our men were also killed during clashes&#8221; Ihsan said.
A security official confirmed that five of their colleagues were missing and their whereabouts were unknown.
Meanwhile, Lakki Marwat police arrested Muhammad Tahir, brother of local TTP commander Ashraf Ali, according to a press statement issued by DPO Lakki Marwat Umar Fayaz.
Tahir was apprehended after police received a tip-off for his location, according to the statement.
He was allegedly involved in the Shah Hassan Khel suicide blast in Lakki Marwat on January 1, 2010, in which more than a 100 people were killed and approximately 30 injured.
Tahir is being kept in an undisclosed location and will be presented before the court on Saturday (today), another police official told The Express Tribune.
*IED kills 2 levies personnel*
An improvised explosive device (IED) exploded near a Levies post at Khra Shah, Tehsil Khwaizai in Baezai sub-division of Mohmand Agency late Friday evening, security sources of the Mohmand political administration told The Express Tribune.
&#8220;There was firing heard after the incident, possibly mortar shells,&#8221; the official said.
As a result of the blast and firing, two Levies personnel &#8211; Hameedullah and Ismail &#8211; were killed while two others were seriously injured. The men were shifted to Agency Headquarter Hospital, Ghallanai.

FATA violence: Four security personnel killed in various attacks &#8211; The Express Tribune

*Roadside bomb injures three security officials*

PESHAWAR: Three police men were injured when a police foot patrol came under attack from a roadside bomb on the Shah Aalam Road within the jurisdiction of Daudzai police station on the outskirts of Peshawar on Friday night.
Three policemen Pervaz, Imran and Naseer had been deployed at a security check post in Sakhar Pura village near Satellite Hospital. They were returning to the police station when a bomb planted by the roadside exploded, leaving them injured.
They were rushed to the Lady Reading Hospital (LRH).
SP Rural Shafiullah told The Express Tribune that three police had been injured. &#8220;Two of them belong to regular police while the third, Imran, is a Community Police constable,&#8221; he said, adding that one of the injured was serious.
A large number of police officers reached the area and started a search operation. They arrested several suspicious people who had been taken to the police station for questioning.
&#8220;Around 2 kilogram high explosive has been used in the attack and it was a remote controlled bomb,&#8221; an official of the Bomb Disposal Squad (BDS) Hukam Khan, told the Express Tribune, adding that it was a home made device.
It is worth mentioning here that 19 people had been killed in the same area when a powerful explosion inside a Civil Secretariat bus three weeks ago.

Roadside bomb injures three security officials &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## KRAIT

QUETTA:* Seven people were killed and four others were injured when unidentified men opened fire at a hotel on Saryab Road in Quetta, Express News reported on Saturday.*

Rescue teams reached the scene and shifted the injured, who were in critical condition, and the deceased to a local hospital.
Witnesses said the assailants were on motorcycles and opened indiscriminate firing on the men sitting at the hotel.
Police and Frontier Corps (FC) cordoned off the area.
It is suspected to be an incident of target killing which has become, along with bomb blasts, a common occurrence in the area.

*Earlier, at least 14 people, including five children, were killed and over 48 sustained injures in a powerful remote-controlled blast outside a religious seminary near Bank Chowk on Saryab Link Road.
*
7 killed, 4 injured in Quetta firing incident &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

^^^ update

*Eight dead in Quetta market shooting*

In another incident of a brazen daylight attack in Balochistan&#8217;s provincial capital, at least eight people, including a policeman, were gunned down at a shop on Saturday.
Police said that armed men entered a laundry shop, situated in the Mill area of Saryab Road, where 11 people were present and opened indiscriminate fire, killing six people on the spot and injuring three others. The injured were shifted to the Provincial Sandeman Hospital, where two of them succumbed to their injuries.
A case has been registered against &#8220;unidentified gunmen&#8221; and investigations are under way, according to officials.
DIG Investigations Hamid Shakil denied the attack was a case of targeted killing, saying it was possibly a case of personal enmity.
Some reports suggested that the attackers were targeting Sindhi -speaking people. However, local residents dismissed these reports, saying there is no conflict between the Sindhis and Baloch militants on any issue.They argued that there is a possibility that the attack was fuelled by revenge.
According to AFP, initial investigations indicated that the victims were &#8220;settlers,&#8221; senior police official Iskander Tareen said, referring to people who have settled in Balochistan from other provinces of Pakistan.
However, there was no claim of responsibility for the attack.
Mohammad Ali, a shopkeeper told The Express Tribune, &#8220;We heard the sound of firing from the laundry shop and rushed to the spot.&#8221; He added that the armed men, who were on motorbikes, were fleeing when they reached the spot.
The deceased were identified as Police Constable Gul Mohammad resident of Dera Allah Yar, Nurullah and Mohammad Umair from Jacobabad, Sher Ahmed from Bhag Nari, Mohammad Ishaq Soomoro, Abdul Hameed and Mohammad.
The owner of the laundry shop, identified as Shehzad, was also injured in the attack and is currently in critical condition.
Published In The Express Tribune, June 24th, 2012.

Eight dead in Quetta market shooting &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Safriz

BLA terrorists in action.
Ethnic cleansing of non baloch residents of balochistan.
Yet USA and india have the audacity to support them.


----------



## Areesh

Safriz said:


> BLA terrorists in action.
> Ethnic cleansing of non baloch residents of balochistan.
> Yet USA and india have the audacity to support them.



It is doesn't matter what America and India are doing.

What matters is that what are we doing to handle this situation. Where are our law enforcing agencies? Where are agencies responsible for internal security? Where is the judiciary? Where are the federal and provincial govt? 

We are incompetent and we can't blame others for incompetency.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Three policemen killed, one injured in Quetta*

QUETTA: At least three policemen were killed and one injured after a police mobile was attacked by unknown armed men near the Eastern Bypass in Quetta, Express News reported on Sunday.
The bodies and the injured have been shifted to the Civil Hospital.
Police sources said that four armed men on two motorbikes attacked the police mobile, which was patrolling the area as per routine. The attackers managed to escape, however a police car was sent to chase them down.
According to Express News correspondent Arif Mehmood, police and FC personnel have been deployed in the area after the incident
The Easter Bypass is located around 8km away from the city, which is a deserted area.

Three policemen killed, one injured in Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Safriz

Areesh said:


> It is doesn't matter what America and India are doing.
> 
> What matters is that what are we doing to handle this situation. Where are our law enforcing agencies? Where are agencies responsible for internal security? Where is the judiciary? Where are the federal and provincial govt?
> 
> We are incompetent and we can't blame others for incompetency.


 
They are being grilled by supreme court for killing terrorists....
Their hands are tied.....terrorists are free.
The joys of crazymocracy


----------



## Jango

Shardul.....the lion said:


> *Three policemen killed, one injured in Quetta*
> 
> QUETTA: At least three policemen were killed and one injured after a police mobile was attacked by unknown armed men near the Eastern Bypass in Quetta, Express News reported on Sunday.
> The bodies and the injured have been shifted to the Civil Hospital.
> Police sources said that four armed men on two motorbikes attacked the police mobile, which was patrolling the area as per routine. The attackers managed to escape, however a police car was sent to chase them down.
> According to Express News correspondent Arif Mehmood, police and FC personnel have been deployed in the area after the incident
> The Easter Bypass is located around 8km away from the city, which is a deserted area.
> 
> Three policemen killed, one injured in Quetta  The Express Tribune


 
I am waiting for Asma Jehangir to condemn this act of violence. 

Or did this happen because of ISI as well? To create negative impression about BLA?


----------



## Areesh

Safriz said:


> They are being grilled by supreme court for killing terrorists....
> Their hands are tied.....terrorists are free.
> The joys of crazymocracy



They are not fulfilling their duties. What is stopping them from presenting a detailed report in SC about these terrorists so they can force SC to allow them action against these terrorist organizations. They are just watching like idiots all these killings. Why don't they put pressure on this govt to take action against these terrorists. Why don't they present the barbaric acts of these terrorists in media. 

I am sorry to say but in case of Baluchistan we are simply behaving as idiots. And this includes army too.


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*Eight Pakistani soldiers killed in cross-border attack​*
By Reza Sayah, CNN

updated 5:06 PM EDT, Sun June 24, 2012

Islamabad (CNN) -- More than 100 Taliban fighters crossed over from Afghanistan and attacked three Pakistani military posts Sunday night, killing at least eight soldiers, Pakistani military officials said.

At least 15 Taliban fighters were killed in firefights that followed the attacks in the district of Upper Dir in northwest Paksitan, Colonel Wasim Ahmed told CNN.

Pakistani Taliban spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan told CNN the Afghan Taliban carried out the attacks. The Pakistani Taliban helped with reconnaissance and information before the attack, Ehsan said.

Three other Pakistani military officials confirmed the attack but asked not to be named because they are not authorized to speak to the media on the record.

Sunday's attacks were the latest in a series of cross-border assaults from regions in eastern Afghanistan where U.S. troops began pulling out last year.

In 2011, cross-border attacks by militants killed scores of Pakistani soldiers and increased tensions between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Kabul and Islamabad have long accused one another of not doing enough to secure the border.

Washington has almost always sided with Afghanistan in the finger-pointing, often blaming some of the deadliest attacks against western targets in Afghanistan on militants based in Pakistan's mostly ungoverned tribal region.

Deadly standoff ends at Afghan hotel; hostages freed after several hours 

2 children among dead in Pakistan blasts

Eight Pakistani soldiers killed in cross-border attack - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

RIP to the soldiers, Pakistan's Air Force should bomb the area near the border where there are suspected hideout areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sashan

RIP heroic souls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

there is a factor of misinformation in the news...
the news yesterday was that 15 taliban were killed while trying to attack a military check post and no casualties on Pakistani side

i will wait for confirmation from a Pakistani source...


----------



## Roybot

Cross-border attack: 11 militants killed in Upper Dir ambush &#8211; The Express Tribune

Six killing and 5 missin/kidnapped according to this. RIP.



> *UPPER DIR: At least six security personnel were killed and five went missing* when militants attacked security check-posts near Pak-Afghan border in Barawal, Upper Dir district on Sunday, officials said.
> 
> *11 militants were also killed in retaliation.*
> 
> *Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) had also claimed that they had kidnapped some security personnel whose video would soon be released.*


----------



## Edevelop

This is so confusing. Is it the Pakistani Taliban or the Afghani Taliban that carried out these attacks?


----------



## Sashan

Safriz said:


> there is a factor of misinformation in the news...
> the news yesterday was that 15 taliban were killed while trying to attack a military check post and no casualties on Pakistani side
> 
> i will wait for confirmation from a Pakistani source...





From Dawn but did not give more details.


Afghan militants killed 10 security personnel in Dir | DAWN.COM


----------



## IndoUS

cb4 said:


> This is so confusing. Is it the Pakistani Taliban or the Afghani Taliban that carried out these attacks?



From the above news it seems that it was the Afghanistani Taliban, but they had some help from the Pakistani Taliban also. So in the end both are involved.


----------



## neutral_person

RIP to the dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

yes there have been conflicting reports about the incident since yesterday....


----------



## Agni5000

OMG taliban over running military post?


----------



## SamranAli

so where are america nato, india now to bash ISI. Is ISI attacking its soliders too? Sure these are supported by foriegners and these trained terorrist do the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Americans will never comment about these incidents. What is this the Panetta Network militants?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hulk

RIP to the dead soldiers.


----------



## ALOK31

ISLAMABAD: Over 100 Taliban fighters crossed over from Afghanistan and attacked military posts in Upper Dir area of northwest Pakistan, triggering clashes that left eight soldiers and 15 militants dead, officials said today.

The Taliban launched the attack late last night and killed at least eight soldiers, Pakistani military officials were quoted as saying by CNN.

Fifteen Taliban fighters were killed in the exchange of fire that followed the attacks in Upper Dir district of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province.

Pakistani Taliban spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan said the Afghan Taliban carried out the attacks.

The Pakistani Taliban helped with reconnaissance and information before the attack, Ehsan told CNN.

At least five Pakistani soldiers were reported missing after the clashes, The Express Tribune reported on its website.

Authorities had lost communications with a patrolling party that was attacked, an unnamed official told the newspaper.

There was no official word in this regard.

The attacks were the latest in a series of cross-border assaults from regions in eastern Afghanistan where US troops began pulling out last year.

Similar cross-border attacks by the Taliban killed dozens of Pakistani soldiers last year and increased tensions between Islamabad and Kabul.

On Friday, at least one soldier was killed and two others were injured when Taliban fighters from Afghanistan attacked a check post in Upper Dir.

Taliban attacks Pakistan military posts, 8 soldiers dead - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Rest in Peace....


----------



## clmeta

RIP. I hate the Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Already posted.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Cross-border attack: Six security men killed in Upper Dir ambush*

UPPER DIR: At least six security personnel were killed and five went missing when militants attacked two security check-posts near the Pak-Afghan border in Barawal, Upper Dir district on Sunday, officials said.

Eleven militants were also killed as forces returned fire.

An official of the security forces said that dozens of militants attacked the check-posts of Sunai Darra and Gulunu Sar around 6 pm from across the border killing six security personnel while around five of them have still not been located.

&#8220;A patrolling party of the security forces came under attack from across the border,&#8221; said the official from Upper Dir.

&#8220;Reportedly some of the men went out of communication during the encounter,&#8221; he explained.

The fate of the missing security officials was still unclear till the filing of this report.

A spokesperson for the Malakand chapter of the Taliban claimed responsibility for the attack.

Speaking to media from an undisclosed location, the militant organisation cited a higher number of casualties.

Published in The Express Tribune, 25th, 2012.

Cross-border attack: Six security men killed in Upper Dir ambush &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Stealth

*Where was the ***ing Airsupport ???? * Jahaz Air shows kiliye kareed rakhain hain is airforce nay ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neutral_person

^^ I think it was a surprise attack. No time for Air Force to react.


----------



## VelocuR

Some people here didn't realize it, two years ago there were 250 Terrorists attacking Pakistan posts, and then 200 terrorists flow last year. Now it is less than 100 terrorists, the number will decrease slowly.

Am I missing here, whatever US get angry at Pakistan, more thousands terrorists flowing attack on Pakistan posts. 






S_O_C_O_M said:


> *Eight Pakistani soldiers killed in cross-border attack​*
> By Reza Sayah, CNN
> 
> updated 5:06 PM EDT, Sun June 24, 2012
> 
> Islamabad (CNN) -- More than 100 Taliban fighters crossed over from Afghanistan and attacked three Pakistani military posts Sunday night, killing at least eight soldiers, Pakistani military officials said.
> 
> At least 15 Taliban fighters were killed in firefights that followed the attacks in the district of Upper Dir in northwest Paksitan, Colonel Wasim Ahmed told CNN.
> 
> Pakistani Taliban spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan told CNN the Afghan Taliban carried out the attacks. The Pakistani Taliban helped with reconnaissance and information before the attack, Ehsan said.
> 
> Three other Pakistani military officials confirmed the attack but asked not to be named because they are not authorized to speak to the media on the record.
> 
> Sunday's attacks were the latest in a series of cross-border assaults from regions in eastern Afghanistan where U.S. troops began pulling out last year.
> 
> In 2011, cross-border attacks by militants killed scores of Pakistani soldiers and increased tensions between Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> Kabul and Islamabad have long accused one another of not doing enough to secure the border.
> 
> Washington has almost always sided with Afghanistan in the finger-pointing, often blaming some of the deadliest attacks against western targets in Afghanistan on militants based in Pakistan's mostly ungoverned tribal region.
> 
> Deadly standoff ends at Afghan hotel; hostages freed after several hours
> 
> 2 children among dead in Pakistan blasts
> 
> Eight Pakistani soldiers killed in cross-border attack - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malik Usman

NOw peoples who says that Pakistani Militry backed the Talibans or Haqqani Network.....they must open and widen their eyes....and must not follow the west propogandas.....which peoples are making sitting thousand miles away, even don't know the culuture, land, peoples of this area and they even never came to this part of the world and daily they told fairy tales.


----------



## SOHEIL

RIP


----------



## eik_pagall

This was the second such attack in last week
In first attack one soldier was killed and five militants were killed


----------



## alimobin memon

Isn't it strange Taliban claims the attack so easy? I wonder who is funding them


----------



## Amolthebest

Pakistan should stop playing dangerous game in Afghanistan and start opposing every kind of terrorism. RIP to dead soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rest in peace. Hope Pakistan army counter attacks and kills every damn terrorist responsible for attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Asim Aquil said:


> Americans will never comment about these incidents. What is this the Panetta Network militants?



Their drones are blind when it comes to afghan taliban attacking Pakistan.


----------



## Black Widow

Don Jaguar said:


> Their drones are blind when it comes to afghan taliban attacking Pakistan.




You give them Target, they will kill them for you. What about Iliyas Kashmiri??? Wasn't he killed by drone?? Likewise many TTP leaders were killed by Drones...

Stop absing others for everytthing..


----------



## Maritimer

PAF must bomb these terrorists. There is no such thing as a good Taliban. RIP to the brave Pakistani soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Maritimer said:


> PAF must bomb these terrorists. *There is no such thing as a good Taliban*. RIP to the brave Pakistani soldiers.



I agree with this.



Black Widow said:


> *You give them Target*, they will kill them for you. What about Iliyas Kashmiri??? Wasn't he killed by drone?? Likewise many TTP leaders were killed by Drones...
> 
> Stop absing others for everytthing..



Afghan taliban are also a potential target.


----------



## Thorn

RIP to our brave soldiers and may these taliban(good or bad) rot in hell.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

RIP the martyrs who laid their life ... and hell to taliban


----------



## Pauper

The Taliban were promoted by both the US and Pak. US is now talking of snakes-in-the-backyard. They forget that the initial set of eggs for these snakes were given by them. Pak is now left holding the nest-of-snakes. Culturing terrorism always recoils back on you when the student surpasses the master.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HANI

No Taliban just frustrated Afghan army supported by US bec they were just blinded during these attacks and no one knows how these 200 so called Taliban are currently on attack ............ Every one knows that fact that we still have support of afgan Taliban and they never came to attack us they are very much busy in kicking some serious allied A*******


----------



## ziaulislam

cb4 said:


> This is so confusing. Is it the Pakistani Taliban or the Afghani Taliban that carried out these attacks?


both have same agenda for now, so working together..is it so difficult?



HANI said:


> No Taliban just frustrated Afghan army supported by US bec they were just blinded during these attacks and no one knows how these 200 so called Taliban are currently on attack ............ Every one knows that fact that we still have support of afgan Taliban and they never came to attack us they are very much busy in kicking some serious allied A*******


you are wrong they have killed many of our troops so far just previous month 9 were killed when a new peace deal was later made...

i am frustrated with this good and bad taliban thing our people have made..both of them kill our people and our govt still differentiate them........why coz of our afghan taliban supporter idiots..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alimobin memon

swathi said:


> RAW.
> 
> launchpad: North Waziristan.



No man I am serious


----------



## RazPaK

ziaulislam said:


> both have same agenda for now, so working together..is it so difficult?
> 
> 
> you are wrong they have killed many of our troops so far just previous month 9 were killed when a new peace deal was later made...
> 
> i am frustrated with this good and bad taliban thing our people have made..both of them kill our people and our govt still differentiate them........why coz of our afghan taliban supporter idiots..



Mullah Omar has on several occasions called on the TTP to cease their attacks on Pakistan.


Don't you know the TTP have sanctuaries in Afghanistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rohailmalhi

May the souls of departed rest in Peace. May Allah (S.W.T) give their souls place in Jannah and give their family member the courage to bear this news.Ameen


----------



## Secur

cb4 said:


> This is so confusing. Is it the Pakistani Taliban or the Afghani Taliban that carried out these attacks?


 What difference does it make ?  ... Line them up against the wall and shoot them in the head !

So the mighty NATO cant defend the Durand Line which they so eagerly ask PA to do , huh !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haseebullah

So we are the ones with the safe havens!
How are we supposed to guard the border when the NATO allows Afghani Taliban to carry out attacks on our forces!
Funny thing that US will never take notice of this incidents and never has!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Haseebullah said:


> So we are the ones with the safe havens!
> How are we supposed to guard the border when the NATO allows Afghani Taliban to carry out attacks on our forces!
> Funny thing that US will never take notice of this incidents and never has!



Jeez man, it's the TTP that are being hosted in Afghanistan, just like they hosted BLA and Bughti.

Is everyone on this forum dense?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IND151

RIP to dead


----------



## Jango

Funny how a drone cannot target a dozen terrorists crossing over but can see a couple of guys in a mosque as terrorists, that too in pakistan.

Now who has their area un-secured? Now where are the safe havens? or did these guys just appear from underground?

May Allah grant them Jannah, aameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## swathi

nuclearpak said:


> Funny how a drone cannot target a dozen terrorists crossing over but can see a couple of guys in a mosque as terrorists, that too in pakistan.
> 
> Now who has their area un-secured? Now where are the safe havens? or did these guys just appear from underground?
> 
> May Allah grant them Jannah, aameen.




Yes you are right, Safe Heaven for Militants exist in Kunar and Nuristan Provinces of Afghanistan also. US had withdrawn from these areas in the end of 2010, It was due to continous taliban assaults on US bases, Terrain in kunar province favours Insurgents to a great extent, US thought it can able to control these provinces via air power , but unfortunately it could not do so, Longwarjournal.org recently that is 2 days before reported that US troops have been despatched to area.


----------



## IceCold

Whats really amazing is that not one official from the government condemnation aside, has spoken of it. Even countries like Afghanistan regularly points fingers at Pakistan. Neither do we counter that nor do we speak of whats happening at the other side. 
We cannot expect other to say something about it when we don't ourselves. When will we get rid of this government and the pathetic excuse for an opposition.


----------



## ziaulislam

RazPaK said:


> Mullah Omar has on several occasions called on the TTP to cease their attacks on Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Don't you know the TTP have sanctuaries in Afghanistan?


and Mullah dadullah several times visited wazristan to unite the taliban against Pakistan.......

you have to understand that taliban acts as splinter groups that act independently..some but i will say most groups are now acting against us..
when , if Mullah omer gets in power than of course the splinter groups will be gone and will come under his power, then i expect these attack to over..


----------



## Ark-Angel

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Rest in peace. Hope Pakistan army counter attacks and kills every damn terrorist responsible for attack.



Then what will ISAF, US and Panetta do? This is a CROSS-BORDER raid! Stop blaming Pakistan. United States is harbouring terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Why is the US so obsessed and hysterical about NW when it cannot even control the areas on its side of the border in Eastern Afghanistan?

These are not one or two occasional attacks, but scores of large and small scale attacks carried out of Eastern Afghanistan, where terrorist leaders from Swat and Bajaur have taken refuge after escaping Pakistani military operations.

When were drone attacks against these terrorist groups and sanctuaries carried out last?

Or perhaps these were the 'US-Afghan Special Forces Terrorist raids' that were being discussed in the Western media lately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

AgNoStIc MuSliM said:


> Why is the US so obsessed and hysterical about NW when it cannot even control the areas on its side of the border in Eastern Afghanistan?
> 
> These are not one or two occasional attacks, but scores of large and small scale attacks carried out of Eastern Afghanistan, where terrorist leaders from Swat and Bajaur have taken refuge after escaping Pakistani military operations.
> 
> When were drone attacks against these terrorist groups and sanctuaries carried out last?
> 
> Or perhaps these were the 'US-Afghan Special Forces Terrorist raids' that were being discussed in the Western media lately.



The US is keen on taking out the Haqqani network, they feel that after the withdrawal the Haqqani's will primarily be the group that will try taking over Afghanistan. Most high profile attacks in Afghanistan is tracked back by the US to the Haqqani network. They want PA to take them out - and in all probability PA doesn't want to do that in fear of a backlash.


----------



## Jango

illusion8 said:


> The US is keen on taking out the Haqqani network, they feel that after the withdrawal the Haqqani's will primarily be the group that will try taking over Afghanistan. Most high profile attacks in Afghanistan is tracked back by the US to the Haqqani network. They want PA to take them out - and in all probability PA doesn't want to do that in fear of a backlash.



Where they can take out a random guy, why can't they then take out these so called 'terror camps and safe havens in NW'???


----------



## GoodBoy

Secur said:


> What difference does it make ?  ... Line them up against the wall and shoot them in the head !
> 
> So the mighty NATO cant defend the Durand Line which they so eagerly ask PA to do , huh !


 
Perhaps NATO is giving free hand to Talibunnies to attack the other side...... NATO is getting frustrated.


----------



## IPL5

The Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) has announced to an already-stricken population of Pakistan that it beheaded the seven Pakistani security personnel that it had kidnapped on June 21 in Laddah, South Waziristan. Its spokesman has proclaimed that the heads of the slain soldiers would soon be produced before the media. He also denied the army claim that it had killed 10 terrorists; he said only two had actually died. The TTP also enriched itself with the weapons captured from the army personnel.

Tehreek-e-Taliban Executes 7 Pakistani Soldiers &#8211; Will Display Their Heads This Week | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Redbull

I want to see this, which website will they be showing it on?


----------



## Bratva

last 2-4 months are worst for Pak Army. Around 300-400 soldeirs are killed in these 3-4 months.


----------



## karan.1970

RIP to the brave souls.. Its disheartning to see such incidents on the rise in Pakistan. May God give strength to the families of the Shaheeds to brave thru this ordeal ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IPL5

Seven Pakistani soldiers beheaded: Military

PESHAWAR: Pakistan said Monday that seven soldiers were beheaded by militants who infiltrated from Afghanistan, lashing out at Kabul over cross-border attacks.
The protests come with Pakistan under growing US pressure to act against al Qaeda-linked safe havens on its own soil and the anti-terror Islamabad-Washington alliance at its lowest ebb since the 9/11 attacks.
Pakistan already reported that six soldiers were killed in gunbattles with militants Sunday who crossed from Afghanistan into the northwestern district of Upper Dir, a key border transit route that neighbours the Swat valley where Pakistan defeated a local Taliban insurgency in 2009.
Intelligence officials blamed the attack on loyalists of Pakistani cleric Maulana Fazlullah, who fled to Afghanistan after losing control of Swat to the army.
But on Monday, the military said 11 soldiers had also gone missing, &#8220;out of whom seven soldiers have been reportedly killed and then beheaded&#8221;.
The bodies have not been found, but intelligence intercepts indicated that they had been killed, a senior military official told AFP in the northwest.
The army said more than 100 militants &#8220;from a safe haven across the border&#8221; attacked troops on patrol. It claimed to have killed 14 militants.
Pakistan said two rockets and sniper fire were also fired into Lower Dir on Monday.
The army &#8220;has strongly protested with their counterparts across the border for not taking action against miscreants present in safe haven in Afghanistan,&#8221; a military official said.
Pakistan&#8217;s new prime minister on Monday also condemned the attacks and said he would discuss the matter with President Hamid Karzai.
&#8220;Pakistan has strongly protested with Afghanistan on the cross-border attacks and I will also take up this issue with Karzai,&#8221; Raja Pervez Ashraf told reporters in Karachi.
His office, however, did not elaborate on when such a conversation might take place.
Pakistani troops have been bogged down for years fighting local Taliban but have resisted US pressure to carry out a sweeping offensive against Afghan Taliban fighters in its North Waziristan tribal area.
US Defense Secretary Leon Panetta warned Islamabad earlier this month that Washington was running out of patience over terror safe havens.
Islamabad imposed a blockade, now in its seventh month, on overland NATO supplies into Afghanistan since US air strikes killed 24 Pakistani soldiers along the Afghan border on November 26.
Pakistan was the Taliban&#8217;s chief backer when the militia was in power, and is accused by both Kabul and Washington of continuing to play a double game in supporting the insurgency despite its official US alliance.
Pakistanis have sought to deflect some of pressure, by saying the country has suffered more than any other from terrorism, and accuse Kabul and Washington of trying to find a scapegoat for the 10-year war in Afghanistan.
Afghanistan and Pakistan have long blamed each other for Taliban violence plaguing both sides of their porous, mountainous border.
Pakistan says rebels have regrouped in eastern Afghanistan. Afghan and US officials want Pakistan to eliminate Taliban and al Qaeda-linked havens used to launch attacks in Afghanistan.

Seven Pakistani soldiers beheaded: Military &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## rockstarIN

RIP........


----------



## Jango

Pakistan has also summoned the Afghan deputy head of mission over this incident.

If they can't control their side of the border, they shouldn't be barking at us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

It's time to attack border areas of Afghanistan 

NATO forces can't contain them and keep shouting at us

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Another reason Pakistan shouldn't conduct operation against Haqqani's in NW. 

We might have lost a few soldiers but in long run clowns in Kabul are digging their own grave.



karan.1970 said:


> RIP to the brave souls.. Its disheartning to see such incidents on the rise in Pakistan. May God give strength to the families of the Shaheeds to brave thru this ordeal ..



Wrong once again. Incidents aren't on the rise. In fact we have controlled them on our side of the border. It is only because of terror heavens in Afghanistan that such incidents occur.


----------



## Amolthebest

Areesh said:


> Another reason Pakistan shouldn't conduct operation against Haqqani's in NW.
> 
> We might have lost a few soldiers but in long run clowns in Kabul are digging their own grave.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong once again. Incidents aren't on the rise. In fact we have controlled them on our side of the border. It is only because of terror heavens in Afghanistan that such incidents occur.



/people like you who supported rogue elements like Haqqani are responsible for this soldiers death indirectly. A terrorist is a bloody terrorist. RIP to soldier


----------



## Areesh

KS said:


> You summon them regarding TTP and they summon you regarding Haqqanis.



They don't summon us. They just whine.



Amolthebest said:


> /people like you who supported rogue elements like Haqqani are responsible for this soldiers death indirectly. A terrorist is a bloody terrorist. RIP to soldier



Shut up please. Keep these lectures for some other thread for some other time.


----------



## jayron

RIP. Afghan Taliban attacks afghan forces while TTP attacks Pak soldiers . They mean the same to both the countries.


----------



## somebozo

time to mine the border


----------



## Amolthebest

Areesh said:


> They don't summon us. They just whine.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up please. Keep these lectures for some other thread for some other time.



Kal kare so aaj akr. Aaj kare wo abhi. Dont want to derail the thread though. RIP


----------



## Pukhtoon

somebozo said:


> time to mine the border



^^^ Not mining Time to USE F16 on the border Area Specially KUNAR !!


----------



## Stealth

want ****ing Airstrike over Afghan Border


----------



## third eye

*Seven Pakistani soldiers &#8216;beheaded&#8217; by Afghan militants: military officials*

Seven Pakistani soldiers

PESHAWAR: The Pakistani military said Monday that seven soldiers had been beheaded by militants who infiltrated from Afghanistan, lashing out at Kabul over cross-border attacks.

The military had already reported that six soldiers were killed in gunbattles with militants Sunday who crossed from Afghanistan into the northwestern district of Upper Dir, a key border transit route that neighbours the Swat valley where Pakistan defeated a local Taliban insurgency in 2009.

Intelligence officials blamed the attack on loyalists of Pakistani cleric Maulvi Fazlullah, who fled to Afghanistan after losing control of Swat to the army.

But on Monday, a military official said 11 soldiers had also gone missing, &#8220;out of whom seven soldiers have been reportedly killed and then beheaded&#8221;.

The bodies have not been found, but intelligence intercepts indicated that they had been killed, said the senior military official.

The army said more than 100 militants &#8220;from a safe haven across the border&#8221; attacked troops on patrol. It claimed to have killed 14 militants.

Two rockets and sniper fire were also fired into Lower Dir on Monday, said the official.

Earlier, some reports had put the number of security personnel killed at 10, whereas another report said six were killed with 10 reported to be missing.

Updated reports put the total number of soldiers killed at 13, including the seven now reported to be beheaded in captivity.

Pakistan lodges protest 

Pakistan lodged a protest with Nato and Afghan forces Monday, accusing them of failing to act against militant safe havens in Afghanistan, a military official said.

The army &#8220;has strongly protested with their counterparts across the border for not taking action against miscreants present in safe haven in Afghanistan,&#8221; said the military official.

The foreign ministry said the deputy head of Afghan mission was called to the Foreign Office and a strong protest was lodged on &#8220;the intrusion of militants from the Afghan side into Pakistani territory.&#8221; The Afghan diplomat was informed that &#8220;the government of Afghanistan should take appropriate measures to prevent recurrence of similar incidents in future,&#8221; it said.

The Pakistani prime minister on Monday also condemned the attacks and said he would discuss the matter with President Hamid Karzai.

&#8220;Pakistan has strongly protested with Afghanistan on the cross-border attacks and I will also take up this issue with Karzai,&#8221; Raja Pervez Ashraf told reporters in Karachi.

His office, however, did not elaborate on when such a conversation might take place.

Fazlullah Wahidi, governor of Kumar province, said militants were based in Pakistan, not Afghanistan. &#8220;We don&#8217;t have any information about militants crossing the border from Afghanistan to attack troops in Pakistan,&#8221; he said.

The Nato-led International Security Assistance Force in Afghanistan said it was aware of the report, but had no information.

More attacks threatened


The Malakand faction of the Pakistan Taliban claimed responsibility of the incident, and has threatened more attacks.

&#8220;Our fight will continue until the establishment of sharia law in Pakistan &#8230; We will fight whoever tries to stand in our way,&#8221; Sirajuddin Ahmad, the faction&#8217;s spokesman, told Reuters.

Ahmad claimed the group had killed 17 Pakistani soldiers.

The Malakand, or Swat, Taliban are led by Maulvi Fazlullah, who was the Pakistan Taliban leader in the Swat Valley, about 100 miles northwest of Islamabad, before a 2009 army offensive forced him to flee.

Also known as FM Mullah for his fiery radio broadcasts, he regrouped in Afghanistan and established strongholds, according to the Pakistan military.

Fazlullah re-emerged as a threat last year, when his fighters conducted cross-border raids that killed around 100 Pakistani security forces, angering Pakistan, which faces threats from multiple militant groups.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rest in peace.

somebody please finish these taliban on both sides, they are killing regular soldiers in afghan and pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Seven Pakistani soldiers beheaded: Military*

PESHAWAR: Pakistan said Monday that seven soldiers were beheaded by militants who infiltrated from Afghanistan, lashing out at Kabul over cross-border attacks.
The protests come with Pakistan under growing US pressure to act against al Qaeda-linked safe havens on its own soil and the anti-terror Islamabad-Washington alliance at its lowest ebb since the 9/11 attacks.
Pakistan already reported that six soldiers were killed in gunbattles with militants Sunday who crossed from Afghanistan into the northwestern district of Upper Dir, a key border transit route that neighbours the Swat valley where Pakistan defeated a local Taliban insurgency in 2009.
Intelligence officials blamed the attack on loyalists of Pakistani cleric Maulana Fazlullah, who fled to Afghanistan after losing control of Swat to the army.
But on Monday, the military said 11 soldiers had also gone missing, &#8220;out of whom seven soldiers have been reportedly killed and then beheaded&#8221;.
The bodies have not been found, but intelligence intercepts indicated that they had been killed, a senior military official told AFP in the northwest.
The army said more than 100 militants &#8220;from a safe haven across the border&#8221; attacked troops on patrol. It claimed to have killed 14 militants.
Pakistan said two rockets and sniper fire were also fired into Lower Dir on Monday.
The army &#8220;has strongly protested with their counterparts across the border for not taking action against miscreants present in safe haven in Afghanistan,&#8221; a military official said.
Pakistan&#8217;s new prime minister on Monday also condemned the attacks and said he would discuss the matter with President Hamid Karzai.
&#8220;Pakistan has strongly protested with Afghanistan on the cross-border attacks and I will also take up this issue with Karzai,&#8221; Raja Pervez Ashraf told reporters in Karachi.
His office, however, did not elaborate on when such a conversation might take place.
Pakistani troops have been bogged down for years fighting local Taliban but have resisted US pressure to carry out a sweeping offensive against Afghan Taliban fighters in its North Waziristan tribal area.
US Defense Secretary Leon Panetta warned Islamabad earlier this month that Washington was running out of patience over terror safe havens.
Islamabad imposed a blockade, now in its seventh month, on overland NATO supplies into Afghanistan since US air strikes killed 24 Pakistani soldiers along the Afghan border on November 26.
Pakistan was the Taliban&#8217;s chief backer when the militia was in power, and is accused by both Kabul and Washington of continuing to play a double game in supporting the insurgency despite its official US alliance.
Pakistanis have sought to deflect some of pressure, by saying the country has suffered more than any other from terrorism, and accuse Kabul and Washington of trying to find a scapegoat for the 10-year war in Afghanistan.
Afghanistan and Pakistan have long blamed each other for Taliban violence plaguing both sides of their porous, mountainous border.
Pakistan says rebels have regrouped in eastern Afghanistan. Afghan and US officials want Pakistan to eliminate Taliban and al Qaeda-linked havens used to launch attacks in Afghanistan.

Seven Pakistani soldiers beheaded: Military &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Leader

Tirah valley has been captured by Talibans-- killing 7 soldiers and 1 officer- and around 50 civilians ! they are attacking from Afghanistan..

Three cross-Border attacks, in one week, by Fazal Ullah Group ,killing many,in Upper and Lower Dir.

Muslim Khan is in custody,Mullah Radio and terrorists released from Taimergara Jail, are operating from Nuristan and Kunar.

asad munir tweets


----------



## SamranAli

RIP to brave soliders. Our govt should raise this issue with afganistan. Its too much now.


----------



## iPhone

Imagine it was US soldiers and the attack came from Pakistani side. This issue has to be raised well with NATO/US and Afghan side. That's one, and the second thing Pak must do is provide better back-up assistance to it's troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Seal the damn border with Afghanistan, all they give us is drugs and terrorist attacks.


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> Wrong once again. Incidents aren't on the rise. In fact we have controlled them on our side of the border. It is only because of terror heavens in Afghanistan that such incidents occur.



Ok.. Good for you..



Zakii said:


> It's time to attack border areas of Afghanistan
> 
> NATO forces can't contain them and keep shouting at us
> 
> RIP



That will just give NATO the excuse they are looking for to attack Pakistani border areas..


----------



## Areesh

Shardul.....the lion said:


> Rest in peace.
> 
> somebody please finish these taliban on both sides, they are killing regular soldiers in afghan and pakistan.



We are not going to conduct any operation against haqqanis even dozens more incidents like this one happen. Mind it. Let's see how long clowns in Kabul will continue with this policy. At the end of the day it is Kabul that is under threat of regular attacks not Islamabad.


----------



## Safriz

just mine the border....
Will Keep their ***** on their side


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> We are not going to conduct any operation against haqqanis *even dozens more incidents like this one happen*. Mind it. Let's see how long clowns in Kabul will continue with this policy. At the end of the day it is Kabul that is under threat of regular attacks not Islamabad.



Its easy to say such things when the people dying are not of your family...

and do you think people dying in KP and Balochistan are any less Pakistani than the ones in Islamabad?


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> Its easy to say such things when the people dying are not of your family...



May be. But again that's the reality on ground. Operation in NW isn't going to happen.


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> May be. But again that's the reality on ground. Operation in NW isn't going to happen.



Something will surely happen.. Either by PA or by NATO


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> Something will surely happen.. Either by PA or by NATO



NATO is already conducting useless drone strikes. PA would take it's time. As it has the time in it's hand. We aren't going anywhere after 2014 after all.


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> NATO is already conducting useless drone strikes. PA would take it's time.* As it has the time in it's hand*. We aren't going anywhere after 2014 after all.


 

If you say so.


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> If you say so.



That's true. We have permanent presence in this region. Unlike others who are going to have limited presence.


----------



## illusion8

*Nato commander likely to visit Pakistan June 27: military*

Islamabad and Washington are locked in difficult talks to repair badly frayed ties, at their lowest point in years after a cross-border Nato air strike killed 24 Pakistani soldiers in November last year.

Pakistan blocked overland supply routes to Nato forces in Afghanistan to protest against the strike.

The statement comes the same day the Pakistan Army said seven of eleven Pakistani soldiers abducted by Afghan militants had been beheaded. The soldiers had been kidnapped the previous day in a cross border attack by the insurgents, which had resulted in the killing of six other personnel.

The foreign ministry said it had lodged a strong protest with the deputy head of Afghan mission, on the intrusion of militants from the Afghan side into Pakistani territory.

Nato commander likely to visit Pakistan June 27: military | DAWN.COM


----------



## Saleem

RAW and KHAD and *** // *** at work.....


----------



## Haseebullah

RazPaK said:


> Jeez man, it's the TTP that are being hosted in Afghanistan, just like they hosted BLA and Bughti.
> 
> Is everyone on this forum dense?


Well man i did not want a **** storm of people calling me a conspiracy theorist so i decided to just you know post the proven and not the obvious!


----------



## CENTCOM

First and foremost, our condolences go to the friends and families of these brave soldiers. We wish to see those responsible caught and punished as soon as possible. Terrorists, whichever side of the border they are from, will remain terrorists. They will always cause death and destruction because that is their only mission. Pointing fingers and shifting blame helps no one. Brave solders are being killed on both sides of the border by these terrorists. We must take our attention away from conspiracy theories that pull us away from our common mission and offer these terrorists the leeway to further their evil mission. The fact is that both of our nations have lost thousands of brave soldiers in fighting these terrorists. These terrorists would like us to remain tangled in our differences for the sake of achieving their evil agenda. We must see the big picture and join hands for the sake of bringing peace and stability to the region. We must take the advantage away from these terrorists by combining our strength. We have achieved great success through joint cooperation, and there is no doubt that we can eradicate this menace by working side-by-side. 


LTC T.G. Taylor
DET-United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khail007

I just failed to understand, why USA is conducting UAV strikes inside PAKISTAN but failed to locate and strike Fazal-Ullah inside AFGHANISTAN?...

On the other hand, they claim that while sitting in WHITEHOUSE they can identify the gender of the cat roaming in streets, in any part of the world.

They can find OBL in Abbottabad but it is impossible for them to find the TTP leaders in their own house, an example of how truely they are our allies in WOT.

Even then some friends on this forum, still does not believe that TTP is an instrument of those evils who want to destabilize PAKISTAN - What a shear innosence...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

khail007 said:


> *I just failed to understand, why USA is conducting UAV strikes inside PAKISTAN but failed to locate and strike Fazal-Ullah inside AFGHANISTAN?*...
> 
> On the other hand, they claim that while sitting in WHITEHOUSE they can identify the gender of the cat roaming in streets, in any part of the world.
> 
> They can find OBL in Abbottabad but it is impossible for them to find the TTP leaders in their own house, an example of how truely they are our allies in WOT.
> 
> Even then some friends on this forum, still does not believe that TTP is an instrument of those evils who want to destabilize PAKISTAN - What a shear innosence...!



Fazlullah and his goons are under American protection in afghanistan , he is an asset for the americans they will never target him , we will have to strike him and his goons inside afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Quetta police arrest two terrorists with explosives, arms - geo.tv


----------



## Jihad

Sad news... R.I.P. to those brave jawaans who gave their lives.
I think it's about time both the U.S. and Pakistan get their acts together and start flushing out these scumbags, whether we like the Americans or not, we have to work together on this.

How many more brave men must die? I hope strong measures are taken soon.
And with strong, I mean, annihilate, destroy, burn, eradicate, exterminate this disease of the Taliban.

P.S.: I think Panetta needs to shut the f-- up for a while and let others handle this. Because clearly, he doesn't have his own house in order, and dares to blame us Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Police thwart imminent terrorism bid in Quetta - geo.tv


----------



## iPhone

Only Taliban are benefiting from this rift and lack of cooperation between the US and Pakistan. Today it was Pakistani forces that came under attack from Taliban, tomorrow it could be US/NATO forces being attacked by them. US politicians will then start to blame Pakistan, and Pak will remind them of unsecured regions on afghan side from where attacks are being originated into Pakistan.

Meanwhile, Taliban will be laughing and continue to unleash their reign of terror onto people and soldiers on both sides. I think a diplomatic solution is absolutely necessary at this time. Both sides must come clean and show their cards on the table. No double dealings. So this problem can be tackled. 

It doesn't make any sense for US to harp on about North Wazirstaan when attacks of this magnitude are coming from afghan side. And there is no reason why NW shouldn't be under full control of Pak army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Safriz said:


> Police thwart imminent terrorism bid in Quetta - geo.tv



a major disaster was averted....likely a sectarian outfit. 

im actually impressed the police managed to make them sing like birds and reveal important information that led to further arrests as well as seizure of deadly equipments

employing ball bearings is a common practice; whoever it doesnt kill, the flying shrapnel inflicts the worst kind of injuries on any sorry people nearby.....it must be ascertained who is their handler, who is financing and arming these terrorists that are waging attacks against Pakistanis (and the Pakistani STATE)


----------



## swathi

khail007 said:


> I just failed to understand, why USA is conducting UAV strikes inside PAKISTAN but failed to locate and strike Fazal-Ullah inside AFGHANISTAN?...
> 
> On the other hand, they claim that while sitting in WHITEHOUSE they can identify the gender of the cat roaming in streets, in any part of the world.
> 
> They can find OBL in Abbottabad but it is impossible for them to find the TTP leaders in their own house, an example of how truely they are our allies in WOT.
> 
> Even then some friends on this forum, still does not believe that TTP is an instrument of those evils who want to destabilize PAKISTAN - What a shear innosence...!



When your Government can differentitate betweeen Good Taliban and Bad Taliban, US can also differentitate, US has targeted TTP in the past, Baitullah meshud, qari hussain were killed by the United States.

In my opinion is US Must apologise to the Government of Pakistan for 26/11/2011 airstrike that killed 26 Pakistan soldiers.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

according to some sources, Pakistan fooled the US into making them believe a foreign HVT was nestled in the location where Mehsud ended up getting whacked instead

whether its genuine or not, i dont have the exact details....


----------



## TaimiKhan

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> according to some sources, Pakistan fooled the US into making them believe a foreign HVT was nestled in the location where Mehsud ended up getting whacked instead
> 
> whether its genuine or not, i dont have the exact details....



Yeah that was the case, and when US found out, they were devastated and in a shock. 

Anyway, may Allah give courage to the families of the martyred to bear the loss.

I hope the PA & PAF now seriously start thinking to take action against these safe heavens.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Kalat emerges top place for dumping corpses*

ISLAMABAD: 
Balochistan has seen an alarming increase in incidents of abductions, killings and bodies being dumped, as over 203 bullet-riddled corpses were found from various parts of the volatile province in 2011, compared to 103 a year before.

The sudden, over 100% increase in violence is due to the alleged presence of Afghan militants in Balochistan and factors in the murder of three high-profile Baloch leaders: Lala Munir Baloch, Sher Muhammad Baloch and Ghulam Muhammad Baloch. An official report made available to The Express Tribune stated that over 76 bullet-riddled and decomposed corpses have been recovered so far in 2012.

With a total of at least 382 bodies recovered since 2010, Balochis remain the prime target of ruthless criminals. The bodies of 39 Pashtuns were also recovered in the last two years, the report added. It also continued to state that as many as 43 bodies could not be identified. The federal and provincial levies forces spent around Rs3.2 billion on purchasing arms and ammunition to combat the violence and expenditures on employee-related matters. Currently, as many as 14,050 personnel of the levies forces are actively performing their duties in the province.

Kalat District saw a shocking rise in such cases, as over 75 corpses were recovered from various parts of the district in 2011, compared to 30 in 2010. In the first five months of 2012, the incidents of abductions, killings and dumping in Kalat are a grim reminder of the dire situation, with 25 murdered people recovered.

In Makran district, over 52 victims&#8217; bodies were found in 2011, compared with 8 in 2010. Interestingly, the law and order situation improved in Quetta, as 44 bodies were recovered in various localities of the provincial capital in 2011, compared to 57 bodies recovered in 2010.

Rise in kidnappings

There was no respite in innocent citizens being kidnapped either, with statistics showing a lofty rise in kidnappings for ransom and the abductees&#8217; deaths. Around 320 people were reported to have been kidnapped in 2011.

The data reveals that 76 perpetrators were on trial for kidnapping charges. 45 perpetrators were convicted for the crime, while 187 murderers were currently on trial, with a further 578 convicted. The report also added that over 19, 232 and 10, 232 provincial police and Balochistan Constabulary (BC) personnel respectively have been deployed to maintain law and order. Rs7.5 billion was also allocated to the BC and provincial police in fiscal 2011-12&#8217;s provincial budget.

Published In The Express Tribune, June 26th, 2012.

Kalat emerges top place for dumping corpses &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Ark-Angel

TTP Admits to Having Safe Haven in Afghanistan | PKKH.tv


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Anti-Taliban leader, 3 associates shot dead in Peshawar*

PESHAWAR: The bullet-riddled bodies of an anti-Taliban militia commander and three of his associates were dumped in Peshawar on Wednesday, police said.

The bodies of Fahimuddin, 50, chief of a 1,500-strong vigilante force in Bazidkhel on the outskirts of Peshawar, and three of his associates were found in a Toyota Land Cruiser on the city&#8217;s ring road.

&#8220;We found the bodies around 7:00am. Four of them had been shot at close range,&#8221; senior police official Asif Iqbal told AFP.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility. According to police, relatives had not heard from Fahimuddin since Tuesday when he went to Islamabad for work.

Police said he survived at least three suicide bombings and several roadside bomb attacks blamed on the Taliban and warlord Mangal Bagh who leads the Lashkar-e-Islam in the adjoining Khyber Agency.

On June 12, two of Fahimuddin&#8217;s bodyguards were killed in a suicide attack that targeted his vehicle. He survived because he had not been in the car.

Pakistan is on the frontline of the US-led war on al Qaeda. Since July 2007, a Taliban-led insurgency has been fighting against the US-allied government.

In the last five years, attacks blamed on extremist bombers have killed more than 5,000 people according to an AFP tally.

Pakistan says 35,000 of its people have been killed as a result of terrorism in the country since the 9/11 attacks on the United States.

Anti-Taliban leader, 3 associates shot dead in Peshawar &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## illusion8

The Taliban have released a video that they say shows the heads of 17 Pakistani soldiers captured in a cross-border raid from Afghanistan this week and beheaded.
THE bloody attack showed the threat still posed by the Pakistani Taliban, despite army offensives. Increasingly, the militants have used sanctuaries in eastern Afghanistan to attack border areas in Pakistan's northwest.
Pakistan has criticised NATO and Afghan forces for not doing enough to stop the attacks, but it has received little sympathy. The Afghan government and its allies have long faulted Pakistan for failing to target Afghan Taliban militants and their allies who use Pakistani territory to launch attacks in Afghanistan.
The Pakistani and Afghan Taliban are allies, but the former has focused on fighting the Pakistani government, while the latter has concentrated on attacking foreign and local forces in Afghanistan.
*The Pakistani Taliban said in the video that they killed 18 soldiers, but 17 heads were displayed on a bloody white sheet on the ground outside. Several militants whose faces were covered were standing around the heads, holding weapons they said were captured from the soldiers.
The Associated Press obtained the video by email on Wednesday from Pakistani Taliban spokesman Ahsanullah Ahsan.*
*The beginning of the video contains a voice recording by Pakistani Taliban chief Hakimullah Mehsud in which he says the militants will continue to battle the army until Pakistan's government stops supporting the US and enforces Islamic law throughout the country. It was unclear when the message was recorded.*
The Pakistani military said previously that 13 troops were killed in Sunday night's cross-border raid into the country's northwest Upper Dir region, and seven of them were beheaded. Four others were reported missing at the time. The military did not immediately respond to request for comment on the video.
The Pakistani Taliban and their allies have staged scores of bombings and other attacks against security forces and civilians in the country, killing thousands.
The latest attack came during serious political instability in the country.
The Supreme Court forced former prime minister Yousuf Raza Gilani to step down last week after convicting him of contempt for failing to reopen an old corruption case against the president.
On Wednesday, Supreme Court Chief Justice Iftikhar Chaudhry said in a court session that he expects the new prime minister, Raja Pervaiz Ashraf, to comply with the court's order to reopen the case, a sign that the legal crisis will continue to shake Pakistani politics, said Waseem Sajjad, a lawyer involved in the case.
Prime Minister Ashraf has refused to say whether he would comply with such a court order, and analysts said that was unlikely.
Critics say that by pressing the case against the president, the court is taking on a political role in a country where elected governments have been routinely squeezed by the military, often in cooperation with the court.
Court backers say activist judges limit corruption and government misuse of power. The court has also been investigating alleged human rights abuses by the military.

Taliban video shows 17 beheaded Pakistanis | News.com.au


----------



## karan.1970

^^ I thought it was 7 soldiers that were beheaded..


----------



## illusion8

karan.1970 said:


> ^^ I thought it was 7 soldiers that were beheaded..



According to the news on the video its 17.. RIP


----------



## karan.1970

illusion8 said:


> According to the news on the video its 17..



RIP... .....


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*7 killed, 30 injured as blast rips through train in Sibi*

SIBI: A blast occurred in a train carriage at Sibi railway station late on Wednesday night killing at least 7 people, and injuring 30 people, Express News reported.

According to details, the Jaffar Express travelling from Rawalpindi to Quetta, had stopped at the Sibi station, platform number two when a blast ripped through one of its railcars.

The DS railways Faiz Bugti said that the blast took place when some passengers from the train thronged a stall selling food stuff near the platform.

Razaul Rehman, Express News Quetta Bureau chief said that the bomb had been planted under a bench and as the people approached the stall it was detonated, possibly by a remote control.

Express News correspondent Akram Bangalzai reported that rescue work is under way. Police, levies and Frontier Corps forces have reached the location and set up a security cordon.

He added that many among the injured were religious scholars while at least two children had been reported dead. The casualties are expected to rise since some of the injured are in a critical condition.

The dead and injured were being shifted to the District Headquarters Hospital Sibi. Deputy Commissioner Shahid Saleem Qureshi has declared an emergency in the hospital.

&#8220;The dead include a railway police constable and a child, aged six or seven,&#8221; Saleem told AFP.

Rescue workers and ambulances have been dispatched to the site.

Bangalzai added that the powerful blast had been heard throughout the city.

No one has yet claimed responsibility for the attack.

Jaffar Express was due to have reached the station at 4pm, had arrived at 11pm. Bugti said the train has been allowed to continue the four hour journey to the Quetta station.

7 killed, 30 injured as blast rips through train in Sibi &#8211; The Express Tribune

=========================================


----------



## Paan Singh

Kabul: The Taliban have released a video, which they say shows the heads of Pakistani soldiers who they captured in a cross-border raid from Afghanistan and beheaded.

The beheading, claimed by the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan, took place on Sunday when Taliban militants from Afghanistan infiltrated into the northwestern district of Upper Dir.

A senior security official in Peshawar confirmed that a total of 17 soldiers were targeted by the attackers who came from Afghanistans Kunar province.

Six troops were killed on the first day and another seven were slaughtered the next day, News24 quoted the official, as saying.

Four were missing and now they have also been beheaded, the official added.

According to the report, the video prepared by the Taliban's media wing shows 17 severed heads of soldiers placed on a white sheet while masked men stand behind clutching assault rifles captured from the soldiers.

Local security officials confirmed that all the victims were Pakistani soldiers. 

Taliban release video of 17 beheaded Pak soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Same how we should put Talibani rats... Behead them in SWAT... Will teach the Taliban rats a lasson


RIP to shaheeds

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

May the brave soldiers rest in heaven forever.

And may the murderous Taliban bastards get what they deserve - an early death here on earth, and eternal damnation in hell thereafter.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Icarus

RIP Soldiers! 
My condolences to 33 Baluch on this irreplaceable loss, show these bastards no mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KRAIT

RIP.........


----------



## WAQAS119

Rest in peace


----------



## fd24

Truly a disgrace form of human - if you can describe them as human. These are without doubt some of the lowest form of human. They hide behind my religion - a shameful act as my religion rejects them and their acts. No muslim can justify any act or acts that these scum carry out. RIP for the soldiers and of course prayers for their families....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

RIP..................

Prioritize your enemies well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IFB

Bury these scums alive when you catch them.


----------



## pak-marine

May our shuhada rest in peace and may be the murderer rot in hell


----------



## Jango

How mcuh brainwashed and stone hearted can one get, to behead 17 people?

May the soldiers be granted a place in Jannah, and the Talibasta.ds rot in hell and earth.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rest in peace......

May god give strength to soldiers families.....


----------



## Arsalan

Rest in Peace Soldiers!

PA should show no mercy for the responsible terrorists

also they infiltrated from Afghanistan so the Gov and ISPR must be vocal about this fact and raise a question before those who are always targeting Pakistan for providing safe heaven to Taliban!


----------



## IceCold

The government, the media, they have all become a joke. There is no fcking news of this. Everytime you turn on the tv, all you can hear is whether the fcking rental raja is going to write the letter against his dad to the swiss or not. Don't we know the answer to that.
We as a society have a become a joke. Heck people still want to vote for these bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

IceCold said:


> The government, the media, they have all become a joke. There is no fcking news of this. Everytime you turn on the tv, all you can hear is whether the fcking rental raja is going to write the letter against his dad to the swiss or not. Don't we know the answer to that.
> We as a society have a become a joke. Heck people still want to vote for these bastards.



The injury of two people during the shooting for Dabang 2 and Salman Khan being safe is breaking newws for a hour or so, but no mention of this.

While Asma Jehangir gets all the air-time she wants for spouting BS, no mentionof this.

It is truly a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

RIP to the soldiers ........ Show no mercy to the terrorist scums ....


----------



## Luffy 500

May Allah(swt) bless the departed souls.


----------



## Baby Leone

RIP to the Shaheed,

Allah is with you guys 

May this MF Who kill them go to hell, 
where is the fcking A-tan, NATO & US forces when this bastards cross border frm A-tan


----------



## Roybot

Sickening video 

RIP.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Wonder why the soldiers were killed, wouldn't it make more sense to demand release of some captured Taliban leaders in return for the soldiers?


----------



## Bhairava

Syama Ayas said:


> Wonder why the soldiers were killed, wouldn't it make more sense to demand release of some captured Taliban leaders in return for the soldiers?



Psych-ops......

Such videos can devastate the morale of the troops..


----------



## swathi

Mr Javed said:


> RIP to the Shaheed,
> 
> Allah is with you guys
> 
> May this MF Who kill them go to hell,
> where is the fcking A-tan, NATO & US forces when this bastards cross border frm A-tan




In their bases.

RIP to the soldiers.


----------



## Farooq

These scum will pay the price for this Insh'Allah 

&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1575; &#1604;&#1616;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1573;&#1616;&#1606;&#1614;&#1617;&#1600;&#1575; &#1573;&#1616;&#1604;&#1614;&#1610;&#1618;&#1607;&#1616; &#1585;&#1614;&#1575;&#1580;&#1616;&#1593;&#1608;&#1606;&#1614;


----------



## Caine

nuclearpak said:


> How mcuh brainwashed and stone hearted can one get, to behead 17 people?
> 
> May the soldiers be granted a place in Jannah, and the Talibasta.ds rot in hell and earth.



May your brave ones rest in peace.. 

Your question on how much brainwashed one needs to be is an interesting one. Its the mindset that is inculcated in these terrorists that results in such incidents. It wasnt too long back when there was a news about President Musharraf rewarding an LeT terrorist some cash award for bringing home the decapitated head of an Indian soldier. Remember that its the same class of people who are now targeting Pakistani army. And a precedence has been set for such a cruel behavior being rewarded. The only thing is that now its hurting for Pakistanis as the recipients of that behavior are Pakistanis and not enemy soldiers. Goes well with (normally clueless) Clinton's comment about wild animals in the back yard. 

That is why I say, its not the TTP, BLA, or India or USA that is Pakistan's enemy. Its the indoctrination of extremism that is the real threat that Pakistan needs to battle..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## swathi

Bhairava said:


> Psych-ops......
> 
> Such videos can devastate the morale of the troops..



See Afghan Taliban never Beheads soldiers? why this particular TTP alone is beheading capturing soldiers?


----------



## Icarus

Syama Ayas said:


> Wonder why the soldiers were killed, wouldn't it make more sense to demand release of some captured Taliban leaders in return for the soldiers?




They are in no position to make demands, they try to make the most of their present strength by ambushing border patrols and executing prisoners. Like Bhairava said, it should in theory hurt the morale of the troops. It works the opposite way in FATA, it drives them to revenge, that gives the Taliban something to gain sympathy from. Case in point, the summary execution of the 10 TTP members in Swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Bhairava said:


> Psych-ops......
> 
> Such videos can devastate the morale of the troops..


 

One of the reasons yes, 

But it can also cause the opposite, creating more anger among the troops well.


----------



## Icarus

Caine said:


> May your brave ones rest in peace..
> 
> Your question on how much brainwashed one needs to be is an interesting one. Its the mindset that is inculcated in these terrorists that results in such incidents. It wasnt too long back when there was a news about President Musharraf rewarding an LeT terrorist some cash award for bringing home the decapitated head of an Indian soldier. Remember that its the same class of people who are now targeting Pakistani army. And a precedence has been set for such a cruel behavior being rewarded. The only thing is that now its hurting for Pakistanis as the recipients of that behavior are Pakistanis and not enemy soldiers. Goes well with (normally clueless) Clinton's comment about wild animals in the back yard.
> 
> That is why I say, its not the TTP, BLA, or India or USA that is Pakistan's enemy. Its the indoctrination of extremism that is the real threat that Pakistan needs to battle..




That news was proven to be false. Thus the basis of your post is flawed.


----------



## Caine

Syama Ayas said:


> One of the reasons yes,
> 
> But it can also cause the opposite, creating more anger among the troops well.



Angry troops are worse than Demoralized troops. Specially if they are operating in their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## swathi

Icarus said:


> That news was proven to be false. Thus the basis of your post is flawed.



did your army kill Captain Saurabh Kalia in a combat?


----------



## IceCold

Caine said:


> May your brave ones rest in peace..
> 
> Your question on how much brainwashed one needs to be is an interesting one. Its the mindset that is inculcated in these terrorists that results in such incidents. It wasnt too long back when there was a news about President Musharraf rewarding an LeT terrorist some cash award for bringing home the decapitated head of an Indian soldier. Remember that its the same class of people who are now targeting Pakistani army. And a precedence has been set for such a cruel behavior being rewarded. The only thing is that now its hurting for Pakistanis as the recipients of that behavior are Pakistanis and not enemy soldiers. Goes well with (normally clueless) Clinton's comment about wild animals in the back yard.
> 
> That is why I say, its not the TTP, BLA, or India or USA that is Pakistan's enemy. Its the indoctrination of extremism that is the real threat that Pakistan needs to battle..



Oh please spare us the BS. You want to know who the real enemy is, its you guys who under the disguise of allies are providing these bastards a safe heaven to conduct raids at ease and then run back. Use them as a pressure tactics against Pakistan. TTP enjoys sanctuaries in Afghanistan at the behest of the US and NATO and this is the problem Pakistan has failed to address for so long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newdelhinsa

VCheng said:


> And may the murderous Taliban bastards get what they deserve - an early death here on earth, and eternal damnation in hell thereafter.



That should have been done before you wrote it or before they dared to released the video. Totally poor response by your army.


----------



## Caine

Icarus said:


> That news was proven to be false. Thus the basis of your post is flawed.



Could be. But I am sure a lot of these uneducated and disconnected terrorists never got to hear or see the disclaimer. And there have been other incidents where decapitated bodies of Indian soldiers were returned by militants who occupied the peaks of Kargil who later turned out to be Pakistani soldiers. Hence the culture of being cruel to the enemy achieves the revered status.



IceCold said:


> Oh please spare us the BS. You want to know who the real enemy is, its you guys who under the disguise of allies are providing these bastards a safe heaven to conduct raids at ease and then run back. Use them as a pressure tactics against Pakistan. TTP enjoys sanctuaries in Afghanistan at the behest of the US and NATO and this is the problem Pakistan has failed to address for so long.



You are partially right. What we have done is simply mimic Pakistan in this respect. If you wont control the terrorists hiding in Pakistan and attacking us in Afghanistan, we will not interdict the ones who are attacking Pakistani forces from Afghansitan. Two can play the game buddy..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icarus

Caine said:


> Could be. But I am sure a lot of these uneducated and disconnected terrorists never got to hear or see the disclaimer. And there have been other incidents where decapitated bodies of Indian soldiers were returned by militants who occupied the peaks of Kargil who later turned out to be Pakistani soldiers. Hence the culture of being cruel to the enemy achieves the revered status.



Decapitation in Kargil? That's impossible, people struggle to breath there, the struggle alone should kill the decapitator and the decapitatee (pardon the pun). Decapitation is an exclusively Central Asian trait that the Taliban adopted from the Chechen and Uzbek militants. It has nothing to do with Pakistan or it's Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

RIP to the dead soldiers who were following orders to protect the mother land they loved the most.
I some times feel very bad about human form being part of this planet, even after evolving into a life form which can reason, yet people kill others like this and feel proud of what they have done. 
A good terrorist is a dead terrorist beacuse these guys are ineligble to be part of civilized society that promots logical reasoning


----------



## IceCold

Caine said:


> You are partially right. What we have done is simply mimic Pakistan in this respect. If you wont control the terrorists hiding in Pakistan and attacking us in Afghanistan, we will not interdict the ones who are attacking Pakistani forces from Afghansitan. Two can play the game buddy..



Well at least you have the decency to admit, for whatever reason that maybe, it makes all the more sense for us to continue supporting the Haqqanis after all using your analogy, they don't attack Pakistan but wait, were you not saying in another thread about cleaning our backyard of snakes or you will do so?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Caine said:


> You are partially right. What we have done is simply mimic Pakistan in this respect. If you wont control the terrorists hiding in Pakistan and attacking us in Afghanistan, we will not interdict the ones who are attacking Pakistani forces from Afghansitan. Two can play the game buddy..




You have no idea what you are talking about, the ISAF and US have simply failed. It has nothing to do with Pakistan. We planned Op Lion Heart with you guys, we were supposed to sweep Bajaur and ISAF was to take Kunnar, drive the Taliban between a Hammer and Anvil then annihilate them through consistent bombing and artillery strikes. We got there 2 years ago, EXACTLY on schedule, the Americans are still nowhere near the border, as a consequence over 700, very dangerous militants fled to Kunnar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fekay

*Inna lillah he was inallah rajioon.*




Capture the scums and feed them to vicious, rabies infected dogs! Alive.


----------



## Caine

Icarus said:


> Decapitation in Kargil? That's impossible, people struggle to breath there, the struggle alone should kill the decapitator and the decapitatee (pardon the pun). Decapitation is an exclusively Central Asian trait that the Taliban adopted from the Chechen and Uzbek militants. It has nothing to do with Pakistan or it's Armed Forces.



I am pretty sure there were news items of mutilated bodies being handed over to Indian Army during Kargil episode. May be one of the Indian members can clarify this more. And wasn't the video of Daniel Pearl's beheading directed in Pakistan as well.?

All I am trying to say is that this extreme cruel behavior towards the enemy has achieved a revered status in the Af - Pak region and lately Pakistani forces have been at the receiving end



Icarus said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about, the ISAF and US have simply failed. It has nothing to do with Pakistan. We planned Op Lion Heart with you guys, we were supposed to sweep Bajaur and ISAF was to take Kunnar, drive the Taliban between a Hammer and Anvil then annihilate them through consistent bombing and artillery strikes. We got there 2 years ago, EXACTLY on schedule, the Americans are still nowhere near the border, as a consequence over 700, very dangerous militants fled to Kunnar.



The core of attacks on ISAF is in North Waziristan. Till the time Pakistan continues the attempt to preserve its strategic assets in a hope of using them in a post NATO setup in Afghanistan, the cooperation between NATO and Pakistan will stay just too shallow to be effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Caine said:


> I am pretty sure there were news items of mutilated bodies being handed over to Indian Army during Kargil episode. May be one of the Indian members can clarify this more. And wasn't the video of Daniel Pearl's beheading directed in Pakistan as well.?
> 
> All I am trying to say is that this extreme cruel behavior towards the enemy has achieved a revered status in the Af - Pak region and lately Pakistani forces have been at the receiving end



You are referring to Lt. Saurav Kalia who was allegedly killed as a result of torture by Pakistani Forces, I would like to point out that although I do not agree with this version of the story, it still does not make any mention of beheading or hanging of mutilated bodies, that's just loading things. 
Secondly yes, Daniel Pearl's beheading was directed in Pakistan but by active members of Al-Qaida, I would like to point out that KSM was a graduate in engineering from America who had been born in Kuwait and lived much of his active life in Afghanistan, Pakistan has very little to do with him.



Caine said:


> The core of attacks on ISAF is in North Waziristan. Till the time Pakistan continues the attempt to preserve its strategic assets in a hope of using them in a post NATO setup in Afghanistan, the cooperation between NATO and Pakistan will stay just too shallow to be effective.



NWA also happens to be the last bastion of the TTP however Pakistan simply lacks the manpower to clear NWA effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Icarus said:


> Decapitation in Kargil? That's impossible, .



Sorry for the offtopic - but what happened to Lt.Saurabh Kalia shaheed and Sq.ldr Ajay Ahuja shaheed was worse than beheadings.


----------



## Caine

Icarus said:


> You are referring to Lt. Saurav Kalia who was allegedly killed as a result of torture by Pakistani Forces, I would like to point out that although I do not agree with this version of the story, it still does not make any mention of beheading or hanging of mutilated bodies, that's just loading things.
> Secondly yes, Daniel Pearl's beheading was directed in Pakistan but by active members of Al-Qaida, I would like to point out that KSM was a graduate in engineering from America who had been born in Kuwait and lived much of his active life in Afghanistan, Pakistan has very little to do with him.



Buddy.. Not blaming Pakistani establishment for this. Just pointing out that the culture of extreme cruelty towards the enemy has achieved a celebratory status in the region and is considered award worthy and not reprehensible




Icarus said:


> NWA also happens to be the last bastion of the TTP however Pakistan simply lacks the manpower to clear NWA effectively.


 I am sure ISAF and NATO would be happy to lend a hand if Pakistan wants.. The key word being wants..


----------



## swathi

US should not have withdrawn from Kunar and Nuristan province of afghansitan, The withdrawl is pre-mature and it affects the both the countries Afghansitan-Pakistan, All the painstaking gains made by both US army and Pakistan army will go in vain, If the safe heavens in kunar and Nuristan provinces are not terminated.


----------



## Pakistanisage

RIP our brave soldiers. Innallahi wa inna alayhi rajioun.

It is time to go after these dogs in Kunar province.


----------



## FullMetalJacket

I just saw it. My God, it was horrible. RIP to the soldiers.


----------



## IAFJawaan

RIP to those who suffered this horrendous act. Hope the guys responsible for this are brought to justice. Its sad to see how extremist justify such act in the name of "Freedom" and "religion".


----------



## VCheng

Icarus said:


> .................
> 
> NWA also happens to be the last bastion of the TTP however *Pakistan simply lacks the manpower to clear NWA effectively*.



Is that really true Sir?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

VCheng said:


> Is that really true Sir?



Literally speaking no, strategically speaking yes unless you want the whole eastern front to be open for an adventurism by our peace loving neighbors.


----------



## Icarus

VCheng said:


> Is that really true Sir?




As I have stated before, we risk the balloon effect, we pull troops from Agency X and deploy them to NWA, when we operate against the Taliban in NWA, the lack of troops in Agency X allows them to settle there and now they have a new safe haven.


----------



## VCheng

Icarus said:


> As I have stated before, we risk the balloon effect, we pull troops from Agency X and deploy them to NWA, when we operate against the Taliban in NWA, the lack of troops in Agency X allows them to settle there and now they have a new safe haven.



I see your point, but why not just pop the _whole _balloon, once and for all? Surely, a suitably drawn plan with adequate personnel, backed by appropriate and adequate resources, can accomplish that task.


----------



## Jango

VCheng said:


> Is that really true Sir?



For the single operation in one agency- we do have,

But then as Icarus has mentioned, the aftermath is alot. Because the people across the border don't cooperate and refuse to haul themselves into Kunar, the terrorists simply go across the border, and then come back again. Spreading themselves and the PA.


----------



## Haseebullah

And we keep giving these bastards a trial!Next time just execute them!


----------



## zavis2003

Girtay hain shahsawar he maidaan e jang main 
Wo tefl kia garay ga jo ghounoun k bal chalay


----------



## Solomon2

The Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan has released video showing the remains of 17 Pakistani soldiers who were beheaded after being captured and executed during fighting in the northwestern district of Dir just three days ago.

The graphic video, which was obtained by _The Long War Journal,_ was sent to journalists by Ihsanullah Ihsan, a spokesman for the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan.

The videotape includes a statement by Hakeemullah Mehsud, the leader of the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan. Hakeemullah promises that the Taliban will continue to fight the Pakistani military until the government enforces sharia, or Islamic law, and stops supporting the US in the region.

In the video, the Taliban show the heads of 17 Pakistani soldiers displayed on a white sheet; the Taliban claim that 18 soldiers were killed during the fighting. The Taliban fighters are standing around the gruesome display, holding weapons as the camera pans back and forth to show the soldiers' remains. The Taliban then show the military identification cards of the slain soldiers.

The 17 soldiers were killed after more than 100 Taliban fighters crossed the border from Kunar province in Afghanistan and attacked the Pakistani troops. Sirajuddin Ahmad, a spokesman for the Malakand Taliban, which operates under the command of Mullah Fazlullah, initially claimed credit for the attack and said 17 soldiers were killed.

"Our fight will continue until the establishment of sharia law in Pakistan .... We will fight whoever tries to stand in our way," Ahmad told Reuters the day after the battle.

*Videotape the latest of a Taliban execution of Pakistani security forces*

The Pakistani Taliban routinely videotape executions of their captives. The most recent high-profile execution, which was recorded in a videotape that was later distributed, took place in June 2011, when the Taliban captured 16 Pakistani policemen in Dir, lined them up, and executed them via firing squad.

The policemen had been captured after the Taliban crossed the border from Kunar province in Afghanistan and attacked police outposts and villages in the Shaltalu area on June 1, 2011. The raid sparked a pitched battle that lasted for several days. Dozens of Pakistani policemen were taken hostage during the ensuing fighting. Although Pakistani officials claimed that 27 policemen and 45 Taliban fighters were killed during the raid, independent news reports put the number of policemen killed at more than 40. [See LWJ report, Video of brutal Taliban execution of Pakistani policemen emerges.]

In February 2011, Hakeemullah Mehsud, the emir of Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan, released a videotape of the execution of a former Pakistani military intelligence official known as Colonel Imam. Although Imam, a senior officer in Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence directorate, was a favorite of the Afghan Taliban for his support of Mullah Omar, the Pakistani Taliban accused him spying against the terror group. [See LWJ report, Video: Pakistani Taliban execute Colonel Imam.][/FONT]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

Solomon 2 

For the respect of the families and friends of the lost soldiers - is it necessary for you to put some gruesome pictures on here? Do you believe this site deserves the lack of respect you are showing? I find it a distasteful post and shows your mindset. We all condemn the actions of these animals but to put this post up is giving them the publicity they crave and humiliating the dead and their families.


----------



## xataxsata

Pak is in very hard times.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Haseebullah said:


> And we keep giving these bastards a trial!Next time just execute them!



if they are injured, unarmed and arrested then we cant execute them
what Taliban do is against the religion and morality. if we copy them then there is no difference between them and us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xataxsata

Solomon2 said:


> *Warning: The content of this linked video is extremely graphic. The video shows the aftermath of the beheadings of 17 Pakistani soldiers.​*



Its quite gruesome.


MOD EDIT: dont quote the entire post.. if its big.. specially when you only one a one liner above


----------



## ice_man

*Radio Mullah re-emerges as security threat*


ISLAMABAD / PESHAWAR: Shortly after sneaking across the Afghan border this week, more than 100 militants loyal to Pakistani Taliban leader Fazlullah waited patiently on a mountain for Pakistani troops to approach. 

Several days later, the fighters released a video of what they said were the heads of 17 ambushed soldiers, along with their identification cards.

Laid across a white sheet, they were a chilling reminder of the major security threat the man once known as FM Mullah still poses to US ally Pakistan, three years after the army pushed him out of the Swat Valley.

He is a very big problem for Pakistan, said a Western diplomat.

During his heyday, Fazlullah, who like many senior Taliban members is known as a mullah, or preacher, organised thousands of fighters who roamed picturesque Swat, imposing his radical version of Islam.

Opponents, and those deemed immoral, were publicly flogged, or even beheaded and hung in squares and at intersections. Girls schools and government buildings were burned down.

Nowadays, Fazlullahs men control a 20-km stretch of the rugged and largely unpatrolled border with Pakistan from areas in Afghanistans forbidding Nuristan province, described by nearby US troops as the dark side of the moon.

From there, Fazlullah, a burly man in his thirties with a heavy black beard, plots cross-border raids that do not kill many soldiers but agitate Pakistans military, which thought it had defeated him during a Swat offensive in 2009.

His activities in the border area, described by US President Barack Obama as the worlds most dangerous place, could complicate efforts to stabilise the region before most foreign combat troops leave Afghanistan by the end of 2014.

Big ambitions

Fazlullah is a distraction for Pakistans military, which is also fighting Hakimullah Mehsud, the leader of the Pakistan Taliban umbrella group blamed for many of the suicide bombings across the country.

Sirajuddin Ahmad, Fazlullahs spokesman and cousin, said the groups aim was to recapture Swat, and take control of Pakistan.

The establishment of Sharia (Islamic law) is our goal, and we will not rest until we achieve it. We will fight whoever stands in our way, he told Reuters by telephone from an undisclosed location in Afghanistan.

Fazlullah has slowly rebuilt his militia by securing shelter and support from Afghan militants in an area where groups form loose alliances against the United States, Afghanistan and Pakistan.

He is extremely dangerous, said a Pakistani security official. Fazlullah has 150 men, rocket-propelled grenades and light machine guns. You just need a small amount of men to carry out effective operations. This is a big number.

Fazlullah, once known for fiery radio sermons, was the first Taliban leader that took control of an area in Pakistan outside the ethnic Pashtun tribal belt along the Afghan border.

There are no signs that he will be able to penetrate deep inside towns or cities. His men usually arrive in a big wave, attack and retreat back into Afghanistan.

But his operations have prompted Pakistans military  one of the worlds largest  to repeatedly urge the Afghan government and Nato forces to go after the militant leader.

On Monday, Pakistan protested to Nato and the Afghan military, accusing them of failing to act against militant havens in Afghanistan after the cross-border attack in which the Pakistani soldiers were killed.

Nuristan police chief Ghulamullah Nooristani says there are no signs that anyone intends to eliminate Fazlullah, even though he was creating havoc for people there, charging illegal taxes, stealing supplies from trucks and sometimes killing drivers.

We cant attack them because they are armed with light and heavy weapons which are much better than ours, he said. If we get support from the central government or coalition forces we will be able to destroy their strongholds.

Fazlullahs fighters usually slip across the border into Pakistan at night and take positions on high ground.

We have patrols and vehicles moving in the area to guard the border, so they wait and try to ambush them, said a Pakistani intelligence official.

Intelligence officials say Fazlullahs men operate in the Afghan provinces of Nuristan and Kunar, and enjoy the support of hundreds of militants there. Support goes both ways when it comes to fighting the US-backed governments in Afghanistan and Pakistan.

Some militants have long-standing bonds. Many of us know each other from before, as we studied in the same madrassas (religious seminaries), said a commander of a militant group in Kunar.

When we need to conduct an operation in Afghanistan, we request help and they give us fighters. When they need to conduct an operation, we provide them with assistance as well.

Few experts expect Fazlullah to make the kind of gains he seems determined to achieve. But he is making a big impact.

Their aim is to carry out these cross-border attacks which dont just take a toll in terms of casualties, but also have a psychological impact, said Mansur Mehsud, a director at the FATA Research Centre, an independent think tank in Islamabad.

They reinforce the fear of the Taliban in the local population there. The people that help the government and the army would be very worried because of this, fearing revenge.


----------



## Solomon2

Icarus said:


> NWA also happens to be the last bastion of the TTP however Pakistan simply lacks the manpower to clear NWA effectively.


Not so. Pakistan's army is large and its soldiers not without skill. 

Don't you think it's more logical to claim that what Pakistan "simply lacks" is the will? 

Any general advocating the operation to clear terrorists out both risks his position, for he may fail in his objective. Yet if he succeeds he threatens his superiors in the military power structure since he'll gain prestige and will have a large body of loyal soldiery at his command.

This is the downside of life under a military junta; all too often, commanders are too paralyzed to act since the politics that holds the system together are so fragile.

That's why I wanted civilians to return to power. But it hasn't worked out that way; everyone in Parliament and the Executive still follows the wishes of military commanders; that's the lesson of Memogate. Even the media still kow-tows to the generals; where is there a peep that their professional military incompetence could be responsible for the casualties and disasters of the past decade? Nowhere. And so Pakistani soldiers continue to get their throats slit by modern-day Thuggees.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

superkaif said:


> Solomon 2
> 
> For the respect of the families and friends of the lost soldiers - is it necessary for you to put some gruesome pictures on here? Do you believe this site deserves the lack of respect you are showing? I find it a distasteful post and shows your mindset. We all condemn the actions of these animals but to put this post up is giving them the publicity they crave and humiliating the dead and their families.



ref post ~54
he just gave the link with the warning. if someone is so keen then he can look it up.
I cant fault Solomon2 here .. he didnt post the pictures here but gave the link anyway because he doesnt feel the same wasy as we do about this incident.


----------



## dawud123

Irfan Baloch said:


> if they are injured, unarmed and arrested then we cant execute them
> what Taliban do is against the religion and morality. if we copy them then there is no difference between them and us



Yes we can not copy them. Can you give me the figure how many Taliban /terrorists are given the death sentences from our courts. There are even some examples where these terrorists confessed their crimes but they were set free.


----------



## Solomon2

superkaif said:


> Solomon 2
> 
> For the respect of the families and friends of the lost soldiers - is it necessary for you to put some gruesome pictures on here? Do you believe this site deserves the lack of respect you are showing? I find it a distasteful post and shows your mindset. We all condemn the actions of these animals but to put this post up is giving them the publicity they crave and humiliating the dead and their families.


Your thoughts are elevated and correct; I didn't post the video or pics directly. Yet I thought the LWJ story important. The decision whether or not to keep the post I leave to the mods.


----------



## ice_man

Solomon2 said:


> Not so. Pakistan's army is large and its soldiers not without skill.
> 
> Don't you think it's more logical to claim that what Pakistan "simply lacks" is the will?
> 
> Any general advocating the operation to clear terrorists out both risks his position, for he may fail in his objective. Yet if he succeeds he threatens his superiors in the military power structure since he'll gain prestige and will have a large body of loyal soldiery at his command.
> 
> This is the downside of life under a military junta; all too often, commanders are too paralyzed to act since the politics that holds the system together are so fragile.
> 
> That's why I wanted civilians to return to power. But it hasn't worked out that way; everyone in Parliament and the Executive still follows the wishes of military commanders; that's the lesson of Memogate. Even the media still kow-tows to the generals; where is there a peep that their professional military incompetence could be responsible for the casualties and disasters of the past decade? Nowhere. And so Pakistani soldiers continue to get their throats slit by modern-day Thuggees.



these terrorists are hiding in Afghanistan an area called by NATO soldiers "dark side of the moon"! So now tell me is NATO lacking the will?? which accordin to you is the case with Pakistani soldiers.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Taliban both Afghan and Pakistan are some of the worst scum known to mankind . Kids will read about them sometime in 2090s and feel the same way we feel about the Nazis today .The good thing is that they will be history , like all evil .

RIP to the soldiers . Heaven awaits you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Solomon2 said:


> Not so. Pakistan's army is large and its soldiers not without skill.
> 
> Don't you think it's more logical to claim that what Pakistan "simply lacks" is the will?



will is there Solomon2

if you guys lend/ lease us a squadron of Chinooks and gunships then you would see this operation happening sooner than later.
the terrain demands airborne assault to have the desired effect. 

the ground advance is too slow, lacks surprise and will cause undue causalities due to ambush opportunities almost every 300 yards.
the current helicopter fleet is already committed in the "active" sectors where the encounters are repeatedly happening so every single helicopter counts,

both the officers and the lower rank soldiers are keen to bring the end to this conflict and they are waiting for the call. 
you might call it collusion or lack of will since this suits you. 

I know things differently on ground because of my interaction with both the civilians and military men. it was our helicopter assault that brought the successful conclusion to the Sawat operation.

if you think leasing us the copters is out of question then maybe fly them yourselves and just fly and drop our troops at key locations to block the possible escape routes and have your forces ready on the other side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Caine

Irfan Baloch said:


> will is there Solomon2
> 
> if you guys lend/ lease us a squadron of Chinooks and gunships then you would see this operation happening sooner than later.
> the terrain demands airborne assault to have the desired effect.
> 
> the ground advance is too slow, lacks surprise and will cause undue causalities due to ambush opportunities almost every 300 yards.
> the current helicopter fleet is already committed in the "active" sectors where the encounters are repeatedly happening so every single helicopter counts,
> 
> both the officers and the lower rank soldiers are keen to bring the end to this conflict and they are waiting for the call.
> you might call it collusion or lack of will since this suits you.
> 
> I know things differently on ground because of my interaction with both the civilians and military men. it was our helicopter assault that brought the successful conclusion to the Sawat operation.
> 
> if you think leasing us the copters is out of question then maybe fly them yourselves and just fly and drop our troops at key locations to block the possible escape routes and have your forces ready on the other side.



Sounds like a plan.. Is Pakistan Army going to propose this to ISAF ? Has that already been done ? What has been the response?


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

Still sad Pakistanis think India are still their biggest enemy, while talibans runs riot on Pakistan.

BTW where is the video?


----------



## ice_man

DelhiDareDevil said:


> Still sad Pakistanis think India are still their biggest enemy, while talibans runs riot on Pakistan.



for all we know the TTP is sponsored by India.


----------



## OrionHunter

WTF is going on? Now the latest is...

KHYBER AGENCY 28 Jun: A remote-controlled-bomb attack on a security forces&#8217; convoy on Thurday *killed four personnel and injured six others in Akakhel area of Khyber agency&#8217;s Bara Tehsil, DawnNews reported. An officer and three soldiers were among the dead.*

Government sources said that a convoy of the security forces was passing through Akakhel area of Bara Tehsil in Khyber agency when it was hit by a remote controlled improvised explosive device (IED) planted on the roadside. The vehicle was partially destroyed as a result of the blast.

All injured were shifted to CMH Peshawar. Security forces cordoned off the area after the incident as investigation went underway. Sources attack that security forces have frequently come under attack in Khyber agency.

IED attack kills four in Khyber Agency | DAWN.COM

*It's high time the PA launches an all out offensive with massive force against these Yahoos, after blocking all their escape routes into Afghanistan. Deploying forces in penny packets just won't work. Otherwise it's going to be more of the same.
*
RIP to the fallen soldiers.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Pakistan must do joint ops with NATO and Afghan forces , trap these bastards in the border area and MURDER DEATH KILL .


----------



## ice_man

OrionHunter said:


> WTF is going on? Now the latest is...
> 
> KHYBER AGENCY 28 Jun: A remote-controlled-bomb attack on a security forces&#8217; convoy on Thurday *killed four personnel and injured six others in Akakhel area of Khyber agency&#8217;s Bara Tehsil, DawnNews reported. An officer and three soldiers were among the dead.*
> 
> Government sources said that a convoy of the security forces was passing through Akakhel area of Bara Tehsil in Khyber agency when it was hit by a remote controlled improvised explosive device (IED) planted on the roadside. The vehicle was partially destroyed as a result of the blast.
> 
> All injured were shifted to CMH Peshawar. Security forces cordoned off the area after the incident as investigation went underway. Sources attack that security forces have frequently come under attack in Khyber agency.
> 
> IED attack kills four in Khyber Agency | DAWN.COM
> 
> *It's high time the PA launches an all out offensive with massive force against these Yahoos, after blocking all their escape routes into Afghanistan. Deploying forces in penny packets won't just work. Otherwise it's going to be more of the same.
> *
> RIP to the fallen soldiers.



these Yahioos have safe heavens in AFGHANISTAN! it is high time that US and its Allies do drone strikes and flush them out. 

but most importantly US needs to build more BORDER CHECK POSTS! currently they have less than HALF the amount of what Pakistan has


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

ice_man said:


> for all we know the TTP is sponsored by India.



No you don't know . There is no proof . Stfu and discuss this incident instead of stupiud conspiracy theories . India may support BLA but never these religious lunatics .


----------



## Solomon2

Irfan Baloch said:


> will is there Solomon2
> 
> if you guys lend/ lease us a squadron of Chinooks and gunships then you would see this operation happening sooner than later -


According to Wikipedia Pakistan's Army has forty AH-1 Cobra gunships and ninety-three Mi-17 transports - plenty for any anti-Taliban operation. The U.S. has tried to improve the Pakistani Army's helicopter capabilities but...link


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> .................
> 
> if you think leasing us the copters is out of question then maybe fly them yourselves and just fly and drop our troops at key locations to block the possible escape routes and have your forces ready on the other side.



A joint operation with good planning and adequate resources will be successful no doubt.


----------



## fd24

VCheng said:


> A joint operation with good planning and adequate resources will be successful no doubt.



The intention of ALL sane people throughout the world is to get rid of the likes of these low life animals. What all must realize is that it is in the best interests of all to remove this scum from society. We are all singing from the same hymn book - we now must try singing from the same page and unite against the enemy number 1 without thinking Pakistan's agenda is any different.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

superkaif said:


> The intention of ALL sane people throughout the world is to get rid of the likes of these low life animals. What all must realize is that it is in the best interests of all to remove this scum from society. We are all singing from the same hymn book - we now must try singing from the same page and unite against the enemy number 1 without thinking Pakistan's agenda is any different.



Yes, but why are Pakistani policies failing in ensuring that Pakistan is seen as part of the solution and not part of the problem? That is an important question to ponder over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fd24

VCheng said:


> Yes, but why are Pakistani policies failing in ensuring that Pakistan is seen as part of the solution and not part of the problem? That is an important question to ponder over.



VC - Its news like this that must highlight that Pakistan and its brave soldiers are the enemy of these animals. How can you possibly think that we are "part of the problem"? Please VC - think logically the sacrifice these poor jawans have had to make. Do you think we are the problem?
Perhaps as Irfan bhai has pointed out we may be lacking in hardware and resources but please don't say we potentially are part of this horrific issue. Granted some of the policies of our leaders are questionable, particularly those that are susceptible to bribery. I don't think one can question that we must search for an end to this united with the rest of the world


----------



## VCheng

superkaif said:


> VC - Its news like this that must highlight that Pakistan and its brave soldiers are the enemy of these animals. *How can you possibly think that we are "part of the problem"? Please VC - think logically the sacrifice these poor jawans have had to make. Do you think we are the problem?*...........



Please read my post again. I am saying that _failure _of Pakistani _policies _is _making it seem *as if*_ Pakistan is the problem, *not *that it is!

(I think that Pakistan is part of the solution and NOT part of the problem. I have nothing but the deepest appreciation and admiration for the brave soldiers in the field. Is that clear enough?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

QUETTA: At least eight people, including a policeman, were killed and 20 people were injured when a bus carrying pilgrims was targeted with a bomb in Hazar Ganji area of Quetta, DawnNews reported.

The passengers of the bus were going to Irans city Taftan for a religious pilgrimage.

The bus was collided by a car before both the vehicles exploded, eye witnesses told the media representatives.

The impact of the explosion was so intense that the bus turned over, eye witnesses added.

There were around 80 passengers in the bus. Rescue teams are busy in taking passengers out from the bus.

The injured are being shifted to the civil hospital of the city and Ghulam Medical complex hospital. Emergency has been imposed in all the hospitals of Quetta.

Police and Frontier Corps (FC) cordoned off the area after the incident as investigation went underway.

Eight, including policeman, killed in Quetta blast | DAWN.COM


----------



## Roybot

More Shias attacked.

RIP.


----------



## Caine

Bloody hell.. This is the 2nd attack today. I think there was a news about 4 army men killed in an IED attack earlier.. I do not understand the paralysis on the part of Pakistani government and military.


----------



## Ajaxpaul

I am truely sorry for what happened with your soldiers. RIP.

For an all out attack, Pak needs personnel and equipments.

For this they have to compromise eastern border where they have their best soldiers and equipments. that too without any time limit.

India has to make sure that eastern border remains peaceful.


----------



## Bratva

Don't indians have eyes? Terrorism Acts in Pakistan is a sticky thread where you put these news items.


----------



## jbond197

Why these idiots kill innocent people? As if people they killed had anything to do with whatever is happening to them.. 

Cowards can only attack common man on the street, they got no guts to fight face to face. I am sure if they do, even the people on street will beat them bare-handed. 

But they grew to strength only on the support from many from inside Pakistan.

RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Anti Shia attack. It is happening too often now .

RIP to the deceased .


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Roybot said:


> More Shias attacked.
> 
> RIP.



please dont qualify your sympathy..

if you really care just show your regret for the loss of innocent life.



Roybot said:


> More Shias attacked.
> 
> RIP.



please dont qualify your sympathy..

if you really care just show your regret for the loss of innocent life.


----------



## Cheetah786

Caine said:


> Bloody hell.. This is the 2nd attack today. I think there was a news about 4 army men killed in an IED attack earlier.. I do not understand the paralysis on the part of Pakistani government and military.



Zia filled up the security and intelligence agencies with Wahhabis and their sympathizers now you don't expect them to take any action against their own do you now.


----------



## xataxsata

*Pakistan: Captain among eight killed in IED attack*






Government sources said that a convoy of the security forces was passing through Akakhel area of Bara Tehsil in Khyber agency when it was hit by a remote controlled improvised explosive device(IED) planted on the roadside.  File Photo

KHYBER AGENCY: Eight soldiers including a captain were killed and three others were injured as security convoy was targeted by the militants with a remote control improvised explosive device (IED) in Bara Tehsil of Khyber Agency on Thursday afternoon, officials said.

*Government sources said that a convoy of the security forces was passing through *Akakhel area of Bara Tehsil in Khyber agency when it was hit by a remote controlled IED planted on the roadside.

The vehicle was partially destroyed as a result of the blast.

Two militants have also been killed as the security forces targeted the miscreants after the IED Blast near AlHaj Market.

At least eight troops including an officer were killed and three others wounded in a bomb explosion, targeting two vehicles of the paramilitary Frontier Corps (FC), a spokesman for the force told AFP.

The vehicles were on a routine patrol when attack happened, he added.
*
Earlier, the spokesman had said that six troops were killed and four wounded.

Local government official Nasir Khan also confirmed the new toll.*

The intelligence sources, however say eight security personnel including Captain Manan; Afzal, Tariq, Yousaf, Bahdar, Ali Badshah, Nawaz Gul, Kamran Ali and Khan Afzal have died in the blast.

The injured soldiers are; Nabiur Rehman, Gulshan Ali and Jamil Hussain have been shifted to the Combined Military Hospital for treatment. Security forces cordoned off the area after the incident as investigation went underway.

Earlier in Akakhel area of Bara, the militants targeted Akakhel peace lashkar with an IED, killing its two activists.

Captain among eight killed in IED attack in Khyber Agency | DAWN.COM


----------



## xataxsata

Eight, including policeman, killed in Quetta blast | DAWN.COM


----------



## Irfan Baloch

nick_indian said:


> Anti Shia attack. It is happening too often now .




there was an attack on the train too..

not just shias 

any peaceful civilian is a legit target from the terrorists.
I request Indian members to please dont portray it as a secterian terrorism because that takes the discussion to wrong end

terrorism is wrong. no matter who is the victim and who is the culprit. dont be selective in your comments 
I condemn all sort of terrorism against the civilians. they could have been Sunnis, Ahmedis, Christians or Hindus etc.



Caine said:


> Bloody hell.. This is the 2nd attack today. I think there was a news about 4 army men killed in an IED attack earlier.. I do not understand the paralysis on the part of Pakistani government and military.


 
dude this is war

its a constant cat and mouse game.
at least be consistent..

there are attacks in Afghanistan too.. you blame ISI and Haqqanis... and dont see anything wrong with the NATO/ Afghan security...

but in Pakistan you chose to blame the security. not BLA or TTP..


----------



## Solomon2

Irfan Baloch said:


> the current helicopter fleet is already committed in the "active" sectors where the encounters are repeatedly happening so every single helicopter counts,


Sorry, missed this earlier.

My answer to this is: helicopter gunships, like tanks, are nice to have around for infantry support on the tactical level but concentrating mobile assets for the purpose of maneuver defense or offense is the correct theater-level strategy. Now is a good time to recall that theater-level strategy has been the consistent and repeated failure of Pakistan's armed forces for the past fifty years.

Gunships are nice to have around but you don't need them for static defensive purposes, save perhaps a few per corps for local-level counter-attacks. On the other hand, since political power in Pakistan ultimately rests with the corps commanders, I imagine that each fights for his equal share of equipment, whether he needs to employ them in offensive battles or not. Once again, the politics of a military junta defeats the larger purpose of waging war against the purported enemy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast targets bus carrying Shia pilgrims in Quetta, 18 killed*

QUETTA: A blast in the Hazarganji area of Quetta targeted a bus carrying Shia pilgrims from Taftan to the provincial capital on Thursday, Express News reported. Eighteen people were killed and 30 were injured as a result of the blast.
Eyewitnesses said that the bus was carrying pilgrims from Taftan and it was targeted when it was passing near a fruit market in the Hazarganji area. Around 15-20kg explosives were used in the blast. A woman and a policeman are also among the dead.
Some eyewitnesses have also claimed that the blast was a suicide attack, officials have not confirmed this as yet.
Initial reports also state that four policemen on the mobile were injured after the blast.
There is no confirmation on the nature of the blast as yet.
It has also been reported that the bus was destroyed as a result of the blast.
The injured were shifted to Civil hospital and Bolan Medical Complex.
Correction: An earlier version of this article had incorrectly mentioned the location of Taftan. The correction has been made.

Blast targets bus carrying Shia pilgrims in Quetta, 18 killed  The Express Tribune

RIP to victims of terrorism

*Khyber Agency: Peace militia volunteers killed in roadside blast*

BARA: Two volunteers of peace militia Tauheed-ul-Islam (TI) were killed in a roadside remote-controlled bomb blast in Ziauddin area of Bara, subdivision of Khyber Agency, on Thursday.
According to a political administration official, two members of TI were patrolling the area on a motorbike when the explosion occurred, killing both of them on the spot.
The militia was established by Zakha Khel, a sub-clan of the Afridis, to fight against insurgents in Bara. The group was especially promoted to fight banned group Lashkar-e-Islam led by Mangal Bagh, the official said.
Meanwhile, unidentified militants destroyed a boys primary school run by the government in Akka Khel, Bara. According to the political administration, more than 85 schools have been destroyed in Khyber Agency so far.
Suspected militants planted a bomb inside one of the classrooms which totally devastated the building. Three classrooms were already destroyed in the explosion that occurred last year, while the room that sustained the impact of the last blast was destroyed this time, an official said.
There were no casualties reported as the school is closed for summer vacations as well as the ongoing military operation in the area. Most of the residents of Akka Khel are now living in Jalozai camp for Internally Displaced Persons. Schools have been set up in tents inside the Jalozai camp for students to continue their studies, he added.

Khyber Agency: Peace militia volunteers killed in roadside blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Bond

RIP.. another attack on Shias... when will this stop-= after killing all shia's?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Solomon2 said:


> Sorry, missed this earlier.
> 
> My answer to this is: helicopter gunships, like tanks, are nice to have around for infantry support on the tactical level but concentrating mobile assets for the purpose of maneuver defense or offense is the correct theater-level strategy. Now is a good time to recall that theater-level strategy has been the consistent and repeated failure of Pakistan's armed forces for the past fifty years.
> 
> Gunships are nice to have around but you don't need them for static defensive purposes, save perhaps a few per corps for local-level counter-attacks. On the other hand, since political power in Pakistan ultimately rests with the corps commanders, I imagine that each fights for his equal share of equipment, whether he needs to employ them in offensive battles or not. Once again, the politics of a military junta defeats the larger purpose of waging war against the purported enemy.



true,

I am talking about the advance party

the initial surgical strikes before the columns move in and establish company/ battalion or brigade head quarters. securing choke points and passages, clearing mines, performing combing operations, while all hill tops are secured. possible escape routes marked and covered.

I thanked your post because you have touched on few things that are very typical of any army (none in the world is immune) and I cant really disagree with you just because "I MUST" disagree out of habit.

your comment about corps commanders is not far from reality. I will expand it to all types of arms in the military with infantry/ armour on the top and say aviation/ air defence in the bottom tier (all based on personal opinion & exchanges with military men).

but I must tell you, given the seriousness of the situation. .. no corps commander in Punjab or Sindh would sit on the resources that he can spare to be used in COIN/ war in waziristian. 

I wanted to keep the scope of my post limited to the initial strike on how the operation should/ would be initiated...reason to mention the helicopters was to use the main advantage we have over the terrorists, our air power and mobility.. giving us the element of surprise.

just like a signature American invasion that starts with a barrage of cruise missile attacks and high altitude precision bombings thus pretty much crippling the defences & reactive ability of any force in the world by the time your target recovers from the shock of the surprise, the result is a far gone conclusion.

in Sawat operation, when we launched our biggest Heliborne assault, it resulted in almost 80% of TTP causalities out of the total conflict.

as our troops were picking off the TTP terrorists, their Commanders were pleading them to stay put and try to snipe, rush in to a convey or anything to delay the assault.


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

I don't understand this. If TTP really wanted to take out pakistani government, they could have done it much easily by targetting pakistani power plants or commercial hubs. Why target civilians & shias? Seems that somebody just wants to make noise.


----------



## Solomon2

Irfan Baloch said:


> the initial surgical strikes before the columns move in and establish company/ battalion or brigade head quarters. securing choke points and passages, clearing mines, performing combing operations, while all hill tops are secured. possible escape routes marked and covered.


More helicopters might make a difference as to the speed of this deployment but I don't see how fewer (since Pakistan already has so many transport copters) would make it any less effective.



> but I must tell you, given the seriousness of the situation. .. no corps commander in Punjab or Sindh would sit on the resources that he can spare to be used in COIN/ war in waziristian.


The logical conclusion, then, is that the reason for the current immobility is due to leadership failure at the very highest level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

Solomon2 said:


> The logical conclusion, then, is that the reason for the current immobility is due to leadership failure at the very highest level.



That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Solomon2 said:


> According to Wikipedia Pakistan's Army has forty AH-1 Cobra gunships and ninety-three Mi-17 transports - plenty for any anti-Taliban operation. The U.S. has tried to improve the Pakistani Army's helicopter capabilities but...link




re the link in the end..

well its a disgrace is all I can say.. some details are misleading though. the purchases of F-16s etc were done from our own purse and were the result of the pre-agreed trade in the past. 
WoT funds had nothing to do with the purchase of the stuff that has no application in WoT,

but I must say.. that Army has had to give up some of the money to our civilian government for debt servicing. because Govt wasted a lot of money in corruption and mismanagement that it could have used for the running of the country.


re numbers Wikipedia information is a bit dated, doesnt include the lost or retired units. most are grounded and are over 30 year old.


----------



## iPhone

have the remains of the martyrd soldier been returned? are they going to be returned?


----------



## Bratva

Solomon2 said:


> More helicopters might make a difference as to the speed of this deployment but I don't see how fewer (since Pakistan already has so many transport copters) would make it any less effective.
> 
> The logical conclusion, then, is that the reason for the current immobility is due to leadership failure at the very highest level.




Since you chose to ignore the highly logical reason given by Icarus (Intel Analyst of ISI), you are sticking with your biased opinion and propagating with full force. Here read this quote again and stop being the arm chair general since you have no idea of ground realities.



Icarus said:


> As I have stated before, we risk the balloon effect, we pull troops from Agency X and deploy them to NWA, when we operate against the Taliban in NWA, the lack of troops in Agency X allows them to settle there and now they have a new safe haven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Irfan Baloch said:


> re numbers Wikipedia information is a bit dated, doesnt include the lost or retired units. most are grounded and are over 30 year old.


As the linked article above described, supplying spares has not been very useful. The U.S. has also provided new helicopters but Pakistan responded by selling the excess: link



> but I must say.. that Army has had to give up some of the money to our civilian government for debt servicing. because Govt wasted a lot of money in corruption and mismanagement that it could have used for the running of the country.


Pakistan would be better able to pay off its debts if it used its resources to vanquish terrorists. Under such circumstances creditors are often willing to wait. Once again, such a diversion of funds is evidence of incorrect theater-level strategy.

(Have you read B. Bhutto's memoirs? Apparently she picked on the Pakistani military's theater-level weakness right away, explaining to Musharraf how a proposed operation to grab Srinigar would devolve, if successful, into theater-level failure due to the external political, economic, and finally military pressure.)



Icarus said:


> As I have stated before, we risk the balloon effect, we pull troops from Agency X and deploy them to NWA, when we operate against the Taliban in NWA, the lack of troops in Agency X allows them to settle there and now they have a new safe haven.


Really, I find it hard to believe that the Pakistan Army can't tackle this by normal methods like roadblocks and integrating their information with local police and FC.


----------



## foxbat

Captain among eight killed in IED attack in Khyber Agency | DAWN.COM

KHYBER AGENCY: Eight soldiers including a captain were killed and three others were injured as security convoy was targeted by the militants with a remote control improvised explosive device (IED) in Bara Tehsil of Khyber Agency on Thursday afternoon, officials said.


Government sources said that a convoy of the security forces was passing through Qamarabad area of Bara Tehsil in Khyber agency when it was hit by a remote controlled IED planted on the roadside.

The vehicle was partially destroyed as a result of the blast.

Two militants have also been killed as the security forces targeted the miscreants after the IED Blast near AlHaj Market.

At least eight troops including an officer were killed and three others wounded in a bomb explosion, targeting two vehicles of the paramilitary Frontier Corps (FC), a spokesman for the force told AFP.

The vehicles were on a routine patrol when attack happened, he added.

Earlier, the spokesman had said that six troops were killed and four wounded.

Local government official Nasir Khan also confirmed the new toll.

The intelligence sources, however say eight security personnel including Captain Manan; Afzal, Tariq, Yousaf, Bahdar, Ali Badshah, Nawaz Gul, Kamran Ali and Khan Afzal have died in the blast.

The injured soldiers are; Nabiur Rehman, Gulshan Ali and Jamil Hussain have been shifted to the Combined Military Hospital for treatment. Security forces cordoned off the area after the incident as investigation went underway.

Earlier in Akakhel area of Bara, the militants targeted Akakhel peace lashkar with an IED, killing its two activists.


----------



## Joe Shearer

superkaif said:


> The intention of ALL sane people throughout the world is to get rid of the likes of these low life animals. What all must realize is that it is in the best interests of all to remove this scum from society. We are all singing from the same hymn book - we now must try singing from the same page and unite against the enemy number 1 without thinking Pakistan's agenda is any different.


 


VCheng said:


> Yes, but why are Pakistani policies failing in ensuring that Pakistan is seen as part of the solution and not part of the problem? That is an important question to ponder over.


 


superkaif said:


> VC - Its news like this that must highlight that Pakistan and its brave soldiers are the enemy of these animals. How can you possibly think that we are "part of the problem"? Please VC - think logically the sacrifice these poor jawans have had to make. Do you think we are the problem?
> Perhaps as Irfan bhai has pointed out we may be lacking in hardware and resources but please don't say we potentially are part of this horrific issue. Granted some of the policies of our leaders are questionable, particularly those that are susceptible to bribery. I don't think one can question that we must search for an end to this united with the rest of the world


 


Caine said:


> Bloody hell.. This is the 2nd attack today. I think there was a news about 4 army men killed in an IED attack earlier.. I do not understand the paralysis on the part of Pakistani government and military.


 


Solomon2 said:


> More helicopters might make a difference as to the speed of this deployment but I don't see how fewer (since Pakistan already has so many transport copters) would make it any less effective.
> 
> The logical conclusion, then, is that the reason for the current immobility is due to leadership failure at the very highest level.


 


Cheetah786 said:


> That pretty much sums it up.



Is this sequence not suggestive of the real problem? Most of Pakistan's problems at the moment are due to the bankruptcy of it's political, judicial and military leadership. The insurgency that is taking place is not an insurmountable problem, nor is it one which needs excessive force or violation of human rights. It has solutions, military solutions, which have been outlined very clearly in this thread itself, administrative solutions and political solutions. None of these seem to have any hope of implementation in the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## swathi

Solomon2 said:


> As the linked article above described, supplying spares has not been very useful. The U.S. has also provided new helicopters but Pakistan responded by selling the excess: link
> 
> Pakistan would be better able to pay off its debts if it used its resources to vanquish terrorists. Under such circumstances creditors are often willing to wait. Once again, such a diversion of funds is evidence of incorrect theater-level strategy.
> 
> (Have you read B. Bhutto's memoirs? Apparently she picked on the Pakistani military's theater-level weakness right away, explaining to Musharraf how a proposed operation to grab Srinigar would devolve, if successful, into theater-level failure due to the external political, economic, and finally military pressure.)
> 
> Really, I find it hard to believe that the Pakistan Army can't tackle this by normal methods like roadblocks and integrating their information with local police and FC.




I think pakistan would have expected Uh-64 black hawk helicopters and ah-64d apache helicopters but US did'nt provide it.


----------



## Joe Shearer

swathi said:


> I think pakistan would have expected Uh-64 black hawk helicopters and ah-64d apache helicopters but US did'nt provide it.



I don't understand. Are you saying that the Army will not act unless they have the latest model helicopters?


----------



## foxbat

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying that the Army will not act unless they have the latest model helicopters?



Somehow I get the feeling that Pakistan considers removing terrorists from its own soil as a a favor to US and expects money/goodies in exchange..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Solomon2 said:


> More helicopters might make a difference as to the speed of this deployment but I don't see how fewer (since Pakistan already has so many transport copters) would make it any less effective.
> 
> The logical conclusion, then, is that the reason for the current immobility is due to leadership failure at the very highest level.



to avoid the danger of over simplifying the logistics of operations. I must say that the first step has to be joint planning to bring conclusion to this war.

both sides must stop blaming and complaining. both of us are guilty of being selective in our targets there cant be two views about it.

but lets start with glass half full

your drones did take out the last TTP leader who was getting pampered on the roof top and we did handover some AQ & Taliban leaders if not all.

yes there is a leadership failure thats why me and you are still arguing over it for few years now. you might blame it only on us guys but I would include the leadership of both countries. 

lets be honest.. there have been instances that have benefited our common enemy. I assure you that AQ, Taliban and Haqqanis are not our assets and are not beyond lives of our own citizens. I hope that you also dont consider BLA as your insurance policy (although Bramdagh is loitering in a CIA safe house in Europe). 

you see, our enemies have benefited a lot due to the mistrust thats why they have lasted that long. 

can really use a strong civilian government in Pakistan. a civilian backing is what will make this operation successful. 

Gen Allen.. did make an appearance in Pakistan after all.
I dont know what was discussed in the talks but this is what I hope should happen next time.


*Gen Allen*: Gen Kyani, we really need these NATO supplies routes opened again from Pakistan because this is prolonging the war and hurting you as well.

*Gen Kyani:* Gen Allen, your leadership must apologize for the Salalla checkpost attack. That has destroyed our confidence in your country. No Ally attacks another ally like that and refuses to apologize.

*Gen Allen*: thats too late now for the administration, remember we were willing to do so but your own government told us to wait for the findings of the committee that was set up and six months were lost. Now the US elections are too near and it cant risk an apology. It will be a political suicide for it. Look we have already expressed our regrets.

*Gen Kyani:* thats not good enough, that attack along with the collateral damage from the drone strikes and cross border TTP incursions are making this cooperation really hard. People of Pakistan wont accept it. My own men wont like it either.

*Gen Allen:* what about one of our military commanders, like myself comes over here and we together lay flowers at the memorial of the dead soldiers? We issue a joint statement as a start?

*Gen Kyani:* hmmm. 

*Gen Allen*: Gen Kyani, you really need to decide about the operation in North if you want this war to end.

*Gen Kyani*: you know about our current deployment and commitment in Bajur, mehmond , Khyber and south Waziristan. The current situation doesnt allow another operation in a new sector. And then there is a question of resources. They can easily escape into Afghanistan like the TTP does.

*Gen Allen*: we will help you.

*Gen Kyan*i: how?

*Gen Allen:* tell me what extra resources you would need and I will see if we can convince the administration to provide you with any extra equipment you can use for this operation. Also we will seal the border from our side. 

*Gen Kyani*: even if we get what we need from you and say we launch the operation then its you sorted we are still stuck

*Gen Allen*: how so.

*Gen Kyani* : BLA and TTP, they are languishing in Afghanistan and using it as a launching pad to attack my troops and people of Pakistan. I cant have that. I cant spare troops for that operation when there is no relief from your end against the terrorist attacks against Pakistan.

*Gen Allen*: well thats beyond my mandate and responsibility.

*Gen Kyani*: and thats exactly the issue. security of Balochistan & safety of my troops & people is my responsibility. Convince me, how can I get around planning an operation for your sake against the Haqqanis that are not fighting in Pakistan and leave my flanks uncovered from TTP attacks?

*Gen Allen*: I see what you are saying and you should recall that it was us who got Baithullah Mehsud for you. In order to seal the border from our side along Waziristan and also discourage TTP from using Afghan territory will require a lot of consideration about troops and logistics. 

*Gen Kynai*: I totally understand and thats what I am saying regarding North Waziristan operation. You can start by discoursing TTP from using Afghan territory . and by the way.. you missed out BLA.

*Gen Allen*: Gen Kyani, thats beyond my responsibility, maybe your ISI chief has to take it with US administration and CIA. 

*Gen Kyani:* at least pass a massage to the administration that if its really serious about the conclusion of this conflict then it should consider letting BLA go. Our FC is more than able to deal with these people once they are denied a place in Afghanistan. Otherwise we wont get anywhere.

*Gen Allen: *so when should I hear from you about your requirements for NW operation?

*Gen Kyani*: as soon as Gen Zahir briefs me about his talk about BLA. Thanks for your time general.

*Gen Allen:* I hope there will be a conclusion to this conflict in near future.

*Gen Kyani*: I hope so top. Good day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying that the Army will not act unless they have the latest model helicopters?




Pakistan Army already buzy in other areas of FATA plus No American Army in Kunar and Nuristan (Bordering NWA) where terrorists flee after every operation we start in our areas is the reason we are not conducting any operation. 

And the reason why Our Army is tied down in other parts of FATA is same. Terrorist flee to afghanistan and attack at will. Khyber and Orakzai And Bajaur Agency where Army is conducting operations facing same problems. No presence of Army on other side of Border. Than how do people expect Pakistan just leave those area and start doing another operation in NWA? when American and Afghani Soldiers are not cooperating?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying that the Army will not act unless they have the latest model helicopters?



Joe

no harm in asking for the best.(latest equipment) 
during first Afghan war. Gen Zia was offered F20 Tiger Sharks that were turned down. and we got F-16s.

to be honest with you, we havent been too ambitious in our demands and have settled with the spares of the used cobras and old Russian Mils and Heuis.

we did ask for drones or even access to them but that was turned down due to the sensitivity of the technology.
but over all we have tried to use what we had. in many cases the spares of our old helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Irfan Baloch said:


> Joe
> 
> *no harm in asking for the best. *
> during first Afghan war. Gen Zia was offered F20 Tiger Sharks that were turned down. and we got F-16s.
> 
> to be honest with you, we havent been too ambitious in our demands and have settled with the spares of the used cobras and old Russian Mils and Heuis.
> 
> we did ask for drones or even access to them but that was turned down due to the sensitivity of the technology.
> but over all we have tried to use what we had. in many cases the spares of our old helicopters.



Yessir. As long as what is offered in return is excellent, USA will surely provide the best equipment too. All it takes is the right kind of "arrangement".


----------



## Solomon2

Irfan Baloch said:


> to avoid the danger of over simplifying the logistics of operations. I must say that the first step has to be joint planning to bring conclusion to this war.


I would guess the first form of "joint planning" required is between the corps commanders![/quote]




> *Gen Kyani:* Gen Allen, your leadership must apologize for the Salalla checkpost attack. That has destroyed our confidence -


This is a political matter, not a military one. Since doing so would appease Pakistani feelings yet empower terrorists - they are, after all, using Pakistani Army uniforms - an "apology" _by the U.S._ would be incorrect theater-level strategy; instead, the Pakistani Army can own up to a few failings, sacrificing some of its over-ballyhooed image in favor of the strategic objective.



> *Gen Allen*: Gen Kyani, you really need to decide about the operation in North if you want this war to end.
> 
> *Gen Kyani*: you know about our current deployment and commitment in Bajur, mehmond , Khyber and south Waziristan. The current situation doesn&#8217;t allow another operation in a new sector. And then there is a question of resources. They can easily escape into Afghanistan like the TTP does...I cant spare troops for that operation when there is no relief from your end against the terrorist attacks against Pakistan...how can I get around planning an operation for your sake against the Haqqanis that are not fighting in Pakistan and leave my flanks uncovered from TTP attacks?


Leadership failure, there. If you want terrorism to disappear completely the Haqqanis either have to be eliminated or submit themselves to both civil and military authority. Furthermore, comparatively few mobile units are needed to protect against flank attacks; it's not like the TTP is going to launch an armored blitzkrieg.


----------



## swathi

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't understand. Are you saying that the Army will not act unless they have the latest model helicopters?



Yes of course, They wont act against Haqqani Network and Afghan Taliban members, they will use the equipment against TTP alone. F-16 was provided to them, It was used against TTP alone. Expecting the same in Future also.
Even if a Offensive is going to be held in North waziristan, It wont be against haqqani network, In the past when north waziristan offensive came into media attention, There were reports that paksitan wants haqqani network to shifted into kurram agency.


----------



## CENTCOM

No human can be as brutal as these cowards who kill their captured prisoners and display their heads like on a platter. Just think&#8230; They not only killed 17 individuals but the trauma and torture they have inflicted on the 17 families and their friends. I am surprised to read that even after watching the video or reading about it anyone would support these cowards. Every Pakistani should be enraged today. I am! 

Taliban is a cancer that needs to be removed immediately. We see them destroy families and homes daily yet we seem to be nonchalant about it. It is time for all to demand that our governments should get together and once and for all remove this cancer that has been plaguing our society for a long time now. We have seen much success against them in the past but the unfortunate slowdown in our cooperation has given them some leeway and they are regrouping and attacking our soldiers and civilians on both sides of the border. We need to seriously sit down and come up with a strategy to completely wipe out the evil from both sides of the border so children are not orphaned, wives are not widowed, and parents do not have to outlive their children. Unless we resolve our differences and work together, cowards like the TTP will keep inflicting wounds on innocent people of the region. 


LTC T.G. Taylor
DET-United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## iPhone

Edit: I concur, both sides should sit down and tackle this Taliban menace.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Eight soldiers dead in Bara explosion*

BARA: 
At least eight security personnel were killed and six injured in two separate Improvised Explosive Device (IED) explosions in the Bara subdivision of Khyber Agency on Thursday, according to security officials.

An official of the security forces said that a convoy of security personnel was passing through Khyber Agency when an IED went off near a market in Sipah area of Bara subdivision, leaving eight personnel dead and three injured.

Officials added that the bodies and injured personnel were shifted to a hospital in Peshawar. Soon after the explosion, security forces cordoned off the area and began a search operation.

Moreover, three security personnel were injured when an IED exploded near a security forces vehicle in Qambarabad area of Shalobar, Bara Subdivision. An official said that they were patrolling the area when the IED exploded and injured the personnel. Security forces began a search operation in the area, but no arrests have been made.

Published in The Express Tribune, June 29th, 2012.

Eight soldiers dead in Bara explosion &#8211; The Express Tribune

====================================

*Balochistan unrest: Five FC men injured in landmine attack*

QUETTA: 
Five personnel of the Frontier Corps (FC) were injured in a landmine blast in the Mach area of Bolan district, some 30 kilometres away from Quetta on Thursday.

According to sources, FC personnel were checking vehicles near an overhead bridge on the National Highway in Mach when the landmine, planted by unidentified persons, exploded.

As a result, five FC personnel sustained injuries, eyewitnesses said. However, FC spokesman Murtaza Baig told The Express Tribune that at least three personnel were injured.

The injured were shifted to the Combined Military Hospital (CMH) Quetta.

They have been identified as Malik Khan, Asif Hussain, Ali Akbar, Naik Noor Alam and Manwar Khan.

No group has so far claimed responsibility for the attack. A case has been registered against unidentified people.

*Rocket attack*

Four people were injured in a rocket attack in the Qambrani Road area of Quetta on Thursday.

According to SP Saryab Amanullah Kakar, the attack targeted a cash van of a private bank. As a result, four security guards of a private company, who were inside the vehicle, were injured.

Police rushed to the spot soon after the incident and cordoned off the area. The injured, identified as Mohammad Jan, Akbar Khan, Mohammad Naeem and Mohammad Arif, were shifted to the civil hospital.

No group has so far claimed responsibility for the attack.

Meanwhile, a man, identified as Jogee Sommoro, was gunned down in the Faizabad area of Saryab on Thursday. A case has been registered.

Published in The Express Tribune, June 29th, 2012.

Balochistan unrest: Five FC men injured in landmine attack &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Irfan Baloch

swathi said:


> Yes of course, They wont act against Haqqani Network and Afghan Taliban members, they will use the equipment against TTP alone. F-16 was provided to them, It was used against TTP alone. Expecting the same in Future also.
> Even if a Offensive is going to be held in North waziristan, It wont be against haqqani network, In the past when north waziristan offensive came into media attention, There were reports that paksitan wants haqqani network to shifted into kurram agency.



Beta

F-16 purchases by Pakistan have nothing to do with WoT funding by USA. we had already paid for the F-16s in the past and these F-16s together with the MLU deals date before 9/11.
their precision bombing was used against the TTP because it had known bases & depots which were targeted specially in Sawat.

but in rest of the tribal area, any hostile position that was not feasible to approach through ground attack was struck through air.. and no distinction was made between Afghan Taliban or TTP.. whoever attacks and engages Pakistani forces is attacked back whether or not he is TTP.

I am sure NATO and ANA wouldn't be that forgiving to BLA as well if there is a fire-fight between them in Afghanistan.


another thing son,
can you share the source of that last line in your comment? seems to be from your backside but I want to give you a benefit of doubt.
no blog or article please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## swathi

Irfan Baloch said:


> Beta
> 
> F-16 purchases by Pakistan have nothing to do with WoT funding by USA. we had already paid for the F-16s in the past and these F-16s together with the MLU deals date before 9/11.
> their precision bombing was used against the TTP because it had known bases & depots which were targeted specially in Sawat.
> 
> but in rest of the tribal area, any hostile position that was not feasible to approach through ground attack was struck through air.. and no distinction was made between Afghan Taliban or TTP.. whoever attacks and engages Pakistani forces is attacked back whether or not he is TTP.
> 
> I am sure NATO and ANA wouldn't be that forgiving to BLA as well if there is a fire-fight between them in Afghanistan.
> 
> 
> another thing son,
> can you share the source of that last line in your comment? seems to be from your backside but I want to give you a benefit of doubt.
> no blog or article please




Is it acceptable to you.

The Jamestown Foundation: Haqqani Network Shifting from North Waziristan to Pakistans Kurram Agency


----------



## dawud123

nick_indian said:


> Pakistan must do joint ops with NATO and Afghan forces , trap these bastards in the border area and MURDER DEATH KILL .


Yes, on both side of borders.



Irfan Baloch said:


> please dont qualify your sympathy..
> 
> if you really care just show your regret for the loss of innocent life.
> 
> 
> 
> please dont qualify your sympathy..
> 
> if you really care just show your regret for the loss of innocent life.


Why not admit the reality! Irfan Baloch...

They are killed not because they were some innocent peoples but they were shias.


----------



## TaimiKhan

swathi said:


> Is it acceptable to you.
> 
> The Jamestown Foundation: Haqqani Network Shifting from North Waziristan to Pakistan&#8217;s Kurram Agency



Today its 29/06/2012 and the thing you are quoting if from 16/12/2010, nearly one and a half year passed since the allegation and so far we have seen not a single evidence of Haqqani Network being shifted to Kurram Agency, rather since last one year full scale military operation is being conducted in Orakzai and Kurram agency to clear them of the militants. 

Plz see the facts on the ground next time before you put an allegation on us. 

Haqqanis have strong forward & reserve bases inside Afghanistan, they have local help and support and have immunity while doing operations inside Afghanistan by using their Afghan infrastructure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

swathi said:


> Is it acceptable to you.
> 
> The Jamestown Foundation: Haqqani Network Shifting from North Waziristan to Pakistans Kurram Agency




oh yea 

very convincing with a map. as well.. and the ISI guy in the background is actually Gen Pasha's son in Law..








I stand corrected. 


following are the killer lines.. every word reeking with daunting and undeniable proof



> *Officials and analysts* in Islamabad *believe *that the postponement of the military operation in North Waziristan is more likely a reaction to the Wikileaks revelations of Pakistani support for the Haqqani Network, Lashkar-e-Taiba and other groups, than the press revelations of military support for a transfer of militants from North Waziristan to Kurram.* According to a senior official*:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xataxsata

7 killed, 30 injured as blast rips through train in Sibi &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Four killed in Balochistan violence*

QUETTA: 
Four people, among them a woman, were killed in unabated violence in different neighbourhoods of the volatile Balochistan province on Saturday.
Men armed with machetes barged into a shop in the Satellite Town area of Quetta and knifed the shopkeeper, Noor Ahmed Qambarani, several times before fleeing the scene. Separately, a man committed suicide after killing his spouse in the Gandawa area of Jhal Magsi district. In Kalat, gunmen shot and fatally wounded one Mir Khan. The police registered a case against the unknown killers and started investigation.
Meanwhile, armed men fired a salvo of rockets at Qabul Khan village of Jaffarabad district. Four rockets were fired which landed in an unpopulated area causing no loss of life or damage to property, according to local officials.
Published in The Express Tribune, July 1st, 2012.

Four killed in Balochistan violence  The Express Tribune

====================================================

*Over 400 killed in Balochistan sectarian violence: Report*

ISLAMABAD: 
The government seems to be at a loss to explain the escalating sectarian strife in Balochistan, which has claimed more than 400 lives in more than 200 incidents of ethnic and sectarian violence in the past four years.
The decade-long insurgency recently turned into a battleground for politically motivated attacks on religious sects with banned outfit Lashkar-e-Jhangvi allegedly targeting the Shia and Hazara communities throughout the embattled province.
The provincial home department said in an official report last week that cross-border influence, among other factors, was fuelling the sectarian violence.
The official report which covers a period of four years states that over 400 Shias and Hazaras, who account for nearly a fifth of the countrys 170 million population lost their lives as a result of the aggression. Around 100 pilgrims have been killed in just the first half of the current year.
Another 450 people were injured in over 110 sectarian attacks from 2008 to 2011.
The increasing trend of violence is alarming. Over 120 members of the Shia and Hazara communities were gunned down last year while close to a 100 sustained injuries, compared to 81 fatalities and 200 casualties in 2010.
In 2009, 39 members of the Shia community were killed and 20 injured in over 30 incidents of ethnic violence, while only 15 were killed and 10 injured in 2008.
The police have arrested alleged terrorist Sher Dil, also known as Babu, for his reported ties with Lashkar-e-Jhangvi in a bid to curb the violence. Others who have been arrested include Hafiz Muhammad Usman alias Abbas, Dawood Badeeni, Jalil Ababkki and Shafiq Rind. However, some suspects such as Usman Saifullah and Ziaul Haq still remain at large.
Alleged terrorists Khalid Bungulzai and Majeed Langove are said to have been killed in police encounters and the government has constituted a high-level inquiry committee headed by the home minister of Balochistan to further probe the incident.
The provincial government has decided to refer the investigation of sensitive cases to the Crime Investigation Department and called for a review of the regulations pertaining to the movement of pilgrims under the Travel Agency Act, 1976.
The provincial home secretary also held meetings with the Iranian consul general. Both sides agreed to beef-up security arrangements from Quetta to Taftan and discussed possible arrangements for facilitating the movement of members of the Hazara community between Marriabad to Hazara Town and Hazar Ganji.
Published in The Express Tribune, July 1st, 2012.

Over 400 killed in Balochistan sectarian violence: Report &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## babajees

CENTCOM said:


> No human can be as brutal as these cowards who kill their captured prisoners and display their heads like on a platter. Just think&#8230; They not only killed 17 individuals but the trauma and torture they have inflicted on the 17 families and their friends. I am surprised to read that even after watching the video or reading about it anyone would support these cowards. Every Pakistani should be enraged today. I am!
> 
> Taliban is a cancer that needs to be removed immediately. We see them destroy families and homes daily yet we seem to be nonchalant about it. It is time for all to demand that our governments should get together and once and for all remove this cancer that has been plaguing our society for a long time now. We have seen much success against them in the past but the unfortunate slowdown in our cooperation has given them some leeway and they are regrouping and attacking our soldiers and civilians on both sides of the border. We need to seriously sit down and come up with a strategy to completely wipe out the evil from both sides of the border so children are not orphaned, wives are not widowed, and parents do not have to outlive their children. Unless we resolve our differences and work together, cowards like the TTP will keep inflicting wounds on innocent people of the region.
> 
> 
> LTC T.G. Taylor
> DET-United States Central Command
> U.S. Central Command



you created this cancer. YOU are worse than this cancer. They beheaded 17 people, You BOMB wedding parties everyday. How many families get into trauma? Your soldiers get up in the night, wipe out entire villages and nothing happens to them. You people burn our Quran and nothing happens. YOUR people RAPE women, Kill entire FAMILIES and then MAKE A SONG about it and post it on youtube, AND NOTHING HAPPENS. You shell innocent people and journalists and when the video leaks out, you jail the person who leaked the video.. and the soldiers.. nothing happens to those b@stards. 

SO You EFFING Shut up and GET Out of all the lands you HAVE occupied (or "brought democracy to") and stop stealing their oil and wealth.

May your nation rot in hell and storms destroy everything.


----------



## Joe Shearer

babajees said:


> you created this cancer. YOU are worse than this cancer. They beheaded 17 people, You BOMB wedding parties everyday. How many families get into trauma? Your soldiers get up in the night, wipe out entire villages and nothing happens to them. You people burn our Quran and nothing happens. YOUR people RAPE women, Kill entire FAMILIES and then MAKE A SONG about it and post it on youtube, AND NOTHING HAPPENS. You shell innocent people and journalists and when the video leaks out, you jail the person who leaked the video.. and the soldiers.. nothing happens to those b@stards.
> 
> SO You EFFING Shut up and GET Out of all the lands you HAVE occupied (or "brought democracy to") and stop stealing their oil and wealth.
> 
> May your nation rot in hell and storms destroy everything.



How did the moderators allow this piece of ***** to be published and to remain unpunished? I have protested against American policies and excesses, but this is not civilized. It is just downright vulgar.


----------



## swathi

babajees said:


> you created this cancer. YOU are worse than this cancer. They beheaded 17 people, You BOMB wedding parties everyday. How many families get into trauma? Your soldiers get up in the night, wipe out entire villages and nothing happens to them. You people burn our Quran and nothing happens. YOUR people RAPE women, Kill entire FAMILIES and then MAKE A SONG about it and post it on youtube, AND NOTHING HAPPENS. You shell innocent people and journalists and when the video leaks out, you jail the person who leaked the video.. and the soldiers.. nothing happens to those b@stards.
> 
> SO You EFFING Shut up and GET Out of all the lands you HAVE occupied (or "brought democracy to") and stop stealing their oil and wealth.
> 
> May your nation rot in hell and storms destroy everything.




If some one says the same thing about a Pakistan General, by this time he/she would have been banned, Moderators are requested to take action against this particular person.

WikiLeaks shocker? In Kabul, Pakistan support for Taliban is no surprise - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*1 security official killed, 4 injured in Bajaur blast*

KHAR: A paramilitary official was killed and four others were injured in a remote-controlled blast in the Bara Kamangra area of Nawagai tehsil in Bajaur on Tuesday.

An official of the Nawagai Political Administration said that Frontier Corps (FC) personnel had launched a search operation in the area after an early morning blast. A second blast occurred when a remote-controlled bomb detonated near the FC personnel, killing one of them on the spot and injuring four others.

The injured were rushed to the Agency Headquarters Hospital Khar, while security forces along with paramilitary troops rushed to the area and started another search operation. No suspects had been arrested.

The official killed in the blast was identified as Kaleemullah and those injured were identified as Noor Sher, Zafar Khan, Saddam and Rehmat Nawaz.

1 security official killed, 4 injured in Bajaur blast &#8211; The Express Tribune

=======================================

*Border tensions: Afghan troops cross into Kurram, kill two tribesmen *

PESHAWAR: 
Officials accused Afghan soldiers on Monday of crossing into Pakistani territory and sparking clashes that killed two tribesmen and injured one other.

AFP quoted a senior official as saying that up to 60 Afghan soldiers entered Pakistani territory in what is the latest in a series of attacks inflaming tensions along the porous border.

Tribesmen Lahore Khan and Khwaja Din were shot dead while Gul Wazir was injured when Afghan troops opened fire on the men who were busy chopping down trees in the Inzarki area of Upper Kurram Agency, another official told The Express Tribune. He added that local tribesmen returned fire, forcing the troops to flee.

The firefight lasted for over 90 minutes after which Pakistani security forces were sent to the area, the senior official told AFP on condition of anonymity. Local residents said the Afghans were pursuing attackers fleeing Shehar-e-Nau village in Afghanistan&#8217;s Paktia province. Afghan defence officials, however, denied the alleged incursion.

&#8220;We are not aware of such an operation by the Afghan National Army (ANA) in that area,&#8221; Daulat Wazir, the spokesman for the Afghan defence ministry said.

Colonel Ahmad Jan, the spokesman for ANA&#8217;s corps 203 in southeastern Afghanistan said: &#8220;It is not true; our forces have not entered Pakistan. We have not had any operations near the border recently.&#8221;

The attacks have raised fresh concerns that Pakistani Taliban, who fled a 2009 army offensive, have regrouped and again pose a threat.

Meanwhile, officials said dozens of militants based in Afghanistan on Sunday attacked a check-post in Upper Dir for the second time in eight days.

Six militants were killed after crossing into Sabir Killey village in the Soni Darr area of Upper Dir, one official told AFP. &#8220;The firefight continued late into the night.&#8221;

Another official said there were reports that &#8216;hundreds of militants&#8217; were gathering in Afghanistan&#8217;s eastern province of Kunar.

&#8220;Authorities have alerted local Lashkars (tribal militia) amid fears of a bigger clash,&#8221; he told AFP on condition of anonymity.

(AFP with additional input from our correspondent in Parachinar)


Published in The Express Tribune, July 3rd, 2012.

Border tensions: Afghan troops cross into Kurram, kill two tribesmen &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Senior official among three killed near Quetta*

QUETTA: 
A senior government official and two others were killed in a drive-by shooting on Wednesday on the outskirts of Kucklack, some 25 kilometres from the provincial capital.

Muhammad Saeed, the assistant director of local governments in Pishin district, and his office superintendent, Yasin, were travelling to Quetta from Pishin when gunmen fired on their car, police said. The pair died instantly and their driver sustained critical gunshot wounds.

The injured driver, identified as Muhammad Akbar, was driven to Quetta&#8217;s Civil Hospital &#8211; but he succumbed to his injuries, medics said. Muhammad Saeed belonged to Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa while Yasin was from Hazara community, a local ethnic Shia group. A purported spokesperson for the banned sectarian extremist outfit, Lashkar-e-Jhangvi, Abu Bakar Siddiq claimed responsibility for the triple murders in a phone call to journalists.


Published in The Express Tribune, July 5th, 2012.

Senior official among three killed near Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune

=======================================

*Soldier dies in Dera Bugti landmine blast*

QUETTA: A member of security forces was killed while another sustained injuries in a landmine blast in the Maat Mumdrani area of Dera Bugti on Wednesday.

According to official sources, a pick-up of the security forces was busy in distributing supplies when it hit a landmine near Maat Mumdrani area.

As a result, one of the security officials died on the spot while another sustained serious injuries. Law enforcement agencies later cordoned off the area while the deceased and injured were shifted to the nearby hospital. The deceased was later identified as Rafiqullah.

Published in The Express Tribune, July 5th, 2012.

Soldier dies in Dera Bugti landmine blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

deleted as windjammer is getting offended............


----------



## Windjammer

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

So, every murder, robbery, kidnapping, extortion etc. needs to be posted.

And they all fall under acts of terrorism.......only because it happens to be in Pakistan. !!!


----------



## TaimiKhan

Windjammer said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> So, every murder, robbery, kidnapping, extortion etc. needs to be posted.
> 
> And they all fall under acts of terrorism.......only because it happens to be in Pakistan. !!!



Sometimes obsession has no limits.


----------



## foxbat

Attack on Iran-bound bus kills 18 near Turbat | DAWN.COM

QUETTA: At least 18 people were killed on Friday, when unidentified motorcycle riders opened fire on an Iran-bound bus near Turbat in Balochistan, DawnNews reported.

According to government&#8217;s official sources, four armed assailants, riding two motorcycles, attacked on the bus, killing at least 18 people on the spot. Two others sustained severe injuries and were being shifted to Civil Hospital, sources added.

Attackers successfully fled away from the site.

Sources said that the dead were leaving to Iran to find labour and were belong to Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Police and other security agencies have cordoned off the area and initiated an investigation


----------



## KRAIT

Is it BLA or TTP....any news on who did this, any claims ?


----------



## Areesh

KRAIT said:


> Is it BLA or TTP....any news on who did this, any claims ?



"Innocent" BLA has accepted the responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

Areesh said:


> "Innocent" BLA has accepted the responsibility.



Any links ?

All news articles say no one has accepted responsibility for the act.


----------



## Areesh

Bhairava said:


> Any links ?
> 
> All news articles say no one has accepted responsibility for the act.



Pakistani news channels are saying that a new group called as Baloch liberation tigers has accepted the responsibility. Will share the online link when available.


----------



## fatman17

*Analyzing the Role of the Top LeT Ideologue: A Profile of Amir Hamza*


Publication: Volume: 3 Issue: 6July 1, 2012

By: Arif Jamal



Maulana Amir Hamza is one of the most important leaders of the Pakistan-based Jamaat-ud-Dawah (JuD) terrorist group after its emir Hafiz Mohammad Saeed. He is a fiery speaker and a prolific writer. These two skills enabled him to rise to a top slot in the group. He also played a key role in shaping the JuD and connecting the founding members. In 2008 the United Nations declared the JuD a terrorist group; it was listed as an alias for the Lashkar-e-Taiba (LeT) militant group. [1] 

Zakiur Rehman Lakhvi, the commander of the LeT, originally recruited Hamza in 1984 during one of Lakhvis visits to Pakistan where he was recruiting new fighters. At the time, Hamza was an Ahle Hadith student from Central Pakistani Punjab (Ahle Hadith refers to various Islamic reformist movements that emphasize the use of hadith). In 1985 Lakhvi decided to organize the LeT as a jihadi group. Since the group comprised only the students from different Pakistani madrassas (Islamic seminaries), he needed an additional participant who could claim to be an accomplished alim (Islamic scholar). Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, a teacher of Islamic studies at the University of Engineering and Technology in Lahore, was one such person who could give some credibility to the group. Lakhvi asked Hamza in 1985 to meet Hafiz Saeed and convince him to lead the small group. Hamza met Saeed at the latters residence in Lahore. Saeed did not make a commitment initially however two years after the initial meeting Saeed took over command of the group. [2] 

The Source of the Terrorist Group 

The LeT was the militant wing of the Markaz al-Dawa wal-Irshad (MDI), a missionary-jihadi organization formally established in 1987. After its conception, the group started holding dawah (invitation) [3] and jihad conferences across the country. The MDI also started publishing pamphlets against democracy and in support of dawah and jihad, most of which were written by Hamza and Hafiz Abdullah Bahawalpuri, a well-known religious leader in Punjab. [4] The MDI held its first annual convention in March 1988 at the reform centre of Hafiz Mohammad Yahya Aziz Mohammadi at Bonga Balochan al-Badr Bhaiphero. The second annual convention was also held at that centre in March 1989. It was on this occasion that the MDI published its magazine Mujalla Ad-Dawah for the first time. It was later turned into a monthly magazine and Hamza was appointed editor. The membership and followers of the MDI started growing dramatically. The Mujalla Ad-Dawah and other pamphlets written by Hamza played a key role in this growth. By the time the MDI held its third annual convention in Muridke on November 14-16, 1990, the number of followers had grown to approximately 10,000. [5] 

Networking in former the Soviet Union and Iran 

As the Afghan jihad came to an end in 1988, the still small MDI decided to establish links with Salafist groups in the former Soviet Union. Hamza was one of several MDI leaders sent out for this purpose. He embarked on a long journey inside the former Soviet Union visiting Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan, Dagestan, Azerbaijan, and to Russias Chechnya and Kazan, the capitol of Tatarstan. [6,7] These were the days when the Muslims in the former Soviet states were experiencing an Islamic revival. According to a senior MDI leader, The goal of these visits was to establish permanent contacts with the Muslim religious leaders and give them the dawah for Salafism before they adopted any other sect. Hamza also visited Iran to establish links with Sunni groups there, which were fighting the Shiite majority. [8] 

Campaign against the United States 

While the MDI was India-centric, the JuD started giving increased attention to instigating anti-Western sentiment, particularly against the United States. A vigorous campaign was run against the US-led invasion of Afghanistan. As part of this campaign, the JuD sponsored rallies in big cities, focused on stoking hate against the United States and West. Hamza personally planned and led many of these rallies. [9] The anti-U.S. campaign received a boost in 2003 when the United States invaded Iraq in April of that year; subsequently, rallies and propaganda they organized became more virulent and frequent. [10] 

The Rise of the JuD with the Asian Tsunami 

Although the JuD has been active in East Asia since late the 1980s, the Asian tsunami in 2005 opened many doors in the region for the JuD since massive devastations produced an abundance of people in need. As soon as he heard news of the tsunami, Saeed ordered the JuD to send as many volunteers and relief goods as possible to the calamity-hit countries. He appointed Hamza as head of the Tsunami Relief Committee. According to a press release from JuD, the committee collected Rs 4.1 million (roughly 161,000 USD) for the victims of the Asian Tsunami in just half an hour. [11] The JuD committee contacted the diplomatic offices for several of the affected countries to learn about their needs. The Sri Lankan office was one of the first offices to respond and within a short amount of time, the JuD transferred over six truckloads of relief goods to them, worth approximately Rs 10 million (nearly 180,000 USD). The relief goods included family tents, stitched western suits, unstitched cloth, childrens garments, medicines, rice, etc. All the relief goods were new, [and] were bought or collected in view of the needs of the people affected Hamza said. [12] Hamza went to the Maldive Islands to personally offer relief to the Maldivian government and people. [13] This visit allowed him to establish closer links with the Salafist elements there where the JuD has since established a wide network. [14] 

Getting Engaged in Politics 

The news that interrogators at the Guantanamo Bay detention facility had flushed some pages from the Quran to extract information from inmates caused an uproar throughout the Muslim world. [15] The JuD took this as an opportunity to launch two of its most important political campaigns: Tehreek Tehreek Hurmat-e-Quran and Tehreek Hurmat-e-Rasool. On May 18, 2005, The JuD called a meeting of 40 Islamist groups at Markaz al-Qadsia, the center of the JuD in Lahore, Pakistan to form the Rabita Ulema Committee, which would run a sustained campaign called Tehreek Hurmat-e-Quran under the leadership of the JuD. The Rabita Ulema Committee asked the United States to apologize to the Muslims and hand over the accused to the Ulema who would try them in a Sharia court. 

The Rabita Ulema Committee went beyond responding to the desecration of the Quran. [16] From the Martyrs Mosque in Lahore, they also launched the Tehreek Hurmat Quran in response to the Washington Times publication of cartoons mocking the Prophet Muhammad. Saeed asked the participants to turn each and every mosque in the country into a center for the Tehreek Hurmat Quran. He asked the government to expel the U.S. ambassador and U.S. armed forces personnel, to shut down the U.S. military bases in the country, and to stop receiving Christina Rocca, the U.S. Assistant Secretary of State for South and Central Asian Affairs under President George W. Bush. Saeed also demanded that the government stop all FBI operations inside Pakistan and to expel the agents. Furthermore, the committee requested the imposition of the Quranic order in the country [17] and held public meetings across the country in which they discussed the sanctity of the Quran. Hamza was appointed and served as the Convener of the campaigns. [18] 

Prolific Writer 

Hamza is the editor of several JuD periodicals including its flagship, monthly Mujallah Ad-Dawah. He has also authored a number of books that include Torkhum se Kohqaf  Roos ke taaqab mein (From Torkhum to the Caucasus  Hotly Pursuing Russia), Shahrae Bahisht (The Road to Paradise), Mein ney bible sey pooccha, Quran kyun Jaley? (I Asked the Bible Why the Qurans were Set Alight), Mazhabi aur siyasi bavey (Religious and Political Men), Afghanistan ki chotion par qafila dawato jihad (On the Mountain Tops of Afghanistan  The Caravans of Call and Jihad), and Rawaeey Merey huzoor key (The Mannerism of My Sire). 

Conclusion 

According to report published in the beginning of June by The News in Pakistan, Hamza attended a meeting in which the Difa-e-Pakistan Council discussed plans to protest the increasing number of drone strikes in Pakistan [19], which demonstrates his continued involvement in protests and politics. Considering Hamzas significant capacity to influence people through his writings and leadership positions, his role in future terrorist activities committed by the JuD or MDI should not be underestimated. And, like Sheikh Omar Abdel-Rahman has inspired The Blind Sheikh terrorist organization in Egypt, Hamzas teachings could inspire future jihadis. 

Arif Jamal is an independent security and terrorism expert and author of Shadow War  The Untold Story of Jihad in Kashmir. 

Notes: 

1. Bill Roggio, UN declares Jamaat-ud-Dawa a terrorist front group, The Long War Journal, December 11, 2008. Available at: UN declares Jamaat-ud-Dawa a terrorist front group - The Long War Journal 

2. Amir Hamza, Qafila Dawat-o-Jihad published by Markaz Dawat wal Irshad, 1993, P 118. 

3. Dawah is the practice of conveying the message of Islam to non-Muslims; literally means making an invitation. 

4. Interview with Hafiz Saeed, October 1997, Lahore. 

5. Interview with an attendee 

6. Amir Hamza, Torkham sey kohqaf tak  Roos key taaqub mein published by Darul Andlus, Lahore, 2005. P 15. 

7. Ibid. 

8. Author interview with an MDI commander, Rawalpindi, February 2001. 

9. Author field work in Pakistan between 2001 and 2007. 

10. Ibid. 

11. Press release issued by JuD in February 2005. 

12. Author interview with Amir Hamza, Lahore, February 2005. 

13. Ibid. 

14. For details on JuD in Maldives, see Praveen Swami, The jihad in Paradise in South Asia Intelligence Review in South Asia Terrorism Portal, Volume 6 No 19. Available at South Asia Intelligence Review (SAIR), Weekly Assessments & Briefings 

15. Hendrik Hertzberg, Big News Week in The New Yorker. Available at Big News Week : The New Yorker. 

16. Author interview with Yahya Mujahid, Lahore, May 2005. 

17. Arif Jamal, Differences Apart in The News [Karachi], June 5, 2005. 

18. Author interview with Yahya Mujahid, Lahore, May 2005. 

19. Mushtaq Paracha, DPC to protest US drone attacks on June 15, The News, June 6, 2012. Available at: DPC to protest US drone attacks on June 15 - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast near ANP rally venue in Quetta kills 4, injures 10*

QUETTA: Four people were killed and 10 others were injured when a blast took place outside the venue for the Awami National Party (ANP) rally in Kuchlak, Express News reported on Friday.

The rally, set to begin after Friday prayers, was being attended by the by the party&#8217;s provincial president.

Cars standing nearby were also destroyed.

According to reports, the bomb was planted in a cycle that was standing a few feet away from the stage.

Police personnel confirmed the death and injuries and began efforts to cordone off the area.

Eyewitnesses said there was one little girl among those injured.

No rescue teams were able to reach the scene due to the location and people began rescue efforts on their own.

The injured were shifted to the Civil Hospital.

Blast near ANP rally venue in Quetta kills 4, injures 10 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## lightoftruth

*Karachi violence: 9 people killed, 1 target killer arrested*

KARACHI: At least nine people were killed and five were injured in different incidents of firing and violence in the city, whereas police managed to arrest one target killer, Express News reported on Saturday.

Unknown assailaints killed Jaman Shah and his wife in Khokarapar No 4 after forcibly entering their residence.

In Orangi Town No 12, Syed Jamal Faisal, a Sindh High Court (SHC) employee, and Jamil Baloch of Baldia town were killed in separate incidents of firing.

Two tortured bodies were recovered from ditches in the Aaso Goth area of Malir and al Asif Square in Sohrab Goth, whereas police recovered the body of a woman from the Sikandar Goth area of Sacchal.

A truck driver, Fatehullah was killed in the Korangi Industrial Area and a man identified as Shiraz Memon was killed on Jamshed Road, both in incidents of firing.

Five people were injured in firing in different parts of the city whereas the police managed to arrest a target killer identified as Sharjeel.

Karachi violence: 9 people killed, 1 target killer arrested &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## karan.1970

Peshawar mortar attack kills woman and three children | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR:A mortar bomb fell on a house in Peshawar&#8217;s Shaikhan village area on Sunday, killing four and injuring another, DawnNews reported.

The mortar was fired from an unknown location according to police sources.

The building collapsed after being hit by the mortar explosion.

Three children and their mother died in the attack whereas the father of the children suffered injuries.

Police reached the spot after the incident and cordoned off the area as investigation went underway


----------



## karan.1970

Militants attack police&#8217;s Special Branch office in Bannu | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: Militants attacked the Special Branch office of police in Bannu on Monday, as a result of which one security officer was killed and another injured, DawnNews reported.

Sources added that five-six miliants used hand grenades and heavy munitions in the attack on the Old City Police station early on Monday morning and took several hostages.

Police cordoned off the area as an exchange of gunfire between militants and security personnel took place, sources said.

A curfew was imposed in the area after the incident.

The banned Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) claimed that all the militants were suicide attackers


----------



## niaz

We have the habit of sweeping terrorist problem under the carpet by putting the blame on CIA, Zionists and the RAW. Each time there is a sectarian killing there are score of columns in the newspapers claiming that these can&#8217;t be Muslims as a Muslim will never get involved in such heinous act. The ground reality is otherwise.

Islam is ingrained in every Pakistani including me and in the heart of hearts most Pakistanis have a soft corner for Islam and Muslims. There is nothing wrong with it as long as Pakistan comes in first. Regrettably Pakistan comes only second and most Pakistanis put their religion first. This in my humble opinion makes Pakistanis easy targets for religious exploitation. Ultimate aim of all groups; be it Taliban or Al-Qaida, Sepah Sehaba, or Tahreek Jaferia, is power. The guiding brains behind all of these organizations exploit the love of Islam among the naïve Pakistanis for their nefarious purposes. 

Current problem in Pakistan is that all sections of the society, this includes the Judges, Lawyers, past and current members of the security agencies, members of the political parties, media pundits and intellectuals etc.; willingly fall victim to this exploitation and either actively or covertly support the jihadi and the sectarian element. To give a few examples:

Rana Sana ullah makes no secret of his support of the sectarian Sepah Sehaba and indirectly Lashkar Jhangvi even though these are banned organizations and Rana Sana ullah is Law Minister in the largest province of Pakistan. Supreme Court and various courts order release of self-confessed terrorists, even those who fought PA commandos with guns in front of TV (Lal Masjid thugs).

Lawyer community, who is supposed to uphold the Law, put garlands on Qadri who committed murder of Salman Taseer. Doesn&#8217;t this send a message to the terrorists that it is okay to shoot someone dead if you think that he is guilty and forget about obeying the law of the land?

We have seen what Swat was like under Sufi Mohammed, however I have heard Munawwar Hassan leader of JI saying on TV that he likes Taliban and Sufi Mohammed. Bigots such as Hamid Gul are darlings of the TV talk shows of Dr Shahid Maqsood and Hamid Mir despite the fact that he worked closely both with the CIA and the Taliban when he was head of the ISI. CIA as well as TTP are not exactly well wishers of Pakistan.

Most of the sectarian and Jihadi elements are Deobandi/Wahhabi and take their cue from Saudi Arabia. However Saudis stormed Kaaba without hesitation when someone was defying their State; whereas the same parties want to try Musharraf for Lal Masjid action! 

Terrorists are attacking and beheading PA Jawans, attacking jails with impunity to release convicted criminals, killing Hazara Shias in an attempt of ethnic cleansing. However Difa Pakistan Council remains silent on these matters, instead spending huge effort on rallies against NATO supplies to Afghanistan. Doesn&#8217;t this clearly indicate that these bigots have no loyalty with the State of Pakistan? However JI is in the forefront of Difa Pakistan council. Difa against what? They should call destroy Pakistan Council instead. Did you ever see any rally against jihadists or sectarian killing? Genocide of Hazara is okay but supply to Nato is not.

This is because none of the parties that form Difa Pakistan give a fig for the State of Pakistan; their aim is only to exploit hatred for the USA and soft corner for the Islam for destabilising Pakistan. CJ & Supreme Court is also helping in this effort by destabilizing whatever little government there is. Why doesn&#8217;t Supreme Court take a Suo Moto action against TTP or killing of the Hazaras in Quetta?

The truth is the greatest danger to Pakistan is not from outside forces but from the Pakistanis who have little love for Pakistan State. Until such time that Pakistanis place interest of Pakistan first, Pakistan will continue to slip into the abyss. 

But of course my ideas are past their sell by date. Who cares about rantings of an old man?


This article below is one of the few attempts for an introspection of the terrorist problem. 


The &#8216;others&#8217;

From The Newspaper | M. Zaidi 

We tend to think that terrorists are the &#8216;others&#8217;, people who cannot belong in a civilised society structure. It is also tempting to assume that terrorists must necessarily be evil, deluded or homicidal misfits who are the products of poverty, ignorance and anarchy.

Since these misfits are and ostensibly always have been caught up in a spiral of anarchy, they will always become terrorists, or so the thinking goes. However, study after study has clearly shown that terrorists are rarely ignorant, impoverished, crazed, cowardly, apathetic or asocial. It is the organisation which is germane to the issue, and such an entity usually exerts a group appeal on an individual who is trying to come to terms with the world in some context.
Thus, a terrorist is not someone who does not think too much of his actions like the psychopath. In reality, he is someone who actually thinks a lot about the reasons for his maladjustment with societal experience. The conclusions he reaches may be the wrong ones which steer him towards extremism, but the context paradigm will always have some truth to it, otherwise it would not have been that appealing.

There will be terrorists where there is poverty or inequality. It was realised in the US early on in the war on terror that other wars had to be waged. Thus, the US national strategy for combating terrorism highlighted the &#8216;war of ideas&#8217; and &#8216;war on poverty&#8217; as necessary elements of the war on terror from very early on.

However, poverty alone does not breed terrorism unless it is combined with other factors like a sense of injustice, or identification with some other group undergoing the experience. Poverty in a specific geographical area will only breed terrorism where there are other influences &#8212; usually but not always ideological &#8212; which interact with this poverty to result in extremism. On the other hand, ideology in itself is insufficient for bringing about change unless there is already some cognitive dissonance within the minds of the individuals that it affects.

Thus, the jingoistic war of ideas like the Bush administration&#8217;s &#8216;they hate our freedoms, and thus they want to destroy it&#8217; sentiment, expressed both with regard to Al Qaeda and the Iraqi resistance, is off the mark. This is because all it lends to understanding terrorism and terrorists is the context that they are irrational homicidal maniacs hell-bent on destroying liberal western values.

But the reality is that Muslims in even the most deeply conservative countries value personal liberty, educational opportunity and economic choice, and American culture as symbolising the West is still very much the iconic choice and fashion statement for this conservative populace. For instance, Khalil Shikaki, director of the Palestinian Centre for Survey and Policy Research, has time and time again found that a majority of Palestinians have a favourable impression of the American form of government, education, economy, and even literature and art, even though nearly three-fourths of the population supports suicide attacks.

The questions which relate to why terrorists kill are many. Is there a specific personality type which is prone to such a tendency? If there is no specific personality type as many analysts have opined, why do normal persons who are not psychopaths engage in killing, and why? More importantly, when can we identify when such a person is likely to &#8216;go off&#8217;? The answers to these questions may be very random, and may list factors such as poverty or lack of social mobility or a feeling of non-integration. However, a catalyst is identifiable, which is the perception of their community being under threat.

This is particularly true within a social structure such as a family, group of friends, masjid discussion group, madressah group or a tribe. Such a tight-knit social structure can add another layer of conviction, a feeling of group pressure which has been documented to be strong enough to send suicide bombers to their missions even when they have not been fully convinced.
For a person with half-baked views on a certain ideology or cohesion within a group, it becomes a matter of sometimes everlasting shame if he is perceived to have let his extremist group down. The tendency to join a social group with extremist tendencies may have many random causes, but one of the main prerequisites for this path is perceived injustice.

This cannot be remedied by individual action alone for the majority of individuals and a plethora of political science literature on collective action shows that people will join groups to accomplish objectives that they would not be able to accomplish on their own. The stronger the grievance the more radical the remedy will be, and thus violence can be legitimised by such groups as a tool to policies perceived as undesirable.

Thus, violence will be enhanced when influences such as relative deprivation exerts its effect. This group action tends to have a typical life cycle. When such action starts, it is more popular and more attractive, especially when the movement is thriving or is perceived to be thriving. It will attract more recruits during this growth phase. Thus, during the times that the Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan was formed in Pakistan and it seemed to be a serious threat, people were joining in droves especially during the insurgency in Swat.

Ostensibly, people perceived less risk in joining a movement that seemed to have potential. However, there is usually a negative phase to such group life cycles, such as when the Pakistani state cracked down with all its might in Swat. In 2011, joining the Taliban in Swat carried a much greater risk due to the successful government counterinsurgency operations, and the movement had also by then become more unpopular. This enhances the personal risk taken by the individuals to join the group, and gradually diminishes group membership.

Another issue that becomes problematic is the mobilisation of resources as groups aim to acquire political power, especially through violence. A group can be said to be truly mobilised when it achieves &#8220;collective control over resources, rather than the simple accretion of resources&#8221;. This is problematic because this implies that a group has to actually gain substantial control over resources of an area before it can aspire for true power, something which states will usually not allow easily.

The writer is a security analyst.
The

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daywalker

Admirable article. At least somebody is doing some introspection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Bomb kills 11 relatives in Orakzai: Officials*

PESHAWAR: A bomb tore through a vehicle in Orakzai district on Wednesday, killing 11 members of an extended family, including two children, officials said.

The bomb exploded in Sepoy village, said senior administration official Zakir Hussain.

&#8220;It was a remote-controlled bomb planted on the road. The bomb exploded near a pick-up van carrying passengers,&#8221; Hussain told AFP.

The blast killed eight people, including two women, an 11-year-old boy and a three-year-old girl on the spot, he said, adding that four people were wounded.

Three others later succumbed to their injuries in the hospital, and all the victims were close relatives, he added.

&#8220;It was a militant attack, the aim was to create panic in the area by killing ordinary people,&#8221; Hussain said.

Orakzai is one of seven districts in the tribal belt on the Afghan border that is home to Taliban and al Qaeda strongholds.

Bomb kills 11 relatives in Orakzai: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune

=============================================


----------



## xataxsata

*14 Shias killed in Pakistan by Taliban*


*The Wasington Post*

Minibus hits anti-tank land mine in Pakistan, killing 14 Shiite Muslims - The Washington Post

NewsWires : euronews : the latest international news as video on demand

Pakistan: Bomb blast in bus kills 13 Shiites

Vehicle hits mine in Pakistan, killing 14 Shiites - Indian Express


Another a sectarian attack on minority Shia community.

RIP

Pakistan Taliban claim sectarian bombing that killed 12

PARACHINAR, Pakistan (Reuters) &#8211; A faction of the Pakistan Taliban claimed responsibility on Wednesday for a bomb attack in northwest Pakistan that killed 12 people, a spokesman for the group said.

The roadside bomb exploded next to a passenger vehicle in the Sipaye area of the Orakzai tribal region, killing a dozen people in a sectarian attack targeting the Shi&#8217;ite community.

&#8220;We targeted them because they were Shi&#8217;ites, and they are enemies of Islam,&#8221; Mohammed Afridi, spokesman for the Darra Adam Khel faction of the Pakistan Taliban told Reuters by telephone from an undisclosed location.

Sunni Muslim militants loyal to al Qaeda and the Taliban have carried out high-profile attacks on members of Pakistan&#8217;s Shi&#8217;ite minority in the past.

&#8220;This appears to be part of a series of attacks by militants against one particular sect,&#8221; said Khushal Khan, a senior government official in Orakzai.

(Reporting by Ali Afzaal in PARACHINAR and Saud Mehsud in DERA ISMAIL KHAN; Editing by Ed Lane)

NewsWires : euronews : the latest international news as video on demand


----------



## Pakistanisage

This is really a sad and ominous situation and the Government should step up to its role of providing security to all of its citizens and bring the criminals to face justice.


----------



## zimmick

Talibans are animals, they are not human beings. These thugs should be wiped out from the face of earth. May the Soul of deceased RIP.


----------



## pak-marine

PTA in all their wisdom thought its better to act like an ostrich and bury their head in the sand by blocking the website & this might help solve sectarian murders of minority sects .. well here you go 14 more slaughtered now , to be more effective ban any one who highlights a perticular sect under attack until the complete extermination !


----------



## Bratva

pak-marine said:


> PTA in all their wisdom thought its better to act like an ostrich and bury their head in the sand by blocking the website & this might help solve sectarian murders of minority sects .. well here you go 14 more slaughtered now , to be more effective ban any one who highlights a perticular sect under attack until the complete extermination !




Couple of days ago, 9 Policeman killed by Taliban in Lahore,,, no body made a headline,,, 9 sunnis killed... Many people are being killed in karachi... no body says Sunnis are being killed.... But why Shia?


----------



## xataxsata

pak-marine said:


> PTA in all their wisdom thought its better to act like an ostrich and bury their head in the sand by blocking the website & this might help solve sectarian murders of minority sects .. well here you go 14 more slaughtered now , to be more effective ban any one who highlights a perticular sect under attack until the complete extermination !



What's the reaction of the shias? are they thinking to convert to wahabism/salafism sect of Sunni radical Islam?


----------



## OrionHunter

> *We targeted them because they were Shiites, and they are enemies of Islam,* Mohammed Afridi, spokesman for the Darra Adam Khel faction of the Pakistan Taliban told Reuters by telephone from an undisclosed location.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...as-killed-pakistan-taliban.html#ixzz20z93dGRZ


So the fu@kin' TTP says Shias are enemies, Pakistan is the enemy, so is America, India, Israel and the rest of the world! WTF is wrong with these yahoos? Do they think that they are the sole representatives of God on planet Earth? Jeeez!


----------



## xataxsata

mafiya said:


> Couple of days ago, 9 Policeman killed by Taliban in Lahore,,, no body made a headline,,, 9 sunnis killed... Many people are being killed in karachi... no body says Sunnis are being killed.... But why Shia?



1. It was the front page headlines in the every newspaper of pakistan.

2. The people man were killed because of being police so the news headlines were *"Policemen killed not sunni killed"*

3. But these innocent Shias are *killed because of being a Shia*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

xataxsata said:


> What's the reaction of the shias?



Hazaras and Turi Pashtuns have started seeking asylum in other countries.


----------



## Mercenary

So where are our resident conspiracy theorists to explain the actions of the Taliban?

Perhaps USA is using mind controlled devices to get these people to kill Shias?


----------



## regular

xataxsata said:


> *14 Shias killed in Pakistan by Taliban*
> NewsWires : euronews : the latest international news as video on demand


Why these CIA-Talibans don't kill the biggest THUGG of the country and is the biggest Shia as well.I mean Mr. Ghaddari...why they just trying to kill innocent pplz all the times....???........thats evil...I means looks like they are not against shia pplz but the innocent pplz and not even against the big Thugz.......


----------



## tarrar

US is trying it's very best to start new movements & civil war in Pakistan. Pakistan needs to be under Military now there is no other option.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

RIP to the dead .


----------



## mjnaushad

For me 14 Pakistanis got killed......By Terrorists....


May they rest in peace.


----------



## pak-marine

mafiya said:


> Couple of days ago, 9 Policeman killed by Taliban in Lahore,,, no body made a headline,,, 9 sunnis killed... Many people are being killed in karachi... no body says Sunnis are being killed.... But why Shia?



Read again ttp mentioned why were they killed similar were the past incidents , when people are shot or beheaded because of their sectarian affiliation than in your opinion what should be title of the news ?


----------



## Solomon2

A man who was injured in a roadside bomb in Kohat district outside Orakzai, is brought to a hospital in Peshawar, Pakistan, Wednesday, July 18, 2012. A minibus carrying minority Shiite Muslims hit an anti-tank land mine in northwestern Pakistan on Wednesday, killing several of them in what police described as the country's latest sectarian attack. (AP Photo/Mohammad Zubair)


----------



## Irfan Baloch

pak-marine said:


> Read again ttp mentioned why were they killed similar were the past incidents , when people are shot or beheaded because of their sectarian affiliation than in your opinion what should be title of the news ?



exactly

TTP doesnt discriminate ..
out of tens of thousands killed in terrorist attacks, the majority is Sunni population.
since TTP comprises of sectarian terrorists who killed Shias in the past so they continue to do that but they wont wait for a moment if they get a chance to kill any other person shia or non shia

recently they beheaded Pakistani soldiers and hung their heads by the polls. the news agency didnt bother to check their sect because they all could have been possibly Sunnis.


please use the sticky for such news...


----------



## AHMED85

Public safety is the first priority of Defence.


----------



## AHMED85

In this Song some poetry is relative to our country situation...

Must Watch...

Chalo Koi Gal Nahi Naeem Hazarvi ( ORIGINAL SONG).webm - YouTube


----------



## karan.1970

Roadside bomb hits bus in Upper Dir, killing three | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: Police say a roadside bomb has exploded near a passenger bus in northwestern Pakistan, killing at least three people. 

Police officer Zahir Shah said seven people were also wounded in Saturday&#8217;s attack in the Upper Dir tribal region in the northwest Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

No one immediately claimed responsibility, and Shah said the dead and injured had been transported to a hospital.


----------



## Devil Soul

*6 security personnel killed in attack on Gwadar camp*
By Web Desk
Published: July 21, 2012
GWADAR: At least six security personnel were killed in an attack on a camp in Gwadar on Saturday, Express News reported.
Initial reports stated that unidentified men had carried out a rocket attack on a camp belonging to security forces.
No group has claimed responsibility for the attack so far.
Security forces in the province often come under attack from militants belonging to banned organisations, including the Baloch Liberation Army (BLA).
6 security personnel killed in attack on Gwadar camp &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## karan.1970

Six kids among 26 killed in Pakistan attacks - The Times of India

ISLAMABAD: At least 26 people, including six children and a polio eradication worker with the World Health Organisation (WHO), were killed in separate attacks launched by militants across Pakistan. 

Nine people, including five children, died on Saturday when a suicide bomber rammed an explosives-laden vehicle into a house used as headquarters by a militant outfit in the northwest tribal region. 

The attack took place around 1 pm at the headquarters of the group led by Maulana Nabi Hanfi in Speen Tall area of Kurram region in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas ( FATA), Xinhua reported citing state-run PTV channel. 

The five children were passing by the site after attending school when the blast occurred. The other four dead were militants. 

At least 15 people were injured in the bombing. 

No group claimed responsibility for the attack, but Xinhua said it may have been because of an internal conflict between two militant groups led by Maulana Hafiz Ziaur Rehman and Maulana Nabi Hanfi. 

Both groups have been at odds with each other for the last two years and have been involved in killing and kidnapping of rival fighters in Kurram. 

The WHO Saturday said in a statement from Geneva that a polio eradication worker was shot dead Friday evening in Gadap Town area of port city Karachi. 

The victim, identified as Muhammad Ishaq, had worked with the national polio eradication programme for several months, and helped to plan and implement vaccination campaigns to protect local children against the disease. 

This was the second shooting incident in a week, which targeted WHO workers. 

On Tuesday, a WHO staff member and an international consultant working for the health agency were injured in the same region in an attack launched by armed men. 

In the southwest port city of Gwadar, a rocket attack on a police checkpost killed at least eight security personnel and injured three. 

Geo News said seven militants riding motorbikes launched the attack around 1 pm at the checkpost set up outside a camp of coastal guards in Peshkan area of Gwadar. 

The assailants, dressed in uniforms of paramilitary forces, managed to get close to the checkpost and fired rockets at it. The militants fled the scene after the attack. 

In Upper Dir region of the northwest Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, a remote-controlled bomb planted on the roadside ripped through a pick-up truck, killing three people inside. 

The explosive device was detonated near Dhog Darra town, said regional police chief Ehsanullah Khan. 

Another seven people were wounded in the attack in Dhog Darra, considered a stronghold of an anti-Taliban militia set up by local people. 

No militant group claimed responsibility, but an intelligence official in Upper Dir told Xinhua the attackers were followers of Maulana Fazlullah, a radical cleric from the Swat valley, who fled to Afghanistan following a military offensive. 

A child and four people were killed in a clash between two tribes in Shikarpur town in Sindh province, Geo News reported. 

Police said the two rival tribes opened fire at one another. The child who was passing by lost his life in the firing.


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> Six kids among 26 killed in Pakistan attacks - The Times of India
> 
> ISLAMABAD: At least 26 people, including six children and a polio eradication worker with the World Health Organisation (WHO), were killed in separate attacks launched by militants across Pakistan.
> 
> Nine people, including five children, died on Saturday when a suicide bomber rammed an explosives-laden vehicle into a house used as headquarters by a militant outfit in the northwest tribal region.
> 
> The attack took place around 1 pm at the headquarters of the group led by Maulana Nabi Hanfi in Speen Tall area of Kurram region in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas ( FATA), Xinhua reported citing state-run PTV channel.
> 
> The five children were passing by the site after attending school when the blast occurred. The other four dead were militants.
> 
> At least 15 people were injured in the bombing.
> 
> No group claimed responsibility for the attack, but Xinhua said it may have been because of an internal conflict between two militant groups led by Maulana Hafiz Ziaur Rehman and Maulana Nabi Hanfi.
> 
> Both groups have been at odds with each other for the last two years and have been involved in killing and kidnapping of rival fighters in Kurram.
> 
> The WHO Saturday said in a statement from Geneva that a polio eradication worker was shot dead Friday evening in Gadap Town area of port city Karachi.
> 
> The victim, identified as Muhammad Ishaq, had worked with the national polio eradication programme for several months, and helped to plan and implement vaccination campaigns to protect local children against the disease.
> 
> This was the second shooting incident in a week, which targeted WHO workers.
> 
> On Tuesday, a WHO staff member and an international consultant working for the health agency were injured in the same region in an attack launched by armed men.
> 
> In the southwest port city of Gwadar, a rocket attack on a police checkpost killed at least eight security personnel and injured three.
> 
> Geo News said seven militants riding motorbikes launched the attack around 1 pm at the checkpost set up outside a camp of coastal guards in Peshkan area of Gwadar.
> 
> The assailants, dressed in uniforms of paramilitary forces, managed to get close to the checkpost and fired rockets at it. The militants fled the scene after the attack.
> 
> In Upper Dir region of the northwest Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, a remote-controlled bomb planted on the roadside ripped through a pick-up truck, killing three people inside.
> 
> The explosive device was detonated near Dhog Darra town, said regional police chief Ehsanullah Khan.
> 
> Another seven people were wounded in the attack in Dhog Darra, considered a stronghold of an anti-Taliban militia set up by local people.
> 
> No militant group claimed responsibility, but an intelligence official in Upper Dir told Xinhua the attackers were followers of Maulana Fazlullah, a radical cleric from the Swat valley, who fled to Afghanistan following a military offensive.
> 
> A child and four people were killed in a clash between two tribes in Shikarpur town in Sindh province, Geo News reported.
> 
> Police said the two rival tribes opened fire at one another. The child who was passing by lost his life in the firing.



Great work by TOI. To make thing looks extremely worst everything including the death because of personal or political enmity to death because of tribal feuds are included to make the death tally looks worse. Pathetic stuff from these Bharatis yet again.


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> Great work by TOI. To make thing looks extremely worst everything including the death because of personal or political enmity to death because of tribal feuds are included to make the death tally looks worse. Pathetic stuff from these Bharatis yet again.


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


>



You are a senior member buddy. Grow up and respond to the point I raised. 

Some people fail to be mature despite 7000+ posts and 10+ bans. Facepalm


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> You are a senior member buddy. Grow up and respond to the point I raised.
> 
> Some people fail to be mature despite 7000+ posts and 10+ bans. Facepalm



Sorry, your info is incorrect.... The bans have been much more than just 10 .. Probably closer to 25-30 


About your point, well, I did respond to that only.. They say that a picture is worth 1000 words.. Dont think that point deserved more than a 1000 word response..Let me know if you did not understand it and I will try and detail it out for you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> Sorry, your info is incorrect.... The bans have been much more than just 10 .. Probably closer to 25-30



Just shows your obsession with Pakistan. 



> About your point, well, I did respond to that only.. They say that a picture is worth 1000 words.. Dont think that point deserved more than a 1000 word response..Let me know if you did not understand it and I will try and detail it out for you..



I made a point which is valid. No 1000 word worth picture can deny that unless you come up with something better and might be less troll type.


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> Just shows your obsession with Pakistan.



Sure...so what?





Areesh said:


> I made a point which is valid. No 1000 word worth picture can deny that unless you come up with something better and might be less troll type.



No.. Your point is not valid.. Is the figure of 26 people mentioned in the news items incorrect. Arent all of them related/suspected of being militant/terrorists attacks?


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> Sure...so what?



Just saying. Some Indians don't want to accept this "fact".



> Arent all of them related/suspected of being militant/terrorists attacks?



No they aren't suspected. The 5 deaths in Shikarpur are part of tribal feud. In fact I have heard both were Hindu tribes. While the death of WHO worker is because of some extortion issue related to criminal gangs.


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> No they aren't suspected. The 5 deaths in Shikarpur are part of tribal feud. In fact I have heard both were Hindu tribes. While the death of WHO worker is because of some extortion issue related to criminal gangs.



So your point is that the figure should have been 20 and not 26?? And what is the relavance of 5 deaths in Shikarpur being Hindu deaths.. Does that make them easier to accept ??


----------



## karan.1970

Militants commence Ramazan campaign | DAWN.COM

ISLAMABAD: Militants welcomed Ramazan with a string of attacks on Saturday that claimed 21 lives and injured at least two dozen people, DawnNews reported.

Nine people, including five children, were killed and more than 15 others were injured when a suicide bomber struck the main headquarter of anti-TTP militant commander Maulvi Nabi Hanfi in Spin Thall area on the border of the tribal regions of North Waziristan and Kurram, official sources said.

Official and intelligence sources said that the suicide bomber on foot entered Mullah Nabi Hanfi&#8217;s headquarter located near Thall Tehsil of the Hangu district on the border of Kurram and North Waziristan and blew himself up.

Official sources added that those killed in the explosion included four suspected militants hailing from the Maulvi Nabi group.

Moreover, the injured had been shifted to hospitals in Hangu.

Maulvi Nabi was once part of the banned Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) but had parted ways with the organisation upon developing some differences.

In another attack, four people,including three of the same family, died of an IED explosion in Doog Darra area of Upper Dir on Saturday morning whereas eight others were injured in the attack.

The improvised explosive device &#8220;was detonated using a remote controlled device&#8221; near the town of Dhog Darra in Upper Dir district, regional police chief Ehsanullah Khan said.

The dead included the driver of the vehicle and two young men, who died on the spot whereas another person succumbed to his wounds after being shifted to the hospital.

&#8220;It was a militant act aimed at creating fear among the people in the area,&#8221; Khan said.

In yet another attack that took place on a coast guard&#8217;s checkpost in Gwadar, eight security men were killed and two other were injured.

Levies sources said the officials were on routine duty at the checkpost when unknown gunmen driving on motorbikes attacked the checkpost with rockets and gunfire.

Initially, six security men were killed and three had been wounded. Two security officials succumbed to their injuries upon being shifted to a hospital for treatment.

The attackers managed to flee from the site of the attack. However, security officials cordoned off the area and began a hunt for the gunmen.


----------



## Areesh

karan.1970 said:


> So your point is that the figure should have been 20 and not 26?? And what is the relavance of 5 deaths in Shikarpur being Hindu deaths.. Does that make them easier to accept ??



Something which isn't part of recognize terror related violence shouldn't be included in the terror violence. Obviously you would have issues if I start posting deaths of domestic violence in Indian insurgency thread. 

And no death is easier to accept hindu or muslim, just saying that it isn't related to any terrorist organization but of tribal feud.


----------



## karan.1970

Areesh said:


> Something which isn't part of recognize terror related violence shouldn't be included in the terror violence. Obviously you would have issues if I start posting deaths of domestic violence in Indian insurgency thread.
> 
> And no death is easier to accept hindu or muslim, just saying that it isn't related to any terrorist organization but of tribal feud.



And rightfully so, it was not labled as terrorist violence but attacks by militants... but then we are knitpicking.. The subsequent article from Dawn that I have posted above clarifies the message of the previous post about terrorsits picking up after a brief lull to coincide with the month of Ramzan..


----------



## karan.1970

Blast near Chinese consulate in Karachi | DAWN.COM

KARACHI: A loud explosion was heard in Karachi&#8217;s Clifton area near the shrine of Abdullah Shah Ghazi on Monday, DawnNews reported.

The explosion shattered the windows of buildings in the vicinity and damaged two automobiles and three motorbikes parked near the site of explosion.

The bomb was fitted on a motorbike parked near the Chinese consulate area, SSP South Asif Shaikh said.

No loss of life had been reported, he added.

The nature of explosion and detonator used could not be confirmed as yet.

Police cordoned off the area as investigations went underway.

*Adviser to home department, Sharfuddin Memon confirmed the blast while talking to DawnNews and said that information was received of terrorist activities taking place during the month of Ramazan.*


----------



## alimobin memon

karan.1970 said:


> Blast near Chinese consulate in Karachi | DAWN.COM
> 
> KARACHI: A loud explosion was heard in Karachis Clifton area near the shrine of Abdullah Shah Ghazi on Monday, DawnNews reported.
> 
> The explosion shattered the windows of buildings in the vicinity and damaged two automobiles and three motorbikes parked near the site of explosion.
> 
> The bomb was fitted on a motorbike parked near the Chinese consulate area, SSP South Asif Shaikh said.
> 
> No loss of life had been reported, he added.
> 
> The nature of explosion and detonator used could not be confirmed as yet.
> 
> Police cordoned off the area as investigations went underway.
> 
> *Adviser to home department, Sharfuddin Memon confirmed the blast while talking to DawnNews and said that information was received of terrorist activities taking place during the month of Ramazan.*



What are you trying to prove here? that our country is cruel and dangerous. You tell me about India. Maoists killing innocents live by the government to create new projects and make than forcely leave there places ?


----------



## karan.1970

alimobin memon said:


> What are you trying to prove here? that our country is cruel and dangerous. You tell me about India. Maoists killing innocents live by the government to create new projects and make than forcely leave there places ?



Please write all about india's issues in the India insurgency thread.. This one is for terrorist attacks within Pakistan...Read the thread title before flying off your handle...


----------



## Harry Potter

Bomb blast in Bajaur Agency, 4 killed & 11 injured
Posted by nazish on Jul 26th, 2012 // No Comment

Bomb blast in Bajaur Agency, 4 killed & 11 injuredBomb blast in Bajaur Agency, 4 killed & 11 injured. Four were killed and 11 injured, the explosion in Bajaur Agency on behalf of Thursday, Tehsil Salarzai Pusht Bazaar.

According to reports, the explosion hit the Pusht bazaar area, which is the seat of Tehsil Salarzai. One person was killed instantly and three others arrived at the hospital, died of their injuries. The continued explosion 11 people were injured. Five shops were also destroyed due to the impact. Security forces have cordoned off the area, began rescue work premises.

Bomb blast in Bajaur Agency, 4 killed & 11 injured | PaperPK News about Pakistan

Clashes leave 13 dead in NW Pakistan: officials
Wednesday, July 25th 2012, 04:47 PM

Dozens of armed militants raided a paramilitary checkpoint in northwest Pakistan on Wednesday, sparking clashes that left three soldiers and at least 10 attackers dead, officials said.

The area on the Afghan border -- branded by Washington the most dangerous place on Earth and the global headquarters of Al-Qaeda -- is cut off to journalists and aid workers and it was not possible to confirm the death toll.

"More than 30 militants attacked a Frontier Corps checkpost in Dabori area of Orakzai tribal region on Wednesday afternoon and killed three security persons," a security official told AFP in Peshawar.

"The security forces responded to the attack with full force and used helicopters for shelling on the militants. At least 10 militants were killed in the response."

Seven troops were injured during the firefight.

Orakzai is one of seven districts in Pakistan's semi-autonomous tribal belt, where Taliban and Al-Qaeda-linked militants have carved out strongholds used to plot attacks on Pakistani, Afghan and Western targets.

Clashes leave 13 dead in NW Pakistan: officials - NY Daily News


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

^^^^^ Update 

*Bajaur Agency blast kills 8, injures 15*

BAJAUR: At least eight people were killed and 15 others were injured in a bomb blast at a local market in the Salarzai district, Express News reported on Thursday.

The injured were shifted to Pusht Headquarters Hospital whereas police and security forces cordoned off the area.

The nature of the blast and its intensity is unknown although there is specualation that it was either an improvised explosive device (IED) or a remote controlled blast.

Earlier, at least two people were injured when a medium intensity bomb went off in the Horezai area of Badabher village.


Bajaur Agency blast kills 8, injures 15 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

showing their true colours as always -- and that too during a holy month

theyre in hell already.....bastards


----------



## karan.1970

2 policemen among five killed in Quetta | DAWN.COM

QUETTA: Two policemen and three other people were gunned down in different areas of Quetta on Sunday night. 

According to police, Jalaluddin Qadri and Mohib Ali Qadri were shot dead by men on motorcycles on Sabzal Road when they were going home. Police took the bodies to the Bolan Medical College Hospital.

About half an hour later, men on motorcycles opened fire on a general store on Arbab Karam Khan Road, killing its owner Saddam Hussain Khilji.

In another incident, armed men on a motorbike attacked a police van patrolling the area during Taraveeh prayers, killing constables Muhammad Sadiq and Muhammad Asif.

Security was tightened in and around the city after the killings, but no arrest was reported till the filing of this report.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Grenade attack on police in Quetta*

A police station was attacked with hand grenades in the provincial capital on Tuesday. Elsewhere in Balochistan, at least three people were killed in violence.
Suspected insurgents lobbed two hand grenades at the Saryab police station at Iftar, damaging the building and its gate. Police registered a case and started investigation.
Separately, gunmen opened fire outside the residence of provincial Information Minister Yunus Mullahzai in the Jail Road area of Quetta. As a result, one of the minister&#8217;s security guards was wounded.
Meanwhile, two persons &#8211; Muhammad Hashim and Abdul Khaliq &#8211; were gunned down in the Mahzai area of Sinjavi on Monday night. The motive behind the double murders could not be ascertained.
In another incident, a man, identified as Ali Murad, was killed in a clash over a land dispute in the Baba Goth area of Tambo, Jaffarabad district.
Separately, Asadullah, 11, was wounded when a bomb concealed in a toy exploded in the Kuda-i-Raheem area of Chagai district. He was driven to the Prince Fahad Hospital where medics referred him to a hospital in Quetta.
Two bodies found in Khuzdar and Gaddani towns. The body found in Khuzdar was identified as Arshad, who hailed from Punjab.
Published in The Express Tribune, August 1st, 2012. 

Grenade attack on police in Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Dark Warrior

Two Rangers men were shot dead in the area of Banaras near Bacha Khan Chawk on Tuesday night.
The mishap occurred when both of the Rangers Inspector Bahar Ali and Sub Inspector Abdullah were sitting at a hotel that two
armed men on motorcycle came there and started indiscriminate firing on them.

As a result, both of them died on the spot while miscreants managed to escape from the site of occurrence.

Following the mishap, security men cordoned off the area and started search operation while closing all the main points. However, nobody could be arrested till the file of news.

Before this, two civilians also have been killed by miscreants in different areas

Dunya News: Pakistan:-Two Rangers men shot dead in Karachi...


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*2 children among 4 killed in Quetta blast*

QUETTA: 
Four people, including a woman and two children, were killed and 10 others critically wounded in a mysterious explosion in the Faizabad neighbourhood of Quetta on Sunday.

&#8220;A car packed with explosives went off in the parking lot of a private residence, pulling down the facade of the building,&#8221; said Deputy Inspector General (Operations) Wazir Khan Nasar.

The explosion was so powerful that its bang was heard within a radius of four kilometres. The death toll and nature of the blast, however, remained unclear. While rescuers said six people were killed, security officials put the number of fatalities at four.

At least 10 people &#8211; four women and six children &#8211; were wounded in the blast who were driven to Quetta&#8217;s Civil Hospital.

Some of the critically wounded persons were referred to the Combined Military Hospital, according to medics at the Civil Hospital.

&#8220;We have recovered the bodies of a woman and two children from the debris and also found a severed head, believed to be of a militant who was killed in the blast,&#8221; police officer Mukhtar Ahmed told AFP.

Following the blast, police, Frontier Corps personnel and rescue workers rushed to the site and pulled out the victims from the rubble.

DIG Nasar said around 80 kilogrammes of explosives were used in the blast and investigations were under way to ascertain how the vehicle managed to land in the parking lot of a private residence. &#8220;We have detained a resident of the house for questioning,&#8221; he added.

Local residents said the house belonged to Dr Azam Mengal, who is currently living in Dubai and had rented the house to people from Nushki district. Women and children were often seen going in and out of the house, they added.(WITH ADDITIONAL INPUT FROM AFP)

Published in The Express Tribune, August 6th, 2012.


2 children among 4 killed in Quetta blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## karan.1970

Explosion kills five in Khyber | DAWN.COM







LANDI KOTAL: Five militants, including a key commander, were killed in a roadside bomb blast in the northwestern tribal region of Khyber on Monday, DawnNews reported.

A locally manufactured bomb was used in the blast that took place in the Bara area of Khyber, government sources told DawnNews.

Also in Bara, a mortar shell fell on a house, injuring six people.

Khyber is among Pakistan&#8217;s seven tribal districts near the Afghan border which are rife with homegrown insurgents and are alleged to be strongholds of Taliban and al Qaeda operatives.

Militants have killed more than 4,800 people across Pakistan since July 2007.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

own goal?





karan.1970 said:


> Explosion kills five in Khyber | DAWN.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LANDI KOTAL: Five militants, including a key commander, were killed in a roadside bomb blast in the northwestern tribal region of Khyber on Monday, DawnNews reported.
> 
> A locally manufactured bomb was used in the blast that took place in the Bara area of Khyber, government sources told DawnNews.
> 
> Also in Bara, a mortar shell fell on a house, injuring six people.
> 
> Khyber is among Pakistan&#8217;s seven tribal districts near the Afghan border which are rife with homegrown insurgents and are alleged to be strongholds of Taliban and al Qaeda operatives.
> 
> Militants have killed more than 4,800 people across Pakistan since July 2007.


----------



## karan.1970

Irfan Baloch said:


> own goal?



Yeah! I first thought I should post it in a action against militants thread.. But then decided to cheer up this thread instead.. More poetic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Four personnel of Balochistan Constabulary killed in blast*

TURBAT: At least four members of the Balochistan Constabulary were killed and up to eight others sustained injuries when a remote controlled explosive targeted their convoy in Saami area of Shapuk in Kech District, Turbat on Tuesday evening, Express News reported.

According to the report, two trucks of Balochistan Constabulary carrying personnel was on its way from Quetta to Turbat when they were hit by remote controlled blast.

A large number of law enforcement agencies personnel, including Frontier Corps, Police and local administration rushed to the spot soon after the incident and started rescue and relief operation.

The injured were shifted to the Divisional Headquarters Hospital in Turbat for treatment.

The whole area remained under complete cordon and law enforcing agencies, mainly police and Levies, launched a manhunt for the culprits responsible for planting the roadside explosive device.

No group has so far claimed the responsibility of the attack on the BC

Four personnel of Balochistan Constabulary killed in blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## karan.1970

Blast in Peshawar injures nine | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: A remote-controlled bomb exploded in Peshawars Hayatabad area near an under construction bridge on Wednesday, Dawnnews reported.

A vehicle of the Frontier Corps (FC) parked near the site of explosion was damaged and three FC personnel onboard the vehicle including a Major suffered injuries in the attack.

Injured were rushed to nearby hospital.

Authorities said the bomb was detonated via remote control.

Security personnel reached the spot and cordoned off the area closing the Hayatabad-University Road for traffic as a search operation and investigation into the blast went underway.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Deadly militancy: Three soldiers killed in North Waziristan*

MIRAMSHAH: 
Three security personnel were killed and as many wounded in an accident in North Waziristan Agency, according to security officials.

Talking to The Express Tribune, a security official said that a vehicle, part of a security forces convoy, overturned on the Mir Ali-Miramshah Road, killing three personnel and injuring another three. He added that the dead and the injured were driven to a hospital in Miramshah, the main town of North Waziristan Agency. The injured were later transferred to the Combined Military Hospital in Peshawar.

Local sources, however, claimed that an improvised explosive device (IED) caused the casualties.

Another security official also said that it was a bomb attack and not accident.

&#8220;Three soldiers were killed and three were wounded in the blast. Their vehicle was completely destroyed,&#8221; the official based in Peshawar told AFP.

Meanwhile, three security personnel were injured by an IED blast in Frontier Region (FR) Bannu while they were en route to Miramshah.

According to a security official, the IED detonated when a security forces convoy drove past in the Khwaja Khwar area in FR Bannu. He added that the forces halted their movement soon after the blast and conducted a search operation in the area. No one was arrested, however.

North Waziristan political administration (PA) officials imposed a curfew in most parts of the agency from 5am to 4pm following the incident. At the same time, security forces and PA officials have closed all routes in and out of the agency.

(with additional input from afp)

Published in The Express Tribune, August 13th, 2012.


Deadly militancy: Three soldiers killed in North Waziristan &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*12 hurt in Quetta bomb blast : Police*

QUETTA: At least 12 people were wounded when a bomb hidden under a cot exploded near a restaurant where people had gathered to celebrate Independence Day in Quetta late Monday, police said.

The explosive device, fitted with a timer, was placed outside the restaurant in Quetta, local police chief Mir Zubair Mehmood said.

It was timed to explode late in the night when people had gathered on the eve of Independence Day being observed on Tuesday, he said.

&#8220;At least 12 people were injured, one of them is in serious condition,&#8221; Mehmood told AFP.

He blamed militants, saying &#8220;they wanted to create panic to disturb the national day celebrations&#8221;.

There was no claim of responsibility for the latest incident but the province which borders Iran and Afghanistan suffers from Taliban attacks.

It is also a flashpoint for sectarian violence involving Sunni and Shia Muslims that has left thousands of people dead since the late 1980s.

Bomb blasts and attacks on police and security forces are frequent in insurgency-plagued Balochistan.

12 hurt in Quetta bomb blast : Police &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*At least 25 killed in Orakzai clash: Officials*

KALAYA, ORAKZAI AGENCY: At least 20 militants and five soldiers were killed when Pakistani forces and a group of militants clashed in Orakzai on Tuesday, military officials said. 

The skirmish, which took place in the Ghaljo area of the northwestern Orakzai tribal region, began when militants ambushed a military patrol.

Officials said 18 soldiers were wounded in the ambush.

The death toll could not be independently verified, and militants often dispute official figures.

The military has been conducting operations against militants in Orakzai for months.

Several militant groups are active in the northwestern semi-autonomous tribal regions, near the border with Afghanistan, including the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), responsible for many of the bombings across the country in recent years.


At least 25 killed in Orakzai clash: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

15 killed as passenger bus attacked in northern Pakistan.
English.news.cn 2012-08-16 16:42:14 
ISLAMABAD, Aug. 16 (Xinhua) -- At least 15 people were killed when a passenger bus was attacked by unknown gunmen in Pakistan's northern Gilgit area on Thursday, reported local media Dunya.

15 killed as passenger bus attacked in northern Pakistan - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Not a good day for law enforcement forces of Pakistan....


----------



## neutral_person

RIP to the dead. Hopefully the criminals are bought to justice.


----------



## KRAIT

R.I.P.........


----------



## ajtr

Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji'un


----------



## Hindustani

*25 people killed in sectarian attack in Northern Pakistan
*

Astor: At least 15 people have been killed as unknown armed men opened fire on three buses in Babusar area of Astro district in North Western Pakistan, local media reported on Thursday.
According to initial reports, the attack was one of the latest episode of sectarian killings in the country However, the report could not be confirmed from independent sources.

Quoting eyewitnesses Dunya News TV said 25 people were killed as armed men opened fire on three buses.

While Geo News said eyewitnesses told police that ten to 15 armed men separated 22 passengers after checking their identity cards. They said they had seen over dozen bodies on the sport

Hundreds of people have been killed in sectarian related terrorist attacks in the country during the last few years.

25 people killed in sectarian attack in Northern Pakistan | The News Tribe


RIP


----------



## tarrar

Looks like US & NATO are desperate for Pak Army to start an operation in Pakistan & these 2 are involved in all these fake attacks then of course the blame will ultimately go to Haqqani Network. I hope Pak Army & the Intelligence agencies understand this threat well.


----------



## Mirza Jatt

RIP to the dead


----------



## Juice

tarrar said:


> Looks like US & NATO are desperate for Pak Army to start an operation in Pakistan & these 2 are involved in all these fake attacks then of course the blame will ultimately go to Haqqani Network. I hope Pak Army & the Intelligence agencies understand this threat well.


 So...now that you have figured out it's all a NATO operation...you gonna sit around and do nothing to spite us?


----------



## karan.1970

The Pakistani side of Kashmir is boiling up more and more with every day that goes past...


----------



## haviZsultan

The attack on Kamra has pushed this attack in the background. It's sad how miserably pathetic the government is at foiling attacks in our territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

16 Shias gunned down near Gilgit &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Several forced off buses, killed in northern Pakistan: reports | DAWN.COM


Several forced off buses, killed in northern Pakistan: reports



PESHAWAR: Gunmen forced an unspecified number of people off buses in northern Pakistan and killed them, a Pakistani official said.

The police official said the incident happened Thursday in the Naran Valley.

The official spoke on condition of anonymity.

The Deputy Inspector General of police in Gilgit, Ali Sher, said the victims were traveling from Rawalpindi to Gilgit.

It could not be ascertained whether the attack was of a sectarian nature.


============
PS.. the sectarian terrorists attack the people of Gilgit and Sakardu who travel from Pindi via Kohistan.
deaths are always sectarian and shia's are marched out and executed just like in parachinar

the terrorists meet resistance at the military bases but there is none when it comes to killing innocent civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

tarrar said:


> Looks like US & NATO are desperate for Pak Army to start an operation in Pakistan & these 2 are involved in all these fake attacks then of course the blame will ultimately go to Haqqani Network. I hope Pak Army & the Intelligence agencies understand this threat well.



Do you actually belive the stuff that comes out of your Mouth really its like Wahabi Terrorist lashkere Jahngvi and other terrorist claim responsibility you and likes you keep singing the same no it was Indians no it was Americans Well let me help you NO IT Was WAHHABI Terrorist Arabs and their Pakistani PETS.



Juice said:


> So...now that you have figured out it's all a NATO operation...you gonna sit around and do nothing to spite us?



Without the support and sympathizers like him these Terrorist would have been dead long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Controlled Pair

> As many as 25 Shia Muslims have been forced out of a bus and shot dead in a sectarian attack in northern Pakistan, officials have told the BBC.



Of course the Pakistani Sunni extremists on the forum will blame NATO/CIA/MOSSAD/Israeli squirrels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rest in peace...............

One more attack based on sectarian violence in Pakistan.

GB and balochistan has seen numerous attacks on shias with death number always in 10-20 per attack. And thats pretty bad situation.


----------



## karan.1970

At least 20 Shias pulled off bus, shot dead in northern Pakistan | DAWN.COM

Looks like G&B is going to become like Srinagar of 1990's 2000's

The tourism is definitely going to take a major hit..


----------



## ALOK31

20 Shias pulled off bus and shot dead: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune

RIP..


----------



## david blain

R.I.P.......


----------



## Roybot

Apparently they were wearing Army uniforms! Why is the Army uniform so easily available in Pakistan? Even the Airbase attackers were in Army uniform.



> *Ten to 12 people wearing army uniform stopped the bus and forced some people off the bus, said* Khalid Omarzai, administration chief in Mansehra.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

RIP to the dead people.


----------



## user1

This strategy of ethnic/sectarian violence has been too successful in the Middle East to weaken the defiant nations and achieve the desired goals by US/NATO. 

They did that in Iraq, captured the oil wealth and tried - albeit unsuccessfully - to carve out three countries out of it based on *Shia, Sunni and Kurdish identities*. The whole country is now divided along the ethnic lines - down to the street level. They got what they wanted - Oil.

They are doing this in Syria where *Sunnis* are being used to bring down the *Alawite Shia* regime down. They want - Attack on Iran - Oil.

In Nigeria Boko Haram/AQIM (Al-Qaeda in Maghreb) is being used to create *Christian/Muslim riots* that will drive the country towards anarchy and an eventual break-up. Pentagon has war-gamed the scenarios involving 20,000 US troops to a disintegrating Nigeria. What they want - Oil.

In Pakistan the whole Western areas *- from Khunjerab Pass to the Gwadar -* is being targeted to create the ethnic/sectarian tensions. Attacking only the *Shias* in Gilgit-Baltistan will create discontent in the Shia circles (who happen to be a majority there); they will readily succumb to extremist agenda and carry arms to avenge their religious brethren. In Balochistan, such killings are being committed along with the murder of *Punjabi settlers, Shia hazaras* and other ethnic groups. The goal is to bring all the factions to a point where they see no other way than to get a gun and start fighting each other.

This strategy was used by USSR/India in during the Afghan war; it brought great grief to the people but the enemies were unsuccessful in their evil designs.

Now, its US/NATO and their cronies; they may test the resilience of Pakistanis; but in the end they will be sore losers.


----------



## lightoftruth

r.i.p to the dead.


----------



## jaunty

Shias are getting killed quite frequently, RIP.


----------



## humanfirst

user1 said:


> This strategy was used by USSR/India in during the Afghan war; it brought great grief to the people but the enemies were unsuccessful in their evil designs.
> 
> Now, its US/NATO and their cronies; they may test the resilience of Pakistanis; but in the end they will be sore losers.



Just look at the names and whereabouts of peoples arrested in relation to these type of attacks,they all are full blooded muslim pakistanis belonging to pakistani muslim organisations like sipah e sabah,lashker e janghvi etc(who openly claim that they are targetting shias and other minorities).Blaming NATO/US for the attacks conducted by mad pakistanis and showing it as a proof of pakistani resilience against NATO?You mad bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

JAT BALWAN said:


> Not a good day for law enforcement forces of Pakistan....



Incorrect assessment.

Those who want to, are putting enough pressure and moral reasons for Pak Army to start the operation.
Will the public sentiment sway ?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Pakistan gunmen kill 20 Shi'ites*

Pakistan gunmen kill 20 Shi'ites

BBC News - Pakistan Shias killed in Gilgit sectarian attack


----------



## SR 71 Blackbird

Casualties has risen to atleast 25 now.
Many killed in Pakistan sectarian attack - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English
RIP


----------



## Irfan Baloch

JAT BALWAN said:


> Not a good day for law enforcement forces of Pakistan....



what the hell?

what about the people man?

by the way its already reported.. merging it with a sticky for our future generations to see and learn and to stop the denials that such things never happened


----------



## Safriz

22 passengers pulled off buses and shot dead - geo.tv

MANSEHRA: At least twenty two people were killed when three passenger buses were targeted in Naran on Thursday.

According to DIG Gilgit, the passenger buses were travelling from Rawalpindi to Astor when they were attacked. The gunmen checked the identification cards of the passengers, made them get off the buses and then opened fire.

DIG Gilgit claimed that the incident took place in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa not in Gilgit-Baltistan.

Eyewitnesses told the police that at 7:00AM, approximately 10-15 armed men offloaded the passengers of the busses and killed them. The bodies of the deceased have been shifted to Manshera.

Police have launched an investigation in the incident and according to sources the Babusar road has been closed for an undefined time.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

humanfirst said:


> Just look at the names and whereabouts of peoples arrested in relation to these type of attacks,they all are full blooded muslim pakistanis belonging to pakistani muslim organisations like sipah e sabah,lashker e janghvi etc(who openly claim that they are targetting shias and other minorities).Blaming NATO/US for the attacks conducted by mad pakistanis and showing it as a proof of pakistani resilience against NATO?You mad bro?



you are right. 
but unless these terrorists dont attack army bases . there is no chance to stop them.
only when some of them attack military that they meet their demise. now we try to kill them instead of capturing them alive because our courts set them free and then rush outside in the courtyard to say funeral for Osama Bin laden



Safriz said:


> Police have launched an investigation in the incident



joke of the day
played again and again after every terrorist attack on civilians.


----------



## Safriz

***********************************************************************************************

This incident happened in Chilaas...
It happens to be the most laid back and restive places in Pakistan..

Looks like after PAF Kamra Failure...The foreign forces were quick ti find another excuse to shout abuse against Pakistan in Media.

HINT: There is a very large population of Afghan refugees in Chilaas



Irfan Baloch said:


> joke of the day
> played again and again after every terrorist attack on civilians.



One thing is sure..It cannot be locals..
and another thing is also sure,the miscreants will never be caught as they are Most probably back to their "Normal Lives" in Afghan refugee camps.



SR 71 Blackbird said:


> Casualties has risen to atleast 25 now.
> Many killed in Pakistan sectarian attack - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English
> RIP



Looks like Foreign media is too quick in Branding this as "sectarian" violence....
Nobody knows yet who was killed and who killed them...Its an ongoing investigation.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*25 killed in sectarian attack in north Pakistan *

25 killed in sectarian attack in north Pakistan - World - DNA


----------



## Irfan Baloch

what makes me sick and sad is that these people were returning to spend the last days of Ramadan and Eid with their families

how cruel can one get. ok if they are kaffir by the definition of their assailants but doesnt Islam allow the Kafirs to live as well?



Safriz said:


> HINT: There is a very large population of Afghan refugees in Chilaas
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is sure..It cannot be locals...



how this can be comforting for the families of the dead?

hint for you too... Malik Ishaq, Siphah sahabah, Lashker Jhangvi are all local *Gems*...

Afghan refugees are there because of the war and extortion in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## illusion8

*Quetta: Bomb blast kills one injures 8*

According to police, blast took place at Mir Hotel on Joint Road near Railway Station at around 10:30 when people were busy in having dinner, killing one person and injuring eight others,

According to police the explosive material was planted under a table. Police said that hotel&#8217;s security guard, Jan Muhammad, was killed on the spot. The injured were rushed to Civil Hospital for treatment.

The blast was so severe that it damaged the building and furniture of the hotel and windowpanes of nearby buildings were also broken. According to Bomb Disposal Squad, one kilogram of explosive material was used in the blast.

In another incident, some miscreants blew up railway line going to Iran from Quetta near Ahmadwal Railway Station in Noshki.

In another incident, some unidentified miscreants attacked a police van carrying salary for police officials and looted Rs 2.8 million. Two police officials and a passerby were killed in the attack.

In Kharan, some unidentified persons opened fire on FC check post near Chief Chowk and killed a police official.

Dunya News: Pakistan:-Quetta: Bomb blast kills one injures 8...


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Three killed in Quetta firing incident 
*
Three killed in Quetta firing incident - geo.tv


----------



## notsuperstitious

What are the objectives of these people who are targetting Shias? Do they also have other organisations that preach sunni islam to these shias? Obviously exterminating them all can not be the objective as its not possible and self defeating.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

fateh71 said:


> What are the objectives of these people who are targetting Shias? Do they also have other organisations that preach sunni islam to these shias? Obviously exterminating them all can not be the objective as its not possible and self defeating.



Ask Indian shia's and Sunnis if you can.
its religo-political conflict going over centuries. 
political discourse exists everywhere

no nation or race is free of bigots and fascists. but not everyone takes it to extreme violent level like these terrorists guys have done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

fateh71 said:


> What are the objectives of these people who are targetting Shias? Do they also have other organisations that preach sunni islam to these shias? Obviously exterminating them all can not be the objective as its not possible and self defeating.




Terrorists don't care if they are Shias or Sunni, they just need a healthy body count to make it to the news tickers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clmeta

To add to it, in India, terrorists don't care if they are Hindu or Muslim


Icarus said:


> Terrorists don't care if they are Shias or Sunni, they just need a healthy body count to make it to the news tickers.


----------



## notsuperstitious

Icarus said:


> Terrorists don't care if they are Shias or Sunni, they just need a healthy body count to make it to the news tickers.



In this case the victims were hand picked from three vehicles. They only wanted shias, they could have killed many more if they did not care.

I'm not claiming these idiots are some kind of very logical people. But I want to know, are there organisations that work towards converting Shia to Sunni? If so, I won't be surprised if sipah e sahiba type of terrorists are somehow related to such other front organisations.



Irfan Baloch said:


> Ask Indian shia's and Sunnis if you can.
> its religo-political conflict going over centuries.
> political discourse exists everywhere
> 
> no nation or race is free of bigots and fascists. but not everyone takes it to extreme violent level like these terrorists guys have done.



My driver is an Indian Shia. He says some of these Pakistani orgs promise them jannat if they kill even one shia. He knows many shia from pakistan in Dubai. Though his views must be biased too.

Also agreed, differences will always be there, causes will always be there, its impossible to irradicate that because humans are complex beings, so its really a question of means, not of cause. This is where I find all terrorism apologists scum.


----------



## W.11

fateh71 said:


> In this case the victims were hand picked from three vehicles. They only wanted shias, they could have killed many more if they did not care.
> 
> I'm not claiming these idiots are some kind of very logical people. But I want to know,* are there organisations that work towards converting Shia to Sunni?* If so, I won't be surprised if sipah e sahiba type of terrorists are somehow related to such other front organisations.
> 
> 
> 
> My driver is an Indian Shia. He says some of these Pakistani orgs promise them jannat if they kill even one shia. He knows many shia from pakistan in Dubai. Though his views must be biased too.



 why are there so many retard indians in PDF


----------



## notsuperstitious

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3317040 said:


> why are there so many retard indians in PDF



Because it takes 20 retarded indians to match one pakistani like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3317040 said:


> why are there so many retard indians in PDF



nothing retarded about it. its a valid question
why not give Shia's and Ahmedis a chance to convert to deobani or whabi faith instead of just killing them?



fateh71 said:


> Because it takes 20 retarded indians to match one pakistani like you.



you are very creative
nicely put.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hankau62

fateh71 said:


> In this case the victims were hand picked from three vehicles. They only wanted shias, they could have killed many more if they did not care.



How can one filter Shias from Sunni? Is it written on passport/id card??
Or it just happens that they travel in groups so that they are easy target?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

hankau62 said:


> How can one filter Shias from Sunni? Is it written on passport/id card??
> Or it just happens that they travel in groups so that they are easy target?



Shia pilgrims go to Iran , Syria , Iraq , Saudi Arabia for seeing the holy places. Their conveys are attacked because they are easy target because they travel through known routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Irfan Baloch said:


> nothing retarded about it. its a valid question
> why not give Shia's and Ahmedis a chance to convert to deobani or whabi faith instead of just killing them?



Why not just let them practice their faith in their own way?


----------



## W.11

fateh71 said:


> Because it takes 20 retarded indians to match one pakistani like you.



you mean the intelligence of 20 indians in PDF equal to one pakistani?? never thought an indian would put an end to the long lasting myth of 20 indians = 1 pakistani



Irfan Baloch said:


> nothing retarded about it. its a valid question
> why not give Shia's and Ahmedis a chance to convert to deobani or whabi faith instead of just killing them?
> 
> 
> 
> you are very creative
> nicely put.



i didnt know our mods supported retards, congrats another milestone of improving PDF moderation 

or either you should validify his statements of any attempts made to convert shias to sunni, the general perseption is that shias are muslims, just another sect of islam


----------



## Serpentine

I wonder why Pakistan with its powerful army can't chase this thugs and kill them all?Is there any will in Pakistan to stop this animals?

One Pakistani member were saying Iran is one of the major reasons in sectarian violence in Pakistan.I want to see where he is now,what will he say when reading this horrible incident?I hope other Pakistani members do not think like that.
Anywat,RIP to the dead,I pray for the victims and their families who lost their loved ones in last days of Ramadan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Era_923 said:


> I wonder why Pakistan with its powerful army can't chase this thugs and kill them all?Is there any will in Pakistan to stop this animals?
> 
> One Pakistani member were saying Iran is one of the major reasons in sectarian violence in Pakistan.I want to see where he is now,what will he say when reading this horrible incident?I hope other Pakistani members do not think like that.
> Anywat,RIP to the dead,I pray for the victims and their families who lost their loved ones in last days of Ramadan.



the americans even succeeded to erase mussadiq and install a puppet in iran

pakistan is sorrounded by hostile neighbours all around


----------



## KALKI

*20 Shiites pulled off Pakistan bus and shot dead: officials​*
PESHAWAR, Pakistan  Gunmen dragged 20 Shiite Muslim travellers off a bus and killed them at point blank range in Pakistan on Thursday, the third such incident in six months, officials said.
The attack happened in the northwestern district of Mansehra as the bus was travelling between Rawalpindi, the headquarters of the Pakistani army, and the mainly Shiite northern city of Gilgit.
Officials said it was ambushed in the hills of Babusar Top, around 100 miles (160 kilometres) north of the capital Islamabad, although they differed over details of the incident.
"Ten to 12 people wearing army uniform stopped the bus and forced some people off the bus," said Khalid Omarzai, administration chief in Mansehra.
"After checking their papers, they opened fire and at least 20 people are reported to have been killed. This is initial information and the final toll may go up. They are all Shiites," he said.
Local police official Shafiq Gul told AFP that the gunmen were masked, but said the victims were pulled from three separate vehicles in the district, which neighbours the Swat valley, a former Taliban stronghold.
"They stopped three vehicles, searched them and picked up people in three batches of five, six and nine and shot them dead. They were all Shiites," he said.
Mansehra police chief Sher Akbar Khan put the toll at 19, saying the attackers had worn military commando uniforms when they opened fire at around 6.00 am (0100 GMT).
"They intercepted three buses, took people out and checked their ID cards and later sprayed bullets at them," Khan said.
Sectarian violence linked to Gilgit, a popular tourist destination for wealthy Pakistanis and expatriates who live in the country, has increased in recent months.
It is the capital of Pakistan's far northern Gilgit-Baltistan region and is popular with mountaineers as a gateway to the Karakoram and Himalayan mountain ranges.
Angry mobs burnt tyres and blocked roads in some parts of the city to protest against the killings as extra police patrolled deserted streets and markets closed, said an AFP reporter in Gilgit.
The chief minister of Gilgit-Baltistan, Syed Mehdi Shah, called an emergency meeting of top officials and ordered them to step up security and demanded the immediate arrest of the killers, a spokesman said.
The road from Babusar to Gilgit has been closed indefinitely, the local government added.
On February 28, gunmen in military fatigues hauled 18 Shiite Muslim men off buses travelling from Rawalpindi to Gilgit in the northern district of Kohistan, shooting them dead in cold blood.
On April 3, a Sunni Muslim mob dragged nine Shiite Muslims from buses and also shot them dead in the town of Chilas, about 60 miles south of Gilgit.
Human rights groups have heavily criticised Pakistan for failing to crack down on sectarian violence between the country's majority Sunni and minority Shiite communities that has killed thousands.
Separately, gunmen on a motorcycle pulled three Shiites from a rickshaw and shot them dead in the southwestern Pakistani city of Quetta, police said.
Nobody immediately claimed the responsibility for the killings which took place at Arbab Karam Khan Road, a middle-class neighbourhood of Quetta, the capital of Baluchistan province, police official Noor Baksh told AFP.
Baluchistan has also been a flashpoint for violence between Sunnis and Shiites, who account for around 20 percent of the population, that has left thousands of people dead since the late 1980s.

AFP: 20 Shiites pulled off Pakistan bus and shot dead: officials


----------



## KALKI

*Gunmen execute 22 in Pakistan bus attack*

(Reuters) - Gunmen in north-west Pakistan ambushed three buses, forced passengers out and shot 22 of them dead in a sectarian attack at dawn on Thursday, officials said.

The officials said about 15 armed men wearing army uniforms checked the identification cards of the passengers and then opened fire after learning they were Shi'ites.

"It is confirmed at least 22 people are dead," said a senior police official.

The Darra Adam Khel faction of the Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), the Pakistan Taliban, claimed responsibility for the attack.

"We have targeted them (Shi'ites) because they are enemies of Sunnis and conspire against us. We will continue such attacks in the future," Mohammed Afridi, a spokesman for the faction, told Reuters by telephone from an undisclosed location.

The director of police in the north-western city of Gilgit, Ali Sher, said the buses were stopped in the Lulusar area, which lies below mountains.

Pakistan is a majority Sunni Muslim country and attacks targeting Shi'ites have increased this year in the area around Gilgit. In February, gunmen killed 18 Shi'ite bus passengers in the district of Kohistan.

Eight militants and one soldier were killed on Thursday when Islamist fighters armed with rocket-propelled grenades and automatic weapons fought their way into one of Pakistan's largest air bases, the air force said.

The attack on the Minhas air base at Kamra, central Punjab province, was repelled and only one aircraft was damaged, an air force spokesman said. The TTP claimed responsibility for the assault.

(Reporting by Jibran Ahmad in PESHAWAR and Sheree Sardar in ISLAMABAD; Additional reporting by Saud Mehsud in DERA ISMAIL KHAN; Editing by Daniel Magnowski and Pravin Char)

Gunmen execute 22 in Pakistan bus attack | Reuters


----------



## BATMAN

May Allah's blessing on the deceased.



R-DB said:


> My heart is bleeding today..What is happening to my Pakistan (Pak Sarzameen) ??



What else can you expect from a country which allow dual citizenship its law makers and security officials.


----------



## MilSpec

Very sad... Condolences to ones who lost their loved ones, let their souls R.I.P


----------



## blackops

RIP to the dead 

RDB YOU OK BRO


----------



## Armstrong

R-DB said:


> Which lady are you talking about sir ? I am sorry I considered you a lady..Sincere apologies..I am sorry Batman, I did not know you are a girl..May Allah shower his blessings on you my Sister.



Yaaraa you quoted username '*Ajtr*' on that thread not Batman ! Or am I mistaken ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3317282 said:


> you mean the intelligence of 20 indians in PDF equal to one pakistani?? never thought an indian would put an end to the long lasting myth of 20 indians = 1 pakistani
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt know our mods supported retards, congrats another milestone of improving PDF moderation
> 
> or either you should validify his statements of any attempts made to convert shias to sunni, the general perseption is that shias are muslims, just another sect of islam



yaar leave it

no need to get into pi$$ contest. consider the incident and give some respect to dead.forget the otherside lets do it from our side
I dont support bad behaviour but there was nothing that offensive that needed your level of reaction.

but like I said lets leave it

if you are not happy we can continue in PM

take care

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti

karan.1970 said:


> Why not just let them practice their faith in their own way?



A question of the ages that could be asked in just about any country.

Why not allow others to find God in their own way in their own time?

Because if i stop looking at the errors of others i have to start looking at my own, so much easier to belive that there is a free ticket to paradise. No worries about living a good life of prayer and charity, drink lie cheat vist all the prostitutes you like, kill some one and its hello Jannah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

very sad and tragic incident. These animals lack tolerance and kill anyone who don't agree with their interpretation of Islam. i am sunni and let suppose shia has wrong interpretation of Islam as these fanatics suggest but does it mean you should go and kill them? 

I guess same incident happened at same place few months ago


----------



## niaz

The following article illustrates why terrorism is rampant in Pakistan.

Militants in mosques 

Ershad Mahmud
Friday, August 17, 2012 

The recent terrorist attack on the airforce base in Kamra reminds me of last Fridays prayers wherein I strongly realised that the present peace is fragile and violence can revisit us anytime in the days ahead. As luck would have it, I incidentally bumped into a mosque to offer prayers and experienced the unexpected. The mosque, which is just a couple of miles from Pakistans military headquarters, was filled with worshippers but the sermon was not delivered by the local imam. Instead a young and fairly well-built man was addressing the people from the pulpit. After listening to him a little I thought that he would make a traditional anti-American diatribe where the United States is roundly criticised for all the evils bedevilling the Muslim world.

But he suddenly took a turn to enliven the last two decades of the previous century of jihadi activism. A returnee from the battlefront in Paktia, Afghanistan, he flaunted his heroics of jihad against the USA-led Nato forces. Chest-thumping he claimed that he had killed several enemies in his two years service, he boasted of several successes against the US forces.

In his words, the Taliban are winning the battle in Afghanistan and the US has been forced to run for its life. This young mujahid sent us into a state of déjà vu when he asked the worshippers to spare at least one of their sons for the holy jihad as this was the ripe time to inflict maximum destruction on the enemy which is on the run. So they could win the final round. He promised his group had arrangements in place for military training of such aspirant jihadis. Not quite long ago this was the routine practice in Pakistani mosques.

He cleverly appealed to the collective emotion of the people by bringing in the case of Aafia Siddiqui, an American-educated Pakistani woman who was sentenced to 86 years by the US court for terror charges. He told the audience that mujahedeen had taken oath not to rest till she was released from the US prison.

Probably the financial crunch had forced this man to fall back on the old tactics of raising funds during Friday prayers in Pakistani mosques. He made an appeal to the people that the Taliban needed huge financial resources to continue this war as a small operation would require huge financial input. He convincingly asked everyone to contribute as much as they could. Pointing towards his colleagues at the gate, who were combing their long beards with their fingers, the speaker said that they would collect the charity and facilitate the recruitment. At the end of the prayers I noticed people queuing up at the gate to contribute whatever they could for jihad.

It was a baffling experience for me as I was of the view that radical activism in such a way was a thing of the past, at least in urban centres. The government has taken several steps to dismantle the infrastructure of these groups and open activism is banned. There are also programmes for de-radicalisation of militant youth in order to rehabilitate them and bring them back into mainstream society.

However, it seems that the state has largely failed to stop these groups from routine activities of raising funds and recruiting fresh blood in the name of jihad in Afghanistan. This is just one example and there are surely more but one wonders if the top guns at the policy level know of such development. As this personal experience shows, counterinsurgency efforts have not yet produced the desired results and need close introspection at the top level. Such brazen escapades of jihadism in mosques in the centre of the country fly in the face of Pakistan which vehemently rejects any mention of Pakistan being used by terror groups for terror activities in Afghanistan. Straight denial and negligence of such activities will not do it good.

Sherry Rehman, Pakistans ambassador to the US, had to face embarrassment recently in a public meeting at Washington when she criticised the coalition forces for not being able to stop Afghan terror groups from intruding into Pakistans territory and attacking the army and civilians alike. An American official slapped her with a counter question as to why her country was not doing anything to stop infiltration of terror groups into Afghanistan in the first hand. How could Pakistan expect Afghanistan or the US to do what they have been asking it to do for a very long time?

Although this is not an excuse but the Pakistani state is fast becoming an ineffective state and has failed to establish the rule of law in the country. The governments ability to police and timely gather intelligence seems flawed as well, and not much has been delivered. These groups know and exploit this weakness and thus take advantage of it.

A comprehensive counterinsurgency strategy should be adopted and seriously implement which should also target mosque committees warning them of consequences if banned outfits are allowed to go about their activities. This is a critical time for Pakistan to put its house in order and eschew any negligence or tolerance of such radical groups.

The writer is Islamabad-based freelance journalist and consultant. 

ErshadMahmud

Militants in mosques - Ershad Mahmud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sanddy

Ban Ki-moon
condemns Shias
killings in Pakistan

PressTV - Ban Ki-moon condemns Shias killings in Pakistan


----------



## karan.1970

Blast reported in Karachi; one killed, over 10 wounded | DAWN.COM

KARACHI: One person was killed and over 10 were wounded in a blast that took place near Karachi&#8217;s Safari Park on Friday, DawnNews reported.

Two cars were also reported to have been destroyed in the explosion.

Contingents of police and Rangers had reached the site of the blast had cordoned off the area.

Preliminary reports said the bomb appeared to have targeted a bus transporting participants of today&#8217;s Al Quds rally. However, some television channels have been quoting police officials as saying that a CNG cylinder of a car had exploded causing the damage.

However, sources told DawnNews that the explosion was caused by a roadside bomb which also damaged the shops located in the area.


----------



## karan.1970

Blast near security forces

QUETTA: A bomb exploded near a vehicle of local security forces in Quetta, killing six including five officials and injuring several others, DawnNews reported early on Saturday.

According to sources, the attack took place when police tried to stop a &#8216;suspected&#8217; vehicle during the routine checking at Qambrani Road; the car exploded as it came closer to the security personnel.

Sources claimed that the attack was a suicide attack.

An eye-witness said the blast was so powerful that it shook all nearby buildings.

The law enforcement agencies cordoned off the area and found a vehicle full of explosives during a search they were conducting after the incident.

During the search operation, bomb-disposal squad found a hand grenade in the area which was defused by them.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Quetta bomb attack kills one, injures 12: Officials*

QUETTA: A civilian was killed and 12 others including three children injured when a car bomb targeted a paramilitary convoy Tuesday in the southwestern Pakistani city of Quetta, officials said.
The explosives-packed car went off after vehicles of the paramilitary Frontier Corps (FC) passed, FC spokesman Murtaza Baig told AFP.
&#8220;The militants targeted two vehicles of FC but the remote-control device exploded after our convoy had passed the parked car,&#8221; he said.
Police and security forces are frequently attacked in the insurgency-plagued Balochistan province, of which Quetta is the capital.
Senior police official Wazir Khan Nasir told AFP: &#8220;The victims of the blast were all civilians who were passing from the area. The toll includes one man killed and 12 others wounded including two women and three children.&#8221;
There was no claim of responsibility for the attack but the province, which borders Iran and Afghanistan, suffers from Taliban and local rebel attacks

Quetta bomb attack kills one, injures 12: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Death toll of Pakistan's Quetta blast rises to 3*

Death toll of Pakistan's Quetta blast rises to 3 - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Roadside bomb kills 1, wounds 8 civilians in southwestern Pakistan - The Washington Post


----------



## aks18

Lulusar Killing Incident, Facts from an eye witness!!

A friend of mine got a chance to talk with an an eye witness of this incident as he was a part of that convoy.

As per him;
&#8226; Killers were 50+
&#8226; They first looted all passengers.
&#8226; Separated targeted ones from the first 3 buses.
&#8226; Asked them to run and then shoot.

And what an amazing to me;
&#8226; Killers had latest guns and ammunition with them.
&#8226; They all had walkie talkies or satellite phones.
&#8226; They ran in latest model cars ( Land cruisers )
&#8226; They ran towards Naran but did not reach Naran. There is only one way where they could have escaped and it&#8217;s Jhalkhad - Noori top- Kashmir.

Who were they ?
How they are so well planned ?
And the most important , who is financing them?

Looks that some well planned external forces are using these insects to create Shia-Sunni Fasad in our country!!

Courtesy : Omar Javaid 

Omar Javaid is a Professional Trekker and My Friend and i have been on tours with him and i my self talked many locals of Chillas regarding Suni Shia Conflicts according to them Unknown People are involved in these Activities Chillas is the Gate Way To the Northern Areas Rather you Come From Karakoram Highway Or Naran Babusar Top Road.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> very sad and tragic incident. These animals lack tolerance and kill anyone who don't agree with their interpretation of Islam. i am sunni and let suppose shia has wrong interpretation of Islam as these fanatics suggest but does it mean you should go and kill them?
> 
> I guess same incident happened at same place few months ago




This video is 3months old it was happend between kohistan and Chillas ... and Secondly in recent Killing 22 people died from which 18 were shias and 4 were Sunis ... they killed Sunis cz Sunis didnt helped them in identification of shias and sunni tried to stop them. and it seems these are unknown elements in these areas creating tension nd to flame the suni shia conflicts


----------



## aks18

Some Big Game is Going on in This Region Against Pakistan , May Allah Protect Us From such elements who are trying to divide us.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

aks18 said:


> Some Big Game is Going on in This Region Against Pakistan , May Allah Protect Us From such elements who are trying to divide us.



only one thing needed:


a UNIFIED FRONT; and a bold, courageous leadership...its all that is needed....


our enemies will always fail. Pakistan can never be undone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> only one thing needed:
> 
> 
> a UNIFIED FRONT; and* a bold, courageous leadership*...its all that is needed....
> 
> 
> our enemies will always fail. Pakistan can never be undone.



What is needed a strong and violent Intelligence Ops led by Brilliant minds. Find them and hit them hard. Lack of LEA presence around this area is making them strong. I wonder where is FIU of MI. It is always active in such kind of areas. (Areas close to IoK). It's not hard to detect a pattern they are following. Send a Bullet proof bus concealed as civilian bus carrying shias loaded with SSG and other special ops operatives and provide them air cover so that who are hiding in mountains could be targeted. Once Miscreants pinpointed, you can provide SSG backup and reinforcement through helicopters if needed. Whole Op can be monitored through Selex UAV's who can observe the terrorists who fled from the scene and can pinpoin their hideouts... This whole scenario, is it too hard to execute?


----------



## aks18

mafiya said:


> What is needed a strong and violent Intelligence Ops led by Brilliant minds. Find them and hit them hard. Lack of LEA presence around this area is making them strong. I wonder where is FIU of MI. It is always active in such kind of areas. (Areas close to IoK). It's not hard to detect a pattern they are following. Send a Bullet proof bus concealed as civilian bus carrying shias loaded with SSG and other special ops operatives and provide them air cover so that who are hiding in mountains could be targeted. Once Miscreants pinpointed, you can provide SSG backup and reinforcement through helicopters if needed. Whole Op can be monitored through Selex UAV's who can observe the terrorists who fled from the scene and can pinpoin their hideouts... This whole scenario, is it too hard to execute?




This incident happend at Naran babusar road , where as Karakoram Highway Where 3 months back such incidence happend is under security forces and check posts all the way i visited these areas in july intellegence is all the way on kkh , when we stayed at Sost Dry Port Hotel manager took ID cards of all 13 persons and at night ISI persons came and took the ID cards from the hotel manager for some security reasons but terrorists used the other road which is having very less traffic naran babusar road ...


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast targeting FC convoy kills two in Quetta*

QUETTA: 
At least two people were killed and 16 others, including five women and four children, were wounded when insurgents targeted a security forces convoy with a remote controlled bomb near Quetta&#8217;s Saryab Road on the second day of Eid.

According to Hamid Ahmed, an officer posted at Saryab police station, the blast occurred when a convoy of paramilitary Frontier Corps drove past. The bomb was planted in an Alto car which was parked on the roadside.

As a result, two people were killed and 16 others sustained injuries. Two auto-rickshaws, a taxi and a motorcycle were destroyed and windowpanes of nearby houses were smashed.

Baloch insurgents have been fighting an insurgency in Balochistan since 2004. The insurgency became deadlier after the 2006 killing of Nawab Akbar Bugti in a military operation.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 23rd, 2012.

Blast targeting FC convoy kills two in Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militants kill three police in Hangu*

PESHAWAR: Militants on Thursday shot dead three police officers in Hangu, where troops are waging an offensive to battle a homegrown insurgency.

Nobody has yet claimed responsibility for the killings, which took place in Hangu district Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, which lies along the Afghan border.

Police blamed Taliban militants for the attack, saying they fired on a patrol party and fled.

&#8220;Taliban militants are active in this area and they are responsible for the attack,&#8221; Hangu police chief Mian Mohammad Saeed told AFP by telephone, adding that three officers were killed.

Gul Jamal, another senior police official, confirmed the incident and blamed &#8220;terrorists&#8221; for the attack.

&#8220;We have cordoned off the area and have launched a search operation,&#8221; Jamal said.

Pakistan says 35,000 of its people, including more than 3,000 soldiers, have been killed as a result of terrorism since the 9/11 attacks and the US-led invasion of neighbouring Afghanistan.

Militants kill three police in Hangu &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Three Shias, five others gunned down in Balochistan*

QUETTA: Three Shias were gunned down on Monday in Quetta, a police official said.
According to police officer Zakir Ali all three of them were killed in a sectarian drive-by shooting.
Balochistan is a flashpoint for sectarian violence involving majority Sunnis and minority Shias that has left thousands dead since the 1980s.
Earlier late Sunday, gunmen shot dead five people in attacks on two buses in Bolan as rebels staged a strike to mark the death anniversary of tribal chieftain Nawab Akbar Bugti, officials said.
According to police official Iftikhar Bugti, five people including two women were killed in the incident.
There was a &#8220;complete strike&#8221; in Quetta and several other districts on Sunday, local police chief Wazir Khan told AFP, with shops and markets closed and traffic brought to a standstill.
The halt was called by Balochistan Republican Party (BRP) leader Brahmdagh Bugti to mark the sixth anniversary of the death of his grandfather Akbar Bugti, who was killed in his mountain hideout during a military operation in 2006.
BRP spokesman Sarbaz Baloch claimed responsibility for the shooting.
&#8220;We had launched an appeal for a complete strike and the buses bound for southern Sindh and central Punjab provinces had ignored our appeal. We therefore opened fire on them,&#8221; he said in a telephone call to AFP.
Police and residents said Sunday&#8217;s strike was almost complete across the impoverished and insurgency-hit province, with 21 out of 30 districts affected.
People blocked roads and erected barricades in several places on highways leading to Iran, Karachi and other important cities, they said.
The strike was endorsed by other political and religious parties in the province, with around 300 people demonstrating in Quetta to demand the extradition and trial of former military ruler Pervez Musharraf for ordering the operation in 2006.
Baloch rebels rose up in 2004, demanding political autonomy and a greater share of profits from the oil, gas and mineral resources in the region, one of the most deprived in Pakistan.
Bomb blasts and attacks on police and security forces are frequent in the province

Three Shias, five others gunned down in Balochistan &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## David James

Militants attack Pakistan army post, kill 8 troops | Nation & World | The Seattle Times

AFP: Eight soldiers killed in Pakistan checkpost attack

Militants attack Pakistan army post, kill 8 troops | Nation & World | The Seattle Times

Militants Attack Pakistani Army Post, Kill 8 Soldiers « VOA Breaking News


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Blast near UNHCR office in Peshawar kills two, injures 8*

PESHAWAR: Two people died while eight sustained injuries when a powerful bomb ripped through the Abdara area on University Road in Peshawar, Express News reported Monday.

The blast occurred near the office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR).

Superintendent of Police Cantt, however, said that one person has died.

Police authorities could not ascertain the identities of the deceased.

Express News correspondent Ehstisham Bashir quoted sources as saying that the blast had targeted foreigners coming out from the office.

The blast took place as soon as a car, carrying foreigners left the office followed by a contingent of police in another car.

The car carrying foreigners received damages in the attack.

Police immediately cordoned off the area, while a rescue operation has been launched in the area.

* This is a developing story and will be updated accordingly.


Blast near UNHCR office in Peshawar kills two, injures 8 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## karan.1970

*SP investigation killed in Quetta*

SP investigation killed in Quetta | The Nation

Motorbike gunmen Friday shot dead a senior police officer investigating sectarian killings in Quetta, police said.
Police said the assailants sprayed Jamil Kakar with bullets when he left his house in his official car, killing him and injuring a police guard.
"Jamil Kakar died on the spot. We are investigating the motives of the attack," Salim Lahri, another senior police official in Quetta told AFP.
"The attackers fled on the motorcycle, we have launched a search for their arrest."
Officials said Kakar was investigating several sectarian attacks and that he had received threats in the recent past.


----------



## karan.1970

Khyber Agency: Two paramilitary personnel killed in IED blast &#8211; The Express Tribune






Over the past eight days, five IEDs blasts have been reported in North Waziristan Agency. PHOTO: AFP


Two paramilitary personnel were killed when an improvised explosive device (IED) detonated in Shalobar in Bara tehsil, Khyber Agency on Saturday.
Bara tehsil line officer Misri Khan said two Frontier Constabulary (FC) personnel were on patrol in Shalobar when the IED planted on the side of a road exploded, injuring them both.
Misri Khan identified the injured personnel as Hayat Khan and Hakeem Shah, adding that both victims were rushed to Hayatabad Medical Complex in Peshawar. However, both the personnel succumbed to their injuries.
Over the past eight days, five IEDs blasts have been reported in North Waziristan Agency, in which two security forces personnel have been injured. In an IED explosion in Landikotal on September 5, Khyber Agency, two brothers were injured while on their way home. In another explosion, four volunteers of Touheedul Islam were critically injured when an IED went off near them in the agency.


----------



## Edevelop

*Pakistan ends weeks of fighting; over 100 dead*

KHAR, Pakistan (AP) &#8212; Pakistani security forces pushed Taliban militants who came from Afghanistan back across the border after more than two weeks of fighting in a mountainous tribal region, spokesmen for both sides said Sunday. *The government says over 100 people were killed in the offensive.*
The violence in the northwestern Bajur area highlighted the growing problem of Taliban militants using sanctuaries in Afghanistan to attack Pakistan. The frequency of the raids has increased, and this was the first instance in which Pakistani Taliban militants coming from Afghanistan seized and held territory in Pakistan for a significant amount of time.
*Pakistan has called on Afghan and NATO forces to do more to stop militants from crossing into the country. Kabul and the international coalition have acknowledged the problem, but also want Pakistan to do more to stop militants holed up on its territory from launching attacks into Afghanistan.
Security forces finally managed to push the militants back from the Salarzai region of Bajur on Saturday, said Jehangir Azam Wazir, the top political official in the area.*
"Unexpectedly, the militants showed tough resistance this time, but finally our security forces along with volunteers of the Salarzai militia succeeded in eliminating them," said Wazir.
*The dead included at least 80 militants, 18 civilians, 12 anti-Taliban militiamen and eight soldiers, he said. An additional 13 soldiers are missing and are believed to be in the hands of the Taliban.*
Hundreds of people who were trapped by the fighting in a string of villages along the border were finally able to leave Saturday. They had been confined to their homes, and many were running low on food.
"Those days were very difficult and passed with a lot of hardship," said Hikmat Jan, who had been stranded with his family in Gambat village. "We were unable to go out and were tense, fearing the militants would come kidnap us or we would be killed by shelling or starve to death because we were running out of food."
Jan said the dead were strewn across the village.
"I saw many bodies in the fields and streets," said Jan. "I don't know whether they were militants, volunteers or fellow villagers."
Gul Mohammed, who was caught outside his home in Batwar village by the fighting, said he was finally able to reunite with his relatives after weeks of separation.
"I had no hope I would be able to see my family and my children alive again," said Mohammed. "Nothing gives me more happiness than seeing my family back safe and alive."
Thousands of others who managed to flee before the fighting ended have been provided food by the government, said the top political official in Bajur, Syed Abdul Jabbar Shah.
Security forces are searching the villages that were cleared of militants to make sure they did not plant any bombs, said Wazir, the official in Salarzai. People will be allowed to return to their villages once the search is complete, he said.
Pakistani Taliban spokesman Ahsanullah Ahsan confirmed the militants retreated but said they would regroup and attack again. He claimed they brought back the bodies of 14 soldiers they killed.
"We will attack this area again soon with much increased strength," Ahsan told The Associated Press by telephone from an undisclosed location.
The militants who attacked the Salarzai area came from the neighboring Afghan province of Kunar. They have also staged attacks from the adjacent Afghan province of Nuristan. Many Pakistani Taliban fighters fled to these areas following army operations in Pakistan's 
region, taking advantage of the fact that the U.S. pulled out most of its forces from these Afghan provinces in recent years.
The Pakistani Taliban are allied with the Afghan Taliban, but they have focused their attacks in different areas. The Pakistani Taliban have waged war on the Pakistani government, while the Afghan Taliban have battled Afghan and NATO forces inside Afghanistan.
It's unclear whether the recent militant incursion into Salarzai was retaliation for the death of the head of the Pakistani Taliban in Bajur, Mullah Dadullah, in a NATO airstrike in Kunar on Aug. 24.

The Associated Press: Pakistan ends weeks of fighting; over 100 dead


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it's time to issue an ultimatum to these Afghans.....

Pakistan has been way too lenient on these trouble-makers. As long as such attacks take place (such as those against simple, God-fearing tribes people who mind their own business, in Bajaur) we should declare Afghanistan a hostile state. That will have severe implications - economic and political.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it's time to issue an ultimatum to these Afghans.....
> 
> Pakistan has been way too lenient on these trouble-makers. As long as such attacks take place (such as those against simple, God-fearing tribes people who mind their own business, in Bajaur) *we should declare Afghanistan a hostile state. That will have severe implications - economic and political.*


 

Not possible till Pakistan has to supply NATO forces in Afghanistan thru its land routes.. And we know they cant stay shut...Declaring Afghanistan as hostile state would automatically align Pakistan with Taliban which will not bode well..


----------



## Icarus

karan.1970 said:


> Not possible till Pakistan has to supply NATO forces in Afghanistan thru its land routes.. And we know they cant stay shut...Declaring Afghanistan as hostile state would automatically align Pakistan with Taliban which will not bode well..


 
Declaring Afghanistan as a hostile state does not align us with the Taliban because the Taliban are against the government and not the state itself. The OP wishes for hostile state declaration for the state which would imply that we are NOT taking or harbouring any more refugees.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

karan.1970 said:


> Not possible till Pakistan has to supply NATO forces in Afghanistan thru its land routes.. And we know they cant stay shut


 
I think your logic is based more on emotion and your own vested interests, rather than being based on both ground realities as well as fact. It is very much possible. Pakistan demonstrated its intent when the NATO supply lines were shut down; the Americans were begging us behind the scenes to reopen them and it took them over half a year to muster the courage to apologize for their trigger happy incident @ Salala. 

Now I wouldnt delve too much about NATO supply lines/GLOC simply because it's immaterial to the point I was making. I think based on common sense and based on observation - the Afghan state [apparatus] is quite hostile to Pakistan and it's strategic interests. The ANA as well as the Afghan intelligence are outwardly hostile -- especially the latter. 

As long as Afghanistan allows itself to be used by india and other archrival entities in an attempt to destabilize PAKISTAN, our side will do whatever it takes to neutralize the MULTI-FACETED threats we are facing. 




> Declaring Afghanistan as hostile state would automatically align Pakistan with Taliban which will not bode well..



Laughworthy. I think regardless of what Pakistan does, West would always sing its tunes about Pakistan supporting the [Afghan] taleban movement. However, those who are actually PRIVY (and not just overnight bona fide keyboard analysts) would know that the Americans themselves are in communication with the talebs; channels are open with them. Even the indians are seeking some kind of "accommodation" with the talebs (the indians attempted to establish contact with them via Saudi Arabia, though im unsure if much materialized). 

So if doing these things makes us complicit with them, then so are a lot of other countries. The Afghan taleban are an Afghan phenomenon. Bitter, stone cold reality.



Icarus said:


> Declaring Afghanistan as a hostile state does not align us with the Taliban because the Taliban are against the government and not the state itself. The OP wishes for hostile state declaration for the state which would imply that we are NOT taking or harbouring any more refugees.


 
We've housed them for too long. They need to leave.


let the humanitarian "democratics" next door accommodate them. They owe it to the Afghans -- for supporting and passionately backing the soviet invasion of their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I think your logic is based more on emotion and your own vested interests, rather than being based on both ground realities as well as fact. It is very much possible. Pakistan demonstrated its intent when the NATO supply lines were shut down; the Americans were begging us behind the scenes to reopen them and it took them over half a year to muster the courage to apologize for their trigger happy incident @ Salala.
> 
> Now I wouldnt delve too much about NATO supply lines/GLOC simply because it's immaterial to the point I was making. I think based on common sense and based on observation - the Afghan state [apparatus] is quite hostile to Pakistan and it's strategic interests. The ANA as well as the Afghan intelligence are outwardly hostile -- especially the latter.
> 
> As long as Afghanistan allows itself to be used by india and other archrival entities in an attempt to destabilize PAKISTAN, our side will do whatever it takes to neutralize the MULTI-FACETED threats we are facing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughworthy. I think regardless of what Pakistan does, West would always sing its tunes about Pakistan supporting the [Afghan] taleban movement. However, those who are actually PRIVY (and not just overnight bona fide keyboard analysts) would know that the Americans themselves are in communication with the talebs; channels are open with them. Even the indians are seeking some kind of "accommodation" with the talebs (the indians attempted to establish contact with them via Saudi Arabia, though im unsure if much materialized).
> 
> So if doing these things makes us complicit with them, then so are a lot of other countries. The Afghan taleban are an Afghan phenomenon. Bitter, stone cold reality.
> 
> 
> 
> We've housed them for too long. They need to leave.
> 
> 
> let the humanitarian "democratics" next door accommodate them. They owe it to the Afghans -- for supporting and passionately backing the soviet invasion of their country.



The whole post is just an amalgamation of wishful thinking and impractical fantasy.. Not worth a reply really..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

karan.1970 said:


> The whole post is just an amalgamation of wishful thinking and impractical fantasy.. Not worth a reply really..


 
hayyy 

ran out of steam that quickly? where's the rambunctious karan i've grown to love and be entertained by?

chalo khair hai bahar hal; chaar pai par leit k so jao mera putar, aram karo


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> hayyy
> 
> ran out of steam that quickly? where's the rambunctious karan i've grown to love and be entertained by?
> 
> chalo khair hai bahar hal; chaar pai par leit k so jao mera putar, aram karo


 


too drunk and too tired to type a long message on the touch screen.. Tomorrow.. Promise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

karan.1970 said:


> too drunk and too tired to type a long message on the touch screen.. Tomorrow.. Promise


 
Sai....

take your time; good luck with the hangover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*10 dead, 45 injured in Parachinar blast*

KURRAM AGENCY: At least ten people were killed and 45 sustained injuries when a bomb exploded in the Toori Market area of Parachinar on Monday.

According to initial reports, an explosive-laden car was parked near the market and was the cause of the blast.

Officials told Reuters that the death toll was likely to climb because many people had been walking along a narrow road beside the market in the town of Parachinar.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the blast.

Earlier on July 14, a man was injured when a landmine exploded near him in Parachinar.

According to an official of the political administration, Younas Ali from Balish Khel was on his way to Parachinar Bazaar at around noon when the blast occurred. He was taken to the Agency Headquarters Hospital Parachinar in stable condition.

10 dead, 45 injured in Parachinar blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## karan.1970

http://dawn.com/2012/09/10/car-bomb-kills-10-in-parachinar-officials/

PARACHINAR: A car bomb ripped through a crowded market in a Pakistani tribal region bordering Afghanistan on Monday, *killing 12 Shia Muslims in the latest instance of sectarian violence to rock this country*, officials said.

In addition to the 12 killed in the explosion in the town of Parachinar in the Kurram region, *45 people were wounded*, said government official Sahibzada Anis. Another government official, Naseer Khan, said *all of the dead were Shia Muslims*.

Kurram is the only region along the Afghan border that is majority Shia, and has seen bloody outbreaks of sectarian violence in recent years.

The emergence over the last 10 years in Pakistan of groups such as al-Qaida and the Pakistani Taliban has added to the frequency and viciousness of attacks against Shias.

*In February, a suicide attacker on a motorcycle blew himself up in Parachinar, killing 23 Shia Muslims and wounding 50 people.
*
Many of the recent sectarian killings in Pakistan have been blamed on the militant group Lashkar-e-Jhangvi, which is allied with al-Qaida and the Taliban.

*Malik Ishaq released*

*A court released the founder of Lashkar-e-Jhangvi on bail Monday* , about a week and a half after he was arrested because of a speech he made that authorities said incited sectarian hatred, said police officer Ejaz Shafi.

Bail was set at 500,000 rupees, about $5,280, Shafi said.

Police arrested Malik Ishaq in 1997, and he was accused in more than 200 criminal cases involving the killing of 70 Shias.

But the prosecution could never prove the charges, in part because of witness and judge intimidation, and he went free in 2011.

Also Monday, a radical prayer leader in Islamabad and 19 others were acquitted in the 2007 killing of a security officer, the clerics lawyer said.


----------



## cloud_9

14 Shias killed, 80 injured in Parachinar bombing: Officials  The Express Tribune


> PESHAWAR: A car bomb targeting security forces in a market area in Parachinar on Monday killed 14 civilians, all Shia Muslims, and wounded more than 80, officials said.


Remote-controlled blast in Hub injures 17


> QUETTA: At least 17 people were injured in remote-controlled blast on Monday on main RCD Highway area of Hub, an industrial township of Balochistan, officials confirmed.


----------



## karan.1970

Car bomb kills 16 in Parachinar | The Nation


----------



## IceCold

It is truly amazing that in part of the world and i am talking about my country, there are hundreds maybe thousands of people who are rotting in jail and with no offense but because its so fcking easy to get a fake case build with the help of thanadar (inspector) and suddenly one day you find out there is a case of astortation or theft and yet this very same law has nothing that can put people who actually deserve to be prosecuted and put behind bars. This is the sad state of law in Pakistan. While police and the so called judicary is busy milking money from the ordinary people, terrorists are roaming free.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Balochistan unrest: 7 labourers gunned down in Quetta*

QUETTA: At least seven labourers were killed and some sustained injuries when unidentified men opened fire on them while they did construction work in the Dasht area of Mastung, Express News reported on Thursday.

Police and Levies were deployed to the area whereas the dead and injured were being shifted to a hospital.

Quetta remains under constant fire with target killing incidents and bomb blasts taking lives everyday.

It has also become a hub of sectarian violence.

Earlier, three members of the Hazara community in Quetta were killed and four others injured, including a two-year-old passerby, when armed assailants opened fire on the yellow cab they were travelling in on Spiny Road in the Killi Mubarak area.


Balochistan unrest: 7 labourers gunned down in Quetta &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## karan.1970

Two NATO trucks torched near Mastung | The Nation







Miscreants on Thursday set on fire two tankers in Balochistan&#8217;s Mastung district. The trawlers, carrying hardware and goods for ISAF and US troops in Afghanistan, were attacked and set ablaze in Dasht area on national highway. Earlier today, in the same area, nine laborers were killed in indiscriminate firing by unknown miscreants.


----------



## karan.1970

Five Aman Laskhar volunteers killed in Khyber Agency blast | The Nation







At least five members of Aman Lashkar were killed when unknown miscreants targeted their vehicle with remote controlled bomb here in Bara on Thursday.

According to details, militants had planted remote controlled bomb at road in Tirah Valley of Khyber Agency which exploded when a security forces vehicle was passing from the site.

As a result of blast the vehicle was destroyed completely and five volunteers of Aman Lashkar were killed on the spot.
Heavy contingent of law enforcement agencies cordoned off the area after the incident and launched search operation during which several suspects were taken into custody.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Mortar shell attacks: In Bara, children pay the price of war*

PESHAWAR: 
Eijaz Ahmad believes mortar shells fall from the sky. He doesn&#8217;t hold security forces or militants responsible for the attacks and like most residents of Bara, is clueless about the source of the shells that have hit their residences.

Security officials, however, claim that it&#8217;s the militants who target the civilian population to create a negative image of the forces.

For the second time in three weeks, stray mortar shells claimed innocent lives in Bara. In Thursday&#8217;s incident, four people of a family, including two children, were killed, while two people were injured when a stray mortar shell hit a house in Akkakhel area of Bara subdivision.

A paramilitary official said Haji Said Kareem&#8217;s family was sleeping when shells fired from an unknown direction landed on their house, killing his daughter-in-law, two granddaughters and another female family member. Two other grandchildren suffered injuries.

He added that Kareem&#8217;s son was killed in an improvised explosive device blast in Bara a year ago.

Hundreds of people, including children, have died in similar attacks since 2009, while thousands of people have been rendered homeless.

On August 25, four mortar shells fell at a residential area in Qambarabad, Bara, killing nine people of one family, many of them children.

Dilawar Khan, who survived that attack, said that the ongoing military operation and enforced curfews had forced most of his family members to move to Peshawar, but his grandmother was reluctant to leave her ancestral home. Talking to The Express Tribune, Khan said that his family had gathered on that fateful day to celebrate Eid. &#8220;Everyone was happy that day,&#8221; Khan recalled, adding that all the victims were young people, either studying or working in Peshawar.

Another family member, Mohammad Younis told The Express Tribune that he and his cousins were playing football together after three years that day. &#8220;The first shell landed in the hujra where the elders were sitting, another hit the courtyard where the children were playing and two more shells hit the house. Every child that was playing there was killed,&#8221; he said.

&#8220;A single stray shell landing in a house can be called an accident, but not when four are fired at the same location,&#8221; he said.

They were not involved in any anti-state activities and did not have any enemies,&#8221; said Benyamin, an elder from the same village.

A security official told The Express Tribune that calls intercepted that night revealed that it was the Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) who had fired the mortar. &#8220;Younis, who also acts as a spokesperson for Mangal Bagh, the head of the LI, was responsible for the attack. His group killed innocent people in Bara,&#8221; he said. The militant commander later called a journalist and put the blame on the security forces, he added.

The entire area has been gripped with terror and many residents have abandoned their houses and are reluctant to go back. There has been curfew imposed in Bara for the past three years since the operation was launched on September 1, 2009. Since then, it has not been lifted.

People in the area have been trapped between a war fought by militants and security forces. Though majority of them have migrated, they come back to their homes whenever they see an improvement in the situation. However, their hopes about an improving situation are often misguided, and many have to pay a heavy price for this.

WITH ADDITIONAL REPORTING BY SHER KHAN IN BARA

Published in The Express Tribune, September 14th, 2012.

Mortar shell attacks: In Bara, children pay the price of war &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Taliban bomb kills 14 people in Lower Dir*

PESHAWAR: A roadside bomb planted by the Taliban killed 14 people in Lower Dir on Sunday, police officials said, when it blew up under a truck carrying villagers to a market near the border with Afghanistan.
A spokesman for the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan said the attack, in the Jandool area of Lower Dir, was launched in revenge after villagers formed a pro-government militia. He said such attacks would continue.
&#8220;We have informed them of the repercussions of supporting the government but they didn&#8217;t stop backing the armed forces,&#8221; Taliban spokesman Sirajuddin Ahmad said by telephone from an undisclosed location.
A government official from the area said those killed were all civilians and none was a member of either the militia or the armed forces.
Police said three women and three children were among the dead and seven people were wounded.
Support for the Taliban has fallen in some areas in the north, analysts say, in part because their bloody bombing campaigns have claimed so many civilian lives.
Since 2009, the army has increased its control in much of Pakistan&#8217;s tribal areas but insurgent attacks remain common.

Taliban bomb kills 14 people in Lower Dir &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Doctor Death

Blast targeting PAF van kills 10, injures several
By Fida Hussain - Sep 19th, 2012

Peshawar: At least 10 people were killed and over a dozen including women and children injured in a blast in Peshawar city of Pakistan on Wednesday.
Police sources said that the blast took place at Scheme Chowk on Kohat Road, adding that the Pakistan Air Force vehicle was a target of the blast.
Police and rescue teams rushed to the spot and shifted the injured and bodies to Lady Reading Hospital. &#8220;The injured also include children and women,&#8221; hospital sources said.
&#8220;The explosive, planted in a vehicle, blew up with a bang when the PAF van pass by&#8230;Another passenger vehicle and six shops situated at the chowk were also damaged in the blast,&#8221; the police sources said.

Blast targeting PAF van kills 10, injures several | The News Tribe
RIP.


----------



## Icarus

RIP............


----------



## KRAIT

R.I.P.............


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RIP the victims. 
Even women and children were not spared. The perpetrators should be hunted down ruthlessly and relentlessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The scum bags are feeling the heat turned on by the PAF, hence the cowards can only pick on the soft targets.
RIP to the brave.


----------



## veekysingh

R.I.P........


----------



## Mirza Jatt

R.I.P........


----------



## airmarshal

We need a very forceful response. There should be no compromise with these terrorists.


----------



## Malik Usman

Some countries are not happy of increasing the manufacturing capabilities of PAF, Specially JF-17 Thundar of which production is now started in Pakistan. They hire the peoples to attack on such facilities to destroy them.


----------



## rockstarIN

RIP, the terror getting smart. they knew the important of the heavily invested skilled pilots and targeting them.


----------



## Jango

Malik Usman said:


> Some countries are not happy of increasing the manufacturing capabilities of PAF, Specially JF-17 Thundar of which production is now started in Pakistan. They hire the peoples to attack on such facilities to destroy them.



Uh, i hope you do know that JF-17 is assembled/manufactured in a dedicated facility at Kamra, while this attack took place on a bus in Peshawar.


----------



## Backbencher

RIP ;(......



Malik Usman said:


> Some countries are not happy of increasing the manufacturing capabilities of PAF, Specially JF-17 Thundar of which production is now started in Pakistan. They hire the peoples to attack on such facilities to destroy them.




Mention the name of the countries ?? Be precise


----------



## Spring Onion

Malik Usman said:


> Some countries are not happy of increasing the manufacturing capabilities of PAF, Specially JF-17 Thundar of which production is now started in Pakistan. They hire the peoples to attack on such facilities to destroy them.



oh please dont come up with bull shi.t.



rockstar said:


> RIP, the terror getting smart. they knew the important of the heavily invested skilled pilots and targeting them.



The vehicle doesnt carry piolts but junior personnel


----------



## Jason bourne

Doctor Death said:


> Blast targeting PAF van kills 10, injures several
> By Fida Hussain - Sep 19th, 2012
> 
> Peshawar: At least 10 people were killed and over a dozen including women and children injured in a blast in Peshawar city of Pakistan on Wednesday.
> Police sources said that the blast took place at Scheme Chowk on Kohat Road, adding that the Pakistan Air Force vehicle was a target of the blast.
> Police and rescue teams rushed to the spot and shifted the injured and bodies to Lady Reading Hospital.* &#8220;The injured also include children and women,&#8221;* hospital sources said.
> &#8220;The explosive, planted in a vehicle, blew up with a bang when the PAF van pass by&#8230;Another passenger vehicle and six shops situated at the chowk were also damaged in the blast,&#8221; the police sources said.
> 
> Blast targeting PAF van kills 10, injures several | The News Tribe
> RIP.



are they civilian what are they doing in PAF van or the family of PAF personel ?

RIP....


----------



## Windjammer

rockstar said:


> RIP, the terror getting smart. they knew the important of the heavily invested skilled pilots and targeting them.



And who said, they were pilots. ??

In fact one source reported that another bus was the target and the PAF van got caught in the blast.


----------



## Jango

Jason bourne said:


> are they civilian what are they doing in PAF van or the family of PAF personel ?
> 
> RIP....



There are alot of civilians in military organizations of Pakistan, PAF, PA and PN all have them. Buses are regularly used for transport of people and Adm duties, along with ferrying families to CMH, and also as school buses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doctor Death

Peshawar: 12 killed in Kohat Road blast

Twelve people have been killed and 22 injured in a bomb blast near Scheme Chowk at Kohat Road. According to sources a PAF van was targeted by the terrorists.The van was completely destroyed and three PAF staffers were shifted to CMH. Women and children were among the injured. A passenger coach and six shops were also damaged by the blast. Police say the explosive material was planted in a car already parked at the site of blast. Police officials, bomb disposal squad and rescue workers reached the site and injured were shifted to Lady Redding Hospital.


PUKHTUNKHWA TIMES: Peshawar: 12 killed in Kohat Road blast


----------



## Safriz

This was a remote controlled Bomb..
Most probably controlled by a mobile phone.
We see a shift in terrorist tactics..Suicide bombings are becoming rarer by the day.


----------



## Safriz

Once again it was not a random yaboo attack..The attackers were observing the vehicle carrying PAF personnel..
Plausible that terrorist spotters were stationed near the PAF head quarters from where the van started its journey.


----------



## Parul

Rest In Peace....


----------



## Matrixx

PAF is not safe in its own country


----------



## humanfirst

Is there a way to finish all these terrorist scum once and for all..?Rip the victims..


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rest in peace, 

Bastards targetting innocent civilians................


----------



## Bratva

Senior PAF officer reported being killed in Attack by Jang and it's a remote control bomb which exploded... If that's the case than it's the inside job who told the attackers the presence of High ranking official in van along with the complete route of van and at which time it will leave from designated point as it indicated in the news item that Van was carrying 3 officials of PAF and were returning to base after their holidays ended.


----------



## karan.1970

Car bomb targets Air Force van in Pakistan, 10 killed - The Times of India

ISLAMABAD: At least 10 people were killed and 22 others injured when a Pakistan Air Force van was targeted with a car bomb on the outskirts of Peshawar city in the country's restive northwest on Wednesday, officials said. 

The PAF van was headed for the local airbase when explosives planted in a car were triggered by remote control in Badabher area, police officials said. 

The powerful blast also hit a crowded bus that was passing the area. 

Ten people were killed instantly, police officials told reporters. 

It could not immediately be ascertained if any PAF personnel were among the dead. 

Officials at the Lady Reading Hospital said they had received 22 injured people, including three children and three women, and seven bodies. 

Local residents rushed the injured and bodies to the hospital in private vehicles. 

Police officials said no senior PAF officers were in the van, which was carrying low ranking personnel. 

Witnesses said the van was packed at the time of the blast and it had no security escort. 

Footage on television showed that the PAF van was destroyed while the bus extensively damaged. 

All windows of both vehicles were blown out. The explosion also damaged 10 shops. Police officials estimated over 100 kg of explosives were used in the attack. 

No group claimed responsibility for the bombing though such incidents are usually blamed on the Pakistani Taliban.


----------



## fatman17

Mirza Jatt said:


> R.I.P........



tusi wi mirza ho ji?



Matrixx said:


> PAF is not safe in its own country



dont start panga if u want to survive on pdf!



humanfirst said:


> Is there a way to finish all these terrorist scum once and for all..?Rip the victims..



yes india-pk-afghanistan-iran should unite to defeat these scums


----------



## Safriz

some reports say it was an improvised bomb..
mortar rounds wired together with a detonating device and a remote control....
Lots of technical know how was required to assemble this thing and real time monitoring to detonate at the right time..
This was a "soft target" as in a group of civilian workers on a hired civilian vehicle.The attack looks like designed to "keep up the heat",while they wait for an opportunity to conduct an attack on a high profile target.


----------



## CENTCOM

Seven dead yesterday in Karachi, three in Maustang. Eight dead today in Peshawar. All killed in terrorist attacks. Among the victims are women and children. Our condolences go out to the family and friends of the ones killed in these attacks. The terrorists&#8217; agenda is very clear: spread fear and mayhem. They do not care if their action destroys families, taking a bread winner from one or a mother from another. They just kill without remorse. These home grown terrorists are out to destabilize Pakistan so they can enforce their evil will on the people through fear and intimidation. 

The majority of Pakistanis have rejected terrorism. The few who still have doubts about the terrorists should consider what&#8217;s at stake and support the majority in their quest for peace. We fully support Pakistan in their mission to defeat these terrorists.


Capt. Joseph Kreidel
DET-United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Centcom - do you acknowledge some covert support for groups like Jundollah of Iran -- which often resort to sectarian-motivated attacks in and around Iranian Sistan va Balouchestan?

such groups are our enemies too -- suspected of attacks on Shiia pilgrims such as those killed @ Mastung. 

i seek your clarification on this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Bomb kills 2 Pakistani soldiers, wounds14 in N Waziristan: Officials*

MIRANSHAH, PAKISTAN: A roadside bomb targeting a military convoy Wednesday killed two Pakistani soldiers and wounded 14 others in the countrys lawless tribal region near the Afghan border, officials said.

The bomb was planted along the route of a convoy of the paramilitary Frontier Corps in Spinwam area about 40 kilometres (25 miles) north of Miranshah, the main town in the North Waziristan region, they said.

North Waziristan has become the most notorious Taliban and al Qaeda stronghold on Pakistans border with Afghanistan. Islamabad has resisted US pressure to launch a full-scale offensive against insurgents in the area.

It was a remote controlled device and the target was a military convoy, a security official in Miranshah said.

One vehicle in the 20-truck convoy was hit in the blast, which killed one soldier on the spot, while another later succumbed to injuries in hospital, he said.

There are 14 other injured soldiers receiving treatment in the hospital, some in a serious condition, he added.

Troops responded by launching a house-to-house search for militants while military helicopters shelled suspected hideouts, another official in the northwestern city of Peshawar said, confirming the casualties.

We dont have details of militant losses, he said.

North Waziristan is one of seven districts in Pakistans semi-autonomous tribal belt, where Taliban and al Qaeda-linked militants have carved out strongholds used to plot attacks across the border in Afghanistan.

Attacks on the military are rare in the region as an influential local militant commander, Gul Bahadur, agreed not to attack Pakistani troops under a ceasefire accord signed with the authorities in 2007.

Pakistan has lost more than 3,000 soldiers in the fight against homegrown insurgents but has resisted US pressure to eliminate havens used by those fighting international troops in Afghanistan.


Bomb kills 2 Pakistani soldiers, wounds14 in N Waziristan: Officials  The Express Tribune


----------



## Devil Soul

*Militant attack on check post in Peshawar injures four policemen*
DAWN.COM | 3 hours ago
PESHAWAR: Four policemen including an ASI were injured in a militant attack on a security checkpost and police station in Peshawars neighbouring Matni area whereas four militants were killed in retaliatory action by security forces , DawnNews reported.

Militants carried out a heavy assault on a police station and a security checkpost situated in Peshawars neighbouring Matni area injuring four policemen. An assistant sub inspector of the police was also among those injured in the attack. An armoured personnel carrier (APC) of the secuity forces was also damaged in the attack.

All injured were shifted to the Lady Reading hospital.

Government sources added that four militants were killed in reflationary action by security forces.

In another incident the bomb disposal squad defused a ten-kilogram bomb planted on a bicycle on Peshawars Frontier Road.

The BDS began searching for more bombs in the area.

*Three security personnel injured in Mohmand agency mine blast*
DAWN.COM | 28 mins ago
PESHAWAR: Three security forces personnel were injured in a mine blast near the Pak-Afghan border area in Tehsil Bahzai of Mohmand agency on Wednesday, DawnNews reported.

Government sources said that security personnel were on routine patrol in Mohmand agencys Tehsil Bahzai near the Pak-Afghan border when the vehicle they were traveling in, struck a mine planted near a security checkpost.

Three security personnel were injured as a result of the blast who were airlifted to the Combined Military Hospital (CMH) in Peshawar via a helicopter.

The condition of one of the injured security person was reported as critical, according to government sources.


----------



## karan.1970

Blast in Quetta; 15 reported injured | DAWN.COM







QUETTA: Fifteen people, including at least four policemen, were reported injured in an explosion on Quetta&#8217;s Double road, DawnNews reported.

Security sources said the blast in Quetta, the capital of Pakistan&#8217;s southwestern Balochistan province, occurred when a roadside bomb planted on a motorcycle exploded.

Senior police official Wazir Khan Nasir said the bomb was detonated through a remote-controlled device.

A rickshaw and shops in the area were reduced to rubble as a result of the explosion.

Police and FC personnel had surrounded the site of the explosion which had also caused damage to nearby buildings.

The injured were shifted to Civil Hospital Quetta for treatment. Nasir said most of the victims were civilians and that at least two of the wounded are in serious condition.

No group immediately claimed responsibility for the attack.

Pakistan&#8217;s southwestern Balochistan province, which borders Iran and Afghanistan, has been wracked by an insurgency waged by ethnic Baloch tribes seeking more political rights and a greater share of profits from the region&#8217;s natural resources.

Hundreds of people have died in violence ripping through the province since the insurgency flared in late 2004.

Scores of people are also alleged to have gone missing in the vast, sparsely populated province since then and their families have accused intelligence agencies of carrying out the abductions.

The region has also been hit by attacks blamed on Taliban militants. &#8212; DawnNews/AP


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Child dead, 15 injured in Pakistan blast


----------



## karan.1970

Eight killed in Orakzai, Khyber | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: Four people were killed and two others injured when a mortar fell on a house in the Orakzai tribal region&#8217;s Mamozai area on Tuesday, DawnNews reported.

According to a political tehsildar posted in the area, a mortar fell on a house in Mamozai killing four people, including two women. Moreover, two people, including a four-year-old child, were also injured in the attack.

The injured were shifted to a nearby private hospital where their conditions were being reported as critical.

The origin of the mortar could not yet be ascertained.

In another unrelated incident, four militants were killed in an explosion that took place inside an insurgent hideout in Bazaar Zakha Khel area in the Khyber tribal region&#8217;s Tirah area.


----------



## karan.1970

Orakzai blast kills eight, injures 20 | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: Eight people were killed and at least eighteen injured on Thursday when a car struck a mine planted in Orakzai agency&#8217;s Mashti Mela area, DawnNews reported.

The injured were rushed to Agency Headquarter Hospital for medical treatment.

Those injured critically were shifted to Hangu and other hospital for further treatment


----------



## illusion8

A roadside bomb ripped through a commuter van in Pakistan's troubled north-western region Thursday, killing at least four people and wounding several others, officials said.

The blast occurred in the Mashti Mela area of Orakzai, one of the seven tribal districts where the military is involved in counter-insurgency operations against Taliban and al-Qaeda militants.

"Four people died at the scene and more than eight suffered injuries," said Farooq Khan, an officer on duty at the local administration.

Another official, Khushal Khan, told dpa over the phone that the explosives were rigged to a donkey cart. Further details were not immediately known.

No group claimed responsibility for the bombing, but Islamist militants routinely target security forces with roadside blasts, often killing civilians.- Sapa-dpa

Donkey cart blast kills four in Pakistan | The New Age Online

Islamabad: A child was killed and 15 others, including four policemen, were injured when a bomb attached to a bicycle went off at a crowded market in Quetta city of southwest Pakistan Monday, officials said. 

The bomb, planted on a cycle that was parked at Braich Market in the capital of Balochistan province, was triggered by remote control, police officials said. 

The child was killed instantly, witnesses said. 

Rescue workers rushed the injured to the Civil Hospital, where officials described their condition as stable. 

A bomb disposal team scoured the site for evidence. 

The blast occurred as a group of policemen were conducting routine checks in the area. 

Reports said a Shia police officer was the target of the attack though this could not immediately be confirmed. 

No group claimed responsibility for the attack. 

Quetta and other cities across Balochistan have witnessed a series of sectarian attacks targeting the minority Shia community. 

Most of the attacks have been blamed on the banned Lashkar-e-Jhangvi. 

PTI 

http://zeenews.india.com/news/south-asia/child-dead-15-injured-in-pakistan-blast_804465.html


----------



## CENTCOM

Donkey cart blast kills four in Pakistan

Some news leaves you shocked and speechless and some makes you wonder what kind of people you are dealing with. This one does both! Using an animal to kill innocent people in a market place and create mayhem in the area is unthinkable! It makes you wonder the brutality of these murderous thugs. For them shooting a 14 years old girl point blank in the head was not enough! They had to go and strap bombs on a donkey and let it stray into marketplace to kill more innocent souls.

How do you reason with people who use twisted ideologies and bend religious rulings to justify their evil acts? You do not! You stand united against them and support your security forces to go full throttle against these terrorists and totally eliminate them. We must stand united and negate the threats posed by these terrorists. 

Capt. Joseph Kreidel
DET-United States Central Command
U.S. Central Command

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Balochistan unrest: Blast in Sibi kills 3, injures 10*

SIBI: At least three people were killed and 10 others were injured in a blast in the Karim Chowk area of Sibi, Express News reported on Thursday.

The nature and intensity of the bomb could not be ascertained immediately.

Rescue teams reached the scene and began shifting the deceased and injured to the local hospital.

Emergency was also imposed at the hospital.

Police and rescue forces cordoned off the area while initial investigations are underway.

Earlier, a teenage boy was killed and 15 others were injured in a bomb blast at a police checkpost in Quetta.


Balochistan unrest: Blast in Sibi kills 3, injures 10 &#8211; The Express Tribune


*Increasing militancy: Two killed, three injured in IED blasts*

NOWSHERA: Two people were killed and three were injured in three separate incidents of improvised explosive device (IEDs) blasts in the Khyber Agency, South Waziristan Agency and Nowshera on Thursday.

Landikotal political administration official Shahid Afridi said that a peace volunteer of Touheedul Islam was killed and two were injured when an IED planted near their check-point in the remote Bukarh area exploded early Thursday morning. The official said that the injured were shifted to Agency Headquarters Hospital.

The deceased peace militia volunteer was identified as Sala Gul. The official said that according to the militia members, the IED was planted by Lashkar-e-Islam (LI) who are constantly targeting peace militia volunteers to gain control of the area.

In another incident, an IED exploded on GT Road near Akora Khattak killing a worker of the National Highway Authority (NHA). SHO Fazal Subhan said that around 7:30am, an NHA worker Sajid was patrolling the area near Sorya Khel when he came across a black bag by the road side. When he picked it up, the bag exploded killing the worker on the spot. According to the Bomb Disposal Squad, the bomb weighed three kilogrammes.

In the third such incident, a security official was injured when an IED planted by the roadside exploded near him in the Sararogha area of South Waziristan Agency. According to a security forces official, the victim was patrolling the area when the low intensity bomb detonated near him. The injured personnel was shifted to a hospital and a search operation was launched to find the culprits.

With additional reporting by Our Correspondents in DI Khan and Landikotal.

Published in The Express Tribune, October 12th, 2012.


Increasing militancy: Two killed, three injured in IED blasts &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Bomb blast in Darra Adam Khel market kills 15, several injured*

KOHAT: At least 15 people were killed and several were injured in a bomb blast at the main market of Darra Adam Khel on Saturday, security officials said.

Rescue efforts were initiated and the injured were shifted to Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar.

Security forces cordoned off the area and a search operation was initiated.

Being the main market of the area, Firdous Market was crowded when the bomb blast took place.

Reuters reported that the incident was a suicide bombing while Express News reported that the bomb was planted in a mini truck.

The target of the attack in the town of Darra Adam Khel appeared to be members of a pro-government militia created to fight Taliban militants, the officials said, adding that the death toll may rise because scores of people were wounded.

10 shops were also destroyed in the blast and many vehicles were damaged.

Earlier, nine people were killed and 21 others sustained injuries in a bomb blast in the Nishtar Road area of Sibi, some 240 kilometres from Quetta.

Bomb blast in Darra Adam Khel market kills 15, several injured &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Suicide bombing kills 10 at Pakistan market - World - DNA


----------



## Viper0011.

Bhai Zakir said:


> Suicide bombing kills 10 at Pakistan market - World - DNA



It is TIME that Pakistani Army used the public opinion that's changed drastically due to the shooting of Malala, a 14 year old girl, a child who almost got killed in the name of Taliban's Islam when Islam itself PROHIBITS killing and terrorizing anyone!!!

This is now a defining moment in Pakistan's history. The people of Pakistan and the Army need to support each other and stand united and CRUSH these evil terrorist who care for no religion, including their own, who care not for human life, including their own people and who used twisted logic and put a black mark on over 1.2 billion muslims who don't follow their version of Islam.

If Pakistan seizes this opportunity, it's people are with its Army, the US and the world is with you and rooting out these crazy maniac Talibans will be the FIRST HUGE STEP towards modernization and growth of Pakistan. A SAFE and HEALTHY, FEAR FREE environment is needed for Pakistan's next generation to grow, get educated, take the country in the right direction and expand the economy, change the meaning of life by adding prosperity and create a system that provides a better lifestyle for all. Where Christians, Muslims, Hindus and Jews can come and go without threats and scares. Foreign investment comes in and Pakistan becomes the only Muslim and a RESPONSIBLE nuclear power, becoming a roll model for others. We all pray for Malala's life, health and everyone's safety. The US is with you during this time. Your resolve will defeat these barbaric Talibans who've lost the definition of humanity from their own religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Car bomb kills 17 people in Darra Adam Khel | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: A car bomb tore through a crowded bazaar outside an office for anti-Taliban tribal elders Saturday in Darra Adam Khel a town located between Kohat and Peshawar killing at least 17 people, officials said. 

The blast was the latest to strike the troubled area near the Afghan border, showing militants still pose a threat to the stability of key US ally Pakistan despite government offensives against the Taliban and their supporters.

No group immediately claimed responsibility, but the Pakistani Taliban have staged similar attacks in the tribal region of Darra Adam Khel to punish elders for backing security forces in offensives against militants.

The explosives-laden car was parked near the office of one of anti-Taliban peace committees that have been formed by local elders trying to rid the area of militants, regional government administrator Fakhruddin Khan said.

It was unclear how many people were in the office at the time, but Khan said those killed included tribal elders and passers-by. He said 40 people also were wounded and the attack destroyed 35 shops and eight vehicles.

The dead and wounded, including some in critical condition, had been transported to hospitals in Peshawar.

The region, which is in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, is famous for its weapons market selling guns made by local craftsmen.

Provincial Information Minister Mian Iftikhar Hussain blamed the Pakistani Taliban, noting the fundamentalist Islamic movement also had tried to kill a 14-year-old girl who is an advocate of education for girls and a critic of the Taliban. Malala Yousufzai was shot and wounded by a Taliban gunman in the Swat Valley on Tuesday.

The attack has drawn widespread condemnation.

Hussain urged the federal government to consider launching a decisive operation against terrorists to eliminate the militants.

These Taliban have killed our innocent people in so many attacks. They are still killing our people. Instead of wasting time, we should hit them back, and we should do it as early as possible to save the precious lives of our innocent girls like Malala Yousufzai, he told reporters in Peshawar.

Dawn.coms correspondent Zahir Shah Sherazi also contributed to reporting from Peshawar.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Pakistan car bomb kills 16 in market - SFGate

Car suicide bomb kills 16 in Pakistan - timesofmalta.com


----------



## niaz

The following article provides serious food for thought as to how Islamic terrorists should be tackled.

Terrorism and the TalibanFrom the Newspaper | Munir Akram 

The cold-blooded shooting of Malala Yousufzai, the girls&#8217; rights activist, by a Taliban hit man has led to an unusual outcry in Pakistan against this &#8220;bestial&#8221;, &#8220;obscene&#8221; and &#8220;horrendous&#8221; act of terrorism. This commendable popular revulsion, emanating from religious and political parties, as well as the military leadership, can crystallise effective action against the perpetrators of terrorist violence in Pakistan.

Some policy and administrative measures are self-evident. Gun control in Pakistan must be a high priority. All political parties and groups which maintain armed militias should be obliged to disband them. Security checks need to be intensified including the use of CCTV. The investigative and forensic capabilities of the security services need to be enhanced. Justice and penalties for terrorist attacks need to be dispensed boldly and quickly. And, Al Qaeda&#8217;s presence must be eliminated through decisive national and international action.

However, undertaking a comprehensive campaign against the terrorists will require not only political courage and unity within Pakistan&#8217;s disparate power structure but also a full understanding of the nature and causes of the terrorist threat which Pakistan confronts and which has apparently claimed over 36,000 Pakistani lives since the launch of the &#8216;war on terror&#8217;.

A plan of action against terrorist violence needs to start from a full analysis of the composition, motivation and modus operandi of the militant groups operating in Pakistan. This is a motley crowd. The generic word &#8216;Taliban&#8217; is now an overextended brand name applied to a variety of groups within Afghanistan and Pakistan.

It is not possible, nor necessary, for Pakistan to fight all of those who are called, or call themselves, &#8216;Taliban&#8217;. All of them are not involved in attacks against Pakistan. Nor is it possible, as some have suggested, to negotiate peace with all of those called &#8216;Taliban&#8217;.

Most of the attacks in Pakistan have emanated from fighters grouped under the Al Qaeda-linked Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) &#8212; the so-called &#8216;Pakistani Taliban&#8217;, presently led by Hakeemullah Mehsud. The Mehsuds rose against the Pakistan Army after its first ingress into South Waziristan in 2003. Following the Red Mosque episode, the militant leader Baitullah Mehsud brought together a variety of Pakistani militant groups, including those operating in Swat as well as the so-called &#8216;Punjabi Taliban&#8217;, under the umbrella of the TTP.

These groups are united on one issue: opposition to Pakistan&#8217;s alliance with the US &#8216;war on terror&#8217; (which they construe as a war on Islam). But each component group within the TTP also has its own specific objectives and priorities.

The Punjabi Taliban are largely hard-core Sunni groups with a sectarian agenda and an ideology similar to the &#8216;original&#8217; Taliban led by Mullah Omar. These groups have been utilised by some of Pakistan&#8217;s leading political parties to play a pivotal role in south Punjab&#8217;s denominationally divided districts.

Some were involved in the Kashmiri freedom struggle. A few among them, working with Al Qaeda, twice attempted to assassinate former President Musharraf for his perceived &#8216;sellout&#8217; of the Kashmiri freedom struggle after the December 2001 attack on the Indian parliament. However, the feared pro-Kashmiri Lashkar-e-Taiba did not join the anti-Pakistan attacks although, at US and Indian behest, it was eventually declared a terrorist organisation.

The approach to each of the groups within the TTP will need to be different. The Punjabi Taliban can be best controlled through political, security and judicial arrangements in the relevant districts. Promise of a share in electoral power but also demonstration of a determination to penalise illegal actions against Pakistan&#8217;s national interests could be elements designed to pacify these Punjabi groups. Their militancy may ease also with the US-Nato withdrawal from Afghanistan and an end to Pakistan&#8217;s cooperation with them.

It will be difficult to negotiate with the Taliban group which was operating in Swat and is probably responsible for shooting Malala Yousufzai. The last negotiations attempted with this group in 2009 &#8212; so mistakenly endorsed by Pakistan&#8217;s National Assembly &#8212; failed miserably. The media projection of their atrocities created the political environment that enabled the Pakistan Army to launch military operations in Swat and other frontier agencies. Interestingly, during these operations, the army found itself fighting highly trained Uzbek and Chechen fighters who could have come to Pakistan only through Afghanistan. They will have to be hunted down.

It will also be difficult to negotiate with the core of the TTP led by Hakeemullah Mehsud. At present, many TTP fighters operate from safe havens in Afghanistan against Pakistan Army positions. Pakistani intelligence has assumed for some time that these groups enjoy tacit support from Afghan intelligence if not the Kabul government.

These cross-border attacks against Pakistan from Afghan territory are likely to continue until a broader political arrangement is reached or the Pakistan Army takes action.

The military option against this core of the TTP can be accompanied by talks with the tribal leadership of the Mehsuds and other clans involved. This is probably what Imran Khan is advocating. A re-assumption of authority and power by the tribal maliks from the TTP warlords would help significantly in defeating these militant groups, restoring peace and halting terror attacks from Pakistan&#8217;s tribal agencies.

Much as the US and Nato would like Pakistan to undertake military action against the Haqqani group, Islamabad has no pressing reason to fight them or other Afghan Taliban. To do so will expand the number of groups targeting Pakistan. These groups are not involved presently in the attacks against Pakistan.

These Afghan Taliban are not only in North Waziristan; many are &#8216;hiding in plain sight&#8217; with the two million Afghan refugees who populate virtual cities along the border in Balochistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Pakistan should help to contain and halt cross-border operations by the Afghan Taliban.

This can be best done in talks relating to the full and early withdrawal of all foreign forces from Afghanistan. In return, Pakistan should secure credible guarantees that Afghan, Indian and Western agencies are not involved in sponsoring terrorist violence within Pakistan, especially in Balochistan.

Pakistan should also be able to convince Washington that an attack on the Afghan Taliban at present makes little political sense.

The US wants to withdraw from Afghanistan in peace and dignity. This will be possible only if a cessation of hostilities is in effect, even if a political solution for Afghanistan&#8217;s future governance cannot be agreed by 2014. Pakistan can help to negotiate such an arrangement.

A US-Nato withdrawal from Afghanistan, and an end to Pakistan&#8217;s reluctant cooperation with them, will considerably ease the anger of the religious parties and other Pakistanis who oppose America&#8217;s objectives and presence in the region.

If Pakistan&#8217;s leadership can ensure that, following US withdrawal from Afghanistan, the much delayed investments in infrastructure, education and jobs are made in Pakistan&#8217;s urban and rural centres of poverty, especially the tribal agencies, the country can finally begin to address the root causes of extremism and militancy. This is the most sustainable way to consign terrorism to the dustbin of our history.

The writer is a former Pakistan ambassador to the UN.

Terrorism and the Taliban | DAWN.COM


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Pakistan: Militants Kill Six Police Officers*


A violent assault on a police checkpoint near Peshawar leaves six officers dead and dozens injured or missing.


Pakistan: Militants Kill Six Police Officers


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Four killed in sectarian attack in Quetta of southwest Pakistan*


http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...tack-balochistan-province-unidentified-gunmen


Gunmen kill polio vaccinator in Pakistan's Baluchistan province - NY Daily News | NewsCred SmartWire


----------



## pak-marine

*Violence roundup: KMC director among 10 shot dead in city*


By Our CorrespondentPublished: October 17, 2012

Police said that three men entered the 51-year-old directors office on Jail Road and shot him at least five times. PHOTO: FILE
KARACHI: 
Around 10 people were gunned down in the city on Tuesday, including Karachi Metropolitan Corporations education director Mohammad Shamim Khan.
Police said that three men entered the 51-year-old directors office on Jail Road and shot him at least five times. Khan was taken to the Aga Khan Hospital but could not survive his injuries. According to Jamshed Quarters SHO Khushnood Javed, Khan was arrested for fraud by NAB but was found not guilty.
A Pakistan Peoples Party leader Sajjad Balti, 40, was gunned down in Disalwa Town by men outside a mechanic shop. His body was taken to the Abbasi Shaheed Hospital for an autopsy.
Mohammad Shafiq, an assistant-sub inspector who was posted at the North Nazimabad police station, was shot dead near Five Star Chowrangi. According to police, the victim was with his wife when he was shot multiple times.
Two young men were shot dead near Crown Cinema by four armed men. Their bodies were taken to the Civil Hospital, Karachi and later moved to the Edhi morgue for identification.
A 65-year-old man, Ahmed Ibrahim, was gunned down near Stadium Road by two armed men. The body of football player Javed Baloch, 55, was found from Bihar Colony. Docks police found the tortured body of a young man from Lyari River.
Published in The Express Tribune, October 17th, 2012.

*Second KMC officer shot dead in 24 hours*


By Our CorrespondentPublished: October 17, 2012

. PHOTO: FILETwo armed motorcyclists shot dead KMC inspector Shafqat Nasir, who was giving directions to sweepers to clean the roads in Shadman Town.


KARACHI: Another officer working for the city administration was shot dead on Wednesday in Karachi bringing the tally to two Karachi Metropolitan Corporation (KMC) officers who have been killed within 24 hours.
Two armed motorcyclists shot dead KMC inspector Shafqat Nasir, who was giving directions to sweepers to clean the roads in Shadman Town, said Shahrah-e-Noor Jahan police.
The father of three was affiliated with the Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM). SHO Raja Tariq claimed that the victim may have been killed on ethnic basis.
Nasir was the third city administration official to have been killed since September 18 when KMCs SITE Town assistant director education Moin Gham Pasar was killed in Pak Colony. On Tuesday, KMC director education Shamim Khan was gunned down inside his office at Jamshed Quarters.
In Orangi Town, a young man was shot dead by two unidentified attackers inside his automobile spare parts shop, Pirabad police said.
Ali Raza, 28, was apparently a victim of the recent wave of sectarian targeted killings as the police did not find any evidence of a robbery attempt or a personal enmity, said SHO Ashfaq Baloch.
Another activist of the MQM was found dead in Munnu Goth within the PIB Colony police remits. Bahadur Ali, 22, lived in Nishter Basti and had gone to visit her sisters home on Wednesday night where he was kidnapped, said DSP Nasir Lodhi. The man was later killed and his body was dumped at an abandoned place. Ali was associated with at the MQMs unit 58 and worked as a loader at a plastic factory, the police officer added.
On Manghopir Road, four armed men on two motorcycles fired a volley of bullets at a bus carrying workers of a ceramics company. At least two men were injured in the attack, Manghopir police said.
Unconfirmed reports suggested that a militant group had demanded Rs20 million as extortion from the companys administration and attacked the bus on being refused.
After the incident, Manghopir SHO Shams Zaman was suspended and Nasir Mehmood was appointed in his place.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

why not just declare emergency law in the troubles areas instead of allowing body bags to pile everyday?

what is the local govt. even doing in Karachi to end the scourge of targeted killings that we read about almost every day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark Warrior

Cycle bomb, attack kills 4 FC men
By: Bari Baloch | October 20, 2012


QUETTA - Three Frontier Corps (FC) men were killed and 10 others wounded in a bomb attack in Quetta, claimed by the banned Baloch Liberation Army (BLA), on the outskirts of Quetta on Friday. Another FC?soldier was killed in an attack in Dera Bugti.
An FC spokesman said explosive material fitted to a bicycle parked along the roadside near Badini intersection was detonated when a patrol passed by, killing three security men and wounding 10 others. Six civilians, including a woman, were among the injured, rescuers said.
Lawmen rushed to the site and cordoned off the area. The rescuers shifted the dead and injured to the Civil Hospital and CM Hospital. The deceased were identified as Nawab Khan, Sarmad and Wajid Khan, while two injured security personnel were named as Sajjad Ahmed and Feroz Ahmed.
DIG (Investigation) Hamid Shakeel told the media that four security men and six civilians, including a woman, were among the wounded. &#8220;The FC convoy was the main target,&#8221; he added. According to sources in the bomb disposal squad, it was a remote-controlled blast and up to 15-kg explosive material was used while the FC vehicle was without a jammer.
Calling from unspecified location, BLA spokesman Jehand Baloch claimed responsibility for the attack, saying: &#8220;Eight FC personnel were killed and several others wounded.&#8221; The BLA spokesman asked civilians to stay away from security forces. The explosion triggered panic among the residents who started running helter-skelter. Police have launched a hunt for the culprits. However, no arrest was made till filing of this report.
Meanwhile, a Frontier Corps constable was killed and five others were wounded when armed men attacked a check post in restive Dera Bugti district on Friday, while a man was shot dead in Khuzdar.
Unidentified gunmen attacked a security forces check post in Dasht Goran area, killing a soldier and leaving five others wounded. The assailants fled from the scene when security personnel returned fire.
Dera Bugti Tehsildar Baharm Bugti confirmed the incident, saying one security personnel killed and five other wounded.
Security personnel guarded the site after the incident and shifted the deceased and injured personnel to the hospital before starting a search operation in the area to track down the attackers.
In another incident, unidentified armed men shot a man dead in Kattan area of Khuzdar district. The deceased is said to be a prayer leader of a local mosque.

Cycle bomb, attack kills 4 FC men | The Nation


----------



## mjnaushad

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why not just declare emergency law in the troubles areas instead of allowing body bags to pile everyday?
> 
> what is the local govt. even doing in Karachi to end the scourge of targeted killings that we read about almost every day



Politics.... .. PML N will never let them declare emergency just for its vote bank.


----------



## Dark Warrior

Several NWA tribesmen injured in shelling after killing of soldier - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Militants retaliate: IED blast kills three, injures six*

HANGU / JAMRUD: Three people were killed and another six were injured when an improvised explosive device (IED) planted by a roadside in Zeridar area of Lower Orakzai Agency exploded on Friday.
An official of the political administration said that around 1:30pm an IED exploded near a passenger pickup van loaded with passengers en route to Dourhanki from Kohat.
According to the official, the injured were taken to the Kohat Divisional Hospital, adding that all the passengers were from Mani Khel tribe in the agency. The deceased have been identified as Liaqat Ali, Umar Ali and Ghafoor Hussain. Zafar Ali, Noor Taj Ali, Gulshan Ali, Naib Ali and Kamal Hussain are among the injured.
Meanwhile, in another incident in Shamshadin area on the boundary of the troubled agency and Hangu district, a stray rocket landed on a house, severely injuring a woman, according to the political administration officer. &#8220;Both militants and security forces were exchanging gunfire at intervals in the area,&#8221; he said. The official added that during the exchange of fire, rockets fired from an unknown direction landed on the house of Abdul Waris, injuring his wife. Two other houses belonging to Jalat Khan and Rashid were also destroyed.
Two Afghans injured
A mortar shell fired from an unknown direction landed on the house of an Afghan refugee, Atiqur Rehman, in Ghariza area of tehsil Jamrud in Khyber Agency. Rehman&#8217;s parents were injured in the incident.

Militants retaliate: IED blast kills three, injures six &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Twin blasts in Swabi: K-P chief minister&#8217;s convoy escapes bomb attack*

SWABI: 
Eight people, including police personnel, were injured in two explosions in Swabi district on Monday.

An official of the district police said Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Ameer Haider Khan Hoti&#8217;s motorcade was passing through Mall Road, a kilometre away from the city of Swabi, to inaugurate the Swabi-Jehangira Road, when a stationary motorcycle exploded moments after the convoy sped past.

The official said that around one kilogramme of explosives were used in the blast. No casualty or injury was reported in the attack.

He added that three hours after the chief minister left the district, another remote-controlled bomb exploded in the Shewa Adda area, around 15 kilometres north of Swabi.

Eight people, including two policemen, were injured in the blast.

Kalu Khan police Station House Officer (SHO) Fayaz Khan said that unidentified men planted a bomb to a bicycle and parked it near a shop in Shewa Adda.

He said the bomb exploded around 4pm in a usually crowded area of Shewa Adda, adding that a police inspector and a constable along with six civilians were injured in the blast.

Khan said the shop was completely gutted in the incident, adding that police personnel rushed to the site of the blast and cordoned off the area.

The injured, including inspector Murad Khan and constable Waris Khan, were taken to Civil Hospital Kalu Khan, from where they were shifted to Mardan District Headquarters Hospital.

The injured were identified as Shad Ali, Khurshid, Iqbal Hussain, Rasheed Bahadur, Yasin and Saddiq. The SHO also said that a large number of people visited the hospital, including local political leaders and activists.

Published in The Express Tribune, October 23rd, 2012.

Twin blasts in Swabi: K-P chief minister


----------



## Windjammer

Shardul.....the lion said:


> This article was in first page of TOIlet which many Pakistanis and chinese posters dont believe. So the above news is probably false or highly exagerrated.
> 
> Secondly, When I saw news in morning, I thought only two *desperate* posters will post it in PDF, one is ajtr and another is windjammer. So you proved me right.



Wonder who is desperate to post on any incident relating Pakistan.....tall talk....no morals. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Death Rattle

Three killed as shells hit houses in Miranshah
News Comments (0)
INP 3 hrs ago 
MIRANSHAH - At least three persons including woman and children were killed and nine others injured on late Monday night when mortar shells fell on houses in North Waziristan agency.
According to Security sources, the casualties took place in Miranshah, the headquarters of North Waziristan, where terrorists attacked a check post.
Officials said security forces retaliated against the militant attack during which few mortar shell landed on nearby houses, killing three people and injuring nine others, including women and children.
Local people and army troops moved the injured to Miranshah headquarters hospital for treatment, sources said.

Source:pakistantoday.com.pk

At least two Shia Muslims have been shot dead by unknown gunmen in Pakistan's southern port city of Karachi in the latest wave of attacks on the Shia community in the country, Press TV reports.


The late Monday attack follows a similar incident in the eastern city of Lahore where gunmen killed a senior Shia lawyer. 

Shakir Ali Rizvi was gunned down on Friday while he was on his way to Lahore&#8217;s High Court. 

Lawyers in Lahore have announced they would boycott courts on Friday in protest against the recent killings of Shia lawyers. 

On October 12, another Shia Lawyer, Mirza Waqar Hussain, was targeted in the southern port city of Karachi and later died of his gunshot wounds. 

Over the past months, pro-Taliban militants have killed hundreds of Shia Muslims in various parts of Pakistan.

The country&#8217;s Shia leaders have called on the government to form a judicial commission to investigate the bloodshed. 

The killing of Shias has caused an international outrage, with rights groups and regional countries expressing concern over the ongoing deadly violence. 

Human Rights Watch issued a statement in September asking the Pakistani government to &#8220;urgently act&#8221; to protect the Shia Muslims in Pakistan. 

DB/JR


----------



## jobsikd

Terrorists are big enemies of Islam and our Nation. We should destroy them without any mercy they are just wolf's who deserve only death...... They have killed so many innocent people and they are following the agenda of america

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Rattle

Posted : 2012/10/25 8:51 am
Girl killed, 3 injured in Hangu blast

HANGU: A girl was killed and three others including two children were wounded when the roof of their house collapsed due to a blast beside the house in Hangu, Geo News reported. According to DPO Hangu Saeed Ahmed, the militants had fixed the explosives under the wall of a house that detonated and as a result, the roof of the house collapsed and injured four persons of a family. The injured were being shifted to the hospital for treatment where 18-year-old Aisha succumbed to her injuries.Police has started the investigation of the incident.

Girl killed, 3 injured in Hangu blast | MSN Pakistan


----------



## Death Rattle

Thursday, 25 October 2012 12:42
Two killed by mortar shell in northwestern Pakistan

At least two people have been killed and several others injured after a mortar shell hit a factory in northwestern Pakistan.

According to Press TV, the incident took place on Wednesday in Khyber Agency&#8217;s Bara Tehsil area. At least five others were reportedly injured in the attack.

Official sources say militants fired mortar shells from unknown areas, killing two workers at the factory. The building was also partially damaged.

Security forces have cordoned off the area and no group has claimed responsibility for the deadly attack yet.

Earlier on Wednesday, two state-run schools were destroyed in bomb attacks in the northwestern Mohammad Agency&#8217;s Haleemzai Tehsil area.

*Despite the Pakistani government&#8217;s operations against militants, they have been able to spread their influence across the country&#8217;s various regions.*

Two killed by mortar shell in northwestern Pakistan


----------



## TaimiKhan

So now Death Rattle has taken the job of Shardul the Lion. Or you guys the same person or just collaborating ??? 

Anyway, keep on going. Good work, you two just show us the obsession Indians have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

R.I.P. to the dead.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why not just declare emergency law in the troubles areas instead of allowing body bags to pile everyday?
> 
> what is the local govt. even doing in Karachi to end the scourge of targeted killings that we read about almost every day


Emergency for certain period of time to control the situation is not a bad idea. 

It can take few rights of civilians away for certain days but can certainly save many lives.


----------



## JonAsad

*Pakistani officials: US drone strike kills at least 1 person near Afghan border
*

By Associated Press, Published: October 24

MIR ALI, Pakistan &#8212; A U.S. drone fired a pair of missiles at a mud brick compound near Pakistan&#8217;s border with Afghanistan on Wednesday, killing at least one person, intelligence officials said.

There were conflicting reports about whether more than one person was killed in the attack in Tappi Khun Khel village in the North Waziristan tribal area, a major hub for Taliban and al-Qaida militants in Pakistan.

continue...


----------



## Death Rattle

*BNP-A worker gunned down.*
By: Our Staff Reporter | October 25, 2012

QUETTA &#8211; A worker of the Balochistan National Party-Awami (BNP-A) was shot dead in Faqirabad area of Khuzdar District on Wednesday.
Police official Javaid Ahmed said that Riaz Ahmed, riding a motorcycle, was on his way when some armed men opened indiscriminate fire on him. Consequently, he sustained multiple bullet wounds and died on the way to hospital.
Being informed, the police rushed to the site and cordoned off the area. &#8220;The assailants were riding a motorbike and fled after targeting Riaz,&#8221; Javaid said as quoting eyewitnesses. The deceased is stated to be activist of the BNP-A. However, motive behind the murder is yet to be ascertained.
The police have registered a case and started further investigation in this regard.

BNP-A worker gunned down | The Nation


----------



## Windjammer

TaimiKhan said:


> So now* Death* Rattle has taken the job of Shardul the Lion. Or you guys the same person or just collaborating ???
> 
> Anyway, keep on going. Good work, you two just show us the obsession Indians have.



The username should give a hint.....Pinkie one day.....new ID the next day.


----------



## Death Rattle

Karachi: Head constable killed as Rangers arrest &#8216;target killer&#8217; in Lyari
DANIYAL OCTOBER 25, 2012

KARACHI: Violence continued in Karachi on Wednesday as Rangers claimed to have arrested three dacoits and a suspected target-killer during a &#8216;targeted operation&#8217;, SAMAA reported. At least five people, including a woman, were killed in overnight incidents of firing at different areas of the metropolis. Officials said hand-tied body of a policeman, bearing torture signs, was recovered from Lea Market area, adding that the victim was identified as head constable Muhammad Zaheer. He was posted at Kalri police station.

Karachi: Head constable killed as Rangers arrest


----------



## Death Rattle

Five dead in Karachi hotel firing.

KARACHI - Five people were killed in a drive-by shooting at a hotel in Federal B Area of city.
According to police, unknown gunmen riding a motorcycle opened fire on a hotel in Federal B. Area, leaving five people dead. Those killed in the firing were shifted to hospital for medico-legal formalities. Police and rangers reached the scene and cordoned off the area. Panic and fear gripped the locality after the firing incident.

Five dead in Karachi hotel firing | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Death Rattle

*Karachi firings, violence kill seven*

KARACHI: Seven persons were killed in different firing and violence incidents in the meg-metropolis city here, Geo News reported.Police said that one person was gunned down at Chisti Nagar, while one tortured corpse of a young man, who was killed after kidnapping, was recovered from Khairabad in Orangi Town area here.Motorcycle armed riders opened fire at a tea stall at Federal B Area Industrial Area, which resulted in the death of two persons and three wounded. The three injured were sent to the hospital, where all of them succumbed to their injuries. Initial investigation revealed that it was a targeted killing.Ahl-e-Sunnat Wa Al Jamaat leader Maulana Aurangzeb Faruqui said that all the five deceased were the activists of Jamaat. He demanded immediate arrest of the murderer

Karachi firings, violence kill seven | MSN Pakistan


----------



## lightoftruth

*Gunmen kill two anti-Taliban elders in Swat*

PESHAWAR: Gunmen shot dead two members of an anti-Taliban peace committee in Swat valley, police said Friday.

The shooting will heighten fears of a campaign of targeted killings in Swat, as in the last four months, two businessmen and outspoken anti-militant campaigners have been shot dead and two others wounded.

The latest incident took place in the Charbagh area, a former militant stronghold some 10 kilometres north of Mingora, the main town of Swat valley.

Police said gunmen opened fire on Tajim Gul late Thursday, in front of a mosque while Sardar Mohammad was gunned down at his home.

&#8220;In both incidents the attackers managed to flee. We have registered a case against the unknown attackers,&#8221; Liaqat Ali, an official in Charbagh police station told AFP. Daidar Ghani, another police official, confirmed the incident.

Mohammad&#8217;s five-year-old son was injured in the shooting

Residents said both victims were members of local peace committee and they blamed Taliban for the killing.

All four victims before Malala Yousufzai, a teenage peace activist who was shot by Taliban gunmen, were senior members of an anti-militancy group.

Malala, who won international recognition for a blog about the horrors of life under the Taliban and a campaign for the right to an education, is the highest-profile target of militants in Swat for more than three years.

The army declared Swat, once known as the &#8220;Switzerland of Pakistan&#8221;, back under control in July 2009, after defeating Maulana Fazlullah and his Taliban fighters who waged a two-year campaign of terror in the district.

The operation was arguably Pakistan&#8217;s most successful offensive to date against the homegrown insurgents who have bombed and killed thousands across the country for the last five years.
Gunmen kill two anti-Taliban elders in Swat &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Death Rattle

Anti-Taliban men killed in Pakistan's Swat.
Campaign of targeted killings of peace committee members resumes following attack on student activist Malala Yousufzai.
Last Modified: 26 Oct 2012 12:45

Malala Yousufzai is recovering from surgery in the United Kingdom after being shot by Taliban gunmen [Reuters]
Gunmen have shot dead two members of an anti-Taliban peace committee in northwestern Pakistan's Swat Valley, where Taliban fighters earlier attempted to kill teenage rights activist Malala Yousufzai, police have told Al Jazeera.

The shootings on Thursday night have heightened fears that a campaign of targeted killings against anti-Taliban leaders is continuing, despite the government having said it has tightened security in the valley following the attack on Yousufzai on October 9.

The latest incidents took place in the Charbagh area, about 10km north of Mingora, the valley's main town.

Police said gunmen opened fire on Tajim Gul late on Thursday night in front of a mosque, while Sardar Mohammad was gunned down at his home.

"They were fired upon by unidentified men. We are trying to find them, but so far have not made any serious headway," Aleem Madad, an official at the Charbagh police station, told Al Jazeera.

"In both incidents the attackers managed to flee. We have registered a case against the unknown attackers," Liaqat Ali, another police official, told the AFP news agency.

Mohammad's five-year-old son was injured in the shooting.

Residents said both victims were members of local peace committee and they blamed the Taliban for the killing.

Malala, who won international recognition for a blog about the life as a schoolgirl under the Taliban and a campaign for the right to an education, is one of the more high-profile targets that the Taliban have attacked in Swat in recent years.

The army declared Swat, once known as the "Switzerland of Pakistan", back under control in July 2009, after defeating radical cleric Maulana Fazlullah and his Taliban fighters who waged a two-year campaign of terror in the district.

Anti-Taliban men killed in Pakistan's Swat - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English
Looks like the TTP is returning back to Swat.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*4 killed, 21 injured in Nowshera blast *

NOWSHERA: A remote-controlled bomb explosion killed four people and injured 21 at a Sufi shrine in Kaka Sahib on the outskirts of Nowshera city on Sunday.

A huge explosion occurred at around 1:30pm at the main entrance of the shrine, killing four people while 21 were injured, Mumtaz Khan, official of Nowshera Kalan police told The Express Tribune.


Khan said that due to security reasons, the visitors were directed to leave their luggage and offerings at the entrance of the shrine. He added that the bomb was planted in a polythene bag placed near the gate.

Soon after the blast, residents and visitors started rescue work and rushed the injured to District Headquarters Hospital (DHQ).

Thirteen injured were taken to the DHQ, while five critically injured were rushed to the Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) Peshawar, Khan said.

According to our initial information it was a remote-controlled bomb but we are waiting for a final report from the bomb disposal officials, senior police official Hussain Khan told AFP.

Some people with minor injuries were taken to the nearby private clinics and Basic Health Units, the official added

Khan said the number of casualties could rise as a large number of people including women and children were present in the shrine at the time of explosion.

The official said that the shrine was frequented by locals and the large number of people who had gathered on account of Eidul Azha had been targeted. A fair set up near the shrine on account of Eid had also drawn a large crowd.

The shrine houses the grave of a famous Pashtun Sufi saint Kasteer Gul, also known as Kaka Saheb

President Asif Ali Zardari, and Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf have also taken notice of the incident. Radio Pakistan reported that the president and prime minister had strongly condemned the blast and directed authorities to provide the injured with the best available medical care.

Illegal SIM used in attack?

Interior Minister Rehman Malik tweeted on Sunday that the bomb planted outside the Nowshera shrine was set off by remote control using an illegal subscriber identity module (SIM).


Terrorists failed yesterday now hv done the remote control bombing by using illegal Sim? ILLEGAL SIMs have become now a dangerous weapon.

Malik added in subsequent tweet that a team of forensic investigators of the Federal Intelligence Agency have been dispatched to the blast site to gather evidence.


I have already cancelled the holidays of FIA forensic team to reach crime scene. @Saiif: @SenRehmanMalik track out IMEI numberand arrest them.

4 killed, 21 injured in Nowshera blast  The Express Tribune


----------



## Death Rattle

7 killed in Karachi violence
By: Online | 37 minutes ago


Incidents of target kilings continued as seven people lost their lives in different areas of Karachi on Thursday.
A man was killed in the Sherpao Colony area of Lyari while another was shot dead in Saeed Manzil, after unidentified men opened fire, according to media reports.
In another incident of violence, a man lost his life when a heavy object was hit on his head.
Meanwhile, the tortured bodies of three men were found from Ghani Chowrangi, Ramswami and Radio Pakistan area.
A policeman, who got critically injured on October 25, also died in hospital during his treatment.
At least 207 people were deprived of their lives during the month of October with over 400 cars snatched or stolen.
The October&#8217;s violence claimed the lives of at least 24 political activists and 13 police personnel as well as six sectarian killings were witnessed in the months.
Those killed this month include ten operatives of Pakistan People&#8217;s Party (PPP), four of Muttahida Qaumi Movement (MQM), nine of Awami National Party (ANP) and a worker of MQM-Haqiqi.
Another 12 people sustained injuries in cracker attacks street crimes, bank robberies and kidnapping for ransom.
Over 1900 motorcycles were snatched or stolen during October.

7 killed in Karachi violence | The Nation

Balochistan violence: Three killed in separate incidents





QUETTA: 
As many as three people, including a security operative, were killed in different incidents of violence in Balochistan.

Abdul Ghafar, a security official, died after stepping on a landmine during a routine patrol in the Bhalol Basti of Chamalang. Another security official, Umar Aziz, was badly wounded. Both the deceased and the injured were shifted to the district headquarters hospital.

Abdul Malik, a private security guard, was killed while resisting robbers at a filling station in Hub.

Two armed robbers tried to loot cash from a cashier of a local filling station. Malik resisted the attempt and was killed on the spot.

DSP Muhammad Rafique Lasi and SHO Nabi Bakhsh arrested the alleged robbers after a hot chase on Makran Coastal Highway and seized the weapons used in the crime. Police said interrogation of the suspects was likely to yield leads to the gangs active in looting filling stations and passenger buses on the highway.

Muhammad Ali Qambrani was shot dead by unknown assailants in Pirangabad area of Mastung district. The Balochistan Levies shifted the body to the Civil Hospital Mastung. The reason behind the killing could not be ascertained, Levies sources said.

Published in The Express Tribune, November 1st, 2012

http://www.newsonpakistan.com/2012/11/01/balochistan-violence-three-killed-in-separate-incidents/


----------



## Death Rattle

3 Soldiers killed in Nala ambush:The DAWN.

Soldiers Body found in FATA:Express Tribune.

3 including prayer leader killed in Balochistan.

2 Women killed in Dera Bugti Landmine Explosion:Express Tribune.


----------



## KRAIT

R.I.P to the dead.


----------



## Death Rattle

8, including 2 women, killed in Balochistan incidents
News Comments (0)
Staff Report 4 hrs ago | Comments (0)

BOLAN/SIBI//DERA BUGTI - At least 8 persons were killed and several others injured in separate incidents of violence in various districts of Balochistan on Thursday.
According to details, armed men of Mugheri and Korani tribes residing in Qaziwaga area of Bolan exchanged fire over unknown reasons.
The two sides used heavy automated weapons against each other killing a total of four people from both sides while several others sustained serious injuries.
A heavy contingent of law enforcement personnel reached the area and brought the situation under control.
The injured were rushed to a hospital where condition of several injured was critical according to sources.

Two women and a young girl died and one person was injured when a landmine planted along a roadside in Pehlawa area near Kaley Abdul Khaliq exploded.
In another landmine blast in Loti area of Dera Bugti, a man identified as Abdullah was killed. Levies personnel shifted the dead bodies and injured from both incidents to hospital.
Heavy contingent of police and other law enforcement agencies cordoned off areas after both incidents and started search operations to capture the culprits.

11, including 2 women, killed in Balochistan incidents | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Death Rattle

7 killed in Karachi.
ONLINE - International News Network


----------



## Death Rattle

*TTP claims responsibility for killing Swat peace committee members.*
By Fazal KhaliqPublished: November 2, 2012

TTP spokesperson says attacks on peace committee members are proof of Taliban's existence in the valley. PHOTO: AFP/FILE
SWAT: The Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) has claimed responsibility for the recent target killings of peace committee members in Swat.
According to a local media person, TTP spokesperson Ehsanullah Ehsan claimed responsibility for the target killings and said that the attacks were proof of TTP allies still existing in Swat.
During the last two weeks, three people have been gunned down and two injured in three separate attacks on peace committee members.
A local peace committee member, Ibrar, said that the people of Swat were not in favour of the militants and did not want to see them returning.
&#8220;Peace committees have been formed to keep an eye on the absconded militants&#8217; return and to timely inform the security forces if they find any such elements in their area. That is why, the peace committee members are targeted by them [Taliban] but we want to tell them clearly that such actions would not discourage us and we will continue with our mission,&#8221; he said.
The TTP had also claimed responsibility for attacking a 14-year-old child rights activist in Swat &#8211; an attack which received worldwide condemnation. Malala Yousafzai was shot in the head and is currently under treatment at a hospital in UK.
The Pakistan Army had claimed to have cleared the Swat valley of militants after a military offensive in 2009.

TTP claims responsibility for killing Swat peace committee members &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Death Rattle

Three killed, several injured in Nowshera blast | Pak News


----------



## lightoftruth

Pakistan suicide attack kills six: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Death Rattle

FIVE, INCLUDING SHIA LEADER, KILLED IN KARACHI
DAWN.COM | 1 day ago


KARACHI: At least five people, including religious leader Agha Aftab Haider Jaffery, were shot dead in the city on Tuesday, DawnNews reported.

Unidentified gunmen killed two men at the New M A Jinnah road near the parking plaza in Saddar. The deceased were identified as Agha Aftab Haider Jaffery and Shahid Ali.

People protested against the killings at the M A Jinnah road disrupting traffic.

The Shia Ulema Council Pakistan and Jafaria Alliance Pakistan condemned todays acts of violence targetting the Shia community while the Majlis-i-Wahdatul-Muslimeen announced three days of mourning.

Earlier today, unidentified men threw three dead bodies in the citys Karimabad area. The suspects managed to escape. Police sources claimed the bodies bore torture marks.

Moreover, there was a report of a suspicious package near near Jinnahs mausoleum at Karachis M A Jinnah road. A bomb disposal squad (BDS) reached the site and defused the explosive which weighed five kilograms.

Earlier yesterday, Rangers, after conducting an operation in the citys Gulistan-i-Johar area arrested two men who were suspected of being associated with a banned party.

Five, including Shia leader, killed in Karachi | DAWN.COM

*19 killed in Pak violence.*

IANS

Islamabad, Nov 7: At least 19 people died in Pakistan Tuesday in attacks motivated by political and sectarian rivalry.

In Karachi, 12 people died. The victims included a Shia leader and his aide. The Shia group Jafferia Alliance has announced a three-day mourning, Xinhua reported.

Two activists of the MQM and ANP parties were also gunned down in Karachi. Several others were killed in Hyderabad and Quetta cities.

Welcome To IANS Live - LatestNews - 19 killed in Pak violence

*3 Hazaras among 4 killed in Quetta.*
By: Bari Baloch | November 07, 2012


QUETTA - Four people were shot dead, including three Shia of Hazara community, and two others wounded in two separate incidents of firing, in Quetta on Tuesday.
According to DIG Investigation Hamid Shakeel, five members of Hazara community of Shia Muslims were traveling in a cab were heading towards Hazara town when armed men, riding motorbike, sprayed bullets on the cab on Brewery Road. Three people died on the spot and two others sustained serious wounds, he added.
Police and other law enforcement agencies reached the site soon after the incident and cordoned off the area. The rescue workers moved the dead and injured to Bolan Medical Complex Hospital where one of the injured is said to be in critical condition. The deceased were identified as Muhammad Essa, Muhammad Hussain and Zakir Hussain while the injured were identified as Hussain Ali and Muhammad Ali.
Police said that all victims belonged to the same family and the incident appeared to be a case of sectarian killing. No group claimed responsibility for the incident. Separately, unidentified gunmen shot a man dead on Brewery Road. The attackers fled from the scene after committing the crime.
Meanwhile, the Hazara Democratic Party strongly condemned the brutal attack on members of Hazara community, calling it a failure of the Balochistan government The HDP said in a statement though the Frontier Corps (FC) had been with invested with powers of police, sectarian killing were worsening law and order in the province.

3 Hazaras among 4 killed in Quetta | The Nation


----------



## Death Rattle

1 soldier killed, 14 injured in Kurram blast
News Comments (0)
INP 1 hrs ago | Comments (0)
PARACHINAR - One security man was killed and 14 others sustained injuries in a blast in Sadda Bazaar of Kurram Agency on Wednesday.
According to details, the blast happened in Ajab Khan Chowk of Sadda Bazaar which also destroyed the vehicle of Political Moharrar Mira Jan.
The slain soldier was identified as Khial Badshah. The injured security personnel were shifted to Sadda Hospital.

1 soldier killed, 14 injured in Kurram blast | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Death Rattle

Fired rockets from Afghanistan kill 1 in NW Pakistan
11-08-2012 00:00 BJT

ISLAMABAD, Nov. 7 (Xinhua) -- One woman was killed, a man was injured and three houses were destroyed when some unidentified people fired rockets from the Afghan side into Pakistan's northwest tribal area of North Waziristan on Wednesday afternoon, local media reported.
Express News reported that at least 17 rockets hit Wacha Bibi area, a hamlet located in the North Waziristan Agency, one of the seven restive tribal areas on Pakistan-Afghan border.
Among 17 rockets, four hit houses while the others landed in an empty ground.
Earlier on Oct. 22, three people were injured and a house was destroyed when four rockets landed into Pakistani territory from Afghanistan border.
Pakistan-Afghan border skirmishes are very common in the area. The latest skirmishes started in May 2007, and since then hundreds of rockets have been fired across both sides of the border by armies of both countries and militants.
Both countries accuse each other of supporting militants to maintain their safe havens along the border.
Pakistani side says that Afghan and NATO forces have allowed fractions of the Pakistan Taliban to settle in northeastern Afghanistan over the past two years, and these militants attack Pakistan Army and innocent people from Afghanistan border.

Fired rockets from Afghanistan kill 1 in NW Pakistan CCTV News - CNTV English


----------



## Death Rattle

Policeman among three shot dead in Karachi
NNI 34 min ago

KARACHI - A policeman was killed on Thursday when a police mobile attacked in Sohrab Goath area.
Officials said unknown bike riders intercepted a police vehicle and fired shots, killing a police constable. The attackers managed to flee from the scene.
Meanwhile, violence continued in the city, with two more people killed in a firing incident which took place in Karachi&#8217;s restive locality, Orangi Town.

Explosion in Pakistan wounds at least 26

At least 2 killed, 21 injured as blast hits Karachi, Pakistan
At least 2 killed, 21 injured as blast hits Karachi, Pakistan - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## Death Rattle

Nine, including police officer, killed in Karachi&#8217;s violence
DAWN.COM |
Several were killed in various acts of violence in Karachi on Friday. &#8212; File photo

KARACHI: At least nine people, including a policeman and a woman, were killed in different incidents of violence in Karachi on Thursday, DawnNews reported.

A man died in firing incident in Surjani town&#8217;s &#8216;Khuda ki Basti&#8217; area.

A head constable of police, Nazeer Ahmed, was killed near Karachi&#8217;s Al-Aasif square area when an unidentified person opened fire at police mobile.

In another incident, an unidentified person opened fire in Orangi No. 4 area of Karachi killing two relatives Nisar Mehdi and Najam Abbas.

A man was killed in Keemari&#8217;s Sikanderabad area.

Three men was shot dead in the areas of Sohrab Goth&#8217;s Super Market, Dalmia and Baldia town.

A woman died of gunshot wounds in Rehri Goth situated in Landhi area of Karachi.

Nine, including police officer, killed in Karachi&#8217;s violence | DAWN.COM

*Taliban suicide attack in Pakistan leaves 4 killed, 28 injured.*
PTI | Nov 8, 2012, 05.31PM IST
Article

KARACHI: A Taliban suicide bomber rammed a pickup truck filled with 180 kg of explosives into the headquarters of the paramilitary Pakistan rangers here today, leaving at least four people dead and 28 others injured. 

The attacker slammed the truck into the gate of the Pakistan rangers office in the heavily-populated North Nazimabad area of Karachi at about 7am. 

The impact of the blast was such that a two-storey building inside the Rangers headquarters in North Nazimabad area of Karachi was razed to the ground. 

Apart from the suicide bomber, three Rangers personnel on duty at the gate were killed in the attack, which also left 28 others injured, officials said. 

"The intensity of the blast was very high as at least 180 kilograms of explosives were used in the attack. The blast was heard across the area and caused panic and fear," Sindh police chief Fayyaz Leghari said. 

The suicide attack took place as people were waking up and getting ready for office. 

The banned Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan claimed responsibility for the attack, Geo News reported. 

A Rangers spokesman said at least 22 personnel of the para-military force were among 28 people injured in the bomb attack. 

The Sindh police chief said that it was a suicide attack and a mini truck was used in the blast. 

"We have found body parts, which suggests it was a suicide attack," Leghari told the media. 

Leghari said police had been alerted by intelligence agencies about possible attacks by terrorists to destabilise Karachi though there was no information about specific targets. 

Security personnel detained two men who were filming the injured with mobile phones at a hospital. 

Television channels reported that a suspicious person was also arrested from the vicinity of the Rangers headquarters soon after the blast. 

Witnesses said the suicide bomber's truck was carrying vegetables. 

The explosion triggered a fire in the Pakistan Rangers building that was put out after about 90 minutes. 

Footage on television showed a column of smoke rising into the sky. 

The blast also damaged several nearby buildings. The attack occurred a day after Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf inaugurated an international defence exhibition in Karachi that is being attended by dozens of foreign delegates. 

However, Sindh Police chief Leghari said the site of the attack was far away from the venue of the exhibition. 

The city has been in the grip of violence and target killings for the past few weeks. 

Three more persons, including a police official, were killed today when a security vehicle came under attack in the troubled Sohrab Goth area of the city

Taliban suicide attack in Pakistan leaves 4 killed, 28 injured - The Times of India


----------



## Death Rattle

*One Killed in Kalat Blast.*

Elsewhere in Kalat, an explosion killed one person and damaged three houses on Thursday. Police said the explosives were stored in a house located in the Sourab area. The building caved in after the blast. A man present in the house was killed, while two neighbouring houses were partially damaged. The police registered a case and started investigations.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/217987-turning-point-history-indian-subcontinent-6.html#post3582142


----------



## karan.1970

15 including MNA injured in Dera Bugti blast | The Nation

At least 15 persons, including Member National Assembly Mir Ahmadan Bugti, were injured in an explosion that took place on Friday at the Gol Chowk in Balochistan&#8217;s province&#8217;s Dera Bugti District.
As per details, the blast occurred near a mosque as people were leaving its premises after offering Friday prayers.
At least 15 persons were injured in the explosion, including Member National Assembly Mir Ahmadan Bugti.
The injured were shifted to a nearby hospital for treatment. Conditions of some among the injured were stated to be critical.
The explosion caused damage to shops and vehicles in the area and created panic among residents.
Levies sources said a remote-controlled bomb was used in the explosion and the target of the attack was a member of the Pakistan Muslim League &#8211; Quaid (PML-Q).


----------



## Death Rattle

Militants attack checkpost in South Waziristan; one soldier killed
Zahir Shah Sherazi | 4 hours ago 

PESHAWAR: At least one security man was killed and another was injured when militants attacked a security checkpost in South Waziristan early Friday, security sources said.

The attack took place at the Toi Khula fort area in the Wana agency headquarters at around 4am (PST) in the morning.

In a counter attack, security forces killed at least six militants and wounded 13 others, security sources said.

Security sources claimed that three vehicles belonging to the militants were also destroyed in the retaliatory attack.

The area is cut off to journalists and aid workers and it was not possible to confirm the death toll independently.

South Waziristan is among Pakistan&#8217;s seven tribal districts near the Afghan border which are rife with homegrown insurgents and are alleged to be strongholds of Taliban and Al Qaeda operatives.

The tribal region was once the main stronghold for the Pakistani Taliban. The military launched a large offensive against militants there in 2009, but insurgents still operate in the area and periodically stage attacks.

Militants attack checkpost in South Waziristan; one soldier killed | DAWN.COM


----------



## Death Rattle

*Karachi: 5 killed in violent incidents.*
November 10, 2012 - Updated 1415 PKT 
From Web Edition

KARACHI: Five persons were gunned down across the metropolis in various violent incidents Saturday, Geo News reported.

According to police, unknown gunmen killed a man in Korangi area while four bodies were found from Purana Golimar bearing gunshots.

The bodies were shifted to the hospital for medico-legal formalities. The victims were identified as Shahid, Babar, Qadir and Munawar.

Initial investigation suggested that the incident took place due to the dispute between the two groups while the relatives of the deceased said that unidentified attackers ambushed them inside their house and killed them.

Further investigations are underway.

Karachi: 5 killed in violent incidents - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Death Rattle

*Four more shot dead in Quetta violence.*
Last Updated On 10 November,2012 About 51 minutes ago

Gunmen shot dead four more people and wounded three others Saturday in a fresh sectarian attack.


According to police, the shooting took place in the provincial capital Quetta which is rich in oil and gas deposits but deeply impoverished and unstable.

"Six persons from the Shiite Hazara community were passing from the Jinnah road in a taxicab when they were targeted by two gunmen waiting for them at a traffic signal," Anwar Ali, a senior police official told AFP.

"Two persons were killed at the spot while one succumbed to his injuries in the hospital. The gunmen fled the crime scene on a motorcycle," he said.

Another local police official who reached the crime scene soon after the incident confirmed the toll.

Baluchistan is rife with Islamist militancy, sectarian violence between majority Sunnis and minority Shiite Muslims and a regional insurgency waged by separatists.

On Tuesday gunmen shot dead three Shiite Muslims from the Hazara community in a similar attack in Quetta which also left two others wounded.

Violence has surged in the province this year and human rights activists have raised concerns about an increase in targeted killings.

In September the advocacy group Human Rights Watch said more than 100 Shiites had been killed in sectarian attacks in Baluchistan this year.

Dunya News: Pakistan:- Four more shot dead in Quetta violence...

*2 Killed in Peshawar.*
News Comments (0)
INP 36 min ago | Comments (0)

PESHAWAR - Unidentified gunmen on Saturday killed a man and injured his wife when they sprayed bullets after breaking into their house in Chamkani area of Peshawar.
According to police, unidentified culprits opened fire on a couple in the vicinity of Chamkani police station in Peshawar that killed the man on the spot while his wife was severely injured.
After the attack, the gunmen successfully escaped from the scene while the injured woman was shifted to Lady Reading Hospital.
Police said that the incident is the result of family enmity.
Meanwhile, a beheaded dead body was recovered in fields of Daudzai area of Peshawar.
The body could not be identified till filing of this report.

Couple ambushed in Peshawar, man killed | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## Death Rattle

*Bannu shootout: &#8216;Baitullah&#8217;s nephew&#8217; among three killed.*
By Our CorrespondentPublished: November 12, 2012

Officials identify men as Muhammad Ibrahim and Asmatullah. ILLUSTRATION: JAMAL KHURSHID
BANNU: 
Two suspected militants, including a nephew of the slain Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) founder Baitullah Mehsud, and policeman were killed in a firefight on the outskirts of Bannu city on Sunday.
&#8220;Around 6:00pm two men travelling in an auto rickshaw were signalled by Constable Muhammad Arif at Abshar Chowk to stop for checking,&#8221; Mir Qadir Shah, an official of Basya Khel police, told The Express Tribune.
The men, however, opened fire at the constable killing him on the spot.
&#8220;They also snatched his rifle and fled,&#8221; Shah said. As the two men reached the Basya Khel checkpoint, police waved to stop them but they opened fire and in retaliatory fire both were killed.
Police recovered four AK-47 assault rifles, four hand grenades, 12 magazines, two wireless sets, two mobile phones and one pistol from the three-wheeler, the official said. The bodies of the alleged militants were taken to the District Headquarters Hospital for autopsy.
The official identified them as Muhammad Ibrahim and Asmatullah. According to intelligence information, Ibrahim was a nephew of Baitullah Mehsud, the TTP founding chief who was killed in a US drone strike in South Waziristan in 2009.
Published in The Express Tribune, November 12th, 2012.

Bannu shootout:


----------



## Doctor Death

2 killed, 10 FC soldiers injured in Quetta bombing
News Comments (0)
STAFF REPORT 54 min ago

QUETTA - Two people were killed and 10 paramilitary soldiers injured in a bomb blast that targeted a Frontier Corp checkpost on Quetta&#8217;s Airport Road on Tuesday. Reports said a bomb planted on a bicycle exploded as an FC mobile van passed along the checkpost set up at Alam Chowk. As a result, two citizens were killed, while 10 FC soldiers were injured. 
Several other vehicles in the surroundings were also damaged by the explosion.
Following the incident, FC and rescue teams reached the spot and cordoned off the area. They moved the injured soldiers to the CMH and the bodies to Civil Hospital. A probe into the incident has been initiated and an important breakthrough is expected, police said. According to the Bomb Disposal Squad, about five to 10 kilogrammes of explosives were used in the blast. They, however, did not say whether the bomb was a timed device or remotely detonated.

2 killed, 10 FC soldiers injured in Quetta bombing | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## karan.1970

Twin blasts in Kurram Agency injure five | DAWN.COM

KURRAM AGENCY: Twin road side blasts in upper Kurram tribal region on Wednesday wounded five civilians, officials told Dawn.com.

Tribesmen travelling on foot were hit by the improvised explosive devices (IED) planted on the roadside in Kurram tribal agency, said an official, adding that three of the people were injured in Spina Shaga area while two were injured in Pewar Tangi area of upper Kurram agency.

The injured, who were shifted to Agency Headquarters Hospital Parachinar, were stated to be stable according to the hospital sources.

Kurram agency, which is close to the Pakistan-Afghanistan border, is one of the seven regions in Pakistan&#8217;s Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), governed by tribal laws. An extremist insurgency led by the Pakistani Taliban plagues the region while the area is known to be infested with militants, including the al Qaeda, Taliban and several other armed extremist organisations.


----------



## Doctor Death

*2 Members of security forces killed in Pakistan.*
Published November 13, 2012

Two members of Pakistan's Frontier Corps died Tuesday when a pre-positioned bomb exploded as their vehicle was driving by in the western city of Quetta, a police commander told Efe.
The attack occurred about noon on the road linking the city to the airport. The bomb was placed on board a motorcycle that was parked along the road and detonated just as the FC vehicle passed by, Mohammed Rafiq said.
Eleven other people, including civilians, were wounded in the blast, he said.
Quetta is the capital of strife-racked Baluchistan, Pakistan's poorest province despite the fact that it possesses substantial natural resources like gas and minerals.
Shortly after the creation of Pakistan in 1947, several armed groups began operating in the region fighting for secession or for greater autonomy, and Taliban factions and other jihadist groups have taken refuge in the northern part of the zone.
Sectarian attacks against the Shiite minority alternate with frequent attacks by separatist militias against the security forces and government officials. EFE

2 Members of security forces killed in Pakistan | Fox News Latino


----------



## Doctor Death

Quetta: 2 more Hazara men shot dead

Police sources say unknown gunmen riding motorbikes opened fire on the victim in the Akhtarabad area

Two persons of Hazara community were injured as a result of gunfire in Quetta on Thursday morning.

According to Police unknown gunmen riding motorbikes opened fire on the victim in the Akhtarabad area.

The injured were immediately shifted to Bolan Medical Complex where their condition is reported to be critical.

Radio Pakistan- Police sources say unknown gunmen riding motorbikes opened fire on the victim in the Akhtarabad area


----------



## Doctor Death

Zhob: 2 security personnel killed in suicide bomb blast near Frontier Corps headquarters.

At least two security personnel were killed in a suicide bomb blast near Frontier Corps headquarters in Zhob early on Friday morning

According to police&#8218; a vehicle loaded with explosives material hit the boundary wall of the headquarter.

As a result of blast two FC personnel and a terrorist who was driving the vehicle were killed on the spot.

Radio Pakistan- At least two security personnel were killed in a suicide bomb blast near Frontier Corps headquarters

ASI dies in encounter with car-lifters in Islamabad

Friday, November 16, 2012 12:10:26 PM
Staff Report
ISLAMABAD: A police constable was killed and another was other injured during an exchange of gunfire between police and car-lifters in the federal capital this morning, CNBC Pakistan reports Friday.

According to sources, police received a tip-off that some unidentified miscreants are making away with a stolen car in a renowned commercial center of the city&#8212;Karachi Company. Police were chasing car-thieves when they opened fire at the police party, injuring two police personnel including an ASI.

The injured policemen were taken to hospital, where an ASI succumbed to his injuries.

Returning the gun attack, police captured a car-lifter while two other miscreants managed to flee the scene. &#8211;CNBC Pakistan

http://www.cnbcpakistan.com/ASI-dies-in-encounter-with-car-lifters-in-Islamabad-news-10883.html

Violence: Two Killed, Two Injured In Balochistan.
Fri, Nov 16th, 2012

QUETTA: Two people were killed and two others were injured in separate incidents of violence in different parts of Balochistan on Thursday.

In yet another sectarian attack, two Hazaras were injured in a firing incident in the provincial capital&#8217;s Mengalabad area. According to police sources, unknown assailants opened fire on a vehicle heading to Hazarganji market from Hazara Town, injuring Zikar Hasan and Mohammad Ibrahim.

&#8220;The vehicle was close to a police convoy when it was attacked,&#8221; a police official informed The Express Tribune, adding that the assailants escaped after police opened fire in return. The injured were rushed to the Bolan Medical Complex. No group has so far claimed responsibility for the attack.

In another incident, a teacher was gunned down in Panjgur district&#8217;s Chatkan area. Police officials said unidentified armed men shot Abdul Ahad, a senior science teacher at Model High School, wounding him severely. Ahad died before he reached the hospital. The assailants fled the scene soon after. The motive behind the attack remains uncertain. Following medico-legal formalities at the hospital, his body was handed over to his family.

Separately, a man, identified as Ahmedullah, was gunned down on the outskirts of Quetta. Levies officials shifted the body to the Civil Hospital and registered a case against unknown assailants.

Meanwhile, police recovered a bullet-riddled body from Lasbela district&#8217;s Uthal area after receiving a tip-off. The Post mortem revealed the deceased, identified as Sakuran, was brutally tortured before he was killed.

Published in The Express Tribune, November 16th, 2012.

http://cnntopnews.com/2012/11/16/violence-two-killed-two-injured-in-balochistan/


----------



## Doctor Death

Soldier killed in Bara checkpost attack
From the Newspaper | Dawn Report | 6 hours ago 0


LANDI KOTAL, Nov 15: A soldier was killed and two others were injured when a mortar shell hit a checkpost in Bara tehsil of Khyber Agency on Thursday.

Officials said that the incident took place at Qambarabad area near Bara Bazaar. The dead and injured belonged to Mehsud Scouts. They were manning the checkpost established along Bara-Shahkas Road.

The injured were shifted to combined military hospital in Peshawar. The body of the killed soldier was sent to his ancestral village for burial.

In Tank district, a government primary school and a cellular phones shop were blown up in two separate blasts on Thursday morning.

Sources said that unidentified persons planted improvised explosive devices at the building of government primary school for boys in Nandor village and a cellular phones shop in Imakhel village at night that went off early on Thursday morning.

The school and shop were damaged in the blasts, they added. Police also defused another explosive device near the shop.

In Mohmand Agency, Haleemzai tribe handed over three wanted persons to the political administration during a jirga on Thursday.

Assistant Political Agent Jamshed Khan, MNA Malik Bilal Rehman, Malik Amir Nawz Khan, Malik Mohammad Ali and a large number of tribesmen attended the jirga.

The jirga members handed over three wanted tribesmen &#8212; Abid Khan, Zahir Shah and Sadaqat Khan &#8212; to the political administration.

Source:THE DAWN.


----------



## Doctor Death

Suicide blast in Rawalakot, 3 killed, 7 injured.
Last Updated On 17 November,2012 About 58 minutes ago 

At least three people killed and seven people are believed to be injured in suicide blast at security forces vehicle in Dothan area adjacent to Rawalakot, Dunya News reported on Saturday.Security forces vehicle was targeted in the attack. Rescue and relief teams have arrived on the scene and the relief operations is ongoing. Security forces have cordoned off the area.The sound of the explosion has been heard in several adjacent areas. Injured have been shifted to the CMH hospital.

Dunya News: Pakistan:-Suicide blast in Rawalakot, 3 killed, 7 injured...


----------



## Doctor Death

Sunday, November 18, 2012
Pakistan

Roadside Bomb Kills Two Pakistani Soldiers
Deadly Bomb Hits Pakistani Market
TEXT SIZE 
November 18, 2012

Reports from northwestern Pakistan say a roadside bomb targeting a military convoy has killed two Pakistani soldiers and wounded at least five others. 

Officials say the device was planted along the route of the convoy in the Mir Ali area east of Miranshah, the main town in the North Waziristan region.

North Waziristan is one of the tribal areas along the border with Afghanistan that has become a hub of Al-Qaeda and Taliban activity.

Based on reporting by AFP and dpa

Roadside Bomb Kills Two Pakistani Soldiers


----------



## Doctor Death

Roadside bombs kill five in tribal Pakistan: officials
AFP and Zahir Shah Sherazi | 34 mins ago 

A security forces&#8217; convoy was on routine patrol when it came under the attack of a remotely-detonated bomb planted near the road in Mir Ali area east of North Waziristan&#8217;s capital, Miramshah.&#8212; Photo by ONLINE

PESHAWAR/MIRANSHAH: Separate roadside bombs killed a total of five people and wounded 10 on Sunday in two separate blasts in Pakistan&#8217;s lawless tribal zone near the Afghan border, officials said.

A bomb targeting a security forces&#8217; convoy exploded in Mir Ali area of North Waziristan, killing two security personnel and injuring seven others, DawnNews reported.

A security forces&#8217; convoy was on routine patrol when it came under the attack of a remotely-detonated improvised explosive device planted near the road in Mir Ali area, 35 kilometres east of North Waziristan&#8217;s main town of Miramshah.

&#8220;The explosion killed at least two soldiers and injured seven others,&#8221; a security official in Miranshah said on condition of anonymity.

The two security personnel died on the spot as a result of the intense blast.

Another local security official confirmed the attack and said two of some 10 to 15 vehicles in the convoy were severely damaged.

While talking to Dawn sources, the Tehrik-i-Taliban&#8217;s Jundullah group claimed responsibility for the blast and claimed that the attack was to avenge the death of their slain comrade Ahmed Bengali who was earlier killed in a drone strike in North Waziristan.

Meanwhile, at least three labourers were killed and three wounded Sunday in an explosion caused by a roadside bomb in the Shin Qamar area of Khyber tribal region, said senior local official Nasir Khan.

He said the bomb went off as the labourers, who were carrying construction materials on mules, passed by. Local intelligence officials also confirmed the incident.

Pakistan&#8217;s semi-autonomous tribal belt is made up of seven agencies. Taliban and al Qaeda-linked militants are said to have carved out strongholds in North Waziristan.

Roadside bombs kill five in tribal Pakistan: officials | DAWN.COM


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*5 killed, more than 16 injured in Quetta blast*

QUETTA: At least five people, including three Frontier Corps (FC) personnel, were killed and more than 16 injured when a bomb planted on a cycle went off in the Shahbaz Town area of Quetta on Wednesday, reported Express News.
The government sources claimed that five people were killed, while rescue sources claimed that at least seven people have been killed in the blast.
The Bomb Disposal Squad confirmed that a 15kg bomb was planted on a motorcycle. There are reports of another bomb present in the area.
Secretary Interior Balochistan Akbar Hussain Durrani told the media that a vehicle of security officials was targeted in the blast killing three people and injuring seven. &#8220;This is terrorism. But the morale of the provincial government and security forces to fight it is high,&#8221; he said.
CPO Quetta Mir Zubair also said that three people were killed and seven were injured. &#8220;We are in a state of war,&#8221; he stated.
He also said that initial reports suggested that an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) was used in the blast.
The injured were shifted to Combined Military Hospital (CMH), while four of the injured are reported to be in critical condition.
Security and rescue officials reached the site immediately and cordoned off the area.
The blast took place near the main gate of the district jail, while the office of IG prisons is also nearby.
Several security measures were taken to ensure law and order situation in Quetta during Muharram. The government had blocked mobile services and motorcycle riding on Muharram 1 and is considering banning them again in the future.
Note: This is a developing story and will be updated accordingly.
5 killed, more than 16 injured in Quetta blast &#8211; The Express Tribune

========================================

*3 killed, 4 injured in Karachi blast near imambargah*

KARACHI: At least three people were killed and four sustained injuries in a rickshaw blast in Orangi Town, Karachi, Express News reported on Wednesday.
Sources said the blast took place near an imambargah.
DIG West Javed Odho confirmed to The Express Tribune that the blast has occurred in a rickshaw.
However, Express News correspondent Nadeem Khan reported that the attack was carried out by a suicide bomber riding a motorcycle.
Bomb Disposal Squad has reached the spot.
Police and rescue officials are also present in the area. Dead and injured have been shifted to local hospitals.
According to initial details, the injured have ball bearings ripped into their bodies, while several body parts have been brought to the hospital as well. One of the injured is in a critical condition and has been taken to operation theatre.
On November 18, two people were killed and more than a dozen sustained injuries in an explosion near an imambargah in Abbas Town, Karachi.
The explosives were planted on a motorcycle.
This is a developing story and will be updated accordingly. 

3 killed, 4 injured in Karachi blast near imambargah &#8211; The Express Tribune

======================================

*Four policemen killed in Bannu firing*

Four police officials, including an SHO, were killed when unidentified gunmen opened fire on their vehicle in Bannu on Wednesday, reported Express News.
The gunmen were riding a motorcycle.
Security officials have often been targeted in several places across the country, with attacks often being claimed by the militants.
Earlier during the day, one police official was killed and three others were injured when a roadside bomb targeted them in Shangla district. Later, Frontier Corps (FC) officials were targeted in Quetta with an IED.

Four policemen killed in Bannu firing &#8211; The Express Tribune

======================================

*One policeman killed in Shangla roadside blast*

SHANGLA: One policeman was killed and three others injured, including an SHO, when a roadside bomb targeted a police vehicle in the Kankar area of Shangla district on Wednesday.
According to DSP Shangla, SHO Karimullah and three policemen were heading towards Alpurai from Martoong to attend an important meeting when a planted bomb targeted their vehicle.
The blast injured all policemen, while one of the officials, Jahanzeb, succumbed to his injuries on the way to the hospital.
The injured were shifted to Apoaria and Saidu Sharif hospitals.
No group has claimed responsibility for the attack so far.

One policeman killed in Shangla roadside blast &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Arsalan

Just got back home after office and turned on the news,

7:35 PM Blast in Laki Marwat
4:45 PM Blast in Gilgit


Allah, what is happening with us.
May Allah have mercy on us! Ameen

Kaisi Bakhshish Ka Ye Saaman Huwa Phirta Hai,
Shehr Saara Hi Preshan Huwa Phirta Hai..

Ek Barood Ki Jacket aur Naara-e-Takbeer,
Raasta Jannat Ka Aasan Huwa Phirta Hai...

Kaisa Ishq Hai? Tere Naam Pe Qurban Hai Mgr,
Teri Har Baat Say Anjaan Huwa Phirta Hai...

Shab Ko Shaitan B Mangay Hai Panaahen Jis Say,
Subah Ko Wo Sahib-e-Eimaan Huwa Phirta Hai...

Jaanay Kab Kon Kisay Maar Day Kafir Keh Kar,
Shehr Ka Shehr Muslman Huwa Phirta Hai...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Bomb Disposal Squads are working overtime..
I see that many if not all are well equipped now with Proper Body protection and remote control robots....
At least 5 Bombs have been Discovered and safely detonated in the last 24 hours...

In Laki Marwat Police took timely action and shot the suicide Bomber,saving lived..Although two Police men were hurt when the Bomber went to hell...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Militant attack in Bannu injures five security personnel | DAWN.COM

BANNU: A explosion near a security checkpost followed by militant firing injured five security personnel in Bannu district&#8217;s Haweed post area early on Tuesday, DawnNews reported.

All injured were shifted to District Hospital where the condition of one wounded was reported as critical.

Security forces cordoned off the area as investigations into the incident went underway.

No further details were available till the filing of this report.


----------



## karan.1970

Militant attack on Bannu police station injures four policemen | DAWN.COM

BANNU: Militants attacked Kaki police station, 15 kilometres south of Bannu, injuring four policemen including the Station House Officer (SHO) in an exchange of fire early on Monday.

According to Dawn.com sources Army arrived at the site of attack and surrounded the area whereas local villagers also supported the security personnel during the clash.

While talking to Dawn.com&#8217;s correspondent, security sources confirmed that two militants blew themselves up inside the police station whereas three local civilians aiding the security forces were killed during the clash.

The militants were holed up in a mosque inside the police station compound, enabling the attackers to resist the security forces and to prolong the gun-battle till three hours.

Hospital sources confirmed receiving two injured policemen including the SHO of Kaki police station.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Bomb attack kills 16 in Jamrud: Officials*

PESHAWAR: A car bomb attack killed 16 people and wounded around 70 on Monday in a Pakistan market in the northwestern town of Jamrud, close to the Afghan border, officials said.
The bomb exploded in a small market near a bus stop, killing and wounding people waiting for buses to take them across the northwest and to other parts of the country, according to officials.
Pools of blood and charred pieces of human flesh littered the roadside, along with at least 20 burnt vehicles, said an AFP reporter. Clothes, school books, children&#8217;s shoes and burqas lay everywhere.
A government office of the district administration was around 100 metres from where the bomb detonated but was not damaged in the attack, according to an AFP reporter.
&#8220;At least 16 people were killed and 71 others wounded in the blast caused by an explosive-laden car, which had been parked very close to the waiting area for passengers,&#8221; Khyber&#8217;s most senior administration official, Mutahir Zeb, told AFP.
He said ordinary civilians and not the government office, some distance from the explosion, were the target.
&#8220;We are still are ascertaining what procedure was exactly used to blow up the vehicle,&#8221; he said.
Local administration official Jehangir Azam also confirmed that 16 people died.
&#8220;The blast also damaged 10 vehicles and more than 15 shops in the market,&#8221; Azam told AFP.
Officials had earlier said 12 people were killed.
Two intelligence officials, speaking on condition of anonymity, said the explosives had been packed into a Suzuki Alto vehicle.
The government says more than 35,000 people have been killed as a result of terrorism in the country since the 9/11 attacks on the United States.
There has, however, been a noticeable decline in the number and severity of attacks since 2009, when the Pakistan army fought major operations against local Taliban in the northwestern district of Swat and the tribal district of South Waziristan.
According to an AFP tally there have been more than 100 bombings, killing 550 people, so far this year, compared to 203 recorded in 2009, when the death toll was tallied at 1,840

Bomb attack kills 16 in Jamrud: Officials &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Daywalker

19 killed in Jamrud bazaar car bombing - thenews.com.pk




* 19 killed in Jamrud bazaar car bombing*


Saeed Zaman Afridi
Tuesday, December 18, 2012
From Print Edition




[19 killed in Jamrud bazaar car bombing]


JAMRUD: Nineteen persons, including four Afghan refugee women, were killed and 48 other people sustained injuries when an explosive-laden car parked in the main bazaar of Jamrud town in Khyber Agency exploded on Monday, eyewitnesses said.



The Suzuki Alto car, apparently filled with explosives, had been parked at a small vehicles workshop located close to a bus stand in the Jamrud Bazaar. It exploded at 10:15am when there was a rush of people there. The site of the explosion was not far from the Bab-e-Khyber, the famous gateway to the Khyber Pass.



All those killed were civilians and included shopkeepers and vendors, customers, drivers and passengers. Among the dead were four women and two minors of an Afghan family on its way to Afghanistan from Peshawar in a car. They were caught in the deadly explosion and their burnt bodies were charred and almost beyond recognition.



Some of the dead were identified as Aqal Mir, Muhammad Rasool, Muhammad Shakir, Wahid Khan, Khanabad, Sher Zaman, Waheedur Rehman and Asif Khan. The identity of 11 charred bodies lying in the mortuary of the Tehsil Headquarters Hospital in Jamrud could not be established.



The injured included Janbaz, Dauran, Riaz, Allah Noor, Ehsanullah, Naqeeb Khan, Fateh Muhammad, Irfanullah, Muhammad Ikram, Hazrat Khan, Fahad Khan, Maidan Gul, Samin Jan, Mir Askar, Shaukatullah, Lal Muhammad, Jamal Shah, Janat Gul, Altaf, Hazrat Umar, Nawab, Amir Jan, Muhammad Pervez, Daulat, Hamid Khan, Shahzeb, Usman Gul, Abdul Hannan, Noor Shah, Jan Nawaz, Abad Khan and Faqir Hussain. The majority of the injured were said to be Afghan nationals.



The injured were rushed to the Hayatabad Medical Complex in Peshawar where two of them succumbed to their injuries, raising the death toll to 19.Following the explosion, the personnel of security forces and officials of Khyber Agencys political administration reached the site of the bombing. The soldiers fired warning shots in the air.



About seven shops were completely destroyed and 22 vehicles parked near the explosive-laden car in the market were damaged. The residents helped the authorities in shifting the injured to hospitals in their own vehicles. The Al-Khidmat Foundation arranged coffins for the slain persons.



Visiting the blast scene, Khyber Pukhtunkhwa Minister for Information Mian Iftikhar Hussain said: Those who carried out this act of cowardice are neither Muslims nor human beings.The minister, who has made it a point to visit almost every site of bombing, said the war on terror would continue till the eradication of militancy present in the area. He reiterated that the government was not afraid of terrorists and would fight them to the end. He conveyed his deep sympathies to the families of the deceased and injured.



Meanwhile, Khyber Agencys Political Agent Muttahir Zaib announced Rs300,000 each as compensation for the families of the dead and Rs100,000 each for the injured.



No militant group has yet claimed responsibility for the attack. Normally, the militants dont claim responsibility for bomb attacks in which civilians and innocent people are killed. The Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), which is quick to claim responsibility for the bomb attacks and suicide bombing, kept quiet over the act of terrorism in Jamrud.



Though sections of the media quoted unnamed security officials as saying that members of the Zakhakhel Afridi tribe were the target of the attack for raising an anti-militant Lashkar in Landikotal and Tirah valley in Khyber Agency, this wasnt being confirmed by tribal sources and the militants. The workshop or the adjacent bus stand in the Jamrud bazaar is not frequented by the Zakhakhels only as people of every Afridi tribe besides others are seen there. Also, there was no presence of security forces, Levies or Khassadars at the site who could have become a target and there was no government or military installation there.



It also wasnt clear if the explosive-packed car was intended for use where it exploded or was to be detonated somewhere else.There have been big bomb explosions in Jamrud in the past also, including one in the bazaar at a bus stand frequented by the Zakhakhels and another at a mosque at the Bagyari checkpost near the Jamrud town. Dozens of people were killed in these explosions.


----------



## Inception-06

The actual Situation in Pakistan is like in Iraq after the US invasion !


----------



## RescueRanger

God damn taliban retards, what the hell will they get out a place like Chitral. May they burn in the fire of a thousand suns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Gunmen attack passenger buses near Mach in Balochistan; three killed | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

QUETTA: Unidentified gunmen attacked two passenger buses near Mach in Balochistan&#8217;s Bolan district late on Thursday killing three and injuring six. Some passengers were kidnapped by the attackers as well, DawnNews reported.

According to sources in Levies Forces, unknown attackers, apparently came down from nearby hills, opened fire on two passenger buses near Mach which spread chaos among the passengers.

The Sadiqabad-bound buses were coming from Quetta.

Initial reports suggest the attackers have taken some of the passengers hostages.

The injured were being transferred to a Quetta hospital. The incident has halted traffic on Quetta-Jacobabad highway.


----------



## Doctor Death

ANOTHER POLICE CONSTABLE SHOT DEAD

KARACHI, Dec 26: Another policeman was gunned down in Pak Colony on Wednesday night, bringing the number of policemen killed in the city during the current year to 120. Only a day ago, four policemen had lost their lives while protecting a leader of the Ahle Sunnat Wal Jamaat in Gulshan-i-Iqbal. The officials added that police constable Amjed Suleman was shot at and wounded near the Lyari River within the remit of the Pak Colony police station. The attackers fled following the shooting. The victim died before he could be taken to hospital, the police said. The deceased was posted at the Garden police headquarters and was heading home when the attack was carried out. According to the official data, the latest killing put the number of policemen killed in Karachi during this year to 120. Robbers kill man An elderly man was killed and two others were wounded when bandits opened fire on them while looting a shop in New Karachi on Wednesday, police said. The police added that half a dozen armed robbers were depriving people of their cash and cellphones in New Karachi Sector 11-B near Disco Morr when someone from a nearby dry-cleaner&#8217;s shop fired at them. &#8220;The suspects returned fire killing a man wounding two others sitting on the stairs of the dry-cleaner&#8217;s shop,&#8221; said SP New Karachi Syed Salmam Hussain. Mohammad Salahuddin, 65, sustained a gunshot wound in the chest causing his instant death. Abdul Rasheed, 60, and Mehboob Sultan, 70, suffered gunshot wounds in the leg and shoulder, respectively, the SP said. Like this:Be the first to like this.

Pakistan News Watch - Another police constable shot dead


----------



## niaz

A poignant article in the 'Dawn' about reasons for continued militancy in Pakistan.

Quote

Uzbeks: a one-para article
From the Newspaper | Muhammad Ali Siddiqi | 15 hours ago 5


I HAD long wanted to write an article which wouldn&#8217;t go beyond one paragraph. What editor would publish a two-and-a-half-line &#8216;article&#8217;? The intended paragraph was: if Uzbek militants are keen on waging a jihad and conquering the world, what are they doing in Pakistan? Why don&#8217;t they go back to their country to begin their jihad from Uzbekistan? After all, charity begins at home.

Luckily, another sentence sprouted: shouldn&#8217;t Osama bin Laden&#8217;s deputy and now head of Al Qaeda, Ayman Al-Zawahiri, go back to Egypt, where the Muslim Brotherhood has achieved power by democratic means? What is he doing in the Pakistani mountains &#8212; or Abbottabad?

Zawahiri has officially declared war on Pakistan. Isn&#8217;t Egypt more deserving of a jihad, because Cairo (unlike Islamabad) has diplomatic relations with Tel Aviv, and thousands of Israeli tourists visit Egypt each year and go nightclubbing? So Zawahiri&#8217;s first priority should be to sort out Mohamed Morsi and Egypt as he is sorting out Pakistan and Pakistanis. Or as an Egyptian would he hate to spill Egyptian blood?

A letter found on the body of a Dagestani militant killed in the &#8216;jihad&#8217; on the Peshawar airport and airbase last week said it is obligatory to kill infidels. Agreed. But why didn&#8217;t the fighter from north Caucasus kill Dagestani kafirs before turning his guns on the kafirs that we Pakistanis are?

The question then stretches, for the query asked of Zawahiri, Uzbeks and the Dagestani could be put to all those foreign militants who have made Pakistan their homes for the honourable and highly moral purpose of killing Pakistanis, spreading terror and thereby inflicting one defeat after another on America.

Let us go back to Uzbekistan, where Islam Karimov, the Soviet-era dictator, allegedly dunks his dissidents in boiling water. This form of torture, which escaped Reichsfuhrer Himmler&#8217;s mind, would have remained unknown, but for a mother who wrote to a British diplomat whose report to his government found its way into the media and shocked the world. Uzbekistan doesn&#8217;t have anything even remotely resembling a free press or opposition parties. That&#8217;s why Uzbek &#8216;mujahids&#8217; come to Pakistan. If ever that Central Asian country had an Oxford-educated hero who combined deadly outswingers with perforating barbs at Comrade Karimov&#8217;s policy he would know for the first time in his life what boiling water is.

The Uzbeks and other foreign militants enjoy immense advantages in Pakistan. A section of the media, politicians and civil society try to justify their killings; imams in Friday sermons either skip the subject or lend indirect support to them, and, above all, the terrorists have secret apologists in the judiciary and the armed forces, especially, it seems, the air force.

Money and arms are no problem &#8212; both are in plenty &#8212; and their Pakistani hideouts are more well-defended than PNS Mehran and GHQ. Above all, the militants do not get flak because some immature minds in the media have yet to grasp the relationship between state, society, human rights and Bentham&#8217;s &#8220;greatest good for the greatest number&#8221;.

Why would Uzbeks or Zawahiri go back to their countries? Pakistan has all one can hope for to kill and sow terror and be applauded.

The writer is a staff member.

mas@dawn.com
Uzbeks: a one-para article | Opinion | DAWN.COM

Unquote

Additionally, you have political leaders such Rana Sana Ullah of PML-N, Taliban Khan of PTI, & Syed Munawwar Hasan of JI who refuse to condemn Taliban despite TTP accepting that they attacked the school girl Malala Yusufzai. 

INMHO this explains why terrorists roam about in Pakistani cities without fear and will continue to do so in the foreseable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

niaz said:


> A poignant article in the 'Dawn' about reasons for continued militancy in Pakistan.
> 
> Quote
> 
> Uzbeks: a one-para article
> From the Newspaper | Muhammad Ali Siddiqi | 15 hours ago 5
> 
> 
> I HAD long wanted to write an article which wouldnt go beyond one paragraph. What editor would publish a two-and-a-half-line article? The intended paragraph was: if Uzbek militants are keen on waging a jihad and conquering the world, what are they doing in Pakistan? Why dont they go back to their country to begin their jihad from Uzbekistan? After all, charity begins at home.
> 
> Luckily, another sentence sprouted: shouldnt Osama bin Ladens deputy and now head of Al Qaeda, Ayman Al-Zawahiri, go back to Egypt, where the Muslim Brotherhood has achieved power by democratic means? What is he doing in the Pakistani mountains  or Abbottabad?
> 
> Zawahiri has officially declared war on Pakistan. Isnt Egypt more deserving of a jihad, because Cairo (unlike Islamabad) has diplomatic relations with Tel Aviv, and thousands of Israeli tourists visit Egypt each year and go nightclubbing? So Zawahiris first priority should be to sort out Mohamed Morsi and Egypt as he is sorting out Pakistan and Pakistanis. Or as an Egyptian would he hate to spill Egyptian blood?
> 
> A letter found on the body of a Dagestani militant killed in the jihad on the Peshawar airport and airbase last week said it is obligatory to kill infidels. Agreed. But why didnt the fighter from north Caucasus kill Dagestani kafirs before turning his guns on the kafirs that we Pakistanis are?
> 
> The question then stretches, for the query asked of Zawahiri, Uzbeks and the Dagestani could be put to all those foreign militants who have made Pakistan their homes for the honourable and highly moral purpose of killing Pakistanis, spreading terror and thereby inflicting one defeat after another on America.
> 
> Let us go back to Uzbekistan, where Islam Karimov, the Soviet-era dictator, allegedly dunks his dissidents in boiling water. This form of torture, which escaped Reichsfuhrer Himmlers mind, would have remained unknown, but for a mother who wrote to a British diplomat whose report to his government found its way into the media and shocked the world. Uzbekistan doesnt have anything even remotely resembling a free press or opposition parties. Thats why Uzbek mujahids come to Pakistan. If ever that Central Asian country had an Oxford-educated hero who combined deadly outswingers with perforating barbs at Comrade Karimovs policy he would know for the first time in his life what boiling water is.
> 
> The Uzbeks and other foreign militants enjoy immense advantages in Pakistan. A section of the media, politicians and civil society try to justify their killings; imams in Friday sermons either skip the subject or lend indirect support to them, and, above all, the terrorists have secret apologists in the judiciary and the armed forces, especially, it seems, the air force.
> 
> Money and arms are no problem  both are in plenty  and their Pakistani hideouts are more well-defended than PNS Mehran and GHQ. Above all, the militants do not get flak because some immature minds in the media have yet to grasp the relationship between state, society, human rights and Benthams greatest good for the greatest number.
> 
> Why would Uzbeks or Zawahiri go back to their countries? Pakistan has all one can hope for to kill and sow terror and be applauded.
> 
> The writer is a staff member.
> 
> mas@dawn.com
> Uzbeks: a one-para article | Opinion | DAWN.COM
> 
> Unquote
> 
> Additionally, you have political leaders such Rana Sana Ullah of PML-N, Taliban Khan of PTI, & Syed Munawwar Hasan of JI who refuse to condemn Taliban despite TTP accepting that they attacked the school girl Malala Yusufzai.
> 
> INMHO this explains why terrorists roam about in Pakistani cities without fear and will continue to do so in the foreseable future.



Its fair to assume that common and ruling egyptians and uzbeks have slightly more clarity of thought on the matter of terrorism. In other countries it is chosing between terrorism and civil methods, in Pakistan its about chosing your terrorist. Most Pakistanis who hate TTP have unending love for Afghan Taliban and LET for example.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DroneMailini

fateh71 said:


> Its fair to assume that common and ruling egyptians and uzbeks have slightly more clarity of thought on the matter of terrorism. In other countries it is chosing between terrorism and civil methods, in Pakistan its about chosing your terrorist.* Most Pakistanis who hate TTP have unending love for Afghan Taliban and LET for example * Most Pakistanis who hate TTP have unending love for Afghan Taliban and LET for example.



Fateh 71:- Thousands of thanks to you, I would like to add two More points here,

a) you have missed Afghan Mercenaries who fought in kashmir with Indian army, I am not sure whether there were uzbeks in Kashmir insurgency. 

b) Until 2007 when war was not bought inside pakistan, Pakistan did'nt care about north waziristan which was full of arabs, uzbeks and other foreign militants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

Another very good article:

Critical choices


Zubair Torwali
Friday, December 28, 2012 
From Print Edition


"Israel, India and agencies are playing games in Pakistan. They want to capture this country and its nuclear assets". I was given this piece of news by a few knowledgeable men from North Waziristan, the tribal agency in the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata), said to be the stronghold of foreign and Pakistani militants. Malala was shot by the US to malign Pakistan and deprive it of its power. The Baacha Khan Airport in Peshawar was attacked by militants sent by Israel and India, confirmed by the tattoos on the bodies of the dead militants. The peace leaders in Fata and Swat are killed by spy agencies in order to keep their powers intact. A woman was sent by the Americans to kill Qazi Hussain Ahmed.

These and many other such theories are repeated ad nauseum on public transport, barber shops, tea houses, and at the work place. The only reaction to these conspiracies can be silence. On social media, especially Facebook  very popular in Pakistan  one has to abstain from confronting those who relish disseminating such conspiracies.

One wonders why these conspiracy theories flourish so much in Pakistan. It is now easier to criticise the powerful security establishment of Pakistan than to condemn the atrocities committed by the terrorists. What becomes evident is how scared people are of these terrorists. Even the most vocal of people are shunned into silence because they think the state is either too fragile or reluctant to protect its citizens, whereas the extremists have their sympathisers who are strong and free enough to silence dissenting voices.

A single apologist or supporter of the militants can challenge hundreds of people from the civil society. Now, after the murder of one of the bravest men in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Bashir Ahmad Bilour, the fear of terrorism is sure to escalate. It is also likely that the government and political parties will fail in working together to save the country from extremists and their ideology. There will be short-lived outrage at Bilours martyrdom and soon the larger discourse will turn again to conspiracy theories.

Looking at incidents such as attacks on sensitive targets such as the Mehran base, GHQ, Kamra airbase, the murder of Bashir Ahmad Bilour and the eventual incapacity of state institutions including parliament to curb the menace once and for all, one feels depressed at what the future holds for this country. It is clear from the incapacity of state institutions that they are not on the same page regarding the danger this country and its people have been in over the past decade. This kind of dichotomy at the highest level gives birth to conspiracy theories in the society.

The other reason is the lack of clarity on terrorism among many of our political leaders. When leaders like Qazi Hussain Ahmed declare the suicide attack on him an American plot; when Imran Khan thinks the attacks on mosques, tombs, shrines, bazaars and ordinary citizens are retaliation against the US-conducted drone operations in Fata; and when respected leaders like Nawaz Sharif avoid even mentioning the names of the attackers what can we expect from ordinary people other than speculation and interpretation in their own way. When I asked a taxi driver who was convinced that Israel is behind all that is happening in Pakistan what he knew about Israel, his response was that it is a group of terrorists in Pakistan.

Most people think that terrorist outfits in Pakistan are fighting for Islam. Even the soldiers on duty to look after the detained terrorists ask them (detainees) to pray for them. And whenever the sipah salar (military commander) is forced to say that it is our war, it implies that the half-literate soldiers in the lower ranks are sceptical about this being a just war. And when the army chief announces that the investigation against generals and the criticism in the media demoralise the forces, it is also an indicator of the latent rifts within the militarys ranks. A lot of the people also think that the war on terror is a financial manoeuvring to keep the sinking economy afloat; and that the state is not determined to solve the problem of rising terrorism.

To them counter-terrorism is an enterprise of the Pakistani state as terrorism has now grown as a franchise for criminals. Ideally the civilian governments should be least corrupt, least inefficient but more vigilant and honest because of all the challenges they have faced in assuming power. Despite the all time slogan Pakistan is in a critical situation, what is evident from their actions is sloth and corruption. What would be the logical result of all this mess? National confusion and conspiracy theories galore!

We are now dawdling towards general elections. Politicians and the security forces will again have Pakistan is going through a critical phase of its history as their slogan. Pakistan is most certainly in a critical situation but it is now time to decide the fate of this very ailing country. The choice is clear: hand over Pakistan to the forces of terror or emancipate the people from these violent groups. The state and its institutions can manage this if they only try.

The writer heads IBT, an independent organisation dealing with education and development in Swat. Email: ztorwali@gmail.com

Critical choices - Zubair Torwali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Slain Levies personnel: Not just a number*

The Express Tribune
By Yasir Ali
December 31, 2012

PESHAWAR: On late Saturday night, 21 kidnapped Levies personnel were killed by militants in Frontier Region (FR) Peshawar. *Among the slain men were three friends, Imran, Abbas and Shakoor, who had enrolled in the force together a year ago.*

They went on duty together and were executed beside each other, after nearly 200 militants stormed three check posts and abducted over 22 personnel on December 27.

Their funeral prayers were held and they were laid to rest together.

*Wazir Khan, also among the killed, was a father of six daughters.* He had enlisted himself in the Levies force eight months ago after retiring from the army. *Wazir was the sole breadwinner of the family and his oldest daughter was supposed to get married in 12 days. *

Another killed soldier, Shamim, had been blessed with a son a month ago. He was planning to treat his friends to dinner at the check post.

*Inayatullah was not on duty on the day of the incident, but was killed when he rushed to the check post with his gun on hearing about the attack.*

*Hayat Ali was his parents only son. On hearing the news of his death, his grief-struck mother also passed away. *

The funeral of both the mother and the son was held together.

After the personnel were abducted, the local FR political administration convened a jirga of the elders. At this jirga, the locals were given two days to recover the abducted men under the local area responsibility arrangement.

However, the levies force captors chose to execute them.


----------



## American Pakistani

Some Good news too.
*&#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1657;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1605; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1681;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1588;&#1588; &#1606;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; *






&#1583;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578; &#1711;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;: &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1657;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1605; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1681;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608;&#1588;&#1588; &#1606;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740;&#1548;6&#1705;&#1604;&#1608;&#1711;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605; &#1608;&#1586;&#1606;&#1740; &#1576;&#1605; &#1606;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575;&#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1548;&#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1585;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1657;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729; &#1587;&#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1576; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1740;&#1604;&#1608;&#1746; &#1657;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1662;&#1585; &#1606;&#1589;&#1576; &#1576;&#1605; &#1576;&#1585;&#1570;&#1605;&#1583; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575;&#1548;10&#1605;&#1606;&#1657; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1587;&#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1576; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1608; &#1711;&#1586;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1548;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740;&#1606; &#1581;&#1575;&#1583;&#1579;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604; &#1576;&#1670; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740;&#1548;&#1576;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608; &#1606;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575;&#1711;&#1740;&#1575;

Got from FB, anyone plz confirm.

P.S i post here cuz i don't know where to post it.


----------



## karan.1970

16-inch gas pipeline blown up in Dera Bugti &#8211; The Express Tribune

DERA BUGTI: Miscreants blew up a 16-inch gas pipeline in the Pirco area of Dera Bugti on Wednesday, suspending gas supply in the area, reported Express News.
According to officials, fire erupted after the blast but was soon extinguished.
Authorities said it might take three to four days for the pipeline to be repaired.

In Balochistan, miscreants often blow up gas pipelines suspending supply to homes and factories. Last year in December, unidentified militants planted explosives next to the main pipeline in Swabi which suspended supply in the area for a day causing inconvenience.


----------



## Ayush

@Rabzon is that amitabh bacchan u have as your avatar?


----------



## Gandalf

2 killed, 3 including 2 women injured in firing
Posted about 6 mins ago | Onepakistannews

KHARAN: Two persons were killed and three others including tow women were injured in firing incident here Friday.

According to details some armed men entered a house here today and opened indiscriminate fire. As a result two persons Hidayatullah and Abdul Hadi were killed on the spot.

Three persons Maqbool Ahmed and two women were also injured in the firing.

Armed men fled from the scene. Later police apprehended one of them identified as Amjad Aziz and started investigation.

2 killed, 3 including 2 women injured in firing | Pakistan News

2 killed, 3 including 2 women injured in firing
Posted about 6 mins ago | Onepakistannews

KHARAN: Two persons were killed and three others including tow women were injured in firing incident here Friday.

According to details some armed men entered a house here today and opened indiscriminate fire. As a result two persons Hidayatullah and Abdul Hadi were killed on the spot.

Three persons Maqbool Ahmed and two women were also injured in the firing.

Armed men fled from the scene. Later police apprehended one of them identified as Amjad Aziz and started investigation.

http://pakistan.onepakistan.com.pk/news/city/167087-2-killed-3-including-2-women-injured-in-firing.html


----------



## iam not greek

^^^ RIP. things are getting worse in there.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Ayush Pandey said:


> @Rabzon is that amitabh bacchan u have as your avatar?


No, that's me in the avatar.


----------



## fatman17

Wednesday, January 09, 2013 

*PIA plane escapes Kandahar rocket attack*


KANDAHAR/ISLAMABAD: A rocket attack occurred close to the Kandahar airport while a Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) flight, PK-199, travelling from Kandahar to Quetta was present on the runway.

According to aviation officials, the rockets fell outside the premises of the Kandahar airport.

Meanwhile, PIA officials confirmed that all passengers remained safe in the attack and the PIA aircraft received no damage. inp


----------



## EagleEyes

2 People Injured.

Waiting for more news.


----------



## Jango

KARACHI: Two people were injured in a blast that took place in the Defence area of Karachi on Monday morning, reported Express News.
The blast was reported at a petrol pump in the Khayaban-e-Ittehad area of Defence. It caused a small fire which was soon put out by rescue officials.
There are no reports about the nature of the blast.
Late night on Sunday, reports emerged of terror attacks in Karachi after which cell phone services were abruptly suspended without any prior notification.
Life in Karachi still has not returned to normalcy after a &#8220;day of mourning&#8221; for the Quetta blasts was observed on Sunday. Protests across the city continue with several roads blocked, while public transport also remains unavailable.

Blast injures two in Defence, Karachi &#8211; The Express Tribune

Planted bomb or pump safety issues?


----------



## karan.1970

Six security personnel killed in Khyber tribal region | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: Militants attacks on Arjali and three other check posts in Shalobar area of Khyber tribal regions Bara tehsil claimed the lives of six security personnel and injured 28 others on Tuesday.

Security sources told Dawn.com that four FC and two Khasadar personnel died during the night-long skirmishes.

The militants attacked with heavy weapons causing major structural damage to one of the check posts.

The number of militant attackers and their casualties figures could not be confirmed till the filing of this report.

The attack took place at check posts re-established recently in the area, dominated by Mangal Bagh&#8217;s Lashkar-i-Islam group, after a gap of three years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

RIP to the dead.


----------



## karan.1970

@crap, Indian tv channels reporting another blast in Quetta.. Anyone else hearing it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

karan.1970 said:


> @crap, Indian tv channels reporting another blast in Quetta.. Anyone else hearing it?


Blast reported near Quetta | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## zeenat shehzadi

Peace Deal between Pakistan and India 
see the photo





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=521273681236345&set=a.308680785828970.77225.259156004114782&type=1&theater


----------



## karan.1970

Eigteen bullet-riddled bodies recovered from Bara | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

KHYBER AGENCY: Eighteen bullet-riddled bodies have been recovered from the Alamgudar area of Bara Tehsil in Khyber Agency, local and tribal sources said.

The identity of the bodies is still unclear as officials have yet to confirm their exact number.

Intelligence sources told Dawn.Com that 18 bodies are lying in the area, including four Khasadars who were kidnapped by militants, one security personnel and a number of peace committee members.

&#8220;It seems the militants shot them dead and left their bodies there,&#8221; intelligence sources claimed.

Local tribesmen say the dead include seven members of a family who had been shot to death.

Security and administration officials on contact said though they had also heard about the dead bodies, they do not have any further details.


----------



## UmarJustice

*Panjgur violence: Bomb targeting police van kills five*

Violence continues unabated despite the imposition of governor&#8217;s rule in Balochistan. On Tuesday, at least five policemen, including a senior official, were killed in a bomb blast while three civilians were wounded elsewhere in the volatile province.

Suspected insurgents remotely detonated a bomb targeting a police patrol van in Panjgur district, killing five policemen, among them a deputy superintendent of police (DSP). According to hospital sources, the bodies were badly mutilated.

The bomb was planted on a roadside, police official Atiqur Rehman told The Express Tribune by phone from Panjgur. He added that the police van was destroyed in the blast.

The victims, identified as DSP CID Naseem Baloch and Constables Tahir, Noor Ahmed, Mohsin Ali and Abdul Wahid, were shifted to the District Headquarters Hospital. No group has claimed responsibility for the attack so far. Police registered a case and started investigation.

Separately, a policeman was injured in an explosion in the Bakra Mandi area of Eastern Bypass &#8211; on the fringes of Quetta.

Mohammad Akram, an official at the New Sariab police station, told The Express Tribune that the explosion occurred near a police mobile van parked in the Bakra Mandi area. Resultantly, police constable Muhammad Naeem sustained minor injuries and was shifted to the Civil Hospital.

In another incident, at least three policemen were injured in a bomb blast in Chaman, a town on the border with Afghanistan. According to sources, the bomb was planted near the wall of the Saddar police station in Chaman.

Three policemen sustained injuries and were shifted to the hospital. The police said the device was planted in a gas cylinder.

Panjgur violence: Bomb targeting police van kills five &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## karan.1970

Looks like most of the separatists are now going after Law enforcement units.. It seems, very soon Pakistan may have to put military in Balochistan


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan: Countering Militancy in PATA*

Asia Report N°242 
15 Jan 2013 


EXECUTIVE SUMMARY AND RECOMMENDATIONS

Pakistan&#8217;s Provincially Administered Tribal Areas (PATA), which include Swat and six neighbouring districts and areas in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province (KPK), remains volatile more than three years after military operations sought to oust Islamist extremists. Militant groups such as the Sunni extremist Tehrik-e-Nifaz-e-Shariat-e-Mohammadi (TNSM) and its Pakistani Taliban-linked Fazlullah faction are no longer as powerful in Swat and other parts of PATA as they were in 2008 and early 2009, but their leaders and foot soldiers remain at large, regularly attacking security personnel and civilians. If this once dynamic region is to stabilise, PATA&#8217;s governance, security and economic revival must become a top priority for the Pakistan Peoples Party (PPP)-led government in Islamabad and the Awami National Party (ANP)-led government in Peshawar &#8211; and for their successors following the next general elections.

While the militants continue to present the main physical threat, the military&#8217;s poorly conceived counter-insurgency strategies, heavy-handed methods and failure to restore responsive and accountable civilian administration and policing are proving counter-productive, aggravating public resentment and widening the gulf between PATA&#8217;s citizens and the state. Meanwhile neither the federal nor the KPK provincial government is fully addressing the security concerns of residents. 

Public and political support for action against the TNSM and allied Pakistani Taliban networks in Swat and its neighbouring districts remains strong, demonstrated by the outrage against the 9 October 2012 attack by Mullah Fazlullah&#8217;s Taliban faction on Malala Yousafzai, a Swat-based fourteen-year-old activist for girls&#8217; right to education. That attack has also further eroded public confidence in the military&#8217;s claims of having dismantled the insurgency and underscores the grave security challenges that PATA&#8217;s residents face. 

The military&#8217;s continued control over the security agenda, governance and administration in PATA and the state&#8217;s failure to equip KPK&#8217;s police force with the tools and authority it needs to tackle extremist violence lie at the heart of the security and governance challenges. Some serious efforts have been made to enhance police capacity, functioning and presence on the streets, including by increasing the size of the force and the number of police stations, particularly in Swat. However, they are insufficient. The KPK police should be properly trained, equipped, and accountable. Islamabad and Peshawar, KPK&#8217;s provincial capital, need to abolish parallel law enforcement entities such as Levies, dismantle state-supported tribal lashkars (militias) and give KPK&#8217;s police the lead in enforcing the law and bringing extremists to justice.

Yet, the complexities of PATA&#8217;s legal framework still make upholding the rule of law a daunting task. Unlike the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), PATA is subject to Pakistan&#8217;s basic criminal and civil law framework and falls under the jurisdiction of the provincial KPK legislature (in addition to the National Assembly) and the Peshawar High Court and Supreme Court. However, under Article 247 of the constitution, laws apply to PATA, as in FATA, only if specifically extended by the governor (the federation&#8217;s representative), with the president&#8217;s consent. 

Since formally joining KPK (then called Northwest Frontier Province) in 1969, PATA has also been governed by various parallel legal systems that have undermined constitutional rights and isolated it from the rest of KPK. More recent reforms have only expanded that isolation. Despite public opposition to Islamist militancy in Swat and neighbouring PATA districts, the ANP-led provincial government has not repealed the Nizam-e-Adl Regulation 2009, which imposed Sharia (Islamic law) in PATA as part of a military-devised peace deal with the Taliban-allied TNSM in April 2009. In August 2011, President Asif Ali Zardari promulgated the Actions (in Aid of Civil Power) Regulation 2011 (AACP) for PATA and FATA, vesting the military with virtually unchecked powers of arrest and detention and further undermining fundamental rights and the rule of law. While the AACP provides legal cover for the military&#8217;s human rights abuses, the imposition of Sharia has made effective and accountable governance elusive. 

Efforts to revive a shattered economy, once heavily dependent on tourism, have also faltered, and pressing humanitarian needs remain unmet because of continued instability and short-sighted military-dictated policies and methods. These include travel restrictions on foreigners, stringent requirements for domestic and international NGOs, abrasive and intrusive questioning at military checkposts and the military&#8217;s deep economic encroachment. 

To overcome PATA&#8217;s rising security challenges, the national and provincial leaderships should reclaim the political space ceded to the military. Islamabad and Peshawar must develop and assume ownership over a reform agenda that ends PATA&#8217;s legal and political isolation, strengthens a deteriorating justice system, revokes laws that undermine constitutionally guaranteed fundamental rights and fully integrates the region into KPK.

RECOMMENDATIONS 

To Pakistan&#8217;s Federal Government and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa&#8217;s Provincial Government:

1. Integrate the Provincially Administered Tribal Areas (PATA) into KPK province fully by:

a) removing Articles 246 and 247 from the constitution, thereby ending PATA&#8217;s tribal status and allowing all laws passed by the national and provincial legislatures to be applicable;

b) merging PATA into the legal mainstream by abolishing the Nizam-e-Adl Regulation 2009; and

c) abolishing the Actions (in Aid of Civil Power) Regulations 2011 for PATA and FATA.

2. Mitigate the impact of conflict on PATA&#8217;s economy and ensure the provision of humanitarian assistance by:

a lifting all curbs on travel, including No Objection Certificate (NOC) requirements for foreigners visiting Malakand Division; and

b) removing restrictions on international and local NGOs in PATA, easing the process for foreign NGO workers to obtain residence and visit visas and directing the civil bureaucracy to phase out and ultimately end NOC requirements for international NGOs.

3. Revise the draft Fair Trial Bill 2012 to:

a) empower only civilian agencies to investigate and gather intelligence, and exclude the Inter-Services Intelligence Directorate (ISI), Military Intelligence and other military-controlled intelligence agencies from the bill&#8217;s list of authorised entities, making any such data they acquire inadmissible in court; 

b) include a provision for federal and provincial parliamentary oversight and require standing committees on interior and home and tribal affairs in the National Assembly and KPK&#8217;s provincial assembly, respectively, or subcommittees formed under them, to inquire into complaints of unjustified invasions of privacy under the bill; and

c) require the higher judiciary to oversee the provision and issuing of warrants under the law and hold lower court judges accountable if they issue warrants without justification or fail to ensure that warrants are not abused by state authorities. 

4. Refocus on the basics of law enforcement and criminal justice, in addition to new surveillance measures under the Fair Trial bill, by: 

a) enhancing protection afforded to witnesses, prosecutors and judges in terrorism-related cases;

b) modernising KPK&#8217;s police force, including by investing in crime scene units in individual police stations equipped with forensics and other modern investigative tools;

c) overhauling and modernising KPK&#8217;s forensic science laboratory;

d) extending ongoing efforts to upgrade and increase the number of police stations in Peshawar and Swat to Lower Dir, Upper Dir and Chitral, focusing initially on the more conflict-prone towns; 

e) following through on recommendations to raise the number of female police officers and ensuring all have the same career advancement prospects as their male counterparts; and

f) raising the number of officers relative to constables in the KPK police and then maintaining a ratio of around 60/40 of constables to officers.

5. Strengthen civilian-led law enforcement further by:

a) abolishing Levies and other parallel law enforcement entities in PATA and absorbing their personnel into the regular KPK police after meeting requisite training, vetting and other formal requirements;

b) dismantling all state-supported tribal lashkars (militias), terminating the practice of delegating security functions to unofficial entities; and

c) removing all military personnel from security checkposts, replacing them with police, including female personnel where conditions allow.
6. Order the closure of all military-controlled internment centres, transferring detainees to judicial custody; and end all military-run deradicalisation and rehabilitation programs for captured militants, requiring that any such programs are civilian-led and under judicial oversight.

7. Investigate allegations of extra-judicial killings, torture, illegal detention and other human rights abuses in PATA and take disciplinary action against any security personnel, including senior officials, found responsible.

To the Peshawar High Court and Supreme Court of Pakistan:

8. Review the Actions (in Aid of Civil Power) Regulations 2011 and the Nizam-e-Adl Regulation 2009 to determine their consistency with fundamental constitutional rights and principles, if they are not repealed by the government.

9. Follow through on pledges to hold military and intelligence officials accountable for illegal detentions and other human rights abuses.

10. Review the constitutionality of jirgas (tribal councils), including consistency with fundamental rights of equality, dignity and fair trial, drawing on the 2004 judgment of the Sindh High Court that deemed these forums unconstitutional.

11. Revoke the National Judicial Policy of 2009 and end the practice of formulating policy through committees, speeches, and documents; speak instead through judicial judgments and develop case law that closes legal loopholes and holds lower court judges accountable for dismissing cases prematurely and failing to consider or order the production of evidence, such as publicly available video footage.

Islamabad/Brussels, 15 January 2013


----------



## Saraali

^^ can you please provide the source (web link). thanks


----------



## UmarJustice

*Pakistan: Blast in North Waziristan leaves four soldiers injured* 

Four soldiers were injured when an army vehicle was targeted with a roadside bomb in the lawless North Waziristan tribal region of Pakistan on Thursday.

The vehicle was going from Spinwam to Mir Ali when the bomb was detonated by remote control, security officials were quoted as saying by the media. The vehicle was damaged and the injured soldiers were taken to a nearby hospital. Security forces launched a search operation in the area soon after the attack.

No group claimed responsibility for the incident, which came eight days after 14 soldiers were killed and 25 more injured in another bomb attack in North Waziristan.

US officials have been pressing Pakistan to launch a military operation against Taliban and Al-Qaeda elements in North Waziristan. Pakistan has said it will decide the timing of any operation in the region.
Pakistan: Blast in North Waziristan leaves four soldiers injured | Niti Central


----------



## karan.1970

Six pro-govt peace force personnel killed | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

QUETTA: Militants killed six personnel of a pro-government tribal peace force in the Dalbar-Mat area of Dera Bugti district on Saturday.

Official sources said that a group of armed militants attacked a checkpost of the tribal peace force, killed one man and kidnapped five others along with their weapons.

According to reports, the militants later killed the five kidnapped men.

&#8220;One body has been recovered, while four others are yet to be traced,&#8221; an official of Levies force said.

When contacted, Dera Bugti&#8217;s Deputy Commissio-ner Syed Faisal Shah confirmed that the armed militants had attacked the checkpost.

One member of peace force was killed on the spot, while five others were kidnapped. He, however, did not confirm the killing of five kidnapped members of the peace force. &#8220;There are such reports, but we cannot confirm them,&#8221; he said.

Provincial Home Secretary Akbar Durrani also confirmed the incident, but said that the news about the killing of five kidnapped members of the tribal peace force could not be verified through official sources.

&#8220;We are trying to know about the fate of the kidnapped people,&#8221; he told Dawn.

Security forces were chasing the militants, he added.

Levies authorities identified two members of the peace force as Mureed and Sachal whose bodies were brought to Sui hospital.

Levies sources also confirmed that a vehicle of security forces hit a landmine in the Tali-Mat area while chasing the kidnappers.

&#8220;A solider of the Frontier Corps was killed and another was injured in the landmine blast,&#8221; Levies sources said.

Meanwhile, spokesman for the banned Baloch Republican Army (BRA), Sarbaz Baloch, claimed responsibility for the killing of tribal peace force members. He also confirmed kidnapping of five others.

TRIBAL CLASH: Two members of the Bugti tribe were killed in a landmine explosion in the Tali-Mat area of Dera Bugti district on Saturday.

Levies sources said that two brothers &#8212; Noor Mohammad Bugti and Tango Khan Bugti &#8212; were going to their home when their motorbike hit the landmine.

Noor Mohammad Bugti died on the spot, while his brother succumbed to his injuries in hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

Just saw this on Al-Jazeera :
Dozens killed in Pakistan army post attack - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English

A whole outpost bombed 13 soldiers and 10 civilians, RIP


----------



## iam not greek

Blast near mosque kills 10 in Pakistan's northwest | Reuters

(Reuters) - A bomb blast killed 10 people and injured 18 in Pakistan on Friday, government officials said, in an area that the government said it had cleared of Taliban fighters.

Well-known Shia lawyer shot dead in Pakistan


----------



## Safriz

Explosion at gas pipeline heard in Karachi &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## babajees

Safriz said:


> Explosion at gas pipeline heard in Karachi  The Express Tribune



Why is this in terrorism thread sir?


----------



## Safriz

babajees said:


> Why is this in terrorism thread sir?



developing story....nothing confirmed yet


----------



## lightoftruth

Suicide car bomb attack on Hangu checkpost kills 7, injures 11 &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Large blast in Quetta:

Large blast shakes Quetta; 20 killed | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

Breaking News: 20 dead, 58 killed.


----------



## karan.1970

RIP.......


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Death toll now 55:

Blast in Quetta kills 20, injures 157 | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia


----------



## muse

How many successes does the ISI need?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-DUCT

R.I.P to dead


----------



## Taygibay

Argus Panoptes said:


> Large blast in Quetta:
> 
> Large blast shakes Quetta; 20 killed | Pakistan | DAWN.COM
> 
> Breaking News: 20 dead, 58 killed.



R.I.P. This has to stop.


----------



## muse

Taygibay said:


> R.I.P. This has to stop.



Why? Why does it have to stop?Islam is being cleansed, so that "Real, True Islam can prevail

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cheetah786

As Martin Niemöller puts it 

First they came for the Ahmedies, and I did not speak out--
Because I was not a Ahmedy.

Then they came for the Hindus/christen, and I did not speak out--
Because I was not a Hindu/christen.

Then they came for the shia, and I did not speak out--
Because I was not a Shia.

Then they came for me--and there was no one left to speak for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cheetah786

I have taken this from Sir FATMAN post 



> While the militants continue to present the main physical threat, the militarys poorly conceived counter-insurgency strategies, heavy-handed methods and failure to restore responsive and accountable civilian administration and policing are proving counter-productive, aggravating public resentment and widening the gulf between FATAs citizens and the state. Meanwhile neither the federal nor the KPK provincial government is fully addressing the security concerns of residents.



Calling it militarys poorly conceived counter-insurgency strategies is an insult to the intelligence of every body with intelligence.

Pakistani Military counter-insurgency strategies is 1000000% responsible for terrorist in pakistan and this is at work as we speak.

Having shias blown to pieces and look the other way is part of the strategy.



> heavy-handed methods



what a joke 3 suicide bombers trainers and suicide jacket experts walk out of military jail like they never existed.

well known terrorist continue to send Money to their loved ones every Month How? where is ISI oh yeah dropping the Monthly paychecks to terrorist.

ISI is training and supporting terrorist 100% terrorist.


----------



## Jayanta

muse said:


> Why? Why does it have to stop?Islam is being cleansed, so that "Real, True Islam can prevail



Well said..survival of the fittest...by the way have you ever been to Pakistan...why not try to stay for a year...and clean some by yourself too.


----------



## Jayanta

This will keep happening until people change their attitude...."they think more about their virtual afterlife...and less about the real world they live in"...if one can make this life worth living, happy and peaceful...things will definitely be better in afterlife. 

This is what people in Pakistan are dealing with...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeBamIs04io


----------



## UmarJustice

*Five dead in militant attack on PA&#8217;s office in Peshawar: Officials*
Militants including a suicide bomber attacked the office of a senior official on Bara Road in Peshawar on Monday, killing five people, officials said.
The top political official, Mutahir Zeb, for the northwestern tribal district of Khyber was holding a meeting in his office but was not hurt in the attack.
At least five people were killed when a suicide bomber blew himself up near the entrance to the Peshawar complex, which also contains cells where police detain suspected militants, officials said.
&#8220;We have five dead. Seven are injured. They have been admitted with serious injuries,&#8221; Jamal Shah, spokesman for the Lady Reading Hospital.
&#8220;The dead include four security officials and one civilian, an old man of about 60,&#8221; he added.
Some officials suggested the militants staged the attack to free detainees and unconfirmed reports indicated that some prisoners may have escaped.
Muhammad Iqbal Afridi, local leader in the opposition Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), told AFP that he heard heavy gunfire.
&#8220;We were inside the office when we heard gun shots. Suddenly firing started and then they hurled some grenades,&#8221; Afridi said.
&#8220;Then there was intense exchange of firing between the militants and the security forces. Later, security forces evacuated us from the building. While leaving, I saw two dead bodies and blood everywhere,&#8221; he added.
Witnesses said there had been three attackers. Security officials told AFP that soldiers were combing the area for the other two.
&#8220;One of them blew himself up, killing two local police officials and a search is on for other suspected suicide bombers,&#8221; one of the officials said.
&#8220;We were holding a meeting and some others were joining us when firing started inside the political compound, and then there was a heavy blast, and again heavy firing began,&#8221; said tribal politician Niaz Ahmad Khan.
&#8220;We were told by the officials to take shelter inside the office as the terrorists had attacked the political compound.&#8221;
He said he saw two bodies and some injured people lying on the ground inside the compound in the northwestern city.
There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the attack.
Note: This is a developing story and will be updated accordingly.

Five dead in militant attack on PA


----------



## Saraali

UmarJustice said:


> *Five dead in militant attack on PA&#8217;s office in Peshawar: Officials*
> Militants including a suicide bomber attacked the office of a senior official on Bara Road in Peshawar on Monday, killing five people, officials said.
> The top political official, Mutahir Zeb, for the northwestern tribal district of Khyber was holding a meeting in his office but was not hurt in the attack.
> At least five people were killed when a suicide bomber blew himself up near the entrance to the Peshawar complex, which also contains cells where police detain suspected militants, officials said.
> &#8220;We have five dead. Seven are injured. They have been admitted with serious injuries,&#8221; Jamal Shah, spokesman for the Lady Reading Hospital.
> &#8220;The dead include four security officials and one civilian, an old man of about 60,&#8221; he added.
> Some officials suggested the militants staged the attack to free detainees and unconfirmed reports indicated that some prisoners may have escaped.
> Muhammad Iqbal Afridi, local leader in the opposition Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI), told AFP that he heard heavy gunfire.
> &#8220;We were inside the office when we heard gun shots. Suddenly firing started and then they hurled some grenades,&#8221; Afridi said.
> &#8220;Then there was intense exchange of firing between the militants and the security forces. Later, security forces evacuated us from the building. While leaving, I saw two dead bodies and blood everywhere,&#8221; he added.
> Witnesses said there had been three attackers. Security officials told AFP that soldiers were combing the area for the other two.
> &#8220;One of them blew himself up, killing two local police officials and a search is on for other suspected suicide bombers,&#8221; one of the officials said.
> &#8220;We were holding a meeting and some others were joining us when firing started inside the political compound, and then there was a heavy blast, and again heavy firing began,&#8221; said tribal politician Niaz Ahmad Khan.
> &#8220;We were told by the officials to take shelter inside the office as the terrorists had attacked the political compound.&#8221;
> He said he saw two bodies and some injured people lying on the ground inside the compound in the northwestern city.
> There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the attack.
> Note: This is a developing story and will be updated accordingly.
> 
> Five dead in militant attack on PA



The TTP is becoming bolder and bolder! This time the terrorists announced the Peshawar attacks before even attacking!! See: TTP becoming bolder now? They posted messages before attackin... on Twitpic
Don't know how to post the twitter pic here.

_You can follow me on twitter at: www.twitter.com/saraalees_


----------



## Taygibay

muse said:


> Why? Why does it have to stop?Islam is being cleansed, so that "Real, True Islam can prevail



I am a bit confused here, Muse. I suppose my lack of knowledge on the specifics of Pakistan's situation is to blame but how could a bombing in a public place be acceptable, especially since explosions rarely differentiate between sectarian appurtenance in victims?

I think I missed your point on that ( less it was a jest? ); please explain in greater details.

Thanks in advance, Tay.


----------



## muse

Taygibay said:


> I am a bit confused here, Muse. I suppose my lack of knowledge on the specifics of Pakistan's situation is to blame but how could a bombing in a public place be acceptable, especially since explosions rarely differentiate between sectarian appurtenance in victims?
> 
> I think I missed your point on that ( less it was a jest? ); please explain in greater details.
> Thanks in advance, Tay.



Islam is being cleansed, so that "Real, True Islam can prevail - If you want True Islam to prevail, why would you want this to stop? - Of you think "THE truth" is something we can only see in facets/reflections, then of course, we would want it to stop.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

muse said:


> Islam is being cleansed, so that "Real, True Islam can prevail - If you want True Islam to prevail, why would you want this to stop? - Of you think "THE truth" is something we can only see in facets/reflections, then of course, we would want it to stop.


 @muse,
The worrisome part is that a good proportion of the Citizenry/People will get "cleaned/eliminated" before this "cleansing" (as you put it) will happen. What about that? Why on earth are people so bl00dy unmindful of that?

What is all this? Another manifestation of a "scorched earth" policy? Who will be spared from that Armageddon? Who can (in his right mind) think that he or his own will remain "unscorched" from the conflagration?


----------



## muse

Capt.Popeye said:


> @muse,
> The worrisome part is that a good proportion of the Citizenry/People will get "cleaned/eliminated" before this "cleansing" (as you put it) will happen. *What about that?* Why on earth are people so bl00dy unmindful of that?
> 
> What is all this? Another manifestation of a "scorched earth" policy? Who will be spared from that Armageddon? *Who can (in his right mind) think that he or his own will remain "unscorched" from the conflagration*?



Yeah, what about it?

Who will escape being scorched? No one. And the biggest is loser will the idea of Islam, the "fat cats" of so called Real Islam, they'll escape to the West for asylum


----------



## Capt.Popeye

muse said:


> Yeah, what about it?
> 
> Who will escape being scorched? No one. And the biggest is loser will the idea of Islam, the "fat cats" of so called Real Islam, they'll escape to the West for asylum



I can't with any degree of certainty say how it will go; though the scenario that you have sketched is entirely plausible and credible.
All I can see is a huge human tragedy unfolding. Slowly and not so slowly. And honestly, I can't ignore that.


----------



## illusion8

muse said:


> Islam is being cleansed, so that "Real, True Islam can prevail - If you want True Islam to prevail, why would you want this to stop? - Of you think "THE truth" is something we can only see in facets/reflections, then of course, we would want it to stop.



As the learned say "only a crisis will probably change the situation in Pakistan".


----------



## muse

Capt.Popeye said:


> All I can see is a huge human tragedy unfolding. Slowly and not so slowly. And honestly, I can't ignore that.



The Wahabi is convinced that this will save them - to them it really is life or death, see, the better you understand the whole "THE Truth" thing, and the employment of Takfir - well, for non-Muslims, really see Utopia and Violence in "the Happiness is.." thread


----------



## UmarJustice

*Gunmen attack Nato convoy in Khyber, kill two *


PESHAWAR - Gunmen in Landi Kotal on Monday attacked a convoy of vehicles carrying military equipment bound for Nato operations in Afghanistan, killing two people, officials said.

The convoy of some 25 vehicles came under attack after it got stuck in a traffic jam in Landi Kotal town in the Khyber tribal region.

&#8220;At least three unidentified gunmen opened fire on the convoy, killing a driver and his helper and damaging two vehicles,&#8221; senior local administration official Shakil Burki told AFP.

He said the gunmen fled after the attack, adding one person in the convoy was also injured. A senior local police official confirmed the incident and casualty toll.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility for the assault, but Taliban have often attacked Nato convoys.

Khyber is one of the seven semi-autonomous northwestern tribal regions where military has launched a series of operations against Taliban and Al-Qaeda linked militants.

Washington considers the tribal belt the main hub of Taliban and Al-Qaeda rebels plotting attacks on the West and in Afghanistan.


Gunmen attack Nato convoy in Khyber, kill two | The Nation


----------



## Death Rattle

Six labourers killed in firing in Pasni.

PASNI: Some unknown persons opened fire killing six labourers engaged in the construction of a road at Shadikor near the district here in Balochistan on Sunday, Geo News reported.

Levies sources said that some armed persons opened fire at Shadikor nearly 30 kilometer away from here, which resulted in the death of six labourers busy in the construction of a road.

Six labourers killed in firing near Pasni - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Safriz

And Shazain Bugti was released this week 

We will see new heights in Baluch terrorism.


----------



## somebozo

Fedualism breeds terrorism.
The fedual lords see development and prosperity as a threat to their rule and covertly breed terrorist to scare such opportunities away!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Labourers ? Why ? 

Few people don't even want roads ?


----------



## Black Widow

Safriz said:


> And Shazain Bugti was released this week
> 
> We will see new heights in Baluch terrorism.






How are u so sure that it is Balochs??? It could be Anti-Baloch ppl act.. Some Non-state actors like ....


----------



## somebozo

KRAIT said:


> Labourers ? Why ?
> 
> Few people don't even want roads ?



Sure the construction of this road was a RAW CIA MOSSAD KGB FSB conspiracy to ease the invasion and separation of Baluchistan!
(Sacarism)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Black Widow said:


> How are u so sure that it is Balochs??? It could be Anti-Baloch ppl act.. Some Non-state actors like ....



Anti-Development..
Tell tale signs of Feudel terrorism...


----------



## Windjammer

@WebMaster 
I thought posting local news was a banned topic, I wish when rules are made, they are also implemented.!!


----------



## airuah

Windjammer said:


> @WebMaster
> I thought posting local news was a banned topic, I wish when rules are made, they are also implemented.!!




local news of India are banned as they do not concern Pakistan, while those of Pakistan are allowed as this is a Pakistani forum....., hope you first follow the rules when creating threads related to INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarrar

We know BLA, BLF, BSO & other terrorist groups are trying their very best to stop any development work in Balochistan province, plus they are also trying to destroy what development was already made in the past.


----------



## KRAIT

*Blast at Khyber paramilitary camp kills at least one
*
PESHAWAR: *At least one security personnel was killed and five others injured Monday afternoon in a mysterious blast inside a paramilitary camp at Fort Slope in Khyber Agencys Bara tehsil, officials said.*

*Frontier Corps (FC) media cell confirmed that the blast had occurred because of an improvised explosive device inside a vehicle which was seized by the security forces the other day.*

*The blast destroyed five rooms inside Fort Slope. One personnel was killed and five others injured due to the explosion, FC officials said.
*
Intelligence officials, however, said* two security men were killed and seven others injured in the blast*.

The exact death toll could not be independently verified as reporters have limited access to the remote area where the explosion took place.

Blast at Khyber paramilitary camp kills at least one | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## Gandalf

Gunmen kill four in Balochistan


----------



## RazPaK

Humaray Indian members ko humari kitni pareshaani rehti hain. 

Yakeen karo asay lag tha hain kahbi yeh khushi mein humari mulak khi khabray de te hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

Pak army Captain, two soldiers killed in IED blast in Orakzai region | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

ORKAZAI REGION: *A Pakistan Army Captain and two soldiers were killed whereas two others were injured in an improvised explosive device (IED) attack in Upper Orakzai tribal region, officials confirmed.*

&#8220;The attack took place late last night when the security forces convoy was targeted in Arkhanjo Mamozai village in Upper Orakzai tribal region,&#8221; the Frontier Corps media spokesperson Major Fazl told Dawn.Com.

Two other Army personnel were also injured in the attack, officials further said.

Security forces launched a search operation in the area after the incident.

According to officials most of the region is now under the control of administration and the last pockets of resistance, in Upper Orakzai tribal region along the border of Tirah Valley of Khyber region and the adjoining Kurram Agency, are being cleared of militants.


----------



## illusion8

7 injured in bomb blast in Pakistan's NW Nowshera district

At least seven people including three children were injured on Tuesday in a bomb blast that hit Pakistan's northwestern district of Nowshera, local sources said.
According to the sources, the blast took place at about 10:09 a. m. local time near the house of Main Iftikhar Hussain, the Information Minister of Pakistan's northwestern province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, in the Pabbi area of the Nowshera.
The explosives material was fixed in a sewerage pipeline alongside the road and was detonated with a remote controlled device, the police said.
The explosion injured three children and four other people including a policeman who was on duty near the minister's house.
The police and rescue teams rushed to the site and shifted the injured to the Lady Reading Hospital in the provincial capital of Peshawar.
According to the local media reports, it might be an attempt to threaten the minister as he will address a public gathering in the afternoon in Pabbi, a town between Nowshera city and Peshawar.
No group or militant organization claimed responsibility for the blast yet.
Hussain, who is the main leader of provincially ruling Awami National Party (ANP), has been a strong critic of Pakistani Taliban.

http://www.sundaytimes.lk/world-news/31294-pakistan-bomb-kills-2-after-politician-targeted.html

PESHAWAR, Pakistan, March 12, 2013 (AFP) - A remote-controlled bomb targeting police killed two people in northwest Pakistan Tuesday, police said, hours after a blast near the home of a prominent provincial minister.
The bomb exploded near a police van carrying six people outside the main police station in the town of Bannu, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, district police chief Nisar Ahmed Tanoli told AFP.
Bannu is close to the lawless tribal area along the Afghan border where Taliban and other militants have hideouts.
An earlier blast in the town of Pabbi, just 60 metres (200 feet) from the home of Mian Iftikhar Hussain, the information minister for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, wounded six people.
Pakistan is due to hold a general election some time in May but concerns about poll security have grown amid a series of attacks, particularly after a series of bombings targeting minority Shiite Muslims killed at least 250 people.
Tanoli said the Bannu device contained 2 kg (4 lbs) of explosives and completely destroyed the police van.
&#8220;It was a remote-controlled bomb, planted on a motorbike parked outside the police station,&#8221; he said, adding that the blast killed two civilian passersby.
Police constable Mohammad Shiraz told AFP: &#8220;We were six people in the van which was on routine patrol in the city. A sudden blast ripped through the van and all of us were wounded.&#8221;Doctor Mahmood Jan at Bannu's hospital confirmed the death toll and said medics had received 14 wounded.
Hussain, a member of the province's ruling Awami National Party (ANP) whose son was killed by Taliban militants, was 25 km (15 miles) away in Peshawar at the time of the blast near his home, police said.


----------



## illusion8

PressTV - Bomb blast kills three Pakistani soldiers

Three Pakistani soldiers have been killed and two others wounded in a roadside bomb blast in the northwestern tribal region of Kurram near the Afghan border, a government official says.


Javed Khan, a local administrator in Kurram Agency, said the bomb went off near an army vehicle in Dogar village on Monday.

No group has claimed responsibility for the attack. However, the pro-Taliban militants are often blamed for the deadly bombings. 

The militants often attack security forces and civilians. They have killed thousands of Pakistani soldiers in recent years. 

The militants have also managed to spread their influence in various regions of Pakistan, despite countermeasures taken by the Pakistani army.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

in Kurram especially parts of lower Kurram the local talebs are broken into two split rival factions --Tehreek e Taleban Pakistan & Tehreek e Taleban Islami

both factions have been rival ones but both equally troublesome within that area.....surrounded by Afghanistan border from the north, west and south


----------



## Puchtoon

8 Killed in balochistan : Etribune


----------



## Necromancer

Blast in Bannu kills two; injures six.
Zahir Shah Sherazi | 22 mins ago

BANNU: An explosion in the Jani Khel area of Bannu District on Sunday killed two people and injured six people including a leader of the Awami National Party (ANP).

Eyewitnesses and local political administration officials told Dawn.com that at least one person had died whereas four others were injured in the blast targeting a convoy of Adnan Wazir, former member of provincial assembly belonging to the ANP, in the FR Jani Khel area of the district where an election rally was organised.

The casualties were shifted to District Headquarters Hospital Bannu where the condition of two wounded was reported as critical.

Two policemen and ANP&#8217;s candidate from PK-72 Adnan Wazir were among the injured.

Source: Dawn.com


----------



## Jango

QUETTA: At least 17 of Balochistan&#8217;s district&#8217;s were without electricity after miscreants blew up four pylons shutting off electrictiy supply to 47 grid stations in the province on Sunday, DawnNews reported.

A spokesperson of the Quetta Electric Supply Company (Qesco) said that some unknown persons blew up four 220 kv pylons situated between Sibi and Dera Murad Jamali areas, shutting down 47 grid stations and leaving 17 districts of Balochistan without power.

Balochistan&#8217;s 17 districts without power | Pakistan | DAWN.COM
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aur karo inko support.


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Attack on Rangers truck kills four personnel, injures four*

KARACHI: A bomb attack on a Rangers truck in the Korangi no. 5 area of Karachi on Wednesday killed at least four personnel and injured at least four others, reported Express News.
The blast took place outside the Rangers Headquarters in the area. The headquarters is situated near a residential area.
Express News correspondent Nadeem Khan said that according to bomb disposal squad, a bomb weighing 1.5 kilogrammes was planted near the gate and blew up when the truck neared it. The bomb was also packed with nuts and bolts.
&#8220;It was a bomb blast, the target seems to be a van of carrying soldiers,&#8221; police official Karim Khan told AFP.
&#8220;It was an attack on the Rangers&#8217; pickup truck,&#8221; senior police officer Tahir Naveed confirmed.
As a result of the attack, eight Rangers personnel were injured. The injured were moved to the Sindh government hospital and then to Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre (JPMC). Four of these though died of their injuries.
Shortly after the blast firing was heard and Rangers cordoned off the area. Heavy contingents of Rangers, police as well as rescue services arrived at the scene.
The bomb disposal squad reached the site almost half an hour after the blast.
The Rangers have been involved in a number of search operations against criminals and militants in the city during recent months.

Attack on Rangers truck kills four personnel, injures four &#8211; The Express Tribune

Rest in peace to brave rangers...


----------



## BATMAN

> I vehemently condemn the Taliban attack in Karachi resulting in the loss of 4 Rangers in the line of duty. I know that such attacks will not weaken the resolve of these fine men to execute law and order in Karachi and elsewhere in Pakistan. PM





nuclearpak said:


> QUETTA: At least 17 of Balochistan&#8217;s district&#8217;s were without electricity after miscreants blew up four pylons shutting off electrictiy supply to 47 grid stations in the province on Sunday, DawnNews reported.
> 
> A spokesperson of the Quetta Electric Supply Company (Qesco) said that some unknown persons blew up four 220 kv pylons situated between Sibi and Dera Murad Jamali areas, shutting down 47 grid stations and leaving 17 districts of Balochistan without power.
> 
> Balochistan&#8217;s 17 districts without power | Pakistan | DAWN.COM
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Aur karo inko support.



I was expecting an attack from Indians after beef thread.


----------



## notsuperstitious

BATMAN said:


> I was expecting an attack from Indians after beef thread.



You mean your offensive posts on a thread on PDF were responsible for the death of those pakistanis? Dude thats just messed up any way you look at it.


----------



## BATMAN

fateh71 said:


> You mean your offensive posts on a thread on PDF were responsible for the death of those pakistanis? Dude thats just messed up any way you look at it.



Telling, India state laws bans Muslims to celebrate their religious festivals make you offended!

Every terror attack in Pakistan is organized by RAW and its assets in Pakistan.


----------



## notsuperstitious

BATMAN said:


> Telling, India state laws bans Muslims to celebrate their religious festivals make you offended!
> 
> Every terror attack in Pakistan is organized by RAW and its assets in Pakistan.



LOL agreed, but to draw a link between a PDF thread and an attack in Pakistan is retarded even by the usual standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## niaz

TTP carrying out their threat to attack political parties that oppose their ideology.

Political targets


Saturday, April 13, 2013 
From Print Edition


The MQM believes that the killing of Fakhrul Islam, its electoral candidate from Hyderabad, was an act of targeted murder carried out by the Taliban. Taliban spokesman Ehsanullah Ehsan has claimed responsibility for the shooting of the politician and attributed it to the fact that the MQM has spoken out against militancy and favoured a secular state. The assassination comes very soon after a PPP candidate was killed in Karachi, three other MQM men gunned down in another incident last month and an independent contestant previously associated with the ANP targeted in FR Bannu. An ANP candidate escaped miraculously in Peshawar on Thursday.

It is now becoming clear that  along with other violent elements  the militants do indeed intend to carry out their threats to kill persons associated with parties they have identified as being un-Islamic. For candidates contesting the elections on the tickets of these parties, the contest is beginning to resemble an insane game of Russian roulette. Such parties will obviously be held back in their campaigning. Indeed this has already happened with Asfandyar Wali deciding not to lead the ANP effort and Bilawal Bhuttos movement severely restricted because of fears for his life. The Taliban have thus become invisible players in the coming election. This is a danger that we hope has been taken into account, along with others, by the army while strategising for security during the polls.

Political targets - thenews.com.pk


----------



## Puchtoon

Female suicide bomber blow herself in bajaur ,4-5 dead,many injured


----------



## Ayush

BATMAN said:


> I was expecting an attack from Indians after beef thread.



so raw attacks pakistan for anti india threads on pdf...


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Pakistan blasts leave several wounded

Five people injured in Quetta after coordinated blasts | Pakistan | DAWN.COM

Five including 2 Levies men injured in Chaman blast | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

Bomb blast injures 13 in Quetta | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## babajees

I recently heard from someone that local parties esp. MQM is carrying out attacks in Karachi and since TTP has already said they will attack them, hence its a very good cover. Most recent example, a blast outside MQM's closed office! Apparently the bike used belonged to an MQM activist and common people died in that blast.

Also, why is it so easy for TTP to claim each and every blast? Aren't calls intercepted/traced etc? Or maybe not all calls are real (or made by TTP etc??)


----------



## RazorMC

Blast heard on Burns Rd, Karachi. Sound heard for miles around. Lots of people injured.

Blast was near MQM's sector office.


----------



## lightoftruth

.....Blast kills two ANP leaders in KP.......


----------



## WarMonger

Five persons gunned down in Balochistan's Sibi area - DAWN.COM


----------



## WarMonger

Associated Press; 3 Policemen were killed and another one was injured when a bomb targeted them in the city of Peshawar says senior Police official Shafiullah Khan.

SOURCE: Associated Press(AP).


----------



## WarMonger

Karachi_Times &#8207;@Karachi_Times 7m
#Peshawar: Sara Khadra Mein Security Forces K Qafly Par Shiddat Pasando Ka Hamla, 5 Ahelkar Shaheed, Firing Jari,
RPT: Alam
(11:40) #fb


----------



## muse

Talks baby, that's the answer - No longer do we go out and catch criminals and try and convict them and punish them, now it's all about "talks" -- I mean why not? Us talks to Talib, so why shouldn't Pakistan? could it be because US lives thousands of miles away and will ultimately go away, where are th 190 million Pakistanis going to go away to?


----------



## karan.1970

WarMonger said:


> Karachi_Times &#8207;@Karachi_Times 7m
> #Peshawar: Sara Khadra Mein Security Forces K Qafly Par Shiddat Pasando Ka Hamla, 5 Ahelkar Shaheed, Firing Jari,
> RPT: Alam
> (11:40) #fb



what is shiddat pasand? I always thought shiddat was used in positive contexts like passion...


----------



## Argus Panoptes

karan.1970 said:


> what is shiddat pasand? I always thought shiddat was used in positive contexts like passion...



That is government-speak translation of "extremist" based on the literal meaning "intensity (shiddat) those who like (pasand)".


----------



## karan.1970

Argus Panoptes said:


> That is government-speak translation of "extremist" based on the literal meaning "intensity (shiddat) those who like (pasand)".



why the fcuk not call them what they are.. terrorists...?


----------



## WarMonger

*Three policemen killed in Pakistan.*
Last Updated: Friday, June 21, 2013, 20:42 A- A A+


Peshawar: Three policemen were killed and as many injured when militants attacked a police van in northwest Pakistan on Friday, officials said. 

The armed militants attacked the van at Babajee Kandao in Buner district of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa province. 

An assistant sub-inspector was among those killed. 

The policemen engaged the militants and exchanged fire for some time.


The injured were taken to a nearby hospital. 

Additional security forces reached the area and authorities imposed a curfew before a search operation was launched. 

No group claimed responsibility for the attack, which was carried out hours after a suicide bomber blew himself up in a Shia madrassa in Peshawar, the capital of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa. 

Fourteen people were killed and over 30 injured in the suicide attack. 

PTI

Three policemen killed in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## Gentelman

karan.1970 said:


> why the fcuk not call them what they are.. terrorists...?



shidat pasand is synonym of deshatgard(terrorist) but is a bit lighter word means a bit less horrifing thats why it is often used with deshatgard for terrorists


----------



## niaz

karan.1970 said:


> why the fcuk not call them what they are.. terrorists...?



India had only one Nathoo Ram Godse, in Pakistan we have thousands and admired by TV anchors, Urdu press columnists, lawyers, retired High Court Judges etc. Who cares if rest of the world thinks that Islam is an intolerant and blood thirsty religion and Pakistan economy is going down the drain due to abysmal Law & order situation created by these terrorists. These people are doing Allah's work by killing the apostate Shias and other infidels; attacking GHQ, PNS Mehran & PAF Kamra, female students and the 50,000 or so US drone supporting Pakistanis.

Taliban and their allies are 'Not enemies' of PTI. Jamaat Islami Ameer Munawwar Hassan calls them his friends; there are quite a few members of this forum who have soft spot for these 'Mujahids' of Islam. 

Dare we call them what they really are! Perish the thought. 


Here is another one of there attack which thankfully did not succeed.



Quote

Ominous message: SHC judge attacked

THE targeting of Justice Maqbool Baqars convoy in Karachi on Wednesday morning is a clear message from religious militants that even a high court judge with a significant security detail is within their reach. The incident is probably the first of its kind where such a high-ranking jurist has been targeted. While the fact that the Sindh High Court judge survived the attack was nothing short of a miracle, a number of people  mostly policemen and Rangers in his entourage  died in the bomb attack that left no doubt of its intensity. Surely, the number of fatalities could have been reduced if the unfortunate men had been equipped with protective gear. Claiming responsibility for the bombing, the Pakistani Taliban have said Justice Baqar, a member of the Shia community, was targeted due to his anti-Taliban and anti-Mujahideen decisions. The judge was also believed to be on Lashkar-i-Jhangvis hit list while a TTP suspect arrested in Karachi last year told police that Maqbool Baqar was among his intended targets. The jurist had served as the administrative judge of the anti-terrorism courts in Karachi and initially heard terrorism cases in this capacity.

When a judge of the seniority and stature of Justice Baqar can so easily be targeted, how can we expect judges from lower courts to move actively on cases to convict terrorism suspects? In the aftermath of the attack, perhaps it will not be surprising if lower court judges refuse to hear terrorism cases. That is why, as this newspaper has frequently pointed out, a proper system is required to protect judges, lawyers and witnesses involved in anti-terrorism cases. The intimidation and threats these individuals face plays a major part in keeping the conviction rate low. Unless this changes, we cannot expect progress when it comes to convicting militants. While senior judges do have adequate security, as in Justice Baqars case, the security arrangements for ATC judges and prosecutors are insufficient, which means those on the front line of the legal battle against militancy are exposed to considerable danger. It is hoped Wednesdays incident will trigger a rethink in the way terrorism cases are heard and conducted in Pakistan.

And while reform is needed where the security of individuals associated with anti-terrorism cases is concerned, the larger issue is that of addressing the menace of sectarian and ****** militancy. The fact remains that until the ****** infrastructure is dismantled by the security and intelligence apparatus, judges, lawmakers, government officials, security personnel and common citizens will continue to be open, soft targets for militants.

Unquote

Ominous message: SHC judge attacked - DAWN.COM


----------



## David James

2 die in Pakistan after suicide bomber's explosives go off prematurely - CNN.com


----------



## RAW007

Cop killed during firing in Sawat
Posted by nazish on Jul 12th, 2013 // No Comment

Cop killed during firing in Sawat. Mingora Swat region unidentified gunmen killed a policeman on duty. According to police, officers in service Nava Aminullah Cali region is Mingora when gunmen opened fire, he Sehar time and fled the scene.
Following the attack, police Aminullah received serious injuries and was taken to hospital Reeve match, where he succumbed to his injuries. After the incident, police cordoned off the area and started a search operation to catch the accused.

Cop killed during firing in Sawat | PaperPK News about Pakistan


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Three shot dead in Pakistan - The Hindu


----------



## Zarvan

ISI office has been bombed in sukkhur 4 killed 8 injured


----------



## Amaa'n

Death to the enemies...... may the silient warriors rest in peace


----------



## Amaa'n

foxbat said:


> This one time, i am not able to say RIP ....



Please leave and no need to comment if you cant respect the fallen soliders.....
Btw @Zarvan media is reporting it as attack on dig house?.....covering up the story perhaps i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Multiple blasts rock Sukkur; at least 15 injured: info minister - DAWN.COM

KARACHI: A series of back to back blasts rocked an upscale neighbourhood in the southern town of Sukkur on Wednesday evening, injuring at least 15 people. *Sounds of sporadic gunfire were heard from the area following the blasts.*

"I can confirm at least four blasts hit the area, but I can't confirm at the moment if there were more," provincial Information Minister Sharjeel Memon told a news channel.

Memon confirmed at least 15 people were injured the explosions, although he said it was premature to give an exact number of casualties.

"The wounded have been shifted to the hospital where they are undergoing medical treatment. I can only confirmed 15 injured," he said.

Sukkur is located around 500 kilometres from Karachi, the main city of Sindh province. The explosions hit the Barrage Colony area where the residences of several government officers and the offices of an intelligence agency are known to be located.


----------



## L@eeq




----------



## third eye

*3 Dead in four Consecutive Explosions*

*SUKKUR: At least three people have died and 40 were were injured in four consecutive explosions that took place in Barrage Colony, Sukkur on Wednesday evening, Express News reported.
*
Police officials confirmed that the explosions were targeted at the DIG House.

The area also houses an imam bargah, Rangers&#8217; headquarters and the house of an ISI official.

&#8220;The subsequent blasts occurred as people were moving towards the site of the explosion after the first explosion,&#8221; reported Express News correspondent Sajjad Ali Shah.

*The roof of the houses in the area, including the DIG house collapsed due to the intensity of the blast.*

It is being feared that people are trapped underneath the rubble. Rescue teams are taking the injured to the hospital.

Police officials reached the site of the explosion.

However, Shah said that they were unable to reach the DIG House because of the repeated explosions.

Firing ensued immediately after the explosions and it is being feared that the suspected militants are still present in the area.

The nature and intensity of the explosion is yet to be determined.

3 dead in four consecutive Sukkur explosions &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## haviZsultan

ISI is being severely targetted by the bearded barbarians known as the Taliban. Terrorists are causing massive damage to Pakistan and we have yet to develop a strategy or a plan to eliminate them. What a disgrace. We can't run our own homeland well and get rid of terrorists in our own backyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

*5 dead in Six consecutive Sukkur explosions*

5 dead in five consecutive Sukkur explosions &#8211; The Express Tribune


SUKKUR: At least five people have died and 40 were were injured in six consecutive explosions that took place in Barrage Colony, Sukkur on Wednesday evening, Express News reported.

*Up to 10 gunmen attacked the heavily guarded compound and detonated four bombs, said Masood Bangash, the deputy superintendent of police in Sukkur.
*
He said the local offices of the Inter-Services Intelligence, the Pakistani military intelligence force, seemed to be the main target.

The area also houses an imam bargah, Commissioner House and Rangers&#8217; headquarters.

&#8220;The subsequent blasts occurred as people were moving towards the site of the explosion after the first explosion,&#8221; reported Express News correspondent Sajjad Ali Shah.

The roof of the houses in the area, including the DIG house collapsed due to the intensity of the blast.

It is being feared that people are trapped underneath the rubble. Rescue teams are taking the injured to the hospital.

Police officials reached the site of the explosion.

However, Shah said that they were unable to reach the DIG House because of the repeated explosions.

Firing ensued immediately after the explosions and it is being feared that the four to eight suspected militants are still present in the area.

One of the deceased was identified as Ahsan Malik.

The nature and intensity of the explosion is yet to be determined.

The security officials are in preparation to carry out an extensive attack on the militants present.


----------



## foxbat

This is nasty.. Till now, ISI was probably the only organization that was not so blatantly targeted by the terrorists..


----------



## Amaa'n

foxbat said:


> This is nasty.. Till now, ISI was probably the only organization that was not so blatantly targeted by the terrorists..



you need to let go of your personal hatered towards the said organization, they have been attacked many times, Hamza camp in Rawalpindi is one example, personnel getting shot and killed on the street is a different tale to tell.


----------



## foxbat

balixd said:


> you need to let go of your personal hatered towards the said organization, they have been attacked many times, Hamza camp in Rawalpindi is one example, personnel getting shot and killed on the street is a different tale to tell.



What part of my post indicated any hatred ..? If you look at the trends, relatively speaking, ISI has so far managed to stay ahead of the militants.. Wont you agree?


----------



## Menace2Society

Indians at work again.

Only thinking like an Indian would you attack ISI and Sri Lankan cricketers.

Release the evidence and declare war, time to settle old scores.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

I don't understand that how long we are gonna say R.I.P?how long we will keep on burying our women,children,our parents, jawans?
Our government must make clear policy against these terrorists,we condemn such black-listed monstrous terrorists organizations.


----------



## third eye

Menace2Society said:


> Indians at work again.
> 
> Only thinking like an Indian would you attack ISI and Sri Lankan cricketers.
> 
> Release the evidence and declare war, time to settle old scores.



Everything that goes wrong is ' because of someone else" !


----------



## foxbat

balixd said:


> i am in no mood to waste my time with a troll like you, just read you post # 2165 , where YOU said ISI has been not been attacked by militants, and they are the only organization safe - i know where you were going with this.....but I will repeat myself again ISI has been attacked too



You are overreacting dude. All I am saying is that the terrorists are becoming more and more daring. First it was civilians, then police, then army and now ISI..


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> Please leave and no need to comment if you cant respect the fallen soliders.....
> Btw @Zarvan media is reporting it as attack on dig house?.....covering up the story perhaps i guess



It was ISI office at least two off ISI men are dead most media is telling that its ISI office


----------



## Amaa'n

it has been confirmed in the news that it was ISI office which was attacked


Zarvan said:


> It was ISI office at least two off ISI men are dead most media is telling that its ISI office


----------



## SQ8

foxbat said:


> You are overreacting dude. All I am saying is that the terrorists are becoming more and more daring. First it was civilians, then police, then army and now ISI..



Posted by someone who has no idea of the situation other than NDTV.
The ISI was possibly the first to be hit as certain Taliban members ratted out ISI operatives in villages and many of these gentlemen were tortured and mutilated in the worst possible manner. The ISI has been attacked again and again since 2007, so perhaps you need to go do a bit of research before returning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Sukkur blasts: ISI compound cleared of terrorists*

KARACHI: A series of blasts rocked the southern town of Sukkur late Wednesday as militants rammed an explosive-laden vehicle into a compound of Pakistan&#8217;s premier intelligence agency, security officials said.

At least seven people were killed and over 40 injured in the brazen attack on the local headquarters of the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI), said DG Rangers Major-General Rizwan Akhtar.

The terrorists had seized control of one government building, and security forces locked into a grueling gun-battle with the attackers lasting over an hour in the high-security Barrage Colony area of Sukkur, located around 500 kilometres from Karachi, the main city of Sindh province.

Akhtar confirmed that the ISI compound had now been cleared of the militants.

&#8220;All three terrorists who entered the compound have been killed. Casualties and damage assessment is in progress and a search operation for any leftover explosives is underway,&#8221; said Akhtar.

He said the front wall and gate of the ISI headquarters has been blown away by the impact of the first blast.

Another building caught fire and the wall of a third had collapsed, the state-owned channel PTV reported earlier.

One more attacker was suspected to be alive and hiding in a building, said Masood Bangash, the deputy superintendent of police in Sukkur.

A senior police official said it appeared to be &#8220;an organised terrorist attack&#8221;.

Militants have launched such sophisticated attacks before, but Sukkur has been traditionally immune from such violence.

Last year, militants attacked Kamra, a major airbase, and damaged an aircraft.

The year before, Pakistani Taliban gunmen attacked a naval base in Karachi, the country&#8217;s biggest city. Ten military personnel were killed in the 16-hour assault.

In 2009, they attacked the national army headquarters in the garrison town of Rawalpindi, close to the federal capital.

Sukkur blasts: ISI compound cleared of terrorists - DAWN.COM


----------



## babajees

It was first reported 10 terrorists attacked, but media now saying all 5 terrorists have been killed. Whats the correct and true version?


----------



## foxbat

Oscar said:


> Posted by someone who has no idea of the situation other than NDTV.
> The ISI was possibly the first to be hit as certain Taliban members ratted out ISI operatives in villages and many of these gentlemen were tortured and mutilated in the worst possible manner. The ISI has been attacked again and again since 2007, so perhaps you need to go do a bit of research before returning.



Thanks kind sir for the correction. And I believe such forums themselves are a good source of research. All of us learn by exchanging such information.


----------



## iPhone

So, here we go. Ramazaan has arrived and with it the violence perpetrated by these degenerates of ttp. It seems for the past couple of years there strategy revolves around dealing as much damage during ramazaan as possible.

Their thinking behind this must be that people are fasting, so they'll be less attentive and energetic won't be able to fight to their full capacity due to the hunger and this will give them a big window to succeed. Some of the big attacks were launched after the breaking of the fast cuz people feel even more drained after they break their fast.

Expect more attacks during the last ten days. I would put the entire country and especially the military installations at highest alert the last seven days of ramazaan, regardless of whether threats were intercepted or not. Prepare yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Gunmen target FRP deputy commander in Peshawar*
By AFP Published: July 25, 2013
PESHAWAR: Gunmen ambushed Deputy Commander of Frontier Reserve Police Gul Wali Khan as he headed to work in Peshawar on Thursday, seriously wounding him and killing his bodyguard and driver, officials said.
Khan was going to his office from home when four people on two motorbikes lay in wait on both sides of the road, police official Imran Shahid said.
They opened fire on his vehicle. His bodyguard and his driver have been killed, Shahid told AFP.
A spokesman for the Lady Reading Hospital said the commander was in a critical condition.
We have received two dead bodies and the situation of the deputy commander is critical. He has been hit by three bullets and he is in surgery, the spokesman, Jamil Shah, told AFP.
There was no immediate claim of responsibility.
The attack came hours after suicide gunmen and car bombers targeted an office of ISI in Sukkur, sparking a shootout that left seven people dead.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## babajees

According to media reports, #TTP Jindullah Group Spokesman Ahmed Marwat claims the responsibility of yesterday's attack on ISI in Sukkur


----------



## CENTCOM

Those who choose to side with conspiracy theories should realize that the terrorists are only focused on pushing their deadly agenda forward. They are not concerned with our failure to realize the obvious; they just continue to push their deadly agenda forward. Time after time we find the same culprits behind these attacks. We&#8217;ve just approached the midpoint in Ramadan, and these terrorists have already conducted several deadly acts of terror. The seriousness of the situation requires us to refrain from indulging in the conspiracy theories, and instead, focus our efforts against those who are looking to disrupt our peace objectives. We have full confidence in Pakistan&#8217;s ability to counter the threat posed by the extremist organizations. We are working closely with the government of Pakistan and hope to negate the common threat through mutual cooperation. 
We repeat what Jen Psaki, Department of State Spokesperson, said recently: &#8220;The United States stands with the people of Pakistan in condemning such senseless and inhumane acts [recent bombings]. We offer our deepest condolences to the families of those killed and wish those injured a speedy recovery.&#8221;

Ali Khan
DET, United States Central Command


----------



## third eye

PESHAWAR: The Tehrik-i-Taliban Jundullah group on Thursday claimed responsibility for the attack on the compound of Pakistan's Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) in Sukkur.

Spokesperson for the proscribed militant group, Ahmed Marwat, told Dawn.com from an undisclosed location that the attack was carried out in retaliation to the recent killing of their comrade, Waliur Rehman, and drone strikes carried in the region.

He further claimed that "the militant organisation had sent four suicide bombers to target the ISI office because the Pakistani Army and ISI are working in connivance with the US."

An apparent suicide bomber first blew himself up in front of a police building on Wednesday and then a second suicide bomber detonated an explosive-filled car outside the ISI office in Sukkur.

The terrorists had seized control of one government building, sparking a shoot-out between the militants and security forces in the high-security Barrage Colony area.

At least nine people were killed, including five attackers and four agency officials in the attack.

http://dawn.com/news/1031848/pakist...group-claims-responsibility-for-sukkur-attack






CENTCOM said:


> Those who choose to side with conspiracy theories should realize that the terrorists are only focused on pushing their deadly agenda forward. They are not concerned with our failure to realize the obvious; they just continue to push their deadly agenda forward. Time after time we find the same culprits behind these attacks. We&#8217;ve just approached the midpoint in Ramadan, and these terrorists have already conducted several deadly acts of terror. The seriousness of the situation requires us to refrain from indulging in the conspiracy theories, and instead, focus our efforts against those who are looking to disrupt our peace objectives. We have full confidence in Pakistan&#8217;s ability to counter the threat posed by the extremist organizations. We are working closely with the government of Pakistan and hope to negate the common threat through mutual cooperation.
> We repeat what Jen Psaki, Department of State Spokesperson, said recently: &#8220;The United States stands with the people of Pakistan in condemning such senseless and inhumane acts [recent bombings]. We offer our deepest condolences to the families of those killed and wish those injured a speedy recovery.&#8221;
> 
> Ali Khan
> DET, United States Central Command



I am sorry, this post sounds like a sermon..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Two security men injured in IED attack in Peshawar - DAWN.COM

PESHAWAR: At least two security forces&#8217; persons were injured Sunday when a roadside Improvised Explosive Device (IED) targeted their vehicle in Peshawar&#8217;s Wazir Bagh area.

According to a DawnNews source, the police mobile van was targeted with a roadside IED in Wazir Bagh on the outskirts of Peshawar.

The vehicle was completely damaged and two security forces&#8217; persons were injured.

No loss of life was reported in the incident.

Peshawar is the gateway to Pakistan's troubled northwestern tribal region where troops have for years been locked in deadly battles with insurgents.

There was no immediate claim of responsibility after today&#8217;s attack, but outlawed militant organisation Tehrik-i-Taliban Pakistan has frequently targeted police and security forces with bomb and gun attacks during the five-year insurgency.


----------



## muse

IED good in A'stan, bad in P'stan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zilahumafazal

The huge explosion outside the office of a sensitive agency in Faisalabad on 8th of March took lives of more than 30 people leaving more than 100 injured. This explosion was not only another desperate attempt to destabilize Pakistan but also a futile effort to keep the law-enforcing agencies away from their devoted objective of fighting against terrorism. The people behind such type of heinous activities are living in a fool's paradise; they think that they would succeed in frightening the nation and in convincing the people to follow and support terrorist designs. But the facts are absolutely otherwise. According to the authentic media reports since July 2007, some 4,000 people have been killed in bomb blasts, suicide and gun attacks which mostly targeted the security officials and the people from the law-enforcing agencies but after every blast and suicidal attack we find our security agencies working more forcefully than ever before. Terrorist attacks in Pakistan are out rightly condemned and openly rejected by all segments of society. The law-enforcing agencies are not only sincerely committed to fight the menace of terrorism with all possible zeal and zest but also ever alert to provide all kinds of support to the victims of terrorist attacks. Their only aim is to maintain a superb situation of law and order against terrorist activities. In spite of hundreds of terrorist activities against the Pakistan army, the police and the intelligence agencies, all these three institutions are conducting successful operations to eliminate the roots of militancy in Pakistan. They are determined to carry on such operations against terrorism till their last breath. The people of Pakistan are very well aware of the real motives behind these terrorist activities. They know very well from where the terrorists get financial support, technical assistance and terrorist training. Sacrifices offered by Pakistan in Global War on Terror are very significant and deserve matching recognition by USA, EU and other world leading countries. Unfortunately the international media seems unwilling to admit these sacrifices. It is always involved in an onslaught insinuating against Pakistan's Armed Forces and the law-enforcing agencies of Pakistan, blaming them of playing a double game. The Faisalabad blast is another proof of the sacrifices offered by the security agencies of Pakistan.


----------



## lightoftruth

Blast in Mastung shopping centre kills one &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Inception-06

CENTCOM said:


> We offer our deepest condolences to the families of those killed and wish those injured a speedy recovery.
> 
> Ali Khan
> DET, United States Central Command



OK we believe you, you should OFFER us 50 Cobra Helicopters and 100 Transporthelis (armed) so we can start a offensive against this terrorist ! Not a bad Idea what do you think Mr. Ali Khan ?


----------



## RescueRanger

muse said:


> IED good in A'stan, bad in P'stan



IED means bad news for everyone, people think that it's the blast that kills, yet before you are even touched by the fragmentation or thermal impact of the explosion, you will suffer immediate and fatal brain damage due to rapid compression of air into your ear canals, which is closely followed by ruptured lungs. 

So yeah IED's anywhere = VERY BAD NEWS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Attack on Jaffar Express near Machh - DAWN.COM

QUETTA: At least four people were killed and over 10 wounded during an attack on the Rawalpindi-bound Jaffar Express on Friday, DawnNews reported.

The train, which began its journey from Quetta, was attacked with rockets near Machh Town in Balochistans Bolan district.

Following the rocket attack, the assailants began shooting at the train.

Security forces retaliated and were engaged in an exchange of fire with the attackers which was still ongoing.

Additional contingents of the Frontier Corps (FC) and Levies had reached the area and were assisting security forces in retaliating the attack.

Fridays attack comes just over a week after gunmen disguised as security personnel killed 11 civilians and two security men after kidnapping them from Punjab-bound passenger coaches also near Machh Town.

The coaches were coming from Quetta and the banned Baloch Liberation Army (BLA) had claimed responsibility for the killings.

Balochistan, Pakistans largest province by area, is plagued by extremist militancy and sectarian violence, as well as a regional insurgency waged by separatist militants.


----------



## Parul

Rest In Peace!


----------



## naveen mishra

RIP........................


----------



## rockstarIN

RIP.......


----------



## Bomber Command

Mean while in Swabi a policeman was killed and 4 other injured in an ambush.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

rockstarIN said:


> RIP.......



rest in peace indeed not in Kashmir not by LeT 
but tactics are the same and victims are civilains


----------



## Areesh

Even senior members just because of there urge to troll fail to understand that there is a sticky thread for such incidents and open threads for every other incident of violence inside Pakistan. Then they whine later that they are banned by mods for no reason.

Difficult situation for Mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Irfan Baloch said:


> rest in peace indeed not in Kashmir not by LeT
> but tactics are the same and victims are civilains



Any death, civilian or soldier, Indian or Pakistani is not a good news.


----------



## cyphercide

(CNN) -- Armed militants attacked a passenger train in southwestern Pakistan, killing three people and injuring more than a dozen others, police said on Friday.

The attackers fired on the Jaffar Express with a rocket before opening fire on the train in Balochistan's troubled Bolan district, said Muhammad Imran, a police official.

Rail service was temporarily suspended following the attack.


Militants attack train in Pakistan - CNN.com


----------



## Ayush

RIP.... was it BLA??


----------



## Areesh

Already posted at least three times. The terrorists involved might be dead by now due to operation by security forces after the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

Areesh said:


> Already posted at least three times. The terrorists involved might be dead by now due to operation by security forces after the attack.



Kindly post the parallel thread/threads in order to merge the incident with the others.


----------



## fatman17

*Pakistan prison escapee evolves into al Qaeda-backed jailbreak artist*


Police officials said nearly 400 inmates escaped, including Adnan Rasheed, who was on death row for trying to assassinate former President Pervez Musharraf. 

By Katharine Houreld


ISLAMABAD | Thu Aug 29, 2013



ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - The young Pakistani militant pounds a boxing bag, removes a pistol from its holster and fires in slow motion across gently sunlit fields.

"After eight years in a death cell, he came out - by the grace of Allah - and now he is back on the battlefield," intones the YouTube video voiceover.

Adnan Rasheed, the long-haired, laughing star of the video, escaped that death cell and went on to set up an Islamist group specializing in jailbreaks, masterminding a raid that freed 250 prisoners, including Taliban militants.

Little was known about the group, Ansar al-Aseer, before the July 30 raid on the jail in the northwestern Pakistani town of Dera Ismail Khan. A well-funded alliance of fighters armed with explosives and rocket-propelled grenades carried out the attack with military-like precision.

Drone strikes have killed many senior militants, but the jailbreak shows how Pakistan faces an uphill struggle in tackling a Taliban insurgency even as the Taliban step up attacks in neighboring Afghanistan. Most NATO troops there are due to leave next year.

Militants from the Pakistani and Afghan Taliban, the Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan, banned Sunni sectarian group Lashkar-e-Jhangvi and al Qaeda all co-operated in the jailbreak, security officials and militants said.

Several similar groups have broken up after short periods and the durability of Ansar al-Aseer is not yet clear. But the story of 33-year-old Rasheed, jailed for trying to assassinate former President Pervez Musharraf, illustrates how low-ranking foot-soldiers can evolve into prominent militant commanders.

AN OFFICER NICKNAMED "TALIBAN"

As a young air force officer, Rasheed dreamed of studying in Germany, he told the militant magazine Azan.

But after the September 11, 2001, attacks on the United States he decided to join the Afghan Taliban. His desertion earned him the nickname "Taliban" and 14 days in military jail.

Later he tried to become a suicide bomber but returned to the air force, discouraged, when his militant group split, he told the magazine. He only returned because he hoped to fight neighboring India, he said.

In 2003, Rasheed and three other members of the air force tried to blow up Musharraf, angered by his alliance with the United States.

The men were jailed, but last year Rasheed escaped with nearly 400 other inmates when militants attacked that prison. Since then, he has appeared in two videos with Ansar al-Aseer, dedicated to freeing militant prisoners.

"My beloved brothers behind bars ... I didn't forget you," he said in Urdu in a video released in January, sitting cross-legged under a tree with two bearded men who later in the clip speak in Russian and German. "The first purpose of this group is to make your release possible by all means."

In the second video, called "Death Squad for Musharraf", Rasheed threatens to send the former president, himself charged with the 2007 murder of former prime minister Benazir Bhutto, "to hell" and his small group of masked fighters perform push ups, leapfrogs and marksmanship exercises.

Last month, Rasheed wrote a letter justifying the Taliban's attempted killing of schoolgirl Malala Yousafzai, a campaigner for girls' education in Pakistan. Malala was shot by Taliban gunmen in October as she left school in northwestern Pakistan.

So far, Rasheed's group is relatively unknown. The Taliban already have well-established sub-units, including the Tora Shpa or "Black Night," which raises cash through bank robberies and kidnappings, and the Khorasan, who torture and kill those suspected of directing drone strikes.

AL QAEDA BACKING

Ansar al-Aseer was mainly funded by the Taliban and helped by al Qaeda trainers, two Taliban militants said. Three of the al Qaeda trainers - a Saudi Arabian, a Kuwaiti and a Yemeni - were killed in a drone strike in South Waziristan last month, one of the militants said.

"Ansar al-Aseer's aim is to attack the jails and sub-jails where our mujahideen brothers are present," a senior Taliban commander told Reuters. "Financially it is supported by a number of groups ... al Qaeda provides support and weapons training to the new recruits."

But militant sub-groups frequently disband or change names to confuse security services or as loyalties shift, said Saifullah Mahsud of the FATA Research Center, which tracks militant activity in Pakistan's tribal areas.

The jailbreak was the first time many militants had heard of Ansar al-Aseer, he said.

The attack on Dera Ismail Khan underscored the militants' ability to infiltrate the security forces. A handful of fighters went to town three months beforehand to cultivate police and prison contacts, a security official said.

One such sympathizer opened the prison's main gate for the militants, he said.

The jailbreak itself had been meticulously planned. Some fighters donned police uniforms. Others disguised as a military convoy roared down from the Taliban stronghold of North Waziristan. Plainclothes fighters cut power to the jail and set up nine roadblocks to ambush reinforcements. Radio messages tricked soldiers into preparing for an attack on the barracks.

The tactics were so successful that the attackers did not use the seven suicide bombers they had on standby, the security official said.

After the attack, authorities said they would beef up security around high-profile detainees. But few think that will deter future raids.

*"The state is not waking up," the security official said. "We are going to see more of these attacks."*

(Editing by John Chalmers and Nick Macfie)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

We have to stop the tide of terrorist attacks in Pakistan. We should be pro-active and should eliminate threats before they occur. The army has my respect but I am very worried about our failures. Not a single top terrorist commander captured or killed, daily attacks by the militants and no solution or easy end to this war in sight I really get depressed. 

We should make solid efforts to defeat the terrorists utterly and salvage some of the Pakistan army's respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Blast during Live show..

[video]http://www.jahaztv.com/2013/09/04/blast-in-live-show-of-****-channel/[/video]


----------



## karan.1970

Three ?peace committee? activists beheaded - DAWN.COM

LANDI KOTAL: Militants beheaded three activists of a peace committee and kidnapped four others during an attack on a house in Bara early on Monday, sources said.

A gang of armed men resorted to heavy firing before storming the house in Qambarabad area of Shalobar.

Jahangir Khan, a member of the Shalobar peace committee, told Dawn that they had found headless bodies of three of their colleagues, adding that four others had been taken away by the attackers.

The committee members tried to take the bodies to Peshawar and hold a protest demonstration on the Ring Road, but were stopped by security forces.

Mr Khan said security personnel had forcibly taken the bodies from them and shifted them to a Levies centre in Shahkas. He accused the Bara-based Lashkar-i-Islam (LI) of beheading and kidnapping the committee members. The outlawed group also took away the severed heads, he said.

Lashkar-i-Islam denied the allegation and said the group was adhering to a ceasefire it had agreed to after the administration reopened some important roads in Bara.

But the peace committee said they had been receiving threatening SMS from LI&#8217;s local commanders.

This was the first incident since the political administration reopened some roads linking Bara to Peshawar and Jamrud.

Locals feared the latest incident would affect peace efforts in Bara and return to the area of thousands of people displaced by the poor law and order.

Meanwhile, an activist of another peace committee was shot dead at Jalozai camp for internally displaced persons in Nowshera district.

Gulabat Khan, a member of the IDP Shura at the camp, told Dawn that gunmen on motorcycle fired at Mirza Khan, killing him on the spot.

He said Mirza Khan was an elder of the Akkakhel tribe and associated with the pro-government peace committee. He had been living at the camp along with his family for more than three years.

It was the first such incident in the camp.


----------



## Zeeshan S.

*Ansarul Muhajideen suicide bomber kills 2 Pakistani troops*
By BILL ROGGIONovember 20, 2013

Ansarul Muhajideen, a jihadist group in Pakistan known to include Uzbek fighters, claimed credit for a suicide attack in the Taliban-controlled tribal agency of North Waziristan today that killed two paramilitary Frontier Corps troops. The group's spokesman said the attack was carried out to avenge the death of former Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan emir Hakeemullah Mehsud, who was killed earlier this month in a US drone strike.

The suicide bomber attacked a Frontier Corps checkpoint on the Bannu-Mir Ali Road earlier today, killing two troops and wounding seven more, _Dawn_ reported. The paramilitary Frontier Corps are a frequent target of jihadists in the tribal areas as they are not as well armed or as well trained as regular Pakistani Army troops.

Abu Baseer, the spokesman for Ansarul Muhajideen, claimed the attack in a statement that was given to _AFP_. He said the group was taking revenge on Pakistani forces for permitting the US to conduct the Nov. 1 drone strike in Miramshah, North Waziristan, that killed Hakeemullah.

Ansarul Muhajideen has claimed credit for three other attacks against Pakistani military forces in the past year. On Jan. 13, the group ambushed a Pakistani military convoy as it traveled on a road in the Ramzak area of North Waziristan. Fourteen soldiers were killed in the attack and 25 more were wounded. A spokesman claimed the attack was carried out to retaliate for Pakistani military complicity in the US drone campaign in Pakistan's tribal areas.

Less than two weeks prior to the Ansarul Mujahideen attack, the US killed Mullah Nazir in a drone strike. Nazir was a powerful independent Taliban commander in South Waziristan who also said he was a member of al Qaeda; he was not affiliated with the Movement of the Taliban in Pakistan.

On July 26, Ansarul Mujahideen claimed credit for a double suicide attack in Kurram that killed 57 people and wounded 167 more. Abu Baseer said the group would "plan more similar attacks against the Shi'ite community in Pakistan to seek revenge for the brutalities of Shi'ites against Sunni Muslims in Syria and Iraq."

And on Sept. 1, the jihadist group killed nine Frontier Corps troops and wounded 20 more in an IED attack on a convoy that was traveling from the Data Khel area, a known al Qaeda haven in North Waziristan, to Miramshah, a Haqqani Network stronghold. Abu Baseer said the attack was conducted to avenge a drone strike that killed four members of the Turkistan Islamic Party, a terror group that is allied with al Qaeda, the Taliban, and a host of other jihadist organizations based in the area.

http://www.longwarjournal.org/archives/2013/11/ansarul_muhajideen_s.php


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Uzbekistan is a place that tolerates no dissent; where even mere mention of anti-national activity is met with iron fist.

We need to do to those people what their leaders in their homeland do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cheetah786

> Ansar al-Aseer was mainly funded by the Taliban and helped by al Qaeda trainers, two Taliban militants said. Three of the al Qaeda trainers - a Saudi Arabian, a Kuwaiti and a Yemeni - were killed in a drone strike in South Waziristan last month, one of the militants said.



Another innocent Al Qaeda trainers killed by drones oh when is the madness going to stop when are the Americans going to stop killing innocent terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Uzbekistan is a place that tolerates no dissent; where even mere mention of anti-national activity is met with iron fist.



IMU (Islamic movement of Uzbekistan) is much feared by the Uzbek Government . Islam Karimov (the president of Uzbekistan since ever) is no more than a puppet in the hands of mafia (Saleem/Ghafoor brothers originally) and if you go to areas away from major cities like Tashkent (e.g Farghana) There is no writ of the govt. And there is a famous Afghan saying "The mercy of a Uzbek equals the anger of a Afghan "... So these Turkic central Asians should not be taken so lightly . They indeed are ferocious warriors .. Ask the Russians about the resistance they had to face while conquering Tashkent ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Azlan Haider said:


> "The mercy of a Uzbek equals the anger of a Afghan "... So these Turkic central Asians should not be taken so lightly . They indeed are ferocious warriors .. Ask the Russians about the resistance they had to face while conquering Tashkent ..



we've had our fair share of dealings with them too

like Chechens they can indeed be ferocious and motivated opponents when having to deal with them

the quote you cited is spot on


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

ruthless thugs; neither military or Allah SWT HIMSELF would show no mercy to these insects

they'll get what's coming to them


----------



## haviZsultan

Terrorists of the Taliban continue to wreak havoc on Pakistan. I believe if we follow these points underlined below we will succeed in clearing Pakistan of this mess. 


1) Proper intelligence network, not shoddy intelligence chasing innocent civilians instead of terrorists but real intelligence.
2) Repeal of biased disgraceful laws based on Shariah such as the hudood law and blasphemy law.
3) Rehaul of the education system. Stop preaching hate to children about Hindus and anyone else.
4) End of the draconian collective responsibility act of FCR which holds an entire tribe responsible for the actions of one evil man.
5) Development through education programs and improving the basic lifestyle of the local inhabitants.
6) Teach tolerance and inter-faith harmony through courses in the school level.
7) Improvement of the security forces and the police (also the frontier constabulary) as a bulwark against terrorists.
8) Targetted operations against the terrorists which do not harm innocent civilians. Great care is needed to avoid civilian casualties often caused by artillary shelling and airstrikes
9) Elimination of militant commanders through targeted operations.
10) No talk of peace deals with the Taliban.
11) No painting of liberals as enemies of Pakistan, instead listening to their message of peace and harmony.
12) Combat terrorism through television and radio ads. Initiate a law that demands television channels and radio channels to play a government message against terrorism to the people of Pakistan.
13) Introduce a government accepted curriculam to combat terrorism in madrassas and religious schools.
14) Mullahs who preach at mosques should be handpicked from an academy where tolerance is preached instead of hate against other religions. Their sermons should strictly be controlled by a legal body. This is to ensure that no hate is promoted.
15) Stop the drone attacks and take charge of fighting this war ourselves, not on foreign behest. Develop strategies to hunt down top commanders of the TTP we need to eliminate instead of targetting the Haqqanis, Nazirs and Hekmatyars
16) Cut the funding of the Taliban. Eliminate their sources of income and cut off their finances.
17) Stop the militants ability to recruit anywhere. Destroy their bastions and eliminate their recruitment bases.
18) End injustice. Injustice provides the militants opportunities to recruit. Make sure a poor person is never mistreated.
19) Try to create divisions within the Taliban network. For example make group A fight group B. We don't have to do anything other than watch the Taliban destroy themselves.
20) Make FATA either a new province or merge it with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

*At least 19 govt employees killed in Peshawar explosion*
AFPandDAWN.COM





Volunteers search a destroyed bus after a bomb explosion in Peshawar on September 27, 2013. — Photo by AFP
Updated2013-09-28 07:42:31
Share
35 Comment(s)
Print
PESHAWAR: At least 19 people were killed and 42 others injured when a bomb exploded on a bus carrying government employees on Peshawar’s Charsadda Road, DawnNews reported.

Peshawar SSP (operations) Najeeb-ur-Rehman said the bomb planted in the rear portion of the bus went off when it reached Gulbela area, about 15km northwest of Peshawar.

The blast damaged a number of nearby shops and doors and windows of several buildings. Some people working in nearby fields were hit by shrapnels.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa IG Nasir Durrani told reporters that the bus was taking employees of civil secretariat to their villages in Charsadda district and was targeted by a remotely-detonated bomb.

Durrani further said that it was a planned sabotage activity and the police was assessing the situation.

Bomb Disposal Unit chief AIG Shafqat Malik said the high quality explosives weighing 12 to 15 kilograms had been packed in a bag.

Lady Reading Hospital’s spokesperson Syed Jamil Shah said that 10 bodies and 27 injured had been brought to the hospital where two of the injured died.

The rest of the bodies and the injured were taken to the District Headquarters Hospital in Charsadda. A woman was among the dead. Four of the injured were in critical condition.

Eyewitness said the blast was so powerful it threw victims' bodies clear of the vehicle and onto the roadside.

“The sound of the blast is still ringing in my head, I cannot explain it in words,” Lal Zada, 40, a government employee whose right leg was severely wounded, told AFP.

Lal Zada lost his brother-in-law, also a government employee in the blast.

“All of a sudden, there was a huge explosion. The bus shattered and something hit me in my leg and I fell to the floor. It was horrible,” he said.

Footage showed the back of the bus reduced to a tangle of twisted metal by the force of the explosion.

Horrific scenes were seen in Peshawar's main Lady Reading hospital.

The injured screamed for help in the emergency unit while doctors and medics were seen rushing in and outside the wards, providing medical treatment and wheeling the critically injured to the operating theatre.

The target was government employees, Sahibzada Mohammad Anis, the commissioner of Peshawar, told AFP. The bus was heading to the town of Charsadda when the bomb went off.

Peshawar, the capital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, lies on the edge of Pakistan's tribal areas, labelled by Washington as the main sanctuary for Al Qaeda and Taliban militants in the country. The city has seen frequent attacks by militants in the past few years, with targets ranging from civilians to policemen and other law enforcement personnel.

_— With additional reporting by Zahir Shah Sherazi_


----------



## Assault Rifle

*North Waziristan: Roadside blasts leave 29 security men injured*
By Nasruminallah
Published: December 18, 2013

*MIRAMSHAH: 
Multiple explosions in different parts of North Waziristan left 29 security officials injured on Tuesday.*

An official of the security forces told _The Express Tribune_ that an improvised explosive device (IED) planted by militants was defused by security forces at a roadside on Bannu Razmak Road in the Damadel area early morning before the armed forces’ convoy drove past the area at around 10am.

Similarly, in a second incident, two security officials were injured in a roadside blast when the convoy was moving from headquarters in Miramshah to Bannu.

Another vehicle carrying security officials from Bannu to Razmak was hit by an IED in the Pir Kallay area of Razmak tehsil. In the fourth incident, an explosion of a similar nature injured two officials of the Tochi Scouts.

Four of the injured are said to be in a critical state.

_Published in The Express Tribune, December 18th, 2013.

North Waziristan: Roadside blasts leave 29 security men injured – The Express Tribune_


----------



## KRAIT

North Waziristan has become no go area.

Pakistan should take aggressive action. Don't let these terrorists there otherwise they will soon diffuse into rest of Pakistan.


----------



## illusion8

*Women suicide bombers killed in Pakistan*

Karachi: Alert security guards at an imambargah here on Tuesday foiled an attempt by two burqa-clad woman suicide bombers by killing one and injuring another. 

One of the women was shot dead whereas the other was critically injured as the guards at the imambargah or Shia prayer hall, opened fire on them. 

Security and rescue teams reached the site of incident and cordoned off the area as a probe into the incident went underway. 

Police officials later confirmed that both the women were equipped with explosives, media reports said. 
The husband of one of the suicide bombers was taken into custody by authorities. 

The injured woman was shifted to a hospital. Sources said that both the women were related to each other. 

The attack came just hours after a suicide bomber struck outside an imambargah in the garrison city of Rawalpindi last night killing 3 people including a police sub-inspector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assault Rifle

2 FC soldiers have been critically injured in a blast in Landi Kotal.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*Bomb kills three Pakistani troops in Baluchistan *

AFP, Quetta 
Friday, 31 January 2014
A bomb blast on Friday killed at least three paramilitary soldiers and wounded four others in Pakistan’s restive southwestern province of Baluchistan, officials said.

The roadside bomb hit a patrol vehicle in the Jahoo area of remote Awaran district, a stronghold of separatist rebels that was hit by a major earthquake in September last year.

Baluchistan, which borders Iran and Afghanistan, is rife with separatist and Islamist militants and plagued by sectarian bloodshed.

*“At least three soldiers were martyred and four others were wounded, two of them seriously* when a bomb planted by miscreants exploded on a roadside,” spokesman of Frontier Corps Abdul Wasay told AFP.

Pakistani officials refer to Baluch insurgents, who have been waging a bloody low-level separatist struggle for a decade, as “miscreants.”

Nobody immediately claimed the responsibility for the attack.

Local intelligence officials confirmed the bombing and casualties.

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/New...-three-troops-in-Pakistan-s-Baluchistan-.html


----------



## Puchtoon

*Explosion in Peshawar kills five, injures 20*
Explosion in Peshawar kills seven, injures 20 – The Express Tribune


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430727046982287360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430729717923057666


----------



## Cheetah786

PESHAWAR: At least three people were killed and more than 20 others injured when a powerful blast ripped through a local hotel in the capital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province on Tuesday night, DawnNews reported.

Initial reports suggest the incident took place at Pak Hotel near Imambargah Alamdar in Kucha Risaldar, a Shia dominated neighbourhood of Peshawar.

Inured in reportedly critical conditions are being taken to Lady Reading Hospital where an emergency has been imposed.

Earlier, Haji Sardar Ali, a prominent Shia leader was shot dead in the city, sparking a protest outside The LRH where his body was taken.

_– This is a developing story and will be updated as reports come in_


_Lets see What Taliban khan and The Government Negotiators has to say about this _


----------



## VeeraBahadur

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430728803174719488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/430731408995151872


----------



## Side-Winder

PESHAWAR: Eight people were killed and more than 40 others injured when a powerful bomb blast ripped through a local hotel in the capital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province on Tuesday night, DawnNews reported.

The incident took place at Pak Hotel near Imambargah Alamdar in Kucha Risaldar, a Shia dominated neighbourhood of Peshawar.

Confirming the death toll, Superintendent Police (SP) City Muhammad Faisal Mukhtar said it was a suicide attack.

Provincial Health Minister Shaukat Yousufzai told media representatives that eight people were killed and 42 others injured in the suicide bombing. "Six of the dead have been identified," he said.

Injured in reportedly critical condition were taken to Lady Reading Hospital where an emergency has been imposed.

Jamil Shah, media coordinator at LRH earlier said that six dead bodies and 32 injured have been brought in the hospital. Women and children were among the injured, he said.

Earlier today, Haji Sardar Ali, a prominent Shia leader was shot dead in the city, sparking a protest outside the LRH where his body was taken. Suicide blast kills eight, injures 42 in Peshawar - DAWN.COM


----------



## karan.1970

Suicide blast near Imambargah kills eight, injures 42 in Peshawar - DAWN.COM


----------



## Cheetah786

karan.1970 said:


> Suicide blast near Imambargah kills eight, injures 42 in Peshawar - DAWN.COM



Negotiations With TTP have started

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CENTCOM

karan.1970 said:


> Suicide blast near Imambargah kills eight, injures 42 in Peshawar - DAWN.COM


We send our deepest and most heartfelt condolences to the victims’ families. We sincerely hope that they will find the strength to deal with this tragedy. We also wish a full and speedy recovery to those who are injured. We stand by the government of Pakistan and support their efforts to negate threat of violence.

Ali Khan
DET, United States Central Command


----------



## FaujHistorian

Pig Mullah Ghazi
Pig Mullah Munawwar's Islamism is in full show. 
@Zarvan dancing with joy. 

Islamism cometh, Islamism cometh, Islamism cometh, Islamism cometh, Islamism cometh, Islamism cometh, Islamism cometh,


----------



## Side-Winder

WTH is this??





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=710669645657707





@Major Sam @chauvunist @Aeronaut @Secur @Irfan Baloch


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## Devil Soul

*Three political agents injured in Hangu explosion*
DAWN.COM
Published 2014-03-06 13:27:07
HANGU: A remote-controlled explosion struck the convoy of a political agent in Hangu Thursday, leaving him and three others injured, DawnNews reported.

According to sources, political agent Riaz Mehsud’s convoy was travelling to Peshawar when a remote-controlled explosion occurred in Tor Gar. Subsequently, Mehsud and two others sustained injuries.

The wounded persons were immediately shifted to Combined Military Hospital.

Following the incident, security forces’ personnel cordoned off the area.

Earlier on March 5, a roadside bomb targeted a security forces’ convoy in Hangu district, killing six Frontier Corps personnel and injuring eight others.

Hangu borders the northwestern tribal region of Orakzai, one of Pakistan's seven lawless districts on the Afghan border considered to be the hub of Taliban and Al Qaeda-linked militants.

*Six soldiers martyred in Hangu blast*

March 06, 2014
OUR STAFF REPORTER

PESHAWAR - At least six personnel of Frontier Corps (FC) were martyred and eight others sustained injuries on Wednesday when a bomb planted on roadside went off in the district Hangu and Kurram Agency border area.
The remote-controlled device hit a convoy of paramilitary Frontier Corps on Wednesday as it was moving from the town of Hangu to Kurram district, one of seven tribal areas along the Afghan border where militants have strongholds. A security official in Peshawar told The Nation that the blast killed six soldiers and wounded eight.
Ansar-ul-Mujahideen militant group which has been active in the tribal areas for around three years claimed responsibility. “We have carried out this attack to avenge drone victims. We are not part of the Pakistani Taliban, so we aren’t bound to follow any ceasefire,” the group spokesman, Abu Baseer, said in a telephonic conversation.
The Pakistani Taliban announced a month-long ceasefire on Saturday in a bid to restart stalled peace talks with the government. The military halted air strikes on suspected militant hideouts in response.
Several defunct organisations are continuously targeting security forces and government installations despite the recent announcement of ceasefire by Tehreek-e-Taliban. Disassociating itself from the recent terrorist activities in various parts of the country, Tehreek-e-Taliban has vowed to form a committee to probe these incidents.

Six soldiers martyred in Hangu blast


----------

